# Into the Icy Darkness: The Great Demon War



## Emperor Valerian

This is the author.  I have decided to mention that this game has grown far beyond my small initial expectations.   Originally it was intended as a game of DM training (I had been a player for about 4 months effectively beforehand... a month in high school and 3 months in college), a chance for me to practice before striking out "on my own," next fall at graduate school.  

Instead it has grown into an epic tale of three characters... and how they have begun to shape the world around them.  Most of this is due to the creativity and excellence of my players... they are the ones that make this thing come to life 

With that note, read and enjoy.  I'm leaving everything else as is... the first sections of the story are rough, as I was getting acclimated to being on the other side of the screen... and thereafter, the story takes off..
================================================

Well, this is my first time DMing a D&D game.  I had previously played some in high school, and had gotten out of practice until restarting again this fall in Ray Silver’s game.  As an intro to DMing, I’m running a small game with two players and two NPCs.


The characters in the initial adventure:

*Rogar Midras* –  ? level ?  (one of the mysteries of the adventure to be revealed as the story continues!  )

 Rogar is a mysterious man in black when our PCs first meet him, with his rapier at his side.  His intentions (other than participating in the quest and a seeming constant search for money) are unknown… (NPC)  They initially meet him when he is alongside Dingalas Sorenham, who is collecting on Rogar’s life debt to him… (NPC)

*Dingalas Sorenham* –  4th level cleric of the god Tarantor (lawful neutral god of law… realms of knowledge, strength, protection, and war)

A cute, seemingly cuddly and forgetful old man (who at times can’t hear someone shouting next to him), but don’t be fooled. Dingalas Sorenham was a war cleric of Tarantor, and while his eyesight and hearing are failing, they still function well enough that one can easily find a morningstar buried in one’s jaw. 

Dingalas desires to go on one last, grand adventure before he retires to his farm outside of Holstean.  Knowing that his younger friend Rogar has connections (and a life debt to him), Dingalas has stubbornly insisted that Rogar help him get involved in another adventure.  (NPC)

*Tessoren Keldare, known as Tessoren the Harper  * – 4th level Bard (Monte Cook style bard, mind you  )

Tessoren, Tess as she is known to everyone, is a bard of remarkable skill and quality.  Taller than average and clad in elegant clothing, she plays a small harp as her instrument.  Beware however, for her knowledge of music is also powerful in the realm of magic, and her harp can quickly go from being a instrument of music to an instrument of death as soon as an arrow is locked within its strings (she’s got a harpbow)…

*Siabrey* – 3rd level Fighter/ 1 ECL

Siabrey is a rather unusual character in the fact she is not human, or dwarven, halfing, or any of the other common races within the Empire.  Instead she is half Siabre.  

Her mother was a traveler, who somehow found herself carrying the child of a Siabre from the deserts within the Balarac Mountains.  Her travels continued, and she gave birth to what would have been an average baby, save several unusual features… namely her dark coppery/red skin, bright yellow hair, and small set of (flightless) wings.

Now in her early 20s, Siabrey has worked as a skilled mercenary for some time.  In areas to the north of Holstean the bandits tell stories of a woman with skin the color of fire , hair the color of the sun in brilliant chainmail that slays with an unusual blade (a katana) . Siabrey now finds herself having recently completed her last job of hunting down certain unsavory individuals, and at the start of the day is entering the city of Holstean, in look of work and a place to stay for the night.  Several recommendations pointed her to the Red Horse Inn, an upper scale (in terms of upkeep) reasonably priced establishment.  However, as she approached the inn, she noticed something odd for a city filled with dwarves… even for this early of hour

(Note:  I got the help of my old DM to balance out this character.  The player agreed to take an ECL, in return for bonuses to Dex and Charisma and a minus to Strength, in addition to other heavily muted down racial benefits (detect magic once per day / level, fairie fire the same, and resistance to sonic attacks))



= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =  = = = = = 


Siabrey blinked in the bright sunlight adjusting her cloak so she could scratch her arm.  The once deep wound that an opposing fool had given her there was now completely healed, a scar and slight itch all that remained of its once painful existence.  She  ignored the stares she received from those on all sides. 

She was used to them… after all, not many people were used to seeing a woman clad in chainmail boasting a large, nasty looking sword in these parts.  Even fewer people were used to seeing such a person with the deep copper red skin of a desert dweller coupled with the bright blonde hair of a high human.

Instead of watching the eyes on her (instead her peripheral vision kept contact, giving her a chance to react should anyone make a sudden or threatening move), she spotted up ahead a sign hanging above the door of what looked to be a reputable tavern.  Emblazoned on it was a red horse, rearing on its hind legs.

“Ah, the Red Horse Inn,” Siabrey smiled.  She’d heard about the place when she was in Halfnir, a village outside of the city.  They had some of the best drinks and food, at a reasonable price.  Her tummy warmed at the thought of a large dinner with the gold in her pocket, along with sips of dwarven ale.

As a nearly one third dwarven city (there are mountains on three sides of Holstean and the river valley it is nestled in) one would expect a tavern of such repute to always be at least half full with a raucous crowd of stout folk.  As Siabrey approached, her eyebrows rose in confusion.  

From the wide open door to the drinking hall of the tavern came none of the usual shouts and screeches of carousers.  Only measured, in some cases, quiet, talking.  Her curiousity piqued, she shifted her cloak to make sure her wings were completely concealed, and she strode inside.

She was used to hearing catcalls and noises when she entered a bar… for some strange reason human males found her fascinating (maybe it was the concept of a female striding around with a sword in armor), and because of her skin color, she was an easy target for whistles.  She was surprised when only one came from a table nearby, and the fellow was promptly cuffed by one of his drinking buddies.  All looked dour… even the many dwarves present, who merely sipped their ale instead of downing it as she expected.

“Something is terribly out of line here,” she thought to herself as she walked over to the one malcontent that had made the loud whistle.  She gave him a snarl, and he curled up slightly.  Satisfied that she’d made an example, she set about attempting to find out what happened.  She walked to the bar, where a short dwarven man called out, “Whadallit be, luv?” as he finished shining up a stein for ale.

“One ale,” she said, and the dwarf let loose a small smile and reached for the giant cask of dwarven ale.  She shook her head, and said, “tarabashi ale… I fully admit my weakeness.”  The bartender nodded, and within a few seconds a stein appeared before her.  Before the barkeep could leave, she popped her question.

“What exactly happened here?  I know your kind, friend dwarf, and something must be terribly wrong for them to not be as.. merry as usual.”

The barkeep sighed.  

“Things haven’t been quite the same since the Countess’ son was kidnapped.  The boy was well liked,” he started cleaning another stein.  His eyes bespoke of sadness for the boy, and more sadness for the slower stream of gold coming into his pockets due to careful drinkers.  “He disappeared early yesterday morning, his party ambushed by goblins or orcs of some kind.  The Palace has some massive searches goings on.  Many of the normal patrons are there… and for the rest, this news bodes ill for many of their trades… the young lord was taken only two miles south of the city walls.”

= = = = = = = = =   = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

Tessoren too was intrigued by the silence from within the bar, but her purpose here was different than her as yet unmet companion.  A traveling bard of some repute, Tesseron had be hired by the proprietors of the Red Horse Inn to do a series of performances (her harp skills were approaching star status in the towns on the plains of the Inerman river north of the city).  The inn was upscale, and profits and tips were likely to be high.  Like Siabrey, she knew something was very wrong when she heard this normally loud cantankerous place quiet.

She strode up to the bar as well, taking a seat next to a warrior with long, golden hair.  As she approached, she heard the phrase, “…Countess’ son was kidnapped.”  Her ears immediately perked up as her bard senses went into gossip overgear.

“…disappeared early yesterday morning, his party ambushed…”

She climbed on a stool at the bar next to the blonde warrior, and only then noticed that the warrior was not the expected he, but a she with deep copper skin.  Obviously not from the area.  Her listening skills though picked up a break in the conversation, and she immediately interjected.

“Where are the search efforts being concentrated?” she asked.  The barkeep looked to her, and his eyes briefly gleamed as he saw another person to spread gossip with.  He leaned between Tessoren and the copper girl, and whispered, “most of the searchin’ is to the south and east, in the spine of the Balarac Mountains.  However,” she said in a conspirital tone, “the Palace…”

“Is hiring out people to hunt for His Lordship,” another man sitting nearby finished, joining in the rumor mill.  Others joined as well, amazed that there were patrons present who did not already know the gory details.  Soon, others began the story from the beginning while the barkeep, annoyed some were stealing his thunder, merely talked over them.

“There is a reward of 2500 gold for the person who brings back His Lordship safe and sound.  They’re trying to keep restrictions on who goes out… after all, they don’t want people running amok, and causing more trouble!”

“Like you would Grouse!” someone from the growing cluster of people said, and there was a thin, nervous laugh from several people.  Its life was tenuous because of the dour mood, and it promptly died when the barkeep growled his displeasure.

“Where does one officially form a group to search for His Lordship?” Tessoren asked.  A chorus of responses arrived, and after some requests and demands for only one person to speak, the phrase “Guards Barracks” was discerned as was the requirement that four members were the minimum to form a search party. Tessoren looked to the bronzed warrior, and remarked, “It appears that you are interested in the same as I.  Let us work together on this.  A shared reward is better than none at all.”

“True, and I accept,” the woman answered before putting out her hand.  “Siabrey, and you likely can guess my occupation,” she motioned to the long, extremely sharp blade on her hip.

“Tessoren, though many know me as Tess,” Tess replied, “and likely you can guess mine,” she motioned to her own harp behind her.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = 

_Later, and the Guard’s Barracks_

A scruffy looking man in armor looked over Tesseron and Siabrey, practically sniffing them.  Tesseron reacted slightly with some displeasure, while Siabrey looked rather annoyed.

“You’re free to enter,” he finally said gruffly, motioning to the door.  “Sorry about the stiff handling, but we’ve had a rash of amateurs trying to ‘join in the fun.’  This is serious business, and we’re looking for serious folks, not more victims to rescue.”

“Thanks,” Siabrey said rather tersely as the two entered a large hall, its floor covered in dried mud. Near the far end of the hall was a desk, with a rather well kept man sitting behind it and a small supply of parchments and pens in front of him.  By his bronze, decorated armor, Siabrey guessed he was an officer of some sort.

Her eyes were diverted from him momentarily however, as a small verbal scuffled developed between a guard next to him, and a gentlemen dressed in black. His hair was streaked with grey, and to his side was another man, dressed in platemail, his elderly face crowned with a long mane of white hair, and his cheeks and chin surrounded by a sea of grey beard. The words exchanged were low, but the harsh rasp of anger wafted to her ears. Both she and Tess walked over slowly, and the words became understandable.

“Why the hell is there this idiotic requirement!?  Me and Dingalas here are more than capable of taking care of ourselves!  I was adventuring when you were but a whelp, and Dingalas was adventuring when I was!”

“The minimum for a search party is four, and I’m not certain this old man can seriously be counted as a fighting body,” the guard said, his voice annoyed.  Siabrey tapped him on the shoulder, and he started to turn around before the annoyed man tapped him harder, drawing his attention back.

“You don’t understand!  I owe him a life debt!  He must go!”

“What?” the old man cupped his ear and strained hard.  “Speak up!  I’m not griping about any bets!”  The man in black turned and motioned for the elderly fellow to pipe down.  He did momentarily as the other fellow and the guard continued their rumblings, but then he noticed Siabrey and Tess.

“My,” he practically shuffled over, “what nice young ladies!”  He held out his hand, and took Tess’ into both of his.  “My name, is Dingalas Soreham, an old man.  What are yours?”

Tess introduced herself, as did Siabrey.  The old man smiled, though his face looked rather blank, and said happily, “Rogar, I think I have made some friends.  Aren’t these two young ladies nice?  Polite young ones too.  A rarity, I tell you! The young people these days, so rude…”

The man named Rogar gave a glare to the guardsman, and introduced himself with a deep bow.  Siabrey noticed his features were rough; hardly handsome but heavily scarred, with the deep etches of experience and time in his wrinkles.  “My name is Rogar… yes, that is what is needed for now.  I am pleased to make your lovely aquiantance.”

Tess managed a diplomatic smile, while Siabrey’s was less covering.  Her mind screamed, “slimy bastard,” and her face covered most of it.

“I see you have need of two more people,” Tess said quietly.  “Perhaps we could be of service, as we are looking for a party as well.”

Rogar looked at the guard, and gave a look of triumph.  “Excellent!”

“Before that,” Siabrey said quietly, “I don’t know about Tess, but I’d like to ask you a few questions about the old man there,” she motioned to Dingalas, who was happily humming a tune and scratching himself.

“Dingalas!” Rogar called, “can you signed the proper forms?”  The old man took a few seconds to comprehend, and then nodded, “Yes yes, I think that shall be good.  Yes it shall.  Yes yes.”  As he shuffled over to the table, the guard that had been arguing with them gave a sigh (likely of relief that these two noodlebrains would soon stop annoying him) and followed him over to the commander’s table.  After the old man was a safe distance away, Rogar leaned towards the two women.

”My friend Dingalas here is a bit…”

“Old?” Siabrey volunteered, and Rogar nodded.

“He was once a war cleric in the service of the Countess’ father, many years ago.  The adventuring bug caught him, and he traveled far and wide doing many good deeds.  One of those was saving my life… and I owe him a debt.

He wants to have one was adventure before he takes off his armor for good, and I promised him that I would repay the life debt by this.  He’s sane, just senile.”  The two nodded, and Siabrey had a sinking feeling in her stomach as she thought that instead of finding a lost prince, she would now have to babysit a senile old man…

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

A few hours later, the new party met outside of the Guards Barracks.  Siabrey and Tess already had mounts, and had enough coinage left that they paid for ponies for the other two.  The troupe then set out, their target being the Acalite Cliffs, and the immense gorge there.  The Guards at the barracks had mentioned it was an area that was not being scouted (the warband that had kidnapped the young count had been seen heading another direction, which is where most of the searches were focused), but the area likely had goblins and orcs.  Even if the prince wasn’t there, the party stood to gain a fair bit of money collecting bounties of 50 gold for each dead orc, goblin, hobgoblin or bugbear.

The gorge was some three days travel to the south, and the party made headway their first day.  As the journey went, they gradually learned more about each other… Tess learned that Siabrey was a mercenary by trade, and told Siabrey of her skills with the harp and tales of wild inn performances.  Both of them learned that Dingalas was a kindly old gentlemen that loved to tell stories of his youth, but was sadly lacking in hearing and at times in sight.  Nonetheless, a nasty morningstar hung from one side of his armor, a crossbow from the other.  Tess wasn’t sure if the enemy should fear any shooting he might do with it more than she should.

Along the way they encountered a traveling merchant who was heading north to Holstean.  He told them that his caravan had just missed being the victim of a goblin attack, while others behind him were not so lucky.  Siabrey offered to pay the man 5 silver to inform the city guard of the events, which the man politely refused, saying it was his honor to do what little he could to “rid the world of ‘dem littl’ buggers.”

The first nights camp was in a light wood along the side of the road.  On second watch, Siabrey thought she heard a faint rustling among the plants.  Looking to her left, she saw a set of yellow eyes staring at her.  Drawing her katana, she called out, “Who are you? What do you want?”

“Meeow.”

Quizzled, she crept slowly to that side of the encampment, closer to the eyes and the noise.  The creature moved again, closer to the camp, and into the firelight.  It was a white striped housecat, which mewed at her once again.  She pulled a few morsels from her trail rations, and almost instantly had a new best friend.

The next day the party headed further south.  Around midday, they passed through a small wood in the midst of glorious sunshine.  The birds were singing, the sky was blue, and all seemed fine and happy in the world.

Ironically it was the nearly deaf man that noticed something was wrong.

“Hey… why’ve the birds… the birds stopped their singing,” his strained voice rang out.  Siabrey reined up her horse, and immediately began looking around.  She spotted a moving shape, then more, and her cry rang out:

“Ambush!”

The band of four goblins, two hobgoblins, and a bugbear had been shadowing the group since they’d entered the wood.  This locale had been selected as an ideal ambush location, yet somehow the group had not managed to organize themselves well.  Told to wait behind until the signal was given, the two goblins armed with short swords arrived late, and it was their crashing that threw off the birds… and alerted the party.

The two goblins in place, armed with javelins, let loose against the party, both of their missiles flying awry.  Siabrey pulled out her longbow, and let loose a shot, which struck the bugbear in the upper shoulder, knocking him back.  To Siabrey’s surprise, Tess pulled out her harp, and began playing.   Almost immediately, one of the hobgoblins began to howl in pain.  (songstrike)

Dingalas, for his good luck in hearing, had horrible luck in shooting, as his crossbow bolt flew high.   Rogar’s luck was not good either, as his bolt also flew awry.

The bugbear, angered at Siabrey’s audacity to shoot it, lunged forward, with a hobgoglin in cohorts.  The two reached Siabrey and Dingalas respectively, and a furious battle began, as they swung their morningtars, and Siabrey and Dingalas responded.  Dingalas somehow managed a punishing blow to the bugbear's head, and the creature staggered.  Siabrey missed, as did Rogar.

Tess’ notes changed, and once again, its harmful effects devastated the ambushers.  The wailing hobgoblin dropped dead, as did two of the goblins.  Their eyes seemed to explode from their heads, and they collapsed, writhing.

The bugbear and hobgoblin in the party's face continued to swing, the bugbear connecting a punishing blow on Rogar which sent him reeling.  Siabrey’s katana flashed through the air, but before it could connect, a dagger of light flashed from Tess' hand into the hoboglin's neck, dispatching it to the netherworlds. 

True to their cowardly nature, the two remaining goblins in the woods broke and fled.  Siabrey and Tess set off in pursuit, as Rogar and Dingalas fought the badly weakened bugbear.  The beast, normally powerful, hds been weakened by a series of stirring blows to the head, allowing the elderly Dingalas to deliver a crushing blow on its skull, leaving its face caved in.

Meanwhile, Siabrey and Tess took up positions on the edges of the wood.  As Siabrey loaded her bow, she noticed that Tess put an arrow into her harp.  Her combat brain took over before she can wonder about it too much, as Tess’ arrow flashed through the forest and smashed the goblin in the back of the skull.  It drops immediately.

Siabrey’s arrow instead flashed through the forest into the other goblins left leg.  The blow from the arrow came directly into the back of the creatures knee, slashing tendons, and it fell to the ground, writhing but overall helpless.  Within seconds, the two were upon it, and Tess asked it if it knew where the kidnapped noble was being held.  It responded by spitting in her face… a move that prompted Siabrey’s foot to suddenly put pressure on its neck, and her blade to chop off its hand.  It screeched in pain, and between gasps, said it did indeed know of the captured noblemen.  Siabrey proposed and the party agreed that the creature should be taken with to lead them to its family’s lair.  The goblin wreathed when Siabrey first attempted to pick it up, only to fall helpless to the ground again.  Her second attempt at hefting the creature worked, and he soon found himself facing backwards above the rear of her warhorse, bound.


Another night, and the party soon arrived at the gorge that the Guardsmen had been talking about.  As they rode through, Tess noticed something unusual to the side… what appeared to be a normal cave entrance, save that it was surrounded by two columns and topped by what looked to be a carved relief of a temple roof.

After some “persuasion,” (in other words, threats to cut his other hand off) the goblin revealed that indeed, his clan’s lair was there.  After the party checked and found the cliffs were unscalable (and no other entrances were making themselves apparent), he tied the goblin up to a tree, their horses to another, and entered into the cave.

Upon closer inspection, they immediately confirmed this was no cave… the walls were far too smooth and even.  The only thing giving it a cavelike feel were two stalagtites hanging from the ceiling above.

One of which attempted to smash Siabrey, who was in the lead.

Bows were drawn, and a hail of arrows struck both stalagtites, killing the darkmantles dead.  Thoroughly paranoid, the party proceeded further…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Advancing further, the party found themselves in a large chamber, with walls spreading away from the walls of the corridor at 45 degree angles.  The Party hugged along the wall to their left, and got to a door.  It was large, and made of apparently old iron… and locked.  Rogar at once worked some magic with his hands and lock picking tools, and within a few minutes, the door swung open.  Above the now open door read in Old Common the word, “Here Lies Ananias, King of Holstean and…”

The room was empty, save for five large (10’ tall) statues of apparently ancient warriors, along with a panel underneath one that had been sprung open.  Examination revealed that it was not a trap door, merely a small, shallow hole… which likely held items which were now long gone.

The party was now thoroughly concerned as to the location of the the goblins, and reentered the large hall.  Creeping across its expanse (it was about 35’ wide, the party saw in the far right hand corner a clustered clump of bones… three bodies, all of goblin make.  

Their skulls were crushed.

Examining the room also showed that there were four additional doors, two on each flat side of the room, and one on the far end.  The room was revealed to be a pentagon, with the far door on a flat end facing the entrance.

Tesseron noticed that the far door looked like it was partially bashed in, and slightly ajar.  Strange noises could be heard from the far side.  Ever intrepid, Siabrey took the lead, and kicked the door in, expecting a rush of goblins to hit her.

There was none.  Instead the group could see two apparently alcoves to the left, and what looked to have been another alcove to the right that was partially covered up with rocks.  Muffled noises issued from the alcove on the right, while agitated moaning came from the ones on the left.

The mummy in the left alcove closest to the group stepped out, and immediately became embrawled with Siabrey and Dingalas, swinging at them with a large bastard sword.  Tesseron saw in the far left alcove a mummified hand start moving, and thinking quickly, drew her harpbow and shot the hand into the wall.  The second mummy strode out, carrying a quarterstaff, only to be unable to pull his hand free, or pull his body away from his hand (two failed strength checks).

Siabrey and Dingalas both landed heavy, strong blows on the mummy, who in return struck the old man hard.  Dingalas stumbled, while Siabrey missed her next swings as she tried to cover him as he recovered.

Meanwhile, the second mummy finally pulled free, as Tessoren launched another arrow, striking the mummy hard in the shoulder.  Rogar slipped forward, his rapier slashing and biting into the undead flesh.

Dingalas finally regained his balance, and showed the world what an angry old man can do, as he brought his morningstar up with all the fury he could muster, right into the mummy’s jaw.  Its head shattered in a spray of dust, wraps and bones, and it collapsed to the ground.  Siabrey sthifted her attention to the other mummy, who by now was swinging at Rogar, who deftly dodged all of his blows.

Tessoren then tuned her harp, and soon a song of courage filled the room, and everyone became emboldened to end this mummy once and for all.  Siabrey landed the final blow, lopping the mummy’s head off cleanly.

Dingalas, his chin bloody and still stumbling, was the one that pointed out that noises still came from behind the rock pile.  Digging furiously, the group uncovered the form of a tall, lanky kid with red hair, wearing what were once fine nobles clothes.  He looked at them with frightened eyes, and they immediately recognized him as Lord Lucius, the missing son.

After he was unbound and untied, they offered him water and a small bite of food.  As he looked out of his alcove, he saw the mummy remains, and nearly fainted from exhaustion and fear.  At the request of Tesseron and Siabrey, Dingalas volunteered to accompany the boy outside for fresh air while the rest of the party secured the tomb.

Tesseron, Rogar, and Siabrey then moved to the farthest door to the left, noting with alarm that it too was ajar.  Once again, Siabrey kicked the door in, her sword draw at the ready.  Three goblin skeletons lay in the room, with three skeletons standing over them.  AS they watched, the three skeletons turned towards them, and three longsword appeared in their hands (one of the skeletons had a longsword which appeared to glow blue).  The skeletons then charged. 

The following events were titled best by Tessoren in her ballad about the battle, “Smashing Skulls.”  Siabrey’s sword danced through the air, and the skulls of the skeletons were shattered, and in one case, Siabrey’s blow was so strong that half of the skeleton’s bones either broke or shattered under the force of the hit.  In the fight, nonetheless, Siabrey was lightly wounded while Rogar more heavily injured.  

Tesseron was the one that noticed a statue in this room, and went over to check its bottom for another secret door.  She found one, just as she hit a secret panel, and two sections of the outer wall of the room opened up, revealing two very large and massive skeletons (large skeletons0.  The advanced on the group with greatswords.

Once again Siabrey’s blade went to work, and after several rounds of its shining figure dancing through the air, both skeletons lay on the floor, piles of shattered bone.  Opening the secret compartment revealed numerous gold pieces, among other treasures.

The group then moved to the next room down, which was much the same as the previous, save no living or undead skeletons… merely the bodies of four additional goblins.   Another statue with a secret door was found, and Rogar found and disabled the trap covering it, a massive blade swinging only inches away from his side.

Once this chamber was suitably looted, the group crossed the main hall to the final unopened chamber.  Upon unlocking and opening it, they found it contained only statues, with only one having an unopened secret door.  Once again Rogar disabled the trap guarding it (which did not set off), and found inside some gold and silver, in addition to a long, coal black staff, in its top a place set for what looked to be a single, massive gemstone.  Intrigued, the party took it, despite Tesseron reading  on the statues above it, “We Guard the Tomb of the Traitor…”

Once outside, there was a debate among group members over what to do with the tied up goblin.  The prince, recognizing him as a member of the clan that kidnapped him, refused to approach him, “as I would do something very violent.”  He suggested the party just leave the creature tied up to the tree and let is starve to death.  Tesseron and Siabrey both felt that its crimes deserved punishment, and as thus, Tesseron slit its throat.

The party was greeted with great fanfare in Holstean as soon as the city guard realized the fifth party member was their Lord Lucius.  The ecstatic countess volunteered to the part apartments within the Palace for a week, while privately telling them that as such brave persons are in grave need these days, she would have a mission she hoped they would consider doing on her behalf…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Adventure of the Ice Walkers*

The party spent the next week “living large” at the behest of the Countess Lucilda, while she and her mages worked to attempt to learn the secrets of many of the things the group brought back from the ancient tomb.  Much merriment was had, save that Tess kept feeling cold at night (extra blankets were ordered, which soon rectified the situation)

Of greatest note was the black iron staff, which was apparently missing a gemstone for its top.  The staff was hollow, and inside were directions to finding the proper stone to complete it, as well as a description...

It would “allow one of the Caladron family wielding it to banish the orcs from these lands.”

This was the crux of the Countess’ request to the group… to hunt down and find a specific diamond, larger than a man’s fist and cut into a perfect half sphere, to complete the staff, and drive the ever encroaching goblins, gnolls, and orcs back to the deep mountains.

From extensive gleanings of information, the Countess et al managed to determine the diamond was to the north and slightly east of Holstein, in the Balarac mountains.  The group, minus the retired Dingalas, would be the core of the operation.  Adding to them was a surprise guest… Lord Lucius himself, who according to his mother, had been smitten with “hero worship.”  There was also the practical side that the gem in question could only be held physically by a member of the Caladron bloodline.  Also accompanying, to ensure Lucius’ safety as well as to keep his teachings going, was his tutor, a war cleric of Tarantor named Hidalas Marengo.

A look-alike to the prince would be sent northwards on an official mission to the Baron of Kulloden, which the party was initially to be a part.  Halfway through, the party would break away with Lucius under an assumed name, and begin its search.  Settled with the plan, Tess and Siabrey thanked the countess for her hospitality, and set out to find appropriate gear for the upcoming trip.

The party had a major windfall in terms of gold and artifacts from the crypt mission.  Even after what clearly belonged to the Caladron family (foe example, a diamond encrusted tiara with the house crest… worth a whopping 8,000 gold, among other items)  had been returned, the party had enough to go to the local mage’s guild to obtain some magical equipment.

After some close bartering and the offering up of a magical sword the party had found (+1 longsword of shocking, which was also cursed with the knack for cussing up a storm in public).  The mages, knowing the group (their story had spread through the city like wildfire) gleefully took the items, to sell later to souvenier seeking nobles.  Siabrey obtained boots of speed, while Tess settled for some enchanted earrings (which effectively give her an additional +2 to Charisma).

Next our dynamic duo tramped through the city searching for a good location to find magical potions.  Some pointed that while the mage’s guild sold such things, they were frequently overpriced, and recommended a small, out of the way shop, owned by a dwarf named Johann.

After some purchases of potions of cure light and moderate wounds, Johann then pointed the two to his brother Heinrich’s blacksmithy down the street.  The group ventured there, where Siabrey got a steel breastplate (specially bronzed in color).  Siabrey asked that the breastplate have two holes cut in the back, though remains vague as to why (they are for her wings, which no one knows about yet).  Tess merely wrinkles her brow while the dwarf mutters about “silly nobles requesting holey armor.”

As there was to be a formal gala honoring the group and their bravery the night before they sat off, Tess insisted that Siabrey must purchase clothing for the occasion.  Siabrey, a rough and tumble girl who does not like pompishness like that one bit, grumbles but agrees.

The results were hilarious, as Tess dragged Siabrey to what was likely the most foppish tailor/jewelery shop in the city, and the clerks, all with long, finely waxed mustaches, proceeded to fitter and fuss about the quite alarmed Siabrey.  After several hours of being dragged about with dresses thrown on her (much to her dismay, as she continually had to struggle to keep her wings hidden) Siabrey settled on a red dress with golden weaves, along with a simple yet elegant set of jewelry paid for by Tess.  Siabrey resigned herself to at least one night of her wings being sorely shoved into her body by a tight corset.

The group went back to the palace, and curious the next day, Siabrey set out for the local Church of Tarantor, to find out more about Hidalas.  Upon entering the Church, she heard the familiar noise of sparring off to one side, and saw a man of average height with a dark beard cleanly disarming a fellow and holding a sword to his neck, before breaking off and asking for another go.  Intrigued, she walked over, and directly challenged the man she presumed to be one of the “war clerics.”

To her surprise, the man grinned and agreed, actually excited to spar with an actual fighter.  Also surprisingly, he easily bested her in two matches before she became furious and almost shattered his sword in the third round.  After his sword’s near destruction, the man commented well on her abilities, and gave his name as Hidalas Marengo.

After discovering that she’s one of the fellow party members, Hidalas invited her up to his cloister, away from the noise of fighting where they can talk.  Siabrey thought positive things might come of it, but mostly what results is several hours of listening to boasts about war clerics and their abilities.  Her real reason, finding out more about Lucius, turned out to be near fruitless, save that she discovered he’s very raw (hasn’t seen real combat), though smart and quite strong for his age.

Siabrey managed to extracate herself from his talk after several hours, and returned to the Palace, where little else occurred in the day, other that Rogar dropping in and showing off some necklaces he pilfered off of a palace servant that had treated him “quite rudely.”  Little occurred that night or the next day until the time for the banquet.

Tess and Siabrey got themselves ready, and an hour before the banquet, Rogar and Lucius arrived, with Rogar decked out in the finest clothes they have ever seen him in.  Lucius was already red in the face, and gingerly took Siabrey’s hand to be her official escort to the banquet, as Rogar rather dashingly took Tess and led her the same way.

The banquet turns out to be an extravagant affair, what one would expect from a countess thanking people for saving her only child.  The appetizer is a roasted pheasant, with more coming along the way.  Our party found themselves seated at the head of the main table, Rogar to the countess’ right, Siabrey to her left, with Tess next to Rogar and Lucius next to Siabrey.  

Rogar and the countess chatter as if they were old friends, a familiarity that raised some questions in Tess.  She tried to whisper a question about it to Siabrey while Lucius was turned, but the boy heard anyway, and cut in, saying quietly it has something to do with Rogar saving his mother’s life before, or so he’s been told.

Everyone clamored for Tess to give a performace, which she gladly did on her harp to rousing cheers.  While the festivities continued, Siabrey conversed with Lucius, trying to get to know the young man.  He was rather shy and quiet, and to break the ice, she made a slightly lewd comment, thinking a young man would laugh.  Instead, he looked at her blankly.  Realizing that he has no concept of more… “grown up things,” she got an evil grin and proceeded to spend quite a chunk of time explaining them to him, to his reddening face of “I don’t want to show interest, but I AM interested.”

Rather late into the evening, the official nature of the affair died away, as the younger nobles proceeded to engage in dances on the main floor, and various games of chance and the like in the corners.  Lucius headed upstairs early, mentioning they would have to rise early.  Tess and Siabrey both marked this as rather odd for a young noble of his age.  They decided to head upstairs as well, until Lucius mentions that he is going to bring an heirloom sword (a rather fancy one at that).  They told him that they’ll give him a more mundane one… if only to keep the covert nature of their operation exactly that.

The next morning the party met Lucius in the armory, and gave him a bastard sword they found in the crypt… a +1 mighty cleave bastard sword.  Lucius marveled at the blade, which Siabrey noticed he swung with one hand… something like her and her katana.  The two hit it off talking about technique.  Tess noted with a little alarm that Lucius’ armor was not standard, and might attract attention… it was greenish grey instead of normal steel or bronzed.  Lucius shrugged these concerns off, and continued to wear the suit.

Later that morning the group headed off with the official caravan, and split away the next day.  That night proved the new party’s first together, and led to some interesting events.

Lucius didn’t have a bow with him, and from somewhere the party drug up a shortbow for him to practice with.  Siabrey let him practice with her composite longbow, and he readily learned.  Tess then showed him her harpbow, and he is quite honored when she lets him fire a few shots with it.

Siabrey then asked him to show her a few of his sword moves, and she recognized them as rough… pratice moves, not fighting moves.  She then took it as a challenge to get him into a more fluid fighting style… one that would be useful on the battlefield.  This teaching did not sit well with Hidalas, who interrupted, leaving Lucius and Siabrey both grumpy at the tutor.

Later that night, as Tess and Rogar held watch, they heard noises off into the woods.  As the party awoke, six kobolds came at them, four charging in and two hiding in the trees with crossbows.   The fight was short and brutal, as Tess, Siabrey and Hidalas made short work of the foes.  The party noticed with some concern that these kobolds were not normal… they were blusih colored, and very cold to the touch.

The party ses out the next day, uncertain of what exactly it was they met the night before.  Tess thought that the kobolds were touched by some kind of magic, which the rest of the party agrees with.  They continued, slower now and more on guard.

Midday, they approached a low rise in the forest trail they are on, and see what looks to be part of an overturned wagon on the crest ahead.  They saw three figures, and what looked to  be a low, bluish black hump.  Riding closer, the group heard growling and chatter… not human, elven, or any other normal language. They readied their weapons, and sneak towards the group ahead.

As they approached, they saw two hobgoblins, with bluish tinges, both heavily armed, looking about while a third, very blue but only holding what looked to be a recorder, kicking a prone human.  Most alarmingly, in the middle of the hobgoblins was enormous bluish-black spider, roughly 15 feet across (huge monstrous cold spider).  Concerned over the health of the prone man, the party snuck closer, and prepared to ambush.

Their volley of arrows landed some blows on the huge spider, but none on the hobgoblins.  One hobgoblin fighter rushed the group on foot, while the other hopped ONTO the spider and began riding it forward in a charge.  The recorder the third was holding revealed itself to be a blowgun, as a bluish brown patch it spurts lands about 10 feet from the party and sits.

The party’s next arrow volley shot the mounted hogoblin dead, and Siabrey rushed forward to stop the monstrous spider, still charging towards the group.  It delivered a powerful bite, and while she felt something horrid coursing through her veins, she shook off the poision.  Tess meanwhile used song strike to wipe out the initial foot goblin, and then rushed forward to the third, seeking to get it away from the prone and obviously hurt man.

The third hobgoblin lobbed another splatter at the party, missing with it landing some 20 feet on the opposite side of the first.   Meanwhile, the party noticed with alarm that the first splatter has grown legs, and was now a small monstrous cold spider of its own.  Hidalas and Rogar ran over to kill it, as Lucius ran to the front to try and help out his new friend.  

The third hobgoblin tried one last time to hit a party member with her spider blowgun, once again missing, before Tess was upon her, and the hobgoblin adept drew a dagger.  Hidalas and Rogar finished off the first small spider just as the second began to crawl towards them, and Lucius landed a vicious blow with his bastard sword on the spider’s head, slashing open one of its eyes.  It turned its attentions to him, and promptly bit him, and shook as hard as it could.   It then dropped him… and nothing happened, his armor merely absorbed the blow without question. 

Siabrey slashed the creature again, hoping to regain its attention.  Frustrated, the spider struck at Lucius again, this time lifting him up in the air after biting before trying to throw him down.  He landed on his feet, once again completely unharmed.  His next swing glanced off the mighty creature’s carapace, however.

Hidalas and Rogar now ran about chasing the two smaller spiders, while Tess dueled with daggers versus the adept.  The adept took a wild, uncontrolled swipe, leaving herself wide open for a song strike from Tess, who dropped the creature.  About the same time, Siabrey landed a horrific blow on the spider’s head, splitting it in half and covering herself and Lucius in bloody spider bits.

After the last two spiders are killed off with relative ease, Siabrey slashed open the spider’s belly to see if there’s anything of value inside.  A few gemstones, a weapon or two, and the grisly remains of several human hands fell out.  Lucius promptly lost his breakfast and any idea of lunch, and Siabrey went over to comfort him as he continued to retch.

Tess meanwhile got Hidalas to come over and help the apparently injured man, who, after gratefully accepting some food and water, stated he was a rider from the town of  Mephys, and its liege lord, Sir Santac.  They have been under attack by enormous creatures of this type for the past two weeks, and were seeking help from Holstean.  The creatures seem to come every eighth day, and it was now six days since the last attack.

The party quickly found the man’s horse, gave him a fresh supply of food and water, and told him to ride on, while they would ride to town to see if they could help in any way…


----------



## Lela

Yet another SH to read.  Why do I keep doing this to myself, I often wonder.  After all, it's another commitment.  One I find myself desperate to keep.  But, alas, I am addicted and see no reason to break the cycle.

 So, Emperor Valerian, you have my attention and have made it worthwhile.  What next, I wonder?



> The appetizer is a roasted pheasant, with more coming along the way



 Heh, I missed the H the first time through.  I had thought nobility had gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Another update tonight will follow


----------



## Lela

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Softwind

I'm with Lela.  I idly wandered in, and now I'm hooked.  *sigh*

I really like the way the party "came together".  Novel.  I mean, yeah, still in a bar, but it was the party who went looking for adventure, not some very injured person handing them a bloodied scroll as he gasps out his last breath, saying "Please, you must save him.  Gasp, gurgle"   

Pray, please continue, good teller of tales.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The party rides hard towards Mephys, arriving in the late afternoon. 

They see the town is surrounded by a 15-foot wooden palisade, with some parts obviously thrown up in a greater hurry than others.  As they approach, they call out the name of the rider, and said they ran into him and are here to help.  One particularly tall man on the palisades thunders down a call to open the gates, and the party enters the besieged village.  It is none other than Sir Santac himself, who lumbers down the palisade ladder and greets them in person, thanking Tarantor that there are now actual fighters in their midst.

Sir Santac (whom they later learn is nicknamed the “the Ogre”) is an enormous, rather ugly man with a titanic salt and pepper mane for a beard.  For his lack of good looks, he is blessed with a jovial and courageous heart… he earned his nickname from his bad looks, bad jokes, and ferocity on the battlefield.

As they talk to Sir Santac, they discover that Mephys was a large farming village of some 800 souls, the center of agriculture in this large gap in the surrounded woods.   At present, nearly 1,400 were crammed within its palisades; enough that almost every available space was taken… even the lord’s manor was full of refugees.

The party is able to glean that there have been three attacks, all from the west by these “ice creatures,” goblins and hobgoblins with support from enormous vermin.  The most recent attack damaged several sections of wall, which are still being hurriedly repaired.  The group heads towards the lord’s manor, an oversized stone house with a small tower on one side.  

Siabrey asks if there’s anyone who might know where these creatures are coming from or what they are doing, and Santac mentions a “Crazy Old Man” whose presently sleeping in the tower of the manor.  Tess and Siabrey, curious, decide to go talk to him.

They head to the uppermost room of the tower (formerly the lord of the manor’s master bedroom… now overrun with five families).  They find a bent old crone of a man looking out the window.  A few seconds talking with him shows he is definitely rather senile.

“Such nice young ladies.  How can I help you?” his high and wispy voice said.

“We’re here to try and stop the attacks of the monsters… and we understand you know where they come from?” Tess asked.

“Oh?  Them?  They come from the mountains… led by the white demon they are,” he said, turning back to looking outside.  “None of them would listen to me… say I was crazy they did.  And now they hide, and the demon laughs.”

Both Tess and Siabrey looked at each other, eyebrows raised.

“Demon, you say?  What demon?” Siabrey began.

“Oh… it’s the ice demon.  He gives the creatures power, and he possesses a great many gemstones. I saw the great diamond myself many years back, before I had to flee the place, nigh without my life.”

Now thoroughly interested, both Siabrey and Tess pressed the man for information, and the more they discovered, the more it sounded like this ‘ice demon’ or whatnot possessed the diamond the countess had been looking for… Tess reasoned that maybe it was giving him power.  The old man shrugged, and then leaned close to them.

“I do not know what this diamond you are after does… but I do know this:  do you know why a rose closes its petals on a cold winters night?”  The two shrugged.

“It does because if the rose touches the cold, while the darkness of night touches it also, blood will spill across the land.”

Siabrey and Tess nodded, not knowing what the gibberish meant.  They thanked the old man, who was rather happy that someone had apparently listened to his words, and went downstairs where an apprehensive Sir Santac asked them if they understood any of his ramblings.  They replied they did, and Siabrey lightly chastised the Lord for not listening to the elderly, “for they can be filled with much wisdom.”  Sir Santac merely shrugged, and led them outside.  


The party spent the night in the town, and rose early the next day.

It was still a full day before the enemy would supposedly arrive, and with plenty of time left before the sun fell below the horizon, the party, more specifically Tess and Siabrey, resolved to teach the defenders, many of whom were mere commoners, a thing or two about fighting.  Both with equal aplomb set to teaching proper ways to load an arrow, and quickly attracted large crowds of emulators.  Hidalas also drew watchers as he tried his best to teach his erstwhile pupils how to properly wield melee weapons, with mixed results.  He also endured several barbs about his rather unique helmet (As war clerics have a distinctive white feather that rises from the middle of their helmet, an item that Tess and Siabrey repeatedly mocked).

Tess in addition attempted to build up the spirit of the groups with stories of courage of common men, while Siabrey went the more practical route of trying to get them to understand simple commands, such as “Fire by volley!” and “Duck!”   By the time night fell, most of the peasants defending the walls had spent at least an hour or two watching the two and their impromptu lessons.

Siabrey and Sir Santac during this time also sat down and began drawing up strategies for defending the wall… Santac mentioned that most of the previous attacks had come from the west; with feints towards the south… hence most of the defenders would be located there.  As the west wall was the zone of greatest danger, Santac wanted the group posted there, near a section of wall that had been just shored up that day.  The attacks also always came after nightfall, so the party would be able to enter and leave the city up until sundown.

Rogar had run off to the south wall to help with preparations there, and came back sporting yet another new necklace.  When Tess grumpily asked him why he’d stolen it, he replied that several woodland elves (who also sought refuge in the town) had spoke rather haughtily to him, and he’d relieved one of them of this necklace, “as a way of getting back and making myself feel a little better.”  He offered the necklace to Tess, who refused it.

It was around this time that Siabrey noticed her cat was glowing slightly bluish… despite this he mewed and gobbled food as normal, and did not exhibit any untoward or unnatural reactions.

Thoroughly unnerved, everyone in the party realized that something big was about to happen…

*The Defense of Mephys*

The party found shelter in a small cottage that had been opened by its owners to defenders of the town.  All five of them found themselves crammed into a small room with literally no walking space.   Tess and Siabrey both noticed that while Hidalas and Rogar had both settled in fairly quickly, Lucius had strewn his books (which had been brought along by Hidalas, in the cleric’s official capacity as the tutor of the young man) around his little area and was busily reading, counter-reading, and most interestingly of all… attempting to braid his hair.

Very curious, Siabrey went over to ask him what he was doing, and Lucius commented that according to one of his family’s histories (one of the books strewn out), the warriors of his ancestor Ananias (whose tomb they found him in) braided their hair before battle… a sign of ultimate disdain for the enemy.  Lucius said plainly he didn’t know if he’d survive the morrow, and if he went down he wanted to go down as a Caladron warrior.  Siabrey cautioned him against such thoughts, while she and Tess properly got the hair braided.  

Lucius then grumbled that the last few pages of the family history of Ananias was missing.  All he knew from conjecture was the man was a fairly brilliant commander, and he wished to find out his end.  All Lucius had to go on was family stories that he took on the Empire in Iskeldrun itself, and that he fell in battle.  Tess and Siabrey looked at the book in question, and found the last page ended in mid sentence:  "Ananias then took up his helm, and his sword, and led his forces north to..."  It looked as if the remaining pages had been cleanly removed, not torn out, as if someone had magically removed them.

Reasoning that it was too late to argue about such mysteries, Tess told the young man to go to bed, and he promised to after he finished the section in one of the books… one noticeably newer than the others.  After a few minutes, the two women realized that Lucius was a true bookworm and would likely remain up all night unless they acted, so they blew his candle out for him.  The muffled noises of his pouting went on for a few minutes, until Tess pulled out her harp and began softly singing a song of rest.  Within a few moments, the crabby young man was sound asleep.  The entire party was sound asleep soon after.

Very early the next morning, the party awoke, all affected by a chill.  Unable to return to sleep, Siabrey and Tess managed to drag the others awake.  The only way the stubborn Lucius rose was once breakfast was promised to him.  After asking a few night watchmen, it was determined that the only place serving breakfast was the lord of the manor’s kitchen, which had co-opted most of the cooks within the village to feed all those stuck inside the walls.

The party traversed up there, long before anyone else was awake (several members woke up due to an unusual feeling of cold… waking the others in the process), and Tess attempted to peer into the kitchen to see what was being served.  The cooks saw her looking, and stated that was being served was “catch all” stew… meat, potatoes, and whatever else could be thrown in (some shuddered to think of small rodents being thrown in) were boiling in several large pots.  The party ate the rather plain tasting meal, and decided that the cooks needed better morsels to pick from.

Tess, Siabrey, and several locals headed out early that morning on a small hunting expedition, returning later in the day (mid afternoon) with a deer, black duck, a boar, and most peculiarly, a peacock.  Tess and Siabrey of course took this opportunity to harass Hidalas as he talked with Santac, offering to replace his white feather with the peacock’s.  Hidalas was not amused, though Santac certainly was.

As were the cooks, who salivated over the prospects of fresh meat… though one of them almost cried when he realized a fresh duck would be entirely thrown into a stew, as opposed to, “properly roasted and garnished to perfection… a true waste.”

As the party stepped outside from delivering the animals, everyone noticed it was starting to snow, and the sky had turned a dull gray.  A crisp, biting wind came from the west, and without anyone telling them, defenders began to mount the ramparts.  Siabrey attempted to get her cat to stay in the cottage where they had slept, but the small animal clawed itself into her backpack, and stalwartly refused to leave.   She groaned, and took him with, admonishing him to stay inside at all times, and finally climbed the rampart to join the others.

  Soon afterwards, they began noticing a blinking pinpoint in the growing gloom.  A few minutes revealed other points following the pinpoint, until everyone realized to their horror what was coming.

In the lead was a titanic firefly, the largest anyone in the village or the party had ever seen, followed by four enormous dragonflies.  Atop each of these creatures was the small figure of a kobold, holding on for dear life.

While most of the villagers did as commanded and held their fire (the range was upwards of 300 feet, far beyond the range of any of their short bows), Siabrey strung her composite longbow and launched.  Her first strike smacked the lead firefly, and it bucked, its rider managing to hold on.  Tess let loose against one of the dragonflies, striking it as well.  Its rider was not as fortunately, and the screams of the kobold echoed as he fell some 50 feet to his death on the fields below.

Successive hits were mostly impotent until range had fallen to 100 feet.  The entire west wall of defenders opened up, with only arrows from Tess, Siabrey and Hidalas finding their targets.  The firefly fell from the sky, as did another dragonfly, both of their riders ending up impaled on the palisade walls.  The final kobold survived the barrage, and managed to toss from his mount a small bottle, which landed on one of the cottages and exploded in a ball of flame (alchemist’s fire).  Within minutes, the entire cottage and its neighbor were engulfed, and commoners from all across the defensive line were swarming to put the flames out.

Another wave of flying creatures swept in, and the party took aim again, downing two of the flying creatures (one rather spectacularly falling into the blazing remains of one of the cottages) and killing the other kobolds.  Now with a breather, the party had time to notice something else very alarming.

A bright, blue light in the distance, indistinct as if it was in a cloud.

Not only had the snow increased from a slight flurry, but a thick fogbank was inching towards the village, the blue light deep within its depths.  A village adept placed herself behind the group and began incantations, and the rolling fog halted a mere 30 feet from the palisade wall.  Beyond that, the party could only hear the oncoming maelstrom… as the noises of hundreds of boots slamming into the ground rose into a roar, the screeches and howls of hundreds of creatures reaching a crescendo.   

The party’s training of the townspeople proved good, as no one loosed arrows early this night.  From the southern wall, however, a great din arose, roaring, shouting, screaming, wailing and crashing, rising as a gigantic wave.  

Battle had been joined.

The party watched with some apprehension as more and more of the commoners and refugees helping their sector of defense streamed southward, and as Sir Santac himself left their quarter and galloped south to supervise the defense.  Even as the roar of battle rose in that direction, the party heard something far more disconcerting to their front.

A roar, a shouted, echoed along the line.  And out of the mists erupted the goblins.

The lead groups were not armed… instead they carried ladders, four to each ladder.  They ran towards the wall at full tilt, their eyes clearly fearful at what their masters might do should they fail.  Behind them came 12 goblin archers to the groups direct front, others all up and down the walls.

The party immediately loosed arrows, with Siabrey’s call to fire echoing along the line.  The deepening dark grew darker as a shower of arrows slashed into the ground, cutting up the goblin formations.  Yet they continued to run.

Tess was the first to notice the group to their front drawing back their short bows, and the other order of the day echoed along the wall.

“Duck!”

Commoner and party member alike squatted low, as a series of thuds rumbled along the walls as arrows impacted.  Siabrey attempted to stand and continue firing, only to receive an arrow wound to her shoulder.  It was slight, but enough that she sought cover as well.

Once it was apparent the goblins were reloading, the party and others along the wall (by this point, only a ranger, a commoner, and the adept behind the line remained to back up the party in this section of the wall) fired back, shattering the goblin ranks to their immediate front.  One goblin ladder crew was completely wiped out, while two others had to consolidate.  Within a few seconds, one ladder was completely in place, while another was rising.

Acting quickly, Siabrey shoved the rising ladder back, and it fell on its goblin owners.  Arrow fire then gutted that crews ranks, and the survivors ran screaming back into the mist.

The other ladder’s owners ran once it was up, but instead of pushing it down, Tess resolved to pull it up so it couldn’t be used.  After some cajoling, Hidalas came over and helped, and the two slowly managed to get the ladder up out of reach, even as the mists swirled about to reveal numerous tight, dense ranks of hobgoblins preparing to surge forward.

Tess and Hidalas finally managed to pull the ladder over the wall, and deposit it rudely on the town side.  Just as quickly as they materialized, the hobgoblin ranks disappeared back into the mists, and a loud, deep horn sounded.  The party members looked at each other in wonder, and in horror, as their next challenge came from the mists.

Two enormous stag beetles, each at least 20 feet long, came from the mists and charged the wall.  Desperately the party launched arrows at them, many of the pieces glancing off of the thick carapaces.  The first beetle impacted the wall, causing the whole of this section of palisade to shudder.  When the section hit, a ten-foot wide section of the wall snapped free from its sister sections and fell backwards.  

Tess, Lucius and Siabrey by this point had found weak points in the beetle’s armor… a crack in their carapace just behind the head and before the body.  Their arrows aimed there went true, and while one beetle retreated off into the mists, their fire brought down the second.  They had little time to celebrate, as their enemy began moving to exploit the gap...

Breaking out of the mists was a dense group of ten hobgoblin warriors.  Six were clad in dark chain shirts, far heavier than any normal hobgoblin armor.  Four were clad in dark half-plate, with strange idols strapped onto their backs.  All were armed with either long swords or bastard swords, along with shields.  They were up against six fighters (all 2nd level) and four hobgoblin blackguards (all 1st level).

The party’s arrow fire redoubled, and two of the fighters fell before they reached the walls.  The others however, formed a dense mass and started to pass through the wall.  Sir Santac himself returned to this section of the wall, and desperately began trying to hold them himself.

The mists swirled again, and another form emerged.  An enormous spider, this one glowing a bright blue in the gloom.  Atop its spindly form was mounted a creature in dark full plate, two enormous horns mounted on his helm.  In his hands was a massive great sword, serrated and wicked.   He launched himself at the wall with a snarl, his spider racing forward with a scream (hobgoblin blackguard, lvl 3, atop an intelligent monstrous huge ice spider).  

Tess and Siabrey both drew their bows, and for a moment, the clashes of battle in the fallen section of wall disappeared. Hidalas’ calls to shoot at the blackguards vanished, the snow falling into their eyes melted away.  Both saw only one thing in their vision: a gap in the armor of the oncoming rider of death, between his helm and his breastplate, no wider than the thickness of a thumb.  Both drew their bows, and let loose simultaneously.

Their arrows flew straight and true, and as trusted sisters slammed side by side into the neck of the enemy commander. The creature did not have time or breath to scream, and flew backwards off its mount, landing ignominiously on the ground in a fluff of snow.  (Double criticals… need I say more?  )

The creatures mount screeched onward, enraged at its masters fall.  It reached the palisade wall, and began to climb it, even as shouldered off more arrows from Siabrey and Tess and blows from Hidalas.  It mounted the palisade wall, and with a screech, grabbed Siabrey, biting hard.

She felt a stinging, biting pain like none she felt before, yet managed to break herself free.  As her friends tried to distract the beast from her, she swung at it in desperation.  It was then that both she and Tess noticed Lucius dropped his sword and shield, his face looking blank.  They both were sure he was going to run.

It was then his face changed… into something frightening to behold, and a voice from seemingly another place, and another time, filled with something horrible, echoed from his lips, “Leave her alone!”  There wasn't really enough time for the act to sink in their minds until after the battle;  it was then that some party members began to wonder how exactly their 15 year old warrior companion had _commanded_ a large, intelligent monster to flee...

The spider stopped its assault, and with another screech, spun around, falling off the palisade wall and fleeing into the swirling mists, even as Siabrey began to feel weaker.  Her body began to shake, and she could hardly grip her bow enough to shoot.  Nonetheless, she and Tess began covering fire for Sir Santac, who was holding his own.  The ranger along the wall came down and launched himself into the fray, as did Hidalas.  The three began to shove the monsters back, even as Tess shot one through the helm and Siabrey managed to down one with an arrow to the heart.  The blackguards stood, fought, and died in the gap, the last falling beneath the hooves of Santac’s horse.

The mists swirled a final time, as a group of hobgoblin archers came forth, and issued two volleys of arrows before the sniping of the party forced them to withdraw, and another horn sounded.  Soon afterwards the ground began to quake again with the sounds of moving feet.  Instead of increasing and breaking out of the mists, the sounds began to die away.  The blue light faded, and the mists began to withdraw.  A ragged cheer echoed up from the lines, as it became apparent that Mephys would survive the night.

Siabrey spent the next thirty minutes or so shaking from the spiders poison, until eventually her body, worn by the repeated seizures, lapsed into unconsciousness, which delved even further into a deep deep sleep… the state that would help her heal the most, in the opinion of Hidalas the cleric and other healers who checked her over.

Tess led a ragged party to search the remains of the dead.  Siabrey’s cat jumped out of her sack as she sat, panting and shaking by the wall, and followed Tess.   They found a treasure trove of coins and gems.  More importantly, Tess also found three unusual statues, all carved out of ivory with sapphires for the creature’s eyes and diamonds for its hair.  The creature depicted was thin, human-like, with large, outstretched wings.   Realizing this was their god; Tess took the idols back into town.

It was at this moment the cat spoke…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I'm glad that people like it... its more a credit to my players roleplaying abilities than my skill as a DM.  I'm lucky that my players love to roleplay... which is a large part of the fun!   (Also gives me plot ideas... heh heh heh)


----------



## Lela

Very epic.  I always love reading about a siege, especially when it's mixed with the evil and magic you masterfully wove into the tail.

 How did you handle the battle, if I may ask?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

By the seat of my pants. 

At the time I only had the three core rulebooks, the Arms and Equipment Guide, and the DM's Toolbox, so I didn't have any set of rules on how to conduct one, so I used some info I know from medieval history and threw in some LotR for flavor.  

I prepared ahead of time by writing down on blank sheets of paper each group of monsters and their stats, so I had as many of them as possible on the same sheet, and thus didn't have to flip... I also scribbled down what I wanted their tactics to be during the fight... the goblins were to be skittish, etc.  It saved my behind many a time!

I used some dice to simulate most of the monsters (I also have a shortage of miniatures too), and tried to combine some of the weaker unit actions (such as the goblin arrow volleys) into a smaller number of rolls.

I ended up rolling a d20 attack roll for each set of four goblin archers, for example, and then used a percentile dice to figure out how many arrows hit the target (as volley fire isn't as accurate as aimed fire, 01-50 = 1 hit, 51- 75 = two hits, 76-95 = three hits, 96-100 = four hits).  The system worked pretty well, at least for these purposes.  Somewhere out there is likely a good ruleset for conducting these affairs, and I'll likely find it eventually.  Other than this, the battle was conducted mostly according to standard D&D combat rules, with initiatives and everything.  Once people got into a groove of rolling, things went rather smoothly, and my goal of getting the players to feel some panic was accomplished well... 

The ice hobgoblins, etc. I applied the cold template from the Manual of the Planes which I borrowed from a friend of mine.  The idea of using spiders, fireflies and the like as mounts came from teh Arms and Equipment Guide, and the idea for the specific ice spider in the siege was loosely based on a homebrewed monster I saw on the Wizards of the Coasts boards called the Tarantella (poison makes the victim dance until dead... I modified it til unconscious, and instead gave the creature 1d6 extra cold damage, making it an ice spider).

The next session won't be for a bit, so there's going to be a little lull.  If everything goes well, there will be a minigame shortly (next week) tied in with this campaign that will get posted here as well... a roomate of mine wants to learn D&D so he'll have a little campaign that'll lead into him joining this one.


----------



## Lela

Hmmmm, I think I may come back to this page (let's see, Page 1) if I get a chance to do something similar.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

END OF THE DEFENSE OF MEPHYS:

The small housecat that Siabrey found, that had previously been glowing blue, spoke, stating its name was Xanadu, and that he really was a half-elf wizard trapped in a cats body.  The entire village was stunned, as the cat now walked up and down in front of the largest of the idols, recounting his tale.

HE had once been a powerful wizard, a guardian of these lands, when the “ice demon” the old man spoke of arrived and began gathering forces some time ago.  Xanadu went to confront the monster, only to be felled, and cursed to have his intelligence trapped in the idol now recovered by the PCs, while his mind was trapped in the body of a cat.  When pressed by Tess, he states he’s not sure if he can reverse the process… he would need to journey to his home further north, near Obash, to find out.

Naturally, there were questions as to how he ended up _south_, Xanadu promptly grumbled about “nice travelers saying, ‘ooo.. look at the kitty!  Lets take him to Holstean!’” before stopping and remembering exactly what Siabrey had done for him. 

Hearing that he’s met the ice demon before, Tess and the others (save Siabrey, who is still recovering from the poison) ask him about the ice demon’s origins.  He replies, to the dismay of Lucius, that the ice demon is none other than _Ananias himself_.

Xanadu explained that Ananias, during his last days as king, had made war against the growing power of the nascent Empire.  Priests of Tarantor in Holstean had given him access to darker powers, and in order to augment his forces, he’d sold his soul to a demon who would in return give him power over cold from the mountains above and the ability to call and command the darker creatures therein.  This power was concentrated in a black iron staff, crowned with a large half diamond and a “fire stone.”  

Ananias bound the demon somehow within the staff, a breach of their deal, and was thus burned into his present form; a gaunt, tall humanoid, snow white and winged, cursed to forever walk the earth looking for a way to finally rest.  In the meantime, the creature would attempt to amass gemstones, hoping to find the proper gems to regain the staff.

The party immediately becomes frightened, and demands of Xanadu whether the black staff they gave to the Countess was the same staff the demon was bound to.  Xanadu says that it sounds more and more like Ananias’ staff, but he can’t tell for sure.  Tess and a slowly waking Siabrey ask Lucius if his mother’s s mages and the like could have detected the evil in the staff… a tearful Lucius replies that if his mother’s own magical ability could not detect it, none of the others likely could either.   The boy starts to break down after this.

The broken Lucius receives a visitor later than night… an eagle, sky blue with crimson wingtips.  Party members recognize it as a male blood eagle, native to the highest reaches of the mountain passes.  It sits patiently at his feet, and the two watch each other into the night.

When the party awakes the next morning, there is a note from Lucius, that he “needed time to think about recent events, and my course in life,” and that he would be back by evening…

In the morning also, a contingent of riders arrives from Kulloden.  It becomes apparent that the rider that the party saved rode to Kulloden instead of Holstean, and now 50 of the Baron of Kulloden's finest warriors ride into the city to bolster its defenses.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And now, for something completely different!

While our main tale takes a brief hiatus, we shall examine the story of another individual, whose actions shall change events in Holstean as well…


*Shaun Dice* – Male human Bard/Rogue 3/2

Shaun Dice is a mysterious, handsome, well-spoken young man.  His grin is bright, but so is his rapier’s edge.  Intelligent with a taste for the show, Shaun can glib his way through situations easily, sneak his way through others, and meld in and out of most crowds with ease.  His Hat of Disguise, Boots of Elven Kind and Cloak of elvenkind make him silent and potentially deadly, though Shaun prefers ruses and tricks to outright force it seems.  The best way to describe him is something like the medieval James Bond…

[My roommate decided to play!   And he rolled damn lucky for his abilities… 10 Strength, 18 Dex, 15 Con, 18 Intl, 15 Wis, and 18 Cha…]


_A few days earlier, before the Battle of Mephys…_

*Dirty Dealings in Kulloden*

Shaun Dice grinned, and checked his bearings again, as he looked around the city of Kulloden.  It’d been a while since he had last been in genuine civilization as he saw it, and he intended to take in as much as possible.  As it was still mid-morning, there was still plenty of time left for that.

After he found some work.

A few questions here and there got him the name of a good bar and in, the “Drunken Pony” (I was running out of ideas, sorry) owned by a dwarf and servicer of many of the miners of the surrounding hills.  It supposedly had the best tankard in the city, so he went there, in hopes of finding some openings.

The bar was crowded, and Shaun went up to the barkeep, who looked a little surprised that a human was wandering in.  After sitting at the rather low stool, Shaun quietly asked the keep how well he knew the city, and where, if any place, work for a human “with skills,” could be found.  The keep motioned to a woman (the only other human in the bar) sitting in one of the corners, saying she was Ilia, and that according to rumor, she worked for a cousin of the Baron.  She always had odd jobs that needed getting done.  Shaun thanked the dwarf, and headed over to the table.

The woman sitting there had a tunic covering what looked to be a chain shirt, and her face, which would have otherwise been rather beautiful, was marred by a large scar that ran from above her right eye to below her right cheek.  Her right eye was covered in a velvet eye patch.

A surprised Ilia quickly hid the items she had been perusing under the table, and rather testily asked the stranger what his business was.  Shaun replied that he was told she had work available, and immediately began putting his golden tongue to work.  After listening for a few moments, Ilia asked him to sit, and demanded to know what “abilities,” he had.   Shaun began in glorious terms telling his qualities with people, his gifts with his tongue, etc. until she interrupted and asked if he was a thief.

Shaun stopped in mid sentence, a little stunned, before admitted he had pick-pocketed items in the past.  Ilia immediately hired him.

She detailed that she had a minor job on the side that needed to be done, but she didn’t have time to see it through.  Her employer (who she refused to name) had several items stolen from a trade caravan of his by a band of kobolds in the forest nearby.  The man had evidently been breathing down her back to get the money back, but Ilia had, “bigger fish to fry.”  In return for getting the stolen items, Ilia was ready to pay Shaun 250 gold, more if the mission was accomplished sooner, just to get the, ”joker off my back about this crap.”

Shaun then asked her where she got the eye patch after making some joking remarks to her.  She dryly commented that the eye patch came from the last man that misjudged her; she won an eye patch, he won an early grave.  A little troubled after that, Shaun weighed her offer.

After he agreed, Ilia sent him off, stating she would be here at the bar tomorrow and the next day for two hours, starting just after dusk. He was to bring _all_ the stolen items to her, and if any were found to be expropriated by Shaun, she would kill him.

Shaun then walked back up to the bartender, and thanked him for his help.  A plan was brewing in his head, and he asked for the largest container available filled with dwarven ale.  The barkeep laughed, assuming that the man was being a fool, until Shaun asked again.  The barkeep reached down and pulled out a large stein that even had a cover, about three times the size of a standard mug.  He filled it with dwarven ale, and announced that if Shaun could drink the whole thing without getting drunk, it would be on the house.

Shaun quickly blurts out an excuse that he can only consume, “such fine spirits,” in privacy, and inquires about the rooms upstairs (bluff, which he easily beat the bartender).  The bartender looks at him oddly, and agrees, asking him if he will pay on a nightly basis or if he wants to put up front now.  Shaun pays the one gold for a night’s stay, and asks for the ale to be delivered to his room.

After arriving upstairs, he checked out his furnishings… a small room, but with a rather nice bed and dresser, and a small mirror in the corner… a true treat.  He was busying himself with looking like setting things up, one of the human barmaids comes up with his stein, wishing him the best of luck with drinking it.  He gives her a wink, grins, and closes the door.   

Then his mischief begins.  First, Shaun changes into his entertainer’s outfit (one of four he owns, the others being a traveling outfit, a noble’s outfit, and finally a royal outfit).

Second, he checks the window of his room, which overlooks a back alleyway.  He tosses his pillow out the window, closes up the stein, and then tosses it onto the pillow.  His toss is dead on, and the stein comes safely to rest on the earth.  Shaun then attempts to climb out the window… and here his James Bond luck runs out.  He falls, landing badly on his ankle, which is now sore (3 points damage).  He gets his horse, and rides out the city, towards the forest in question.

Following the trail where the latest robbery took place, Shaun proceeds to sing outlandishly loudly, and plays his flute in, “the most obnoxious ways possible.”  After about 20 minutes of this chaotic ruckus, he notices movement off to his left.  A few seconds later, a crossbow bolt zings past his head while another glances off his arm.   HE stops, as three kobolds come out of the woods, two armed with crossbows and the third with a half spear.

Shaun immediately puts on his full shtick, trying to tell him he is here to merely spread joy, all the while hoping for a gap to hand them the large stein of dwarven ale.  The kobolds are rather dim witted, and don’t understand a word he is saying, and they continue to approach, crossbows trained on him.  Running out of ideas, he finally holds out the stein to one of the kobolds, who greedily grabs it and runs with it over to the kobold with the half spear.  The other kobold is barely five feet away, his crossbow still trained on Shaun, and he is still chittering angrily.  Shaun tries to keep him occupied and quiet for a few minutes, while the ale does its work.

Shaun gingerly holds out a bag of gold coins for the would-be thief, who reaches to snatch them.  Shaun tosses the bag over the kobolds head, and the enraged creature then fires his crossbow… amazingly missing Shaun from only six or seven feet away.  Shaun’s rapier flashes through the air, and the kobold lands on the ground, blood gurgling from its severed throat.  

His two comrades see his fall, and start to rush to his aid, dropping and shattering the stein.  The kobold with the crossbow manages to start to run towards Shaun, but doesn’t reach him before Shaun has dropped his rapier and produced his composite longbow.  An arrow flashes through the air, and hits the kobold in the chest.  The husk of the dead creature bursts into flames as it hits the ground (yes, boys and girls, it’s a _+1 flaming composite longbow_  ).  

The other kobold tries to rise and stumbles, falling to the ground as the ale has already begun to take effect.  Shaun takes his time, and places the next flaming arrow directly between this creatures eyes.  A search of the bodies after the relevant flames have been doused reveal some 300 silver pieces.

Shaun then finds their trail, which leads to the northeast.  After slinking along the trail for an hour, he comes across a large burrow in a low mound in the forest.  Outside the mound sit two kobolds chattering quietly, while the noises of more come from inside.  Shaun sets up his bow again, and one of the two kobolds drops dead in a flaming hulk in apparent mid sentence.  His comrade, in shock, begins screeching in alarm, and three others run out from within the burrow.  An arrow immediately finds the shrieker, and drops him as well.

Before they can organize themselves, Shaun pulls his next trick out of the bag… a few bardic incantations later, and two of the three remaining kobolds fall to the ground, sleeping as dead.   Another arrow finds the third as Shaun’s voice continues its haunting song, and he walks to the two sleeping ones.  A rapier stab ends one in his sleep, while Shaun’s blow glances off the seconds armor, and it begins to awake.  A timely blow ensures that it never fully rouses.

Cautiously, Shaun waited outside the cave for several minutes, expecting more of the creatures to come out.  He starts playing his flue obnoxiously again, hoping to lure more.  After hearing and seeing nothing, he does spot something deep inside the burrow… the glint of gold perhaps?  Remembering Ilias’ warning and knowing if he missed anything she would assume he’d pilfered it, Shaun ventured into the burrow boldly.

His boldness ended after an arrow trap wounded his shoulder.

Searching carefully, he managed to avoid a giant spear slicing into him, and finally noticed a discoloration in the ground in front of him as he walked.  He felt around, and saw it was a trap door.  As he attempted to find its arming device, he accidentally set it off, and fell some twenty feet down.

Fortunately, some rudimentary handholds existed, doubtlessly added by one of the more inept kobolds who probably fell in here.  Shaun rather painfully climbs his way out, only to then barely dodge a jet of flame from some unseen device just a little deeper in the barrel.

His curiosity and pain are rewarded, though, as he finds over 1,000 silver pieces and 210 gold pieces in the main room of the burrow.  Heading back out with little problem, a rather beat up Shaun returns to the city by dusk, and heads to the Drunken Pony.

A rather surprised Ilia was already there, and is quite impressed with the young man’s promptness.  She sees that he has much possibility as a fighter, as she assumes he took on all ten kobolds at once.

She hands him 500 gold, doubling his payment due to the promptness of his actions.  She confesses she’s losing money in the end, but the fact that her employer will be happy that these kobolds are no longer harassing his supplies will be worth it.   She then offers him another proposition, this one a little more sinister… and personal.

A band of thieves, led by a red haired woman named Kamisystra, has been… annoying the powers that be for too long.  The woman has a penchant for robbing the biggest targets she can find… including the Baron at one point.  The local magistrates have basically issued a carte blanche for her “removal,” and the person that takes her down will get to keep whatever property he finds on the body.

Ilias intends to collect on this, but she is, at present, alone… while Kamisystra has a group of thugs in her gang that would undoubtedly be with her.  So Ilias needs backup, and a fighting personality such as Shaun’s would help a lot in that regard.  Ilia’s “prior engagement,” that day was attempting to locate Kamisystra’s base, and she plans to spend tomorrow casing it out.  She offers Shaun half of Kamisystra’s loot in return for his assistance.  He agrees, and she recommends he spend the day tonight and tomorrow getting prepared.  Shaun then asks if she can send someone to show him the important places for a traveler to know in the city, so he can get acquainted.  She agrees to send one of her… servants to check up on him late in the morning.

After Ilias leaves, Shaun heads over to the barmaid who brought up his ale earlier in the day, and begins to turn on the charm.  Never wanting to lose a bet (and even less wanting the bartender to find out one of his big steins has been broken), he sweetly asks her to get him one of the dirty large steins from a nearby table of well-gone dwarves.  She does, and takes it back to get it cleaned.   She then comes back, and seeing his face at the clean mug (he wanted  a dirty one as evidence of drinking), she winks and says she’ll tell the barkeep that she’d taken it from him and cleaned it for him.  She also tells him not to worry about the broken stein… the particular band of dwarves she borrowed the stein from have been loud and rowdy, and already broken several.

His charming effects, however, went a little beyond what he intended, and the barmaid keeps staring dreamily into his eyes.  A little perturbed, Shaun thanks her hurriedly, and begins to head upstairs before the barkeeps loud voice calls him back.  True to her star struck word, the barmaid volunteers that she cleaned the mug and vouches that he drank it.

The barkeep looks surprised, and then bursts into laughter.  He shouts that there needs to be a toast to the human that could hold down dwarven ale, and goes to fetch a set of mugs.  Thoroughly concerned, Shaun  shifts his position so he’s closer to the edge of the bar, and a set of dirty mugs he sees there.  The barkeep comes back with full mugs for himself, Shaun, and the barmaid (whose told him her name is Elenya), and he loudly calls for Shaun to make the toast.

Shaun, ever quick thinking, begins a long and wordy toast to the barkeep, who happens to have the same name as an intelligent cousin, sparking a long soliloquy about the intelligence and industry of dwarves.  As he speaks, he attracts everyone rapt attention to his face, and no one sees his sleight of hand as he switches his full mug for an empty one.   The barkeep merely gruffs at the flowery words, and jokingly accuses Shaun of wanting a free drink.  Bottoms go up, and while others chug fine dwarven ale into their bellies, a laughing Shaun only adds empty air to his.  He then steals himself away from the affectations of Elenya and the shouts from the loud dwarven group for him to join them for sleep.  

He awakes the next day to a knock… its Elenya, and she’s brought him breakfast.  It turns out his “challenge” to dwarven-kind was accepted by the large, rowdy group, and their resultant drinking spree brought the house an extra 30-40 gold on the night.  The barkeep sent the breakfast as thanks, though Elena’s rather red faced and giddy to be there.   The meal consists of bacon and eggs, two foods that confuse Shaun, as he’s never had that kind of breakfast before (which confuses Elenya).  Realizing that it’s still early in the morning and that he has plenty of time, Shaun spends some quality time to with Elenya before heading downstairs to find the messenger waiting.

The messenger, a small halfling about 40 years old, shows Shaun the important parts of the city, ranging from the Guild Street buildings, to the locations of the major temples, the money changers, several of the major marketplaces, and the brothel.  Shaun does not know what a brothel is, and once its explained to him he angrily harangues the halfling in the street that he has, “no need of those services whatsoever!”  His angry shouts cause a small crowd to form and watch, and the small halfling to cower.  Shaun then apologizes to the poor creature, and tells him to go to the Drunken Pony and have a dwarven ale on him.  The halfling scurries off, and Shaun wanders the city for the rest of the day until dusk, and his next meeting with Ilia.

HE arrives at the Drunken Pony, and Ilia is already waiting.  She’s scouted out the place, and found that Kamisystra and her gang are using a house in the more rundown area of the city as their base of operations.  She then looks at Shaun, and asks him if he has a plan.

Noticing the house in question was on a corner, Shaun’s mind quickly devised an idea.  Shaun would don his royal robes, mount his horse, and be proceeded by the now quite besotted halfling, who would announce he was the “King of…”

There was a pause, until a general agreement was reached that the name of the place didn’t matter, so Shaun’s mythical kingdom become the “Kingdom of Um.”  They would generally be loud and rude about it, as many drunken nobles are, and would hopefully attract Kamisystra’s attention (her house _was_ along the way to one of the chief temples to Tarantor in the city), and the prospect of an easy hit on a noble in front of her house would prove too tempting for her to resist.  Ilia would hide behind the corner of the house and wait.

Shaun would try and time his “less than sober” waves so that as Kamisystra emerged, his back would be turned, presenting her a tempting target.  The drunken halfling would undoubtedly notice her, and likely run away screaming as she drew her blade… Ilia’s signal to step from the shadows, and with her large crossbow, end Kamisystra’s career once and for all.

Ilia found the plan brilliant, and commented that Shaun had some real guts presenting his back to an experienced thief.   Shaun merely grinned, and added that if she didn’t get the fatal blow, he could always turn around and administer it himself.  The slight bit of charm didn’t break the ice that was Ilia, who merely gave a small grin and shook her head.

An hour or so later, the drunken parade made its way towards the thieves den, the small halfling (whose name was Geoffrey) loudly announcing to all around that his majesty, “King Shaun of Um,” was, “rich and powerful,” and loudly cautioning all to, “make way for his royal pompishness, the man who breathes money up his nose!”  Mothers quickly scuttled what few children were out inside to get away from the horror.

As expected, Kamisystra came out of her den, grinning and laughing at the poor fool she thought she was about to rob.  However, neither Shaun nor Ilia had planned for her four thugs to be with her.  As the halfling, true to their expectations, screamed and ran from the thugs, Ilia stepped out and took aim at the one nearest to Shaun.

Her crossbow bolt neatly found the back of his head, shattering it.  And all hell broke loose.

The thug next to the victim sprung towards Ilia, a pick raised over his head, while his two comrades (armed with a club and dagger respectively) lunged with Kamisystra at the offending nobleman.  All of their swings missed, though Shaun yanked out his rapier and slashed at Kamisystra, lightly wounding her.

As the thug armed with the pick charged Ilia, she dropped her crossbow, and pulled out her axe that had been hanging from her belt, delivering a fierce blow.  Yet the thug remained standing, his own swing thrown off by her attack.  Shaun, in desperation, began to call in song again.  While Kamisystra resisted the influence of his singing, her two thugs attack Shaun failed, and fell fast asleep.  Thinking she could take him on, Kamisystra slashed at him, and the two began a rapid duel.

Ilia in the meantime cut into her opponent’s chest, felling him, before charging towards Kamisystra herself.  A ringing blow was delivered by Shaun to Kamisystra’s shoulder, and her arm began to hang limp.  Desperate, Kamisystra attempted to jump onto Shaun’s horse to pull him to the ground, but she failed.  Nonetheless, she dodged the following blows long enough to shake one of her thugs, who began to stir.

Shaun then stabbed Kamisystra through the shoulder, just before Ilia cut off her arm, and whipped her body around to bring her axe onto the thief’s neck if full force, sending her head flying.  The awake thug, meanwhile, was waking his buddy as Shaun turned on them.  Calling for aid, Shaun only saw Ilia stooping to begin rifling through Kamisystra’s pockets.

He called for her again, as a club barely missed him as the two thugs concentrated their attacks on him.  HE managed to stab one through the chest before cursing at Ilia aloud.  The other woman merely grinned as she held up ever increasing baubles from the body of her fallen foe.

Shaun then finished the last thug with a thrust through the neck, before dismounting and growling at his erstwhile partner.  The two also search the house in question, and find a treasure trove hidden within.  In addition to 100 platinum pieces, they also find a small carnite gem worth 40 gp, a piece of alexandrite worth 500 gp, and a large, perfect emerald worth 1,100 gp.  They also found a small silver and moonstone comb worth 500 gp, an opal and gold necklace worth 1,300 gp, a gold circlet crown with sapphires worth 5,000 gp, and a platinum tiara worth an estimated 6,000 gp.  

Shaun was giddy with excitement as Ilia continued to hand him items over his shoulder to appraise.  He attempted to lie to her about their worth, but she promptly called him on it, commenting that she thought maybe it was just because he was a poor appraiser.  

She finally handed him the emerald, commenting on its beauty and lines.  As Shaun looked into it to see what she was talking about, he suddenly felt a great blow fall on the back of his head, along with a burning feeling there.  He fell to the ground, and within a second, could not move.

Ilia’s face popped into his view, with a big grin.  She told him not to worry, the special poison she’d used to paralyze him would wear off after a while… long enough that she’d be long gone.  She’d had her use with him, and commented that she would appropriate his share of the earnings to herself.  She then laughed, promised to see him in Hades, and walked off.

It was nearly two hours later before Shaun could move, and it was the dead of night.  The scene of the dead thugs had kept other looters away… Kamisystra had been well known, and all knew whoever knocked her off was powerful.   Once he rose, he saw the halfling sitting alone in the corner, holding his head.  Filled with anger and vengeance, Shaun offered the halfling 300 gold if he would set up Ilia so that Shaun could get even.

The halfling commented that Ilia had no use for him anymore either, and had left him here in a drunken mess, laughing about his stupidity.  She evidently didn’t know he was still conscious enough he could hear her whistle about leaving from the East Gate and going to Mephys, a town about a day and half’s ride east.  Shaun once again brings out his persuasive abilities, and convinces Geoffrey that he should go with, and attempt to hook him up with any of her former servants in an attempt to get vengeance on her en masse.

Shaun promises to meet Geoffrey the next day, and stumbles back to the Drunken Pony.  Elenya evidently wasn’t on duty this night, but nonetheless the other barmaids show him great interest, especially as his eyes aren’t fully back to normal from the poison (still slightly unfocused).  They grab some local herbs and “medicines” and feed them to him… as they aren't healers most of these "patent medicines," most only taste bitter or foul and do little, though one leaf of a treatment given by one of the barmaids does seem to have some effect (3 HP healed). Very tired and still quite grumpy at being duped, Shaun heads up to bed to ride out on the morrow, looking for his rightful earnings.

The next day rises, and even as 50 of the Baron’s riders leave towards Mephys on a different mission, Shaun and Geoffrey head east on one of their own…


----------



## Lela

Wow, that character has, well, character.  Very nice.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

EDIT:  Fixed some grammer foibles and added a section I missed (the player was rather paranoid, can kept playing his flute outside the kobold burrow as he thought there were more inside).

Next section should be up sometime between tommorrow night and the weekend.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Greater Cause*

When we last left our fearless hero (who happens to be slightly clutzy, it appears), Shaun had stumbled up to bed after a night of battle and being double crossed.

When he awoke the next morning, he found something unusual sitting on the dresser in his bedroom;  a small breakfast of bacon and eggs, two of the large steins of dwarven ale, three vials of liquid, several copper coins… and a note:


“My Dearest Shaun,

The other barmaids told me what happened last night.  I’m so sorry!  I know you are probably leaving soon to fall that dog of a woman (oh, how could she hurt you like that?), and I wish I could go too, but I cannot.  I will worry so much about you!
I still can help though!  People tend to tell many secrets while drunk… any information myself or any of my co-workers discover that might help you, we will be happy to send you word of!  You must let us know where to send word, though, and please, PLEASE write me, so I know you’re safe!  Otherwise, I will worry so much... so many adventurers never return!
I’ve left on yoru dresser what I could find that might help you.  The three potions are healing potions I stole from my father’s store (don’t let him know!).  I also set some extra trail rations, the 5 copper coins I managed to find, and two big steins of my uncle’s dwarven ale (so you can build up some tolerance!).
PLEASE please write to me once you reach Mephys, so I know you’re safe!  And once this is over, I would love for you to come back to Kulloden for a nice, long… rest!

Yours always and forever, Elenya”

Shaun was deeply moved by the letter, and after dressing, went downstairs to talk to the barkeep.  As the man had recommended that Ilia was offering work, he wanted to know if the barkeep knew anything about her tendencies for betrayal.

The barkeep was busy cleaning tables when Shaun found him.  He stated that Ilia hadn’t been in town long before… maybe only three weeks total.  When asked if who she worked for, the barkeep said that he didn’t know for sure, but rumor had it she did some jobs for various people “on the side” of whatever her major work in the city was… “side jobs” for such organizations as the Thieves and Mages’ Guilds, and also the cousin of the Baron.

He also mentioned that when she first showed up, she was with a “man dressed in black from head to toe… kinda unusual, to see humans here in the first place, and to see one dressed in all black.”  The barkeep couldn’t remember his face that well, and apologized for not having a better description.  He also stated he would never advise anyone to work for Ilia again, should she return.  

Shaun, changing the subject to something happier, comments on what he finds and tells the barkeep he has a very kindhearted daughter.  The barkeep laughs, and says that Elenya is his niece by marriage, not his daughter, though he agrees she is a very upstanding and kind girl.  Shaun doesn’t mention what other things he finds attractive on her, as he’d prefer to keep the barkeep on his good side.

He had been scheduled to meet Geoffrey in the bar around late morning (11ish, by the town bell), and he saw that he still had an hour left to kill.  He decides to make a quick trip to the Thieves’ Guild… if he can find it.

After many discreet questions, he is able to determine not only the location of the Thieves’ Guild (a small, unremarkable house in one of the poorer quarters of the city), but also the secret knock to get in as well.  HE heads there, does the proper knock, and is quickly ushered in by a small halfling who asks him his name and how he can be helped.  Shaun gives his name, and of course the halfling cannot find him among the “official” thieves in Kulloden (Shaun had never ‘registered’ or any such activity with any Thieves’ Guild before.

Shaun volunteers to ‘register’ and pay his dues (20 gp upfront), and then immediately asks if the halfling has ever heard of Ilia.  The halfling smiles and simply replies that she, “did some work for them in the past,” but he wouldn’t say what or when… it was policy to not divulge certain information even to other thieves, to reduce the Guild’s chances of being put under pressure by the authorities.

Shaun then brings up the fact that she backstabbed him out of over 13,000 gp worth of items, none of which ever saw the Thieving Guild’s hands for its cut.  This immediately raised the halfing’s eyebrows… the money strapped Guild had been swindled out of over 2,500 gold pieces in cash and items.   He immediately called over a rider, and sent a message to the Guild in Mephys (should told them her likely destination) that Ilia was past payment in her “tithes.”  Should she be found pickpocketing there and not have the cash ready, “retributive action,” was to be taken.

The halfling then smiled, and stopped the messenger.  He then asked Shaun if he wanted first dibs on “removing” Ilia should the Guild find where she was.  Shaun readily agreed, and the two made the bargain.  Satisfied, Shaun took his leave and returned to the Drunken Pony.

He found Geoffrey there, and the halfling had remembered the name of another one of her former employees, a certain Andre in the hamlet of Ephisia, halfway between Kulloden and Mephys.  He also says that according to Elenya, whose in the backroom, something fishy was going on out east, “something about ice monsters and the like.”  Geoffrey tells Shaun to go back and ask her if he wants more specific details, as the halfling is going to order some wine.

Shaun heads into the kitchen, where he finds Elenya washing a few dishes. Upon seeing him, she almost drops the dish in her hands, runs over, and gives him a warm hug.  Almost crying, she asks him not to go, saying that, “Something bad is happening there!  A captain of the Baron’s guard was here this morning, and he said that the Baron was sending _50 cavalry_ to Mephys because of trouble!  He said there were ice demons, ice goblins and the like about, burning the villages!”  Shaun holds her close, and tells her he must go.  She replied that adventuring was in his blood, and somehow she knew he would say something like that.

Hoping to cheer her up a little before he leaves, he reaches over to an almost ready plate of bacon, pulls out a piece, and hands it to her, telling her to keep the confusing meat and remember him by it.  That provokes a sad grin from her, she laughs rather distantly, and pulls off the scarf (more of a rag) she was wearing on her head, handing it to him, saying, “you do the same, you silly man.”  The two share a hug and a kiss before Shaun reluctantly says goodbye.

After leaving the kitchen, Shaun finds his erstwhile halfling companion is rather tipsy.  HE angrily drags Geoffrey outside, threatening to take his now half empty wine bottle from him.  The halfling replies that he’ll remember more tipsy, and spits out that Andre’s wife also worked for Ilia at one point, and that the two are still in Ephisia he thinks.  HE remembers other workers vaguely, but he needs more wine to refill his memory.  Shaun takes the wine from him.

Before leaving, Shaun also decides to visit the Mage’s Guild, hoping to find information there.  Instead, he finds a pompous doormaster who literally looks down on him and says he does not know Ilia’s name.  Disgruntled, Shaun goes outside only to find Geoffrey has drunk another quarter of the bottle.  Shaun takes it away again, and the two set out eastwards.

The tipsy Geoffrey hums horribly out of tune part of the way, which prompts the musically inclined Shaun to anger.   Growing fed up, he finally tells Geoffrey that if he sings and dances, the rest of the bottle will be before him.  Geoffrey eagerly climbs off his small pony (imagine a halfling sized horse), and begins a loud, off key song and dance routine, which scares other travelers.  Shaun then throws the wine bottle to the ground at Geoffrey’s feet, telling the now crying halfling, “the wine is now before you.  I hold up to my promises.  If I want to hear musical talent, I’ll listen to myself!”

As they approach late afternoon, the two see a pall of smoke up ahead.  Alarmed, they advance slowly, until Geoffrey, to his horror, recognizes the skeletal forms of burnt out houses.

A heavy pall of death hands in the air as the two travelers ride through the remains of the hamet of Ephisia.  Horrors abound everywhere… burnt bones, skulls, children’s toys lay strewn about.  At one point the two see a sharp timber that has a ribcage surrounding it with a skull on top, as if someone had been impaled and their flesh burned away.  The stench was overpowering.  Both Shaun and Geoffrey barely overcame the urge to begin retching.

And then Shaun hears the cries.

It sounded like children, calling or crying.  The two follow the noise, until they reach a house near the edge of the town, whose timbers have not completely collapsed.  A large table remains inside the doorway, its frame somehow unburnt.  Beneath it are the huddled forms of a young boy and girl.  The boy cries out, “Are you the ones sent by mummy to take us to her?”  The girl, younger than the boy by several years, begins to cry and waddles out to meet Shaun and Geoffrey, her arms outstretched.

Shaun picks her up, confused, his mind still reeling from the horror around him.  He looks at the boy, and without thinking, says yes.  The boy smiles, and begins to talk. 

“Mummy and Papa said we should hide while they went to get help.  The others wouldn’t go.  Mummy said we should meet her in Mephys… Mephys is east of here.  I know my directions!”

Shaun nodded, rocking the little girl till her tired frame fell asleep on his shoulder.  HE asked the boy (obvious closer to 7 or 8) who did this to the town.

“The monsters did.”

“What monsters?”

“The monsters… but they’re not normal monsters.”

Shaun’s mind immediately flashed to Elenya’s warnings.

“Were these monsters white… or blue?”

“Blue like,” the boy said, “and they were cold.  We hid, like mummy told us to, and they didn’t find us after we ran inside.  They burned things.  It smelled.”  Shaun nodded, and then stooped down to the boy’s level.

“Listen… whats your name?”

“Jospre.”

“Ok, Jospre, I’m going to take you to safety.”

“Safety… is that a town near Mephys?” he asked.  Shaun smiled sadly, and nodded yes, wondering what in the world he’d gotten himself into as he tried to keep the kids’ eyes away from the carnage in the town behind them.

The group made camp further up the road, with Geoffrey volunteering to take first watch.  Nothing much happened, and the halfling stirred Shaun during the deep of the night for his turn.  Shaun watched the halfling curl up, as he argued in his mind what to do.  Finally, he walked over, and gently shook Geoffrey awake.

“What?” the halfling groaned, rolling over to see Shaun’s rather frightened face looking at him.


I… I don’t really know how to say this,” Shaun said slowly, trying to discover what words to say.  Geoffrey’s tired eyes merely narrowed.

“I… well… I’m afraid of being alone in the dark, “ Shaun winced.  It’d been quite a while since he’d had to take a watch by himself… he’d always tended to join caravans or other travelers when going between cities.  

Geoffrey gave a wry grin.  “So the great musician has a weak spot after all.  Tell you what.  You sit beside me, and if you get scared, you can wake me.  But I need my sleep… I had watch before you, so I’ll rest while you sit.”


Shaun reluctantly nodded, before starting to talk again.  It was a way to drive back the fear.  “It goes back to my youth… when I had the rare chance to attend a grammar school for those far above my station… our tutor used to lock me in a dark room when I misbehaved, and leave me there…”

Geoffrey’s snores interrupt Shaun’s thoughts, and he settles in for a long, frightening night, punctured by the appearance of a badger near the edge of the forest halfway through the watch.  Somehow he managed, and the next morning, the group set out again, with high hopes to be within Mephys on the morrow.  Geoffrey was rather rested, while Shaun was relieved that his ordeal was over.

Around midday, Shaun heard strange noises coming from up ahead along the road.  He dismounted, and strode a little further.  It became apparent the noises were coming from the other side of a small rise in the road which Shaun couldn’t see over.  HE could make out grunts and shouts, with at least one voice shouting in Common, “Back! Away foul beasts!”

HE motioned for Geoffrey, and the two listened as noises of battle began to waft over the ridge.  Geoffrey takes the children into the woods, drawing his dagger and promising Shaun to defend them.  Shaun cuts into the woods and sneaks ahead, coming quickly and quietly over the ridge.

He spots four large, ugly creatures, green with a slight bluish tint, swinging enormous axes at one man with shoulder length, red hair, and a fine cape under which peaked greenish half-plate.  The man was raising his hands, making strange motions and speaking words Shaun didn’t understand.  A fifth monster stood behind the other four, and was doing the same.  Even as Shaun watched, one of the monsters hit the man, and he staggered backward.  The man calls forth something, forming a white mass in his hand which he launches at the nearest creature, searing a massive burn in its chest.  It remains standing, but runs to the rear.


Shaun reacted instantly, pulling out his bow, and aiming for the monster in the back.  His shot was slightly off, striking the creature in the lower stomach, but it burst into flames, and to his surprise, began melting, dying a screaming, bloody death.  The man, his opponents momentarily distracted, speaks more words and his face contorts into something vile, and horrible.  The two creatures that were attacking him begin to run.

The fourth, far and away, spots Shaun in the woods, and reacting quickly, draws a javelin and throws it at the human.  The javelin impacts hard on his arm, and he is momentarily stunned.  The two others, meanwhile, begin to turn around, their fear overcome.  One runs towards Shaun, who lifts his voice in song, putting it to sleep as it gets close to him.  

The spellcaster to Shaun’s turns momentarily, and to Shaun’s shock, it is not the face of a veteran fighter, but a _kid_, maybe 16 or 17 at most.  The young man grins, compliments Shaun’s shooting, before drawing his sword (one of the larger one’s Shaun has ever seen)  and chasing after the monster to his right.  

The left monster sees Shaun, and throws a javelin at him, missing terribly.  Shaun replies with an arrow, which immolates the creature.  HE readies another arrow to help the boy, only to see that the boy and the monster are in a desperate fight, and he has no clear shot.  Instead, he runs into the melee with his rapier drawn, landing several blows before the boy’s sword sends the monster’s head flying.  Drawing his bow again, Shaun shoots the still sleeping monster, who burns to death.  (the monsters were ice orcs)

After the melee, Shaun first gives the boy some of his healing potions.  After the young man recovers, he immediately asks the boy what his name is.  The reply is weak and nervous… “Luke.”  Shaun sees through the ruse immediately, and asks the boy to please tell him his “real name.”  The boy sighs, and comments that since Shaun saved his life, he deserves the truth… though, once he sees Geoffrey and the children approaching, he asks that no one else be told.

“My name is Lucius Caladron II.”

The name immediately rings a bell with Shaun.  The Caladrons are well known among the nobility as being among the strongest of the noble houses.  According to public rumor, even the Emperor himself lended them an ear.  Shaun also knew that the Countess Caladron that ruled further south, in Holstean, had a teenage son.   His mind put things together in an instant, and he immediately asked Lucius what he was doing so far north, with no retainers, guards or servants.  Lucius replies that he is on his way to Mephys, and if Shaun et al would accompany him, he would explain… under his assumed name, of course.

Upon seeing the children, Lucius asked where they came from, and Shaun described the destruction in Ephisia.  Lucius let out a curse before remember little ones were present, and commented that he, “didn’t know how they got that far.”  It turns out that the rumors Elenya heard were true, and truly terrible things were about.  Lucius went on to explain his group’s quest, the battle with the ice monsters, and the fact that there were far more than ice goblins about.  Shaun, Geoffrey, and the children repeatedly interrupted with questions, and the tale took several hours to complete.  

He finally said he was out here, alone and away from his party, because he needed time to think, the weigh things.   He was surprised at the power of the magic in his veins, but he was also scared his magic was tainted like his ancestor’s magic was.  He was afraid for his mother, afraid for his friends, and for himself… and he needed time to sort things out.  His familiar also flew back at this time (his eagle had been trying to find him help when he was attacked), and Lucius explained to Shaun that the eagle was his friend and companion.

Lucius then asks why Shaun and the children are on the road to Mephys.  The children tell their story of hiding, with Renna, the girl, proudly showing a large burn on her arm where “the cold monster grabbed me, but I got away.”  Shaun replies that the children are going for safety, while Shaun was looking for a certain person to “discuss business with.” Lucius pressed, asking what manner of business, to which Shaun replied that a certain “Ilia” had backstabbed him, nearly paralyzed him, and stolen over eight thousand in gold that was rightfully his.  Lucius’ eyebrows rise, and upon hearing Shaun’s description, he confirms that she rode into Mephys that morning, “as I was leaving.”  Greatly intrigued, Shaun now doubly wants to get to Mephys.

The party made camp for the night, with Lucius taking second watch and Shaun taking third.  As Lucius woke up Shaun for his watch of the night, the same feeling of dread came over Shaun, and he once again confessed his hidden fear.  Lucius smiled, and said that he’d stay up on the condition that Shaun took his horse’s bridle on the morrow while Lucius napped in the saddle.  Shaun readily agreed, and the two quickly struck up conversation.

Topics ranged widely, till Shaun began reminiscing about Kulloden, and more specifically, about a certain girl living there.  Shaun used several phrases Lucius did not understand (Common Slang… such as “stacked”), which Shaun then explained to him.  Always eager to learn, Lucius made plans to start incorporating them in his vocabulary around the party.

 Lucius grinned, and commented that he had a particular lady in his heart, but sadly nothing would come of it.  Shaun asked why, and Lucius explained it was mostly due to politics;  his family was powerful, and there was a competition among the Emperor’s grandchildren over who would be his successor.  The youngest princess, Zoe, was intensely interested in a political marriage with the Caladron family to strengthen her claim… and Lucius was the only male heir left in the family.  His mother was pushing the marriage as it gave her son a chance to sit on the Imperial Throne, while such a marriage would bolster Zoe’s support here in the Inerman Valley.

Lucius had seen pictures of Zoe… she was more than beautiful, but he did not like the idea of marrying someone he had yet to meet or even write to.  His heart was set on another, and he knew sadly there was little he could do about it.  Shaun gave him advice, basically saying that he should follow his heart, not his parent’s or political dictates, as “one can never truly be King until one is King of oneself.”  Lucius grinned and nodded, saying that, “such obvious logic is sadly lacking in many nobles.”

About this time both heard a snapping of a twig near the campfire, and began searching.  Lucius reached for sword, but Shaun motioned for him to put it down as he made out a shape… a female, hiding partially behind a tree.  A very quiet voice barely reached them asking who was making a fire in her forest.  

Shaun replied that the firewood had already been there (it had been lying around, he’d gathered it and then shown off his flaming longbow by igniting the blaze with a shot from 250 paces), and that the fire was being well tended.  A slim, well proportioned female, her skin a mottle of light and dark brown, stepped out and began looking at the fire.  She was fussing, commenting that her work of watching the forest was hard now that “ice devils,” were wandering about, “destroying her small creatures,” and “grotesquely mutiliating others.”  It was hard enough to keep humans from cutting down too much of the forest or accidentally burning it all up.

Shaun once again showed her the fire, and that it was well tended, commenting they had no intention of making her job harder.  She was about to ask them other probing questions when she noticed the two children sleeping off to the side.  She saw immediately they had soot on their faces, and put together that they must have come from some of the burnt villages whose soot was harming some of her trees.  It was very apparent that her heart almost broke.

She then promised to keep an eye on them in the woods, “for the little one’s sake,” and try to give them warning if they were about the run into anything.  Out of the corner of his eye, Shaun saw Lucius was not really looking at her, more _staring_. The creature gave a sigh, and turned and walked into a tree, the dryad vanishing into the night.   Shaun sat back down, and explained that that is what “stacked” was.

The next morning, and sleepy Lucius was led by Shaun to within site of the fortified village of Mephys.  When the party was still an hour or so away from the ever closing village, Shaun heard more twigs snap to his right.  He couldn’t see anything, though Lucius said he heard a very unusual owl hooting  (yup, the dryad).  All eyes trained to the right, where the group saw movement, and heard a faint moaning noise.

Shaun then decided to try and old trick, and used _ghost sound_ to try and copy the moaning, placing it twenty feet away and inside the woods.  The movement in the woods immediately stopped, and now Shaun saw two figures, one looking towards where his _ghost sound_ originated, the other staring directly at him.

Shaun shuttled the kids to the rear, pulled out his bow, and let fire at the creature staring at him, missing.  Both of the creatures then lunged out of the woods, and into the light.  As they burst out, Shaun heard Lucius shout, “Ice Ghouls? What in Vermillion Hells?”

The creatures were clad in scale armor, as a warrior would wear when alive.  Their frames were bent, their arms long and ending in bloody claws, their skin purplish blue.  Their mouths were filled with sharp fangs, and dried blood coated around their lips.  The screeched, and launched, one at Lucius, one at Shaun.  The screams of the crying children echoed through the woods.

The creature attacking Lucius bit him, hard in the shoulder, and within a few seconds, Lucius’ muscles when rigid, beyond his control.  His bastard sword fell from his hand, a look of confused terror struck on his face.

Shaun’s assailant slashed him with a claw, and Shaun felt something coursing in his veins, though he was able to resist it.  He struck back with his rapier, hitting the creature in the shoulder and causing little harm.

Lucius’ assailant continued to rip upon his now helpless target, clawing and rending over Lucius’ muffled screams.  Geoffrey valiant charged forward with his dagger, and slashed the creature hitting Shaun.  

Seeing Lucius being mauled, and desperate to do something, Shaun decides to take a risk, and begins his high lilting song of sleep, despite the fact his friends are near him.  Lucius, despite his paralysis, resists the magic, as does his assailant, while Shaun’s attack and Geoffrey both fall into a deep slumber.

Lucius’ assailant rips the young noble again, slashing open his shoulder and his belly.  Shaun hits the creature hard in the upper chest, but this only attracts its ire.  It slashes at Shaun and connects, and this time, a lesser poison successfully courses through his veins (2 Con damage).  Shaun stumbles a bit, and the creature slashes Lucius again, before Shaun launches a vicious attack that rips open the creatures stomach.  It stumbles backward nearly five feet, just enough for Shaun to grab his longbow, and place an arrow inside its howling lips.

As the burning pyre of the first creature reaches its peak, the young Jospre has snuck over to Geoffrey, and has shaken him awake.  Shaun meanwhile attempts to finish off the prone ice ghoul, only to have his blow glance off the creatures armor and the creature begin to awake.  Shaun calmly steps back, draws his bow, and as the creature begins to shake the cobwebs of sleep from its head, his arrow finds it heart and burns it to a crisp.

Shaun is now panicking over Lucius, whose frame is still frozen in paralysis as pieces of rent flesh hang from it.  Geoffrey is immediately over by the children’s side, calming them.  Desperate, Shaun finds his steins of dwarven ale, soaks Elenya’s scarf in then, and trys to feed the boy the liquor, hoping its strong effects might somehow counteract the poison.

Its six minutes after Lucius was hit when the paralysis wears off, and his tired and broken body collapses to the ground.  Lucius groans, and then asks if he can try more of whatever drink it was that Shaun put into his mouth.  Shaun shakes his head, and helps up the bloody boy, who stumbles to his horse.  HE tries to get on, but nearly falls over, promptly Shaun to help heave him onto the animal.  Lucius rests his body on the horse’s neck, gives a right grin, and apologizes that Shaun will, “have to lead my horse by the bridle a little longer.”   Shaun, still worried, tells him not to worry, and the party heads with haste towards the walls of Mephys, as Lucius comments the situation has gotten much worse, and the rest of his party desperately needs to know…

[The next adventure will rejoin the main party, starting with their actions the morning Lucius first left to go evaluate his life…  ]


----------



## Lela

You just gave me a great idea for one of my NPC's background info.  I'm going to take your upper class school thing and, after changing some things liberally, apply it to him.  Explains a whole lot I haden't been able to settle on.

 Thanks!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Next update will be posted tommorrow night or the night after... the condensed, outline version right now is 10 pages long!


----------



## Lela

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Next update will be posted tommorrow night or the night after... the condensed, outline version right now is 10 pages long!



 Holy obstreperous demon monkey!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The next adventure is getting split into three parts...

Part One of Three:

*A Missing Party Member, and Questions Arising*

The party awoke in the morning to discover a note left by Lucius for them, stating basically that he needed some time alone to sort through issues in his mind.  He promises to return to the city by midday… sundown at the latest. The party, in particular Tess and Siabrey, find this disturbing, and Siabrey in particular wants to immediately go find him.  Tess talked down her excitable friend.; knowing a little about those with magical abilities, she reasoned that Lucius’ new friend, the eagle, would fly back should his master run into trouble.  Hidalas just says the boy needs some space.

Tess and Siabrey decide they will try to find some things to do in the meantime to keep busy until Lucius returns and the party can set out to find this reported, “ice demon.”  Siabrey decides to ask the talking cat; considering he knew much of the background, she thought he might know the relation between the demon and the idols they had found… unfortunately, Xanadu didn’t have any idea how such idols would be created.

	Tess meanwhile decides she will use some of her magical abilities to learn more from the idols themselves.  She casts            on the largest idol, hoping it will reveal the location of its creator, and the powers it has.

Within Tess’ head, images immediately appear.  Flying across the skies, over forests, until there is a long, low mountain, unusually snow capped, ridges running along its back.  Her mind then dived through a hole into the mountain, twisting turning, rising falling, before finally emerging in a brightly lit room.  No torches were about, as the walls, slick with ice, reflected an unearthly blue glow.  The view spun around slowly, until she was faced with a creature… tall, gaunt and thin, a spitting image of the idol.  Enormous blue sapphires stood in place of its eyes, and long strands of thin diamonds were in place of its hair.  From within its very being, a brilliant blue light showed, growing brighter and brighter until the image was pure white… and then faded away.

Siabrey asked what happened, and Tess, who had been sitting motionless for several seconds as the sequence occurred, stated that she had an idea of what the mountain the creature was in looked like.  She then announced she was going to find some maps, so try and pinpoint its location.  Siabrey is about to say she is going to go with when Rogar wanders into the room (he had been gone since the party woke up, doubtlessly up to some mischief), puts on some nice jewelry, a little perfume, says he’s off to conclude some business, and then leaves.  Tess and Siabrey merely shake their heads, Tess remarking that Rogar was, “a mystery, wrapped in an enigma.”

As the two walk towards the manor, where Tess expects such maps to exist, they walk by the major street that runs towards the West Gate of the village.  There, the spot Rogar talking rather intently with a young woman with long, blonde hair who would be rather pretty save for the fact she wears and eye patch and has a rather nasty scar running underneath the piece of cloth.  Along her side Siabrey can see she has a battleaxe that looks rather well used.  As they watch, the woman hands Rogar a patch, and Siabrey’s eyes spot the top part of what looks to be a large emerald peeking out of the pouch.  Siabrey decides that Rogar with a woman bear closer examination.  Tess decides to keep on towards the manor, allowing Siabrey to satisfy some of her curiosity.

Siabrey tries to slip among the people going towards the taverns right by the gate entrance, but the clanking of her armor gives her away… but not before she sees something that _really_ catches her attention… namely Rogar and the young woman sharing a rather passionate kiss.  The break it off once Siabrey’s clanks are heard (about sixty feet out), and Rogar merely shakes his head at her over her poor attempt at sneaking around.  The woman scowls at Siabrey as she walks up.

Siabrey has a tendency to stick right to the point, and at this moment she doesn’t disappoint, asking Rogar immediately what he is up to.  He gives her a look of annoyance, and says that he is finishing a business deal for a new horse, among other things.  Siabrey then quizzes him about the emerald, and while the woman with Rogar stiffens visibly, Rogar merely grins and says the money from the emerald will go towards his pocket, as well as the horse.  Siabrey asks how she got the emerald, and Rogar rather mockingly tells her to just leave things be.

She nods, and then asks in a tart tone, “How long will your…’business’ be?”  Rogar muses, looks at the woman, and states he’ll be done by the time Lucius gets back.  The woman looks Siabrey up and down, with a clear look of disdain. Siabrey snorts, and blurts out that she doesn’t think he can conduct business that long.  Thoroughly annoyed, Rogar leans towards her and quietly says that his business will take far longer than she can handle, before taking the young lady in arm, and walking down the street to one of the inns.  A little miffed, Siabrey wanders back to the main avenue.

	Tess, meanwhile, makes her way up towards the manor, and notes just outside the doors an impromptu table has been set up, where Sir Santac and several warriors (from their armor, presumably officers) of the Baron’s troops sit about discussing strategy.  Santac spots her, grins, and tells all the troops to look at one of the 6 heroes that held off two tribes of hobgoblins almost single-handedly.  The officers parted as a ship’s prow slices the sea as Tess moved forward to where Santac was standing.  She asks him where his maps are, and describes the mountain in question she is looking for.  Santac ruffles through the maps on the table before setting on one showing Mephys and the surrounding forest.

“There,” he points, towards a lone peak some 3-4 days ride northwest of Mephys marked “Ice Spine Mountain.”  Santac says that’s the closest peak that fits that description… surrounded by forest, long and low, covered in snow.  Its ridges make its top seem to be the spine of some enormous prone monster, but Santac is confused as to how the demon could have taken residence there; until recently, the mountain had been heavily mined for electrum, until better veins were found further away along the Inerman River.  Tess puts two and two together, and rapidly deduces that the creature likely didn’t have to hollow out its own holes… the cavernous mining shafts left behind were likely more than suitable.  Tess thanks Santac, and heads down to find Siabrey.

When Tess finds Siabrey back at their quarters, she tells her their destination, and Siabrey becomes all the more convinced the group should go out to find Lucius, at the very least so they can get a head start ride towards the mountain.  Neither Rogar nor Hidalas are anywhere in site, and so the two decide to keep themselves busy; Siabrey goes to the western wall to lend a hand in fixing the sections broken down in the recent attack (a move that was much appreciated by many of the commoners, who were amazed to see a petite, 5’3” woman lifting beams and the like), while Tess went about to help with the continued struggle to heal the wounded and care for the sick.  When she wasn’t healing, she walked about along the walls, trying to encourage the downtrodden or hurt with her music.

Nightfall arrives, and both Tess and Siabrey return to find that there is no Lucius in sight.  Rogar has returned, a little happier than normal, and Hidalas has resurfaced again.  Siabrey becomes very anxious, and starts urging the party to ride out immediately to search for Lucius.  Rogar remarks that night has fallen, and the chances of them finding him in the darkness are practically nil.  Very worried, Siabrey presses that if not then, the party should head out to find him in the morning.  IN her opinion, young men of his age shouldn’t, “be allowed to wander about the woods at night.  Its unsafe!”  Tess agrees with Siabrey, though the two are surprisingly interrupted by Hidalas.

The tutor, who they expected would side with them (and/or possibly be neurotic when it came to protecting his charge) says they should not go out.  Siabrey is dumbfounded, and shouts “But he’s your charge!” in frustration and confusion.  Hidalas raises his hand, and says that the boy likely needed more time to think things over.  Siabrey snorts, Tess growls slightly, and Hidalas becomes slightly grumpy that they aren’t listening.

“IF you saw,” he begins, voice deadpan, though his body actions displayed more animation than they had in the previous couple days, “that boy, crying last night, scared, you would understand me!”  The party falls quiet, as Hidalas continued, “Here he was… his magical abilities had burst forth, without his control or knowledge, he’d found out his mother was either evil or in danger, and his ancestors that he admired so much were evil as well.  Most importantly,” Hidalas lectured, “he discovered that the magic in his veins has turned evil before, and he is afraid for himself, for his family, and for all of you, if it should turn such a way in him.  That is why he wanted to be alone!  He needed to measure his life!”

	Siabrey and Tess are quiet for a moment, and then Siabrey presses again for morning.  Hidalas sighs loudly, and sits down before looking off into space at something that wasn’t in the room.  

“There are things going on here that… just aren’t right,” he says quietly.  “Things are happening that…”

“What if he doesn’t come back?!” Siabrey presses harder, hoping he sees her point. Hidalas looks at her rather sadly.

“Perhaps that might be the…  there’s… there’s too many unanswered questions here.  I… I need to talk to the priests in Kulloden.”

“Do you know of a prophecy?” Tess asked, concerned herself.  Hidalas shook his head.

“I know parts of past events, but not enough to know what I need to.  The Churches of Honoria the Healer and Hieroneous the Brave in that city both have information I need… information that might, in the end, save us all.”  He sighed again, before saying, “I likely will not be able to accompany you on your quest to attack the ice demon.”  Both Siabrey and Tess started to protest, till Hidalas held up his hand.  “If I don’t go to Kulloden and my instincts prove true, it could be the end.”

“Who will mend us when battle leaves us wounded?” Siabrey and Tess both asked.  Hidalas smiled, and said he had faith in them, but in either case, he would be speaking with the local healer of Honoria in the morning, and would ask her about some assistance there.  Hidalas proposes that the party wait till midday tomorrow, and that if Lucius still hasn’t arrived, they shall begin a search for him.  The party heads off to sleep.

At sunup the next day, Lucius hasn’t arrived, and the party, especially Siabrey and Tess, seem to be on a bed of nails in terms of nervousness.  Several hours shakily pass by, till Hidalas returns from his talks with the priestess around an hour before noon.  Seeing their nervous states, he proposes that the party wait by the west gate until noon, just in case Lucius arrives in the last hour.  The anxious Tess and Siabrey agree, and Rogar, for once, doesn’t wander off to do his own thing and instead comes with, his own face drawn.

Once they arrive at the west gate, Tess and Siabrey hurriedly take up positions on the ramparts to watch for Lucius’ arrival.  Around forty-five minutes till noon, Tess spots three horses with riders in the distance.  She calls out to Siabrey, who runs over and looks as well.  The fighter’s sharp eyes spot a man dressed in excellent clothes on a white horse holding the bridle of the horse following him.  Siabrey then closes her eyes in disbelief.

The second horse easily was Lucius’ white charger.  Sprawled on the animals back is a prone form, bouncing and shaking as the animal gallops.  Blood streaks run along the animal’s neck onto its shoulders, and its painfully obvious the figure isn’t moving in any way on his own.

	Within seconds, Siabrey is off of the ramparts and on her own bay, thundering through the city gates, her sword raised and poised to strike.  Tess follows, chased by Rogar and Hidalas…


As the riders drew near, our hero from the previous adventure, Shaun Dice, reigns up his horse and stop’s Lucius’.  From even this far, he can spot Siabrey’s distinctive red eyes, which Lucius had described.  Seeing her rapidly approaching, her face curled into a mix of anger and anguish, he reaches over and begins shaking the boy, hoping to rouse him to prevent a misunderstanding that in all likelihood would result in his unfortunate demise.

“Lucius… Lucius… can you hear me?”

The boy had fought alongside him only half-hour before, and until five minutes ago had been bloody, mangled, but alert, even cracking jokes through the visible pain.  Since then, however, he had begun lapsing in and out of consciousness, rarely saying more than one or two words, and unable to even hold up his head.  

“Hm… Shau…” he heard the boy mumble, his eyes opening barely.

“Lucius, c’mon!  Wake up!  C’mon!” Shaun continued to shake him, as the thundering Siabrey drew closer, a snarl on her lips and malice in her eyes.

Siabrey, for her part, only saw the stranger that had been holding Lucius’ bridle apparently grabbing him.  

_If that man has hurt poor Lucius in any way… there is no death that suitable for him,_ her mind roared.  She did not even realize it, but her katana was already high above her head, flashing in the light, and she could sense fear in the man.  She reigned up her horse alongside him, her bay rearing into the air with a loud neigh, and she snarled at the man, “What have you done to Lucius!?”

Shaun, seeing her growing far more furious as she approached, had raised his hands, hoping it would be seen as a friendly gesture.  The woman shoved her horse between Shaun and Lucius, and with one hand began shaking the boy, and with the other, quickly and dangerously put her blade at Shaun’s throat.

“IF you have hurt this boy, it will be your death,” her voice said in a dangerous deadpan, devoid of any emotion, even as the next second she turned and with vigor and fear shook Lucius again, calling his name.  The boy opened his eyes slightly, and in a quiet, almost whisper, asked, “Siabrey?”

“Yes, yes Luke, its me!  Who did this to you?”

“Ice mon…” and then his voice trailed off as he left the conscious world yet again.  Siabrey shook him, hoping to rouse him, as Shaun finally regained his voice.  

“I had nothing to do with injuring your friend!  I saved his life!  Twice!” Shaun said, starting to grow slightly indignant instead of fearful.  Siabrey turned her gaze to him, and was about to say something when Hidalas arrives, and shoves the two of them aside, shouting for them to “Get him into the village, NOW!”

	Tess, meanwhile, had noticed something in the commotion that the others had missed; a third horse, no larger than a small pony, following up the others.  On its back were two children, and its bridle was held by a halfling, who was running as fast as he could.  She trotted up to them, and was greeted by the young boy on the horses’ back asking, “Is this Mephys?”

“Yes, it is my child,” Tess said, trying to put her worries about Lucius away from where they would scare the two children.  The halfling, gasping, stops beside her horse, and raspily says, “you must get the boy inside the walls to some help!  I fear he has been gravely hurt… Mr. Dice fought valiantly, and managed to keep him alive, but nothing could have prevented the boy from not being mauled… Can I please, for the love of Honoria, have a sup of water?”  

Tess handed the halfling her canteen, and he took a long draught, before continuing, “the boy said it was some kind of ghouls… we were lucky Mr. Dice was able to put them to sleep, otherwise I fear all of us, even the children would have been lost.”

Tess’ mind picked up something wrong there.  While she was no regular fighter of ghouls, bards overheard many who were discussing such matters… and she was sure all the experienced ghoul fighters she’d even heard always said that spells such as _sleep/ never, ever worked on them.  

“Whose children are these?” she asked.  The boy’s face looked vaguely familiar, as did the girl’s. 

“Mr. Dice and I found them in Ephisia… the town had been burnt, and they said they’re parents were likely here in Mephys.  Mr. Dice took them under his protection on his way here for… business.”  Tess nodded, and noticing Hidalas charging back towards the city with Lucius’ lifeless form in tow, she led the group towards the city.

Siabrey, meanwhile, continued to hold her sword at Shaun’s throat, confusion, anger, and fear racing through her mind.  Shaun loudly protested, “I helped your friend, and your other friend yelled at us to go into the city… by definition, I could be considered a guest.  It would make me feel a lot better if you removed your blade from my throat.” 

Reluctantly, Siabrey pulled her sword away from his neck, though it remained out.  Shaun made a disparaging remark about how large blades are often overcompensation… a remark he did not intend her to hear.  Hear nonetheless, she did, and she scowled at him, flashed her blade and snarled, “My sword is plenty large, unlike yours!”  She then grabbed his bridle and tugged his horse at a gallop into the village.

	Hidalas, upon clattering through the west gate, was almost immediately off horseback, and he charged into one of the taverns… as it was the closest building, and Lucius needed help immediately.  His sword came out, and Tess and Siabrey heard from within a voice they never knew Hidalas possessed thunder out, “This place has ten seconds to clear!  One… two…. Ten!”

Patrons in various states of slovenliness fell out of the doors in a panicked run, as Hidalas turned completely into a war cleric, barking more orders at people.  Tess and Siabrey were to help carry the boy in.  The barkeep was ordered to clean off one of the longer tables immediately.. the man did it somehow without soiling himself.  Others were sent to find the priests at the local temples of Pelor and Honoria, and still others were forcibly conscripted to shuffle the drunks to the tavern across the way.

Chaos abounds for the next several minutes, as the party gets Lucius inside, and laid out on one of the largest tables.  His upper armor was evidently pulled off, and the creature had bitten his shoulder and side some four times, while Hidalas nervously counted upwards of 13 rakes against his chest and belly.  Tendrils of flesh lang from his torso, and bone shows in some places. The priests of Pelor and Honoria, a robed man and a wizened old woman respectively, arrive in the tavern, and Hidalas pulls the party aside, telling them quietly but forcefully they will have to leave, so the priests can get full concentration.  He then turns, and as the party closes the door, they hear him bark at the priest of Pelor, “did you bring your censor!? This man is of high noble blood!”

Siabrey’s worries now turned themselves again on Shaun, and she immediately asks him in a very hostile tone what he had to do with Lucius getting injured.  A calmer Tess interjects that Siabrey is, “insulting the man who rescued our friend!”  

	Siabrey laughs the nervous laugh of someone that is really angry, and growls that she said much harsher things to him earlier, causing Tess to shake her head and ask if she had really insulted him. As Shaun nodded yes, Siabrey merely said, “I didn’t insult him, I merely gave credit where credit was due!”

“Why aren’t you doing that now?” Tess asked.

“I’m being cautious!” Siabrey rejoined, growing frustrated that her expected ally was not backing her position.

“You’re being obnoxious,” Tess said quietly, but the words carried the full force of a hammer blow.  Shaun said quietly that he agreed with the other bard, and a sullen and corrected Siabrey quietly walked alongside them… for about a minute.  Long enough for Tess, concerned about the children, to announce that the party should try and find their mother.  The party agrees, and not two seconds later, Siabrey launched into Shaun again.

“Why didn’t you do anything to help the boy?” she asked, her voice quieter but still having an air of malice.

“I did!” Shaun stopped and protested, waving his arms in annoyance.  “I gave him some dwarven ale, I thought it might have helped!”  Siabrey’s eyes flashed in anger, and Shaun’s finally completely responded in the same.  “What would you have given him?” Shaun asked, hoping for vindication.

“Not ale,” she growled. 

“Will you stop it!” Tess hissed at them both, and then pointed at the children.  Suitably beaten down, the two glared at each other as the party made its way back towards the manor.  The children were likely hungry, and the manor was the best place in the besieged town for food.  The cooks remembered the party from its hunting trip, and had saved some of the black swan for them in case they returned.  The children downed the food quickly, and their tummies filled, were happy to follow the party to, “where we can find your parents.”

It was about this time that Tess realized where she had seen the boy’s face before… his face looked almost like that of a commoner that had served down the wall from them… perhaps 50 feet off from the group’s position.  The reason his face had been burned into Tess’ mind was the fact he was the first one shot down by the goblin archers, three arrows filling his chest, his body falling, landing on a barrel of pickled herring, breaking it.  

“We aren’t going to find his father,” Tess says quietly to Siabrey.  “He fell two days ago.”  Siabrey nodded her head quietly, before putting up a false look of happiness for the children saying, “lets go see if we can find your mommy!”

The young girl looks quite a bit like one of the adepts that had been near the party along the wall that night, holding back the roiling fogbank sent forward by the ice hordes.  The party begins asking around, and figures out that the adept has taken residence in a small cottage in the southern end of the city.  They begin to move that way.

As the party passes the street that leads to the west gate, Shaun tells Geoffrey aloud to run to the now lone, overcrowded tavern, and ask around to see if anyone had seen a woman with an eye patch, a scar on her face, long blonde hair, who carried a battleaxe.  Geoffrey nodded, adding after what he’d seen, he’d appreciate some wine.  Before Shaun can respond, a quite livid Rogar is in his face.

“Why are you asking questions about Rosalyn?”  Rogar growled angrily.  Shaun looked confused, as Rogar continued, “you gave an exact description of her, boy.”  His hand floated dangerously close to his rapier.  “If you want trouble,” Rogar growls, “then fully expect my sword point to be between you and my Rosalyn, child.”

Though angered, Shaun thinks quickly, responding that he was looking only for someone of that description… he had no clue if the lady’s name was Rosalyn or not.  Rogar seems unsatisfied, though he merely hisses at Shaun, “I’ll be watching your kind,” and stalks off towards the west gate.  Siabrey turns and chastises them both for arguing in front of the children.  Shaun sighs and apologizes just before he spots the top of a large emerald peeking out of one of the pouches that Rogar’s hand carefully guards…

The party continues onwards, arriving at the said cottage shortly thereafter.  The adept in question, a young woman in her mid twenties, is found in a back room.  Her face, formerly streaked with tears, breaks into a relieved cry as she is overjoyed to see her two children.  After hugging them for several minutes, she runs up and hugs Siabrey, who quietly says that the woman shouldn’t thank anyone present except Shaun, who brought the children from the ruins of Ephisia to the city.  She gives Shaun an enormous bearhug, as the boy proudly announces that he, too, wants to fight monsters when he grows up.  

After spending some time with the family, the party then heads back to their own sleeping quarters, as Siabrey has a question she needs answered… and it would be a good use of time instead of worrying over Lucius.  They set up the idol that Xanadu’s intelligence is trapped in, and attempt to see how far away the cat can be from it before Xanadu loses contact with his brains.  The find its about thirty feet, and a very confused Xanadu is somewhat relieved to find that their random movements of him about the room had a logical explanation.  The party, their patience exhausted now, decides to return to outside the tavern and wait for the healing to hopefully be successfully completed.

Its dusk when they arrive outside the tavern, and even as bawdy music and singing drifts from across the street, the party hears more chilling sounds coming from inside.  The chants of prayers echo across the air, punctuated every few seconds by a blood curdling cry, a scream from within the building…_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Long Last Night in Mephys*

	The party naturally begins to panic as Lucius’ screams reach their ears.  In Tess and Siabrey’s mind, the first person to ask is Xanadu (as he is supposedly a wizard, right?).  Tess announces, “I’ll go get the idol, you get the cat!” and the two dash off.

	Tess, while rifling through her stuff, noticing something very odd… the ivory idol is now _wilting_.  Knowing full well that ivory does not melt, she becomes very curious… especially when she sees all the other idols they’d collected off of their foes doing the same.  She rushes back to outside the tavern, where she explains the situation to Siabrey and Shaun, showing them the changing statues.  She wonders aloud if maybe the idol could help Lucius… until Xanadu blurts out that its unlikely an item carried by an evil paladin would help in ridding someone of poison.

	Unfortunately, that bit of information is one of the few concrete things Xanadu can provide.  He, too is perplexed by the “wilting” idols, and can offer no logical or magical explanation… and his only piece of knowledge on what was happening inside the tavern was that it sounded like the boy was in much pain.  Clearly there were things about that he couldn’t wrap his mind around, and the cat was very vexed by it.

	During this business, the shouts and cries from within the tavern died down, and a few minutes later the very tired looking priest of Pelor and healer of Honoria walk out of the building.  The party asks them what’s going on, but its quite evident they are entirely too worn out to even talk.  They were closely followed by a very worn out Hidalas, who stopped in front of the group and sighed as the flurry of questions shot his way.

	“What I can tell you, is sadly very little… much less than I’d like to know,” he began cautiously.  “He’ll be fine by tomorrow, but he needs rest right now.”

	“Why was he screaming like that,” a clearly worried Shaun asked.

	“Well… needless to say he was poisoned,” Hidalas said quietly, “with a venom that is unknown to me.  We did find out the hard way its properties… namely that it was a blood-thinner… hence why he was still bleeding some even a half hour after the battle; it was also… how shall I describe this?” he thought hard over the proper words.  A second or two later, his eyes give away his mental shrug as he says, “sticky… as in it was resistant to efforts to get rid of it, and hampered other efforts to heal him.  It took all of our divine powers combined to pull the venom out of his body… and from his wails at the time, it was doubtless very painful for him.  He called out your names a couple times,” he points to Siabrey and Tess, “as well as his mother’s… if I hadn’t been busy trying to save his life it probably would have broken my heart.”

	“How is he doing now?” Siabrey asked, pushing her way to the front.

	“He’s awake, but he needs to stay immobile for a bit.  He should be fine in the morning, so you can leave on your journey should you wish.  After seeing this, I myself cannot go with,” he looks off in the distance wistfully.  After a few moments, he snaps back to the present, saying, “I have to go to Kulloden and find brother Harrapias at the Church of Hieroneous… there’s too much at stake now.”  

Words of protest were rising on the party’s lips when Hidalas interjected, “I know you are about to ask what if you need healing… well, Lucius found this.”

Hidalas produces a staff, made of white ash wood, with carved runes with silver placed in them along its shaft.  At the top of its five-foot length is a carved statue of a woman, her arms across her chest, and her head bowed.  Tess in particular recognizes this as the symbol of Honoria, the goddess of healing.

“It’s a staff with the blessings of Honoria on it, but I don’t know what spells are within it.  I’m off to try and find out…”

“As well as get some rest, I hope?” Siabrey asks, and Hidalas nods.

“I shall bring the staff by tomorrow morning before I ride out… Lucius should have the ability to control it… its likely command word driven, so he merely needs to touch you with it and say the word to activate its power, likely,” Hidalas’ voice trails off again, and his bleary eyes close for an unusually long blink.

“Do you need someone to watch over the boy, at least to make sure that those fellows across the street don’t barge their way in?” Tess asks, and Hidalas gives a tired nod, before walking off to find rest, and discover the purpose of the staff.  

The party meanwhile walks into the tavern, and finds Lucius laid out, bare from the waist up.  Numerous large, angry welts covering his upper body, where formerly the flesh was laid open.  All was quiet in the room, but the party was nonetheless relieved to see his chest rising and falling with a regular breath.

“Lucius?” Siabrey asks, her own voice very quiet.

“Hi…” his whisper responds as he turns his head to see them.  They see he tries to sit up, but his body defeats him.  Some near tears rise to the surface at this.  Lucius himself seems to be in better spirits, however.

Lucius explains to everyone the events since his leaving… his decision to follow the “path of his bloodline,” using his magic, and his fight with five orcs.  Throughout his retelling, his voice goes in and out, and he frequently has to stop at times because of it.

“I was right near death, when Mr. Dice,” he explains later one,  “…came through in quite a spectacular manner… melted up several of those orcs.”

“Melted?” Siabrey asks rather incredulously.

“He has a longbow that shoots flaming arrows,” Lucius confirmed.  “He then saved my life again as that ghoulish monster tried to slash me to death… if he hadn’t have been there, I likely would have been food for the undead.  On top of it all, he saved two little kids whose parents were here...did you ever find their parents?” he turns to Shaun.  Shaun’s face drops, while Tess explains that one parent was found… the other would never see his children again.

Shaun snaps out a curse before realizing it, and apologizing.  Siabrey, still curious as to what Shaun’s intentions were, asks Lucius.

“Oh, Mr. Dice… he was on his way here to…”

“Settle some business, ma’am,” Shaun says quickly.  He isn’t sure if he wants Tess, and more importantly, the rather hostile Siabrey to know what his true business is.  Lucius, however, blurts out that he is seeking the return of stolen money.  Several “ahs” go around as people put things together with the earlier episode with Rogar.

“So… this ‘Ilia,’ robbed you?” Tess asks.

“Yes… she not only robbed me blind, but hit me over the head, and nearly paralyzed me!” Shaun exclaims.  HE then further describes how she has basically used people in the past, and quickly adds on the spot that he is concerned that their friend might be in danger.  Tess and Siabrey agree (Siabrey rather curtly… she still doesn’t like this fellow), and Shaun mentions he merely wants to regain his valuables, and, “teach her a lesson.”  
Tess proposes that the group look for Ilia tonight, to safeguard Rogar from any trouble.

	As if on cue, Geoffrey wanders into the empty tavern, a bit slovenly.  

	“That man is plastered,” Lucius says quietly, provoking Siabrey to state in a motherly tone, “the possible future Emperor shouldn’t know words like that!”

	“Mr. Dice and I talked quite a bit.. he taught me quite a few words that commoners use to describe things… such as stacked.”

	Siabrey’s face drops, and Tess starts to giggle.  

	“You should not be teaching the boy things like that!  Lucius, if Hidalas heard you saying that…”

	“Oh, Siabrey,” Tess says cheerfully, “you’re just upset that I’m more, ‘stacked’ than you, to use Mr. Dice’s crude phrase.”  A sharp, quick exchange broke between the two after Siabrey claimed it was she that was more stacked.  It ended when the fighter looked at Shaun again… this time with a look of death. The potential killing was interrupted by Geoffrey’s rather… happy voice.

	“I decided,” he begins sluggishly, “that considering I’ve been attacked by the undead for the first time in my life, and nearly saw a boy get slashed to death, I deserved a drink… Mr. Dice I spent your money wisely… I got _three_ wines!” he shouts as he proudly holds up two bottles.  Tess rolls her eyes.

	“That is our source of information on this woman?” Siabrey asks curtly.

	“Yes..” Geoffrey blurts out, “but I remember more when I have something inside my belly… such as this dee-lightful wine.  The boy can even have a bottle, considering the mess he went through!”

	“He speaks the truth,” Shaun says, taking the halflings defense. “He does remember more once he’s had a few under his belt… have you seen the one they call Rogar anywhere, Geoffrey?” 

	“Wait… ah… yes!  He’s in the tavern across the way… rather sullen, he’s taken a table for himself and has scared all the other patrons into not trying to sit next to him.  And as for Ilia,” the halfling now smiled and swayed, “She left town today on a brown pony… riding west towards Kulloden , it would seem!”  Shaun raises an eyebrow, but Tess and Siabrey are more concerned about their friend and comrade.

	Tess sighs, and says, “It sounds like we need to talk to him.  I’ll go, Siabrey, are you coming?”   The fighter nods, and Shaun volunteers to come with, despite some concerns voiced over the incidents earlier in the day.  Tess, in addition, makes Siabrey promise to not be blunt. 

“Are you insinuating that I’m blunt?” Siabrey asks as if affronted.

“No, I’m telling you,” Tess replies rather handily.  Siabrey rolls her eyes and agrees, though Tess plans immediately to get in front of the small fighter to keep her from speaking first and possibly destroying the situation.

	Tess’ plans are foiled, however, once the group reaches the other tavern, which is in the process of being destroyed by the overcrowding of patrons still reveling in the recent victory over the ice hordes.  The group takes a few seconds to find where Rogar is, and Siabrey lunges through the crowd, and pushes Tess aside to slip into the booth seat across from the man.

	“How are you doing?” she asks as Tess huffs with a little indignation at being pushed aside like that.  Rogar lets out a thin chuckle, and remarks that, “It's been a long time since two young ladies like yourselves fought over me.”  He begins toying with a toothpick at the table.

	Before Siabrey can destroy the slight lessening of tensions, Tess cuts in, “We have some reason to be concerned about you and your friend, Rosalyn.”  Rogar immediately seems to stiffen, and the toothpick breaks in his hand.  To add to Tess’ woes, Shaun pushes his way through and begins blurting out items in a rather blunt manner.

	“A woman, named Ilia…” he began, only to have Rogar interrupt.

	“That’s Rosalyn’s middle name…” the rogue says rather quietly. 

	“Ilia robbed me blind in Kulloden only three days ago… and nearly left me paralyzed!  I mean to recover my items… and I’m not saying that your Rosalyn is the woman I’m after, but the  evidence is growing more substantial…”

	Rogar’s gaze stops Shaun’s speech… a mounting fury builds in his eyes till something else replaces it suddenly… sadness floods away the anger, as a raging river strips the land bare.

	“She left today… rather suddenly, without telling me,” Rogar says, his voice very low and quiet.  His eyes well up, and both Tess and Siabrey are more than a little shocked.. their roguish, conniving friend seems to have a tender place in his heart for someone other than himself.  “She had met her in Kulloden four years ago… she’s saved my life so many times since… she had a letter dropped off in Holstean two weeks ago that she’d be in this area around this time… and it was luck that we met again.”  Rogar started to sniffle.

	“So… its serious between you two?” Siabrey said with a great deal of gravity.  Rogar held up his hand, which was formerly bare.  Now, on his fourth ringer was a bright golden ring, with a large diamond cut perfecting sitting on top.  

	Never missing a beat, Shaun launched forward.  “See, she’s betrayed you too!  I don’t want this woman to hurt anyone else, which is why I want to teach her a lesson!  Heck, you’d rather I reached her than the Thieves Guild in Kull…”

	“Don’t presume to lecture me on the Thieves Guild, boy,” Rogar said quietly, his voice steadier now.  “Even if Rosalyn is this woman you are looking for, they do not know what she’s capable of… I have seen her take down four bugbears by herself… something I doubt you or any of the Guild people could ever do.  You’ll never find her in the dark.. she has too much of a lead.  As if she could ever do anything to someone claiming to be innocent as yourself…  As for ‘looking’ for her, I am not going to have any part of it!  Doesn’t someone need to look after the boy over there? I shall do that while you run about with  your useless hunting.”  He then stands up and walks out.

	The three party members sigh, and can merely hope Rogar isn’t too upset, and plans to search for Ilia are scrapped.  Siabrey decides instead that since it is the party’s last night in civilization for a while (if they even return at all from demon hunting), that she is going to have a few drinks.  Tess agrees with this logic, though she decides to pull out her harp and play some nice drinking songs as things go on.

	Not to be outdone by a petite woman (Siabrey is only 5’3”, perhaps 120 pounds), Shaun strides up to the bar, and starts to order his drink. Siabrey gets an evil smile, and challenges Shaun to have dwarven ale with her.  Shaun obliges, and the two down their drinks, with no effect.  And the game is on.

	Shaun then orders _two_ dwarven ales for himself, and not to be stopped by an upstart, Siabrey does the same.  They chug down both drinks, once again with no effect.  Siabrey then orders _another_ two dwarven ales, looking Shaun up and down, knowing he wasn’t foolish enough to match.

He was.  

He was not only foolish enough to match, but he ordered a large stein… three ales in one mug.  Siabrey changes her order to the same, and they down them… only showing slight tipsiness (DM’s Notation: Their fortitude rolls were insanely lucky at this point).  Siabrey then orders a large stein of her own, Shaun follows suit, and quickly their drinking contest collapses into a drunken contest.

The ales, it seems, had a delayed effect, as both grow dizzy and have to hold onto the bar for support.  They glare at each other for a bit, before Shaun begins to grin… and then to laugh, almost insanely.  Siabrey’s clouded mind couldn’t figure out what was so funny… yet she started chuckling too until Shaun blurted it out to her.

“That Lucius is great.. he can pick out really good ones!  You are really stacked!”

Her laughter was instantly replaced with furious anger, and she loudly and slovenly yelled, “stacked!  YOU WANT TO SEE STACKED!”  Despite her inhibitions, her mind realized rather quickly that was not the best thing to say in an overcrowded bar filled with intoxicated men.  Shaun’s mind isn’t working particularly fast now, but its working fast enough for him to say something regrettable.

Lucius, when describing Siabrey to Shaun, had mentioned that she had wings she kept hidden under her cloak.  He didn’t know if she could use them or not, but it seemed, in his inebriated mind, the right thing to use in an insult.

“What are you going to do now?  Fly?” he shouted.

Siabrey’s muddled mind instantly froze.  Images of her mothers’ admonitions flooded into her mind, her drunken state propelling them to the forefront.

_If they find out about you, and how you’re not like them, they attack you and hurt you, child!_ her mother’s voice rang louder and louder in her head.  


Deciding she’s had enough, she draws back and delivers a haymaker swing…

…which merely brushes Shaun’s chin, and sends her sprawling to the floor, much to Shaun’s delight and the delight of those gathered around.  She struggles to stand, and after a few moments, is using the bar to steady herself when she swings again, and connects hard… sending both of them sprawling to the ground.   Tess sees their predicament, and the crowd drawing in, and fortunately covers for them with another rousing ballad of drinking, which attracts the crowd’s attention from the increasingly hostile pair by the bar.

Several more blows were traded, before Siabrey’s fright grew to the point she had enough.  She panicked, and stumbled out of the tavern before Tess could get to the front.  Shaun shouted more drunken taunts, only to fall and be caught by Tess.

Siabrey stumbled outside, panicking.  Obviously the noise from the fight was loud, as Rogar had now stuck his head outside the opposite building’s door.

“Was it you making all of that noise?” he calls, and Siabrey ignores him.  Noticing her quiet drunken gait, Rogar comes out and tries to grab her to take her back to the building where Lucius is being held… at the very least so she can sober up.  Siabrey, however, puts up the fight of her life, swing, trying to bite, all in a desperate effort to get away… to run away from the horror that had happened in the bar behind her.  She had no way of knowing all the patrons, save Tess, had merely assumed it was drunk talk and paid no attention to it.  Finally, she struggles to the point where Rogar merely hefts her over his shoulder, and carries her into the empty tavern.

Tess arrives shortly afterwards, a quite drunk and lively Shaun in tow.  Rogar had placed Siabrey in a seat, but when she saw Shaun she promptly tried to stand and draw her sword… instead she drew air, and waved her hand about as if a katana was there, telling him to back off.  Shaun’s brain didn’t realize how much he’d hurt her, and he merely called for her to calm down.   Rogar takes a more proactive approach, and grabs her and shoves her into her seat.  

Lucius sits up with pain, and asks what’s going on… and Tess replies that, “This is what drunk people look like after the fun of drinking.”  The young man immediately forswears any alcohol after seeing the states of two of his friends.  

Siabrey, meanwhile, twists, turns, and struggles against Rogar’s unfailing grip.  Shaun falls over in mid laugh, out like a light as Siabrey gives one last burst of fury… which Rogar’s sober arms easily contain.  Finally, the fight broken out of her, Siabrey breaks down and starts to cry.  

Tess runs over, and starts to comfort her, asking her why she’s crying, and narrowly avoids being befouled as Siabrey’s drunkenness, fear, and tears cause her to lose her breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Very worried, Lucius manages to struggle to his feet, a shuffle over and give her a tight hug, rocking her back and forth as her tears finally stop, and an unconscious sleep takes over her.

The next morning dawns late but extremely bright for Siabrey and Shaun.  Tess has already run out and found some medicines to fight the massive hangovers she knows the two will be having, and forces the bitter herbs down their throats.  Hidalas also came by, leaving the staff with Lucius, along with directions on its use (it’s a Minor Staff of Healing from the Church of Honoria… the orcs likely killed a priest and stole it because it looked pretty).

Siabrey, however, is still very very worried over the events of the last night, and looks the haggard part for it as well.  Lucius asks her what’s wrong, and she replies that some information was told last night that might endanger her.

”Oh, you mean about your wings?” Lucius asks, and Siabrey does a painful double take.

“How… do you know about them?  When?” she asks in her quiet, headache-ridden voice.

“I’ve known for three days, Siabrey,” he says, urging her to eat some more of the breakfast that Tess found.  “You have to take your armor off when you go to sleep… no, I didn’t see anything underneath any of the underclothes, but it was plainly obvious then that there was something on your back… your cloak moved, and I caught sight of part of one wing.”

“And you’re not scared of me?” she asks even more quietly, fearful of the result.

“No,” Lucius responds in a normal voice, “its rather neat actually.  I think they look nice,” he gives her a hug, which prompts somewhere in her brain something to start to raise some questions… before she realizes he just said this in front of the others.  Her fear returns a little, till Tess says that she knows as well… it was easy to figure out after Siabrey requested special holes in her armor.

“So you don’t think I’m a succubus or anything horrible like that?” she asks, a lot more relieved.

“No… you’re just fine the way you are,” Lucius says.  The questions start coming back into her brain, louder this time…


----------



## Lela

Wha!  I must have missed the first e-mail notification!

 Ah well, it'll give me something to do tomarrow.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Harpies, Confusion, and Nymphs*

The party was still recovering from the events of the previous night when Tess noticed that the idols in the party’s possession had somehow “wilted” further.  The heads of the creatures they depicted now hung low over its chest, its arms were now crossed in front of it.  Tess reasoned that this could mean the creature was weakening in some way, and she urged the party to finish their morning preparations so the group could head out.

Somewhat surprisingly to Siabrey et al, Shaun said he was, indeed coming with.  Lucius stated that he had told Shaun of the groups quest, and had asked him to come with.  Siabrey was more than a little concerned, but didn’t say much.  Tess nodded with approval, asking him if his bow skills were adequate.  Shaun laughed. 

Geoffrey, awake now, balked.  He had been paid 150 gold by Shaun, true, but to find Ilia, not to run after some ice demon.  He states that he is going back to Kulloden, and that should Shaun wish to resume the hunt, he can find him there.  He then stumbles off to find his horse, complaining of a blazing headache.

Siabrey herself has a budding problem in her own head… Lucius.  For a while, she had been growing fond of the young man… then attached to him.  Her worried, sometimes despondent antics when he couldn’t be found were evidence of this.  Despite her growing… _liking_ was the word her in denial mind kept stressing, of him, her moral will spoke there was something not right about allowing such feelings for someone younger than her like that.  She’d further struggled with it once she found out Lucius’ family was negotiating to betroth him to the Emperor’s granddaughter, who was even _older_ than Siabrey by perhaps ten years.

She’d managed to put her feelings aside, trying to convert them into being his watcher, keeping an eye on him, making sure he was safe.  But now, that seemed like it was slowly turning on its head.  He’d been close to her for the past week and a half, but he seemed to be closer now.. singling her out from Tess and the rest of the group.  Part of her was excited by the prospects, while part of her dreaded the thought… She put them aside with the slight murmur of _Its in your head… he saw you were feeling down, and he wanted to cheer you up, that’s all… nothing untoward there…_ and finished her now headache-free preparations to head out with the rest of the party.

Around noon the party cantered out of the west gate of Mephys, leaving behind a village that would remember each of them for a long time to come.  They reined their horses to the northwest, where a very large section of trees through the forest had been obviously knocked down, and vegetation trampled.  Shaun called out the obvious, stating it was the path the ice armies must have taken to reach Mephys.  Siabrey resisted the urge to smack him.

The party rides within sight of the path, through the forest, with Lucius’ hawk flying high above and ahead to keep a lookout.  Lucius has said he couldn’t fully _talk_ to the animal, though he could get some sense of what the animal was thinking and what it was seeing… sort of like seeing a picture through several opaque glasses.

	The party ran into little that first day other than normal woodland creatures, and they made camp away from the trail (if the giant destroyed area could be called that).  Lucius took the first watch, while Siabrey took the second.  When the time came for Siabrey to hand off her watch to Shaun, she was surprised to be woken by him only a few minutes later.

	“Hmm?” she grumbled, rubbing her bleary eyes.

	“Siabrey?” Shaun asked, his voice quiet and a little shaky.  She immediately was able to tell that something wasn’t right.  Instinctively, she reached for her katana.

	“What? What is it?” she was rising to her feet when he touched her shoulder and shook his head.

	“Its not a monster… its just… well…” his voice dropped to a bare whisper, “I have something I want to tell you… its very personal… and I know that I’ve been sort of a fool towards you in the past but…  I need you.  I need you to stay up with me… you see… I’m afraid of the dark.”

	Part of Siabrey wanted to smile in triumph, but she managed to hold it in… barely.

	“You do realize that considering what you did back in town, I could use this against you,” she said deadpan.  Shaun nodded, and she noticed he looked a little more fearful.  She then let the smile break through.

	“Don’t worry, I won’t.  I’ll stay up, so long as you let me sleep a little extra in the morning so I get my eight hours.”

	“Agreed.”

	The two spent the next several hours chatting things up, and by morning’s rise something of a truce had developed… at least for the time being.


	The next morning, the party sets out once again, and can now plainly see White Spine Mountain.  Tess estimates that it is perhaps three days ride away over the trees, and once again the party rides along in the woods beside the path.  Unbeknownst to them, two eyes start watching them, and moving towards them.

	Lucius was the first to get the alarm, a series of feelings cascading down from his familiar… danger, urgency, something big.  He gave the party as clear a warning as he could, and the group split up, half in the woods on one side of the road, half on the other… all planning for to ambush their would be attackers.

	Its Shaun that first hears a distinctively strange noise… _whump… whump… whump_ echoing through the trees.   He and the part look around desperately, but don’t see anything at first, even after Tess figures out the _whump_ is likely the sound of wings flapping… rather large wings. 


 The harpy, her skin a mottled blue with the normal reddish pink of her kind, flapped closer to where she saw the humans, her voice primed and ready.  Some 50 feet off the ground, she planned to stay out of range of their melee weapons, relying on her voice to call them to her.  Finally, just as the party spots the wicked visage of the harpy in the sky, the creature opens its mouth.

Immediately, Siabrey and Shaun find themselves captivated by the creature’s song.  They both know that they _shouldn’t_ be walking towards it, yet their bodies continue moving anyway, as the creature’s song continues to hypnotically draw them to her.

Tess sees her friends blindly walking into danger, and draws her harpbow.  She, Lucius, and Rogar let loose a ragged volley, with only Tess’ arrow striking the creature, piercing one of its leathery wings.  Tess reloads as Siabrey and Shaun draw closer, and desperately aims at the creature’s neck.

As she lets loose, Rogar and Lucius fire again, and this time all three arrows find their target.  Tess’ however, does the most important damage.  While it doesn’t pierce into the creature’s throat as she hoped, it does knock the wind out of the harpy, and her delirious song ceases.  Blood comes gurgling from her mouth from an arrow from Lucius in her lung.

Free of their bindings, Shaun and Siabrey now add their bows to the fire, and within seconds, the creature falls like some fiendish pincushion out of the sky, with Tess’ final arrow between its eyes.  The party pokes and prods the creature for a bit to make sure it was dead, before confiscating from the creature a little idol (wilted), and 4 small sapphires.                               .

Far more alert, the party rides on through mid morning till midday.  By this point is is becoming increasingly apparent that the horses are thirsty.  Lucius spots a large pond/small lake to the party’s left, and slowly the group ventures there, only to find a very odd sight.

By the opposite side of the beautifully clean waters were a badly injured wolf and a deer, drinking side by side from the pool.  Other animals, hunters and prey alike, milled around close to the pool as well.  No one is sure of what to make of this… Tess has the best idea, guessing that it might be a dryad, or a nymph, or some other kind of fey that watches over these waters.

”Regardless,” she says, “we should find the owner of these waters, I believe, and gain their permission before we water our horses.”  The party agrees and dismounts to find the owner, when something unexpected happens.

All around the party, vines suddenly explode out of the ground.  The green tendrils rapidly ensnare Lucius and Rogar, while Tess, Siabrey and Shaun manage to jump free in time.   Before they can have time to react, from behind one of the trees steps a tall, almost statuesque woman with a figure and features that would make most males cry.  Her face, which would normally be heavenly, was twisted in a snarl of anger.

“You,” she snapped, pointing at the party, “you two leggers come tramping through my forest, destroying my animals, ruining my trees,a nd trying to destroy my lake with your ice magic!”  Her green eyes burn with a flame that Tess sees is dangerous, as she points across the lake towards the wolf.

“You even went after poor wolfie!” she half snarled, half sobbed, “I should get rid of you all n…”

“Stop! Wait!” Tess shouts, thinking quickly.  “We are not the creatures you speak of…  we have no ice on us!  We only seek to stop those who would use ice to harm you and your forest!”

The nymph angrily crosses her arms and looks at the upstart human.  Tess continued.

“We merely came here to take care of our animals, our horses!  They need fresh water, and we saw your pond!  We only dismounted to look for you to ask your permission!”

The nymph sighed, looked down for a moment, and then stared Tess in the eye.

“Prove it!”

“Call over your injured wolf… I will heal him,” Tess asks.  The nymph looks across the lake, and though no spoken words are uttered, the wolf trots over, gingerly holding up is front left paw, where a large chunk of meat has been removed by some creature’s bite.  Tess gingerly places her hands on the wolf’s wound, which almost completely covers over and heals.  The nymph sighs, and uncrosses her arms.  (DM’s Note: She got a 27 on her diplomacy check… darn high )

“I suppose then that I misjudged you all,” she says.  “For that, please accept my apologies.”  The vines around Lucius and Rogar quickly vanish, and the two shake their arms, happy to be free

“What creatures come and attack your lake?” Siabrey asks.  The nymph sits on the ground, and begins her tale.

Even only a few weeks later, things were normal here… until a large group of ice creatures tramped by, headed southeast.  They crushed the large path through the forest with their sheer numbers, destroying many trees several hundred years old.  TO make matters worse, seven specific creatures broke off from the group and attacked her and her pond.  She drove them off, but these same severan creatures keep returning, now not even when the ice army marches by.  

She describes two of them as being tall… nearly 9 feet high, seemingly made entirely out of ice crystal.  These are the ones that try to reach her lake and stick their legs into it, turning it into ice.  They are followed by four smaller creatures, which by description resemble the “ghouls” that Lucius and Shaun faced outside of Mephys.  Finally, she says that the two bigger ice creatures have a “pet,” they bring along, that hasn’t done much other than stay in the woods.  She says he’s small, and he’s some kind of lizard, but in the heat of combat she hasn’t been able to tell what kind.  She says that her powers are increasingly not able to hold them back, and she fears for the safety of the pond and the animals that rely on it.

Tess volunteers that the party could stay overnight to help the nymph in case the ice creatures arrive… aside from ready water, there was a small clearing by the lake that could serve as a ready campsite.  The party agrees, and begins watering their horses.

.  Shaun, true to himself, makes a rather lewd comment about the nymph’s physical beauty.  Before she can turn to punish him, Siabrey’s hand connects with the back of his head and a loud _SLAP_ echoes through the forest.  The nymph grins, and comments that human males need to be corrected more often in that manner.  Shaun, cowed, sits down to rub his sore skull.

	The comment, along the nervous idle time before a possible battle, reignites Siabrey and Tess’ dispute over looks (DM’s Note: These are two female players going at it… quite funny to watch ).  The males in the group try to not act like they’re listening, but its readily apparent they are.

	Lucius the noble re-emerges sometime later.  Not having washed in well over a week… nearing two, he decides he smells horrid, and asks everyone to turn around while he cleans himself off in the clean waters.  Everyone save Rogar and the Nymph decide it’s a good idea as well, and fortunately the lake is shaped in a rather large L… allowing both sides some privacy while remaining within earshot.  

	This proves to potentially be a burden, as the guys, particularly Shaun the prankster, overhear the loud exclamation of the “stacked” discussion re-emerging.  Shaun then incites, (through dares, with teens are unfortunately vulnerable to at times) Lucius to attempt to swim underwater most of the distance, and confirm the “winner of the discussion.”

	The girls realize something is wrong once they only spot Shaun in the water, and they see Rogar on the shore rolling around in laughter.  They pile out of the water, and get themselves properly covered before a foiled Lucius comes to the surface.  Tess remarks the boy is naughty while a shocked Siabrey doesn’t know how to react…  

	After the chaos settles, the party settles down by the campsite, and Lucius starts practicing some magical spells, trying to rein in his abilities.  Siabrey continues to struggle with the issues in her mind, as its increasingly obvious that he’s devoting lots of his attention exclusively _to her_.  She finds herself sitting beside him for a couple hours as he explains some of the spells in the book he is learning his control from, though he doesn’t demonstrate them.. he wants to hold his magical power for the night in case of battle.

	“See that log over there?” he points to a rather large dead log.  Siabrey leans in to see, bumping his shoulder, and feelings pop into her head, and she has trouble pushes them aside.  The log in question was perhaps three feet wide and ten feet long.

	“Yeah?”

	“With this one,” he points in the book, “I can shatter the log with a blast of energy… I just need to work on my aiming.”  Siabrey catches herself staring at him for a second, though she manages to look away just before he turns back around to talk to her.  He gives her a rather large grin that makes her uncomfortable.

_This can’t be happening_ her mind kicks her, _ Why are you dwelling on this?_

_That grin was not a normal grin,_ another part of her mind exclaimed, _that grin was… was…_

_I’m delving too deep into this… it was not a normal grin… I’m getting too close… I need to get away… quickly…_and she makes up a rather weak excuse to get away from the area, and avoids him for quite a while.

The party heads to sleep, with the first watch passing quietly.  Late in Siabrey’s second watch, however, her eyes spot movement in the forest.  Even though she can’t see figures yet, she begins rousing the party, so that when two tall and four short figures become visible, the party is ready with a follow of arrows, most with burning cloth attached.

To the party’s chagrin, however, the arrows that do hit seem to do less damage than they should.  One of Siabrey’s slams the creature in the neck, and it hardly flinches.  One from Shaun hits the creature full in the chest… it melts some, then pulls the arrow out.  The creatures then break into the clearing, and the party for the first time, gets a clear look at the pet…

It was small.. perhaps only 3 feet long, but 2 feet wide, and looked much as a miniature dragon.   As the monsters emerged from the forests’ edge, one of the ice trolls snarled a command and the dragon took to the air.

Disturbed, Shaun launches an arrow at the dragon, hitting it full in the stomach, yet it continues to rise till its about 10 feet in the air.  The ghoulish comrades launch themselves at the party, and nearly poison Shaun for his trouble.  The battle begins in earnest.

Lucius decides to unleash the newest spell he has learned… _shatter_, which would have been devastating against he ice trolls.  Unfortunately for the party, Lucius hadn’t practiced the spell enough, and instead of shattering the trolls to bits, the spell shakes a local apple tree until its fruit rains onto the ground.

The nymph calls upon her magical powers, and the same vines that wrapped up Lucius and Rogar now wrap around the trolls, holding them immobile.  The ghouls attempt at slashing and hacking, to little avail.  One charges Siabrey, who holds her katana in the low guard position.  AS the creature closes, she slashes upward, cutting it open from belly to throat, before snapping her body around full circle, cleanly lopping off its head.

Tess, dispatches one creature with a sonic dagger as it tried to rake her, and Lucius strikes another so hard with his bastard sword that it is cut open from head to chest.  By this point, the ice trolls have broken free of their bonds and begin to lurch forward, as their pet finally acts.

The part first feels a chilly feeling run through them as they see the small creatures eyes go aglow.  None of them break and run, and the small creature’s mouth starts to fill with blue, and a blue flash rockets across the battlefield, downing the last ghoul but also badly injuring several party members (DM’s note: Cone of Cold).  

Siabrey then lets the warrior in her take over.  She rushes forward towards the ice trolls, her sword upraised, striking hard at one… managing to fell it in one blow.  Its compatriot, free and now angry, charges her, dealing a painful amount of damage, and nearly knocking her down.  More arrows slice through the air, though the ice trolls seem to shrug off most of the damage.

The small icedrake meanwhile has his eyes glow green, and almost immediately Tess and Lucius fall to the ground, asleep.  The nymph runs to Tess, the closest one, and starts trying to wake her up.  An arrow from Shaun flashes through the air and knocks the icedrake out of the sky, though it rapidly begins to regain its footing.

Siabrey returns the favor onto the ice troll, slicing open its midsection.  As the icedrake struggles to its feet, Tess, now awakened and infuriated, launches a sonic dart at the creature.  Once again, her accuracy is dead on… in the literal sense.  The creatures head contorts grostesquely and it falls, as Tess twirls the wrist the dart originated from and then sticks it in her pocket.

Lucius and the nymph then walk about the party, Lucius using the staff to heal party members, while the nymph healed Lucius.  When everyone found themselves fixed up, the nymph points out that the two dead ice trolls were indeed the ones that had broken off and were bothering her, and asks how she can repay the party.  Tess and Siabrey ask if she knows a safer route to White Spine Mountain, and if she can lead them there.  The nymph says she can’t leave her lake for too long, but she would be more than happy to talk to one of her animals and have it lead them there.

Tired but happy, the party sits back around the campfire, and some humorous banter goes back and forth. Lucius notices that everyone is laughing except Siabrey, and he goes to sit beside her, asking her what’s wrong.  She sighs, and mentions that she’s worried about what is to come.

Lucius’ response is to give her a tight hug, and the swirling emotions in Siabrey’s head rush to the forefront again. 


_I shouldn’t be thinking about this,_ she thinks as she is within his embrace, _He’s so much younger… he’s a high nobleman!_

_But you have noble blood in your veins as well,_ another part of her mind called, 
_and this young man will possibly be marrying someone far older than you… and someone he doesn’t like…_ 

_You’re getting too close… why don’t you break this off?_

_But I can’t break this thing off!  I don’t want to break this off!_

_It feels wrong, but it feels right!_

_I don’t know what to do!_

Siabrey finds herself alternately trying to hug him tighter and releasing her grip. The emotions continue to swirl and rise in her mind, pushing other thoughts aside.  This time, she can’t push them back, and she realizes that she can’t ignore them any longer, she must make a decision… soon…


----------



## Lela

Wow, that was long.  You must have really had an itch.

 Couple questions,

 How'd you run the drinking contest Fort saves?  I ran one earlier today and simply said high Fort wins.  But that came off as much more fun.

 Was the Icedrake out of 3.5 (I haven't read much in there) or did you homebrew him?  He seems like a blast to run (no pun intended).

 You've given me a couple ideas for some random encounters.  A harpy or three might be fun to sew a little confusion, followed up by a couple lizard beasts.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well, somewhere in the Arms and Equipment Guide there's a table for the strength of drinks with the requisite fort saves to not be drunk.

I was too lazy to pull it out.

So I guesstimated that dwarven ale probably had a DC of somewhere around 15, and I increased it by one for every drink they had.  The PCs kept getting insane fort rolls (Most were 19+) for the first couple rounds... so they somehow managed to down 12 ales between them with no effect... the next time they rolled 11 and 7 respectively, and then the drunken mess began.

The Icedrake came out of the creature catalogue found on this site (on of my PCs, whose also my DM in another game, pointed it out to me a couple months ago), and there's a great deal of useful and fun monsters there... the Ice Trolls were listed there as well.  The ghouls are homebrew.

And also, kudos goes out to Siabrey's character for helping me add what would ahve been going throguh her character's head regarding Lucius.

Our next session is tommorrow night, so the story should be posted mid to late next week.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

In this session, we’ll introduce a new character.  One of the players had a sibling who joined us for one session, and created quite a memorable character… one I’ve decided is going to be a recurring NPC at least…

*Grumki the Loud* 6th Level Cleric of Kord:

Grumki doesn’t know much about his background… Grumki really knows little about many things.  But what he knows is basic to this world is that one needs Kord’s strength, and little else.

A massive hulking giant, (6’4”, 275 pounds), Grumki on the surface epitomizes why humans are at times so afraid of half-orcs.  On initial appearances, he can seem gruff… even frightening.  However, his simple soul desires more than all the strength of company, and a chance to show the strength of Kord and its blessings on him.  

*Girding for Battle* – Part One of Three of the Adventure on 1-19-04

As the party ruffled through the bodies of the ice trolls, it was Tess who discovered, haphazardly thrown into the large pouch of one, a most exquisite dagger.

It was slightly longer than normal, silvery colored with an eagle, hawk, or some flying creature’s open mouth at the base of the blade, its wings forming the guards and hilt.  Tess initially thought it was little more than a ceremonial weapon, until a high pitched voice echoed in the air.

”Hi!”

Tess spun around, looking for where the voice came from.

“I’m here!”  The voice echoed from further below.  She looked at the dagger, and blinked hard.

“You’re, where?” she said slowly, her mind not believing the information it was receiving from her ears and eyes.

“Here!” the voice from the dagger announced happily.  “You like more likely to be fun and prank people!  We’ll make good friends!  Those white monstesr weren’t happy, they left me inside a dark place! I thought they’d break me!”

“Who are you?” Tess asked, very puzzled, and more than a little disturbed as she pulled the dagger close to her.

“My name is Fa’rallan!” the weapon announced rather proudly.  

“How… did you end up here.. in a dagger?” Tess pressed, still very disturbed.  The voice seemed too happy, eager, and annoying to be something evil, but her tired mind didn’t trust it quite yet.

Fa’rallan went on to blurt out she used to be a brownie, that was good at pranks involving shocking people.  She pranked the one person one day many years ago, and the angry wizard had destroyed her body and bound her soul inside her dagger.  She’d had many owners over the years, and preferred those that let her, “prank,” others.  

Tess (whose own close range weapon was a rather mundane dagger) realized there might be some potential use for this thing, despite her annoying voice.  She tells Fa’rallan that she’ll have some fun tonight, and then walks back to the rest of the party, who were busy warming next to the campfire before heading off to bed.

“Hey, Shaun,” she called, and his dark haired head rose a little sleepily.  “I found this on the ice demon,” Tess held out Fa’rallan, “it looks like it might be worth something… take a look at it.”

No sooner had Shaun fully grasped the blade when Tess saw the hairs on his arm stand on end, his eyes grow big, and a slight arc of electricity dance between his fingers.  A loud call of “ZAP!” lept from Fa’rallan, followed by loud, immature giggling from the weapon, and Tess.

Siabrey leaned over, and grabbing the weapon with a simple commanding, “Let me see that!”  Her hand dropped the weapon too, as a loud call of “ZAP!” flew out again, followed by more giggling from both the weapon and Tess.  Shaun and Siabrey rubbed their hands, which were unhurt, and glowered at the giggling Tess.

“Someday Tess, I will surprise you with a massive prank.  Someday… you’ll know the true meaning of. ‘you’ve been punked,’” Shaun said quietly, his own face grinning a little.  Tess grinned,  stuck her tongue out at him, and picked up Fa’rallan.  Siabrey wasn’t amused period, gave a grunt of displeasure, and went off to sleep.



Grumki kept whistling the tune he had stuck in his head for the past ten years.  He didn’t fear the fact he was walking around, singing a loud song in the middle of a dark forest in the deepest of the night.  He cared not that his massive frame crashed through twigs, bumped over small trees, and made an enormous racket.  The strength of Kord does not require quiet.

”Kord, thou shinest thy light on me,” he deep bass rumbled, so out of tune that its noise was horrific at times.  Grumki didn’t care… the strength of Kord did not need tuning.

All Grumki needed was a campfire… and some companionship.  He’d been out in these woods, displaying the strength of Kord to many monsters that dared challenge him.  But there had been no _witnesses_, to spread forth the word that Kord was indeed strong.  And while the strength of Kord guaranteed he didn’t _need_ someone to talk to… it made Grumki feel a little better.

Off in the distance, he spotted a bright light… easily discernible as a campfire.  His logic, while small compared to others, was large enough to quickly grasp that the campfire couldn’t be coming from one of the ice creatures… they hated fire.  Confident, and now happy, Grumki’s song increased in strength as he confidently strode towards the fire, his massive warhammer slung over his shoulder.

“Kord, Kord, my arm is bound to thee!” his thundering voice echoed.  Up ahead, he could see the people around the party scurrying about… some were waking up, others had weapons out apparently.  HE decided this would be the best time to introduce himself.

“Heeellllooo!” his greeting shook the trees.

“W..who goes there?” a young man’s voice (more a boy’s voice) answered back.  “Show yourself!”

“Are you friend?” another voice, this one of a woman, called.

“I am but a traveler!  A priest!  A priest of Kord!” Grumki stepped out of the woods, and revealed himself in all his massive size to the party.  

Grumki had to restrain himself from laughing at their reactions.  The boyish on, a tall, thin redhead had a bastard sword drawn, but it was visibly shaking.  The boy was easily 4” shorter than Grumki, and easily 80-90 pounds lighter.

One girl, a blonde that rather strangely had a harp out, was the first to walk up to him.  Maybe she had been playing when he appeared, his mind thought.

”Hello, great one,” she said slowly and cautiously.  Grumki smiled, and remembered his manners.   

“My name is Grumki!” he said with a beaming smile… which meant all his teeth and tusks were fully revealed.  The boy began siddling away, as others stood rather pale, or big eyed.

“My name,” the woman began, her voice stronger now, “is Tesseron.  Many know me as the Harper.”  She gave a formal bow… and Grumki was a little sad.  A handshake did well to show the strength of Kord, as well as greet.

”We too are travelers,” she continued.  She began pointing out people to him, listing off Rogar, Shaun, and the pale boy as Lucius.  “This is Siabrey,” the pointed to a small woman with blond hair… and _red eyes_.

“Madam,” Grumki began, confused and concerned, “do you know your eyes are red?”  The woman’s face furrowed, and then broke into a small grin.

“Um, yes I do.  They’ve always been that way.”

Grumki leaned close to her, looked at her eyes from side to side, and then gave a massive shrug of his shoulders.

“It is well.  The strength of Kord does not require one to have good eyes!”  He broke into a loud rumble of laughter, while Siabrey frowned a bit.  Grumki then strode over to the boy they called Lucius.  He’d seen how frightened he’d been, and he while he loved for the strength of Kord to impress, he also wanted people he could talk to.  He grabbed him by the shoulder, and pulled him in.  The boy winced, but put up a barely brave smile.

“So, they tell me your sword is mighty sharp!  Well, the strength of Kord doesn’t require swords!  Tell me a tale of your use of that sword!”

Lucius, in a shaky voice, described slashing a  giant spider with it, and Grumki laughed, and slapped the boy on the back.  Lucius’ head nearly popped off of his spine, though Grumki didn’t notice the boy’s obvious look of pain.  

Grumki saw the other party members gathered in a corner, and he heard them mentioning “ice demons.”  Grinning, he rose, strode boldly over, and announced that “Striking down ice creatures is an excellent way to show the revelations of the strength of Kord!”

The party members blinked, and looked at Grumki, and then his warhammer.  Nods went around, and Tess took it upon herself to tell Grumki the party’s mission.  Grumki grinned bigger and bigger as they described fighting many monsters, and that they were now hunting a demon.

“Truly, you do not realize it, but the strength of Kord goes with you!  It is clear to me that Kord wishes me to add my strength to yours, so that we may overcome this evil, and show all that the strength of Kord fears no demon!”

The speech of very loud, and Shaun and Lucius were among those that had ringing ears after Grumki finished.  As the others in the camp went to sleep, it became apparent to Grumki that the boy and the one they called Shaun were the ones on watch.

The one called Shaun came over, and whispered something to the boy.  Grumki couldn’t hear it, but then again Grumki didn’t care.  The strength of Kord does not require good hearing.  The one called Shaun then mentioned something about, “this is how its done,” and reached his hand over to Grumki.

“I’m afraid I haven’t had the pleasure of introducing myself in person.  I am Shaun, Shaun Dice,” he said, and Grumki’s grin grew as he saw the man’s hand extended out of him.  He eagerly grabbed it, and shook with enthusiasm.  HE didn’t realize that he almost shook Shaun’s arms out of socket… but then again the strength of Kord does not require carefulness.

“How strong is this cord?” Shaun asked.  Grumki guessed he was trying to be clever, and saw he was still shaking his arm.

Poiting at the man’s still painful arm, Grumki said, “strong!”




Early the next morning, Siabrey watched the nymph walk out of the forest and go pale when she laid eyes on the newest and largest party member.  Thankfully Tess’ quick mind and tongue told her that he was a friend, as the fey’s hands were already rising to call forth vines to bind the large brute.

She looked from the brute off to his left… where Shaun and Lucius were casually sprawled by a log, not quite sitting, not quite laying either.  One she was falling in love with, the other… well, she didn’t _hate_ him… more, just found herself easily annoyed by him.

The party saddled up, and rode out.  Siabrey looked with some concern as Grumki took a position alongside Lucius, until she realized the big creature was merely trying to get to know the boy better.  Grumki was talking quietly (which for the big brute was still very loud… just not defeaning anymore), and asking Lucius all sorts of questions about himself.

Siabrey herself took point for the party, following the small hawk that flew above; the guide promised to them by the nymph.  It was another hour as she rode before she heard the first smack.  

Looking back, she saw Grumki laughing, with Lucius having a strained, pained smile on his face.  Grumki was laughing harder, and slapped Lucius on the back again as she watched.  Her emotions initially bristled at seeing Lucius in pain, before her logical mind stepped in.

_He’s just trying to be friendly… the creature just doesn’t know his own strength._

She tells Shaun to take point for a bit, and rides to the middle of the party, between Lucius and Grumki.  She puts on a smile… a real one, now that she’s fully realized the situation and that Grumki was not trying to hurt Lucius, and starts talking.  Lucius gives her a weak smile and rides a little ahead, his back apparently sore from his bent riding position.

“Your eyes,” Grumki said again, once again peering close to her face, “they’re still red!  Are you sure you are not sick?  I am a healer as well as a messenger for Kord, and I have many treatments that…”

“This is the way they _are_, dear cleric!” she smiled.  “I got them from my father.”

“That is very strange,” she saw Grumki’s mind slowly trying to wrap around the idea, and failing.  “Very strange indeed.”

Over the whispers of the wind, she caught a faint bit of a mutter from Lucius, a mutter that thankfully no one else heard.

“I myself think they’re gorgeous enough.”

Her copper skin went further beet red, and the conflict in her mind sprang up again.  Her smile vanished, and she decided to what she thought was best in this situation…

She ran, and spurred her horse to the front again.




Shaun wasn’t completely sure why Siabrey suddenly galloped past him on horseback.  He turned back to the party, and saw nothing unusual… save Lucius riding funny.  She hadn’t looked happy as she went past, and his mind wondered.

It wondered more when he saw her stopped up ahead.  She galloped up, and asked her what was up there.  She pointed.

Beyond her, a good hundred feet up the road, was coming a loud series of screeches and growls, as five roughly human looking creatures, all chasing a small, yellowish looking rat creature.  Siabrey tells Shaun to watch them, and spins around, riding back to the party.

Her voice came across in a strained, hurried whisper, and the complaint of “the strength of Kord does not need quiet,” echoed only slightly in his ear.   As the rest of the party came up, it was easy to tell that Grumki was pouting a little after a short lecture on stealth.  

“Strength of voice is part of the strength of Kord,” the familiar bass rumbled quietly.

As the party mulled what to do, Shaun noticed Siabrey ride forward, simply and commandingly, and demand of the creatures what they were doing.  Grumki rode up to her side, and Shaun rode up on the other side of Grumki.  One of the smaller “humans” had caught the yellowish rat thing and was hanging it over a pot of boiling liquid.

”We’re hungry, and we’re gonna eat!  You have a problem with that?” the tallest of the five humans, a man with a large white streak in his otherwise black hair, strode forward.

“They’re gonna eat me!” the small, dangling rat cried, something that immediately attracted the attention of Shaun, as well as others.

”Meethinks it is not wise to eat a sentient creature,” Tess said from the back, her voice of reason even toned as normal in a stressful situation.  “If you let the small one go, we’ll share out trail rations with you.”

“The strength of Kord does not require us to eat sentient creatures,” Grumki agreed.  Shaun’s own hand was on his bow… it was out, but not fully drawn.  His hands tensed as the lead man talking to the party grew even more hostile.

“We don’t want any rations… we want fresh meat!  Why don’t you just leave us alone… or we’ll put you in the pot as well!”

Shaun winced… that was _not_ a good threat to give… especially to little fire eyes in front.  She had a mean mean temper when she got angry.  It was then that he noticed that the man was _changing_.  His face had already been protruding, but now it seems like he was gaining a rat face of some kind.

Before Shaun could do anything, his dire thoughts came true… as Siabrey placed an arrow in the man’s shoulder, and an arrow from Tess hit him in the chest.  He fell, and then arose as the largest badger Shaun had ever seen.  It charged, and bit Siabrey.

Shaun himself drew and quickly took aim at the small human holding the creature above the point.  His shot hit the changing human in the stomach, and it somehow missed dropping the small creature intot he pot as it reeled, then charged forward… it and its four companions the largest squirrels he’d ever seen.

A desperate fight started, as Siabrey’s blade flashed and found one of the charging squirrels.  Shaun was forced to take a momentary pause as her blade flashed through the air, and the leaping squirrel landed on the ground in four parts… almost neat quarters.  Lucius found the badger, and with a snarl his sword slashed the creature out of its misery  

Shaun couldn’t quite hear the song that Tess began to sing, but he did see the squirrel it targeted, the one he’d shot already, begin to shaking, its eyes pop out of its head, and then it exploded, covering the area in nasty bits (_Crescendo_).

Directly to his front, a squirrel leapt at him, and bit his ankle.  It didn’t hurt to much, but his momentary non-action let Grumki bring his warhammer down on the creature’s back.  A loud series of snaps were heard, yet somehow, the creature continued to claw forward, able to use only one paw.  Shaun drew his rapier, and with a slashing pirouet for fit for a fencing salon than a battlefield, finished off the poor creature in style.




Tess had been slightly amazed by what her music had done to the squirrel… it was a little unexpected, however, it was not unwelcome.  A brief search of the bodies revealed some gold and a few gems, but little more.   

Tess busied herself with talking to this sentient rat… though as it ran up towards her, she saw it was more a mix between a rat and a rabbit.  Its fur stood on end, and little sparks of electricity ran between them.  It grabbed her leg, panting, and hung on tight, repeating again and again, “I’m scared, I’m scared.”

“Its ok,” her soothing voice reached down towards the creature, and she knelt to talk to it on its own level.  “Its alright… they won’t hurt you anymore.  What is your name? Where are you from?”  Its fur had stopped bristling, and she began to soothingly pet its back, calming the creature down.

“I have no name.  I was made in the mountain, but they cast me out.”

Tess tried hard to keep the look of surprise from exploding all over her face, and mildly succeeded from keeping it out of your voice.

“The mountain?  The one near here, with snow on its back?”  The creature nodded.

“Who made you?”

“The evil one… they said I was a mistake, that I was supposed to be evil… so they kicked me out, and I’m alone!”  The creature clung to her a little bit, and she petted it more.

“What do you mean, you were a mistake?” Tess asked probing for answers, while hurriedly adding, “you’re so cute, you couldn’t be a mistake.”

“I was made by the master himself, but his magic is going bad.  Its affecting the forest… those creatures that were going to eat me were part of his bad magic.”

Tess’ mind froze.  Previously she had thought that Ananias was merely losing power… now it appeared he was losing his mind and/or control of his magical powers.  A new sense of urgency filled her, and she told the creature that they were looking for Ananias to kill him, as he’d destroyed much.

“You’re nice to me.  I lead you to the back way!  The front way.. there’s many scary things… its not safe!”  The creature hopped up and down, and Tess, happy to see it happier and also to have something leading them to the mountain that had no love for Ananias, agreed.

The creature grew scared as Tess tried to put him on her horse, and kept crying to be put on the ground.  Tess relented, and he happily bounced ahead of the party’s horses, leading them onward.

As the party neared the mountain, the woods became thinner and thinner, and in plain sight came the more awe inspiring thing any of them had ever seen.  Coming out of the mountain, in a long, thick line, was more than a horde, more than a troop.

It was an army.

Hobgoblins, Orcs, Giant Spiders, Stag Beetles, kobolds and goblins… all streaming out of a large cave near the base of the mountain.

Siabrey quietly pointed out that the group, especially the orcs and hobgoblins, had more than just warriors… there were women, and children, all with items backed on their backs.  She whispered to Tess it looked more like a migration than an army.  All of them were headed out not at a march, or a walk, but a slow trot, a steady jog…

It was with alarm at that point that Tess saw where the massive juggernaught was heading… not southeast, towards Mephys… but due south.

Holstean was the first town in that direction.

Tess quietly pulled Siabrey and Shaun aside and informed them of this, and the three agreed that it would likely be best to _not_ tell Lucius… it would make the boy even more scared than he already was.  As it was late in the day, the party walked a few hundred yards back into the woods to make camp, before venturing into Ice Spine Mountain on the morrow…




Grumki had seen the night before major fights before, and it was a given that people were nervous.  IT was natural in humans, halfings, even half-orcs like himself.  And Grumki knew the best way to resolve these fears was through friendly contests.  Thus it came as no surprise to him when Tess invited him to a knife throwing contest.

The two picked a tree near the campsite, and marked the center of its side as the target.  Tess threw first, and landed several inches to the right of the target.  As Grumki is about to throw, Tess reaches into her belt, and hands him a rather ornate dagger.  Grumki figures that this is quite an honor, and grabs the weapon, only to feel a pulse and shock go through his arm.

“ZAP!” a small voice shouted with glee, as Tess and most of the rest of the party collapsed in laughter.  Grumki didn’t quite get the joke, shrugged, and pulled out his own dagger.  The resulting throw landed almost opposite of Tess’.

Grumki then watched with some surprise as the red eyed woman came forward, with her own dagger.  He’d seen her fight the creatures, and saw her skill with her large blade.  It came as little surprise that her dagger throw hit the target dead on, and she grinned a sashayed off.

A little miffed, Grumki decided it was time to reveal the strength of Kord, and walked over to the tree with his warhammer.  With two mighty swings, the tree shook, the daggers fell out of their nestings, and a rain of apples covered the area.  Satisfied, Grumki then announced, “the strength of Kord does not require accuracy!”

Everyone had a laugh at the quip, and Grumki soon found himself involved in another test of strength.

Shaun, in an attempt to prove his own skills, casually picked up some apples and tossed one in the air.  He then tried to draw his bow and shoot it before it hit the ground.  Instead, his arrow clattered through the trees, scaring birds and squirrels, as the apple landed anticlimactically on the ground.

Siabrey, not to be outdone by her… foe (Grumki had figured out they didn’t like each other too much, but were willing to work together), tosses her own into the air, draws, and shoots the arrow not only into the fruit, but shoots the fruit into a nearby tree.

Grumki could not let this finesse challenge to Kord’s strength be left unmet.  He picked up his own apple, and tossed it up.  Unfortunately, he ironically tossed it too low, and it fell before he could swing his warhammer around.  Instead of stopping, however, Grumki merely continued his horizontal swing, transferring it into a vertical blow, and crushed the apple into mush on the ground.

“The strength of Kord does not need a longbow!” he bellowed, and grinned at the other two.




While these antics occurred, a rather serious Tess decides to check out the morphing idols in their backpack.  They had been changing for a while now, and she hoped to be able to figure out what it _meant_.

When she pulled the idol out, its wings were now gone… their ivory had instead morphed into the figure, making it taller… more shapely.  Its head was still bowed, but it was becoming more and more apparent it was no longer a man.  Its hair had changed as well…  there were no more diamonds.

Instead, the idols long strands of precious stones now were rubies, which stretched down the “back” of the idol almost to where its feet would be.  This created huge alarm bells in Tess’ head.  She called Siabrey over.

“I… I think the idol might be turning into the Countess,” Tess said very quietly, her voice wracked with concern.  Siabrey’s face fell.

“Do we know if she is intentionally taking on this power… or is she being duped into it?” Siabrey asked.  Tess wished she knew the answer, but shrugged sadly.

“I wish I knew… this definitely needs to be kept away from the boy, for now at least.”  She looked over, and watched quietly as Lucius chucked several apples at Shaun, undoubtedly working out a lot of nervousness about the morrow.


”Yes… I think it would almost break him if this were true,” Siabrey nodded sadly.




Siabrey’s own heart was heavy as she walked back to where her bedroll lay, as the antics of Lucius and Shaun died away.  She gave a halfway glance to Lucius, who beamed at her.

_He’s trying hard to hide it… I know he’s scared_, part of her said.  Her mind them caught something in the grin that was not right, and she didn’t have any time to dodge before an apple piece hit her shoulder.

She flashed a grin, and flung it back at him… and he merely caught it.  The game of “catch,” (more a series of fastball throws and lucky catches) went on for a bit, before Siabrey decided to one up him for good.  AS she reared back to throw the apple at her again, her katana flashed through the air, slicing the piece in two.  She managed to catch both pieces, and handed one to the hungry little animal they’d rescued earlier.  Looking back at Lucius, she saw him smile at her, and comment, “good swing.”

Her mind then jumped, as she saw the same smile that only a few days earlier disturbed her.  This time, however, the nagging voices of nay seemed to fall behind, and she returned her own smile… a broad, full one.  Before she realized it, she felt her face flush slightly.  Her mind goes blank as to a reply, as thoughts race through her head…

_You don’t know if either of you will live through the morrow,_ one voice in her head called, _You’re fighting a _ demon_ Siabrey!  It could kill him, and take him away from you forever!_

_But… but…_ the naysayers in her conscience cried, _He’s s so much younger than you!    And he’s gifted with arms!  The boy will live… the decision shouldn’t be made now, in haste!_

She paced for a bit, noticing Lucius occasionally glancing up at her as he ate one of the yet unspoiled apples.  Finally, her mind came to a snap decision, and she walked to the edge of the forest on one side of the camp.  She beckoned him to follow.  He trotted over rather quietly, and was unnoticed by the rest of the group.

The conflict in her head raged even more, now that she was face to face with him, and she stumbled for words.

“Um…” she begins a little awkwardly, “How is your back?”  Lucius smiles, and replies it’s a little sore, but thankfully Grumki is learning quickly he can’t slap Lucius on the back that hard.  The two share a slight nervous laugh before she continues.

”What do you think about tomorrow?” she says quietly.  He sighs, and looks her directly in the eyes.

“In all honesty… I’m scared… scared out of my mind.  I’ve never seen a demon before… let alone fought one…”   She sees him tighten up, as he reveals something he’d been trying to hide all day.

“I’m scared too,” she blurts out, and she can see the relief crossing his face.  “We’re all scared.”  Before her mind can shout anything to the contrary, she reaches out, and clasps him in the biggest bearhug her frame can muster, a hug he firmly returned.  For a few moments, there’s nothing but silence between the two, as her mind raced, trying to think of something appropriate to say.  Normally she didn’t have problem with picking words… but now, it just seemed right to keep the words to a minimum.

”Tommorrow, you be careful,” she says, tightening her grip as much as she can.  _I don’t know what I’d do if something happened to you… I want you to realize that/_.

He rested his head on top of hers, and quietly said, “You too.  I don’t know what I would do if something happened to you.”

Siabrey blinked… hard… and then hugged him even more tightly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Excellent write-up Mr. DM!  (I play Tess in this game)

Just as an amusing side, Valarian based the "rat-thing" off of Pikachu, though we refused to call it that.  We started calling it The Cheat (from www.homestarrunner.com ), which was a good a name as any.

It was my sister who played Grumki, and she really got into it.  She was talking about as loud as Grumki was supposed to, and I was afraid she was going to wake up the whole building...  It was a damn funny time.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Into the Icy Darkness* – part 2 of 3

Tess awoke early in the morning to the incessant nudgings of the small yellow creature they’d rescued the day before… she’d taken to calling him, “The Cheat” after a small creature she’d seen in a play back home.  He’d taken to the name well, and was proving quite lovable in his thankfulness for their intervention.

”Rise… rise golden one!” he called, nudging her again.

“Rmph,” Tess mumbled, as the rising light of a yet unborn dawn began to course through the trees.  “Its early,” she mumbled, rubbing her eyes.

“Yes… but early start means I get you to the mountain sooner!  So you don’t have to sleep in the mountain with nasties!”

Tess nodded sleepily, and nodded to Lucius and Shaun, who had taken last watch, to start waking the others.  Grumki grumbled loudly about being woken, grumbling that the “strength of Kord _does_ require sleep!”  With some coaxing the party was to its feet, and The Cheat happily led them forward, even as the distant rumble of hordes of creatures leaving the mountain from the main entrance continued.

As the sun barely climbed into the sky, the party dodged rocks and boulders, making their way up the side of the mountain till they neared a small black spot in its side… the entrance of what appeared to be either a small cave or abandoned mine shaft.  The party stopped in confusion however when they spotted two roughly humanoid figures besides the hole, one on each side.

Shaun immediately ducked behind a rock, as did Rogar and Tess.  Siabrey’s clanking did not help her hiding cause, while Grumki did not even try to hide, rumbling, “the strength of Kord does not require hiding!”

The two creatures spotted the party, and began scampering down the hill.  The party quickly noticed that while they had many human features, there were large, insect-like mandibles on either side of their mouth, and two rather strange knobs arose from the sides of their heads.

Tess watched Shaun used his ventriloquism ability to make his voice sound behind the creatures.  The creature to the left turned and began looking up the hill in confusion, while the right one glared down at the party.  The party launched arrows at the distracted creature (both were araneas), hitting it hard.

The creature spun around at being hit, and launched a sticky web at the party, catching Grumki and Lucius, holding them in place.  The second creature then charged down the hill at Grumki, biting his stuck form hard, attempting to pump poison into his body.  Grumki’s body twisted in pain, but managed to avoid being poisoned.

As Lucius and Grumki struggled to get free, Tess opened her mouth, and the notes of her harp cascaded through the air.   Her first note was a carefully placed  song strike, its notes aimed at the wounded aranea up the hill.  As belted off a high C in her soprano, the creature began to shake violently, the arrows in its body writhing through its flesh, cutting it to pieces.

She then spun towards the aranea directly in front of Grumki, as the creature reared back to try and bite him again.  Her voice slunk for a split second back to low F, and then rose thunderously, her voice slowly crawling up the scale as the volume of her crescendo blasted through the air.  The aranea shuddered, broke off his attack, and stumbled uphill.  He only managed to get a few feet before his head, vibrating violently, exploded as her voice reached high C again.   While the results were rather gruesome, she gave a little grin as the other party members stared at her in awe.

“Its all in the voice,” she said with a smile.




Searches of the aranea’s bodies for items or clues proved useless, and Siabrey saw Shaun growl a little in frustration.  She cut open their bellies, to see if there was anything there… a move she’d repeated with all the monsters the group had killed.  The response this time was the same as before… groans of distaste, and people staring away.  Nothing.

”The Cheat,” as Tess was calling the little creature told them he was afraid of going inside unless it was absolutely necessary… but he would be more than willing to stand outside, and should something threaten to come in, warn them.  Tess thanked the small creature, and Siabrey followed suit, commenting that he was very brave for helping them.

As the party gingerly stepped inside the cave, Siabrey took point, and her red eyes couldn’t see anything until Tess lit a sunrod and stuck its unlit end into her backpack.  The light was there just long enough for Siabrey to get a momentary glimpse of a hail of icicles as they peppered her, hurting her upper arm and an exposed part of her leg (5 points damage).  Lucius quickly came over with his staff and healed her.

Pushing onward, it was both she and Shaun that noticed a section of the ice covered floor that was discolored.  It was small enough the party was able to walk around it, and continue onward.  Little did Siabrey or any of the others know they had just avoided a cold trap, which would have dropped the temperature in the tunnel from the already cold 30 degrees to around –20 degrees.

The party pressed further, Grumki now accompanying Siabrey in the lead.  The two rounded a corner and narrowly avoided a massive blast of cold from a trap at the end of the short hall.  Siabrey voiced major concerns about taking point for a bit, yet the group pressed onward… till they noticed up ahead was a slope of some kind.

”Can you see anything?” she nervously asked as Rogar and Shaun crawled ahead to take a look.

“It’s a set of stairs… they’re mostly stone, very little ice or snow on them… should be fine,” Shaun called back.  Siabrey and the rest of the party came up, and no sooner had she placed her foot on the first step of the 40 foot tall stairs, than a loud roaring echoed through the cavern.

Before their eyes, spigots burst from the sides of the walls, and water flooded onto the cold stairs… and within seconds, the stairs were coated with nearly 5 inches of ice.  Siabrey slipped, landed on her back, and went sliding down the stairs quickly.  She attempted to pull out her dagger to try and slow her descent, but by the time the weapon was drawn, her legs hit the flat bottom of the stairway with a _thud_.  Two more _thuds_ echoed from beside her, as Tess and the normally sure-footed Rogar landed beside her.

“Allo?” she heard Lucius’ worried voice call from above, and she quickly responded with an, “Ouch!”  She twisted herself around, and saw him, Shaun, and Grumki scuttling down the stairs… half walking, half tiptoeing.  IF her legs didn’t hurt as much, she probably would have burst out laughing.  Once again, Lucius went to work with his staff, fixing up the injured.

Sufficiently mended, the party continues onward, as Siabrey hears Tess remarked they must have come, “at least half a mile,” into the mountain.  So far the group had seen nothing, and Siabrey was starting to get annoyed.

“Where is _anything_ in here?” she hissed quietly.  Her wish for something to happen came true, as Shaun suddenly hissed for silence.  The noise of growling and scurrying rose from slightly ahead of the party, echoing along the icy walls, and Siabrey began to make out a faint shape… a large, low shape.  With teeth.

The shape quickly materialized into the shape of a giant lizard, perhaps 10-15 feet long, with blue, leathery skin and enormous, sharp teeth.  Siabrey had never seen anything like this before, and she was shocked as an arrow from her bow went into the creature, _and then came back out_, as if the creature hadn’t been harmed.   Shaun’s arrow, with its flame, seemed to have an effect, however.

More arrows clattered up the hall, none hitting the monster.  Seeing her bow was ineffective, Siabrey flashed her katana out, a feeling of warmth coming from it to her hands.  With a yell, she launched herself at the creature, weapon high in the air.  Her ears barely caught the noise of Grumki’s voice rumbling, “The strength of Kord has a target!” and the heavy footfall’s of the half-orc close behind her.

As they charge, the creature lashes out at Grumki visciously, biting him hard, and slashing him with 3 of its four sets of claws.  While the creature is distracted, Siabrey’s blade sings through the air in a lightning thrust from a down guard position, cutting into the creature’s neck, and up into its innards.  Its left side seems to slump, as it dawns on Siabrey she must have partially paralyzed it (critical hit).

Grumki was not about to take a mauling sitting down, or standing up, and let out with a load roar of anger as he brought his warhammer onto the creature’s head.  An enormous series of sickening _snaps, cracks_ and _pops_ reverberated through the air as the frost salamander’s head was crushed in, the blow so vicious that its body flew several feet to the side of the passageway.

Siabrey, heavily panting, gave Grumki a grin, and the half orc, bleeding as Lucius ran up to him, grinned back.

“You see how the strength of Kord does not require accuracy?” the creature beamed as his wounds were healed.





Shaun wondered what the heck he had gotten himself into an hour or so later, as the loud roaring nosie the group had been hearing for the past 15 minutes continued to grow as they ventured further and further into the cave.  The party had gone through numerous twists and turns again… but there had been no traps, and no enemies… yet.

As Siabrey and Grumki push ahead, they reach another turn in the path, and Shaun hears Siabrey’s annoyed voice hiss, “I’m tired of going around corners blind,” as she readied her katana again.  Shaun and Tess both shoved up towards the front, but Tess reached there first, handing Siabrey her mirror.  The fighter leaned the mirror into the next hall, and drew it back very quickly, a pale (for her copper tone) rigid look on her face.  Her katana came out again… enough signal to Shaun to ready his bow.

A scuscerating noise came echoing down the other corridor, and within seconds, to large, winged creatures, seemingly made entirely of ice, burst from around the corner.  Shaun let loose immediately, as the noise of Tess’ song echoed through the air.  Siabrey slashed at one of the creature’s legs, and a gentle rain of ice tinkled as bits of the monster fell away under her blow.  Shaun’s arrow, meanwhile, burned a large gouge into the creature’s shoulder, and its noises grew louder in anger or pain.

The two creatures seemed to each have swords made of ice, and one of them slashed into Siabrey’s left shoulder with a vengeance after he katana nearly removed its leg.  Siabrey visibly winced in pain, and staggered back slightly.

Shaun was taking aim at the creature when he was pushed hard from the side, and a man he didn’t recognize stormed by.  Shaun had never seen Lucius’ face so dark and angry, and before Shaun could correct his aim, Lucius’ bastard sword struck the creature so hard in the side that its ice body shattered into a thousand pieces.

Shaun started to correct his aim to shoot at the other, just as Tess let out a sonic dart which shattered the other creature’s arms, and Grumki’s warhammer found more targets for Kord, sending the pieces of that ice demon skittering all through the hall.

Siabrey then suddenly winced in pain again, and let out a visible gasp.  Lucius was immediately at her side, as she hissed between her breath, “The ice!  Get the ice out of there!”  

Shaun went over to try and help, only to see Lucius’ hands nervously fumble about.  With a firm, but gentle arm, Grumki pulled Lucius aside, and with his big, bumbling fingers, pulled each ice shard out of her wound, and prevented them from burrowing further into her body (the monsters were ice demons, as seen in _Dragon_ magazine).  A clearly very worried Lucius spent some time healing her, as the rest of the party slinked around the corner, to see the hall ahead was empty.

Save for a blue light coming from another hall or room at the end.

“I know you are here, little ones,” a loud, firm voice echoed in Shaun’s head.  By the confusion in the others, he guessed they had heard the same.

“You who would steal my power, and give it to that treacherous wench to the south!” the voice’s edge became sharp and bitter.  “You have your change now, to join me, and share in the rebirth of my power… or die.”  The light from the end of the hall grew far brighter, its bluish hue illuminating that the far end of the hall sloped upwards from about 30 feet high where the party stood to nearly 150 feet high at the far end.

 Shaun was utterly frightened, but mustered up as much bravado as he could.  “Your descendant, or were you too ill-equipped to have such?” he barked, and saw the faces of Tess and Siabrey wince at his insult.  Lucius’ face is dead pale, and Shaun sees a worried Siabrey get close to him.

A roar came from the room at the end, into their view came an image from their nightmares.

A glowing blue figure, seeming around 10 feet tall, with 20 foot wide wings, flew into the hall.  His body was that of a moderately muscled man in his prime, colored blue with ice.  His face, however, was frighteningly devoid of a mouth or a nose… instead only two enormous, blue sapphires stood in place of eyes, and long, thin strands of diamonds stood in place of his hair.  The figure flashed some arcane signals over himself as he flew out… and the party responded.

Shaun drew his bow, and despite the fact that his target was 100 feet away, despite the fact that it was dark, despite the fact that he was shaking to his very core at seeing this… _thing_, his conscious mind only saw one thing:  The small depressing between the two humps in the creatures chest where the sternum would be on a human.   The end of his arrow burned bright, as the world slowed to a crawl, and he let loose.

The arrow flew straight and true, along the way being joined by Siabrey’s first shot as well, and the two arrows slammed into the creature Ananias side by side, causing the massive demon to reel from the blow.  Arrows from Lucius, Grumki’s crossbow, and even Rogar’s crossbow slashed into the creature as well. (DM’s note:  Um… yeah… double criticals from Shaun and Siabrey.  The party did extremely good… dealing 78 points damage in their first round with only normal weapons…)

Ananias roared, and it became all too apparent that Ananias had cast _haste_ upon himself.  He first extends an icy, bony finger towards the first person to anger him… Siabrey.  A blinding ray of light slashes towards her, and within a second, she is encased in 5 inches of solid ice… able to breath, but nothing else until she broke her bonds. (Freeze Ray, described in _Dragon_ magazine)

Next, Ananias opened his hands, and the frigid air around them quickly condensed into 6 large icicles, perhaps one inch thick and six inches long, than then lash out towards the party: two towards Siabrey, two towards Grumki, and the rest towards Shaun.  Shaun is hit in the shoulder by one, and finds himself reeling. Grumki is hit by two, and the ice around Siabrey parts so that the icy missiles impale her as well.  (DM’s Note: A little spell-like ability I  made especially for this bad boy)

Finally, Ananias turns his right hand into a fist, and from below the first to a position nearly 9 feet above it, the air begins to congeal…




Tess rocked in her boots at the sight of the monstrosity in front of her, and what it had done in the space of a few seconds: immobilize the party’s best fighter, impale half the party with ice missiles, and now it was calling forth something unholy in its hand.

To make matters more annoying for Tess, the creature was far beyond the range of any of her musical magic… and thus she relied on her harp to reply, sending another arrow towards the giant creature, even as Grumki paced angrily, the creature out of range of his warhammer.

Ananias then opened his mouth, and a frigid cold blast thundered up the hallway, and Tess was forced to close her eyes as icicles tried to form on her eyelashes, and she felt her hair start to freeze.  She managed to hold her ground, despite her body’s screaming pain at the bone-numbing cold.  IN his left hand, she saw more icy missiles form, and then fly outward, several striking her, a few striking Shaun, and others striking Lucius.  And then her heart stopped.

The writhing form of chilled air in his right hand finally formed… into the largest sword she had ever seen… larger than even the legendary fullblade.  It was transparent, and a sickly icy blue… a pure icy blade of death.

She watched with some worry as Grumki decided to be useful and run over to the struggling Siabrey, in an effort to help free her.  Lucius dashed over to do the same, as she looked with fury at Rogar slipping off towards a little rise in the ice along the wall.  She watched him intently for a split second, as he lowered himself down, and pointed his crossbow outwards… towards Ananias, but curiously not _at_ him.

She drew her harpbow again, and let loose another arrow, which again found its target.

Ananias then did the unthinkable, in her mind.

The massive creature, which looked to only be able to fly ponderously through the air, slashed forward at lightning speed, till it was only a mere ten feet from the party.  Grumki rushed ahead of Tess and began trying to swing at the demon, only to be no avail (he was flying too high up).  Tess gave a dark grin, and her high C soprano echoed through the hall as a crescendo came leaping towards Ananias.   Comapred to her earlier results, these were disappointing.

The demon’s left wing shuddered a bit, but most of what happened was him turning exclusively to her, and filling her with 5 of the icy darts, almost knocking her to the ground.  Others once again sliced through the magical ice holding Siabrey, cutting deep into her, the ice encasing her now growing red with blood.  The massive sword then hung, for a moment like a terrible storm, before flashing down, barely missing Lucius as he hurriedly worked to free Siabrey.

To her left, Tess heard Shaun’s low voice singing a soft song of healing on himself, as he pulled several of the icy darts from his body.  She heard Lucius’ shouts and cries to the trapped Siabrey, as well as the cracks as he continued to swing at the ice around her in vain.  Rogar was still silently waiting on his perch, while Grumki continued to swing in vain.  Tess’s ears then heard the roar of another frost salamander, and her tired and strained eyes spotted one coming out of the same room that Ananias emerged from.  Her body ached from the icy missiles embedded in it, and from the frigid cold that still shook its core.

_This is it,_ her mind thought blandly, quietly, _I am going to die_.

Her morose thoughts did not stop her from preparing another song… but her voice was interrupted by another one.

“I’ve got you!” she heard Rogar’s voice say softly, and she was momentarily pulled into seeing him load his crossbow, aim it at the oncoming frost salamander, and pulling the trigger.  The shot ran amazingly true, and the salamander collapsed in the throes of death with only one bolt in him.  Before her mind could wonder too loud about this welcome, yet disturbing development, another voice echoed through the hall.

“Get away from him!” she heard Lucius’ voice call loudly, and she glanced over to see that his face was bound in fury, his veins enormous, nearly exploding from his neck and his forehead…and that he was _floating_ upwards in the air… maybe 20 feet off the ground.  She started to back away, until Ananias moved for her.

Evidently, her song had hurt him more than he liked, as he shuttled back to nearly 100 feet away, far outside of her range.  Her eyes were locked on Lucius though, as a small, little glow grew in his hands into a glowing bead, white as snow.  He flashed his hands, and the bead flew out towards the demon.  Time stood still, as the bead hit the creatures forehead, and with a very audible _tink_ bounced to its shoulder, then rolled up along its wing.  

They _felt_, rather than heard, the resulting explosion.

Ananias momentarily disappeared as a 20 foot wide ball of fire gave the entire hall a bathing in blood red light, and everyone in the party hurriedly dodged falling icicles from the ceiling.  Through the roiling smoke caused by the blast, Tess could see Ananias crash to the ground, minus his entire right wing.   His left wing still flapped crazily, and the mighty demon amazingly arose partially, enough that he opened his mouth yet again.

Another frigid blast shredded through the body of Tess and all others present, and was followed momentarily by 4 of the ice arrows assaulting Lucius so viciously that he fell from his perch, landing awkwardly and barely conscious.  Tess shook as another crash went through the air… this time it was Grumki’s hammer breaking the ice around Siabrey.  The fighter’s cry of fury rose in Tess’ ears, as arrows flew at the monster.

Tess’ body was barely standing; what parts of her were cut open by the ice assaults of the creature were frostbitten and had icicles hanging from them from its breath attacks.  

_If this is my end, I shall have an end worth remembering in song!_ her mind snarled, and with effort, she coaxed her tired, worn frame into a trot, and then a run, at the partially prone monster.

”Fa’rallan,” her tired voice said, barely audible, “you shall have another chance at making a good prank today, should I live!”  Her blade flashed in the air… and while Fa’rallan was an annoying creature at times, she understood the gravity that her new master might die… and the dagger remained silent.

A roar echoed behind Tess, and she realized that the heavy footfalls behind her was Grumki, running at full tilt towards the prone demon as well.  The distance rapidly fell, and when they were a mere 20 feet away Ananias raised a battered hand, sending two more of the ice daggers into Grumki, who fell to the ground, conscious, but bleeding and in deep pain.

Tess charged onward, her mind focused, and unthinking.  No war cry rose to her lips, no memorable last phrase, just a simple, focused goal held her concern:  Kill the Demon.  Her voice carried high, not in song, but in a scream… as she plunged Fa’rallan into the neck of the massive abomination.   

A loud, joyful shout of “ZAP!” echoed through the halls, mingling with her scream and the new dying gurgle of a demon, before all fell silent as Ananias moved for the last time;  a nervous twitch as Tess twisted the knife deep into his throat.




Siabrey shivered as she knelt next to the slightly moving form of Lucius.  Her heart had tumbled with him as he fell, and now all the naysaying in her mind had long been destroyed.  He was very slow to rise, his form a shattered visage.

Ice missiles had shredded his upper left arm and shoulder, down across his bicep, and into his belly.  Icicles hung from his eyebrows and hair, and were drapped about his arms as if they were other pieces of clothing.  His eyes were momentarily unfocused, until they made contact with hers.  A quiet rush of relief flashed through them, wide and deep, as the same reaction coursed through her veins.

_I almost lost you!_ her mind screamed as she hugged him, her own wounds quite vicious and bloody.  Above the pain of moving or looking around, all her mind continued to scream was, _I almost lost you!  Lucius, I almost lost you!_

The rest of the party was not in much better shape.  Shaun was filled with icy darts, and his clothing was encased in a light covering of ice from the monster’s breath; Grumki was only now just beginning to rise from his brush with death at the mosnter’s last blast;  Tess’ clothes, even from this distance, could be seen to be covered with a mixture of blood and ice; while Rogar, unharmed by the ice shard assaults, had horribly discolored skin from frostbite, his face gaining an icy beard.  (DM’s Note:  Tess was down to 6 HP out of approx. 40, Lucius was down to 4 out of 47, and Grumki was down to 7 out of 52.  The rest of the party had at least lost 50% of their HP).

Her hug with him was cut short, as he gently pushed her away, and with a grunt, picked up his staff.  His voice said the command words quietly, and soon she felt warmth returning to her body, and the wounds in her side, chest, and belly begin to close up.  

”Heal yourself,” she instructed quietly, but Lucius ignored her, moving on to help Tess, and then Grumki.  It was then that Siabrey caught that his normally fire red hair was actually rather yellow and white in places, and that his skin was the deep red, as if infused with massive amounts of blood. She was about to chastise him again as he moved to Shaun when Tess caught her attention.

”Lucius… I think… used something… evil… in the battle… its called bloodleech,” Tess said quietly.  “I don’t think it was intentional… but he looked like he released it when he released the fireball… when he was in a rage.  It literally sucks life out of the opponent… he weakened Ananias for us… but the fact that he _did_ this scares me…”

Siabrey nodded, concern deepening in her.  

_He went into that rage over you… over the monster hurting you.  You owe him your life… and much more…_




Shaun, Grumki, and Rogar meanwhile had piled ahead to the room Ananias had emerged from, to see if they could find the diamond they sought for so long.  What they found was a treasure chest.

Gold, platinum, and copper coins were piled high in the room, along with numerous gems and artifacts beyond belief.  A rich tapesty was found, depicted a battle.  A portait of a woman, (not the Countess) was found as well.  In addition, a javelin with runes, a quiver with 20 white arrows, and a black dagger were found.  Rogar quickly pocketed the black dagger, as the rest of the party slowly came in.

The diamond in question was found rather quickly, and looked just as described… an enormous half sphere, the size of two men’s fists put together, and when Siabrey attempted to see if it was magic, she almost had to turn away the brilliance was so strong.  Other massive gems were found in the room as well, though unfortunately these all burned the party’s hands.  Grumki, the only cleric present, pronounced them evil, and set to work using Kord’s strength to crush them to a pulp.

After the party had looted the place as much as they could, and destroyed what items were evil that they couldn’t take with to be exorcised, they set out.  Debate raged along the way out of the caverns of where to go…  





AS the party exited the mountain, Tess and Siabrey both noticed… with some alarm, that the army of horrids that had been streaming from the mountainside had vanished… leaving an enormous path through the forest, easily some 100 yards wide.

Curious, Tess then pulled out the changing idol, and her face fell pale.  She then showed Siabrey the idol, which looked even more like his mother from her guesses.  The head of the idol was still down, so no clear look was visible of the face, thought he long hair and feminine figure was rapidly narrowing down the possibilities of who it might be.

”We need to tell Lucius… we can’t hold back any longer,” Tess said quietly.  “He needs to know the apparent danger his mother is in.”  Siabrey nodded, but her mind, filled with emotions already, was unsure of where to even begin.

“Um… Lucius?” she said quietly, with a little relief as she saw him finishing healing himself last, “I.. we… need to talk to you.”  He nodded slowly, his eyes showing that he knew something was wrong.

”Lucius… the army we saw earlier today… they were.. they were…” Siabrey’s voice trailed off, she had no idea how to finish the sentence.  Fortunately, Tess understood how, and did it for her.

”They were headed towards Holstean, Lucius.”

Siabrey clasped him close to her, and felt his shoulders go lax.  He began to sink towards the ground, and she followed him down, holding him tight as they went.  

”I don’t know if your mother is calling them to banish them away, if she is calling them to create an army, or if they are marching to war… I wish I knew Lucius,” Tess said quietly and full of the most gentle tones she could muster.  Lucius began to shake, though he stood strong, and no tear fell from his sorrowed eye, and Tess reached out and pulled him close.

”I’m sorry,” she said quietly.  She then let go, and looked at Siabrey.  Her head gave a small jerk towards Lucius, a request Siabrey had no intentions of not obeying.  

_I’ll be by your side!  Don’t worry Lucius… I’ll never leave you behind!_

She grabbed Lucius, and held him close, rocking him back and forth as his world slowly began to crumble.





 Tess and Siabrey initially favored riding hard towards Holstean.  Shaun and Lucius, however, remembered that Hidalas was in Kulloden, at the Church of Hieroneous, and proposed going there to ask him what he had found.  The party agreed, on condition that they ride ceaselessly.

A full day of constant riding in, Lucius had to be strapped to his saddle, and it wasn’t until nearly a full day later than the tired status of the horses forced the party to make camp.  Tess insisted that camp be brief.. no more than six hours.  Lucius asked if he and Rogar could take last watch, so he could get some sleep… and unofficially so Grumki could spend the night up with Shaun.

It was Siabrey who, deep into third and last watch, awoke to the noise of a horse’s whinny and the thunder of hooves.  Her unfocused eyes looked around, and spotted Lucius, prone face down.  On the back of his neck was a strange, sticky white substance that was starting to cake.   She quickly scraped most of it off with her knife, and noticed with alarm that while he was breathing, Lucius did not move at all.

_Poisoned_ her mind screamed, as her own echoed through the forest, waking up the others.

Shaun’s voice immediately exploded with “Ilia!” as he recognized the deed.  There was general confusion for a few moments

It wasn’t for a few minutes till party members realized that Rogar’s horse was missing… as was Rogar himself…

As was the diamond they had fought so hard to recover…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

* The Darkness within a Soul  * part 3 f 3

_”My dear former compatriots,
I am deeply saddened that, unfortunately, our business relationship has come to an end.  We worked quite well together; it’s just that my current job supercedes any business relations or friendships.

I was charged with killing you if the boy wouldn’t come, and taking the diamond by force, but I decided I just couldn’t do the former… job or none.  If you know what’s good for you, you will ride north… far north, and never turn around.

If the boy knows what’s good for him, he’ll return to his mother in Holstean, where he belongs, to learn by her side.

Oh… and the boy isn’t dead… he’ll be up and fine in about six or eight hours.  I couldn’t have him interrupting a heist, now could I?”_

Tess crumpled up the letter with a fury, and almost hefted it with all her might.  They’d found it laying on the empty bag where the diamond had been kept in Lucius’ possession, and now her fury was focused on one person.  Her first instinct was to ride hard after him, and run him down… but then she looked at Lucius’ crumpled form, now laying on Siabrey’s lap…

_Oh God no!_ Siabrey’s very soul kept crying out, as the party strapped Lucius’ unconscious form to the back of his horse. _My Lucius… they hurt my poor Lucius!  Oh God no!  Please, no!_ It was her that grabbed the bridle of his white charger as the group thundered as fast as possible towards Kulloden… and it wasn’t until they had nearly reached the city that thoughts of anger and vengeance began to slowly push away the sea of fear and depression.

Shaun was full of anger as well… at Ilia (aka Rosalyn) as much as at Rogar.  The poison, in his mind, had been clearly supplied by her, likely at Mephys… and now that _wretch_ had enough vileness in him to use it against a mere boy!  The only other emotion that weighed in over that of anger was fear… fear that Lucius might not last the night.

The party rode hard and fast, pushing their horses to the limit.  Dawn was breaking as their mounts, bone tired, thundered through the gates of Kulloden, towards the Temple Mount, and the temple of Hieroneous of Valor.





Grumki volunteered to watch the party’s horses as they went into the temple… he had a feeling the priests might misunderstand if a half-orc strode in, and the Churches of Kord and Hieroneous were not on the best of terms.

Siabrey took all the strength in her small frame, and somehow through desperation and fear, hefted Lucius’ limp form onto her back and dragged him into the main temple foyer.  A mix of emotions washed over her as she entered the temple of her own church…

_Hieroneous the Protector will watch over him,_ a cool voice in her mind tried to soothe her tattered emotions.  _He has watched over you many a night._

_But, I don’t know… I’ve almost lost him twice!  I may yet lose him!_

As soon as they saw the prone body of a man being dragged into the temple, acolytes immediately surrounded the group, asking if they could help.  Siabrey set Lucius down gently, as a grim faced Tess told the priests that the boy was poisoned, and needs help.  She also asked them if she could speak to either Brother Hidalas of the Church of Tarantor, or Brother Harrapias of this church.  At the mention of Hidalas’ name, the acolytes paled, and one ran off quickly, asking the group to “stay put!”

As another checked Lucius over, Tess caught the hurried and frightened tone in the first priest’s voice as he left.  

“What happened to Hidalas?  Is he alright?” she pressed, and the priest looking over Lucius looked up at her, his eyes frightened.  

He started to speak, before freezing momentarily, then saying, “Brother Harrapias will talk to you about that.  He knows what happened, I don’t.”  The priest then looked into Lucius’ unresponsive eyes, before pronouncing, “Its jubashi root poisoning… this young man needs time… nothing else… I’d give it another 3 or 4 hours before he’s conscious.”

“Give us the broad details then!” Siabrey snapped, her own voice quaking slightly... her emotions were in turmoil… a brief respite of relief that Lucius would be fine, fear and concern for Hidalas, rage at Rogar… the swirl grew increasingly violent.  “If you don’t know, tell us who does!”  Tess walked over and put an arm around her to comfort her, as footfalls began to echo in the massive temple foyer.

Coming from the left was a man dressed not in priest’s robes, but a paladin’s armor, shining and resplendent in the gilt and malachite halls of the temple.  His face was stern, cold, and bore only a concerned look as he approached.

”Brother Harrapias!” the priest beside Lucius called, and pointed at the group, “these are the friends of Brother Hidalas!”  The paladin nodded, dismissing the other priest, and in a voice, stentorian and without emotion:

“Follow me.  The priests will take care of your friend Lucius.”






The man named Harrapias takes the party to one of the innermost chambers of the temple, far beyond prying eyes, before turning to them, and giving a loud sigh.

”Brother Hidalas was attacked last night… poisoned.”  He raised a hand before words could be blurted out by anyone, and finished his thought, “he’ll be alright… he is going to need two or three days to recover, however.  Do you have the diamond?”

Siabrey’s face went dark, as did Tess’.  Shaun was the one to respond with a, “no.”  Tess then managed to put aside her anger enough to relate the story of how Rogar had betrayed them, and ridden south with the diamond.  Harrapias’ eyes grew wide at the mention of the man’s name.

“What?  Do you know Rogar?”  Harrapias nodded.

“You rode with Rogar Mithras… I don’t believe it,” he gave a smile that those who have sunk into deep depressions or disbelief exude.

“What about him, other than he’s a rat, cheating bastard!” Siabrey managed to spit out, before she remembered she was in a temple of her God, and promptly apologized for her colorful language.  Harrapias waved off her apology.

“I would have used such terms myself, child…  Rogar was probably one of the deadliest assassins this section of the Empire has ever known… not to mention he’s the countess’ bastard brother…”

“What?” came a collective exclamation.  Harrapias nodded, sighed, and sat down.

“The Countess’ father, Count Illayion, was a rather... promiscuous man.  A dalliance with a servant girl brought our dear friend Rogar into this world… and while he wasn’t eligible to be of royal blood, he was kept around the palace, and fell in with the… darker retainers a noble requires.  He and the countess remain close still, as far as we know,” Harrapias finished.

“_That_ explains a lot,” Tess said with exasperation.  The reasons why he betrayed them, and also why he was able to carry the stone that could only be carried by one of the bloodline were now apparent.

”Why… why was Hidalas here?” Siabrey asked, her voice more level now, though her eyes still had a very dangerous glint.

“Your friend was here,” Harrapias began, standing up, “looking for this.”  He set down a massive, ancient book in front of them that easily numbered in the hundreds of pages.  “It is the official Church of Tarantor’s history of Ananias’ Rebellion…”

“Well, there’s where the missing pages of Lucius’ history book are,” Tess mumbled.

“Only 12 copies of this book were made, as it details not only what Ananias did, but how the staff and magic was used and controlled by him…how to properly assemble it with the Great Diamond and the Great Fire stone, which is thankfully safe in the Imperial treasury at Iskeldrun…. Overall the book held information they didn’t want emulators to get their hands on.”  The group nodded.

“When the staff was found and sent to Holstean, a copy was requested by the Church there… and we sent one.  It was stolen a few days later.”

The group needed no obvious logic to lead them to who likely did it, as Tess pulled out the idol.  Its form, head now raised, perfectly matched the countess, down to the large, green emeralds for eyes and long, fire ruby hair.

“Then its definite… she’s using the staff… not a retainer or someone controlling her?” Shaun asked.

“From the few loyal Tarantor priests that came up here to report, that is what we’ve been able to piece together.  She is following the evil of her bloodline…”

“The evil of her bloodline?” Tess asked.  The memory of what Lucius did against Ananias was still fresh in her mind.  “How is such evil manifested?”

“The Caladron family line has been blessed with a unique connection to the planes of magic in their physical beings… unfortunately, this connection has led them to fall astray into the darker paths of magic in the past… it was his zealous pursuit of power that led Ananias to revolt, and is now leading the Countess to do the same.”

“Lucius, when we fought the demon Ananias, used an evil spell… bloodleech,” Tess continued, “...could he be turning evil?”  She dreaded the possible answers, and Harrapias sighed.

“I don’t know… for now, no.”  Tess and Shaun gave a collective sigh of relief; Siabrey gave an even bigger one.  

“It seems being around you has prevented him from dabbling in the darker sides of his power too much… there’s literally too much good around him… good that he cares for.   At this point, forget about the diamond, you three have a far more importantly job, at least for the next few days:  keep Lucius away from Holstean… if he spends too much time around his mother now, chances are he _will_ fall down the same path as her…Just watch over him.  He’s obviously not going to take any of this news well, and he’ll need companionship, people he can trust since apparently his family has abandoned him.”  Once again, the party nodded.

“What of the hordes marching from White Spine Mountain towards Holstean?” Shaun asked, and Harrapias’ face went puzzled.

“Hordes from Ice Spine?  We haven’t heard of this from any of our paladins…” his voice trailed off rather ominously.

“Is there something wrong?” Tess asked, and winced, as she knew the question sounded stupid.  Nonetheless, she wanted more information.

“Its just that… the Countess already is marshalling an army… orcs and hobgoblins, armed to the teeth and given the powers of ice… “  And for the first time, the party heard a paladin of Hieroneous curse.  He went red at their blanching faces, and apologized.

“Hieroneous surely would understand knowing what I do now.   We thought her forces were only slowly growing... if what you say is true... that the old ice demon’s forces are joining her... then… dear Hieroneous protect my blade!”

Harrapias then stood, and with a commanding gesture, began calling over acolytes, and barking orders to them in a language that none in the party could understand.  Tess guessed the language was High Santoric, the language of priesthood in the Empire, but she couldn’t understand the gist of things even.  After he was done, Harrapias sat down.

“Well.  I’ve dispatched some riders.  One will ride to the Imperial governor, requesting he move to Kulloden immediately with all available forces.  Another was sent out to issue a recall to all of our paladins currently on assignment, while another has gone to the Churches of Pelor and Tarantor, with whom we have been working with Brother Hidalas on this issue, asking them to recall their paladins as well. We’ll need you to remain in Kulloden until the Governor arrives at least… as his mother is in revolt, your friend is currently the legitimate ruling Count of Holstean.”

Siabrey blinked at that, and both Tess and Shaun were taken aback a little as well.

“Our paladins that can will ride south, and search for Rogar, and any associated with his work… do you know of any others?”

Shaun immediately blurts out what happened with Ilia, and Harrapias nods, writing her name down on an order that is quickly dispatched out as well.

“You haven’t answered one question,” Tess said as Harrapias finished writing the orders.  “What exactly happened to Hidalas?”

“Well,” the paladin began, “he was attacked, on the steps to the Temple of Pelor last night by a woman with long blonde hair… possibly,”

“Ilia?” Siabrey said, raising an eyebrow, and Shaun nodded in agreement.

“Yes,” Harrapias said.  “Now that we have a name associated with her, perhaps it will help our search.”  

Shaun comes very close to blurting out that the Thieves Guild of Kulloden is also hunting her down, but he remembered at the last moment that the Church of Hieroneous does not look kindly on thieves… or those who associate with them.



“Because of what happened to Brother Hidalas, this shows me that the enemy is watching the temples to see who is staying.  I would advise you to find a good, trusted inn, and lay low there for a bit… at least till the governor comes.  Give your friend Lucius a chance to rest…”






“This looks silly,” Siabrey said quietly to herself, pointing to the helmet the Church of Hieroneous had given her to cover her eyes.  IT didn’t fit with her armor, and someone wearing a helmet everywhere was bound to get noticed.

”I agree,” Tess said quietly, as the group passed through an open-air market.  The party stopped, and within a few minutes had a few wide brimmed hats and long, drab cloaks to cover themselves with as they continued to the Drunken Pony.

Shaun had evidently been in Kulloden before, and he commented that he had a great working relationship with the barkeep, as well as the barmaids there, who would help him in any way possible should he request it.  The rest of the party (none of whom had ever been in Kulloden before) was relieved someone knew where they were going, and had agreed.

They planned that Grumki (as he was hard to hide) would stay elsewhere, though when they initially went into the bar, he would be a distraction so the well-known Shaun (and Siabrey with her distinctive eyes, and Lucius with his well known hair) could quickly get a room and get upstairs.

The plan starts off well, as Grumki strides in (much to the fear and amazement of the other patrons), and begins drinking the bar out of house and home.  The distracted barkeep quickly deals with the group, getting them upstairs to their two rooms quickly.  The only hitch come when Shaun notices a certain pretty barmaid come out of the kitchen, see him, stop dead in her tracks, and turn around.

He’s ready as the group starts to settle in, and as soon as he sees a small part of Elenya’s head peek around the corner, he grabs her and pulls her into the room, closing the door.  

”It really _is_ you!” she squeals, grabbing him and giving him a long kiss… before breaking it off and slapping him in the face.

“You didn’t write! I was so worried! Why didn’t you…”

Shaun hurriedly began apologizing, giving in the vaguest detail an idea of what the group had done… he tells her not to tell anyone that he’s here, otherwise, “I could die.”

This statement scares Elenya a great deal, and Shaun is forced to spend a good deal of time comforting her. Once she’s talking again, she asks if he wants breakfast… and she comments that she’ll talk to her uncle to get a special room to serve it in.   The dalliance causes Siabrey and Tess to roll their eyes as Elenya sashays out of the room, a smile on her face.  Shaun then announces that he’s going to the Thieves Guild, to see if they have any more information on Ilia/Rosalyn.

At this point, as if on cue, Lucius starts to stir.  Siabrey is immediately by his side as he slowly comes to, at the very least so he’ll be greeted by a friendly face in this strange place.

”Hm… hi Siabrey,” his voice said weakly, and a small smile etched his lips.  Siabrey almost started crying at that point, knowing what they had to tell the boy.  She grabbed him and hugged him close.

“Lucius… your mother… she’s revolting against the Empire,” Siabrey said quietly, trying to keep her own voice soothing, “She’s raising an army… you are now the Count of Holstean.”  Her mind didn’t like it, but she’d said what she had to simply, directly, and… she hoped, with enough humanity to ease the crashing of a world on the young man.

He looks at her in disbelief at first… and then breaks into honest, true tears, burying his head in her shoulders.

_Poor kid,_ Tess thought as Siabrey held him close and rubbed his back.  _His world just collapsed all around him…  he needs a little alcohol or something to calm his nerves._ She then said she was going to try and find something nice for him to drink to calm him some… Lucius didn’t respond, while Siabrey flat said that she wasn’t leaving his side, period.

Tess heads downstairs, to find Grumki surrounded by empty steins of ale.  The half-orc hadn’t been touched by the alcohol, and he grunted a greeting of, “The strength of Kord requires stronger drink!”  Tess gave a nervous laugh, and Grumki asked quietly how Lucius was.  Tess replied that he was pretty broken up, and that Siabrey was with him.

“Good.  Red Eyes will keep him in better spirits.”

Tess smiles at that, and asks the barkeep for the strongest, yet sweetest liquor the establishment has.  He offers dwarven ale as the strongest, but Tess declines, asking for more smoothness.  The barkeep produces a bottle he bought off of some elves several months earlier, saying its very strong stuff, though it goes down easier than wine.  Tess buys the bottle, and is about to head upstairs when Grumki stops her, and points to a loud man that just arrived in the corner of the bar.

”He’s a messenger,” Grumki points to his livery, “and while you talked, he spoke that Princess Zoe accepted offers to be betrothed to Lucius.  She is coming down with a dowry from the Imperial treasury of items taken from his family many years ago…”
Tess’ mind immediately flashed to the comment about the Great Fire Stone.  

“Has he blathered anything about what’s in the dowry?”

“No,” Grumki said sadly, “some already asked, he said he couldn’t say… he’s not drunk enough yet.”

Tess uttered an oath, and dashed upstairs… she’d hold this bit from him for a while… he was already broken up badly.  Lucius didn’t need to know his mother had basically agreed to marry him off (especially since it was now obvious he and Siabrey had some very deep feelings for each other), or that part of the dowry might be the one stone his mother needed to finish her creation…

The words of the old man in Mephys plunged into her mind… “Once the rose contacts the snow at night, blood spills across the land…”





Siabrey was busy holding Lucius together when Tess dashed back into the room.

“Lucius… here’s some wine, I bought for you… please, drink some of it… to steady your nerves.”  Lucius took a mug, filled it, and downed the entire thing in one gulp.  He was about to reach for more when Siabrey pushed the bottle away from him.

”No… no… not all at once.  We don’t want you to get drunk,” she said quietly, running her hands through his hair.  He sniffled, and gave a very small smile.

“I never said I would get drunk,” his voice said quietly, “I wouldn’t want to act like you in Mephys.”

Normally such a barb would have provoked a reply in kind or an elbow from Siabrey, but this one sparked a genuine, big smile… his soul hadn’t completely collapsed into desolation and ruin.

Tess then said she had to run back to the Hieroneous temple, and quickly darted out, leaving the two of them alone.  There was silence for a few minutes, before Lucius spoke.

“Why are you so kind to me… when my veins have evil in them?” he asked, his eyes wide with fear.  Siabrey put on her bravest smile.

“You aren’t evil, Lucius,” she said soothingly, again running her hand through his hair.  “Just because someone in your family is, doesn’t mean that you are.”

_The words aren’t having much of an effect_ her mind alarmed.

“Besides,” she quickly added with a shy grin, “you’re too cute to be evil.”

That had the desired effect, as a genuine, if strained, smile came across his face.  She thought the worst was over, till he leaned over and kissed her.

It was only a kiss on the cheek, but nonetheless her face went somehow from copper to deep red, a nervous laugh echoed from her lips, while her mind raced for a proper response…

_He just _kissed _you!  It’s a green light!  Go! Go!_ part of her mind, held in suppression for so long until the last few days, screamed at her.

_He’s in a delicate state… doing anything like that,_ her cooler, thinking mind pointed out, _ would be taking advantage of him… things will progress if fate deals it so… but not before then._

And then, as she looked deep into his eyes, she tossed the cooler, thinking mind out of her head. 

_Just one kiss…I’ll be gentle,_ then all thoughts were whipped from her mind as she leaned over and touched her lips to his.

 Her lips quivered slightly as she tested his response.  He didn’t move for several moments, instead staring wide-eyed up at her. Then his own eyes closed and he returned the kiss as a genuine smile played across his lips. He wrapped his arms around her small frame, and holding her tight, he ran his hands through her golden hair.

The kiss lasted seemingly hours, but couldn’t have been more than a few seconds when she pulled back gently and smiled down at him, again running her hands through his hair.  Her heart bloomed when she saw him smiling back at her, and she looked deep into his eyes.

_I love you.  I am here to protect you.  You are safe with me.  I shall never hurt you or leave you alone…_ her mind echoed, loud enough that she was sure he could hear her thoughts.  Her hope became trust, as she felt the same kind of assurance and love coming from him.

The two held each other closely for a long time, before finally falling asleep, side by side, their hands clasped together.







Tess’ hurried calls to see Brother Harrapias at the Church of Hieroneous were initially rebuffed, as acolytes reported he was in a “very important meeting.”  Her continued demands finally got one to go find him… and an unhappy Harrapias met her, the whole time reading the acolyte that held her up the Hieroneous version of the Riot Act.

Tess explained to him that Princess Zoe was coming south… she was 2 weeks out of Irulas, would stay a week there before traveling to Kulloden, stay some here before finally going to Holstean.  Apparently she didn’t know Holstean was in revolt.  She also was bringing a dowry… which might or might not contain the Great Firestone…

Harrapias’ long face grew longer, and he frowned as more messengers were dispatched north, calling on the governor or his representative to hold up the Princess in Irulas as long as possible…

In the meantime, Shaun heads to the familiar hut that serves as the Thieves Guild.  The same halfling is on the inside, and asks if Shaun’s there to find any new information.

“Of course… have you tracked Ilia down?” he asks, and the halfling furrows his brow.

”Yes, we have… but she’s been acting rather erratically lately… we found out this morning that she was in Kulloden last night… and she attempted to poison a priest of Tarantor!”

Shaun’s blood froze, and it took all of his strength to remain calm.

”Oh, really?” he struggled to say, though the halfling did not pick up on his distress.

“Yeah... she was working with some blonde boy-toy of hers… the boy acted hurt, and distracted the man while she stabbed him, on the steps of the Temple of Pelor, no less!  I tell you, she may be crazy, she may have swindled us… but she has guts!”

“Do you know which way she was headed?” Shaun asked, knowing full well the likely words to come out of the halflings mouth.

“Oh yes… she was headed to Holstean… if we can get word to our guild there, she’ll have a greeting party…”





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

The next adventure session is tomorrow night… updates will come after that.

Once again, kudos to Siabrey’s player for helping flesh out her and Lucius’ interactions… other kudos to Shaun’s player for looking things over, and to Isida Kep'Tukari for her letting me borrow various books necessary for me to flesh out some of the nasties the party has faced… and will face in the future… hehehe


----------



## Lela

Amazing.

 And I don't just mean the shere size of the update.  Nor do I only mean the brilliance with which you bring all the various plot lines together.  Not even the story line itself, which happens to be novel worthy, fleshes out my astonishment.

 No, it's the life you bring to all of it and present it so beautifly.  I'd almost call it cinimetography, as the picture is painted almost perfectly.

 Don't get me wrong, there are a few rough edges and some sharp ones too.  But I can't wait to see you when you iron those out.

 Once again, this forum brings another amazing author to the for.  I love it!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well...   I'm glad people are enjoying it.  I like writing alot, its one of the things that keeps me sane when I get stressed out.   

The next update is large as well... I like its format better with following everyone's emotions, so its likely what I'll be doing from now on.

So... without further ado... part one of seven from the session on 1-23-04  (The session went long again... four hours turned into about seven):

============================================



Shaun returned from the thieve’s guild to the room Elenya had appropriated for him, and settled in for a restful dinner followed by entertainment.

Tess, returned a little later, to find Elenya and Shaun preoccupied with each other, while Lucius and Siabrey were fast asleep in the room next door.  Grumki had left to go to the Temple of Kord, and so she found herself alone... bored, and slightly miffed.

_I’m the attractive one,_ part of her groaned, _and yet I’M the one sitting here alone.... hmph_.  She’d been a little jealous of Siabrey especially... while Lucius was fairly young, he was, in looks and personality, very attractive... far more than the loud Shaun, or their late friend Rogar.

As she sat there, not quite pouting but still miffed, a light knock came from the door.  Paranoid after Rogar’s betrayal, she readied Fa’rallan, and snuck up to the door, cracking it open barely.

Outside stood an elf, tall (by elvish standards, he was nearly Tess’ hieght), with jet black hair and violet eyes.  He was wearing a simple, brown and white tunic... on the side of which was a small sword upheld by an arm... the symbol of the Church of Hieroneous.

“Ah,” his voice said with a small, slightly shy smile, “it appears that my assigned quarters across the hall are... occupied,” he said, face reddening slightly, “... I was wondering if I may set my bedroll here.”

Tess responded with a confused look.

“Ah... yes... my manners.  How uncouth of me.  I am the paladin assigned by Harrapias to watch you and your friends,” he pointed to the small symbol of Hieroneous.  “Now that you know I am friend, not foe, could it be possible for me to put my bedroll in your room?”  He looked her in the face, and suddenly his countenance changed.

“Are you... Tess?” he said, his voice filled with a little wonder.  Tess, still confused and holding the door only partially open, nodded.

“I have heard so much about you!” the man blurted out quickly and quietly, shoving hard against the door to get a better look at her.  Tess didn’t struggle against it, and merely stood aside, as he blurbed onwards.

“You... is it true?  Did you indeed kill the demon Ananias with a mere dagger?  Charging him while you were near death?”  The elf’s eyes were a little wide, as Tess nodded her head.  “That is _amazing_ he says, “absolutely amazing.  A feat worthy of record in song!”

Tess gets an evil grin on her face, asking, “Would you like to see the blade that ended the demon’s life?”

“Yes!” the paladin said excitedly.

Tess carefully pulled Fa’rallan out of its scabbard, and handed the blade to the paladin, handle first.  The paladin took the blade, and for a second nothing happened... then....

”ZAP!”

Fa’rallan’s giggles merged with Tess’ laughter... the pries t had been a little to hero-worshipy, and pranking him had settled Tess down a little with his presence.  To her surprise, he began chuckling as well.

“That was quite shocking,” he said with a wink, and Tess grinned as she gave a groan to the horrible joke.

“Oh!” the paladin said suddenly, with a look of shock on his face, “I completely forgot my manners.  My name is Pellaron, Pellaron Bylthankis.”

It was Tess’s turn to go a little wide eyed.  As a young girl, interested in music, one of the catchiest tunes that drew her to learning the trade of being a bard was of a paladin, with that exact name, who rode forth to battle a great white dragon...

_Pellaron did draw his blade,
And rode he forth, to the dragon’s cave..._

The tune rose in her mind, and she managed to sputter out the question, “are you the Dragonslayer?”

Pellaron’s face went deep red, and it was easy for Tess to guess he was embarassed about something.  He cleared his throat, as she asked, “What is there to be ashamed of, in slaying an ancient wyrm?”

“Um... well... I’ve tried to avoid that music for _so_ long,” he groaned.  “The bard who wrote that tune got a little carried away...”

“How so?”

“First... I did not slay an ancient massive wyrm with my blade.  It wasn’t even a full adult dragon.  Second, I didn’t slay it with my blade... we were escorting a detachment of siege pieces up north of Irulas, and the dragon assaulted our caravan... everyone else fled, and in a panick I loaded by lance into a ballista and fired from close range...”

Tess chuckled, and said, “Still, standing before the wyrm was a brave act, even if it was a small dragon and you did not slay it with your blade!”
“True,” Pellaron said after a minute, before changing the subject.  “Now, if I can put my bedroll here, I can take watch... should you need some privacy for some reason, please let me know, and I can go out into the hallway to wait.  I’m meant to be protection, not a burden.”

“I doubt there will be any burden indeed, sir paladin,” Tess said.

The two stayed up for quite a while, Tess recounting what had happened to the party, with Pellaron giving her the accurate, more modest account of his acclaimed adventure.  It wasn’t until the deepest parts of the night when the two finally fell asleep.

Very early in the morning, Tess’s dreams are interrupted by a small creaking noise.  Sitting up and reaching for Fa’rallan, she is relieved to only see Lucius’ face come through the crack in the door?

”What are you doing up so early?” she asks quietly, hearing Pellaron snoring on his bedroll.

”I’m headed to the Church of Hieroneous, among other places.  There are some things I need to do, and some favors I need to call on, considering I am now Count of Holstean and all.”  Tess’ face darkened.

“Young man,” she began, her voice as matronly and commanding as possible in its low tone, “you are NOT going anywhere alone again! Not after what happened last time, and not now that we are likely being hunted by people who hurt Hidalas!  I shall come with you.”  By this point, Pellaron too was stirring to awakedness.

“I have to be consecrated as Count, Tess... its something that unfortunately you can’t come to... and I must also pick up some stuff... who is that?” Lucius pointed, voice more curious than concerned.

“That is Pellaron,” Tess introduced, “he is a paladin of the Church of Hieroneous... the one sent to be our bodyguard.”  Pellaron gave a semi-awake wave, and Lucius grinned a little.  Tess’ dour face knocked the grin off of his face however.

“I know you mean well, Tess,” he started, “but...”

“No buts, young man.”

“Fine.  What if I take the paladin then?”  Pellaron sat up a little, and it was Tess’ turn to sigh.

_Oh boy_ Tess’ mind jumped in alarm, _He’s planning something._

“I suppose... after you tell me what you are getting.”

“Nothing,” Lucius said, though the slight grin on his face betrayed the fact he was up to something.  Tess pressed, and Lucius finally admitted he was going to get the group, “some surprises.”  

_Nothing... hmm... and let’s see.. Siabrey doesn’t like you, Shaun is chaste, and Grumki can speak any language ever written... yeah right._

Tess gave him a matronly tsking look, before saying, “you had better have left a note or something with Siabrey... she will kill you if you wander off again with her not knowing about it.”  _Lord knows if she finds out I let you leave without leaving a note for her telling her where you’re going, I think she might kill me._

Lucius’ faint grin grew into a big one.

“Already taken care of...  I snuck out a little earlier and found a fireflower (rose with yellow roots on the petals), which I left on her bed with a note, saying I’d be back.  She shouldn’t worry too much.”

_Smart boy,_ Tess’ mind mused, _He sneaks out with style at least... let him be off._

Tess nodded, and after Lucius and a still sleepy Pellaron had left, she dozed off...

It was some hours later (Lucius’ departure had occurred even before the sun had risen) that Shaun finally woke, to find a warm dent in the bed next to him, and some hot breakfast waiting.   His stomach hungry, he eagerly began eating, munching away as he read Elenya’s note saying he should tell her when he’ll be back in the evening.

_Elenya’s cooking is the best I’ve had in a while... _ his mind joined his stomach in musing.  Shaun, in his travails, had seen many women prettier than Elenya... but she was kindhearted, friendly, and genuinely fond of him.

_She’s great... she might be the one that gets you to stop moving around so much..._ part of his mind mused.  His rebellious part immediately rebuked it, while his stomach merely inserted the comment that the food was excellent.

Siabrey meanwhile also woke to find herself alone.  She almost immediately spotted the fireflower and the note under it... 

_My Siabrey,
I’ve gone out to get some needed business finished.  I’ll be back by noon.
Luke

P.S.  I’m coming back with a surprise!_

Questions immediately flooded her mind... where did he go?  When?  Did he go alone?  What was he bringing back?  

The whole thing smelled of a trick... a plot of some kind...

_Last time he left... he almost died! And less than a day ago, he was unconscious on the floor here!  How can he run out and leave like that?  Did he tell anyone where he was going?  When I see him, I don’t know if I should kiss him, or wring his neck!_

Her first action was to storm to the room neck door, where she awoke a still sleeping Tess.

“How could you have let him run off like that?” 

“Run off like what?” a tired Tess replied.  “He left a note, and he told me where he was going... the Church of Hieroneous.”

“What?!” Siabrey’s voice rumbled.  “How could he tell you and not tell me?!”

“You were sleeping dear,” the ever-rational Tess said, “he didn’t want to disturb you... but he wanted to let someone know.  He cares for you, so he let you sleep... he knew you’d be riding hard and running about the city with no rest for nearly two days straight... you needed the sleep!”

_Silly girl,_ Tess’ mind wanted to shout.

“Lucius had some important nobility things to do at the temple... thing that likely you and me, being neither of the reigning nobility nor of the clergy, would have only disrupted.”

_He’s the _Count_ now, Siabrey... he has some things that he has to do alone..._

Siabrey, now knowing where he was at, had her concerned mollified some at least.  _Tess’ right... if he let me sleep like that... he DOES like me!_ her mind grinned, an emotion her face absent-mindedly copied moments later.  She then decided that she was going to go do something rather unusual for a warrior as herself.

She was going to go to the public baths, buy a large deal of rosewater, some oils and sweet smelling spices, and clean herself up... thoroughly.  She told Tess where she was off to, and invited the bard to come with. Even the immensely beauty conscious Tess thought that was a little pretentious, especially considering the party was supposed to remain rather incognito, and not only refused by urged Siabrey to not go.  Siabrey would have none of that logic.  As she left, whistling a merry tune and Lucius’ flower in her hair, the bard could only shake her head and laugh...

_That girl is in love..._


Tess herself decides to just go downstairs, get some cheap rosewater, and clean up in her own room, so that when Shaun finally finishes breakfast and comes outside, he finds the room that once held Lucius and Siabrey locked, and the room that currently holds Tess locked.  Miffed a bit at being presumably left behind, he heads downstairs.

Looking around, he finds Elenya working in the kitchen, turning some roasting boar.

“Hey hon,” he says, giving her a kiss on the cheek after making sure her uncle wasn’t in sight.

“Hi sweetie,” she turned, and immediately launched into the rant she had been holding up for some time.  “I can’t believe that loud group in the corner!  I swear, they’ll eat and drink all of uncle’s food in the day!”  Shaun nodded... he too had noticed the large mass of men covering one half of the bar, all evidently from the same group.

“Listen, hon... my friends and I have some magic stuff we need to have looked at, and you said your dad owns a magic shop?”

“Oh, yeah,” she grins, “its down the street,  you turn left on the first street and right on the next one... look for Qunnias’ Magic and Goods.  If you tell him that you were at this inn and I gave you the hookup, he’ll probably give you a little discount,” she smiles.

“Thanks hon,” Shaun kisses her on the cheek again.  “We’ve got some places to run today, but I should be back for dinner again.”  Elenya gave a rather roguish grin at that point.

“I’ll be waiting for you,” she winks, “along with...” she reaches over and looks at a piece of paper, which Shaun reasons is the list of menu items for the day, “some green peas, corn, and likely bits of roasted boar.”

”Can’t wait,” Shaun says his goodbye, and then heads back upstairs.  _God, she’s perfect,_ his mind said gleefully.



Siabrey herself had a luxurious time at the upscale public baths in the city.  With the money they’d looted from Ananias, her normally money tight policies could be lifted.  She got a private stall (to prevent others from seeing her wings) along with several different oils, scented perfumes, and hair perfumes and cleansers.  She ended up spending several hours there, and came out smelling far better than any fireflower patch in the valley, and feeling far cleaner than she ever had.  She was also a little more than excited, wanting to see Lucius’ reaction to her work for the day.  After all, she didn’t do this for just _anyone._

As she closed in on the inn, she saw two riders out of the corner of her eye.  One appeared to be Lucius, but something was different... his long, shoulder length hair was gone... cut short all along the sides, while long along the top.  She didn’t recognize the man that rode alongside him in a simple outfit, though there were clanks and clunks of armor coming from the bags thrown across their animals.

”Lucius!” she trotted up, and she guessed from his eyes closing and deep sucking in of air, he smelled her change and approved, “where have you been today... and _what did you do with your hair?_”  He looked down at her and grinned.

“I cut it... easier disguise,” he smiled as she ran her hands through the shortened sides.  He never mentioned his true reason for cutting it; a clear break from his ancestors.  “As for the surprises, let’s go inside...  I’ll show you there.”

After the four bags had been brought up, they rounded up Shaun and Tess, and brought them in to see. Lucius started with Shaun, reaching into the smallest bag.

”Well,” he said, pulling out what appeared at first to be a shiny buckler, “this is for Shaun.  Many years ago the Church of Hieroneous here made a raid against a weapons cache owned by the local Thieves Guild, and this item is one of the finest things they confiscated. This magic buckler doubles as a toolkit.”  He flipped the buckler over and continued, “by saying the command listed under the picture of the item, the buckler can be turned into a climber’s kit, a bag of caltrops, an adjustable wrench, a small shovel, or a set of boltcutters.”  As the others were starting to shift and move the other bags around in eagerness, Lucius leaned close to Shaun.

“And... so the paladin doesn’t hear,” he whispered quietly, “if you look at the center of the buckler, there’s a small hole for a dart... it can shoot them up to ten feet, and the darts can be coated with poison... I called on some favors and brought you three.  (_+1 buckler of tools,_ with three darts coated in _sassone leaf residue_)  Shaun eagerly grabbed the buckler, and with a dummy dart began testing it on the far wall... thankfully Pellaron was too busy rummaging through the armors to notice.

“Next, we have an item for Tess.”  He reached into another bag, and with some effort pulled out a brilliantly colored blue, gold, and red dress.  Tess frowned at his effort, wondering what was wrong with the item.

“This here was originally owned by another well renowned bard, whose wife was a follower of Hieroneous.  After his death, she gave his magic chain shirt to the Church... which I now give to you (_+1 glammered chain shirt_).  It takes a smart eye or strong magic to tell that this is actually armor, and not just a pretty dress.”

Tess eagerly put the dress on, and danced around in it for a bit, realizing she could now be protected, as well as look good at all times.

“Finally,” Lucius grinned, “I had to pull some strings for this one.  When my ancestor revolted, the one Imperial commander that resisted was General Heraclius, who held off Ananias’ hordes at Irulas.  His courageous and doomed fight became legendary... so much so that the Church of Hieroneous repaired his armor and imbued it with magic abilities.  So now, I present to you, Siabrey, the armor of General Heraclius, and let it inspire bravery in all around you (_+1 breastplate of command_).”  Siabrey grabbed the armor, and gave Lucius a hug.

“Whats in the fourth bag?” both she and Tess asked, and Lucius’ grins faded quickly.  

“Nothing much,” was his quick, quiet reply.

_Ok... something’s up,_ ran through both of the girl’s heads, and Siabrey pulled open part of the bag, revealing a helmet, with a massive eagle coming from the front, its wings covering the sides.  Further searches showed that the same eagle, the Caladron family insignia, covered the shoulder pieces, the breasplate, greaves, and other parts of the armor.

“Is it the armor of the Count?” Tess asked, as Siabrey marvelled at the full plate armor inside.  Lucius nodded rather unhappily.

“It was my father’s armor... I hardly knew him.”  The room went silent for a bit, before Lucius forced a thin grin, saying, “I don’t intend on trapezing around town in it anytime soon.”  The provoked a nervous laugh, and ended the otherwise tense atmosphere in the room.  “Except to the banquet we’ll be attending tomorrow.”

“Banquet?” Tess asked rather annoyed.  _We’re supposed to be low key here... not running around testing everyone’s silver spoons!_

“I would rather not go, but Baron Valdonis has invited me to a personal dinner tomorrow... I’m his liege lord now, so he couldn’t command me, like he did you.”  There are several groans, and Siabrey noticeably rolls her eyes as she realizes she has to wear a tight corset over her wings yet again.

“I’m going to be using this time to... urge my cousin to raise forces to help drive back the invasion... and I’d appreciate any other of your voices or intimidations that might... help me in that cause.”

_He hasn’t said anything about his mother,_ Tess caught, _Is he over the fact she betrayed him so early?  Or is he angry, and is merely thinking vengeance?_  Tess couldn’t tell...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

“Well, if we’re going to be visiting the Baron tommorrow, we should probably go to Elenya’s father’s shop today,” Shaun volunteered, “she gave me the directions... and the fact we could get a discount if we told him she sent us.”  General agreement went around, until Lucius looked down suddenly, and shifted his feet uneasily.

“I... have somewhere else I need to go,” he said quietly.  “I’ll see you guys at the magic store.”  He begins to dart out in a hurry until Tess’s hand catches him and holds him fast.

“Where are you going?” she said quietly, as Siabrey moved up as well.  _Where are you going now, Luke?_ Siabrey’s mind asked, a little worried, but more curious because of his seeming embarrassment about the destination.

“Are you going to a temple?  A brothel? What?” she pressed.

“Um... no...to a place, to do some business I need to...” his voice trailed off again, very quietly.  

“I’ll go with you Lucius,” Siabrey volunteered, “as none of us should be going alone.  If its more nobility things, take our paladin friend with you!”  Pellaron nodded, and Lucius’ face became beet red.

“Um... no... Pellaron cannot come with on this one... and Siabrey, you can’t either.  I...um... Shaun,” he said quickly, looking at the roguish bard, “can you come with me?”  His eyes had a look of desperation.

“Sure?” Shaun replied, unsure himself of what was going on.  Before he could say much more, Lucius dragged him downstairs and off into the street... quickly.

Siabrey and Tess shrugged, Tess commenting, “Your boy can be strange sometimes.”

Siabrey felt her familiar anger at the teasing rise a bit, until a calm part of her mind reminded her, _Yes... he _is_ your boy now... isn’t he?_  Her fuming relented to a sheepish grin as she replied, “Yes... I guess so.”

The main party set out for Elenya’s father’s shop, which they find with little trouble.  The shop is out of the way... small, but with a pleasant exterior and in rather cheerful letters on the sign outside,  “Qunnias’ Magic and Goods.”  Tess and Siabrey step inside, into a small room filled with racks of potions, and random items.

“Hello!” a pleasant man in his early 50s calls from the back.  When he comes out the party sees he’s average hieght and graying, and he eagerly comes forward to the counter.  “How can I help you?”

Tess and Siabrey extended their own greetings, and began placing the items they had taken from Ananias’ tomb on the counter... a strange ribbon, a quiver filled with white arrows, a javelin with runes on it, and a crystal staff with diamonds on either end of it.

”Hmm... interesting... very interesting indeed,” the man said interested, as he flipped the items about, looking at them in the light.  “Normally I charge 10 gold pieces per item to be ascertained...”

“We came here on the recommendation of your daughter, Elenya... we ran into her during our stay at the Drunken Pony,” Tess volunteered, and the man’s face grew into a grin.

”Ah yes, my daughter... an excellent girl... sweet and well behaved!  Well, if you come with such credentials, I can probably give you a discount... I’ll look at the whole lot for 28 gold!”  The party agreed, and began unloading their old magical armor, which sparked a look of confusion from the man.

“Woah... woah woah woah...” he held up his hands.  “I know nothing of shields, armor and weapons... I’m afraid I might cheat you if I looked them over, I’m so inexperienced.  Are you looking to sell these?”  Tess and Siabrey nodded.

“Ah... well, I’d suggest either one of the temples... or maybe the Mage’s Guild.  Both have use for armor like these.”  Tess and Siabrey nodded, and thanked Quinnias for his advise.

_Hmm... we could get money from the Mage’s Guild,_ Tess thought, _But after Ananias’s loot, we have enough of that.  I’d much rather have the goodwill giving the armor to the Church might bring..._

”We shall take the items to the Church of Hieroneous then... they will have use for them?” she asked.

“Yes... usually they’re looking for magical armors and the like they can equip their paladins with...  Is there anything in the store that catches your fancy?”

Tess laid eyes on a small necklace with five amber beads of varying sizes, and a seemingly random rock.  Siabrey saw a rather flashy looking vest, and thought immediately its goofiness belonged on Shaun.  They brought the three items to the front.

“Ah...” Quinnias said, “you found the fireball necklace... quite an item, should be useful for you. (_Necklace of Fireballs II_)”

“What about the rock and the vest?” Tess asked.

“Hmm... the rock is a rock that can give you warning when someone approaches (_rock of alarm_), and this vest has numerous pockets for keeping lockpicking tools... if you leans to more buggery than anything.  It also is... well... slippery, so its easier for you to escape using this (_vest of escape_).  Are you interested in them?”

“By all means,” Siabrey said, “do you accept gems as a means of currency?”  Siabrey fingered the two large sapphires in her pocket that originally came from Ananias.

“Why yes, of course, if I may have a look at them at first!”  As Siabrey began laying out the gems, Tess began bargaining with him over the price of the items, finally negotiating with him to a total price of 4,000 gold...

Meanwhile, a few minutes earlier, Shaun had been in the midst of pestering Lucius as to where he was going when it became readily apparent after they turned a corner... and Shaun gawked as he saw they were headed to the Temple of Sune, the Goddess of Love.

“So...” he said in a singsong tone, “Lucius... getting ready for...”

“Quiet,” The young man said rather sternly, and Shaun shut up.  As they were about to enter, Lucius spun around to face Shaun, and put a finger in his face.  “If you ever... _ever_ tell Siabrey, or any of the others for that matter, that I was here and what I’m about to get, I will string you up.”  Shaun nodded, a grin spreading across his face.

“So... getting some...”

“Quiet,” Lucius growled as they walked towards the temple steps.

“What are you here for?” he asked as they entered.  Lucius seemed to know immediately where he was headed, and upon anyone asking he readily told the priests his rank.  

“I.... well... “ he said, looking ahead vacantly almost, “...well... I need some guidance, as I don’t know how to handle some things, and...”

”...you want Siabrey to be happy... if things go as they’re going?” Shaun volunteered a finish, and Lucius gave a little sigh of relief and nodded.  Shaun put his arm around the young man as he picked up a single, small book, and began walking out with it.  The priests all gave him a short, formal bow as he left, the same he recieved as he entered.  Shaun now grew less concerned about how Lucius knew where the book he grabbed was almost immediately, and more about other things...

“Now... Lucius... friend... buddy... pal...” Shaun began as they left, “do you think I could borrow that sometime?”

“Um...” Lucius stuffed the book into a corner pocket of the travelling coat he was wearing, “no.”

“Aw c’mon!  If an old friend needs help, you’d help him out, wouldn’t you?” Shaun continued.

_I wanna see whats in there!_

“I thought you were reasonably happy with Elenya... and the answer in this case, is no,” Lucius continued walking.

“I can give you some tips that aren’t in there... I just need a refresher!”

“This book has advice from priests that lived over the past two hundred years... so the answer remains the same, no.”

“Please?  Puleeze?”

“No.”

“How much would I have to pay you?”

“No.”


The two arrived back at the shop just as Siabrey and Tess were finishing their exchange.  Rather unfortunately for Lucius, Shaun was still continuing his attempts at bribery as they walked through the door.

“Can’t I read just two pages?  Two!  C’mon!  That’s not much!  I’ll give it back to you tonigh... um... hey Siabrey!”  Shaun gasped as Lucius delivered a sharp elbow to his stomach.

“Lucius... what did you get?” Siabrey was now facing them, her arms crossed.  _What trouble did Shaun get him into now?_

“Your friend here got... ack!” Another well-timed elbow hit Shaun in the gullet, as Lucius sweetly said, “Oh, nothing... just a history book.”

“A history book?” Siabrey raised an eyebrow.  “Does a history book require you to elbow Shaun quite hard in the stomach?”  Lucius’ face grew much redder.

_Lucius is hiding something._  Inwardly, she mind wanted to grin as she wondered what it was... another surprise she assumed, though in her mind it was kind of hard to top her new set of armor.

“Um... yes.  He’s getting mouthy... I have to keep him in line... and yes, its a history book...thats what it is.”

Tess could immediately tell Lucius was in some kind of distress, and having some mercy on the poor boy, decided now would be as good a time as any to show Shaun what they had brought him.

“Shaun!  Come here... try this on... we bought it for you!”

“Yes...its an excellent purchase!” Quinnais volunteered behind the counter.  “You know them and my daughter as well?”

“Yes,” Shaun said, barely keeping himself from growing red with embarassment.  _I know your daughter far better than you would likely like, sir._

“Good... beautiful girl...  well, I hope you enjoy your vest... and may it bring you out of many scrapes!”

Shaun felt the sides of the vest, and it felt... oily... but there was no residue on his hands.  Tess pronounced it a perfect fit, and pulled them out of the shop before Siabrey’s curious mind or Shaun’s embarassment could spread further.  Her plan almost failed, as Siabrey opened her mouth.

“Luke,” she began, as they were now outside, “what... what _did_ you get?”

“Um... nothing.  Its time to return to the inn now, isn’t it?” he called for distraction, and Tess grinned at the ruse, but said nothing.  Siabrey frowned, for sure knowing he was hiding something, but decided to not push things...

As they walked back, Tess’ mind was already working in overdrive.  _I wonder if anyone knows we’re here._

_How is this Baron Valdonis?_

_As much as I trust the Churches, I need to find out on my own if Ilia and Rogar were here..._

About halfway to the inn, Tess asks Shaun if he would like to go hunting with her.  

“Hunting?!  I love hunting!” Siabrey grins, until Lucius taps her on the shoulder.

 “I think they mean buggery,” he whispers in her ear. 

“Oh...” Siabrey nodded.  “Well... we’ll go back to the inn and look for some information from the travellers there... especially the loud, noisy group if they’re still there.”

Tess wanted to laugh at Lucius’ guess as to what she and Shaun were up to, but held her tongue.  

“Go on... we’ll spend a couple hours out here, and then see you at then inn!”

_Go on, you silly lovebirds!_



Shaun and Tess then split away from the other two, and began working the crowds, discreetly asking information, and sifting between rumor and truth.  They found a rather wealthy merchant, who loudly told them that the Baron’s subsidies on his business had allowed him to expand to smaller villages beyond the city.  In comparison, many of the farmers in town for market had rather dim views of hte Baron, calling him fat, stupid, with the intelligence of a cow.  

They also pick up rumors that there are some very important people in town... though no one knows for sure.  Rumors run amok that the people might be retainers for the Princess Zoe, others say that they’re representatives for the governor.. and some even claim the Emperor himself is in disguise.  The latter causes both Tess and Shaun to laugh after they had a chance to get away from the old man blabbering about it.

When they ask around about people fitting Rogar or Ilia’s description, they find out that both left town a few days prior... the day after Hidalas was attacked.  More alarmingly, they hear rumors that, “bad things” are happening to the south.  Stories of ice creatures... monsters on the move... and orcs gathering in the mists...



Lucius and Siabrey return to the inn, finding that yes... indeed, the large group of men is _still_ there, drinking and carousing.  Contrary to the assumptions of Shaun and Tess, they both set about getting into positions to listen to conversations.

Time went by. And then more time... and Siabrey started to drift off as the only thing she heard from the men gathered were recounts of travels escorting “fat fools,” and the like... it was easy to guess they were bodyguards.  Her mind drifted off into a pleasant daydream reflecting on some of the happier moments of her mercenary days, until she caught sight of the girl called Elenya going into the kitchen of the establishment.  That brought up other thoughts into her bored mind.

_There goes Shaun’s “friend...” I wonder what she really thinks of him... I wonder if I could get some..._ 

And her mind arrived at an opportunity to dig up some serious dirt on her rival.  With an evil grin, she gets up and walks to the other side of the inn, where Lucius is listening and drinking some water.

“I’ll be back,” she says quietly.  

Lucius recognizes the grin, and asks with one of his own, “what are you doing?”

“Oh nothing,” she says with the most innocent look she can muster... which causes him to almost laugh.

“No, really Siabrey... what are you doing?”

“If you tell me where you went with Shaun, I’ll tell you what I’m about to do,” she rests her head on her arms and gives a semi-pouty look. _I’ll tell my secret if you tell yours_ she thought, and she wasn’t altogether surprised when Lucius shook his head no with a smile.  She wandered up to the kitchen, careful to slip in when the barkeep wasn’t paying attention.  As she comes into the room, Elenya was standing beside another boar, which was roasting over the fire.

“Elenya?” Siabrey asked rather tenatively.  Elenya looked up, and gave a smile at recognizing one of Shaun’s friends.

“Hello... Siabrey, isn’t it?” she says, looking back and forth between the woman and the roasting boar.  “I remember you...  you’re the one that keeps Shaun in line.”  Her smile turned massive.  “I like that, he needs it some.”

Siabrey was more than a little taken aback, before laughing herself.  _I already like this woman._

“Well, I’m glad to see someone appreciates my work, and the need for it,” she said, and Elenya now laughed too.  “And speaking of Shaun... I’d like to know... how is he?”

“Oh,” Elenya laughed, “he’s a very kind, generous man... once you get past the exterior... there’s a lot of bravado on the outside but...”

“No... I’ve figured some of that out,” Siabrey said, “but what I’m asking is... how _is_ he?”

“Oh,” Elenya began to giggle once she understood what Siabrey was laughing.  “Well... woman to woman... he’s great... excellent.  Very creative... except he has one weird trait.”

“I’m all ears,” Siabrey leaned forward, her face eager and hungry like a wolf’s.  Elenya broke out laughing, and took a few minutes to restrain herself.

“Well... he calls out Hieroneous sometimes!” she giggled, and Siabrey’s eyebrows rose rather high.

“Um... he what?”

_I can’t believe this... this is _golden!_  This is far more than what I was even looking for!

Mockingville, here I come!_

“Will that suit your needs?” Elenya said as she turned back to the boar, the red light from the fire glinting off of her smiling teeth.

“Oh... it was far more than what I was expecting,” Siabrey’s mind was now licking its chops at the chance to spring this piece of ammunition on her opponent.

“If it serves to keep him on his toes... all the better,” she smiled, “though I don’t think I could ask for a nicer guy.  Oh... and would the rest of you like some dinner tonight?  There’s likely going to be boar!” she pointed with a grin.

Siabrey was taken aback for a second, (consider what Shaun always jokingly called food with Elenya)  till she realized that Elenya was actually talking about food.  “Oh... yes! Yes, of course!  Shaun says you are an excellent cook!”  

Elenya blushed a little.  “Well, when I’m here helping my uncle, I watch... thats why they have me roasting this animal for those animals,” she gestures out to the large party outside.

“Who are they, do you know?”

“Some band of bodyguards... the blond one is their leader.  They’re resting in town for now until they get a new job.”

“Hmm... well, Elenya,” Siabrey said, now intrigued about the other people in the bar, “I should probably find out what they’re doing... and um... thanks for the information?”

Elenya turned and gave Siabrey a wink.  “No problem.  If he feels bad, I’ll make him feel better later.”  Siabrey grinned, and walked back out into the bar... and into her mind going into confusion.

The evident leader of the group was a tall, blond man, just as Elenya had said.  His hair flowed around his shoulders, and he looked to be in his late twenties.  The most dramatic thing about him was his face... it looked almost exactly like Tess’.  As she watched, someone from the main group shouted at him, “Hey... Quin!  Can ya get us some more ale!”

Siabrey looks over to Lucius’ direction, and nods at him.  He doesn’t understand what she means, but she heads over towards the bar anyway as the man sits down and begins his order.

“Barkeep!  I’d like another 13 tarabashi ales... three with snowdrops... two with...”

“Thats quite a few ales for one person,” Siabrey said, sitting down next to him.  She’d thrown on her deepest, sultriest voice.  “You sure you can handle them?”  She hadn’t had to lead a man around like this in quite a while, and she decided it might be a quick way to get info.

The guy gave a little bit of a blush, and smiled.  “Oh, they’re not for me... these are for my boys,” he nodded towards the large, rowdy group.  “We’re bodyguards, looking for work now... the ale keeps them in line, and out of trouble.”

“Really?  Say... I think I’ve seen you before,” Siabrey says as the man starts to stand up with the first order of ales.  Upon her statement, he sits back down quickly, looks at her, and gets a quizzical look on his face.

”I would have remembered someone with eyes like yours... or that voice,” he smiles. 

_Oh boy... this isn’t going where I wanted it to,_ she thinks as she realizes he’s attracted possibly more than his attention.  _Perhaps the tactic Tess hates would be appropriate here._

“Are you related to a Tesseron Keldare?” Siabey asks bluntly, and the man’s face changes from one of a slightly amorous nature to one of concern tinged with fear.  He nods slowly.

“Do you know my sister?  Has anything happened to my sister?”

“Your sister is fine... she’s here in town actually, I’ve been travelling with her,” Siabrey says.  “I had a hunch after seeing you, I just wanted to confirm it.”  Siabrey then got up, noticing Lucius looking a little concerned over at his table.  The man called Quin followed her.

“How is she?” he asks.

“She’s quite fine... she might be walking through those doors fairly soon now,” she said as they drew up to the table where Lucius sat.  “This here is my...” and her mind stumbled for a second.

_Friend?  He’s more than that... what term do I use..._

“... good friend... Luke,” she settles on the proper term, and she senses a slight relaxation in Luke... he knew her internal conflict.  As the two shake hands, a squeal echoes through the inn.

“QUIN!?  Is that you?  QUIN!!!!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Tess charges through the bar at a full run before almost leaping into her older brother’s arms, giving him a bearhug that would have crushed many other men.  Quin merely laughs, and grabs his sister in return.

“How are you, Tess?  How’s your harping been going, since you became a slacker and chose to ignore the family tradition?”  he laughed.

Tess pushed away to get a good look at him.

“My harping has been going well, you silly boy!” she laughed with him.  She looks behind her, and points to a rather stunned Shaun still standing in the doorway.

“That there is my compatriot Shaun... he’s also a bard, and has some sleight of hand skills too...”

“ah... still associating with roguish elements of society... I’m proud of you!”  

“What are you doing all the way down here in Kulloden?” Tess asks, sitting down beside Lucius as Quin does the same beside Siabrey.

“Well, we got a job escorting a big fat merchant named Escribe or Escarbe of something from Irulas to here.  Now we’re in between work, though I’m guessing this place will need lots of work soon.”

“Don’t take work going south,” Tess said, suddenly deadpan.  Her brother was taken rather aback by the statement, and he asked why.

“There’s... bad things to the south,” she said, finally deciding proper words.  Lucius and Siabrey nodded, adding credence to her warning.  Quin looks at her a little surprised, and then smiles.

“Oh well... I suppose I can trust my own sister’s judgement!”  He then looked over as he heard a loud crash, and saw one of his men stumbling around over a broken dinner plate.

“Oh boy,” he said quietly.  “Well, Tess, it looks as if I have to leave soon.  How long are you in town?”

“Next two days at least.”

“Good.  We’re going to be at the White Rose Inn... not as nice as the one you’ve got for yourself here, but its got room for all my boys... even when they’re less than sober.”  Quin starts to rise, and gives his sister a hug.

“Tess, stop by sometime tommorrow... its been ages since we’ve talked.”  Tess nodded, and Quin started rounding up his troops.

“Alright!  Who broke it?  Hladir, you’ll give the bartender three silver for that.  The rest of you... its been long enough... c’mon... lets go.  I know this place has the best tankard around, but you’re going back if you keep breaking things!  Move on!  Move on!”  As the last of his somewhat clutzy men stumbled out, Quin gave Tess a wave, and then vanished out the door.

”Hmm... so that was your brother?” Shaun said, sitting down now beside Siabrey.  The red eyed woman saw this as her chance to strike, and did so immediately with aplomb.

“So... Shaun... please... tell us about Hieroneous?”

Shaun’s face first goes white, and then a deep, near scarlet shade of red.  Lucius begins to chuckle... he has no idea what the joke is, but Shaun’s contorting facial expressions are humorous themselves.   Shaun coughs several times, as Siabrey turns the screws a little tighter.

“Shouldn’t you be saying Elenya’s name instead?” she asks with a devilish grin.  Shaun’s eyes unfocus, and he stares straight ahead.  Lucius goes from chuckling to a confused look, as he too looks at Siabrey.  Shaun bites his lower lip, and almost appears near tears.

_How did she know?_

_Yes, I do that... but I’m only thinking of Elenya... but what of the other women from Illyant, Holstean, Danbur Crossing... I didn’t treat them like I treat her..._

_But Elenya is... the one!  Isn’t she?_ his confused mind rambles through thoughts.

_Oh no... he’s really hurt_ Siabrey’s mind thought.  She’d only intended for the ribbing of a lifetime... not to break the man down.  _I’d... I’d better apologize._

”Aw c’mon Shaun... its joke humor.  A joke?  Its nothing but a joke?” she tries to backtrack, but he keeps staring off into space, fuming.  _He’s not buying it_ her mind though in panic.  “Shaun... yes, I did talk to Elenya... and yes, she did say that.  But you know what else she said?” Siabrey asked quietly with more than a little desperation.

He stared off into space.

“She said you were the best... that she couldn’t imagine herself with anyone else.”  _It is basically what she said..._ Siabrey’s mind justified the little extension she added.  His frown began to break, when another voice was added to the conversation.

“Oh, don’t pout, Shauny,” Elenya said as she walked up to the table.  She was now standing beside them, a grin on her face, and Shaun’s face broke into a smile on seeing her.  She gave him a wink, and then turned to everyone else.

“It looks like everyone’s going to get an extra helping of boar... they left without eating what they last ordered.”

“How much do we owe you?” Siabrey asked.

“Oh... pssah!” Elenya snorted, “they paid and left!  It’s on the house!  My uncle doesn’t need to know...”

_Dang... I really like this girl!_ Siabrey thought approvingly.

“I’ll get the food ready, and it’ll be up in your rooms in the hour!”

The party ate rather heartily on the extra roasted boar, and between them, probably consumed three quarters of the animal.  Elenya of course served eveyone else first, before heading off to the room she and Shaun and commandeered and closing the door for the night.  As the door closed, Shaun looked at Elenya, and all the wonderful, alien thoughts in his head came back.

_She’s wonderful!_

“Do you really mind... the thing I...”

She put a finger on his lips.

“No... I don’t.  I know you’re thinking of me the whole time.”  She then got an evil grin and asked, “When is the first course?”


Watching the two run off to their own room, Siabrey, Tess, Lucius and Pellaron sat around in Tess’ room, finish their meals.  Afterwards, Lucius made some simple gestures with his hands, and the bluish lavender form of an ice-rose formed in his hand, and he then handed it to her.  

_Oh.. its gorgeous!_ Siabrey’s mind jumped at the sight of the flower, and she held the image of it in her hands, where it flickered for several moments before slipping into ether.  She then looked up, and into Lucius’ eyes, and decided that perhaps the flower was the second most gorgeous thing in the room.

Tess saw the looks they were giving each other, and volunteered to go to an alchemists shop to get some necessities to prevent accidents... 9 month long accidents.  

Siabrey very pointedly says that she doesn’t need that right now, and she rather sharply denies the suggestion that it should be required.  Tess backs off for the time being.

The two then went to their own room, which quickly filled with the residual wafting smell of her spices and perfumes.  Very pleased with this, she was also very pleased to find that it was Lucius that gently kissed her first this night, and that their one kiss turned to two, to four, then eight...

_This... could last forever..._ her thought as her hands flowed through his hair, and sensations that caused her soul to upwell went through her body.   She then felt his hands start caressing her body this time, and a few, quiet alarms went off in her head.

_He’s moving fast... he’s still vulnerable, Siabrey...  Don’t push things..._

She tried to toss this cautious out of her mind as well, but it clung and stuck.  Within seconds she stiffened up, as her more protective side came to the front.

_I don’t want to hurt him... but I care for him._

“What’s wrong?” he asked a couple seconds later, “is everything ok?”

“I’m... I’m fine,” she said quietly, sitting up from beside him.  “Um... can I just hug you for now?” she asked quietly, and was relieved to see him smile and take her in an embrace.  The two talked for much of the night, revealing each other’s hearts for hours... never closely approaching the next line she inwardly feared.  

As she rested her head on his tunic, just before the sweet song of sleep brought her from the conscious world, her mind reflected... _He is my handsome knight...

I wonder what the surprise was... hmm... maybe it was another dress... one that fits my wings?_ 

Her tired mind then joined a world full of such dresses as she slipped off into sleep.


Tess, for her part, was torn between being happy for the two lovebirds that closed their door and entered their own little world, and being a little miffed still.  The miffed part of her had shrunk greatly... the first night it was more due to loneliness than anything.  Now she could look forward to her brother for a bit... and Pellaron wasn’t bad company.

“Did you see what Lucius did?  That was _so_ cute!” she said with an absent smile.

“Yes... so cute it was sickening almost,” Pellaron said with a friendly growl.  Tess had to laugh at that comment.  While she wasn’t attracted to the guy, Pellaron was good company, at least when the others ran off to do their own thing.  He and Tess ended up talking for quite a while, with him explaining to her his background;  as a young elf, his family was attacked and killed by orcs, and he was dragged off, likely to be sold into slavery.  Paladins of Hieroneous broke up the slave caravan, and rescued him.  He was raised as a ward of the church, and thus was how an elf became a paladin in one of the chief of human religions.



Tess once again was the first awake with Pellaron the next morning, though Lucius and Siabrey came out fairly soon after.  As Lucius went downstairs to grab some breakfast, Tess, with a rather concerned look, asks Siabrey if anything happened the previous night.

“No!  No... of course not...” Siabrey replies quickly, causing Tess to immediately doubt her.

“Are you sure you don’t need any helpful items?” Tess asks.  _You never know when the love bug will bite you, dear... its best to be prepared anyways..._

“What?  No... we haven’t gotten that far yet Tess!  We won’t get that far for a long time!  I’m taking things slowly with Lucius!”

“Uh huh... riight,” Tess says, provoking Siabrey to give a sigh of exasperation and leave the room.  As soon as Siabrey wanders away, Tess dashes out, and buys three vials from an alchemist’s shop.  _Better to be safe than sorry._

For their first destination of the day, everyone heads out towards Quinnias’ Shop to pick up the items that were dropped off for identification the previous day.  As they walk into his shop, they see he has a rather dark air about him, and looks very concerned.

“Um... were you quite... um... _aware_ of the origins of some of these items?” he asks as they walk in.

“Um... yes.  We took them off of some... orcs,” Siabrey pauses only momentarily, guessing it might not be wise to tell him they all came off of a demon.  “Is there a problem?”

“This staff...” Quinnias says, “its evil... very evil.  If it came off of orcs, that could explain why.  Its a staff of frost, and it nearly burned me when I tried to detect its alignment.  Do I have your permission to turn it over to the Church of Pelor for destruction?”

“Oh, by all means,” Tess says quickly.  A staff that evil was something the party had no use for, and their quick agreement clearly set Quinnias on better nerves.

“Well... the other items were fine.  Firstly... this quiver of white arrows... those are sleep arrows... quite nice for putting creatures to sleep.  Secondly, the ribbon.  Its an item an elven archer probably created... it works the same as casting _faerie fire_ on the target, should the arrow hit... they light up like a thousand candles on a dark night.

And finally, this,” he pulls out the javelin, “is a lightning javelin.  When the command word is said, and it is thrown at an enemy, on contact it bursts into a bolt of lightning.  This destroys the javelin, however.  And if you miss your target, it remains a javelin.”

The party then thanked Quinnias for his work, and he asks them to return sometime, as they were very nice and considerate people.

Remembering that Hidalas was supposed to be awake and ready today, the party then decides to head towards the Temple of Hieroneous, to consult him and find out what happened and what he is aware of.

The party arrived at the Temple of Hieroneous a few minutes later, and were greeted by the same acolyte that Harrapias had given a lecture to the night before.  He hurriedly trotted up to the group, and after hearing their request, led them back rather quickly to one of the living quarters, where Hidalas was now resting.

The party filed in quietly, only to see Hidalas grinning on his bed.

“So... I hear you slew a demon!” he shouts with a huge smile, wrapping his arms around Lucius, “I have the deepest respect for that... and my boy, I’m proud of you!”

“How do you feel, Hidalas?” Siabrey asked after Hidalas let go of his former charge.

“Much better,” he grinned.  “I can walk today, but they advised me to stay in bed for just a while longer... so here I am.”

“How’d you get attacked?” Tess asked, “We’d like to piece things together, as I assume you hear about Rogar...”

“Yes,” Hidalas’ face fell.  He shifted rather uneasily in his bed, “yes I heard... the diamond was with him?”  The group nodded, and Hidalas gave a sigh.

”Well,” he began after a little bit, “I was going to the Temple of Pelor, to finish some arrangements for them to recall some of their paladins, when I noticed a blonde young man... no older than Lucius maybe, down at the temple steps.  It was rather late, no one was running about, so I went over to help him, when I felt a pain in the back...”

“...the first stab.” Tess said, and Hidalas nodded.

”I rolled over to try and defend myself, and I saw my attacker... a woman...”

“Lemme guess,” Shaun said, “with blonde hair and an eyepatch?”

“Yes... how did you know?” Hidalas asked.  He had missed Shaun’s entire explanation of why he had been in Mephys.

“The same woman tried to paralyze me and leave me for dead here in Kulloden.  I was chasing her when I ran into Lucius here... and she was in Mephys for a bit...”

“...where she met Rogar,” Tess growled.  

_God help Rogar if she gets her hands on him,_ Shaun thought.

Hidalas’ eyes went a little wide, as he put things together.  “So Rogar in theory planned this all out?”

“Or Ilia... the woman,” Shaun clarified.

Hidalas shook his head.  “The priests at my own temple never told me Rogar was so close to the Countess.  If I’d even suspected...”

”Hidalas, don’t kick yourself,” Siabrey volunteered.  “You didn’t know.”

Hidalas sighed rather sadly before adding, “And they rode south, I hear?”

“Yes,” Siabrey said sadly, “south towards Holstean, with the diamond.”

Hidalas punched his pillow, and mumbled, “they could come swiftly then.”  A series of confused faces caused him to continue, “She could march outwards now.  She’ll likley follow the same path that Ananias did so long ago... Kulloden, through Illyatch, to Irulas, and then down the Inerman Valley to the rest of the Empire...Kulloden is the first town in her path... she could arrive her tommorrow, the next week, the next month, or next year...”

“How much strength can she march with?” the ever martial minded Siabrey asked.  Hidalas grunted.

“Its rather alarming... perhaps 10,000 regular citizens of the Empire... not counting the orcs, goblins, and the like that will join her banner?”

“10,000 citizens?!” Lucius spat out.  “How can that be?”

“Precious few are coming north from Holstean itself... even the priests are remaining.. likely held by her power.  Ove the 150 priests of Tarantor at hte Holstean temple, only 15 have come to Kulloden... maybe half the priests of Pelor and only three quarters of the priests of Hieroneous from that city have fled as well.  The rest...”

“...are dead?” Tess volunteered.

“I should wish,” Hidalas said, “... but more than likely they have joined her banner... so that now she not only has an army, but priests and officers to command it.  At worst case... she could march on Kulloden with as many as 120,000 or more...”

“Sweet Hieroneous in heaven!” Siabrey swore.  The biggest armies the Empire had massed for a single engagement were roughly that size, but that hadn’t happened in many many years...

“I’d advise you all to ride hard for Irulas as soon as you can... and get a good retainer of bodyguards as well.”

_My brother has a goodly number..._ Tess thought.

“Would 14 riders sound like enough bodyguards?” Tess asked, and Hidalas raised an eyebrow, asking where so many could be found.

“My brother is the chief of a troop of bodyguards that are here in Kulloden, waiting for work.  It shan’t be hard to persuade them to help us out I imagine.”  Hidalas asks some questions about their equippage, and once satisfied, agrees that its a good idea.

“I would not stay longer than you have to,” Hidalas reinterated.  “Perhaps return with the Imperial Governor once he arrives in three days, at the latest.  We need the Imperial armies to begin mobilizing if we want to stop her, and the Imperial Governor... or the Princess herself, are the ones that can do that!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

With Hidalas’ call for raising troops in their minds after leaving, the party begins to realize how important tonight’s dinner with the Baron Valdonis might prove.  Lucius asks everyone else to dress in their best clothes, while he is going to put on his father’s battle armor before heading out.  Tess meanwhile made a quick run to where her brother was staying, and notified him of the offer... which he accepted on behalf of his men.

“Um... would that be wise for maintaining cover?” Tess asks after her return, and Lucius stops for a minute, and then agrees it would be rather dim.  Instead, he’ll change into it at the Baron’s palace.

The party arrived back at the inn, and began readying themselves for the upcoming non-lethal battle.  Tess dons her new glammered armor, as Shaun dons his royal outfit, which hasn’t seen use since the infamous incident with Ilia (aka Rosalyn).  Pellaron will arrive as himself... his symbol of Hieroneous carries more weight than the finest of clothes, and Siabrey, with help from Tess, dons her painful red corseted dress (painful in that her wings are crushed against her body).

Seeing Siabrey in her dress, and knowing what book Lucius has, Shaun decides to try some humor with the lad.

“So... Lucius... you see Siabrey’s got a dress on?” he asks.  Lucius looks up, and Shaun loses him for several minutes due to staring.  The only thing that breaks the boy’s look is Siabrey’s glance in his direction.  Both snap their heads away, blushing.

“Oh... um.. yes, I see the dress... she looks absolutely...” Lucius’ voice trails off.

“Delicious?” Shaun volunteers.

“Lovely,” Lucius scowls at Shaun, who breaks into a chuckle.

The party heads out a few hours before dusk, and ride through the city towards the Baronial Keep.  Unlike the richer, more powerful Counts in Holstean, the Baron of Kulloden lives in a palace more akin to a castle or fortress than a palatial estate.  Its walls are mottled dark grey, with a large tower, somewhat cremulated with decorative carvings along its sides.  It doesn’t look like a pleasant place to the party...

As the party rides up, Tess functions as a herald, barking out that the Count of Holstean has arrived, and the large outer gates swing open.  The party rides between a sea of halbelds as guardsmen are drawn up at attention on both sides.  Siabrey remarks its rather impressive, while Lucius, now in the role of being a noble, remarks that it looks, “as if my dear cousin is kissing up to us.”

The party enters the main keep, where Lucius, devoid of appropriate words, asks if he can “freshen up.”  The servants leading them are confused, but lead him to a small changing room where he dons his armor.  When he comes out, clanking and ackwardly moving, Shaun starts to wonder.

“Um... how are you going to eat with that thing on?”

“I’m not,” Lucius said, “I’m here on business... the rest of you fill up as you please.  I’ll eat later.”

Shaun starts to make a humorous comment, but decides against it as inside the Baron’s estate is not the appropriate place, and saying such a thing when both Lucius and Siabrey were there and within striking distance would not be the appropriate time.  Perhaps if he was a little further away...

A grand steward comes out, and calls for the party to enter the private dinning hall.  As they follow him into a tall, but rather smaller dining hall than the party is used to for nobility (considering their last noble feast experience was in the Countess’ massive banquet hall), it still carryings the requisite decor... mounted heads, gilt chandeliers, among others.

The Baron sits on one end of the table, and true to rumor, he does not sit in the chair, more flows within its boundaries.  His hair is a tousled mass of black, and his skin is a sickly pallid color.  When he speaks, his voice sounds thick, and his accent is clipped.

“Ah... my dear cousin Lucius!  How do you fare?”  No one in the party smiles.

“Fair enough, dear cousin,” Lucius growls more than speaks.  The chief servant comes out again, and announces that appetizers will be plum, raisin, and roast puddings, with a main course of roasted pheasant or boar, to be followed by dessert requests.  The party hardly notices... save a rather hungry Siabrey.

_Dessert requests?  Hmm... it has been such a long time since I’ve had a cream pie..._ Siabrey’s mind runs a bit ahead of her and the present time.

“Please... be seated,” the Baron gestures, and rather warily the party sits down.  “I am afraid that two of my other invitations, to your friends Brother Hidalas and Brother Harrapias, were turned down, so it shall be just us for the evening.”  Tess’ eyes immediately narrow at the statement, though she can’t prove or pick up anything untoward... other than the man is slimy.

As the appetizers arrive, Lucius begins, “I will be blunt, cousin.  I am here to ask for you help in raising troops to put down my mother’s rebellion.”

“Ah... so the young lion seeks to replace the old?” he says, and Lucius stiffens.  The Baron then looks across the table towards the rest of the group, and says, “Ah, you look so pallid.  Do not worry about the cares of the nobility... they are above the heads of mere... commoners and churchgoers.”  The Baron’s voice remained steady and pleasant through the statement.

_What the..._ Tess’ mind snapped, and she came within inches of rising out of her seat.  She didn’t have to look around the table to see Siabrey and Shaun both stiffen and glower at the Baron.  The Baron himself had a pleasantly amused look on his face, until his eye’s met Lucius’, who to all seemed as if they had gone steel gray.  Two minutes into talks, and the situation and already deteriorated.

“I would not talk about us ‘mere commoners’ like that, m’lord,” Tess said, somehow keeping her voice an even keel, “as these commoners were the ones that slew the demon that threatened your lands to the east.”

“And saved your cousin’s life,” Siabrey volunteered, with a nod to Shaun.  _Not to mention care for you cousin far more than you do_, she wanted to snarl.  The staff came and took the appetizers away, replacing them with boar and pheasant, which were served to the party as the air continued to grow tense.

“Ah, yes... well...” the Baron said rather uneasily, as even his fubbled brain could detect the tension in the room rising.  “I would be _glad_ to assist my cousin in putting down the rebellion... however to sign the orders authorizing a levy of forces will take some time and preparation... three months at the earliest.”

“Three months!?” Lucius snapped, and Siabrey shifted her seat back to stand before Shaun grabbed her arm.  Tess, for her part, began to lose the calm sweetness that was normally her calm self.

“Do you realize, dear Baron,” she began, a smile on her lips, her voice respectful, but filled with such venom that it was frightening, “that those rebels could be marching here with five score thousand within a few weeks at the latest?”  The Baron began to laugh.

“Where did you hear such foolishness?” he scoffed, only to have Pellaron snarl at him.

“From the Church of Hieroneous... who watches us all... and I know you are a devotee to him, Baron,” Pellaron gave a veiled threat.  The Baron blanched a little, and then recovered.

“Nonetheless, it would require three months for...”

“Mobilization takes two weeks, my dear Baron... I am not a fool, do not presume me to be one!” Lucius snapped.  Siabrey herself decided on the far more blunt route, adn drew her dagger and began to play with it in her hands.

“M’lord Lucius is a sharp weapon indeed... and there are many blades arrayed against him... blades that will be cut down.  After he is victorious there, would you not want such a sharp weapon to be on your side after the dust clears?”  The Baron visibly gulped, and had to cough hard to avoid choking on a tender piece of pheasant.

_My, aren’t we blunt defending our man, tonight?_ Tess’ mind asked, but to her surprise, Lucius nodded to Siabrey’s statement and glowered at the Baron.

“My dear cousin,” his own voice began with venom, “you will sign the papers calling the mobilization tonight, before I leave these chambers.  Should you not, I daresay I shan’t want to think of the consequences that shall befall your status one this affair has ended.”  Tess, sitting beside Lucius, also noticed with some alarm that his sword arm was resting on the hilt of his weapon, alternately gripping and releasing it.

Tess saw the situation was reaching a breaking point, and decided to apply the last bit of pressure.  Turning to Lucius, she asked, “would you care for some harp music, my lord, just as a background to dinner?”

Even as the Baron’s mouths slipped to form the word no, Lucius’ loud, “Yes... there shall be harp music,” cut him off. 

_Thats right boy,_ Tess thought as she strung up her instrument and began playing songs detailing the grisly fate of the orcs and demons that had faced the party, _You are nothing but a fool right now... a fool that is caught and will be crushed by a young boy if you step wrong._

The Baron was no fool, and saw this as well.  Rather hurriedly he called in some servants, who brought int he requisite documents which he signed with his greasy hands.  Lucius then stood, and signed them as well.  Immediately afterwards, Lucius beckoned the party to stand.

“I am happy, dear cousin, that we have come to an understanding.  At this time, unfortunately, I have other, more immediate business to attend to.  Goodnight, Baron, and hopefully we shall see each other again on more... reasonable terms.”  The party filed out, Lucius last, glowering at the fat lord the entire way.

_Wow_, Siabrey thought on the way out, _my Lucius has grown... alot._  As she walked alongside Tess, she quietly whispered as much.

“He had no choice,” Tess whispered back, “his world was destroyed, and now he’s the highest ranking noble in the area.  He has no choice... we are all he has left of his former world... his former life.”  The two sentences sank hard into Siabrey, as Lucius went once again into the changing rooms, re-emerging in his familiar nondescript tunic and brown cloak.

“Lets head back, shall we, now that the vile business of the night is done?” he asked.

The party cantered out, and Siabrey’s stomach growled... she’d only gotten part of the main course, and her appetite for cream pie had yet to be fufilled. She whispered to herself that she hadn’t had any, and to her surprise, Lucius spurred his horse forward, and cut to the left of the surprsingly crowded street, and dipped into what looked to be an upscale bakery, reemerging a few minutes later with a single, rather large cream pie, which he hands to Siabrey.

“I hope thats worth five gold pieces,” he says, reining up his horse.  

_He bought that... for me?  But he hasn’t eaten anything... _

”Luke, I won’t eat any of this unless you take half of the pie,” Siabrey said.

“No, its your...”

“Take half,” she slightly more ordered than asked, and Lucius gingerly cut his part of the pie, and then ate it almost ravenously.  Siabrey reasoned that he could likely have eaten the rest of the pie as well, but she decided not to push him by trying to offer more (and besides, it was good pie.. she needed some for herself!)

The party arrives back at the inn in a far better mood than they left.  Valdonis’ commitment would give them almost 10,000 troops once the levies were complete.  Most would be peasant levies... ill armed compared ot regular men at arms, but enough hopefully to be the start of the force that would march on Holstean.

In much better spirits, the party decides they might stay downstairs in the inn for a little while... at least to give Elenya time to fix their dinners (she’d volunteered to do the same as the night before).  As Shaun walks in, she comes back from taking an order, walks over, checks to see if her uncle is watching (he’s yelling at an irate customer, so no), and delivers him a swift kiss in the mouth. 

“What was that for?” he asks.

“Oh... nothing... just missed ya, thats all,” she grins.  “Hmm... I’ll see you upstairs in about a half hour... right?” she winks with another one of those devilish grins as she walks back to the kitchen.

About two seconds later, she walks through the front door.  Shaun and the rest of the party do a double take, as Elenya sashays up to Shaun, and strokes his cheek.

“I’ve changed my mind... lets go now.  We’ll feed later,” her voice says, deeper and more husky.  Shaun looks confused.

_Oh... is she hot right now!

But didn’t she just go into...

NOPE!  Logic doesn’t belong here!  Hot woman wants to take me upstairs!  Logic go away... don’t bother me!  I’m going to be bizzay soon!_ Shaun’s mind jumped.

Siabrey, far more proactive than any of the other confused people, walks back towards the kitchen.

And sees Elenya in the kitchen... she waves and asks whats going on.

The Elenya amorously wrapping herself around Shaun sees Siabrey do this over his shoulder... and strikes...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Shaun did not have any of his armor on, and before much could be done, two claws slashed through his thin tunics and into his skin.  He felt his skin curling and burning, as if acid had been poured into the wounds,and a thin whisp of smokiness from his chest wafted into the air.  Confused and in pain, he looked down and saw that “Elenya’s” hands now ended in large claws, and the fingers now appeared to be devoid of skin, and less and less of her looked like it was covered by skin... more and more sickening, writhing muscles came into view.

Patrons began running out of the bar, screaming at the first attack, and within seconds the party was in full combat mode.  Not just Shaun, but the entire party had been caught at a disadvantage.  Other than Tess’ harp and Lucius’ sword, no one had carried anything greater than a dagger to the Baron’s party, and neither had anyone gone upstairs to get their weapons or armor.  Tess’ harp was out and her familiar musical strike lashed out by sonic waves, hitting the creature hard as more and more of its skin became devoid of flesh, and nothing more it looked like a human flayed alive, a sea of writhing musles with no covering.

Lucius’ sword came out, and he slashed hard at the creature, which leapt back in pain.  Its blood spattered on one of the tables, and hissing noises rose as it burned through the wood.  At the same time Elenya pushes past the stunned Siabrey and ran straight at the monster, grabbing it by the shoulder.  Small wisps of smoke curl from the place she touched as she yells, “burn!” and her own hand crackles as acid eats at it.  The creature snarls, and runs into a corner waving its hands (_haste_, and _mirror image_), as four more looking and moving exactly like it appear all over the bar.

Tess launches another songstrike, which wipes away most of the false images, allowing the party to concentrate on the real monster.   Shaun, still stunned, and rather badly hurt, declines to close with the creature and instead throws his dagger; his badly hurt arm can’t launch it far enough, and it clatters harmlessly to the ground.

Elenya then touches Shaun and his wounds, which to the surprise of everyone, start closing up.   In the midst of the fighting and shouts and screams, Shaun has a brief moment that changes his life...

_I love you so much!_ his mind babbles as she hovers around him, checking his hurts.

Siabrey meanwhile has charged from beside the kitchen, and runs at the monster, who is partially behind a table.  She attempts to leap onto the table but instead leaps _into_ it, slamming her side rather hard and thus only able to make an off-balance thrust with her dagger, which connects to the monster's arm, causing it to scream at her.

The creature then waves its hands over itself again, and a thin blue haze appears just off of its skin (_mage armor_), and then the creature lashes out at Siabrey, hitting her with claws and a nasty bite to the shoulder.  Tess launches a third songstrike, mauling the creature before Lucius, in a vicious fury, leaps onto the table beside Siabrey and cleanly decapitates the creature.

As its head rolls to a stop along the ground, it eeriely, magically speaks.

“My name is Arandul.  I was sent to kill you...where I fail, others will succeed.”  (Arandul was a quth-maren, level 4 sorceress that plays with _alter self_ to get to the targets of her assassination...)

The party, along with the few patrons that didn’t fly out of the windows, or the doors, is stunned for a few moments.  Elenya flutters about Shaun, alternately giving him pity kisses and binding his wounds, while Lucius runs upstairs to find the healing staff and fixes up Siabrey.  Several former patrons are sent running off to find priests... and a few minutes later, none less than Harrapias arrives with acolytes in tow to consecrate the body.  

It was at this point that Siabrey notices a note on the swinging doorway to the inn, pinned into the wood by a vicious looking dagger:

_My dear friends,

I shall greatly enjoy chasing you down.  The hunt is my favorite part of a kill.

Best Regards,
Rogar_

Siabrey, somewhat shaken, reports this note to everyone else, and as crowds begin to push into the bar to gawk, and Tess loudly announces, “We’re leaving!”

Party members head upstairs to begin hurriedly packing their stuff, as Tess runs outside to go to her brother’s inn to tell him of the rushed schedule.  As she gets outside into the darkness of night, a sight to the south sends chills down her spine...

A light, chilly wind blows from the south, as distant clouds roil visibly closer, each one impregnated with lightning bolts.  The streets are full now, mostly with people with belongings on their backs.  They all speak of ice monsters coming from the south... and Tess wants to join their screaming.

_Oh my God..._ Tess’ mind freezes, and her hurried walk to her brother’s place of residence turns to a dead run.

“Quin!” she calls, getting inside.  One of his men recognizes her, and tells her he’s upstairs.  Unbidden, she rushes up, and bursts into his room.

“Whats the matter?” he asks, turning from some whittling he was doing.

“We need to go... NOW.  Someone or something just tried to kill us, and the bad things to the south are coming this way.  Get your men mounted!  How soon can you be ready to ride?”  Quin’s face fell at his sister’s fright, and he answered as firmly and calmly as he could:

“Thirty minutes, we’ll be fully mounted.”

Shaun, meanwhile, managed to push his way through the crowds to the Temple of Kord, hoping to find Grumki.  Evil days were ahead, and Shaun thought with a vague remnant of humor, _We could sure use a little of the strength of Kord._

It wasn’t hard to find Grumki, as he stood head and shoulders above the rest of the crowd.  Shaun waved and shoved until Grumki saw the man flopping in the sea of people, and shoved his massive body forward, the crowd’s parting as a knife parts butter.

“Hallo, Shaun the quick witted!  What do you think of this messy night?”

“If we don’t hurry, it’ll be more messy!” Shaun shouts.  “The party is riding to Irulas!  We need your hammer by our side!”  Grumki gave a big hearty laugh.

“Ah... this sounds like another chance to show the strength of Kord!  Grumki happily accepts!”

Tess ran back, to find the party outside the inn, on horseback waiting. Shaun and Grumki had returned by this time, both mounted. Minutes seemed like hours, as the clouds roiled and boiled closer in the darkened sky, lightning launching from them to the ground in brighter, closer flashes.  

_Oh god... oh god..._ Shaun’s mind was going when to his alarm he noticed Elenya beside him on a small pony, its back covered in baked goods and preserved meats.  Her eyes spoke of fear, even though her face tried covering it.

“What are you doing?” he shouted above the increasing noise of the crowd.

“I’m coming with!  I’m not going to let you get yourself hurt like that again!” she called back.

“You’ll get hurt!  Its dangerous!  You shouldn’t come with! I won’t let you!”

“Make me go back in there!” she gave a brave, fake grin, just as Tess arrived.  Overhearing the argument, Tess shouts, “She’ll be safer with us!” and points to the closing lightning.

Siabrey’s thoughts also verged on panic as well.  The crowds were growing more scared, and still they waited as people streamed towards the north... towards the northern gates of the city.  The tension in the air grew rapidly, and for the first time in a long time, she felt worse than afraid, worse than frightened... she was _scared_.  Lucius’ horse pulled up alongside hers, and it was easily apparent from his eyes that he was going through much the same.  

_It’ll be ok,_ she wanted to tell him, but she couldn’t do it.  He reached out, grabbed her, and gave her a deep kiss, with the phrase, “I don’t know if we’re going to get through this... I love you.”

Any coherent response her mind would have come up with was wiped away as Tess shouted that her brother was coming, and they spotted a line of horses and riders fighting their way through the crowds...

“Move! Make way!” Tess shouted hoarsely, as Lucius and Siabrey joined their own voices.  The crowds parted a little, enough that hte group cold trot through to her brother’s contingent.  As they approached, Tess shuddered as she saw her brother.

_I hardly recognize him..._ she thought as she saw the visage now clad in breastplate armor, a rather wicked looking short sword at his side and a composite longbow strung to his back.  Behind him came 13 others, chain mail drooping from their shoulders, swords from their belts, and bows from their backs as well.

“Vicious night, eh Tess?” Quin shouted above the crowd, and Tess nodded, pointing north.  Quin returned her nod, and barked the orders:

“Dragon Wing Company, to protective positions!  You four, up to the front, you, to the rear! The rest, flank the sides!”  Quickly the party found themselves almost encased in protective bodies, and they began shoving their way northward.

Progress was slow, as many of the people streaming from the south into Kulloden merely passed through while streaming northwards on the main road.  Tess, Lucius, and Grumki kept calling for people to move, to little avail.  It was finally Siabrey who spurred her horse towards the edge of the road.

As the entourage now passed through much faster, Quin was heard to mutter, “Why didn’t I think of that?”

An hour of riding passed as they slowly pulled away from Kulloden.  Fear still ran in their hearts, but was more replaced by the excitement of the moment.  It was then that Shaun and Tess saw something strange up ahead.

_What the... fires alongside the road?  Who would set up camp at a time like this?_ Tess’ mind wondered.

_Moving fires?  How can a campfire move into..._ Shaun’s mind wondered simultaneosly, before panicked screams could be heard up ahead as the flames viciously lunged into the crowd.  The party lunged forward, to see that it wasn’t flames in the middle of the crowd, but two flaming creatures.

_Demons!_ ran collectively through everyone’s minds as the group charged forward with little trouble as the crowds ahead scattered into the woods.  The monsters ahead in the gloom were tall and thin, their skins dark in the night darkness, their eyes large, their faces narrow.  Their wings, or what shreds they had of wings, were wreathed in flame, along with their bodies.  As the group charged forward, each creature snatched up a helpless refugee and shredded them to pieces. (Palrethree)

Tess looks on in horror as Quin shouts to his men to charge the creatures, and two of their number are shred as the creatures catch them in their grasps. The others whirl away from the assault, inclined to offer battle with bows now, not swords. To the party’s alarm, they also note that when the men stab the creatures, flames writhe up their blades and burn their arms.  

Quin gallops past the party, Pellaron and Grumki soon behind.  

Tess, seeing her brother in danger, has a confusing array of emotions running through her... most related to fear.  She pulls out her harp and quickly begins her musical magic, lashing out at the demon closest to Quin.  Lucius reins up alongside her, and extends his hands, calling for magic bolts of energy which strike the other creature.

Shaun, meanwhile, seeing the havoc the demons are wreaking, considers using his bow until he hears Tess’ voice and sees the damage it wreaks yet again.  He then remembers the damage his own wreaked on the kobolds only a week or so prior...
_Thats it!  I’ll put them to sleep!_

He spurs his horse forward, till he is right between the two demons, his voice rising in the air in a haunting song.  The commoner at the feet of one of the demon’s falls asleep, and the two warriors closest to the demons seem woozy for a second.

But the demons merely spin towards Shaun, and snarl;  They felt magic washing over them from him, and now intend to carve him to bits before he can throw something more effective at them.  Both cut open Shaun with their flaming swords, but while Shaun’s clothes merely singe and smoke, thankfully they don’t catch fire. Shaun reels in his saddle, nearly collapsing from the pain.

Quin arrives just as the creatures slash at Shaun, and stabs his sword deep into the shoulder of one beast.  Flames leap up his blade and onto his arm, and he nearly drops his sword as Tess’ scream of “Get away Quin!” echoes loudly through the trees.

Desperate now, Tess’ voice cracks slightly as the continues her songs of power, and another blast of songstrikes takes down the beast near Quin.  Siabrey, pushing her way forward before this, launches a charge at the lone creature left, and delivers a fatal coup de grace.  Flames from the dying demon burn her as well.  Her sword tingles, and feels warm afterwards.

Within seconds, Elenya is up by Shaun, hugging him, puttering around him trying to bind up some of the wounds, and nearly crying in the process.  Lucius is almost instantly at Sibrey’s side, trying to check out the burns.  Tess grabs her brother, and shouts at him, “Don’t you _ever_ charge a demon like that again!  That is my job!”

Siabrey and Tess both simultaneously suggest that as it appears the creatures are being sent after _them_, and not the refugees, it might be better to ride away from the innocents, a comment that the rest of the party agrees with.  At the next fork in the road, where the refugees turn left to head towards Illyant, the party heads right... towards Irulas.

They ride hard, hardly stopping over the course of three days.  When they do rest, it is for short periods, just long enough to rest their horses.  The clouds to the south are far in the distance, and on the third day, the sun  is brightly shining as the party slows to a stop near the edge of a flat plain to rest their horses.

Bone tired, Lucius has sprawled himself out at the base of a rather large tree, almost napping as Siabrey sits beside him and the two talk.  Nearby Elenya and Shaun are doing the same... in far graver and quieter tones than normal.  

“Have you been keeping up on your practicing with that harp, Tess?”  Quin quietly and rather jokingly asks her.  Everyone is nervous, and Tess is used to Quin cracking remarks when he is tense.

“After what you saw,” she crosses her arms, “what do you think?”  She lets out a grin at his humor.  Its a thin one, but its better than pacing in her mind.

“I think that mother would have been quite impressed... she’d likely ask you to be the head of one of the family’s bodyguard detachments.  Firepower like that is... very very impressive.”

“I’m glad I have your approval,” she says, sitting down next to him to have a bite of an apple.  “After all, younger sister mustn’t do anything without big brother’s approval!”

He laughs... a laugh thats cut short by the hurried cry from Siabrey that there is a rider on the horizon.  Tess rises in a hurry, and a figure that she hoped she would never see again is on the far ridge... nearly 400 feet away.

It was a woman, sitting on a black charger, her blond hair flapping easily in the slight breeze.  A bright, freshly cleaned battleaxe is at her hip, and her beautiful face marred by an eyepatch.  As they look in shock, she pulls out her bow.

Shaun immediately jumps on top of Elenya, and Siabrey does the same to Lucius.  Both have the same thoughts running through their heads, remembering how Rogar shot dead the frost salamander.   As Ilia fits the arrow into her bow, the same panicked thoughts run through Shaun and Siabrey’s minds.

_Oh please, protect my love!_

The arrow sings through the air, and slashes Siabrey in the middle of the back.  Blood drips from her armor, as black poison courses through her veins.  She feels her reactions growing sluggish, her limbs growing slow.  (DM’s Note:  Ilia couldn’t use a death attack as the party saw her and saw her as a threat.  So the arrow she launched was merely poisoned with a mess that reduces Dex)  Ilia meanwhile pulled out her battleaxe, and raised it to the sky... and behind her, 15 riders in black armor thundered over the hill, and towards the party, the blonde woman at the lead, her axe over her head... a warcry on their lips.

“Ride!” Tess shouted rather unneccessarily, as the party hurriedly climbed on their mounts.  Siabrey could hardly grasp the reins at one point, and Lucius had to almost strap her onto her saddle as he grabbed her horses bridle and yanked it into following.

The chase continued some time, with Ilia and the black riders behind her gaining... faster and faster.  Tess was the first to notice this, and started to rein up her horse, calling, “We must fight them!  They ride too fast!”

Quin _did_ rein up, and shouted, “Tess!  You and your friends must ride! Ride hard!  We’ll hold them off!”   Quin’s riders spun away from the party, and began to take positions in a line beside him, swords drawn.

“QUIN!” Tess shouted, pulling her horse to a halt.  

“Don’t worry about me, Tess!  We’ll get them away!  You get to Irulas!  We’ll see you at the Wine Glass Inn!  Ride!”

Tess’ emotions burrowed into conflict, and she was frozen, her mind refusing to acknowledge what her brother was about to do.  Pellaron, as he rode by, grabbed her horses bridle, and pulled her away as the din of battle rose int he air from the rising clash of the 30 warriors...

As Tess rode off, a deep, solemn, and vicious oath ran to her lips between her tears.

“If my brother should die... I shall find the one that killed him, and cut her head off!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The party rode without rest for the next day and night, Tess, Elenya, and Lucius healing people’s horses when the wear and tear started becoming too much for the animals.  About a day outside of Irulas, the party noted up ahead (as they were charging forward at full gallop) one of the black riders, looking rather stunned as they came over a ridge, looking right at them.

His armor was midnight black full-plate, as was his very skin.  His eyes, however, were blood red, and he drew a deep crimson longsword from its scabbard as the party approached.    Tess, eager for vengeance, lashes out with bow as she charges by, as does Siabrey, Shaun and others.  Most of the arrows merely clatter off of his armor, and he snarls as the group rides by, swinging at Lucius and missing.

”Ride on!” Tess calls, only to hear Pellaron and Lucius rein up their horses.  She spins around, seeing both of them charging the creature again, Lucius calling that they must down it or it will report back which road the group has taken.

_Like they haven’t figured that out already,_ Tess grumbled as she turned her horse around, Siabrey galloping past her already, Grumki following

Lucius and Pellaron both land good blows on the creature before it turns to Lucius, and swings so hard with its sword that it knocks him off of his horse, and sends his bleeding form sprawling to the ground.  Siabrey snarls, and with a roar befitting a dragon, charges in and smashes the creature hard enough that _it_ nearly falls off its horse.  

Grumki lets out a frightening noise, something between a snarl, a growl and a shout, and his warhammer crashes into the creature’s armor, finally knocking the creature off of its mount. Grumki, furious that his little friend was injured, then begins moving in for the kill.

Shaun launches as an arrow, as Tess’ voice calls through the air again, in the same crescendo of C and C-minor, and the creature shook violently before its armor and various implements, shaking harmonically from the shound, began cutting it to pieces.

As the creature lay in its death throws, Siabrey doesn’t know whether to hit Lucius and kiss him, her mind caught between relief and anger.

“Why do you always charge towards the front!  They’re after you!  Be more careful!”  She opted for the kissing route, coupled with lecturing.

“I am a noble,” he said rather simply, somewhat muffled by her kisses, “I shall fight.”  She broke off her affections... anger route.

“Use your brain, Lucius!  Heal yourself,” she pointed towards the wounds, and Lucius began to pull out the white healing staff he’d used so much over the past several days.

_I don’t know what I would do if something happened to you... for my sake, Lucius, please don’t be reckless,_ Siabrey’s mind cried, all of its emotion fed into her eyes.

Lucius looked at her for a moment, and caught what she was thinking.  His head sunk a little lower, and he gave the briefest of nods... a sign of surrender.  He then pointed the staff towards one of his own wounds, and said the command words...

Nothing happened.

He tried again, and again, nothing happened.  Grumki came over and began healing the boy as Tess,  in a mix of anger and worry at what she felt were _her_ charges now, called for them to hurry.

It was midday the next day when the group galloped towards Irulas... called the Jewel of the Mountains, and one of the largest cities within the Empire.  Nearly 130,000 souls lived within its whitewashed walls, from the ancient dwarven city carved into the mountainside to the new human villas and houses sprawled across the plain towards the Inerman River itself.

The city guards initially wouldn’t let the group in, until Lucius produced papers as to who he was.  Very hurriedly, the gates were opened, and the party trundled inside, a weary Shaun commenting, “Its nice to have nobles as friends.”

The party then split... Tess went galloping towards the Wine Glass in, while the rest of the party set about trying to find the Imperial governor’s residence... it was obvious it was among the larger buildings in town... but _which_ large building was beyond them.

It takes only a few minutes for Tess to find the Wine Glass Inn, where she found downstairs two people she recognized from her brother’s group, sitting morosely in a corner.  They see her, but there are no smiles.

“My brother, where is he?  Is he hurt? Did he fall? How did you beat us here?” he voice blurted out four questions in the space of a second.  One of the men wearily rises, and reaches out to her.

“Quin was poisoned during teh fight... we managed to get him away.  We killed three horses riding here so fast, but we managed to get him to the Temple of Pelor... he’s there now, healing up.  I’m sorry he’s not here to greet you ma’am.”

“Him and us two were the only ones left, ma’am,” the other one volunteered.

Tess, worried but relieved, nodded.  “I deeply thank you... and as I know how mercenaries think, payment for your services will be prompt,” she began, not knowing whether Lucius really had the funds or not... it was 15,000 gold for the group originally.

“No matter... I’m giving my extra shares to the dead man’s families,” the other one, whom she remembered was called Hladir, said.  “I know I don’t plan on staying here... they say the Governor is acting strange.”

“Strange?” Alarm bells went off in Tess’ head.  “How so, and for how long?”

“Well, from the people I talked to since we got here, they say he doesn’t take messengers, and that he stays in his palace often.  Some think he might be sick... he only goes to the rarest of public occassions.  Its been this way for six months”

“Ah... I see,” she says, trying to keep her voice steady.

_More evil afoot, likely from the Countess!_ her mind screamed.

“I thank you both... for you care of my brother at the least.  Should there be any way I can be of service to you, please, let me know.”  Tess then bid a somewhat hurried adieu, and went outside.  A blunt question of “where is the governor’s palace?” later, and she was on her way to meet the rest of the party.

After announcing Lucius’ credentials, and with some rather imposing looks of intimidation from the members of the party, the group bullies their way through the Governor’s Palace into his audience chambers, interrupting a meeting between him and several other important looking officials.

The man, rather annoyed, dismisses the other figures, and snarls at the group, “Who are you, to come barging into my chambers, unbidden and unwelcome?”  Guards alongside the edge of the room, wearing the red and blue insignia of the Casalad Rangers unit of the Imperial Guard, snap to face the party, their hands on their weapons.

“I am Lucius Caladron, Count of Holstean, and these are my retainers,” Lucius annouces, his voice tinged with a slight bit of fury at being so coldly recieved.  “We are here regarding the rebellion in the south... namely that we need Imperial troops as soon as possible...”

”You are more foolish than I thought, boy,” the old man laughed.  “You need Imperial troops to put down an insignificant rebellion?  All I heard from messengers from Kulloden was that it only numbered 5,000 at most!  Your cousin the Baron can easily give you twice that number!  Besides, we must keep our troops here to properly recieve the Princess Zoe, who arrives on the morrow!  Now, I am a busy man, young lord, and I can meet with you in two days...”

Lucius was fairly near exploding at this point, as the annoyances of poor receptions int he past week rose to the surface.  Tess, unable to keep her near-legendary cool, was the first to snap.

“Are you aware, sir, of what force is marching north... of what force was upon Kulloden, only five days ago?”  The governor looks at her with a condescending frown, but she continued.  “According to the Churches of Hieroneous and Tarantor, there might be nearly 100,000 marching north!”

The governor’s eyes went wide and then he blinked... with two sets of eyelids.  Shaun alone caught this, but wanted to make sure he saw what he saw.

“They were right behind us when we left Kulloden!  They could be here any day!” Siabrey added, her own fury rising.

“There can’t be that many... the Empire needs weeks to form and raise that many troops!” the Governor nervously laughed.  “We shall keep our forces here in reserve, and prepare to properly recieve a _member of the Imperial family._”

“If they come and sack the city, you’ll have nothing to recieve her with!” Tess snarled.

“But I must properly recieve a member of the royal...” his voice trailed off.  Tess and Siabrey noticed this, and Siabrey, true to her blunt nature, growled, “Are you afraid of the princess?”

“No!” the governor answered too quickly, “Why should I be afraid of my cousin’s granddaughter!”  Siabrey, Tess and Shaun all saw through his statements, and realized he was shaking in his boots about her, for some reason.

The governor’s eyes went a little wide again, and again, Shaun saw the eyes blink with two lids.  Siabrey noticed it as well, and the two carefully kept the secret to themselves.

“If, perhaps, Your Excellency would sign the levy papers now, and begin the process as soon as possible _after_ Her Majesty’s arrival, I would be greatly assisted,” Lucius proposed, his voice barely civil in tone. “I am sure that should the rebellious armies march to Irulas, and sack the city, Her Majesty would most likely _not_ be pleased you chose to keep your troops here to properly conduct a review!”  The governor was slightly taken aback, before his face went red and the argument resumed.

As Lucius and the Governor continued their verbal duel, Siabrey and Shaun get Tess’ attention quietly, and tell her what they saw.

“I know nothing that has that... ‘double blink,’ as you call it.... except perhaps a doppleganger,” Tess says in a quiet whisper.

“A dopple-what?” Siabrey hisses in a confused tone.

“A doppleganger.  They are creatures that can take the shape of another and assume one’s place in society.  I’ve heard stories of them, but I didn’t know they might have existed... let’s keep this quiet... among us.”

The governor’s face was filled with annoyance, and further shouts and rumbles echo in the room as the governor loudly protests while Lucius, Tess, Siabrey and even Shaun (mostly Siabrey and Tess) press their point, with numbers, mobilization times, and other pieces of relevant, dangerous information.  Finally, the governor relents... more from annoyance and attempting to get the group out of his chambers than seeing their point.  To the shock of Tess and Shaun, he rumbles however that per Imperial law, Lucius must command the troops going to put down the revolt.  After the proper forms have been signed, Lucius et al bid a very curt adieu, and practically storm out of the chamber.

“Nobles are jackasses,” Siabrey blurts out as they crisscross the various reception hallways and corridors of the Palace.  She suddenly remembers what her heart’s desire is, and quickly adds, “No offense, Lucius.”

“None taken,” he fumes, not at her, but at the governor and the Imperial bureaucracy.  “Stupidity unfortunately comes in all ranks of people, though in the nobility it comes in unusually large amounts.”

As they break out of the governor’s residence, it is rapidly approaching dusk, and Lucius volunteers the group should find a place to spend the night.  

_Not in another inn... that plan failed miserably_ Tess thought, now sliding more and more into the role of bodyguard her family instinct had instilled in her.

“We should go to a Temple,” she said firmly. 

Remembering what Tess had told them just before they entered the palace, Shaun jumps in, “perhaps the Temple of Pelor?”  

Tess’ eyes light up a bit, and its agreed upon, Siabrey remarking quietly, “We can also look up information on dopple-whatnots there.”

After arriving at the temple, the party is greeted by two acolytes.  Tess asks one about an injured rider that arrived some days ago, and he leads her to the Healer’s Wing of the temple, where her brother lay resting.  The others ask the acolyte if the Temple has any information on monsters called dopplegangers, and the acolyte, noting especially Lucius’ armor, quickly leads them back to the Temple library.

Tess, meanwhile, arrives outside a small door in the immaculate marble and redstone hallway.

“If you like, madam, I can accompany you in to see your...”

“Brother... he’s my brother.”

“Ah,” the priest said, “if you wish privacy, I shall remain out here.  Knock when you wish to be let out.”  Tess nodded, and the priest opened the door for her.

Quin was laying on a bed inside the beautifully decorated room.  He had bandages covering most of his upper body, and his armor lay on the floor beside his bed.  She noted with great alarm the two large holes that had punctured the front of his breastplate, and the fact that one of his shoulder guards had be sliced in half.

“Oh Quin!” she ran forward, giving him as much of a bearhug as his prone position would allow.  HE gave her a grin, and said simply, “Keldares don’t die easily, dear, though,” he holds up his arm that corresponds to the shattered shoulder guard, “my new arm feels really odd.”

“You lost your arm?!” Tess gasped, and Quin nodded rather weakly.  

“Yup... I managed to give the blond one two or three good stabs with my sword before her friends stabbed me and she lopped my arm off.  Hladir and Bernulouas were scared... I don’t blame them, and they ran, grabbing my horse as they went.  First time in my life that I’m happy I experienced cowardice.”

The two talked for several hours, Quin confirming that of the original 14, only three came back.  His boys had managed to injure Ilia, however, and had taken down two of the black riders, and injure three more before they were trampled underfoot.

As one of the acolytes goes searching for the relevant volume in the temple library, another notices Xanadu peeking out of Siabrey’s backpack.  Rather curious, he walks slowly up to the cat... who still has the idol with his intelligence right beside him.

“Ah... yes, the Pelor Library in Irulas... I’ve wanted to come here so much,” Xanadu said absent mindedly.  The priest jumped backwards, as others looked up from their work.

“The cat talks?” the priest asked, “how did this magic come about?”

“Um... we don’t know,” Siabrey admitted, as the cat leapt out of her backpack and onto the floor.  One of the female acolytes disappeared for a second, and reappeared with some cooked meat as Siabrey continued, “he is bound into the form of a cat, while his intelligence and personality are bound into this idol.”  Siabrey pulls out the idol, and the priest winces.

”That thing gives off rays of evil... was it from a demon?”  Shaun and Siabrey relate the story of how the idols were found, and the priests eyes widen as he gingerly picks it up.

“Such a thing must be destroyed,” the priest announces after a few moments, and dashes the idol to the ground, and it shatters into three pieces.

A bright light flashes around Xanadu, and Shaun and Siabrey narrowly dodge one f the bright rays flashing out from the cat.  It seems to grow immensely, enlongating 20 feet in front and behind, before contracting into a lump, which reveals itself to be a naked half-elf, curled up on the temple floor in the fetal position.

Without bidding Lucius drapes his cloak over the restored Xanadu, as both Shaun and Siabrey reflect, _Why didn’t I think of that?_ 

“Thank you, kind priest,” the now half-elf Xanadu say, brushing aside tousles of black hair now showing signs of grey.  His face has a few rather stately age lines, but he is neither handsome nor ugly.  “And now... onto finding out about this doppleganger, I believe is what you said?”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

DM’s Note:  At the end of this harrowing two weeks, our party finds themselves (apparently) safe in Irulas... at least for the time being.  People under stress tend to lose their inhibitions around each other, and humor tends to flow...which can lead to interesting circumstances.

That said... be forewarned... SOME OF THE FOLLOWING MAY OFFEND PEOPLE'S GRANDMOTHERS (Isida Kep’Tukari  taught me the phrase... roughly  )  It is included because its either darn funny, or there are significant potential plotlines coming out of it.  So there... its been said 

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

As the party looks up the information alongside the priests, Shaun becomes slightly bored.  

_Hmm... I think Xanadu would look funny if..._

“Instead of a cloak,” Shaun volunteers, “how about you wear my entertainer’s outfit?”  

Xanadu looks at the bard, and growls a gutteral, “No, I’m not a fool like others present.”

“Oh... a battle of wits is it?” Shaun asks, accepting what he presumes to be a challenge, “at least I wasn’t a grumpy cat for the past... oh... two hundred years?”

Xanadu, thoroughly annoyed, extends a finger, and mutters a word.  Shaun’s clothes collapse to the ground around his now furry, cute faced figure.  

_You bastard!_ he snaps, but all his voice can muster is, “Meow!”

Siabrey breaks out into laughter, as does Elenya.  The priests look on in worried confusion, as Lucius just hangs his head.

“Now, where were we?” Xanadu says to the priests, who rather nervously restart the search.  That lasts for only a few moments before Lucius asks politely that Shaun be changed back.

“By all means, m’lord,” Xanadu smiles, “I think he’s learned his lesson.”  The trickster reforms into his regular human shape, sans clothing.  Shaun quickly moves to cover up vital areas, but not before Siabrey breaks out into more laughter, Elenya laughs a little softly but more goes a slight shade a red as she stares at said areas, and Lucius hangs his head even lower.

“Can we continue our search?” he asks, his voice even, but just barely concealing a slight annoyance.

The party quickly finds the relevant entries... discovering that dopplegangers function as if an _alter self_ spell has been continously cast on them.. and that this spell can break down in periods of stress... such as when wounded, or put in an exceedingly stressful situation.   The priests ask why the party is interested, and Lucius starts telling them about the governor before Shaun’s mouth interrupts again.

“Perhaps someone needs to cast _alter attitude_ on our friend wizard... he seems rather grumpy.”

Xanadu points another finger at Shaun, whose lips suddenly cannot convey sound.  Siabrey pronounces this an excellent arrangement, and as Lucius, miffed, continued his description of the governor’s actions, Shaun begins scribbling an apology.  Xanadu flashes a finger at him again just before he can complete the note.

“Will you behave?” Xanadu asks, his tone very much with the fatherly and lecturing side of speech.

“Yes... I will.  I apologize.” 

”Good... you were being a jackass.  Its a good thing people are here sometimes to keep you in line,” Elenya grins, to Shaun’s shock.

_Huh?_ his confused mind thought. He looked at her in a very confused manner, and she gave him a wink.  _She’s talked back to me... none of the others did that... She saves my life, and tells me off... ????_

Some hours passed with Shaun actually behaving as the party and a few priests delved deeper into the mysteries of the doppleganger.  Tess returned, and updated everyone on her brother’s condition.  By their fourth hour, it was late into the night, and yawns were dancing around the table.

“Friend priest,” Tess asked, “my noble friend here has but a short list of places where he can safely stay. Would it be possible for us to stay here, in your Temple?”

“I can speak on the behalf of the High Priest that, by all means, we would be honored if the Count of Holstean, and his retinue, stayed within our Temple walls.”




The group set out for some well deserved rest... Tess asking to stay with her brother, with Shaun, Elenya, Siabrey and Lucius following their usual pairings, leaving Pellaron and Xanadu a third room to themselves.  The priests spent twenty minutes or so preparing the rooms, before allowing the party to go in.  Lucius snuck off, while the rest of the party watched as Xanadu and Shaun got into another spat.

“For a human, you can be pretty stupid,” Shaun spat at one point, and Xanadu snapped, “I am a _half elf_!  Half elf! Don’t deny me the better half of my ancestry!  No offense to the other, sane humans present,” he quickly added.  Siabrey and Elenya both broke out laughing as the exchange deepened until both parties in the verbal duel decided to just break things off for the night.  Shaun missed seeing Xanadu make some slight motions, and didn’t feel that some things on him might have grown smaller... namely his best friend...

Shaun’s mind was on one thing... Elenya.  His heart had wandered repeatedly in the past, yet now, he was sure it had finally settled on someone.  He wasn’t exactly sure when it happened, but his mind guessed it was likely when she attacked the assassin that had badly hurt him.  The mixture of fury against the creature, and her deep caring for him and his wounds afterwards, plowed deeply into the furrows of his heart.

_She is the one... and I get her to myself tonight!  And now that I owe her so much..._ his mind snaps back to Lucius’ book.  He excuses himself from her room, and begins walking towards the small room where Lucius and Siabrey would be.

Siabrey meanwhile, had nice, warm thoughts in her head as she walked back to her room.  _After fives days of hard riding, fighting, and nearly dying...I get to spend some alone time with Lucius..._ Her heart lept a little at the thought... far more relaxing than sleeping on the saddle or slashing her sword into some creature’s belly.  Perhaps it was because of the stress of the past few weeks, of nearly losing him five times, of she herself nearly falling in battle several times... but her normal moral foreboding about being around him was gone.  Her emotions roiled with a mixture of love and protectiveness... he was _her_ charge the same time that he was _her_... more than friend.  She hadn’t felt this way about any man in a long time, if ever... and it was quite exhilarating for her.

Before she reaches the door, a priest stops her, and hands her a small package, saying it is from her friend Tess.  Siabrey thanks the man, and opens it once she’s sure no one is looking.  Inside, she finds several vials, with the stamp of an alchemist’s shop on them.

_Tess... I ought to smack you tomorrow,_ Siabrey grinned. _I’m not going to need these._  Absent mindedly she rolled one around in her hand, as she walked into the room to put them into her backpack...

And then she sees him with a book.  Lucius looked up, saw her, and quickly the book flies shut, his hands protectively covering it as he looked at her with wide, surprised eyes.

“What book was that?” Siabrey asks, walking closer.  “Was that the surprise in Kulloden?”  _You let me see the other books you have, Lucius.  Why is this one so special that it needs to be covered up?_

“Its... its nothing...just a history book,” Lucius blabbers, slowly moving it towards his pack.  His fingers don’t cover as much as he wanted them to, and she notices the small symbol of the Temple of Sune on the lower cover.  She blushes a tad, but more her face grew a sly grin.  _Mmm... things begin to make sense now..._

“What is it you have there?” she presses, her hands delicately reaching for it.  “A book from Sune?”  She saw his tension relax a bit, though the look of surprised horror remains on his face.  She beamed a big smile at him, taking the book from him.  “Why do you have this?”

_Aha!_ her mind shouts, _That’s what it was..._  The thought provokes questions in her mind between the side that loved him, and the side that wanted to protect him.  _He’s vulnerable... he’s trying to learn. Don’t push him too hard.  If he wants to take another step, he will... but let him make the decision._

_He’s bought this book!  He’s made up his mind already!_

_No, he could be just curious..._

“I... um... well... I... was nervous,” he finally admits, “All I had to go on was... what you mentioned those weeks ago at my mother’s banquet, and should things... um... well.. happen... I just wanted you...um...well...”

“Me to be happy?” she asked, beaming with pride as he nodded sheepishly, the more relaxed part of her mind starting to fill for the first time with anticipation.  _Hold yourself, Siabrey... let him choose!_ the more restrictive parts called... in a fight they were quickly losing.

 “I got through only 30 pages... I tried to read when you weren’t looking... I wanted it to be a surprise,” he said quietly. 

Her smile grew exceedingly bright as she stood over him with the book in hand, glancing at the items he would have covered.  _He wanted to surprise you... to make you happy!_

_If he cares for you this much, that he was planning for this... why are you so wound up about the possibility?  Its not as if you’re brand new to this thing, Siabrey!  You love him, don't you?_

_Yes!  But I don’t want to hurt him..._ her doubting mind called plaintively, as its last ditch defense.

For a few minutes she was only able to stand there in stunned, if pleased, silence.  Her wide smile somehow grew wider... 

And then the debate was settled in her mind. She leaned over and delivered on his lips a kiss that conveyed her every feeling for him as her hands pulled his face up towards her.  It couldn’t have lasted more than a few seconds, but it was a moment she truly savored until the creak of the still unlocked door rudely interrupted her plans.

”Um,” Shaun’s voice came from the doorway, and whatever he was about to say was cut off when he saw Siabrey leaning over Lucius... the two obviously not wanting to be bothered.

“Are you looking for this?” Siabrey stood up, and held up the book with a grin a rogue would be proud of.  Shaun coughed.  

“Um... yes... I was...” he said slowly, looking at Lucius who, with a grin on his own face, nodded slowly.

“Here... take it.  Lucius won’t have any need for it tonight,” Siabrey gave a devilish grin, handing the book to Shaun.  _I have some lessons of my own, _ her mind laughed.

  He started to thank her, but she’d already started swinging the door shut, his last glimpse of the two being her sashaying over to where Lucius sat, and his face covered in a grin.  The door closed with a slight thunk, and Shaun started peering inside the book.  He hadn’t gotten more than a few paragraphs into it when he heard the soft click of the lock on the door, as a few nervous giggles came from the other side.

Happy and giddy, Shaun dashed down the hall of the temple to his own room, the few priests that were up at this late hour too busy in their thoughts and contemplations.  He flipped through several pages as he walked, and was more than amazed to see that in the first two pages he looked at, there were more tips and items than he could dream of.  Quite eager, he burst into Elenya’s room, slammed the door shut, and started about his business, until his trousers came off; and he screamed.

Priests in the hall noticed this, and several began knocking on his door, asking if all was well, as the screams now mingled with Elenya’s giggling laughter.  The door then burst open, and Shaun in his birthday suit flashed down the hallway, screaming the whole time, to the room with Xanadu and Pellaron.

Xanadu opened the door, a big grin on his face, and asked in a shaky voice if there was a problem.  Before Shaun could speak, Xanadu nearly fell over laughing, and to the bard’s chagrin, the paladin had almost fallen off of his bed in laughter as well.  

“Can you fix it?  Please?” Shaun asked in desperation. 

“I don’t know... the last two times you didn’t learn your lesson.  I don’t know if I should fix this one... how can I be sure you won’t go back on your word again?” Xanadu tried to cross his arms and look imposing, but numerous snickers made their way through his attempts at a stern visage.

“Please... for the love of all that is holy, fix it!” Shaun begged.  It was fortunate it was this late, as only three priests had gathered outside the door, confused as to what was going on.

”Fine,” Xanadu smiled, “I’ll return it to its normal size... IF... in return you get a cat’s tail, until I am sure you’ve learned your lesson not to be such a fool around me.”  Shaun eagerly nodded, and Xanadu, with the flick of his fingers, restored Shaun’s best friend, and bestowed upon his rear an orange, striped cat’s tail.

“Go...” Xanadu said in a commanding voice that collapsed into a snicker.  “Go before I change my mind!” the snicker exploded into more laughter.

Thoroughly cowed and embarrassed, Shaun slinked back to his own room, with his tail literally between his legs.  He was too red faced to notice the concerned look of the acolyte who walked by... rather confused.  As he dashed back into Elenya’s room, she burst out giggling again, this time at the tail.  After her spasms of laughter ended, she said it was too late to do anything, and that she was willing to cuddle, or sleep.  Resigned to his fate, Shaun laid down and went into a fitful, rather grumpy sleep.





It was early the next morning when Tesseron came to the wing of the temple where her friends were to wake them up... after all, today was the day Princess Zoe would arrive in Irulas.  She found Elenya awake and setting her room straight, save the bed, where Shaun still lay sleeping, the last few inches of a cat’s tail peering out of the covers.  Tess and Elenya shared a good laugh, before she went to the next room.

It was locked.

She asked several of the acolytes where she could find a key (fortunately, all of the ones awake now had been asleep during the shenanigans the night before), and soon one was tracked down so she could wake the Count and, “his bodyguard,” as she loosely described Siabrey.

The lock opened with a soft click, and the door cracked as Tess’ voice echoed into the silent room.

“Rise and shine, sleepy... oh!”  The door quickly closed, as Tess’ face went beet red.

“Are his lordship and his guard awake?” one of the acolytes asked.  “We shall being preparing a meal for them if that is so.”

“Um,” Tess said quickly, “they... uh... need a couple hours more rest.  I’ll check on them then... and tell you if they’re awake.  Don’t open the door till then.”  The acolyte nodded, and Tess had to suppress a laugh.

_So, the vials did come in handy.  I’ll have to tell Siabrey ‘I told you so’ when she finally wakes up..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Our next session is tommorrow night, so likley the next story section will appear perhaps three to four days after...


----------



## Lela

Lllllloooooooooolllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drag n fly

Hi everyone!

I play Siabrey for this story. She's a really fun character to play, and our DM is great!

As a note, Siabrey's background story is posted at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1265856#post1265856

Our dear DM also insists that I take some credit for helping to read and edit the write ups. I insist no such credit is due, as we both love to write (Siabrey's 15 page long background should relate that )

I hope that you are all enjoying the story, and are looking forward to what more will come!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is the first part of the game from 1-30-04, where the party discovered numerous plots developing about them, as well as had some harrowing escapes.  This will be the first of many updates, which I shall post as I finish typing them....

===========================================

*Embarassment, or Why One Should Respect the Sanctity of a Temple*

The night for Siabrey had been a short one, for obvious reasons, and after several hours had ended with a pleasurable drift into sleep in Lucius’ arms... which felt much warmer than usual, but soothing nonetheless.

Her dreams initially were of her and him... together.  She saw herself beside him, in a valley of green, walking through the trees together before laying down in a green meadow.  The dream then shifted, and changed, to her at the manor of a childhood friend who she had not been allowed to be close to... her in the midst of a ball, a gala, with her and Lucius as the centerpieces as all of her friends that would have mocked her skin and her wings now looking on in sheer adoration.

However, the sun in the dream seemed strange.  At first, it merely roiled, changing from its blindingly yellow white to a dull yellow... and then it grew larger, and larger still.  As its form slowly began to take over half of the dreamy horizon, she felt heat coursing over her body.  The other partygoers, even Lucius, had vanished as the gala changed to a parched landscape, the sun drawing larger still.  Finally, she made out on its fiery visage a face, glowering and angry.  

Fear coursed through her sleeping veins, as the powerful heat increased over her body, rising to the level of pain.  However, the dark flaming face then broke into a small smile...

And she woke, sitting straight up in bed up with a small gasp.

The pleasant light from the sun outside streamed in through the small window in the room.  Her clothes lay strewn across the floor, mingled with those of Lucius... carelessly tossed aside on the previous night.  Lucius himself was standing in the middle of the room, reading something, though with only his trousers on.  She could only see the side of his bare back, but she noticed it was unusually red.  He turned on hearing her noise, and gave a smile.

”So... you’re awake?” he winced slightly as he turned his back.  “And your... your back!” he pointed.

Siabrey then tried to turn to put her own naked back to the mirror so she could see, and a shooting pain ran through it.  She winced hard, with a little gasp.  Lucius was beside her in a second, though she heard him gasp as he leaned over, moving his back.

“I... ah... can’t see it.  What’s wrong with it?” she said, her voice full of worry.

“Its bright red... as if it was scalded.  Just like mine,” Lucius stood back up rather painfully.  “I don’t know what happened.”

_Its definitely not a floor burn,_ Siabrey thought as she painfully extricated herself from the randomly thrown about covers wrapped around parts of her in ways that now boggled her waking mind.  Her upper body ached from the burn of some kind, while her lower body had dull aches for other reasons, now distant, pleasant memories.  The process took several excruciating minutes, with Lucius gritting his teeth as he bent over to try and help as much as he could.

After she finally was able to rise, she and Lucius realized that her burns extended along her back, to the back of her legs.  They did not look like severe burns...more like a mild case of sunburn.  However, they hurt as if thousands of small daggers were prickling her back.

”Ah!” she winced again as she turned, now able to see her back with the wall mirror.  It was beet red, just like Lucius’.  _How the heck did we get this bad a sunburn while indoors?_  “Would the priests of... ah!... Pelor have any healing salves maybe?”

Lucius winced as he looked through his bags for something, coming up empty.  “I... ow!  I dread putting a shirt on that will rub these burns!  I can’t...” Siabrey then, with slight pain, folded her arms, covering up the upper part of her still naked torso.  

“You’re partially dressed... so it’s less pain for you to put on a shirt than me to try to put on a shirt _and_ trousers, my dear!”  _And until I get some salve, I am going to sit in here... I’ll be buddled if I’m going to run out there topless with no trousers!_

“How about,” he said quietly, “we both go.  That way,” he gave a weak grin, “if there’s some salve, we might be able to get it put on faster after we find it?”

Siabrey realized the logic was sound, but she still didn’t like the results.  “Alright.  I’ll help you dress if you help me.”

Lucius nodded, and looked a little crestfallen at the task at hand.  He winced as he reached down, and gave several gasps as he pulled a shirt over his head, with Siabrey trying to help as best as her short frame could.  Then it was her turn... a little easier because her shorter height allowed him to help without bending too much.  After a good fifteen minutes of simply dressing with no shoes, the two went out into the corridor.

There, they found Tess, Pellaron, and Elenya already outside.  Lucius broke off to find a priest, and Tess saw them, immediately her face went beet red as she walked up to Siabrey.

“So...” she whispered, “the sleepy ones awake.  He wore you out?”  Tess’ grin was full of mocking mirth, and Siabrey’s response was rather terse.

“It bears none of your business to find out,” she said, trying to turn away haughtily before her back reminded her that moving was a bad thing.  She managed to keep the pain from going over her face enough that Tess pressed with her teasing.

”And I saw that the vials I slipped to you last night came in handy at least,”  Tess’ grin changed to one of triumph, “I believe an ‘I told you so’ is in order.”  Siabrey’s copper face blushed red, as shock went through her body.

“You saw? When?  How?” she pressed, her eyes more shocked than dangerous.  Tess laughed.

“One shouldn’t discount the curiosity of one’s friends, especially when they come in the morning offering food,” Tess giggled.  “I unlocked the door to check on you for food, and well...”

Siabrey had to smile a little at that, and noticed behind Tess that Shaun was now out of his room... he was clad only in trousers, and his back was bright red as well...



Shaun quietly uttered a curse, as Elenya fretted over his sore back.  His brand new tail twitched nervously with pain (he’d slipped it into a trouser leg to hide it) as she tried rubbing another healing salve on it... to no effect.

“Argh!” she groaned, noting the lack of effect, “Nothing’s working on this!  Shauny, I can’t heal this, its gotta heal on its own!  Maybe you angered a god or something, I don’t know what would cause something like this!”

Shaun grunted.  “Thanks for trying, hon,” he leaned over with some pain and gave her a quick kiss for the attempt.  He’d suffered a dream that was unknowingly, remarkably like Siabrey’s... a sun growing larger and closer, and a burning sensation before the sun went away.  He then awoke, with his back and his legs red and sore.

Elenya had been fine, however, and she’d spent the first several hours of their morning, since the sun rose just above the horizon, trying various herbs and natural medicines she’d smuggled with her from Kulloden.  “I sort of lied to my uncle,” she had confessed to Shaun earlier as she had tried limbrasweed on his back, “I told him I was headed to the next town over to get some supplies.”  They’d shared a laugh at the quip, which Shaun’s back and shouted at him over.  It was still shouting, and cried out in pain every time someone or something touched it.

He guessed from Siabrey’s winces of pain as she moved that she had the same problem... the same with Lucius.  However, though, she’d noticed that neither Elenya, Pellaron, or Tess had any marks on them at all, and from under the ends of Xanadu’s sleeves he could see the half-elf’s arms were a little red, but he showed no sign of any pain.  Lucius was now returning from wherever he had stumbled off to, with a rather well dressed priest in tow.

“Please come here, my brethren,” the priest said quietly, his voice full of compassion and something else.  “I have a message for you from the High Priest of this Temple.”

Shaun painfully walked over to the rest of the group, as the Priest continued.

“His Holiness requests that you attend a private service to give honor to Pelor for your safe arrival, and your stay here.”

“A service?” he asked a little to incredulously.  “But my back...”   His statement ended abruptly as Elenya delivered a rather soft blow to the back of his head.

“We’ve been invited by the _High Priest_ she hissed, “and in order to show respect, you should probably put a nice shirt on, at least!”  Shaun was about to protest, till he heard Tess hiss the same thing to Siabrey and Lucius.  Resigned to their fates, all three moped back to their rooms and spent the next half hour painfully changing into more appropriate attire.

When they emerged, the priest led them through the colonnades and marbled Temple corridors, deep into the heart of the massive structure.  After several twists and turns, the group arrived outside a large set of bronzed doors, with an acolyte on either side.

“His Holiness will now receive you.  May Pelor’s blessings shine on you all,” the priest bowed, and turned to leave.  As he did so, Shaun blinked hard.  He swore he saw the priest’s face start forming a grin.

The massive bronzed doors swung open, and Shaun and the rest of the party walked into what appeared to be the most opulent personal office any of them (save possibly Lucius) had ever seen.  The floors were made of pink marble, the walls made of white marble, with large malachite columns flanking the sides.  An ornately carved, ebonswood desk sat in the center, with a high throne like chair behind it.  To the desk’s front sat enough smaller ebonswood chairs for the party to sit in, all neatly arranged in rows.

In the throne sat a man of rather average height, in the latter part of his middle age.  He didn’t not wear the elaborate Robes of Ceremony that he would during a public function, but rather comparatively simple, yet colorful robes of a Pelor priest.

“Your Holiness,” Shaun heard Tess greet the High Priest, who smiled at her and gave a nod.

“Greetings,” his voice said, pleasant in tone and demeanor.  “Please, be seated.  Pelor has instructed me to impart upon you some words of advice and encouragement.  It should not take too much of your valuable time... Pelor as well as my mortal self are aware you have much important business to attend to, business that will not only be beneficial to yourselves and our church, but to the cause of Good in the Valley.”

Shaun almost right away zoned off as the clergyman began his ceremony.  In his childhood, he’d been dragged to many services he didn’t care for, and thus it was old nature to him to act attentive while his mind drifted to other items... Elenya, gold, notoriety.  The priest was mentioning things about respecting the home of a host when one was a guest, when Shaun was suddenly brought back to paying attention quite suddenly.

”Thus was why some of you have awoke this morning touched, directly, by Pelor,” his voice said, stern and hard.  Shaun gave a slight jump, which caused his back to complain loudly.  The High Priest was looking directly at him.

“Pelor is pleased with what you have done so far in your journeys, but these deeds do not excuse you from acting in a proper manner within his Temple.”  Shaun’s vision was riveted to the High Priest, he did not see the looks of shock and horror on Lucius’ and Siabrey’s face, and the looks of barely disguised mirth on the faces of Elenya and Tess.

“You,” the High Priest said, pointing directly at Shaun, “and your wizard friend, or should I say foe, engaged in hijinks more worthy of the Temple of Olidimarra and Saupious the Prankster, than Pelor, God of the Sun.  For such frivolous disregard of the sanctity of this Temple in streaking through it with nary a thread on your body, Pelor could have enacted far worse punishment than a mere sunburn... such as burning fire on offending body parts. I ask you, that you keep such jests and pranks out of these hallowed halls, and save them for the other places I mentioned.”

Shaun found himself shrinking in his chair, his fear and embarrassment enough that he ignored the pain his back was giving him from its moving out of place.  He eyes watched as the priest’s damning finger then pointed towards Lucius and Siabrey.

“And you two,” he continued, his voice still very stern and stentorian, “engaged in acts of fornication while in the hallowed halls of this celibate Temple.  For such you received your burns.  Take your activities to the Temples of Sune or Gladimarra, and not here within these walls.  You too should count yourself among those with luck... for while Sune and Gladimarra might hold most sway over fertility, Pelor has not been left out, and has been known to use those who fornicate in his temples as vessels for children to be born, easing their conception.”

Siabrey visibly gulped, and Shaun saw Lucius slink down in his chair till his head was barely visible, his eyes filled with fear and guilt.  Shaun turned back to the priest, and watched as the man’s face softened, and a smile slowly grew on his lips.

“However, as I said,” the priest began, his voice not nearly as hard, “Pelor recognizes your achievements, and also the fact that none of you are experienced with his rules and regulations.  These sunburns bestowed upon you will fade away over the course of the day.  Consider these a gentle reminder from the God of the Sun that you should act appropriately to your locale, and his blessings will continue to fall upon you.  You are more than welcome to continue your temple stay, and I trust we shall not have any more ‘sermons’ of this unhappy sort.”

The party nodded, Lucius, Siabrey, and Shaun rather wide eyed.

“Good,” the High Priest then smiled.  “You are free to leave then, and may Pelor’s blessings be upon you in your quest and through your days.”  He made several divine motions, bestowing a blessing on the party.  Afterwards, he rose, as did the party, and Tess walked to the front of the group.

“So... these were reminders to them then?” she asked a little concerned.  She did not like the idea of many of the major party members wandering around into possible conflict with burns on their back.

“They are but minor reminders... they shall wear off in several hours.  Pelor keeps in his heart the names of those who help him, and remembers their actions,” the priest smiled broadly as he closed several of the holy books in front of him.  “If they behave during their stay, there won’t be any issue.”

Suitably chastened, the delinquent party members, and their innocent and now grinning comrades, left the offices of the High Priest and headed back to their accommodations.  It was during this walk that everyone hears Lucius snap his fingers as he remembered something.

“I just remembered... Princess Zoe will be arriving this afternoon!”


===============================================

Yeah, the party got a little reminder to remember where they're at... punking them a little was fun :-D


----------



## Lela

_And_ we transition to a new, shall we say, major complication. It seems to me that Zoe will surely have a problem with Siabrey frolicing with her fiance-to-be. 

  Aw, it's the perfect love story.  One that truely could end in tradgedy or perfect happiness.  Gotta love it.  And I do.

Also, I must mention that magnificent touch with the gentle divine reminder. Really, if that were going on in a temple to me, I might have something to say about it too.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yes... this next section is but the first in the party's dealings with the Princess... they ended up [sarcasm] REALLY liking her! [/sarcasm]    More sections will come online as I finish them...

Part Two of the adventure from 1-30-4, known as...

*Of Princesses, Politics, and Strange Chemicals in the Water... Part 1*

Tess noticed Siabrey’s face squinch immediately at Lucius’ announcement that the Princess was arriving that day.  As much as some small part of Tess admitted she would love to be in Siabrey’s place, she felt for the poor girl;  a wandering mercenary versus the wits, charm, and wealth of a royal blood, the likely successor to the Imperial throne.  The match seemed far too one sided.

However, Tess momentarily then saw Lucius’ reaction when saying her name, and saw a surprising amount of disgust emanating from his face.  Tess knew that the Princess was far older than him, and it would likely be a political marriage, but she hadn’t expected absolute distaste to rise in his voice.

“I suppose,” he said quietly, “I should go to the procession as she enters the city.”  He gave a genuine, saddened sigh, as Siabrey looked down.  Momentarily, Tess saw him quickly lift his eyes back up... and they had a gleam.

A mischievous gleam.

_Oh boy... this is never good when he gets that twinkle in his eye,_ Tess thought, remembering the hijinks in Kulloden the last time Lucius ran off to do something he thought was funny.  _As Siabrey is too busy moping, I should quiz him about it..._

“What are you up to, Lucius?” Tess asked, raising an eyebrow and stopping in the middle of the Temple hallway.  She folded her arms.

“Well,  Siabrey?” Lucius asked in his sweetest, most innocent voice, “would you mind coming with me to the parade?  I’d prefer to have some company while watching a boring procession of elephants, beasts and jugglers.”  He then gave Tess’ friend a wink.

_Oh... that wink said that something is going on either before or after the parade... _ Tess snorted quickly.  _Hmph... hopefully they’ll run to the Sune Temple instead of here!_  She watched as Siabrey’s face rose quickly, in a much better mood now that she would get to spend some time with Lucius.  Tess, however, still was able to trace the thin lines of worry in her eyes...  she was scared that this woman just might take Lucius from her...

“So you kiddies will be going to the parade then?”  Tess asked.  ‘Kiddies’ was only a relative term... Siabrey was actually three years older than Tess.  The two lovebirds nodded, and Tess had to smile.

_They are so into each other, it is almost sickening,_ her mind laughed.

“Run along then... just stay out of trouble!”

“Oh, we won’t get into any trouble... I’m refusing to sit in the noble’s boxes along the route!” Lucius beamed as he started to turn away.

_What?!_ Tess mind snapped at the last comment.  She was of very very minor noble blood... hardly much, but she knew enough that such a move could easily be considered an insult to the other nobles... not to mention that not sitting next to them would mean not being able to schmooze them for badly needed troops...

“Lucius?” she called after him, “are you sure you want to not sit with the other nobles?  We are here trying to raise...”  She stopped as Lucius raised his hand with a smile.

“Fair Tess, more than likely the Princess will have at least one gala, likely several, during her stay here in Irulas.  Logically, she would invite me, as I am the object of her current pursuit.  There can be plenty of ‘schmoozing’ and ‘elbow greasing’ then.”

_A GALA?  When... I need a dre... wait... I have the armor!_ Tess’ mind laughed.  Her last major party event had been the Countess’ thank you banquet... before that it had been some time.  And now, there was the possibility of attending an Imperial ball.  A lazy smile spread across Tess’ lips as the pleasant thought went through her own head for a few seconds.

“When’s this... ‘gala?’” Shaun smartly asked, as it was fairly obvious Tess would like to know, but her mind was too wrapped up in daydreaming at hte moment to form a coherent thought.

“I don’t know,” Lucius grinned at Tess, who re-emerged into the conscious world slowly.  “I’ll find out probably tonight.  In the meantime, we’ve a parade to attend... maybe you can go and scout the city for information, and we’ll meet back here at dusk?”

“Sounds like a plan,” Tess said, her mind now refocused, but in a better mood.  “Be careful you two... and Siabrey?”  Tess reached into her pocket as Siabrey drew beside her.

“Remember... you are Lord Lucius’ bodyguard.  Make sure he stays well,” she whispered, and handed Siabrey two of the same vials she had sent her the previous night.   Siabrey grinned, stuffed them into a pouch, and mouthed quietly, “Thank you,” to Tess.  Tess merely gave her a wink, and looked up at Lucius... who by his face apparently had seen none of the transaction.

After the two wandered back to their room to change, Tess turned to the rest of the party.  “Well, you guys, I’m going to be heading out into the city, to try and skulk up some information.”

“I’m going to do the same... I’ll go try and find the Thieves’...”

Tess gawked at him, as did everyone else in the group.  Thankfully, his voice was quiet enough that no one else heard.  Shaun, rattled, cleared his throat and corrected himself.

“I’ll go try and find some friends and see if they have any information on Ilia or Rogar.”  There were some slow nods around the group, and Tess mouthed silently to Shaun, “Don’t say that in public ever again!”



For Siabrey, the pain of putting on a decent dress to go to the chastisement service was nothing compared to the agony of donning her battle armor.  Despite Lucius’ misgivings and sorrowful looks at her pain, she insisted on wearing it.  She also intended on giving this ‘Princess’ a message... if she wanted to take Lucius, there would be a fight.

_I will not let an uppity, palace groveling woman come in and steal my Lucius from me... not without a fight!_ her mind had been snarling since the news of Zoe’s arrival.  

“Why?  No one would be foolish enough to attack me in the middle of a parade, with the Imperial Guard all around!”

“I don’t trust this Princess,” Siabrey said with a grunt as Lucius put the back part of her breastplate on.  “After what happened in Kulloden, I can’t trust anyone I don’t know.” _Heaven knows I would kill myself if me not being prepared led to something happening to you._ Seeing he was upset, she turned with a wince.  “Besides,  I _am_ your bodyguard...” she winked.  Lucius’ pained face changed to a grin.

“Well, you aren’t hurting that bad then, if you’re making wisecracks.  That should be the last piece... you’re all done!”

“Hon... aren’t you going to wear your armor?” Siabrey said with some alarm as she saw him change from his drab travelling shirt to a blue silk one.  _You were the target of assassins less than a week ago, my love!_

“No... too stuffy and obvious.  I’m going to wear this,” he pulled out a blue and yellow silk outfit, piece by piece, its tunic emblazoned with the yellow eagle of the Caladron family.  It was the nicest outfit of clothing Siabrey had ever seen.

_Well, he is from the richest noble family in the region, silly_ her mind chastised itself for the instantaneous question of “how?”  It then turned to more serious matters again.

“Lucius, are you sure?”  She clanked over to where he was standing, and with some effort to not wince at the armor rubbing into her still sore back, she gave him a hug.  “I don’t want anything to happen to you...”

“Yes, I’m sure.  We’ll be standing in the middle of the artisans, not the common rabble rousers that might be tempted to cause us trouble.  There will be Imperial Guards all about the parade route.. and should someone shout for help, who do you think they will respond to faster?  Someone they don’t know in armor, or a finely dressed noble?”

_Your family armor is rather distinctive as a noble’s armor, Lucius_, Siabrey’s mind retorted, but she decided it probably wouldn’t be best to push it.  She knew he could be a stubborn boy when he wanted to, and it looked as if this was one of those moments.

“Okay,” she gave him a kiss.  “Lets go... and don’t stray far from my side...  I am your bodyguard after all.”

_I want her to know you are taken... to know that it won't be a simple dance to come and whisk you off to the capital..._



It took the two of them about an hour to find the main street through the center of the large city where the processional march was occurring.  As they slipped through the crowds towards the front (it was rather easy, the people fell away from the person they saw in battle armor and the noble walking by her side), they realized something was different... and wrong.

There were no jugglers, no elephants, no carnival like atmosphere, at least from those in the parade (as for the revelers alongside loving their day free from work, that was a completely different story). Instead, there was a regiment of soldiers... clad in the red and gold of the Imperial Guard, composite longbows on their backs and longswords at their sides.  They swept by in perfect formation, perfect step, their faces stone cold.

_Quite impressive_, Siabrey’s mercenary mind thought.  It instantly did a quick tally of the numbers in the unit.  _10 across and 50 deep... 500 men._ 

As they sat and watched, the elephants and the like they expected never arrived, instead coming around the bend up the street from them were more soldiers in ranks.  The only minor entertainment, aside from the street hawkers within the crowds of people, was the small band across the way, which played martial music as the troops continued to march by.

Siabrey did a quick estimate, counting each regiment that went by, coming up with 23 units by the point where she stopped bothering.

“Lucius?” she said, her voice a little worried, “whats going on here?  I thought the Princess wasn’t bringing any troops...”  She looked up at her compatriot, who was grinning.  “What’s to grin about?”

“She is smarter than I thought, thank Tarantor!” Lucius laughed.  “I’m betting she heard what was happening and mobilized the local Imperial armies... how many have you counted?”

“23 units of 500... over 10,000 marching by in the past hour and a half... if we can only get her to commit them to retaking Holstean as opposed to defending Irulas...”

Siabrey’s train of thought was disrupted, as the music from the band across the way... likely full of conscripted and less than pleased bards, changed from a soft march into something loud, blaring, thundering, with trumpets roaring as if to try and split the sky in two with their noise.  

Siabrey glanced at Lucius, who then pointed up the street.  En masse, the commoners were falling to their knees, and then placing their foreheads on the ground... a full, groveling prostration.  It was as a wave, as the commoners falling to the ground came close and closer.

_Steel yourself,_ Siabrey told her body, _for she approaches!  She is mortal, like all other women!_

When the line reached Siabrey, she started to prostrate herself like the others, until Lucius’ arm caught her.  To her surprise, he pulled her up to a simple kneel, as he was doing; one knee on the ground only.  She started to open her mouth to ask why, but Lucius cut her off.

“You will kneel like a noble, not prostrate yourself like a commoner,” he said with a smile, and she suddenly realized the other reason he wanted her here besides her company...

_He wants to send her a message too!  He wants her to know he’s taken!  He wants ME!_ Her heart melted with giddiness, and had she been alone with him she likely would have cheered and jumped up and down.  As it was, she restrained herself to a large smile and staring deep into his eyes.

Lucius put an arm around her, and pointed with the other, as a figure on a bluish horse came around the corner up ahead at a trot.  She was nearly Siabrey’s height, thin, with a darker skin tone than Siabrey’s copper, more brown than metallic.  Her eyes were large and deep brown, offset by short black hair that was wrapped into luxurious curls.  One her head, a platinum tiara gleamed in the sunlight, as its numerous diamond, emerald and ruby gemstones flashed light all around.

She turned, and spotted Lucius and Siabrey, alone among that side of the street at a noble’s kneel.  He eyes first drifted to Lucius, and Siabrey saw a thin smile form across the woman’s face... a face that as she drew nearly looked ten years younger than her age.

As she drew alongside them, her face then turned to Siabrey.  For a brief moment, there was a blank stare... then a look to Lucius of disbelief.  Lucius tightened the pull of his arm around Siabrey’s shoulders, but said nothing to the woman who now towered over the both of them.  The princess’ eyes flashed, her nostrils flared, and her lips curled into a deep, vile sneer directly at Siabrey’s face.  

_Don’t give me that look, wench!_ part of Siabrey’s mind, the combative portion, sneered right back.  _If you do it too much I’ll wipe the sneer off your face with my fist!_

_Don’t do anything stupid!_ her more rational mind called, _Instead, stare right back at her... don’t move, don’t flinch... possibly even smile to drive home quietly and safely the point that you think she’s nothing more than a barwench in pretty clothes._

Siabrey’s face broke into a big, devilish smile, directly at the Princess.  The royal’s eyes went wide with surprise, then anger.  Before any quip could come to Siabrey’s mind, the woman had a riding crop out, and lashed her horse into a gallop, away from the staring contest she’d lost.  

As the crowds slowly rose to their feet, Siabrey pulled Lucius close to her and gave him a kiss.

“Mmph.  What was that for?” he asked with a grin.

“For helping me show up the wench,” Siabrey said quietly.  Lucius burst into laughter, as the two slowly made their way out of the crowds, their curiosity at the Princess’ train (really an army) satisfied and their desires to tell her to back off partially fufilled.

“Well, hon, we’ll have to deal with her again... at the gala that will likely happen soon.  Then, I’m sure, you might be a little more free to speak your mind,” he laughed,  “as will I!”

“And what,” Siabrey asked, pulling him close as they walked into ever thinning streets, “will you tell her?”  Her voice was a soft purr, as she knew his answer.

“Well... it will be a phrase that Shaun taught me.... ‘buzz off’ is how I believe its said!”  The two shared more laughter as they made their way up the street.  They were silent for a few moments, enjoying each other’s company more than words could say.  Finally, Siabrey broke the silence.

“So... Lucius?  Where shall we go now?  The parade took shorter than we thought, and we’ve got five more hours till dusk probably.”

“I was about to ask you the same thing,” Lucius admitted.  As they entered an intersection of two larger avenues in the city, Siabrey looked to her left, up one, and saw a large temple, with the figure of a woman holding a lyre in one hand, and a dove in the other.  She felt in her pouch, and the two vials rolled around in her hands.  She closed her eyes and smiled, a lazy grin that only those reminiscent about a very pleasant memory recieve.

“Um...hon?” she opened her eyes and pulled him to a stop, tugging him till he was facing the appropriate direction.  “The High Priest said that was an appropriate location for hijinks.”  Her grin conveyed a little more than mere mirth as he stopped dead in his tracked and then turned and stared at her for a few moments.

“Um... yes...” he stammered, “I think that Temple would be a good place to spend the afternoon... um... yeah... lets go... lets hurry!” he was already starting to walk brisky, pulling her along, giggling.  Siabrey giggled as well, her heart alight at winning her first battle against her new foe, and now she was about to celebrate her victory with her love at the Temple of Sune...


----------



## Lela

Gee, making an enemy so quickly?  Especially when you're angering what may be the most powerful woman within a few thousand miles.  I hope that doesn't work out badly for you.


----------



## drag n fly

This is Valerian... I just happen to be on drag n fly's computer.

Part Three of the 1-30-04 adventure, known as:

*Of Princesses, Politics, and Strange Chemicals in the Water – Part Two*

While Siabrey and Lucius were busy showing up a princess and cavorting about in temples, Tess was busy trying to ferret out information from the city’s population on three major subjects:

First... any information they might have on developments in Holstean on Kulloden.

Second, any information flying about regarding the governor.

And finally, any information regarding the princess and her reasons for being here.


On the first subject, Tess was fortunate enough to run into a man outside a tavern near the city walls.  He was fairly well lit up, and talked freely to the “pretty girl,” that kept asking him questions.

He blurted out that he had been on the Kulloden city walls when what was thought to be the Countess’ army marched up two days after the party fled.  It turned out that it was a mere raiding force, with the main body marching further east.  He mentioned a town he didn’t know, called Mephys, was burned to the ground... which immediately caused Tess to utter a foul curse.

_We spent so much time, blood, and heart defending that little town!  And now its gone!_

Her emotions burning, she thanked the man, and went on her way.  It took her several minutes to calm her emotions enough to continue her search for information, a search that revealed little other than hearsay and rumor.  Some said that the Countess’ Revolt was really a plot by the Imperial Governor.  Some said the Countess was a giant red dragon that spouted ice, some said that she would be flying overhead on the griffin any day.  Tess sadly was able to only deduce the same information the intoxicated warrior had told her.

_This listening to rumor and pulling people aside isn’t working,_ Tess thought as she walked idly by a public park.  The rippling waters had a soothing effect on her annoyed soul, and she went to a bench to sit down.  

_How can I get these people to speak more information to me on such a subject as the governor and the Princess?  How can I loosen their lips without... demeaning myself in some manner?_  She idly pulled out her harp and strung a few notes while she thought; it tended to ease her mind into arriving at quicker, better conclusions... and once again it helped.

A small crowd slowly gathered around her, as she accidentally went into a song.  

_That's it... right there!_

She lustily broke into some of her favorite works, including _ Siabrey the Skeleton Crusher_, _The Harpists Best Friend_, and _Love and War_.  After each, the ever-increasing crowd thundered its applause, and to her surprise, coins landed at her feet.

She stayed there for several hours, playing a song, then milling amongst the crowd, meeting and greeting, getting to know people that were now more than happy to share information with a very skilled, very beautiful bard (no doubt many of the upper crust at the event had things in mind, hoping to woo her into following them).   She rather quickly learned that the Governor’s change was rapid... overnight, and that he was enacting edicts against the Temple of Hieroneous in Irulas, the same temple he’d previously supported.  

_That is rather odd… how one would just… turn on a temple like that.  He definitely _ is _a doppelganger… but is he just on a joyride, living life as the Governor… or is there something more sinister afoot?_

Rumor had it that the entire reason Princess Zoe had arrived in Irulas early was that she was sent to find out more about the Governor’s strange behavior, find its cause, and root it out.  None in the crowd, however, knew much more than what the party had discovered already... he was withdrawn, refused visitors, and seemed... _different_.  Tess isn’t sure of what to make of this information, but decides that on the morrow she will continue pressing for answers… and heads home 80 gold pieces richer than when she left.

_So, at least Zoe isn’t part of the conspiracy… if there is one.  At least that’s how it appears..._



Shaun grimaced, his brain wracked out of ideas.  His subtle hints and innuendoes to try and find the Thieves Guild had so far failed.  He had tried asking where, “one that procures items for base cost,” could find work… no one had any clue what he was talking about.  He’d asked where, “fencers fenced,” to receive only confused stares, and his requests of looking for men of “darker persuasions,” had led him to a brothel he cared not to remember.

It’d taken him six hours to find out… nothing.  He was grumpy, and now frustrated.  

_Does anyone in this god-forsaken city know where the Thieves Guild is?  How the hell does NO ONE know where it’s at?  C’mon, for crying out loud!_

He spotted an elderly gentlemen, who seemed slightly well to do walking up the street opposite him, and one a whim, and filled with boredom, he walked over, leaned over the man’s ear, and blurted out, “where’s the Thieves Guild, fair brother?”

“Underneath the money changers, about two blocks that way.”

_What the…!_

Shaun sat there in stunned silence as the old man smiled, turned, and walked off.  Confusion rattled in his head.

_Why did he… huh… what… I don…_

And then it happened… again.

A black cat walked in front of him, heading towards a pile of alleyway garbage, and the urge came over Shaun yet again... the urge to chase the cat, and pounce on the small rat rummaging in the pile.  With intense interest, Shaun watched the cat slink into position, not knowing his own movements were matching the animals.

_There… just to the right… WHAT?  What am I thinking?_

His mind snapped back to human form yet again, and he shook his head.  The thoughts had plagued him earlier in the day as well… he had sudden, irresistible urges to climb along the tops of fences, rummage through garbage, and run his cheek against the nearest human’s leg.  The urges were thankfully brief, lasting only a few seconds at a time, but were very nerve wracking.

_I think Xanadu’s magic has gone awry,_ Shaun gulped for the seventh time that day.  His latest, and most certain conclusion, was that Xanadu’s giving him a cat’s tail had affected his brain in other ways… leading to feline urges.

_Its almost dusk,_ his now sane mind thought, _I should be heading back to the Temple… I need to get Xanadu to fix this… before I go nuts!_

Shaun ran back to the Temple, at one point hardly resisting the urge to bound along on all fours.  He’d caught himself in a half squat, and risen back to full upright position, his face red to all the confused and bemused onlookers.

_Xanadu isn’t going to heal me by himself… I need someone to help me..._ he thought as he approached the Temple.  From across the street, a loud call could be heard, echoing between the buildings….

“Shaun!”

Shaun looked to the left, and across the street were Siabrey and Lucius, also working their way back to the temple.  Between the wagons and horses that rumbled by, Shaun then bounded across the street, and had to supress a laugh.

Siabrey’s long hair was normally in a single, neat braid... and now it hung about her shoulders like a muddled mass of crushed sunshine.  Her face had a dazed, but rather pleased look, and Lucius’ clothes just didn’t seem _right_.  It took Shaun only a second to put two and two together, and he started to giggle.

“So… Lucius… about…”

“Buzz off.”

Siabrey broke out into laughter… loud uproarious laughter.  Shaun then knew for sure what had happened… Siabrey wasn’t this relaxed… normally she would have smacked Shaun across the face, but now she thought he was funny.

_I gotta make sure she gets laid more often… maybe the back of my head will be safer!_

Another part of his mind was curious though… and it’d been a while since he and Elenya had had any alone time…

“Lucius,” he whispered as he sidled up to the boy.  He still didn’t trust that Siabrey’s mood swing was something permanent, “where did you guys go?  What inn?  C’mon… help a friend out!”

Lucius sighed, and whispered back to him, “Temple of Sune… three blocks down, a left, and then ten blocks down.  They are open all hours, so you and Elenya can have your fun without being burnt.”  Lucius then let out a little grin, and winked at Shaun, who promptly broke into a run for the Temple of Pelor.

_My boy, he’s all grown up!_ Shaun thought for a second, before the baser parts of his mind interrupted with, _Must find Elenya!  Must get rid of enchantment!  Then run to Sune Temple!  Or should I get rid of the enchantment, then find Elenya…_

His quandary was solved as he entered the Temple Library, where he saw Elenya leaning over Xanadu’s shoulders as the half elf busily tried to read a spellbook.

“What does that one do?  There?” he saw Elenya point, and Xanadu’s shoulders rise and fall in a semi-annoyed sigh.

“That’s what's called a _lightning_ spell, my dear… in simplest terms.  It’s beyond your ability right now…”

“But I want to learn it!  Oh, hi honey!” she fairly bubbled with happiness at seeing Shaun.  He motioned for her to come over.

_Elenya, I hope you can help me with this…_  he thought as she sauntered up.  She was putting on a show, likely to break down into a teasing about his tail.

“So… Shauny… what's up?” she said saucily.  

“Elenya,” he said quietly, his voice growing rather grim, “I… I need your help.”

“What for?” she gave a pouty face, wrapping her arms around his neck.  

_Boy, is she going to be surprised about my help request_ Shaun thought.  If the situation hadn’t bothered him so much, he might have thought it was funny.

“Its about the tail…”  She playfully pushed away from him, a laugh cascading from her lips.

“Oh Shauny… but I like the tail!  I think it’s cute!”  Her playful saucy voice returned, and Shaun instantaneously scrapped the idea of getting rid of the tail.  He just needed to get his mind’s urges properly focused, and Elenya was the one to do it.

“Its… not the tail... its something else.”  He tried to figure out how to properly put things as she cocked her head to one side, curious. 

“I think Xanadu’s spell gave me some… um… feline urges?  Like the need to rummage through…”

“Wait!” her voice came through the air like a lightning bolt, “He did _what_ to you?”

“I… I have some feline urges… like… you know… pouncing on rats, yeowling at the moon…”

“Oh no!  This is going to stop!” she snapped, her former playfulness now replaced with something sterner, angrier.  “You and I are going to march right over there to that wizard and he’s going to give my Shauny his proper urges back!  You should be having no urges other than urges for me!”  Her arm clamped around his wrist like a vise, and like a bull elephant, the petite 5’1” girl thundered over to the sitting and unaware Xanadu.

“What have you done to my Shauny!  Are you trying to turn him mentally into a cat!?  You will fix this right now, mister!  If this isn’t fixed…”

_Ouch, she has a nasty voice when she is angry!_ Shaun winced as Elenya’s harsh, high pitched verbal assault continued, _Remind me to never get her angry!_

To his amazement, Shaun saw the wizard begin to melt under the force of her screeching and yelling.  Rather meekly, he extended a hand, and Shaun felt a wave of magic come over him.  There was no release, no “congratulations, your urges are gone,” but he knew it had been fixed.

“Thank you, Xanadu!  I’m proud of you that you chose the right thing to do!” Elenya finished her harping with a motherly tone.

“Um… yes ma’am,” came the weak reply from the wizard.

_I’ve never seen him so frightened of anything before!_ Shaun laughed, and he felt his tail flickering a little in happiness.  _Hon… you are the greatest!  The absolute greatest!_

“Hon… I love you!” he laughed as the two walked away from the still stunned wizard.  It was then he remembered that he’d accomplished two of the three items on his checklist upon returning to the Temple.  The third now needed to be dealt with.

“Elenya,” he ran in front of her and stopped her, grabbing her by the shoulders, “We need to go.  Now.”  He looked deep into her eyes, and saw a relaxed curiosity looking back.

“Where to?” she asked quietly as a smile crept onto her face, “I don’t want you getting another sunburn…”

“Temple of Sune.  Now,” Shaun said, dashing into their room and grabbing another set of clothes.  Elenya broke into laughter, and her giggles echoed up and down the hall as he frantically emptied a travel bag and stuffed it with clothes, as well as a vial of the alchemist’s stuff he’d stolen off of Siabrey’s bags.

“Slow down, Shaun, or you won’t have any energy left for when we get there,” she said rather suggestively, but he paid no heed.

“Doesn’t matter,” he grinned, “it’s the Temple of Sune… no hon,” he laughed as she grabbed for the book he’d liberated from Lucius the night before, “we won’t need that.  I’m sure they hand those out like guidebooks or brochures or something!”  Elenya laughed again, and dropped the book as Shaun grabbed her arm and dragged her outside.



A rather bored and annoyed Tess wandered into the main foyer, just as Siabrey and Lucius, disheveled, grinning broadly and walking strangely entered the foyer.  

_Silly kids,_ she thought.  No sooner had her mind finished that concept than Shaun and Elenya dashed by, him with a bag haphazardly thrown over his shoulder.

“Where are you off to?” she asked, concerned about keeping tabs on party members in case an emergency arose.

“The Temple of Sune!  We’ll be back in the morning!” Elenya called as the two flew out of the temple and into the darkening streets.  Tess’ loneliness rose slowly in her, and coupled with her annoyance as a defiant shout came from her lips.

“Dammit, who put all the aphrodisiac in the stinking water!  C’mon now!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part Four of the 1-30-04 adventure

* Of Invitations, Generals,  and Shopping for a Gala*

As Tess’ loud cry of annoyance came back in its final echoes from the rafters of the Temple’s ceiling, a messenger, clad in the crimson and gold of the Imperial family, a golden dragon crest upon his chest, strode into the Temple and up to the still smiling Lucius.

“M’lord… I bear a message for you, from the Princess.”  Tess watched as Lucius’ and Siabrey’s faces fell at hearing the woman’s name.  The man then produced a small scroll, which he then handed to Lucius.  The messenger then bowed, backed away for several steps, and strode out the door.

_Likely the gala invitation,_ Tess thought as she walked up beside Siabrey and Lucius.  _I wonder if the rest of use are invited?_ she thought, peering over his shoulder as Lucius opened the scroll:

_My Honorable Lord,

You are commanded to appear at a regal gala, that will occur three nights hence, honoring the arrival of Princess Zoe within the city of Irulas.  You are invited to bring with your person one guest, in addition to three retainers and a single guest with each._

Lucius growled a sigh as his crumpled up the summons, turned, and looked at the rest of the group still there.

“Well, ladies and gentlemen, it appears we have a ball we have to attend.”

Tess frowned.  Even with the settling information she’d scouted out over the course of the day, she still did not trust this Princess Zoe.  _We’ve been attacked at our sleeping area, we’ve been attacked on the road.  Who is to say we can’t be attacked by poison in the middle of a party?_

_But it’s a GALA_!  the other part of Tess’ mind whined.  _You have never, ever been to an Imperial gala before!  Imagine the lights, the sounds, the sights… elbow to elbow with the crème de la crème of the entire Valley… and if you can get a performance arranged in front of all of them…_  Her heart jumped a little at the thought, before her concerned mined came back, and the two thoughts tussled in her head.

“I don’t think we should go,” Tess says quietly, “ at least you, Lucius, shouldn’t go alone.”

“Lucius, there is no way you are going there without me.  At the very least, I’m your bodyguard,” Siabrey stated matter of factly.  Her eyes’ flashed in determination… Lucius wasn’t going to be stubborn on that.  
_Not to mention he’s more than that to you, dear,_ Tess finished what was undoubtedly Siabrey’s thoughts, even as she had to suppress part of her mind that wanted to giggle at the contrast between Siabrey’s dour, serious look and the disheveled and disorganized state of her hair and armor.

“Well, my dear,” Lucius leaned over Siabrey and kissed her forehead with a grin, “I have no intention of leaving you behind… nor you Tess, nor any of the others here… save perhaps Grumki,” he paused.  “I’m not so sure his large frame and loud voice would fit in too well at a royal function.

_Of course he’s not going to leave her behind!  Silly…_ her mind started to fume a tad, before she bumped the control back to herself, _Yes, you’re a tad grumpy again that she’s got him and you don’t… but hey, you DO have this glammered stuff…_

“Grumki would likely be happier exhibiting his blessings from Kord at the temple,” Tess agreed.

“Well then… that just means that tomorrow, we all will need to go clothes shopping,” Lucius said quietly, a little dread initially in his voice.  Tess, however, caught him taking a glance at Siabrey, and something else coming over his face…  she made a note to ask about it later.

“How much do we have to work with?” Tess asked.  “I’m fairly knowledgeable with matching colors and patterns, and as I won’t need a dress…” she twirled in her glammered armor, “… I’ll have plenty of time to help others out!”  _At last, a chance to add a little culture possibly to this rough and tumble group!_

“Well,” Lucius began, “I have about 500 platinum left in my pouch here… after that, I’m going to need to ask the other nobles for some assistance.”

“You… what?” Tess almost screeched.

_My brother’s men, the one’s that fought and died for you to reach here safely, were told they would be paid 15,000 gold… three times that amount!  And you can’t pay them, after all they went through!?_  Her face evidently betrayed her rising turmoil, as Lucius looked directly at her when as he continued.

“Tess, I know about your brother’s men… and as soon as I can, I will pay them in full, and if I can afford it, with some extra.”  

_Well, I suppose I should see what his plan is before lopping his head off with Fa’rallan,_ Tess’ mind calmed down a little.

“I want to spend this last 500 platinum as any one of you might be crucial to gaining the funding and support we require, and you all need to look your best.  Tess, I know that I won’t have to look after you…”

Tess gave a slight blush… it was the first time in a long while someone had acknowledged her good taste in clothes.  That trait had unfortunately not been in high demand when demons blocked the roads to their front, and orcs charged up their rear…

“…but I think that Shaun, Elenya, and you, my dear,” he held Siabrey close for a hug, “might need some new clothes.”

“But I,” Siabrey started to complain, before Lucius’s look told her to be quiet.

“Now, tomorrow each one of you is going to get 50 platinum to spend on items… Tess and I will monitor and keep a lookout… alright?”  There were nods, but Siabrey looked a little miffed.

_Probably because she thinks all this money being spent on her is such a waste,_ Tess mused, as Lucius walked up to her.

“Yes, Lucius?” she asked.

“Um... Tess?” he asked quietly.  “I’d like you to keep in mind that Siabrey is going to get an extra 10 platinum for her attire… someone besides me needs to know so one of us will remember tomorrow.”  Tess smiled.

“Of course, Luke.  Now,” she said quietly, in a conspiratory tone, “what do you think that she should buy?  I’m thinking something in rose…”

Lucius frowned, looking at Siabrey as she walked up the hall.  Tess looked at him, expecting a response… and after not receiving a response, she gave him an elbow in the stomach.

“Oof!  Wha… what?  Huh?  Oh… I’m… I’m thinking yellow… strapless!” His grin was lazy, as if his mind was preoccupied with a pleasant daydream.

_Hmm… maybe this guy doesn’t have a bad eye either…_ Tess thought, cocking her head to the side and looking at Siabrey also.  “Why yellow?”  It was more a curiosity question than anything.

“Yellow and Royal Blue are my house colors,” Lucius said, “and besides, I think yellow would compliment her eyes… and her figure…” his mind drifted off again, and Tess had to clear her throat to get him back.  He jumped slightly, before turning slightly red with embarassment... which Tess had to grin at.

“Then, its yellow!” 

Lucius grinned, thanked Tess, and walked off to his room…



Siabrey smiled, as she thought of Lucius in a dashing uniform at a gala ball.  _That’s far beyond Ilkbar’s party that my mom wouldn’t let me go to so many years ago.  It’s an IMPERIAL GALA!  Dancing, singing, Lucius!_ 

She absent-mindedly danced through the halls for a few minutes, the noise of the music and banter filling the air, Lucius always at her side in her mind, his smiling face beaming down on her…

She stopped as she reached the library, and saw Xanadu studying several books. 

_I wonder what he is up to?_ she thought, walking up to him, and asking him if he was going to the gala.  He said he wasn’t… that he’d be more useful researching here than, “cavorting about in the palace, acting like a fool.”  

A little set back, Siabrey then went back to her room, tired and happy for the day.  She opened the door to find Lucius once again sitting cross-legged on the floor, reading out of a rather large, frumpy looking book.

_Another one?_ her mind asked, with a tired but happy smile.  Unlike before, he didn’t hide the book, and merely shifted it so she could see the title…

_Manual for the Evolution of Military Corps and Troops._

“Um…Lucius?  Why are you reading that?” Siabrey asked quietly.  Compared to his recent reading choice, it seemed far out of character.  He looked up at her, and for the first time all day almost, his eyes had no mirth or laughter in them… merely serious thought… and a little confusion.

“The Governor said that I must command the troops heading out to fight my mother,” he paused for second and sighed, “but I don’t know anything about controlling an army, or marching it around!  Nothing!  So I got this book… but I don’t understand any of it!”  His face grew a little red as he vented his frustration, and Siabrey sat down next to him, gently stroking his hair.

“Its ok.  I’ll see if I can help you.”  He leaned over and gave her a quick kiss of thanks, before pointing to his question… on the third page of the entire book.

“What’s moving in echelon?  Why would I want my soldiers to be in a crooked line like that… wouldn’t it be better to be in a straight line?”

As more questions came flying out of Lucius’ mouth faster than a rabid squirrel possessed by a _haste_ spell, Siabrey’s mind grew more and more befuddled in a molasses of misunderstanding.

_I don’t understand any of this!  I was a freelancer… I didn’t work in armies!  What the heck is a coup de main?  Cavalry moving echelon flank rear… what?_  The pictures and cryptic notes in the book confused her further, as Lucius looked at her with hopeful eyes for each question, only to receive the same answer:

“I have no clue.”

Finally, he slammed the book shut and let of a frustrated grunt. 

“I’m sorry, honey… I don’t know any of this!”  

“Its ok,” Lucius said quietly.  “Don’t blame yourself…  do you know anyone that might know?”  Siabrey’s mind grew much happier at the potential solution.

“Not off the top of my head,” she started, “but I can try to find someone! Gimme a second!” she blurted as she dashed out of the room.

_Hmm… Pellaron… Pellaron knows about warfare!  He’s a paladin! He’s a fighter!_  A few minutes later, she had practically dragged the confused elf to Lucius’ side, where unfortunately many of the same answers were heard.  Desperate, she then went back to the library, to find Xanadu still seated, reading from the same book.

“Xanadu?” she asked.  “Do you… um… know anything about warfare?  About tactics?”

Xanadu looked up from his reading quietly, and looked into her eyes.  “Why?”

“Lucius is trying to read a book on military tactics… but he doesn’t understand any of it.  Neither do Pellaron, or me.  We thought that maybe our 700 year old friend might have played soldier at some point in his long life,” she tossed out a bit of humor.  To her surprise, he responded with a wan smile.

“At one point, many many years ago, I did,” he said quietly.  “I shall go set the young man straight.  Take me to him!”

_Thank god_ Siabrey thought as she led Xanadu back to Lucius’ room, which now included her boy, Pellaron, and a couple priests of Pelor who were also clueless.  The wizard sat down next to the boy, and quickly and concisely began explaining terms to him.

It took several hours, as Siabrey, Pellaron and others sat around, trying to learn as much as they could as the elder half elf fired off responses every half second it seemed.   They hardly understood much of what he said, and Siabrey knew full well that Lucius was only memorizing what he heard, and not analyzing any of it (it was barely what she could manage).

_I’m not sure my love has learned anything,_ she thought quietly as Xanadu finished his rapid-fire summation of batalion carrere tactical formations.

“Um…” Lucius said quietly, “Xanadu, could you possibly run a mock battle for me tomorrow, so I can practice some of these things?  I don’t think I understand yet…”

The wizard laughed, and agreed, offering to meet the boy outside the Temple after they returned from buying clothes.  Lucius thanked him, and soon the entire entourage in the room cleared out, until Lucius and Siabrey are left alone.  

“He is going to shred me tommorrow,” Lucius said as he began undressing, “but I will learn.”  He turned to Siabrey, and tapped his forehead. 

“You’re a smart boy, you will,” she said with a smile as he plopped himself into bed beside her.  She gave him a quick kiss, and smiled again, “If you don’t, then I’ll have to go out there and save you from his paper armies and tactics!”  That sparked more laughter, and the two, tired from the day’s recreations and just a tad sore, settled down for a nice cuddle before falling asleep in each other’s arms.



Tess walked into her brother’s room, quietly closing the door behind her.  Quin still heard, and sat himself up on his new arm.

“How’s your arm feeling?” Tess asked, setting her brother’s supper down in front of him.  He sniffed the air and smiled at the ham and eggs.  

“Much better… it feels almost like the old one!” he proudly announced.  He moved his arm around in the air as if he was leading an orchestra, proudly showing off its dexterity for her.  “What about you, sis?  How is the world treating my Tess?”

“Fair ‘nough,” came Tess’ reply.  “Though it looks like I get to attend a GALA this week!” she grinned, and her brother rolled his eyes.  

“Good for you Tess… don’t expect me to come, though.  You know how I absolutely hate social dances.”

“You sure?  You’ll get to see me in a gorgeous dress!” Tess tried to tempt him, but came up short.  Instead, she settled for talking with him for the rest of the night.



Next morning, Shaun and Elenya happily walked back from the Temple of Sune back towards Pelor. 

_I cannot believe this woman!_ Shaun grinned, his body still tired from lack of sleep, and slightly sore from the exercise.  It seemed that he learned more and more about how he thought Elenya was perfect every day… about how she cooked, about how she cared for him, about her good looks (of course, that was the first thing he noticed), and now… other things…

“Hon,” he said as he walked oddly, “I think the priests are keeping those notes.”  Elenya grinned a proud smile, as if she was proudly displaying a prized kitten.  The two turned down an alleyway, a shortcut that Shaun thought would take them to the Temple of Pelor much quicker.

“I hope they keep some notes… I stretched my creativity there!” she laughed.  

AS they reminisced about the previous afternoon… night… and morning, they barely noticed a small halfling man who stepped into their path before they almost ran him over.

“Good day, good sir and lady.  Do you have any alms to spare the poor?” the man’s voice, unusually deep and foreboding, asked.

“Um…” Shaun thought for a few seconds, before reaching into his money pouch and pulling out 5 gold to give to the man, “…here.  May the gods bless your future this day.”

Within a second, the halfling had produced a dagger, and began waving it menacingly towards Shaun.  “How about you donate the rest of you pouch to me, and I’ll let you keep your life!”

_What the…?_ was Shaun’s initial reaction… he had so long been the thief that he was unused to being thieved.  Without a word, Shaun draws his rapier in a flash, and the butt of the blade crashed into the halfling’s head, sending his brain swimming.

“Stupid bastard,” Shaun growled, preparing to smack him again when Elenya produced her hands, and an arcane word rose in the air as a light flashed intense and bright in the man’s eyes.  

“C’mon Shaun!” she said, pulling him away from knocking the man out, “we should get away before his friends arrive?”

“Yeah… right.  That’s what you get, you sick bastard!” Shaun snapped at the blinded man as Elenya dragged him away.

As they arrived back at the Temple, the found that everyone else, save Pellaron and Xanadu, were just heading out.

“Um… what's up?  Where’s everyone going?” Shaun asked.  He saw Tess give him and Elenya a scowl, and put on the most innocent face he could muster… which failed.  He then settled for a big, obnoxious smile.

_Yes… me and Elenya had an active night… so?  Upset a bit, are we Tess?_

“We’re headed out to buy some clothes for a gala we’ve been invited to,” Tess said rather sternly, as Shaun finally figured out her annoyance was likely more at their late arrival than their previous activities.  His mischievous smile then fell to an embarrassed grin.




_I can’t believe I’m being dragged into dress shopping yet again!_ part of Siabrey growled.  She still remembered the horror of being dragged through Holstean by Tess, and the resulting horrible pain that the red, corseted horror that came from the trip caused.

_Oh god… please, no more corsets_ she hoped, but she knew with her wings, that was a wish that would sadly probably not come true.  

_They accept your wings… who you are… but the others at the gala won’t necessarily do that.   You must protect Lucius from their confusion at seeing you… as well as yourself now._

Lucius had informed her that morning that he was taking her as his consort… his official confidant and lover.  It was a title with no rank of its own, though being known as the Consort of the second highest ranking noble in the Valley after the Governor himself would carry a great deal of weight.

_Tonight, I’m going to have to watch my tongue carefully… only use my words to help Lucius, not myself_ she thought as the party drew nigh to a the small, elegant shop that information had pointed to as the most debonair in the entire city.

As she entered, Siabrey’s senses were immediately assaulted by the sweet smells of perfume, as her eyes took in the fact that the walls, chairs, and floors were covered in velvet or silk.  As in Holstean, almost immediately the group was surrounded by a horde of assistants, who fussed and fettered.  Tess immediately came into her own, acting as the proud commanding matriarch, general of her adopted armies of tailors and jewelers.

First was Elenya, who Tess supervised into a transformation from a barmaid and minor magician into a stunning beauty, clad in green and blue with yellow highlights on her dress.  Next came Shaun, whose royal outfit was retailored to now include Lucius’ family colors, in addition to a big, puffy hat with a large feather. Shaun immediately fell in love with the hat, and refused to take it off the rest of the day.  Next came Lucius himself, who had his own nobles outfit altered and set properly with a few gemstones to impress onto onlookers his rank.

Finally, with some apprehension, Siabrey realized it was her turn.  Her apprehension grew as she saw that Lucius was now standing next to Tess, and both had quite… dangerous grins on their faces.

“What… what are you planning?” she asked, raising an eyebrow.  “I’ve been with you two long enough that I know when you are plotting something!  Out with it!”

“Oh… nothing,” Lucius gave an innocent blink of his eyes.  “Just that we picked this dress out for you.”

_Picked a dress out… what? _

The dress was long and flowing, yellow with small traces of blue running along its piping.  Atop the dress was a tiara, set with rather large rubies.  With a shriek, Siabrey grabbed the tiara and set it on her head, and looked into the mirror, shrieking again when she saw it.

_Oh my God… I can’t believe Lucius spent THAT MUCH!  Oh my God…_

“You bastard!” she shouted as she punched him playfully in the shoulder.  “You shouldn’t have!  Take it back!  It’s too much!”

Lucius ducked the next weak flurry of blows, before commenting, “I think you are really going to hate me after you see the dress.”

Siabrey lifted the dress up, and gasped as she saw how gorgeous it was, yellow and blue, with small diamonds woven into it.  She turned the dress around, and then her face went white.

“There’s… there’s no back… wha… why is there no back?” she asked, in alarm.  _I can’t wear this!  It doesn’t cover up my wings!  What is Lucius_ thinking!?  _They’ll be afraid of me!  They’ll hate me… and thus hate him!_

“I can’t wear this, Lucius!  It doesn’t…”  Her protests were stopped as a single finger from him covered her lips.   She started to complain again, and he just rested his finger there until she stopped her noises.

“That’s why I brought this… it cost me ten platinum.”  He held out to her a bag, roughly the size of a small coin bag.  Siabrey took the bag from him, and gingerly opened it, revealing its contents; a soft, golden colored dust that danced the colors of the rainbow in her eyes.

“Lucius?  What is this?” she said in shock.

“Its electrum dust, my love,” Lucius grinned like a schoolboy that had just finished the biggest prank in school history.  “You can sprinkle it over your wings, and they’ll change from a winged oddity to a dress accessory that will be the talk of the party.  All the others will envy you… and best of all… no corset crushing them against your back!”

_He… what?_ Siabrey was almost crying.  _No corset?  They’ll like me… and like my wings?  No hiding?_  An entire childhood of secrecy and hiding began to well out as she gripped Lucius tightly in a crushing bear hug… tight enough that her small frame caused him to gasp a little.

“I saw how much you squirmed at the Baron’s with that old dress on.  No more,” he smiled once he regained his breath.

“I love you… so so much!” she giggled into his chest.  _I look like I always wanted… and no one will laugh at my skin, no one will laugh at my wings!_

Her mind dashed back to all those years ago, and for once, she didn’t wish she could go back and head to Ilkbar’s party.  She was happy with the here and now, and wanted only to get to the gala, and confirm that her hopes would be true…


----------



## Lela

_Written yesterday just before boards went down:_


			
				Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> “Dammit, who put all the aphrodisiac in the stinking water! C’mon now!”



 You know, that sounds a little too much like a plot hook I'd drop into the mix.  Talk about playing with the PCs emotions. 

 It's practically evil.  Now, just to get my PCs to trapse about the same way. . .Wah, idea!

 Thanks Valerian!  Bright light bulb now floating above my head.  You rock!


----------



## Lela

_Written upon reading new update_:

 Okay, exactly how does the electrim powder work?

 I was wondering something.  Who are the current PCs right now?  I know Shaun, Tess, and Siabray.  I'm gussing that Pellaron is too but I'm not sure.

 As a note, it's amazing that I can't tell and a true testiment to your writing.  It really shows that there's a world going on outside of the player characters while highlighting the influance they have on it.  Excellent.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Heh... that line came from Tess’ player out of character officially, but it fit in so well with something Tess would say that I threw it in anyways   There was no aphrodisiac in the water; it was more Tess was very frustrated...

This brings us to part five of last session, titled...

* Of Preparations and Evil Afoot*

The party’s orders are confirmed, and with the exception of Shaun’s hat, they will all be ready to be picked up the day of the ball.  The party then split up for the rest of the day, as Tess, Siabrey, and Shaun all went about business previously planned, while Lucius returned to the Temple to receive his “field training” of sorts from Xanadu....

Siabrey glanced back towards the clothing shop as she walked down the street.  Part of her wanted to whistle a happy tune at her recent luck with dresses, and at her beau, but a larger part of her felt glum at a piece of news Tess informed her of as they left the store.

It appeared the governor, for some reason was targeting the Church of Hieroneous... the Church that upheld Siabrey’s faith.   This had caused her mood to mellow greatly.

_Why?  Why would the governor target my faith... that upholds law and justice?_  She knew that evidence was pointing that the governor was a doppelganger, yet still it wouldn’t make sense for him to do such a thing.

_From what I’ve read,_ her mind reflected as she walked down the street, _doppelgangers aren’t necessarily evil... many are into taking over people for a good time, and don’t want attention drawn to themselves.  Attacking and trying to hurt the most popular Church in the Imperial officer corps will DEFINITELY draw attention to oneself..._

She rounded another corner, and saw up ahead of her the massive Temple to Hieroneous the Valorous, the largest temple in the city of Irulas.  The massive building complex easily covered tens of thousands of square feet, a large courtyard in its center, dominated by a 20 foot gilt statue of General Heraclius, a devotee of Hieroneous that held the city for several weeks versus impossible odds.

_It’s scary, in a way,_ Siabrey thought, reflecting on her armor back at the Temple of Pelor, _When I go into battle... I am wearing a piece of history..._

Devotees wandered about inside the massive open space, and Siabrey selected one of the smaller chambers off to the side to idle off towards and pray.  She strode in, took one of the ceremonial candles, and lit it, setting it at the feet of one of Hieroneous’ saints, Derocles.  She knelt quietly and prayed for the first time in several weeks

_Lord Hieroneous, I ask for you strength in my arms in the coming days.  We strive against a great evil that continues to follow us.  I ask that you place your protections on my fellow travelers... and Lord Hieroneous, I ask for your special protection on my lover and friend Lucius Caladron... for he is besieged within and without, by his family and friends..._

She stayed and prayed for several more minutes, then rose, blew out her candle, and walked back into the courtyard to find a cleric to talk to.

_I want to find out if the clergy here have any idea why the Governor might be doing this..._

She stops a cleric soon after, and brings up the subject of the governor... and to her surprise, he spills out information, he himself clearly confused by the governor’s change of heart.

“Governor Akkadius was even six months ago, one of our staunchest supporters!  Then, he suddenly stopped attending services.  This, while unusual, was not unheard of... but then he started demanding we recall our paladins on assignment.  This spread to him then accusing the Church of not paying its taxes, and now, he wants our statue of Heraclius, which he gave us two years ago, to be melted down!”  the priest grew more and more distraught as he spoke, and Siabrey was forced to pat him to calm him back down.

“I come from a band that wishes to find out why the governor has changed himself like this, friend cleric,” she said reassuringly.  _Ok, it’s for sure he’s a doppelganger or shape shifter now_.  “Is there any other information you or one of your brothers could give me to help me out in my quest?”  The cleric sadly shook his head.

“No, I’m afraid.  If we knew more, likely we would have launched specific enough complaints that the Governor would be removed.  We haven’t seen the Imperials so hard against us in over a millennia, since a devotee of Hextor sat on the Governor’s throne!”

_Hextor?_ Siabrey’s mind asked, _who is Hextor?_



Tess, in the meantime, decided to gear herself up for properly attiring herself for a gala.  While she was giddy about the chance to dress herself up, there was also a practical side to her search for items to increase her beauty: people, especially nobles, tended to loosen they’re lips around those they find attractive.  As much as she wanted to party, to dance, and to perform, she also wanted to get as much information as possible.  Finally, no one would expect that the drop dead gorgeous blond was wearing armor, and prepared to defend her charges in any way possible.

_Quin would be proud of me,_ Tess thought with a grin, _I did pay attention SOMETIMES to the family business!_  She whistled as she walked through the streets, looking for a minor magic shop to spend some of her cash in.

_Something pretty... earrings, necklaces?  A ring or bracelet?_ her mind debated.  She already had extremely becoming earrings, though her mind thought a necklace of diamonds or sapphires might contrast excellently with her graceful neck.

After a little asking around, she found a small, rather cheap shop along an out of the way street that sold “strange items,” more than magic.   She was greeted inside by a white haired elf... an oddity in and of itself.  After a few requisite greetings, she pressed her cause.

“Sir, do you have any small scale magical items that could help someone improve their beauty?”  She leaned over the counter, asking politely and hoping for a discount.  _Cheaper items mean more useful ones I can get_.

”Well,” he said, rather unfazed by her charisma, “I have two items you might want to look at.  This here,” he reached towards a red rose laying on a shelf, “is something really simple a gentleman brought in several weeks ago.  I call it ‘the ever smelling rose.’  It spreads a smell of roses through the area around it... and would likely look pretty in your hair (DM’s Note:  In game terms, its merely pretty).”

“Then, I also have this,” he reached for a set of women’s lipstick near the rose.  “It is a far more powerful item, as it magically increases your beauty when applied.  Makes your lips seem fuller, and... what’s the human term?  Ah... poutier, I believe.  Drives men crazy (DM’s Note:  Item adds a +1 bonus to charisma checks).”

Tess picked up both, and sniffed the sweet perfume of rose while holding the lipstick beside her mouth to check its color.  Sure enough, it was a beautiful match.

“How much would the rose cost, and how much would the lipstick cost... each?”

“Ah...well,” the elf began by sliding the ladder he’d been using to reach the items back into position, “the rose is a rather cheap item, though nice... perhaps 130 gold.  The lipstick is powerful enough that it warrants a far higher price... perhaps 1,200 gold.”

_1,200 gold?!_ Tess’ mind balked.  She had the money, but as good as the lipstick looked beside her lips, her lips could use normal coloring if it would save her that much right now.

“Ah... well then,” she handed the lipstick back to the shopkeep, “I think I’ll just take the rose then.”  The shopkeep nodded, and with a smile took her money and thanked her for her business.

_1,200 gold!_ her mind still complained as she left the shop, _Outrageous!_



Shaun, meanwhile, did not whistle as he walked, and no part of him had any inclination to whistle.  Instead, his brain was wrestling with a problem.

_How do I get into the Thieves Guild here?_

In Kulloden there had been a secret knock.  Here, the knock was likely different... if they even had a knock.

_I guess I’ll just have to bluster my way in_ he thought as he approached the moneychangers that had been indicated to be the residence of the guild.

He walked into the building, to find a room with rather uncomfortable benches along the walls, were errand boys and minor merchants sat side by side with pouches of coin, patiently waiting to have their coins or nuggets weighed, measured, and converted into the proper bullion.  Near the back, a door was being covered by the shadow of a very large, stern, non-moving man.

_I think that’s where my target should be..._ Shaun thought, and boldly strode up to the man.

“Good day sir!” he beamed in his best smile, “may I have the courtesy of knowing your name?”

“Grrr...” the man growled, taking Shaun aback for a second.  Yet he pressed on.

“I say, that does not sound like your proper name.  Please, for my own edification, what is your name?  What do you do?”  The man’s angry eyes blinked hard.

_He’s confused... I’ve got him on his rocker.  Now, to finally push him aside..._

Shaun leaned close.  “I am on important Guild business from Iskeldrun.  You had best let me aside, or the elders shall certainly pour their wrath on you,” he said in the quietest, yet most menacing voice he could muster.  Despite the fact the man held a five-inch advantage in height and likely 40-pound advantage in muscle, he stepped aside, allowing Shaun to open the door and descend down some stairs... to yet another door.  As the upper door closed, Shaun rapped on the door in the same manner as at Kulloden.

_I hope this works!_ he wished, as an eye peered out of the peephole, and suddenly the door flew open.  A hand grabbed Shaun hard, and almost threw him inside before the door slammed shut.

“Who are you?” snapped a rather roguish human, who now was in Shaun’s face, his voice angry and questioning.  “Speak quickly, or you shan’t speak again!”

“My name is Shaun Dice, I am an initiate from Kulloden,” Shaun said matter of factly, with a little pride thrown in for dramatic effect.  _Might as well blurt out the truth... leaving aside the fact I am currently working with a high noble, among other things._

The man growled, and motioned for two larger, more burly fellows to come out.  They roughly grabbed Shaun’s arms, as the man walked over towards an ancient looking desk.

“You may well be,” the first man said as he opened the desk and began rifling through papers, “but should you not be on the members list, I’m afraid you shan’t live to see the other side of that door.”

_Oh god.... I hope the mail arrived,_ Shaun found himself thinking.  The smaller man rifled for a few minutes, before grabbing a piece of paper, reading it twice, and then turning, motioning for Shaun to be released.

“It appears you tell the truth, Mr. Dice,” the man said, setting the paper back into the drawer before closing it.  “How may the Thieves Guild of Irulas assist you?”

“As you are probably aware, I am looking for a woman, who goes by the name of Ilia, or the name Rosalyn.  She has long blond hair, a scar on her face, and an eye patch.  She owes me over 8,000 gold, and owes the guild over 2,500 gold.”  _Not to mention she was responsible for several assassinations of friends of mind, and that she’s in cahoots with a demon...._

“Ah... yes... Rosalyn Ilia,” the man said with a knowing smile.  “We’ve been chasing her for a bit.  Last report, she was headed west by horseback.  She crossed the Inerman only three days ago... God knows why she’s headed out there...”

_What’s out west?  There’s the last chains of the mountains, for sure... the foothills beyond, and then... Ak Konylu._

Ak Konylu had been an ancient kingdom nearly rivaling the Empire in overall power.  However, several centuries ago, the kingdom’s succession fell into doubt, and civil war had started.  The fighting still continued to this day, with city versus city, town versus town as minor lords struggled for dominion.  It was only recently that a large portion of the Kingdom had reorganized itself.

The Empire did not like Ak Konylu because of its people... most were half-breeds, which the Empire derisively called “mongrels.”  However, as many of these “mongrels,” were partially of races that were stronger, faster, or any other combination of superiority to the average human, the Empire viewed Ak Konylu as a threat.  To keep the rival from rising again, the Empire had actively meddled in the civil war, prolonging it, to the chagrin and hatred of the Ak Konyluites.

“Ak Konylu?” Shaun asked, seeing the potential for some major trouble arising there.

“Perhaps... though Olidimarra knows what she expects to get from the infighting mongrels.”

_An army, perhaps?  An army of half humans?_ Shaun thought, his mind growing more alarmed.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The following is Part Six of the adventure on 1-30-04, entitled


* Thou Shalt Schmooze Thy Noble, Part One* 


Siabrey was the first to return to the Temple, and she found, in the Temple courtyard, Lucius and Xanadu sitting across from each other in the middle of a spot of clear dirt.  Both had small rocks of varying colors arrayed in front of each other, and both had frustrated looks on their faces.

“No!” Xanadu suddenly snapped as Siabrey approached, and she watched as he rapped the end of Lucius’ extending hand with a stick.  “Cavalry does NOT charge formed infantry!  You should know that by now!”  

_He’s beating the poor boy down,_ Siabrey thought as she watched Lucius get smacked several more times for mistakes.  Pitying him, she decided to move in to intervene.

“Xanadu, go easy on him!  He has never commanded before!” she said coming up alongside the two.  Lucius looked up with a look of thanks, Xanadu with one of annoyance.

“If being harsh on him teaches him how to properly command troops, then I shall be harsh.  An actual battlefield is a very unforgiving teacher, far more than me.”  Xanadu then looked back towards the battlefield, and shifted a red colored rock forward, till it contacted the lone blue rock on Lucius’ side.  “There!  See... you left your spellcasters wide open, so my cavalry rode them down!  You just lost the battle, boy!”

Lucius gave a sigh, one mixed with frustration and sadness, as the two realigned their forces of stones into lines closer to themselves once again.  More irritated at Xanadu’s behavior, Siabrey spoke again.

“Oh, its his first battle!  He can learn!  I bet you lost your first battle!”

Xanadu suddenly stopped resetting his pieces, and looked off into the distance, some far off and distant war raging again in his mind.  After a few seconds, he shook his head back into the present, and looked at the malcontent that dared interrupt his lessons.

“As a matter of fact, yes, I did win my first real battle.”  He then returned to setting his pieces right.  Siabrey huffed, and then looked at Lucius.

“Hon, don’t get down... you’ll catch on.  Here, I’ll go get you a cream pie... you know you want one...” she grinned, hoping to improve his dour mood.  He grunted as his pieces can back into place.

“I’m not hungry, hon,” he said, concentrating on the pieces in front of him, “I’ll eat later.”  He then broke his concentration on the dirt field long enough to look up at her with a small, wan smile, however.  “Thank you for asking, though.”  She bent down and was about to kiss him when the voice of a returning Shaun broke the moment.

“Siabrey!  Don’t you know that being a mattress general and a field general are two entirely separate things?”  A muffled snicker rose from Xanadu, and Lucius even grinned, suppressing laughter.  Siabrey, however, was not amused.  She clanked over towards Shaun, and smacked him in the side of the head.

“What?” Shaun said, in an annoyed and hurt voice, “it was a joke!  C’mon!”



After everyone had returned, the party compared notes, and the full danger was slowly beginning to appear in their faces.  The governor had changed suddenly, and was now going after the major temple of the Imperial army officers.  The Princess was sent to investigate him in person, and most alarmingly, Ilia was apparently headed to the kingdom of Ak Konylu, in all likelihood trying to raise another army.

Further searches the next day, their last free day before the ball, confirmed many of these hypotheses... though the most alarming one, the one regarding Ilia, remained a mystery...


_The next evening_

_Oh... he looks perfect_ Siabrey’s mind purred as Lucius walked out and took her hand, leading her towards the carriage that would take them to the Governor’s Palace, even as she felt a slight bit of anxiety.  Even as she glanced at him, her hand reflexively gripped her dress sword...  well... the Temple of Pelor’s dress sword.  It wasn’t her normal katana, and it wasn’t a field grade weapon (It would likely break after a few strikes), but it would be enough to provide them with some defensive striking power in case something went bad... something to last long enough they could flee, hopefully.

Shaun walked by, looking smart in his newly refurbished outfit, his hat, and a dress rapier at his side.  Tess, meanwhile, was able to carry Fa’rallan herself, as her gilt handle and guards made her look exactly as the other, weaker dress blades.

Lucius walked over to Siabrey, and with a deftness that was no doubt drilled into his head through etiquette training as a boy, helped her into the carriage.  She and him, as the Lord and his Consort, would ride alone, while a second carriage picked up Shaun, Elenya, Tess, and Pellaron.

“Lucius, honey?”  Siabrey said quietly as the carriage rocked slowly, trundling down the streets, “I have to tell you.... this is a moment I’ve dreamed of.”  She let her wings give a happy little flutter, and a thin cloud of electrum dust rose into the air around her.  The image was nice enough that Lucius had a grin on his face that signified more than joy.

“All my life, I’ve been told I cannot show my wings in public... but now... because of you...” she started to finish, before looking at him, and seeing his grin had changed to a blinding smile.  He put his arm around her and kissed her on the cheek lightly.

“Now, everyone can see you in your true, devastatingly beautiful form,” he flirted, and she blushed deeply.  

The trip seemed, in her mind, to last far too short a time.  While the carriage ride was private, romantic, and just heavenly to her, as much as she looked forward to the gala, she dreaded it, as her bodyguard instincts rose again.  Lucius saw the look on her face as the carriage pulled up to the entrance to the Governor’s Palace.

“Hon,” he said quietly, “You don’t have to stand beside me the whole time.  Run around.  Enjoy yourself.  Show off your wings!” he grinned.  She smiled lightly.

“I’d feel more comfortable if I was next to you... at least to keep you safe.”  Lucius nodded an ok, and clambered out of the carriage to deftly help her out of it.


As the party entered the Imperial Ballroom, all of them, even Lucius, had to gasp at its side and dimensions.  The room was massive, nearly 400 feet long, 50 feet high to the tops of its rafters, with enormous chandeliers and paintings hanging from the ceilings and walls respectively.  Towards the front of the already crowded room was a throne upon a raised dais.  It was gilt, inlaid with precious stones, with two large dragonheads facing each other at its top.  No one sat in it yet... the Princess had yet to arrive.

Lucius immediately hightailed towards a group of chatting noblemen, all puffing on pipes or sipping wine, and immediately he delved into a deep conversation with them.  Pellaron did much the same, clanking over in his ceremonial paladin’s armor and crest to talk with other, more minor looking nobles.



_I want to stay by you, don’t run so fast,_ went through Siabrey’s mind as she followed Lucius’s trail through the crowds as he approached and then entered conversation with the nobles in question.  As she drew nigh, however, her plans were thwarted.

“Oh... my!  Adelaine! Look at her dress!  It is absolutely _gorgeous!_” a voice, annoying in accent and high pitched in nature, began.  Siabrey turned to see an elderly looking lady, dressed in puffed up finery, with no less than eighteen peacock feathers coming from her hair.  Siabrey recognized her as the Baroness of Tor, a noble Lucius had pointed out at the parade for particular disdain.

_My God, woman, is it humanly possible to add a single feather to that array of puffery?_

“Oh... and Marel!  Her _eyes_... where did you find those eye colorings?  I should dye my eyes red as well, to match the rubies in my chaffron!” another voice added, and soon more surrounded her, and Siabrey found herself unwillingly dragged away from Lucius by the fettering wives of the petchulent nobles he was talking to.

“My God!  Arabel, I know this is _not_ a costume ball, but by Pelor, her wing costume is absolutely _darling_.  Madame, please inform me of your name, and your tailor!” the Baroness of Tor burbled with entirely too much glee.

“I am Siabrey,” she said quietly. “My tailor was... a man from the desert,” she said quietly.  _Oh god I want to punch these people!_ part of her mind screamed.  She kept it well in check, knowing that decking one of these annoying creatures would undoubtedly hurt her love’s cause.

“Ah... oh!  Well, young lady, if an elder shall impart to you any advice... take a look at that hunk of flesh right there, beside my husband,” the Baroness pointed with an over decorated finger.  “He is absolutely luscious... I would marry him in a second if I could get away with it!  Riches, lands, and _single_...”

Siabrey’s face fell as she realized the woman was pointed at Lucius, who was standing next to the apparent Baron of Tor.  _You fat bar wench, looking at Lucius that way..._ her mind snarled, yet somehow its fury did not enter her voice.

“Yes, I know him.   Lord Lucius Caladron... I know him quite well.”  _No sense in embarrassing them by blurting out who I really am to him._

“Well then... if at all possible, could you steer him my way?” the Baroness asked, before laughing, “though don’t tell my husband.  He’s in a foul mood about having to get another peacock farm.  Our old one just doesn’t suit my needs... not enough peacocks!”

_Oh God woman,_ Siabrey groaned. _Now, I don’t know whether I like galas that much or not... too many annoying people!_ 



Tess, meanwhile, began circulating through the party, attempting to find likely sources of information.... nobles paying too much attention at her chest and waist, and not at her face.   Her search for likely prey was interrupted, however, as she literally ran into someone.

“Oh! Excuse me!” she apologized, and for a second her heart stopped.  

”I’m terribly sorry,” the young man replied, “I should have watched where I was going.”  His blue eyes danced with more than an apology, however, and his jet-black hair was cut at a rakish angle that complimented his dangerously perfect face.  His voice was a sonorous tenor....

_Probably centered on A flat_ Tess’ musical mind chimed in.

“Oh... my manners,” the young man said.  “My name is Shivalas... and are you... Tessoren the Harper?!”  His eyes grew wide, and Tess could not avoid a slight blush.

_So people do remember me from my last time here four months ago... and people invited to an _ Imperial Gala _no less!_

“Um... yes.  I am know as that,” she smiled shyly.  The man gibbered for a second, before launching into a nervous spout of words.

“Well... um... you see, I’m a musician as well.  An... an amateur to be sure, compared to your beautiful skill,” he added quickly.  “I... I sing, however.   I would consider it the deepest honor if you would allow me to sing as you play one of your songs.”

_He wants me to play!?  Here!?  YES!_ Tess’ mind cheered, now only mostly for the chance to show off in front of an audience... the rest for a chance to show off in front of...

“By all means,” she said, managing to keep her voice somewhat level.  Her grabbed her hand gently but firmly and led her towards the front, onto the dais, where he clapped his hands loudly.  The crowds went silent, and he struck up, in perfect key, the first notes to Tess’ favorite song... _The Harpist’s Dream_.  Tess grinned, and added her flowing music to his musical voice, and musical sounds worthy of the gods wafting through the room, prompting a standing ovation when they were finished.

_He held PERFECT key... he either is no amateur, or he has more raw talent than I’ve ever seen before in my life...  I need to find out more about this man...  perhaps he could provide some information?_  Her mind didn’t admit it, but the possibility of something more also floated there as well.

“So, Shivalas, what do you do?  What is your title?”

“Title?  Ha!” he laughed.  “My father is a relatively minor noble, north of Irulas.  I am here on the Princess’ staff.  Her original dwarven translator fell ill four days ago, and after some inquiries showed I knew dwarven, I was invited to join.  So here I am.”

_Good... I can get some information from him then... possibly..._ Tess tried to focus her mind.  Her bodyguard instincts kept trying to tell her to watch him, but she just couldn’t... he was witty, he was handsome, he was nobility....

“Tess, to celebrate the wonderful music we made together, would you care for a drink?  A bit of punch, or perhaps some of the wine?”

_Tess... keep your eyes about.  Just in case he tries something funny.

What would he try funny?  People that are as gorgeous as him don’t need to try funny things to get l..._  As the thought entered her head, she immediately blushed, and saw Shivalas give a broad smile.

“What, does the thought of drink embarrass you?” he asked gently.

“No! No... no no... drink doesn’t embarrass me at all.  I would be delighted to share a glass of wine with you.  Then we can talk some more... wine always helps with the talking.... yeah...”

_Tess, you twit!_ her mind shouted at her, _Was that cool?  Was that debonair?  Was that suave?  No! It wasn’t!_  Her minds rant stopped when she saw him chuckle a little.

“Oh, so true.  Iskeldrun Red, Irulas White, or Holstean Blue?”  Tess stiffened slightly at the mentioning of Holstean, before remembering that the name was indeed a type of wine.

“Um... Irulas White, please,” she said as he poured a glass for her, and one for himself.   Her eyes were far to busy staring into his to notice him tipping his signet ring over her cup, and the whitish yellow powder that fell into her glass and dissolved almost immediately.

Tess lifted her glass, and circled the wine under her nose like a pro, noting with some delight that he seemed a little impressed.

_Good.  More ways to get information... out of you.... yeah_ her distracted mind thought, as she sipped away with Shivalas by her side.  They talked for a bit, and she found to her delight that he regarded many of the noble’s here as pompous fools... the same as she thought.

As their conversation continued, her world steadily began to grow more colorful, brighter, and more vivid.  She began to concentrate on Shivalas, and him alone.

_All the feathers... all the clothes... they look so pretty_ her mind, now in a muddled haze of drugs, managed to stumble out.  _And Shivalas is the prettiest... so pretty..._

Shivalas gently guided the now clearly affected Tess over to a small table to the side of the room, and leaned over to her as her head lolled to one side.

“My dear Tesseron Keldare,” he smiled as he used her full name, “you will now explain to me the things I need to know.  Your friends, where I can meet them, and the like...”

For the next hour, Tess talked, and talked a lot.  After she had spilled as much information as her befuddled brain would allow, the man called Shivalas, with a flash of his dark hair and a wide grin, placed a rose in front of her, and gave her a kiss on the forehead.  Then he rose, taking leave from her table, and the ball...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The electrum dust, when I thought of it, is merely a medieval, more expensive version of glitter basically.  She could sprinkle it on her wings to make them flashy in the light, and people would assume she bought the wings somewhere fort he ball, rather than she was born with them... 


At present, the cast of characters is the following:

*Player Characters:*

Siabrey - Age 25
Female Half-Siabrie Fighter 6/Bondsblade 4

Tess - Age 22
Female Human Bard 10 

Shaun - Age 25?
Male Human Rogue 5/Bard 5

*Former PCs (now NPCS)*

Grumki - Age ?
Male Half Orc Cleric of Kord 9?


*NPCs (that have appeared so far)*

Lucius Caladron (Siabrey's love interest) - Age 16
Male Human Sorcerer 8/Fighter 2

Pellaron Bylthankis - Age 188
Male Elf  Paladin 7/Cleric 3

Elenya Barachis (Shaun's love interest) - Age 19
Female Human  Adept 3/Wizard 2

Xanadu - Age 712
-casts spells as 9th level wizard (he's a surprise  )

Hidalas Marengo - Age 40
Male Human Cleric of Tarantor 8

Dingalas Soreham -  Age 72
Male Human Cleric of Tarantor 5

Rogar Mithras - Age 42
 -  big baddie... keeping his levels a secret for now 

Ilia Bandar - Age 38
 - See Rogar


----------



## Lela

Thanks for the info.

 Aw, poor Tess.  She had such hopes.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The next update to that adventure, entitled,

*Thou Shalt Schmooze Thy Noble, Part Two*

Shaun looked deeply into Elenya’s eyes, and had to wonder, _what else is she capable of?_  For her part, Elenya stared deeply back into his eyes as the two continued to twirl around through the large dancing portion of the hall, to the newest dance from Iskeldrun itself; they called it a waltz.

“It looks so scandalous,” Elenya had commented when they had first wandered over after arriving at the party, “they don’t maintain space... they touch each others shoulders!”  At was at that point that both her and Shaun decided for sure they were going to join the dance floor.

_I’m glad I held her back for twenty minutes so we could watch and learn... its really paid off,_ he thought as he swung her through another graceful spin, his eyes breaking from hers momentarily to see a blur of admiring, and even envious faces all around.

_That’s right... she likes me, not any of you,_ his heart thumped, and he let loose a laugh.

The long finally drew to an end, and Shaun, on a whim, gracefully dipped Elenya close to the floor at song’s end.  She let out a muffled squeal, and gave him a slight punch when he brought her back up.

“What was that for?” she laughed.

“Just wanted to try it,” Shaun grinned, as numerous young nobles, especially males, began pressing close, a few mimicking his previous steps, and a couple openly asking him questions about his moves, and most especially, about the unorthodox dip at the end.  Many of the women in the growing audience to his dancing ask who he is, and of course, he eagerly replies he is, “Shaun Dice, servant of our Lord Lucius Caladron!”

“Hon,” Elenya said as she held him close after another dance, “I think we’ve found your perfect line of profession.... you cold come to Kulloden as a dance teacher!”  

_Ha!  A mere dance teacher... but that is right... Elenya doesn’t know my full abilities yet..._  Shaun’s mind smacked its lips at the chance to show off in front of his girl, and so as the next dance ended, Shaun walked into the crowd of people now dancing like them, and struck up a conversation with a puffy old man that had a brilliant gold brooch around his wrist.  When Shaun left the conversation... it was no longer there, and no one in the crowd, too busy nodding their heads like mindless geese, was any the wiser...

When the next dance had them distracted, Shaun tapped Elenya’s shoulder.

“You remember that gentlemen with the gold brooch you thought was exquisite?” he purred softly into her ear.  She nodded her head slowly, not evidently not sure of what to expect next.

_This will be absolutely great!  Your lover, honey, is not just a consummate dancer, consummate lover, consummate debonair, consummate prankster, and consummate... fighter... yes, fighter!  Your lover is also the best and brightest thief in this region!_

He cupped his hands and flashed them towards Elenya in a motion only she could see... and he saw her face explode into widely varying emotions as she saw what was inside.  

_Jackpot_, he thought quietly, extending his hand a little further.  Quite quickly, hers flew over the top of his, and she delivered a quick, little too passionate for the situation kiss on his lips.

_What was that about?_ he thought momentarily till she pulled back quickly, looking out of the corner of her eye at someone he didn’t see.

“Shauny, that was the greatest thing ever,” she whispered, a hint of one of his favorite smiles playing on her lips, which then suddenly faded.  “...but don’t ever do that again in the middle of a ball?  Please?”  

_OH... I see what the kiss was... sleight of hand to keep prying eyes from seeing what I.... crap... I almost blew things myself. _ He looked at Elenya in wonderment.  First she was an excellent cook, excellent lover, she was rapidly becoming a good spell caster and an excellent fast talker... and now she basically saved his behind with her quick mind and talent for distraction.  

_Is there ANYTHING this woman can’t do?_ he thought with an enormous grin, giving her a genuine hug of thanks as the brooch in question slid into his pocket.



“You are so _toned_ and _in shape!_  Who is your masseuse, Lady Siabrey, and how much more do I have to pay him to pry him from your service?”  A prissy young woman, whom Siabrey only knew too well, pressed.  The fighter sighed in annoyance, and caught a glimpse of Tess with a dark haired man far on the other side of the room.  Siabrey wished she could be there.

_One flutter of my wings and I bet they’ll scatter to the far winds_, she thought for a second in a tired voice.  _Maybe I should just blurt out that my masseuse is Lucius... that would throw them for a loop._

“I... practice with sword and steel often, m’Lady Marel.  Where I come from, everyone must be prepared,” she said slowly, stringing together her half-truths and half lies carefully.  There was a collective gasp from the group of woman, none of whom had likely been outside the boudoirs longer than necessary to attend a party.

“You practice with sword?  What is your routine?  Three sets of five swings?  Do you have a trainer?  Is your trainer cute, like my husband’s trainer?” An incessant whirl of questions flew towards Siabrey, and she instantly regretted making the comment.

Thankfully for our hero, just as her head was about to explode, the music from the orchestra rather suddenly changed.  Trumpets blared, and a processional march began... Siabrey didn’t have to know the music playing was the personal anthem of the royal family to realize that Her Majesty, Princess Zoe Paleologus, Arbiter of the Northern Borders, Protector of the Sword of Tarantor, etc. etc. etc. had arrived.... fashionably late.

_Crap,_ Siabrey’s mind thought, as she realized she was almost immediately beside the velvet and sink red carpet that led from the entryway, where now the Princess in all her imperial splendor stood, and the Imperial throne on the other side of the room.

_I’ll have to look at her up close AGAIN!_ Siabrey complained in her mind, as she sank to one knee like everyone else in the room.  Slowly, gracefully, in time with the too elegant music and with too perfect movements, the Princess slid up the floor of the hall, the Governor on one side, and an elderly man, dressed in fine regal robes, on the other.

_She’s getting closer,_ Siabrey thought as the Princess drew nigh, and the fighter couldn’t help but look up into the Princess’ face as she drew close.

The Princess’ eye caught Siabrey’s face for a moment, and for a distinct short period, her face changed to an awful sneer that mixed rage, disgust and horror.  The split second snarl suddenly changed as the Princess moved her head slightly so she looked only directly at the throne.

_Ah... so she doesn’t think I’m important enough to even look at!  Good!  Don’t look at Lucius either, wench!_  Siabrey’s mind taunted as the royal person went by on its inevitable march to the throne.   The Princess then sat down to a musical crescendo, and almost immediately nobles in the room were crowding about the throne, with petitions or favors to request from the royal person.

_Slovenly pack of hoodlums,_ Siabrey thought.

“Marel, did you _see_ Her Majesty’s dress?  I would utterly _die_ to be able to afford that kind of tailor!” the Baroness of Tor spoke again... and Siabrey took this as her cue to slip away from the mindless pack of fools and head towards where Lucius was.  She managed to scuttle alongside Lucius a few minutes later, just as Lucius and a man she now knew was the Baron of Tor (from his idiotic wife’s comments) finished a heated sentence of discussion.

“Oh... hi Siabrey!” Lucius said with a genuine grin.  A few chuckles went around the group of men in fancy and overwrought robes, as the Baron, whose coiffed hair and lacey suit already annoyed Siabrey, leaned over to the noble next to him, and whispered something.

“Lord Lucius sure can pick his maids well for a boy so young.  I wonder if she broke him in... or if it was some dog from a roadside brothel?”  The two engaged in a loud guffaw, as Siabrey’s eyes narrowed.   She’d heard every word.

_You miserable little toad!_ her mind snarled.  Had she not been in the middle of an Imperial gala, instead in the woods, she likely would have taken up fisticuffs with the man.

“My Lord Baron,” she said, her voice even, but only barely.  It also thundered with a hint of command.  “I am _not_, as you assume, a mere ‘maid’ of Lord Lucius.  I am his bodyguard, advisor, and most importantly,” she leaned closer to the Baron to deliver the final line, “his consort!”

The other nobles in the circle looked towards the Baron, with a few smirks of mockery now aimed in his direction.  His face went red, and he managed to spit out in his embarrassment, “I was merely commenting how m’lady looks like a maid in a meadow,” he lied, then cleared his throat, “I apologize for the confusion, m’lady.  No harm or insult was intended.”

“None is taken, m’lord,” Siabrey lied back to his face.  “M’lord Lucius?” she turned to Lucius’ openly admiring face, “can you please tell me which of these fine gentlemen have chosen to assist you in your efforts to safeguard this Valley from incursion, and which are too preoccupied?”  Another flitting glance at the Baron.

_You’ve rolled that Baron back onto his heels Siabrey... lets see if you can’t help Lucius by pushing a few more?_

“Well,” Lucius, catching on immediately, began, “M’Lord Tuscans,” he gestured to the right, “has promised us 500 horse in a fortnight.  Lord Sanjay has promised us the same. Lord Everston has committed himself to 3,000 foot and 100 horse, Lord Gastenax the same, and Baron Visby has promised a welcome surprise of 5,000 foot.”

“And Lords Umberti and Tor?” she asked, looking at the two nobles who had previously been making wisecracks at her expense.  She narrowed her eyes into slits, and she saw the one named Umberti shrivel slightly under her wilting gaze.

“I can make arrangements,” the one named Umberti said weakly, “to provide Your Lordship with some 1,000 archers to assist your noble cause.”  He bowed rather stiffly.

“And m’lord Tor?” Siabrey’s tidal wave of terrible gazes now thundered in on the last uncommitted one in the circle, and Tor’s eyes surprisingly met hers.

“I am afraid, m’lady, that I have other pressing needs that must be attended to first, before I can send forces to assist My Lord Lucius,” he said with his own bow, his voice dripping with lies.

“Ah, I see Baron... not enough peacocks?” Siabrey asked innocently, and a few snickers went around among the other Barons.  Even Lucius could not control his face enough to not grin at her quip.  The Baron’s face, however, went a deep crimson, and once again, his head hung low.

_He’s broken,_ Siabrey thought.  _Who said being diplomatic is a requirement all the time?_

“I... can rearrange some priorities, and see that M’lord is supplied with 500 archers and equipment, to be assembled here in a fortnight,” the Baron surrendered, and Siabrey gave an enormous grin at her success.

As the informal Baron’s Council split apart, Siabrey sidled up to Lucius, giving him a hug. 

“Hon... remind me to introduce you to more nobles,” he kissed her in thanks, “you got more done with those two in five minutes than I was able to with a half hour of arguing.”

”Well, every man has a weakness,” she grinned rather seductively, “you just have to exploit it.”  Her grin then went into a full smile, “And Lord Tor’s weakness, was his peacocks!”  They shared a laugh, and then decided as it was drawing late, it would be best to begin rounding up other members of the party.


As they drew to the middle of the room, another messenger, clad once again in Imperial colors, walked into their path and stopped them.

“Lord Lucius, Her Imperial Majesty begs me to deliver this message,” the page said in a stately voice, handing Lucius another scroll.  He then bowed, and walked away from the two.

_Oh boy... this can’t be good,_ Siabrey thought.  “What does it say?” she asked as Lucius tore off the seal and began reading.  He gave a huff, and handed it to her.

_M’lord Lucius,

I wish to meet with you in private, away from prying ears or formal pomp and circumstance.  As you may know, I signed off on your betrothal technically after your mother was in revolt.  As such, the betrothal is void... however I still believe it to be in your interests, as well as the interests of the Valley, for us to still be wed.  

Meet me at the Hangjou Garden, five blocks from this place.  You may bring the harlot with you should you wish... I shall bring my Master Chamberlain.  Imperial Guard will be watching to ensure our safety, while we discuss this business as reasonable adults, and reasonable nobles.

Regards
Zoe Paleologus, Arbiter of the Northern Frontier, Defender of the Sword of Tarantor, Watcher of the Eastern Lakes, Defender of the City of Iskeldrun... etc. etc. etc._

“So... this is a command from her, I’m guessing,” Siabrey said with a sad grunt.  _I don’t want you to go... I don’t trust her!  She could hurt you because she hates me!_

Lucius nodded.  “I shall go... she isn’t foolish enough to have a noble murdered at a one on one meeting with her.  None of the others would trust her ever again.  I would, though,” he gave Siabrey a hug, “be appreciative if you would come with.  Your mind is sharp, and it can help me should mine grow weak.”

She gave him a kiss, “I am your bodyguard, as well as your lover,” Siabrey said, looking into his eyes.  “I shall follow you to the ends of this life, if need be.”  He smiled back at her, and hugged her tight in thanks.



As party members were tracked down, Lucius told them of the letter. Elenya, Shaun, and Pellaron were easy to find, however, the party had to search for a bit before they saw Tess sitting alone at a table... with her head lolling to one side.

_Oh no... she got drunk!_ was Siabrey’s first thought.  That however was completely outside of Tess’ normal range of behavior... and Siabrey started to worry as they drew close to the wobbly young woman.

“Tess?” Siabrey asked as she drew up alongside her.  The fair-haired Tess lolled her head to one side so she could see Siabrey, and said rather lazily, “Pretty.”

“What?” Shaun asked as he came up.  “Siabrey’s not pretty, what are you talking about?”

Siabrey was too worried now to hear or notice Shaun’s quip.  She waved her hands in front of Tess’ face, and received no reaction save the same wan smile, and lolling head.

“Pretty, pretty, pretty,” was what Tess muttered as Lucius reached over for her goblet, and looked inside it.

“Poison!” he cried softly a  minute later.  “Look... there’s a little bit of yellow powder on the bottom!  Don’t touch it!  I bet its Modrayn!”

“What?  Oh Tess!” Siabrey began prying open Tess’ eyes.  Tess for her part thought it was fun, and began saying “pretty” faster.

“Tess,” Siabrey hunched over in front of the poisoned woman, “Who did this to you?”

“So pretty... your hair!  It looks like sun!”

“Tess.... who did this?”

“Black haired man... so pretty!  He and I talked long time... he was so pretty.   His voice was pretty... he was all pretty!”

_Dammit_ Siabrey’s mind shouted.  She’d seen Tess with a black haired man earlier, and put her evidence together.  She looked around the party desperately, and saw him nowhere.

“Shouldn’t we get her out of here?” Shaun asked, and Elenya piped up that she agreed.   

“We’re going?  Where are we going?”  Tess tried to stand up, and somehow managed, though she immediately began to stumble towards the throne, saying “pretty!”

“No!  No no no Tess,” Siabrey caught her and turned her around, “See my wings?  They’re pretty right?  Follow the pretty!  Follow them!”

IN this manner the party slowly and carefully made its way out of the chambers as the gala continued in full swing... Siabrey to the front, with Tess behind her and Pellaron at the poisoned woman’s side.  The other three formed a gaggle at the rear.

“Hey, Lucius,” Shaun said, hoping to lighten up the mood, “take a look at what I pilfered off of...”

Siabrey spun around, though fortunately Pellaron did not, nor did anyone outside the party.

“What?!” she snarled back at him, though Shaun’s eyes were more focused on Lucius, whose look was absolutely terrifying.

“Remember, dear Shaun, how I threatened to string you up if you told Siabrey about the book in Kulloden?”  Shaun gulped and nodded.  “If you _ever_ mention what you were about to out loud again, or ever do something of the sort again, I _will_ string you up!  And it will not be by your neck, it will be by parts of you that will be even more painful more torturous...”

Shaun gulped and nodded, as the party helped push Tess into Lucius’ carriage to head back to the Temple of Pelor for some major healing... while Siabrey’s mind was now in full defensive mode.

_Someone poisoned Tess, then ‘talked to her a lot.’  They pumped her for information... on what though?  What if it was on us?  Dammit!_

Her grip on her “dress” long sword tightened noticeably as the carriage careened through the city streets...


----------



## Lela

Politics abound and plots thicken.

 Speaking of which, what do you call a thickened plot?  It sounds like there should be a word for it.  After all, it happens all the time.  Though not always as gracefully as this one.  Which is beside the point of course.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Oh... the plot gets better... even thicker... hehe

And on that note... I'd probably just call it a thicker plot?  I'm not an English major, so I don't know the proper term...


Part 8 of the adventure of 1-30-04

*Of Two Plots, of Two Fronts, of Two Enemies*

When the party burst into the Temple of Pelor, several acolytes were already waiting... Lucius had taken the prerogative of sending riders ahead.  One of them took Tess in his arms and laid her gently on the Temple floor, as another pried open her eyes, seeing they were now staring off into the distance, as the words, “pretty” continued to come faintly from her lips.

_Tess!  You were supposed to be the _smart_ one of us!  How did you let this happen?_ Shaun’s mind asked.  He too, was worried as a higher ranking priest in the Church arrived, and began making arcane passes over Tess’ lolling head, calling forth in a language that neither Shaun nor Siabrey understood.   Some five minutes into the impromptu ceremony, Tess herself seemed to glow briefly, and she sputtered.

“What? Huh?  Wha... where’s the gala?  What happened?” she was gasping, desperately trying to fill her lungs with air.

“Its ok, its ok,” Pellaron said, supporting Tess as she began to recognize her surroundings.  

“Why are we back at the temple?” Tess’ mind, confused and slightly scared asked.  “What happened to Shivalas?”

”Tess!” Siabrey was immediately delivering a bear hug onto Tess’ tired frame, and the younger woman had to gasp for a split second for air.  “I was so worried!”

“What do you remember, Tess?” Shaun asked.  _We need to get to the bottom of what happened here..._

As soon as Siabrey had released her death-hug, Tess managed to spurt out that she had met a man named Shivalas, who said he worked on the Princess’ staff as a dwarven translator.  He’d had a wonderful singing voice... and the last thing she could remember was sipping wine with...

Tess let loose on a tirade of profanity that even impressed the likes of Siabrey.  After her long, full rant about his ancestry, his physical size, his mental capacities, and anything else her fury could imagine, she looked up at the priests.  The acolytes had rather shocked looks on their faces, but the elder priest merely smiled, and gave her a reassuring pat on the head.

”I understand my child... you needed to vent your anger at what this man did.  There is no harm in that.”

Tess nodded, grateful that Pelor’s fury wouldn’t strike her overnight now as well.  Heaven knows enough had already happened.  Siabrey gave her another hug, and Tess found several tears welling into her face.

_How could I have been so stupid!?  I am from a family of bodyguards.... how could I have been so stupid as to betray to someone all of my friends?_  Fresh, wet tears began to trail down her face, and it was Siabrey who first felt them.

“Tess,” she said, pulling back, “don’t worry about it.  You did not give away the information willingly... it could have happened to any of us.”  She then hugged her again, “The important thing is that you are alright.”  Tess nodded, but still the tears flowed as Siabrey tightened her hug and Pellaron gently rocked her, trying to calm her emotions.


In the meantime, it was Shaun and Lucius that began to grapple with the full implications of what had happened.

”Luke, we should send out some people to gather information on this Shivalas character,” Shaun said thoughtfully.  He never realized the irony that he was being responsible.  “And maybe some more to find information about this governor.... I have a distinct feeling he had something to do with all of this.”  Lucius nodded in agreement, a softly growl at his lips.

”I’ll get on it, Shaun.  You make sure that those two,” pointing at Siabrey and Tess, “are alright.”  




It was early the next morning when an incessant knock woke up a tired and still rather embarrassed Tess.  

_Who is it?  If its black haired boy, I swear..._

She undid her bolt locks, and as the door swung open, Lucius’ head pushed its way through the crack.

“Tess!  Good, you’re awake!  The clerics I asked to go out and gather some information have come back... you’ll be interested to know that they talked to some of the laundry women that works _in_ the Governor’s Palace...”

“What’d they say?” Tess pulled Lucius into the room, and hurriedly shut the door.  _Mustn’t have anyone hear!_

“Well... one of them said that on a weekly basis, the governor meets with a strange looking man in his private garden.  She said he’s got a tiger-like face.”  Lucius shrugged at Tess’ unasked question.

_What in blazes has a tiger-like head and a human body..._  Her mind rankled through the various myths and legends she’d heard sung over the years, as Lucius continued.

“Well, either way, the next meeting is in two days... ironically it will be the same night where I am supposed to meet the princess.”  Tess looked up immediately, worry on her face.

“I wouldn’t go, Lucius...  it seems too nicely arranged, for my instincts.”  _Then again, since last night, I’ve been seeing plots around every corner...

What has a tiger head on a human body?_ her mind continued its mental hunt.

“I know,” he started pacing, “but it was an Imperial command... and if I want to get the Imperial Guard mobilized to help in the fight... I have to go...”  Tess nodded, and lowered her head.

“You need to go investigate this governor’s mess, Tess,” Lucius said.   “I’ll be busy, but if there’s an opportunity to unmask him, this would be it.  As far as I know, the Governor has never before been regularly meeting with tiger headed men, so if you can catch them, it could solve that front...”

_Not to mention possibly put the Princess on our good side?_ Tess’ mind volunteered... and then she realized what creature likely had such tiger features...

“Did the maid say its hands were jointed wrong?” Tess asked hurriedly.  _If this is what I think it is... we may not have the firepower to handle it even if you DO come with, Lucius..._  “Like they were jointed backwards?”

“Yes...” Lucius said after a second, “Yes, she did say that.  It confused the priests... they said no creature like that has existed for over a half a millennia.  They last ones were killed in the great Hextor uprising some 500 years ago...”

_Hextor?   Now he’s brought into the equation? _ Tess’ now worried mind began to add up the odds... and they weren’t good.

“The creature was a Rakhasa... a shape shifter that in natural form looks like a human with a tiger’s head and backward jointed hands.  They are very powerful spell casters.  Did your washerwoman remember what clothes he wore?”

“Umm...” Lucius lowered his head, wracking his memory for a second, “they say she said he wore a dark, long hooded cloak, with a red fist of some kind barely on the inside on one of the...”

“Was the fist holding a bracket of arrows?” Tess pressed, now clearly alarmed.  _Pelor help us if..._

“Yeah, it did... why?”

“Lucius... we are dealing with a Rakhasa affiliated with the Church of Hextor... the doppelganger is likely meeting him to receive orders!  _That_ explains the Governor’s almost exclusive harassment of the Church of Hieroneous!”

Lucius blinked, confused.  “Church of Hextor? Rakhasas?  Tess, I fear you are speaking with words I don’t understand...” Tess gave an exasperated sigh.

“Ok... Lucius... the opposite Temple of the Church of Hieroneous in the old days was the Church of Hextor... the God of Tyranny.  His worship was banned in the Empire after the Hextor Rebellions some 500 years ago... two hundred years before Ananias came along.  I know this because some of the oldest songs in my repertoire are written about deeds of valor done in those days.”  Lucius nodded, slowly catching up.

“Hextor was the twin of Hieroneous, and as the two gods hate each other, so do their followers hate each other.  If we are dealing with a Rakhasa, an ancient beast that somehow survived the Hextor Rebellion when all of his mates were killed, he is likely a follower of Hextor... especially considering a red hand with a clutch of arrows is Hextor’s symbol.  And if he’s meeting with the doppelganger regularly, and the doppelganger is persecuting the Church of Hieroneous...”

“Ah,” Lucius put things together, “so the Rakhasa is telling his follower, the doppelganger, how to persecute Hieroneous on behalf of the Hextor followers of the Rakhasa?”

“Maybe... at least that’s what I’ve put together,” Tess said, looking off into space.  _Maybe the Rakhasa in his age has lost much of his power... maybe that’s why he has a doppelganger masquerading as governor instead of himself.  But this means the Church of Hextor is rising again... is it related to the Countess?

No... it can’t be.  The Governor changed six months ago... long before the Countess knew of the staff...

So, we are facing two potential fronts now... the Countess from the south, and the Church of Hextor from within... 

Thankfully so far they haven’t cooperated..._

“Did your ‘spies’ (Tess used the word in jest) find anything else out?”

“Well, they found out one thing you might be interested in,” Lucius sighed.  “Your friend, that claimed he worked for the Princess?  There’s no one of that name on her staff.  They did pick up a dwarven translator only a few days ago, but he’s a young kid... blonde, very handsome... sings well.  

His first name sounds like Shivalas... I couldn’t tell over her accent.”

“What was his last name,” Tess pined, craning forward for the critical piece of information.  Lucius sighed again.

“Mithras.”

_Rogar’s last name!_ Tess’ mind screamed.  _Could this be the blond that helped Ilia attack Hidalas?  Does Rogar have... a son?_



The party spent the next two days loosely gathering information, while remaining very cautious.  Tess’ lone sojourns into the city ended, but she and Shaun jointly found a route into the private gardens of the Governor using a servant’s entrance to the palace.  Tess’ armor could be glammered into a servant girl’s outfit, a few rags were procured for Elenya (who once again, insisted on going since Shaun was going), and even the noble Pellaron acquiesced and put ragged women’s clothes over his paladin’s armor.  (Thankfully Pellaron was normally clean-shaven, as a beard might have posed a problem).  Xanadu could shape shift himself, while Shaun for the first time utilized a hat he had been keeping in reserve for a while, which with some properly applied makeup and feather stuffing, made him look into a convincing, if ugly, woman.  Of course, Elenya had much fun poking fun at “Shaunathia” as she set about calling him.

Finally, the appointed night arrived, and the party split... Lucius and Siabrey to meet the Princess, Elenya, Shaun, Pellaron, Xanadu, and Tess to find the Rakhasa and the doppelganger, and bring an end to their reign of treachery.   As the moon peeked out from behind the clouds, both groups set off to their respective destinies...




Siabrey’s face was as stone as she clanked alongside Lucius in the darkened streets.  It was three hours after dusk, and they were drawing near to the Hangjou Gardens... where Siabrey knew destiny awaited her love...

_What if Zoe convinces him, Siabrey?_ part of her mind questioned, _What then?  What will you be left with?  You can’t resist someone of her power...

Lucius would never pick her_, her loving mind countered, _Never... under any circumstances!  He loves me.... and I him.  That is greater than any imperial decree..._

Her face evidently reflected her internal confusion, as Lucius wrapped a protective arm around her.

“Don’t worry, my love... there is nothing she can say that will make me forget my commitment to you.”  He delivered a smile that looked blinding in the moonlight, but Siabrey could see something in it that was... different.  It did not bely any confidence, nor did it indicate combativeness... it was more a smile that he gave when he was covering up worry.

“What if she demands your hand in return for military support?” Siabrey asked quietly, and she saw the smile on Lucius’ face collapse.  “You’d be a fool to refuse that, my love.  She has nearly 80,000 troops you could have to put down the rebellion... it would be folly to put...”

He put his hand on her lips, with a quiet ssh.   “I...”

_What my love?  Say what it is?_ her heart jumped, hoping for one answer but dreading another.

“...I’ll get to that bridge when we arrive at that river,” he said quietly.

“Lucius... you know she hates me... and she’ll likely do anything to try and break us apart!  I have no doubt that she’ll use a threat like that!” Siabrey said, cutting in front of him to stop him.  She looked deep into his eyes, trying to divine an answer through them.  Instead, where she normally could see deep into his soul, she saw a haze of confusion and doubt.  She felt her eyes start to water up, but pushed back the tears that would have flowed, instead grabbing him into a close hug.

“Regardless of what happens, Lucius,” she said, her voice muffled by his bosom, “I will still love you.”

_Will you love me though, love?  Even if she whisks you away?  Or will you forget the small warrior with wings and red eyes in favor of a princess with kingdoms and riches?_  Siabrey felt the tension in Lucius’ body relax noticeably.

“That relieves me greatly, Siabrey,” he said as he leaned over and kissed her gently on the forehead.  “I... the lines between me and my rank are weakening... and while I want to pick you...”

“...you don’t know if you can do the right thing that way,” she said quietly, a silent tear breaking through her defenses and falling.  

“I will put you first,” he said quietly, wiping away her tear, his own eyes having that funny look one gets before tears begin to well. She shook her head no.

“Put your people first.  I will understand.  Lucius... please... put yourself above me in this.  Yourself and your people.”

_I can’t believe I just told him that!_ part of Siabrey’s mind shouted at her.  _You stupid fool!  Now the riches and armies she can offer will drag him away for sure!_

_Siabrey... this goes much beyond you and him... it goes to his realm, his people, and defending them from demons... that is surely much greater than yourself!  You vowed to protect him and love him... protecting him might mean letting him go!

Never!_



Tess and Elenya were the first to arrive at the servants entrance to the Governor’s palace, and gingerly stepped inside, bundles of blankets thrown over their arms in an effort to make it seem they were busy.  Within the bundles were potions, while both had their daggers stored carefully.

Tess looked about, and seeing no one paying particular attention, she opened the door and hissed, “Its ok!  Come in!”  

The first through the door was an old crone, bent over in years, her skin’s wrinkles deeper than the mountains were high.  The only thing that betrayed it was Xanadu was how her eyes, every now and then when he didn’t focus, would turn brassy in color.

Next came a mop headed, flat chested elven woman.  She carried a bag full of washing detergent and other cleaning items that slung over her left waist... covering a glandil blade.  Tess had to admit, that while he looked ridiculous at first, Pellaron did look like a semi-attractive woman.

_If we survive this, I’m going to have to rib him on that,_ she thought.

Finally, there came a rather buxom looking young girl, with short dark hair and a mottled looking hat thrown over her head.  Tess had to suppress a giggle once again as she saw Shaun’s outfit... it was entirely too perfect... perfect enough that Elenya, only an hour before when he was donning it, she commented that she was getting ideas.

“Ok,” Tess said quietly as the group went forward, “follow my lead, and stay quiet.  Above everything, don’t draw attention... ok?”  Nods went around, and the group pressed onward.

It wasn’t ten minutes later when they’re first test arrived.  A man, dressed as a Captain of the Guard, saw the five ladies shuffling through the corridor, and shouted a command at them.

“Halt! Wait!”



Siabrey felt distinctively cold, despite the warm outside temperature and the warmth her armor and the jerkins underneath normally provided.  Lucius stood next to her, and she slid a little closer to him, to steal some of his body heat.  

_My love, please don’t leave me,_ her worried mind kept repeating.  Despite Lucius’ continued promises to stay with her, she kept reminding him, and herself, that he was a Count... and his responsibilities hung far higher than their relationship.

“Don’t worry, Siabrey,” Lucius said quietly as he encircled her with his arms protectively, “she won’t hurt you, and she won’t pull me from you.”  Siabrey nodded hopefully, but then stopped suddenly.

“Lucius!  Whats that!?” she pointed towards a building top where a fleeting shape stood in the distance.  Lucius squinted, and then smiled.

“Ah... its one of the Casalad Rangers... the Imperial Guard.  They are likely the bodyguards that the Princess talked about.  I wouldn’t worry about them, hon,” he tried to reassure her.  “The Princess won’t do anything untoward towards a high ranking noble... or his consort.”  He grinned and nuzzled the side of her face, and by instinct, she smiled warmly back.

_Savor these, Siabrey... they may be the last intimate moments with him,_ the gloom and doom side of her brain argued, only to be shouted down by the rest that said it wasn’t so.

As they cuddled, Siabrey then spotted, coming up the garden path ahead of them, two figures, both clad in drab, brown cloaks.

_Here she comes, Siabrey... be prepared.

Don’t say anything untoward.

Keep your mouth shut unless Lucius needs or asks for help... you want to help your love, not hinder him..._  The two figures drew near, and took off their hoods.

One was the old man she remembered walking beside the Princess at the gala several days before.  The other, indeed, was the Princess herself, her dark skin melding in with her brown cloak, and her large, deep eyes regarding first Lucius, then Siabrey, delivering a small sneer upon the latter.

“So, my lord,” her voice, a twistedly pleasant soprano, began, “I see you brought the tramp that stole your heart with you.”

_You! You... stupid wench!_ Siabrey’s mind fumed, and she immediately broke her mental promise to stay quiet.  “I come here, Your Majesty,” the way she said the title cutting through the air as a knife, “not as his ‘tramp,’ but as his consort!”

“Your Majesty would do well not to insult those that I choose as my confidants,” Lucius added, his voice low and also full of fury.

“Confidant or Consort, to my royal eyes she is still nothing more than a tramp, a harlot, far below your station!”  The princess then stepped forward, leaning towards Siabrey.  “And now, common whore, if you would excuse the adults present, as they must discuss business of state.  Take your sashaying tricks elsewhere.”

Siabrey’s copper skin went white with fury, and she trembled.

_If only I could reach for my sword,_ her mind shouted.  She completely forgot about the needs of state she spoke of before, of putting others above herself.. her only thought was how to foil the wench of a princess that now stood before her.  She managed to keep her hands from even approaching the blade, but nonetheless, the Princess smiled at seeing her fury.  Siabrey noticed Lucius’ face starting to twist with anger at her remarks as well.

“And now, Lord Lucius, you know the purposes of this meeting... giving you access to Imperial troops, and restarting negotiations for the betrothal,” she smiled again at the livid Siabrey.  “As for the former, despite my distaste for the bedmates you might have chosen,” she once again nodded to Siabrey’s form, “I shall give you access and command to the Imperial troops in the district.  I am not foolish enough to put my pride above what will soon by _my_ Empire.  Keep in mind, my lord, that one day I _will_ be Empress... and that I have a long memory for insults, such as being spurned for a cupcake such as...”

“You would do well, Your Majesty,” Lucius’ own voice, rising with anger interrupted, “to cease insulting my closest advisor, my bodyguard, and my lover!  She is far more of a woman that you can ever imagine!”  Siabrey thought she saw Lucius’ hand draw dangerously close to his own sword, before they flitted away, covering the move as a change of gesture. 
_Lucius.. don’t get yourself shot.._ part of Siabrey’s mind called.

_Thank you, my love!_ all of her mind called, _Thank you... he really loves me!  He’s defending me despite her attempts to discredit, to promise, to threaten!_

 The Princess, instead of backing off, sneered.

“Are you fully aware of this tramp’s ancestry, Lord Lucius,” she said, her face surprisingly changing into a smile.  Lucius’ fury melted into a look of sheer confusion, as did Siabrey’s.  Hers was the first to change, and it was back to anger.

“There is nothing indecent about my ancestry! I was born to a woman of noble blood, raised in a noble household!  There is no shame in such!” she snarled.

_Don’t bring my family into this, your utter and complete..._

“Who was your father?” the Princess gave an unnerving grin.  Siabrey clamped her mouth shut.  “You see, young lady of the night,” the princess began viciously, “I have numerous ways of gaining information... asking around, finding answers to my questions.  After I found out about your dalliances with Lord Lucius, I wanted to know _who_ you were, my dear.  I know who your father is!”

Siabrey turned white again, though this time from something far different than anger.

_My father?  How?  My mother refused to tell anyone who my father was?  How could she know?  How..._

“Lord Lucius,” Zoe said quickly, turning back to her quarry, “are you aware of the monster called the siabrie?”  Lucius shook his head no, but his face still glowered darkly at the Princess.

“They are demons of the deep desert, my lord.  They wantonly attack caravans, slaughtering the merchants and scattering the gold across the sands!  They attack and random, destroying towns and villages!” the princess cried.  “Look at her wings, My Lord!  Look at her skin color... her eyes.  Her father was one of these demons of the desert!”  Siabrey grew dizzy as the Princess continued, “Her father was named Kelir, and he bedded a noblewoman named Stodiana Sipner, and your tramp was the result of the unholy union!”

“My father was...” Siabrey began rather weakly, only to have the Princess’ furious voice cut her off.  Lucius’ look of shock was starting to turn into sorrow, as he seemed to stare off into space.

“You never knew your father!  Yet his demonic blood is still in your veins, harlot of the sands!  Lord Lucius!” she snapped her attention back to him, “your mother has already consorted with demons, leading to this revolt!  Would you, too, consort with demons!  Would you join your mother’s side by joining in bed with this... half breed!  This mongrel!”

Siabrey’s tears began to flow again, but t his time, there was no circling arm from Lucius.  His eyes, heavy with tears being held back, stared off into space... trying to find the truth to the new, dangerous question posed to him.

“Would you rather debase your family, your people, your nation, by staying with a demon, putting all of your people, and all you know and love in danger!?  Or would you marry within your station, to nothing less than imperial blood, and rule by my side in the coming days as Emperor of the Holy Santoric Empire!?” She began circling him, as a wolf circles cornered prey,  “Choosing the former will make me, the future Empress your mortal enemy, and once world of her ancestry leaks out, you and your line will be finished!  Choosing the latter is the best choice, boy!  You lose all with the second choice, you win all with the first!” Her circle ended with her frame, several inches taller than Siabrey’s directly in front of him, only inches away.  Her fury spent, the Princess deftly stepped backwards.

“You must choose now, young lord.  Choose wisely.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This next part, part 9 of the adventure on 1-30-04 (almost near the end!  )is called

*Battles, Fights, and General Meanness*

Tess, Shaun, and others immediately freeze as the officer’s voice echoes up the hall.  The man, large and burly with a mean look on his face, lumbers up the hall towards them.

“My quarters were supposed to be cleaned almost five hours ago, and still no one has touched them!  I want you to march over to my quarters by the garden, and clean them this instant!” he snarls as he approaches, until he sees Tess and Elenya turn around.  He stopped dead in his tracks, and a lascivious grin spread over his face.

“Well, well, well... I never knew they hired such fine ladies as washerwomen here.  You two can stay in my quarters for a little bit after cleaning them up,” he grinned.

_This man reeks of sliminess,_ Tess tried hard not to wrinkle her nose in disgust, and with some very serious misgivings, gave him a wink.  Elenya beside her just trembled.

_I can’t believe I just sank that low,_ Tess’ mind thought, _I feel so dirty after that_.  Unfortunately, the guardsman wasn’t leaving yet, and instead tried to start flirting.

_God! Someone make him go away!_ Tess wanted to scream.

As if answering her prayers, Shaun pushed his way to the front of the group, and promptly grabbed his mock chest while giving the man a suggestive grin.  While Elenya thought he was cute in his disguise, it was obvious the guardsman didn’t, and he bid a quick, if ungentlemanly adieu with a slap to Elenya’s rear, and walked down the hall.

“Shaun,” Tess said a few minutes later when she was sure the man was gone, “as much as I find you obnoxious... I owe you... big time.”

Shaun gave a rather girly giggle, replying, “Its no problem... I was going to be hog-tied before I let him do more to Elenya than what he managed to do...”  Elenya’s face blushed a tad, and the group pressed forward, slowly coming within sight of the garden.


_Is it true?_ Siabrey’s frightened mind tumbled.  _Is it true?  I am the child of a demon?  I’ve been exposing and hurting my Lucius all this time?_

_No, it can’t be!  I have no horns, and my mother surely would have told me!  No child of a demon would be allowed in the Temple of Hieroneous!  They would surely see such residual evil and strike it down!

My mother said my father was a noble man, not one that would recklessly attack people for no reason!?  How did mum get so close to him then?  She LOVED him!  She wouldn’t have loved a thief and murderer!_

As parts of her brain wrestled with the Princess’ allegations, the rest of her mind concentrated on what she saw from Lucius...  and more tears formed as she didn’t feel him encircle her, protect her, but instead stare off into space, his hand flexing and releasing.

_He won’t love a demon child!_ part of her mind said sadly, _He’ll spurn you as he would spurn a rabid dog!

But... I am more than that, if that’s my ancestry!

He is a NOBLE, Siabrey!  They care little beyond ancestry!_

As she cried, she saw him blink.. once... twice... three times.  His eyes, which had been blank with confusion, now had their old hardness back.  He had made some decision.

“Your Majesty,” his voice began, distant and slow, “I have made my choice.”  The Princess crossed her arms in triumph, a smile playing on her lips.

“After the rebellion is crushed, after I am restored to my throne, I shall have a Countess..“
his voice grew stronger, and his eyes looked directly at the Princess, his face like stone.

“...and she will not be you.”

Siabrey’s mind froze for a few seconds, as the magnitude of what she just heard sank in.

_He’ll have a Countess... and it won’t be the Princess..._ her mind, dulled by the tortures of now knowing parts of her ancestry and fear of losing him, stumbled, _then... it will be..._

She let out a little shriek, and grabbed Lucius.  She felt his reassuring arms circle her, and she tried to pull herself as close to him as possible.

“Siabrey, I couldn’t leave you,” he said softly, resting his head on hers.  Siabrey did not hear the Princess’ huff of fury and indignation, though she knew the woman she loathed was still around because Lucius broke off his tight hold of her rather quickly, and turned to face the Princess.

It was her turn to be livid, to have the color drained from her face.  She had been spurned by someone below her station, and below her age...

“You!  You are a...” her voice rose in fury.

It took a few moments for Siabrey to realize the small popping noise she heard at that moment was nothing normal, but the noise a man’s neck makes when it is broken.  Her mind snapped to combat mode only when a crossbow bolt wickedly slammed into the Princess’ shoulder...



Tess and Elenya were the first to walk from the lower level hallways out into the Governor’s private garden.  In the darkened courtyard in front of them stood many oaks, elms, and fruitwoods, giving off a distinctly pleasant odor.  Flowers bloomed along the edges of the garden, as paths wound, crisscrossing through it.  Standing near the middle was the governor, involved in a deep conversation with a cloaked figure who had his back to the party.

”What’s our plan?” Tess signaled Shaun, who was soon at her side. 

“I’ll sneak off to the right,” Shaun whispered.  “If someone could distract them, I would have the time to place a shot with my bow into one of their vitals...”

“I’ll sneak behind in,” Elenya volunteered.  “It’ll put me in position to heal either Tess or Shauny, depending on who gets hurt...hopefully no one.”

“I’ll head till I’m within 30 feet of them,” Tess said, “I can use my spell magic that way.  Pellaron, you should probably stand in the doorway, to block anyone coming in, and also to dash into the fray if needed.”  The paladin nodded.

“I’ll provide the diversion,” Xanadu offered with a smile.

“Why the grin?” Shaun asked quietly. _Maybe he’s grinning because he’s nervous.. like I am._

”I think I know this tiger headed chap,” Xanadu said.  “Trust my diversion.  Don’t move until I have their attention.”  He grinned again.

“Are you sure, Xanadu?  I know you are a powerful wizard and all, but if this Rakhasa has been around that long, he has undoubtedly gained formidable wizard powers as well...   I don’t want you getting hurt unnecessarily.”  _You might be a bastard at times, but you know things, and you add firepower... we can’t afford to lose you._

“I know what I’m doing,” Xanadu said with a grin, and with the flash of a hand, he was floating slightly.  A snap of his fingers and a word, and he was invisible.  The party sat for several minutes, waiting, watching.  A few guardsmen walked in the halls, and the party quickly pretended to be going some gardening... at night.  The guardsmen seemed to be of the rather dull type, and merely shrugged (DM’s note:  The guardsmen, rolled ones on their intelligence checks to realize few people garden at night).

The governor and his friend continued their in-depth conversation, only pieces of which drifted through the air so that the party could hear, among them phrases such as “triumph... Hieroneous’ fall, destruction of the Church...”  

_Yep... they’re the culprits,_ Tess’ mind thought.  _Now, we just have to take down an ancient Rakhasa and his doppelganger buddy, disguised as the most powerful man in the Valley...hooray._

Tess slipped forward, trying to hear some of the conversation, when her foot slipped on a gardening rake left outside in the gloom.  While she didn’t fall, the rake made a clattering noise, which echoed throughout the courtyard.

Luckily for her, at that moment, Xanadu reappeared on  a balcony above the two figures with a shout of, “I’m here!  I see you!”  The smile on Xanadu’s face is unnatural, as he merely stands on the balcony, and waits...




Siabrey’s combat instincts took over, and whatever loathing she had towards the Princess was instead replaced by the bodyguard mentality of “defend the defenseless.”  She rushed over, and pulled from the gasping Princess’ shoulder the crossbow bolt, which had been hollowed out, allowing more blood than normal to gush out freely.  The princess stood to her feet, as another bolt slammed Siabrey in the upper shoulder.  

_Dammit!_ Siabrey’s mind screamed, as she yanked the new bolt out of her own shoulder, blood now freely coating her armor in a slick mess.  Lucius was immediately by her side, his sword drawn.  The Chamberlain held his staff in a defensive pose, and to Siabrey’s surprise, the Princess, with no weapons, stayed, extending one of her hands and adopting a defensive posture.

_So she knows unarmed combat?_ Siabrey’s rational mind interjected before her combat reflexes took over again.  A heavy mist suddenly fell on the area, and in the approaching gloom, Siabrey could barely make out three figures, slinking, low, on all fours.  As they drew near, they stopped slinking.

And started bounding.

Out of the gloom, three feline-like creatures, with belt pouches as a man would carry, and fingers and toes like a man, save their claws, bounded up and launched themselves at the Princess, Siabrey, and the old man.  The chamberlain swung, connecting with his staff, but the enraged beast merely pounced on him, and shredded him apart literally, leaving his jugular in one location, and most of his lungs in another.

The second charges the Princess, who right as it leaps, jumps forward, her leg extended, and delivers a powerful kick to its jaw.  The blow was so forceful the creature, despite being taller than the Princess when it stood on its hind legs, was knocked fully on its back.

_That was pretty darn impressive!_ Siabrey’s rational mind jumped in again, only to be butted out by the creature that jumped towards her.  Right as it was jumping, her katana flew out of his scabbard, slashing across the creature’s lower body.  Its momentum was too much, and it slammed into her anyway, biting and clawing.

Another one of the hollow crossbow bolts slammed into the ground at Lucius’ feet as extended his hand towards the creature harming Siabrey, his voice rising towards a shout full of anger, hate and vengeance.  The creature broke off its attack, clutching its throat.  It stumbled backwards as Lucius’ hand began to glow red, and blood began to trickle, then pour out of the creatures mouth.  It collapses backwards to the ground, a small fountain of blood gurgling from its struggling lips for several moments.  (DM’s Note: a modified version of the _drown_ spell... except when Lucius gets pissed, the person drowns in their own blood... quite evil  )  Seeing her chance, Siabrey leapt forward, and slashed off the dying creatures head, sending showers of gore all over Zoe, herself, and Lucius.  

The creature attacking the Princess received another sharp blow to its jaw, and the group was rewarded with a sick, cracking noise as its head separated from its neck, and it fell to the ground, twitching.  This distraction however, kept the Princess from seeing the creature to her side that have freshly killed her Chamberlain, and it leapt at her as well.  As Siabrey ran over, katana upraised, she noticed three more figures closing in the gloom... two more slinking, and one walking.

AS they emerged from the gloom just as she dispatched the Princess’ new attack, she made out in the two creature’s hands short, wickedly curved swords... kukris.  And the walking figure she saw was tall, thin, with blond hair...



The two figures in the garden immediately spun around to face Xanadu, and the cloaked figure tossed off his hood, revealing the back of a tiger’s head to the party. His hand extended forth, and from it leapt a small, white bead towards the balcony.  Xanadu, to the shock and amazement of the party, didn’t more... nary he didn’t flinch, as the bead of the massive _fireball_ exploded around him.

A massive concussive roar thundered through the courtyard, as the balcony vanished in a massive explosion, far larger than the fireball that Lucius had unleashed on the demon.   Parts of the stone base of the balcony fell, glowing hot, towards the group, yet when the smoke cleared, the party saw Xanadu floating where the balcony was, looking with alarm at his cloak, which had been burnt to ruin in the blast.  It was apparent he had a few soot marks, but was otherwise unharmed.

“You ruined my coat!” his plaintive voice of annoyance rises in the courtyard.

“We’ll ruin far more than that you arrogant fool, Xanadu the Bright!” the rakhasa snarled.

_What the?_ Shaun’s mind asked in wonder.  He was aware magic was powerful, but he didn’t know any magic that could have stopped an explosion that big.

_Don’t question what you don’t understand... keep sneaking_ his mind instructed, and Shaun carefully took position 30 feet directly behind the governor.  In the darkness, he could barely make Tess and Elenya slinking forward as well. He carefully set his bow, and aimed for the rakhasa’s back.

Something went wrong, and he never quite figured out what it was, but his arrow flew just behind the creature’s ear.  It spun around, as did the doppelganger, and the two now realized they were surrounded.  Tess’ shout of music rose in the air, directed straight at the Rakhasa, who shivered under its effect, but continued to turn.

Pellaron chose this moment to boldly dash forward, now without his disguise and in the full gear of a paladin of Hieroneous, and run towards the cat creature.  His charge lets him land a mighty blow on the surprised cleric of Hextor, ripping him open from shoulder to stomach.  The mighty rakhasa stayed up, however, and another bead formed in his hand, and another _fireball_ exploded around the one party member the creature could clearly see... Pellaron, who emerged badly burned, but very furious.

Elenya’s hand extended, and a small light shot forth, causing the rakhasa’s whiskers to grow icicles.  It snarled, and yelled, “Kardatic, take care of these fools!  I shall deal with Xanadu!”

The Governor drew his sword, and charged towards Shaun...




Siabrey braced herself as the three figures charged, one of the creatures and the man at her, and the other towards the Princess.   The Princess was the first to feel their wrath, as one of the creatures slashed her in the leg with its kukri, just behind the knee.  Her legs buckled, and she collapsed to the ground, screaming in agony.

The creature that attacked Siabrey found a sword sticking _through_ its neck, and it twitched for a bit before with a kick and push from her leg, she pushed it off of her blade.  The third unarmed one them bounded at her, and slashed her across her stomach, causing her to gasp in pain.  

Lucius’ hand stretched out again, and it glowed red even brighter than before, as hard, vicious words coursed through the air, and the creature broke off its attack, blood spurting, gurgling, and then flying out of its mouth in a small fountain.  As it collapsed, its body went pale as a bloody mess made the ground slippery and wet.

The human and Siabrey by this point were engaged in a duel of blades;  her katana versus his midnight black, wickedly grooved short sword.  The weapon slashed into her flank, causing her to start bleeding heavily, but nonetheless she landed several hard blows on him, driving back on his heels.  He stumbled over the body of his still bleeding comrade and fell.

Lucius’ sword twirled in the air, as the second one armed with a kukri slashed him hard in the shoulder.  Fortunately, it wasn’t his sword arm, and his skill using a bastard sword one handed paid off as the creature suddenly found itself without a belly or the guts within.

Lucius then had dashed over to the princess, who now had a creature snarling over her body, shredding her apart.  A timely sword slash removed its head from its body, and the princess’ once perfect face was now covered with bits of gore and spinal fluid.  As Siabrey clutched her side and started walking over to the rising boy with his blade, Lucius dashed over, and with the butt of his sword, sent the young man into unconsciousness.

“Are you alright!?” he said hurriedly to Siabrey, who clutched her side, which continued to bleed badly.  She winced, and shook her head no.  With the little training he had, Lucius managed to bind the wound up enough that the bleeding was staunched, and then both hobbled over to check on the princess.

“Your Majesty, can you walk?” Siabrey asked, as Lucius got some rope and began binding the man that had assaulted them.  The princess gave a brave, gritty smile, and then gasped.

“No,” she managed to say, “My leg is torn to shreds...”  Siabrey managed to put a tourniquet on her thigh, to keep her from dying of blood loss.  Then, with a grunt, Siabrey lifted the princess onto her back, as Lucius did the same to the unconscious assassin.  The group knew not where they were going to go, save they wanted to move quickly.

“The Temple of Kord isn’t too far from here, Lucius,” Siabrey said quickly, “Your Majesty, would you mind being healed there first?”

“Not at all,” the princess smiled, trying to hold back another cry of pain as the ribbon that was once a leg dangled by Siabrey’s thigh, “Maybe their strength can keep me going.”




The Governor’s blade barely missed Shaun, who ducked off to the side in the nick of time.  The air beside his  head crackled with electricity, and he felt the singe of heat from the blade.

_Note to self!  Stay away from the sword!_ his mind shouted.  With a flick of the wrist, he ripped his dagger out of his place in his belt, and slashed forward with it.  The governor, to his surprise, deftly dodged, and Shaun then dropped his dagger in favor of his rapier.

Tess, meanwhile, filled the air with her shout of music, assaulting the Rakhasa once again.  The creature covered its ears in pain, though it grimly pressed forward.  Elenya launched another small ray at the beast, adding icicles to its ear hairs.  Shaun heard her curse loudly at the ineffectiveness of her spells.  He would have shouted a quip in return, but the governor’s swinging blade found his stomach, and Shaun felt a unique stinging pain, as a jolt of electricity and a burst of flame leapt through his body.  He brought his blade down on the governor in return, lancing the creature through the shoulder.

The rakhasa then cast several spells on himself, and a thin glow grew from his body as his _mage armor_ took effect.  Another spell later, and with lightning reflexes, he begins moving menacingly towards the party.

Xanadu, meanwhile, casts his hands in front of himself, and disappears once again. A few second later, the party hears something rather ominous.

A massive _whumph_, as is from the largest wings they could think of.  The noise came again, and the rakhasa turned around just as Tess launched another, final song strike at it, frying its brain and sending its sizzling head falling towards the ground.

The governor manages to stab Shaun again as the rogue, now remembering he needs to take the governor alive, starts smacking him with the butt of his rapier.  The governor seems barely fazed, even when Pellaron’s crossbow his him, until behind him, several trees are suddenly flattened, as if an immense object had fallen on them.

The governor turned around, just in time for the party to witness him smacked around like a rag doll before flying 15 feet from the final blow.  They dash over, to find that he’s unconscious, but still alive.  More importantly, his spell has been broken, and his true, sickly grey form now sticks out from underneath the governor’s clothing.



“Grumki!” Siabrey shouted as they approached Church of Kord, as she now was starting to labor under the Princess’ weight.  “Someone help!”  The princess had, thankfully for her, fallen into unconsciousness from the pain, as a tired and bloodied Lucius carried the assassin as well.

A few acolytes, most without shirts, and some still holding the chains of their “Test of Strength,” came out of the modest sized temple.  Upon seeing who was one Siabrey’s back, a multitude thundered out, and immediately began helping the party inside.

The Princess was taken to the holiest part of the temple, the wrestling ring where participants proved before Kord and all who saw their strength and blessings, to be healed.  Grumki himself showed up a few minutes later, and oversaw the healing of Lucius and Siabrey.  True to his nature, Lucius stubbornly and angrily insisted that Siabrey be healed first. 

Finally, the would-be assassin himself was healed, after stronger, more permanent bonds were applied.  

_He looks familiar_ Siabrey thought.  Then she noticed that his blond hair still had very small black tips... and a snarl grew in her throat.  _You sick, rotten, perverted bastard!_  It was Siabrey would administered the kick that broke his unconscious slumber.

“You... you...” she snarled before adding as many profane insults she could remember at the man who not only had just tried to kill the Princess, her, and Lucius, but had also drugged Tess and killed the Imperial Chamberlain.  Unlike the Temple of Pelor, cursing was expected here... the strength of Kord is sometimes known through insults and brave words.  Such words did not move the boy, who despite his bonds, merely laughed.

“Weak, witless woman,” he laughed, “Do you think I’ll talk to you?  About why I tried to kill you?”

“Kill me?” Siabrey’s rant stopped suddenly, and the boy smiled rather evilly.  

“Of course, my dear.  If you die, Lucius goes mad... and my mistress wins.  I speak that much freely as there is nothing you can do hear that can get me to speak more.”

“Wait...” she said, her voice now quiet... “If I die.. you win?”

“Why yes!” the boy laughed, in a rather frightening and unstable manner, “You’ve noticed that his darker side comes forth when you are attacked?  You had to!  His mother did, as did my parents... why capture him, when we can kill you, and drive him to our side by the very evil within him...”

Siabrey’s face once again seemed almost crushed, and she spun away from the monstrous little boy, just as Grumki arrived with the phrase, “Grumki wants to hear you talk... if you do not talk, Grumki will make you scream...”

_It’s not true!  Lucius wouldn’t go mad if something happened to me!_ one part of her mind tried to console her.  _He’s not like that!  He’s not evil at all!_  Her walk away from the assassin sped up, as she heard him screeching from Grumki lifting him into the air.

_Siabrey!_ another part shouted, _Look at what he did to the spider that attacked you!  To the demon that imprisoned you in ice!  And now to the assassins that tried to kill you!  If causing people to drown in their own blood is not evil, I don’t know what is!_  Her walk sped up more.  She had to get to another room... another place, so she could think.

_But he loves me..._ a weaker part of her mind called.

_Yes, and you are a weakness_ her bodyguard mind chimed in, _You are a way they can reach him.  Not to mention that if your ancestry is truly demonic..._

_She lied!_ Siabrey’s mind snarled as she sat down in a chair in the next room in the temple, holding her head in her hands, _She lied hard to get Lucius to stay away from me!_

_What if she’s not... what if she told the truth?  Then, not only are they trying to get him by getting you... he is being exposed to demon blood every day..._  Tears started flowing from her eyes, as her bodyguard mentality jumped in again.

_He’s truly safer without you,_ it said slowly, softly.  _If you aren’t close to him, that is one less weakness they can exploit..._

_No!  If I break away from him, it could hurt him... it could push him over the edge!_ the other parts of her mind called, weaker as the bodyguard mentality increased.

_Siabrey... do you want to stay with him because its best for him... or because its best for you?  If you love him... you will protect him from this attack, by distancing yourself..._ the bodyguard mind continued, rationally and thoughtfully.  _Siabrey, you promised to always protect him... do so now!_

_But I can’t decide!_

Her minds troubles were interrupted as she heard footsteps coming into the room.  She looked up, and saw Lucius looking down on her, his face drawn from exhaustion and concern.

“What’s wrong, hon?” he said quietly.

She got up and walked out of the room.




“So... this is a doppelganger?” the Captain of the Guard asked, looking at the unconscious figure in the governor’s clothing.  “If so, where is the governor?”

“We don’t know,” Tess replied, as Elenya went about healing injuries.   Xanadu had reformed as a half elf amidst the chaos he had caused, with a small grin on his face.  He had avoided all questions from the group as to how he did it, and now was setting about rifling through the crushed rakhasa’s body.

“Well, I’m afraid I’ll have to take you all in for questioning... along with the servants that witnessed this... just to be...” and the captain’s voice trailed off as one of the guardsmen ran by screaming, “Princess Zoe was attacked!  Assassins are about!  To the Temple of Kord!”

Before the guardsman could speak, Tess volunteered that the party would go with, taking the unconscious doppelganger along.

It was fully ten minutes later when the group arrived at the temple.  They found the Princess limping around on a newly healed leg, shouting at a young boy... whom Tess immediately recognized.

“Shivalas!” she snarled, and came close to kicking him in the ribs.  She stopped as she saw the tears flowing rapidly down his face.  Grumki’s “persuasion” had worked wonders....

“Don’t hurt me anymore!” he cried between sniffles, and it was then that she realized his age...

_He’s not much older than Lucius at the eldest... who would send their child to kill on such a mission?_

”Boy,” she said quietly, “I owe you many things, but as life goes, many debts go unpaid.  Tell me... are you the son of Rogar Mithras?”  The boy sobbed, and nodded.

“Can you tell me where you mother and father are?” she asked gently.  “I won’t hurt you.”

“Mum,” he blurted out between sniffles, “she’s... out east... somewhere... dad... I don’t know.  They said I’d... earn my... spurs if I pulled this off...”

_Poor kid,_ Tess suddenly found herself saying.  _While I still hate his guts for pulling me like a fool... I still feel sorry for him.  This is the life he knows..._

_Chances are that’s about as much as we can get out of him here..._

“Guardsman,” Tess volunteered, “perhaps he could be taken to the Temple of Hieroneous for alternative questioning?  I doubt we’ll get much more out of him by physical force...”  

The guardsman grunted, and trotted off to ask a superior.

_He needs someone he can trust right now... he’ll tell all to them.  I can’t be that person, I despise him too much despite feeling sorry for him..._

As those thoughts finished, the doppelganger, bound and now awake, found himself tossed beside the boy for interrogation.  

“Who are you?!” the Princess snarled, a new target for her ire.  “Speak, or you will speak under pain!”

The doppelganger refused to open its mouth... until Grumki came yet again and lifted him skyward.  After a quick struggle, the creature was summarily dropped, and the Princess posed her question again.

“I... am... Kardatic...” it barely managed to speak.  “I... I follow the Church of Hextor....”

Over the next half hour, Tess listened as the creature spilled its guts to the party... how he was an agent for Hextor... how he killed and took over the governor’s body to destroy the Temple of Hieroneous... how the rakhasa (named Palador) was the leader of the regional Church of Hextor.  However, when posed a question about the Countess, he reacted with confusion... not even knowing about her rebellion....

Tess did not hear the rest of his blatherings, as by this point, tired of interrogations and the like, she wandered into the next room, only to see Lucius, with a broken face, talking to Xanadu in low tones.  After the boy nodded at the wizards’ final statement and left, she walked up beside him and asked what was troubling Lucius..

“Siabrey won’t talk to him, won’t even be near him,” Xanadu sighed.  “I don’t know why... but I intend to find out.”



It was several hours later back at the Temple of Pelor... far past the bewitching hours of midnight, when Siabrey flipped through the fifth book in the Pelor library she found on the siabrie.

_Hmm...same as the others... desert dwellers... quiet... stay to themselves... only harm those that harm the desert and its inhabitants...

It says nothing here about wanton destruction, vicious anger, or demonic ancestry...  they’re closer to nymphs than they are to demons..._

She flipped the page and continued reading... part of her scared at what she’d find, and part of her scared of what Lucius thought.

_ He’s probably sure you’re a demon now,_ part of her brain chimed in.  For all that she wanted him to stay away now, for his own safety, she still desired his attempted passes earlier in the evening.

_I want him to come by and ask what’s wrong, but I don’t... this is too confusing!_  She was about ready to slam the book shut in frustration when she heard a knock on the doors to the library.

_It’s him!_ part of her strangely jumped for joy.  Despite her isolation from him, he still loved her.  _I... I.. shouldn’t open the door_ the rest of her mind decided quickly.  _He... he has to get used to not being able to see me... and... I must get used to the same._  She was long past the point of tears, but if her tired eyes had any, one would have fallen.

“Open up... its Xanadu!” a voice called from beyond the door.  She got up, and quickly skittered through the hall, opening the door.

“Siabrey,” he said before she could even give a greeting, “we need to talk.”  He gently pushed his way in, and she didn’t resist as he closed the door, and then turned to face her.

“Before the question I know you’re going to ask,” Siabrey said quietly.  “Can you tell me if you’ve seen any siabrie before?”

Xanadu once again got that very vacant, distant stare, as if he was looking deep into the past.  He blinked, and then returned to the present.

“Yes... I’ve known many, my child... why?”

“The princess says that I’m descended from their blood... from one named Kelir... did you ever meet him?”  Xanadu’s face grew into a big smile, and he gave a small chuckle.

“Many many years ago, I met him once.  A good one.  He helped me immensely at that time with a problem I was having out in the Obashi Desert.  He’s like the others... quiet, tend to stay out of the way unless they are lonely, and rarely bothers outsiders.  Thankfully, the outsiders that were bothering me bothered _him_ as well!”  Siabrey smiled distantly... before being pulled back into the present by Xanadu saying he had a question for her.

“Its about you and Lucius,” Xanadu said, looking her in the face.  “Why are you avoiding him?”

_Oh god... where do I start?  I want to be with him, but I love him, so I can’t?_

“It... it was the assassins... they went after me... not Lucius.  They wanted to kill me to turn him into something he hates, something he loathes... into the evil that is his mother!”  Somehow, Siabrey’s body found more tears, and they started flowing again.  “So I want to stay away from him... I love him enough that I don’t want him to become something like that!  If I have to love him from a distance, I will!”

Xanadu sighed, and let her rest her head on his shoulder.  “There, there, my child,” he said softly.  “Its ok.”  After a few moments, he pushed her away gently and looked her in the eye.

“IF he doesn’t have you at his side, who will be there?  You are the one most qualified to defend yourself if they go after his loved ones, Siabrey.  I here you took down three assassins single handedly.  No one else in our group can do that...”

“But... I don’t want him being turned into something he hates on my account,” she said again.  Her voice was muffled as she continued to cry.

_It’s so hard to choose!_

“Siabrey,” Xanadu said, holding her by the shoulders, “did you love him before the assassination attempt, before you knew all of this?”  She sniffed, and nodded yes rather firmly.

“You should still love him now then,” Xanadu said quietly.  “And I know he still loves you.  If you love him... go to him.  Talk to him.  Don’t avoid him... its tearing him apart.”  I’ll look up more information if you want, but you have more important things to do right now.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Confessions and Redemptions*

Siabrey slowly walked through the halls of the Temple... the same halls that she’d walked, her heart ablaze only a few days earlier to spend her first time with Lucius.  Now she walked with a feeling of dread that hung heavy from her soul.

_What do I say to him... what _can _I say to him?  

I love you, so I must leave you all alone?_

As her lonely footfalls echoed in the marbled and colonnaded halls, her mind reflected on the young man she was heading to meet.  He was only removed a little over three weeks from his entire world being destroyed, a noble’s title and responsibility shoved on his shoulders, while he watched as his former life, friends, and family now became his bitter enemies.

_Siabrey! You’re the closest thing to a family he has left!_ part of her mind argued as she turned another corner slowly.

_Yes... and I love him.  But loving someone means having to put him above yourself!  You want to be with him, but you’ll only hurt him!_ the same voices that had cautioned against having a relationship called, louder and stronger.  _If you’re too close to him and they kill you... he’ll become the very thing he hate...evil…_

_If you leave him, alone and frightened, he will lose himself!_ the first part of her mind interrupted her thoughts. _He’s going to break down if you cut things off... he’s young, and he’s scared... you’ve seen it in his eyes, Siabrey..._

The mental image of his green eyes, large, pregnant with the tears of confusion, shame and fear that fell to the ground in Kulloden filled her mind as she rounded the last corner, and walked across the small alcove towards the room where she knew he was.

_But you need to protect him, Siabrey... even if it means protecting him from yourself!_ her protective mind called.  _You want a relationship with him!  But it’s vulnerability!  It’s a weakness he cannot have at this time!  You are his friend, and his _bodyguard!  

_I am his lover too!_ the other part of her mind shot back.

Her mind went back as she slowly, carefully turned the knob, to a phrase she had uttered seemingly so long ago, when she’d cradled him in her arms after their first kiss:

_ I love you. I am here to protect you. You are safe with me. I shall never hurt you or leave you alone…_

The door swung open silently, and the light from the hallway filtered into a partially lit room.  Lucius stood in the center of the dreary light, his back to the door. He was stripped down to the waist, and she could see the sweat glistening on his muscles as he held his bastard sword over his head, a soft _whoosh_ coming through the air as it danced against an unseen foe, as if he was trying to conjure up the demons within himself to slash them out of his life.

_Step left, heft down with right stroke_ her subconscious martial mind recorded.  _Up thrust, backspin slash._  The moves slowly seemed more and more familiar, until she recognized them.

They were her combat moves with her own sword.

They were slower, yes.  They were less precise, yes.  But they were _hers._  To the steps, the thrusts, and the slashes.  She stood for a few seconds, watching as the blade danced slowly, gracefully at times.

“Lucius?” Siabrey said quietly as the sword’s whispering song continued.  The slow slash halted in midair, and the blade’s dance fell towards the ground as he turned around.  His eyes had a run of red in them, and while tears had coursed his cheeks, they now clung only barely within his eyelids.

“Oh, hi,” his voice came, wavering slightly on the first word, before stiffening at the greeting.  His blade found its scabbard, and he turned to face her.  She could tell his shoulders were slouched, and his face was a mere facade that was brittle enough to crack at the slightest touch.  Conflicting thoughts thundered through Siabrey’s head, as she opened her mouth, and finally spoke.

“I... I need to talk to you about something,” she said quietly, entering the room fully.  Lucius nodded quietly, sitting on the edge of the main bed in the room.  Siabrey softly closed the door, and the gloom in the room increased tenfold as her features were no lit only by the light of the few lit candles.  “Its... about you... and me.”

“Somehow, I guessed it would likely be that,” Lucius said quietly, as Siabrey sat next to him.  In her nervousness, she made sure there was a gap, at least six inches, between the two.  Her eyes picked up from Lucius’ face that he noticed this too, and he grew more crestfallen.  She extended a hand gingerly along the bed, which his own slowly covered as she looked in his eyes, searching for words.

“Lucius... I...” she started before the runway thoughts in her mind derailed whatever coherent sentence as about to be expressed.

_Just tell him, Siabrey!

But how... how do I tell him I love him so much I can’t be near him anymore?

Maybe you should get closer to him instead?  Xanadu was right... you do _love[/i] him, and you’re far more capable of defending yourself than most any other love he might set his heart on...[/i]

“There...” she started again, “was something... that the assassin told me.   He... he said,” she said, her own voice quavering a bit, “that they were not after you... or the princess.  They... were after me,”  Her mind gave a mental sigh as one of the more difficult parts was passed.  She visibly saw a mixed look of compassion for Siabrey coupled with fury at the would-be assassins come over Lucius’ face.  As his eyes grew dangerous at the mere thought, she pressed onward in her quiet, gentle voice.

“Lucius... they thought if they killed me they could drive you insane!” she blurted out, getting up.  

_There.. it's said.  Now, finish it,_ her protective mind stormed.  _Do it now, while you have strength..._

_No!_ another part of her cried, _Don’t break it off so suddenly!  He’s a poor young man... alone in the world without you!_

Lucius’ hand, now without its mate, gripped the mattress cover rather tightly, before relaxing rapidly.  His eyes softened, and a bit of fear seeped into them as her words sunk in, and her heart broke on seeing his breaking face.  

“I’m... I’m afraid I’m too close to you Lucius... I... I want you to be safe!”  _I would die if anything happened to you!  Especially if it was on my account!_  “I know you hate evil, and it would kill me to know that my decision turned you into something you loathe!  I love you too much!”

_There, its out,_ her protective mind cried, yet her heart was not at ease... it broke and the tears began to well anyway.

“Siabrey,” he started to reply, his own voice wavering, as small tear beginning its plunge down his cheek.

_Cut him off Siabrey!  You’re will is breaking!  You MUST do it now!_ her protective mind called, while other parts of her mind cried for her to give him his peace.  She started to open her mouth, but her own emotions choked the words before they could rise out of her throat.

“...my world... it no longer exists,” Lucius said quietly.  “My mother has betrayed me, many of my friends are dead, and I cannot return home for fear for my sanity.  Siabrey,” he stood up slowly, shakily, “..you’re all I have left!”  Another tear, then another, slip down his cheeks, as two tears do likewise down Siabrey’s own face.

_He’s breaking!_ her mind plaintively called.  _It’ll kill him if you pull away!_

_You must do it now!_ her protective mind called, weaker but still strong.  As her conflict raged, Lucius half walked, half fell into her, and her small frame suddenly found the taller man leaning down onto her shoulder, the tears genuine and flowing as a torrent.

“In all the darkness that has happened in the last month, I could always say that at least I had you,” Lucius’ muffled voice came from her shoulder.  “I love you!”  He pulled away, sniffles rising as he looked her in the face. “I don’t care who they’re after, that won’t stop me from loving you!  They will never break me of that, and I love you too much to turn into that!” Her heart collapsed when she saw his face... completely broken, the cool reserve of nobility completely stripped away, and the naked soul of a scared man before her... and a man afraid of loneliness, tortured in doubt.  The lights of the few candles flickered on his face, dancing in the stream of flowing tears.

“I love you Lucius... that’s...” her protective mind coaxed her into starting again before she succumbed to the urge to grab him and pull him tight, close, to smother his fear, crush his doubts.  Siabrey’s crying was genuine now as well, as her mantra to him repeated in his head.  

_ I love you. I am here to protect you. You are safe with me._  The first part of her mantra repeated again in her head, as her mind fought the deepest emotional fight it had faced in her 25 years of life.  

_But he’s not safe with you!_ her protective mind called.  _They will use you to drive him to the edge, to turn him into what he loathes, what he hates!_

_But I LOVE him!  And he LOVES me!  I can’t push him away!  I can’t leave him like this!_ other parts of her mind screamed, thundering now far louder than her protective side.

_I shall never hurt you..._

_Staying will only hurt him horribly in the end, Siabrey!_

_Leaving will tear him apart!  Look at him!  YOU ARE WHAT HE HAS LEFT, SIABREY!  He has vested his trust, his mind... indeed, his heart and soul into you!  There is no greater wound... the wound of death doesn’t even approach that in depth and horror!_  Her protective side’s grip loosened even more, as the mantra continued.

_...or leave you alone…_ 

_I shall never leave him!_ her mind called, the protective side now very faint.

_It might hurt him in the end!  It might hurt him more, Siabrey..._ Siabrey’s protective mind called as a final cry.

_Not as much as leaving him to face this world alone!  I love him!_

A sudden rushing relief passed through her as her protective side finally broke, and with one last whisper gave in. _Then protect him by loving him more than anything in this world..._

“I love you,” she said firmly into his chest, her mind made up. “...that’s why I’m here to protect you.”  It was her turn to pull away slightly, and look deep into his eyes, “You’re safe with me!  I will never hurt you, and I’ll never leave you alone!  Never!”  She then gripped him tightly.  “No matter what comes, I will be by your side... as your protector... your lover ...your friend! I love you!”

As the last utterings of the soft phrase, “I love you,” echoed in the still room, the line in Siabrey’s mind changed.

_I love you Lucius!  I will never leave you!  No one will tear us apart! I shall be at your side, protecting you through my love, forever. _

The hug he pulled her into was almost crushing, but she tugged hard as well, as if trying to bring his heart and hers as close to each other as possible.  She leaned up, and a brief, fleeting kiss broke between her lips, one she conveyed all of her love and emotion through, receiving an outpouring of the same from him.    Their embraces tightened as they stood in the middle of the candle-lit room. Time passed very slowly, and Siabrey’s eyes felt heavy from exhaustion. The long night, the battle, the spending hours in the library reading…

Pulling back slightly, Siabrey felt that small string of worry creep back into her head. “That reminds me. Lucius, you heard what the princess said about my heritage... about my father being a ‘desert demon?’”  Lucius pulled away slightly, and a thin smile crossed his lips.  

“Siabrey, anyone that gave you your haunting eyes or your beautiful wings can be no demon, but a saint in my eyes.”  Siabrey blushed, her face going a deep crimson, but she pressed onwards.

“In all seriousness, Lucius... what if it were true?”  

“Is it?” Lucius asked looking down on her,  his eyebrows arched more in curiousity than alarm.  Siabrey’s heart felt no rush of relief at his demeanor, as she saw a tinge of concern in his eyes.

_What if he drops _you, _after you bared your soul to him?_ her mind panicked.  Nervousness in her body sooner became tinged with a small dose of fear. 

_Its probably he’s worried _for_ you, not about you!  He wants you to be happy, and he sees you are panicking!_

_What if he’s worried that its true?  What then?_

_Explain, it fully... concisely... quickly._ the more reasoned part of her mind commanded, _Make sure he understands that you don’t have evil in your won veins... that your father is merely a noble of the desert..._

“Um... well,” she started slowly, her scared mind looking for words before locking gaze dead into his eyes, “it is.  Well, not my father being a demon part,” she added quickly. Words were now tumbling out of her mouth as nervous jitters coursed through her body.  “He’s a desert spirit, more-so.  His kind only get angry when they feel they’re threatened, or when someone harms the desert!  He’s not bad!  I looked up the information! Thats why I was at the library so long!  He’s somewhat like... like.. like you and your nobles defending your...”

Her tumbling, hurried words were stopped with a little gasp of air when Lucius put a single finger over her mouth, a genuine smile on his lips.  His hand then coursed from covering her mouth to caressing her cheek.

“Siabrey,” he grinned, idly stroking her cheek, “You are not a bad person, regardless of who or what your father is.  It is _you_ I love, _you_ I care about... not him, not your mother, not anyone else.” Siabrey’s face of towering worry collapsed into a smile of joy... and no small share of relief as well.  

“Really?”  she asked has he drew her close.  _With all the horrible things the Princess said, how can anyone be that... forgiving?  He still amazes me..._  She leaned her head into his reassuring hand, and her eyes closed. 

“Remember when you found out I knew about your wings, and you were scared I thought you were a succubus?” Lucius reminesced.  Siabrey nodded, and Lucius continued, “I had already accepted whatever your ancestry was _then_.  Your father is your father, Siabrey... just as my mother, for all of her evil, is still... my mother.  There isn’t anything either of us can do about who brought us in the world... we can only,” and his voice paused in the air for a second, as it searched for words, “... we can only change this world for the better.”

Siabrey opened her eyes, the smile on her face growing larger, as she realized the full depths to which this noble cared for her.  She pulled his closer, as did he, and for what seemd an eternity, their lips were locked again.  Her relief, her happiness, and her love were poured forth.

_I love this man... completely and utterly,_ her mind cooed.  She felt a powerful urge to turn and drag him towards the still undisturbed mattress on the other side of the room, before the sterner part of her mind stopped her.

_He’s such a pretty boy... he doesn’t need another sunburn.  After what happened earlier, he needs as much reassurance as you do... hold him tight tonight, there will be other times..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And teh following didn't happen on a campaign day... but its a little "bonus story" that Siabrey's player typed up.  It fits in with the rest of the campaign, so I'm posting it here, where it would join in...

===================================================

Siabrey awoke early with a strange feeling in her mind. She felt unsettled, as if there was something she should be doing. Glancing over at Lucius, her face softened to see the boy still sound asleep, mouth partly open as he breathed gently. Reaching out, she ran a fingertip down his cheek gently. He stirred, and a soft smile crossed his lips. 

“Siabrey” he whispered, and she froze. He merely rolled over though and returned to sleep with a light snore, and she considered doing the same. 

She was unable to fall back asleep though, and merely lay, her eyes tracing the patterns of wood on the ceiling as she thought. Something about Lucius saying her name had brought back that unsettled feeling. She shifted her weight trying to get more comfortable and felt her wings move under her.

The reason behind the unsettled feeling suddenly clicked into place at their movement; she knew who her father was.

Sitting up, she slid out of bed slowly and carefully so as not to wake Lucius. She made her way over to the small table in the corner of the room and lit a single candle. By its flickering light, she drew out a sheet of paper and a quill and sat staring at the paper for several long moments. Finally deciding, she nodded and set quill to paper.

_My dear Stodiana,

I hope this letter finds you well. I am sorry that it has been so long since I last wrote you. Holstean was wonderful. I found work alright, which leads me to this next circumstance.

Mother, I’ve met someone. He is kind, charming, and deeply in love with me, and I love him just as much in return. But I’m worried mother. Bad things are happening up here. I can’t tell you exactly, for fear this letter will be intercepted and I don’t want to tip off our enemies. Do not worry mother. As usual, I will be in the middle of the worst battles, and come out as sweet as your rose garden.

There is also another new development, one that I do not think even you suspected. Mom, I know who my father was. A ‘friend’ found out and told me about Kelir, the desert siabrie. 

Do not be upset, I understand why you never told me. However, there is a possibility that my paths and his could cross. I do not know what to say or do if that should happen, mother. I have never met this man before, and he does not even know that I exist. Any advice that you could give would be greatly appreciated.

Mother, I have a favor to ask. I know that the Sipner family blood has grown thin, and that your voice has little weight with the other nobles. However, please do all you can to raise them to arms should the need arise. War is coming, and although I pray it does not reach near your shores, I fear it may cover the entire Empire. Do NOT side with the Countess of Holstean, and should she march on the city, flee as quickly as possible. Be safe, and know that I will always love you.

I will write again as soon as I am able.

May Hieroneous  protect,

Siabrey ~ _


Siabrey finished off her letter with a flourish, and set the quill down. Blowing on the ink lightly to help it dry, she mused over her words. Stodiana would be shocked at the recent turn of events, and Siabrey only wished she could tell her mother more.

_I do not even risk mentioning Lucius’ name. I have no idea how secure this letter will be._ She sighed softly and was about to fold the letter when a sleepy voice from across the room murmured “Siabrey? What are you doing?”

She looked over to where a half-awake Lucius was stretching his arms above his head and yawning. 

“Writing a letter to my mother.” She answered simply, judging his response. He slid out of the bed, and rather sleepily stumbled over to where she was.  Siabrey knew there was no point in hiding the letter.  She held out the letter for Lucius to read.

“She would be worried about me, I try to write her about once a week, and it’s been at least a month since I last wrote.”   He placed a hand on her shoulder, gently kneading it, as he leaned over and scanned.

“I’m just curious, Siabrey,” he said as he started reading, “I don’t know anything about your mother... you hardly spoke of her.  How is she?  A nice, kind lady?  I doubt she could be an old hag, considering the wondrous beauty she brought into the world,” he grinned, rubbing his eyes to dust off some of the sleep.  

“You jest!” she smiled, “She is a very nice woman, kind to her core... she was the one that gave me my sword,” Siabrey pointed to her katana, flashing bright in the dim light.  

“She wielded it as well?” Lucius asked, admiring the weapon.  Siabrey nodded.  

“She forged it herself,” Siabrey said distantly.  _I miss her..._  Lucius saw the distant look in her eye, and slid his other hand to cup her other cheek, so she could rest her head between them.

“Siabrey... once this is over... and we have some time... I promise you, we will journey to the edge of our realm.. the Obashi desert... and we’ll find your father!”

Her emotions were mixed.  _My father doesn’t know me, though.... he could get confused!

But he’ll never know me if I don’t go find him... _
“We’ll find someone that understands their language... perhaps maybe send a rider to your mother?  It is a ways off... and I love you enough that I’ll figure out something if you want to go find him,” he said, his voice growing more absent-minded, until he grunted suddenly.

“Hmmm?” Siabrey asked, looking up at him.

“Sipner family blood?  They are nobles from the east.... past Iskeldrun, right?”  Siabrey nodded yes.  He then gave her an enormous smile.  “I never knew you had noble blood in you!  I was right to make you kneel instead of prostrate yourself!”  

“I didn’t think it was important... so I never mentioned it,” she said, leaning to her left.  It was relaxing to have him supporting her no matter which way she turned.

“Well... rest assured... we shall hold them here... in the Valley, Siabrey,” Lucius said, his voice changed slightly.  It wasn’t soft like it was the few sentences before... there was determination backing it now.  “If they get as far as where your mother is... I... I prefer not to think of it,” he changed the tack of his statement suddenly.  Siabrey’s closed eyes reopened, and she looked up at him.

_Why have you stopped, my love?_ she thought, a little worried.  “Why not?”

Lucius responded with a big smile, one she easily saw covered up some deep worries.  

“Because... they will never get that far, my dear.  Not with you by my side...”  She smiled, hers too covering her worries.

_I hope so too, my love.  I hope so too..._

She leaned forward and lay her head against his chest for several minutes, enjoying the deep thrum of his heart and the wonderful feeling of his fingers stroking her hair. 


“
The feeling was obscured by a memory of tiger-headed men gushing blood from their mouths. Frowning, Siabrey lifted her head to gaze into Lucius’ eyes.

“I have a question to ask hon.”

He smiled at her. “Sure”

Biting her lip, she paused several seconds before answering._ I hope this is the right thing to do. I don’t know how he’s going to react to me asking this._

“When the assassins were attacking me, you used some kind of spell to make them drown in their own blood? Lucius, that sounds to me like an evil spell.”

“I... I’m not sure,” he said quietly.  “I... I don’t completely _control_ what magic comes out of me, love.  When I see you hurt, when I see them hurting you,” his voice grew a little husky, “I... just react.  The magic... it flows,” he pulled her a little closer to him as he finished, before relaxing his grip again.

“I don’t want you using any kind of that magic, love, even to protect me. It’s just not worth it.” She lay her head against his chest again and pulled him tight. “I care too much about you to see you hurt yourself that way.”

“I don’t know if I’m hurting myself,” Lucius said quietly, “but when I see you being hurt, I get angry, and it flows out of my fingertips,” he rubbed his fingers together to accent the point, and Siabrey looked up at him.  Seeing the look of slight disapproval in her eyes, he then smiled.

“I am learning, love.  Why do you think I brought along a spell book?  I read it every day... usually before you get up.”

Siabrey smiled up at him, “Good.  Keep up with it.  If you don’t, I’ll motivate you,” she kept the embrace going, feeling his reassuring warmth alongside her.

  “I can control simpler magic fairly well,” Lucius said, pushing back from her slightly.  He then held up his hands, and a small image of her floated above it.  Only about an inch high, it was her, clad in the yellow dress, dancing.  After a few seconds, it vanished.  “Unfortunately, simple things like this don’t help much when one is fighting.  But I keep learning,” he said, trying to make her feel better.   “I am sorry, love, if I scared you with my magic today.”

“I’m not scared of you, Lucius,” Siabrey corrected, “I’m scared _for_ you.  I know what the enemy is trying to do... and every time one of those spells comes from your fingers, you are helping them.  I love you... I don’t want to see you hurting yourself,” she smiled.  Lucius kissed her on the forehead.

“Do you feel better now?  It’s still late, and we should get another few hours sleep before morning.”  Siabrey nodded, and arm in arm, they walked back towards the bed.  They laid back down together for a few more hours of sleep. It was going to be a long day.


----------



## Lela

Incredible.  It's so engaging and realistic.  Yet it's, well, epic.  I feel like I'm reading a modern day Shakespeare.

How long do you spend writing a week?  You update so frequently and in such volume it's amazing.  I'm not complaining (of course).  Just curious.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Its actually not that long really... it works out to maybe two hours a day (though considering I'm involved in a stage production on tuesdays, thursdays and saturdays, it works out to a little more than that).  I usually write alot when I get frustrated... and running a stage production gets very frustrating at times   They're also long because my players tend to get into the roleplaying really well, so every session seems to go long.   (Not that I'm complaining  )

Our next session is tommorrow night, so more updates should follow in a couple days.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Updates should be coming in a few days.  In a change of plans, drag n fly (Siabrey's player) is going to be helping by writing a large chunk (maybe more than half) of this week's write up... so kudos goes to her!


----------



## Lela

Gotta love helpful players.  Especially when they're good at being helpful.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is the first post of the adventure from the 6th of February... this section was mostly written by drag n fly... so all praise goes to her   (I'll take the criticisms... thank you!)

And I'm more than happy to listen to critiques of the adventure so far, ideas, writing style, general goofiness... so please, PLEASE feel free to respond! It can only help the adventures get better!  


*Of Research, and Preparations*

Tess rose early, far ahead of the others yet again.  Bored after a morning meal of some boiled oats and bread from the temple kitchen, she wandered into the library, hoping to find Xanadu.

_He’s so focused... but I bet he didn’t even stay up all night.  Wizards even need their sleep,_ she mused as she gently opened the library door, expecting to see Xanadu sprawled over his books.

Instead, she saw his head still up, albeit lolling to a side and rather low.  Quietly she walked up behind him, and gently tapped him on the shoulder.

“Ah!” the wizard almost leapt out of his chair in surprise, before turning to see her.  His face momentarily turns dark with annoyance before a grin breaks through.

“I... ah... guess I was asleep,” he said.

_My God... he can smile!_ Tess wanted to laugh, but noticed instead the piles of books gathered around him.  Curious, and with little to do until the others awoke, she sat down beside him.

“What are you reading here?” she gestured to the books.  She knew better than grab one of them herself... there was no telling if he had a special page marked or was touchy with his research.  Xanadu gave her a tired smile, apparently glad someone was interested in his boring research.

“Several things,” he said, yawning and stretching before continuing.  “This pile here is research stuff for the Temple of Hextor.   This pile is the various genealogies of Lucius’ family... and this...”

“Um... wait,” Tess gently grabbed Xanadu’s pointing hand to get his attention.  “Why Lucius’ genealogy?  Have you found anything out about the Countess?”

“Um... I’ve found clues, but not what I’m looking for,” Xanadu said with bleary eyes.

“What are you looking for?” Tess said, a little exasperated.  _This old man talks in circles sometimes!  C’mon... get to the point!_  Xanadu turned to her, and for the first time that morning, his violet eyes glowed with a distant, but powerful fire.

“I shall not tell you yet!” His head then lowered back to the book he was reading.  “Not until I know for sure... otherwise you will worry about Siabrey and her boy...”

“What...why do you say that?” Tess asked, raising an eyebrow in alarm.

Xanadu turned to fully face her.  “Did Siabrey tell you how Lucius defended her last night?”  Tess shook her head.

“He used magic vile enough that two of the assassins drowned in their own blood after hurting her,” Xanadu said dryly, delivering the news in the same deadpan a peasant would announce his fiftieth cousin thrice removed had died.

_What!?  He did WHAT!?_ Tess’ mind was gripped in a mix of horror and terror.  Her mind was unfortunately possessive of a very vivid imagination, and it took only a slight part of that for her to shudder at how horrible a death that might have been.

“How... how did he do such things?!” Tess said, her voice quaking now.  _He is truly going evil... we must stop him..._

“I’m... I’m not sure he even knows when he does those things,” Xanadu continued.  “He is a young man with untamed magic in his blood... massive amounts of it.  And while he can control some of it... like the fireball you described to Hidalas, I think... when he is under stress or afraid, other magic can explode forth with little or no control.”

“So... its... its not him... its his magic?”

“Yes.  Now, Tess, I would ask you the favor to keep his lover in the dark about this.  If Siabrey found out...”

“Did someone say my name?” a faint voice came from the other side of hte library, as Siabrey’s small form held open one of the doors.  Xanadu immediately stiffened, and closed shut the book he was looking at.

“Yes, your name was mentioned in passing, but not on anything important.”  He looked up, his face growing deeply annoyed as Siabrey got closer.  “Go run along to your boy!  Check up on him!” he said in his grouchiest voice, which finally got Siabrey to leave the room.

As the door closed with a slight slam as she stomped out, miffed at his grumpiness, Xanadu turned to Tess.

“That was a close one, fair one.  I would advise you to go rise the others,” he turned back to his work, “there’s much fighting to do this morning.  I shall stay here and...”

“Sleep?” Tess suggested hopefully. “For research this important, we need your mind to be fully working, Xanadu.” The half elve’s eyes had deep bags under them, and he looked like the walking dead.

“No... no sleep.  This is too important.  I’ve been awake for 52 hours straight before... I can do it again if neccessary.  Now,” he looked back at her, his eyes kind but firm, “please, run along Tess.  You have fun to do... don’t stay here with crusty bookworms like myself.”



Shaun, for his part, rose early in the morning and headed out to the Thieves Guild to try and find some more information on events in the region... notably the questions pertaining to Ilia and her movements.

The guild rep immediately recognized Shaun this time, and with a smile answered the questions he had.... 

Ilia had last been seen, only two days prior, riding back westward across the Inerman River.  As to Shaun’s questions whether she was headed northwards, or towards Holstean, they could not answer...



After leaving the tired, and in her opinion, grouchy half-elf to his reading, Siabrey headed back down the hall to the room she still shared with Lucius. As she walked, she reflected on the turns her life had taken.

_First I like the guy, then I love the guy, then I fear he’ll leave me for a nobler women, then I find out I may have to leave HIM because of my ancestry…_

The course of events was mindboggling. Only a month ago she had been strolling into a bar full of dwarves and heard about the missing countesses son…

_If I had known then that I would fall in love with him…_She smiled, and paused outside of the door to their room. _He is the most magnificent person I have ever known…_

She opened the door, expecting to find Lucius still asleep, which meant perhaps a little cuddle time as she woke him up. Instead, she found a gray cat with bright green eyes staring back at her. She froze.

_Oh my God…Lucius no, please tell me you haven’t been turned into a cat like Xanadu! _ A plethora of thoughts ran through her head, ranging from a prank by Xanadu and Shaun to a manifestation of the evil in his bloodline.

While she stood there frozen, the cat jumped off the bed and ran over to her, rubbed against her leg, ran back over to the bed, and with a small “popping” sound, changed back into a giggling Lucius. Siabrey stood frozen for a few more seconds before her mind realized he had been playing a trick on her. She strode the five quick steps to the bed and punched him on the shoulder, playfully, but still hard.

“Don’t DO that!” she exclaimed. _My heart is still pounding…_

Lucius looked a little sad at her reaction. “It’s a new spell I learned just this morning. I thought you would like it.”

“I do like it,” so softened at his expression and ran a hand gently through his hair. “You just scared me, ok.”

He gave her his best puppy-dog look, then, with another small “pop” changed into a cute brown dog. He changed back a second later laughing, she couldn’t help but grin along with him.

“Alright you silly, enough playing. We’ve got to get ready to go sac the Temple of Hextor.” _And I for one am going to seriously enjoy hurting the temple of the evil twin of Heironeaous._

Lucius agreed, and they proceeded to help each other put on their armor. 

A few minutes later, a captain of the Imperial Casalad Rangers arrived, and with a curt nod, began taking the party on a long, circuitous route to their destination.  A walk that should have taken 15 minutes instead took 45, as the man clearly was taking the party the long way to avoid detection.  Finally, they arrived to the back side of a blacksmithy/tavern, a small door sunk at basement level with a set of stairs greeted them.

“This is the back door to the suspected temple,” the guardsman whispered quietly.  “We shall hit them from the front with 100 guardsman... the fodder will try to stream out here.  Your job is to keep them from escaping.”  Tess and the party nodded in understanding, and the guardsman saluted, before slipping around the building’s corner and into the main street.

It was only a few minutes later when the loud shout of, “Open this door in the name of the Emperor!” cascaded between the buildings, and the loud crashes of an impromptu battering ram of shoulders on wood thunderously followed afterwards...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is part two of the 02-06 adventure.  This section was mostly written by yours truly...

*Crushing the Fist of Hextor*

“They’re about a subtle as a dragon rampaging through a stained glass window,” Tess groaned at the shouts from the Imperial troops on the other side.  Crashing noises issued forth, and shouts became apparent from down below.

“Grumki will do forward... the strength of Kord needs no quiet!” the half orcs deep bass rumbled, and he pushed his way to the front, trotting down the stares and to Tess’ horror swinging his axe with all the might his massive frame could must.

With an enormous crash of noise and exploding wood, the small back door to the temple shattered and broke off its hinges. 

"There's the good way, the great way, and then there's the Grumki way!" Shaun grinned as the party rushed through the opening.

Inside, the party was greeted with the sight of 13 shocked faces; one was clearly clad in deep crimson and yellow robes... obviously the head cleric.  He stood, his face confused, behind a large altar.

Next to him stood three large, burly men, clade in blood red scale mail... the blackguards of Hextor.  Within the second, their swords, also colored deep red, were drawn, and they were rushing forwards.

Three others stood clustered protectively around the cleric and the blackguards.  They were not nearly as well armed, with mundane looking short swords.  Three men clad in robes not nearly as rich as the clerics also looked on in shock, as well as what appeared to be three commoners.  Loud noises of fighting and battle eminated from a large doorway on the left side of the room.

Grumki undiplomatically growls, and charges into the chaotic room, the impetour Siabrey on his heels, her single golden braid dancing in the wind behind her.  As they rush forward, Shaun’s form slides between them, rushing towards the closest blackguard of Hextor.

The party looked on in shock, as Shaun’s form slipped forward, seemingly unarmed, dashing forward at rapid speed.  Before a cry of warning could come to any of their lips, there was a flash of movement.  None of their eyes were fast enough to see exactly _what_ Shaun did, but they easily saw the results, as the blackguard stumbled, and fell backwards, Shaun’s dagger having shattered its larynx and slashed through both of his jugulars.  (ah... _flick of the wrist_)

With an infuriated snarl, the priest of Hextor pushed past his stunned charges, and reaches out towards Shaun.  The rogue reacted quickly, slashing his knife forward, cutting the priest’s hand that was nearing his shoulder.  The cleric was far too focused in hate to notice this minor annoyance, and Shaun’s shoulder began to burn furiously.  The smell of smoke and charred flesh filled the room as the battle turned into an earnest brawl.

Shaun fell back from the cleric, his left shoulder badly burned, the charred outline of a hand emblazoned through his leather tunic and onto his skin.  The stunned Hextorites now finally began to react, and within seconds Siabrey found herself surrounded as Pellaron charged into the room, his blade drawn dangerously, with Lucius following suit.

One of the blackguards swung and Siabrey almost immediately, and the loud ringing of clashing blades echoed about the shouts and din as her katana matched his move.  After parrying his blow, she slid her sword down the length of his blade with lightning speed, and a quick flick of her wrist removed some of his fingers.  As he dropped his blade to scream in pain, she spun her body around, her sword slashing with the full force of a massive whirlwind.  Her sharpened blade easily and cleanly severed his head from his body with the ease that a surgeon hundreds of years in the future would wield a scalpel.

Elenya for her part stands in the doorway, and extends her hands.  A small ray of blue lashes forth, and frost forms on the mustache of the warrior nearest to Siabrey.  Frustrated, Elenya shouts her disappointment to Tess.

“I can’t do anything!  I don’t know enough!”

“Elenya!  Every bit helps, dear!”  Tess called back in desperation as she hurriedly began to summon her voice.  With new courage in her heart, Elenya began readying another shot of her main spell.

Pellaron’s blade did not remain quiet, and as Siabrey downed one of the blackguards, Pellaron’s wicked sword found one of the enemy warriors.  His main blade gutted the man through the stomach, and as he reeled, Pellarons spun his blade around till the smaller blade behind the hilt removed the man’s throat cleanly.  

As Pellaron did so, one of the blackguards then swung at the paladin from the side.  His blade caught momentarily deep in his quarry’s jugular, Pellaron was unable to block the assault, and a longsword slashed into his shoulder and side, and Pellaron staggered away, grunting hard.

Shaun meanwhile dropped his dagger, and with his rapier slashed into the priest.  His lunge went true, and with a thrust that would have made a salon master pround, Shaun’s blade went through the priest’ stomach.  The priest, mounting in his fury and now his pain, began making arcane moves over his body.  

_We can’t have that,_ Tess thought, seeing full well how badly the priest had hurt Shaun.  Her voice rose high and clear in the air, as mountain water falls from the purest spring... its sheer purity and clarity held the cleric momentarily in place.  His head then began to shake, his eyes vibrating till they fell out, momentarily before his head exploded, which covered all the party members in the room as well as all of the bad guys in bits of goo and brains.

Siabrey’s tenous positions became even worse, as she found herself under attack from three sources.  One of the lesser clerics, an adept, formed a small ball of fire in his hands, which he shot at Siabrey.  The fighter notices a _whump_ as something hit her from behind, but her tough skin shrugged off the hit as if nothing happened (heat resistance 5).  To make matters worse, the commoner to her front, far from running or mildly surrendering as expected, drew a dagger, and stabbed her in the shoulder.  

The blade was small, and her armor was thick, so little real damage was done... save distacting her while the warrior behind her stabbed her in the back with a short sword.  Once again, Heraclius’ armor took most of the blow for Siabrey, but nonetheless, she felt the blow and shooting pain run up her left lower back as the blade was pulled out.

Lucius meanwhile had already extended his hand towards one of the commoners, a white ball of energy forming within his grasp.  With a shout, it flies forth, striking the commoner full in the chest and burning through his now descicated corpse.  Almost before Lucius can do anything, the blackguard that struck Pellaron stabs Lucius deep in the back, and to the party’s alarm they see his armor lurch forward as the blade pierces _through_ the entirety of the young man’s body, coming out just above his navel.  Lucius staggered forward, gasping for air.  _Oh god no!_ was all that ran through Siabrey’s mind, despite the pain of being stabbed twice.

Furious, Grumki surged forward, his warhammer crushing the skull of one warrior before he launched a charge at the blackguard menacing behind Lucius.  “You have angered me, Hextor devil!” Grumki’s bass rung out.

Tess, still far behind the party but well within range, brings her voice to a rising C note, focusing her next two notes on one of the adepts and the warrior that just backstabbed Siabrey.  AS her note rises to a high soprano, the censer the adept had been holding to release incense began to vibrate.  Unnoticed by most of the party, it started whirling in the air, before wrapping around the adepts neck;  a sick cracking noise marked when the vile fellow’s neck was broken as the censer’s chain crushed his windpipe.  The warrior’s sword, simultaneously, shook itself violently in his hand... shaking closer and closer to his face, before sawing it in half.  Once again, Siabrey, Pellaron, Shaun, Elenya and Lucius found themselves covered in nasties.

Furiously trying to make her way towards Lucius, Siabrye slashes left and right, downing the commoner to her front, and begins making a mad dash across the room, somehow dodging the blades of all of her opponents.  “Hold on, Lucius!  I”m coming!  Hold on!” she called in panicked desperation.

Shaun had now recovered from the horrible burning the cleric had given him, and even as Tess began to call out for the party to take prisoners, Shaun’s rapier removed an adepts jaw before removing his liver and kidneys as well.  Grumki’s warhammer, in the meantime, had found its target in the last of the blackguard’s skulls.  The man’s skull was driven several inches down into his body; his spine shattered beyond belief, his broken form sank to the floor.

Lucius meanwhile had recovered enough to hear Tess’ call, and swing with the flat of his sword against the last adept near him.  The blow was easily strong enough to knock the man unconscious, and sent him sprawling.

The two remaining commoners fought on, despite the odds.  One managed to connect with his dagger, stabbing the already very bloody Siabrey in the upper arm, causing her to yelp in pain.   Lucius, his mind filled with fury, then lunged forward, his bastard sword above his head.  The blade cam crashing down just in front of Siabrey, and the offending commoner’s body was now split in twain from his liver to the top of his skull, the two partial halves landing at unnerving angles as his body fell.  Before Lucius could swing at the other commoner that had attacked Siabrey, she knocked him unconscious with the flat of her katana.

Surveying the thoroughly gruesome carnage, the party gasped for air, the distant and quieting noise of battle slowly fading from the doorway.

_Oh no!  The Imperial troops!  Do they need help?_ Tess panicked, before running out to find out.

Siabrey groaned loudly meanwhile.  _My armor... my face, my hands... my HAIR for crying out loud is covered in blood and bits of brains!  I need a bath.... bad..._  As she looked about the party, she saw everyone needed one, and her heart filled with relief as Grumki started taking care of Lucius’ grievous wound; one that was bad enough that the half orc had to remove his armor for a bit.

_He’s covered as well,_ Siabrey noted, _He should probably wash off as..._
Her mind stopped for a second, and more with relief at seeing him ok than any morbid thoughts, her mind thought of a suitable location for the two of them... far away from blood, from carnage... long removed from Hextor... and clothes...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part 3 from 02-06... written by drag n fly!

*Of Treasure, Cleaning Up and a Rivalry Becoming Friendly*

Her drifting thoughts were interupted by Tess coming back from the other room.

“Well, they’ve taken care of everything in there. And they’ve captured some prisoners too. Which reminds me, we should probably tie this filth up.” She indicated the two knocked out men. Shaun pulled some rope out of his pack and began to tie them up as the rest of the party glanced around the room. Amid the shambles and many splatters of blood and other parts too nasty to be named, they spotted a silver goblet ceremonial knife, both spotted with a crusty brown substance that looked suspiciously like dried blood laying atop an alter that almost hurt to look at. 

“I think that will need to be smited.” Tess groaned. Grumki lifted his war axe and started marching purposefull towards the evil alter, before Siabrey stopped him with a prudent “Maybe we should let the priests of Heironeaous take care of that, sometimes smashing evil alters is a _bad_ thing.” The half-orc agreed, and helped the party continue shifting bodies and digging through the rubble. Piled in a corner they found a small golden bracelet with a first carved into it along with two small lapis lazuli statues of a warrior. In another corner, looking as if it had been haphazardly tossed there after a ceremoney, was a partially melted gilt Heironeaous. Siabrey bristled when as she picked up the item gently, and voiced outloud her promise to return it to the priests of Heironeaous to be reforged.

At the back of the room, behind the alter, lay two small chests, one partially open. Tess, being a little paranoid about traps, took a long broken piece of wood and gently lifted the lid of the open one. When nothing happened the rest of the party gathered around to check its contents. Inside they found a handful of gems, including a huge star ruby that Tess estimated was worth a ton, as well as two potions and 700 platinum. 

After a short discussion that maybe the rogue should attempt to open the other one, just incase it was trapped, Shaun pulled out his lock-picking tools and began to work on the chest’s key-shaped lock. To his surprise, it opened almost immediately, having not been locked in the first place. Opening it, the party found another 700 platinum, a silver pearl and a small citrine, as well as a huge blood red pearl that Siabrey snatched up with a gasp and placed on the floor next to the alter, proclaiming it _bad_ as she did so.

Inside the chest was also a scroll that Tess attempted to read, but couldn’t understand much more than the words “dead”, “life”, and “revive”, a wand with white lines across it that Lucius picked up and smoothed his fingers across, and a strange pair of slippers. After regarding them carefully, Tess proclaimed with a small smile that they were spider-climb slippers. Shaun grabbed them with a happy cry, slipped them on, and promptly ran up the nearest wall and onto the ceiling. Elayna laughed at him, before receiving an upside-down kiss.

Ignoring this, Lucius took the platinum greatfully, saying that with it, he could feed and clothe his army for a year’s time. Before he could stop Shaun however, the rouge snatched up a handful of the platinum, scampered up the wall, and started showering it down on the others, proclaiming “It’s raining money!” Tess quickly snatched up 10 of the coins, while Lucius grabbed the others and slipped them into Siabrey’s purse. When she went to protest he stopped her with a look and the tip of a finger pressed against her lips. This caused a thoughtful look to come across her face, and she nodded with a slightly devious grin on her face.

_Now what is that girl thinking._ Tess wondered. She didn’t have time to find out as outside voices could be heard, including one that was clearly a cleric of Heironeaous. As Tess headed out to talk with him, she heard Siabrey talking to Lucius in a somewhat sultry voice.

“Hey hon, how about we go get a bath.”

“Great idea, Siabrey. I think we need one too.” Shaun was looking over Elenya with an appraising look that Tess knew was more than just examining the amount of blood on her clothes.

_Man, do those four ever get enough?_ she wondered as she headed out. Siabrey, Lucius, Shaun and Eleyna passed her, walking rather quickly, as Siabrey tossed bavk over her shoulder. “Hey Tess, we’re going to the bathhouse, we’ll be back later…”

“Yeah, yeah.” Tess waved her off dismissively, looking for a cleric who wasn’t busy healing the Imperial troops. Siabrey nevertheless noticed the slightly hurt expression on the bard’s face.

_Poor Tess, I feel bad that she has no one to love…hm, maybe I can help her find someone. After all, she’s been like a sister to me…_

The thought was filed away for future notice as Lucius ran a finger down the side of Siabrey’s neck and motioned his head in the direction of the bathhouse. Grinning mischievously, Siabrey took Lucius’ hand tenderly and began to lead him down the street.

_I bet these ten platinum will go a long way toward getting us a private bath…_

Almost the same thought was going through Shaun’s head as he also took Elenya’s hand and followed the other couple.

Tess watched the couples go with a mix of happiness for them, and a feeling of hurt. Shaking it off, she ran up to a cleric who had just finished healing a particularly nasty sword wound on a soldiers arm and tapped him on the shoulder.

“Excuse me.” She smiled, turning on all her charm. It really wasn’t needed, as the cleric turned, and upon seeing who it was gave a little bow as his face flushed.

“Te…Tesseron the Harper. It’s a pleasure to finally meet one of Lord Lucius’ friends. Do you require healing?”

_It really is nice being associated with a high-ranking noble._ she thought with a wry grin before settling down to business.

“No, actually, I was wondering if you might have any news for me about the Countesses’ army.” 

The cleric’s face fell slightly at the mention of the Countess.

_Oh no, can’t be good news…_ she thought unhappily. She was surprised however to hear the cleric tell her that, although Kulloden had indeed been raided several days past, the force that hit it was no where near large enough to destroy the city, and so it still stood.  However, he did confirm the sad news that Mephys had been sacked and burned... though to her relief he said most of the inhabitants had managed to flee, including Sir Santac, who was leading them northwards to Irulas.

_Well, that’s some good news at least._ she thought, before telling the cleric about the evil items that Siabrey had found and placed next to the alter. The clerics face grew grave and he commented that they had done the right thing, as the entire alter and all the sacraficial implements were to be burned in holy fire.

After thanking the cleric, Tess watched the people milling around her with another strange mix of emotions. She felt exhilerated after their victory over the temple, yet sad because she had no one to share it with. Pellaron must have seen her face, because the paladin came over and lay a gentle hand on Tess’s shoulder, asking if she was alright. Remarking rather angrily that she was annoyed with Siabrey and the others for their vulgar bathhouse plans, Pellaron gave a short laugh.

“I understand your feelings Tess, but don’t be too hard on them. Remember, in this time of war and heartache, you can never know whether the ones you love today will be alive tomorrow. Grant them some patience.”

Tess sighed and nodded. Pellaron gave her shoulder a small squeeze and headed off into the crowd of people surrounding the now broken Temple of Hextor. His words had reminded her of something though; her brother Quinn, and his company and how they still needed to be paid. She remembered that Siabrey had told her earlier that 2000 platinum for their former bodyguards lay in a small chest in her’s and Lucius’s room, and that she could take it to her brother any time that she wanted. Squaring her shoulders and shelving her feelings, Tess headed back to the Temple of Pelor with the intention of paying the remnants of the Dragon Wing Company, and the families of those that had died so that she and her friends could live.

The young women who manned the counter at the entrance to the bathhouse looked up in surprise at the four grinning people who bounded up to the counter. Although the looks on their faces was equivicable to any teenage, the four were obviously adults, and what was worse, they appeared to be covered in what was quickly drying blood and little bits of….brain? Eeew!

“Can I help you?” She asked rather cynically.  

“Yes,” the golden-haired women dressed in impressive armor giggled. “We need some baths.”

“Obviously.” The desk woman rolled her eyes and began to dig under the counter for a set of keys.

“Ok, a set of four bathing rooms will cost…”

“Actually.” The blonde woman fingered something in her pocket and smiled mischievously at the tall red-haired man beside her. “Could we have two rooms instead?”

The woman raised her eyebrows. Although it wasn’t unheard of for couples to ask for shared baths, it was unusual.

The golden-haired warrior must have sensed her hesitation, because she pulled three platinum coins out of her pouch and slid them across the counter.

“Will this be enough?” She raised an eyebrow and gave the women an innocent smile.

The desk clerk shook her head. “But private rooms are only seven gold apiece….”

“That’s alright. Keep the rest for yourself. Go get a nice massage at the temple of Sune.” The warrior smiled broadly, obviously trying to charm her, although the splatters of blood all over her face didn’t help much. Still a massage would be nice…

“Very well.” The desk woman swept the coins into her hand and placed two silver keys on the counter. “Room’s nine and ten are ready, and come complete with a free clothing wash.” She paused and then indicated the bits of gore that clung to the four people in front of her. “Although you may want to head over to the free rinse stations for a quick washdown if you don’t want your bathwater turning red.

“Well said.” The other female member of the party in front of her said, and began to drag her male compatriot off.

“Thanks for paying, Siabrey.” Eleyna added in an aside to the golden-haired warrior as they headed around the corner to the rinse stations. Shaun began to dig in his pockets, obviously looking for some gold to give to Siabrey, but she stopped him with a raised hand and a warm smile on her face.

“It’s my treat, Shaun. Save your money to buy something special for Eleyna.”

_Wow, I DEFINATLY have to make sure she gets laid more often…_

Lucius looked down on his love and smiled with pride.

After a quick rinse, the party felt a lot better, and headed down to their rooms. Outside the doors, Eleyna and Lucius entered their respective rooms, while Shaun and Siabrey paused for a moment. The two eyed each other for a moment outside of the doors, similar thoughts going through their heads. When they had first met, the pair had been a little…at odds with each other. Over time, that annoyance had grown into something a little deeper, and now, although they would never admit it to each other’s face, they had grown quite fond of each other. Not to mention the fact that Siabrey adored Eleyna, and felt that her fiery spirit was _exactly_ what Shaun needed. Still though, a little friendly competition never hurt anyone…

Siabrey held out her hand to the rogue, who grasped it firmly. The unspoken competition to happen in the baths was silently voiced between them, as devilish smiles crossed both of their faces. 

Without a word, the two broke the headclasp and headed into their respective rooms. As Siabrey entered hers where a waiting Lucius already lounged in the steaming water, she heard Shaun call over his shoulder to her.

“I’m gonna use the spider slippers!”


----------



## Lela

Yay!  Hextor!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Information Gained, Knowledge Gathered, and the Problem with Our Young Noble*

Tess was still slightly miffed at the couples for leaving her alone... 

_Well, not alone,_ she corrected herself, glancing at Pellaron escorting her back to the temple, _more... out of the fun._   They were making their way back to the Temple of Pelor, as Tess wanted to check up on Xanadu’s progress.  His unfinished statement about Lucius, coupled with what she had heard he did the previous night to the assassins frightened her.

_Something is wrong with him,_ her mind kept thinking.  Despite Xanadu’s reassurances that Lucius was not consciously doing these things, the dark thoughts of such a grisly death still frightened her memory and clouded her vision.

It was with no small amount of haste that she rushed to the library when she returned, to find Xanadu, in the same seat, his posture barely shifted.

“Xany!” she shouted, without thinking.  To her surprise, there was no reproach from him... he nary turned around.

“What have you found?!” she blurted again as she drew alongside him.  The wizard slowly turned towards her, his bags under his eyes enormous, his eyes themselves seemingly sunken in.

“Well... I have traced his bloodline... and I found out the worst.  I think... I think we should wait till Siabrey is here to tell her as well.  I... I don’t want her to do anything foolish.” He said quietly.  Tess nodded nervously.  _God... don’t say he’s going to die, or he’s going to kill us all or something..._

”Siabrey... and... um...” she sputtered nervously, “should be along in a bit... they went to the bathhouses to get cleaned up.”  Her little bit of fury and little bit of mirth at them running off like that was now completely washed away by worry.

To her surprise, Xanadu chuckled... a chuckle that grew into a snicker.

“What’s so funny?” she asked, annoyed now.  _A close friend, lover of my very good friend, is casting evil spells about, and you know why, and you won’t tell me... INSTEAD YOU CHUCKLE?!_

”That... might be exactly what the boy needs... someone to be close to,” Xanadu said smiling.  “Love can be a weapon against even the deepest, most vile evil.”

_Well, he speaks the truth there,_ Tess mused, and for a second, the title of a new song came into her head long enough to be mentally recorded.  Once that was filed away for later creativity, she focused back on the present.

“Lucius has... demonic blood in his veins,” Xanadu began slowly.  “Don’t look so shocked,” he cautioned with a thin, gentle grin as Tess rocked back in horror.  “All sorcerers get their magical powers from some source... very few get it themselves through a freak accident.  Most have some kind of non-human blood in their ancestry.  In Lucius’ case, some 400 years before Ananias even, there was a union with a powerful demon.... whose blood still courses in Lucius’ veins.”

“This is why he’s shooting off evil spells and the like?” Tess asked hopefully, and Xanadu nodded.

“Yes.  When he’s scared, when he’s frightened, he runs off instinct, just as you or I would.  In this case, his body’s first instinct for magic to defend itself happens to run into the darker side of magic...”

_It makes so much sense now,_ Tess thought, part of her relieved at knowing what afflicted her friend, but part scared now that she knew its seriousness.  “So is there any way to keep him from going evil... and turning like his mother did?” she asked, hoping for a positive answer.

“Yes,” she heard, and sighed with relief as Xanadu continued.  “Normally, the boy would keep getting drawn closer to evil, and his mother, with every evil spell he used.  The love and kindness you have surrounded him with, have counteracted this somewhat... he’s attached to you all, and he doesn’t want to hurt you.   This is but temporary... there is a more permanent solution...”

_What is it?  Kill him?  I hope to God that’s not the answer..._

Xanadu sighed, his face looking as if he was looking off into a distant battle, from a distant life and time.  “Once, many years ago, I fought in a battle against the followers of Hextor... they unleashed forces they did not understand or comprehend.  Myself, my best friend Ik-Mataar and a group of elite forces swept into the desert temple the clerics and I told you about, and levelled it... oh... that was some 500 years ago....”

_I keep forgetting he’s that old,_ Tess’ mind jumped.  _He looks as if he’s 35...maybe 40..._   A part of her mind suddenly jumped...

_How long DO half-elves live? Um..._

Her concentration was cut off as he softly continued.  “The Temple, praise the Gods, was levelled and the evil driven back to its original planes... Ik-Mataar, however, perished in the battle.”

“Oh... Xanadu, I’m so sorry,” Tess said without thinking, in genuine sympathy, before her brain reminded her that he had already had 500 years to get over the loss.  To her surprise, he grew misty eyed, and nodded his head.

“Thank you, Tess,” he said quietly, before drawing in a big breath of air and letting out a sigh that released some kind of deep memory.  “He... he was dear to me.  And he may still be able to help.”

“Help?  How?” Tess asked gently.  She was attuned enough to people’s emotions to be ready to accept more of his past pain if he offered it up, but she also gently wanted her questions answered.

“Well... Ik-Mataar was a noted demon fighter in his day,” Xanadu started quietly.  He coughed, “And his dying wish was to have his soul put into his blade, which he had fought so many with.  I granted him that, his dying wish.  His blade originally went back to the Empire... then floated out of existence as I grew distracted and others that knew of its importance died off.  When I finally went to visit him some 100 years before Ananias’ rebellion, the blade was nowhere to be found.”  Xanadu’s face, so far sad and full of grief, gave a chuckle, “and now I think I’ve found him.”

“Where?  How can he help?” Tess repeated her question as Xanadu dragged open one of the older books, its pages covered in arcane scrawl she couldn’t read.

“Well, Ik-Mataar was a very insistent and persistent man... and he retains those traits while in his sword.  If we found him, and told him of the urgency, his strength of will and personality, as well as magical connection to his ‘owner’ could tip the scales in our favor in the war for Lucius’ mind.  There’s three problems.”

“What?” Tess said, once again started to get a little exasperated.  _Get to the point, Xany!  Please!_

“First... Ik-Mataar, has, through various travellers, found his way back to near the temple where he fell.  The blade is there, in the desert.”  Tess nodded.  _A problem to be sure, but one we can overcome._

“Second,” Xanadu continued, “the army of orcs and gnolls that razed Mephys is marching hard north, with corrupted Tarantor clerics at its head.  Their course takes them directly towards the temple.”

Tess was immediately on her feet, her mind with lightning speed putting things together.  _They mean to take the sword, to take away Lucius’ last chance!_

“We ride tonight,” she announced with determination as she began to whirl about to leave the library and begin packing.

“Hold, dear Tess, hold,” Xanadu called, and she reluctantly stopped.  “There is a third problem,” he motioned her back.  Slowly, reluctantly, she walked back.

“What is that?” she asked.  Xanadu’s reponse was to hand her a scroll, sealed shut with the Imperial Seal, an image of Princess Zoe imprinted in blood red wax...





Tess was surprised to see Quin sitting up in his bed.  After her long, sobering talk with Xanadu, she had decided to dash to Siabrey’s quarters to find the 2,000 platinum Lucius had agreed to pay Quin and his two surviving employees.  

”They went far and above the call of duty,” Lucius had said the night before, “they deserve these extra funds... may the Gods rest their souls in peace.”

“Hallo, Tess!” Quin rose at her entry, and Tess quickly hid the box of coins behind her before he could notice.  It was heavy, and she wouldn’t be able to keep it like that for long.

“Quin,” Tess said, a smile growing on her face, “I brought a present for you... and your men!”  She smiled brightly, though sadly, as she brought out the box of money.  Quin looked at her, and then opened it.  His eyes went wide.

“How... much... i...is in here.  Thats... p...platinum!  There’s... m...more than 1,500 Tess! Your friend over counted!”

_Quin... you are too honest for your own good!_ Tess smiled sadly. “No Quin... Lucius wants to give you the 500 extra... you and your band went above and beyond the call of duty.  He only wishes he could do more.”

Quin’s eyes fell downward at her words, and he stared into the box for several minutes, before looking up.  His eyes were now wet with tears.

“Oh Tess,” he grabbed her and hugged her tight, “thank you... on behalf of my men... and their families!  Thank you...  Pelor bless you and your noble friend!”

It was several minutes before his emotional state calmed to where she could invite him to come with her to deliver the coins to his remaining employees, still trapped at the Wine Glass Inn.  The two tramped over, and before they even walked through the door, loud shouts came from within the inn’s tavern.

“Ah, so the old bugger lives!  How fare’s ye, Quin!” one of the men shouted across the tavern.  Quin bounded over, and the two exchanged a firm gripped handshake.

“I think we should take our business upstairs,” Quin said quietly.  No one wanted to be counting this much platinum out in the open in such a crowded bar.  After they reached the rooms of the two, Quin closed the door, and opened the box.

“Bugger me ears!” one of the men, the one that had greeted Quin, said in wonder.  “Thats... thats _platinum_ there!”

“Two thousand, dear boy,” Quin gripped his shoulder.  “Two thousand!  He gave us extra for our sacrifice... by bloody light he’s the first honest noble I’ve met!”

“Two thousand bloody platinum?” the so far quiet one announced increduously, “how in the...”

“Do not question fate’s fortunes upon you,” Tess cautioned.  “Accept this windfall, with the compliments of Lord Lucius.”  The three then sat down as Tess watched, and began counting out the money... and her heart began to break.

_They’re counting out fifteen piles_ she thought pensively, sadly.  _twelve of which will never see their owners... only their families..._

“Quin, is there anything I can do to try and help track down the families of these men?” Tess asked, managing to keep her tears in reserve.  Quin looked up at her, with a smile that nearly broke her heart.

“No, Tess,” he said, “You’ve helped us... and their families, enough this day.  Go... enjoy your friends... you don’t need to hang around here being dour as we conduct dead men’s business.  My two friends here are trustworthy enough to track down their families...  you have a noble to tend to!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This next section was typed up mostly by drag n fly... who had tons of fun reenacting the next meeting between the Princess and Siabrey...

*Of  Princesses, Shouting Matches, and Old Friends*
A few hours later, the four rather happy lovers returned from their cleaning, smelling fresh and light.  Lucius and Siabrey were clinging to each other, as for only the second time she could remember, Tess caught the scent of roses and lavender from Siabrey.

Shaun and Elenya giggled into the room as well, obviously in a good mood, also smelling to high heaven.

_I hate to be the spoil-sport in this,_ Tess thought sadly as she drew up alongside Lucius, and handed him the scroll.  _Sorry, Luke... the Princess wants to bother you again._

Lucius took the scroll from Tess’ hands, his frustration and a hint of anger playing on his face, as he saw the large red wax seal, the face of Princess Zoe staring out at him..

“What is it, Luke,” Siabrey asked, sliding next to him.  She peered around his shoulder, and her face went deep red with fury.

_That… utter…wenching…_her mind snarled.

“That jackass of a tart!” she snapped as she scanned the contents of the summons.

_My Dear Lord Lucius,

You and your “consort,” are hereby summoned to appear before Her Majesty, Princess Zoe Paleologus, at 8 PM on this day, the 15th day of the month, to give answer to questions and information Her Majesty doth wish to pose to you.

Hereby signed,_

And the bottom was filled with a flashy, arrogant signature, that Siabrey could only make a “Z” out of.

“That complete and utter…” she began to snarl again, before Lucius began to shush her down.  It didn’t work, as Siabrey’s red eyed fury then turned to Tess.

“Tess,” she asked, her voice harsh with anger at the unseen royal foe, “would you like to go in my place?  I fear I shall say something… untowards?  Vicious?  Blunt?” she asked around for words before raising her arms in exasperation.

“And deal with that sad sack of crap for a woman?  No, that’s your battle, dear,” Tess said quietly.  _The summons demanded you, silly, I can’t go anyways!_

“Siabrey, love… it’s an imperial summons… you must go,” Lucius said quietly.  He then crumpled up the letter, and with his own fury, hefted the mass across the halls before storming off to his room.  For the briefest moment, Siabrey caught a hint of magic fly between his fingers, before it vanished as he clenched and unclenched his fists.

_I should go after him_, she thought quickly, before a strong arm on her shoulder caught her planned forward movement.

“Let him go for a bit, Siabrey,” Tess said quietly.  “I have something important I must tell you… rather… Xanadu does.  Please… it is about Lucius.”  Siabrey stopped pulling forward, and spun around.

“Lucius?” her suddenly quavering voice asked.  _What is wrong with him?  What has his mother done to him now?_  Tess nodded sadly, and slowly led Siabrey into the library.

“Xanadu?” Tess asked quietly, “I have Siabrey here… she… she should know.”

The wizard turned around, by now his eyes barely slits as lack of sleep had drawn them closed so close.  He blinked hard, and then motioned for her to come closer.  Siabrey came closer, and he patted a seat, in which she sat down.

“What is wrong with my Lucius?” she asked quietly.  _Siabrey… assume the worst.  Steel yourself.  Is he dying?  Is he hurting?  Is he going evil…

Will he hurt us?_

“Siabrey,” Xanadu said very quietly, “Lucius is a very kind, very gentle boy.  But… there are things I have discovered about him…things that are dark.  And you have the right to know them, as his closest confidant,” the half elf’s voice said.  His eyes were more open now, though it seemed he was focusing himself to try and keep them that way.

“I will be brief… Lucius has demonic blood in him.”

_What does that mean?_ Siabrey’s mind asked.  _Will he at some point try to kill us? 

Does he still love me?  Can he still love me?_  Her mind began to enter a panic, as Tess gently laid a hand on top of hers.

“Do not panic yet, Siabrey… please… hear the wizard out.”  Siabrey’s shaking heart slowed just a little, and she steeled herself to try and make her face one of blank understanding… an attempt that failed.

“Siabrey, do not be disturbed… all is not lost,” Xanadu said, looking deep into her eyes with a smile of hope.  As Siabrey’s heart relaxed a little more, Xanadu continued on in a gentle voice,  “while his blood means his instinctual calling is towards evil, you and your friends have helped hold him to the side of good; keeping him balanced while he learns to properly harness and control his sorcerer’s powers.”

“Controlling his powers?” Siabrey asked.  _I don’t understand…_

“Young sorcerers don’t have full control of their powers… they release them on instinct… when they are frightened, when they are hurt or scared.  And as he leans towards the darker magic by nature…”

“He tends to release dark magic when he becomes scared or frightened,” Tess finished.  “Especially when he is scared for _you_, Siabrey.  He doesn’t do this intentionally… its his instinct.”

_So… he’s going evil because of me now?  I’m confused…._ Siabrey’s mind wanted to cry.

“And that, dear lady, is what we need to harness and control,” Xanadu finished.  “And fortunately,” he smiled, “there is a way to do that!”

“How!?”  _Tell me how I can help Luke… I’ll do it!  Tell me!_

“To sum things up, we need a sword,” Xanadu began.

“A sword that has the soul of his friend imbedded in it,” Tess interrupted.  Xanadu scowled at her, and she shrank back with a slightly embarrassed smile.  Satisfied, the wizard continued.

“The sword has the soul of my old friend Ik-Mataar imbedded inside of it… he was a noted demon fighter.  He’s very… um… opinionated?  And controlling, and…well…” his voice trailed off for a second, before returning, “if we can get him… I mean him inside the sword, to Lucius, not only would your lord have a powerful weapon, but one that could guide him sharply towards the paths of righteousness.”

“Paths of Righteousness?” Siabrey asked.  

“Staying on the good side of the street,” Tess offered, and Siabrey nodded.  The fighter’s mind was now swimming with concepts she barely understood or didn’t know, and she sat confusedly for a couple seconds.

“Can I… should I tell Lucius?” she asked quietly.

“No… not yet,” Xanadu said, “though we should take him with us when we ride out tommorrow… or the next day, my dear.  Likely the next, considering you have a princess to argue with…”

_Right_ her mind growled. “Well, I guess I better go get Lucius and get ready. Although it’ll take more time than we have to  be dressed up enough for _Her Highness_.” The last two words were sneered as Siabrey turned and marched out of the room.

Tess and Xanadu exchanged a look. _Man, she REALLY doesn’t like the Princess._

After several hours of primping, grooming, and shining armor, the couple was ready to go. As they waved goodbye Siabrey’s sarcastic comment of “If we don’t come back by midnight, we’re probably in jail” echoed in the parties ears.

_I wonder if the Princess will even be grateful that we saved her life_ Siabrey sighed. 

“Hey Lucius? Should I be blunt?” She ventured as they clanked down the street, both being clad in full battle armor.

He gave a wry grin. “Yeah, more gets accomplished when you’re less diplomatic. Remember the ball?”

She gave a short barking laugh. “Yeah, but somehow I doubt Zoe’s going to give you 500 archers if I mention peacocks.”

It was only a few minutes later when the two arrived outside the massive edifice of the Governor’s palace… its marble, bronze, and gilt spires and statures glinting in the moonlight.

“If she were a man,” Siabrey quietly commented, “I’d say she was overcompensating.”  Lucius giggled quietly, and nodded.  “You know what?  She is a woman, and I _still_ think she’s overcompensating,” he added.  Siabrey gave him a playful shove before they came close enough to be seen.  After their identities were announced, trumpets blared, and Siabrey’s mind grumbled:

_Here comes stupid pomp and circumstance…_

It was after several minutes of passing through receiving lines, overdressed guards, and lines upon lines of stern faced, Casalad Rangers that they arrived outside a set of large, bronze doors, the moniker of a massive dragon, its mouth agape, faced out from the center of each door.

“Her Imperial Majesty will see you now,”  a robed chamberlain said in a stiff, formal accent, his bow full towards Lucius, and stunted towards Siabrey’s less than regal combat armor.

_Stupid pompous…_ her mind started, before being interrupted as the doors opened, and the true target of her annoyance and fury came into view.

Princess Zoe was sitting alone upon The Golden Dragon Throne, the gilt beasts head arching over her head, her hands drumming lightly upon one of its paws.  Her dress was shimmering, iridescent, the very peak of Imperial flash and power.

_Too bad that dragon can’t come alive and eat her. Then all our trouble would be over…_ Siabrey hid her smile at the thought of Zoe being gobbled up by the gilt dragon.

She followed one pace behind Lucius, and bowed when he did. The Princess glared at that, as if she resented the fact that she had to converse with an obviously lower being such as Siabrey. The Princess leaned towards the left side of her throne, and continued drumming her fingers in an obviously annoyed gesture.

“I suppose I should say thank you.” Her voice echoed in the empty hall. “Keep in mind, however, that we are but temporary allies….after this affair with the Countess’s Rebellion is over, my memory is long and my vengence is swift.” She turned sharp brown eyes onto Lucius. “Are you still sure of your choice, My Lord.”

“Quite.” He extended an arm across Siabrey’s shoulders. She for her part continued glaring at the Princess. 

“I have to admit, eventually I was going to force your Lordship to command the army, and after you had _lost_, I would take command and glory for myself.  However, instead I will send you with a full force for your ‘desert’ mission on the morrow…” 

Siabrey bristled. For some reason, the normal restraint she held for Lucius’ sake was very weak today. It probably had something to do with Lucius’ permission for her to be blunt.

“I have to admit, _Your Majesty_, that you are not nearly as much of a bitch as I first thought.”

The Princess turned steely brown eyes to the blonde-haired warrior. “And I must admit that you have skills other than those of a harlot. Although I still believe that you are a worthless tramp, and nothing less.”

“A worthless tramp that has stolen your political marriage from under your nose,” Siabrey took a step forward. The battle of wits was on.

The Princess’s eyes narrowed. “Let me remind you, _my dear_, that the only reason that I am not marrying Lord Lucius is because the betrothal papers were voided due to his mother’s rebellion.”

“And because he loves me.” Siabrey cocked her head with a nasty smile. “Something that perhaps you have never experienced, Princess?”

If looks could kill, Siabrey would have been drawn, quartered, and buried in the deepest foulest smelling pit in existence. “Love has no place in the Emperor’s Palace!” Zoe yelled.

“Oh really.” Siabrey appraised the Princess carefully. “Forgive me, Your Majesty, but I disagree. I believe that this Empire could be run much better if the heads of it were bound by love, rather than just a marriage for the sake of a pretty ‘mantlepiece’.”

“You seemed to have plenty fun with your ‘mantlepiece’ in the bathhouse this morning.” The Princess screeched, her face livid.

Siabrey blinked at that, but recovered quickly. “I see you must have spies everywhere. Tell me, after you read your report this morning, Your Majesty, I am guessing you wished you were in my place?”

During this entire exchange, Lucius had been looking rather like a turtle trying to draw into a shell. _My love having a verbal contest with the future ruler of the Empire…over me?_ His head swam, and he was glad that they had forgotten him for the moment.

The Princess’s mouth hung open, but nothing but a few gasps escaped from her flapping lips. Siabrey watched for a few minutes, then smiled, satisfied that she had won the battle, and winked contemptuously.

“In the meanwhile, Your Majesty, I am guessing you had another reason for calling my lord and I here this evening?”

Zoe’s mouth hung open for a few more seconds, before she managed to swallow and find her voice.

“Ye..Yes. I have found advisors for you as a thank you for the other night.” She made a motions over he right shoulder, and a door at the far end of the hall opened, revealing two familiar figures.

“Hidalas! And is that…Dingalas!”

“Ah!  Yes!  It’s the pretty lady from Holstean!” the old man shuffled over, shaking slightly as he came.  He held his hands out, and clasped hers within his.

“You are still as pretty as when I saw you in Holstean, when we… um… went out to see… the goblin?”  He cocked his head to the side in confusion, “We saw a goblin, didn’t we?”

_He is going to be our advisor?_ part of Siabrey’s mind asked as she smiled quietly.  “No Dingalas,” she smiled sweetly, “we fought some goblins.”

“Ah… yes,” the old man muttered with a smile.  “Yes we did…  I had to leave from my farm… orcs came in and tried to harass me.  They found out the hard way that gardening hoes have sharp ends!”

Hidalas in the meantime had made a quick move towards his former student, and the two were clasped in an embrace.  Hidalas then pushed away from Lucius slightly.

“So boy!  I hear you fought demons and assassins, and monsters of all kinds!  And you have maintained yourself in a regal manner!” he pulled Lucius close again.  “I’m proud of you!”

The smile Lucius had one his face was a mixture of happiness and relief as he finally earned a large chunk of praise from his normally stern tutor.  “Thank you, Hidalas,” he said quietly.  _Regal?  What?_ Lucius’ mind thought quickly.  _I hope he doesn’t find out about me and Siabrey…_

Hidalas’ then turned his attention towards Siabrey, and then shook her hand warmly.  “Siabrey, great fighter of Mephys… it is good to see you are safe and sound!” he smiled genuinely.

“I am glad to see that you survived the fight at Kulloden, Hidalas,” Siabrey said in return, her smile nervous as she looked at Lucius.  _I hope that he doesn’t find out about me and Lucius…_

Hidalas saw the look between the two, and his brow furrowed for a minute, just as Dingalas shuffled over to Lucius.  The war cleric’s mind evidently suspected something, but didn’t fully accept what his instincts were telling him.  Siabrey saw the momentary look of confusion.

_Oh no!_ her mind panicked, and she quickly drew Hidalas aside as Dingalas began to harass Lucius in an absent-minded, well meaning manner.

“Hidalas?” she asked hurriedly, hoping to distact the cleric from his suspicions, “is Dingalas really an _advisor_ to Lucius?”  She was rewarded as the cleric’s brow unfurrowed momentarily.  

“No… he’s more of a… moral support,” Hidalas said after a few moments of thought.  Siabrey breathed two sighs of relief… one that Dingalas would not be rendering any military advice, the other that Hidalas had been distracted.  The cleric then turned from the greeting towards Her Majesty, and Siabrey’s second sigh of relief was stolen as by a gust of wind.

Zoe’s face was still pale, and anger still held within her eyes… anger pointed directly at Siabrey.  

Hidalas looked at Zoe, looked at Siabrey, and finally put two and two together.  “Are you and Lucius…”

“um… well…” Siabrey began to stutter.  _How do I explain to his _ TUTOR _that I…_  “I… um… well…”

“Have you two?” Hidalas began, his voice trailing off ominously.  Lucius heard the growing concern mixed with anger in Hidalas’ voice, and he slinked away from the old man towards Siabrey.  Dingalas meanwhile wandered towards the throne, and the Princess found herself the target of his absent minded “friendliness.”

“Um… Hidalas?” Lucius said quietly.  “I need to tell you something…” Lucius began, and Hidalas went white.

“Does she know?” he hissed to Lucius, his voice quiet and sharp.  Lucius nodded, and Hidalas’ face became more pale than a full moon.

“How could you!?” he hissed in Lucius’ ear.  “The Imperial throne?!  For one time, on a whim!  How…”

“It wasn’t one time,” Siabrey said, not as quiet as Lucius on purpose.  _I want the old witch up on that throne to know HOW MUCH she has been missing!_  “There was the time in the Temple… then the other Temple… then…”

Hidalas covered his ears, muttering, “we will discuss this after we get outside!”   

AS the party made hurried bows, Lucius pulling back Dingalas from the Imperial throne.  The Princess gave a curt nod, the closest that anyone would ever get her to being grateful, as Hidalas practically dragged Siabrey out into the hallway.

“You did what with Lord Lucius!” he snapped at her.  “How could you, you little… ah!  I don’t know what to say! You know you cost him an Empire!  An EMPIRE! Do you realize this!?  I don’t understand!  I don’t know why… or how!?  How old are you?!  He’s so much younger than you!?  How… AUGH!”  Hidalas shook and threw his hands up in the air in exasperation, his mind not able to wrap around the concept.

“Siabrey,” Lucius said quietly to Siabrey, “I think he’s going to keep reminding me about this for _years_ and _years…_….”  

“You aren’t even a noble!” Hidalas cried again as the party was almost leaving the Palace.  At this remark, Siabrey had enough, and spun around to face the older man.

“I will inform you… _sir_,” she said curtly, “I have noble blood in my veins… from the Sipner family in the Eastern parts of the Empire!”   

Hidalas shook his head viciously, and held his breath for an ungodly long amount of time before he finally blurted out, “I won’t talk about it anymore.  I won’t,” he declared.  “I won’t talk about you and Lucius sleeping together or making children or anything of the sort!” he said in annoyed resignation.

“What about beeping weather and Mildred?” Dingalas said quietly, looking as confused as everyone else.

The group then went back to the temple, where Dingalas and Hidalas found themselves surrounded and introduced to many they had not yet met.  As the greetins died away, Hidalas cleared his throat.

“I wish I could come greeting old friends with happy news... but sadly I cannot...”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part six of the adventure, typed by myself and drag n fly jointly, can be called:

*Of Visions, Terror, and Drinking*

_Oh great,_ Shaun thought, _what worse news could we have?_  He hadn’t been told yet, but Elenya had overheard that Lucius had demon blood in him.  Shaun was unsure what this meant exactly, but it didn’t sound like anything good.

“What disaster befalls us now?” he said quietly, just loud enough that Elenya elbowed him hard in the side.  Fortunately, no one else heard, or saw her quick jab.

“Our scouts to the south confirm the Countess has indeed moved forces to the north.  Nothing more than a large raiding party tempted Kulloden, but a much larger force is slicing north between Kulloden and the mountains... perhaps twenty thousands spears altogether.”

_Twenty thousand?!_ Shaun, Tess, and Siabrey shared the same thought.  _The force that we fought at Mephys was what... one... two thousand?_

“So...” Siabrey said after a stunned pause, “there’s 20,000 orcs...”

“Orcs... gnolls... hobgoblins.. nothing too unusual as far as we’ve been able to tell, save they’re led by some of my former comrade clerics,” Hidalas interrupted.  Siabrey sighed, and then started again.

“So there’s 20,000 orcs, gnolls and hobgoblins marching north, under the command of experienced war clerics,” she recited in a worried tone.  “We are but eight, nine if we drag Tess’ brother along.  Nine against twenty thousand?” she looked around the room, as everyone’s eyes went big.

Hidalas held up his hands.  “Of course not even Her Majesty would send you, Siabrey, into such odds,” his voice said with only a trace of his former anger left.”  On the morrow, we’ll be marshalling 15,000 of the Imperial Guard to march with you... with myself and Dingalas as junior commanders to Lord Lucius...”

“So... lemme get this straight,” Shaun said, trying to figure things out in his mind as he sat party on a marble statue in the room.  “We’re going to drag 15,000 guys, in armor, out into the desert?  I get hot in my _leather_ armor, I’d hate to be wearing scale mail or plate...”

“No... no no no...” Hidalas laughed.  “Fair rogue, we may be daft at times, but we certainly aren’t that daft,” he said with a smile.  “The plan at present is for you to break off from the main army somewhere in the vicinity of Obash to head off to wherever you need to go in the desert.  Your wizard friend wasn’t very specific when he informed us of where you need to go,” Hidalas gestured towards Xanadu.

_You bastard!_ Siabrey felt like shouting, _You know Hidalas and Dingalas were here and you didn’t tell us!_  It would have a been a friendly chide, one she decided to save till later.

“The army will stay between you and most of the Countess’ forces, hopefully.  Some will undoubtedly slip through our net, but we’ll greatly reduce your problems.”

“They’re marching north?” Siabrey asked worriedly.  _They might be headed for Lucius’ saving weapon!_ she and Tess thought simultaneously.  Hidalas nodded, though he pointed out again, “Our troops are far better trained, and we shall keep most of them from harassing you on the way to your destination.”

Shaun’s face remained dour.  “I thought you said there was bad news?”  He hated to be a party pooper, but he saw everyone else’s faces were relaxing far too early.  “There’s got to be another kicker in here somewhere...”

Hidalas sighed.  “Well, Shaun, there is a ‘kicker,’ if you wish to call it by that term.  For the past week or so we’ve had a loyal Tarantor priest on the ground in Holstean, and we used him as the focus for our temple’s _scrying_ spell.  This morning, he was discovered... and we have his last message.”

_How gruesome is this going to be?_ Tess had to mentally ask, seeing how Hidalas’ face curled slightly at mentioning the final two words of his sentence.

“In a few minutes probably it will be an hour till midnight, and several priests of Tarantor will arrive with the scrying ball we used to keep track of the priest.  We have left his final message on here for you to review... so you know what you might be up against in the future...”

_Oh great,_ Shaun thought, his mind thinking of all the horrid, dangerous things he’d seen in recent weeks... flaming demons, lion headed creatures, shapeshifters, ice demons, frost salamanders...

A few minutes later, and as Hidalas predicted, four priests of Tarantor arrived, carrying on a platter between them something covered in a purple velvet sheet.  As the priests entered one of the private chambers of the Pelor Temple.  The velvet was removed, revealing a clear, smooth crystal ball, large enough it had to be held in two hands.

“Look into the scrying ball, and you will see what we fear,” Hidalas said, as the priests began their divine chants. 

The ball seemed to lurch larger in size, till it was seemingly the size of Shaun’s chest, and its clearness became opaque... and then black.  The blackness suddenly parted, revealing a horrifying figure whose blazing light burned through the darkness.

Her eyes were like emeralds shining in the sun, her skin milk white, almost transluscent.  About her hung black robes, with blood red runes all over their dark form.  In her hand was a long, black staff, a massive diamond at its head.  Around her fair featured face finally hung a mantle of flame, burning brilliant crimson.  The Countess’ eyes flamed brightly, as if looking directly out of the scrying ball at Lucius.

“Foolish mortals,” a voice, a terrifying mix of the tenderness of a mother and the thousands of screams of undead, rumbled through the chamber.  “You think you shall deny me what is mine?  My son’s soul?  Show this fool that acts as their eyes what they shall face should they resist me!”

The ball then spun rapidly, and the party seemed to now be looking out a tall window... evidently from one of the highest towers in the palace.  Outside, another view greeted their eyes that filled them with horror.

Just beyond the city wall, the party could easily see all manners of beasts... orcs, gnolls, hobgoblins and goblins, ranging in colors from blue, to red, to normal, to horned even.  Among them hung many of the bright blue spiders the party knew intimately, as well as massive, dark black spiders the party did not recognize, with enormous pincers coming from their fronts.  Skeletons marched as if on parade on the battlements, and above the teeming hordes of countless thousands flew a sea of dragonflies, and the same purple, flaming flying demons the party had seen before... 

It seemed as if all the armies of the Abyss were rising at her beck and call.  

The view then spun back around, centering on the whitened, thin visage of the countess.  “You anger me with your insolence.  Return to me my son, and surrender your arms, and you shall join the new power on this earth.  Refuse...” her many voices trailed off ominously, and she held out her hand, seemingly towards the viewers.  It glowed bright blue, and the party heard, seemingly coming from the ball itself almost, an unearthly, ungodly scream, as if someone’s very soul was being flayed alive and shredded before their very eyes.  For several seconds the undying scream echoed in the air, a smile spreading on the Countess’ lips, before the ball went blank.

After the horrifying visions that they saw in the scrying ball, the party decided almost unanimously that before heading out with the army to possible death and doom that a little bit of drinking was in order. 

“Siabrey, I want to go to a tavern... now,” Lucius said rather emptily.

_You saw your mother... and you want to forget,_ Shaun’s mind thought.  He took Lucius by the shoulder, and led him outside to a small establishment.  The party, even Xanadu, followed.  Lucius ordered four ales, and all the rest had at least one, save Siabrey and Xanadu.

Rather quickly Lucius downed his ales, and within seconds, he began feeling the effects.  His head started to loll, and quickly everything became funny. 

“I think,” Lucius slurred, “Xanadu needs a drink... and so does Siabrey, my love!” He almost slid out of his seat, and a stone sober Siabrey caught him.

_No ale for me... I’m worried about you Lucius,_ Siabrey thought, her face reflecting concern as the boy continued to down more ales...

“Um... I have a stein of dwarven ale left,” Shaun said quietly... and then looked at Xanadu.  “You should honor your Lord’s request, and drink,” he said with a grin.  Xanadu scowled at Shaun, before reaching over, and downing the gigantic stein in one swill.

“That was a fine stein... be a good fellow and refill it, Shaun,” Xanadu smiled thinly, as Shaun gaped in shock.

Siabrey meanwhile felt even fainter... it was Lucius’ first time drinking and she could tell. As she sat with her arms crossed, watching Shaun pull out his last stein of dwarven ale and Xanadu swill the strong liquor, she couldn’t help but focus her eyes on her love.

_Lucius hardly reacted when seeing his mother through that scrying ball, even though she killed a man practically in front of his eyes. Has he really completely buried all his feelings for her?_ Her eyes narrowed as Shaun slapped the young man on the back as Lucius choked down another mouthful of the foul-tasting substance. _Somehow, I doubt it._

_He’s probably just blocking the pain, Siabrey. You would be too if you found out your mother had gone bad._

_Still,_ the other side of her mind argued as Lucius stumbled over to her and gave her a giggling kiss on the cheek. _part of her showing us that was to get to him. I can only hope that she hasn’t…_ 

Relenting to Lucius’ attempts to drag her out onto the small open space jokingly referred to as a ‘dance floor’ as Tess and Shaun started up a musical duet, she nevertheless held a part of herself back from the festivities. There were going to be many tests in the days ahead, and she wanted to keep her mind and body sharp.

_My dear Lucius,_ she thought as her whirled her around, loopily and somewhat dangerously at times, _please be safe._

After many hours of drunken galavanting that even Xanadu reluctantly joined in when Shaun trotted up to him holding out the stein, Siabrey grew a little tired of having to catch Lucius as he lost his balance and fell every three steps, and finally convinced him to go to bed with the comment that “Horseback riding with a hangover is not much fun, honey. Trust me.”

As Siabrey led Lucius back towards the Temple nearby, Shaun looked after them and sighed.  . As he watched Eleyna dancing to Tess’s music, he made a decision.

“Eleyna, can I talk to you for a minute.” She turned to him, her face flushed, hair all disheveled, and looking even more beautiful for it if that were possible.

She giggled and reached out for his hands. “What is it Shauny? Do you want to dance with me some more?” He shook his head and pulled his head out of her grasp. 

“No, please. Can we go back to our room for a minute?” Eleyna saw how serious he was and stopped her antics. “Alright.” She turned to Tess. “Will you play that for me another time, Tess?”

“Of course my dear.” The bard answered, and was about to add a comment about sunburns when she saw the look on Shaun’s face. For the first time in a long while, he looked deadly serious.

_Uh oh…_ she thought, as they walked down the hallway toward their room. _What does he have planned…_

Upon reaching the small room that they shared together, Shaun closed the door behind him and drew a shaky breath.

“I feel like tomorrow is going to be the first time in my life that I’m not going to have a swagger.” He murmured half to himself.

“Oh, and why is that dear?” Elenya, astute as ever, swirled up to him with dancing eyes. “Do you want another sunburn?”

Shaun reached out and grabbed his love’s shoulders gently and stared into her eyes. _Sweet Heironeaus, I’m scared. I’m scared that this wonderful women will become hurt, or worse, because of me…_. “Go back to your father’s, Elenya.” He said firmly, giving her a slight shake. “Go back to your father’s and wait there.”

“Wh….what?” Elenya was shocked, and her happy smiled faded to one of hurt alarm. “Do…do you not want me with you anymore?”

Shaun shook his head vehemently. “No, it’s not that! Elenya…please, go back to stay with your dad. Or stay here, in the Temple! I’m sure they’d love to have you, and you could keep learning about magic…” Unfallen tears glistened in Elenya’s eyes, and her next words almost broke his heart.

“Don’t you love me anymore…” her barely audible whisper clung to the corners of the room.

Shaun gave a broken sob and pulled the woman he had come to love into his arms. “No, Elenya. I love you more than you can imagine.” Her body shook with relieved sobs as her lifted lips sought out his, but he held back.

“It’s just…I don’t know if I’ll survive this battle to come…I don’t know if you’ll survive…”

“We’ll survive together.” Elenya’s firm assurance surprised him. _She has so much spirit, I can’t believe how amazing this woman is…_

“Shaun,” Elenya’s voice was soothing yet firm. “I let you go once when you went to work with that Ilia woman, and you almost died. I left everything I had in Kulloden, for you…because I love you, Shaun.” Her voice quavered and she bit her lip. “I can’t stand the thought of anything bad happening to you, and me not being there. Don’t you see, I _need_ to be with you. Just like Siabrey needs to be with Lucius.”

Shaun held her in his arms, gazing down at her beautiful face, and sighed. _She would probably follow me anyway if I left without her.._ his mind resigned.

Acting on impulse, Shaun dropped to one knee.

“If you will go with me then, and be by my side.” He reached up to unhook his gold coin necklace, his most prized position. “I want you to wear this.”

Elenya took the proffered gift gently, gazing at the images engraved into the surfaces of the coins as their reflective surface threw light-sparkles up onto her face.

_It is the symbol of my giving up my own thieving life…for you…_ Shaun thought silently. Elenya seemed to understand his unspoken explanation of what the token meant, for she smiled in that way he had come to love, and placed the necklace gently around her own much slimmer neck. Reaching down, she pulled Shaun to his feet and planted the biggest kiss he had yet to receive on his face. 

After several minutes they pulled apart, flushed and breathless, while Shaun was mentally chastising the God of Pelor for being so picky about the antics that went on in his temple.

_Sheesh, if I was a God, I’d like it if people did stuff like this in front of me, It’d be like my own private peep show…_

Once again, Elenya demonstrated her ability to read his mind as she punched him playfully on the shoulder. “It’s too late anyway, let’s just cuddle. Tonight’s the last time we’ll be spending in a bed for a while, so let’s enjoy it.”

As they snuggled under the warm blankets, Shaun again felt like the most blessed man in the world.

_I will always love you, Elenya. I promise…_

The morning air was blended with nervousness and excitement, as about an hour before dawn, the party rose and began preparing for the long journey to come. Travel rations were purchases, water skins, refilled, and their horses groomed and loaded up with supplies. 

Siabrey sat for an hour on the steps of the temple, polishing her katana and watching for the colums of troops that she knew would be ariving soon. Xanadu came out to visit her close to the end of the hour, fastening his cloak securely.

“No sign yet.” The warrier voiced, standing and stretching till the vertebrate in her back popped. Lucius had been tossing and turning all night, and she had gotten very little restful sleep.

“They’ll be here soon.” The wizard also stretched. “There’s just something about the air on the day of a march that’s invigorating, isn’t there.”

Siabrey nodded. _Although I’ve never marched with a company this large though…_

Their silent thoughts were split as a loud trumpeting came from up the road, and the steady beat of thousands of feet and hooves hitting the dirt made their way through the dappled morning air.

“Right on time.” Xanadu smiled. 

“I’ll go get the others.” Siabrey sheathed her blade and trotted swiftly into the Temple. Grumki had arrived earlier and was busying talking to Lucius about his own first experience getting drunk

“I had downed about 15 steins before I felt anything,” The big half-orc was laughing, “But I tell you something, I felt it all that night, and the next morning, and the next night. Sick as a dog I was! I can only begin to describe the things that my stomach decided to get rid of...”

Lucius was looking rather green at this point, and smiled gratefully at Siabrey as she rescued him from Grumki’s much too detailed description of “I didn’t remember eating those turnips, but boy did they smell bad…”

“Come on, everyone. The troops will be here soon, so let’s mount up!”

As the massive war party was still several minutes away, the party had plenty of time to securely seat themselves in their saddles and arranged themselves prettily in front of the Temple. 

_Lucius looks magnificent_ Siabrey’s mind cooed. She had spent part of the night polishing her love’s armor, as she doubted he would be well enough in the morning to do so. The elbow grease had been worth it, as the as massive eagle-patterned armor possitively glowed under the sunlight.

Tess, for her part, had noticed Shaun’s necklace dangling from Elenya’s neck, but didn’t say anything. It seemed that the two wildest members of her party were settling down.

_And I’ll continue being the old maid._ she signed resignedly.

They had barely waited five minutes when around the corner of the street, the first lines of the column came into view. It was even longer until the entire mass of troops stood arranged in front of them.

Lucius’s stomach gave a heave as he looked over what were his troops, before Xanadu leaned over and whispered in the boys ear. “Perhaps Your Lordship should make use of his bards to inspire the troops? I am sure some are just as nervous as you are.” And the wizard smiled and winked softly.

Lucius grinned back and spurred his horse over to where Tess and Shaun sat upon their steeds, also gazing in admiration over the column.

“Say, would my two favorite music-makers mind singing up a ballad to help us get underway?”

Both immediately agreed, and after a short conference, raised their voices into the morning air in a traditional battlemarch tune. Even Xanadu found himself drumming his fingers on the saddle’s pommel as the troops raised their own voices. Grumki’s voice echoed over everyone else’s in an offbeat version of the marching song, but everyone only smiled and clapped the half-orc on the back, immediately wishing they hadn’t when he returned the favor.

As they rode out of the city that morning, Siabrey glanced back at the city where so much had happened over the past week, and with a feeling of dread, she couldn’t help but wonder whether the walls would still be standing when and if they finally returned.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The next scene, typed by me, is called...

* On the March, and of the Assault Upon the Column*

A few days later, Siabrey felt immensely at ease, as five days out from Irulas she looked to her side and all around her.  The clank and rumble of thousands of feet, no longer in a parade step’s drumming beats, echoed about her.  The continuous rumble, the long black shafts of spears dancing in the air, their steel tips glinting in the sunlight.

“Magnificent, isn’t it?”  she heard Xanadu say beside her.  She turned, as she hadn’t expected him; he had a thin replica of a smile on his face.  While all about her were clad in some form of armor, Xanadu still wore his simple cloak and traveller’s outfit he always did.

“In some ways,” she admitted, “it is.”  _Not to mention it makes me feel safe, knowing they’re hear to protect Lucius..._

“Very deadly as well,” Xanadu said quietly as the force trudged onwards, the leading units breaking off the road to start setting up camp as the day sank towards dusk.

Tess, meanwhile, was slightly less at ease than Siabrey.  While her family had a background in bodyguarding, and she had seen armed men with frequency, they had no relation nor background of this nature.  The sight of this man soldiers marching alongside htem gave her pause;  it was reassuring to know that 15,000 blades were at her side, but it was also unnerving to think of what caused them to need those 15,000 blades.

_An army of mere orcs would not require this much steel to deal with_ Tess’ mind worried.  20,000 orcs, she knew from both song and what she knew of history, could have been easily handed by a baron’s levy of 5,000...   and the information the priests and others had been able to give confirmed they were facing only 20,000 orcs, with various other “special units.”

_Special my behind.... those must be some monstrous beasts..._


It was not until the next morning that Tess’ growing suspicions of doom seemed to draw nearer, as one of Xanadu’s little prying eyes returned.  She watched as the wizard carefully cocked his head, and listened, his face growing in pallidness as he conversed with the tiny being.

“What is it?  What did they see?” Tess pressed, glancing up ahead at an unknown Lucius and Siabrey.  The two were poking it each other on the saddle... altogether unsoldier-like behavior, yet Tess’ mind did not have time nor patience to complain of this.

“My friends say the orcs are marching... marching hard... directly towards us.  They have spiders in support,” Xanadu quickly rattled off.  “They’ll be here before two days have passed.

Tess steeled her heart for battle, and galloped up the marching line to the two unknowing lovebirds.

“I’d hate to interrupt your lovenest,” she said hurriedly, “but the orcs are coming this day... battle within 48 hours.”  Lucius’ face went pale, as did Siabrey’s.  “I think we should be prepared, in case battle should come to us sooner...”

Sooner it did come.  It was nary a day later when riders thundered towards the party from the front of the column, reporting orcs in force with large creatures in support.  They riders also reported that the front ranks of the Imperial army were wavering, and needed encouragement.  With a seeming sense of purpose far beyond his years, Lucius spurred his horse forward, Sibarey just behind.  Tess, Elenya, Shaun, and Xanadu followed the two as they rode up upon the site of the engagement.

Up ahead, the roar of battle already echoed, as the distinctive chanting roars of orcs marching and charging into battle echoed with the shouts of human soldiers and the prayers of war clerics.  As the distinctive yellow unicorns on red background banners of the City of Irulas fluttered from the front, the white banner with a unicorn, symbol of the city of Kulloden, swept forward as the Baron’s troops saw action for the first time. As more units rushed towards the fight, they swept past the party, letting off a ragged cheer as they spotted Lucius in his armor, and his protectors at their lord’s side.

_These boys need something special,_ Tess thought, seeing the same bright blue spiders they fought at Mephys now assaulting the long, solid line of Imperial shields.  As the noise of battle arose, Tess charged right behind the front line, shouting out calls to the units of men (She had taken the time to memorize a few of them in her boredom on hte march).

“Kulloden Guardsmen!  I know you fought bravely only a week ago against the Countess’ hordes, you shall fight bravely again!  Lord Santac would be proud of you Mephys men!  Avenge your city!”  Those soldiers in the rearmost ranks that could cheered her as she went by.

Tess also had a more practical purpose for her ride; noting what the enemy was throwing at the lines.  She spotted orcs, some red, some blue, some normal, some with horns.  They came in waves... disorganized, random, without order and easily breaking in front of hte Imperial shield wall.

More alarming were the gnolls... large beasts that looked like crosses between hyenas and men.  The came with organized tactics, with archers firing volleys into the Imperial line, soldiers armed with battleaxes then charging forward under the cover of the arrow showers.   

Noting this information both for Luke and her own songwriting records, she then galloped back to Lucius’ position, some three hundred feet from the front lines... close enough to be seen, but far enough that save for the errant stray, spent arrow, they were in little danger.  As she came up, she saw Pellaron, and more importantly Quin, rein up their horses and begin galloping towards the left.

“Where are you going!?” she called.

“To spur on the troops to the left!” Pellaron called back. “They’re wavering, and they could use some fire and brimstone an old bodyguard commander could bring!”  

Tess was forced to grin as her horse cantered up alongside Lucius’, as she waved them off with a wish of luck.

“Luke!  Your lines are holding... holding well!  The spiders are posing some issue, but your troops are holding against the orcs and the gnolls far better than I expected!”  An arrow zipped by Tess’s ear by this point, close enough that she felt the gust of wind as it passed by... she started having second thoughts about the wisdom of their location.

“Lucius!” Tess shouts barely over the din of the clash of arms, “do you think we should move further to the rear?”

_In your distinctive armor, Lucius, you might be an easy target..._  her mind began, before an enormous blast almost knocked her down, and an enormous shadow loomed over her and the rest of the party in the late day sunshine.  As Tess and the others looked up skyward, their hearts stopped in fear and wonder.

Lumbering through a massive, charred section of land that was formerly the Imperial battline was a spider... easily the most massive spider they’d ever seen... fully 10 feet high and 25 feet across.  Its features were frightening; not just because of its monstrous nature, but simply because it was misshapen horribly.  Massive horn-like mounts of bone rose from its abdomen, sharp pikes of exoskeleton came from its joints, while two massive skull horns came from its four eyed head.   It walked on only four legs, from its midsection came four massive claws, demonically horned and viciously sharp.  Its mandibles, large enough to easily grab a man, chattered together angrily as it charged towards the party.  As it drew closer, it became apparent that its body was not a solid mass... but seemingly _stitched_ together from parts of many spiders... brown, black, and a deep, horrid blue...

_Sweet Hieroneous in a handbasket!_ Shaun’s mind screamed, and it took all of his strength to hold back his first instinct to run like mad.   The creature easily towered three times his height when it did not have itself raised up, when it law squalor to the ground.  Its horns, its nature, and its nasty jaws made Shaun’s heart quiver, as he reached into his own to draw an arrow...

_ What the..._ Tess’ confused and terrified mind thought.  Even as her body instinctively notched a bow, she noticed with frightened alarm the creature was not charging in general... it was heading directly towards Siabrey and Lucius... quickly, decisively, as if it _knew_ its goal or prey lay exactly there...

_Damn!_ Siabrey mind shouted as she drew her bow and stood protectively by Lucius.  The creatures clattering moves shook the ground as it rumbled towards them.  _I don’t know if I can hold... oh god..._ her mind quailed as she tried to steel herself to be ready and prepared, her bow taking aim slowly for the creature’s eyes...

...which suddenly erupted white.

A flash of white light, blue with freezing and glowing with power, slashed from one of the creature’s eyes  directly towards Siabrey.  Her blood almost froze, as the massive blast of cold tore through her to her very soul.  After it passed, ice clung to her bow, her arms, legs, and even trailed off of her single braid.  Unerringly, her bow launched per seconds later, placing two more arrows into the creature’s hide.

At almost the same instant, the party let loose with their volleys, and quickly five more arrows filled the side of the beast.   Xanadu extended his hand until a white, writhing mass of magic formed within it, and lanced out towards the creature, which shrieked as his _magic missiles_ connected.  Elenya, for her part, cowered behind Shaun in fear... perhaps the wisest in the group that moment.

The creature thundered up into Siabrey’s face, and with a mighty claw, shredded into her, tearing apart one of her shoulders, grating apart one of her shoulder pieces of armor, and cutting into her side.  She staggered back, in deep pain, until the sight of what happened to Lucius filled her with panic and adrenaline.

The creature’s two other claws both slashed at Lucius, at a glance it almost looked as if they disembowled him.  His armor was pulled off of his body almost, as the other claw slipped in the gap, and proceeded to shatter his abdomen.  He collapsed to the ground, as the first claw them neatly picked him up in a flash, and placed him within the creatures’ mandibles, which held him tight but did not crush.  The creature then slowly started to turn.

Tess’song then rose int he air, and the creature momentarily paused, before continuing its onward push, its mandibles rattling as Tess’ harmonics reached the pitch of the jaws.  As the creature turned, teh shouts of five orcs, clad in black armor with reddish horns upon their heads, reached the group as the fiends charged forward.

_Oh God no!  Its taking him!_ Siabrey’s mind thought as she recovered.  

_Lucius! I’ll get you back!_ her mind snarled as her katana slipped out of its scabbard, and with a cry of the furious undead, she stormed towards the creature.  Filled with panic and desperation, she slashed hard at the creature’s mandibles, cutting one hard, but only causing Lucius to dangle at a precarious angle.  Her blinded fury caused her to swing often but errantly, as only a few blows hit the creature... but those that struck hit hard.

_If Lucius and I should die this day,_ her tired, battered mind thought at seeing her relative ineffectiveness, _then this creature, at the least, shall join us in hell!_  She redoubled her efforts and her shout was joined by that of Grumki, who was furious at what befell his friend.

The creature noted Grumki’s approach as more dangerous than Siabrey’s, and as its head turned, another one of its eyes glowed with magic fire before launching a massive lightning bolt at the half orc, stunning the great man long enough that in a flash, teh creature was 50 feet away and running faster, its hide badly damaged and resembling a pincushion with all of its arrows.

_Damn you!_ Siabrey’s mind snarled again, her body tired and bloody but still chasing full tilt after it, _I will kill you!_  She slashed at one of its legs, her desperation causing her to miss, as Xanadu launched an acidic arrow at the creatures flank.  The creature was now stumbling, its sides raked open, but yet it charged on, speeding away from the party on its giant legs..

Shaun so far had only notched up arrows, and notched up yet another.  With careful aim, he pointed towards the creature’s abdomen, towards a small hole that had been lopped loose by an errant arrow glancing off. 

_Siabrey runs like a madwoman possessed... she must think either she or her Lucius are going to die...Oh ye gods on high, let my arrow fly straight and true,_ he prayed as he let loose.  

The din of battle faded, and as if he had a telescope to see exactly where the hole was and an arrow that he could guide by hand, he placed the shaft of the arrow directly into the hole.  To his surprise, the flaming arrow burrowed in, and the burst out the other side, near the massive beast’s head.  Its clattered running stopped.... and then it began to careen to one side.  As the party watched in awestruck wonder, it buckled and fell to the side, Lucius tumbling out of the loosened mandibles to avoid being crushed.

Siabrey immediately was at his crumpled side, her sword drawn, her bloody, shattered, but furious form daring any of the five massive orcs to approach.  Grumki, meanwhile, charged straight into two of the orcs, and as he swung, was greeted by their greataxes.  Grumki’s strike crushed the spine of one of the orcs, but as it fell, the other’s axe connected with Grumki’s skull...

And to the party’s horror, Grumki fell as well, blood spraying from a severed artery.

Xanadu, seeing Grumki’s fate, slowly rose into the air, a tiny white bead forming in his hands.   The small white ball flew out, lashing towards the three closest orcs that weren’t within range of a party member.  It hit along the ground with a _tink_, and rolled several fit into their midst.

The concussive blast dwarfed the explosion that Lucius conjured in the demon’s lair, as all three orcs vanished in a massive, 40 foot wide ball of fire.  When the smoke from the massive _fireball_ cleared, no armor, no weapons, no bones even remained... only several charred marks, and a relatively large crater.

Lucius meanwhile had regained his footing just as Grumki was struck and went down.  Siabrey looked on in horror as his eyes glazed over, becoming a deep, iridescent blue...

_Oh no... its happening again!_ her mind panicked as she called Lucius’ name.  “Lucius! Don’t!  Please, don’t do it!”  She shook him hard as his hand seemed to rise steadily, unwavering, towards the creature that struck down Grumki.  It began to glow with the same blood red hue as she saw against the assassins, and suddenly he flicked his wrist, sending a bolt of energy out.

The other party members saw the grisly results, as the hand of the orc that struck Grumki was ripped off of its body in a bloody blast.  As the shocked and pained orc looked in astonishment and fear at the bloody stump, his former hand then swung around, and grabbed him fiercely by the throat.  A sickly cracking sound echoed in the air as his own hand crushed his windpipe and his vertebrae.

Lucius’s body then hung, as if suspended despite his feet being on the ground, before his eyes blinked hard, and he crumpled into Siabrey’s arms, his eyes unfocused and drained.

“Wha... wha... what happened?” he asked quietly, confusedly.

_He... he doesn’t know what he did...[i/] Siabrey’s furious and scared mind realized.  She grabbed him and hugged him hard.  You don’t know what you did... my poor Lucius...

“Why... why is his hand cut off?” Lucius asked, his voice now riddled with fear.  Siabrey hugged him close.

“Your bad magic came back,” she whispered, cradling his head as he started to shudder.

“Oh god... I’m... I’m sorry... I didn’t...”

”Shhh,” Siabrey cooed quietly, hoping to calm him down.  “Its ok... its ok.  I know you didn’t mean it... its ok....”  She rocked him back and forth, as his worried voice continued to ask how.

Hieroneous... please protect my Lucius.... please protect his mind, she prayed silently as she held him.

Tess hurriedly rushed to Grumki’s side, and ascertained that while he was still alive, he was rapidly fading.  A sweet song of healing rose from her lips as she stroked his face, gently bringing him back from the brink of death.  Grumki sputtered for a bit, before finally, in a relieved voice, he said quietly, “Thank you, fair Tess.  The strength of Kord does sometimes require healing.”

As Pellaron galloped back from his position further down the line, Shaun’s relieved laugh rose above the din of battle.  “So,” he chuckled, patting Grumki on the head, “the strength of Kord actually requires something?”_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The next part, titled

*The Leave Taking, and the March North*

The noises of battle died down, as rather quickly the countess’ orcs and gnolls broke off their assaults.  A ragged cheer went up and down the line as a weak, bloodied Lucius insisted on riding behind the soldiers to give them cheer.

_I wish you would stop this posing and get yourself healed,_ Siabrey moaned silently.  She never would understand that kind of bravado.  After a few minutes, she decided enough was enough, and stopped Lucius’ fun by grabbing his horse’s bridle and gently, but forcefully, pulling him back towards the others.  As they approached, they could see Hidalas, as well as several other figures they did not recognize.

“Hallo, m’lord!” Hidalas beamed, “It looks like you could use some healing help?”  Siabrey nodded rather forcefully for Lucius, who gave her a friendly scowl.  Hidalas set about fixing Luke’s wounds, as Siabrey went over to the three new people, all dressed in the armor and cloaks of paladins of Hieroneous.  She realized as she got within earshot, that they knew Pellaron quite well, and all appeared to be involved in a deep conversation describing how the enemy was repelled in their sector.  She also noticed that all were busily cleaning red blood off of their swords.

“Oh!” Pellaron jumped up once he noticed Siabrey, “This is Siabrey, the fighter, the one I have been telling you about!  She has no fear!”

_Boy is that an overstatement,_ Siabrey’s mind thought as she politely says, “My friend overestimates me.  Um.. what are you names?”

The first paladin introduced himself as Aristophle, and was a tall, thin man with thinning hair.  The second was Pelee, who was a little shorter than Siabrey, with red hair and green eyes.  The third named himself as Ikbar,,, and was of average height, and clearly the oldest by his greying hair.

“I am pleased to meet you,” Siabrey said, shaking the hand of each.  

“We have been assigned by your friend, Master Hidalas, to escort you northwards towards your destination,” Ikbar offered.  “Our blades shall be at your service the entire time.”

_Three more swords to the party... veteran ones at that!  Hmm... I’m quite impressed!_



The party that dusk split off from the main army, and began marching towards the north.  As several days went by, the routine of the march became drudgery;  Every morning Xanadu would send out his flying friends to look for enemies, and every midday they would return with no news.  

The one consolation of all of this was that the terrain they were travelling through was some of the most gorgeous plains and woodlands in the Valley... the desert itself was still nearly a weeks ride away.

On the fourth day of being away from the army, however, the routine suddenly changed.  At midday, one of Xanadu’s fliers returned, and they watched with interest and growing alarm as he leaned close to it and his face fell.

“There is a troop of yak headed people and skeletons, headed by a fallen cleric, who marches north some two miles to our east and several miles behind us.  They are on path to our destination,” he said grimly.

“Cut them off,” Tess said firmly, with no hint of inflection in her voice.  “We don’t want them getting anywhere close to that Temple!”

“Can your friends track them?” Shaun asked, his voice reflecting concern as well.  “Perhaps we could set up an ambush for them...”

For the next day, the party moved just as a lion carefully stalks is prey.  They dashed forward, quickly, quietly several miles, before stopping as Xanadu’s friends tracked the enemy’s progress.  Bit by bit, they realized that the yakheads and skeletons were marching up a small gully, the dried riverbed of an ancient stream, calling themselves being sneaky by hiding themselves from view.

The party then dashed ahead, and surrounded the gully on both sides, and spent several hours constructing camoflauge. They were rewarded as near dusk, the unerring tramp of 18 sets of feet came up the gully, neither the skeletons, nor the yak folk, nor the cleric commander noticing the party until arrows were already notched, and had started to fly...

Siabrey, Shaun and Tess all loosed their first assaults against the cleric.  He had been clad in red robes, and held in his hand a wand that glowed red and orange... thus they deemed him the greatest risk.  Tess’ song held him in place, as Siabrey’s and Shaun’s arrows eviscerated his throat and lanced his heart respectively.  Before the battle had even begun, their opponents most powerful figure was on the ground, smote to ruin.

The yak folk, following just behind the cleric, began to immediately spring up the sides of the gully in a desperate attempt to fight back, as the rest of the party let loose.  Xanadu’s and Lucius’ magic missiles cut swaths in their ranks, as Tess’ song caused yet another head explosion, this one directly in the face of Siabrey and Lucius.  Once again, both were covered in matted mess.

The skeletons attempted to swarm up the gully as well, but did not get far before Pelee and Aristophle held high their holy symbols of Hieroneous, and banished six of the creatures from this world.   As the skeleton’s forms shattered into dust, Xanadu took to the air and became invisible yet again.

Siabrey’s sword lashed out at the yak person to her face, and her blow neatly placed its head in the growing pile of bodies that had rolled down into the ravine.   Just as Shaun’s arrow shattered the skull of the last yak person, showering the paladins with gore, and enormous _WHUMPH!_ caused the ground to shuddered underfoot and the four remaining skeletons crunched themselves into dust.  As the rising dust cloud cleared, the astounded party saw Xanadu, sitting crosslegged and looking quite proud of himself.

Being the second time she had seen him do something like that, Tess was immensely curious.  

“How the hell did you do that?” she cried.  “What was that?  Mage Hand?  Crushing Fist? Bigby’s Crushing Fist of Smiting Doom?”

“That,” Xanadu said, standing up and dusting off his cloak, “is for me to know, and me to know only.”  He smiled slightly, as Tess clambered down the gulley towards him.

_He’s hiding something big,_ her mind screamed.

“Xanadu,” she started, “I’ve seen many strange things in my day... but none... I say none... have been as unerringly weird as that attack you just did.  C’mon... how did you do it?  Magic?”

“Not quite,” Xanadu’s smile suddenly vanished, and amazing, his face and voice took on a shy tone.

“What is it then?” Tess was almost in his face. _I’ve been backstabbed twice by people... I’m paranoid and I want answers!_

“Its something I can do...” he said, his voice drifting off.

_Is that what you call it?_ Tess’ mind wondered in slight paranoia, as Xanadu rather quickly looked up towards Lucius and Siabrey, who looked at each other rather disgustedly with the bits and pieces of yak all over them.

“It appears as you two could use a wash!” he shouted, changing the subject.

“No crap!” Siabrey shouted back.  “Can your little flyboys find us a pond or something?”  Xanadu smiled, and silently called his friends into his hands again.

“By all means!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

These last two sections were typed up by drag n fly exclusively... enjoy!

*Of Surprises and….More Surprises *

After everyone had enjoyed a good wash in the pool that Xanadu’s little magical prying eyes had found, the party decided to camp near to the pond. Everyone was busy helping set up camp, so only Tess saw Xanadu head off into the trees that surrounded the pool.

_I wonder where he’s going? It’s not safe to wander around alone._ Also, some small part of her mind still fummed over Rogar’s betrayal, and she briefly worried if Xanadu might be planning a similar betrayal. 

She tried walking silently through the forest, but somehow the half-elf still heard her.

“What are you doing out here, Tess?” he asked somewhat sadly as he turned to face her.

_Well, might as well square up to it._ she thought, and taking a leaf from Siabrey’s book, asked rather bluntly. “What are you doing out here Xanadu? It’s not safe.”

Xanadu sighed, and for a moment looked his immesne age of over 700. “I’m from around here, Tess. This area was my home, a long long time ago. I just wanted to sleep out by myself tonight.”

_Oh really…_ “Where?” she asked, crossing her arms.

“Out there.” He said, motioning with his arms through a break in the trees. The forest ended a short ways off and a series of rolling hills began. “Beyond that hill.”

Tess frowned. “I still don’t think it’s a good idea, Xanadu. I think you should come back to camp with me.”

“No, I don’t think so.” Xanadu looked at her sharply and his eyes glowed brassy for a moment. Tess felt a strange sensation wash over her, and almost in a dream state, she vaguely heard Xanadu say “Go back to camp, Tess.” Obediently, her feet moved of their own accord and she found herself back in camp in no time. 

Siabrey was preparing to unroll her bed-roll when she saw Tess wander back into camp with a completely blank look upon her face. The warrior watched the unmoving bard for several minutes, then got up and walked over to her. 

“Tess?” Siabrey waved her hand in front of her friend’s face. There was no response; Tess didn’t even blink.

“Yo, Tess? Tess!” Siabrey wacked the tall women on the back of her head.

“Huh, what?” Tess blinked as her eyes came back into focus.

“You were pulling a zombie trip on me, you alright?”

“Yeah…yeah, I’m fine. Hey, what am I doing back here at camp? Where’s Xanadu?”

Siabrey blinked. _Maybe I hit her a little harder than I intended…_ “You followed him off into the woods like ten minutes ago, then came back here completely glassy-eyed.”

As her words sunk in, Tess’s mind switched from confusion to anger in a split second.

_That jerk! He commanded me!? How DARE he!_

“Come on.” Tess snorted, grabbing the confused Siabrey’s arm and dragging her along behind her. “We’re going to find out what’s going on with that half-elf.”

Siabrey shrugged and followed, motioning Lucius, Shaun and Eleyna to come too. Together, they followed the angry bard as she stomped through the short stretch of woods and onto the hill that Xanadu had indicated earlier.

“Now, he said he would be camping just past here….” Tess and the others crested the hill and looked around. A short distance away lay another large hill, but only Siabrey and Shaun noticed something a little strange about it.

“Um…guys…” Siabrey pointed and they all quickly saw what she meant; the hill was a little metallic-looking.

Tess bent down silently and scooped up a short stick.

_Wait, what is she…_ the entire party had but a moment to think before Tess flung the stick, striking the hill neatly three-quarters of the way up its side.

The moment seemed to freeze as the five friends held their breath in anticipation. Not one of them was prepared however when a brightly colored slit opened, and the hill began to uncurl…

_Oh….crap... must... run... now…._ Shaun and the others all gasped as the first waves of fear washed across their minds. Even as they all struggled with the desire to flee while screaming for their lives, a soft voice sounded in their heads.

_”Do not be afraid…I will not hurt you…”_

_Xanadu?_ Tess and Siabrey both thought aloud.  "Is that you?"

“Xanadu, can you PLEASE tone the fear factor down a bit?” Tess whimpered.  _I'm going to soil my armor if he doesn't..._

The silver dragon that was, indeed, Xanadu, blinked. Immediately the party felt better, and was able to straighten up and fully gaze at the magnificent figure standing before them.

He was 200 feet long, with huge glistening wings and a tall, sharp-looking frill that ran from his forehead down to the tip of his tail. Siabrey felt tears on her cheeks, and as she looked around, so did Eleyna and Tess. Both Lucius and Shaun were too shocked to do more than stare. Finally, Tess and Siabrey found their voices and said, practically at the same time.

“Oh my God…Xanadu…you’re so beautiful.”

Despite the fact that the dragon that currently sat on its haunches like a large dog could have killed them all with a single twitch of his claws, he looked strangely nervous.

_”You….you’re not afraid of me?”_

“Oh Xanadu, why would we be afraid, you are the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen.” Siabrey walked fearlessly over to the dragon and touched one of the glistening claws reverently. She heard a soft sniffling from behind her as Tess walked over and did the same to the other foot.

“You’re amazing.” The bard whispered. If dragons could have blushed, Xanadu would have been a red dragon at that moment.

“Xanadu, why did you never tell us?” Lucius asked, finally finding his voice.

_”I was afraid to. Dragons are hated and feared by so many. And then there’s that dragonslayer…_ Xanadu gave a slight shudder. To his surprise Tess began to laugh softly.

“Um, Xanadu, Pelleron isn’t really a dragonslayer.”

“Yeah, more like a ‘shoot a young dragon in the chest with a ballista at close range’ slayer.” Siabrey added with a grin. 

_“You mean…he doesn’t hate dragons?”_ Xanada’s surprised thought echoed through their heads.

“No more than we do.” Tess said as she stroked his paw gently. To her great surprise and pleasure, Xanadu lowered his head to ground level.

_“Thank you for not being afraid of me.”_ he said quietly as he tried to nuzzle her and Siabrey. Lucius watched for a few moments, then walked down the hill and reached up to scratch behind the dragon’s huge ear. A deep contented purr, like the largest jungle cat that ever lived, filled the air.

Up above them on the hill, Eleyna gave a sigh of happiness at the scene playing up below her, then froze. “Oh no…” she whispered, and the rest of the party looked wide-eyed at each other as they heard what the former barmaid had heard; the distinctive sound of the four paladins heading through the woods.

_“Oh no, what do I do?”_ Xanadu’s frantic thought skittered through their heads.

Siabrey stood in front of the dragon’s lowered head in an attempt at a protective gesture. “Stand proud, Xanny. They’d find out sooner or later. Might as well be sooner.”

The rest of the party did likewise, and so when Pelleron and the others crested the hill, they were shocked to find not only a tall silver dragon staring anxiously at them, but their friends lined up in front of him, arms crossed and eyes narrowed.”

“Wha…..” one of the paladins stammered before Siabrey cut them off.

“Guys, this is Xanadu. You know, our half-elven friend? Turns out he’s really a silver dragon.”

“A good one.” Tess interjected.

“Yes, a good one.” Siabrey continued. “So there will be no slaying of any sort, nor jokes about dragons. Is that understood?”

The four paladins stood with gaping mouths; apparently slaying was the last thing on their minds as they struggled just to get over their shock and not soil themselves. It was several minutes before their mouths closed enough so that they could speak.

“Pl…pleased to meet you.” Pelleron finally said with a gasp.

_“The pleasure is all mine.”_ Xanadu gave a little bow that was essentially a sinuous movement of his shining head.

There were several moments of silence until the ice was broken as Shaun said with a snort, “Isn’t this ironic. In the temple of Pelor, the dragon was sleeping in the same room as the dragonslayer.” Xanadu gazed down at the rogue, lowered his head, and promptly sneezed on Shaun, covering him in dragon boogers.

They all broke down in laughter at that, including Eleyna who said in a giggling aside to Tess, “I think you need to update your ‘Why Not To Anger A Wizard’ song!”

Eventually, the group headed back to their camp by the pond. Smiling, Tess asked Xanadu if he would like first watch, to which the dragon greatfully agreed. Settling down in a ring around the camp, his body heat added a pleasant warmth to the night air, as well as lending an immese feeling of safety. Who would attack them with a dragon hanging around?

As Tess took Eleyna’s advice and sat down with her harp to compose a new song, Lucius, who had been gazing at Siabrey all night, walked over to Xanadu and whispered something into his ear. The dragon smiled and nodded. Lucius walked over to where Siabrey sat and extended his hand, blushing softly, and asked her, “So Siabrey, would you care to go swimming with me?”

She gazed up into his adoring green eyes and smiled. She slipped her hand into his own and they headed over to the pond, which Xanadu had politely partitioned off with his tail so that they could have some privacy. The two were so engaged with each other at that moment that they both failed to notice Eleyna, who had been sitting watching Tess for some time, finally stand up and make her way nervously over to the bard.

“Um…Tess…I…I have something I’d like to talk to you about.”

“What is it dear?” Tess asked, tuning an errant string carefully with an ear to the instrument.

“Tess…I…I’M LATE!”  Elenya hissed in a panicked whisper.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Waterplay and Lullabys*

Behind the protective wall of Xanadu’s tail, Siabrey felt surprisingly daring. Having shucked her armor hours ago, she slipped the loose tunic over her head, wriggled out of her pants, and swiftly unbraided her hair. Gazing back at Lucius, who had only begun to remove his shirt, she wasn’t surprised to see him gaping open-mouthed at her. 

Giving him a wink, she turned and dove into the clear pristine water. The water still held a hint of its mountain spring origin, and she gave a small gasp as she surfaced and shivered slightly in its cold embrace.  She gasped again as another icy blast washed over her, as the ripples from Lucius entering the water washed over her.   He came to the surface beside her, and with a grin, they kissed.  One turned to three... then four... then...

Thirty enjoyable minutes later, Lucius dried off on the spare bed roll that lay among their things, Xanadu having moved all of their items closer to the water’s edge while they had played in the water. Siabrey sat on the edge of the pool, rebraiding her long golden hair and humming softly to herself. Glancing over her shoulder as she finished, she saw Lucius sitting only a few feet away, knees pulled up to his chest and his arms wrapped around them. A strange look filled his eyes as he gazed at her; a look so deep it was almost like sadness.

“What’s wrong, Lucius?” Siabrey asked softly, shifting around to face him.

“I…I’d like to sing you something that I wrote a little while ago.” He stammered, and without waiting for a replay, opened his mouth. The first notes that left his lips were as hesitant and sweet as the first drops of a rainstorm. As he continued however, his voice gained strength into a tune that would have made Tess proud.

_The first moment that we were alone.
Felt like the first breath after a plunge in the sea
From that first moment that our eyes met
I somehow knew you’d be standing by me

From then on every moment
Has sparkled like a morning shining with dew
It gets harder to breath when you’re laying by me
And I’m loving just being with you

You are my sun,
That burns in my heart
Igniting my passion and fire

You are my sky,
So bright and so wide
Sheltering me from all that may hurt

You are the one,
I’ve pledged my life to
You protect me as I’m loving you

Oh, my winged warrior
Heavenly and strong
You are the light of my life._ 


As the last notes died away, Siabrey found her cheeks wet with tears for the second time that night.

“I call it ‘The Song of my Winged Warrior’,” Lucius barely managed to say before Siabrey’s lips met his.

Alternately crying and holding each other, there were no words that the couple needed to share. After a while, they crawled into a bedroll together and lay gazing up at the stars, delighting in the feeling of being one.

Long after Siabrey felt Lucius’ breath go soft and steady, she was still awake. The dragon that had lain quietly nearby the whole time shifted his body so that his scaled side lay only inches away.

“Xanadu?” she whispered softly to the dragon she knew was gazing at them.

_“Yes, Siabrey?”_ the dragon’s voice was quiet, yet somehow Siabrey knew that he had been watching them all along. 

“Lucius will be alright, won’t he?”

Siabrey felt rather than heard the dragon’s head that now lay beside her own.

_“He is strong. I have a feeling that he will be alright.”_ the dragon paused and Siabrey turned her head to gaze into the magnificent eyes. _“The love you have for each other is greater than any evil. It is that love, I believe, that will save him. Perhaps…”_ the dragon mused. _“Perhaps it will save us all…”_

Siabrey blinked hard, then reached out and stroked the delicate scales around Xanadu’s eye gently. “Thank you, Xanadu.” She whispered. The dragon nodded, and lifted his head to gaze back out into the night.

_“Goodnight, Siabrey.”_

“Goodnight.” Her eyes closed as a delicate vision of Lucius and her spun its way out from her mind into the web of her dreams.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Our next session is this Friday... so updates should come at the usual time the following week.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is the first part of the adventure from last week... 2-13-04 (FRIDAY THE THIRTEENTH!)

*Of Babies, Fishing, and "You Said What?"*

“You…you’re what?” Tess glanced around quickly to be sure where the rest of her friends where. Siabrey and Lucius had disappeared behind Xanadu’s tail, the four paladins were clustered nearby discussing paladin things, and Shaun was engaged in a dialogue with Xanadu about, of all things, the joys and trials of a cat’s tail.

“It’s so neat, but it’s hard to keep hidden sometimes. Damn thing has a mind of its own…” Shaun’s voice crept its way across to Tess’s ears. Shaking her head, she focused her eyes upon the scared girl in front of her.

“I think I’m pregnant, Tess.” Elenya hissed.

“Is it Shaun’s?”

Elenya nodded. “Has to be. There hasn’t been anyone else but him in the past five months!”

Tess blew out a breath, while Elenya watched her anxiously.

“Can you give me any advice?”

“Well, Elenya, I only know a little bit about these things. But I’ll do the best that I can.” She added upon seeing the pretty woman’s face fall.

“Whatever you do, don’t tell Shaun…” Elenya glanced over to where her love was now engaged in an apparent wrestling contest…with one of Xanadu’s talons. The talon was winning. Elenya smiled fondly. “I think he would die of shock.”

_I agree._ Tess pursed her lip thoughtfully._We’d better not say anything, at least until we get back into Irulas..._


As no one but Xanadu was on watch that night, Siabrey was surprised to hear a strange sound by the edge of the pond that woke both her and Lucius up. Opening her eyes, she spotted a humped brown shape rooting around in the weeds not 30 feet away.

“What is it?” Lucius hissed in her ear.

“I think it’s a bear.” She hissed back, and turned to give the dragon that lay close by a sharp jab with her elbow.

_”Hmm, what is it?”_His sleepy voice sounded in their heads.

“Xanadu, you’re supposed to be on watch.” She hissed. “There’s a bear over there.”

Xanadu raised his head and blinked sleepily, then turned a slightly annoyed gazed on the two young lovers huddled by his side. _Honestly, you’d think that two great fighters like yourselves could handle a little ol’ brown bear that’s just looking for food._

Siabrey shot off a few profanities that caused Lucius to blush.

Xanady merely blinked, they lay his head back down. _Just leave it alone, it’ll be on its way in a few minutes._

Despite his assurances, the couple still huddled close to his silvery side, trying not to draw attention to themselves. After about fifteen minutes, the bear wandered off, still snuffling and snorting.

“Great, now I’m fully awake.” Siabrey gave a soft growl of frustration and tossed her hands into the air.

“Yeah, me too.” Lucius suddenly got an evil grin on his face and glanced over at Siabrey. “I know something that will make us tired again…”

Siabrey gave a short laugh and tossed a pillow at him. “Honestly, it’s bad enough a girl can’t get any sleep because of a bear, now the horny 16 year old wants some too.”

Lucius merely leaned his head closer. “So is that a yes…”

Siabrey ginned crookedly, and stuck her tongue out slightly from between her teeth. “You know it…”

With a will, the pair slipped off for a “quickie.” Unfortunately, they were so loud that Xanadu changed back into a half elf so he could cover his ears with a pillow.

“Honestly, do you two ever stop! Humans….”


Morning came, and with it, a very contented Siabrey announced to the camp that she would catch and make them all fish for breakfast. Unfortunately, no one had any line or hooks. 

Unwilling to be deterred, Siabrey strode into the shallows of the pond and proceeded to wait until a fish swam by before slashing at it with her katana. Maybe it was the night’s events, or just her own inability to swing accurately through water, but she kept missing time and again. It got to the point where the fish seemed to be swimming by just to laugh at her.

Tess, after watching and waiting for 10 minutes, rolled her eyes and began to make a stew. Lucius for his part sat waiting on the shore, and gave a painful wince at each of his love’s failed attempts. 

“Honey, maybe you should just stop…”

“No! I…will…succeed!” Siabrey panted and lashed at a particularly annoying little fish that kept swimming up and kissing her ankle before dashing away from her too-slow blade.

Lucius winced again as she almost took her own foot off. “Please hon? You’re going to hurt yourself.”

“Forget it, Siabrey!” Tess came over, bearing two steaming bowls. “Come eat!”

“No!” Siabrey went into a furious whirlwind of activity that left her thoroughly soaked…and no fish stuck on the tip of her sword.

Lucius had had enough. Marching out into the pond, he dragged Siabrey back onto solid ground and plopped the bowl of stew in her hands. “Eat,” he commanded, a fleeting smile crossing his lips as Siabrey looked down mournfully into the fish-less stew.

They all ate quickly, saddled up, and got underway. As the morning wore on, Siabrey noticed Elenya leaning over her saddle, her brows furred up as though she had a terrible headache. Concerned, she spurred her horse ahead to match pace with the young women’s.

“You ok, Elenya?”

Immediately, Elenya sat up, running a hand over her face as if to hide the pain that was etched there. “Yeah, I’m fine. It’s just a headache.”

Siabrey saw the way Elenya’s eyes refused to look at her while talking, and saw right through the ‘headache’ claim. Her eyes narrowed.

Meanwhile, from a short ways behind, Tess broke off her search of the trees around them as she saw Siabrey talking to Elenya.

_Oh no, if Siabrey find out she’s sure to blab it to Shaun!_ Tess quickly rode her horse up just in time to hear Siabrey press Eleyna into admitting “Ok, it’s not just a headache. I’m pregnant.”

_Dammit!_ Tess thought.

Siabrey’s eyes flashed from surprise, to concern, to amusement. “So…Shauny’s going to be a dad.” She grinned evilly. “Can I tell him?”

Tess dug her nails hard into the pommel of her saddle to prevent herself from killing Siabrey, while Elenya merely said a quiet “No.”

The grin didn’t leave Siabrey’s face. “Can I please? It’d be great to see him faint…”

“No!” Tess’s voice exploded in a contained whisper. “You may not tell anyone, not even Lucius. This is another worry that they do NOT need.”

Siabrey nodded. “Alright, alright, I won’t tell anyone.”

“Swear?”

“I swear on my sword.” Siabrey placed two fingers on the sheathed katana. Her grin returned. “Although you have to promise me you’ll let me be there when you tell him.” 

Even Elenya smiled. “I promise. I understand, if I was in your position I’d want to see him faint too.”

Siabrey glanced out of the corner of her eye at Tess, who still looked mighty peeved. _Hmm, perhaps my dear Tesseron is missing all the action._ “Hey Tess,” she said out loud teasingly. “Why don’t you go hit on our paladin friend.” She gestured up ahead to where Pelleron rode alongside the others. “I’m sure he’d like the attention from a beauty like you…”

Tess’s face turned crimson as Siabrey’s eyes. “No!” she yelled rather firmly, and galloped her horse to the front of the line to ride fuming next to Xanadu.

Siabrey raised an eyebrow at her friend’s departure. _Sheesh, seems I hit a sore spot…_


As the day progressed, the party rode by several more ponds. Each time, Siabrey whined that she wanted to try to change her katana-fishing luck, but each time Tess firmly denied her. After her last attempt at persuading the bard that “I’ll only be a few minutes. I just want to try to change my luck, please?” Lucius reached out and laid an arm on the back of his love’s neck, gently squeezing the muscles there.

“Don’t worry love, for our honeymoon I’ll take you fishing.”

As his words sunk it, Siabrey almost fell off her horse. “Wh….what?” She turned shocked eyes on Lucius. “What did you say?”

Tess sighed and rolled her eyes. “Don’t be ridiculous, Siabrey. You shouldn’t be surprised. He loves you, he’s handsome, he’s rich, he’s powerful, you couldn’t aim any higher if you tried!”

Siabrey barely heard Tess, her eyes holding Lucius’. “Honey, why did you say that?” Her voice quivered. He merely smiled unconcernedly, reached across pulled her to him in a fierce kiss. “Because I love you.” He stated mater-of-factly as their lips parted. Siabrey merely stared at him, for once completely speechless.

She spent the next few days of their travel in shock. Every time she looked at Lucius her heart leapt. _He wants to be with me? Fully? In every way possible?_ Lucius saw her staring and gave her a broad happy wink. She blinked back. _Did he really say that pseudo-proposal? Nah….couldn’t be…._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Second part of the adventure on Friday the Thirteenth:

*The Desert... and Xanadu sees Action in Battle*

It was several days later, and as the terrain around them shifted from wide forests to sparse plains, questions and confusion continued to rise in Siabrey's mind.

_The desert,_ Siabrey’s mind thought in a daze.   _I might see one of those desert demons,_ she thought, and her heart leapt slightly at the thought.  A distant, unthought question hung in the dark recesses of her mind, however... a question she wasn’t sure if she wanted to answer.

_Is my father out there?_

Troubling her mind also was the continued fallout from Lucius’ half statement a few days ago... her mind had finally recognized that it was nothing less than a pseudo-proposal...

_A handsome, smart, funny guy wants to marry ME?_ was the thought that dominated her brain every time she reflected on it.  Her instinctive first reaction was to assume she had been dreaming, until the smile directed at her from his face told her otherwise.

_The desert, Lucius, an army behind us... what next?_ her mind thought.  To keep the chattering of her wandering mind down, she trotted up beside Xanadu, who was back in half-elf form, and decided to ask him some questions that had been bothering her.

“Xanadu?” she asked above the horses’ canter, “What’s in the desert? What kind of creatures?”

Xanadu broke his seeming blank stare towards the horizon, and gave her a smile.  “Well, my dear,” he began in his best rendition of a tutor’s voice, “the desert is just like any other terrain, in many ways.  It has its own flora and fauna... some are good, some are ambivalent, and some are bad.”

“Like?” Siabrey asked, pressing for more.

“Well, you have us dragons, for example.  There are others like me in the desert... none as old, sadly,” he sighed, “but there are others.  Most of us are good, some of us are unfortuantely bad.  Then there’s the siabrie...”

“There’s siabrie in this desert!?” Siabrey asked hurriedly, grabbing Xanadu by his arm.

“Yes, yes, there are!” he says with a small huff, until he realizes why she reacted that way.  “Oh... I... I understand now.  Yes... your father is somewhere in that desert... your father was Kelir, right?”

“Y...yes,” Siabrey said rather shakily.  _My father is there!?_

“I met him... long long ago.  I told you this already, correct?”  Siabrey nodded uncertainly, while Xanadu smiled and continued.  “With siabrie, it depends on which one you meet.  Your father was a lordly and kind creature, one who was open to reason and discussion, capable of love and compassion, even if he preferred most of the time staying to himself in the deep desert.  Some, like a younger one I know named Malthasar, are rampaging and destructive.  Some, like one in this desert named Haran, are just... strange.”

“Then there are the bad things.  Most of the desert peoples are like peoples everywhere... warm, compassionate, caring.  But there are some that are intolerant, xenophobic, even evil...”

_What the heck is xenophobic?_ Siabrey’s mind asked.  She hated when Xanadu used words that likely no one outside the Royal Academy of Magic knew or understood.

“...so in short, we might get help, but there’s forces out there, not affiliated with the Countess, that might be dangerous too?”

“Yes,” Xanadu said, suddenly gazing off into space, “yes...  I am... Oh... sorry!” he suddenly snapped back from his distant gaze.

_Something’s worrying him,_ Siabrey thought.  “What’s wrong, Xanny?” she asked, using her pet nickname for the dragon.  He gave a distant, partial smile, before shaking his head slowly.

_You’re lying, Xanny... but you’ll tell us when the time comes... I trust you..._


A few hours later the party set up camp, and quickly the tired party members dozed off.  Little of note happened on first and second watches, but on third watch, the story was different...

Siabrey had decided to take watch with Lucius that night, and the two had managed to keep their self control intact, and merely contented themselves with watching the woods, quietly whispering sweet nothings to each other even as their eyes scanned for danger.  It was Siabrey that first noticed with her darkvision a figure off in the distance across the thinned landscape, above the scrub plants.

“Lucius... wake everyone up!  What is that?” she asked, pointing at two hunched over figures that were approaching the party’s fire.  As they came closer, she could make out roughly humanoid forms that were hunched close to the ground, with spines running down their backs.  If it had been daylight, she would have seen that they were a mottled mix of grey, brown and purple in color, with hungry eyes.   Even as she drew her bow to issue her challenge, they started to run.

The party by now was awake, and hurriedly armed.  Grumki charged towards one of the creatures, but as the party watched in horror, the half orc suddenly stopped, hanging in the air like a thin breeze just after his warhammer connected.  His mind had been smashed by a _mind blast_ from the braxat to his front... a momentarily paralysis that would last only fifteen seconds... long enough he’d miss the rest of the battle.

The rest of the party launched a furious blast of fire and spell on the two creatures as Siabrey and Lucius both charged forward, swords drawn.  Siabrey slashed into the 1st creature as Tess’ _songstrike_ slashed into the second for a massive amount of damage.  Both behemoths came nonetheless, like an unstoppable horde.

A bright flash from behind the party bathed them and the fierce creatures in an unearthly blue light, and as a shocked and somewhat blinded Pellaron ran forward, the moon and stars above illuminated the massive form of a now angry silver dragon silhoutted against the night sky.  Xaandu stepped _over_ Pellaron with ease, and with a bat of his massive claws, sent the fist braxat tumbling to the ground.  Across the steppe then echoed an enormous thundering roar, sounding like ten thousand lions and ten thousand crocodiles rumbling as one.

Tess immediately launched another musical assault on the downed braxat, and the creature shuddered and then exploded into pieces... the gore only covering the massive dragon’s left foot.  Xanadu’s enormous head then lowered, and with a soft (for a 200 foot long dragon) bite, he grabbed the second braxat and carried him skyward.  Beyond the view of hte party int he night sky, the dragon shook his head viciously, and while one half of the hapless creature fell to the ground next to Siabrey, the other flew several hundred feet to the left.

As the party stood in shock, there was another blue flash, and suddenly, quite nude, their old friend Xanadu stood before them.  Normally he would be desperately hiding himself and demanding a cloak, but now, something else occupied his mind, as he spat viciously on the ground, and started hacking and coughing.

“Those things taste _awful!_" he complained, as Tess finally reacted, handing him her canteen.  Her thanked her wheezily, and gulped down some water which he swished about his mouth, and then spat on the ground. “Gah!” he complained, “I forgot the bad taste they leave in my mouth!  What?” he looked around, finally realizes his show.  

_Hmm... not to bad for a 700 year old half elf,_ Tess and Siabrey both thought appraisingly, as the men of the group covered their eyes.  Hands hurriedly shifted position, and quickly Lucius handed the elf his cloak and clothing while staring the other direction.

“Sorry for the full... um.. display,” Xanadu hurriedly apologized.

“That’s no problem!  Xanadu, you were amazing out there!” Siabrey said with pride, clapping her hand on his shoulder, “and as for your ‘show,’ I don’t think any of us ladies minded!”  She gave a wink to him along with a smile, and noticed Elenya and Tess doing the same.  _The old curmudgeon actually looked rather... young... aside from his face..._

Scowls came burrowing down from Shaun and Lucius, which prompted Elenya, Siabrey and Tess to laugh as the night calmed back down to normal.  Satisfied that their men had been annoyed, Siabrey and Elenya then set about planning the watch for the night...

“Hey Xanny, what were these things?”

Relieved to have something to focus on besides the fact that he had just flashed all of his friends (and they seemed to have liked it!), he furrowed his brow and frowned at the creatures.

“They are braxats... one of the bad creatures of the desert... I am not sure, however, why they are so far out from the deep desert....” His eyes grew unfocused as he stared off into space.

_Oh great, he’s spacing out again. Why does he keep doing that?_ “Xanny?” Siabrey waved her hand in front of the half-elf’s face. “Xanadu?” He blinked and gave Siabrey a sour look, which she let roll off her like butter off her katana.

“Alright Xanadu, what’s up. You’ve been going all weird on us all week.”

Xanadu gave a small sigh. “I cannot tell you, my friends. Suffice to say that I may have to leave you sometime later on.”

“Leave us!” Tess wasn’t the only one to shout in shock. Siabrey shook her head, as if denying the half-elf’s words.

“You can’t leave us, Xanny, we need you. We would have been chopped braxat tonight if you hadn’t gone all draconic.”

Xanadu smiled that soft half-smile he usually reserved for when one of them said something really witty. “You will be alright on your own. I have faith in you all.” He drew his cloak tighter around himself. “Now then, perhaps we had better return to our sleep? We reach Obash tomorrow.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The City of Obash and Disturbing Rumors

On the morning of their fifth day after separating from the army, the party crested a rise and saw spreading out before them a massive cleared out piece of terrain. All the structures were contructed from adobe, and the city looked like it held roughly 8,000.

“The city of Obash.” Xanadu said needlessly. “I need to spend some time in town tonight looking things up, so you all might as well find a good inn to stay in.”

“The strength of Kord requires good ale as well!” their half-orc cleric yelled from the rear.

“Yes, Grumki. We all know what the strength of Kord requires.” Shaun said sarcastically. Grumki eyed him with a frown. “The strength of Kord does NOT require sarcasm, friend Shaun.” Shaun edged his horse away from Grumki’s cautiously. Maybe, but I bet it does require smashing backs with a friendly blow of those who use sarcasm.

“Enough antics back there you too.” Xanadu scolded. “We’re still running from a gigantic army of evil, remember?”

Thus chastised, the party trotted across the open scrublands surrounding the city of Obash, and reached its gates by midmorning. Immediately the party fractured; Grumki headed off for a bar, Xanadu ran away to the northern part of the city, and the paladins trapsed off looking for the Temple of Hironeous. Left with only Shaun, Elenya, Lucius, and Siabrey, Tess threw up her hands and said a few choice words about their inability to keep cover. Since it pretty much didn’t matter anymore, Tess volunteered to go find out any information about the Countess, the scary army that was after them, and general wierdness. Lucius and Siabrey agreeded, and went off to find the nearest inn, with the promise that they and Elenya and Lucius would NOT head up to the bedrooms the first change that they got. 

Yeah right. thought Tess as she headed out into the streets to look for suitable people to pick for info. Keeping those four off each other is worse than…well, worse than keeping this party from splitting up the instant we reach a town. It was with a sour mood that she stomped up and down the streets before finding a small out of the way square with a pleasant tinkling fountain in the middle. The sight and sound of the water cooled her nerves some, and so when she headed over to a middle-aged man busy loading what looked to be sacks of grain onto a horse-drawn cart.

“Excuse me fine sir.” She gave him a devestating smile and flipped her hair over her shoulder flirtatiously. The man turned and eyed the tall beauty standing before him, and his cheeks reddened slightly. 

“Yes, what can I do for you, young miss?”

“I am a traveling bard from the west just freshly into town, and would like to inquire about any odd happenings lately that perchance I may wish to immortalize in a song?”

Her gooey dripping words, along with the fluttering way she battered her eyelashes and pouted her lips did the trick. The man was only too happy to sit down with her and gossip away. 

Unfortunately, Obash was a small town far out of the way of the conflict relating to the Countess. The only rumors that the man had heard was that a strange man in black with 50 riders had requested a large amount of water from a merchant here in Obash. He had placed his order by proxy, and would be arriving in two weeks to claim his order. The man had laughed as he explained that the man in black’s troops were not at all prepared for the desert. 

“They’re not even buying scarves to wear over their armor.” He laughed, slapping his knee. “Those troops will be roasting within two days of entering the desert.”

Outwardly Tess laughed along with him, but inside her mind was reeling. Man in black, lots of troops….it has to be Rogar! I need to tell the others!

She couldn’t run off right away though, for her chatty friend had jumped right into the next rumor; and suddenly she was glad that she had stayed. 

“Apparently, some strange ‘desert folk’ wandered into the center of a town not too far from her.”

A strange desert creature…it might have been a siabrie! “What did this creature look like?”

“That’s the odd part. They said he was fairly human lookin, but with dark skin, long blonde hair, and these huge wings! He just stood in the center of town, looked around, and then left! Odd, huh?”

“Yes, how strange.” Definitely a siabrie, although that one’s behavior sounds bizarre…didn’t Siabrey say they usually assume human form when entering a village?

“Oh, and that’s not all. Apparently, some crazy sorcerer has a band of people that are stopping travellers up between Hephasus and Kardatic, and searching for tapestries of all things! They don’t even take people’s gold, nosiree, just tapestries. If you’re heading up that way I’d recommend leaving any that you’ve got here.”

“Thanks, I’ll do well to remember that.” Tess gave a small bow and thanked the man, her mind eager to get back and tell her friends what she had learned.


Back at “The Golden Lantern” Inn, Lucius had taken a seat at the bar and was downing a few pints, while Siabrey was keeping her promise to remain dead sober whenever he touched alcohol and leaning against the bar, arms crossed, and listening to the local chatter. Quinn had been immediately approached by a gorgeous dark-haired women who smiled shyly and asked if he’d like to join her for lunch, an offer to which Quinn had graciously agreed.

Men, all they need is a pretty face and a covey of thick hair and they’ll do anything. Siabrey shook her hair and turned her attention to the other inhabitants of the inn. Interesting, that group of men over there’s engaged in some kind of argument. I wonder what it’s about…might be worth knowing. Siabrey thought as she looked around. “Stay here, Lucius.” She whispered to her love. He hiccuped and turned to grin at her, his eyes glassy. “Sure thing, Siabrey.” He slurred. She rolled her eyes, grabbed one of his empty glasses, and sauntered over to where the group of four men she had been eyeing were engaged in a roaring debate about….tapestries? Time to try my hand at this espionage thing she thought as she took a seat at a nearby table with her back to the group of men and pretended to sip from the empty cup. They were being so loud however that it would have been almost impossible to not listen even if she hadn’t been trying.

“I’m telling you, it just isn’t possible!” a stocky man dressed in faded desert motif. The man across from him who he was addressing was wrapped in a fine silken garment, and looked like he’d just come off the road. He banged his fist angrily on the table. 

“I’m tell you it is! I saw it happen with my own eyes!”

The first man snorted. “Wizards robbing caravans looking for tapestries, not taking any gold, and letting everyone go! It’s ludacris!”

Tapestries?Siabrey’s mind was very confused as she got up to head back over to Lucius. Why on earth would wizards be stealing tapestries, and then not taking anything else? It just doesn’t make sense… At that moment, a very distraught looking Tess barged through the doors of the inn, cast about till she saw Lucius and Siabrey and ran over to them.

“Guys, you’ll never guess what the rumors on the streets are.” She hissed to them.

“Let me guess, a bunch of wizards are stopping caravans and robbing them or any tapestries they might have.” Siabrey smiled faintly at Tess’ shock, for once, it felt good to outdue the information gatherer.

“Well…yes, but that’s not all!” and Tess proceeded to inform her friends about the strange siabrie sighting and the man in black.

“Man in black with about 50 troops requesting water to head into the desert…It has to be Rogar.” Siabrey’s protective mind flooded her system with adrenaline. “How did they get past the army?”

Tess shrugged, a worried look on her face. “I don’t know. But we need to go tell the others. And don’t forget, we still have that old battle tapestry from Ananias’s cave, these tapestry-wizards may want to be something we need to watch out for.”

Siabrey nodded, eager to be off and doing something. “Right, I’ll go find Xanadu.” She glanced at Lucius and sighed heavily. The boy was holding up three fingers in front of a bartender and staring at them as he remarked quite loudly. “It was my birthday…..I’m 7, no, 17 now. That’s one…two…three…dang I lost count.”

“And I’d better bring Lucius, no telling what the boy drunk boy will do if we leave him here.” Siabrey grabbed him by the shoulder and proceeded to drag him out the door. The bartender gave a greatful sigh and turned to Tess. “That boy cannot hold his alcohol.” Tess smiled wainly. “His stamina lies in other areas, I assure you.”

As Siabrey dragged Lucius down the street, she digressed to her usual way of finding out what she needed to know; bluntness.

“Excuse me, have you seen a half-elf, about this tall, with black hair streaked with gray, violent eyes, and wearing a traveler’s clothing and cloak?” After asking around, she found a man who had reported seeing a half-elf of that description heading into a weapon’s shop not too long ago. 

The sign above the door read “The Golden Dragon” as she pushed open the door and pulled Lucius inside by the hand after her. Inside, the shop was brightly lit, while its walls were lined with all the usual weapons one might see in a weapons show. A young human male, a few years older than her stood behind the counter, deftly polishing an already shining greatsword. He seemed slightly preoccupied when she entered, but smiled and put away the sword and cleaning rag as she walked up to the counter.

“What can I do for you miss? Interested in a new weapon?” he smiled broadly at her and as he did so she noticed with slight interest that his eyes were golden-colored.

“No thanks, I’m happy with my katana.” She patted the weapon on her waist as if to make a point. “I was wondering if you could help me with another matter though.”

“I’ll sure try.” He smiled and leaned on the counter.

She smiled back, leaned over the counter and asked bluntly. “Where’s Xanadu?” the man’s arms slipped from propping himself up, but he caught himself quickly.

“Are you a friend of Xanadu’s?” he asked quietly. Siabrey nodded, then narrowed her eyes as she put two and two together. Friend of Xanadu’s, the name of this shop, those golden eyes… “You know Xanadu’s true identity, don’t you.”

The man sighed and rubbed a hand over his eyes. “Indeed I do. That silver dragon was a great help to my ancestors, many years ago.” He removed his hand from his face and smiled at the couple. “Please follow me, Xanadu’s in a backroom.”

Siabrey nodded, and still pulling the slightly wobbly Lucius by the hand, followed the golden-eyed human through a doorway in the back. There, at a small rickity wooden table sat Xanadu, pouring over scripts written in a language that Siabrey couldn’t read, although she guessed it was probably Draconic.

Xanadu didn’t even bother looking up as they entered. “What are you doing here Siabrey….and why is Lucius drunk. Can’t you control him?”

“Rogar knows we’re here Xanadu.” Sibrey ignored his quips and got right to the point. “He’s heading this way now with a band of 50 men, with plans to head out into the desert.”

Xanadu sighed, and lowered the scroll he was reading. “I’m not surprised. In fact, I’d be lying if I didn’t say that I wasn’t expecting this.” He seemed to notice for the first time the human standing behind Siabrey and Lucius and pointed him out. “I see you’ve already met my friend Hadnir. He was kind enough to let me go through these files.” 

Hadnir blushed slightly and nodded, and as he did so his eyes turned brassy for a brief moment. Ah ha! I knew it! Siabrey’s mind trumpeted. “You’re a dragon too?” Hadnir nodded. She smiled at him briefly. “You might want to change the name of your shop, it’s a little obvious if you know what to look for.”

She turned back and ran her eyes briefly over the mass of papers on the table. “What are you looking at, Xanny?” Although Hadnir raised his eyebrow as Siabrey’s nickname for the silver dragon, he said nothing. Xanadu sighed again and stared off into space. “Records, files about the younglings with no leaders left.” Hadnir walked over and placed a hand on Xanadu’s shoulder. 

“Xanadu here is the last Councilmen left.” He said proudly.

“Younglings…Xanadu, are you a daddy?” Xanadu refused to answer, which pretty much confirmed it for Siabrey. He stared off into space for a few more minutes, then shook his head and looked at Siabrey as if noticing she was there for the first time.

“You should go back and check on the others…I’ll be back at the inn my midnight.”

Siabrey nodded and squeezed Lucius’ hand. “We’ll be waiting. Be careful, Xanadu.”

“Don’t worry.” The man who was actually a juvinile golden dragon smiled down fondly at Xanadu. “I’ll protect ‘Xanny’.” 

“Call me that one more time, and I’ll tan your golden hide.” Xanadu snarled at Hadnir. 

Siabrey smiled and took her leave, dragging Lucius out of the shop back into the daylight. As they left the boy cocked his head and stared long and hard at the sign outside the door, before his face erupted into a huge grin. “The Golden Dragon! I get it now!”


Meanwhile, back at the inn, Tess had finished up Lucius’ half-empty pint and was busying swirling the dregs at the same rate that her mind was swirling. Wizards, tapestries, crazy siabrie’s, Rogar…. Her head ached with the sheer magnitude of it all. Trying to focus on something more constructive, she asked the bartender where she might obtain scarves and cloaks to protect her friends from the desert heart. The bartender replied that there was a silk-dealer at the marketplace who specialized in such wares. Thanking him, Tess waved goodbye to her brother, who was still talking to the pretty dark-haired women. He barely acknowledged her. Everyone’s getting some but me! her mind protested as she headed out feeling slightly ignored. 

The marketplace was a swirl of colors, sounds and scents. For a few minutes, Tess stood on the edge of it all, drinking it in. The sweet nights of a pipe from across the square caused her fingers to itch with anticipation at adding her own music to the fray, but she restrained herself; she was here on business.

She asked around briefly, and was directed to the silk dealer’s booth on the north end of the square. The dealer was a thin, wiry looking man who looked as if every ounce of gristle had been baked out of him by the desert. He was wrapped in a handsome purple and blue shash that complemented his blue eyes, and was busying marking his inventory on a long piece of parchment with a silk stylus. 

“Good day to you, sir,” Tess smiled seductively and leaned over the counter so that her stackedness (as Shaun would have put it) was fully in view. The man’s eyes bulged and he lowered the parchment with a smile.

“Good day, marm. What can I do for you?”

“Well, my friends and I are traveling out into the desert tomorrow, and we need to procure some scarves and clocks to keep the heat off.” Tess tossed her hair, and the sweet fragrance of roses fluttered over and caressed the silk-dealers nose. His eyes still firmly fixed on her bodice, he smiled and swept his hand over the piles of wares.

“Anything you see here is for sale, and for such a deletcible morsel such as yourself, at a mere 4 gold apiece.”

Nice, very nice. Tess thought. Unfortunatly, not good enough.. “Oh dear, I have to buy scarves for myself and 7 other friends, but I only have 20 gold. I guess I will have to be sunburned…” She smiled sweetly as she lied, and the man blinked, he bluff going unnoticed. 

“Well, we can’t have that, now can we.” He reached into the pile of silks and drew forth a bundle of less-well made, but still obviously pricey scarves. “Tell you what, this bunch of scarves is already only discount, but I can sell it to you for a further 2 gold off each piece, which equals 15 gold total. Well within your budget, my dear?” he reached out and stroked a finger down Tess’s forearm suggestively. 

Tess resisted the urge to smack the guy, and instead forced herself to smile. “That would be wonderful, thank you so much, kind sir.” She dropped 15 gold into his outstretch palm and took off as quickly as she could.

That guy was so slimy, I feel like I have to go to the bathhouse now! her mind complained.

She headed back, caring the scarves and shawls with her, and practically ran into Siabrey and Lucius outside of the door to their inn. Siabrey told Tess about her conversation with Xanadu and giggled to herself about something that sounded like ‘dragon babies.’ Lucius meanwhile was examining the scarves. He picked up a golden yellow one, held it out to the two women and smiling slightly lopsided, said with a grin. “Subtle, but pretty!”*


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Trickery, and Death Strikes Close to our Heroes*


_Why is Quin still sitting with a gorgeous young lass like that.  Everyone knows I got the good looks in the family... why would she be interested in him? Tess thought as she glanced around the tavern.

Something’s up._

Ass eh strode into the tavern, she instinctively turned right, towards the corner of the bar where she could still clearly see Quin sitting, and the top part of the young woman’s head poking above the chair.  More alarmingly, Tess can clearly see Quin’s eyes.

They are unfocused, staring blindly towards the woman’s chest.  They had the unblinking, unblocked stare that only something beyond normal physical attraction could cause.

_Thats DEFINITELY not Quin_ Tess worried.  _He might not be the most diplomatic person, but he has at least SOME of the Keldare family suaveness!_  Tess decided that her curiosity needed sating, and she casually, but directly, wandered over towards the table.

_She’s done something to him,_ Tess’ mind raced, _but what?  And why?_  Tess saw her brother look up as she drew just behind the woman, and breathed a sigh of relief that his brain hadn’t been melded or anything.

“Quin?” she asked purposefully loud enough for the woman to hear, “I need to talk to you for a second..  Pardon me, miss, I am Quin’s sister, I just need to take him away from you for a minute,” she quickly explained to the young woman who now looked up at her.  The woman’s face seemed to have been cut from the most beautiful marble, her lips were full and pouty, and the slighlty pointed ears of a half elf peeked out from behind her long dark locks of hair.  Most startling were her eyes.... an unnatural shade of lavender danced around the pupils, and Tess found herself easily being drawn into them before she broke off her gaze to look again at Quin.

“Tess!  C’mon!  Now?  Me and Saeunn were just getting to know each other!” he complained loudly.  The woman looked up at Tess, and her eyes widened a bit.  Tess didn’t have to look behind her to confirm her sense that Siabrey was suddenly right there as well.

“Ah Tess!  Your brother has told me so many things about you and your skills with a harp!  Are you sure he must leave now?”  She leaned close to Tess, and gave a conspiratorial grin, her face blushing deeply.  “He is a very handsome man... there aren’t too many of them at my school that are interested in me,” she said in a seductive whisper, pure sounding as autumn leaves blowing in the wind.  “He’s quite charming,” she giggled, glancing towards him from the corner of her eye.  Tess didn’t need to guess hard at Quin’s reaction.

_A man would have to be either mad, or into other men to keep his hands off of you!_ Tess thought about exclaiming.  _There’s something wrong with you if the men at your school want nothing to do with you!_  Just barely above the noises of the bar, she heard Siabrey’s whisper that the woman dripped of magic.

“You said you went to school?” Tess fished for more information, “what type of schooling are you into?”  _You know magic... explain that away._

“I attend the local mage’s academy.  There aren’t many men of Quin’s... looks or virility around, and my mother always taught me to take advantage of opportunities!”

_A mage’s guild, eh?  If your beauteous form ever set foot in such a guild full of horny, sexual frustrated males, they would take every opportunity they could get to satisfy your every want, my dear!  Your story has more and more holes in it!_

“True, my friend.  What kinds of magic are you interested in?” Tess asked innocently.  Siabrey still stood aloof, but well in striking distance, as Quin became noticeably more miffed.  “I myself do musical magic.”

“Oh!  How wonderful!  I myself am interested in evocations and enchantments,” the woman said happily.  She once again leaned close to Tess, her face turning beet red, “I find that sometimes they can get men to pay attention to me a little, at least.”

_Too happily,_ Tess’ mind warned.  _You only need a low cut shirt and a short skirt to get their attention, dear._

“Well, Saeunn, is it?  I am afraid I must take my brother away from you for a few minutes... I need to discuss some family business with him.  I promise you,” she said at the woman’s pouting face, “I’ll bring him right back, and ask no more questions.”  

Even as Tess gave her a disarming wink, her mind worked overtime...  _Does this woman want something with Quin?  Does she want him for information?  She has the beauty to clearly not need magic to attract males...  something is amiss... Maybe he’s eyes are glazed from examining your assets, maybe you did cast a mild enchantment to get his attention... I need to know for sure._



“Dammit Tess!” Quin snarled when they reached the room the party had reserved for the night upstairs.  “Why did you have to interrupt me like that!?  That woman was gorgeous, _delicious_, and you had to interrupt!  Now she likely won’t...” 

“Quin,” Tess raised her hand calmingly, “I’m worried about you.  Are you alright?”  A look at his eyes showed they were still glazed, and he had a hard time focusing on anyone.

“I’m fine... I was doing excellent till you broke up my first chance in three months to possibly get a little mojo going... with the most gorgeous girl in this half of the province at that!  Dammit Tess!”

_His eyes... they’re still glazed.  He wasn’t being merely a male... she cast a spell of some kind on him.  Its not blind mind control,_ she thought, as Quin’s rant about his meddlesome sister continued, _he’s coming up with these arguments on his own... ‘charm,’ perhaps?_

“...and her figure is purrfect, Tess!  You hear me!?  And you had to trapeze up and try to ruin things because you aren’t getting any yourself!”

“What?!” Tess snapped, “Is that why you think I did what I did!?  Quin, I love you, and I want to make sure you’re safe!”

“I’m plenty safe, as long as you aren’t around to keep my best friend from being let out of his lair!” Quin snarled before turning towards the door.  

“Fine,” Tess said, feigning nonchalance.  “Have a good time, my dear... remember the alchemists shop!”  Quin waved his hand dismissively, and she heard him thundering down the stairs, two stairs at a time in his eagerness to get back.

“Tess!” Siabrey hissed from her hiding place behind the door that she’d taken before Quin arrived, “You’re just going to _let_ him go back down there?!”

“Sounds like a _charm_ spell to me,” Tess said quietly, nodding to Lucius who was hiding under the bed, “and no, I’m going back down to get some ‘dinner.’  Stay up here.  If you hear any unusual noises, come down with weapons drawn.”

Siabrey nodded, adding, “when they come up here, I’ll have my ear to their door.  If I hear any shouts of any kind, I’m breaking in.”

Lucius looked like he might have wanted to correct her for a brief moment, but stayed quiet as Tess left the room. 

Tess ambled down the stairs and reemerged in the tavern portion of the inn.  To her chagrin, several patrons whistled at her.  In return they recieved a harsh stare that frightened them into quietness as she went up to the bar and asked for a small dish.

_Now, my dear Quin,_ her mind ambled as she looked sideways at him and his friend, _lets see whats going on between you cuties._

She immediately noticed that Quin and Saeunn, _If thats her real name anyways,_ her mind corrected, were now on the same side of the table.  Oblivious to anyone else, they were wrapped in a tight embrace, her sitting on his lap, her arms lazily wrapped around his neck as she kissed him....

... and boils formed on his skin.  More and more each time their lips touched, and it was apparent his mind was too wrapped up in what was to come to notice the festering sores growing all over his body.

_What the.._ her mind cried, as in a flash she had left the bar and had stormed over towards where the couple was sitting.

“QUIN!” she shouted, and he lazily turned around to catch her gaze.  Patrons stared, and some made idle jokes about an impending lover’s quarrel.

“Go away Tess!” he burbled, his sickening body pushing out spittle as he talked.  Saeunn’s eyes flickered up towards Tess, and a smile crossed those gorgeous lips of hers.

“Listen to your brother, Tess,” she said quietly, her voice the same, quiet seductive tone, “leave us in peace.”

“NO!” Tess shouted, grabbing Quin by the shoulder to drag him out from under her.  As he lurched sideways under her pull, Saeunn produced a black rose, and scraped his arm with one of its thorns.  Out of Quin’s throat came a sickening gurgle, his eyes rolled to the back of his head, and his limp frame collapsed halfway on the floor, landing with a dull thud.

“You bitch!” Tess snarled, and her voice rose in an alarming, devastating songstrike, filled with rage and anger at the woman.  Saeunn wobbled under the assault, but was quickly on the table, backing nimbly away from Tess’ fury, and within seconds a heavy crossbow, already loaded, appeared from her hip into her hands.  With nary a word save laughter, she aimed and fired the bolt into Tess at pointblank range.  The bard reeled under the blow, as she felt acid eating around the wound, burning her shoulder severely.

Lucius and Siabrey, meanwhile, had heard the commotion upstairs, and by now had stormed down the stairwell, only to be greeted by a sight that horrified them;  the woman, now on top of the table, was still holding the crossbow as Tess staggered before their eyes, a bolt in her shoulders.  Both of Tess’ friends immediately stormed forward as other patrons screeched out of the bar in panic.

Grumki, from his position at the bar, dropped the mug of ale he had previously been holding, and thundered towards the woman, his warhammer above his head.  Siabrey immediately rushed forward, jumping over tables and chairs towards the woman, who was now fleeing towards a back window. She halted, and drew her longbow, firing two arrows at the woman just before she began her leap.



 Lucius chased for a few steps, before stopping, and holding out his hands, and five missiles of light slammed into the woman as she broke through the window and disappeared into the dark streets of Obash...

Almost immediately, the party was clambering through the window as well, as patrons ran screaming out of the bar.  Tess was the first through, and her rage filled eyes couldn’t see anyone, save scared commoners, in the streets.  IN front of her were several shops, with barrels and boxes stacked outside, leftover from previous shipments of goods.  The street ran from right to left, as above the stars looked down upon her plight from on high.

_Where the hell did she go?  That little bitch!  Hurting my brother!  Coward!_

“Come out and fight me, you bitch!” Tess snarled.  _Quinnie is ok.  She just knocked him out.  He’s fine!  He’ll be fine, Tess!_ her mind tried to control itself.  _Focus... that little cur is out her somewhere!_  “Come out and fight me, you little cur!  Wench that strikes from darkness!  You are nothing but a barwench with a crossbow, bitch!”  Tess’ rage grew to frightening heights.

“You’ll have to live to catch me first!” a seemingly distant voice echoed among the buildings.  Tess’s head bobbed around like the rest of the party, searching for the source of the noise, before the source found her.  Another heavy crossbow bolt slammed into Tess’ stomach.  While her body reeled and quailed in pain, her mind commanded clarity and control.  Tess had changed... rage had transformed her into an acute, calculating machine.

_The bolt... its coming out of my belly at an angle.  I was facing the shop directly in front when I was hit... therefore, she must be..._

Tess painfully swung her body around, and caught a momentary glimpse of a figure dashing from behind some barrels... enough that she cued her voice, rife with anger, grief and worry.  It rose sharply in the air, reaching its highest, most dangerous pitch... and Tess was rewarded as a heavy, wet sound echoed up and down the streets as the woman’s head splattered the wall opposite the party, her songstrike devastatingly effective.  Her body worn and worried, she almost collapse from the pain, Lucius and Siabrey catching her.  A crowd of gawkers was already gathering, and Lucius, displaying his noble crest, was attempting to disperse them with one hand while supporting Tess with the other.

“Are you ok, Tess?” Grumki asked, looking at his friend with concern, striding up to her.  “I should pull those arrows out and repair the...”

“See to my brother!” Tess said quietly.  It was no stentorian call, nor was it a shout of bravado... it carried with it only the weight of a pained, frightened sister, and with that mass moved Grumki to dash into the tavern, now devoid of patrons.  Tess painfully pulled herself up, and slowly, carefully made her way forward without the help of Lucius and Siabrey.  As the two watched with worry and sadness, they heard Grumki call the horrific news from within the tavern...

”Quin is dead.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Horrors in Town, and the Party Hurries Off*

”DEAD?!” Tess asked incredously.  “How can he be dead?  Quinnie?  He can’t be!  You’re lying!” she snarled as tears ran down her face.

“He is,” Grumki repeated, his voice full of melancholy.  

_Quinnie’s dead?  No..._ Tess’ mind shrieked as she looked on her brother’s face.  His eyes were still wide open, a look of surprise on them.

“Its my fault,” Tess blurbled quietly between tears.  “Its my fault... I shouldn’t have let him come with... I shouldn’t have let him get involved!”  As tears began flowing, she alternately clenched and released her fists.  She sank to the floor beside her brother, cradling his head on her lap, and slowly started to rock back and forth.

_Its all your fault, Tess,_ her mind snarled at her.  _You shouldn’t have brought him along... it was YOU that wanted the company and allowed him to come with when YOU knew the dangers...

Quinnie... please... come back..._ she pleaded, as Siabrey came over and protectively hugged her as the bard’s frame shuddered with tears.

Amid the noise of the growing crowd could be heard Lucius’ voice, yelling at them to keep their distance and move along.  A few town constables arrived, and after seeing Lucius in his armor (in all its noble finery) and his explanation, they began doing the same.  Above this din came a loud series of clanks, as the four paladins of Hiereoneous jogged into the tavern and took in the scene for the first time.

“Dear god,” Pellaron said, taking in the broken up Tess now cradling her brother.  Grumki’s sad look told him the entire story.

“Tess, I’m so sorry,” he said, joining Siabrey and circling her as she rocked, her normally strong spirit a broken shadow of itself...

Wisely Pellaron and the other paladins let Tess cry out her emotions for the next thirty minutes, before gently lifting Quin’s corpse onto their shoulders.

“We’ll take him to the Temple of Hieroneous, there he can likely be raised,” Pellaron explained to a still sobbing Tess.  

“If we must pay them, I will,” she managed to get out between gasps as they cleared the threshhold of the small temple.  The paladins patiently explained what had happened to the local priest, and carried Quin’s body into the sanctuary, only allowing Tess to accompany them.  

After they laid his dead form on the altar, Tess leaned over and gave him a gentle kiss on the forehead, “You will return, Quin... take care my little brother.”


Siabrey, outside the sanctuary, could only see the priests talking to Tess and her friend bending gently over her brother’s body.

_I can’t believe this happened!_ Siabrey’s own mind sniffled as her own eyes welled up.  _Quin is dead..._  She turned to Lucius, and hugged him a little tighter.  _It reminds me to be thankful for what I have, and that its still ok_.  She looked up at him for a reassuring kiss, but saw his eyes were staring at something he was holding in his free hand.

“Whats that?” Siabrey asked, using her free arm to wipe her eyes again.

“I found this on the woman’s body,” Lucius said quietly, holding a piece of paper closer so Siabrey could get a look.

_Check behind Fenrir’s Blacksmithy, five shops down from your inn.  Dingalas sends his final regards.

R._

And suddenly Siabrey’s tears were replaced with fury.

“That sonuvabitch!” she snarled, not caring she was within the temple of her patron god.  _Why Dingalas?  Why such a kindly old man?

They are toying with you, Siabrey... they are toying with all of us..._

”We should head behind the blacksmithy to see whats there,” Lucius said sadly.  Siabrey shook her head no vigorously.  

“We need to find Xanadu... I think we need to leave the city now, and he should know about all of this,” she said as she started to pull Lucius out of the temple with her.  The other three paladins said they would tell Tess where the two went.

“I really think we should go to the blacksmithy,” Lucius pressed as Siabrey let go.  She looked at him, and with a voice filled with command, she firmly said no.

“We can’t afford to split up at a time like this,” she added.  _I would kill myself if something happened to you... 

Poor Dingalas... he was such a kindly old man... but he was with the army.  Wait... how did... oh holy ****!  The army must have been destroyed too!_  Siabrey’s fast walk broke into a run, and she didn’t notice when Lucius slipped away from her, heading towards hte blacksmithy.

Siabrey burst into the weapon’s shop she had seen Xanadu at earlier, and with no introduction, forced her way into the back room.  There, she found several others gathered around Xanadu... their eyes going brassy every now and then as his did.

“Who is this?” one of them asked, rising hurriedly until Xanadu motioned for him to sit.

“She is a friend, kind Carmalgun,” Xanadu said quickly.  “What happened in the city?  We gathered here because we heard there were murders by your tavern!  Is everyone sa...” he began until he saw her face.  He looked down.

“Quin’s dead,” she said quickly, “and so is Dingalas... the army to the south has likely been destroyed, and there might be more assassins in this city.  We need to go now!” she said urgently.  Xanadu nodded, and rose.

“I... I have learned what I needed to here.  Take me to where the rest of the party is, and we shall ride.  I can accompany you for a while, but then I must leave.”

_Leave for what?!  Xanny, if there’s any time where I’d want a 200 foot dragon backing me up, it would be NOW!_  Siabrey managed to only nod curtly, and turned to tell Lucius to look to the horses... 

...only to realize he wasn’t there.

“S***!” she snapped, and grabbing Xanadu, dragged him to the blacksmithy.  She breathed a sigh of relief as she saw Lucius standing there, fine save the greenish look on his face as he held a box away from his person.

“Lucius!  I _told_ you not to run off!” she slugged him int he shoulder.  It wasn’t a playful one, it held actual force in it.  “I would kill myself a thousand times if something happened to you!”  Lucius in response proffered the box to them.  Xanadu took it, and opened it, before shutting it hard a second later.

“What was it?” Siabrey asked guardedly.

“Dingalas’ hands,” Xanadu said quietly.  “We should ride...”


The three ran back to the Temple, where they found Elenya and Shaun had already gathered the party’s horses.  Pelee volunteered to stay in Obash at the Temple to watch over Quin as the rest of the party continued on its ride northward, now with a new sense of urgency;  as a price for raising Quin, the Temple of Hieroneous had requested that the party during its northern journey rid the roads between Obash and Hamatas of the miscreant sorcerer that was stealing tapestries... evidently he’d waylaid several church caravans.   

The party rode hard for several days and nights, scarely without rest.  It was on the third night, however, that the first of the noises began.

As Tess and Siabrye sat on watch, off in the distance came a rumble, a roar, sounding like the wind thundering over rocks and the massive deep bass of a huge creature.  The noise was loud enough that everyone was roused, and most, including Lucius, threw themselves prone and tried to hide in their fear.  Noticeably, Xanadu sat, moving his ears to try and tell its direction.

As the noise died, Siabrey asked him fearfully, “Xanny... do you know what that was?  Should we prepare for battle?”

Xanadu smiled distantly.  “No... that was one of the desert folk... a siabrie.  I can’t tell who it was by his voice, but it was either Malthasar, Haran, or Kelir...”

_A siabrie?_ Siabrey’s heart jumped, despite the fearfulness of the noise.  _Father?_

“Yes, it might be your father,” Xanadu said distantly.  “That you heard was nothing bad... it was a warning.  We are on his territory, he is merely letting us know and telling us to keep our distance.  However,” Xanadu smiled, as he started to stand, “you will have to head towards him should think.”

“Why?” Shaun asked... still frightened by the noise.  He couldn’t imagine the horror that had caused sound to rend through the air like that.

“I will have to take my leave of you tonight... there are younglings...” Xanadu began, before shaking his head.  “It will take too long to explain.   I must go.  Find Kelir, he fought with me here long ago, he knows the way and he will help!”

“But you can’t go!” Tess said, growing teary eyed again.  _First Quin... now Xanadu..._

“But I must, dear Tesseron!”  Xanadu walked over to her, and gave her a hug.  “You are strong, young human.  I have faith in you.”  He pulled back, and took out a stylus and piece of parchment.  For several minutes he busily scribbled, before handing the letter to Tessoren.  She tried to read it, but it was in a language she couldn’t understand.

“What’s this?” she sniffled.  _Xanadu is right, I must be strong!  I must be strong for the others!_

“Its a letter detailing that you are here on my behalf.  It is written in Draconic, a language he would know that you do not understand, to add credence to your claims.” He then slowly began walking away from the party, taking off his half elven clothes as he did, “Please be careful... I shall watch you as best I can while I deal with the crisis!”

“You... you have children Xanadu?” Siabrey asked quietly.

“I...  I have many things to deal with,” he replied slowly and evasively.  “There aren’t many younglings left to replace us old ones...  but I must be off!  Follow the noise to the siabrie!  And ask them for help!” he said as his form glowed and shifted into a magnificent dragon.  “Kelir will help you!” he called as he charged forward, and his great wings rent the air as he took alight.  “I will be watching!  You won’t be alone!”

It was later that day when Siabrey began the trek off into the desert, against the advice of Lucius, and the misgivings of some of the others.

“I don’t know if we should be going after whatever made that noise,” Lucius said uncertainly as he helped Siabrey out of her tunic.  She shifted her wings so they poked out of her undergarments, and flapped them in the wind… it was an effort to make sure that whichever siabrie they met would see that she was not a threat.

_I hope its my father,_ her mind said as she turned to her lover.  “Hon… Xanny said it was the only way.  I want you all to stay behind me… 100 yards or so.  I don’t want it…”

“Hon, no way… what if something happens?  I want to be close enough to help you out,” Lucius said, his voice nearing a whine.  Siabrey grimaced, and then caved in.

“Alright… 100 feet.  Ok?”  Her scowl couldn’t help but change to a small smile at the grin of relief that covered his face.

“Alright…  We’ll keep behind you hon.  Lead the way.”

Some two days later, as the group was cresting a low ridge, the strange noise of clanks, shouts, and dull _whacks_ rose over the rising sunshine… and Siabrey’s back bristled…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Wizards, Tapestries, and Siabrie*

“I don’t know what that noise is,” Lucius said to Siabrey’s unanswered question.  The din of battle, coupled with the roar of an unknown creature.  It was deep, flowing, the same somber, rumbling noise they had heard nights before... only now far louder.

_I must go!_ Siabrey’s mind fought against her rising fear, _He’s here!  I know he is!  Thats him!_  She turned to Lucius, and with a voice more fit for a battlefield, barked, “Help me put on my armor!”

“You aren’t going...” Lucius started, before her eyes, red with flame, burned deep into him with the simple command of, “Do it.”

HE leapt of his horse, and within the minute her breastplate was on.   With a clank and a clack, she dashed forward, over the last rise....

And then she saw him... and them.

Two wizards, clad in garish yellow and purple robes, their hands waving in front of them as arcane magic charged the air.   Eight men and women, clad in various armors and armed with a menagerie of weapons, clustered about as well... all pressing their attack on one target.

Him.

He was over six feet tall, his skin a deep copper, his eyes as red as the deepest desert sunset, as crimson as the last embers of a glowing pyre.  About his shoulders hung long locks of golden hair that stretched to his waist, and the pointed ears of a fey poked out from the blonde showers about them.  His most startling feature was on his back... two wings, as colorful as stained glass, held his form hovering just off the ground... normally their long, elegant length would cover him from his shoulder to his back.  His mouth closed and the monstrous roaring noise died away.

_Father?_ her confused mind asked as she stopped at the top of the ridge, staring for a few moments.  As she watched, the creature came under furious attack from the two wizards, and anger boiled in her veins.  She drew her bow, and took careful aim, sending three shots into the male wizard that had most recently attacked the siabrie.

_Don’t hurt him!  Even if he is not my father!_

The rest of the party was now also taking in the scene from the hilltop... and they all made a nice, compact target... a fact the male wizard, mauled by Siabrey, now took note of.  

Before many in the party could react, the air about them seemed to explode, and the ground basted them hot underneath.  Most of the party saw in the split second before the inferno the little small bead that bounced into their midst, but sadly Elenya was too slow, and found herself horribly burned for her slow reaction time as the flames consumed about her.  Her charred form staggered away from the battle, barely clinging to life.

“Get to the rear!” Shaun barked at his love.  _Heaven protect her!_ he thought, looking back  as she pulled herself up and stumbled to the bottom of the ridge.  To his relief, she began casting healing upon herself, and her charring, smouldering wounds began to slowly pull together and heal.

Shaun, along with the other party members, then turned their attentions to the wizard that had just blasted them.  As they watched, his minions began to change direction, all storming up the ridge to this new threat.  

Siabrey’s voice snarled at seeing her friend burnt like that, as her own skin radiated its own discomfort and pain back to her.  She drew her bow, and as Tess and Shaun notched their own arrows, hers flew out towards Elenya’s bane.  The rest of the party joined the massive volley as well.  A literal ‘wall of arrows’ struck the offending wizard numerous times in the chest and abdomen, and he pitched to the side, a faint stream of blood trickling from his mouth.

His ‘mate,’ if she was such, looked only a little crestfallen at his demise, as she moved her hands about and arcane words formed in her lips.  Her speed suddenly becomes lightning quick, and Siabrey could see a faint residue of magic form in a sphere about her.  As Tess launched a powerful songstrike on her, the sphere crumpled only slightly, before harmlessly absorbing the damage of the massive blast.  

For herself, Siabrey notched arrows and launched them towards the wizard, and they pierced through her sphere and struck her hard.  The rest of the party began peppering on oncoming warriors with arrows as the battle turns into all out chaos.

As soon as she is able to, the wizard moves her hands in front of her, forming a large wall of iron to her front, stretching 15 feet to either side and twenty feet high.  The wall was thick enough that even a fireball from Siabrey’s necklace, despite being extremely powerful, could not break through it...  however, the blast did maul many of the oncoming humans, leaving many of their cloaks burnt cinders upon the ground.

As the maelstrom of humanity advanced, Siabrey looked to the desert lord,  and watched in awe as he advanced, now free of a mob massing around him.  With seeming aplomb he reached out and touched the warrior nearest him, and the woman, with nary a scream nor cry, crumbled into a pile of dust.

_They are powerful in both mind and spirit... I must be also,_ her mind thought as she drew her blade, preparing for close battle.  Her Lucius was by her side, and he formed another bead in his own hands, launching it into the middle of the six advancing warriors, killing one and maiming the rest in the resulting explosion.

The desert warriors, now within 30 feet of the party, broke into a charge, their screams now echoing with Siabrey’s, Lucius’ and Aris’.  Sword strokes rose and fell in frightening succession, and within a second, the greatsword of one of the henchmen had pierced through Lucius’ front armor, and exited out the back, apparently cleanly slamming through one of his kidneys.  The young lord collapsed to the ground, his body shaking in convulsions from the massive damage.

No coherent thoughts ran through Siabrey’s mind.... no cries of _My God Lucius!?_ or the like... only two simple emotions suddenly dominated her mind.  Fear, and vengeance.

Her sword danced through the air as dragonfly dances in the wind, and within seconds she had driven her foes from near Lucius’ unmoving corpse, even as her voice called out, “Grumki!  Heal Lucius! For the love of Kord and Hieroneous!  Heal Lucius!”

Even as the cleric of Kord rushed to the young lord’s side, Tess was rushing forward.  Seeing her songstrikes were ineffective, and now an iron wall blocked her arrows, she intended to dash behind the wall and to down the last wizard before she could conjure up any more terrors.  As she dashed forward, out of the corner of her eye, she spots a glint in the rising sun... the glint of plate mail as one of the henchmen lumbers on an intercepting path.  

Tess gets behind the wall, draws her bow, and delivers two shots into the wizard before the crushing force of a greatsword crashed through her light armor and into her abdomen.  Seconds later, the annoyed wizard recovered, and five bolts of magic energy lanced through her body... and Tess felt the world growing cold, her vision going black, and her world spinning as she tumbled to the ground...

“No!” Siabrey’s voice could be heard rising above the battlefield, and her own blade began to dance faster, with more urgency and fury... not only was Lucius down, but Tess was as well.  As Siabrey’s desperation began to result in shattered skulls of henchmen, she heard the distinctive noise of a horse’s gallop.  

Pellaron, clad in paladin’s armor, had remounted his horse, drawn out his lance, and now was on a death-charge through the midst of the battlefield.  His lance connected with the first of the henchmen, whose large and menacing sickle was of no use when Pellaron’s lance crushed his head to a pulp.   

The paladin’s vicious charge continued, as he crushed Tess’ assailant from behind with his glandil blade.  Using his mount as shelter, he then leapt off as the wizard desperately fired off spells to the other parts of her falling frontline.  One hand gently touched Tess’ temple, another the nape of her neck, and with a gasp and cry, her eyes flew open as he finished the incantations for _laying on hands_.

“You came very close, Tesseron Keldare,” he said quietly, still looking around, making sure none of the other henchmen approached. “Please be careful next time.. I...” he stopped, an cleared his throat (a move Tess picked out was very odd in the midst of a battlefield), “I mean, we couldn’t stand to lose you.”  

_Thats a right odd statement,_ she thought as she breathlessly thanked him.  She then leaned up, and saw for herself the results of her near fall... Siabrey was surrounded by a small pile of corpses and charging forward with Lucius right behind;  A henchmen, bawling at the feet of the siabrie, was casually turned to dust by the creature.  Crossbow bolts from Aristophle and Igbar crush ed another henchman.

Her front collapsing, her opponents closing in, the wizard started to move away... but before she could even turn, the siabrie was upon her, and with a light flick of his hand, her form, too, crumpled into nothing but dust as silence settled over the battlefield.

For a split second, Siabrey forgot about her blade now stuck in the entrails of one of the henchmen, she forgot about Lucius and Tess and her friends. She stood alone a little ways off from the others, her eyes trained on the desert lord who they had helped defend.

...the siabrie...standing over the pile that was once the female wizard, was looking directly at her, a mixture of confusion and... was it wondorment in his eyes?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Creature Named Kelir*

Ignoring Lucius’ orders to get herself healed, she slowly walked over to stand a few feet away from the siabrie. For a moment, red-eye met red-eye in silent wonder.

Swallowing past the lump in her throat, Siabrey raised a hand in automatic greeting, unknowing that her mother had done the exact same thing, 25 years ago. “Hello.”

Her voice echoed around the dunes, and drew a frown from the siabrie’s face. Her friends were instantly at Siabrey’s side, but she barely noticed them. She was too busy watching the desert lord’s lips moving silently, as if trying to remember a language they had not voiced in a very long time.

“He….low….Hellow…..Hello.” he finally got out, gazing around at the 8 humans. “Th…thank…y….you…for…ha….he…helping…me.”

“You are quite welcome,” Tess was the first to speak.

He gazed at them all for a few more moments, then gestured at Siabrey. “Wh…..what…are….you…he….hear….for?” Wordlessly, the fighter drew the parchment Xanadu had given her from her belt-pouch and handed it to the siabrie, her eyes never leaving his face.

With his long delicate fingers, the desert lord unrolled the parchment and read through it. His eyebrows raised in surprise at several points. 

_"My old comrade,

It has been many winters since we last took up arms together, against the Temple whose followers threaten your desert.  Today, another threat emerges, from the south.  You may not be aware of the County of Holstean, but its forces are sending a massive force of orcs and corruptions of nature northward, into the desert of the siabrie.  The person that bears this message comes in my name, to ask for your assistance in driving this force away and safeguarding your lands and their denizens.   Please provide them with shelter and assistance as they need... they will explain to you how their quest will help the cause.

Your former and soon to be comrade in arms,
Xanadu Brightcold."_


“So….I…am…to…to….h…help….you?” he asked as he finished, still struggling with the Common language.

“Yes.” Siabrey said slowly. The siabrie looked at her, then gestered at himself, then at her and the other. “Wh…who…are….names…” he struggled to say.

“What are our names?” Tess finished for him. He looked relieved, and nodded. Tess gave a small bow, “I am called Tess…Tesseron the Harper.” He looked confused at the last word until she lifted her instrument and pointed to it. “Harp.” He nodded, then shifted his eyes over to the person standing next to her, Pellaron. One by one, introductions were made, until at last the siabrie’s eyes drifted back over onto Siabrey, who had not spoken yet, but was staring at an area off to the left of the siabrie’s feet.

“You…name?” he asked. She lifted her eyes to his, and said in a soft whisper that was little more than a breath. “Siabrey.” His eyes widened. “You…are…siabrie?” The slight difference in pronunciation caused Siabrey to shake her head. “I am not a siabrie….my name is Siabrey.” The desert lord looked confused, but the golden-haired fighter continued on in that same breathless voice. “Who are you?”

The siabrie raised himself to his full 6 and a half-foot height. “My..name….Kelir.” 

Siabrey’s heart nearly skipped a beat, and the world darkened to but a single small circle in front of her. Swiftly drawing her katana, she dropped to one knee and held up the sword balanced across her palms.

“Siabrie Kelir…this is the sword of Stodiana Sipner, your lover of old….and my mother.”

Kelir gasped and grabbed the sword, his eyes traveling along the unsharpened edge and the runes carved there. Siabrey’s eyes began filling with tears as she stared up at the being in front of her.

“Kelir….I am your daughter.”


Kelir stood in shock, holding the sword of his old love in his hands and shaking his head in disbelief. 

_It cannot be…we were together for such a short time…she didn’t look with child…_

“No…Stodiana…not….” He said outloud. As he searched his memory for the word for pregnant in Common, he gestured as if having a big belly with his hand.

“Pregnant?” The tall blonde woman with the music instrument…a harp was it? supplied. 

“Yes.” He nodded. “Stodiana not pregnant.” For a moment the eyes of the woman who looked like a siabrie flashed with anger.

“She WAS pregnant, when you left her.” Her voice was still quiet, but now contained an edge strong as steel. It was that voice, coupled with the way her face twisted in suppressed anger, that convinced Kelir. 

_She sounds and looks exactly like Stodiana, but with the skin and eyes…and even the wings of a siabrie! Could it be…._



Kelir glanced down at his reflection in the glorious blade he still held clasped in his hands, and thought back to 25 years before, when the sword of his love had been broken in a tremendous battle with the sandhogs. Upon seeing her tear-streaked face, he had taken the shards and reforged them, deep in his lair in the desert’s sands. When he finished, and the blade was still hot, he found himself being drawn to its unmarked surface. The reflections of the fire’s light dancing along the blade had drawn him into a sort of trance, and when he awoke, he found runes carved deep into the unsharpened edge. As he had bent to read the Sylvan letters written there; his mind had swirled;


_When ocean waves mate desert sands, there one shall stand. When burning suns embrace frozen moons, there one shall stand. When the shadows of the damned fight, when the whirlwind of fury comes, when souls are torn to everlasting death…there one shall stand_


_What does it mean? Why did I carve that?_ he had thought at the time. He had no memory of carving those words, but they had obviously been done by his own hand.

When the blade had cooled he had taken it back to Stodiana, who gasped in surprise and delight, before asking about the carvings. Kelir had shrugged, and merely told her it was a protection of sorts.


And now…

His mind swam back to the present, to the young women who still knelt in front of him, so like a siabrie in color and appearance, yet with her mother’s countenance. _She has to be my daughter…there is no other explanation. If I had known when I left…But what is done is done. I cannot change the past, merely manage the present._ 

“Why did you leave my mother?” Siabrey asked, her voice still holding its steely edge as she glared at the man she now knew was her father, years of repressed anger barely being contained.

Kelir gave a soft sigh, and held the blade back out to the fire-eyed fighter. “I….” he gestured again, inwardly cursing at his inability to remember the language he had learned when he met Stodiana. “I….must….she….rock…” he grimaced in frustration and knocked on his head with one hand. Once again, the instrument women came to his rescue. 

“You had to leave, because she was hard-headed…stubborn?” She offered.

“Yes!” he gave a sigh of relief. “She…not able….survive…hot….”

“Because she wouldn’t have been able to survive out in the desert with you, and would have stubbornly tried to follow you. I see.” Tess nodded knowingly.

Siabrey’s face softened a bit, and she glanced at Lucius, who seemed unsure of how to act, now that he had finally met Lucius’ father. “I understand then…you loved her, and she loved you, but you had to be apart to protect her.”

Kelir’s mind was feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment. The crinkle of Xanadu’s note in his hand reminded him of why the humans clustered in front of him were here. They needed his help…his _daughter_ needed his help.

He held up the note and gestured out into the hills “I…will visit….other siabrie. See if…they help.”

“We would greatly appreciate that.” Tess said curteously, giving a little bow.

“I…will….return…in two….” He forgot the word for ‘days’ and settled for using his finger to indicate the sun moving through the sky, down to the horizon, then back up again.

“Two days.” Tess smiled. “We will camp here.”

Kelir nodded, and took one last look at Siabrey. Her eyes, so like his own, glistened with unfallen tears, but her face was stoic. _She would be 25 now…so young to this world, and yet so strong…just like her mother…_ 

Kelir spread his six-foot wings and leapt into the air. In seconds, he had disappeared into a sky painted red by the setting sun. 

Siabrey watched the part of the sky where she had last seen the shimmer of his wings for a long time. Finally, as the others began to move around her to set up camp, she sighed softly. “Safe journey…father.” She whispered to the setting sun.



Camp was set up swiftly and silently, as the party had had much practice. Siabrey helped Lucius for a while, then went to sit out on the edge of camp, gazing at the stars. She had noticed the fact that everyone had been glancing at her worriedly as she had been silent the whole night. She smiled slightly remembering Shaun’s antics to try to get her to laugh, including joking about her and Lucius’ ‘bear attack’ and trying to balance his rapier on one finger while kissing Elenya. 

She heard footfalls coming up from behind her, judged the gait and the heaviness of the step, and so was not surprised when Lucius lowered himself to the still warm sand. He was silent for a while, something for which she was grateful. 

_So much had happened these past few days; Lucius’ pesudo-proposal, Quinn’s death, the fact that our so-called ‘protective army’ may be destroyed, meeting my father at long last…_ She sighed softly as she gazed at a particularly bright winking star.

“You ok, Siabrey?” Lucius voice was hesitant. She glanced over and him and was shocked with the pain in his eyes. He was really worried about her…

“I’m fine, Lucius. It’s just…” she froze as her eyes realized that the star she had been gazing at was glowing brighter. Glowing brighter meant that it was getting closer…

She leapt to her feet and drew her sword, instinctively stepping in front of Lucius.

“Tess!” her voice called out in a hiss. The bard ran over from her spot by the fire.

“What is it, Siabrey?” the bard took in her friend’s rigid stance and drawn weapon, and felt her heart leap. _Oh no, is something out there…_

“Look!” Siabrey pointed at the bright light that was now much bigger, and seemed to be…twinkling?

“That’s made by light reflecting off something…” Siabrey’s eyes narrowed. She could just make out a long sinuous shape with gleaming golden scales...

“That’s a dragon!” she gasped in wonder.

A few minutes later, a 70-foot long golden dragon landed near the group. As Siabrey wondered if this could possibly be one of the dragons Xanadu was meeting with when she busted in telling him Quinn was dead and about Dingalus, the dragon trotted quickly up to the group.

“Are you…Siabrey?” he asked breathlessly.

“Yes….” Siabrey’s sword was lowered, but still ready, just in case.

The dragon beamed and for all the world looked like a puppy who had just brought his master a bone he had found. “Oh good! Xanadu told me you’d be easy to recognize…”

“Xanadu? Where is he, is he alright?” 

“He’s fine, he’s fine. He asked me to come check up on you.” At this proclamation, the dragon drew himself to his full, already impressive height. “He trusts me, you see.”

_Goodness, this dragon is just a kid!_ If the situation hadn’t been so dire, Tess would have laughed.

“He also asked me to find out if you had met any desert folk yet.” The dragon continued.

“Yes.” Siabrey answered immediately, giving her wings an unconscious twitch. “Kelir went to talk to the other siabrie to ask for their help.”

“Good, good! Xanadu will be pleased.” The dragon practically purred.

“Where _is_ Xanadu?” Tess pressed. 

“He is in the mountains to the south. A wizard of some kind has captured a large number of younglings.” The dragon growled. “Xanadu requests you to come help him as soon as you finish your mission here in the desert.”

“Of course we’ll help him. Poor little dragons.” Siabrey crooned. For some reason, the thought of Xanadu being a daddy, and someone hurting the ‘younglings’ as he called them caused a strange feeling to run through her. She felt angry, and yet…sad somehow. _No way, my body’s telling me it wants kids?_ She stole a glance at Lucius; the boy was focusing on the dragon, and his emotions were keenly visible on his face, he wanted to help the younglings too.

The golden dragon gazed down at them all, pride and pleasure showing all over his dragon face. “Thank you for helping us. There are so few dragons left…Xanadu is lucky to have such friends as you.”

“Tell Xanadu to take care. We don’t want anything bad to happen to him.” Tess smiled up at the young dragon, who nodded.

“I will. You be careful too. Come to the south Balarac Mountains as soon as you can. We will be watching for you!” With that, the gold dragon leapt into the air. pumping his wings furiously and raising a sandstorm around the party below. In seconds, he had disappeared back into the starry sky.

Once the dragon had gone, the party went back to sitting around the fire talking, all except Siabrey, who took up her position at the edge of the ring of light. Lucius came and sat next to her, helping her stare at the stars. After a while, his arm snaked out to wrap around her waist, and he pulled her close.

“I love you, Siabrey.” His voice was warm and husky.

She lay her head on his shoulder, delighting in the simple pleasures of being close. “I love you too.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of a Creature Named Nimble, and the Wrightness of his Fall*

_Look at those two,_ Tess shook her head and smiled at Lucius and Siabrey laying on a nearby ridgetop.  Against the darkness of the night, by the light of a thin moon Tess could make out every now and then one of their arms rising to point at a distant shining star.  _Its so cute...  

I wish someone would do that with me,_ the quieter, sadder part of her chimed in.  Off to the side, Shaun and Elenya were visible snuggling close to each other, one of them giggling at as a previously quiet game of tickling grew a little out of hand. She sighed as she laid down in her own cot; Quin, years ago, would have done such a thing, keeping her company at a time like this, making her laugh.   True, he wasn’t gone forever, thanks to the Temple of Hieroneous, but nonetheless, the loneliness bit harder into her.

_Be brave... its ok_ her mind comforted the raw wound in her soul that had slashed deep into her in Obash.  _You aren’t alone._  She gave a slight, shuddering sigh, and quietly but forcefully pushed Quin, and any complaints of being alone like this, out of her mind.

_Focus Tess... what was it the great bard Renyauld sang?  ‘Sleep is the food of the gods when it can be found... therefore thou shat eat and sup a true feast.’   You need your rest... rest..._

For the party, this night would prove the last restful one for some time to come, and all enjoyed the quiet stillness of the desert night, though many did not appreciate the chill that accompanied it; without much flora to moderate the heat, the desert was prone to wild swings... cool, crisp nights and blazing hot days.  Some party members even took to gathering extra blankets to combat the cold.

Siabrey awoke beside her own heater, as Lucius stirred, rolling over and bumping her shoulder in the process.  Siabrey’s eyes fluttered open to see his face only inches from hers, a sleepy smile on his yet unwoken lips.  She started to smile at the sleeping boy, only to have the smile die halfway out of her mouth, and suddenly change to a frown as she noticed two things with concern.

One, Lucius was _hot_, and for once not just in the physically attractive sense.  His skin was blazing to the touch... she felt if she had her arm under him too long, it might even burn.  Second, his face, indeed all of his exposed skin along his arms and legs, looked rosy... red in some places... as if by a bad sunburn.  But there was no sun at night....

“Luke, honey?” she pushed him softly, gently brining him into the world of those that are awake.  His sleep filled eyes blinked twice, before a lazy smile spread across his lips.

“G’morning,” his tired mouth slurred, as he leaned close for a kiss.  His eyes opened a little wider after a few seconds when he realized he wasn’t getting one, and instead his ears got a question.

“Hon?  Are you alright?” Siabrey asked, very worried.  _Is something going on with his blood again?  I know he felt warm in Irulas as well..._

”I’m... fine,” he said slowly after unpursing his expectant lips, his voice and face both confused.  Siabrey saw his confusion, and ran a reassuring hand down the side of his face, kissing his lips lightly.

“You looked a little red skinned this morning, I wanted to make sure you were fine,” she said soothingly even as her mind continued to worry.  _Something is wrong with him... we need to hurry up!  We need to get that sword, now!_

The first full day of waiting for Kelir proved dull and boring.  To her relief, Siabrey noticed less than an hour after rising Lucius’ reddened skin looked normal.  Most of the party sought shelter in the shadow of the large ridge that they camped beside.  Siabrey at times during the day stripped to her underclothes and walked out in the desert, feeling the sands shift beneath her feet, and feeling strangely at home... just as much as she did breathing the brisk salt of ocean air at the Sipner manor, or in Lucius’ arms.

_I’ve only been here... a day in this spot? A week and a half in the desert?  And it still feels like home..._  Part of her mind quietly mulled asking Lucius that once this mess was over, he consider moving his capital here, in the desert....  _So majestic, so quiet and peaceful..._ her mind laughed as a dry breeze swirled around her.

Tess sat and worked on fine tuning several of the ballads she had been working on, with others intermittently at times tossing in their opinions.  Pellaron notably attempted to sing with her at one point, but his voice sadly was closer to a screeching whale, and he quickly stopped with Tess’ gentle persuasion.   Shaun and Elenya spent the day rough-housing like schoolchildren, or trying to outdo each other in small tricks;  Shaun would balance his rapier on his hand, Elenya would try to balance Xanadu’s old quarterstaff on her palm, etc.  Shaun later scared Elenya with a desert grasshopper, a stunt that earned numerous playful punches.

As the heat of the day gave way to the coolness of the night, the party once again returned to their campground, and watches were set.  Still worried about Lucius, Siabrey decided to take third watch with him... hoping she could talk to him, and tell him the true reason the party was out in the desert so far...

It took several minutes before the previous people on watch, Shaun and Grumki, finally began their regular light snores.  Siabrey tiptoed over to them, and deftly held her palm only inches from their heads.  When she got no movement from them aside from the regular whisper of a sleeping person’s breath, she tiptoed back to Lucius... and noticed he had a rather roguish smirk on his face.

“Hon, should I grab a blanket for us to...” he started to whisper, the light voice carrying a hint of hope for things to come.  She shook her head no, and watched as his face fell slightly.

_Not on watch, love,_ Siabrey thought mentally, despite part of her mind thinking how nice it would be to slip off into the desert night for a few minutes.  While she was madly in love with Lucius, her bodyguard instincts had clear lines that would not be crossed... at least as long as there was no gigantic silver dragon around.  _I have something thats unfortunately a little less pleasant... but it needs to be done.

Ok, Siabrey... just tell him._

“Lucius,” she said quietly, “I... need to talk to you about something.”  She sat down beside him, and he noticed the seriousness in her face.

“Not another bad talk, I hope?” he said resignedly, a thin smile of hope on his face.  Siabrey’s heart relaxed at his wan humor, and she let a smile slip through.

“No... not one of the relationship talks.”  _Thank God,_ her mind chimed in.  “I just want to tell you something about you... you know?  Something you need to...” her voice, already quiet from the whisper, grew more and more faint as her eyes picked up something in the desert.

“What?” Lucius said quietly, watching her eyes and seeing how they looked far off.  When she suddenly rose, sword in hand, he was on his feet as well.  “Should I awaken the party?”

“Yes... now.” Siabrey said quietly, walking away from the light.

She had caught at first just a momentary glimpse of two figures, a glimpse that revealed the thing shining of armor, and two humanoid shapes.

”Who are you?” Siabrey challenged as the two figures approached.  As she watched, the drew nigh unto where the campfire’s light ended, and stopped.

“We are friends,” one of them calls back, his voice sounding strangely nasal, and not quite right.  Siabrey’s ears pick up that it was the one to the right that spoke.

“What are your names?” she called, her peripheral vision showing that the rest of the party was donning armor.  The two figures did not advance, instead standing where they were, motionless.

“They call me Nimble,” the one who spoke earlier said.  The other did not speak, and a soft desert wind blew their capes behind them ominously.

“Come closer to the fire, so we can see you, Nimble,” she called again.  There was no reponse.

_They are definitely not friends, if they will not come closer to us,_ Siabrey thought, her hands finding their slashing positions on the grip of her swordhilt.  “Please, or how can we trust you?”

“We are afraid of the fire,” Nimble replied ominously, “but we will approach.”

_Afraid of the fire?  What creature’s are afraid of fi.... ice creatures?  Here, in the desert!?_

Her confusion was interrupted as the two figures finally walked into the light.  Both were clad in steel armor from head to foot, with nary a piece of flesh revealed.  Long, violet cloaks hung from their backs as they clanked closer to the party.  

“We work for your lord and master,” the one that hadn’t spoke yet intoned, his voice almost exactly the same as the other man’s.  Siabrey and the party backed away from them, just as slowly as they advanced.

“Who is our lord and master then?” Siabrey said bluntly.  _Tess is going to smack me for that!_ she winced after it came out of her mouth.

“Countess Caladron!” the two said at the same time, and the light of magic sprung from their bodies as each flashed out two rapiers.  With nary a word, they charged, both headed for Siabrey, the one closest to them.  (Nimblewrights, but _cat’s grace_ and _haste_ thrown in for fun... yay!)

Despite her preparedness, the speed and ferocity of their assault caught Siabrey completely unawares, and all four of their blades found her, slashing her legs, her torso, her arms with devastation precision.  She felt herself start to fall after a flurry of blows on her left leg, but somehow managed to remain standing.  Her fury mounting, she swung her katana in a devastating series of moves that would have killed a normal man... only to watch in horror as the two creatures _dodged_ all of her blows save one, their forms whirling through the air with an ease that would have made an air elemental proud!

The rest of the party launched assaults with gusto, only to discover the same problem... most of their attacks, even shots from point blank range from the master bowmen, were deftly dodged by the two creatures.  To make matters worse, as Siabrey’s blow landed hard in the torso of the first creature, no blood or gore came flying out... only metal and gears.

_Constructs?!_ Tess’ mind cried in alarm, _Constructs that move this fast, this deadly!?[_

Tess uttered a short prayer to Oldimarraand prayed her music might help.  Her voice rose in the night, and to her joy, it seemed to affect the second creature attacking Siabrey.  The creature didn’t fall, but his frame shook with the harmonics of her attack.

Lucius drew up, and launched a series of magic missiles at the creature directly to Siabrey’s front, which gouged out its torso, exposing more nuts, bolts and wires as it reeled under the blows.  Grumki, tired of waiting by the sidelines, charged into the fray, barely missing with his warhammer.  Nonetheless, the pair continued their ferocious assault.  

The one directly in front of Siabrey lashed out at her again, and once again a flurry of blows nearly brought the fighter to her knees.  The other creature lashed out at Grumki, almost dragging him to the ground.  Tess, Grumki and Siabrey managed to connect on their blows, but no one else does.

Behind Siabrey, Lucius drew his sword and charged forward into the fray to try and pull her out.  She didn’t realize he was there until his frame shoved her aside, and she caught a glimpse of his eyes... and her heart stopped.

They were ice blue, flaming with rage, and his skin was off color in the light of the fire... indeed, it was close to the light of the fire.  Vile words spewed from his mouth as his blade narrowly missed the nimblewright in front of her, and managed to catch herself and push him back.

_No Lucius!  Don’t let them get to you!_ her mind snarled, as she noticed the numerous gouges in the creature in front of her.  He was clearly badly hurt, and she focused her energies again into her swings, with each hoping it would be the last.  Siabrey’s first assault was a whirling attack, a spur of the moment move inspired by the strikes that had crippled her, and it wielded devastating results; the creatures head flew off its body, and in a fury, Siabrey proceeded to begin pounding, kicking and punching the remains on the ground.

The other creature continued its blind, whirling dervish assaults, striking Grumki yet again, and for the first time, Grumki lost his footing under the flurry of attacks and fell on his back.  There was a collective gasp from the party as the creature whirled its two rapiers lazily in the air above Grumki’s neck, clearly intended for a _coup de grace_, when there was a flash of light, a small pop, and the creature’s head, then its frame, collapsed to the ground in a heap.

As the party looked up in amazement, they saw Elenya, jumping up and down rather happily, the last vestiges of a _magic missile_ still on her fingertips.

“I actually _killed_ something!” she cheered, as she helped Grumki to his feet.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Speaking to the Dead, and the Chaos that Followed*

“By Hieroneous’...” Shaun started, before changing his exclamation upon remembering there were paladins present, “dang that was a hard fight!”

Tess meanwhile pulled Siabrey away from her furious beating of the rubble of the mechanical creatures sent to kill them.   “Siabrey!  Tend to Lucius!” she hissed, and almost instantly Siabrey’s anger vanished into the night wind.

“Luke?” she asked worriedly, approaching his form.  He was standing, clutching his knees.  When he looked up at her, she saw his eyes were fine, though his heavy breathing was loud and a little raspy.

“You need to be healed,” he rasped matter of factly behind a relieved smile before coughing.

Siabrey stood motionless for a second, and then grabbed him and pulled him close.  _I thought I lost you for a second, Lucius! _

“Luke,” her muffled voice spoke into his chest, “Don’t do that again, don’t scare me like that.”  _Please... Hieroneous, keep his mind safe!_

“Like what?” Lucius looked down at her, a look of confusion on his face..

_He doesn’t know what happened... his conscious mind doesn’t register it,_ Siabrey understood immediately, and she responded by holding him closer.  “Your eyes went scary, Luke.  That’s all.”  He hugged her tightly in return.

“I’m sorry if I scared you,” Luke said quietly, holding her tight, “I didn’t mean to.”  

_I know you didn’t, Luke... I know,_ Siabrey thought quietly, holding him close.


Shaun grinned at Elenya, meanwhile, and gave her a knuckle pump, which she eagerly returned.  Giggling, the two hugged each other tightly and kissed, after which Shaun loudly proclaimed, “I have the most kick ass girlfriend ever!  She is good with spells, good with a dagger, and she fixes a mean breakfast!”  At the last remark, Shaun looked at Elenya with a smirk, and she playfully elbowed him in the side, the two wrestling playfully until they rolled down the ridge slope, off into the darkness.

_I’d follow, but there’s no telling what I’d interrupt,_ Tess thought, her bodyguard instincts conflicting with her common sense and “no seeing others having sex,” attitude.  _I can understand being happy you just took down a bad guy, but SHEESH... there might be more...

I should head down._

With an exasperated sigh, she stumbled down the slope a few yards, until she could see the forms of Shaun and Elenya, still wrestling around in a goofy manner.

“Children!” she hissed, loud enough for them to hear, “there might be more of these creatures about!  Please stay up here with the rest of us, so we don’t have to rescue your silly behinds?”  She didn’t see their embarrassed reaction, as Tess was too busy heading up the hill, trying to push out of her mind that while she didn’t see anything, it was clear part of Elenya’s corset was already undone.


At the hilltop, Tess saw there was a deepening discussion already between Grumki and the paladins over what to do with the bodies.

“We cannot leave them here,” Grumki said, his voice actually a quiet rumble for once.  “Their friends will find them.  We cannot stay here in the open either.”

“There’s an outcropping about three hundred yards that way,” Siabrey volunteered, using her knowledge gained from her wanderings during the day, “its close enough that my father could see us during the day, but at night anyone look for these people wouldn’t see us.”

“Lets bury these mechanical... things,” Tess said quietly, “and drag the bodies of the humans still on the sands from the first battle over to the new location, and bury them...”

“No, don’t bury yet,” Grumki rumbled.  “I need to speak with them... find out who their master is, where they come from...”

“Um... they’re _dead_ Grumki, in case you haven’t noticed?” Shaun, now back at the top of the hill, volunteered with a snooty voice.  Grumki turned, and with a grin (half orc grins were very frightening) said sweetly, “Do not tell Grumki how to be a cleric... and Grumki will not tell you how to run things on your mattress.  Thank you.”  The brute then turned from Shaun and Elenya, who had been shocked into silence, and faced the others again.

”I can speak with the dead, and ask each of them four things... simple questions with simple answers.  Perhaps it will shed light on why they were fighting your father,” he nodded to Siabrey, “or why these two mechanical abominations tracked us here.”

Tess sighed, and said quietly, “very well.  It looks like we have some work tonight.  Strong bodies to dragging the bodies.”



As Siabrey reached down and grabbed the arrow filled (and now slowly mummifying) corpse of the sorcerer killed two days prior, she looked back towards Lucius.  He was standing, facing away from her, looking across the desert... his back straight, his head high, but could read a vacant stare on his face, even though she couldn’t see it.

_What’s bothering you, my love?_ she wanted to ask.  As if he heard her question, he turned and looked at her...

...and his eyes were blue again, this time with no combat or danger to her to rile him up.

_What?!_ was Siabrey’s first reaction as she dropped the body.  She started heading towards him, and saw that his skin was once again off color.  She reached out and touched him... his arm was hot to the touch.

“Luke?  Luke are you alright?” she asked again, knowing the correct answer.  She’d never spoken to him when he was in a state like this, and she feared the voice that would come from his lips.  Surprisingly, his normal voice answered, rather absent-mindedly.

“I’m fine,” he sighed, glancing across the dark sands before turning back to her with a smile, “I’m just admiring the other place your family calls home.”

_He spoke normal,_ she stopped.  _This isn’t like the other times.  Normally, he’d be in a battle rage, and he would forget what happened... he’d blank out.  He hasn’t blanked out... its happening when he’s normal!_

”Are.. are you sure?” she pressed.  _What’s doing this to you, Luke?  There’s no fighting!  I don’t want you to be swept up in your mothers... power..._  She cast a hurried glance at the bodies around, all had residual magic still clinging to them.

“Yes, I am.  I’m worried every time you ask that question that I did something... did I?” he asked worriedly.  She looked up at him, and saw the blueness in his eyes was glowing even fiercer.  

“Luke... maybe... you should go talk to Elenya... over there,” Siabrey pointed, patting him on the back.  Elenya had been forcibly told by Tess to go and tend the camp, instead of exerting herself and trying to move bodies bigger than her... Tess saw no reason for her to make herself sick.  She happened to be far from the bodies of the Countess’ henchmen.

“Why?” Lucius asked, “My back could be of better use...”

“Luke,” Siabrey began, trailing her fingers over his chest, “please.  She’s lonely... she hasn’t seen Shaun for... what... an hour,” Siabrey grinned.  “Keep her company, we’ve got plenty of hands to move things here.  There’s some tents that need to replaced as well, and she’ll need help.”  Lucius grinned at Siabrey’s joke, nodded, heading over towards the camp.

_Maybe keeping him away from her henchmen can help for a bit,_ Siabrey thought, as she picked up the body and began moving it faster.
As the party moved the bodies, Shaun kept a count of the items the party dragged off of the men, and an ever growing tally was kept.  Shaun’s growing tally totalled nearly 7,000 gold pieces, 19 gems (the best specimens being a star ruby easily worth 6,000 gold, a jasmal worth over 1,000, and a white opal worth 850), 3 usable potions, 11 scrolls, a wand, a magic amulet, a magic set of bracers, and a strange, magic pin.  The items were carefully stored in the bag of holding the group had also found, for later identification.

More interestingly, the party discovered that the male wizard indeed was the “tapestry thief” they had heard of in Obash.  In his posession were at least ten sections of tapestries... but only five sections drew the party’s interest.  They were very crude, the first depicting Ananias sending men out to contact “daemons and great wyrms of belowe.”  The next had the Emperor sending forth an army, and the third had the two forces, including Ananias’ “great wyrms,” fighting the Imperial army at Kardatic.  The fourth depicted the Imperial army tearing down the “tower” at the “temple” where Ananias’ troops were chased to, along with Ananias’ dead body.  

It was the last scroll, however, that sent chills down the group’s spine.  It depicted Imperial clerics hiding away Ananias’ black staff, which contained a demon that “leveled a great curse against House Caladron and the Impire.”  Below the drawing of the man burying the staff was a small caption, which read, “The hiding of the daemon lord Graxxt and his stave.”

_Graxxt?_ Tess asked, searching through her lyrics list of songs of those days... and no Graxxt came to mind.  As she calmly tried to place the name, she re-read the scrolls, and hiss with disgust, _This man clearly wasn’t an educated cleric... he can hardly spell anything ri..._

Her blood froze as she realized what ‘Graxxt’ really was.

“The staff has freaking _Gra’zzt_ bound inside of it?” she snapped.  “Holy father of elves!”

“What?” Siabrey asked, confused.  _I’ve never heard of any Gra’zzt before..._

”Gra’zzt,” Tess began, drawing on all of her bardic knowledge of the demons of below, “is said to be among the chief of demons... among the most powerful of a powerful breed.  He is known as the corrupter... he lures with lust, greed, power, and wealth, only to use those souls to his ends.  And his mother,” she nods to Lucius, “bound _him_ in her freaking staff!”

“That impresses even the strength of Kord,” Grumki said quietly.

“So... his mother,” Siabrey said, trying to understand, “bound one of the most powerful demons in her staff?”

“No, the demon was in the staff already, but she is controlling it!  Holy Hieroneous, we now know what we’re up against...”

“The very gates of the Abyss itself...” Pellaron said quietly.



As dawn approached, Grumki moved among the dead humans, and picked the sorcerer, and the warrior that had chased down Tess to be the ones that would be questioned.  The sorcerer, while mad, was obviously the leader, and the plate mailed, greatsword wielder, from his equipment, was obviously a chief lieutenant.  As the nimblewrights had no souls, they could not be questioned.

Grumki sank to the ground in front of the sorcerer, calling upon Kord’s strength to pull the soul from its journey to the afterlife, to answer questions about its activities in the First World.   Inside of Grumki’s head, a voice enters, one he’s never heard before.  It cackles with strangeness... oddness... and lack of control.

“Who are you?” Grumki asked the new voice.

“I AM STRYBYRON, LORD OF THE DESERT!” the voice announced pompously.  “Lordie lordie lordie..I rule this PLACE!”

“Who were your men?”

“My men worked for me... for money!  Money money money money moeny....” the voice danced, and Grumki began to wonder about the man’s sanity before his fall.

“Where you affiliated with the Countess Lucilda of Holstean?”

“Countess of what?  I am Count, Duke, King and Tootlepop of this desert!” the voice burbled.  Grumki sighed again, and asked his last question.

“Why did you attack the siabrie?”

“Him?  He invaded my lands!  I rule this desert!  I want all the tapestries, to hang on my floors!  Yeeee....” the voice vanished as the Ferrymen of Souls reclaimed their prize and carried it onwards towards its Judgement.

Grumki sighed, and broke out of his trance.  As party members hurriedly peppered him with questions, he shook his head.  “He did not know the Countess... the strength of Kord was not in that one’s mind.”

The body of the warrior was brought over, and once again Grumki knelt over its form and prayed to Kord for guidance and strength.  Another voice, this one stern and taciturn, entered his mind.

“Who are you?”

“My name was Tarik,” the voice replied, sound, though a little sad.

“Who were your masters?”

“My masters were Strybyron and his sister, Eika.”

_So thats the name of the female wizard turned to dust_.

“Who does your master work for?”

“My master worked for no one but himself... he was quiet strange... very odd... very mad...” Tarik’s voice said.

“Why did you join your master?” Grumki asked his last question.

“Strybyron paid well.  Sure I had to put up with a madman, but I was earning more gold than half of my village...” the voice started to fade, as another prize was recovered for its trip to Oblivion.

Grumki broke his trance, and relayed the information to the party. 

Siabrey snorted. “So in other words, we didn’t learn anything other than that wackjob of a wizard thought he was king of the desert or something, and the others were all peons hired to help him get tapestries.”

_Wait a minute, wizards with tapestries…this must be that ‘Mad-Mage’ the temple of Heironeous sent us after! Our quest is done, which means…_ “They can heal Quinn now.” Tess beamed happily.
Siabrey raised an eyebrow. “What?”

“The quest that the Temple of Hironeous sent us on; these are the wizards that we were supposed to kill.”

Siabrey smiled and gave the other woman a hug. “That is really great. Now we can see Quinn again!”

Shaun kicked the body of the dead wizard. “Well, at least someone’s finally going to PAY us for disposing of this vermin. Ow!” he exclaimed as Siabrey wacked him over the head. 


_*Warning, the following may contain scenes that may offend Eric’s grandmother* – note from drag n fly (refers to this post and the next)_


After giving Shaun a wry grin and the comment that ‘your head’s hard enough, Elenya hits it all night,’ she went to check on Lucius and Elenya. She was very glad to see the couple chatting away, and Lucius’ eyes were back to normal.

_Whew, I’m glad that that’s over. I bet it was the residual magic around those guys that made them go all funny. It’s strange how he didn’t lose his memory this time…_ Despite the fact that Lucius was well again, Quinn was going to be ok, and her father would be back sometime soon, she felt the urge to be alone and think things over again.

Leaving the others to bury the wizard’s and Tarik’s bodies, she wandered off to sit in the sun a short ways away from camp...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Musings*

_It really is beautiful out here._She mused, eyes tracing the curves of the dunes. _I wonder what it’ll be like when this is all over. I wonder if we’ll even still be alive…_ She then sighed softly as she heard Lucius’ distinctive gait making its way over to where she sat. _I really need to teach him to walk quieter…._

“Hi, Luke.” She said shortly as he plopped to the ground next to her. 

“What’cha doing out here again, Siabrey?” he slid his fingers across the grainy ground between them and stroked her fingers gently.

She shrugged. “Just thinking.”

“Anything you want to tell me about?” he gave her a sideways attempt at a grin that slid off his face as she didn’t return it.

She sighed again, then leaned over to give him a quick kiss. “I’m just worried, Luke. That’s all. There’s so much going on that we’re stuck in the middle of.” _Not to mention the fact that your magic seems to be taking over even outside the battlefield…_ She blew out a breath. “I miss my mother too. I don’t know how I’m ever going to possibly fit all of this in a letter…” After that she fell silent, and Luke took the hint that she wanted to be alone.

As he started walking off though, he stopped after taking only a few steps, and turned back around to sit with her again. At her questioning glance he merely shrugged and drapped his arms across his legs. “I just wanted to be with you.” Siabrey gave him a warm smile, before turning to stare out across the burning dunes again. They sat several inches apart, not needing to touch, but being close in their silence.

Although the beating sun wasn’t bothering Siabrey at all, Lucius began to sweat profusely. “I’m sorry sweetie, but I’m going to have to go sit in the shade. Unlike you, I’m not half desert lord.” Siabrey smiled at him again, but her eyes were still focused on the dunes. “Ok sweetie. I’ll come back in a bit ok.” As Lucius stood he gave her a soft kiss on the head. “Don’t stay out here too long.” She nodded absently, leaving Lucius with a slightly miffed feeling. He wasn’t used to being ignored in favor of acres of sand and sun.

He headed back to sit in the shelter of the outcropping where they had stayed the night before. Elenya was cooking some sort of stew over the fire, occasionally rapping Shaun’s fingers as he tried to dart in to steal a taste. Grumki was proclaiming quite loudly to the shocked looking paladins what a battle of strength between Kord and Hironeaous would be like. Tess, the sane one, was calmly tuning her harp and composing a song for Siabrey and her father. Lucius sat down near to her and took a swig from his canteen. After a few minutes of listening to Tess come up with rhymes for ‘fire-eyes’ and ‘hair of gold’ he tried to interject with a few pointers about Siabrey’s beauty. After tolerating his attempts at ‘helping’, Tess finally told him that his descriptions were slightly too…_lewd_ for the common barroom crowd.

Lucius pouted. “But it was my birthday two days ago, Tess. Can’t I help as a birthday present?” Tess laughed in mild surprise. “So you’re what, 17 now?” _So now Siabrey’s only seven years older than you rather than eight._ Lucius nodded happily. “So, can I help now?” 

Tess rolled her eyes. _He’s never going to leave, unless…_ She pulled a piece of paper and a stylus from her pack and thrust them at Lucius. “Here, write your own song, and maybe I’ll add music to it later.” _Maybe... though if you keep writing things like that..._

Looking like he’d just received the world’s greatest gift, Lucius grabbed the writing materials eagerly and sat down on a rock across from Tess, the stylus already scratching across the paper. Occasionally Tess heard him murmuring to himself, and one he asked her “Tess, what rhymes with...?”

Tess’s fingers, normally quite skilled, dragged across her harp strings producing a high-pitched shriek. _What are you writing, Lucius? A song or an nudie essay?_ A quick glance at his paper confirmed that it was, in fact, the latter, and she blushed at some of his descriptions of Siabrey’s ‘assets.’ _That description he wrote is... well... OVERGENEROUS in my opinion.  Then again, he is only 17..._ She then saw one particular cantrain and sighed, _Logically, Luke, how would you be able to walk if that section were true?_ She rolled her eyes and settled down to ignoring Lucius, who gasped in sudden realization and scrawled down a word that looked suspiciously like...

_Did he actually WRITE that?  What an amateur…that doesn’t even rhyme!_Tess’s musical side of her mind thought, before the other non-perverted side gave it a slap.

Lucius finished not long later, and ran out into the desert to hand his ‘poem’ to Siabrey with a grin as wide as the horizon. She accepted it graciously before glancing over it and blushing deeply.

_Hmm, not bad….’Her eyes are gorgeous, fierce and red; I love it when she…’ Oh god, did he actually write this?_ She glanced at Lucius, who looked for all the world like a puppy waiting to be rewarded for bringing his master his slippers.  _I could so see him like that sometimes,_ her mind playfully wandered.

“Tess wouldn’t change her song to include these lyrics.” Lucius explained, pointing out the offending couplets. “Even though my birthday just passed.”

Siabrey’s eyes shifted quickly from the overly descriptive lyrics to Lucius’ face. “Your birthday?! Why didn’t you tell me?”

Lucius shrugged. “What with everything that’s been happening, I just forgot.”

Siabrey mind was whirling. _I need to get him a present…but what?_ Suddenly she had an idea. “Wait here, I’ll be back soon.” She thrust the paper back into Lucius’ hands, and took off at a dead run into the desert. Tess noticed and the harp gave another ‘sqawk’ as her fingeres grasped reflexively. 

“Where is she going?!” she yelled out to Lucius, who stood staring after Siabrey’s fast receding dust-cloud. He merely shrugged and turned, a half-smile on his face. 

“Gaaaah!” she yelled out loud, throwing up her hands in frustration. _This party is harder to keep track of than a pack of druids with trackless boots and haste!_ 

Siabrey returned a few hours later, looking dusty and disheveled, but a big smile on her face. “Here, Lucius. Happy birthday.” She held out a small wooden eagle that she had carved from a  dried piece of sand-washed white wood. Its wings were half-furled to catch an invisible breeze, and it mouth open as though a silent scream of fury echoed from its throat. As she held it out to him she leaned forward and whispered in his ear suggestively. “I’ll give you the other half of your present next time we’re alone…”

Lucius froze, the eagle forgotten, as his eyes took in Siabrey’s hand-on-hip, chest thrust slightly forward stance. “Um, it’s daylight now. We could probably sneak off so I can get my present now…” he smiled and reached out a hand to rub his fingers around her wrist as his voice dropped huskily. “I learned some new *spells*...” he began, and Siabrey’s eyes widened momentarily in surprise.. then narrowed with a grin. 

“What kind of...” she started to ask, before stopping and deciding to just run and find out.  “Let’s go!” The two ran over to camp, grabbed her pack, and took off running into the desert, giggling the whole way. Tess didn’t even bother asking, but merely waved her hand over her shoulder at them. “If you get into trouble, just read them your poem, Lucius. They’d probably die of embarrassment!”  she shouted.

_Just like a bunch of horny kids_ Tess’ mind fumed slightly.  _We’re in the middle of the desert, came under attack from nasties the night before, an army on the hunt for us, and they can only think about... GAH!_

Three hours later, the pair returned much happier, and even more disheveled. Once again, Siabrey was her normal goofy post-time with Lucius self, and laughed as Grumki and Shaun got into a rock throwing contest (Grumki, of course, won).

The competition brought her fighting blood to the surface, and coupled with her immense joviality, she decided to lure Lucius into a sparring contest.

“Hey Luke!” she called over to the boy who was once again working on his ‘poetry.’  “I need a sparring partner?  Want to give it a whirl?”

“Not really,” he looked up with a smile, “you’re much too fast with your sword.  Besides,” he winked,  “I need a little rest after...”

“Pleaseee?” she sauntered up to him, batting her eyelashes.  _Innocent pleading should do the trick of persuasion..._

Lucius looked at her, gave a chuckle, and stood up.  “Alright... alright.  Let me get my sword.  What are we going towards?”

“Best two out of three!” Siabrey grinned.  “I hope you last as long here as you did just an hour ago!”

“We’ll see,” he laughed, carrying his sheathed blade out to meet her. 

_Ok,_ her mind began the standard eyeing of her ‘opponent,’ if she could use that word for her love, before the first blow was even thrown.  _My blade is smaller… sharper… his is big, clumsy and heavy,_ she thought as he pulled out his bastard sword.  _His advantage is coming down from above… the sheer weight of his blade can carry the day… I must be fast, so his blade lands on thin air.  Then I can strike from the side…_  her mind plotted.

She watched with some pleasure as Lucius, as predicted, hefted his sword above his head before the fight.  She adopted a low guard position, her blade angled towards the ground, at a slight left slant.  _Cut up and left, push his blade aside, and flit towards his throat… that’ll end it in one fell swoop._

The two stared at each other, Siabrey trying to focus, but Lucius maintained a half grin on his face… which troubled her.

_Don’t smile when you are in the midst of a spar…_ her mind silently commanded him, but he did not understand her furrowed brow or rather stern look.  _Well then, if you won’t focus, this means an easy match for me…_

In a flash, her blade slashed upwards, catching his just as he started his downward swing.  Her left slash drove his blade away from her, and with such force that it flew out of his hands and sailed into the desert sands some five feet away.  Her sword then rotated back, ending a good six inches from his neck.  A true spar would have had her blade ending only an inch away.

“I win,” she grinned.  “Again?” 

“Um… no.  You won kinda handily there,” Lucius said quietly, holding his hands up in surrender.

“No!  No no no no… you have to go again!  Its two out of three, remember?”  she giggled, and ran over to pick up his sword, and tossed it back to him.  “C’mon!”  She then adopted an alternate route, and walked rather sultrily towards him and grinned, “Pleaseeeee?”

Lucius gave a huff, and swung his blade around a bit as Siabrey grinned in triumph and took her old position.  “C’mon now, Luke… surprise me with your skills!”  He still was idly swinging his blade around with no real motion in mind.

_C’mon… any day now…_ she thought, her stance and tenseness slowly relaxing.  _Will he ever stop those practice swings?_

As if answering her unspoken criticism, his blade suddenly whirled towards her, and it was with the barest of margins that her katana blocked the swing.  She slid her sword down his own, only to find that he skillfully used the guard to shove her blade back… and the fight was on.

For another ten minutes, the swords danced through the air… Siabrey’s skill and speed versus Lucius’ brute power and weight.  Finally, she once again caught his blade awkwardly and managed to shove it to the ground before hers was at his neck again.  Breathing heavily, she laughed.

“Good fight!  One more match!”

“But you’ve already won best two out of three,” Lucius complained, resting his hands on his knees.  “Its hot… its not good sparring weather.  You have an unfair advantage!”

“Which is?” she walked slowly up to him again.

“You distract me with… you!” he finally said, his attempt at sounded exasperated failing due to the nascent grin slowly forming on his face.

“Then pretend I’m someone else!  C’mon!”  She dragged him back to the impromptu sparring circle, and laughed, “Pretend I’m Shaun!”

Lucius’ face squinched.  “Why on earth would I do that?” he spat, and in a flash, his blade was already flying through the air.

_Dang, he’s fast,_ Siabrey thought as once again she barely parried his swing, and the two settled for ringing blows yet again… this time for almost twenty minutes.  By that point, Lucius was almost gasping for air, and merely dropped his blade.  

“Ok ok… you win,” he held his hands up.  “I can’t fight like that anymore… its no fair… you wore me out before the sparring even began!”

“All is fair in love and war,” Siabrey grinned, kissing him, “and to be fair, I think your new spell wore me out more.”  He laughed.

The party in the meantime had spent the last forty-five minutes watching the two spar, and at the end Shaun remarked, “Well there’s a strange couple if I ever saw one.  They wear each other out on the sands, then on the battlefield, and then back out on the sands again…” Tess merely rolled her eyes, and considered adding another song to her growing list about thieves and their stupid comments.

It was nearing dusk when Shaun spotted, far in the distance, a sparkling light that as it drew nearer, turned out to be Kelir.

“Kelir!” Siabrey ran up and gave her rather surprised father a hug. “How was your trip? Did you find the other siabrie?”

Shaun laughed silently to himself. _She’s a completely different person after time with Lucius…I really need to arrange for them to be alone more often._

Kelir gazed down happily at his daughter, and gave her a small nod. “There was a meeting of siabrie today. That has not happened in 300 years…” he mused. 

_His language…he speaks nearly perfect Common now!_ “Did you remember our language, dad?”

He nodded. “Yes, I had much time to reflect on it as I flew.”

Tess, who was waiting nearby, cleared her throat. “I hate to interrupt, but what did the other siabrie say?”

Kelir stretched out a long arm and pointed to the north. “Mathasar is unwilling. Although he is young and very violent, he refuses to leave his territory. He promises that he will take care of any ‘unwanted visitors’ that pass through his land though. The only other siabrie nearby is Haran. He is willing, but…I don’t know how much help he will be. He is a little…” Kelir pointed to his head and rolled his eyes. “nuts I believe is the word?”

Tess sighed. “Well, we probably wouldn’t want a crazy siabrie on our side anyway.”

“Or a violent one.” Siabrey added. Her eyes were on her father though, and her muscles tingled pleasently from her earlier bouts with Lucius. _Hmm…_

“I will help you though. Tomorrow morning, I shall lead you to the ruins of the Temple of Hextor.” Kelir finished speaking to Tess.

“Hey, Kelir. Can I show you something?” Siabrey voiced suddenly, her mind made up.

The siabrie turned crimson eyes on her and nodded. “Of course, daughter. What is it?”

“Well,” Siabrey felt embarrassed all of a sudden. _Stodiana always thought my skills with the sword were magnificent, how will my father, the creature that re-forged it, feel…_ “Would you like to see my skill with my katana?”

The siabrie fluttered his wings happily. “I would dearly like to, daughter. I saw only a glimpse of it in battle.”

Siabrey smiled broadly and gave her father a little bow, before dashing over to ask Lucius to spar with her after she finished her practice movements.

Taking up a position in a ring of sand, she closed her eyes and pressed her hand together, emptying her mind of all thoughts, save one. With eyes closed, she pictured a single horizontal line hovering behind her closed eyelids. Mentally she wove a coil of fire around that line, tighter and faster till it blurred and a single dancing flame rose before her eyes. Drawing her katana swiftly, she raised it in a silent salute to the dancing flame before swinging the blade three times in rapid succession. In her mind’s eyes, the flame parted around the blade and formed itself into four equal balls, which she then quartered with a backspin and a stab alongside her left side. Lightly leaping into the air, her right foot hit the spot where her left had been moments before as she thrust forward and twirled the blade in one-handed, effectively extinguishing all the flames. Stepping back, she sheathed the katana fluidly and gave a small bow to the now empty battlefield in her mind. Opening her eyes, she wasn’t surprised to see all of her friends gaping at her. 

“That was Hawoash’s 13th rapture.” She stroked the hilt of her sword fondly. “One of my favorite movements.”

Lucius gulped. _And she wants me to_spar_ with her. She’d slice me apart!_

Siabrey turned to Lucius and gave another half-bow, the smile still on her face. “Will you spare with me now my love?”

“Nice knowing you, Luke,” Shaun patted the young man on the back as Lucius stumbled cautiously into the ring. 

_Why is he stumbling? Did I really tire him out that much?_ she wanted to laugh.  For her father’s sake, she kept a straight, if half grinning face, as Lucius set his sword into stance.

_Wait,_ she thought with concern, _He doesn’t have his blade high over his head now.  What’s he up to?  Surely he doesn’t think he can spin around that huge bastard sword like…_

His upward thrust cracked into her katana, and before she realized what was happening, her sword was wrenched from her hands and landed in the sands outside of the circle.

_He copied my move!_ she wanted to shriek in surprise.  _Down to the form!  Everything!_  Lucius gave a smile to Kelir as he bowed to him, and an enormous smirk as he bowed to the still shocked Siabrey, and turned to leave the ring.  Just outside, an annoyed looking Tess grabbed him and whispered something in his ear.  He turned around, and marched back into the ring rather sullenly.

“I guess there should be another match,” he said quietly, and Siabrey realized what Tess had told him…  “Lose in front of her father!”

_But I don’t want him to throw the match… this is now a challenge!_ she licked her lips, watching as he took another stance, different from others she’d seen him use before.  _He learns fast… _

Both lunged at the same time, and for the next ten minutes their swords sang the song of battle.  She noticed that unlike what Tess undoubtedly told him, he was fighting with every last breath in his body, not holding back, and she had to keep a laugh from breaking her lips.  _I really love this guy!  I have a new sparring partner!_

Finally, Siabrey’s speed won the day, as she blocked a thrust from his sword, and undercut his motion to deftly place her blade inches from his stomach.  He lowered his sword, smiled, and said loud enough that Kelir would hear, “I didn’t hold back. I wanted to win.”

“I know,” she hugged him, as Tess and Shaun looked to Kelir in a mix of horror and despair as their plot was openly breached.  To their relief, Kelir merely chuckled, and remarked that it was a match even better than those he and Stodiana used to have.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Darkness in the Desert*

It was early the next morning when the party mounted up and continued their ride towards the north.  At first, Kelir flashed ahead of the party at high speed, disappearing in the distance for a few seconds, before in a flash he’d returned, his copper face a little redder than normal.

“I’m sorry,” he apologized, “I forgot the speed of human horses.”

Siabrey smiled at her father, “Its no problem... father.”  _I still have to get used to calling him that!_ her mind thought with a mixture of apprehension and excitement.

“Well... you should at least be able to fly,” Kelir nodded towards her wings, which peeked out from under her cloak.  “You have my blood within you, after all.”

_I wish I could, father_.

“I can’t,” her cloak moved through the air as she flapped her own uselessly.  “They’re too small, and no one was able to teach me how to fly with them.”  _I wish I could know how,_ she thought, her eyes flitting momentarily to Lucius, and a slight grin formed on her lips as she read what was going through his mind.  _Yes hon, they would get used that way..._ her mind mused before she went red in the face at having thought of something like that with her _father_ right beside her.

“Hmm,” Kelir’s gravelly voice rumbled.  “Perhaps, after you are finished with your questing around, you can come back... and perhaps I can teach you and your friend,” he nodded to Lucius.

_He doesn’t know about me and Lucius, really, does he?_ Siabrey remembered as her face went a little red.  “Well father... Lucius and I are... um...”

“Friends?” Kelir offered, and Siabrey shook her head.  She could still read uncertainty in Lucius’ eyes when it came to broaching the topic of their relationship.

“No... um... well, if Lucius was you 25 years ago, I would be Stodiana,” she finally said, summing things up as best as she could.  Her heart skipped a beat when she saw Kelir’s eyes go wide.

“So you are...” he asked, motioning a big belly to the word he still couldn’t remember.  Siabrey looked shocked for a second, before breaking into relieved laughter.  _No... thank goodness for Tess’ alchemist bottles..._

“No... I’m not pregnant,” she smiled, “but we are in love.”  Kelir nodded in understanding, and she saw Lucius’ face break into a relieved smile at her father’s reaction.

“Make sure he doesn’t leave you like I had to leave Stodiana,” Kelir said wistfully, and Siabrey could feel his regret hanging in the air.  She reached out from the saddle, and gave her father’s hovering shoulder a squeeze.

“Father, you did what you had to do to keep my mother safe... and for that I am grateful, as will she be when she finds out why you left.”  Material to fill four more letters to Stodiana filled Siabrey’s mind as her father nodded in thanks.



The party had Kelir become their new eyes and ears after the departure of Xanadu and his little friends.  During the course of the day, he’d periodically flash up to great height, and zip around the terrain for the surrounding ten miles in all directions.  For the first three days of the week long trip to Kardatic and the ruins of the Temple just beyond, there was nothing that he reported back, other than the desert and its natural denizens.  On the fourth, however, Tess noted with some alarm that he came back down to earth rather quickly.

“My Lord Kelir,” she said, insistently referring to him by a noble title, “what have you seen?”

“There are riders to the north and east of us... headed towards our path.  50 or more, clad in black.  They are riding hard.”

_Rogar..._ Tess’ mind immediately shouted.  “Could you see what any of them were wearing?  Did any of them have an eagle in blue and yellow on them?”  Kelir shook his head.

“I saw them from high up, Tesseron... I could not see them up close.”

“Dammit!” Tess swore, before jerking her mount towards the side.  “We ride west, away from them!  I don’t want to risk running into Rogar or 50 riders out here in the wastes!”  The rest of the party agreed, and spurred their mounts off of the trail they had been following, Kelir at the lead, guiding them forward.  Every few hours, he’d go airborne, and report back the enemy’s progress as their host turned towards the west as well, and was following at high speed.

The rode hard, with little stop, for two days straight.  That night, their horses grew weary, and they were forced to stop and make camp.  Tess and Siabrey picked a spot that was somewhat sheltered.  This night, there would be no campfire, no relaxing fun or antics, as everyone was on needle’s edge.  It was first watch, manned by Tess an Grumki, that saw distant movement in the darkness...

“Grumki!” Tess hissed, “wake the party!  Quietly!”  Grumki muttered a complaint about teh strength of Kord not needing quiet, but quickly the party was to its feet, and all eyes were trailed towards the movement that was slowly revealing itself to be shapes.

_Riders,_ Tess hissed in her mind as she saw the unmistakable forms of five humanoids on what looked to be horses.  She squinted, as more movement was seen just behind then..

_What is all of... oh no.._

”Mount!” Tess shouted, alarm and horror carrying in her voice.

“What is it!?  What do you see?” Siabrey shouted, her sword drawn as Tess leapt on horseback.

“Twenty people on foot, coming at us at a run!  Ride hard!” she shouted again at Siabrey, who finally got on her horse and reined it up.  Once she’d confirmed that Lucius and the others were on their mounts as well, she spurred her horse forward, and the entire group broke into a run.  Even as they’re horses leapt forward, both Tess and Siabrey could hear the growing thunder of many hooves behind them being spurred onward as well.

“Kelir!” Tess shouted above the rising din, “I know your kind can call aid from the elemental plane!  Can you do this?”  The siabrie, having settled beside his daughter in the party’s retreat, zipped up to Tess’ side.

“Yes, but I’ll need ten minutes!  I can perform the rituals as we ride!”  Tess nodded, and Kelir, his wings beating rapidly, sank into a trance, his mind flashing words and commands that no one in the party understood.

The party rode the hardest they had in their lives, some several times almost slipping off of their horses from the speed of the gallop.  Foam formed at their horses’ mouths, even as they continued to glance behind them to discover that the riders charging behind them were frighteningly close, and only getting closer.

_We can’t outrun them... our horses will die, and we’ll be at a disadvantage,_ Tess decided, reining up her own horse with the call, “Rein up!  They’re gaining to fast, we’ll have to fight!”  _Its only been about... eight minutes at most... Kelir needs more time!_  “We’re going to have to hold them till Kelir can call for aid!  Notch your arrows, and be careful!”

The sound of coarse wood bending echoed in the night as every party member that could notched an arrow or crossbow bolt, and drew back as the dark apparitions before them thundered closer and closer, larger and larger.  Finally, the party could make out the forms of four of the large, black riders through the darkness, and a humanoid figure behind them.  For a brief second, Siabrey thought she saw wisps of long, dark hair floating behind the figure’s head... all she needed to know.

Her arrow flashed through the air, catching the human in the upper leg.  A howl of pain echoed in the air, one the party had heard in battle before...

Rogar.

The rest of the party launched their volley, as a small swarm of arrows skittered among the riders.  Tess called for her musical powers, but held them within her lips, waiting till the charging enemy was close enough.  Lucius, however, lost no time in unleashing _magic missiles_ at the closest black rider.  The black rider they thought was Rogar stopped 100 feet from the party, and the party could make out barely in the thin moonlight him drawing and notching an arrow.  It slashed through the air, missing Siabrey by mere inches, as the nine lead riders, 4 demonic dark riders and five human, began their charges.

It was now apparent they were a mere vanguard; in teh mists behind ten more riders were appearing, along with another 30 people on the ground.  The four lead riders, clad in black and wielding midnight dark blades, were to the fore, while several badly burned human riders closely followed.  The humans spurred straight towards the party, while to Tess’ horror, the black riders rode hard around the sides.... one from the left, and three from the right.

_They mean to surround us!_  Tess thought in alarm, her Keldare tactical sense now in full swing.  She turned her attention away from Rogar, and trained her nascent assault on the lead rider, waiting for him to enter her 50 ft. range.

The rest of the party trained their bows on Rogar yet again, in an effort to keep him from shooting more, and watched in awe and disgust as he dodged most of the arrows, only one grazing him in the shoulder.  Siabrey was most miffed of all, her arrow seemingly headed straight for his chest when he deftly pulled himself to the right in the saddle, and the missile slashed past him into the darkness.

Tess finally launched her musical assault on the lead rider as he began his turn to come behind the party, and she watched as his armor seemed to grate and cut into him... nonetheless, he stayed in the saddle, and the brave bard found herself facing three black warriors alone...

As the first warrior charged towards her, Tess got a full view of his terrible visage... his skin was midnight black, red eyes gleamed from his otherwise frighteningly human face, his black armor clanked as he approached.  As she called from within herself more strikes, she saw he did not draw his sword; indeed, he twisted his horse from her several moments before impact and swung _past_ her.  As she watched in alarm, intending to finish him off with her next strike, he saw her lean down, and snatch up Elenya.

“Elenya!” Tess screamed.

Tess’ cry went unheard to the front, as the human warriors came barreling into the party lines.  Siabrey, Lucius, Grumki and Pellaron found themselves locked in deadly battle with these fighters; indeed, one managed to almost knock Siabrey down his blows were so vicious and hard.  She fought back, managing to down him in time to see a horde of footmen, oddly shaped with _blades_ seemingly coming at odd angles from their bodies, running hard at the party on the heels of the fighters.

To the left, Shaun did not hear his lover’s cries as he found himself under attack from the black rider that had charged there.  He was heavily outarmed (a mere rapier versus a large, nasty looking black longsword) and it took both him and the paladin Aristophle to hold their ground against the riders assaults.

“ELENYA!” Tess screamed again, using her call to the girl as the focal point of her first musical assault.  _Oh God!  Elenya, and the baby!_  The creature, as he lifted her up towards the back of his horse, began to vibrate atrociously, and a necklace with a charm of some kind around his neck wrapped around it furiously.  As he collapsed off his horse in his death throes, he let go of Elenya, who fell to the ground with a sickening _crack_ as her shoulder landed at an odd angle.

_Oh God..._ Tess’ mind raced as she turned towards the other two riders, a sonic attack ready for each.  Her assaults ran true, and both riders reeled, but to her alarm, they merely drew their longswords and changed course directly towards _her_.

Towards the other front, Siabrey pulled off the largest bead she could find on her fireball necklace, and tossed it in the midst of the oncoming disaster.  A massive explosion echoed over the battlefield, and many of the bladelings vanished, as well as one late-coming human fighter on horseback.   Another horsebound fighter reeled and fell of his horse as the animal panicked and fled.  

The party did not have time to notice as Rogar’s face darkened in anger at his troops inability to advance, nor did they notice him reaching into his quiver for a long time, picking a special arrow and notching it.  It was Tess, out of the corner of her eye, who saw him string up his bow...

“Duck!” Tess shouted slightly too late as the arrow slashed through the party.  There was a sudden gasp from Lucius, who found an arrow through the stomach.  

“Lucius!” Siabrey grabbed him, remembering Rogar’s abilities displayed in the crypt of the demon.  Lucius blinked hard, and his breath shuddered... but he kept breathing.  His eyes lolled back for a second or two, and the phrase _Poison_ ran hard through Siabrey’s mind.

“Help Luke!  He’s been poisoned!” she shouted, as the shouts of the oncoming footmen echoed in her ears.  Without thinking, she threw herself between Rogar and Lucius’ prone form, and drew her bow yet again.  Her arrow flew true and slammed him in the stomach... yet he still remained on his horse.

The two riders behind the party meanwhile charged.  One headed straight towards Tess, slashing into her viciously with his black blade.  She felt something evil sucking at her very soul as the blade cut in, and narrowly avoided the hooves of the creature’s dark mount as it reared in front of her.

The other rider galloped by, leaned over, and slashed open her back.  She felt the world spinning rapidly, and started to sink to the group before her mind commanded her, _Stay up Tess!  Protect Elenya!  Protect the baby!  Fight!_  She felt her strength coming back to her legs, the last desperate strength someone has when they think all is lost... yet they wish more than anything to take their victor to hell with them.

The rider that galloped past Tess halted his horse, and grabbed Elenya’s prone form.  Tess is unable to help, as she ducks around the rider assaulting her directly, and Elenya is hauled into the back of a saddle once more.

Pellaron, directly to the front of Tess, is able to turn by this point, and with a flash of his blade, dispatches the rider harassing the badly hurt Tess.  As Tess turns towards where Elenya was, she sees her form, limp and screaming, being carried off on the back of the rider’s black horse.  Despite the blood that flecked her lips, her torn side, her slashed back, her wavering consciousness, she focused her entire being, everything she had left, on a songstrike at the rider.  The sonic assault flew perfectly true, and slammed into the rider, knocking him off of his horse and into the realms of death.

Elenya, luckily, did not tumble off with him, and Tess watched with a mixture of awe and fear as hte woman, despite a broken shoulder and possible broke arm, struggled to right herself on her now panicking mount.


Grumki broke off his battle, and behind the wall of steel from Siabrey’s dancing blade, he set about counteracting the poison in Lucius’ veins.  The boy within second stood up...

...and his eyes turned a fierce blue, almost white.  His red hair seemed to smolder with intensity, as he extended a hand towards the rider that Shaun was being driven back by.  The blackhearted demon gave a look of surprise, and then pain, and started clawing at his breastplate, as if to grab his chest.  It tumbled off of his horse, spasming from the end results of a massive, fatal heart attack.

Shaun saw this, and immediately bolted towards his horse.  With no question, no call, he mounted his horse and charged after his love.  To his right, int he distance, he could make out ten more dark riders thundering around the party’s flank at high speed, clearly going after the same quarry he pursued.  Shaun spurred his horse harder, hoping his mount could match the faster speed of the demonic horses.

Siabrey for her part, continued to almost single handedly hold the front against the mass of bladelings that swarmed her.  She did not duck when they held out their hands and storms of knives flew her way... amazingly, she dodged most of them, and the ones that did hit did not deter her from her target.  Her katana danced in the pale moonlight, and bladeling after bladeling fell as before a scythe on harvest day.

Lucius then turned, and from his hands came another fireball, aimed at more bladelings attempting to reach the front.  Another massive explosion lit up the desert night, as 7 bladelings were turned to burnt cinders, and their remaining 3 companions in that contingent all badly burned.  Siabrey noticed his frightening visage, but the incessant assaults of the bladelings to her front caused her to not be able to run over and calm him... and she feared what he might do.

Rogar, for his part, spurred his horse towards the right, following the mass of riders now engaged in a deadly race with Shaun for the prize of Elenya.  Ibgar fired several arrows at him, only to have them fall short.  As Rogar rode by and Siabrey kicked the last bladeling off of her sword, the party mounted up to try and help save their friend.

Shaun kept glancing to his left.  The bane of his lover did the same, as the two sides closed.  Up ahead, Elenya struggled with her good arm, desperately trying to pull herself up and into the oversized saddle to rein in her horse and ride towards her friends.  Her strength continued to betray her, as at some points she sank dangerously close to the beasts thundering hooves.

Shaun, riding in a straight line, had a shorter distance to go than the black riders, and reached Elenya mere seconds before they did.  Hurriedly, he grabbed her, and with all of his might attempted to haul her up...

...but he couldn’t.  The deep slashes in his chest and shoulders from the black rider were too deep, and his tired arms gave way despite the momentous amounts of adrenaline pumping through his veins.  He heaved with all of his might, the entire time screaming to Elenya, “You’ll be alright hon!  Your hero is here!  C’mon, dammit!” he commanded his tired arms.  But they could not pull her up in time.

Quickly five black riders surrounded him, and while four pummeled him with their swords, the fifth grabbed Elenya with demonic ease, and threw her roughly over the back of his horse.

The party saw this, still over a hundred feet away and charging closer.

_C’mon, Kelir!_ Tess wanted to scream.  She knew the siabrie could call upon creatures of air, far faster than any horse and more powerful than the foes they faced... but he was still in the air, trying to finish the summoning spell.  _It’s got to be close to ten minutes!_ she thought as she drew her harpbow... she was out of spells for the night, and dared not close to melee with her still wobbly health.

Grumki, Lucius, and Siabrey all charged on, desperately trying to close the distance, only to find five of the black riders stood between them and Shaun.  The three bravely charged into the midst of hte riders, their swords singing through the air and clashing with armor, until suddenly all went black... for everyone.

They heard the noise of horses galloping off, but the deep darkness they suddenly found themselves was far darker than even a moonless night.  It was pitch black, and one had no clue whether up was down, or left was right.  The party stumbled in the muck, blindly charging onwards, as Kelir could be heard loudly complaining, “My friends can’t see! Where did the rats go with your friend!?”

After a few minutes, the party burst from the cloud of darkness left by the black riders.  Their quarry was only a hundred yards ahead, and the charged after them...

...only to see the ten riders, and Rogar, seemingly ride into a rock and vanish...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Party Breaks Down, and Then Reforms Stronger*

“DAMMIT!” Tess snarled, spurring her horse towards the rock.  Desperately she and Siabrey ran their hands over the rock, kicking it, hitting it, knocking on it, only to find that it was solid rock.  Siabrey noticed that in the air about them a great deal of residual magic floated, and she conveyed this fact to the party.

“What the hell could do things like that?!” an annoyed and broken Tess shouted, _Elenya!  The baby!_

”A _teleport_ perhaps?” Kelir said resignedly, “though I know of no teleport that can take that many people too far... they could have only teleported a short distance... say 80 or 90 miles, by you human’s reckoning...”

_80 miles? The temple ruins!_ Tess’s mind reasoned. “They must have gone to the old Temple of Hextor!”

Kelir thought for a moment, then nodded. “Yes, it’s the only large structure within range of a teleport spell.”

“Its... its no use,” Siabrey said, running the last of her hands over the rock, her face wet with tears of shame, sorrow, and fear.  “She’s gone.”
Shaun sat down heavily on a jutting rock and dropped his head into his hands. _She’s gone, and I couldn’t save her. I wasn’t strong enough…and now they’ll kill her. Kill the woman I love…_ His broken sobs voiced the opinions of the entire party. Siabrey walked over and laid a comforting hand on Shaun’s shoulder.

“We’ll get her back, Shaun. I swear it.” The rogue lifted his tear-streaked face to Siabrey’s. The fighter’s eyes were blazing dangerously, and Shaun felt a momentary pang for whoever would be at the avenging end of her sword, before he felt his heart echo the feelings in her eyes. _Yes, she is right. We will find her, and then I will find Rogar, and I will slice him into little pieces too small for even the carrion birds to scavenge!_

Tess brushed the tears of anger and frustration from her eyes. “Yes, Shaun. We will get her back.” _Hopefully she’ll still be alive.._ She turned and ran her eyes over the stone that had teleported Elenya away. “One thing I don’t understand though…why did they take Elenya?” Her mind momentarily brought back stories of demons and what they did to unborn children, before she shook her head, disregarding the idea. _No, there’s no possible way they could have known Elenya was pregnant. _

Kelir had been floating a few feet off the ground, apparently deep in thought when his eyes suddenly went wide and he gazed at Siabrey with a mix of fear and sorrow. “Perhaps…” his quiet voice drew all of their attentions. “Perhaps the lack of light confused them. You and Elenya are almost the same height.”

“What?” Siabrey took a step towards Kelir, fear dawning in her eyes. _No…._

“It was dark out tonight. Very dark.” Kelir continued and his voice grew softer. “Perhaps, in the darkness, the riders thought Elenya was Siabrey.”

The world seemed to freeze and pivot for Siabrey. As she turned slowly, feeling as though she were trapped in molten steel, her friends faces flashed by. Tess; looking shocked and horrified, Shaun; the pain on his face replaced with sudden rage and a touch of hatred at Siabrey, and Lucius, her dear Lucius, green eyes now glowing faintly blue with anger. All of the warnings her mind had been giving her over the past few weeks erupted forth. _They tried to take you to get to him_ The hissed vehemently. _You should have left when you had the chance…now they will hate you for causing them pain. Quinn, Dingalas, Elenya; their blood is on YOUR hands…_

“No…” she whispered faintly, swaying on her feet. The voices continued, raging all around her as they tore her protective walls down. _Look at Shaun’s face, do you think he will be friends will you after you caused the death of his lover and unborn child? And Lucius! By protecting you he falls deeper into the demon’s clutches everyday…_ The world around her began to dim and twist. 

“No…” she whispered again, as she started to fall. She caught a fleeting glimpse of Tess’s lips moving, but she couldn’t hear the words. Her eyes focused on Lucius’ face, the boy so newly a man who wanted to marry her, and the inborn evil she saw buried in his eyes broke her.

She collapsed to the ground, her whole body shaking with pain and fear. This was worse than when Shaun had revealed her wings, worse than when she had almost left Lucius. Her mind jolted and suddenly felt separate from her body. She felt the others pawing at her body, heard the mumble of words that her ears couldn’t quite comprehend, but her body just curled up tighter, digging nails into her skin and screaming as though it would never stop as her mind drifted lazily somewhere above her body, gazing down in bemusement. _Use the sword…_ A voice unlike any she had ever heard before came through to her muffled ears. It sounded oddly like Princess Zoe’s. _Use your sword…they can not use you to hurt him if you are dead…_ “Yes…”her disjointed mind muttered. _End it, Siabrey, and they cannot hurt him anymore…_ 

As the mind floated, the copper-skinned body below suddenly sat up, throwing the others off of her. In slow motion, it drew a rune-marked sword, muttered a few words, and prepared to drive the shining blade deep into its own chest. A blue-eyed boy threw out a hand as his lips formed a silent ‘no’, and the pretty bard leapt to try to stop the blade. They were both too slow however, and for a second, it seemed as though the blade would find its mark deep in the woman’s heart.

Siabrey’s body lurched and crumped to the ground with a heavy body on top of hers. “No.” a rough voice commanded, and pried the sword from her nerveless fingers.

“Is she alright?” Tess yelled, running up, Lucius only a step behind her.

“Yes,” Shaun answered, holding Siabrey’s sword tight. Siabrey stared wide-eyed up at him, not comprehending. His eyes were blood-shot, and he was breathing very hard as though he had just finished running a mile. The look on his face was chisled from stone however, as he bent to grab Siabrey by the shoulder and shake her roughly.

“Don’t you DARE kill yourself Siabrey! Don’t you understand, you’re the best fighter among us! We need you if we’re going to get Elenya back! It’s not…” he gulped and blinked rapidly. “It’s not your fault that they took her, Siabrey.”

“But if it hadn’t of been for me…” she started, but Shaun shook her again. 

“No! They’re trying to use your love for Lucius to destroy him. But Siabrey, love isn’t a weakness!” he released her shoulder and slumped down to the ground next to her, the weight of a thousand years on his shoulders. 

“I used to think love was a weakness.” He continued on in that same broken voice, staring at his hands. “I would see people in love and just think that it was an excellent opportunity to lift their purses.” His hands clenched suddenly. “But now…knowing they have Elenya fills me with a fire that I have never felt before.” He turned and grabbed Siabrey’s shoulders again. “We’re going to get her back! I don’t know how I know but I do!” 

As Siabrey stared down into the depths of Shaun’s soul, her mind gradually reviving, she felt something strange awaken within her. The screaming voices of death and pain faded before a light as soft as falling snow that beat deep within her chest. She focused on that light and drew it forth, and gasped as she suddenly knew what Shaun felt. Now she understood the look in Lucius’ eyes when he sang to her. Shaun was right, love wasn’t a weakness. It was a fire; a weapon that she could wield as easily as she wielded her katana. Her foes had been using that fire to burn her, but now…

She reached out and grasped Shaun’s shoulders, pulling him to her in a tight hug. “Thank you, Shaun,” she whispered into his ear, then stood up, pulling her sword from his grasp.

“No!” Lucius started to reach out for her, but she was in control of herself now. She sheathed the blade fluidly and grabbed the incoming boy, pulling his lips tight against hers in a crushing kiss. _I understand now, Lucius…_ her mind whispered, free from any of the sacrificing voices. _I promised you I’d always be with you…and a promise is a promise._ She pulled away and smiled sadly at the tears that clung to Lucius’ eyelashes.

“It’s alright.” She said soothingly, drawing the back of her fingers gently across his cheek.

“Why did you do that, Siabrey…” he was choking back even more tears. She laid a finger on his lips in an echo of the gesture he had used so many times on her. “Later. For now,” she glanced over her shoulder to where Shaun had stood, his eyes mirroring her determination. “We have a friend to save. Let’s ride!”

A few minutes later, a group of eight horses led by a shining star vanished into the dark night. They were led by a fiery-eyed fighter and a dark-eyed rogue, both bent on the same goal; protecting their loved ones!


----------



## Lela

I'm in awe.

I don't know how I become so involved with these characters but I swear they're like close personal friends.

Thanks again EV!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

There's a backlog of story sections that need to be posted.  Sometime this weekend I'll start posting parts of the next adventure, where our party found themselves inside a major Temple of Hextor...


----------



## Lela

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> There's a backlog of story sections that need to be posted.  Sometime this weekend I'll start posting parts of the next adventure, where our party found themselves inside a major Temple of Hextor...




Of _doooommmmmm_!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part One of the Party's adventures on 2-20-04...

*The Party Rides After Elenya, and Kelir Plays "Dretch Tag"*

The party rode for the better part of two days, forced to finally stop only to rest their exhausted horses. All of them stretched and rubbed sore muscles as they dismounted a bit stiffly. Their tone was subdued and quiet as they removed their mounts bits and bridles and rubbed them down. Siabrey had spoken to no one since the incident a few nights passed. Even now, after she gave her horse a pat and sent it over to the other to feed, her face was drawn tight and a fire still smoldered in her eyes. But whether the fire was directed at Elenya’s kidnappers or herself, no one could be sure. 

Kelir had watched his daughter as she rode, understanding more than perhaps even she realized. After leaving Stodiana, he too had felt the urge to end his existence from the pain of having to lose his love. _What got me through was the realization that my love could survive in my heart, helping instead of hindering me. It seems that my daughter has come to much of the same conclusion. How strange that the strongest of us can be so weak when it comes to realizing and accepting love.._

Lucius, for his part, looked with trepidation on Siabrey every time she drew near. After her initial affection towards him after Shaun lectured her, she had withdrawn and said no word to him about her attempted suicide or otherwise. She seemed wholly focused on her goal of saving Elenya, despite his attempts to get her to talk about what had happened. Tonight was no exception. 

“Hey, Siabrey.” He asked, cautiously walking up to her.

“Yes, Lucius?” She looked at him, but her eyes were strangely turned inward.

“Um, I was wondering if tonight, maybe you’d like to…” he trailed off as her eyes already spoke negatives despite her not knowing what he was asking.

She shook her head. “No, we have only a few hours rest, we should use them the best we can; learning about our enemy.” At Lucius crestfallen look, her face softened slightly and she leaned forward to kiss his lips lightly. “Later,” she promised. 

As he looked at her again he was shocked to see that her walls were temporarily down. _His_ Siabrey was now staring back at him, sadness and disgust at herself plainly visible. Lucius wanted nothing more than to hold her, crush her body against his and kiss all of the pain and sorrow out of her. Part of her fear was due to him, he knew, and the fear of what would happen to him if their enemies got ahold of her. But he could not leave her now anymore than she could leave him. Their love bound them, strong and true, and despite all of her misgiving, Siabrey knew that she would stick by him, no matter what. All of that and more shone out of her soul at him, and Lucius relaxed slightly, knowing that she was still alive behind her shell, and would come out soon; just as soon as they saved Elenya he realized. 

Siabrey stared at him a few minutes more, then nodded and blinked: her walls were back. Rolling one shoulder to try to ease the pains of riding, she headed over to where the rest of the party sat snatching a quick meal.

“Father, what can you tell us about the Temple?”

Kelir blinked as he tried to remember. “Let’s see, do you see those mountains off in the distance? The Temple of Hextor is cut into them. There is a main entrance that faces the desert, but my guess is that it will be well guarded.”

“By how many?” Tess asked, eyes clearly calculating the battle to come.

“The Temple can hold at least 300.” Kelir said, and the party sighed with frustration.

“Too many. Even for us.” Tess shook her head, her voice carrying a large measure of frustration.  _God, I wish we had an army by our side!_ her mind vigorously fumed.

“And they are likely to have all sorts of vile creatures in their stead.” Pellaron added, his own voice tinged with sad resignation, even as his eyes betrayed some kind of distant, powerful determination.

Kelir held up a long-fingered hand with a small smile. “There will be no need for you to fight your way in.”

“What do you mean?” Siabrey leaned forward eagerly.  _A secret way?  A spell to draw off all of our opponents?  What?_

Kelir closed his eyes, imagining the Temple as he had seen it 600 years past. “There is a small natural tunnel that serves as a back entrance a few miles from the main entrance. I will do the same thing that I did last time…serve as a distraction while you eight sneak in the back and search for Elenya. I will keep trying to draw out troops as long as I can.”

Siabrey looked up alarmed at her father. “You can’t handle 300 troops and who knows what else on your own, father.”  _I’m losing Lucius slowly, We’ve lost Elenya, we lost Quin... Father, I don’t want to lose you too!  There’s so much..._

He smiled at her. “I will be alright; as long as I am in contact with the desert I will be fine.” Siabrey narrowed her eyes and mused over his statement for a while.

“Even so, I will not be alone. I shall call up my desert friends as I tried to do in the battle two days past.”

“Air elementals?” Tess asked. “That will be an amusing battle.” Her mind gave a momentary curse at the fact that she wouldn’t be there to see it. _Perhaps I can gleam the details from Kelir later…it would make a wonderful song... though I still want to personally witness what Kelir and his friends will do to those bastards that hurt Quin and stole Elenya!_

After laying out a few more battle plans, they decided to catch a few hours quick sleep. Since Kelir did not need to sleep, he offered to take watch for them all that night. Gratefully for the several more hours of sleep, they agreed.

Late that night, as Kelir flew round the camp, keen eyes penetrating the darkness, he suddenly spotted something moving atop a nearby ridge. Swiftly he began to wake up the others, and pointed to the movement. Clearly now, the party could see what looked like eight heads peeking over the ridge. A soft rustle echoed down to their ears, but none but Kelir could understand what was being said.

Head tilted, listening careful, Kelir whispered out if the side of his mouth to Siabrey, who stood nearest. “It appears that they are counting us…”

“Can you fly over and see what they are?” she whispered back, bow drawn and an arrow already fitted to the string. Beside her, the rest of the party had done the same. Kelir gave a small nod and shot up into the air. They say his dark shape zoom quickly behind the shapes. Whatever was hiding behind the ridge did not appear to notice him, as the whispering continued unaltered. Scarcely a minute later, Kelir flew back down and hovered near them. 

“They are not human.” He whispered loud enough for them all to hear. “They are short flabby white creatures, rather pathetic looking.” 

Tess sought to recall mention of creatures such as these in song, and a name slowly floated to the top of her mind. “I think those are ‘dretches’, a rather minor type of demon.” She whispered to the party.  _A fine point for me to start my vengeance against those who would harm us!_ her mind darkly smiled.

“So, they’re evil right.” Siabrey whispered, never taking her eyes off her target.

“Of course.”

“Good.” Siabrey let her arrow fly, and a moment later the rest of the party did the same. Four of the creatures were instantly cut down, as the remainder gave high pitched squeals and vanished over the ridge edge. Cursing, Siabrey and the others bagan to run around the ridge.

“Don’t let them get away!” she yelled up to Kelir. “They might be spies from the Temple!”

Kelir nodded and obidiently took the short cut of flying straight up and over the ridge. As the party rounded the edge of the cliff, they saw Kelir chasing them down, his speed on wing more than a match for their wobbly gait.

_It almost seems like he’s playing tag with them…._Shaun thought as Kelir chased down the four dretches and, reaching out, turned them into dust with a touch of his hand.

The crisis over, the party went back to sleep, waking up at dawn and riding most of the next day. As the sky in the west began to glow red with sunset, Kelir motioned them down from a full gallop into a steady walk. 

“The main Temple entrance is only a few miles up. I will lead you around to the back entrance.” He whispered, and led them another hour’s ride to the west before heading north again, skirting the side of the mountain as they rode. It took Kelir another 15 minutes to remember where the secret entrance lay, ‘It was well hidden,’ the siabrie had said. Finally finding it, the party made camp a few hundred yards away in a small niche in the rocky side of the mountain that was barely big enough to hide their horses.

Siabrey was helping Tess wrap some dried fruit in oatcakes for dinner, when she noticed Lucius standing off to one side, staring at the mountain. Frowing slightly, she dusted off her hands and went over to him.

“Are you ok, Luke?” she asked. He turned to face her and she supressed a gasp at seeing his eyes glow a bright blue again. _Oh no, it must be because we’re so near to a source of evil…_

“I’m fine, Siabrey.” The brightness in his eyes faded a bit as he looked genuinly surprised to see her showing emotion again. “I’m just worried about tomorrow.”

“Hey, can I ask you what I was going to ask you last night?” he said after a moment.

“Sure, what is it, Luke?” She smiled softly and squeezed his shoulder. [I[Dammit, how can I make his eyes stop glowing like that… Please don’t go crazy on us, Luke! We need you... I need you...[/I]

“Is it alright if we spar for a little bit tonight so I can work on my swordplay?”

Clearly not the request she had been expecting, Siabrey gave a short laugh that surprised everyone, even herself. “Of course. Let me go get my katana.”  _He’s still thinking practically... which is good!  Maybe the eyes are just a facade... maybe it doesn’t mean anything...

Stop lying to yourself Siabrey!_

The spars were brief, and more instructional than their previous ones. Siabrey, feeling vaguely like Hidalas must have, coached Lucius in lifting his sword higher to protect his face and neck, and showed him how small movements of the wrists led to large movements at the tip of the sword.  

“That way, you save yourself lots of energy by not moving around so much.” She pointed out. Lucius grunted as he tried to obey her instructions. The bastard sword was heavy though, and not meant for such articulate moves.  

After a good half-hours work, they both sat down exhausted and eagerly accepted the dried oatcakes and fruit from Tess, who had been watching them carefully. After finishing her own dinner, she crossed her arms and looked at Lucius intensely.

“Lucius, I want you to promise that you won’t go into a rage tomorrow. There will be many things in that Temple that are probably going to make you angry, and the last thing we need is for you to flip out on us.” _I’m in enough of a rage as it is now... Luke...  you don’t know it, but I would prefer to kill every one of them in there.  We won’t get far if both you and I are in such a state..._

Siabrey glared at Tess for her stern words, but Lucius merely sighed and looked at his hands. “I don’t control it, you know Tess. It just happens. But…I promise to try.” He looked up at her. “That’s the best I can do.”  Tess nodded.  

_Good enough... _ her mind sighed.  _I will try to keep my temper in line as well... I don’t know how well I will be able to though...  they hurt Quin, Elenya, and poor Dingalas.  I can forgive no man for that..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part Two of the 2-20-04 adventure:

*Reflections Before Battle*

 Shaun meanwhile had gone off a short ways to eat dinner alone, and by the muffled sobs coming from that area, to cry over Elenya as well. After a bit he came back, eyes blurry and blood-shot, and asked Siabrey gruffly if he could talk to her.

Siabrey looked up at him, remembering how he had been the one to save her life, to make her realize that perhaps in fact her love for Lucius could be strong enough, and teach her that even a punk rogue like himself could fall in love.

She nodded and stood, giving Lucius a soft smile as she left in hoped of keeping his mind in the here and now instead of being lost to the darkness.

Shaun picked his way across the sand to where he had sat shortly before, and leaned against a tall rock heavily. Siabrey waiting, understanding the need to be silent until he spoke first.

“There was a dream I always used to have.” He began, his soft voice barely reaching her. “Of being locked in a small dark room, hearing jeering laughter coming from outside the doors.” He glanced at her, his eyes full of repressed pain. “When I was a kid, and my twin brother died, my father forced me to go to school in his stead, rather than waste all that money.”

_Wait, you had a twin?_ Siabrey’s mind wanted to interrupt, but she repressed it and continued listening intently.

Shaun pushed away from the rock now and began to pace, anger stealing over his features. “It was a very strict school. When kids were bad, they would lock them in this tiny dark closet, and all the other kids would jeer at them.” He stopped pacing and closed his eyes. “I was locked in that room so many times…” he whispered.

“And that’s why you’re afraid of the dark?” Siabrey ventured gently.

His eyes opened and shifted in her direction, but he barely seemed to notice she was there. Giving a swift nod, he continued pacing.

“Lately, I’ve been having the same dream again, but this time it was different. It starts the same; I’m locked in this tiny dark room, laughter ringing all around, but now, all of a sudden, the laughter fades. Suddenly, the door opens, and Elenya’s standing there, smiling at me, and I’m no longer afraid.”

Shaun stopped pacing again. Tears glistened in his dark eyes as he smiled at Siabrey. “So you see, I have to get her back. She’s driven away the darkness when nothing else has, and I’m no longer afraid. I’m no longer afraid, Siabrey.” The golden-haired fighter walked up to him and wrapped her arms gently around him.

“It’s ok Shaun. We WILL get her back.” She stroked his back soothingly. Oddly enough, repeating the same words to him that she had several nights past brought back that same feeling of strength and vengeance. She felt it in Shaun too, and the pair was united once again under the stars.


Tess excused herself from the ring of men that sat discussing strategies for tomorrow and went to kneel upon her bedroll. With the stars and silent desert winds as her witness, she vowed vengeance upon the Black Rose Assassins, Rogar, Ilia, and the Countess. The night passed quickly as she contemplated dark, angry thoughts about what she’d do to all of them when she finally had Fa’rallan at their throats.  To her fright, part of her mind reveled in the terrors that she would cause.  She found herself split, twisted... one half wanted slow, gory deaths for those that had hurt her and those she loved, the other was her normal self, fighting hard to keep alive.

_Tess, you are sinking into darkness, plotting these things!_ her normal mind, weakened by the losses over the past week called.  

_Those that hurt innocents must pay the price, no matter how bloody or vicious,_ the mind for vengeance said coolly, calmly... so much so that her normal mind was unnerved.  _Blood shall be spilt on the morrow... and the enemy’s should run as a river out of the temple..._

Pellaron stopped by to see her once, asking what was wrong. She told him brusquely that she was merely thinking and preferred to be alone, forcing the paladin off with a harsh glance.  Her normal mind reflected quietly that she knew he had taken a liking to her... and wished she was not as sharp in her talk to him, not for her sake but for his.

_Pellaron, for his vicious blade and his dragon-killing.. is a soft heart.  Even though I’m not attracted to him, I should be..._

_What?  Weak to him?_ her vengeful mind snarled.  _He is a blade, nothing else... use him for vengeance!_


Siabrey also came by to see her a short while later, clearly worried about her friend, but Tess gave her the cold shoulder as Lucius gently pulled the sad-looking Siabrey away.  Tess went to sleep early but lay awake for a long time, tracing Quinn’s face in the stars above, and when she finally did fall asleep her dreams ran red with the blood of her enemies. 


The sun rose the next morning fiery red as the eyes of a siabrie. The fighter with that name couldn’t help but wryly think that it symbolized the bloodshed to come. As she helped Lucius buckle on his armor and him help her in return, she spotted the three paladins smoothing the sand in a large area about 10 paces away. 

“What are you guys doing?” she asked, rebraiding her hair more tightly as she walked over to them. 

Pellaron stood and gestured over the area that he and his fellow paladins had cleared of all rocks and twigs. “We are preparing to conduct a service before battle.”

“Ahh, I see.” Siabrey nodded. She was familiar with Hierneous’ customs, being of his church, and quickly took up position in the cleared area next to Aris and Igbar, who nodded politely at her. Pellaron was about to start the service when the small sound of a throat being cleared stopped him. Turning, the paladin saw Grumki and Lucius standing behind him, the boy looking somewhat nervous.

“Grumki and I were thinking, and, well, neither of us has ever participated in a service to Hieroneous before.”

Pellaron smiled. “Say no more. You are welcome to join us.”

“Thank you. We asked Tess to join us but she, um.” Lucius glanced over to where Tess knelt on her bedroll still, eyebrows furrowed in anger, clearly nothing but vengeance on her mind again. 

“She’d rather be alone.” Pellaron sighed and nodded. “I understand. You two will be honored guests of the service this morning.”

As they started to kneel down, they heard another set of footsteps behind them, and turned to see Shaun standing there, his face slightly red.

“Shaun?  What are you...” Siabrey started to ask, before he interrupted her.

“I... I’m not normally religious, but... um... Elenya means more than life to me, and I’ll need strength and guidance today to find my love and bring her out safely.  So I thought I might... um... join... you today?” he finished, his face clearly expecting a lecture from the paladins on how Hieroneous did not support reformed thieves.

Instead Pellaron’s face broke into a smile.  “By all means, Shaun,” and he motioned for a position alongside the two paladins in front.  He then e motioned the Grumki and Lucius to stand on the other side of Siabrey, who smiled at them softly before folding her hands and closing her eyes. The others did likewise.

Pellaron cleared his throat and raised his arms. “Oh mightly Hieroneous, we ask your blessing on this day. May your strength guide our blade and give haste to our feet as we seek a lost compatriot….”

On it went in a sweet singsong, Pellaron’s voice rising and falling in a mix of praise to the god and appeals for success in the battle to come. At the end, the paladins, Shaun and Siabrey drew their swords in salute. Grumki and Lucius were a bit slow in drawing theirs (Grumki drawing his warhammer instead), but managed the salute just as neatly. 

Afterwards, the party smeared the sand around the area where they stood, hiding the evidence that people had recently camped there. Fully armored and armed to the teeth, the eight brave warriors strode up to the entrance that Kelir pointed out. As they drew nearer, they could see that a large boulder had been shoved in front of the opening, one that was too great for any of them, even Grumki, to move.

“Look!” Pellaron pointed to something carved in the stone. “It’s some kind of message…” He studied it for a moment. “It’s written in Infernal…but I cannot read it.”

“I can.” Kelir moved forward and stared at the engraving for several moments, his lips moving silently. “It’s a riddle of some sort.” He said at last, then began translating it outloud for his friends. 

“I am written by the victors, I forget the vanquished, and men change me over time.”

“History.” Tess said simply, and the rock moved aside with silent grace.The others blinked and stared at Tess in surprise. She gave a shrug. “It’s part of an old bard song.”

“I didn’t learn that one…” Shaun muttered under his breath, gripping the hilt of his rapier tightly.

Kelir watched them all staring into the narrow corrider before nodding swiftly. “I go to make the distraction now. Give me…” he glanced at the sun. “Thirty of your minutes.”

“They’re not just our minutes, they’re everyone’s minutes, Kelir.” Siabrey smiled, trying to add a bit of humor to the fact that her heart was pounding with the thought that this might be the last time she saw her father. Everyone merely stared at her.

“Shh, it was a joke.” She muttered under her breath in a startling imitation of Shaun, who smiled slightly at her before his face grew grave again.

Kelir blinked at Siarbey, then held out a hand. “Farewell, my daughter.” Siabrey looked at his hand for a moment, then threw her arms around her father. “Farewell my father. Safe hunting to you.”

“And…to you.” Kelir felt the beat of his daughter’s heart and gazed once more into the eyes so like his own. Pulling back, he gave a brief nod to the other party members and took off into the sky.

Gripping their weapons tightly, a collective deep breath shuddered through the group as they stepped into dangers unknown.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part Three of the 2-20-04 adventure...
*Into the Dark Temple*

“Its dark,” Grumki grunted in the lead as the darkness enveloped the party even more.  The tunnel was surprisingly small, as Grumki felt as if he might not have enough room to swing his warhammer if need be.  A tiny trickle echoed underfoot as a small rivulet carved the tunnel slowly.

_Thank you, Captain Obvious_, Siabrey grimaced inwardly, as her eyes strained to see ahead in the darkness.  The party had been going for only fifteen minutes maybe, but it had seemed like hours.   There was only enough space for a single file, and Grumki took up almost all of Siabrey’s vision...

Then the mountain of half-orc in front of her suddenly stopped, and she bumped right into him.

“What is it?” she hissed quietly.

“There’s something up there,” Grumki said quietly, his warhammer raising slowly and thankfully missing the ceiling by bare inches.  “Its coming this way.”

Siabrey and the others craned around the half-orc’s massive frame, and managed to make out something in the dakrness ahead.  Its form was indeterminate, and each time they caught a glimpse of it, it seemed to meld back into the shadows.

“What is that?” Tess asked quietly, to Grumki’s shrug.  

“I don’t know, but I don’t think it shall like Kord’s hammer!” the half orc snarled as his weapon lashed through the air...

... and seemed to fly straight through the creature.

The beast now reached out and grabbed Grumki’s shoulder, and Grumki felt his very essence, his very life, seemingly drain out of him a little. The half orc shuddered and backed away, as other party members squirmed by, and lashed out with their weapons as well.   

”Its an allip!” Tess called from the back, “its the remnants of a spirit that went insane!”

“Very fitting for a temple of doom,” Shaun muttered as he notched an arrow, which ran straight and true into the creature.  It reeled back, allowing just enough time for Grumki’s warhammer to actually find the beast.  Its form dissipated into a thousand black embers.  

“Whew... you alright Grumki?” Siabrey asked, watching the priest make some arcane movements over himself, and then relax slightly.

“I am now fine,” Grumki said slowly, quietly, “it attempted to steal my life essence... my memories and sense of spells.  It failed.”

“The strength of Kord was strong, eh Grumki?” Shaun offered, to the smile of the half orc and the groans of the party at the quip.


It was another hour and a half of trekking before the party saw a light ahead of their position.  AS the flickers of torches mounted along the walls ahead became apparent, the party slowed its movement to a crawl.

“Shaun, you’re quiet and fleet of foot... you go ahead,” Tess whispered, and Shaun nodded.  Slipping forward with the grace of a cat and the silence of a wraith, he drew close to the source of the light.  He found an unfinished room, its square, perfectly cut walls at hte far end melding into the rough uneven stone face that Shaun stood under.  It smelled strongly of wine, as scents wafted from several large barrels and boxes stacked in the room.

“Its empty,” Shaun called back, using his voice to make sure the sounds only went down the tunnel and no where else.  Even though this room was empty, there was a doorway on the far end, and he couldn’t tell who was there.

The party made their way into the room, and as some members snooped around the barrels, Tess slipped into the little hallway between the rooms.  Siabrey meanwhile attempted to confirm the barrels contents were indeed wine.  She knew some barrels had marks indicating their year... it would give an indication of how long the temple had been occupied (or unoccupied).  She found none.  Lucius, being mroe enterprising, took the butt of his sword and punched through the top of one barrel... and nearly retched when he saw its contents.

“Blood,” he murmered, stifling his gags, as the rest of the party recoiled in horror.  The party cracked open several of the boxes, and was relieved that while they did contain dried meat, it looked to be nothing more than dried beef and bacon.  Their curiosity more than satisfied, they then turned to follow Tess into the next room.

There were more bxoes stacked in here, along with numerous apparently dried fruits and vegetables.  Most the party easily recognized, some the party did not (especially the fire red mushrooms on one high shelf).  On the boxes the party found a crowbar, and a small bag of coins that seemed to have been carelessly dropped.  Tess pried open one box with the crowbar,  and found it contiained numerous dried apricots and oranges.  While Siabrey refused to touch the fruit, Tess eagerly grabbed some, as no magic was apparent on them.

Tess led the party further into the Temple.  As they left the room that clearly stored fruits, they heard a loud, deep bass voice humming a tune coming from a door on the left side of the hallway...

_Red tides a ‘flowin’,
Down the Inerman main,
They say she’s a sown’
The paladin’s bane..._

_That  sounds like Grumki!_, Tess was the first to realize...

...just as a joint in Siabrey’s armor, which hadn’t been oiled since Obash, gave a rusty, loud _creeaaakkk_.  The party froze, terror in their eyes.

“Hold ‘yer horses, there!” the voice called, “I’se be servin’ lunch no time soon!  Git back to yer posts now!”  The bass rumbled deep, and everyone knew for sure it was a half orc.

_We can’t have someone telling them all we’re coming, now can we?_ Siabrey thought, looking at Tess.   _Maybe we can knock him out and get some information._ By the woman’s eyes, Siabrey could tell she was thinking the same.  With a nod, the party walked towards the room, now quiet, but not as quiet as they had been acknowledged.  As they peered around the corner, they saw a relatively short half orc (he was _only_ 5’7”) busily stirring a large pot of some kind.

“I know yer back dere,” he spoke as Siabrey snuck closer to him, “and like I said earlier, ye can’t have no st...augh!”  he gurgled as the butt of her sword sent his head spinning into unconsciousness.  Unfortunately, his fall caused the large spoon in his hand to clatter to the floor, and his falling frame knocked over several shelves of knives.  The clattering crash echoed all up and down the hall.

“Oops,” Siabrey said quietly to stern scowls from Tess and Shaun.  The scowls lasted only seconds, as more voices were heard from up the hall.

“Hey!  Aun!  You sound like your arrogant ass could use some help in there!” a booming half orc’s voice came from the room at the end of the hall.  “We’ve got the last grain almost stored, then we’ll help ye!”  The voices came closer, until two more half orcs peered up the hall at the party.  

“Who are you?” the shorter one asked, his voice full of suspicion.  The larger one looked at the party, and snarled.  

“Yel, if they can git themselves some of dat wine, I wanna some too!”  He stormed up the hall, shoved past the party, and headed for the wine cellar.  The short orc growled at his compatriot, and then looked back at the party.

“Stealin’ wine, were ye?  Well, can’t have dat!  Whose your superiors, you’re gettin’ written up!  This is still an army barracks, not a damn brothel with a buffet!”  His massive arms went to his hips.

“Um... well... our friend here,” Tess pointed to Shaun, “heh... well, he needed some wine.”

_Screw this!_ Siabrey’s mind thought as she walked up to the orc.  The towering creature glared down at her in disdain...

...the last look his face would ever hold, as her katana sliced him from his gullet to his neck.  She then delivered two backspins, cleanly slicing his body into three pieces.  

Under his breath, Shaun muttered, “Showoff.”

“What the?” came from up the hall, but before the other orc could scream at his friend’s demise, three arrows from Shaun and Tess landed in his throat, causing him to fall with a gurgle.   As Siabrey looked up from her kill, she saw Lucius walking quickly into the butchery where the first half orc lay unconscious.

“Luke, what is it?” she said, following him, though her face went pale when she saw his sword flash into the light.

“Luke!  What are you doing!?  No!” she shouted far too late as he cleanly decapitated the helpless orc.  She ran up to him, and noticed his eyes...

...they glowed so blue they were nearly white.

_The sword!  We must find the sword!_ Siabrey’s mind jumped, even as she questioned Luke accusingly, “Why did you do that? We could have gotten information out of him!”

“He would have squealed,” Lucius casually said, wiping the blood off of his blade with the dead cook’s shirt.  Siabrey looked on in shock, Tess with a completely blank look.

_He was one of them,_ Tess’ mind said with certainty.  _He deserved what happened to him.[i/]

That’s not Luke... but he speaks normally... there was no battle rage... oh no... Siabrey’s mind started to panic.

As the party went into the “grain room” the half orcs discussed earlier, Siabrey noticed Lucius’ eyes glowing whiter and whiter.  His voice was still normal, but sounded distant... as if it was him, but yet it wasn’t him.

He’s slipping Siabrey!  You need to hold him here for a little bit!  But how!? 

What did Xanadu say was holding him from evil?  Our love...

She rather suddenly reached up, and grabbed Lucius fiercely, planting a deep, hard kiss on his lips.  He squirmed in surprise, and settled after only a minute, and then uneasily.  When she broke it off, he looked at her, eyes still blazing.

“Hon, it might not be a good idea for us to break off in the middle of the Temple,” he gently suggested.  She grabbed him fiercely again and planted another, longer kiss on him.  No effect.

“What the hell are you doing?!” Tess snapped, annoyed as the rest of the party watched in confusion.  “We’re about to take on an entire Temple of evil zealots and you only have your horniness!  What is wrong with you!?”

Siabrey looked to Tess, and quickly darted over, explaining in hushed tones.

“Lucius is growing closer to evil... I was trying to bring him back with my love so we’d have time to find the sword,” Siabrey said quietly.  Tess looked at Lucius, who was busy checking the hallway ahead for people, and then looked back at Siabrey.

She loves him so... For the briefest moment, Tess' anger faded slightly.

“Lets keep ourselves focused on the task at hand,” Tess said, the sternness slowly returning to her voice._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Part 4 of the 2-20 adventure...

*An Unexpected Brawl*

Siabrey nodded, as Tess walked over towards the entrance to the kitchen the party was clearly in.  AS she approached, the doors crackled with electricity, and a blast of lightning barely missed her.

“What?!” she jumped out of the way.  Her eyes then spotted the six small dark holes that ran lengthwise down the sides of hte doorway.  Small, thin whisps of smoke rose from them.

“Tess, you alright?” Siabrey hissed quietly, and Tess nodded, her heart in her throat.  _That was a close one, Tesseron... you must be careful..._

“If that thing is there,” Shaun thought aloud, “how the hell did the cooks get in here with nary a scratch on their bodies?”

“Magic?” Lucius volunteered, his eyes still glowing bright.  Siabrey shivered at seeing his eyes again.

“Thank you, Captain Obvious,” Tess said in an annoyed tone, “I think we should check the remains of the cooks... maybe they’ll hold the answer as to why they were able to get through... though why would someone set a lightning trap...”

“Keep greedy folks away from the food stores,” Shaun answered Tess’ question handily.  “When I used to rob bakeries for food when I was younger, I had to watch out for these... of course those were far weaker...” Shaun continued on as Tess and Siabrey began the grisly task of searching the remains.

“Why... oh why did you have to cut this one apart?” Tess grumbled at Siabrey’s victim, trying to rifle the bloodied remains of a pocket.  “Normally I can avoid nasties like this when neccessary... my hands feel abused,” she moaned as she pulled out a piece of metal, her hands and the object covered in still wet blood and bits of bone.

“Um, that’s magical,” Siabrey’s siabrie eyes saw quickly.  She left the orc that Lucius had struck down and walked over.  Taking a piece of cloth, she rubbed around the object, and discovered it had several small, strange runes, along with what appeared to be lightning shapes.

“Hmmm,” she thought as Tess, Shaun, and Luke crowded around to get a better look.  She then looked at the doorway, and before anyone could stop her, darted through.

No lightning arced.

“Its a magical key!” she said, laughing before Lucius could grab her shoulders and give her a shake.

“_What_ were you thinking?!” he said, pulling her close.  “That could’ve hurt you....”

“Nah...” Siabrey said, hoping her bravado might spread some confidence in Luke, and cover up her own growing fears.  “I’m fast, I could’ve dodged...”

Her bravado was cut short by noises coming from up the hallway to the party’s right... the noises of many many men running and shouting.  To their left, they also caught faint sounds through the air, those these were different.  Instead of the shouts and thundering of boots, tehy heard cries, and the distant song of steel hitting steel and hide.

“Back to the kitchen!” Tess called, and the party darted through the now deactivated trap, before Siabrey at last brought the metal strip back across it, reactivating it.    The party clung close to the walls alongside the door, weapons drawn, planning for a surprise assault upon the massive warband they presumed was headed in their direction.

To their amazement, no one burst through the kitchen door or lobbed a fireball inside.  Instead, a group fo at least 50 warriors came running past, weapon’s drawn, their leader screaming at them to hurry to “protect the altar!”

“What are they talking about?” Tess asked Grumki.  _He is a cleric, which qualifies him as a religious expert in my eyes._

“Who would be attacking their altar?” Pellaron said aloud as the last of the group dashed by.  “The only other group attacking is...”

“Kelir?” Siabrey said fearfully.  _Why is father in the altar hall?  They might do something horrid to him! He’s not in contact with the desert if he is inside the temple!_
She turned forcefully towards Tess and the rest of the party.  “We should go, now,” she said quietly.

“Elenya might be there!” Shaun whispered as well.  _I don’t know much about evil cults, but in most songs there is a virgin sacrifice on an altar required. Elenya’s no virgin, but in a pinch..._ He winced at where his mind went, and grabbing the metal key, he was leading the party up the hall, far enough behind the large warrior group as to remain unnoticed in their massive hurried dash.

As the party dashed ahead, they only had time to glance to the left and right, and saw that the rooms they passed appeared to be dormitories...  they were simply made, plain, and Siabrey’s warrior eye caught holders for swords and flails along the walls that were curiously empty.  As they passed on particular room, Siabrey and Tess caught in the corner of their eye the image of three warriors hurriedly putting on boots.  Four quick arrows made sure they never got a chance to tie them.

As the party rounded the turns ahead, the noise from in front grew louder, eventually the noise of the warriors started to be drowned out by another, more bone-chilling noise.  Human screams mingled with dreadful roars, loud snaps, clangs of weapons, and chants of magical power.   

_There’s a battle ahead, that’s for sure,_ Tess thought, readying her harpbow.  _Perhaps Kelir found Elenya and is trying to get her out..._  Tension hung in the air as the party came around another corner, and the noise grew deafening.

Up ahead, the last of the warband the party had seen was turning hard right into a room of some kind.  Flashes eerily illuminated the faces of the last warriors as they ran in, their shadows colored in red, blue and green hues from unknown magic lights that blasted inside the room.  A priest stood outside the doorway, chanting in an unknown tongue until the last warrior had entered.

Before the priest could move... nay, before he even saw the party, Siabrey had placed an arrow between his eyes, and Tess another arrow in his neck.  As he fell gurgling to the ground, Tess, Luke and Shaun raced up to the entrance where the men had entered, and where the sounds of a massive battle were coming from.

Nothing could prepare them for the sight they saw...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Demons, Devils, and a Young Woman the Party Has Been Searching For*

The room ahead was tall, with banners and tapestries hanging from rafters nearly a full hundred feet overhead.  It was from this cavernous room that the sounds of deafening battle originated.  

The party saw from a short hall they appeared to lead to a balcony, with what looked to be the start of stairs on the left and right going down.  Below, the party saw what had been making the noise, and Kelir was no where in sight.

Among the sprawled pews and holy ornaments of what was once a revered chamber, undoubtedly to Grazz’t, the party could see massive, enormous abominations of nature and evil thundering about, locked in vicious and bloody battle.  They recognized the enormous winged figures of several balors, their massive swords shattering the skulls of their opponents.  They also recognized the equally frightening forms of pit fiends, green, slimy poison dripping from their maws, leaping at the balors and locking them in vicious death struggles.

Vrocks circled overhead, diving down against barbazu devils, as imps and drecthes fought  out bloody battles to the death.  Among the chaos, human warriors dressed as the ones of Grazz’t that passed hte party by could be seen in the mix, most commonly in the form of bodies.  Chanting was originated from both the left and the right... while the party could not understand what was being said, it was clearly apparent they were likely in two different languages.  Neither side seemed to be at an advantage, the devils coming in disciplined waves, the demons charging pell-mell.  The middle of the impromptu battlefield was already a synthetic hill of dead bodies that both sides had to fight up to reach the middle of the room.

No one in the party wanted to investigate the horror further, or even think of heading to the balcony lest they become accidentally dragged into the deadly war below.  As they watched, A vrock’s broken form landed with a sickening crack on the balcony, the creature’s neck clearly broken, several enormous holes in its flanks from which green slime, likely pit fiend poison, oozed.

“W...w...what is that?” Tess asked Grumki as the party backed into the hallway, dodging a patch of floor that looked to be acid.

“I...I... think it was the Blood War,” Grumki said slowly, for the first time the party knew his voice filled with fear.   “Hextor was a close ally of devils... and they may have grown annoyed once their blood enemies, the demons, occupied this great temple... I don’t know for sure, and I don’t care to find out.  The strength of Kord does not require knowing such things,” he said, turning and noticing a door across the way.

“Um... lets... go there...” Shaun said, pointing at the other doorway.  Too his surprise, Siabrey rushed ahead of him.  Normally he might have teased the fighter about dashing away from a fight, but for now, he was thankful her normal combativeness was not to the level of lunacy.

“I’ll take the lead,” Siabrey said. _Hopefully there’s nothing like that going on this way..._ she thought.  _My blade may be fast and sharp... but I doubt it would help against any of those monster’s fangs..._

Out of her right eye as she thought Siabrey caught a momentarily glint of blue.  Instinctively she rolled forward, and heard the loud snap and sizzle of electricity just behind her.  The ends of her cloak had been singed, but otherwise she was unharmed.

“Um,” she started, looking at the party on the other side of the apparent trap, “Shaun, you might want to...”

“I’m on it,” he said, already leaning down and fidgeting with the floor.  Rather quickly there was a pop that echeod through the air, and he said over the din coming from the other room, “It should be safe, I broke it!”

Gingerly the party stepped over the offending floorplate, and true enough, all were safe.

_What is down this way that would warrant such a trap?_ Tess wondered to herself, before peering further down the passage, and seeing her own answer.

Lining the sides of the passage were openings in the solid rock, and covering each opening was a solid array of iron.  

“The jail!” Shaun shouted, dashing down the hall, peering into each cell.  Momentarily he was joined by Siabrey, Tess and the others, and frantic calls for “Elenya!” echoed through the empty stone corridors.

_She has to be here somewhere!_ Shaun’s mind cried in a panicked voice.  If she wasn’t here, with a sinking feeling, his heart could guess her grisly fate.  _They were after Siabrey, not her... if they had found out she wasn’t their intended quarry... 

Oh God..._

As they passed each cell, their hearts began to fall, as each cell was either completely devoid of life, and many had the remnants of skulls, bones, or decaying, fetid flesh in them.

As they passed a cell with a relatively freshly decomposing corpse, which gave the area an nauseating smell, part of Shaun’s mind quailed, _Please, Hieroneous, Olidamarra, Tarantor, whoever... let that not be Elenya!  Please!_  Siabrey and Tess drew alongside, and could tell what was going through Shaun’s mind.  The body was clearly that of a woman, who looked to have been scalped and beaten horribly a day or two prior.  Her head faced away from them, and she was devoid of any identifiable clothing.

“Shaun, I’m...” Siabrey started, tears flowing in her voice.  At that moment, the party heard a soft mutter, a weak cry that had previously been drowned out by their shouts and calls.

“Shaun?”  It came from further ahead... a woman’s voice, weak.  “Shaun?” it called louder.  Further ahead, the party noticed in the last cell down the hall a pair of white hands suddenly grip the cell bars.  “Shaun!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Rescue*


Within seconds, Shaun had leaped the twenty foot distance seemingly in a single bound, his heart riding high in his throat.

_Elenya!  Elenya!_

He drew nigh to the cell, and his heart cried out at the sight.

Indeed it was Elenya, gripping the cell bars so tightly that her knuckles were snow white.  She was devoid of clothes from the waist up, and the edges of marks appeared to come from her sides and go onto her back.  Several burns were on her front... most alarmingly an imprint of a human sized hand burned over her stomach, its angry red form seeming to glow against her now decidedly pale skin.   Her eyes were red, seemingly filled with tiredness, tears.... and now hope.

“Shaun!  Shauny Shauny!” she reached out from inside the cell and grabbed at him, trying to pull him close.  She couldn’t get close enough to bestow a grateful kiss or even rub heads, but Shaun found the touch of her hands, while weak, to be reassuring... and filled with a strength he had not seen there.

_She has been through much,_ he could tell, even if the physical markings of her ordeal had not been present.  _And I will flay alive every person that helped do this to my love!/i]

“Shauny!  Shauny!” she called again, fresh tears arising from her frame, noticeably thinner. “You came!  You came!”

“Yes, I’m here now.  Everything’s going to be alright, everything’s going to be ok!  Its going to be ok!” he said in the firmest voice his emotional mind could muster.  I’ve found you again!  I’ve found you!

The others by this point were clustering around as well, and Elenya’s eyes went wide in wonder at seeing the array of people drawn here.  “You all came!  You all came!” she said quietly, her mind in shock and relief.  

Siabrey and Tess both immediately saw the handprint, and collectively one thing ran through their minds.  The baby!  What did they do to the baby!  Oh god, poor Elenya!

“We’re here to get you out, hon!” Siabrey called, and began tugging on the iron bars.  The didn’t even squeal.  Grumki, Lucius, and Shaun added their weight to the effort, and after a few minutes of ear shattering screeching, the left section of the iron ripped loose from the rocks holding it, and the party managed to pull it wide enough that Elenya could slide out.  Immediately she leapt into Shaun’s arms, both of them crying.

It was several minutes before the two pulled apart, and immediately Siabrey motioned to Elenya’s belly.  The former barmaid sniffed, and cleared her throat.  Her eyes changed a little, from relief, to determination.

“I was strong,” she said, her voice only cracking slightly now, ever growing in strength.  “They tried to threaten me, and I would not tell them anything.  But... I did speak...” her voice began to break quickly, her improvised wall of bravado being pummeled down by the memories of the horrors they inflicted.

“What did they do you?” Tess asked, already moving to try and heal what wounds she could.  “How did they hurt you?”  

“They... they...” Elenya looked down in fear and shame.  “They did many bad things!”  The first tear quickly formed in her eye and tumbled down her face.  “They took me, the first night... they... had their way with me.”  Siabrey’s eyes immediately flamed with unbridled hate, while Tess’ moved towards sadness.  Alone among the party, the bard understood from her own past what it was like to be forced against one’s will.  She laid a reassuring hand on Elenya’s shoulder as Shaun cradled her head.

“It’s going to be alright, you are strong,” both she and Shaun repeated as Elenya broke into fresh tears.  “You are strong, Elenya,”  Tess repeated.  Much stronger than I was when it happened to me...

“No...” she gurbled, “I’m not strong... I broke... I talked... they threat...” she took a sniff as tears freely fell from her cheeks, “they threatened the baby!”

Tess and Siabrey looked at each other.  This is NOT how Shaun should have found out! they both quailed.  To their surprise, the statement did not even seem to register on the rogue’s face.

In fact, it did register.  Elenya’s pregnant!?  I... I must focus on her right now!  She needs me!  Those questions can wait until later! his mind decided firmly, and he merely held her head closer, quietly rocking her.

“Um...” Siabrey began to speak.  She hated to interrupt the consolation of Elenya... the woman sorely needed a reassuring hug and a shoulder to cry on, but they were still in a Temple of Hextor, and they still needed that sword for Lucius.  She glanced over at the young lord, and her mind stopped.

His bluish eyes were now blazing pure white, light enough that shadows danced along the walls from their illumination.    His face was a mixture of sorrow, pity, and jsut beneath the surface, a seething, roiling rage at what had been done to his comrade and friend.    His hands were rhythmically flexing and relaxing, and Siabrey was fairly sure that if a Hextorite or Gra’zztite had arrived at hte moment, they would meet an untimely, gory, and grisly end.

He is falling faster! Siabrey grew frightened.  The evil around us... the evil he’s seen done to his friends... its all affecting him, drawing him closer!  He’s going to break soon! 

“We need to go!  We need to go!” she started, her voice panicky.  Shaun and Tess unfocused from Elenya long enough to become scared themselves, as Lucius’ visage continued to change, and grow further away from the young noble they loved into something far darker and more terrible.

Elenya sniffled, and raised her head.  “We need to go,” she said quietly, looking at Lucius.  “For his sake.”

With a nod, Shaun let her out of his embrace, and Siabrey gave her a cloak to cover her naked torso.  Elenya accepted it with a shuddering hug, and then turned to follow the party down the hall, towards hopeful escape.

She truly is strong, Tess saw, her awe and admiration growing as Elenya began urging the others forward.

“I don’t know my way around the temple, but I think this way sounds better than the noises coming from behind us,” she said, her voice now strangely steady, even as the tears only started drying on her face.   The party rounded a turn to the left, and Elenya suddenly stopped, her body shaking slightly.

To the left was a rather average sized room, darkly lit with three torches that gave off a sickly purplish light.  In the room are several sickening instruments, some of which the party recognized to their dismay.  One was clearly a rack, another looked to have a set of iron straighteners that could suspend a person spread eagle in the air, and other instruments abounded whose purposes looked too diabolical to imagine.  

Handing from the ceiling were many manacles, some seeming to have acid or other vile fluids dripping from them.  A table, originally wood but now with parts covered in a sick brown crust, straps clearly designed for arms and legs adorning its top, dominated the middle of the room, with etchings and gouges similar in size to the knife laying on the floor. Laying on the floor were several metal pokers, a knife with a fist on the pommel, its end covered in dried blood, and lastly, a torn shredded piece of ladies underwear, which Shaun sickeningly recognized as Elenya’s.

To everyone’s surprise, however, this was not what she recoiled from.  Her backwards steps were away from a door directly to the party’s front, its interior hidden by a wooden door that was barely ajar.  Tess, morbidly curious and worried that Elenya might not be recoiling from something in the room but more of a someone, started walking forward towards it gingerly, when the party noticed a shadow in the opposite doorway in the torture chamber..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Party Gains Some Vengeance*

Arrows were already notched when the party sees what clearly was once a beautiful nymph walk through the doorway.  Now a single blue horn came out of her forehead, her once alabaster skin now a sky blue, and her eyes, likely once a pleasant color, now glow a feral red.  With a sinking stomach, Tess, Lucius, Siabrey and Shaun recognize her face as the nymph they saved near Mephys.

For Shaun and Lucius, the fact that it was the nymph they once helped was the last thing they saw of her.  She wore nothing from her waist up, and invariably their eyes, along with Pellaron’s were drawn lower than her face, and her beauty shone brightly into their eyes... a brightness which faded into the inky black of blindness.  Grumki, for his part, found nymphs and the like completely unattractive (he would later say they looked too thin and prone to breaking, unlike a nice half orc woman), and thus completely ignored her save for the fact she was a foe, and carried a wicked looking knife in her hand.
Tess and Siabrey loosed their arrows immediately, both striking the creature hard in the belly.  Aris and Grumki did so as well, their shots hitting her in the shoulders.  The creature noticeably reeled from the blows, writhing as her familiar voice cried out.

It was only then that Tess and Siabrey noticed Elenya trembling; not with fear, but unbridled rage.  They had never seen the young woman angry, but now her normally smiling face was a dark storm of fury, as she almost mechanically extended a hand at the creature, and snarled, “The tables are now turned, bitch!  I know your spell!”  

To everyone’s surprise, there was a loud, thunderous crackle, and a loud rumble shook the room as a bolt of lightning leapt from her hands, sizzled through the air, and impacted the dark nymph full in the chest.   Their foe’s body was wreathed in crackling electricity, and even after Elenya’s spell ended a mere second later, small arcs of shockin power still danced across the formerly natural form before them.

The creature was tottering near collapse, but turned to the party, and opened her mouth.  A bright flash flickered in the depths of her throat, and to the shock of a party, she replied with a frightening blast of her own.  The thunderous boom shook the very ceiling of the room, and Pellaron, Aristophle, and Grumki recoiled as a massive jolt of electricity shuddered through their bodies.  

Tess now had to contend with her own rising fury, as the full knowledge of who this creature was and what it did to Elenya dawned on her.  With a cry of fury and anger, a massive songstrike rose in her throat, and lashed at the creature, chipping away at her horn and sending several scales flying off of her shoulders.

For Siabrey too, the full knowledge of who this was began to dawn, and in a fury, she closed range, delivering a precise arrow to the throat from barely 30 feet away.  The creature recoiled again, but her gurglings did not die, and she did not tumble.  Instead she righted herself, and even looked prepared to begin work on another spell.

Shaun, meanwhile, was filled with a rage, both at this creature for blinding him, and for what it did to his beloved Elenya.  Even though he was blind, he listened attentively for the nymph’s cries of pain, and deftly drew his bow.  His arrow ran true... save its path took it far to the left of the nymph, causing it to nearly slice off Siabrey’s ear.  The fighter quickly glanced back with a scowl, before focusing again a split second later on the target at hand.

It was Aristophle, who had quickly reloaded his crossbow, that then launched his bolts.  Even as wisps of smoke wafted from his burnt cloak and electrified form, a bolt sped true, hitting the wobbling abomination in the forehead, causing the creature to tumble over with a thud.

Over the next few minutes, Pellaron, Shaun, and Lucius began regaining their sight, the world slowly fading back into view in monotone, then color.  As they blinked hard, Elenya hugged Shaun, her rage leaving her body in shudder of relief and fear.

“That was my jailer...” Elenya began, her voice muffled by Shaun’s clothes.  “She said she was a nymph of the forest, who joined Gra’zzt of her own free will!  She tried to charm me into joining her... she tried to show me that it was the only way, and she hurt me whenever I refused... but hon,” she held Shaun close, “I was strong!  I thought of you!  I was strong!”

_Oh Elenya!_ Shaun pulled her closer, only now beginning to differentiate her pale skin color from the red of Siabrey’s cloak that covered his love.  “I love you hon.   I knew you were strong, I knew you wouldn’t let them get to you!”  

Siabrey turned to Lucius, looking at his eyes.  They glowed, even brighter now, and she could see her shadow creeping along the floor as their brightness grew even more.  _They may not have have gotten to Elenya... but they are quickly getting to Lucius!_


(DM’s Epilogue:  The creature they faced, named Eriola, was indeed the nymph the party had helped earlier.  As the party was just arriving in Irulas, her pond was overrun by the Countess’ armies marching northwards from burning Mephys, and she was captured.  Subjected to tortures and mind control spells, she caved in, and her mind joined those of the dark.  She fully enwrapped herself in the powers of Grazz’t, agreeing to have painful magical procedures done to her to bind to her elements of a blue dragon and elements of vile fiends.  

In such a form, she was placed as one of several jailers in the newly settled Temple of Hextor, around the same time the party a week out of Irulas, and some three weeks before Elenya’s capture.  Her first charge, a local village woman, died unfortunately under her “care,” and her carcass was left to rot in the jail.  A few days later, riders arrived with a new toy... Elenya.  She took wonderful care to properly haunt, harm, and maim the girl, yet keeping her alive and in enough health that information could be extracted.  

The girl proved most hard to crack, and it was only when Eriola discovered she was pregnant and threatened the child did she finally reveal she was not the woman the Temple sought after, instead an associate of hers.   She felt further information could be gained, and was returning with some equipment to assist in ‘questioning’ when she discovered a large group of unexpected guests in her torture chamber...)


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Search for the Sword*

“I don’t mean to interrupt,” Siabrey gently but forcefully pulled Shaun and Elenya apart, “but we _need_ to find the sword Ik Mataar before long.”  She motioned with her head towards Lucius, and the faces of the rogue and newly minted wizard fell.  Elenya was the first to nod firmly.

“I don’t know my way around here, but I can add what power I have to help,” she said.  “I watched my jailer electrocute others... I watched and learned,” she wiggled her hands.  Siabrey nodded absent mindedly. _She’s trying to come to terms with whats happened,_ part of Siabrey’s mind recognized before she looked back at Lucius, his eyes still blazing white with some frightening, unseen power.  

_Hurry!_ she thought as the party burst from the torture room into another long hallway.  From the left came more screeches and shouts from the huge battle they had passed earlier.  More unnerving, noises came from the doorway directly in front of them.

Shaun peered carefully into the room, and saw what appeared to be stalls.... all the ones near the door looked to be empty.  Ominously, what appeared to be a titanic metal collar hung from one wall... it was large enough it could have only been meant for a creature of truly titanic proportions, likely larger than Xanadu even.  From one of the stalls on the end came an unnerving, high pitched chirp.

“Something is in there... its chirping,” Shaun called back to the group.  “I guess they keep beasts here, though I don’t know what would require a neckcollar so large that it would fall off of even Xanadu...”

“I don’t want to find out,” Tess said quickly, pulling Shaun back.  “Let’s focus on the sword... its clearly not in there.”

“We need to find the treasury,” Siabrye said, “or maybe the main armory.  Its likely in one of those two places...”

“This way,” Elenya was already leaning, away from the noise of the demon/devil clash.  “I don’t know what that is to the left, but I doubt we want to go find out.”

“You don’t.  You really really don’t,” Siabrey nodded as the party set out.  Heading at a dead run, a few seconds later they pass a room that seems to have weapons hanging along the walls.  Darting in for a quick look, the party, with glee, realize they are in the armory...

... a sadly vacant armory, save two entirely non-magical swords and a regular piece of chain mail.

“Damn!” Tess kicked the wall, as Siabrey started to fidget in nervous worry.  _Let’s go!  Let’s go!  We have to save Lucius now!_

As they started to re-enter the hallway, Tess (in the lead) had just enough time to see a face come around the corner ahead, followed by the shadows of more men.  She tried to duck back into the armory quickly, but not fast enough.

“Hey!  You!  Stop!” echoed up the corridor, as the party fell flat against the armory wall.  Tess prepared a songstrike, Lucius and Elenya prepared lightning bolts, as the rest notched arrows in preparation when the first would come into view.

“There’s seven of them, I think,” Tess said quietly, her spells ready in one hand, Fa’rallan in the other.  The noises of running boots grew rapidly louder, as beads a sweat formed on Siabrey’s head.  

_We can’t afford to fight!_ she glanced nervously at Lucius, whose very face was growing deep etches into its visage, which was rapidly changing towards a deep scarlet.  _I don’t know how much longer he’ll last... especially if there is a fight to arouse his darker side!_

Two clerics, clearly clad in the colors of the Countess, skidded to a halt in the doorway, but had little chance to speak as two lightning bolts, three songstrikes, and 6 arrows slashed their frames to shreds, molten, vibrating, pincushion like forms being all they left behind to testify to their existence.

Siabrey had taken time to activate her _boots of speed_, and dashed into the hallway with uncanny and feline speed.  Her sword drawn, she took count of what she saw... a man and woman, both clad in the robes of a spellcaster, and three fighters clad in scale mail.

As she did this, the Gra’zzt sorcerer in the back drew into his fingers a small magical bead, which hurled into the small confines of the armory.   Siabrey could only look in horror as flames jetted into the hallway from the perfect toss, though she was relieved to see everyone in the party still standing, albeit burnt or scorched.

Before she could recover, however, the other sorcerer was already holding her hand forth, and blue arcs of electricity flared out towards Siabrey.  The fighter, blessed with inhuman grace and speed, managed to dodge the worst of the lightning strike, though nonetheless she felt a strong jolt rip through her shoulder, leaving scorched marks on her skin.

Seeing his friend Siabrey under attack from five people, Grumki lunges out of the room a split second after she did, and braving a slew of blows as he dashed by, the half orc made hard for the sorcerer that had shot Siabrey.  With a shout of “Kord’s strength is your bane!” her slammed the sorceress in the gullet, and sickening cracks echoed through the corridor as three of her ribs broke.

As Shaun looks on in confusion and fury, Elenya began to shake again, fury rising within her.  Her fingers extend to one of the fighteres that hit Grumki, and arcs of electricity leap out, catching the man full in the chest.  He shuddered but did not fall as small blue arcs continued to dance across his body and armor.

Pellaron and Aris both charged out into the hallway as well, turning the confined space into a zone of mass chaos.  Blades danced and sang as they clashed, the three warriors managing to keep everyone except Grumki from getting close to the sorcerers, who were clearly preparing yet another spell.

The physical bodies of the fighters could not stop the magic that ran in Lucius’ veins.  His mounting fury and rage at what he had seen became unbridled just briefly, and he extended a hand towards the sorcerer that had launched a fireball into the middle of the group.  With nary a movement on his part, Lucius caused the man’s throat to constrict and grow red as it was filled with blood.  Shaking and gurgling in terror, the sorcerer collapsed to the ground, blood gurgling in a small stream from his mouth.

AS the fight continued, Siabrey’s blade found the jugular of one of the fighters to her front.  However, the sorcerer being cornered by Grumki stepped back, and now free of his menacing warhammer, she extended a mauled hand... and a lightning bolt arced into Grumki’s skull.  The massive half orc shuddered, and then fell over, life rapidly slipping from his form.

Aris pushed his way past the confused melee to Grumki’s side just seconds after the half orc’s fall, and laid hands upon the cleric’s massive skull, bringing Grumki back from the brink.  Shaun dashed out to cover Aris, and carried his charge into the face of the sorceress as she tried desperately to prepare another spell.  As he mouth started forming the first words of a spell, Shaun lunged forward with his rapier, its blade piercing into her throat.  With a snap of his wrist, half of her throat was removed, and his wrists snapped back.   The resulting fatal wound, in a strangely sick way, resembled a blood red “S” on her neck.

Within a few seconds, the two remaining fighters, surrounded, fall beneath the blades of the party.    Siabrey, ignoring calls for her to be healed, dashed over towards Lucius.

“Lucius!” she shouted, as he stared towards the still twitching form of the bloody sorcerer he downed.  He did not raise his head, nor did he seem to pay any attention to her calls for several moments, before seeming to snap back.  With alarm, she noted his breath was short, coming in quick, sharp intakes.   His eyes somehow were glowing brighter, and his skin was now scarlet, and approaching crimson.  She grabbed him and pulled him close... his skin was blazing hot under his armor... she could feel it.

“W... what happened?” he managed to get out between gasps.

“Your bad magic, love!” she pulled away from her embrace and instead pulled him towards the door.  “We need to hurry!  I don’t know if he can last longer!” Siabrey called, no longer masking the fear in her voice.  _I can’t lose you!  We can’t lose you!_

“Siabrey, I don’t feel well... I’m scared!” he rasped as she dragged him further down the hall, the party in tow, not even taking the time to examine the bodies of those they had defeated...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Search for the Sword*

“I don’t mean to interrupt,” Siabrey gently but forcefully pulled Shaun and Elenya apart, “but we _need_ to find the sword Ik Mataar before long.”  She motioned with her head towards Lucius, and the faces of the rogue and newly minted wizard fell.  Elenya was the first to nod firmly.

“I don’t know my way around here, but I can add what power I have to help,” she said.  “I watched my jailer electrocute others... I watched and learned,” she wiggled her hands.  Siabrey nodded absent mindedly. _She’s trying to come to terms with whats happened,_ part of Siabrey’s mind recognized before she looked back at Lucius, his eyes still blazing white with some frightening, unseen power.  

_Hurry!_ she thought as the party burst from the torture room into another long hallway.  From the left came more screeches and shouts from the huge battle they had passed earlier.  More unnerving, noises came from the doorway directly in front of them.

Shaun peered carefully into the room, and saw what appeared to be stalls.... all the ones near the door looked to be empty.  Ominously, what appeared to be a titanic metal collar hung from one wall... it was large enough it could have only been meant for a creature of truly titanic proportions, likely larger than Xanadu even.  From one of the stalls on the end came an unnerving, high pitched chirp.

“Something is in there... its chirping,” Shaun called back to the group.  “I guess they keep beasts here, though I don’t know what would require a neckcollar so large that it would fall off of even Xanadu...”

“I don’t want to find out,” Tess said quickly, pulling Shaun back.  “Let’s focus on the sword... its clearly not in there.”

“We need to find the treasury,” Siabrye said, “or maybe the main armory.  Its likely in one of those two places...”

“This way,” Elenya was already leaning, away from the noise of the demon/devil clash.  “I don’t know what that is to the left, but I doubt we want to go find out.”

“You don’t.  You really really don’t,” Siabrey nodded as the party set out.  Heading at a dead run, a few seconds later they pass a room that seems to have weapons hanging along the walls.  Darting in for a quick look, the party, with glee, realize they are in the armory...

... a sadly vacant armory, save two entirely non-magical swords and a regular piece of chain mail.

“Damn!” Tess kicked the wall, as Siabrey started to fidget in nervous worry.  _Let’s go!  Let’s go!  We have to save Lucius now!_

As they started to re-enter the hallway, Tess (in the lead) had just enough time to see a face come around the corner ahead, followed by the shadows of more men.  She tried to duck back into the armory quickly, but not fast enough.

“Hey!  You!  Stop!” echoed up the corridor, as the party fell flat against the armory wall.  Tess prepared a songstrike, Lucius and Elenya prepared lightning bolts, as the rest notched arrows in preparation when the first would come into view.

“There’s seven of them, I think,” Tess said quietly, her spells ready in one hand, Fa’rallan in the other.  The noises of running boots grew rapidly louder, as beads a sweat formed on Siabrey’s head.  

_We can’t afford to fight!_ she glanced nervously at Lucius, whose very face was growing deep etches into its visage, which was rapidly changing towards a deep scarlet.  _I don’t know how much longer he’ll last... especially if there is a fight to arouse his darker side!_

Two clerics, clearly clad in the colors of the Countess, skidded to a halt in the doorway, but had little chance to speak as two lightning bolts, three songstrikes, and 6 arrows slashed their frames to shreds, molten, vibrating, pincushion like forms being all they left behind to testify to their existence.

Siabrey had taken time to activate her _boots of speed_, and dashed into the hallway with uncanny and feline speed.  Her sword drawn, she took count of what she saw... a man and woman, both clad in the robes of a spellcaster, and three fighters clad in scale mail.

As she did this, the Gra’zzt sorcerer in the back drew into his fingers a small magical bead, which hurled into the small confines of the armory.   Siabrey could only look in horror as flames jetted into the hallway from the perfect toss, though she was relieved to see everyone in the party still standing, albeit burnt or scorched.

Before she could recover, however, the other sorcerer was already holding her hand forth, and blue arcs of electricity flared out towards Siabrey.  The fighter, blessed with inhuman grace and speed, managed to dodge the worst of the lightning strike, though nonetheless she felt a strong jolt rip through her shoulder, leaving scorched marks on her skin.

Seeing his friend Siabrey under attack from five people, Grumki lunges out of the room a split second after she did, and braving a slew of blows as he dashed by, the half orc made hard for the sorcerer that had shot Siabrey.  With a shout of “Kord’s strength is your bane!” her slammed the sorceress in the gullet, and sickening cracks echoed through the corridor as three of her ribs broke.

As Shaun looks on in confusion and fury, Elenya began to shake again, fury rising within her.  Her fingers extend to one of the fighteres that hit Grumki, and arcs of electricity leap out, catching the man full in the chest.  He shuddered but did not fall as small blue arcs continued to dance across his body and armor.

Pellaron and Aris both charged out into the hallway as well, turning the confined space into a zone of mass chaos.  Blades danced and sang as they clashed, the three warriors managing to keep everyone except Grumki from getting close to the sorcerers, who were clearly preparing yet another spell.

The physical bodies of the fighters could not stop the magic that ran in Lucius’ veins.  His mounting fury and rage at what he had seen became unbridled just briefly, and he extended a hand towards the sorcerer that had launched a fireball into the middle of the group.  With nary a movement on his part, Lucius caused the man’s throat to constrict and grow red as it was filled with blood.  Shaking and gurgling in terror, the sorcerer collapsed to the ground, blood gurgling in a small stream from his mouth.

AS the fight continued, Siabrey’s blade found the jugular of one of the fighters to her front.  However, the sorcerer being cornered by Grumki stepped back, and now free of his menacing warhammer, she extended a mauled hand... and a lightning bolt arced into Grumki’s skull.  The massive half orc shuddered, and then fell over, life rapidly slipping from his form.

Aris pushed his way past the confused melee to Grumki’s side just seconds after the half orc’s fall, and laid hands upon the cleric’s massive skull, bringing Grumki back from the brink.  Shaun dashed out to cover Aris, and carried his charge into the face of the sorceress as she tried desperately to prepare another spell.  As he mouth started forming the first words of a spell, Shaun lunged forward with his rapier, its blade piercing into her throat.  With a snap of his wrist, half of her throat was removed, and his wrists snapped back.   The resulting fatal wound, in a strangely sick way, resembled a blood red “S” on her neck.

Within a few seconds, the two remaining fighters, surrounded, fall beneath the blades of the party.    Siabrey, ignoring calls for her to be healed, dashed over towards Lucius.

“Lucius!” she shouted, as he stared towards the still twitching form of the bloody sorcerer he downed.  He did not raise his head, nor did he seem to pay any attention to her calls for several moments, before seeming to snap back.  With alarm, she noted his breath was short, coming in quick, sharp intakes.   His eyes somehow were glowing brighter, and his skin was now scarlet, and approaching crimson.  She grabbed him and pulled him close... his skin was blazing hot under his armor... she could feel it.

“W... what happened?” he managed to get out between gasps.

“Your bad magic, love!” she pulled away from her embrace and instead pulled him towards the door.  “We need to hurry!  I don’t know if he can last longer!” Siabrey called, no longer masking the fear in her voice.  _I can’t lose you!  We can’t lose you!_

“Siabrey, I don’t feel well... I’m scared!” he rasped as she dragged him further down the hall, the party in tow, not even taking the time to examine the bodies of those they had defeated...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Search for the Sword Part II*

She wanted desperately to stop and hold him, but she was too afraid to.  _I know hon, I know Luke!_  “It’ll be alright!” she said hurriedly, pulling him further along.  As they ran further along, Siabrey desperately peered into room after room they passed.  All appeared rather nicely decorated, adorned with symbols of the Countess and Grazz’t, but none were a treasury or an armory.

During the raid of one of these rooms (in which an unarmed priest tried to resist, resulting in Siabrey planting her sword in the back of his head when he tried to scream out), Tess found something that chilled her to the bone.

It was a rather crude sketch of what looked to be a dragon, with a small stick figure beside it for comparison.  The creature easily towered some 80 feet in the air... assuming the little stick man was 5 ft tall.   Beneath it, in immaculate priestly calligraphy was the phrase, “Stalatan, Great Red Wyrm.  Two relatives in H.”

_Holy... glad that we won’t be facing_ THAT _in here... H.?  Could H be..._

“Oh god,” the rest of the party heard her hiss quietly.

“What?  Did you find the sword?” a panicky Siabrey pressed, as Shaun crowded close as well.

“No... the Countess has a at least two red dragons in Holstean... maybe even a Great Wyrm,” she held up the picture for the party.  Several gasps went around, and faces fell, though Siabrey’s remained skeptical.

“How do we not know that was not just the idle scribbling of a bored priest?” she asked pointedly, before heading towards the door.  “Take it if you wish, but I’m going to go look for the sword!”  She tugged Lucius after her, and the party followed, Tess tucking the drawing into her pocket.  A little further down, the party found a well made hallway heading off towards the left, and darted down it, certain that somwhere down this hall was the treasure they sought to heal their friend.  

As they ran, Shaun, near the lead, suddenly called for everyone to stop.  

_There’s something glistening just above the floor there,_ he gingerly went forward, and leaned low, his eyes catching glimpse of the fine metal of a tripwire, one of the best he’d seen.  _Hmm... well... lets follow this wire and see where it goes... and what I can disa...”_

A soft, weak gust of wind from somewhere (likely originating from the massive demon/devil war) blew the wire barely a fraction of an inch.  It brushed his hand... and that was all that was required.

He heard a clunking noise from overhead, and rolled away just barely fast enough to avoid the tall blocks that fell both in front and behind him.  They both came to the ground with an earth shattering _smash_, and Shaun quickly realized he was trapped.  He could not hear Elenya’s panicked cries, or the party’s frantic calls to him.  He did hear distant cracking noises on one of the blocks as the party began chipping away at it.  And then another noise joined the distant chipping...

...a soft hiss.

Shaun coughed hard, and then began to gag as the room around him began to fill with poisonous fumes gushing from two small holes in the floor.  Frantically he pushed the block he heard the chippings from, and finally took his own dagger and began carving as well.  After a minute or two, he was forced to take a painful gasp of air, and his lungs screamed with burning as the poison now dug deep into him.  Fortunately there was some oxygen left, and he was bale to begin holding his breath again, despite tears rolling down his face from the pain.

It was barely 30 seconds later that the rock in front of him sparked a large crack as a loud _smack_ echoed in his prison.  Quickly he began pulling at hte crack, and within seconds heard a _clink_ as his dagger met something metal.  He jerked his blade back, and watched as most of the roiling green vapors of the poison wafted out of the small hole.  A few minutes afterwards, he saw a green eye peering in.  

“Shauny!?” Elenya’s panicked voice called. “Are you ok?”

“Yes, sweetie!” he rasped, coughing.  “I just had to hold my breath a little bit!”  _Good Hieroneous, I thought I was going to die there!_

“Don’ worry!” the voice belonging to the tearied eye said, “We’ll get you out!”

The party spent another ten minutes carving a hole big enough for them to crawl through, and another fifteen cutting through the other stone to their front.  While the blocks were airtight, they were only an inch or so thick, allowing the party to use their weapons to chip away holes (the rock also seemed rather weak as well).

After crawling through the last block, the party found themselves at a T-intersection.  To their right was a doorway that opened to a larger room, and to their left as an ornate set of gilt double doors.  The party sighed in relief, and dashed to the doors, in their joy not seeing that Lucius was starting to loll.  Tess leaned her ear up against the door to listen inside, but as she touched the door, it swung full open.

The room they saw was elaborate and ornate, despite the fact it was carved out of solid rock.  Tapestries and paintings covered the walls, as pleasant light came from a magical series of glowglobes overhead.  A thick carpet covered the floor, with an ornate bed in one corner and a rather expensive looking desk in the middle.  On the far side, beside the bed was what looked to be an exceptionally long dresser of some kind, also ornate.  For all this finery, no piece of furniture dominated the room as much as its inhabitant.

Facing the party was something that looked like a mix between a man and a demon.  The fearsome armor covering all of his body save his face was the form of a steel demon, dark with power and equipped with vicious, sharp claws on its steel hide.  From inside the helm of this fearsome apparition glared the eyes of a man, clearly in his early forties by the tufts of dark and grey hair that hung barely in view.

In his hand he carried a fearsome weapon; a heavy flail that looked rusted and old.  Flies lazily circled around it as he closed the drawer of the cabinet he was opening, and with a growl, launched himself towards the party, the flail raised high over his head.   

Poor, unfortunate Igbar was in front, and the High Priest of Grazz’t concentrated his fury on the paladin of the hated Hieroneous.  With one fell swing, Igbar’s skull was crushed to nearly a pancake, and even as the sickening crunches of a skull being decimated sank from the air, his limp form collapsed to the ground.

Lucius began wavering dangerously, but the party was too busy to notice, as Siabrey launched herself forward at the beast with a fury, trying to get his attention and keep him away from Lucius.  _Over here you brute! Here!  Come and catch me, c’mon!_  She ducked and weaved his lumbering mass, landing several fell blows on him.

Pellaron, with an unearthly scream, launched himself at the beast as well, tears streaming from his face as his blade lashed deep into the creature’s armor.  Still it lumbered, closer to Siabrey.  Grumki’s warhammer joined in, clanging violently off of the creature, yet still it came.  Shaun’s rapier lashed through one of the holes in the armor, and the creature noticeably shook, but continued its slow, inevitable pursuit.  

Tess, after seeing what befell her comrade, let lose with a frightening burst of song, shaking the creature’s armor vigorously, and causing it heavy damage, even as three magic missiles from Elenya found their target at the same time.  As if it was a tottering giant, it still lumbered forward, unevenly.

It was at this point that Lucius finally keeled over, the strength of evil around him finally too much.  His skin was now a deep crimson, his eyes brighter than twin moons.  His mouth hung open, and small gasps of air came out, his body shuddering.

At the same time, the massive creature of a man swung at Siabrey, his flail crushing in one of her shoulder pieces, and piercing to the bone.  She felt soemthing horrible come into her from the weapon... it seemed one of the flies buzzing around it tried to burrow into her skin, and she could feel it wiggling around.  She wrenched her shoulder away, gasping in terrible pain as she did so.  The wiggling around stopped, and she could barely hold onto her blade, as she tried to clutch her wounded shoulder.

Shaun leapt in front of his wounded friend, and his rapier danced through the air in a blinding series of fakes, false thrusts, and lunges.  The lumbering man in dark armor fell for each, leaning slowly and twisting himself to try and stay away.  In a fatal miscalculation, he ended up leaning forward to avoid a faked thrust, leaving his neck partially exposed. The priest did not have the time to see Shaun’s smile of satisfaction before the rogue’s rapier slashed a deep “S” into his throat, and the mass of putrid humanity collapsed to the ground, his crimson blood staining his blue carpet.

It was now that Lucius’ muffled whimpers could be heard by the party, and Tess, Shaun, Grumki and Elenya were swiftly by the poor boy’s side.  The paladins immediately tended to their fallen comrade.  Siabrey was in the lead of those tending Lucius, her desperately painful wound long forgotten as she cradled his head.

“Lucius!” she cried, shaking him, “Lucius! Wake up! Please!  Please wake up!” _Oh God!  Lucius!  Come back to me!  Please!_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Ik-Mataar*

Tess roughly pulled Shaun and Elenya away from Lucius as Siabrey started to sob, rocking and cradling his shaking form.

“We need to find that sword, now!” she said sharply, her voice carrying a tone of command they had only heard from her rarely.  “Go!  I’ll check under the bed!  You two check the dresser!”  They nodded, and it took the two of them to open it up.

“What the?” Shaun said quietly.  He had fully expected to find clothes or jewelry in here... but instead what he saw was a veritable _trophy case_ of items, large and small.  He and Elenya quickly began digging.  A small pile of items was losely tossed out, ranging from a pink rapier to several rings, before Shaun spotted a dim glow, hidden under several bundles of wrapping.  Gingerly, he pulled them away, and gasped.

Laying on the paper before him was an enormous sword, easily a bastard sword, milk white in its color, with what appeared to be bronzed inlays along the blade, and a solid brass hilt.  It literally gleamed with power, and carefully, Shaun slipped it out of hte dresser, his heart knowing for sure.

_This must be it!  The sword!_

_”Ah... finally.... someone decent, instead of that brute of a priest.”_ Shaun heard in his head.

“What?” he said aloud.

_”Oh yes, I can converse with you... as you are currently holding me.  My name is Ik-Mataar, and I do hope that you do plan to use me as I was intended.”_

“How was that?” Shaun said, starting to walk towards the completely distraught Siabrey clutrching her Lucius.  

_”To slay demons and their thralls.”_ the sword replied in his head, the voice sounding cheery as if it had been waiting to let someone know that information for quite some time.

“Siabrey!” Shaun said, touching her shoulder.  He had never seen her quite this broken... even the dark night Elenya disappeared.  Her face was stained dark with tears, her red eyes seemingly larger due to the redness of her eyelids from her profuse cries.  Despite all this, her shattered face exploded into a  range of emotions from relief to joy as she took the blade briefly, before thrusting it into Lucius’ hands.  She noticed almost immediately his shallow breathing deepened and steadied, and his slight shaking stopped.  She gratefully cradled him close to her, whispering, “It will be all right, Luke.  It’ll be all right.”

Over the course of the next several minutes, she felt his heat go down, and watched as his skin returned to normal color, as did his eyes.  Finally, he blinked hard several trimes, and looked up into her eyes.

“What happened?” he said, his voice very thin and almost not present as he asked his oft repeated question.

“I... I almost lost you,” Siabrey said, shaking her head slightly as tears of relief streamed down her face.  “I almost lost you,” she pulled him close, “but you’re fine... you’re safe!”  _We’re safe!_

After watching the reunion quietly and with a smile, Shaun returned to the pile of items he’d pulled out of the dresser, and called over Pellaron to take a look at them.  Pellaron sifted through them, and Shaun eagerly grabbed everything that was not evil...

Among the items found was a rather unique rapier, its blade pink in color, its hilt a red scarlet with an entangling leaf pattern to its pommel, where a rose resided.  The blade smelled faintly of roses, and Siabrey (once Lucius was able to walk over, as she refused to part from his side) noted it was magic.

Another item was a ring that Tess quickly picked up and put on once it was okayed.  It was a simple gold ring with a large, clear crystal in the center.  As she put it on, her own face filled the clear crystal, and she _felt_ more beautiful.  She knew this might be the case when she noted Lucius and Shaun both staring slightly longer than neccessary at her.

_So... this makes me more beautiful... it should be interesting to find this item’s history_.

The party also found three red arrows, three black arrows, and three blue arrows, which Tess set aside to be identified later.   Additionally, Pellaron pointed that another ring was one that provided resistance to elemental magic.  It was quickly foisted on Lucius.  

Another strange item found looked something like a crossbow.  It had a trigger, though its grip extended down, instead of a butt one could place against one’s shoulder.  In addition, above the grip, extended forward, over the trigger and a few inches beyond.

“I wonder what this does,” Tess said, pointing it at the wall.  She squeezed the trigger, and ten blasts of energy shot from the item, blasting indentations in the stone wall.

“Ten magic missiles,” Elenya said in wonder, and Siabrye scowled as her sight noted that all the magic in the item was gone.  

“You wasted it!” she grabbed it from Tess.  “Its all gone now!”  Lucius, with a tender, though weak, word, advised that it could possibly be refilled.  

Numerous jewels and monies were found as well.  Finally, near the back, Siabrey felt something large, flat, and round.  Tugging, she managed to pull it forward, and saw the edge of a steel shield of unusual brilliance.   With a final grunt, she pulled it all the way out of its hiding place, and gasped in shock.

The shield was large, but far lighter than steel.  Siabrey had encountered mithril items before, and that in and of itself was not too shocking.  What was shocking was the famiy insignia engraved on the front of the shield.... that of the Sipner family.

The family of Siabrey’s mother.

“That... that’s the Sipner family seal,” she said, sitting down.  The shield did not look like any she remembered from her mother’s shield hall, or any that any of her cousins or relatives would have carried.  Indeed, it looked positively _ancient_.  She knew there were stories of many in the Sipner family past that had been lost to never return, and likely this came from one of them.  She was about to set it back int the drawer, as she had no use for the shield, but then Lucius grabbed her hand.

“I... I need a shield, love,” he said quietly, “and after how steadfastly a Sipner helped defend me today, I would consider it an honor to carry that shield.”  Siabrey smiled, leaned over and gave him a kiss of gratefulness... for the compliment, for him being him, for him being alive.

“Aww... isn’t that sweet?  Can we go now?” Tess asked, rather huffily.  _I personally don’t want to be caught in the High Priests chambers, with his stuff, and his body lying nearby._

The party gathered up the items they would take, and the paladins grabbed Igbar’s body, Lucius placing a ring of gentle repose on it so that he would be in proper form for ressurection once he reached the Temple of Hieroneous.  The party, as they came back to the main hallway, heard the noises of the fighting between the demons and devils far louder now, and thus ran forward, away from the noise... and happily into the atrium of the Temple.

A barbazu and four imps looked up in surprise at the party’s sudden arrival, but ten arrows and a fireball from Lucius caused them not only to no longer wonder, but to not even exist.  Gingerly, the party dashed towards the exit to the Temple, and glanced outside.

The air of the desert was still, and quiet.  It did not take much searching though to find Kelir’s handiwork.  Splayed onto the cliffs far above lay the bodies of many humans in bloody Grazz’t clothing, and numerous small piles of sand on the desert floor attested to the grisly fate of many.

Seeing and hearing nothing save the noise of fighting growing larger, the party dashed outside, and began hiking back towards where their horses were tethered.  To speed things up, Lucius used a spell he had known for quite a while to ferry people:  _Tenser’s Disk_.

(DM’s Epilogue: The party narrowing avoided a spider demon in the bestiary of the temple... it was the creature making the chirping... a little mean part put in by me.   It had been tethered up in one of the stables, and if it’d be released, it would have had some fun.

As for the magic items the party found (All are created by me... save #3, which came off of the WotC boards):

_1- The Pink Rapier – “Heart’s Rose:

Heart’s Rose was the lucky rapier of Vrees Helmsford, also known as the “luckiest bard alive.”  Vrees had a penchant for surviving situations where others could not; at one point, he was hit directly by a blast of fire from a dragon and walked out without a singe.  According to legend his sword was part of his luck.

Vrees’ downfall came when he was busy with a barmaid one night, and had removed his sword from his person.  According to rumor, once she had parted him from his sword, the barmaid (really an assassin sent by a rival) stabbed him to death.

Heart’s Rose is a rose colored  +1 rapier, with a crimson hilt that ends in flower-like motifs.  The elegant design of the blade marks its wielder as one of great stature and taste, granting a +1 circumstance bonus to all Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Bluff Checks.  In addition, some of Vrees’ famous luck remains on the blade, granting its wielder a +1 luck bonus to their saving throws.
2- Ring with Clear Crystal – Ring of Elumarra

Elumarra was a beautiful forest nymph who lived many years ago near the walls of Iskeldrun.  Prince Lysander, heir to the Imperial throne, was out hunting one day when he suffered a fall, and the kindly nymph took him to help.  He fell in love with her, and she with him.  She gave him an exquisite ring, with a clear crystal that held its owners face.  

Lysander, however, was killed only a few days later by an assassin, and Elumarra was crushed.  She killed herself in despair, and her visage disappeared from the ring.

The Ring of Elumarra has a large, clear stone as its centerpiece.  A face will appear inside the stone depicted whoever is currently wearing the magic item.  The ring’s magic powers then go to work, infusing the wearing with a measure of its former owners beauty and grace, adding a +2 to all charisma based checks for the wearer.


3 – Magic Missile Pistol

This strange item looks like a long, thin cyllinder, with a rectangular 
handle and a trigger (in short, a common pistol). As a standard action, the 
user may aim and fire the Pistol, at which point ten Magic Missiles shoot out 
at the target. Like the spell Magic Missile, the missiles deal 1d4+1 
damage and strike without fail.

The Elemental Protection Ring and Arrows are special as well, but you’ll have to wait till later installments to see what those do!_  )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Mission Accomplished*

As the last of the party members arrived at the small cave where they had left their horses, Siabrey was surprised by very much pleased to see Kelir sitting outside of the entrance. She checked him over carefully as she ran up to him. _Not a single, cut, wound, or scrape. Thank Hironeous!_ she thought inwardly, as outwardly she threw thankful arms around her father and held him close. Kelir, still adjusting to this kind of close contact with a daughter he never knew he had, withstood the hug for several moments before drawing Siabrey back.

“I am glad to see that you are all well…” the siabrie began, before seeing the wrapped up body that was Igbar. “Oh….I am terribly sorry. You have lost a comrade.”

“We’ll take him to the Temple of Hironeaous; they will take care of him.” Aris gave a small bow to the corpse of his former compatriot. “He fought and died well for a noble cause. There is no greater end.”

“The strength of Kord sometimes does require death.” Grumki remarked somberly, which for him involved a voice-level somewhat less than an ear-splitting shout.

Kelir nodded, but checked over the rest of the party. They all seemed remarkably unhurt, although his daughter’s lover, the red-haired boy, seemed slightly preoccupied and was staring at a new sword that hung from his belt.

“I have to admit, I am surprised that you were able to handle 200 men by yourselves.” Kelir continued.

“Well, we kind of had help.” Siabrey remarked bitterly, and began to explain about the mini blood war that had been going on inside.

“So, you are telling me that these…demons…and devils….do not like each other?” Kelir began.

“More like bloody hell hate each other with a fiery passion.” Shaun interjected.

“Yes, and somehow the current owners…the Grazzt demon worshipers… tried to summon a demon, but the Temple of Hextor’s summoning circles were designed to call devils…” Pelleron finished. “So there was a mishap. Most likely they tried to call a demon and got a pit fiend instead, who saw what was going on and summoned more devils, while the Grazzt clerics began to summon demons to combat the pit fiend.” The Hironeaous priest gave a small shudder. “There was so much evil in that place.”

Tess and Elenya had meanwhile gone to her saddlepack in the small cave to find the poor girl something to cover her nakedness besides Siabrey’s cloak. They came out a few minutes later, Elenya now wearing a stylish blue tunic with gold etching that was slightly too big for her, but she had the sleeves rolled up and had tied a golden strip of cloth around her waist in lue of a belt. She still looked slightly pale, and Shaun immediately rushed over and helped her to sit down on a nearby rock. 

“Oh sweetheart…” he whispered, tears beginning to form in his eyes as he cupped her cheek gently. Elenya swallowed a sniffle and threw her arms around him. Tess reached out and stroked her hair softly. “What did they do to you, Elenya?”

Eleyna broke out into full tears at this, sobbing into Shaun’s shoulder. “Horrible horrible things…” she began, then suddenly bit Shaun’s shoulder. Her sobs came louder as she hickuped and laid an arm on his shoulder, healing the bite.

“They…they cursed me….turned me into a wendigo.”

“A wendigo? What’s that?” Shaun questioned, looking at Eleyna worriedly. Tess thought back to all her bard songs. “It’s…it’s a creature that needs raw meat to survive.” She said cautiously, looking down at Elenya sadly. “You poor thing.”

“They…they did other things too. But…” Elenya glanced at Pellaron and Aris fearfully. “The paladins have to promise not to hurt me when they see what I am now…”

Pellaron dropped to one knee and took Elenya’s hand graciously. “Have no fear, we battled hard to rescue you from evil, evil that you have already shown great bravery in facing. We swear on our honor to not judge you harshly, no matter what was done to you in that vile place.” Aris nodded and confirmed what Pellaron had said. Elenya took a shaky breath and drew her hand from Pellaron’s. 

“Alright. Let me show you then.” She motioned the others back as she stood on the rock. Taking a deep shuddering breath, she closed her eyes and lifted her arms. As the party watched, nothing happened for a few seconds, then suddenly a change came over Elenya’s body. Dark bumps rose and formed themselves into feathers all over her body as her arms elongated and her legs shorted. Claws formed from her now three-toed feet, and her face stretched to form a long yellow beak. Less than 30 seconds later, a 4-foot raven stood in front of them all. It glanced around at their shocked faces, gave a small ‘squawk’, and transformed back into Elenya.

“A were-raven…” Pellaron murmered softly. 

Tess blinked. _How strange. All the stories of were-beasts say that they are controlled by the moon. Yet Elenya was able to transform in the middle of day, and was completely in control of herself!_ “How can you control it, Elenya?” she asked out loud.

Elenya was still shaking slightly at the revelation of her new form. “I…I was strong. When they did it to me. I also had lots of time to thinking about it, sitting in that cell….” She swallowed and went on, her face a little stronger and braver. “I also learned some magic by watching others use it against the others in the cells. I vowed that one day I would use it against my captors.” Shaun enfolded her in a hug, smothering his tears in her hair. “And so you did, my love. And so you did.”

Tess meanwhile had pulled a small silver ring set with three bright red rubies…her wish ring. She clasped it gently in her hands, fingering the jewels gently. “I can remove the curse of wendigo, Elenya.” She said softly. “The were transformation too.” Elenya pulled back from Shaun’s embrace enough to look up at Tess. “I would like the curse removed, thank you Tess. But…I think I’d like to stay as a were-raven.” Her faced hardened again. “It could be useful.” Tess surveyed the young women carefully, then gave a small nod. “You are, indeed, a strong women Elenya.”

Closing her eyes, she focused on the wish ring clasped in her hand and thought with all her might. “I wish the curse of wendigo to be removed from Elenya.” The ring grew warm and gave a single pulsating vibration before one of the three jewels shattered. Elenya gave a gasp, and them smiled happily. “It’s gone.” She whooped and jumped up to give Tess a hug before Shaun pulled her back down into his arms. He seemed highly reluctant to let her go. 

Kelir, who had been keeping back watching the whole affair, also smiled. _Such love is rare…and precious indeed._

Grumki had been eyeing the horizon, and now that the party had finished welcoming Elenya back, he decided now would be the best time to speak. “Perhaps we should ride out. The strength of Kord does not require hanging around the den of demons and devils.”

Elenya laughed and got to her feet. “It is good to hear about the requirements of the strength of Korn again, Grumki. I agree though, let’s be off.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Of Promises Made*


Saddling up quickly, the party rode off hard into the desert, but only got a few miles before nightfall. Shaun was all for riding as fast and as far as they could away from the temple ruins, but Elenya was completely exhausted, and asked if they could please stop for the night. Considering all that she had been through, they agreed, and pulled up their horses near a small stone outcropping. 

As the party set about putting up a camp, Shaun pulled Elenya aside, and whispered in her ear, “Hon... I need to talk to you for a minute.”  She gave him a thin, but genuine smile.

“About what?” she asked quietly, looking up, trying to read his eyes.  She frowned, as she evidently couldn’t deign his underlying plan.

“Um... can we talk a little away from the party?  Its something kinda... um... private I want to tell you.”  _Please be patient, Elenya, I’ve never told you this before... and its kind of dear to my heart... Siabrey is the only one that knows..._

“Um... ok?” she said cautiously as he led her about 50 feet away from the rest of hte party, quietly so they were out of earshot.

“Elenya,” he said, turning to face her, “I’d like to tell you about a dream I used to have.”  She looked around, and found a resting spot on a large flat rock, and she sat looking up at him.  Nervously, Shaun started to pace, as he recalled his terrible dreams of darkness and laughter, his frightening childhood.

“Elenya,” he said finally,  dropping down next to her, “after I met you... the dreams changed.  Instead of laughter, there was love.  Instead of darkness, there was light.  In my dream, you came and you opened the door, and filled that dark room with your love...  and I love you more than anything in this world!”

The two hugged tightly, and Shaun felt her mouth the words, “I love you too,” into his shoulder.  As her grip tightened, he released on his pulling away, brushing a tear from his eye.   _Elenya, please don’t  be mad at me...._

“I have more to tell you,” he said, his voice a little husky.  “I...well... was under a lot of... um... stress... when we pulled you from the Temple.  And I didn’t react when you said you were pregnant... I apologize for th...”

“Ssshhh,” she calmly whispered, putting a finger over his moving lips.  “I understand.... and it is your child, do not worry about that.  My only wish was that I would have had a chance to tell you under much happier circumstances,” she sighed, then looked into his eyes.  “Do you...”

“Yes, I still love you,” he smiled, his hand slowly moving her finger away from his mouth.  “I.... I need something from you.”  

Elenya cocked an eyebrow.  She gave a slight grin, though she said, “I appreciate the sentiment, but honestly Shaun I’d much rather cuddle...”

“The necklace,” Shaun gestured.  Elenya’s slight grin changed to confusion.

“Why?” she asked as she took off the fine silver chain with the pierced gold coin attached.  True, it was not a finely wrought piece of jewelry, but it had been her connection to him through the dark days in the Temple.

“This,” he said as he broke the necklace on the ground, “was the first gold coin I ever stole.  Came from a rich merchant’s pocket in Haripania.  I wore it was a symbol of my strengths... what I was proud of.  I have a new life now,” he wrapped his arms around her, “and I need a new symbol.”

“Are you partial to people being symbols,” Elenya smiled, understanding the transformation he had undertaken. He nodded, pulling her tight.

“I would lie if I claimed I wasn’t scared to be a future parent,” Shaun whispered into the top of her head.  “I’m young, I have no clue how to raise a child...”  He felt her shake from a chuckle as she rested her head on his chest.

“Well then,” she said, leaning back, a genuine smile on her face, “its better being scared together than scared apart,” she quipped.  Shaun laughed, and pulled her tight again.  _The gods have blessed me with the perfect person by my side!  I love you Elenya... and you too... little.. um... what name will we call it?  He?  She?  Um..._ he stopped worrying, and isntead focused on the warmth of love coming from the short girl by his side.

Siabrey watched the whole encounter between Shaun and Elenya with a sick feeling in her gut. The guilt that had been consuming her over the past two days was coming alive again. As Shaun and Elenya walked back to their camp, hands happily linked, she ran over, apologized to Shaun, and dragged Elenya back down the hill.

Tess meanwhile had been digging through her bag. _Where is it! I know it’s in here somewhere…_ She thought frustratedly before her fingers connected with a large smooth surface and with a small cry she pulled out the ring that she had found in the High Priest’s quarters. _Let’s see, I know that this thing is called the ‘Ring of Elumarra’, and it makes one seem prettier while reflecting their face inside its stone…Seems perfect to me!_ She walked over to Shaun and thrust the ring into his hands. He looked down at it blankly then back up at her. She sighed and rolled her eyes. “It’s for you to propose to Elenya, stupid.” 

“Oh…oh!” Shaun suddenly smiled crazily and took off down the hill to where Elenya and Siabrey were talking. 


“Elenya, I don’t know if you realize this yet, but….it wasn’t you they were after.” Siabrey blurted out once they were alone, unable to look Elenya in the face. “It was me.”

Elanya smiled sadly and reached out to touch Siabrey’s arm. “I know. It was really obvious once we got back to the temple that they weren’t glad to see me. They kept mumbling about ‘the fire-eyed one’.” Siabrey swallowed past the lump in her throat and gazed at the ground through blurred eyes.

“I’m so sorry, Elenya. If it weren’t for me…” she turned away slightly and muttered, half to herself. “I’m sorry that I’m still here…Can you ever forgive me?” Elenya reached out and grabbed Siabrey’s shoulders firmly, much in the same way that Shaun had. “There is nothing to forgive, Siabrey. You fought as hard as anyone to get me out of there and defend me. In fact.” She smiled ruefully. “I remember it was you that helped rip the bars off my cell door.” Siabrey glanced up at her, misgivings still dancing in her eyes, but at that moment Shaun came running down the hill, a strange mixture of joy and anticipation in his eyes.

“Can we have a moment, Siabrey?” he asked without looking at her, having eyes only for Elenya.

“Uh…yeah, sure.” Eyes still darkened with despair, Siabrey backed away and headed back uphill to stand beside Lucius, who immediately wrapped an arm around her in an attempt to draw her out of her revere.

Down below, Shaun faced his love, butterflies doing cartwheels in his stomach. 

Elenya’s eyes danced with merriment as she gazed up at him. “So what is it, Shaun? You seem awfully happy.  Last time that happened you tossed a desert grasshopper in my bodice…”

He shook his head, completely at a loss at how to begin. “No, no pranks this time... I... uh... well...”  _How do I go about this?_ he thought, and after a moment of stumbling with words, settled on some with a determined sigh.  “Elenya, I have something else very important to ask you.”

“I could be cheesy with this... like I could do this upside down with the slippers on,” she giggled at the memory of their fun time with those slippers. “But I don’t want to do that.” He laughed nervously. “I haven't done this before... but then again, neither have you... so hey!  Let’s jump into this together!"

“Shauny, what are you talking about?” Elenya punched his shoulder gently. Her eyebrow had raised once again in her questioning mode.

He caught her hand and fingered it with his own, stroking its smoothness softly. “Well, you see, these past couple of months have been…well to be honest, some of the scariest of my life. I’ve met and fought more vile things than I care to remember. But through it all…you were there for me. Elenya, I love you more deeply then anything that life or death could offer, and I’d be honored if you’d share it all with me.”

Her shining eyes were glimmering now as bright as the stars above. He dropped to one knee and reached into his pocket, pulled out the ring, and slipped it onto her finger.

“Elenya…” he whispered softly, staring up into her beautiful eyes. “Will you marry me?”

The moment seemed to hang in infinity before it tipped over as Elenya cried out. “Yes!” and dropped to her knees in the sand, wrapping him up in a tight bear hug. “Oh Shaun, ever since that first night that I met you, I knew that you were the one for me!” she sobbed happily into his shoulder.

Relieved, Shaun pulled her close and hugged her back as their tears of happiness flowed.

Up on the hill, everyone smiled down on the newly engaged couple. Pellaron nudged Tess and whispered to her softly. “Do you think I should offer my services?”

“What?” Tess looked at him curiously. The paladin shruged. “I AM a cleric, I have the ability to officiate a wedding.”

“Hmm…” Tess thought. “Why don’t you ask them?”

Shaun and Elenya came up the hill still hugging and smiling broadly. Pallaron jogged up to them and gave a small bow. Tess couldn’t hear his words but it was plain from the looks on the couple’s faces that they were considering his option. A glance at each other a moment later decided it for them though.

“Nay,” Shaun said, his arm around Elenya’s waist pulling her close. “I think we’ll wait till we’re back in a more ‘civilized area’.”

“Besides,” Elenya giggled. “My parents would kill me if I got married without some sort of big bash for them to blow a lot of money on.”

“Very well,” Pellaron said. 

“But hey, when we do do the deed.” Shaun grinned at his choice of words. “You can be the one to make it official then.”

“I wouldn’t want any other cleric.” Elenya touched Pellaron’s arm with a smile, and the paladin blushed.

“Thank you, ma’am. I would be honored.”


The rest of the party had hug back, watching the exchange and feeling very happy for the couple.

“It’s nice to see that the strength of Kord can still create love in spite of such recent sorrow!” the half-orc yelled. Lucius winced and looked up at Grumki. “The strength of Kord requires love?”

Grumki smiled wisely. “Oh yes. Strength of any kind is sacred to Kord.”

Meanwhile, Siabrey had been walking back up to Elenya, still combating slightly with her guilt. _Maybe I can’t take back the past, but I can be an even greater friend to Elenya to try to make up for it._ Siabrey thought. As she reached the young women, she pulled her aside a few steps and shuffled her feet nervously in the sand before looking her in the eye. “Hey Elenya, I…I think it’s really cool, you being a were-raven and all.”

Elenya smiled softly and lifted her arms. Her smooth skin appeared to melt like butter as feather-like patterns formed themselves onto her skin before lifting and becoming 3D tatoos. Her arms extended, feathers jutting out from their surface and cascading down into long shiny black wings. She lifted her chin as her black hair rippled in an invisible breeze. The feather patterns began to appear on her face and torso as her clothes reformed into a covering of black feathers. Her legs bent slightly as her ankles elongated and her five humans toes melted into three, each completed with a nasty-looking talon. Lastly, her face extended and condensed into a remarkably pretty blend of raven and human. 

“This is something called a ‘hybrid form’.” Elenya’s voice, normally smooth and sweet, carried an added grating edge that sounded something like a raven’s cry. “It’s inbetween my human and true raven forms.”

Siabrey nodded appreciatively. “It really is quite nice.” _And I mean it too._ Elenya blushed. Her friends were taking to her new form much better than she had hoped. Siabrey suddenly smiled mischiviously, and turned her back to Elenya. Throwing back her shoulders, she extended her wings and beat them a few times while raising an eyebrow suggestively. Elenya smiled in understanding and turned her own back to Siabrey. The pair began flapping their wings in unison and giggling very loud. 

From a few feet away, Shaun and Lucius stared at them slightly slack-jawed. “Dude, I don’t know whether to think that that’s hot, or that our girlfriend’s are crazy.” Shaun mouthed out of the side of his mouth to Lucius, who simply nodded and tried to swallow.

Tess stood a little off to the side, feeling very alone. She sighed deeply as Elenya and Siabrey finished their show and ran up to their boys, still giggling, as they threw their arms around their necks. 

“And I still have no one.” She complained under her breath saddly. Siabrey heard however, and took her leave of Lucius’s arms and jogged up to Tess.

“Hey, Tess! It’ll be ok.” Siabrey threw a comforting arm around her friend’s shoulders and whispered confidantly in her ear. “There’s always Pellaron you know. The paladin _has_ been eyeing you, and he’s very available…” Pelleron, who was nearby checking their mounts feet for any stones, suddenly gasped and dropped the hoof he was examining and stormed over to Siabrey and Tess.

“Excuse me.” He muttered to Tess as he grabbed Siabrey’s shoulder and dragged her down to the bottom of a small hill.

“Just _what_ exactly do you think you’re doing?” he hissed once he had her alone, a look of something verging on panic in his eyes. Siabrey shrugged off his hand gently. “Just trying to hook you up. I’ve noticed you staring at Tess. Oh don’t look so surprised,” she added at his shocked expression. “It’s quite obvious if you know what to look for.”

Pellaron turned half away from her and rubbed a hand across the back of his neck. “So what if I do.” He commented half to himself, gazing up to where Tess was still staring down at them, confused. “She’s smart, funny, beautiful…” he blushed slightly and turned back to Siabrey and threw up his arms in frustration. “But I’m a paladin! I have NO experience in these matters whatsoever?”

“Wait, wait.” Siabrey held up a hand. “You’re 188, and you’ve never gotten any….EVER?” At Pelleron’s crestfallen look she tried hard to prevent herself from giggling. “Wait here.” Leaving the worried looking paladin, she dashed up to Shaun. 

“Where’s that book of Sune that I gave you?” she demanded. He gave her a funny look but went over and dug through his saddle pack, finally pulling out the leather-wrapped volume. Grabbing it with a hasty ‘thanks’, Siabrey ran back down to Pellaron and thrust the book into his hands. 

“Now then, here in the beginning is basic anatomy.” She began to instruct, flipping through a few pages. Pelleron’s face grew redder and redder, and the finally looked as though he might faint as Siabrey continued. “And here near the back…whoa, ok, there’s a few chapters that Shaun and Elenya scribbled…”  Her head turned to the side to get a better look, and she didn’t notice him closing his eyes and giving a groan of distaste.

Up above on the hill, Tess had given up watching Siabrey and Pellaron. She had a pretty good idea what they were discussing, especially since she had seen the ‘Sune’ icon on the book when Siabrey had rushed past.

_Pellaron may be somewhat attractive, but he’s really not my type…_ she mused as she spread out her bedroll. _Besides, I have other things on my mind right now other than romance…_ Dropping to her knees, she cupped her hands together and offered up a quiet prayer for Quinn as a single unnoticed tear trickled down her cheek. 

_The Temple has been destroyed, Elenya has been returned.  But much remains to be done.   The Blackroses must be destroyed, the Countess must pay...

...and Rogar must suffer for his crimes..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Some Closure at Last….*

The next day, the party mounted up and began to ride towards the Balarac Mountains, where Xanadu had said that the ‘younglings’ were being held captive. On a whim, Elenya decided to fly ahead to scout for the party. Shaun expressed some worry at this; clearly he did not like the idea of her going off alone, but she assured him that she could take care of herself, and after thinking back to her crazy lightning bolting back in the temple, he reluctantly agreed. 

The party stopped so that Elenya could dismount. Before their eyes she transformed to her true raven form (something Shaun thought was quite beautiful), and took off into the sky. The party mounted up again and kept riding, Siabrey holding the reins of Eleyna’s horse.

Come midmorning, Kelir spotted a black shape winging back toward them in the distance. The speck soon resolved into Elenya, who transformed to hybrid in midair and dropped onto the back of Siabrey’s horse, nearly causing it to buck.

“Rogar! Rogar’s ahead!”

“What?” a collective gasp wen through the party. The were-raven nodded and gestured with one feathered hand. “A few hours ahead, maybe less.”

“How many riders does he have with him.” Tess hissed. _At least, a chance for revenge._ 

Elenya’s excited voiced caused them all to tighten their reins with anticipation. “Only two.”

Siabrey glanced around at her friends and saw her decision mirrored in their eyes. “Let’s ride!”

“I will scout ahead to confirm the distance.” Kelir offered. Siabrey nodded to him, and the siabrie took to the sky.

“You’d better stay with us, hon.” Shaun said to Elenya. “Rest up, you may need it.” Elenya nodded and the party stopped long enough to transform back to full human and get back on her horse.

A short while later Kelir returned, confirming that it was indeed Rogar, accompainied by only two of his black riders. When asked how far he replied. “Elenya was correct, only a few hours ahead. You can easily overtake them, they are not riding hard.”

“Not riding hard?” Siabrey looked at Tess and Shaun in puzzlement. “I wonder why?”

“Where are they?” Tess’ eyes shone with a scary mix of anger and joy as she ignored Siabrey’s question.

“They are riding more at an angle than you. If you keep this course, you will intersect their path at about midday.” Kelir hovered, telling them.

“Let’s go then!” Tess kicked her horse hard, spurring it into a fast gallop that the others quickly copied.

The next several hours was spent riding hard, Kelir playing lookout, speeding back and forth faster than the eye could blink to recount how close they were getting.

Almost before they knew it, Kelir came zooming back. “They are just over that ridge!” he yelled about the pounding of hooves. “You are riding parallel to them now!”

As one, the party veered to their right. “Now’s the time for your crazy fireball skills!” Shaun called laughing to Lucius, whose eyes glinted in agreement.

“Remember, we want Rogar alive so we can question him!” Siabrey called out as they galloped over the ridge and spotted their nemesis at long last.

Rogar glanced up at the sound of the war whistles floating on the breeze over towards him, and felt his heart go dead in his throat as he spotted seven fierce-eyed warriors galloping towards him at full speed. Before he could even spur his horse from a lope to a gallop, the green-eyed, red-haired boy whom he had neglected to kill what felt like years ago, raised a finger in his direction and muttered an arcane word that he couldn’t hear. A small glistening ball flew out towards them, expanding as it came.

The fireball landed with a loud “Whump!” that instantly killed the three horses and burned their riders severely. They had barely gotten to their feet however, when Siabrey’s arrow and Tess’s songstrike snuffed the life from the blackguard on Rogar’s right, while the one on his left fell surprised as Lucius’ and Shaun’s arrows made a pincushion out of him. In complete shock, Rogar turned to run.

He hadn’t gotten more than 10 paces when he heard the pounding of hooves and turned to see a fire-eyed fighter sweep down on him with his blade. The sharp edge was turned away however, and as she galloped past she whacked him hard with the flat edge. The blow was not enough to drop Rogar however, but he was clearly stunned as he swayed on his feet. He didn’t even see the hilt of Lucius’ sword before it crashed into his skull, finishing the job that Siabrey had started as Rogar fell unconscious.

Dismounting quickly, they stripped Rogar down and cavity-searched him for traps. Being a known assassin, they took nothing to chance. In his pack and on his person, they found a few charms, some magic items, a magic composite longbow (and some deadly looking poison arrows)…and letters.

Lucius grabbed the packet of parchment and began to scan through them, his face falling as he did so.

“What do they say Lucius?” Siabrey asked quickly. He snorted in a mix of disgust and rage and handed them to her to read outloud.

Some were battle orders, written to people Siabrey did not recognize. A handful of them appeared to be bribes to nobles in Irulas…among them the Baron of Tor. Siabrey nearly crushed that letter as she remember the arrogant Baron and his ‘peacocks’. All of the letters were signed by the Countess herself, and offered a great sum for their ‘tretchery’, which ranged from providing no troops at all, to providing many men, and then switching sides at a decisive moment in the battle.

The Paladins left suddenly, taking Grumki and Elenya with them.
“We will not hear or see anything.” Pellaron called over his shoulder, and Tess suddenly realized that they left so that they wouldn’t have to stop the coming ‘interrogation’. She was glad that they had taken Grumki and Elenya with them; Grumki had no personal quarrel with Rogar, and neither had Elenya. As they left, Shaun, Tess, Siabrey, and Lucius eyed each other.

“I guess it’s just down to us.” Lucius breathed softly, shaking slightly at the thought of what they were about to do. Even Shaun looked slightly distraught, while Siabrey just looked sad.

Tess however, eyes hard as flint, as steel, crouched in front of Rogar. “Let’s get to it.” she said, and reaching back, slapped Rogar across the face. 

Several hard slaps and kicks later, Rogar opened his eyes blearily. What he awoke to was far from pleasant however. He was stripped naked and tied so tightly that he could barely feel his hands and feet. Furthermore, a fire-eyed warrior held a rune-marked katana to his throat, while a blond bard crouched in front of him, an exquisite dagger uncomfortable close to his nether region. A dark-eyed rogue stood nearby, twirling a sharp-looking dagger in his hands expertly, while the red-eyed boy he was trying to corrupt stood next to him, a strange-looking bastard sword clasped tightly in his hands. There was no mercy on any of their faces, although the fighter’s red eyes held something that looked a bit like sorrow.

The bard reached out and rapped Rogar’s shoulder sharply. “Hey you, pay attention. We have some questions that we want to ask you.”

Rogar ceased gazing around at his interrogators and turned not-quite-sane eyes on Tess. In a strange high voice he crooned to her. “Ohhh, it’s the pretty bard with the dead brother. Did you like my gift, my dear? Roses are so beautiful aren’t they?”

Tess’s eyes grew bright with rage and she poked at the area exclusive to men with her dagger. A cheerful “Zap!” rang through the air as electricity spiked from the dagger to cascade around Rogar’s privates. He gave a sharp intake of breath but other than that gave no sound.

Siabrey took over the interrogation, fearful of what Tess might do if Rogar goaded her more.

“Why were you riding west?” she asked roughly, her sword point a half-inch away from his pulse.

He giggled insanely and rolled his eyes. “What is west?” he wondered aloud, eyes not focusing.

Shaun stepped forward at that point, and knelt next to Rogar’s tied up, splayed hands.

“You know, when I was younger, I used to do this bar-trick where I’d stick the point of my dagger between the fingers of a friend, faster and faster.” As Shaun talked he began to demonstrate on Rogar’s slightly burned hand. “It’s been a long time though, and I’m out of practice.” He emphasized by nicking one of Rogar’s fingers slightly. “Oops. See?”

Rogar ignored the bard and stared over Shaun’s shoulder at Lucius. Suddenly he cried out and began to yell wildly.

“Prince Alexander is in the city! Brother of Princess Zoe in Irulas, and they are fighting, fighting, siblings fighting! The City of lights! Wonder! Wow!” he giggled, staring directly at Siabrey.  “The same Zoe that wants your boy...”  Siabrey’s brow furrowed in anger as Rogar leaned close and hissed with a sly smile, “and she will capture him... no bit of bed generaling will stop it!”

He babbled on insanely for a few more minutes. Suddenly, he stopped in mid-sentence and stared at Siabrey as if seeing her for the first time.  It was then his eyes revealed their true depths of perversion...  a calculating insanity, one that hoped to goad the party into dispatching him before anything damning was uttered from his lips.

“It’s the fire-eyed demon. The one we must kill to reunite the boy with his mother!” he ogled her, his face contorting into a twisted, frightening smile.. Siabrey grimaced angrily, as this comment was too much for her, and with a swift slash of her katana, sliced both his cheeks open. Rogar didn’t seem to notice the blood tricking down his face, but stared at her unblinking for a moment. His eyes cleared momentarily, and spat at her. “You should have been dead. Would have been, if my fool soldiers hadn’t captured that little whore instead!”  His face then changed again, from the violent contortions of anger, to an almost casual, frightening smile... a lazy grin.

Shaun twitched sharply and brought down his blade square in the middle of Rogar’s hand. The assassin gave a small cry of pain, and suddenly seemed to go delusional.

“Ilia! Ilia my wife, my incredible wife! She is leading a force into the valley!” he yelped.

“A force of what?” Siabrey’s voice was tinged with surprise.

“Mongrels! Beasts! Human-haters, all of them! They will strip the city, burn it, kill all who live there. The invasion force of quarter million will conquer all!”  His rants suddenly stopped, as if he had planned to let the information out.  On seeing their looks of terror and confusion, the lazy smile returned to his lips.

“250…thousand…” Siabrey heard Lucius gasp, and she echoed his worry. Such a force was far more than they had reckoned for, and she doubted even the Imperial Army could withstand that many.

“Tell us more.” Siabrey hissed at Rogar, moving her katana closer to his throat. He merely laughed. "I am dead anyway, why should I tell you anything!?”  

_He is toying with us!_ Tess snarled, _If he toys with me, I shall toy with him!  By using his son!_

Tess pressed her dagger between his legs again and hissed at him. “Because if you tell us, your son may be spared a long and painful death in favor of the quick hanging of a traitor!”

Rogar stared at her uncomprehending for a moment. “You don’t have Shivalas, no one can capture my son! He is like me. Invincible! Invincible!”  Rogar’s face had changed again... from calm and cool to angry.  It was clear Tess had hit a nerve.

“Wrong.” Tess continued in that quiet hissing voice. “We captured him on the day we killed the false governor. He awaits trail right now in Irulas. He will die.”

“Tess, no, don’t tell him anything.” Siabrey hissed at Tess, but the bard ignored her, entirely focused on extracting her own terror and fear from Rogar.  

“We will also capture your wife, and kill her too.” Tess waved the dagger almost lovingly around Rogar’s genitals. Siabrey and Shaun shuddered as their friend spoke, her voice amazingly calm, but deadly quiet, “So please, tell us what you know... I should not want to spoil your pretty wife’s face, or lop off her arms...” Tess trailed off, her voice frightening.

Rogar blinked, and seemed to get control of himself again. He stared at Tess and his lips curled in a mockery of a smile. “You should see all the new things that my wife has been busy learning. Awesome, new powers.”  He gave a slight chuckle,  “Like the power to be able to steal a soul on its way to the underworld.” He stared at Tess, insane laughter in his eyes. “Souls that come from the newly dead…soul’s like….Quinn.”  His eyes were full of delight at her sudden, recoiling reaction.

Tess started back, her eyes wide with terror and sudden fear, before they narrowed swiftly and she gave an outraged cry. With a wild sweep, Fa’rallan sliced through his member. Shaun and Lucius visibly winced, but Rogar didn’t move, didn’t so much as even notice that his most prized possession was gone.

“She has the power to capture those souls…and destroy them.” He finished, jeering at Tess’ suddenly tear-filled eyes. “So say goodbye to your precious brother, Tesseron the Harper, for you will never see him again, in life or in death!”  Rogar laughed, in the same motion proffing his neck forward, daring her to strike.

Tess bared her teeth in a while snarled and leapt for Rogar’s throat, her dagger raised to end his life.

“No!” Siabrey reached out and caught Tess’ arm firmly. She fought to get free from Siabrey dropped her sword and used both hands to subdue her friend. “No Tess!” she stared her friend firmly in the eye. “We still need him. He may know more that he is not telling us.” Tess glared at her, naked fear painted on her face.

“But Quinn…” she gasped.  _He wants to hurt Quinnie, despite the hurt he’s already caused!  He wanted to hurt Elenya!  Igbar is dead because of him!  He should PAY!_

Siabrey shook her head. “He’s lying. No one has the power to steal souls in flight back to their maker.” She glanced at Rogar angrily. “But even if they did, how would they know which soul was Quin’s?” she eased her grip on Tess’ arms slightly. “Also Tess, remember that the temple was going to raise Quinn. They must have done so by now. I’m sure your brother’s ok.”

“Dead, dead, soon you’ll all be dead, souls caught and ripped to shreds.” Rogar sang gleefully behind her, a pool of blood forming on the desert sands between his legs and just as quickly being absorbed by the dry wastes.. Tess glared at him over Siabrey’s shoulder, but then drew a shuddering breath, her will for vengeance breaking only slightly.

“Ok. But keep _him_ away from me. Else I am not responsible for my actions.” Tess sheathed Fa’rallan angrily and stomped a little ways off where she continued to watch the proceedings with arms crossed.

_You should have ended his miserable life there, Tesseron!_ part of her mind snarled.  _He even proffed his throat towards you... he WANTED to die!_

_Yes,_ another part said, _He wanted to die... which is exactly WHY you should not kill him... force him to live, even if its for a little while longer...

Tess, what has happened to you?_ a distant and growing part of her mind questioned.  _Remember who you are!  Don’t let him destroy you as he has tried to destroy others!  If your rage transforms you, he wins!_

Tess visibly shuddered, and as the party continued to keep busy with Rogar, a few tears came down her face, even as Rogar continued verbally haranguing her.

Siabrey drew a deep breath and retrieved her fallen sword, taking up her position in front of Rogar’s. Shaun looked up at her from Rogar’s ruined hand with a somewhat sad expression.

Siabrey’s voice was wavering slightly as she lifted the point of her katana to Rogar’s throat. “Now tell me, what exactly is in this army that is marching in Irulas.”

Rogar ignored her, continuing to yell taunts to Tess until Siabrey slashed him across the forehead. Blinking blood from his now completely insane eyes, so calculated on causing terror that they screamed with horror, Rogar hissed and whined and sang about “Ice-demons and fire-demons and spiders and beasts, oh my!” and refused to say anything solid. His complete lack of information, coupled with jeers at each of them in turn further enraged Shaun and Lucius.

Finally, Rogar, starting to feel dizzy from loss of blood, began to chant about “the return of the blue-eyed boy and the rein of evil magic that would cover all.”  He stared seemingly right at Lucius and Siabrey, “His red eyed whore will lead him to his doom!” Glancing over at Lucius, Siabrey was shocked to see his eyes glowing with anger.  

“I think that’s all the information we’re going to get from him.” He said thickly, and nodded to Siabrey. With a single stroke, Siabrey twisted her sword across Rogar’s mouth, and his tongue flopped out to stain the sand red. Sighing unhappily, she turned to clean her blade.

“What shall we do with him.” She asked, her voice shaking.  _He is such an evil person... but I don’t want to do this... not in cold blood!

What did you think would happen, Siabrey?  That you all would convert him to sing around the campfire?

No... but I didn’t expect such... sadness..._

“Let Tess have the honor of kill him?” Shaun asked. Tess had come over to stand by them after Siabrey had cut out Rogar’s tongue, and was reaching eagerly for her dagger.

“No.” The hardness in Lucius’ voice surprised them all. It was the voice of a man, thick with disgust and the knowledge that the pain of what they had all just witnessed would be with them for a very long time. “I know the fitting end for a traitor such as he, and as Count I shall pass judgement. Tess, get me that rope we found in his pack.”

Tess’ eyes widened momentarily, then she nodded and hurried to comply with his orders.  _Tess... he kept you from crossing that dark line... _ her mind acknowledged how close she came to being fully consumed by hatred.  _You are Tesseron... not a piece of fear to be manipulated._

Typing the ropes securely to their four horses, Lucius untied Rogar, who made no attempt to run, but instead swooned from all the lost blood.  Lucius then gagged him. He tied the other ends of the four ropes one to each limb.

“Rogar Gaeldi Mithras, as Count of Holstean, ordained by Tarantor on High Himself, and judge an adjucator of your trial on charges of treason,” Lucius intoned, his voice devoid of emotion, “I do hereby sentence you to the penalty befitting a treacherous person.  You shall be drawn and quartered forthwith.  Have you any last words?”   Rogar’s weakened frame made an attempt to spit at Lucius, but only sputtered blood.

“On my command, Tess.” He said to the bard, who stood by two of the horses, ready to send them into a gallop with a slap. Lucius went to stand by his two horses. The four comrades stared quietly down at the man they had once considered friend. 

“See you in hell, Rogar.” Siabrey said quietly.  Part of her cried that she _had_ to find it neccessary to do this to someone.  She was a warrior with many dead in her wake, true, but they had all fallen in _battle_, not as a neutered, naked man.  Then again, none of them had harmed her so deeply either.  Her eyes went wide as Rogar’s lips curled into one final smirk.

“I’ll hold the door open for you, Red Eyes,” his eyes, sweet and unnervingly angelic, screeched by at her.

“Yah!” Lucius yelled suddenly, slapping his two horses on the withers. Tess did the same to hers, and an instant later the desert was filled with the sickening sound of bones breaking and limps being torn from a body as Rogar was drawn and quartered.

After the horses had been stopped and the ropes untied, the bard, fighter, rogue, and young man stared down at Rogar’s corpse. The sand was stained red for several feet around, and Siabrey had a strange vision of this particular dune always being painted red with the blood of deceit and vengeance.

“And so it ends,” Siabrey sighed and stared down at the dismembered and hardly recognizable corpse of Rogar. It had needed to be done, but the act still left a bitter taste in her mouth. Despite all that he had done, she still felt somewhat sorry for him. She remembered an honorable comrade in their search for Lucius, a joking friend whom she had teased, and a valiant warrior in their fight against Ananias. _I wonder how much of what he’s done was because of his choices, or because of the evil that flows in his veins._ For she had just remembered that Rogar was half-brother to the Countess, and thus carried the same demon-corrupted blood... the same blood that was also in her beloved Lucius...

Tess started down at the body for a few more seconds, then turned and began to gather up the items they had gleaned from him. Over in the distance, she could see Pellaron and the others just beginning to come back. Wanting to spare them the distress of seeing Rogar’s mangled body, she whistled to her comrades to hurry up so they could get away from this tainted place.

Together, the four friends rode out to meet Pellaron and the others, who merely asked what they had learned, and not what had transpired. Tess told them anyway about what Rogar had said about her brother’s soul, and Siabrey related the information about the approaching army and about the Princess and her brother both being in Irulas.

“We have to warn them!” Elenya cried.

“I know.” Lucius said, thinking hard. “But how? We’re more than a week’s ride from the nearest city, and we promised Xanadu that we’d come to the mountains to help him.”

Siabrey glanced around at her fellow party members. Suddenly, her eyes met her fathers and there was her answer ,clear as day, although the prospect was frightening.

“Kelir can go.”  She said softly. The party stepped back and looked at her in shock as she faced her father. The siabrie’s eyes widened in surprise. “Me?” he asked softly. Siabrey nodded her head and began digging through her pack searching for paper and stylus. “You’re the fastest, you can cover four times the distance in the air that we could on horseback. You don’t need to go to Irulas, just to the nearest town.” She finally found her writing utensils and thrust them at Lucius. “Here, write a letter to Zoe, tell her of what we’ve learned.” Lucius’ own eyes widened but he obeyed, scribbling furiously. Siabrey went on hurridly, afraid that if she stopped she might urge her father not to go. “All you need to do is take this letter and the letters we took from Rogar and pay a messenger, the fastest that they’ve got, to take it to Irulas. Here.” She dug through her pouch, pulled a few platinum from it, and enclosed hem in the sibrie’s longer-fingered hand. He looked at the unfamiliar currency with worry, but she smiled at him. “Don’t worry, just hand them all the coins. More money means faster messenger.”

“I’m done.” Lucius said, finishing the letter with a big flourished signature and rolling it up with the others. Siabrey took them from him gratefully and handed them to Kelir.

“Be safe father, and when you have delivered this message….” She took a deep breath. “go back to your home on the desert.” 

Kelir looked at her sharply and shook his head. “No child, I will come back and find you.” 

Siabrey shook her head, small tears beginning to glisten in her eyes. “You cannot father. Don’t you remember what you told me? You are only safe within the boundaries of the desert. We are going to the mountains, there is no desert there.” Kelir hesitated still, not wanting to yield to the wisdom of his daughter’s words.

“You will…come visit me?” he asked softly, his heart beginning to throb angrily. Not a week past he was content with his life, unknowing that he had a daughter. But now, he felt as though he might break at the thought of leaving her to face unknown perils alone. _But she’s not alone, is she. She has Lucius, and the others. And they have proven to be a formidable team._

“I will come visit, father. I promise.” Siabrey’s fists clenched and relaxed twice, then she threw herself into her father’s arms again.

“Wing safe, daughter.” He told her, using the traditional goodbye of a siabrie without meaning to. She merely smiled through her tears and whispered the phrase back to him.

“Wing safe, father.”

As Kelir turned to go, Siabrey suddenly gave a small cry.

“Wait!” she dug through her pack again and pulled out another sheet of parchment and a quill. Quickly, she scribbled an address on its surface and then thrust the paper and quill into Kelir’s hands.

“Write to mother for me. Tell her…tell her everything that’s happened, and tell her about yourself.” Siabrey stood on her toes and kissed Kelir on the cheek unexpectedly. Kelir nodded, gazed one last time into his daughter’s red red eyes, and then turned and flew as swiftly as he could into the sky. The paper in his hands crinkled and his heart thrummed wildly at the thought of writing to Stodiana. The spot where Siabrey’s lips had brushed his cheek burned brighter than the sun as he disappeared from his daughter and her compatriot’s view. 

Siabrey drew a deep breath at his leaving, and felt two strong hands drop gently onto her shoulders from behind. 

“That was a brave thing to do, beloved.” Lucius voice, calm and sweet, washed through her. She turned with a sob and buried her face in his chest. Lucius smoothed her hair gently and kissed the top of her head while whispering soothing words to her. A few minutes later, Siabrey felt another gently touch on her shoulder as the scent of roses washed over her. Turning, she faced Tess, the beautiful bard who had grown to be as close as a sister.

“You will see your father again.” Tess said gently.

Siabrey swallowed. “As you will see your brother again.”

Tess regarded her quietly, then held out a hand. “Thank you for trying to be there for me when I needed it, Siabrey.” 

_Thank you for being there, in my darkest hour... for holding me back, when I neared the abyss of blind rage.  For forcing me to remember how to be myself, and not getting swallowed by my fury._

The fighter took the proffered hand gently. “We are friends Tess; what are friends for.”

The bard smiled. “Shall we go help Xanadu and his babies?” Siabrey grinned. “Totally.”

Once again, the party mounted up and rode off, this time however, they were short one party member, one siabrie, and one of their number had been transformed into a were-raven. However, their hearts were full with their recent victory against evil, the finding of the sword that had saved their young friend, and the fact that they had finally conquered one of their most dangerous enemies and left his body to rot in the desert sands.


----------



## Lela

*Stunned*


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The plot twists only get better as the game goes on.    Right now we're two sessions ahead of whats been posted.  I'm going to work hard this week, and hopefully get the next session posted sometime late next week.

After that I have spring break, so hopefully we will have a chance to get all the way caught up with teh adventures of Siabrey, Tess, and Shaun.


----------



## drag n fly

I'd like to jump in at this part to comment on our DM's plot twisting skills.

I won't spoil any of what's not posted yet  But I will say that the session we had a few nights past caused me to loose a few hours of sleep mulling over the events of the game and decisions Siabrey should make. That, I truely believe, is the mark of a good DM; when you can make the line between the story and reality blur enough that its like falling in an adventure story that you don't know the end of, and you want to stay up late reading under the covers by flashlight.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The lack of sleep is unintentional, though I take it as a compliment.   The next installment is going to be posted slowly, basically as I finish them.

And thus begins the adventure from the 27th of February... with more plots and fights, wow! 

*One Ring to Find Them...* (cheap, I know, but fitting  )

The party rode away from Rogar’s demise with a mixture of happiness and regret.  All were relieved that one of their greatest banes no longer walked on this plane, but all were troubled by the event, for varying reasons.

Siabrey was troubled by the act itself.  Previous to this, when Siabrey had been a mercenary, she had hunted down beasts; sandhogs tearing up villager’s gardens, ogres menacing local children... she had never hunted _people_.  True enough in her line of business, many men had fallen beneath the blade of her katana... but they always died when she was _defending_ someone, or something.   Never had she actively chased down another human to rend him to pieces like that.  

Shaun was still furious that Rogar, once his fellow prankster in arms, had conspired to hurt his beloved Elenya so.  For his murder of the kindly Dingalas.  For how much pain the man had caused his friends... _nay,_ part of his mind would interrupt, _the family that loves me._ 

Tess for her part had tumbled dangerously close to an abyss, and had stared deep into the throaty maw of a life spent on vengeance.  It had called to her, harshly and lovingly at the same time... and nearly seduced her into its horrible grasp.  She shuddered at the thought, yet part of her still sighed with relief and smiled remembering the look of horror on Rogar’s face...

Very little was spoken of the previous events as the party made camp for the night, nor after they set watch.  Shaun spent another night curled close to his Elenya, happy to have her warmth next to him again.  Siabrey and Lucius also spent the night snuggling... while Tess once again wrapped herself in blankets as her heater.  As she lay, looking up at the stars, she began wondering...

_So Xanadu has babies... how many?  Do silver dragons mate for life?

That’d be a damn long time to be stuck with someone... though I suppose it also gives you all the time in the world to pick and choose till you find a perfect match..._

She rolled over, and as sleep claimed her mind as well, she thought, partially aloud, _Why would anyone want to capture dragons?_



The next day the party was made good progress towards midday, and off in the distance the spines of the Balarac Mountains were easily in view, and perhaps only four more days away.   Tess was busily trying to stay away from Pellaron, and the poor elf was feeling quite down.  Siabrey was about to go try her “blunt magic” to try and raise his spirits, when she caught a glimpse of Lucius’ finger.

The ring the party had found in the Temple of Hextor had resembled a ring of elemental resistance, providing limited cover from fire, cold, electricity, sonic, and acid attacks.   The party had mutually agreed that as everyone had seemingly found an item to use from the treasure trove that had been the High Priest’s trophy collection, Lucius should have the ring.

And the ring was now glowing.

”Um?  Luke?” she rode up beside him and pointed at the ring.  “Is it supposed to be glowing like that?”  Flashbacks ran through her head of Lucius’ own eyes looking that color only days prior... Siabrey shuddered.

“No,” Lucius looked down at his hand, surprised the ring was glowing like it was.  “It doesn’t hurt or anything... I hadn’t even noticed it.”  He reached down and tried to pull it off, but it seemed fastened to his flesh.

“It... it won’t come off?” Siabrey asked nervously as Lucius pulled, and she felt sure he was going to pull a finger out of joint.  _There’s something in there thats bad... good rings let you take them off!  

What if its deep magic, from the Abyss... its melding with his?!  Think Siabry, think!

Oh God... I’m going to hate doing this..._ her mind quailed, but then decided it was the only option.

”Hon, I’ll chop it off!” she said, drawing her katana.  _Grumki can always heal the finger back on!  Its nothing compared to losing all of you!_

”Uh... I like my hands?” Lucius recoiled from Siabrey, who continued to circle him trying to find the proper angle.

“Luke!  Something is wrong with that ring!  I think its doing something bad to you, and I want to save all of you even if you have to lose a finger for five minutes until Grumki can heal it!” she said, attempting to command him into compliance.  He recoiled further, as the party now gathered around the unusual chase.

“I’d prefer the sword to be the last resort!” Lucius called, ducking out of the way.  

“Luke, PLEASE,” she said, her eyes starting to tear up in worry, “hold still!  I want to help you!”

“I know,” he replied hastily, keeping the ringed hand on the far side of his body from her.  “I just want a second opinion first...”

His statement was interrupted by a flash over the horizon, and the ground noticeably shaking underneath the feet of the party.  Above the ridge ahead, a dark, heavy mound began to take shape, rising higher and higher until it revealed itself to the be back carapice of an enormous spider, black with red spots across its body, two enormous pincers hanging from the front in addition to its eight legs.  Its head, unusually was more ant-shaped than squatly spider shaped, its eight eyes falling into a neat row of four on each side.

“BEBILITH!” Tess shouted, not having to search her memories hard to remember what this massive demon was.  They were the stuff of legends... horrible legends.  The White Emperor, high in the Mountains before the present Empire was even a thought, as said to have dug too deep and disturbed the races of the underground.  They called upon a squad of these behemoths, which crushed his palace, and brought his mighty house to ruin.

“Baby-what?” Shaun shouted in confusion as he notched an arrow and let loose.  The rest of the party quickly fired away as well, Tess launching a powerful volley of sonic darts, Lucius adding a fireball as Elenya added a lightning bolt of her own.  While the creature raced ahead, straight towards Lucius at an ungodly clip, it fell 20 feet in front of the party, his husk allowing whisps of smoke to rise in the air, the smell of burnt flesh wafting through the desert.

“What the...” Shaun mumbled, as the ring on Lucius’ finger stopped glow.  “Um... did his ring have something to do with that monstrosity coming over the ridge?”

“I think it did,” Lucius said quietly, as he tugged on the ring again.  He saw Siabrey walk towards him, her sword still unsheathed, and immediately ducked behind the bard.

“Luke, dude, why you runnin’ from your girl?” Shaun asked confused.

“Luke, please!” Siabrey shouted, her voice nearing a panic as she realized what the ring did, “Hold out your hand...  I don’t want anything to come over the ridge and kill you because of that ring!”  _Luke... please!  It will hurt for a little, but Grumki will fix it!  He can’t fix your dead corpse... and I would be devastated..._

“Tess!” Lucius called, hoping for assistance, “is there a way to get rid of this without taking to amputations!?”  He ducked skillfully behind Shaun again as Siabrey tried to dash around the rogue.  She was looking tired of this chase, despite her deep set fear and worry.

Tess stepped between Siabrey and her erstwhile quarry.  “Siabrey, thats twisted,” she pronounced firmly, and the fighter resheated her sword.

_I never waved it at him... I never swung... I just want to protect him from harm!_ Siabrey’s mind screamed, and both Tess and Luke  read the thought through her eyes.  

“I know you want to make sure I’m ok,” Luke said, his voice calmer, “and if Tess doesn’t have an idea that works... I will readily agree to amputation.  Until then, love, please forgive me for being human and wishing to avoid possibly unneccessary pain.”  

Siabrey sighed, and nodded.  _I sure hope Tess can get that ring off..._

Tess rummaged through the party’s bags, and gradually pulled out numerous pieces of scrap metal and wood.  She took these, and wandered away from the party, humming to herself.

_One thing my father and mother taught me besides bodyguarding was metalworking... crude metalworking, but metalworking.  I know tools... tools that could snip through the ring possibly..._

Tess set to work, instead of setting pieces together by hand with nails or screws, she sang them together.  Her voice echoed quietly in the desert, and the pieces magically assembled themselves into a boltcutter her father and brother’s would have been proud of (_minor creation_).

“Thank you!” Lucius said breathlessly, giving Tess a large hug.  His eyes then flitted over to Siabrey initially to bestow a look of, “I can’t believe what you were about to do!”  His look of lecture faded before it even formed as he saw the clear, obvious relief in her eyes.

“I only wanted to make sure you were safe, love,” she nuzzled him gratefully.  He hugged her back.

“I know, my dear,” he spoke into her head of hair, before pulling her back so he could look at her face.  “Its just that I like my hands, love... and I wanted to see if I could save them.”

She smiles, and then gently scolded, “Love, you should have checked to make sure that ring was safe before donning it.”  It was said in a tone of love, and she hoped he wouldn’t feel bad.

“I’m sorry... I thought it was ok.  Pellaron said he thought it was a Ring of Elemental Protection... and he said it wasn’t evil.”  Lucius then felt Siabrey’s grip on him loosen, as well as her body tense.  He groaned, “Siabrey, please... he only tried his...”

The fighter didn’t hear the last sentence, as she stormed over towards the elf.  “That ring was obviously evil, Pellaron,” her voice said politely, though dripping with anger.  Her politeness faded, as she finally snapped, “A ring that calls demons!  How could you let such evil touch Lucius!”

“I don’t know,” Pellaron said quietly, his face already red with shame, “Maybe it had magic covering its alignment that was far more powerful than my own... I’m... sorry,” he added at the end.

“Sorry? Sorry!?” Siabrey lit into him more.  “Something that evil is something you are supposed to catch, Mister Paladin!” her voice snarled.  _You missing that thing called demons to attack Lucius!  We almost lost him!

I almost lost him!_

“After what we went through the last few days, I’d think a paladin of Hieroneous would have known what to look for!”  Siabrey’s eyes met those of the paladin, and part of her was surprised to see his flaming back.

“I tried my best!” Pellaron finally snarled back, “I am not psychic, nor can I automatically tell what magic an item does!  I can only tell you what I can detect myself!  The device was covered with magic more powerful than mine, there was nothing... NOTHING I could do!  I can only apologize and try to increase my abilities!”  

“Well what if your best isn’t good enough!” Siabrey, now furious at his retort, snapped back at him.  The paladin gave her a look of death, and mounted his horse before galloping off ahead.   The rest of the party collectively began to breathe again after the debacle.

Siabrey watched Pellaron disappear over the ridge, and instantly remorse filled her bones.  A sigh escaped her lips, and she looked at the ground in shame.  Tess wrapped an arm around her shoulder.  

“C’mon, Siabrey... you need to apologize to him.”

“I know,” she said quietly.  _He did try his best...  and I should not have risen to anger with him at that._  “Its just... Lucius nearly was hurt, and I was protecting...”

“Sssh... I know,” Tess said quietly.  “We all do.  You were being protective... its just, he was too back at the Temple... its not his fault if it was something beyond his power to determine.”

“I know,” Siabrey said, finally looking up.  “Can we find him... I have an apology to make.”

Tess and Siabrey mounted up, and followed the easy to find tracks of the paladin over the ridge.  They saw his horse about a half-mile ahead, though initially they couldn’t see him.  As they drew near, they saw a figure, clad in armor, kneeling in the dust of the desert wastes.  

Tess reined up, and told Siabrey to go ahead.  Gingerly, the fighter swung off her horse, and walked towards the kneeling figure.  As she approached, she saw the elf had his sword planted in the ground, and was kneeling in front of it.  She recognized in his quiet incantations and chants, a prayer of confession.

_Hieroneous on high, thou guideth my blade
And clad me in thy mail
And despite thy goodness, 
I have dishonored thee..._

_He’s asking forgiveness... but for what?_ Siabrey thought quietly.  She waited a few moments, and when it became obvious he wasn’t going to break his prayer soon, she quietly knelt in the sand next to him, planting her own sword in the same way.  

_I suppose since I worship Hieroneous, I have some forgiveness to ask as well.

Lord Hieroneous on high,
You know I am not a frequent worshiper of you... but I do try to hold to your standards when it comes to life with my blade... and today I dishonored that, by dishonoring a comrade at arms.  Please see it fit to convey to him my sorrow at my actions, that I may be able to apologize to him.  Pellaron is a good man... please take care of him.

And please... watch over Lucius... _

She felt a hand on her shoulder, and opened her eyes.  Pellaron gently removed his hand, and cleared his throat.

“Siabrey, I must apologize for rising to anger.  I shouldn’t have.  You were upset about what happened, and I should have understood your anger was venting at the situation, not me... please for...”

”No,” Siabrey looked at Pellaron decisively, “it is I that should apologize to you... for losing my control and blaming you for something you couldn’t not stop.  I shouldn’t have lost my temper as well.”

Pellaron nodded quietly, and said, “In my eyes, then, there is nothing for either of us to forgive.   We both are cursed with sharp tempers, and a code of honor.”  Siabrey smiled, and helped Pellaron to his feet.

“Good.”

“Ok... now that you two have kissed and made up I’m going back to the rest of the group!” they heard Tess call over the desert steppes...


----------



## Lela

Jeese, even interparty conflict has a unique ending in this group.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Unique how so?  (drag n fly wants to know, but she's away from her computer)


----------



## Emperor Valerian

In the following section, the party just got silly.    Sometimes its better that way. 

*Sandhogs, Confusion, and Why Lucius Pouted One Night*


Later that night, the party made camp on the low side of a ridge.  Much relieved that the danger from the ring had passed and their quarrels had been settled, the party was in the mood for a small dose of merriment.

As Siabrey took a seat beside Lucius near the campfire with her meal, a distant idea popped into her head;  she’d seen Shaun pranking Elenya often, and as she saw him spout off another tall tale to her (which resulted in punchings, and later rough-housing in the sand) she got an idea herself...

“Hey Lucius? Hon?” she sidled up to him, “I’ve come to a decision on something.”  She made sure her voice was singsong, and watched as he jumped to facing her expectantly.  She leaned close, but didn’t let her lips touch.

“Um, what is it?” he asked, a grin spreading over his face.  _He’s assuming he knows what it is... he’s in for a surprise!_ her mind laughed.  _Of course, after we’ve had a laugh at it... I really wouldn’t mind..._

”You know, Luke,” she said, her voice changing to matter-of-fact tone, “when your emotions get pumping, thats when the bad magic tended to happen, right?”

“Um... yeah,” Lucius said warily, unsure of where she was going.  Siabrey tried hard not to let a giggle sneak through, and managed to stifle her urge to laugh.

“Well, I was thinking, that in order to protect you, we should no longer engage in any... um... escapades?”  a small smile broke through despite her efforts, and it took an internal kick to get it to slip away.

“What... what do you mean?” Lucius asked quietly, his eyes growing wider in fear.

“Well, we shouldn’t be, um... _trying new spells_ anymore, at least until this mess with your mother is settled,” Siabrey twisted the knot of her joke further.  “No more.  We can’t have your emotions getting out of hand in the middle of activity, no can we?”

Despite the fact that a small giggle did finally escape from her lips, Lucius apparently didn’t catch the joke.  His lower lip trembled, and finally broke free and his face took on a pout.

“Ok,” he said huffily, “Fine.  I can accept that.”  For a second, she thought she saw a tear in his eye.

Despite the fact she lost all urge to laugh seeing him upset, she forced herself to... at the very least, to try to get him to see the humor and stop pouting.

“Luke, c’mon!” she giggled, “it was a joke!”  Her giggles died away when he folded his own arms, and was now in full pout.

“It was a very very mean joke!” he said, turning away from her.

_Aww... I hurt his feelings!_

”Luke... Luke, c’mon,” she said, not laughing any longer.  She touched a hand on his shoulder, kneading it slowly.  “Don’t be mad... please?”  His head didn’t turn, and she decided to pull out her last resort.  She trailed a finger along the side of his face, and whispered into his ear, “I’ll make it up to you.... I promise... when no one else is around...”

He turned around, and instead of a pout was an enormous smile that broke into a laugh... and Siabrey realized it was _she_ that had been getting pranked.

“You... augh!” she slugged him in the shoulder, and he laughed, squirming.  “I was worried!”  _I thought you were genuinely mad at me..._

“You should have been,” Shaun said from across the campfire, “nothing scares a man more than being told he’s getting put on rations.”  Everyone shared a laugh at the comment.

“That comment was worthy of Grumki,” Tess said finally after she recovered from laughter.



Several hours later, the party slumbered away through the night, as Siabrey manned the second watch, while Shaun lightly dozed.  She looked at him, gave a sigh, and tossed some bits of dried wood into the fire.  The flames cast an orange glow, which lit up the face of Elenya, who was snuggling her erstwhile watch-mate’s pillow.  Further away, the light licking her sleeping face was Tess, snoring softly with her harp nestled by her side.  Then off to the left, she saw a pile of blankets that until a half hour before had held two, and the soft firelight danced on Lucius’ sleeping face as he had wrapped his arm around a pillow that was now in Siabrey’s stead.

_Siabrey Sipner... you did a good job,_ her mind finally allowed itself to say.  _You protected all of them... all your charges are here... safe._

_But we haven’t left the desert yet,_ another part added quietly.  _They’ve survived a Temple to Demons, and Rogar himself...   keep an eye on them, and you’ll soon be in Irulas..._

Her mind slowly started drifting back to the warm, deep beds in their former rooms... and the food, the gala, the bathhouse....

Her pleasant dream was interrupted by a noise.  Her mind initially wasn’t sure what it was, but some instinct in her head shouted it was dangerous.  She was instantly up from the log where she had been sitting at, and she heard it again... 

Snorting... like hogs.

_Sandhogs_, her mind realized quietly as she spotted two shapes off in the distance, carefully edging their way closer.  Carefully she pulled out her bow, and edged over toward Shaun’s light snores.

“Shaun!” she hissed, and the rogue shook and rapidly jumped up.

“Huh! What? What... what is it?”

“Over there... rose the party.  Two sandhogs.”   Siabrey drew back her bow as other party members quietly arose.  The snorts became louder, as Siabrey recited one of the things her mother repeated to her constantly in the days before she was allowed to leave.

_A sandhog’s weakness lies around its neck and shoulder... the thick skin and strong hairs form a natural glancing armor, but here the skin is thinner, the hairs smaller.  An arrow here can cripple or kill it before it has a chance to..._

She loosed her arrow, and for a second she thought it had flown true.  To her chagrin, it didn’t hit at hte junction between the next and the shoulder, where it could have easy drove straight into the creature’s heart from this angle, but deep into its shoulder.  The sandhog bellowed, and charged.

His mate, hearing his growl, then launched one of the sandhog’s most infamous attacks, and a searing ray of heat lashed at Siabrey.  It forced her to drop her bow... which ironically she didn’t mind, as _Kelir_ was well gifted in the art of sandhog slaying.

_Ah... a grunting one,_ her sword told her in her head, _It keeps my hilt warm... maybe you can add another layer, this one properly tanned, to increase my hilts... beauty?_  Siabrey didn’t notice the phrase as her mind locked into combat mode.

Tess was the first of the party to respond, and with her voice lashed out three sonic darts at the sandhog that had held back to burn Siabrey.  All three hit with massive power, and the entire sandhogs body exploded, the sonic energy intense enough that its meat was cooked to the point of being edible.

The creature at Siabrey’s front snarled, and with one of its four heads it tried to rip her leg off.  It managed to grab and sink its vile teeth in, but a swift kick from her threw it off of her.  Her adrenaline was pumping so fast that the poison it tried to inject in her veins did not faze her, and as the creature flew off of her leg, she lazily spung _Kelir_ in the air, slicing its throat open.  Before she could come in with the killing strike, Grumki’s warhammer shattered the creature’s skull.

The smell of cooked ribs wafted over the desert, and instead of getting her bite checked out, Siabrey wandered over towards the still sizzling remains of the further sandhog.  She also remembered another item her mother, who fought them frequently before meeting her father, had told her...

_The sandhog’s poison glands are to the front, just behind the head.  As long as you leave the head alone, the body is edible.  The ribs are delicious... and after cooking tend to keep for several weeks._

She’d never had a chance to try some herself (during her mercenary days when she ridded a village of the creature bothering it she was usually too busy being dragged to the tavern for celebratory rounds of drinks), and she was determined to give it a shot.  As the others marveled over the crushed head of hte first creature, she ripped off a large section of rib, and tasted the meat... and found it tender, succulent, and delicious.  She immediately started tearing off more, and breaking them into pieces that could fit in her travel pack.  Of course, a few pieces found their way to her mouth as well.

She was about a quarter done with the cleaning the sandhog when a panicked voice shouted, “WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!”  A hand reached out and grabbed the section of rib in her hand.  She looked up, a little annoyed, to see Lucius’ panicked face.

“It’s owkay hon,” she spoke around the piece in her mouth, “I naw where da poisin bland ith.”

“If its poisonous, you should eat it at all, love!” Lucius cried, his voice even more panicky.  He slapped her on the back, but instead of getting the meat out of her mouth, he merely annoyed her.

“Da poisin glanths arenth near tha ribth, hon,” she said, letting a little annoyance in her voice.  “Mah mutha ath them all tha thime.”  She took the rib back, and started pulling off more pieces.  As fast as she put them in, Lucius was taking them back out.

“Fine... fine,” she said, after swallowing the delicious piece in her mouth, “I won’t eat any.”  Quietly she crossed her fingers behind her, and a few minutes after he and the others began gently snoring, she packed the rib meat from the rest of the cooked hog, and buried the animal under the sands.

_I’m set for WEEKS on rations!_ her mind giggled when she returned to by the fire only minutes before Grumki and Tess awoke to take final watch.  As she slid in beside Lucius under the blankets, she felt him stir.

“You smell like cooked pork still,” he said without opening his eyes.  

“Smells delicious doesn’t it?” she said quietly with a smile he couldn’t see before giving him a goodnight kiss.  “Go back to sleep.”

She resolved that she wouldn’t eat any of the ribs while he was looking... but would feast when he wasn’t, and possibly slip one into his rations to convince him it wasn’t poisonous.

Her urge to be ornery over came that.

Midday the next day, as the party continued to ride along slowly, Siabrey impishly decided to ride alongside Luke.  As she drew near, she threw him a raised eyebrow, and a devilish grin.  He smiled in return.

“What’s running through your head, hon?” he said quietly, his eyes perfectly showing what his young brain thought it was.

“Oh nothing...” she said, reaching into her pack, and pulling out one of the ribs.  “Just thinking about how good my sandhog ribs are!”

Before he could respond, she’d spurred her horse ahead, waving the rib just out of his reach.  He charged after, though her smaller and faster horse easily dodged around his larger charger.  Finally he nabbed the piece she held in front of him, and she drew out two more.  Once she was far enough ahead, she jumped off of her horse, and ran on foot...  Lucius jumped off his as well, the chase now changed from a one of sanitation to one of merriment.

“I’ve got you!” Luke finally shouted as he managed to catch her and pull her to the ground.  The two immediately began rough-housing over the soft clay and sand.

“They’re just like bunnies,” Tess growled as she rode by the two now disheveled revelers, still wrestling over the piece of meat.  “Day in, day out... don’t you ever get bored?”

Pellaron rode up alongside as well, joining in the tsking.  “I would hate to do that... the sand would get in the joints of my armor!”

“He’s not wearing armor!” Siabrey shouted derisively, “When you’re about to engage in...”

“OK! I’m moving _this way_,” Tess shouted over the rest of Siabrey’s answer, and spurred her horse ahead.  Pellaron followed... partially to get away from Siabrey’s lewd comment, but also to stay close to Tess...

The two engaged in mutual tsking for a while, slowing down at a distance to wait for the two lovebirds.  A few minutes after they had rode by, they watched as the two, their rambuctiousness evidentally spent, get back on their horses and start trotting forward.

“I swear... they’re like children!”  Tess said with exasperation, “I have to keep them focused from their toys and on things at hand!”

“Indeed, they are,” Pellaron said, adding in a slightly more quiet voice, “and your lovely voice is the perfect one to correct them.”   He saw Tess’ face go confused, and her horse slid a little ahead of his.  He kicked himself for even blurting it out.

_Siabrey’s right... he is indeed attracted to me,_ Tess sighed finally.  _I’m going to have to have a talk with him... it’ll take some word phrasing... for all his skill with a sword, our paladin is a softie.  Don’t want to hurt his feelings when I tell him unequivocably... no._

Within the moment, Siabrey, with a sly looking smile, was beside the two.  From her smirk, it was clear she heard his comment as well, and both Tess and Pellaron kicked themselves for riding this close even.

“So... Tess?  Our paladin friend here has the Sune book, if you are interested!” she said slowly, with mocking seductiveness in her voice.  Tess swung a foot out to kick her, but missed, while Pellaron’s face went a deep crimson.  Indeed he had the book... he’d never read it since Siabrey had foisted it on him.

“She’s just like an annoying little sister!” Tess said, annoyed.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And when things returned to more serious matters...

*Of Ghosts and Their Ilk*

It was with some apprehension later that night that Siabrey saw Lucius and Pellaron sitting on the far end of the camp, wrapped up in an intense discussion.

_Oh no... they’re plotting,_ part of her giggled.  The idea of Pellaron involved in a prank intrigued her mind to no end... _So the paladin isn’t as straight laced as well thought..._  She walked towards the two, and to her chagrin, saw that ten books from Lucius’ bags were scattered about their squatting forms.

_No... they’re trying to find something,_ she sighed.  _I thought I had that paladin broken in... I guess not..._  Part of her was still amazed that despite what had happened through the preceding months, Lucius still had the collection of history books they had originally set out with from Holstean... in the same saddlebag even.

“Whatcha looking up?” she asked, giving Luke a kiss on the cheek.  He smiled quickly before leaning back down and pouring over the book in front of him, his voice muffled as he spoke away from her.

“We’re trying to find the location of a battlefield.  Kardatic, to be exact.  The battle where the Hextor followers were driven back to the Temple some five centuries ago.”

“You mean the one on the tapestry?” Siabrey asked, remembering the crude drawings.  Lucius nodded.

“We can’t decide where it is,” Pellaron began, “the official records offer more information about the derry-do and heroic deeds instead of where it happened.  Its quite confusing.”  Tess by this point had wandered over as well.

“Why is the location of the battlefield important?” Siabrey asked, then she casted a look towards Shaun and Elenya, who were cuddling close like they had been for the previous week since the Hextor incident.  Her mind came up with a plot, and she decided to bluntly ask.  “Does the rogue want to see if there’s any valuables there?”

“Um...no,” Pellaron tossed out with a voice sounded offended that the fighter would think he’d ever think of doing such a thing.  “I’m concerned because above such a large battlefield, there will be residual magic for years... centuries... not to mention the spirits that haven’t found a home yet...”

“Oh,” Siabrye recoiled at the last part, “We definitely want to keep away from any ghosts that would want to steal our souls or something like that...”

“Oh... not all of these ghosts would be bad,” Pellaron hurriedly corrected, “many good warriors fell that day, just as many thralls of demons did.  Indeed, the souls of the good that fell that day might prove allies... but there were many more dead evil beings at the end of that day.  That and the boneworms...”

“Boneworms?” Tess asked.  For once, there was a monster she had not hear or sung about, and she was curious.

“Boneworms are...” Pellaron paused, shuddering, “they’re the remnants of clerics... good and bad, affected by the bone fire disease.  The worms can be a hundred feet long, made entirely of the cleric’s bones.  In addition to that,” he leaned close to the others, his voice falling to a hush, “they say the clerics still chant... calling in vain on their gods for deliverance from the torture of being in the worm.  If one is struck by the bone worm, one can get the bone fire disease.  When you die, your bones join the boneworm...”

Tess shuddered, and Siabrey’s eyes were wide.

“The travellers reports I’ve seen say there’s at least two boneworms in the battlefield, though considering the size of the field, there could easily more,” Lucius said quietly.  “But no one can remember exactly where they were when they saw the worm... they were to busy fleeing for their lives...”

“Um, where’s this battlefield?  Lets stay as FAR from it as possible,” Tess said quickly.  

“That’s the problem,” Lucius interjected, gesturing towards the books.  “We can’t _find_ where it is!  And it was a huge battle, so we could concievably be in the middle of the battlefield right now!”

Siabrey shivered noticeably at that thought, and looked around warily.  Tess did so as well, and then looked up into the night sky.

“Do the descriptions give any evidence of stars... constellations, anything?” she asked, hoping for one certain answer.

“No,” Pellaron said, his voice ringing in annoyance, “because stupid bards...” he stopped suddenly in mid-sentence, his face going beet red.  “Um... no offense to present company intended,” he added quickly, “tended to focus on the more sellable points of the ‘blood angry sun’ and other things that are stupidly inane.”

Tess nodded to Pellaron, “No offense taken.  Can you two get even a guesstimate of where the battlefield is though?”

“No...” Lucius said, quietly, turning back to his book again, “we’ll keep looking though.”

The party obtained little sleep that night, and rode into the next day on adrenaline, all eyes searching for a long line of white on the horizon, ears straining to hear distant chants.  The day went by at an agonizing crawl, and by nightfall, the party was rather hopeful that the battlefield, indeed if it was around, may be behind them.

As the party went to sleep, Tess sat on a small rock nearby and stared into the flames, trying to figure out how to properly and gently dissuade the paladin... and how to keep the meddlesome Siabrey out of it.

_I need to talk to him alone... perhaps while the other are mounting up?  Or maybe talk to Lucius... have him try and keep her out of this..._

Her mind was suddenly brought back to the present as the fire flared up, rising nearly 20 feet into the air, before dying back down to normal size.

“Holy s**t!” was the first thing that escaped her mouth.  She’d already been tense after the “battlefield” stories of yesterday, and finally, her nerves began to frizz.  Her yell, coupled with the bright flash of the flames, woke the party. Confusion reigned for several minutes, until it was collectively decided that the party should ride as far as possible.

A full hour later, Tess noticed she was feeling drained, and that Elenya and Lucius especially were lolling in their saddles.  She realized that Grumki, as well was looking worn.  All the spellcasters would need their rest.  Reluctantly, she called halt, and the party made camp again some miles away.  Within 20 minutes, the fire flared up again, and then died down.

The party responded by putting the non-spellcasters on watch, while those sleeping moved their beds far enough away from the fire that they wouldn’t be hurt should it flame three or four times as big as it had been.

Two hours into the second watch, Siabrey was staring into the flames with a concerned look.  She’d spent the first hour staring at them in fear, waiting for them to flare and turn into some kind of fiery demon.  After they disappointed her expectations, she began staring into them, lost in thought.... about the happenings of the last two months, her actually finding a love, of fighting demons instead of sandhogs...

A brilliant flash echoed in her eyes, as the campfire grew into a thirty foot pillar of flame, a loud roar issuing from its nascent core.  It did not widen, but as the pyre slowly lowered back to the ground, in the center of it floated the form of a man.

He had a slightly bluish glow, and seemed to be partially transparent.  His body was elderly, but fit, most notably he lacked hands on either arm.  He was clad in what appeared to be finely wrought platemail, inscribed with runes, which shimmered and danced in the light as his form did.  As she looked up, she finally saw his face;  a kindly face, surrounded by a mane of greyish white hair, and deep gray eyes... eyes she was quite familiar with.

“Dingalas?”  she asked, a mixture of wonder and fear coloring her voice.  The figure nodded slowly, a smile crossing its lips.

“Yes... its me!” the voice of an old man echoed in her head.  Out of the corner of her eye, she saw the other party members slowly standing, trying to come to terms with this as well...


”What... what are you doing here?” Shaun asked.  He did not know the old man as well as the girls did, thoguh from the short time he knew him he liked the codger.  Siabrey and Tess both seemed to regard him as a grandfather or old uncle, and he’d seen the terrible pain on their faces when they’d found out he was dead... and now, their faces were painted with wonder, and fear...

“Oh, you... you were the new guy.  The handsome one... yes!  I remember you!” the voice said in his head as well.  “I’m here on a mission from... from... Hieroneous... yes.  You see, Hieroneous and Tarantor share the same plane, and sometimes they swap messengers in important situations.  I was busy minding my own business two of your days ago when...”

“What’s your message?” Siabrey asked, gently cutting Dingalas off.  She remembered how in life he could get easily sidetracked, and it appeared as if the trait had followed him in death.  The ghost mouthed an “Oh!” and nodded quickly.

”Yes... yes yes... my message!  Well I was sent here to remind you that the gods are watching!  And I know...” he pointed at Shaun and Elenya, “you two went through a particularly hard time.  Hieroneous has taken special interest in this... um... what was the word the archon told me to use?  Hmmm,” the ghost paused for several seconds, before holding his hand up in rememberence, “ah, yes... matter.   In this matter.  And he has taken personal affront to Graz’zt’s attempts to manipulate the Church of Hieroneous, as well as those of his allies Tarantor and Pelor.  So... he has declared a vendetta against Graz’zt until the matter is settled.”

“Um... a what?  Huh... how?” Pellaron managed to sputter out, as the party collectively looked at each other.  _This extends far beyond ourselves and Lucius’ mother..._

”Oh... you might wonder why I was sent instead of a trumpet archon or someone as puffed up.  Well, I know you all... and He thought you would be less afraid and more listening if a dead old man gave the message, instead of a 20 foot pillar of fire or a giant angel of doom.”

The party nodded blankly, the concepts that had been spoken slowly sinking into their heads.  Dingalas happily continued uninterrupted.

“How did you become a... um... ghost?” Tess asked slowly.

“I died,” Dingalas said with a smile, then chuckled weakly at his own weak humor.  “No, really I did.  Then they deemed my soul useful for this purpose so I was sent back.  I had trouble opening the gate to come here... if my failed flareups scared you I do apologize.  My dear wife was trying to tell me something at the same time as...”

“Wife?”

“Oh yes yes,” the old ghost nodded with a smile, “I didn’t know, but just two days after we marched out, she died in Irulas of a heart attack of some sort.  To think of it!   She was the first person I greeted up here!  But anyway, I died when the orcs overran the army... I was stubborn when alive, and I stayed with the rearguard... about half of the army got away...  I tried standing toe to toe with a bugbear... it didn’t quite work,”  he lowered his armor, and his pale flesh showed a massive rent from shoulder to hip, shattered ribs, lascerated lungs, and a heart rent in two clearly visible.

“Gahh!” Siabrey said instinctively, shielding her face.  “Put the armor back on Dingalas!”

“Oh... I’m sorry,” he apologized.  “I forgot you might be touchy about such things... being alive still and all.  I think its rather neat.  I can put my hand in and feel my heart inside my body...”

“Um, Dingalas?” Tess interrupted to the relief of the entire party, “these orcs and bugbears... where are they now?”

“By Obash!” he said cheerfully.  “They tried to march into the desert after you, but they didn’t bother with proper clothing.. so half of them died!  They now rest on the edge near Obash, bartering for goods to be sent in.”

“Obash, but thats where...” her voice began to crack.  _Quin!_

”Your brother?” Dingalas asked softly, before turning his head and looking gently into her eyes.  “He’s fine.  Quite a strange thing happened with him.  They said his soul was attacked by some weak yugoloths or something on its way to the Strength Fields of Kord.  The Ferryman easily beat them away... but no sooner had he arrived at the Strength Fields than he was carried back to this life.  Hieroneous priests had recalled him!”

“Really?!” Tess jumped up, her face filled with joy as tears began to streak.  _Quin!  He’s alive!  He’s safe!_  “Please, Dingalas, tell me this is true!”

“By the rent across my chest its true,” the ghost smiled.  “Well, that was all the messages I was supposed to tell you, and my time here is short.  I’m not as well trained at plane hopping as some of the other, more experienced messengers... so pardon my... uh...um... brevity.  Yes yes.. thats the word.  I must bid you goodbye and godspeed... and remember, no matter how dark things become... you are not alone...”   As the last words left his lips, his form seemed to melt, flowing and cascading back into the heat of hte fire, until finally the party was left with the crackling of flames, and their memories reflected in its orange glow...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

In this next section, a friend from the old game I played in joined our game with his new character... so allow me to introduce:

*Orion * – Mnk  11
Orion is a devotee of the Order of the Mantis, a congregation that seeks peace and tranquility in the heart of the desert.  Recently, the order has heard rumors that a force of orcs is threatening their home, and other rumors of a noble crossing the desert for unknown reasons.  

Orion has been dispatched as one of many agents to discern what is happening, and determine which side good falls upon and report to the order so they can commit their resources...


*A Lizard, A Village, and a New Face*

Orion looked across the horizon, and growled to himself.

_It’s still moving.... faster now I think._  His legs pumped faster, and quickly he was moving at a pace so fast that most humans could have scarely gone half as fast.  Suddenly, his quarry, far far ahead, stopped, and Orion skidded to a halt as well.

_Has he smelled me?_ Orion’s mind raced as he stared at the beast across the desert sands.  He watched as the creature’s snout suddenly shifted, turning to and fro... finally settling on something ahead and to the left.

_No... he’s settled on something else... not good,_ Orion thought, stalking ever closer to the creature as it reoriented itself.  Then it too began to slink forwards, trying to hide its bulk low across the desert.

_Hunting mode,_ Orioin observed, swiftly and silently drawing closer.  _Before I strike, I should wait till its attention is fully focused on that quarry..._



“I can’t believe Dingalas came back... or how big this mess has become,” Siabrey said, shaking her head.  Yet another event to add to her list of unbelievables. She looked over at Lucius, commenting, “after this is done, you and I are _definitely_ taking a vacation, Luke!”

“And I’ll look forward to that with every moment,” he crooned back, causing her to blush... and Tess to roll her eyes.  It didn’t irritate her as much as it used to... she was growing to accept it as the norm.  Still, sometimes those two were sickly.

Part of her lack of anger was also attributed to the fact that she had been watching a red spot on the horizon, rise and fall slowly over the last hour, as if something large was moving over the ground.  Every time she looked, she would think it was nothing more than some red sandstone... then it would look like it moved again.

“Pell,” she asked the paladin riding next to her, “what do you see over there?” she pointed towards the spot, reining up her horse.

“Hm?” he asked, before shielding his eyes and looking off into the distance as well.  His brow furrowed, and he was silent for a few minutes before finally prouncing, “hmm... I don’t know.  Its a creature all right, but not a boneworm at least...”

“Anything else out here that could be dangerous?” Tess asked him, and Pellaron shrugged.  By this point Siabrey and Lucius were riding back, engrossed in each other, and Tess blurted the question out to them.

“Did Xanny or Kelir say anything about dangerous creatures out here?”

“Um... he mentioned braxats like those that attacked us before we reached Obash... and bandits... not much more,” Siabrey said as Pellaron pointed out the red spot, growing larger by the minute.  It was Shaun’s eyes that narrowed when he approached, and made out a distinctive snout, along with large horns above the crimson, lizard-like face of the beast.

“DRAGON!” he shouted, pointing furiously.  “Red Dragon!” His panicked shouting was starting to scare his horse, as Tess craned closer, and her eyes went wide.  It wasn’t a red dragon, to be sure, but something that could be equally as dangerous...

“Fire Drake!” she screamed, as her mind recited what she knew of the from her limited knowledge of desert songs...  _Very territorial... breathes fire... crap... thats all I have!_

AS the party watched, the beast evidently heard their shouts, and deducing its prey now knew its location, it lunged forward at full speed...



_Travellers?  This far out into the desert?_ Orion’s mind asked briefly, before he realized why the fire drake had sped up.  _Its going to attack them!_

Putting all of his power into his legs, Orion dashed forward at full speed, and began channeling his body’s inner strength, leaping in the air...



”What the?” Shaun was the first to ask, his bow already notched, as a man seemed to leap half again the length of the beast, and slam a foot into the creature’s jaw. _That is definately a madman_ Shaun decided as he loosed his first arrow of the day.  It ran true, only to glance off the thick scales of the creature...


Tess watched in wonderment as well as the unknown man leapt skyward and pummelled the face of the false dragon.  After this momentary lapse, her voice rose in the air in song, and three sonic darts slammed into the creature’s skull, moments after their erstwhile ally had landed on the ground.  The drake shook, and became enraged, charging at hte party even faster.

Siabrey loosed two arrows in rapid succession at it, with more success.  As it was closer now, she was able to barely see the dark lines that marked the edges of scales, and she purposefully aimed for the gaps.  Unfortunately, her attacks seemed to only drive it into more of a frenzy.  As she reloaded, bolts of light shot from Lucius’ hands, as _magic missiles_ slammed home on the beast.  To her surprise, two more bolts flew from high up in the air, slamming into the creature’s back.  As she looked up, she heard Shaun’s voice drift over the desert...

“That’s my girl!  Dayum, thats my girl!” he shouted, pointing at the enormous raven aloft over the creature.



Orion looked on in desperation.  The travellers had been more heavily armed than he expected, and he had to dodge several near hits from arrows.  He didn’t fault them; he knew they weren’t aiming for him, it was just he was in the fire zone.  He decided to remedy that.

Leaping skyward, the monk landed another furious kick to the side of hte beast, away from its head, where all the other firepower seemed to be landing.  As his foot crashed home, he was rewarded with a sickening crack, as two ribs in the side of the massive beast snapped.

_Run at them now!_ his mind called towards the beast mockingly.  _Turn and face me!_



Tess saw the man leap up and slam another vicious assault into the side of the creature... and watched amazingly as the 40 foot monster slowed down.  _He must be a monk... they are the only ones with that kind of power in their own body..._

She quickly prepared another blast of sonic energy, which she unleashed at the creature’s head.  AS her voice rang out, its tone high and screeching about the desert plain, the beasts head began to shake, and the noise of its teeth clicking into each other reached the party’s ears moments before the monster fell on its side.   It laid there, forever still, as blood trickled from its ears and eyes.

“Good job Tess,” Siabrey said as he lowered her bow from the dead beast, “You didn’t get that man out there all covered in blood!  Try and do that for us some too!”  The fighter’s face had an ornery half grin.

“Next time you use this harp to manifest some sonic darts!” Tess grinned back.  _Siabrey’s only joking... and I suppose that ther eare times for humor to relieve tension..._


The party walked down towards where the prone beast lay, more curious about the man surveying its corpse than the beast itself.  He stood tall, and was clad in the rather simple robes of a desert monk.

“You fought well, sir!” Siabrey called as they approached.  He turned from the kill, and looked thoughtfully at the party.

_The young man in armor,_ his heart stopped.  _He is the nobleman I seek..._  Graciously, Orion gave a large bow.

“Greetings, my lords,” he said, his voice a deep tenor that rustled over the desert like the endless sands.  “I am pleased you have helped me in my search to destroy this foul beast.  My most gracious thanks.”

_We should be thanking you, with that powerful unarmed strike of yours. _ “And thank you, um...”  Tess began before realizing she did not know his name.

“Orion,” the monk said, “of the Order of the Mantis.  I believe you are Lord Lucius Caladron,” he said, gesturing to the young noble.

_How does he know Lucius’ name?_ Siabrey’s protective side immediately asked.  _How does he..._

”I was asked by my order to find you, and ask you why you were moving across the desert so quickly... and why our enemies the orcs are massing on the deserts edge,” the monk calmly asked, sitting down on a prone arm of the dead drake.

“Um...” Lucius began uncertainly, before Siabrey cut him off.

“You said you were hunting this beast?” she asked, and Orion nodded.  “Do you hunt all dragons?”  _I’ll be damned if I allow a dragon hunter to come with us... on the other hand, his fists were quite strong..._

“No,” Orion laughed, “there are many dragons whom we are proud to consider allies and friends!  Why do you ask such a question?”

Orion’s eyes grew wide over the next hour as the party explained the nature of their quest, the demons they’d fought, and the forces marshalling in the south against humanity...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Village and a Tower*

Two days later, the party drew towards the destination, the spine of the Balarac Mountains that seperated the Obashi Desert from the rest of the Valley.  

It had taken some time to get used to Orion, and his method of moving with the party.  He did not ride a horse... he did not need one.  Even when the party was at a lope, nearing gallop, the monk effortlessly kept up while running on _foot_.  Needless to say Shaun’s idea of challenging him to a foot race died before it could even be verbalized.

The party arrived at the small village (perhaps 350 people) at dusk.  Most of hte buildings were made of adobe or brick masonry, though a large, eight story tower between the village and the slopes of the mountains seemed to be made of black and grey stone, likely carted from far off.

_Wizard... definitely a wizard,_ Tess muttered as she saw the tower. _Only a spellcaster has that kind of ego.  Perhaps its the tower of the wizard Xanadu referred to?_

”Hey, Shaun, Siabrey?  Can you guys go find us a place to stay for the night... preferably all of us in one inn?  I’m going to go around town and check for some information... see if there’s been any sign of Xanadu about...”

“I’ll ask around too,” Siabrey said, and Tess groaned inwardly as the fighter and the rest of the party headed towards a ramshackle (at least compared to what they were used to) inn.

_There goes our cover,_ she thought, turning her horse to head towards what appeared to be the small market in the center of town.  Nearing the stalls which were closing for the evening, she dismounted, and led her horse in.  Spotting one man whose wares were not yet packed for the night, she went over.

“Hello sir,” her brilliant teeth went on display.  To her chagrin, a breath fouler than a black dragon’s wafted through her nose as the man displayed his own yellow, crooked teeth.

“Hello... pretty miss,” he rasped.  “May... may I introduce you to some of my wares?”  

_Ugh!_ the cultured and refined mind of Tess screamed.  _For the sake of the gods, take a bath!_  The rest of her bottled this revulsion up, and she put on an act, in her opinion, worthy of a thespian.

“Maybe... perhaps,” she said quietly, trying to keep her eyes averted from him (which was altogether easy), and looking as if she was biting on her nails.  “I’m new here... I don’t know my way around!” she said, leaning over the table.  “Perhaps you could help me?”

A predatory look came into the man’s eyes, and Tess had to resist the twin urges to throw up and slap him.

“Sweet miss, of course I can help you,” his crooked teeth turned to a grin.  

“Who... who lives in that tower?  Is it the lord of this land?” she asked, and the man nodded.  She now noticed how greasy his hair was... and she thought she saw a louse on him.  She quickly leaned back, acting as if her cloak needed adjusting, hoping he wouldn’t volunteer to ‘help.’

“Yes... the wizard Alustair Destare lives there... he has ruled this village wisely and kindly for many many years,” the man smiled.  “Of course, I can take you to meet him if you like... for a price,” his eyes now had the same predatory glint, and Tess decided to move on with her questioning.

“Has anything strange been happening with him?” Tess asked.  “I’ve heard many rumors...”

“He hasn’t been in the tower much recently,” the man said thoughtfully.  “Come to think of it, it seems every other day he’s gone... ever since the roaring in the mountains.”

Tess gave a false gasp.  “Roaring in the mountains?  Oh my.... I shan’t want to think of what is causing that noise!”  _Roaring?  Our dragon friends?_

”Oh there there, sweet thing,” the man crooned, though his voice sounded more like an adder wrapped in sandpaper, “I’m sure whatever it is, Alustair is holding it off to keep you,” she didn’t like the accent he placed on that last word, “safe.  And if he fails...”

Tess blocked his voice from her mind for that moment, thinking on what she heard.  _This person respects him... something to check on with the others.  And he’s gone whenever there is roaring... hmm..._

“Dear sir,” she interrupted his male bravado, “I... I want to meet this wizard.  You see... I’m a travelling bard, and I am _desperately_ in need of work.  Who would I talk to to gain proper entrance into the tower?”  With the last sentence, she turned her head sideways.  On the surface, this move was meant to glean pity from the person facing her... it also doubled as a check of his body from a different angle to check for weapons.  She knew his eyes were too busy to notice her making sure no daggers were nestled near his hands.

“Well,” he leaned close to her, “I could get you private entrance, of course...” he let the offer hang in the air for a few minutes.  While in her mind she wanted to kick him for even thinking of the lewd thoughts she was sure were running through his head, he focused all her energy on keeping her face in a blank smile.

He groaned, assuming she didn’t understand his offer.  “Well, his wife and daughter sometimes come down into the village to purchase foodstuffs and supplies... they’re nice people as well.  The daughter is young, a blonde with green hair named Renee.  If I see her, I’ll tell her that... what is your name?  And where are you staying, so I may no where to find you once I talk to her?”

His last sentence was spoken to her back, as Tess had already turned around and was heading back towards the inn...



“Hey Tess!” Siabrey called when she saw her friend approaching the inn door.   Siabrey pulled her lightly aside, and quietly said, “I asked bluntly if anyone around here had seen a half elf yea high, but no one had seen him.”

“Siabrey, could you have been any more blunt?” Tess asked her quietly.

“At least I didn’t announce that I was the lover of Lucius Caladron here to free...”

“Sssh!” Tess grinned.  “Point taken,” she said, thinking, _By her method, at least she didn’t have to deal with slimy people..._  “Gather people up, I have some information I need to tell everyone.  We need to plan how to get into that tower...”



“So they all regard him well?” the monk said thoughtfully, around 15 minutes later.  “Hmm... that could pose problems.”

“Problems?  Maybe it means he’s not who we’re looking for... I’d think they’d know if he was locking up dragons...” Siabrey interrupted quietly. 

“Maybe not,” Tess said, lost in thought herself.  “They said he’s gone whenever there’s roaring in the mountains... maybe he traps them up there, not in his tower...”

“But either way,” Shaun jumped in, back from fetching two pints of ale, “we need to get a look around that tower... maybe the components for the spells that are binding the dragons are there.”

“Luke, can’t you or Elenya tell what spells are being used by the components?” Siabrey asked.  Elenya shook her head no, while Luke gave a careful nod.

“Maybe... depends on the spell.  I’d much prefer having someone more experienced like Xanny do it though.”

“So... we need to get into that tower... I say we move quietly.  I can jump up to one of hte windows, and climb in...” Orion proposed quietly.
“You can’t jump that high!” Shauny spat out some of his ale.  “I saw you jump sixty feet laterally, but I know you can’t jump sixty feet straight up in the air!”

“Yes I can,” the monk replied.

“How about we use my way?” Siabrey said with a grin.  “I’m sure that Grumki would enjoy crushing a few doors, and before you know it, BAM we’re in the tower and rummaging!”  An elbow from Lucius reminded her to be quiet,,, as Tess shakes her head.

“No... we need something simpler.  If we sneak, some of us will get caught.  If we slam in there like a tidal wave, some of us will get caught... we need a more legitimate means.  Maybe.. um... asking him about the fire drakes, the false dragons?  See if he slips up?”

“Brilliant.” Shaun smiled, pointing at Tess.  “Sheer brilliance.  Tesseron has my vote,” he shouted, the alcohol starting to get to him, “for best bard!  She gets the honor of sleeping with Pellaron tonight!”

“What!?” both Tess and Pellaron snapped at him.  If looks could kill, two death rays were focused on the rogue.

“Well,” Siabrey said, cocking an eyebrow slyly, “We were able to only get four rooms for eight people... two to a room.  Naturally me and Lucius have a room, as do Elenya and Shaun.  You’ve worked hard Tess, so we thought you could stay with Pellaron, while Grumki, Aristophle, and Orion share the last room.”  Siabrey’s smile was sweet, but she giddiness at the embarassment her two targets were suffering shone through her eyes.

“Siabrey... you little... grr!” Tess scowled, as Siabrey broke out laughing.  Pellaron looked around worriedly, as Elenya tossed in another comment that, “Perhaps, dear bard, you will get a chance to learn what me and Shaun wrote in the Sune book!”

It was easily apparent that Pellaron was embarassed at the conversation, and he cleared his throat.  In his proper, Temple accent, he looked towards Tess, and said, “I have much higher calling that mere physical activity, Tess... do not worry!”

_Thank you Pell, even though I don’t like you like that, you seem to be the only one in this madhouse at times that seems to have his head on his shoulders._  She gave him a weak smile, which resulted in some more jeers.

“Wait wait wait wait,” Shaun quieted everyone down, “I have.. I have a question, for Pellaron,” he slurred out.  “Dear paladin,” he leaned awkwardly across the table, grabbing Pellaron’s hand, “What... I beg you... what... is a higher calling that satisfying a beautiful woman?”  Shaun then stuck his tongue out, and fell back into he seat, as the laughter and jeers continued.  Tess rolled her eyes, and Pellaron merely stared ahead, blankly.

“Pell... c’mon.  Lets get away from the cretins,” Tess said, pulling him away from the table before his paladin honor caused him to feel bound to lose his temper again.  Immediately cheers rose from the rest of the party (save Aris, who chose to take this time to take his leave to visit a small Hieroneous shrine).

After she got him back into the third room assigned to them, she noticed Pellaron, without being asked, was already placing his blankets on the floor.

“Um.. sure you don’t want...”

“I’m sure.  Tess?” he turned, his eyes a little frightened.  “If you feel uncomfortable, I would understand if you left.  But on my honor, and on my sword... I won’t do anything that...”

“I know,” she said, setting herself up on the bed proper.  “My one request though...  when I change...”

“I’ll leave the room.  Do not worry Tesseron,” he said quietly.

“I’m not,” she smiled.  “You are a good man, Pellaron... just not my type.  I hope you understand?”  _Maybe I shouldn’t have blurted it out like that... but..._   “I trust you as a friend... you are a dear friend... but, nothing... um... beyond that.  Please don’t be angry?”

”I understand, Tess,” he said with a sad smile.  “We elves are much wiser than you humans... we can get over things like that quickly.”  He tried to make a wink, but the joke clearly fizzled, and his eyes betrayed sadness.

_I hope he doesn’t go all depressed on us,_ Tess worried.  She decided for the sake of ease she just wouldn’t change into her normal nightgown this night.




After the two targets of their pranks left, the party was still in good humor for a bit.  Shaun bought himself another ale, but when Elenya tried to order one he took it away and promptly gave it to Grumki.  The tavern of the inn was crowded, so the group was free to carouse as they wanted for at least a little while... after all, in the morning they were headed into a wizards tower... a wizard who bound dragons...

“Mmm,” Siabrey pulled back from a kiss from Lucius.  “Um, hon?  You remember that prank I made in the desert?”  His eyebrow was raised suggestively.

“Yes.... I do...” he slid close to her with a grin, and then noticed she was slowly getting up to leave the table.

“Well, you want to cash in on my promise?” she grinned, walking away slowly.  

“Shaun, Elenya... been a fun night, but I should be heading out!” Lucius said with a laugh as Siabrey grabbed his hand and pulled him towards the second room in the party’s bracket.  It was only a few minutes later when Elenya finally persuaded a fairly lit up Shaun it was time to go to bed... except sleep did not occur...



”Dammit!” Tess snapped, throwing a pillow over heard to keep the noises of the couples on both sides of her out.   A groan of distate from the floor at the foot of her bed let her know at least _her_ roomate for the night was with her on this one.


----------



## Lela

Heh, heh.  Poor, poor, Tess.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An Invitation...*

Tess growled as the morning light began to press through her closed eyelids.  For several minutes she fought it, pulling blankets and covers over herself, but only succeeded in making herself uncomfortable.  With a grumble, she finally rose.

_Gah.... its eight at least!_ her mind complained as she looked outside at the sun rising in the sky.  At the foot of her bed, the elf paladin was still fast asleep, despite the light in the room.  

_He looks adorable sleeping like that,_ she thought, _too bad I have to wake him up... nah... I can be quiet enough._

With one eye on her mirror, the other on the sleeping elf, she quickly changed into her glammered armor, setting it to a dress different that the one she wore to bed... to keep up appearances.  Then, she slipped out of the room.

_I need to track down this Renee... ask her if we can speak with her father,_ her mind planned going up the hallway, before she stopped suddenly as she entered the tavern.

Standing before her was a young girl, barely 15, with long blonde tresses reaching to her waist.  She was well dressed, andher face was young and innocent, though her green eyes cast a mix of hope and was it... fear?

“Hello Tesseron Keldare,” the girl gave a bow, as Tess tried to form words.  

_How do you know my name?  This has to be Renee, but sti..._

“My name is Renee Destare,” she gestured towards herself.  “My father has learned of your group’s presence in the village, and he desires to dine with such varied travellers as yourself, Lady Siabrey, Lord Lucius, and Sir Shaun...”

“Um... uh,” Tess tried to form words, desperately caught off guard.  Her confusion increased further only a second later.

_”Can I come in?”_ a voice asked softly in her head.  Tess spun her head around, looking for the source of the voice.

_Who are you!?  What are you doing!?_ her mind panicked.

_ “I am still Renee.”_ the voice said softly in her mind, _”I merely ask permission to talk to you mentally as well as verbally.  I know full well someone’s mind is their personal sanctum... I want to have your favor before I enter it.”_



_”You can... read minds, and talk to people’s minds?”_ Tess asked in wonder.  She’d heard of people like this before, though they were exceedingly rare... psions.

_”Yes,”_ the psionic voice of Renee seemed to smile, _”I can.  I have things I need to tell you that are too dangerous to say aloud.  In the meantime, I shall talk aloud to keep appearances.  Listen through your head though, not your ears.”_  Tess nodded slowly, and the young girl spouted off something about dresses aloud as her mind voice spoke.

_”My father has been acting strangely lately.  He leaves suddenly when there is roaring in the mountains... he never did that before.”  He has done something to my mother as well, he’s controlling her mind it seems.  He has not been able to use arcane magic to do that to me yet... he knows not that I have a powerful mind.”_

_Roaring in the mountains?_ Tess thought back, nodding at Renee’s verbal statements on fashion, _We are here looking for a friend... and your father might have something to do with his disappearance.  IS there a way we could meet with your father?_

_”I fear he might not be my father in mind anymore,”_ Renee’s inner voice said sadly, even as her outer voice laughed out loud at a quip.  _”I need your help to find out what has happened to him.  I have only a little experience with magic... you have two experienced spellcasters with you.  And by helping me, I can do my best to ensure your safety.  My father has taken an unnatural interest in your stay here...  I must go however.”_ she quickly broke off the mental conversation.  _”We can continue this after dinner.”_

”Dinner will be at eight, Lady Tesseron,” Renee said aloud, her voice still and formal.  “Please don’t be late... my father is a very punctual man.”  

_”Please help me, Tesseron Keldare!  Please come!”_

“We will be there promptly,” Tess said aloud, nodding to the girl.  _I need to talk to the others first._

_”Understood.  If you do not show up, however, father will be very wrathful...”_ 

“Goodbye, Lady Keldare,” Renee said, and she turned and left the inn.



Siabrey’s eyes flitted open as the noise flooded her ears again.  Her groggy mind couldn’t pick out what it was... save that it happened right when she was about to slay a balor in the mists of a dreamworld.  It came again... loud insistent, and she finally recognized the knocking from the door.

“Hold on!” she shouted, taking in her tactical situation.  _Hmm... step one... extricate arm from under Lucius,_ her mind smiled, remembering how the arm ended up there, _Step two... find some clothes..._

“C’mon, Siabrey, I haven’t got all day!” she faintly heard Tess’ voice say from behind the door.  Siabrey also recognized the ‘very annoyed’ tone in Tess’ voice.

_Ok,_ she thought, slipping her arm free without waking her love, _Scrap Step Two Plan A... replace with Step Two Plan B..._  She walked over to the door, and carefully opened it a crack, only letting her head stick through.

“Yes?” she said, blinking.  She had no idea how her hair was smashed to one side, frizzed out, and how utterly disheveled she looked.

“Siabrey, is Luke up to?  I need to talk to the two of your, along with the rest of the party.  I can’t raise either Shaun or Elenya, and...” 

“Um... Luke’s not awake,” Siabrey said.  She then paused, and got a sly half grin on her face.  “Yet,” she purred.

“Siabrey,” Tess groaned, “We don’t have time for this!  A very important... GAH!” Tess spun away and covered her eyes after Siabrey ducked over and she caught a full view of the sleeping and unclothed Lucius, laying on the bed.  “I’ll come back! I’ll come back!” she pulled the door shut hurriedly.

_Xanadu, when we find him, needs to give those two bunny ears, and bunny tails,_ she fumed, storming back to her room.  _ I need to buy both of them a massive bunch of carrots it seems!_  Seeing Pellaron rolling up the last of his blanket, she began venting aloud to him.

“I swear! Lucius and Siabrey! They’re like bunnies!  Gigantic, rabid, bunnies!  I’m not surprised they haven’t starting sprouting up new ones yet!”

“The world wouldn’t be ready for something like that,” Pellaron smirked, causing Tess to laugh.  The elf looked like he was feeling better today than last night, which relieved her.  “Did you find anything out, Tess?”

“Well... I found out that the wizard Alustair already knows we’re all here,” she said, sitting down on her bed.  “He’s invited all of us to dinner, as a matter of fact.”


Tess was not surprised when nearly an hour past before a Siabrey clad in nightclothes and a Lucius clad only in trousers showed up outside her room.  It took another half hour of waiting before Elenya was the first to stumble from her room (she was promptly sent back to fetch the worse half of the duo).  Annoyed, Tess managed to keep her tongue in check once everyone was gathered in her room and she explained how Renee had just appeared with the offer, and how the girl spoke in her head.

“...in short,” Tess concluded, “I think this offers us an excellent excuse to get in the wizard’s tower.”

“So someone is doing enchanting up in there,” Shaun said thoughtfully, his brain surprisingly awake considering his body looked like it had been through a marathon and a gladiatorial match, “Do we know whether it is Alustair, his wife, or even this Renee?  What if she is the one doing in the dragons?  Anyone considered that?”

“No offense, Lucius,” Siabrey said, looking at him for a little reassurance before turning back to Shaun, “I seriously don’t think anyone that _young_ is capable of capturing and locking up dragons!”

Orion coughed.  “Don’t doubt the power of the young,” he said quietly.  “I have seen them do many strange and wonderous things in my day.  Though I must state that regardless of who is hurting the dragons of the desert, this does present an opportunity to enter the tower...”

“Maybe if we say something like we’re going to be leaving early in the morning, we can get him to let us bring our equipment with...” Shaun thought aloud.  “And of course, if he turns out to be evil as we suspect, I can raid his treasury, and...”

”Does everything have a pile of gold coins inside it for you?” Tess asked, slightly annoyed. 

“No,” Shaun said, “some things have silver, others have platinum!”  Tess rolled her eyes, while Siabrey and Elenya chuckled at his quip.  

“Regardless... we have a day to waste before heading off at dusk.  I am going to their little market here to see whats available...”  Tess started, before Siabrey eagerly interrupted.

“I want to go too!” the fighter almost jumped off the side of the bed into the air.  Everyone, especially Tess, looked on in shock.

_Something’s wrong... Siabrey NEVER liked going to the market or store for ANYTHING over the past two months..._

”Who are you, and what did you do to my Siabrey?!” Tess asked mockingly as she crossed her arms.  Siabrey giggled, and smiled at Luke.

“I’m in a good mood.  You should ask Luke what we...”

“Thats _quite_ enough information, dearie!” Tess said far louder than the last part of Siabrey’s statement.  “If you seriously want to go shopping, we should head out now.  Those that aren’t shopping can scout for information... anything you can find thats unusual or odd, or related to our wizard friend, the better!”


The party spent the rest of the day looking through the market of the village.  While Tess found a few magic trinkets (None she was interested in... she had no use for a seed that grew into ten corn plants and the like), Siabrey found curious brown looking knives.  After looking them over (and having part of one crumble in her hand) she determined they were _adobe_ knives.  The very concept almost made her retch.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... Tess was being teased a lot by the other PCs... though in the next couple sessions, things between the PCs changed rahter rapidly...  (I know I'm going to keep writing!  I'll get caught up soon!  )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Tower of Alustair*

As dusk drew nigh, the party approached the large tower, its sides blazing crimson in the setting sun.  They came dressed in their armor, with the excuse that they were ready travel the next day, if a reason was asked.

When they reached the base of the structure, they saw a large, ornate wooden door open, and Renee’s head came out and called a greeting.

“Thats the girl,” Tess whispered to Siabrey, Shaun and Orion.  

“Hallo, Renee!” Tess called back.  She expected to felt the young girl’s presence enter her mind again, but nothing happened... save Renee gave a great smile.

“Hello, brave travellers!  Come, I shall lead you upstairs to the banquet hall!  My mother and father are waiting!”

The party followed the young girl inside the tower, and began climbing a set of circular stairs in the towers heart.  After going up several floors, they emerged into a small, discreet hall, tastefully decorated and warmly lit with torches.

_Not the standard ‘evil wizard’s lair’ from all the stories,_ Tess’ mind thought hopefully.  The party then laid eyes on their hosts, Lord and Lady Destare.

The wizard known as Alustair appeared to be a man nearing the end of middle age, perhaps 55 years old, his face framed with long dark locks with streaks of gray.  His face appeared kindly, save neither Tess nor anyone else in the party could deduce his mood from his eyes; they were a blank, steel gray.

Seated next to him at the head of the table was a woman, perhaps ten or fifteen years younger than her husband, her long brown tresses only starting to gain some grey.  She looked alright, save when the party looked into her eyes, the stared back somewhat blankly.

_Enchantment,_ Tess thought as she bowed with others as they were introduced, _But what kind?_

“Greetings, noble travellers. I am Alustair Destare, lord of these surrounding lands.  This is my wife, Brynhilda.”  He gave a short courteous bow, before motioning towards the dinner table.  The party was able to feast their eyes on plum puddings, sweetened fruit, and varieties of nuts and berries that they hadn’t seen before.  “An appetizer,” Alustair noted with a smile, “You are guests of importance, and we get few noble visitors here.  A gesture of my thanks for the company,” he delivered a charming smile.

_Sllliiimmmeeeyyy!_ Tess mind railed.  She could tell from the faces of the other two females that Siabrey and Elenya had much the same feeling.  With more than a little trepidation, they took their seats, and began sampling some of the dishes set before them with their host’s excellent dinnerware set.  A few minutes later, they looked on in confusion as they found their plates cleaning themselves off automatically, and napkins dabbing their mouths unbidden as they finished pieces of the appetizers.

“Luke!” Siabrey hissed, “How... what?” she motioned quickly to the napkins and forks moving by themselves.

“Unseen Servants... its a spell that if we were in peaceful times, I might have learned,” he said quietly to her.  The talking, however, drew the attention of Alustair, and he turned to Lucius and Siabrey with a smile.

“Ah, so... Lord Lucius Caladron!  What brings you to the desert, along with your consort?” 

_How the hell does he know Luke’s name?  And that I’m his consort?_ Siabrey’s mind rang with alarm.  _I should just interject here..._

”We are... travelling!  To see the ends of his future domains,” Siabrey smiled thinly, managing to hide her discomfort.  “Lucius wants to know his realm intimately before he takes over!” she hooked her arm around his elbow.  _Play it cool, Siabrey!  Play it cool!_

“And I understand, Lord Lucius... that you have powers of magic running in your blood,” Alustair said again, a napkin dabbling at the corner of his mouth to remove an errant piece of strawberry.  “I would certainly enjoy sometime having a small contest between ourselves... a wizard versus a mighty sorcerer, hm?”  A smile crossed the wizard’s lips as he brought his goblet to his mouth and supped.

”Um... well, I would hardly call myself a mighty sorcerer,” Lucius chuckled nervously.  “I have some magic in my veins, yes,” he started, before calmly bluffing that most of his training was with the sword, not his magic.  Siabrey smiled.

_Thats my noble born boy... don’t tempt a noble to bluff!_


Tess meanwhile continued to take surreptitious looks towards Renee and Brynhilda... checking out the latter’s eyes as she talked to the former.  

_Her eyes are glazed, but her talking and responses seem genuine... and they are not all favorable of Alustair.  Yet it seems she always does what he even thinks... not a charm person... maybe she’s under a domination spell?_

_”May I come in?”_ Tess heard again in her head.  She knew the same voice had entered six other heads around the table also... and she knew they all agreed just as she did.  She’d told them of Renee... and her unique powers.

Tess was about to respond, when she strangely felt another presence in her head.  Unlike Renee’s, which seemed to settle quickly in a corner of her mind, this one wandered loosely for a few seconds.  Instinctively Tess stiffened, fearing Alustair was revealing a trap, until a voice she was very familiar with spoke.

_”Hello?  Tess?  Its Luke?  Can you understand me?”_

_”Luke... what?  How are....”

“Wait wait wait wait.... I heard Luke in my head, now I hear Tess,”_ she heard Shaun’s confused voice in her head as well.  _”What’s up with this?

’ELENYA IS GORGEOUS!’

Honey, did you understa...”

”Perfectly well, though kinda loud,”_ Elenya’s voice spoke through the mind as well.  _”Luke... did you use magic for this, or are you hiding something else from us?”_

_”This is nothing but magic... a guy named Rary came up with it many years ago... Rary’s Telepathic Bond.  It’ll last for about four hours, and its set to us six... Renee can’t listen in, because of its magical, not psionic, origin.”_

_”Brilliant!”_ Shaun’s voice called.  _”I bet Sir Slimey at the end of the table wish he knew this spell!”_

_”Tess!  Shaun!  All of you!  Pay attention!”_ she heard Renee call, not knowing the reason why she had suddenly lost their focus.  _”I have information I want to tell you about my father... I want to tell all of you!”_

_”For an evil wizard, this guy can make good food... or is the food done by his servants too?”_ Shaun’s voice continued as he sampled part of the main entree:  roasted pork with peppers and onions.  

_”Shaun!”_ Lucius’ voice rang out, silencing the rogue.  The aloud conversation had changed to Imperial politics, with the wizard and Lucius verbally dueling over the merits of a new law from Iskeldrun, with Lucius losing due to his frequent long pauses.

”_My father a month ago changed suddenly.  He had been researching dragons, trying to build links with their community to get to know them better and dispel the myths that dragons are all evil.  Suddenly, he has started capturing and trapping dragons up in the mountains... in caves...”_

_”Trapping dragons?  How?”_ Elenya’s mind burned through.

_“He’ll use walls of ice or fire, depending on the dragon type, to hold it up there.”_

_”That’s starting to sound far-fetched,”_ Siabrey’s thoughts burned into the others, _”I’m not entirely sure he’s the one we should fear.  He seems sleazy, but thats it.”_

_” Then again, you getting hooked up with anyone seemed far fetched, but none of us...”_ Shaun’s voice started to quip, before a mental shout came from Lucius to be quiet.

_”Most recently my father returned from the mountains very elated... he had captured a large dragon, the largest he’d seen so far he told me.  A silver one named Brightcold.  Have you heard of him?”_

_”XANADU!”_ Siabrey’s voice screamed in their minds, and she visibly coughed hard on her food.  There was a sudden long pause in the verbal conversation as the party digested the news, with Shaun offering that they had a mental blank... it had been a long day.

_”Damn no good lousy...”_ Tess heard Elenya start to rant.  Some mental shushings went through the air as Renee unknowningly continued.

_”I can see by Tess’ mind you do.”_

_”Is there anyway you can get us up to your father’s laboratory, Renee?”_ Tess asked.  _”If we could take a look around, we might be able to find what spells your father is using, and free the dragons... in addition to finding out whats wrong with him.”_  Tess hoped that this could defuse the growing tempers of hte party.  She hoped Alustair had not noticed their collective halts, stops, and seeming staring off into space during regular conversation.

_”Well... I...”_ Renee started mentally, her real mouth busily chewing on a piece of the peppered pork.

_”I’d like to talk to you in person about it... is there anywhere in this tower where we cannot be scried upon?”_

_”My room,”_ Renee offered.  _”Scrying is one of the few spells I do know.  I check for it constantly, and so far father has not set any scrying there.”_

_”Very well, then Renee... I’m going to trust you.”_ Tess told the girl.  Meanwhile, she told the party, _”If I am not back down in thirty minutes, assume the worst.  I will try to maintain mental contact and relay what I discover.”_



After Tess had excused herself from the table, offering to tune her harp to play for the wizard and the party, Renee had quickly followed, asking, nay begging, to go watch and learn how a harp was tuned.  Alustair plainly got annoyed with her whining, and let her go.  A few minutes later, they safely heard from Tess that she was upstairs, talking with Renee.

Desserts were brought out in the meantime, including sweet cakes, some creamed rolls, and cream pie.  Elenya eagerly dug into the first, Shaun into the second, and Siabrey into the third.

_”Mmm... delicious,”_ Siabrey’s mind thought aloud.  “You want some cream pie?” she offered Lucius.  He shook his head, and pressed onward in his newest discussion with the wizard; the morality of metaphysical versus metamagic enhancements to the body.

_”He ain’t interested in your cream pie!  He got all his desserts last night!”_ Shaun’s mind quipped into hers.  She stared over at the rogue, who wore a pleasant, happy smile on his face.

_”Oh... you think you’re smart... able to insult people in their heads?  At least I know Lucius was happy after I was done!”_  She was too focused on her insult to notice Pellaron and Aristophle squeezing their eyes shut in distaste.

_”Hmm... at least I don’t mess with Elenya by threatening to cut her off!”_ Shaun rejoined, his voice quickly followed by Elenya’s.

_”If you don’t stop mentally picking fights, I _will_ cut you off!”_

_”Siabrey, stop abusing magic.  Not everyone wants to hear that,”_  Lucius’ mental voice came through sounding stern, even as outwardly he laughed at a rather dull joke made by Alustair.

_”Oh... don’t abuse magic?  What was that you did in the desert two weeks ago, when we celebrated your birthday?  Hmm?”_  Involuntarily she raised an eyebrow at him, and he finally broke off his conversation with Alustair to give her an airy, condescending look.

_”I don’t know what you are talking about,”_ he said calmly.

_”Oh, I think you do!”_ she laughed mentally, and then thought up a rather embarassing image of the two of them in her head and tried to send it to him.

_”No!  No no no no no!”_ Pellaron and Aris’ voices both shouted mentally, as Pell banged his head against the table.  _”I didn’t want to see that!  I didn’t need to know that! Gah!”_

_”Hmmm... cheeky.  It would have worked better if you had held...”_ came from Elenya.

”Sir paladin, is there something wrong?” Alustair asked nervously.  Pellaron nodded, his face twisted in anxiety as Aris poured his compatriot another bumper of wine to try and calm him.

“Headache, sir. A very very bad headache,” Pellaron said, downing his goblet.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Confirmations... and One Messed up Laboratory*

“Tess... may I call you that?” Renee asked after they had closed the door to her room full of books on the arcane.  Tess nodded.
]
“Tess, then,” Renee said, looking down at the ground, “I must thank you for trusting me so far.  I know at times you have doubted my story... and I will do what I must to help persuade you that what I say is true!”  She looked up imploringly at Tess’ eyes, and the bard immediately felt tugs on her heart.

_I think I truly believe her,_ Tess thought, as she watched the girl’s eyes start to tear up.

“I think my father is doing bad things, Tess?  He’s locking up dragons!  He spends all the time in his lab!  He’s using some kind of mind control on my mother!  The only reason he hasn’t brainwashed me is because I’m a psion!” tears begin to streak down Renee’s cheeks, and Tess reaches out and holds her close.

_The poor girl has been trapped for a month with something she knows isn’t her father... and she has been able to talk to no one about it!  Poor thing!_

“Renee,” the bard said quietly, “ssshhh.  You are being very brave... you are confronting something even many of the bravest fighters would shy from... an evil in your own household.”  Tess held the girl out at arms length.  “We need to see his lab, Renee.  If you can get us there, we can find out about our friends, and also what is causing your father to act this way.”  She nodded, and sniffled, as Tess took out a small hankerchief and wiped her eyes.  

“Ok Renee.  Now, my harp does actually need tuning.  Here... hold your hand like this, you’re going to help me.  Have you ever played the harp?”

“Once,” the girl sniffed, slowly regaining her composure, “before all this happened.  Father last month threw the harp away... I miss it,” she sighed.

“Very well then.  You can help me with mine,” Tess smiled and rubbed a hand on the girl’s head.  “It’ll be alright. We’ll find a way.”

“I... I... can sneak you down there tonight... late at night.  Father is leaving again I think, likely to go to the mountains to catch more dragons.  I know the guards, they’ll let me in.  I want to be safe, I want mama to be safe!”  Tess put a reassuring hand on the girl’s shoulder.

“They will be.  Just follow my lead,” Tess said quietly, showing her how to loop the harpstrings after they’d been tightened.  Both understood the secondary meaning; don’t tip off her father, and play things by ear.

_”I think she’s telling the truth guys,”_ Tess thought into their telepathic bond.  _”She’s agreed to take us to her father’s laboratory later on tonight.”_

_”You sure we can trust her?”_ Siabrey’s voice came through quietly.  _”I mean, whatever affected her father could have affected her too.”_

_”I don’t think so,_ Tess’ mind replied.  _”I’m on my way back down,”_ she thought as Renee wrapped the last harpstring up properly, and Tess gave her a smile of thanks and pride.


A few minutes later Tess and a happy looking Renee strode back into the small banquet chamber, backs high and elegant in grace and walk.  As Renee sat down beside her father, Tess cleared her throat.

”First, I would like to thank Renee Destare, for assisting me in arranging my harp,” she smiled and nodded.  Her heart melted a little when Renee clapped her hands together.  _Maybe the girl now has a bright spot after this dark mess is finished with,_ her mind thought.

“What would my audience desire in terms of song?” Tess asked.  _Meeting us tonight when he is gone... hmm.  Rather late.  I need to make sure to tell lovebirds they should sleep isntead of horsing around..._

”A song of daring,” Alustair’s tenor rumbled, and he leaned back into his chair as Tess slowly began the song of _Smashing Skulls_.  Siabrey blushed at bit as Grumki banged his fist on the table in tune to the beat, and most present, save Alustair, picked up ont he chorus quickly.  When the rousing song had finished, the wizard rose, and smiled.

“Tesseron, that was a _wonderful_ piece!  I do hope you should like to hear more music, as I play as well!”

_”My real father played music well... this is not my real father... observe,”_ Renee’s voice echoed in the party’s mind.

As the party watched, the wizard made a few arcane motions in the air, and before them materialized an instrument that only Tess had seen before;  It looked something like a large harp, turned horizontal, with keys like an accordion in the front that struck the harp strings.  Tess recognized it as a clavichord.

With gusto Alustair lit into the piece... and unfortunately horrific racket came out.  The music was so horrible that even Tess’ delicate musical ears could not discern what the original tune was supposed to be.  Indeed, it took all of her willpower to not cover her ears, and she thanked Lucius repeatedly for the opportunity his spell gave to vent mentally with all the others.  Shaun summed it up best with his statement, _”That sounded like fifty cats dying, being reincarnated into sheep, dying again, and being beaten with a shrill stick!”_

As the last of the convoluted chords rose in the air, the party knew for sure that the wizard that stood before them was not Alustair... or Alustair warped beyond imagination...

“Thank you,” Alustair bowed to the polite claps of the party, and all too eager clapping of his wife.  “It is getting late, my dear guests, and I fear it is time for rest.  Should you desire, there are guest rooms in the tower that are far better furnished than any inn in the village below...”

_”Say yes to that,”_ Renee’s voice rose in their minds, _”It’ll be easier for me to fetch you when he leaves.”_

”We’ll gladly accept your kind offer, fair Alustair,” Shaun said with a grin.



The party headed upstairs, and to Tess’ surprise, everyone actually went to sleep for a while, trying to gain some rest.  Shaun wasn’t sure what time it was when the knocking woke him up, but he arose to find everyone else ready to go, led by a wide awake, and somewhat frightened Renee.

“We’re headin’ out?” he asked quietly as Elenya readied her items as well.  The telepathy spell had worn off during their sleep... they were now forced to speak verbally.

“Yes,” Tess whispered.  “Make sure you have your lock-picking tools, in case we need them.”

“Got ‘em right here,” Shaun raised them up, and then slipped them into his pocket.

Renee led the party down many flights of stairs... easily three further lower than the ground floor at least.  When they couldn’t go down any more, she exited the stairwell, and after a few twists and turns, the party found themselves outside a metal door, guarded by two large, strong women clad in scale mail.  Each had two scimitars on their belts that glistened; their left scimitars glistened with a dull reddish glow, their right scimitars with a chilly blue.

“Ah,” the guard on the left leaned down from her easily 6’3” height, “little Renee.  How can we help you, little mistress?”

“These are my friends.  Father said I could take them to see his lab,” she looked, and the party watched as she focused _hard_ on the first guard.  The woman’s mouth initially formed a no, then twisted into a slightly confused look, before a, “Sure.  Open the door,” came from her mouth.

_Psionics probably_, Shaun thought.  _I’d be cool to have powers like that... and tell people to give me money...._ He had to try hard not to chuckle.

As the great steel door was opened, air hissed out of the lab.  Once the party stepped in, they were in a wonderland, a world seemingly far different than the one outside.

Firstly, the room glowed with a green effervescence that came from floating globes that at present seemed too far and few in between.  This unusual light glinted off of many items that the party didn’t particular want to look at:  The head of a massive bird-like creature, feathers dotted about that still had dried blood on the ends of the quills.  Most unusually, the party also found what appeared to be a child’s doll on a shelf.

Pellaron attempted to detect evil within the room once the door was closed.  While he was expecting a large amount of evil to emenate from this place, he did not expect the tidal wave of energy that flooded into him, and he almost fell over onto a nearby table.

“Pell, is this place...”

“Very evil.  Very very evil,” he said, holding his head.  “Most everything has at least been touched by a powerful evil, if not gives off evil itself.”  He shook his head and refocused.  “Everyone, be careful what you touch.”

“Um, I’m in a freaking wizards tower, of _course_ I’m going to be careful of what I touch?” Shaun hissed at Pellaron.  “I might have been a thief, but I am no fool.  What’s this?” he headed towards a box on one empty table.  A careful look made him think there were no traps, but when he popped it open he barely dodged flames that leapt from hte edges.

“Wow... uh close one there,” he said aloud with a small laugh, before reaching his fingers inside.  “Ouch!  Dammit!” he pulled htem back quickly, looking in dismay at the burn marks on his finger tips.  Pellaron walked over and leaned over the box, and rapidly covered his eyes.

“Don’t even bother with that... its so evil I don’t want to know what it does,” the paladin groaned.

As their eyes became acclimated to the gloom, the party began to notice many of the same thing lying around.  Gathered, sometimes on piles on some of the tables, other times in boxes on the shelf, were pieces of quartz... long, single pieces of crystal, most at least a hand long in length and at least as thick as one’s thumb.

“This man either likes cheap jewelry,” Shaun noted aloud as he found another box of the stuff hidden away, “or these have something to do with spells.”  He then looked over to Lucius, who fidgeted with one crystal in his hand while he was deep in thought.  After a few minutes, the sorcerer’s eyes went wide in realization.

“Um... these are a component in a _wall of ice_ spell... excellent for holding in fire based creatures...” his voice died away, and he dropped the crystal he held, and began tearing open other boxes.  “Destroy these crystals!”

“What?  They’re material components?” Siabrey asked as she picked one up and smashed it into the ground.  Lucius nodded, pulling out a piece of brownish rock, and sniffing it.  “Phosphorus... component for a wall of fire spell... something that could trap a cold based creature... a dragon... like Xanadu...”

“Grumki?” Tess was about to gesture, until she noticed the half orc already had a box in each hand, which he momentarily threw to the ground with a resounding crash.  Two seconds later, the combined efforts of Shaun and Aristophle knocked down a large shelf containing the quartz crystals, and hundreds of htem cracked and shattered upon the hard stone floor.

“Hey!” came a muffled voice from outside, “whats going on in there!?”

“Renee!  We’re trying to get rid of spells that are helping your father stay bad.  Go hold off the guards till we’re done!” Tess implored in a whisper.  The young girl nodded, as Grumki shoved a phosphorous shelf into a quartz shelf, and both came crashing down like dominoes.

“Um... we just had a mixup in here!  Nothing big!  The big oaf accidentally knocked over a table!” She gave a nervous laugh afterwards, just as she tried to quietly slide the inside lock on the door into place.  Unfortunately, it made a loud click just at a moment where everything was quiet.

“Hey!” there was now banging on the door, “Open up!  IF you father sees this mess we let you make, he’ll beat us!  Open up!  Hey!”  Renee backed from the door nervously.

“Well, finish destroying it... I think we’re going to have to fight out way out,” Tess grumbled.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Laboratory Battle... *

“Open up!  Renee!  Open the door!” the shouting grew louder, and the door handle jiggled vigorously.  Renee, her face clad with a look of panic, dashed over quickly.

“I’m coming, hold on!  Let us get this cleaned up some!” she called, looking back at the party as she unlocked the door.  “Its a mess in here!  I’ll warn you!”

_”If we did not open it, they would have brought it down.”_ her voice echoed in their heads as she saw the looks of betrayal that started forming on their faces.

Tess nodded as the door flew open, and the two burly females strode in, followed by two guards with long swords, two with bastard swords, and two men clad in robes.  _Apprentices? _ Tess’ mind asked.  _Think Tess, think!_

“What the _hell_ happened in here!” the lead guardsman, a woman with long black hair bellowed.  Her two scimitars glistened rose and ice blue in the air as she unsheathed them menacingly, their pale light reflecting off of her armored breastplate.  “This place is a _wreck!_”

”Um... we had an accident,” Tess said quickly, walking forward.  She veered to the left, cocking an eyebrow of interest at one of the male longswordmen.  In reality, she had a plan, and watched with glee as Grumki followed behind closely.  “My half orc friend took a spill... he’s rather large, and sadly many things spilled with him... how are you?” she sidled up to her target with a grin, all the while leaning closer and closer to the door, and more importantly, the lock...

_What is Tess doing?  I know she’s not hitting on that guardsman, but she’s getting herself isolated over there...  I’d better get closer too..._  “Yeah, Grumki is a klutz,” Siabrey blurted out, taking a position in front of the two towering women with their scimitars.  To an outsider the view might have been comedic... the short and petite Siabrey staring right into the eyes of the two massive women in front of her (6’4” and 6’6” each).  Her katana was not drawn, but her hands were in front, in their position to be able to reach down quickly and slash upwards as she drew her blade...

_Luke, what are you doing?_ Siabrey’s mind started to gripe, as she saw her love slide up beside her, silent.  Part of her realized what he was doing... _He’s trying to protect me... but I’m supposed to be protecting HIM!_ her mind protested, remembering all too easily the fate that nearly befell him a week earlier.  If the situation hadn’t been as tense, she likely would have chastised him for getting so close to the frontline.

Orion uneasily took a position on the other side beside Siabrey, his hands idly by his sides.  While he was confident he was drawing the least notice of the group, he did not like how the guards were thumbing their weapons... or how the two apparent spell casters were making arcane movements over the scimitar women in front...

Tess saw the sorcerer’s movements as well, and her mind wondered.  _What are they doing?_  She sidled even closer to the door... now only inches from her quarry as she made eyes at the second male longswordman as well.  The two guards seemed to be slightly distracted by her attentions... they let her get closer.  

_That’s right... keep smiling..._ she thought quietly as she drew up beside the lock on the door.  She leaned back against it with a sultry smile, and the door edged back slightly.  _Good, there’s no one in the doorway trying to get in... which means there’s no one in the doorway to block the door when I do THIS!_

With a heave, Tess leaned back with all of her strength, and the door slammed shut with a loud thunder.  Her hands were already right beside the locks, and several loud _clicks_ echoed in the air.  No sooner than this happened than Grumki grabbed both of the guardsmen before their looks of lust could be completely replaced by looks of confusion, and with the throat of one in each hand, he hefted them skyward with a roar.

The valkyrie guard that did not have her scimitars drawn snapped them out of their scabbards, and with deadly precision, spinning like a whirlwind of blade, striking Siabrey, Orion, and Tess with a blade that crackled with electricity, and another that burned of fiery flame.  She moved with unearthly speed and grace (the sorcerer’s had put _haste_ on both to speed up their attacks and improve their dodging ability, while putting _cat’s grace_ on them to improve their reaction time... with deadly efficiency.  Both fighters had whirlwind attacks, improved criticals, and a host of other nasty feats  )

Her compatriot, who already had her blades out, focused with vicious fury upon Tess in an effort to get to the door and unlock it.  Her blades also slashed through the air as a moving wall of steel, and Tess felt electricity jolt into the depths of her nerves and fire scald her skin as the blades cut deeply and viciously.  Tess’ body cried out in pain as she stumbled away from her assailant.

No one in the party knew at that moment exactly what Renee did... later they deduced it had something to do with psionics.  The girl stared intently at the scimitar woman who had harmed Tess, a flame of betrayal in her eyes.  The scimitar woman was drawn to her gaze, and then suddenly froze in place (the equivalent of _hold person_).

As they saw what befell their friend Tess, Siabrey and Orion viciously assault the woman that had attacked all of them.  Siabrey’s katana slashed laterally as she drew it from her scabbard, tearing a deep hole in her opponents belly armor, while a flurry of heavy blows from Orion’s fists and kicks sent the swordwoman reeling.  Shaun jumped into the melee as well, his rapier however, not finding its intended target.

Seeing that his love and the monk were handling the scimitar woman well, Lucius focused his attentions on the two warriors in scale armor carrying bastard swords.  They were still standing with looks of shock on their face, behind the now still scimitarwoman.  Five missiles of light slashed through the air and slammed into one of them, leaving charred areas across his armor.

From Elenya, in the back of the laboratory, came a shout of fury, and a massive blue arc, even larger than the one’s they’d seen before, cascades through the room, striking the same swordman that Lucius struck.  The  man almost falls back on his rear as small arcs of electricity continue to jump over his armor and his body.

As these magical assaults occurred, Pellaron and Aristophle both drew their blades and charged towards the hapless bastardswordmen, seeing that their foes too were drawing theirs.  Pellaron’s githanil blade spun through the air as meat cleaver slices through bone, and one of the bastardswordmen fell to the ground howling.

Grumki, given a couple seconds in the confusion to realize the ease with which he held his two quarry, decided it was time for him to enter the fray.  Alas, he could not draw his warhammer... his hands were busy holding two screaming, struggling longswordmen.  So Grumki did the next best thing...

With all his might, Grumki heaved both swordmen at one of the two sorcerers as the man started conjuring up a spell.  As the two bodies slammed into the hapless mage, a series of sickening _cracks_ echoed through the air when the pile landed on the ground, as three necks were broken by the impact.  The crumpled bodies now blocked the door.  (DM’s Note:  Kudos to Grumki’s player for being creative .   Grumki in combat is played by Tess’ player, and she asked if she could throw the two longswordmen.  I ruled it required a strength check and a ranged attack.  Grumki passed both with flying colors, the strength check so high that I gave Grumki an extra d6 worth of damage the two inflicted on the hapless sorcerer and themselves... the total was 5d6 damage on the sorcerer, and 3d6 on each of the longswordmen... the longswordmen were not high level, and went _squish_, as did the sorcerer...)

Nearby, Siabrey, Orion, and the remaining moving scimitar woman had a lively duel going, as the woman’s scimitars leapt through the air, Orion dodged and Siabrey parried, both having their attacks parried or dodged in return.  Their friends could barely see them as any more than a blur, all three swung, sidestepped, and dodged so quickly.  Shaun’s blade was the only one of the party’s to find its target, and even then his thrust only grazed the woman’s shoulder.

Finally, a blow was connected, not by Siabrey or Orion, but by the scimitarwoman, whose tow blades sliced into Siabrey with vicious power.  Her first swing with her flaming weapon broke off Siabrey’s shoulder armor, burning her skin.  Her second blow with her electric scimitar slammed into Siabrey’s belly, sending jolts through her body, while her third and fourth blows, alternating between the two weapons, slammed into her chest and her thigh respectively.  Siabrey reeled, and nearly fell over, blood pouring out of many wounds across her body.

Pellaron continued his whirling assault with his githanil blade, nearly ripping open the throat of one bastardswordman that had the nerve to try and swing at the paladin.  Both he and Aris now face down the held scimitar woman, knowing their allies in the rear will hold off the other, electrocuted man with a bastard sword.

Lucius saw Siabrey reel back from the scimitar woman, blood streaming out of her stomach, thigh, and shoulder, and a fury took over him;  In many ways, it was similar to the fury that had led him to do many of the horrible acts earlier... but this time, he was in full control of himself.  He pointed a finger at the woman who hurt his love, and with a roar, shot forth five magical bolts, which hit her in the chest.  Then, his sword came out, Ik-Mataar reveling in his first chance at real combat.

True to expectation, Elenya gives another shout, as magical bolts shoot from her hand into the wounded bastard sword guard, sending him to an early grave as his armor was shattered around him, the shrapnel burying itself in his heart.

The final living sorcerer, seeing the grisly fate of his compatriot, ran towards the door now blocked by bodies, and desperately began trying to open it, screaming for help.  (DM’s Note:  I ruled after seeing a giant half orc pick up two people and use them to crush his friend... he needed a morale check.  He failed... miserably)  As his screams of, “For the love of all that is holy! Open the door!” rang in the air, Grumki reached over and grabbed him, hefting skyward.

Orion, seeing Lucius’ assaults had pushed the scimitar woman to the edge, dashed over to Grumki.  As the half orc held the sorcerer high in the air, Orion proceeded to deliver a series of precise, furious punches, two deliberately aimed at the man’s kidneys.  The flurry of six blows came in the space of just as many seconds, and the man began vomiting blood.  Deciding he was no threat anymore, Grumki dropped him on the ground next to his compatriots.

Siabrey, badly wounded, saw Lucius draw his blade, and instinctively her protectiveness came in.  _He shouldn’t run up into combat like that!_ her mind cried out.  _I must protect_ HIM! her mind snarled.   As she readied herself, she saw Shaun duck in front of her, trying to keep himself between her and the massive guard.

With a roar, she hurled herself at hulking scimitar woman, dodging past the defending Shaun.  The guard had turned momentarily with Orion’s dash over towards Grumki.  With her back turned, Siabrey had too easy of a target.  Her katana slashed down, and the guard found herself split open from the back of her head, down through her spine, to her tailbone.  Siabrey then pulled back, and with a final thrust, skewered the woman through the liver.  The fighter placed a foot on the woman’s back, and yanked her sword out as the massive guard fell dead to the ground.

Aris meanwhile was pummeling the held scimitarwoman, who continued to yell threats at the party.  Siabrey joined him, though unlike Aris’ nonlethal strikes, Siabrey chops her head off before grasping her knees and breathing hard at the battle’s end.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*How a Little Girl Caused So Much Trouble*

”Hon!” Siabrey heard Lucius scream, “Hon!  Heal her!” she felt him by her side, him panting harder than she was.  With more than a little pain, she raised herself back up.

“I’m fine,” she hissed out of her mouth... she still didn’t have her wind completely.  “Grumki... see to Tess,” Siabrey said quietly, seeing her friend clutching her stomach, her glammered armor showing a bloody dress.  _I am a fighter... I’m trained to function with this much pain.  She is not._  Siabrey did not realize how bad she really looked.  Blood streaked across the entirety of the front of her armor, her shoulder plate was gone, revealing a large, nasty cut with a burn there, her stomach armor had a dent in it... the blade had not gone through, but its electricity had jolted her body... her thigh guard had also be knocked away, a large slash there still giving off small wisps of smoke from burning.

”Hon.... oh god...” Lucius kept panicking.  When Grumki walked up beside them, he grabbed the half orc and shoved him at Siabrey.

“Mmmmm,” Grumki said, looking over the cuts, “The strength of Kord watched over you today.”

“_Heal Tess_!”  Siabrey managed to snap again with all her might, but her efforts to shrug off the half orcs healing efforts were far to weak.  It was only then that she heard Tess humming to herself, and saw the bard’s wounds closing, with nary a scar.

“Tess is healing herself,” she heard Lucius say sternly.  “Let him heal you now!”  

Siabrey relaxed finally.  _I am a fighter, I should be last to the healing tent.  Now that Tess is fine... I will consent.   Ouch, dammit!_ her mind yelped as Grumki probed the painful shoulder before laying his hands on it.  She heard a quiet (very unusual for the half orc) chant rise up towards the rafters, and her wounds closed with magnificent ease.

”There... the strength of Kord requires healthy fighters,” Grumki said with a half orc smile.  “Especially considering the shouting outside.”

”What shou...?” Siabrey was about to ask, when her own brain, free of the intense pangs of pain, now heard the shouting and screeching from outside... which after a few minutes, suddenly quieted down.

“Oh s**t...” came from the fighter’s lips, as a voice the party only became familiar with that very night echoed from beyond the door.

”I know you’re in there,” it said, calm and frighteningly smooth.

“Dammit!” Tess hissed her favorite phrase for the past few days.  _Alustair is out there himself... dammit, how are we going to stop him?!  If he’s powerful enough to take out dragons, AND he has more guards, sweet Hieroneous on high..._  She watched as Grumki moved towards the door.  “What are you doing?!”

”Tesseron, stand back, and open the door.  As soon as its open,” he hefted up his warhammer, now glistening with holy fire from Kord, “I’ll let this wizard know what the strength of Kord feels like!”  The half orc smiled, a move that bared his fangs dangerously.

“Alright,” Siabrey said quietly, her katana at the ready.  She felt Lucius’ hand leave her shoulder, and she saw Ik-Mataar slowly rise out of the scabbard again, glinting dangerously in the light.

Tess gingerly went to the door, and waited.  “One... two... three!”  With a heave, she yanked the door back open, and Grumki flew outwards with a speed none of them thought he possessed.  The great warhammer fell with a crash, but there was no dull splat, or loud crack of break bones, merely the smash of metal meeting stone floor.  A soft laugh echoed from beyond the door, and the party gasped as they saw what they faced.

Alustair smiled before them, chuckling softly.  As they looked, his form melted, melded into itself.  The change could not have lasted more than a few seconds, yet it seemed to take an eternity, as his tall frame shrunk to less than five feet tall, his grey hairs shifted to jet black, and his eyes changed.  His whole body went from form to slightly formless, and the party saw themselves facing a young girl, perhaps 12, with long black hair over her face... a young girl that shimmered, as if she was transluscent.

“Oh God!” they heard Renee cry, and the poor girl collapsed to the ground, seeing now that her father was truly no more.  The party was entirely to focused on the apparition ahead of them, which tossed her head back, throwing her hair over her head, revealing her face... and her eyes.  The twin orbs burned bright yellow, and bored in directly on Grumki.

The cleric felt something utterly dark and menacing grab at his very soul and begin to twist it... to pull it, to try and tear it asunder.  From her lips came an utterance too vile to comprehend literally, though in his mind he heard the raspy voice of a small child scream, _“Thou art cursed, in that name of Graz’zt!  Thy spittle shall be poison, thy eyes shall see death, a death thou shalt be denied!”_

_Kord on high!  Give me your strength!_ Grumki called in his mind, and a light from above seemed to shine in his mind, pushing away the encroaching darkness.  He breathed a sigh of relief as the darkness passed, and the young girl’s curse failed (DM’s Notes:  That was the _Curse of Hatred_   The little girl’s full description will follow the story.)

Siabrey looked at Grumki, standing there as if frozen, an apparent battle going on in his mind.  _How can a little girl do something like this?_ her mind asked, and she looked on the girl’s countenance.  The girl’s eyes turned to her, and in Siabrey’s mind they seemed to burn a great, distinctive blue, becoming brighter and brighter.  The fighter tried to pull her eyes away, but she could not, she was drawn into them, even as a voice in her mind said softly, _”I have been banished to be alone by my parents!  You too shall feel loneliness!”_.  The world around Siabrey went black, and she tried to scream, but she couldn’t hear anything.  _Oh god!?  Am I dead?!  Am I... Oh God! Oh God!_ she began to panic.  “Help!” she screamed at the top of her lungs, “I can’t see!  Luke!  Please help!”  She did not realize that she could not speak, and she heard no reply...

To the rest of the party, Siabrey, who had previously been jogging forward, sword out, seemed to stop in mid jog, stumbling forward, as if blind.  Her eyes were glazed over and she stumbled to a halt.  Her arms began waving around, and it was with some difficulty that party members rushing to fight the evil creature avoided her katana.  “Hon, calm down!  Calm down!” Luke called, grabbing her shoulder and barely avoiding a swing in his direction.  _She can’t see_ he realized, _and she can’t hear me!_  He watched in horror as her lips tried to form words, and her lungs rose and fell furiously as if she was trying to cry out, to shout... yet nothing came from her lips  (DM’s Note:  _Curse of Loneliness_).  He, and the rest of the party hear to their horror the creature cry aloud, her voice sounding as if thousands are speaking as one...

”Graz’zt, my protector!  Bless me, thy servant Ravare, this day to crush thy foes!” a chorus of deep, rumbling roars mixed with unnervingly high screams called.  As Grumki, Pellaron, and Orion charge forward to engage the apparition, Luke closed his mind, desperately trying to concentrate, finally letting out a grunt.

_”Can you hear me?”_ Siabrey heard a voice in her mind say.  It was Luke!  It had to be!

_”Yes!  Yes!  I can hear you!  Thank you! Oh god!  What happened!  Help me Luke!  I can’t see!  I can’t hear!”_  her mind screamed, a mixture of sheer panic and relief that someone was communicating with her.

_”You can’t speak either... oh god!  My poor Siabrey!  The creature cursed you!”_

_So, it curses me...  well, with his help, I can get around that!  “Luke!  Tell me where that little bitch is, tell me where to swing!  I’ll end her for you!”_

_”Hon, no!  Stay to the rear!  We’ll he...”

“No, dammit!  Tell me NOW!”_ her mind roared, thinking of furious vengeance, and keeping Luke from the front line himself.

As the mental debate between the two continued, Grumki swung viciously at the creature that had tried to harm him, only to see his massive hammer glide cleanly through her form.  Pellaron managed to land a few blows with his blade, and Aris managed a weak hit with his sword.  Shaun literally jumped over the ducking Siabrey into combat, though his rapier also hit nothing.  Elenya nervously waited in the back, unable to use her lightning bolt as too many of her friends are in the way.  “Be careful!  Move!  I can’t help when you’re there!” she shouts, her calls drowned out by the party’s own cries.

As more blows are seemingly struck, most of them seemed to pass cleanly through the little girl, who in her thousand sound voice, cackled at their predicament.  As her laughter dies in the air, she uttered a curse, loud and clear, and Tess alone picks up that the majority of the words are in Abyssal.  She can only understand one word however that comes forth in common... likely a name... Darvano.  (DM’s Note: In character, the PCs had no clue what this meant.  Out of character, the players were scared to death, and going crazy  )

Her eyes then turned to Pellaron, the paladin close to her and one of the few that had actually hurt her with his blows.  Her eyes flame a blazing, abyssal red, and her lips curl into a snarl as a curse echoes from the walls of the very tower, “Thou paladin hath touched the last enemy thou shalt ever touch!”  Pellaron’s face contorted into a look of pure, utter terror, before he collapsed to the ground, quite still (DM’s Note: _Eyes of Doom_).

_”Two paces forward, then five paces left... left left!”_ Lucius had been calling Siabrey when Pellaron went down.  At seeing his comrade fall, Lucius leapt into the melee himself with a shout, leaving Siabrey in the dark.

_”Luke?  Luke!  Luke, where are you?  Oh God!  Luke?!  Are you ok?!”_ Siabrey’s mind, pained and left unknowing as to where her love was, screamed out.  _”Luke!  Please!  Help guide me!  Let me know you’re alright!”_

_”Kinda busy here!”_ came his terse reply.  _”Ik Mataar is getting a workout!”_

_”LUCIUS! Get away from her!”_ Siabrey’s mind screamed.  _I’m supposed to protect you!  Your being reckless!  If something happened to you, I don’t know what I’d do!  “Lucius!  Please!  Don’t charge her!  Guide me to her instead!  I don’t want anything to...”_

_”Its my turn to protect you!”_ came his reply, interrupting her mental shouts.  He then focused back on swinging Ik Mataar, unfortunately leaving Siabrey in the dark, quite literally, for several agonizing seconds.

_”Lucius!  Please!”_ her mind began crying.  She didn’t know it, but tears were falling from her face, _”Don’t fight her.. let me.  I’d much rather I be hurt than you... I don’t want to lose you...”_

Lucius finally realized how much anguish his charge had put Siabrey in, and despite the fact he had landed several good blows on the beast, he backed away.  _”Fine.  I’m away from her,”_ he said in his head.  _”Do you still...”_

_”Where is she?!”_ he heard his love’s voice snarl.  _”Tell me!  Get behind me as well!”_
_”Go ten steps straight ahead... good... keep going... now five to the right.  Yes... four five.  Turn right... there! Stop!  Swing love!”_

With all of her might, Siabrey spun her body like a top, extending her blade out as far as it would go, hoping beyond hope that she’d connect, and the vile girl will fall dead.  She felt nothing as she spun, and continued spinning.  _”Luke!  I didn’t hit her!”_ she fumed.  _”Why did you...”_

_”Yes you did,”_ Luke sent back.  _”You hit her full in the chest... your blade passed clean throguh her... she’s a ghost!”_

Before the conversation could go any further, Grumki swung his warhammer for the fifth time, and landed a tremendous blow on the vile little girl.  Kord’s fury was imbued in his hammer, and it seemed as if the left side of the apparition was crushed in.  As her tiny, shimmering form fell back and began to vanish, the same haunting voice echoed above...  

”Forgive me, my Lord Graz’zt!  I have failed you!”

As her dying form vanished from sight, Grumki was already by their prone friend’s side.  He gave a sigh.

“Pellaron is no longer among the living,” he said quietly.

(EXTENDED DM’S NOTES:

Ok... Ravare Darvano, the ghostly little girl the party fought, was originally a bad guy from the another campaign that I, as well as two of my players, also play in.  Ravare is a ghost of a little girl with a medium level of sorcerer and the “Dying Daughter” PrC attached.  As a matter of fact, Tess’ player was the one that wrote up the Dying Daughter Prestige Class.  

Anyways, in the other campaign, Ravare had given her soul to Graz’zt, in return for the demon giving her powers that she could use to kill her family, who had abused her.  After the party I am a player in killed her, she came back as a ghost, and while the priests of Pelor had tried to intercede with her, there was no guarantee that she wouldn’t continue wandering the planes serving Graz’zt until she either reached adulthood, or had a chance to return to her home plane and finish her work.

Among the powers she had (as only a 6th level Dying Daughter) were the ability to mark someone for death, giving them a –4 to all their saving throws;  Curse of Loneliness, which renders the victim, deaf, blind, and mute;  Eyes of Doom, which functions as a _Phantasmal Killer_, save it is Ravare herself that changes form for the person; and finally Curse of Bitterness, which is like the spell _eyebite_ using the _sicken_ option.  Added to this were the abilities of an 11th level sorcerer... altogether a very very nasty little girl.  Fortunately for the party, her sorceress abilities were 1) focused on defensive measures, and 2) the party closed to hand to hand with her too quickly for her to loose a fireball or the like at them.

I decided since Graz’zt has personally made himself present on my homebrew, what better servant for him to bring in to aid in binding, and eventually killing, the good dragons in the region than a powerful evil in a form no one would suspect... that of a small little girl.  She killed the real Alustair, and used _Polymorph Self_ to take his form, while using _Dominate_ to keep the wizard’s wife in line.  She cast hte spell on Renee as well, but Renee’s psionic abilities saved her, and the girl was smart enough to realize that she should play like she was dominated in order to be safe.

It gave all the players who had seen Ravare before a good scare, especially once they heard her description... a little girl with black hair over her head.  They were calling me all sorts of names through the combat, even as they played well and kept this knowledge out of character.  I think them knowing OOC exactly what it was they faced helped heighten the tension a lot...   )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Pellaron is Dead... and the Dragons Return*

”He’s what?” Tess asked urgently.  “Dead?  Really dead?”  _Oh poor Pell!_

”I need a diamond,” the half orc growled.  “I can bring him back, if I can have a 500 gold piece or greater diamond.  It must be flawless... as Kord allows those whose strenght is flawless to return.”  Immediately the party began searching through their backs.

”Grumki, if they can’t find one, let me go through this tower and I’ll bring you back one in a couple minutes,” Shaun promised after coming up empty on his pack, surprisingly.  _At least Grumki can bring him back..._  A search into one of the pouches of Tess’ dress revealed such a diamond, and Grumki set to work bringing Pellaron’s spirit back from the dead...

In the chaos over Grumki, none noticed Siabrey sinking to the floor, crying silently, or Lucius holding her tight.

_”It’ll be alright, Siabrey.  Grumki can fix it,”_ Lucius’ voice came through her head calmly and quietly.  _”Ssshh... It’ll be alright.”_  She couldn’t see where he was at, but judging from his body heat, she grabbed him and pushed him backwards.

_”What was that for?”_ he asked, a little hurt.

_”That’s for being so reckless and jumping into combat yourself!”_ she retorted, making sure her voice carried a weight of anger with it.  _”Luke!  You should have just guided me to the front and let me fight!”_

_”You’re blind, your deaf, and you can’t speak!  I was defending YOU!”_ he snapped back.  His anger subsided momentarily, and he grabbed her and held her close.  _”As much as you don’t want anything to happen to me, I don’t want anything to happen to you!  I love you!”_  Siabrey’s anger melted away, though she made a mental note once she could see and speak again to give Luke a lecture on recklessness.  

_”For me, Luke, its ok to be reckless!  I’ve been in fights, I know how to dodge, to roll, and how to avoid being hurt!  Luke, remember the ghouls?!  You don’t know how scared I was then!  Or how scared I was in Kulloden, seeing you laying there paralyzed!  I don’t want anything like that to happen to you again!?”_

Lucius by this point realized that arguing with Siabrey would have been pointless.  Instead, he tried to raise her spirits some, _”Fine.  Have it your way.  But if you continue to be this obstinate, I think I shall have to prank you while you’re vulnerable...”_  A smile crossed his lips, and he grinned when he saw her lips echo the move.

_”You wouldn’t dare,”_ came her mental reply, as her lips formed the words but no sound came forth.  He leaned to her and pulled her close.  Her only clue to the fact that he was tearing up was feeling wetness on her neck and shoulder.

_”What’s happening?  Whats going on, Luke?”_ Siabrey asked nervously.

_”I’m taking you outside.  Grumki said he can’t heal you tonight... raising Pellaron will take the rest of his divine powers for the day.  He’ll heal you tommorrow.”_  He pulled her even closer.  _”Until then, I’ll watch over you, I’ll be by your side, even when this spell runs out.  You can still feel things, can’t you?”_

_”Yes,”_ she sniffed.  _I am truly lucky to have this man,_ her mind thought.

_”Then I’ll hold your hand,”_ he said softly, before starting to cry again.


Shaun was likewise by Elenya’s side, who was finally crying about her inability to help during the fight, Shaun’s jumping into the middle of the fray and the results.

“Its alright... its alright...” he hugged her close.

“Why did you have to try to be a hero and leap into that mess?” she muffled into his shoulder.  “You saw what happened to Pell... that could’ve been you.   You’re a father now... and... and... I can’t think of life without you!” she cried as he held her close.

The two then went and began to comfort Renee, who was still crying and shaking from the terrible thing she had seen.  The two pulled her close, and let her cry as she blurbed to them between tears.

Tess slumped to the ground, her last songstrike launched at the vile little girl.  She felt weary and weak, and was fully expecting more guards to come down... yet none did.  She felt horrible... Pellaron was dead, it was clear something very wrong had happened to Siabrey, and as of yet they had not found any trace of the dragons....

Off in the distance, even from here, deep in the base of hte tower, the party heard a distant growl... as if a roar of a great beast had been carried thinly through the air to their ears.  The single noise grew into several, then tens, then too many to count.  Tess, Lucius, Elenya and Aris immediately dashed up the stairs, while Lucius hefted Siabrey over his shoulder and followed.

_”Luke... whats going on?  Where are you taking me?”_

_”To see the dragons,”_ he replied.



As the party left the tower, they could see people scrambling around in the village below, as a massive constellation of lights, seeming pinpricks in the moonlight, moved in the distance.  Tess cleared her lungs, and gave a mighty shout for Xanadu.  The largest pinprick then seemed to turn, the others following suit.  The pinpricks grew larger, until bodies became visible, then wings, and it finally sank into the party consciousness what they were seeing... over two hundred dragons coming in to land.

As the figures grew closer and lower, their sizes became apparent.  Xanadu was easily the largest, though there were a few near his size.  Most of the rest were comparatively small... _only_ 50 feet long or so.  As masses of dust arose over the village, the dragons all began to rear back, and just beyond, their legs began touching down.  A mighty rumble echoed through the hillsides as they came to the ground at a gallop, and then moved aside to let the rest land.  Before the massive cloud of dust and dirt enveloped the party, they were able to see that there were not only silver colored dragons, but others... gold colored ones, copper colored ones, and some that looked to be made of brass.

_”Luke!  Whats happening?”_ Siabrey asked desperately, feeling the ground shake underneath her.  _”Tell me!”_

_”They’re landing... over two hundred of them!  Massive dragons... Xanadu is there, and there are many other silvers... many gold dragons, many that are copper or brass.. oh... its beautiful!”_

_”I wish I could see it!”_ she cried, as Lucius described to her in detail as all the dragons drew themselves up, the largest ones near the center, and Xanadu himself coming forward, and bowing to the party.

_”Mmmm... I am not sure what you have done, but the barriers that held us are broken.  I feel we owe you a great thanks.”_ the great dragon spoke graciously into their minds.  Even Siabrey heard.

_”Where is your friend Pellaron? And his friend Igbar the paladin?”_ Xanadu asked quietly, and Shaun quietly said that both had fallen.  Xanadu’s massive eyes went downcast... even moreso when he saw Siabrey.

_”What has happened to Siabrey?  Why can she not speak?”_ he said with grave concern, his head lowering to barely a foot from her.

”She has been cursed, Xanadu,” Lucius said.  “She can neither hear, nor speak, nor see.  She desperately wants to see all of you, I’m talking to her through the spell you taught me in Irulas.”  Gingerly Luke took Siabrey’s left hand, and stretched it out.

_”What are you reaching my hand out for?”_ Siabrey asked in her darkened mind.  She did not resist however.  _”Is it to...”_

Her question was answered, as she felt familiar scales and the coolness of silver plating under her fingertips.  She jumped out of happiness, her mouth making a soundless shriek of joy.  _”Xanadu!”_ her mind leaped.
_”Yes, Siabrey Sipner,”_ the great dragon spoke quietly.  _”It is me... and I would consider it an honor to be nuzzled by one as brave as you.”_  Siabrey gingerly felt along with her other hand, and encircled one quarter of girth of the dragon’s massive head.  She could not hear anything, but Lucius said into her mind.

_”He’s purring again, Siabrey.”_  As those words entered her mind, she felt his head gently nuzzle her, and she felt the gentle vibrations herself.... and began crying.



It was early the next morning, long after Lucius’ spell wore off, that she felt herself rise.  She couldn’t see anything, but she felt a hand clasped around hers, and something, perhaps another hand, gently rubbing her arm, and something like lips touch her cheek.  She smiled, knowing it was Lucius by her side... and then she jumped when another hand, much larger and rougher, clamped itself on her forehead. A second later, she realized it was Grumki.

She couldn’t hear the words intoned, or see the light that enveloped her as his divine magic did its work, but suddenly her eyes were bombarded with light, and shapes moved in front of them.  To her relief, she heard muffled whispers, distant noises of something, which became louder and more distinct.  When her senses were fully intact, she realized the shape blocking most of the light was Lucius, and the noises she heard were him repeating, “Its ok!  Its all better!  I love you!”

The two held each other for several minutes, before she rose, and looked around.  Pellaron, back from his ordeal, was explaining to Aris what he saw.  She looked out towards the village, hoping to see the dragons, but instead caught a glimpse of many people of various types, working on cutting wood, making saddles, or other affairs.  Worriedly, she turned to Lucius, who covered her lips with a kiss and then an index finger before she could ask her question.

“Xanadu proposed the dragons give us a lift to Irulas.  It would be much faster than travelling over the mountains... so they’re making saddles and the like so we don’t fall out,” he smiled.  As she looked, she suddenly realized every one of the elves, humans, half-elves, and dwarves in front of her had the same brassy eyes of the middle aged half elf standing before her, smiling.

(Well, that brings us to only two sessions behind  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Howdy ho!  I play Tess (and Grumki) in Emperor Valarian's game.  Having Grumki pick up a guy and beat another guy with it was a trick I picked up from my first 3e DM.  It's fun playing both characters as I get to do things with Grumki that I never could as Tess.  And visa versa.  Go get something from the market, ask Tess.  Beat someone into unconsciousness with their own arm, ask Grumki.

As for Ravare Darvano, yeah, she was a scary, scary little girl.  I based her and the Dying Daughter prestige class off of Samara from the movie The Ring, which if you've seen it should send you into twitching convulsions of horror.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Grumki is fun to DM


----------



## Lela

Any chance we can get a peak at the Dying Daughter PrC?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I'll let Isida Kept'Tukari post it if she wants... as its her PrC. 

Next update should come at the end of this weekend.  Right now I'm waiting for a response from drag n fly on a couple things, and then things should start getting posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Lela, there's a link in my sig called "my collected PrCs."  The Dying Daughter is in there.


----------



## Lela

Thanks Isida.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The following rapidly became one of the most intense gaming sessions I’ve been in, and likely the most intense I’ve DMed.  I know some of the players were clearly affected by it (this is the session drag n fly lost sleep over), which I think shows the depth to which they have developed their characters.    

Of course, considering what they just got done facing, the party had some down time to start off with (and if you haven't figured it out yet, when Siabrey, Tess, and Shaun aren't busy busting demon butt, they tend to goof off... ALOT  )  Without further ado, the session from March 5th.

*Dragons Abound, and the Party Takes a Short, Much Needed Rest*

The party spent most of that morning recounting their tales since they last saw their dragon friend;  Of how Siabrey found her father, of Elenya’s capture, of the raid into the Temple of Hextor and the happy outcome.  They also told him what they encountered posing as the wizard Alustair.  After some thought, Xanadu says he can only conclusively say that hte little girl was a spirit in the service of Graz’zt.

Tess slipped away from the party, and began once again sorting through the items they had found in their travails.  Most she found her mundane or had easily recognizable traits;  one ring stood out to her, however.  She carefully placed it on her own finger and found it came off easily.  Interested, she spent the next few minutes recalling the ring’s tale, and discovered nothing less than it was a ring that protected one quite well against the elements (_ring of elemental protection, major_).

As the day drug into midday, Siabrey, Tess, Shaun, and the others noticed a few things... the first of which was Xanadu spent much of his time close to a particular brassy eyed dwarf, smiling over her, helping her short stocking frame.  The second Siabrey noticed more than anyone else; About a half hour after she was healed, Lucius stole off after Xanadu and had been pestering him ever since.  Siabrey, the bluntest of the three, finally wandered up, her curiosity getting the best of her.

“Xanny taught you any new spells?” Siabrey asked Luke, her face betraying a mischievious grin.  Lucius blushed, while Xanadu turned to her in a patrician manner.

”Yes, I did, but these spells are meant for _serious_ magical matters, not superfluous use,” he waved his hands about to emphasize the long word Siabrey didn’t understand.

“Super...” her face betrayed confusion.

“Wasteful,” Lucius said, reaching out with an arm and gently guiding her away as Xanadu began to lift a wooden beam with the dwarf he seemed in pursuit of.  “Here,” Lucius said quietly, “let me show you some of what I learned.”  He motioned for her to sit on a small rock nearby, while he dug around in a materials pouch by his waist.

_He’s so excited when he learns something new in his power,_ Siabrey mused as Lucius grunted in disgust before turning to another pouch, _He’s like a little kid being taken into a bakery full of cakes and cookies..._  “Hon, do you need any help?” she asked jokingly, seconds before he gave a tiny whoop of happiness.

“No no no... I found it!” he grinned, holding up what looked to be the wing claw of a dragon.  “Several of the dragons shed their ‘baby claws’ while in captivity... Xanny collected their wing claws, as they are spell components,” he explained, holding up the deep black claw that was nearly eight inches long.

“Hmmm?” Siabrey looked up at him and smirked, “So, mighty sorcerer, when are you going to show me this spell?”  Lucius took out his dagger and with some effort managed to shave off a thin part of the claw.    He placed the rest back in his pouch,  and then spat into the hand where the shaving rested.  As he said several incantations, a glow seemed to form over his back as the shaving burned.  A few seconds later, a set of dragon wings sprouted from his back, and he hovered in the air for perhaps ten seconds before falling the three feet or so to the ground, laughing.  Siabrey stared back at him, slightly in shock, before her eyes narrowed with a smile.

“That was great, wasn’t it!  Hey,” he jabbed her shoulder playfully, “I can fly before you can!”

“Hmmm,” she got up, and looked him in the eye.  _I have an idea..._  “How long does that spell normally last?  Long enough?” she crooned, running a finger down the side of his cheek.  _That could be... fun... yeah...VERY fun..._

”I...I...” Lucius stammered, his face pleasantly going red again, “I.. c...can’t use if for that.  Sorry hon..  I only have five dragon claws, and to get new ones would require killing a dragon...” he sighed in disappointment.  She could tell he would have liked to try out her idea as well.

“Oh well,” she sighed, pulling him close, “It just means you’ll owe me,” he gave him a brushing kiss on the lips and pulled him in for a hug.  _I know what you were trying to do yesterday... I’m really lucky... even if you are a reckless boy.  Nonetheless... I do intend to collect on your debt... though I doubt you’ll have many qualms about paying it up..._ 

Tess noticed Lucius pulling Siabrey aside, and watched as the dragon wings came out and he floated in the air.  Having a good laugh at her reaction, she trampsed over to Xanadu, who by this point was helping the same dwarf do some shavings to smooth the lower parts of a large harness.

“Hey Xanny,” she said with a smile, “who’s your friend?”  _Probably his mate... a good person to know._  Xanadu looked up at her, gave a brief grin, before returning to his focus.

“That is my mate,” he said briefly.  “Wait dear, let me get that secti...”

“So I don’t have a name?” the dwarf stopped sanding and put her stubby hands on her squat hips.  “Or are your too focused to be properly courteous, Xan?”  The dwarf stared him down for a second before turning to Tess with a radiant smile.  “I am Alisandra, his mate before he found his unfortunate end as a cat.”

“Tessoren Keldare, known as Tess,” the harpist bowed politely.  Alisandra laughed.  

“See, not all your companions are cretins!  This one seems very nice!”  Alisandra had by this point set down her filing and sanding tools, and walked over and grabbed Tess.  “I apologize.  He’s in a grumpy mood... still upset over how he got caught...”

“How long have you two been mates?” Tess asked.  _It may be a silly question, but I’m very curious.  How long do dragon’s mate?_

“I’ve been his mate for the better part of 350 years... though for a couple hundred of those I hadn’t heard from him because he was stuck as a wee tiny kittycat,” she smiled.  “I would’ve given anything to see his proud form in that cute little package, and tease him just a little.”

“Thats... quite a long time to be with a single person,” Tess said quietly in wonder as they approached where Shaun and Elenya were creating space for a campfire between the tower and the town..  _Seems strange, considering I can’t find a tolerable male for one night..._

“Yes... quite.  We’ve had only two clutches of eggs... the results are all the adult silvers you saw last night... ten of them.  I raised some of them myself after he disappeared...” she sighed.  “I waited so long for him to come back... I knew he would,” her head lowered.  “I’m 470... to think I waited over half of my life for one person,” she said thoughtfully.

“You Xanadu’s mate?  He must’ve been a helluva lay for you to wait that long,” Shaun quiped before Elenya slugged him playfully in the stomach.  “Ugh!  Hon... watch it... you might break your fiance doing that...”

Tess looked on in horror, fully expecting the dragon to be offended.  Instead, her dwarven frame shook with laughter.

“Well, I suppose he’s ‘adequate,’” she winked.  A distant growl came from where Xanadu was still sanding the harness bottom.

”I heard that,” his gravelly voice rumbled.

“So, Xanny, you need the Sune book?  I bet your out of practice!” Shaun snickered, ribbing the joke a little further.  Elenya fell over laughing, and Alisandra broke out into genuine laughter as well.  Tess started to join in until she saw Xanadu come stomping towards them.

”Don’t push it, dirty one,” Xanadu growled again.

“Dirty one?  Why do you call me that?  I bet after she gives you your ‘welcome dinner’ you’ll be the one needing to be called ‘dirty one!” Shaun guffawed.  Tess rolled her eyes at this quip, even as Alisandra and Elenya kept laughing.  _Don’t push him too far, Shaun..._

With a growl, Xanadu snapped his fingers, and in a blink, Shaun’s clothes collapsed empty to the ground.  Hovering about four feet off the ground was a tiny figure... an alligator perhaps eight inches long.  Coming from its back were two sets of dragonfly wings, buzzing insistently.  Now it was Xanadu’s turn to chuckle.

“Seems befitting,” he smiled, as the small creature flew straight towards him, tiny yips coming from its mouth.

“Its so _cuuuttteee_,” Tess cooed, “I want one now!”  

The creature continued to yip at Xanadu for a few more minutes before suddenly stopping, and changing direction.  It zipped down the hill towards a tussling Lucius and Siabrey, stopping just outside Siabrey’s ear.

“Wha... get... get away!” she swatted, turning her attention from Luke for a second too long before he pinned her down.  The small creature yipped in laughter, as Alisandra pulled Xanadu close.

“Xan... thats enough now.  Play nice,” she intoned quietly.  With a sigh at seeing his playtime end, the wizard moved his hands, and Shaun fell three feet to the ground, quite nude.  Elenya broke out laughing as she handed him his clothes... though she was the only one that laughed when he threatened to not put them back on.

“Hmmm... perhaps Tess would prefer nude paladin?” Siabrey, coming up the hill shouted.  _Its been a couple days... time to rib that joke again!  It always gets a response... three... two... one..._

”No!” Tess shouted, immediately annoyed.  _Why can’t she just drop that!?  Me and Pellaron both have!_  “Siabrey, is that your new focus?  Trying to play matchmaker?”

“Aww,” Siabrey let go of Lucius’ arm and drew up close to her quarry, “Tess is upset!  She needs to relax!” she gently took Tess’ shoulder in her hand.  “I am _so_ getting you a brothel boy in Irulas!”

“Siabrey!” Tess jerked her shoulder away, “Please!  I don’t want to talk about it!  And _no_ brothel men, or women for me!  I’m fine!” she crossed her arms in a huff.

“Really, red eyes, you should be more focused at hand,” Xanadu added his own chiding, even as snickers went around among the others.

“Oh Xanadu,” Siabrey turned to another quarry.  _Shaun gets away with it... so should I._  “You should be lucky Alisandra stayed with you so long.  After all,” he cocked her head sideways, taking a look at his legs, “your thighs need work!”

Shaun and Elenya fell over laughing, while it was clearly present that the dwarf called Alisandra was only barely holding in ribalding laughter. Tess’ eyes went wide, as Xanadu snapped his fingers again in a fury, and two cat ears rose above Siabrey’s head.

Siabrey felt something growing up above, and reached up, feeling the tufts on her head, before laughing.  “Wow, thanks Xanadu!” she giggled, and the wizard’s annoyance grew now that his punishment was being regarded as a boon.  Laughter pealed from the ground, loud enough that even distant Pellaron and Aris were turning to look.

“Fine!” Xanadu snarled, and another snap of his fingers revealed Siabrey to have two large rabbit ears on her head, as well as a single large demon’s horn.  “You think about mating so much, I gave you parts of two creatures you resemble in that aspect!”  He then crossed his arms, and gave a huff.  The party, especially Lucius, fell out from laughter.  Siabrey, however, did not find it a laughing matter.

_A demon’s horn?  What is Xanadu thinking?  Especially after we told him how demon’s affect Lucius!  Please... he’s got to get rid of it!_

”Xanny, I’m sorry!  I’m sorry!  Please... please get rid of hte demon horn!  I don’t know how Lucius will respond to it!  Please get rid of it!  I’ll apologize, I’ll fix you dinner!  Whatever!  Please?” she begged.

“I see how Lucius is reacting now,” Xanadu nods towards the ground, where Luke is still laughing loudly.  Siabrey’s eyes start to tear up, and a swift elbow from a by-now-not-laughing Alisandra made Xanadu grunt.  “Fine.  I’ll shrink the horn down.  But you’ll wear the two for the next twenty minutes.  What?” he looked as Alisandra growled at him.  “I have to keep them in line some way!”

Furious, Siabrey stomped off, even with her smaller horn.  Lucius looked back at hte rest of the party and apologized, before dashing off after her.

“Hon!” she heard him call, though she didn’t turn around.  “Hon!  Slow down!”  

_I can’t believe Xanadu!  Knowing that Lucius reacts badly when he’s exposed to demons, and he gives me a DEMON HORN!_ her fury continued to burn bright as she finally stopped, far from the party and out of their view.  Panting, Lucius finally caught up to her.

“Hon, Xan...”

“I can’t believe he did that!  Especially knowing you and how your react around demons!” she spat, turning and checking his eyes automatically.  They were normal, saved filled with concern.

“It didn’t bother me... I have the sword you all fought for,” Lucius said, putting an arm on her shoulder.  Siabrey relaxed, her twisted up worry for the last few weeks unravelling itself yet again.  Lucius saw the tiredness in her eyes, and he smiled, hoping to cheer her up.  “Now,” he whispered quietly,” with those ears,” he motioned to he already shrinking rabbit ears, “can you hear me whisper sweet nothings to you better?”

”Hmmm... no actually,” she smiled slightly.  “Though can yours hear me ask for a sparring match?”  _Xanadu made me angry, and got my blood going... I need to release some of that energy.  I wonder how good Lucius has gotten?_

”Are you sure about that?” Luke asked, raising an eyebrow.  “After all, as you said, I’m a fast learner.”  He gave her a wink, and now her blood went even faster... a challenge had been presented, and she licked her lips.

“Very sure... you may learn fast, but you’re still no more than a student in this area,” she grinned at him, drawing her own blade.  She knew the physics of the match, she also knew he was faster with his sword that would seem.  _I have to be even quicker then... faster, strike with more strength.  He has adapted, so must I..._ she concentrated, as the two warily circled each other, her entirely focused, him with a half smirk on his face.

_He’s holding his blade where he can’t slash down and left... he can’t block there..._ she thought an instant before she struck towards exactly that place, only to be surprised to hear a _clang_ as he spung his blade in his hands so it caught her sword and pulled it upwards.  It sailed through the air, landing in the sand nearby as Lucius let out a laugh.

_HE’S SPINNING HIS SWORD NOW?!_ 

The next two matches all went the same, as Lucius displayed how much he had indeed learned.  It was apparent he had copied some of Pellaron’s moves with his githanil blade, adding spinning moves to Siabrey’s rapid cuts and slashes.  His blade, despite being larger and heavier, danced too fast for her.  By the third time her sword flew, she realized she had been easily bested.  The toll from the exercise was apparent on him, as he clutched his knees and panted.  She still bested him in endurance, at least.

“I win,” he rasped, smiling as he stood up finally.   “Fair and square, no distractions.  Impressive, huh?”

The excitement had only made Siabrey’s energy levels rise even more, and she looked him over... sweaty, worn out, with a lopsided grin on his face.  _He looks so... dashing?  Handsome?  lovely?  Yes... my own devoted defender...  so... wow..._  She turned her head to the side, looking at him, as an idea slowly grew in her mind.  _Yes... that would be very fun... very fun indeed...._  She picked up her sword, sheathed it, and sashayed to where he stood.

”Hon... there’s one thing you’ll never best me at,” she whispered seductively in his ear, before letting out a giggle and grabbing his hand.  With a lurch, she pulled him towards a secluded rock, hidden from the party’s view yet within earshot.  _This’ll only take an hour or two... an hour or two I’m SURE you would love to devote..._

“Hey!” Luke laughed as she pulled him over and pushed his back to the ground, “No fair!  You already wore me out!  That’s cheat...”

Her lips silenced his complaints.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Party Relaxes While Harnesses Are Made*

“So... things are back to normal,” Tess sighed absent-mindedly as she looked over towards where Aris and Pellaron were still talking, though it looked like their discussions had broken down into a debate, undoubtedly on theological matters.  _Pellaron is back among the living, Lucius is not evil... Lucius and Siabrey are off trying their best to make a child while Shaun and Elenya are... what?  Trying to make it twins?_  her brow scrunched slightly, provoking Xanadu to speak.

”Yes... back to normal... as if they were normal in the first place,” he looked off into space himself, his half elf hand wrapped around the back of the dwarf with brassy eyes that sat next to him.  “We truly are living through some dark times...”

“But it is in the darkest of times when the lights of those who are true shine the brightest,” Alisandra said quietly, laying her head on his shoulder.  As the day turned slowly into dusk, the red sunlight from the desert caused her brassy eyes to turn almost into fire.

_Her eyes are gorgeous in the setting sun...  just like..._ Tess’ mind snapped.  She knew how to make it normal... and get a laugh.

“Um... Xanadu?  Wouldn’t it be funny if....” she whispered her plot hurriedly in his ear, on the side away from Alisandra.  Undoubtedly, the humorful mate would have tried to stop him.  When Tess finished explaining her idea, Xanadu let out a laugh.

“Tesseron, you humor me greatly,”  he smiled.  The half elf dragon then gently removed his arm from around Alisandra, and stood.  Clearing his throat, he began to speak softly, moving his hands about in patterns Tess did not recognize.  Alisandra’s eyes narrowed even further as she heard more and more of what he was saying, until they were mere slits when he was finished.

“Xan, that was very mean!” she scolded in a motherly tone.  The dwarf was up on her feet now.  “They’re just having fun!  Let them...”

“Uh... hey!” came a raspy, breathy voice over the air, coming from the direction Siabrey and Lucius had wandered off to.  Tess fell over laughing, as Xanadu began to chuckle.  The voice continued its complaints for another few seconds. 

Finally over the desert, in halting, broken breaths, came the same voice, “Hey... If you.... keep... this up... Xana...du.... We’ll... just... have... to... ex...er...cise....hard...er...to... keep... warm!”  The voice was decidedly a woman’s, and Tess, despite her distate for the party’s antics, broke out in laughter again at seeing Xanadu’s face fall.

“I swear... nothing stops them!” he said quietly in disbelief as Alisandra lit into him.

“Xanadu Brightcold!  You are an ancient silver dragon, not an itinerant prankster!  You ought to be ashamed of yourself, interrupting young people in love like that!  How would you like it if someone interrupted us at an intimate moment!  I cannot...” she continued her rant, and Tess cackled even more at the visual image of a small, even petite (if thats possible for a dwarf) dwaven woman screeching at a large half elf man.  Her peals of laughter grew louder as Alisandra caught Xanadu’s ear and twisted.

“OW!” the dragon squealed.  “Fine fine!  I’ll undo it!” he growled, holding his ear.


It was about fifteen minutes later when Shaun and Elenya came back.  Both tried to move quietly, but their giggling was too loud, and Tess caught them out of the corner of her eye.

“Enjoy yourselves?” she asked quietly, and Shaun gave a nod.  Tess looked on with some dismay, noting that Elenya’s finely braided hair, which Tess had spent an hour and a half fixing early that morning, was now all undone and hanging in untamed tresses about her shoulders.

“Very much,” Shaun verbalized the nod, before quickly adding, “I’m starving.  Where’s dinner?”

“Is that all you think about?” Elenya asked gently.  “Yeah, you also think about... I’m in public, I can’t say that...” she said slyly.  Tess started a groan.

“Say what?” Shaun pressed.

“That you are obsessed with food.  If you aren’t careful, you’re going to eat yourself into having a large belly... like a pregnant man,” she teased.  Both Shaun and Tess knew that was likely not what she was going to say earlier.  “Be patient.  I’m going to take Siabrey to teach her some things about cooking finer meals.  We’ll fix your food, be patient,” she cooed.

“Ok, fine.  Luke!” Shaun shouted over the desert, not knowing where his friend was, but hoping the desert wind would carry his voice to the neccessary destination, “Hurry up!  You’re holding up the chow line!”

It wasn’t until some fifteen minutes later that Siabrey finally came into view.  To the party’s surprise, she was carrying something large...as she drew closer, everyone realized it was Lucius’ form, his 6’0” splayed across her 5’3” form in what would be called in other worlds, a ‘fireman’s carry.’  Some apprehension initially went around the party, until she drew close enough they could see she held an enormous, proud smile across her face.

“You broke him!” Shaun called out in mock astonishment.  Siabrey shook her head with a smile.

“No... I’m just good enough that I wore him out,” she giggled, setting Luke’s unconscious form on the ground.  Tess gave a smile, and unusually, was the first to make a quip.

“Lucius has been by our side, fighting demons, orcs, spiders, and assassins.  None have managed to defeat him.  If they only knew what they had to do before hand to knock him out...”  The entire party shared a laugh at that.

Elenya grabbed Siabrey by the hand and began pulling her towards a pot Elenya had set boiling before going off with Shaun.  “Sorry to pull you away before he wakes, but Shaun is getting antsy for food...  and of course, I wanna talk!  Compare notes?” They giggled, running off towards the pot which was simmering about 30 yards away, towards the village.  As the skipped away from the rest of the group, the noise of Siabrey chattering rapidly in high tones was clearly audible.

Lucius began to slowly stir by this point, his eyes fluttering open slowly as he gave a grunt and tried to sit up.

”Ah... Lord Lucius,” Shaun grinned, “how does it feel to re-enter the world of the living?”  

“Ugh.  If I have to leave the world of the living, I wouldn’t mind if it happened when...” he stopped his tired sounding voice in mid sentence.  His voice changed, filled with properness, “Ahem. Excuse me... gentlemen do not discuss such things in public!”  His haughty air broke a second later as a grin came through.

“Aw... c’mon!” Shaun jeered, patting Luke on the back, “details, my boy, details!”  Tess gave a very loud groan.  “No details!” her voice added to Shaun’s cajoling.  Lucius merely gave a distant smile for some time, but never spoke.



“Siabrey... hon... no... don’t touch...” Elenya gave out a sigh as Siabrey’s whirling about caused another set of spices to fall over.  The former barmaid turned wizard quickly set about salvaging it, as the fighter, suprisingly giddy, apologized.

“Sorry Elenya, I just didn’t realize it was there!  Now, you said just a pinch of ginger?” the fighter asked, as a handful fell into the pot.  Elenya gave an exasperated sigh, and hoped for the best.

“Yes... just a pinch.  Siabrey dear, you put in about ten pinches.”  It was hard dealing with her after she had spent time with Luke... she tended to get excitable and giddy, hardly the proper mood for good cooking.  Nonetheless, Elenya was showing great amounts of patience.  “No matter.  We can add some extra cloves to take away the bite.”

“So, how come you’re such a good cook?” Siabrey asked, taking the cue to sit away from the cooking and let Elenya do the mixing.  _It is a rather unusual combination... a barmaid that knows magic that could also be a chef..._

”Well,” Elenya said, then halted as she dipped a finger in the boiling pot of stew and tasted it.  “Mmm... needs more cloves.  Well, I wasn’t really the waitress at my uncle’s tavern... when you all met me, I was covering for another waitress, Isildra.  She just had a baby,” she put several pinches of cloves into the stew, “and she was a good friend.  Normally, I was the cook on days when I wasn’t helping my father at his magic shop.  Dual education, you know? “ She dipped a finger in again, and with a nod, pronounced it good.

“Ah,” Siabrey nodded before jumping back in with several strips of her sandhog ribs.  “Now, do I just dip them in this stew, and then add the cloves, or do I...”

“Yes,” Elenya said, and watched with relief as Siabrey did exactly that.  “Good... good good.  I don’t know why Lucius wouldn’t let you eat these, they’re delicious.  Put some garlic on them, and you’re we’re set.”  Elenya turned her back to douse the fire and lift the pot, not noticing the mound of garlic Siabrey accidentally poured over the ribs.  

_Dammit._ the fighter giggled, _Gotta fix that_.  She began taking other ribs and smearing them through the garlic, piling them on a cloth bag.  While the mound disappeared before Elenya turned around, all the ribs were doused in a coating of garlic potent enough to kill every vampire for ten miles.

“Looks good?” Siabrey asked, and Elenya fought hard to scrunch her nose at the ribs covered in white specks.  It was hard teaching someone so eager, yet so... 

“Yes... looks delicious.  Lets go call take it to the hungry boys.”


“Food’s ready!” echoed over the plains, and with a bolt, Shaun was to his feet and dashing forward.  Lucius came with a half stumble, apparently still dazed, while Tess sniffed the aroma’s  wafting through the air with anticipation.  To her surprise, she noted Xanadu was not coming with; normally in half elf form he enjoyed eating human food with the rest of they party.

“Xanny, you’re more than welcome to come and eat... you too, Alisandra,” Tess offered, and the half elf shook his head no.

“Alisandra is going to be fixing me something today... its been quite a while since the two of us have shared a meal, so I’ll take you up on your offer some other time.”

“Oooo... go Xanny!” Shaun catcalled as he grabbed a rib and added cloves to it.  “Someone is gonna...” he finished before Elenya elbowed him.  “Ow!”

The party could see for a moment the same annoyance in Xanadu’s eyes that had greeted them when he turned Shaun into the flying alligator, and gave Siabrey her now long gone rabbit ears.  The look faded rapidly, as he gazed down at Alisandra, and they could literally see in his face the expression, “not worth my time.”

Rather giddily and excitedly, Siabrey fixed a plate for Lucius, snatching his empty plate from him before he could grab some food, piling it high, and then shoving back towards him in a few seconds.

“Try?” she asked, her voice high, her motions rapid and giggly.  Lucius turned his head a little sideways, and looked at her.  

“You’re a little odd tonight,” he said slowly.  “Are you sure you are ok?  The cooking smells didn’t go to your head, did they?”  She shook her head vigorously, an expectant grin on her lips as he tried some of the stew.

Lucius’ face went beet red, and he fought will all his might to not cough, and instead choked it down.  It took a few moments effort, and he turned to Siabrey.

“Tasths good hun,” he said as his eyes teared up.  He found himself in a crushing bearhug as the hyperactive Siabrey grabbed him.

“Thank you honey!” she cooed excitedly.

“Mmm... tad too much spice in the stew... otherwise very good job Siabrey,” Elenya a few minutes later, to cover up the more apparent reaction of Shaun, who after the first bite set his stew bowl down and only went after the ribs.  Seeing that she was still giddy and hadn’t noticed, Shaun lightly elbowed Lucius.

”Luke... do me a favor, ok?  Get your girl into action more often, ok?  She’s in _such_ a better mood afterwards!  It’ll help keep me alive!”

“Um...” Lucius began, before seeing her staring at him and grinning, “I think if that happened too often, she’d break me...”

“Sooooo...” Tess jumped in, changing the subject rapidly, “Elenya?  Have you and Shaun picked out a name for your kid yet?”  _For the love of the elves, maybe you all can talk about something not involving sex?_

“Um... not yet,” Shaun said, glancing at Elenya.  “We were kind of hoping that some of you might have ideas to help us out.”

“Nuahs!” Siabrey squeaked, which caused many in the party to jump.

“What? Say it slower,” Shaun asked, leaning close to her.  The fighter was bobbing up and down in place almost.

“Nuahs!  Your name spelled... BACKWARDS!” she giggled with laughter.  Shaun made a strange face a Luke, who merely shrugged.

“Um... no.  Something more normal.”

“How about Shawn! With a W!  Like your brother!” Siabrey announced, now definitely bobbing up and down where she was sitting, her face giddy with glee.

“NO!” Shaun snapped loudly, causing the party, even Elenya and the rambunctious Siabrey, to jump back. _I reacted too hard... tone it down... relax Shaun... its not like W is going to come back and get you..._  A few deep breaths later, he repeated, in a more normal voice, “No.  Out of the question.”

“Why?” Siabrey asked, his jolting cry evidently knocking much of her giddiness away, at least temporarily.

“Um... personal reasons...” Shaun quickly offered, before thankfully Elenya interrupted with an idea.

“I think I have one... El-en if its a boy.  You know... El-en with the hyphen.  If its a girl, we could always name her Ellen.  Its dual use!”  The party agreed, and after some more discussion, the topic prompted Tess to ask a very deep question.

“What are you going to do when this is all over, Shaun?”   Shaun went silent, as his mind began to think...  

_What SHOULD I do once this is all over?  I don’t want my former life back... and because of W and my family I can’t go back home and take over my father’s business...  what can I do?_

”You should be a dance teacher!” Siabrey laughed, bouncing up and down again beside Lucius, who stared at her funny before mouthing towards Shaun, “She’s nuts.”

“No... actually I wasn’t thinking that,” Shaun said thoughtfully, “I actually think I’d like to be a guard.”

”A guard?!” Siabrey stopped her hyperactive bobbing, her voice incredulous.  “A guard of what?  A brothel?  Are you... what... gonna give tips to incoming patrons?” she rolled her eyes, and Shaun held up his hand for quiet.

”No... hear me out.  Now, you all know I was a thief... a very good one.  Well, I know what thieves look for... why not the city watch?”  Lucius breaks out into laughter, while Siabrey rolls her eyes again.  

”I’m sure you’ll be on watch... watching as you steal my money!” she quipped, before Elenya interrupted yet again.

”Shauny... actually, I know something you could do that would use your former skills.  I am my father’s only child... and my uncle has no heirs.  Likely one day I will inherit both the magic shop and the tavern... if you could run the tavern, honey...” Shaun laughed.

”I could be an innkeeper!? Great!” he giggled.  “And its not like any thief would be robbing inside my establishment!  I’d be ready to kick them out with a swift kick of my boot!  Huzzah!” he shouted in excitement, his leg in a mid-kick when he noticed the party staring at him, somewhat afraid.  “Sorry,” he sat down quickly.  “Um... what about you, Tess?” Shaun asked quickly, trying to divert attention.

“Um... well...” Tess began slowly.

“You could always live with me and Lucius!” Siabrey excitedly offered, “After all, you’re like a sister to me!”

”Um... no no no...” Tess quickly declined, “I... I wouldn’t want to intrude.”  _Good save Tess... can’t blurt out that they’re messing around like bunnies would annoy you to no end..._  “I think I would want to have my own concert hall... in Irulas or Iskeldrun or some big city like that.  And there,” her hands began to wave gracefully in the air as unsounded music lifted in her head, “I will perform for adoring audiences and live in the lap of luxury for years upon years... Heaven knows I’ve earned it with you jokers.”  The party laughed, before turning their attention the Lucius.

”Um... me?” he pointed at himself, and they nodded.  “Well... I’ll likely be occupied for a while rebuilding Holstean...”

“Why not move your capital to Obash, or close to the desert, my love?” Siabrey suggested hopefully.  _I would sure enjoy it... and perhaps I could convert you to the ways of the desert as well... heh...yes... that could be fun..._ her mind darted about.

“No,” he said gently, bringing her daydream to a halt.  “I can’t... the city of Holstean right now is in the center of all the iron, mithril, and precious metal mines at the southern end of the valley.  Economics, love,” he ran a hand along her now downcast face.  “However,” he added quietly, “I will build us a villa between Obash and Kardatic, where we can stay during the winter... and you can take flying lessons from your father...” his smile grew as he saw her eyes open wide in wonder.  _I have no clue how I’m going to pay for that, but I’ll find a way,_ Luke hid behind his smile.

”You... you would?” Siabrey stammered hopefully, before crushing him in an embrace when he nodded his head yes.  _He really loves me!  Building a villa!  In the desert!_  Her mind leaped in realization of the potentialities that this could prove.  _So his little statement before Obash was not a prank... it was something real!  He does want to marry me!  We’ll live together... in a peaceful place, and grow old side by side... with children...

Wait.... CHILDREN?_

Siabrey’s daydream screamed to a crashing halt.  _Children... but they will have Ananias’ blood in their veins as well!  They’ll run the trouble he has!  Oh no... I could never do that!_

The thought troubled her mind enough that later that night she sought out Tess privately to ask her for advice.  When she explained her mental predicament, Tess merely laughed quietly, before whispering back, “So?  The child will have a trickle of demon blood in him.  They child will also have an ocean full of siabrie blood in him.  It should make no difference, if you two raise the children properly,” the bard smiled.  Siabrey relaxed, and thanked Tess... and her mind went back to the delayed daydream...

_and children... how many?  Two is too few... three?  Four?  Five is the most I could take, though I understand some nobles have seven or eight..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Boredom, and the Party Hitch-hikes by Dragon*

The party went to sleep that night, fully aware that the next day would be a day of boredom.

As expected, when they rose that morning, there was little to do.  Siabrey, Tess, and Shaun attempted to help the dragons with their carpentry as much as possible, but due to their lack of experience, all three were limited quickly to ferrying water occasionally to a tired dragon... which meant nothing to do for half hour spans.

“Are you bored?” Xanadu came over, wiping some dust off of his half-elven hands, and the party nodded.  He smiled gently and said, “Well, someone should comfort Renee and her mother.  They went through some traumatic events two nights ago, and they could use some words of support.”

The party nodded, and headed towards the tower, happy to be doing something, but a little depressed at what would come...



“Now, Siabrey... let me talk to them,” Tess cautioned as the party reached the tower.  “I am the silver tongued one here... you....”  Siabrey put her hands on her hips, and Tess paused momentarily, “...um... well... you’re... steel tongued, dear.”  Siabrey gave a huff, and Lucius chuckled.

The doors at the base of the tower were opened by a red eyed Renee, fresh tear streaks still coursing down her face.  She breathed deeply, before motioning them to come in.  Tess immediately buried the girl in a hug, and she sniffled some before breaking away and leading the party further inside.

“Please,” Renee said quietly, her voice weak but unwavering, “don’t... don’t apologize for what happened to the guards, or my father.  You did what had to be done... and you did not kill my father... that monster did.”

”We are still sorry Renee,” Siabrey said before Tess could react, “We’re sorry that a family as nice as yours could get dragged into something as horrible as this.”

_Whoa,_ Tess’ mind screeched to a halt.  _Did Siabrey actually say that?  Hmm... maybe I’m rubbing off some... thank Honoria..._   Tess gave a slight, inward smile at this thought as the party was taken into the same small banquet room they had been in only two days earlier.  A similarly red faced Brynhilda stood at their entry.  The party bowed.

“That’s... not necessary,” Brynhilda said, her voice also weak but not breaking, “I... we... owe you a debt of thanks.  My husband would thank you right now... for saving his wife and daughter, and who knows who else,” Brynhilda said before breathing deeply and giving a wracking shudder.

“Nonetheless... we are sorry for the lives lost, m’lady,” Tess bowed.  “Is there anything we can do to help ease your pain while we are here?”  _I feel bad for the guards Grumki slammed around... they didn’t know what they were involved in..._

Brynhilda gave a sad smile, and shook her head.  “Your defeat of the monster was more than enough.  As my daughter has likely already told you, you have done more than enough... we should thank _you_.  My only wish is to know what that creature was... and to make sure none of its kind can come back.”  Tess frowned, and went into thought for a second before looking back up.

“M’lady... your husband had a library... correct?”  The lady of the manor nodded, and Tess grunted.  “Hmmm... perhaps if we take a look there, then maybe we could find some clues as to what happened.”  Shaun frowned immediately, and questioned whether it was trapped.

“Yes... his library is at the top of the tower...I can go ahead and take down his precautions,” Brynhilda volunteered.  “Please give me a few minutes... Renee shall lead the way.”  The woman’s face seemed to lose its sadness in favor of a purpose, and she left the room with a graceful bow.

A few minutes later, the party climbed up the long, spiral staircase inside the middle of the tower... that is, everyone save Tess, who floated up the central hole using her songs of _levitation_.    At seeing this, an out of breath Shaun remarked that the bard was, “...nothing more than a show-off.”  They found Brynhilda already looking through volumes, frowning.  

“It is exactly as it was the last time I can remember... a month ago, if Renee is right... save his last diary logbook is missing...”  She pointed towards one shelf where it appeared a single book on the third row was missing.  Tess immediately grabbed the book next to the empty spot.

“Do you mind?” she asked quietly, looking to Brynhilda, who nodded in accepting.  “Hmmm...”  Tess flipped to the final page, and read aloud.

_“Logbook...

Today I ran into an actual copper dragon... a real one!  He was a large specimen, perhaps 80 feet long... maybe several centuries old.  Once I discovered he spoke, just as the little ones did, there was an exciting and delightful banter.  He was wise and witty, an excellent creature.  I plan to go out soon and try to persuade him to come with me to my home... that he might meet some other people.  Perhaps we can teach these commoners that dragons are not all evil.

Oh, and a side note.  On the way home today, I found a little girl with black hair on the side of the road.  She appeared very distraught and was crying for her mother.  I comforted her, and brought her here, back to the tower, until I can finish some divinations to see if I can find where her parents are.”_

”That’s where the demon child came from,” Tess said aloud softly as she read the description of the little girl, _black hair... young..._    Tess and the party searched the books some more, but found no other useful information.  After Renee asked if there was nothing more she could do, the party thanked her and her mother for their hospitality.  



It was early the next morning when the party was awakened by the incessant shaking of a half elf’s hands.

“Wake up!” Xanadu would snap at each in turn, pushing them out of their pleasurable slumber and into the harsh morning light.

“Nghrgh!” Shaun groaned in anger and drowsiness, batting his hands for a few minutes before finally sitting up with a grouchy grunt.  _Why the hell are we being woken up so damn early?_ his mind growled... a growl that became verbal when he saw the half elf leaning down so his face was just in front of Shaun’s, merriment playing in his eyes.

“Rise and shine, sleepy one!” Xanadu grinned, patting Shaun on the head.  He was clearly enjoying being the tormentor instead of the victim for once, “the harnesses and gondola are ready.  You fly with dragons in an hour!”



“Stho,” Siabrey spoke around the mouthful of stew that the stout Alisandra had already cooked up for the party, “Xanthy... got oder da plan?”  Xanadu turned his ear sideways slightly, before realizing what she said and nodding.

“Hmm... very well.   I will carry the gondola carrying you all.  You will be strapped in.  Alisandra will come with...  and she will carry your horses...”

“Um...” Shaun asked, his voice confused, “I don’t know about anyone else’s mount, but I know Kosher...”

“Kother... hoot the heh ith Kother?” Siabrey asked, raising an eyebrow at him, still chewing.  

“Kosher!  My horses’ name is Kosher!” Shaun pointed at the animal with annoyance.  Siabrey and Elenya both looked at him strangely... he decided to ignore their looks and continue.  “Anyway.  I don’t know about Lightning or whatever Siabrey’s horse is named, but Kosher won’t like flying...”  Siabrey cleared her throat.

“He’ll be strapped in, but who’d put the horses to sleep?  Otherwise they’ll likely stru...”  Before Siabrey finished her sentence, Xanadu gave a very annoyed look and raised his hand, waving it about.

“Um... yeah?  700-year-old wizard?  Hm?  I... I think I just _might_ be able to handle that,” he said, voice dripping with sarcasm.  Siabrey looked at him sideways, and laughed.

“Do that face again, Xanny!  That was hilarious!” she sputtered.

“No,” the wizard growled, before continued deftly to another topic,   “Now.  The other dragons will follow us... a day behind.  We’ll go invisible with our magic, don’t worry, you’ll be invisible too, and fly low over Irulas, to scout things out before landing a bit outside the city so you can ride in.”  He gave a smile, “Of course, we don’t want to unnecessarily scare them before Lucius can explain our plan to the Princess, and/or the Crown Prince...”

“What plan?” Tess asked curiously, and Lucius waved off her question.  

“We dragons will then enter the city as humanoids the next day... so we _will_ be in the city with you, should your blonde haired friend or the Princess try anything stupid.”  He crossed his arms confidently.  “Now... into the gondola with you.  The others will help tie you in, and secure your supplies...”



It was a few hours later, and Siabrey sat in a huff next to Tess.  She craned her head, and found she could only see part of Lucius’ head before the extra straps the cautious Xanadu had put on _everyone_ stopped her movement.

The takeoff from the ground had been... amazing.  The feeling of bouncing, jumping about as the dragon broke into a run, building speed before finally leaping into the air.  Xanadu and the gondola had seemed to hang, dangling in the air for seconds that dragged seemingly into hours, even falling back slightly... causing Siabrey to cringe, before the first massive _whumph_ echoed in the air, as his wings thundered through their first downbeat.  Rather quickly, the ground underneath grew small, fading from sight almost, and the party shivered in the extra clothes Xanadu had given them to keep them warm in the cold of the great heights.

_Dammit_ she growled.  Only an hour before she had been sitting beside Lucius in the back of the gondola... the perfect place for the two of them to... keep themselves occupied.  _I don’t know why Xanny made us change places!  We behaved!  For the most part at least..._ 

She knew exactly what caused the seating arrangement to change... the question she asked Lucius that she should have never asked.  _I should have just done it_ she thought.  Of course when she asked, “Luke, is it ok if I... try you out airborne?” Xanadu immediately began chastising the two, and headed towards a graceful landing in a mountain valley.  There, a seating order had been enforced... Tess by Siabrey, Grumki by Shaun, and Pellaron beside Elenya.  Aris now held the rear.

Tess gave a noticeable sigh, which caused Siabrey to jump slightly.  

“What’s wrong?” Siabrey asked, leaning close to her dear friend... her sister in her eyes.  Tess smiled distantly, and looked back from the awe-inspiring view outside, towards Siabrey.

“See those mountains?” she leaned and pointed.  Siabrey’s eyes followed her friend’s indications towards a towering line of peaks, perfect as a marching column of soldiers, crowned with helms of glaciers and snow.  “Those, my dearest, are the Balarac Mountains... some call them the roof of the world, and the backbone of the sky...” Tess said in some wonder.  “And all of that snow reminds me of home.”

“Where was home, Tess?” Siabrey asked, realizing that for all the intimate details she knew of her friend, even meeting his family (technically), she didn’t know where she was originally _from_.

“Far to the north... along the Northern Tundras, where there was a great amount of ice and snow...  I can remember my snowball fights with Quin,”  Tess smiled, “he would pack so much ice into...”

“I’ve only seen snow twice before today,” Siabrey said quietly, thinking to her own ancestral home... the Sipner family manor.  Far far away from the Northern Tundras, indeed even from the deserts her father called home, it was along the southern coasts of the Empire.... where instead of snow, children baked in heat and along the sandy beaches.  “I can remember seeing sand fights... never any snowball fights.  I likely wouldn’t have been allowed to play anyway...”

“What!?” Tess turned, looking directly at Siabrey in a loss for words.  “You’ve never been in a snowball fight?  Ever?”  Siabrey shook her head sadly.  “Why, for the love of the gods?!” Tess asked again, incredulous that anyone would deny their child that opportunity.

“My wings... my mother thought it would scare the other children... she was protecting me,” Siabrey said distantly.  She remembered the stares, the whispers that something was wrong with the Sipner daughter...  she felt a gentle hand on her shoulder, and smiled at Lucius’ touch.  The hand retreated away, and suddenly she heard Xanadu growl.

_”What?”_ the dragon complained.  He’d landed once already today... by the gods, if one of them had to go to the bathroom, they would have to hold it!

“Xanny... we need to land.  Now.  In the snow!”  Lucius said rather firmly.  They all heard a dragon snort.

_“Why?”_

”Siabrey has never seen snow up close!  It’ll only take a few minutes!” Lucius’ voice edged towards a whine... Siabrey could tell from the one eye of his she could see that he was calculating... hoping this would annoy Xanadu into agreeing.  It did.

Gently the great dragon circled round, coming down from great height and landing softly into the snow between two great peaks.  As the party climbed out of the gondola,  they sank several inches into deep, heavy snow.  The snow was perfect for a fight.... and no winds whipped up around them... it was neither too cold, nor too hot so the snow would be melty... perfect weather as well.

_This is... so strange!_ Siabrey’s mind thought in wonder as she sank up over her boot feet in the icy snow, _One doesn’t sink this far in sand... and it doesn’t slide as much..._  Before more thoughts could be formed by her mind enraptured by the experience, a blast of icy cold lashed through her stomach.  She looked down in time to see a large chunk of snow dripping from her stomach tunic, and looked up in time to see a laughing Lucius some twenty feet away.  Her mind was in shock for a millisecond, before two and two came together, and she launched herself at the boy.  “I’ll get you!” she laughed, scooping up some snow herself and flinging it at him, her random piling of snow breaking apart in the air... she hadn’t packed it.

A mad free for all ensued.  Elenya, one of the most adept, avoided initially snowballing anyone.  Instead, she gathered a great deal of snow in her arms, and with a small jump and careful timing, dumped the mass on Shaun’s head.

Siabrey’s chase of Luke didn’t fare well.  She wasn’t used to having to hike up her step in order to run, and stumbled through the snow as the far more experienced Luke teased her, running slowly but staying just out of reach.  As she lunched for him, another icy blast hit her in the middle of the back... and this one had a slight sting as well.  Siabrey spun around, to see Tess hurriedly gathering more snow into her hands.  With a cry of laughter and vengeance, the fighter hurled herself at the bard, knocking her into a snow bank, and the two began to wrestle, as Siabrey tried, with some success, to rub snow in Tess’ face.

Shaun and Lucius stopped whaling on each other long enough to see this, and jointly pronounce the event as qualifying for descriptions such as “wow,”  “oh my,” and Shaun’s favorite, “that’s hot.”

It didn’t distract Shaun long, and quickly the rogue decided as Xanadu had gently mocked him early in the morning, it was Shaun’s turn for vengeance.  Carefully he made a perfect snowball... perfect ice, perfect snow mixture, perfect size... and launched it at the dragon’s face.  Xanadu gave a growl, flicked the snow away with a minute snap of his head, and ignored the rogue... to Shaun’s chagrin.

Siabrey had just arisen from victoriously rubbing snow all over Tess’ face when she felt a great shove from behind, and tumbled into a snow bank.  An “Uf!” echoed in her ears as a warm body fell on top of her, and the laughter that came from her assailant marked him as none other than Lucius.

She was excited... it was once again a case where strenuous activity got her senses and needs going, and she needed an outlet... a way to expend all that energy, and her mind immediately flashed to her favorite method of getting tired.  Her eyes looked up at Luke’s and smiled for a different reason than his laughter.  _I haven’t had a snowball fight before... heck, I’ve never fallen in snow before!  Why not have another first in the snow?_ her mind purred, and she yanked close for a kiss.  She could tell by his rather eager response that he had the same thing on his mind... but then he growled.

“Um...” he managed to pull away, rather reluctantly, “there’s people around.    I’ll have to owe you,” he smiled.  She sighed in slight annoyance, before giving him a smile to let him know it wasn’t him she was annoyed with.

”Very well... you know I collect on debts,” she grinned, before a loud “Ow!” brought both of them sitting up, and gathered the attention of all the non-dragons present.

Pellaron was standing in a drift of snow up to his waist, snow dripping off of his head, his shoulders, arms, and tunic.  As he looked down with disgust, Grumki stood in front of him, arms crossed in self-satisfaction.  As he saw the looks of confusion from the party, Grumki grinned, shrugged, and announced, “What?  The strength of Kord requires large snowballs!”

Finally, the chaos began to wind down after Xanadu grew bored and began clearing his massive dragon throat.  As the party started back towards the gondolas, Lucius picked Siabrey up from the snow, with a grin.

“So hon... how was your first snowball fight?” he asked, a big grin on his face.  He sidled up next to her, carefully keeping an arm from view.

_He’s smiling about more than me..._ Siabrey thought, knowing his face.  “Yes... I had a lot of fun.  Maybe when you build that villa you talked about, it should be partway... YEEAAAHH!” 

Siabrey let out a scream of surprise as Lucius crammed a mass of snow down the front of her tunic, and burst out laughing.  Once her mind got past the intense cold, Siabrey reached down her tunic front... a move that stopped Lucius’ laughing, and started some staring... and threw the snow in the stunned young man’s face.

“I win,” she said, before proudly sashaying back to the gondola.   She then deftly avoided him as he approached as well, fearing retribution.  As he civilly took his seat and they rose aloft again, she began to let down her nerves.

_Surely a snowball would have melted by this time in his hands?_ Siabrey mused.  She was not an expert on physics, but she did pick up quickly on how fast the snow could vanish if one held it too long.  

”Tess, thank you for the idea of stopp... YEEAEAAGH!” she screeched again in surprise, as cold slammed down her back.  Her hands flew towards the back bottom of her tunic, and felt a large lump of snow sitting there, as a low, quiet voice chuckled over her shoulder... and she knew she had underestimated her foe in that... match.

”No Siabrey... _I_ win,” Lucius laughed.  “I love the ability of _chill touch_.”

Siabrey turned, managing to twist the straps around until she could face him.  “Luke... you complain about me misusing magic?” she grinned.




The flight continued at incredible pace, and it was only four hours later when a distant blob on the horizon made itself out to be the growing city of Irulas... its grey, brown, and stucco warrens contrasting with its great, white washed wall, temples, and palaces.  To the party’s surprise, rather suddenly, Xanadu above them seemed to vanish... only clear blue sky was ahead.  Below... only the rushing of the ground... as well as nothing to the front, and no one to the rear.

After a few seconds a fear, they realized they had been rendered invisible...  and rather quietly, Shaun’s mind had a thought.

”Hey, Elenya...” he hissed, “No one can see us... which means....”

”Luuucius...” Siabrey’s voice also cooed, “where are you?  I want to collect on your debt...” She evidently forgot who was sitting next to her, as the party had only a few seconds of silence before a sudden yelp, sounding like Tess, screeched through the air.

”I am _not_ Lucius, in case you forgot!” her stern voice hissed a few seconds later, “and I do _not_ appreciate being touched in that manner!  Some ladies of the night might go for that, but I don’t!”  While they couldn’t see Siabrey’s red face, some giggles went around as the imagined how crimson her face must have been.

As their flight brought them closer to the great city, they slowly were able to make out the landmarks they had known before... the Great Temple of Hieroneous, with its abasements and courtyards, the Temple of Sune, the large statute of the goddess standing in the square at the temple’s front.  Of course, the Temple of Pelor, from above looking in the shape of a massive sun disk... and finally the massive columns and numerous terraced gardens of the Imperial Palace...

_Where the bitch now resides,_ Siabrey thought darkly.  _Though this Alexander sounds interesting.  I bet he’s nothing but a bitch too... but if Rogar was telling the truth, and they are fighting... an enemy of an enemy is my friend..._

As the swooped low over the city, slowly down, the party began to make out a noise over the rush of air and the occasional wing beat.

“Um... Shaun?  You hear that?” Tess called out, and a few seconds later Shaun replied.

“Yeah... it sounds like bells... but they aren’t ringing... they’re playing the same one... one of the deeper bells... again and again...”

“They’re tolling...” Lucius said quietly.

“What the heck does that mean?” Siabrey asked aloud.  _Maybe someone clocked the bitch in the palace, and the city is celebrating?_

”Something bad happened,” Xanadu said softly, “A great defeat, a disaster... or the death of someone important...”

“Maybe Zoe died.  We can all hope for that,” Siabrey spat in annoyance.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Stodiana Sipner, and a Revelation*

As the party flew in a lazy, quiet circle above the city, the tolling of the bells seemed to become constant... even louder.  It became rather apparent that bells, from the belfries of churches and temples to those in the universities and academies to the large ones in town squares used to mark time... all were tolling.  Hundreds, perhaps thousands of bells pealing out low tones... almost a metallic moan.

_Whatever happened, it must’ve been important,_ Tess reasoned as the end of the lazy circle came about, and Xanadu pronounced the city, _”normal, save the war camps to the north and south.”_

The party craned in their straps, and to both the north and south, they could see row upon row, line upon line of tents, stretching as far as the eye could see.

“The army...” Siabrey said quietly, her voice filled with wonder.  _There must be... five score thousand at least..._ her mind thought, seeing the rows of tents.   They were flying low enough that she could see the seemingly ant-like soldiers  scurrying about, orderlies going from noble tent to noble tent, officers on horseback trotting to and fro.

_“We’re going to land you below the southern army camps.”_ Xanadu’s draconic voice growled.  _”We’ll then let you on your way.”_

“Xanadu,” Tess said softly, “thank you for everything.”  She reached up, and stroked the belly of the dragon as they gracefully lowered closer to the ground.  A grateful purr came from his massive throat, as the massive gravelly voice cooed, _”You are all welcome.”_

“If we need you, Xanny, where can we find you?” Shaun asked.

_”I shall likely be once again in the Library of the Church of Pelor.  Someone needs to find out how to destroy that staff the Countess has...  as well as some other information.  Alisandra will be doing the same... in the Imperial Library.”_

As the party looked around, the ground was now speeding by, close and personal as the dragon drifted 30...20...10 feet above the ground.  With a sharp buck, Xanadu’s legs thundered into the ground in mid-stride, and the dragon jogged to a halt.  A rumble nearby testified that Alisandra had landed as well.



“Its nice having a pair of adult dragons as friends,” Tess said, waving as Xanadu and Alisandra took to the air again.  The party’s horses mulled about around them, still a little groggy from just waking up.

“Yeah, it is,” Elenya agreed, before she began checking over her little brown mare.  As Tess, petted her light mare Sunshine, her mind wandered.

_The army looked very impressive... in their camp setup at least.  We’re likely going to need to ride through there... I don’t think Sunshine will have a problem...  hey...  Luke is a Count, isn’t he?  Well then..._ she grinned, and pulled out her harp.  A few quiet, loving spellchords later, she held in her hand a large eagle banner with the colors of House Caladron.

”How... did... you do that?” Lucius asked in wonder as Tess mounted Sunshine, holding the banner high.  Tess giggled.

“The same way I made those boltcutters in the desert!  With my musical magic!”  _I love my abilities at minor creation!_ she giggled.  “’Tis a banner for Your Lordship,” she gave a graceful bow to her friend, “so the troops may know your coming.”

”I... um... thanks Tess,” Lucius looked, not sure what to say as he finally mounted Lightning, his own warhorse.  “Thats very kind,” he continued... obvious still a little confused and much overwhelmed by the idea of having a banner preceding him.  Tess grinned, and with gusto, reined around her horse and led the small troop into the camps.

”Make way for Lord Lucius Caladron!” Tess called out... mostly to response from average soldiers of looking and staring confused...


Siabrey cantered alongside Lucius as they rode into the camp, giving her love a halfway glance every few seconds.  _He looks handsome in that armor... _ her mind started to coo, and drift into plans involving bathhouses, before her brow furrowed.  _Is that a dirt patch?_ she growled, and looked a little closer.  _Yes it is!  And there’s another... and another... and... gah!  Luke, you should’ve let me clean this for you!_ she started to mentally complain, before her eyes thought she spotted something behind him.  

_What?_ she did a double take, and focused her eyes away from Lucius, and on the distant object... a flag flapping in the breeze...

...a flag she recognized all too well.

“No...” her voice said quietly.  _Can’t be..._ she thought, reining up her horse to look.  At seeing her stop, Lucius stopped, and the small calvacade pulled up as well.

“Siabrey? Hon? Something wrong?” Luke looked at her, eyes questioning... and confused.

Siabrey’s eyes flashed from the banner, to the shield in Lucius’ hand... then back to the banner.  Without a word, she pulled her horses reins hard, and began to thunder towards the tent with the banner, at full gallop.  Lucius was quickly, behind her, followed by the rest of the party.

_No... please no!_ part of her cried... and part of her cried that what she saw should be so.  _There’s so much to talk about... so much to..._

”Lord Lucius Caladron!” Tess’ voice cried over the tumult as Siabrey reined her horse so sharply it reared and its neigh echoed through the camp.  IT was clearly evident the bard had taken the impromptu role of herald with gusto.

The tent was rose colored, and the men that walked about it wore armor dyed or tinted crimson.... and Siabrey’s heart sank and rose a little more.  Finally, a middle aged woman with a riot of color for hair leaned out of the tent, and Siabrey’s heart leapt into her throat.

_Mother!?_  her mind screeched, as she saw her mother Stodiana’s face, then the crimson armor of the Sipner family guard on her shoulders, and as her head lolled back, the last thing her eyes saw before she fainted was the large “S” of the Sipner family coat of arms, a dolphin, a set of wings, and a crescent moon around the letter...


“Wake up!” Tess said in annoyance after tossing water on Siabrey’s face.  The multi-haired woman hovered over the girl, concern wracked over her face.  As the fighter slowly woke up, Tess took in the woman, gauging her... and noticed easily that she looked almost exactly like Siabrey... save she was obviously 20 or so years older, and did not have the traits that would have obviously come from Siabrey’s father (wing, skin color, eyes).

“Siabrey...” Tess said quietly to her waking friend, “is this your...”

“Mother?” the woman said, taking a cold, wet cloth and applying it to Siabrey’s forehead.  “Yes... Stodiana Sipner... matriarch of the Sipner family... and you are the friends she spoke of in her last letter?”  the woman spoke, talking more towards Siabrey’s head than the people she referenced.  She looked up in surprise when Lucius hurried in grabbed Siabrey’s hand.

“Mom...” Siabrey said, her voice quiet and only slowly gaining strength, “what are you doing here?  You are supposed to be on the coast... safe...”

”I’m here to fight.  There was a callup of troops, I responded.  What are you doing here?” Stodiana answered quickly and sharply.  Her hands went to her hips, in a move that reminded the party alot of when Siabrey grew upset and started asking questions.

”I’m... guarding him,” she motioned slowly to Luke, who was by now rubbing her forehead gently, hoping to set her at ease.  Stodiana looked at Lucius, and then her daughter, and her eyes grew slightly wider at their closeness.  She apparently recognized there was more to the story than she was being told.  Far more.

“Daughter... do you guard him only?” she asked carefully, looking at Lucius with her eyes.  She seemed relieved a tad when he gave her a small smile, but when he shook his head no, the part could see her already start to wobble.

“She is... my... um... consort?” Lucius said awkwardly... Tess felt sorry for the boy.  _That is not how one is supposed to first meet one’s potential in-laws..._  Stodiana’s mind evidently decided that was too much information to process, and she wavered fro a second, before she fell to the ground in a faint.

_Like Mother like Daughter,_ Tess thought, as water was found to revive the lady.

It was a few minutes later before Stodiana was revived, and another minute or so before Siabrey felt comfortable talking to her... she didn’t want any more of her revelations to cause her mother to faint again.  Her mother speaking told her it was alright.

“So... you are... um.... married to Lord... um?” Stodiana began, slowly.

“Lucius... Lucius Caladron,” Luke said quietly, giving a deferential nod.  Siabrey shook her head no.

“No, Mom, but we are... um... far closer than a bodyguard and her charge.”  Stodiana raised an eyebrow, and Siabrey leaned closer, her voice dropping to a deadpan.  “Far, far closer.”  Stodiana’s eyes went wide, but then narrowed into a smile.

“Well... Siabrey, I can see you, like me once, can choose your company well,” she smiled, eyeing the boy.   “I’m proud of you... you found and have kept a man for...”

“Two and a half months,” Lucius said, a little proudly... likely he was pleased to be meeting Stodiana’s muster.  “We met through some very... harrowing circumstances.”

Siabrey’s eyes went big at that moment, and she began to spill her guts of information.  Of the sword, and how it has grown intelligent.  Of her meeting Lucius and Tess, their quest, and how things arrived here.  Of Kelir... and why he left her.

At the last, Stodiana’s face clearly dropped, and a sad smile crossed her lips.  “Now I know why he left me... so many years ago.”  She looked up, and clutched Siabrey’s hand, “He knew me too well.  Thats why... and he loved me.”  She gave a slight sniffle, before coughing, and sitting up straight.   

“I was young... headstrong... something like you were when you left the manor.  I would have followed him to the ends of my days....perhaps when this mess is over, I may find him again...”

“Mother, go search for him now,” Siabrey said, her voice deadpan as she grabbed Stodiana’s shoulders.  “The Countess’ armies will march north, with a vast host... a quarter of a million possibly.  You should not be here!  Its not safe!”

“You’re here!” Stodiana said sharply.  “I came here out of family honor... someone needed to command the family soldiers sent during the callup!  Siabrey,” her voice changed from sharp to reasoning, “it is not like I have no combat experience... your sword was originally mine,” she pointed at _Kelir_.

_So she wielded a katana?_ Tess’ mind thought in wonder, _Damn impressive._

”Mother, did you hunt demons?  No, you didn’t!  I have!  Please!  Go... go to the desert to find Kelir.. or go home!  I don’t want you getting hurt!”  Siabrey pleaded, only to see her mother shake her head.

“I am here to fight as much as any other noble.  It is my duty, my job.   Perhaps one day I can go back and rekindle my love with Kelir... perhaps not.  You my love are fortunate... you, like I once, have a love that fights by your side.”  With the deft touch of a noble, Stodiana swiftly changed the subject from her being here, to Siabrey’s love interest.

“My dearest, I pray that you have found a love like that, like the one I and Kelir shared,” she said, looking deep into Siabrey’s eyes.  Siabrey smiled, and laughed and nodded.

“Yes, mother... I have.  Lucius loves me enough he turned down the Empire... and I love him enough the Princess Zoe hates me.”  

Stodiana laughed, pulling Siabrey close. “Good... once you find a love like that, don’t let it go!  Why does the Empress hate you?” Stodiana asked, and Siabrey’s mind caught a subtle word difference... a subtle but extremely important one.  _Empress?_

“Don’t you mean _Princess_ Zoe?” she asked guardedly.

“No... Empress Zoe... as of two days ago.  His Majesty Alexius passed... Zoe is now Empress...”


=============================================

(DM's Note: And thus the return of the beloved Princess... *ahem*  Empress Zoe...   )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An Old, Far More Dangerous Foe...*

”What!?” Tess cried in shock, as the other members of the party let their mouths fall agape.  “Zoe is _Empress!?_”

Stodiana nodded her head yes... rather sadly.  The woman’s eyes seemed to reflect a distaste for the princess that long preceded her knowledge that her daughter and Zoe had gotten into a scuffle of some kind.

“Unfortunately,” Stodiana sighed, “yes, she is Empress.  Considering the fact the Empire is about to march to war, we would have been far better served if Alexander was in command... he is an experienced soldier.”  The party was too focused on Stodiana’s words to notice Lucius’ eyes light up at the mention of Alexander’s name.  Stodiana continued, “But... apparently fate has seen it sufficient that the first-born of Alexius’ eldest son is a prima donna more concerned about court stations than battle stations.”

“Dammit!” Siabrey spits out, before her face went red at remembering she was in front of her mother.  “Sorry mom, I didn’t...” she started to apologize, before seeing that Stodiana’s face did not reflect any reproach... instead interest was in her eyes.

”I might understand your cursing if you explained to me why exactly you and Zoe got into such a feud.  To attract the ire of an Imperial family member does take... a certain amount of skill,” the older woman said dryly, as she folded her arms across her chest.

“Um... well... it was over Lucius,” Siabrey began slowly.  _I need to keep my temper in check_ she winced, trying to keep her emotions down.  Stodiana arched an eyebrow as her daughter continued, slowly, and tenatively, “...um... she was supposed to be betrothed to Lucius...” She suddenly paused, and her self control suddenly broke as the memories of the woman, how the princess had treated her, and how the vile woman had treated her beloved Lucius like chattel.  _Damn her to hell!_

“Mom, she is nothing more than a two bit tavern wench!  She... she  threatened me and Luke, she was obstinate, a complete jackass, and she seems to put our rivalry ahead of protecting the Empire!  She treated Luke like.. like...GAH!" her coherent speech disappeared in a string of swearing, but resuming again,  "...he...he was a piece of fricking property for her to mount!  She didn’t even give a snarfing care that he loved me, and I loved him!” Siabrey’s eyes began to tear up in a rage, as her hands starting to open and clench dangerously.  “Someone that... that... damn stupid doesn’t deserve to work in a damn brothel, let alone a fricking Empress!”

Stodiana looked at Lucius, whose face showed a little shock that his love was capable of such terrific outbursts of swearing.  She then looked back at the still fuming Siabrey, and her eyes filled with sympathy.  She reached out and pulled her fuming daughter close, as Siabrey’s tears turned into sobs.

“Its ok,” Stodiana whispered into her ear as her daughter continued to cry.  She patted the back of her head gently, and looked over at Lucius, motioning him with a small, gentle movement of her head to come over.  He did, putting his arm around Siabrey’s shaking shoulders as Stodiana whispered in her ear, “It’ll be ok, my child.  It’ll be ok.  I am proud of you...” 

“You have accomplished far more mischief than I was even able to by your age,” she whispered lovingly into Siabrey’s ear, and the phrase had the desired effect, as Siabrey’s sobs mixed with at least one chuckle before the girl pulled away, her tear streaked face looking her mother in the eye.  

“You really mean that?  About being proud of me?” she managed to say between sniffles.  Stodiana nodded, and gave her daughter a wry grin. 

“How could a mother not be proud of a daughter that has accomplished so much?”  She hen leaned closer to Siabrey, and whispered in a conspiratal tone, “and a daughter who has picked a great fool as an enemy?”   Stodiana’s quip brought another chuckle in between Siabrey’s sniffles.

“Thanks, mom,” she placed Stodiana into a bearhug, whose strength even surprised the head of House Sipner.  Stodiana’s face of shock changed into a contented smile as Siabrey rested there... quiet for all of ten seconds before the older dispute came back.   

”I love you...” Siabrey said, before pulling back to look her mom in the face, “thats why I don’t want you here.  You don’t even have your katana!  I do!” Her voice reflected a mix of love, but increasingly it also held annoyance.  Stodiana’s face darkened a bit, and the party tensed as it became apparent Sipner family tempers might soon match.

“Someone needs to lead the troops from our manor lands... why not me, the one with combat experience?”  Stodiana said coolly.  “Besides, I have a longsword, it will serve well as you use _Kelir_.”

“But mother, really...” Siabrey’s voice dropped all hints of love, and grew complete with annoyance.  A couple threatened sniffs were beaten back.

“Siabrey,” Tess said, touching her friend on the shoulder, “it’s not wise to question your mother’s desire and wish to defend her country and people.  It’s a decision for her to make.”  The rebuke was gentle, and Tess hoped it would stem a brewing fight.

Siabrey groaned.  “Mom, we’ll talk about this later.  Right now, we need to get into the city.”  It was an admission of tactical defeat.  _You may have won the battle... but I’ll win this little war..._ Siabrey’s mind thought, trying hard not to imagine life if something happened to her mother.  Stodiana gave a smile and folded her arms again.

“We shall discuss it then, my child.  Till then,” she dropped her triumphant pose, and gave Siabrey a hug, “take care, little one.  Your mother’s love and blessings go with you.”

“You take care as well, mom,” Siabrey said quietly.  “I’ll be coming back here in a day or two to hash this out.”  _I’ll take command of the troops,_ her mind suggested as a statement to begin the argument anew, but then rejected it.  There would be time for placing reason in her mother’s mind later.  For now... hugs of goodbye.

“Now, I know where her stubbornness comes from,” Lucius leaned over and whispered into Shaun’s ear.

The rogue laughed.



It was an hour or so later when the party finally arrived in Irulas itself.

“Now, love, I understand where some of your traits... your beauty, your humor...” Lucius began to speak to Siabrey.

“Your brashness, your tactlessness,” Tess interjected with a smile, earning a courtesy swing from Siabrey, who laughed herself.  She was certainly feeling much better than before... and all knew her mother’s assurances that she would be safe, as well as her support of her daughter, had done much to help that.

“Yes, I get many traits from her,” Siabrey sighed. 

“She is a remarkable woman... is it true that she took down two of those... um.. sandhogs by herself?” Grumki asked.  Siabrey nodded, and Grumki gave a great laugh.  “Next time I meet this Stodiana, I must give her a backslap in congratulations, as the strength of Kord requires good battle stories!”  Thankfully the half orc missed the wince given by Siabrey and several other party members at the mention of his backslap.

The party shortly drew close to the Great Temple of Pelor, their former residence while in the city.  Tess had decided it might be a good idea to check in there for any notices or messages left while they had been gone for the past few weeks.  They were greeted by the acolytes by name... they were all well known to the priests by this point... and led to their old quarters.  The High Priest himself greeted them, in a far better mood than the last time they saw him, when he had admonished them for their activities within the temple.

Several messages indeed had been left by various people.  The first was a short, cryptic note, written in a familiar handwriting: _”Was here to see you, but you were out.  Find us when you get a chance, we’re in Irulas.  – Hidalas and Harrapias.”_

The second was a note written by someone with obviously poor spelling and dubious handwriting at best.  It took a few moments to read the scrawl, before the party was able to decipher that the message stated that Mephys had been burned, but the residents had fled the city before the orc armies arrived.  They were now organizing as a unit in one of the Imperial armies, under the command of Sir Santac.  They too asked hte party to stop by if they had any time... for morale boosting.  Tess wondered aloud if the adept whose child they saved was in the troop... and the party agrees that hopefully she is.

When Tess picked up the final message, she gave a groan as she saw the dragon seal that held it closed.

“That, m’lady,” one of the acolytes offered, “arrived this morning.  From the Imperial Palace itself!” she said eagerly, her face dropping at seeing Siabrey’s look of digust.  Tess gingerly opened the message, and scowled.

_”My Lord Lucius Caladron,

You are hereby ordered to appear in the Imperial Palace as soon as possible.  Her Imperial Majesty has important issues she wishes to discuss with you regarding army deployments.

Zoe, Imperatrix Regina”_

In smaller letters, scrawled hurriedly at the bottom, appeared, _”Appear in the Imperial Throne Room as soon as possible.”_

”Dammit!” Siabrey snarled, before turning to Lucius, a look of desperation in her eyes.  “She’s up to something!  I know she is!  She’s jealous, she’s bitter, and now she’s gotten power beyond her wildest imaginations!  She’s up to something!”

“Ssshh!” Lucius cradled her frightened and angry form.  “We’ll... we’ll talk to Alexander after we talk to her.  He is the Crown Prince, her brother, army commander... and my godfather...”

”What!?” Siabrey pulled away from him in shock.

“You didn’t know?” Luke said with a grin, “He’s my godfather!  My father and him were close... they fought together... and he is my godfather...”

“How is he?  How long has it been since you’ve seen him?  Or was he a godfather in absentee?” Tess asked.  _Hopefully this isn’t like most of the other political relationships we’ve seen... done for dynastic purposes that don’t concern us..._

”When I was nine,” Lucius replied.  “He was a fun person... insisted I call him ‘Uncle Alex.’  Took me for horseback rides and...”  Lucius’ voice trailed off, as he started remembering a life he once had.  A life that didn’t mean living on the saddle, with the prospect of fighting demons always a head.... without prospects of fighting his own mother rising to the fore...

His mind snapped back to the present after a few seconds pause.

“We’ll talk to him, aftewards.  He’ll fix things,” Lucius said confidently, even as his own mind had doubts.  _I haven’t seen him in eight years..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Present, and a Diversion*

“M’lady Tess,” one of the acolytes interrupted with a bow, “there is another message for you.  More a present... for you.”  Tess raised an eyebrow.

“What kind of present?  From where?”

“From the Church of Hieroneous in Obash,” the acolyte said politely, though Tess caught the hint of something more in the woman’s eye.  The glint of an unformed smile?  _What would the Church of Hieroneous send as a present... other than..._

”Quin?!” she excitedly grabbed the acolyte’s robes.  The woman gave a small smile... no doubt the fullest extent of a grin they would see from her.

“Follow me, m’lady,” the woman motioned gracefully, and Tess hurriedly followed.  They rounded several corners through the hospice wing of the massive temple, before she gracefully opened a door, and Tess looked in.

Quin was laying on a bed, reading a book.  He had not missed the noise of the opening door, and sat up hurriedly... but not before Tess reached him, and tackled him in a massive bearhug.

“Quin!” she cried, a few tears falling from her face as she rested her head on his shoulder, rocking back and forth.

“Its me... in the flesh,” he said with a grin, hugging her back with the fierceness only a sibling can muster.  The two were in the embrace for several minutes, before Tess pulled back, and slugged him in the shoulder.

“Quin!  Don’t you ever, _ever_ do something stupid and die on me again!” she growled.  This was no mild admonishment... Tess’ voice echoed with the sounds of a solid command.  Her lecturous comment was received with a laugh.

”Don’t worry, sis... I found death rather unpleasant.  I don’t plan on dying again for some time!”

“If you do,” she put a finger in his face, her voice stern, “I will follow you into the afterlife and I will _pummel_ you... you hear me? _Pummel_ you for decades and decades... non stop!”  

“Oh, horror of horrors!” he chuckled again, causing Tess to put her hand son her hips in exasperation.  Seeing her reaction, he added with a grin, “I hope dying of old age won’t gain me that punishment!”

Tess gave a sigh, and a small smile.  “I guess I could allow an exception for death by old age... only if you didn’t do anything stupid to cause it!”  They both chuckled at that.

Tess and Quin proceeded to spend the next hour or two reminiscing about their collective experiences.  Quin recounted his short stint in the afterlife, while Tess told them of Elenya’s ordeal, the death of Rogar, and the freeing of the dragons.  

After a while, however, the rest of the party quietly informed Tess they needed to go to the palace, per the summons.  Tess promised Quin she would see him and talk to him again, and with a hug, the two parted again...


It was only a short time later when the party found themselves travelling through the streets of Irulas, headed towards the Imperial Palace.  The city was bustling, as vendors plied their wares to a now vastly increased crowd, as soldiers and contractors bid for fruits, odds and ends, and exotic items.   

As the party neared the palace, they began to leave behind the market quarter of the city, and the vendors became less dense.  The buildings to their sides changed from the crowded, looming tenaments of the lower quarter they had passed through to smaller, better built structures... and then to villas with greenery.  Ahead, in the distance, loomed the massive colonnaded form of the Imperial Palace, with more imposing buildings closer to the party along the route.

As the party drew closer to the nearest of the behemoths, they were able to make out its shape... a massive, but graceful structure made of stone, sixteen massive columns guarding its entrance.  Two large and ornately carved wooden doors kept outsiders from peering in, though one could clearly hear the distinct and pleasant chords of a singer’s voice coming through.

_Hmm... pretty,_ Tess thought, judging the singer’s tone and pace.  _Female... low soprano or high tenor...  follows the Chalcedian school of music thought..._  These were little more than idle games her bored mind played within itself, before her eyes caught Lucius sidling up to the door, and away from their march to the palace.

“Luke!” she hissed, “what are you doing!?”  Tess grabbed him rather roughly by his shoulder, and pulled him from the door.  “Peeping is not polite!  You are a noble!” she continued to fuss, as Luke waved her to calm down.

“I want to stop and watch,” he said, heading back towards the door.  _I’m scared to go into the palace... I need to think of what I’m going to say to Alexander..._

“LUKE!” she hissed again, grabbing him.  “No!  We have to get...”

“The notice said, ‘as soon as possible.’  I don’t think its possible for me to come until I have heard the wonderful voice that comes from within that building,” Lucius said flatly.  Siabrey cleared her throat, and gave him a look that screamed, _Tell the truth, Luke_.  Lucius bowed his head.

“And... um... I don’t want to go to the palace right now.”  With that remark, he opened the door and ducked inside.  Tess growled, and reluctantly followed as the rest of the party quietly filed in.    Tess was about to hiss at Luke again till she saw him pay the doorman rather handsomely, and take a position discreetly in the rear.

The woman singing alone up front was rather pretty, though one could tell that age had begun to claim its toll on her, as her makeup and paint did not fully hide the wrinkles that had started to gouge her skin.  Her voice, however, was perfect beyond compare, enough that Tess was suitably impressed.

The audience, mostly a mix of upper class or court functionaries, stood and applauded as the woman finished her last performance.  She gracefully bowed, and exited the stage, mingling among her fans.   Tess was about to leave when her eyes caught those of the woman’s... and she realized that the singer’s eyes lit up.  Tess then watched in shock and with a little apprehension as the singer began gently pushing her way through towards her.

_Why is she headed towards me?_ Tess asked herself.  Her experience at the Imperial Ball had given her a massive dose of caution, but nonetheless, her musical senses began to tingle with anticipation as the woman, clearly an artist of some repute, finally got close enough to call out a greeting.

“Are you Tesseron Keldare?” the woman’s hand was already thrust out, and Tess shook it a little hestitantly.

“Yes,” she said slowly, “I believe we haven’t met.”

“You really are Tesseron?  Goodness, I’ve been looking all over for you!  My name is Myria Syltaren...” the woman continued, and Tess stopped in confusion and surprise.

Myria Syltaren was indeed a singer that Tess was aware of.  Her group was famous throughout the Valley, and performed in the premier concert halls and theaters of Irulas, Kulloden, and indeed before the late unhappiness... Holstean.  Tess had never seen her in person, but had heard her praises sung by other artists and performers... and this woman was looking for Tess...

“It is a... an... honor, Ms. Syltaren,” Tess began haltingly, until Myria smiled.

“Please... just call me Myria.  I’ve heard many good things about your skills as a harpist, Tess?  May I call you that?”  Tess nodded, still in shock.

“Well, I’ve heard of your skill as a harpist... rumor has it your last concert in Irulas sold out to the tune of 300 gold?”

_She knows about my last concert here?!_ Tess’ mind jumped.  The last time she held a full concert in Irulas had easily been her best performance ever, and she literally outplayed the singers she covered. Evidently, the news of the performance had made its way around...

“Um... yes... yes it did,” Tess nodded excitedly.  The other party members stood by in confusion and/or boredom, waiting for Tess’ conversation to end.

“Good.  Say, I need a harpist... one time thing, tommorrow night.  Pyotor up there,” she pointed at the man currently hauling some equipment off stage, “has come down with a... gentleman’s disease.”  Tess looked, and noted that the back of his neck seemed splotched, and nodded in comprehension.

_Brothel goer... I see..._

”He needs a day or two of rest before the minor healing we got him will fix the problem.  I have heard many good comments about you, and I could sure use your help...” Myria left the offer dripping.

“I... um... well, I don’t know where I should be tommorrow.  As a matter of fact, I was just on my way to find out for sure about tommorrow’s schedule,” Tess offered haltingly.  _I don’t know what the Empress has planned... hopefully... HOPEFULLY nothing tommorrow night..._  “Where may I send a message to let you know for sure?  Of course I would love to play beside you, but I need to get this sorted out.”

Myria nodded.  “Of course.  We are in the Hotele del Rue, near the center of the city.   Where are you staying, that I may send the music there tonight to give you a chance to warm up?”

“Temple of Pelor,” Tess said with a smile.  _I’m going to be playing with a famous musician!_ she beamed.  As she the party gently took her by the arm, the thought, _Please, please let the Princess not do anything too stupid... I want to be free tommorrow night,_ ran through her head...


----------



## Parlan

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> ““Hmm... the rock is a rock that can give you warning when someone approaches (rock of alarm), and this vest has numerous pockets for keeping lockpicking tools... if you leans to more buggery than anything.
> 
> 
> “I think they mean buggery,” he whispers in her ear.




Great Story hour, I m enjoying it immensely.  You might want to do some editing though (page 2, post 33 or 34?)  

I mean, the Vest of escape is to aid BURGLERY, right?

Parlan


----------



## Emperor Valerian

"Buggery" is a slang term from England for burglery... when I wrote that section in my head, I originally thought that Lucius had a slight British accent (stuffiness of being raised in a noble family, etc.)... so I thought it appropriate. 

Glad you're enjoying it though.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Crown Prince Alexander* - Note... Siabrey and the Crown Prince both get angry.  There is swearing in this section... it fits their characters.  You've been forewarned.

With some reluctance, Tess was pulled from the concert-hall and the party finished their journey towards the looming palace.  Outside the gleaming golden trimmed fence and gates, they reined up, as Tess cried out that Lord Lucius Caladron and his retinue demanded entrance.

And nothing happened... save a runner dashed into the palace to confirm that these visitors were, “invited.”  The party was instructed to wait... and wait they did... for nearly a quarter hour.

“She’s snubbing us,” Luke muttered quietly.  “Petty.”

Finally, an elaborately whiskered majordomo came out from the gate, and with a crisp, clipped Iskeldrun accent, asked the party to follow him inside.  Before they could ask where in the palace they were headed, he had already turned and begun to walk.  The party had little choice but to follow.

The winding path he led them through coursed them through small, lush gardens, massive colonnaded halls, and luxurious, carpeted arrangements.  Finally, they realized the small room they were headed towards... the primary throne room, where a few weeks earlier they had first met the doppleganger of a governor.

The party drew up outside the massive bronzed doors to the throne room, a large, angry dragon’s head seeming to reach out from the metallic mass.  Two doormen, clad in the brilliant white and gold of the Imperial family, heaved, and the doors came open.

Inside the party saw the same golden dragon throne, its gilded mass looming over the figure seated in its depths.  It was not the she they dreaded, however.

It was a he.

The man had the same dark complexion as Zoe... indeed, it was slightly darker, his skin a deep brown, almost as deep as the Eastlanders from by the coast.  His dark skin was sharply contrasted by the resplindent tunic and uniform he wore, which gleamed white and starched, a dragon woven into its front with golden thread.  The white was matched by the bright white of his head, which seemed far older than his face or his other features; he had clearly gone prematurely gray long before the party had seen him.

As the party stepped inside tenatively, the man stood, and to their surprise, strode down from the throne with speed... straight towards Lucius, grabbing the young man and placing him in a bearhug.

“Lucius!” he gave him a rock before pulling back to arms length and clapping him on his shoulders, “It has been so long!  You’ve grown so tall and strong.... How have you been doing, son?”

“As good as I can be, Your Majesty,” Lucius said gracefully, his voice hinting a great deal of relief.  _So he does remember me... and remember me warmly..._

”Please!” Crown Prince Alexander interrupted, “Luke!  Remember what you used to call me?  Uncle Alex?  You still have the priviledge!”  Lucius gave a slight blush, as the clang of the massive bronze doors closing echoed through the hall.

“Well, don’t stand there looking like a beet... introduce me to your comrades,” Alexander said with a smile, and started by looking directly at Siabrey.  “Hmm... red eyes.  My informants,” Alexander turned to Luke, “tell me that you’ve hooked up with this one?  True?”  

Lucius nodded with a nervous grin,,, and Siabrey gave him her best courtesy.  Alexander laughed, and extended her a formal bow.

“Very well... you pick your bedmates well, Luke,” Alexander grinned, giving Siabrey a wink...  The fighter gives a blush, and a shy smile back at the Prince, who was already moving on towards Shaun.

“Uncle Alex,” Lucius said slowly, still getting used to the old term, “this is Shaun Dice... he is a master of all trades as they say;  he is skilled in music, appraisal, knowledge...”  Shaun’s chest puffed out at the glowing review, and he interrupted.

“Yes... I’m well versed in many things, from philosophy, to the fine arts, to fencing...” He was so busy in his role that he did not notice Elenya’s eyes rolling.  Alexander did, and as Shaun reached, “oh... and I’m a wonderful chef...”

“...and you’re excellent a buggery I wager, as well as dramatics and bluffing,” Alexander interrupted, his voice devoid of mirth.  Shaun immediately panicked, and began to shrink away... prompting Alexander to break out into laughter.  “Do no worry, Mr. Dice,” he chuckled, “I know your past history... and that you’ve reformed from what you were.  Reformed thieves are always welcome in my palaces!”  Shaun gave a grateful and hurried bow, before Alexander’s eyes set on Tess.

“My my,” he gave a bow, and took her hand and gracefully brought it to his lips, “it is rare for a soldier such as myself to see such beauty.”  Tess also blushed deeply, as Alexander looked into her eyes... and then at her harp.

“How many have you killed with that harp?” Alexander asked suddenly, and Tess froze.

_How does he know?!  What should I say?!_ Her face was wide eyed in panic, before she stammered out, “Um... many... Your Majesty.”  She was relieved when he smiled and gave her shoulder a squeeze.

“My informants say you are quite accomplished at using your music to defeat foes.  Perhaps one day you could teach and old swordsman like myself the wonders of musical power.”  Tess nodded, still blushing from his shower of compliments.

“Luke,” Siabrey leaned over to her beau, whispering, “I _like_ this guy!”

“Ah,” Alexander turned to her with a mischevious grin, “If you like little old me so much, come up to my bedroom and see why the ladies really like me!”  He threw in a wink, prompting Siabrey to start laughing.  Her laughter became worse when she saw the scowl Lucius was giving the Prince.  Alexander saw it as well, before chuckling, “’Tis only a jest, Lucius!”

Luke gave a sigh, and began to explain, “My godfather has been a general in the Imperial armies for over 20 years... impressive considering he is... what?”

“Thirty-eight,” Alexander said, “though I look damn near fifty.  Sadly,” he added, “I was born five years after my sister... so Madame Incompe... excuse me.”  He gave a disarming smile, “Pardon.  The _Empress_ was successor when my grandfather passed away.”

“Alexander is known as one of the best field generals alive today,” Lucius added quickly, a remark that Alexander waved off with disdain.  “As Zoe has no husband or heirs of her own, he is the next in line for the Imperial throne,” Lucius ignored his godfather’s humility.

_Let’s hope Zoe’s reign is short, so Alexander may rule long,_ Siabrey thought, but didn’t say.

“It is a pleasure to meet Your Majesty,” Tess said with another bow, “Perhaps, though, you could satisfy our curiosity as to why we are meeting you here when Zoe scheduled the summons?”

“Ah,” Alexander placed his hands behind his back, and started to pace some, “Well, I received the dispatch from the desert... about how large the opposition is.  I shared the most relevant stuff with my dear sister, but the rest I’ve kept to my self.”  His last comment brought looks of confusion to the party’s faces, before he continued.

“I was, and I still am, afraid that Miss Stupid will muddle things if I let her get too involved.”

“God, I love this guy!” Siabrey immediately said in approval.

“Yes, I’ve heard what she’s put you through,” he pointed at Siabrey, “and it may get worse.    She’s taken overall command of the forces marshalling here to put down the rebellion... leaving me as merely a second in command.”

_She wanted the glory for herself.._ Siabrey remembered their conversation before leaving for the desert... _But why?_

“”Tis most unfortunate,” Shaun observed, and the Prince nodded.

“Yes... most unfortunate.  She does not have a lick of command experience,” his voice began to run hotter, “and she doesn’t know a column from her own ass!”  He breathed in deep, and exhaled... and looked only slightly better.

“She has created three armies, to deal with the three routes of attack the Countess might take.”  Alexander held up his right hand, and with it pointing down, splayed out his ring, middle, and index fingers.  With his left, he pointed, starting with the index.

“There’s the first army... which will cover the desert and areas around Obash, to keep the Countess from trying to flank,” he pointed to the middle finger, “the main army, near Kulloden, which she will be commanding.  Further to the West,” he pointed to his ring finger, “will be the army to watch the mongrels from Ak Konylu, and make sure they don’t invaded us while our backs are turned.  The three forces are 40,000, 100,000 and 40,000 respectively.”

Tess let out a slight gasp, while Shaun let out a low whistle.  Lucius merely stared off into space, realizing that this represented the largest callup of manpower by the Empire in nearly 200 years.

“Ten thousand will remain to guard the city walls.  Lucius,” Alexander pointed, “she’s assigned you to take command of the troops watching the mongrels.  I am supposed to take command of the troops near Obash... which unfortunately leaves her alone with no one to look over her shoulder in between us.”    Siabrey groaned, and Lucius’ face darkened.

“What kind of odds will be there?” he asked slowly, not verbalizing the second part of the comment, _considering I won’t be getting any backup from Zoe’s army, and yours is far away..._

”Right now, all our estimates say there are three mongrel columns crossing the Western Balaracs into the Westfold of the Valley.  If they follow their normal tactics... that’s 60,000 of them at least...”

“Dammit!” Lucius swore under his breath.  Siabrey rubbed her love’s arm comfortingly, even as her own face grew dark with fury, remembering Zoe’s candid comment a few weeks before:  _”My plan was for Lucius to fail... then I swoop in with a victory, and seize the glory...”_.

“Luke... don’t worry.  At least we’ll be there to help you out with advice... right guys?”  Nods went around, until they saw Alexander’s face grow even more dour.

“I’m afraid not,” he sighed.  “Zoe has specifically commanded the rest of you stay in Irulas to command the garrison.”

“What!?” Siabrey roared, instinctively stepping forward, her eyes dangerous.  _You want me to sit by idly while Lucius marches off to WAR with no one to guide or advise him!?_  “No!  No no no no no!  That’s not happening.  Uh uh!” Siabrey shook with fury.  

“What the?” Tess was also angry, “No offense, Your Majesty, but your sister is a vengeful little wench!” she spat, as Shaun just shook his head. _She’s jealous, and she wants to cause us pain!_

“Her official reason,” Alexander said quietly, “is that after the three nobles, you three are the most experienced in combat versus these creatures, and thus are needed in the fourth command slot.”  It went unsaid that Alexander was saying this only because of protocol... that he knew darn well she was being a jealous waif just as much as they did...

“Bull****!” Siabrey thundered, her finger in Alexander’s face, “She damn jealous, and wants me and Lucius seperated!  That conniving... GAH!”  Siabrey sputtered, her anger so great that she couldn't form a coherent string of curse words.  Alexander seemed to pull back slightly under the withering assault of curses that continued to pour from Siabrey, who finally spits out, “No!  I will not leave him!  Even if that means violating her orders!  Screw the Empress, and screw her fricking orders!”  The fighter crossed her arms, her eyes daring anyone to cross her.  _No one, not even her, will get me to willingly put Lucius in danger like that!  What if there are assassins?  Battle?  No... no...._

Alexander looked at her sadly.  “I understand how you feel, Siabrey, but she _is_ the Empress... and for my high rank and station, even I must obey her edicts..”

“But she’s trying to send him to his death!” Siabrey pleaded, her voice wavering in anger, and starting to crack from fear.  Alexander raised his hand to try and calm her.

“Not quite.  She has authorized a wizard named Xanadu and a priest named Hidalas to accompany him as battlefield advisors.”  His face showed he clearly hoped the mentioning of those two names might ease Siabrey some... it did not.

“Lord Alexander,” she began, her voice a mixture of pleading and demanding, “our strength is together!  Don’t let us be seperated!  We fought these demons as a unit, not as individuals!”  Her hands grabbed his arm, her voice begging.

“She has a point, Highness,” Shaun offered.  “And also, if the Countess breaks through, there’s no way 10,000 will stop her quarter million.  We should be at the front where we can help the most!”  _Sound logic... lets see if he can turn that!_

“I know,” Alexander said, his sympathy slowly turning to exasperation, “I tried to tell her that before... and she wouldn’t listen.  She is the _Empress_ unfortunately, and I cannot veto stupidity.  Now... if you care about the battlefield, being stationed in the rear here gives you the opportunity to march...”

“I don’t fricking care about the battlefield!” Siabrey swore, “I care about Lucius!  That’s it!  screw the damn battlefield!”  _No one is going to snatch me away from him, or him away from me!  I don’t care if its battlefield protocol, or some other horse crap! No!  Thats it!_

“M’lord, as you are aware,” Tess began, hoping to persuade Alexander before Siabrey suffered a mental breakdown or went insane and started threatening people, “the Countess has a great red wyrm, at least two other dragons, in addition to numerous powerful demons.  Would it not be more wise to unite all the armies, to concentrate our power against hers?”  _Thank you Mom, for letting me listen in on your tactical discussions at dinner with clients..._

Alexander now looked very annoyed.  “Yes, I told my damn sister that yesterday, and the day before that, and the day before that!” His last exclamation was punctured him him slamming his fist into his hand.  “But she didn’t fricking listen!  Her edicts are higher than mine!”  The party backed away slightly as _his_ swearing, before he calmed down some.  “As for you,” he pointed at Siabrey, and slowly drew his sword from its scabbard.

Tess initially froze with fear as he did this, until she saw him gently rest the blade across his hands, a dull, golden glow coming from its steel depths.

“You see this blade?” Alexander asked, and the party nodded.  “Do you know what it has been inside?  Its been inside the gullet of a wyrm... a white dragon I slew, nearly fifteen years ago.”

The party’s rants, angry comments, and complaints stopped immediately when they heard this... the same thought running through their collective heads... _He SLEW a wyrm?!  A real wyrm!?_

”During that fight, I lost two of my best friends.  During the fight, I was faced with a choice... save my dying friends, or strike the killing blow to destroy the dragon.  I chose the killing blow.”  He took the blade and slid it back into the scabbard.  “Had I not, the wyrm would have escaped, healed itself, and terrorized villages in the Northern Tundras once more, doubtlessly killing hundreds more.”   The party was silent, and Alexander looked Siabrey deep in the eyes.

“Sometimes on the battlefield, one must make sacrifices to ensure evil does not win,” he said directly to her, “be it evil from without... or evil from within,” he said ominously.    The party nodded in understanding, before pressing again that nonetheless it would be wiser to combine their strength.

Alexander held his hands up, finally saying, “I’ll go speak with Zoe on this matter again.  I can’t guarantee anything, however, but I will try.”  Siabrey and the others reluctantly accepted this.  

”I do have one thing that might serve as a way for you to vent your frustrations, however,” he said slowly. “Are you familiar with Baron Tor?”

“Yes!” Siabrey said, her voice still dark and angry.  _Stuck up bastard!_

“Zoe has decided that the ‘Tor Affair,’ as the reports of his treachery have been come to be known, is beneath her station.”

“Oh god,” Tess groaned, “how the hell is treason against the Crown below the station of the fricking EMPRESS to deal with?!”  Tess’ own skills with the profane in language were slowly coming to the fore as her annoyance with the Empress increased.

Alexander shook his head.  “I don’t know.  But her lack of caring means that I’m going to send you out to lead a detachment of Imperial Guards to handle this mess... tommorrow morning.”

“Excellent,” Siabrey said darkly, and by her eyes it was apparent she was mentally sharpening her katana already.  

“Also, should he get out of hand, no one will cry if he has an untimely end,” Alexander said ominously, fishing in his pocket for the arrest warrant he’d drawn up, then handing it to the party.    “You are to claim as much evidence as possible... he’s been stuck in his villa in Irulas for the past couple days, so he won’t be hard to find.”

Alexander then gave another sigh.  “Well... I suppose my sister is chomping at the bit to tell you all off,” he said, his voice filled with dark humor, “so I should send you off.  The majordomo will show you the way.”

“Alexander,” Siabrey said quietly, touching his arm.  “Thank you... for trying.”  She then looked long at Lucius, her heart steeling up for the upcoming battle of wills she knew was bound to erupt..


----------



## Parlan

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> "Buggery" is a slang term from England for burglery... when I wrote that section in my head, I originally thought that Lucius had a slight British accent (stuffiness of being raised in a noble family, etc.)... so I thought it appropriate.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it though.




Well, I m not British, but I ve only heard it as slang for sodomy. 

Whatever, three more pages to catch up on, gott run!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Parlan said:
			
		

> Well, I m not British, but I ve only heard it as slang for sodomy.
> 
> Whatever, three more pages to catch up on, gott run!




Hehe... leave it to us Yanks to mess up the language   

I shall keep plugging away on the adventures... right now the ST is about three weeks behind the real campaign, and there have been some major twists and turns. Our next session is tonight... and I have a distinct feeling I'm going to be called a "bastard" quite alot.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And as something for people to look at while waiting for the next update, Babette was kind enough to draw a character sketch of Siabrey in the Art Forum.  The picture can be found here:

Siabrey Sipner 

Thanks go to Babette, whose other drawings can be seen in this thread.


----------



## Lela

Am I reading this right?  Did he suggest an assassination attempt on the Empress?  Because I'd been thinking the same thing.  Sacrifices to win the battle, after all.  Depending on the character, I might do it.  A good summoning spell or maybe a calling (though a scary one to try).  Use  an Incubus and the combination of _Greater Teleport_ and _Alter Self_ should be enough to take her down.  Her maid would probably find her Energy Drained in the morning.  And our dear evil Countis would be blamed.

In any case, you Rat Bastard.  That was brilliantly done.  Force them apart by Imperial Edict.  Perfect.

Which, incidentally, brings me to the cursing.  I can stand it but I'm not sure how Eric's grandma will react (she's a rather adept Sorcoress so I'd be careful).  Perhaps a list of replacement words that are campaign specific.  Like Sithspit (Star Wars) or Son of a Centaur (my campaign, don't ask).  It would add depth while not alienating readers (or grandmothers).


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I apologize, I got caught up in writing the characters as they spoke.  So I made some edits earlier today, toned it down, while trying to keep the same kind of anger.   

I also put a warning up on top, as I did leave a little in, for the following reasons:

1) Siabrey is rough and tumble, ex-mercenary.
2) Crown Prince Alexander has been a soldier his entire life.

Both would likely be blessed with rather blue tongues when they grew upset... so I changed it to try and give a hint to how blue they got, instead of explicitly doing it.  Hope its better for folks.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Empress Zoe, Dread Defender of the Valley Marches*

The majordomo, with a bow of his lavishly clothed body, took the party down a familiar set of corridors, twisting and turn through opulent colonnades, and deep crimson and velvet carpeting.

As their journey continued, Tess could visibly see her friend Siabrey grating her teeth together.  The fighter’s eyes were wide and vacant save a cold, hard stare directly ahead.

“Siabrey,” Tess said quietly, drawing alongside the smaller woman, who looked ready to leap into the air and kill something, “Please... don’t say anything too far out of line.  Let me talk, if possible.”  TO Tess’ surprise, the normally headstrong young woman looked at her and nodded.

“I’m too furious to talk,” she hissed between gritted teeth.  “I’ll say something stupid and get us in trouble.. I know I will.  Tess, please get her to not split us up?” she said with a great deal of hope in her worn face.  Tess sighed.

_I do not know how much I can do,_ Tess thought, before replying aloud, “I will try my best, Siabrey.”  The fighter nodded, before her gaze returned to its icy stare straight ahead.

“Why is this crap in the ballroom?” Shaun asked aloud.  “Wouldn’t it be better to have a audience where you sit on the throne in the... _throne room?_”  He had hoped the little quip might ease a little tension, but it fizzled.

“I think she wants to outdo her brother,” Lucius said quietly.  He did not have the same fierce stare Siabrey had... his eyes held a forlorn look, down towards his feet as he walked.

“I think she’s compensating for something,” Shaun grumbled.

“I think that crown is restricting bloodflow to her brain.  Oh wait, she acting this stupid before she ascended,” Siabrey quipped, a smile on her face.  It was drawn, the teeth baring more than being shown pleasantly.  Tess looked at her fighter companion, causing Siabrey to mutter, “I know.  I’ll stay quiet.”

“Good,” Tess nodded, “...as if you do, perhaps I could talk her into letting you two stay together, and use some of my musical powers to... um.. bind such an agreement so she would find it difficult to break.”

“Tess? You can do that?” Shaun asked.  The bard nodded.

“Umhm... I’ve learned some powerful magical abilities with my harp,” she smiled.  As she did so, Shaun moaned.

_I want to be able to make people swear oaths,_ her complained inwardly as the group came to a halt.

They stopped outside the massive bronze doors to the ballroom they had been in only a month or so prior.  A large gong from somewhere is rung, and metallic clinks and clanks sound as some mechanism began swing open the massive, thirty foot tall doors.

Before them, at the end of the cavernous room, was an enormous throne.  The massive, clawed arms of a dragon made up the arms of hte throne.  Its gullet spread up the back, changing into a long, neck that ended with a massive, powerful head.  Its mouth was open, looming over the form of the person sitting underneath.

_I wish it would come alive and eat Zoe,_ Siabrey’s anger filled mind growled.

Beneath the massive form of the throne sat a single person, whose large, brown eyes were filled with distaste as the party approached.  As they drew close, they could make out that the think robes around her were made from ermine and purple velvet, with gold and platinum threads weaved into intricate designs.  Atop her head sat a massive crown, its base gilded oak leaves, rising into a white and gold spire atopped by the gilt form of a dragon.  

_At least I’m not stuck wearing that,_ Siabrey’s mind laughed at her opponents obvious discomfort, _It looks extremely hot and stuffy... roast, wench!_

AS the party drew up to the foot of the throne, they could see the Empress’ eyes flare slightly at seeing Siabrey, before returning to normal.  Tess stepped forward, and extended a greeting.

“Greetings, Your Imperial Majesty,” she said, her voice decidedly cool and formal.  Zoe merely gave a nod, coupled with a barely concealed scowl at Siabrey.

“Your Majesty,” Tess began, her mind searching for honey-sweet words, “we have heard word of your most excellent military planning, and would deign to offer you the knowledge we know of fighting these beasts.  Our knowledge of such is best put to use when we are together... and thus we must request that Your Majesty please reconsider...”

“Reconsider what?” Zoe asked, her face vacantly pleasant but her voice decidedly icy.  “My plan, for the three highest nobles to command the three field armies and you, the greatest demon fighters in the region, to command the fourth?”  She leaned forward on the throne, her face still pleasant, “No, the orders shall stay.”  The party looked on in silence for a moment, in which Zoe gave an even larger grin.

“So, you consider my plan, whereby you in the city shall be a reserve to intervene to any of our armies... unsound?”  Her words were innocent, but once again, her tone was daring them to admit their real thoughts.

“No, Your Majesty, the plan is sound in foundation,” Siabrey began, and Tess wanted to grab her head.  “But why select a merely sound plan when even better plans are there?”  Siabrey was surprised herself that not only did she refrain from insults, but that she sounded cool and logical.  From the look on Zoe’s face, it was not what the Empress had expected, either.

“Lady Sipner is right,” Tess said, deciding on the spot to use what technically was the proper way to refer to Siabrey, despite the minor status of her noble family, “and our strengths lie together, not apart.  Our expertise is best used at the front, not the rear.  This includes all of us.... from myself, to Siabrey, to Lord Lucius...”  At her mentioning of his name, the party saw the Empress’ nostrils flare briefly... Zoe did a good job controlling herself, however, and covered it up with a kindly, icy smile.

“Hmm... friend bard, you might speak truth,” Zoe said, her smile turning larger... a state that made Tess’ Elenya’s and Siabrey’s skin crawl.  “Perhaps I need your skills at the front.  Perhaps then all of you save Lord Lucius should accompany _my_ army,” she noticeably relaxed in her throne, obviously triumphant in that little coup.  “As my force will be the main body, and as I will face the backbone of the Countess’ army, it would stand to reason I need the best troops and commanders available...”

“Your Majesty,” Tess said, her voice growing slightly more annoyed, “how do you know for sure that the Countess will march straight north, into the teeth of your army.  The route is obvious... and the Countess is wily.”  _Thank you mother again for letting me sit by your knee as you discussed business... First rule of the Armed Arts... expect the unexpected..._

“My dear dear Tess,” the Empress said, her smile condescending and her voice pleasantly filled with dark mockery, “how much do you actually know of military affairs?”  Tess bristled at the remark, and the Empress leaned back, relaxed in another victory, “According to the military textbooks I have been vigorously studying, marching due north from Holstean towards Irulas is the historical route of attack.”  Siabrey snorted when the Empress mentioned reading military textbooks, and Zoe clearly was displeased.  After he face winced a bit, holding in some anger, she finally let out a breath, and glossed over affairs with a smile.

“It appears we are at a logical impasse,” she began, “and as I do not wish any disunity in my commander ranks, I shall offer a compromise.”

Siabrey’s ears immediately perked up.  _Is she surrendering?!_

“Your party shall be allowed to train Imperial troops in Irulas for the next two weeks, if possible.  Upon that time, Lord Lucius, myself, and the Crown Prince will march out of the city with our respective armies, while you command the defenses, as I planned.”  The Empress steepled her fingers, her eyes clearly expecting the party to acquiesce.

As Siabrey’s eyes fell slightly, Tess saw an opportunity.  “Would you be willing to swear on that, Your Majesty?” Tess asked rather bluntly, and Zoe shook her head.

“No.  I would be willing to, but I don’t know if the Countess is willing to play fair and hold off her attack for two weeks.  She could arrive tommorrow, or not till the first snowfall in three months time.”

_You’re assuming she’ll march by one certain route, yet you have no clue on her marching times, or anything?!_ Siabrey’s mind wanted to scream, and it was with great effort that she kept herself in check.

“With all due respect, Your Majesty,” Tess said, her voice completely devoid of pleasantries, and a hint of anger within, “we would like an oath sworn this day... for our... peace of minds,” she tried to offer diplomatically, and the smoothing over of the words failed miserably as the Empress’ eyes flashed and her nose flared.

“If you do not like my alternative, I could just keep my initial command, and let you have no say in it!” her voice rumbled, its malice no longer masked.  The breaking down of the Imperial mask of civility finally pushed Siabrey over the edge as well.

“Why are you putting your lack of a love life above your Empire?” Siabrey snorted without thinking.  It wasn’t until after the words left that she expected Tess to turn around and whap her.  The bard was too focused on the Empress, and Siabrey gave a vicious smile when the Empress growled audibly at the comment.

“Madame of the night,” the Empress spat, “Do you have any battlefield experience?  Anything that can counteract the best tactical textbooks available?”  The room seemed to darken as everyone’s moods slid into anger.

“No, Your Highness,” Siabrey purposefully twisted Zoe’s title, for added insult, “but I have enough _combat_ experience to know never to assume what a foe will do... that is the realm of fools.”  Her voice was a deadpan, and it achieved the desired results as the Empress was unable to speak for several seconds.

“You...” she finally started, “You are the fool!  You are a fool for lecturing _me_ on matters of state, and a fool for disrupting marriages of state!”

_Ah... the old reason for hostility raises its head,_ Shaun thought dryly, before giving a smile... the general anger in the room meant he could unleash his tongue.  “My past life may have been rough and tumble, but I can tell you, Majesty, that even mere street thieves know to not claim what isn’t theirs.”  Zoe’s eyes filled with rage.

“Its an outrage! An affront to my honor!  To be upstaged by a bunch of... commoners!” she snarled.

“I HAVE NOBLE BLOOD IN MY VEINS!” Siabrey shouted.  “And while my family might not be as high a station as the Imperial family, at least I personally can act as a noble!  Why do you throw you Empire away over something you will never have!?”  Siabrey thundered, her eyes not glancing at Lucius; she knew he was smiling in thanks at her.

Zoe’s face turned to granite, and she simply announced, “Siabrey Sipner, Shaun Dice, Elenya Barachis and Tesseron Keldare will remain in the city of Irulas until further notice.”  Her whole body shook with rage.

“Zoe, you are actingly like a spoiled brat!” Tess snarled, finally able to speak, and tossing decorum out the window.  “Grow up!”  Zoe responded by merely rising from her throne, and with an arrogant swish, turning to leave the room by a back door.

“Your Majesty, none of us will be offended if you have your impossible daydream about bathroom excursions here!” Shaun laughed, aiming only to insult and abuse.  The phrase had its mark, as she swished back around, pointing a finger at the party.

“You may be under my brother’s protection for now,” her voice, nearly silent with unbridled anger, “But I tell you this now; this feud has only begun.”




It was merely an hour or so later when Siabrey reined up in front of the familiar rose colored tent in the army camps outside of the city. She’d split from the rest of the party as they glumly went back to the Temple of Pelor... It was a few hours till dusk, and many of the Sipner family soldiers were lounging around in their afternoon siesta, cleaning up before setting to work again on drill.  Siabrey knew this was the time she could find the person she felt she needed to talk to the most... 

“Mom?” she called into the tent, and Stodiana’s rainbow colored head popped out, and took in her daughters face... distraught, tired, and scared.  The older woman hurriedly motioned for her daughter to enter.

“What’s wrong, my child?” Stodiana took Siabrey’s shoulders into her hands.

“The Empress,” Siabrey started.  Images of her youth, of the other children regarding her as a freak, of her being alone, flooded her mind, and she felt the tears welling up.  _I will be strong.._ she told herself.

“The Empress,” she started again, “she wants to seperate me and Lucius, and send him to command an army!”  _No one has cared for me like he has.. outside of you, Mom..._  “I...” she started, her willpower fading fast, “I don’t trust her!  She’s probably plotting to have him killed off due to j....j... jealousy!”  A single tear coursed from her eyes.

“Siabrey,” Stodiana said quietly, trying to put on a reassuring smile, “if the Empress tried to kill a reigning Count, a high ranking noble, there would be civil war.  Surely, she is more intelligent than that... do not worry about her harming him.  I do worry about you though...”

“H...How so?”  Siabrey was fully starting to sob, despite her trying not to.

“We are not high nobility... we are barely above freedmen, yeomen... the Empress could easily unleash anger on you should you disobey her.”  _I’m not dumb, Siabrey... I know that is what your mind is thinking..._

”I’ll take him to the desert!” Siabrey announced suddenly.  “There, she won’t find him... Father will protect us!”

“Your Father is a powerful creature,” Stodiana started, “but he is merely one.  She is an Empress... she could hunt him down, or even hunt me down if she thought it would get you to surrender...  don’t put it past her.”  Stodiana’s eyes fell at those words, and she knew Siabrey was already coming up with an alternative plan.

“Your best bet, my child,” she continued before Siabrey could speak, “is to remain under Alexander’s protection, and obey the Imperial edict... for now.  Let your appeals rest with him... as long as you’re under his protection, she can’t do much to you.”

“B... But mom,” she grabbed Stodiana and pulled her close, sobs rising greatly in her, “I... I’ve been alone so long!  Seven years, I’ve had no one to trust!  No one that cared!  No one that loved me!  You were the last one that did, and before him, you were the only one!”  She was now genuinely crying, and tears flowed, spreading dark stains on Stodiana’s tunic, “And now she wants to take the one thing that keeps me going away from me!”   

“It’ll be ok... Ssshhh,” Stodiana whispered as her daughter continued to shudder from tears against her.  “It’ll be ok.”  _My god, what has this woman done to my daughter..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Tying up Loose Ends, and Meeting the Baron of Tor... Yet Again*

Tess had watched her friend trot away, seperate from the party... and she had inherently known where Siabrey had gone to.  _She’s talking to the other person she loves and trusts as much as Luke...

There must be something that can help her and Luke keep in contact, despite the distance... I shall talk to Xanadu._

With that thought, Tess spurred her own mount towards the Imperial Library. After several questions as to the locations of a certain half elf, she finaly found him in a stuff corner, books, scrolls, and parchment surrounding him, looking like a keep of paper.

“Xanny?” she asked gently.  He was hunched over, and she didn’t know if he was awake, or if he’d dozed off.

“Yes, Tesseron?” the half elf turned, and indeed his eyes were tired.  “Is there anything I can do for you?”

Tess proceeded to inform Xanadu of their meetings with the Crown Prince and the Empress, along with the orders.

“I’m... I’m afraid for Siabrey,” Tess finally said.  _And if the Empress keeps pushing her, I’m going to be afraid OF her..._  “Xanny, do you know _anything_ that might be able to keep her and Lucius in contact, beyond couriers or pigeons?”

Xanadu frowned, and rubbed his bare chin.  “You said we have two weeks?”  Tess nodded.

“Hmmm... well, if I can get a week’s notice, I can create a set of books where they can communicate with each other instantly.  If its shorter notice, I might be able to collect on some debts, possibly...” He then saw how broken up Tess appeared over the whole thing, and his voice changed to soft and comforting.  “I’ll do my best Tesseron.  Do not worry... it sounds like you all have planning you need to do.”


Shaun sighed and looked at Elenya.  

“At least, we’ll be together here,” he said softly.  He saw Lucius’ head turn slightly at the remark, and sink even lower.

_Poor kid,_ Shaun thought.  _His mom’s out to get him, and now he’s being split from his only friends to go do something he has no experience with..._  As they watched, Lucius headed off towards the hospice wing of the Temple, where the party still had their quarters.

“Luke,” Shaun said worriedly, “where are you off to?”  _I’m not sure we should leave you alone..._  Luke turned slowly, and gave a wan half smile.

“I’m just off... to read some army type books that Xanny left here,” he said quietly.  “That’s all.  Tell Siabrey I’ll be in our room when she gets back.”  With that, he turned, and quietly walked out.

“We are truly lucky her ire is not at us,” Elenya said softly.  She took a look outside towards a courtyard within the temple complex, noting the blazing red of a setting sun.  “I don’t think this place is going to be pleasant for a while,” she gave Shaun a hug.  “And in all honesty, I’d like to spend a couple happy hours with you somewhere else... considering there is a war coming.” _And once its starts, I don’t know if I will see you again..._

Shaun nodded, and the two walked out of the temple, arm in arm.



It was a few minutes later when a red faced Siabrey tied her horse up to the stables outside of the temple.  She spotted Shaun and Elenya leaving slowly, and hailed them.

“Hey Siabrey,” Shaun called back, and the fighter could tell by his voice that something was amiss.

“What’s wrong?” she asked slowly.  _Did the Empress do anything else?  Did something happen to Luke? Or Tess? Or someone else?_  Shaun waved off her question.

“Nothing... we’re just going to spend some... quality time together,” he looked at Elenya.  “Lucius told us to tell you that he’s in your room, looking over military books, if you’re looking for him.”

_Now would be a good time to practice getting used to him not being around,_ the practical part of her mind said, as she nodded to Shaun.  _It will take some time, but you must be prepared... be ready.  If you aren’t, Zoe will best you... and you will find yourself doing something foolish to endanger many... even Luke...

He’s probably feeling down,_ another part of her mind wondered as she walked through the Temple courtyards and corridors, _He might need some comforting... maybe a distraction...

That’s precisely why you shouldn’t see him tonight,_ the first part of her mind rejoined, _You’d distract him from what he should be doing... learning how to run an army.  He needs time to think... YOU need time to think... to clear YOUR mind... so you won’t endanger him in your anger against that vile woman._

As that last thought ran through her mind, Siabrey pulled open the large set of double doors that led into the Library of the Temple of Pelor.  Off to the side, she noted a dwarf, intently reading parchments, scrolls, and books, and took a wide berth to avoid Alisandra, and any questions he might have.

Siabrey instead climbed up a narrow set of iron stairs to the third floor of the library, and waded through the lesser used areas, thick with dust.  She found a halfway clean corner, far removed from any other people, and sat down.  She took a book and laid it on the ground, set her head on it, and curled into a small ball.  

Tears flowed, driving away the dust from the books cover.



Tess had just eaten breakfast the next morning when an acolyte approached and whispered that some members of the City Watch were here.  The bard hurriedly finished an extra biscuit she’d snagged, and went to the main foyer of the temple.  Seven guardsmen were there, and to her surprise, gave her a crisp salute.

“Um... at ease?” she said questioningly.  Her impromptu lessons from her mother were on _bodyguarding_ and fighting... not military protocol.  To her relief, the seven bring down their salutes, and their leader asks if the rest of the party is assembled.

“Um... no,” Tess said, “I’ll go fetch them.”

It was easy to find Shaun and Elenya.  They had returned from a side trip to a bard’s performance in the city center and time at the Sune Temple early enough that they were not awake, and in better spirits than the night before.   Grumki was sent for, and the half orc arrived fairly quickly... the only ones that couldn’t be found were Luke and Siabrey.

“Did you see either of them?” Tess asked Shaun and Elenya.  _Normally I would be miffed, but considering what happened to them yesterday..._

“Lucius went to his room last... and we told Siabrey thats where he was,” Elenya said.

“Ok,” Tess nodded.  “I’ll check their room, Elenya, check the alcoves and halls, Shaun, check the library in the off chance they’re talking to Alisandra or something.”

Tess then dashed off, and finally arrived in front of the hospice room Luke and Siabrey had been using.  A few soft knocks brought no response, and so she finally tried the door-handle... and it swung open freely.

Luke was inside, sprawled out in sleep on the floor, his head resting on one of the open books.

“Luke?” Tess said gently, rocking his shoulder, “Luke?  Wake up.  We’ve got to go now.”  The boy’s head rose, groggily, an imprint of the book’s edge on his cheek. 

“Mm.... nrghr...” her groaned, “Siabrey?”  His eyes blinked open, and his face fell slightly.  “Oh... hi Tess.  Have.. have you seen Siabrey?”  Tess shook her head.

“She... didn’t come back last night... unless she stopped off while I was asleep,” he said quietly...


Shaun, upon entering the library, found it to be busier than normal, yet still not crowded.  He didn’t spot either of them by the dwarf that was obviously Alisandra, and so he adopted the blunt method... he asked if anyone had seen someone like her.  A few patrons that had been in there the previous night said they saw her on the third floor, and so he heads up there.

After fifteen minutes of searching, he finally comes upon her small corner.  She is still curled up, head resting on a large book, fast asleep.  Shaun gently shook her, calling out her name softly.  When he got no response, he got a devilish idea in his head.  Leaning close to her ear, he yelled:

“Lucius!  Look out!”

He barely dodged Siabrey flying to her feet, jumping to fighting stance and drawing her katana in one fluid motion.  Her eyes darted about, as Shaun started to giggle.  It took a few minutes for her sleepy mind to put things together, and when she did, she delivered a hard, vicious punch to his belly that knocked the wind out of him.

“That was cruel, you... gah!” she sheathed her sword.  “Why did you wake me up like that?”

“Because... the city watch is here,” Shaun wheezed, “people are waiting for you and Luke.”  He coughed a few times, before rising to a partially erect stance... his stomach hurt too much for him to stand up fully.  Siabrey ignored his state as she tramped angrily out of the library.



Tess’ face filled with relief when she saw Siabrey coming down the hall, a slightly shocked looking Shaun following.  She was about to ask Shaun what had happened to give him that look, when Luke immediately headed towards his love.

“Siabrey... Siabrey!” he said, catching her arm.  She turned to look at him, and Tess noticed it wasn’t the same loving stare she usually had.  It was blank, as if she was willing whatever feelings she had to the bottom of her soul, where they could not be seen.

“Siabrey... whats wrong?” Luke asked quietly, his concern written all across his face.

“Nothing,” she turned, pulling herself away from his grip.  “We can talk about it later.  For right now,” her face did change, revealing a volume of distaste, “we have some peacocks to kill.”



The party, with the support of the guardsmen, arrived outside of the Tor family villa in the wealthier section of the city some time later.  It was still relatively early in the morning, and little was stirring outside the manor... and it looked as if little was stirring inside as well.  

The villa was relatively large, a single story building  made of stone with ornate carvings.  Pillars and a room extension provided shelter for the front entrance, a set of double wooden doors ornately carved with glyphs of lions and bears, parts of the Tor family coat of arms.

“Alright,” Tess said quietly, “now, Shaun, Elenya, I want you two to go to the left, and scout out any rear entrances.  Siabr... hey!” Tess’ voice rose in annoyance.  She reached out and tried to grab the fighter, and failed.  Siabrey’s katana was already dancing in the light as she began to run towards the front entrance.  Shaun managed to grab her, but only momentarily, as Luke swept by the pair, the guardsmen behind.

_Dammit,_ Tess complained as her plan for subtlety was thrown out the window, and Grumki ran up to the front door.

”Open this door in the name of hte Empress!” his roaring half bass thundered, two seconds before the strength of Kord found itself personified in a warhammer that crushed two ornate wooden doors, allowing the party and guardsmen to pile in.

The party burst into the main audience chamber of the villa, a room with chequered floors, and a small, ornate throne in the middle with two small reflection pools to each side.  Three guardsmen, clad in the colors of House Tor, stood in front of hte throne, their swords dropped and their hands raised high.

_That was easy,_ Tess thought as she looked at hte guards, just before from the right a loud screeching voice shouted.

“You’ll never find it!  You’ll never get it!”   A door slam followed a millisecond afterwards, and the party saw the ornate wooden doors to the left side of the hall were still quivering from being slammed shut.

The part dashed over there, leaving the seven city watchmen to watch the prisoners.  With a heave, Grumki slammed through the door, and the party found themselves in a ballroom of some kind, the next set of double doors to their front also quivering.  They dashed forward, crashing through there before the same panicked voice came to their ears yet again... a voice that Siabrey and Luke recognized.

“You’ll never find it!  I’ll die before I tell you where it is!” the voice of the Baron of Tor screeched.

“Surrender, Baron!” Tess called, noting the voice was coming from ahead and to the left.  As the party dodged the table and bookshelves of an apparent study, they found a smaller, very ornate door in that direction.  The flung the door open.

The room they saw had no other apparent doors into or out of it, and was decorated as one would expect the bedroom of the Lord of the Manor to be... tastefully done, with glorious family tapestries on the sides, carpets on the floor, and a deep, ornate bed in the center.  

For all its finery, the party couldn’t see anyone in the room.  They looked around furiously, until Siabrey, with her unique sight, saw a large aura of magic floating about ten feet in the air in the center of the room.  She called this fact out, and Tess and Shaun notched arrows in that direction and blasted away... both missing (as they couldn’t see anything themselves).

The invisible Baron, who had some 30 years to develop his spell powers, lashed back at the party.  Everyone in the party saw a flash of blue coming from above in the middle of the room, and a blast of freezing ice and snow slammed into all of them.  Elenya found herself badly frostbitten within a second, and nearly collapsed to the ground. (_cone of cold_)  

Siabrey dash directly underneath the Baron, and for once was grateful that her katana was barely a foot shorter than she was.  With her long blade, she lashed upwards, cutting open the invisible man’s legs... causing blood to seemingly through mid air.

Tess now had something she could target, and she dashed forward, and managed to wrap her hands around one of the blood-stained legs.  A song, shrieking and frightening in its form, rose from her lips, and as the party watched,feet, then shins became visible... not as flesh and bone, but as glass (_song of vitrification_).

The glass rose higher and higher up the Baron’s body as her shriek continued, joined by the Baron’s screams until his mouth turned to glass.  As the last of his scalp grew clear transparent, his form began to fall.  

Tess tumbled away, while Siabrey jumped over, and attempted to catch it.  She couldn’t arrive in time, and the Baron’s 5’7” glass statue tipped from her hands, and shattered to the floor.  Blades of scything glass shards cartwheeled through the air, though the party managed to deftly dodge all of them.

“Nasty,” Siabrey remarked, and then looked over at Tess, “that was quite impressive... more impressive than blowing people up with sonic power.”  _Remind me not to annoy her when she has that harp of hers._  Tess grinned, and gave a graceful bow.

“How about we take a look around... and see what he was screaming about so much?” she said quietly.  After checking Elenya over to make sure she was ok, Shaun laughed at Tess’ remarks.

“I don’t think they’ll mind if a dead traitor’s body has a few less coins?” he asked rhetorically, as he too searched.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Letters from the South*

As Siabrey looked around the room, she noted almost everything had a magical touch to it... from the clothes, to the objects.  Most impressively, the third drawer in his dresser glowed brightly.

“I think there’s something there,” she pointed, getting Shaun’s attention as he opened a chest and was rifling through jewels.  “Shaun!” she shouted, “that might be evidence!”  The rogue sighed, put hte jewels he’d pilfered back, and went to the drawer.

He fiddled with it for a few seconds, before hearing a click.  Thinking it safe, he rips the drawer open, and barely dodges a brief burst of rainbow energy that fizzled away (_prismatic spray trap_).  Breathing a sigh of relief, he then examined what was inside... clothes, notes... and a letter.

He scanned its contents, and his eyes grew big as he saw the signature underneath... _Lucilda Caladron, Imperatrix et Regina_.  

_M’Lord,
We send you our greetings, and wishes for strength in the upcoming war.
Stalatan is doing well, and his training proceeds.  It was an excellent recommendation your court sorcerer made in finding him.  His knowledge has proven indispensable in developing our plans.  We trust his allies will prove useful, especially as the meddling ones have by now met their doom at the hands of the little girl Graz’zt called into service.
We trust that you recieved the items we discussed, and have taken proper measure to put them into safekeeping.  The small one is the key... without it, the chest nor the artifacts can be accessed.  You must not lose the key, but you also must never let it fall into the hands of the Imperials.  Keep this message as a reminder, but ensure that it is stored safely, should anything happen to you.
Our agent will arrive within two weeks to assist you in recovering the items from their locale of hiding, and thereafter you shall recieve payment.  We apologize that you must take this task on such short notice, but unfortunately no agent sufficiently trusted by Us was in position to conduct this task.  
Should you fail in this simple holding We have given you, your demise will be most... painful.  ‘Tis but a simple task for a Lord that proclaims he is as great as you do.  Merely hold the item safely until Our agent’s arrival... thence it shall be off of your hands.  It will be no matter then if the Imperials find out about your true leanings... our power will be too great for them to overcome, regardless of how many troops they bring in.
The war shall soon begin, my dear Baron, and rest assured you have chosen the correct side, the winning side, and you shall be rewarded handsomely for your services._

“Um...” he handed the letter to Siabrey, who also read it over, and her face fell in shock and horror at the news of Stalatan, to confusion about the, “miniature.”  _So she’s training a red wyrm... Holy Hospitalers of Honoria..._

Tess meanwhile had searched the Baron’s workdesk and found two more letters.  The first appeared to have been recieved by the Baron’s wife, Marith von Tor...

_My Dearest, Sweestest Sister Marith,
	I send you my most gracious thanks at the beautiful miniature chest you sent me!  I cannot imagine what it cost you to have this gift created for my birthday!  If you could tell me, which craftsman did this fine mixed carving between walnut, ebony, and cherry?  I would like to commission him to redesign our summer villa’s ballroom floor.  Charles wanted it to have a “country air feeling,” which I feel is utterly preposterous!  But that delves into another subject I could easily write five letters on!
	It is my understanding that your husband, unlike mine, is in the forefront of the possible upcoming war.  It should be nice to have him go away for a while and play soldier... you’ll have control of the purse for once!  Please send me a matched male and female peafowl once you add on to your small farm!  And do tell me how that peacock dress turns out, and thank the woman that gave you the idea!  I’ve persuaded my husband that it would be a good idea... it took much whining and griping (You know how our husbands are).   
	Are the renovations to your city chapel finished, and has Kierich told you why he was keeping you out?  I imagine it is something immensely gorgeous!  Maybe he made an altar out of peacock feathers, hmm?  I should that that would be utterly delightful, both for you and for Tarantor as well, though to answer your question in the last letter, I can’t fathom why your husband would be ordering so much red and silver drapery... it clashes with Tarantor’s normal blue and white.  But then again, no one ever claimed Kierderich was an expert at matching colors!
	I pray that Tarantor’s prosperity finds you well (perhaps Sune could persuade your gardener to make more visits while your husband is gone as well), and I hope to hear from you soon!
Your loving sister and eternal friend,
Keshalya
P.S.   I would like to know if that handsome young man you spoke about is still available, and what his name was.  It was Lucolis, or Lacoris?  I should like to meet him sometime... perhaps one of us will be lucky and our husband will fall on the field..._

Tess made a note to NOT show the letter to Siabrey if she could help it... the girl had enough on her mind, and undoubtedly seeing that others than Zoe were after Lucius would merely infuriate her even more.

The other letter was sitting on the Baron’s desk:

_L.,
There are rumors about the city of the force numbers that will soon be marching north.  I fear we have been discovered.  Supposedly these rumors came from Count Lucius himself found out this information in the Obashi Desert.  Who was your agent that was enroute to Irulas?  I fear your ideas that the meddlesome ones were eliminated may be false, and your agent may have run afoul.

I’ve also noticed an increased Imperial presence outside of my villa, and when I attempted to leave the city, something was amiss.  The city guards stated my presence was still required for the purposes of training the troops, which I know is a baldfaced lie.   Time grows short, Mistress.

My wife unfortunately sent the miniature to her sister as a present.  I cannot believe I ever married such a sycophantic fool.  As soon as I finish this dispatch, I shall write a letter to her demanding that she_

A large splotch of relatively fresh ink covered the bottom after the end of the writing.  _He wrote this just before we arrived..._ Tess reasoned by the incompleteness and freshness of ink.  _We arrived just in time it appears..._

The party slowly began comparing their letters, Tess noticeably keeping one from Siabrey.   As they read and compared, it became very apparent that something big was going on, in addition to the Countess’ armies and offers for bribery...

“I think the Baron was hiding something for the Countess,” Grumki said slowly.  

“Thank you Captain Obvious,” Shaun rolled his eyes, then ducked away quickly before a friendly “backslap” could find him.

“I’m curious about this miniature,” Tess said slowly, holding her letter in her hands, “I think it might be important.  It sounds like a key of some kind.”  She didn’t notice Siabrey sneak around behind her, until the fighter’s hands had grabbed the letter and snitched it from her hands.

“What miniatu... WAIT!” Siabrey’s voice roared, as she read the relevant sections that Tess had hoped she wouldn’t find.  “Those... arrogant.. dirty...debauched old women!” she snarled.  “Discussing my Lucius like that!”

“Your Lucius?  I like the sound of that,” Luke laughed, trying to get the letter from her.  Siabrey kept it from him, and handed it back to Tess.  

“I think we should search the rest of the house... see if we can’t find that... miniature... or what it opens,” Siabrey said, distracting Luke.  The rest of the party nodded.  “We also might want to see if we can find where all of those red and silver pieces of fabric went... those are the colors of the Graz’zt worshippers...”

“I bet the chest or miniature of whatever is there!” Shaun said, agreeing.  He’d already re-pilfered the chest, taking jewels that obviously weren’t magic.

The Party sniffed around, and quickly found a chapel, clearly in the middle of remodeling.  Tapestries of the blue and white of Tarantor were on the floor, while above hung silver and red tapestries, that were still blank.  An unfinished altar was to the front... and the party, despite diligent searching, found nothing.

As they went into the foyer, the heard a loud series of screechings and yellings, as a plump woman, in her early 50s obviously, stormed into the room.

“What are you doing in my house!  Why are there soldiers here! What is going on!  I want answers in five seconds!” she roared, before her eyes widened in recognition upon seeing Siabrey’s face.

“Baroness Tor,” Siabrey bowed halfway.  She didn’t feel like showing the woman proper respect after seeing what she wrote about Lucius.

“S... Saradina?” the Baroness began confused, before her anger came back.  “What are you doing in my house!?  Why is my front door broken down!?  Who are these...”

Luke drew out the Imperial arrest warrant, and thrust it into her face.  As she read the damning lines, her face fell, and she grew silent.  Luke, being the noble present, and knowing Siabrey and Tess were not likely to say anything diplomatic to the woman, then spoke.

“Your husband was plotting treason, m’lady... he tried to resist, and unfortunately, he is dead.”  His voice was quiet and somber... he was trying to deliver the news as gently as possible.

The Baroness nodded, and then looked up.  “Do any of you know if Imperial law would require his possessions to be repossessed for such a charge?”

_WHAT!?_ Siabrey’s mind cried in shock, _Your husband was plotting treason, and was killed, and you worry about his PROPERTY!?  I’ll never understand the nobility..._

”No,” Lucius said, “the properties and the like devolve to you, as you were deemed innocent in this affair.”  _Your air headed sister’s letter pretty much confirms that._

The Baroness let out a giggle of relief, with a small chuckle of, “I’m finally free of that rat bastard!”  She then looked up at Lucius, and with an evil grin, smiled.  “Young man... your name is Lukalis?  Are you interested in woman with power?” she slid a slimy hand towards him, and recoiled.  “A woman with the means to get you anything?”

Siabrey looked at that in shock, her fists clenching, her eyes almost bellowing steam.  _First, you are an arrogant fool...  Second, you put designs on MY Lucius, and Third, you try to seduce him while he wants nothing to do with your dirty old mind, and finally Fourth, you try to seduce him IN FRONT OF ME!_

”What the hell do you think you are doing!?” Siabrey snapped, grabbed the Baroness and pushing her away from Luke.  “He is not some free range chicken that you can grab up and eat to your desire!  He doesn’t want to be with you!”  Her eyes seemed to spit flame, and the Baroness looked at her with a snide grin.

“How do you know that?  You are a mere servant of Lord Caladron’s...” she smiled.

“I AM HIS BETROTHED!” Siabrey screeched.  Her mind needed a few seconds to catch up, and finally asked, _Did I say that out loud?_

The Baroness gained a look of shock, and then horror at the faux pas she had committed.   Siabrey took some measure of pride in seeing the proud peacock woman’s ego collapse, enough that she didn’t notice the strange Luke look had, which then broke into a big smile as an idea formed in his head.

“I... um... was unaware Lady Saradina,” the Baroness said slowly.

“Siabrey!” the fighter crossed her arms, and the Baroness’ face went an even deeper crimson.

“Lady Siabrey... please... accept my deepest, most heartfelt apologies,” the Baroness finally said, looking down.  Siabrey actually had trouble keeping her face drawn tightly in anger... she really wanted to laugh at how far down the proud Baroness had been slapped by her.

“Um,  is there a mess in the backroom that needs to be cleaned,” the noblewoman changed the subject, and Tess nodded.  Quickly servants were summoned and sent back with brooms.  The Baroness then asked if there were any papers that needed to be signed, and the party promised that hte Imperial government would get back to her on that.  Tess, fearing Siabrey would explode again (she didn’t know the fighter was barely able to keep herself from laughing now), quickly pulled the party back out.

AS soon as they were a block away from the premises, Siabrey broke out in laughter.

“Oh god, that was hilarious!  Did you see the look on her face when I said we were betrothed!?” Siabrye ribbed Luke... and the same funny look came over his face.  Siabrey didn’t have enough time to fully catch it, before Tess joined in with her own remark.

“That woman was such a gold-digger,” the bard chuckled.

“A what?” Siabrey looked at Tess in confusion.  Tess laughed again, and explained it meant that she had married the Baron only for money, not for love.  As they went rather happily back to the Temple, Luke walked alongside Siabrey... the look on his face again.

“Hon... whats up?” Siabrey asked him.  _What is he thinking?  He’s pondering something..._

“Um... Siabrey?  You know back there how you said we were betrothed?” Lucius asked haltingly... his voice clearly showing a mind that was walking in untested waters.

“Um... yes?” Siabrey said, also slowly.  _Oh no... did I scare him?  Was that too fast for him?_

“Um... well.... Siabrey, would you... um... well... like to be betrothed?” he asked.

”I want whatever makes you hap...” she started to reply, hoping even more that she hadn’t scared him, even backtracking a little.  _I would love to marry him... he’s the only person that cares for me that deeply... but if I can only have him outside of marriage, I’ll take him... please don’t be upset Luke..._

“Would you like to be betrothed?” Lucius asked again, his eyes more relaxed as she looked into them.

_What is he... um... wait... no... no... thats not what he’s thinking..._ Siabrey’s mind jumped.  _Why... he’s a noble... I’m... a... yeoman... I... him... bet...wha...  YES! YES YES!_   Her confused, giddy mouth gurgled out an unintelligible reply, and Luke got a smile on his face.  He didn’t say a word, as Siabrey’s mind still raced.

_He wants to be betrothed to you!?  Lucius!?  A MAN wants you to be his bride?_

Lucius meanwhile pulled Tess aside as Siabrey stumbled forward, in shock.

“Tesseron...” he whispered to her quietly, “I need help picking out a ring.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And on a side note related to Lela's comment of me being a rat bastard... yes I am   In later sessions, I became even more of a rat bastard as well.

In regards to taking out the Empress, I think Siabrey was ready to do so in the throne room meeting.  The only reason she didn't was because no one was allowed to carry weapons in... otherwise I think Her Imperial Majesty would have found a katana embedded in her chest.

Though as I type, we get slowly closer and closer to the true fate of Siabrey, Luke, and the Empress....


*Lucius Makes a Decision*

As the party neared the Temple of Pelor, Tess looked and Lucius, and knew now was the time.

“Guys, remember I have that concert at the Darniva Theater tonight... you all are invited,” she said in a hopeful voice, “it might help get things off of your minds...  but anyways,” she said absently, “I... um... need to go get ready.  You know, practice with the singers, and the like?”

Siabrey nodded, but her secret senses were going into overload mode.  _Tess wouldn’t be this nervous if she was going to practice to play normally... then again, I guess this Myria is a big star... maybe thats why she’s nervous..._  “Good luck Tess, we’ll see you tonight!” Siabrey called.

A few minutes later, just as they neared the palace steps, Luke held up his hand.  “Oh!” he cried.

“What is it, hon?” Siabrey asked.

“I forgot, I have a... um... meeting with some of the Imperial generals... um... today...  I’ll be back in time for the show!” He started to turn quickly, and Siabrey immediately caught something was up there as well.

_Maybe its just he’s nervous about military matters,_ Siabrey reasoned.  “Will you have time to clean up before Tess’ show?” Siabrey grabbed him and asked.  Luke shrugged.  “Hon.. you really need to,” she pointed towards his armor, which was already grimy from sweat from the morning’s fight.  Luke nodded, and with a big smile, dashed off.



It was a few minutes later when Tess spotted him trotting towards the entrance to the Escaree Jewels, owned by probably the best jewelers in the Valley.  Tess herself gulped as she waited;  she’d seen the store, and dreamed of going inside, but she’d never had the money before to even look at their cheapest of items...

“Thanks Tess,” Luke breathed uneasily as he jogged up.  “You’re a lifesaver!”

“No problem, Luke,” Tess smiled at him, as the two went inside.  Her armor had been now glammered into the finest of dresses.  Attendants, however, stared at Lucius’ grimy, and frankly, smelly armor.

“Um... madame,” one approached her, as she apparently looked to more cultured of the pair, “I am afraid we must ask that your companion there please step out...”

“You would deny a Count entry into your store?” Tess asked, raising an eyebrow.  At the mentioning of Lucius’ title, the attendant’s demeanor improved rapidly.

“Why, um... no! Of course not!” unease came from his voice, “How may we be of service?”  Money glinted in his eyes, even as his nose wrinkled from the smell.

“I am looking for a ring... something like this,” Luke pulled out his noble signet ring, “Gold with platinum etchings, and a single large ruby in the middle, with a small ring of diamonds around that.  And,” he added, “is there any way I could get such a ring on short notice?”

Other attendants by this point had discovered Lucius’ title, and quickly a horde of them scurried through the store, coming back a few moments later with a ring that looked similar to Lucius’... save the ruby in the center was far larger.  With beaming, puppy eyes they looked for his approval.

“Tess, what do you think?” Lucius held the ring up for her inspection, and the bard, with her careful appraising eye, took the ring and looked it over deeply.

“Hmmm....”  _That ruby is enormous... and the diamonds... all are perfect cut!  This thing’s probably worth 100 platinum easily... maybe more..._  “The ruby matches her eyes perfectly... though I think you should get an etching on the bottom.”  She handed it back to him... and the attendants barely concealed odd faces at the remark she made about, “matching eyes.”

“Hmm... Tess, how does, ‘To the greatest lover, fighter, and friend a man could have,’ sound?”

“Luke,” she said, “that is _soooo_ cute,” she nodded her approval.  Luke was about to head towards the counter and strongbox to pay, when he remembered something.

“Um.. say?  Can you... um... real quick, add a gold etching of an eagle onto the surface of the ruby?”  Once again several attendants dashed off, and fifteen minutes later returned with the ring as requested.  Lucius smiled his approval, and set a rather large pouch of coins onto the counter.  Tess couldn’t tell what was in there, but she could only guess by the awed reactions of the attendants, it was a hefty sum.

“Luke?  How much is in there?” she asked quietly, looking as one attendant inappropriately whistled before being elbowed by the others.

“Alot,” he said quickly, and grinned when Tess frowned.  “I’m not going to tell you Tess!  You’d gossip it to Siabrey, and then I would never hear the end of it!”  Tess laughed at his observation... it was true.

As the two left the store, Lucius turned to Tess, and looked her in the eye, his face serious.

“Tess... I want to ask her after the last song in your concert... can you arrange it so I can do it from onstage?”  Tess laughed.

“I can ask,” she grinned, “and seriously Luke... you are too _cuuute_.”  _Makes me wish I would find somebody that’d treat me that cutely..._

“Well, I’m going to head to Alexander, and talk to him about my dragon plan,” Lucius said, before giving Tess a hug, “Thank you for your help, Tesseron!”

“Its no... wait... dragons?” the bard asked quietly.  “Luke... whats up?”  He gave a sigh, and then leaned very close to her.

“Well, I was thinking of trying to get the dragons and some of the paladins together... and have the dragons act as... um... ‘flying cavalry’ of some sort.  It could be useful... I need to talk to Alexander about the idea... Xanadu is supposed to run it by the dragons...”

_Dragons as a part of the army?_ Tess’ mind wondered... _Thats brilliant!_ 

“Well, I’m off!” Luke said, already heading away, “What time was your performance?”

“Seven o’clock!”

“Ok then!  I should have enough time to wash up, so I can see you clean, as opposed to grimy!”




Siabrey looked at Luke as he walked away for his meeting with the generals, and then groaned as a whiff of herself rose to her nose.  _He’s not going to have time to come back and bathe... ugh.... too bad for him... I had some plans..._ she sighed.  

“Shaun, Elenya... we’ve got... what?  Three hours until the performance?  I think its time that we go and get ourselves washed up, so we look presentable at least.”  She was surprised by the look of shock on their faces when she said this.

“Wait wait wait... Siabrey?” Shaun waved his hand in front of her face, “What... what happened to the old Siabrey!  Did you get smacked on the head, or did you actually advise everyone to clean up?”  He let out a laugh, as she playfully elbowed him.

“Yes, she did... and you need the bath too!” Elenya chimed in, and Shaun raised an eyebrow at her comment.  She looked at him, giggled, but shook her head.  “No... not enough time for that... get your mind out of the gutter, Shauny!”

They journeyed down to the bathhouse they had familiarized themselves with, the butt of so many of their jokes.  There was a different attendant now, thankfully, and the three did not have blood on them as they had the first time they arrived... merely sweat and grime.

“What’ll it be today, then?” the man behind the counter, obviously of the more rough and tumble type, asked.

“Two rooms,” Siabrey said, and put down some coins.  Shaun put down his own as well, and the party went to the rinsing stations to get the outermost layers of grime and filth off.  

As Shaun pulled up his face from the small fountain alcove he was at, he looked on in semi-shock as Siabrey and Elenya were walking towards one of the bathrooms hand in hand.  _Ooooo.... Siabrey, I knew you were a fighter, but I didn’t know you sparred with multiples..._  He got a grin on his face, a grin that grew when he saw both of them enter the first room the group had reserved.  As he was about to catch the door, Elenya’s head popped out of the crack.

“You’re in the next room, love!” she pointed.

_What?!  What do you mean?_ Shaun stopped in disbelief.  _I... I thought it was my lucky day!_  “Um... what?”

“You’re in the next room, silly,” Elenya motioned again.  “Us ladies have some girl talk that needs to be done!”  She laughed, and Shaun couldn’t start his next sentence before his fiancee closed the door.

_What?  I’m supposed to bathe alone?  I ALWAYS bathed with Elenya!_ 
”Hey!” he banged on the door, “why can’t I just bathe with you two girls?  It’ll save us some money!”  

“Shauny!” he heard Elenya’s faint voice behind the door, “No threesomes until after our wedding!”  He recognized the tone as her, ‘no chance in hell’ tone, and heard Siabrey’s laughter echoing from within.  _Aww...._

“Why? C’mon!”

“There’s nothing going on in here other than me and Elenya talking!” Siabrey’s voice now came through, “and we don’t think you’d have fun as I’m talking about Lucius!  Go next door to your room and get cleaned up!”

“But why?” his voice was now approaching whiny.  He heard no response, other than Siabrey talking excitedly about her exchange with Luke and his offer for betrothal, and Elenya’s excited and giggling response.  As the voices of the two started discussing wedding options (more Elenya telling Siabrey ideas, as Siabrey was lost when it came to such things), Shaun went into his own room, sat in the tub of hot water, and pouted.

As Siabrey, Shaun and Elenya returned to the Temple, feeling clean and smelly of roses and perfumes, they spotted a rather dingy, grimy looking Lucius coming up the street, a huge smile bared across his face.

“Luke!” Siabrey called, running over and thrust her arm up to by his face, “Smell!”   He took a whiff, and smiled deeply.

“Roses and honey of some kind?” he asked, and Siabrey nodded.

“You like?”

“As long as you’re in it!” he grinned, “Which reminds me... what time is it right now?  Anyone know?”  He desperately wanted to clean himself up... part of his ‘meeting’ with Alexander had been a friendly sparring match where the Crown Prince had bested him after a half hour of grueling sword swinging.

“I’d guess five...” Siabrey said, looking at where the sun was in the sky.  “There’s enough time for you to head to the baths I think,” she said looking his grime over... recognizing it was more than he hand when he left.  “Did... you... spar?” she asked quietly.

Lucius dismounted from his horse stiffly, nodding a yes, and Siabrey gave a smile.  “Hmm... well then, it looks as if you need someone to loosen up your muscles, as well as a bath,” she winked at him.  He caught her insinuation immediately, and motioned for her to get on the back of his horse.

“Two washes in a day!” Shaun called as the two rode off towards the bathhouse again, “That’s gotta  be a Siabrey Sipner record!”

“Who says I’m going to be washing!” Siabrey called back with a grin.



Tess, for her part, cleaned herself up at a smaller bathhouse near the theater where she would be performing.  After cleaning up and donning requisite perfumes and her sweet smelling rose, she went to the Darniva Theater.

Unlike before, she went to one of the back entrances, where she found Myria shouting and surprisingly cursing at a man who dropped a large horn.

“Oh! Hello Tesseron!” she broke off her tirade momentarily, “Just making sure these blokes load things up properly.”  The woman evidently saw Tess’ look of shock at her skill with the vulgar words of the Common tongue, and grinned.  “Now, you’ll get a chance to witness some of the dirtier parts of concert going... come.  I’ll introduce you to the other performers.”

Myria led Tess inside the back of the theater, as all around workers set up backgrounds, tapestries, and put last touches on set pieces.  Myria’s next performance had a forest type theme, and painters were putting the finishing touches on three large trees that would stand on the edges of the stage.

“Three more of our performers came down with crotch itch,” Myria said with distate, “silly men.  They were all backup singers, so with some... frantic housecalls this morning I found three other backups.”

Myria motioned to three women standing in the middle of the stage, looking over the large auditorium.  

“Ladies!” she called, and the three turned... and Tess noticed the middle one was easily a half fey... her skin and features were too perfect, and her ears were gracefully wide and pointed, not like the narrow pointed ears of elves and half elves.

“This is Tessoren Keldare, she will be performing with you tonight to cover for our regular harpist, who is ill.  Tesseron, this is Bylia,” she motioned to the graceful half fey, who gave Tess a curtsy.  “She is the leader of these three... and let me tell you, their voices are _angelic_!” Myria giggled.

Tess nodded and shook hands politely, even as her own mind wondered and worried.  _Four performers down with disease in the space of two days... perhaps someone is arranging their sicknesses?_  She remembered the splotches that appeared on Quin when the Black Roses had hurt him, and she decided if she got a chance, she would take a glance and try to make a diagnosis of her own.

As Myria led her around, introducing her to people, she caught a glance of a man carrying one of hte smaller tree models onstage.  He had no shirt on, and she coudl see around his lower belly, there were large splotches. As Myria took her over to introduce her, the singer remarked quietly, “That is Celitar... the harpist you are subbing for.”

As the introduction went, Tess carefully and discreetly glanced at the splotches.  _Large... red and brown... not open sores... its definitely not a Black Rose... its most definiately crotch itch,_ she thought with distaste.  In her more rough and tumble days earlier in her career, Tess had seen far too many tavern goers and merrymakers blessed with the splotches.

A little more at ease knowing at least one of the men was down with an actual VD, Tess and the others set about practicing.  True to Myria’s word, the three background singers indeed sounded angelic in voice and tone, though the half fey shone about them all.  Indeed, Tess was convinced that Bylia outshone Myria herself at some points.

As the last practice ended, about a half hour before the doors to the theater were to be opened, Tess approached the lead singer.

“A final request, Myria,” Tess started, “would it be possible, at the end of the performance, for a friend of mine to come on stage?”

“Hmm...” Myria pursed her lips, “That depends what for.  If its a fanboy I really don’t want...”

“Well... a friend of mine has a certain lady he wants to propose to... would it be possible for him to do this on stage?”

Myria laughed.  “Of course... tell me what his name is... and I’ll call him up at the end of the show!”

“Excellent!” Tess grinned, and told Myria of Lucius and Siabrey.  As the two went backstage, Tess playing her self-written song about the love of the fighter and the noble, she had no idea that the concert of her dreams would soon turn into a concert of horror...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Concert of Horror*

“Hon.... you look...” Lucius’ voice trailed off, causing Siabrey to blush.  After they’d returned from the bathhouse, he’d helped her get into her dress, among other things.  She followed the same plan as the night of the Imperial gala; electrum dust on the wings, and she breathed easily again as her wings were able to shift freely.  From her side hung a gilded ceremonial longsword, intricately carved, and on loan.  She had made sure it matched Lucius’ dress weapon as well.

“Thank you, love,” she gave him a kiss, before waving at Shaun and Elenya.  “Hurry up you two!  We’re going to be late!”

“Hold up! Hold up!” Shaun yelled several times.  “Sweetie,” he turned to Elenya, “is my hat on straight?”

Elenya gave a sigh as she looked at the outrageously big, floppy hat and the red feather Shaun wore on his head.  Shaking her head, she straightened it out... rather, she put it at the exact rakish angle he wanted.

“There... it’s as crooked as you want,” she said, and Shaun giggled with excitement.  A dress rapier, its hilt golden and wrapped with carvings, hung at his side.  It jingled as he came up alongside Lucius and Siabrey.

“Well... that’s everyone,” Siabrey said, as she climbed into the simple black carriage.  Personally she had thought even this was ostentatious, but Lucius insisted on two carriages... one for them specifically.  She knew he had something on his mind, and she kept reflecting back on the words he’d said that morning about betrothal... and her heart leaped and chittered with joy.

“So?” she asked, leaning against his formal tunic and all its silken puffery, “what’s the surprise Luke?”  She ran a finger down the side of his cheek lovingly.

“What surprise?” his eyes grew big, and she laughed.  _He’s trying to hide the fact he’s planned something._ 

“Luke, I wasn’t born yesterday,” she sat back up, smiling, “tell me what it is!”  He shook his head, and she grabbed his hand in hers.  “Please?”

“Alright... fine,” he chuckled, squeezing her hand some more.  “I’ll tell you.  You see, I’ve been planning with Tess for something to happen at this concert...”

“Umhm...” Siabrey nodded.  _This was easy!  Please Luke... tell me you’ve decided to take me as your betrothed!_  She leaned up close to him, her expectation dripping in the air.

“Well... I persuaded Tess to do the _Smashing Skulls_ song onsta... ow!” he laughed as she slugged him.  

“That song isn’t fit for a major concert hall, and you know it!” Siabrey laughed.  _He won’t tell me... oh well._  “Fine.  Keep your surprise to yourself!”  He leaned over to kiss her on the cheek, and she turned her head away.  “Nuh uh.  Nope!  You won’t share your secret, I won’t share my lips!”

Lucius merely laughed, and his finger found the lower end of her ribcage.  As she squirmed under his tickling, he netted a kiss anyway... and Siabrey was only partially unwilling.



As the party filed in, ushers took them to the fifth room, where their seats were.  Elenya and Siabrey had refused being seated in a box, despite Lucius’ plans and Shaun’s complaints he’d never actually _sat_ in a box seat before (he’d dashed through one as three private guardsmen tried to grab his leg, but that was a different story).

“Shauny, have you ever been to a formal concert before?” Elenya asked him, and he looked at her and shrugged.

“No... am I doing something wrong?”

“You’re supposed to sit down so others behind you can see!” she hissed quietly, yanking him down playfully.  He exaggerated his “Oof!” on purpose, and Elenya was about to start a slugging match when the lights dimmed as ushers began to blow out the excess candles.  

“Ok... I’ve only been to one real theater performance ever,” Elenya whispered to him, “but this is normally how they start.”

“By making things dark so no one can see... that gives me ideas,” Shaun said playfully, until Elenya’s withering gaze made him quickly apologize.

A stuffy, oafish man behind them said, “thank you, young miss, for getting that oaf out of my vision....hmm.”

“My pleasure, sir,” Elenya grinned at Shaun in the growing gloom.  Shaun merely wrinkled his nose, and silently did his best imitation of the man’s face when he wasn’t looking.

The four watched with earnest as one by one the performers filed onstage, and Elenya had to elbow Shaun again as he started to cheer for Tess as she took position with her harp.  “You don’t cheer till after they’re done with a song!” she hissed again, “its not polite!”

As the melodic strings of hte first piece hung in the air, two things immediately became apparent.  First, Tess, easily, was the best musician on stage... ahead of Myria herself.  Second, it looked as if Myria’s voice was strained, or she had the flu.  She was being outdone by Tess, and one backup singer who had the larger, pointed ears of a fey.

After applause, Myria evidently asked the fey to take the lead on the second song, as she went and drank some water out of a canteen.  Tess and the fey clearly were musically dueling each other... a duel that went through into the third song of the concert.}

Shaun wasn’t entirely sure when it happened, but he felt something just... go wrong at that point.  The music of the half fey had been wonderful... beautiful even... as gorgeous as she was (though Shaun dared not say that out loud), but now, the tone had changed... it wasn’t harsh or overtly threatening... but it was... different.  He could see Tess frowning on stage as well.  It was clearly not part of the act.

He wasn’t sure who did what first, but his first knowledge that something major had gone wrong was hearing the stuffish, old man behind him scream, “You bastard!” and begin choking the elderly man and woman next to him...



Tess looked on in confusion, as shouts arose from the audience.  Initially she was afraid that they were booing, and hissing.  Instead, she saw them begin to throw punches at each other, until quickly the entire theater was one massive brawl.. save her four friends, stuck in the middle, dodging blows.  

_Wait..._ Tess thought, _this didn’t start until that fey started singing.... oh god!_

“Stop!” she yelled at Belyia, “stop singing!  You’re driving them mad!” _Maybe she doesn’t know what she’..._ Tess’ mind started to assume, until Belyia turned with a calculating look in her eyes.

Tess responded with a sharp shriek, and three sonic darts imbedded themselves in Belyia’s chest and stomach.  The half fey stumbled, and then charged at Tess.  The bard was confused as a series of vicious, terrifying blows slammed into her stomach and kidneys, knocking the wind out of her.  As Tess reeled, she watched as one of Belyia’s “friends” knocked Myria unconscious, and the other headed towards Tess menacingly.



Siabrey shoved hard with all of her might, screaming, “Get out of the way!” at all the upper crust people in front of her busy pummeling each other.  She’d seen the furious blows the fey was landing on poor Tess... and someone needed to get on stage to help her.  She felt a brush behind her momentarily as Shaun also tried to shove through, but neither could make progress in the massive storm of humanity flailing about.

“Luke!” Siabrey called, looking around.  She didn’t see him in the mess.  “Luke!  Toss me on stage!” she yelled.  _Where is he?  I hope he’s ok!_  She didn’t hear any response over the din, nor did she see him at all.


Tess meanwhile reeled as the two backup singers kicked and punched her mercilessly, each blow feeling as if it were a full sword strike.  Tess’ body was badly bruised already after only a few seconds, and she knew she couldn’t last much longer alone.  Out of the corner of her eye, she watched fearfully, hoping to see the familiar flash of blue that marched Lucius, or yellow that marked Siabrey... she saw neither.

As she concentrated on defending herself, Tess saw the half nymph suddenly leap into the crowd and vanish in the roiling sea of humanity.  When Tess last saw her, she was heading directly for Siabrey...



“Luke!  Dammit, where are you!” Siabrey called, her sword out.  She couldn’t use it against any concert goers openly, though those that tried to slug her quickly found its hilt slammed into their jaws.  As she spun back towards stage to resume her push, she thought she saw an opening... an opening that turned into a yawning chasm.

The crowds, even as they fought, seemed to part for one person... the half nymph that had been on stage.  The woman walked towards Siabrey coolly... confidently, seemingly unconcerned about the people around, or the fact that Siabrey had witnessed her just pummel Tess.  As she approached, Siabrey had a moment’s reaction time to see a black shape flick into the woman’s hands before the thorns of a Black Rose cut deep into her arm...

An overwhelming sense of dizziness and faintness overcame Siabrey... it seemed as if her consciousness wanted to disappear, to run away from her body.  She felt nauteous, and as the world spun, she felt herself falling...

The world started to slow down, jsut in time for Siabrey to see the point of a sword lance out of the nymph’s belly.  The woman gave a gasp of shock, as Lucius materialized behind her, a look of deadly fury in his eyes.  Siabrey reached out and grabbed the woman’s shoulder to stabilize herself, as her muddled brain slowly regained itself.  Nonetheless, she felt far weaker than before (3 points Con Damage)

Regaining her balance, and seeing the nymph turning towards Lucius even as blood gushed from the creature’s belly, Siabrey slashed her across the back with a fury.  _Don’t even think of pulling that black rose on my love!_

Shaun meanwhile had decided subtlety was not going to work, and lowered his shoulder and bowled his way through the crowd, dipping and dodging as much as he crashed and shoved. He managed to climb onto stage, just in time for one of Tess’ attackers to swing and deliver a brutal chop to his shoulder.

Her compatriot, meanwhile, continued to brutally pummel Tess.  The bard staggered hard, bruises covering most of her face, two ribs broken, and one of her shoulders knocked out of joint.  She was tired, beaten... and furious.  Despite her physical injuries, her voice remained, and with another shriek, Tess’ assailant found sonic energy shattering her skull, spreading its contents over the crowd.

Almost at the same instant, Elenya, who had spent hte previous 30 seconds carefully judging angles, unleashed a lightning bolt into the woman who had slugged her Shaun.  The woman collapsed to the stage, electricity arcing out of her eyeballs into her ears as she shuddered.

A split second later, Siabrey watched as Luke brought his ceremonial longsword high (its blade likely coated in blood for the very first time) and smashed the nymph in the back of the head with it.  She woman collapsed unconscious with a gutteral “uff!”

Looking at her love, she saw the brains and blood scattered over his fine shirt, and realized the wetness she felt was the same all over her beloved yellow dress.  _My dress is ruined!_ her mind complained, before her practical fighter side interrupted.  _Siabrey?  Did you just have that as your initial thought after being surprised by attackers?  ‘My dress is ruined?’  You need to spend WAY less time around Tess... you almost DIED._  On that thought, Siabrey began to shiver.

The crowds around the party had slowed in their anxiousness to start brawls, until after a few seconds, they all stood around in shock.  And then they noticed the bodies.

Screaming and bedlam ensued, as several hundred people forced their way to the exit just as city watchmen tried to force their way in.   Chaos ensued, though order was restored as Lucius went to talk to the watchmen and explain what happened.

Tess healed herself some, and then clambered off stage, seeing the woman lying near Siabrey and her friend weak.  As Tess drew close, she saw Siabrey was shivering, looking at the woman’s prone form.

“I almost died, Tess!” Siabrey said in a hushed voice, “she had a black rose, and she stabbed me with one of its thorns!  I don’t know why I didn’t die...” Siabrey reached up, and Tess grabbed her friend and pulled her close.

“I guess Hieroneous didn’t think it was your time,” she said softly, “though it concerns me that this one was the only one that brought out its rose to attack.  The other two had roses, but didn’t use them...”  Siabrey pulled away, her eyes dancing even greater in fear.

“I’m a target,” she said softly in realization, “why?”  She pulled Tess close and began to shudder, in fear and confusion.  _Why would anyone want to kill me?  What have I done?_  She felt another, larger reassuring hand come down on her shoulder, and she leaned back slightly as Luke gave it a loving squeeze.

“Its ok hon,” he said quietly, filled with love and at the same time, a cold, hard hatred.  “The city watch is going to let us help interrogate this woman,” he motioned to the prone assailant.  “We’ll find out who did this... and I will personally skin their hide!”  _This was supposed to be the night I asked for your hand... instead... they almost killed you!  I shall have their hides tanned and made into a mantlepiece!_



About an hour later, the party found themselves, still in their ruined formal dress, inside the barracks of the city watch.  Their unknown assailant sat before them, bound and gagged... and still unconscious.  Tess finished fetching a cup of water, and doused the woman with it.  As she sputtered, Tess leaned low, Fa’rallan dangerously close to the woman’s eyes.

“Hello, Belyia,” Tess said, the same cool, dangerously quiet voice in her lips as when Rogar was being questioned.  Her friends had come under attack again... and those who attacked her friends deserved no mercy.  “This is my friend... Fa’rallan... she likes to eat eyes,” Tess’ smile became sadistic.  “If you don’t tell me and my friends what we want to know, I think she’ll have a buffet tonight...” The woman named Belyia remained stone silent, and Siabrey asked the first question.

“Who do you work for?  Countess Caladron?”

“Who?” the tired, husky voice of the half nymph responded.

“Rogar?” Shaun asked, and the woman again was confused.  She was also confused by the name Ilia.

“I remind you,” Tess said, her voice barely a whisper, “if I think you are lying, I will first cut out the whites of your eyes... so that your pupils can see...”

“Luke, is there anything you can do?” Siabrey asked quietly, as she started to shudder at Tess’ voice.  _When Tess becomes like this, it scares me..._  “I don’t want Tess to fall off the deep end, like she almost did with Rogar.  Is there a way to make her talk? About something?”

Luke looked off for a second, before saying softly, “there may be one thing.”  He reached into his pocket of spell components, and after some arcane words and symbols, Siabrey saw a flash of magic come off of him, and head towards the woman.  Her eyes stopped looking at Tess and Fa’rallan, and instead stared, unfocused, at Lucius.

“Belyia,” he leaned close, and she craned forward towards him.  

_What is he doing?_ Tess’ mind thought darkly.  _How are my threats supposed to work if he keeps inter... wait._  Tess looked at the woman’s face, and compared it to the faces of the concertgoers that night... their blank stares were exactly the same, just before they started fighting, as if waiting for a suggestion...

“Belyia,” Luke said again, “Will you tell me who sent you to kill Siabrey Sipner?”  His voice was amazingly even, despite  the genuine and terrible anger Siabrey could see in his eyes.  To everyone’s surprise, the woman nodded slowly.

“I shall tell who sent me,” she nodded.

“Who sent you then?”

“Empress Zoe... she said kill the red eyed woman that stole her marriage and embarrassed her pride...” the woman said distantly...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

DM's Notes:  The assassins in this case were monks... the lead one, Bylia, was an 8th level Monrk/5 level Black Rose Assassin/2nd level Bard.

The information for the Black Rose assassin (not designed by me, but someone on the WotC boards) can be found here. 

Bylia's background:


"Belyia was the scion of a union between a charismatic human adventurer and a woodland nymph, north of the city of Irulas.  Her mother’s forest was on lands desired by Lord Grudhaldt, a rising baron in the northern part of the Valley.  After her mother’s repeated attempts to hold him off, Grudhaldt hired out the Black Roses to get rid of the troublesome nymph and her druidic magic.

The person sent to do this act was none less than Maykilia Hanstol, someone who by age 20 had already achieved assassin’s rank.  She dispatched the nymph quickly and painlessly (contrary to the irritated noble’s wishes).  However, the noble’s request made no reference to the daughter of the nymph (Grudhaldt did not know then nymph had children... if he had it likely would not have made much difference), and so she took the child, then a mere babe of six months, as her own.  Belyia remains to this day unaware of the story of her background, as Lord Grunhaldt died under mysterious circumstances a year later after a squabble with a neighbor...

Maykilia continued her rapid rise through the ranks of the Order, becoming High Master of the Irulas contingent when Belyia was merely 15.  All through her adopted mother’s rise, Belyia watched, and learned, proving to be an extraordinary beautiful and talented girl that was wise beyond her years.  She had a gifted voice, and naturally adopted this to her planned calling in life.  Her cover became being a singing bard in the taverns and inns of the large city.  Her fey ancestry also blessed her with spell like abilities, which she quickly harnessed to her advantage.

During her performances, she would frequently sing normally for some time, lulling her target into a feeling of security or something more (many times she promised to meet her male targets in a room upstairs after the show, which usually kept them rooted in their seats nicely).  Using her _Mass Suggestion_ she would then incite the crowd to violence... nothing more than a standard barfight.  In the melee, she would dart off stage towards her target, asking him (it was usually a him) to defend her before scrapping him with the rose.  The authorities would discover a dead body, with only a small scratch (and likley many bruises or perhaps even broken bones from patrons fighting and falling on it).  None of her attacks were linked to her, and all were attributed to the massive brawl swirling in the room.  By the time she was 15, she was already accompanying other assassins on missions, and was made an elder in the Irulas branch by age 25.

When she was 28, her mother was betrayed and murdered by another elder in the Irulas branch, named Denoria Faustus.  Denoria was attempting to set herself and her small cabal up to become the next High Master, until Beylia spoiled her plans by sending a crossbow bolt through Denoria’s skull.  Beylia quickly rallied most of the Irulas order around herself, and proceeded to quickly and quietly purge the rest of Denoria’s followers.

She has been the undisputed head of the Irulas branch for 10 years now.  Evert plan she has reviewed personally has succeeded, many times wildly, and gold and favors continue to line the coffers of the Order under her watch.  However, word of her skill has spread through underground circles to the most unlikely or sources, which has now come forward to her with a very specific job in mind..."

Her two sidekicks were 7th level monks and 3rd level blackrose assassins.  Bylia used some her bardic abilities to cast _suggestion_ on crowd members over the course of about 30 seconds, starting a brawl.  The plan was simple... in the middle of the chaos, she then goes up to her quarry, and scratches her with the rose.  The brawl is blamed for the death.. and the Black Roses get away...

...save the party knew what the roses were for, and got some good rolls.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

* A Plot Uncovered*

”Who?!” Tess nearly shouted, her fury boiling and foaming at the surface.  Shaun stood back, his mouth agape.  Luke looked deep into the nymph’s eyes, his own changing nearly steel grey.  From them already came a dangerous clang of arms and war.  

“Its true,” his voice said... inhumanly deadpan, a monotone that called for nothing but death... simple... utter death.

“How do you know that?  Why would she do that?” Tess nearly shouted.  “It makes no logical sense!  I think this bitch is lying!” Fa’rallan raced back down to beside Belyia’s throat... and Luke slowly reached down and pushed the blade away.

“It is the truth... I cast _suggestion_ on her, and suggested she give me the information.  She succumbed to my willpower...”

_Her eyes went glazed... as if she was waiting for... yes,_ Tess lowered Fa’rallan, _she does speak the truth._ 

It was then that Luke saw Siabrey’s reaction. The fighter stood shaking a few feet away, a combination of rage and fear swiftly changes places on her face. The memory of her mother’s words haunted her soul... _’She is the Empress... she can haunt your father down... she can hunt me down...’_

_She can even hunt you down, Siabrey,_ her mind creaked.  _The weight of an entire Empire is going to be bearing down on you... bearing down on you, and Lucius!

What if she does something to Lucius?_

Her mind was too filled with these arguments, fears, and terrors to coherently think... instead her hands clenched themselves into and out of fists unconsciously, not knowing whether to grab her katana and hunt down the Empress, or grab Lucius and refuse to let him go.  _She means to kill me... to kill my family..._  Within seconds, a set of warm arms had encircled her, and she felt Lucius’ breath on her cheeks as he gave her a gentle kiss.

“Do not worry, love,” he whispered in her ear.  She noticed his voice was as hard as a breastplate... but none of the hardness was directed at her.  “No one will ever touch you... so long as I have a breath in my body.”  _And should that bitch ever stretch her vile hands out like that again... there will be hell to pay._ 

“What are you talking about, Luke?” Shaun asked quietly, his own voice quaking at Luke’s hint of what might come.  “Civil war?”  Lucius looked up from Siabrey, even as he kept his arms around her shaking frame.

“Yes... civil war,” the same cold, calm voice said.  “And I will have the nobility on my side,” he began to grit his teeth, “and I shall sweep her brothel broomstick behind out of that palace with the tip of my blade!”

“Captain, Lieutenants?” Tess asked, her voice nearly the same tone as Lucius’, “You witnessed what this woman said?”  The Captain of the City Watch, the highest officer in the organization, nodded.

_You tried to kill my friend, you tavern snarfer!_ Tess swore inwardly, as Fa’rallan neatly split the assassin’s larynx and both jugulars.  “She is dead,” Tess announced the obvious.


It was only a few moments later when the party dashed towards the Imperial Palace... towards what everyone agreed was their major salvation... Alexander.  

_Was he involved in the plot too?_ Tess’ paranoid mind screamed, _What if he was?  What if we were sacrifical pawns in some game he was playing against his sister?

Calm Tess..._ her calmer mind chimed in, _Who else are we going to trust... who else will help us?  If he will not, we are truly alone..._

The party arrived at the main gate, fully expecting a harrowing delay... and more assassins there.  Instead, the night guardsmen let them in quickly, with less than a two minute delay.  They trampled through the palace, and demanded of the majordomo that the Crown Prince be roused from his sleep for a matter of utmost urgency regarding his godson... in the meantime, the party was instructed to wait in the small formal throne room.

_It was only a day ago that we first met him,_ Siabrey thought, as she clung to Lucius nervously, _and now our lives... my life... rest in his hands.  And more importantly... my love for Luke.._  she looked up worriedly, as her love’s eyes still burned with that distant, powerful hatred.

Alexander’s approach was signaled by several loud curses, and a shout of, “If anyone made up some crap using Lucius’ name, I will kick their behinds off this balcony!”  A few seconds later, the doors to the throne room were flung open, and Alexander thundered into the room, still ominous and imposing, even in his nighties.

Lucius and Tess took turns explaining to Alexander in tones that varied from barely controlled anger to complete spite what had happened, and how the Empress had plotted to kill Siabrey, her rival.  To Tess’ rage and Siabrey’s fear, the Crown Prince merely stroked his lower jaw.

“Hmmm... not surprised really... she is daft like that,” he said, motioning the group to have a seat on the dais beside the throne.  He himself stood in the middle of the room and paced.

“Wha... ‘not surprised!?’  Honestly, Your Majesty, is that all you can reply with!?” Tess rumbled heavily, as Siabrey leaned closer to Luke, now even more frightened that Alexander might refuse them protection.  “We have the captain of the watch ready to state he witnessed the assassin say this!”

“Assassinations are the way among the nobles these days, it seems,” he sighed.  “It is a shame really... that so many are too afraid to settle their differences face to face, and instead resort to sniping, bombing and poison.  And really... if it came down to word of the Empress, versus the word of a captain of the watch... who would win?”

“Declare her coronation null and void!” Tess called, still hopping mad.  “Someone with that temperament should not be in such a high and glorious position!  You, Your Majesty are infinitely more qualified, dammit!”

Alexander gave a small, forced laugh, and looked at Tess, “I know I am more qualified... unfortunately I am five years, seven days younger... and unfortunately I cannot simply declare that Zoe is no longer Empress... ‘tis her birthright.”

“But...” Tess started, before Alexander held up his finger.

“I can, however, place you all formally under my protection... where she shan’t be able to do anything like this again... at least without rousing the ire of the commander of the Imperial armies, the armies that answer to him... not her.”  His own words were quite dark, and hinted that if Zoe pushed too much further, Alexander might do Tess’ request by less than legal means.

“I still can’t believe that she did that,” Siabrey stammered.  “No one’s ever tried to assassinate me before!”  “What if she comes in here now, and sees us?” Alexander came over and put a hand on Siabrey’s shoulder, above the arms Lucius still had wrapped around her protectively.  _Lucius is the only one that has truly loved me...  the only one!  And now... she tried to kill me, and is trying to send him off to die!_

“She won’t, my child,” he said softly, before his face twisted again into a look of anger at his sister’s stupidity.  “She’s with the army... she’s been there for the past five hours... talking war.  Why?”  He leaned close to Tess.

“The Countess is marching.  Oh don’t look so shocked,” he said, beholding their faces, “she’s had a full week’s head start on us, and draws closer by the day.  I _told_ Zoe this could happen...” his anger rose again, and he began to shout, “hell, you Tess, a mere _bard_ told her yesterday that this could happen!  Yet she was too pompous and pinpricked to pay a piece of damn attention!”   Alexander took a breath, trying to calm himself.

“Twelve score thousand march on us from the south, and three score thousand mongrels from the west... over 300,000 all together,” Alexander laughed emptily, “and here we fat cats sit in Irulas, our pants down as we relieve ourselves, sitting ducks for her columns!”  he snarled.  “Sadly, I’m afraid any ideas of rebellion against her have been pre-empted...” Tess faintly heard the Crown Prince say under his breath.

“When do we march?” Lucius looked up.  His arms tightened around Siabrey, as he dreaded the answer.  Siabrey’s face tightened as tears began to sparkle in her eyes.

“In three days... as soon as supplies can be readied and set up.  I’m sorry Luke,” he looked at his godson’s face.  “This wasn’t even within Zoe’s hands to mess up.”

“M’lord,” Tess began, her anger gone and now replaced by worry, “we have letters taken from Lord Tor.  One of them leads us to believe the Countess has at least one great red wyrm under her control... and likely marching north with her armies.”

“Dammit!” Alexander spat, before taking the three letters Tess had pulled out and scanning them hurriedly.  As soon as he finished, he looked up.  “What is this ‘miniature,’ they talk about here... and what is it hiding?”

“Um... we don’t know, sire,” Shaun said quietly.  “We were hoping some of your court mages might know... because it sounds awfully important to the Countess...”

“We’ll find out shortly,” he said, already motioning for pages to come forward, before barking to them that the Court mages and scholars were needed there immediately.

“M’lord... would it be possible for me to send a message to Xanadu Brightcold... he is a wizard, and friend of ours,” Tess asked.  _Lucius and Siabrey need those books sooner than I thought..._

“The dragon?” Alexander asked, causing the party to jump. “of course!”  A few claps and barked instructions later, and Tess had a small note asking Xanny to come to the palace on its way.

“With all due respect, Uncle Alex,” Lucius asked quietly, slight tears in his own eyes, “how do you know she’s marching...” He could feel Siabrey’s form shuddering slightly against him, and Alexander nodded at his question, giving a sigh.

“I have some sources of information that provide news faster than official outlets... sources Zoe doesn’t touch.    The Thieves’ Guild for one.  For example, they’ve informed me that Ilia, who they’ve been tracking for some time, is NOT travelling with the mongrel armies... indeed,” he leaned towards them, “she’s riding north, towards the residence of Keshaliya Sigfreund... sister of Marilith Tor...”

“The miniature!” Tess cried, and Alexander nodded.  “She’s maybe two, three weeks from there... which is why I want to find out now what this miniature does... why they want it so badly...

...and then send you to fetch it.”

“Us?” Tess asked, “why?”  _We’ve got a bevy of issues to deal with now... Zoe trying to kill Siabrey, Siabrey and Luke leaving each other, and most importantly, the Countess marching north..._

“You’re the best we have, in terms of fighting abilities.  We can’t spare an army,” Alexander shrugged.  “In addition, it keeps you all away from Zoe... so she can’t do any harm to you.  Finally, you all ride fast.. and considering her residence is two weeks from Irulas, you’ll need to if you want to beat Ilia...”

_Dammit!_ Tess used her favorite word of the night again, “Is there anyway to get there faster?”  _Ilia probably rides those same horses Rogar’s people did... they’re faster than ours even..._

“The Sigfreund regular manor has a small teleportation chamber... last we checked, the lady of the manor and her husband were not at the family keep, but up in their summer villa, a few days further north.  We can teleport you to the manor, and then you can proceed from there... that’ll likely shave some time off of your travel... considering I’m going to guess it’ll take a day to a day and a half for the mages to figure out what this, ‘miniature,’ is... as well as to get their end of the teleportation chamber in line...”

“Can’t it be sooner!” Shaun complained.  _We’re cutting it awfully close..._ 

“Sadly, no.  We first have to send a messenger through, which I’ve already ordered done among the bevy of commands you just saw me issue.  We need a day for the mess to ‘recharge’ or whatnot, so he can return...” Alexander revealed his ignorance about high magical mathematical principles, “and the next day we can send you out... in short... you head out the day after tomorrow...”

_That leaves us one day..._ Siabrey’s heart broke, and she almost started sobbing again onto Lucius’ shoulder.  _Its too soon... much much too soon...._

Alexander looked at the party, and closed his eyes in a sigh.  “If it were any other way, I wouldn’t go this course... but I have to look at bigger things that my godson and his friends sadly... namely that if the Countess wants this item that badly... it could easily tip the balance in the upcoming battle.”  He then went to beside Siabrey, and knelt next to her.  

“As much as I know you would prefer to be by Lucius’ side in the upcoming battle... you’ll be helping him more if you can strip his enemies of an item that would greatly aid them.”  Siabrey nodded in understanding, but her will to stay with Lucius was stronger... and she debated not leaving him again. Or perhaps, after finding this magical item, riding straight towards his little army and not coming back to Irulas…

“In the meantime...” Alexander started, before the doors to the throne room opened again, and a bevy of men in bright cloaks, frocks, hats and robes came in, their heads haughty and their noses downturned to all but Alexander and Lucius.  Without a word, the Crown Prince handed the mages the letters, and they gathered in a circle, reading and muttering.

After a few minutes of annoyance, Tess finally broke into their circle and demanded, “What is the miniature!?  What is in there?!”

“Its elementary,” a wizened old man, face wrinkled beyond belief by time pronounced.

“The miniature,” began one grey bearded man, “is likely the material component for a spell called _Leomund’s Magic Chest_, which allows a user to store a chestful of items on another plane... where it is inaccessible to normal thieves and pickpockets.  The spell only lasts sixty days, however, before the items and the chest are lost, unless the miniature chest is used to retrieve the items.”

“So if we can find and destroy the miniature, the items inside would be destroyed after several weeks?” Tess asked hopefully.

“Mmmmm.... yes... but meethinks,” a younger, but not less bearded mage began, “we should retrieve these items, to see what they are.”  He furrowed his brow, “They might prove very useful to our own cause.”

“I personally don’t think that we should mess with anything that the Countess is using,” Tess offered, and the mages scowled at her unsolicited advice.

“If these items prove useful to defeating her, no matter their leaning, we should use them,” the same bearded man said.

“Why would we... nevermind,” Tess sighed.  _Can’t argue with mages... they know everything..._ she rolled her eyes.

At that moment, yet another person strode into the room... a half elf with a mangy range of half grey hair and a somber look on his face.

“Tess,” he began, “I’ll get to work on those books as fast as I can.  I might have them later tonight if possible... is that acceptable?”  

“Yes, Xanny... thank you.”

“And now,” he walked to where Luke and Siabrey still held each other, and knelt in front of them.  “This will be hard,” he whispered, “but you must hold strong... hold strong and tight... to each other...  to the important things... like love.” He tapped Lucius’ shoulder, “It is what kept me and Alisandra together despite a 350 year separation... surely it can keep you together for a few weeks.”  

Siabrey managed to put an arm on his shoulder, and a sob rattled out of her.  “Thank you, Xanny,” she cried as he clasped her hand.  Giving it a little shake, he turned, and sped out to find the books Tess had requested...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Pieces Begin to Come Together... *

Soon after Alexander ushered the party into his wing of the palace, offering them stay for the night and reassuring them that the guards in this quarter were his personal guards, beholden to him... not the Empress.

Nonetheless, the entire party was justifiably paranoid at this point, and spent goodly minutes checking their respective rooms for traps and secret entryways.  Tess’ room was the only one that held a secret passage, and even that had been walled up.  It seemed Alexander did not tolerate snooping in his wing...

Shaun and Elenya’s room was filled with the sounds of a discussion...




“Elenya, _please_, Shaun begged her as she walked across the room and began laying out her bedclothes.  Their discussion had already gone on for some twenty minutes, with no end in sight, and Shaun desperately wanted her to listen to him.

“Shaun... no,” she turned to him, looking annoyed.  “I am going with you up north, whether you like it or not!”  She reached down and grabbed her traveling tunic, and was already getting it ready. Shaun shook his head vigorously.

“No!  Its too dangerous!  Ilia herself is up there!”

“That just means I’ll get a chance to say hello to that tramp before I torch her... Shauny, can you hand me my traveling boots?” she pointed.  Shaun started to head towards them, and then stopped, shaking his head again.  

“No.  I’m not letting you go.”

“Not... what?  Not _letting_ me?  Shaun, that has to be the most...” her rant started anew, only to be cut off by Shaun’s voice.

“There’s not only you I have to worry about... I have to worry about El-en too,” he said quietly.  “Its too much... listen,” he came up beside her and took her face in his hands, “I would kill myself if something happened to you or the baby up there.  You’re safer here in the city.  I don’t want to lose you...”

“I know,” she mumbled into his shurt as he pulled her tight.  “But I don’t want to lose you either,” he pulled away and gave him a brief kiss.  “You need a spellcaster... considering Luke is going to be going off on _his_ own,” she broke from his embrace, and went back to packing.  “So I’ll be it.”

“What if we got one of the Imperial mages to be the spellcaster... would you stay in Irulas then if I asked you?” Shaun proposed.  _I have no idea if one of these court buffoons would agree..._  Elenya finally looked up, and gave a sigh, coming back over to him again.

“Fine,” she kissed him, “only if one of them goes with you.  I’ve seen enough with you all to know how handy a magic person is, and I want you all to be safe... especially you, love,” she hugged him hard.   To Shaun’s surprise, he felt her shudder slightly.  As he gave her forehead a gentle kiss, he noticed tears running down her cheeks.

“Oh, it’ll be ok,” he said with bravado, despite his own rampant fears.  Elenya didn’t sob, and put on a brave smile when she noticed him looking.

“Oh, I know, Shaun...” she gave a sad laugh, “you always get yourself out of whatever scrape comes up... its just...” she started, before going silent and shaking her head.  Shaun merely pulled her tight, as his mind echoed her fears...


“You okay, love?” Lucius asked as he gently rubbed Siabrey’s shoulders.  She nodded slightly.

_He’s been ordered to march off to face a far more powerful foe... he’s being seperated from his friends, his mother is out to kill him... and he still thinks first of how I feel..._ she thought, and a smile crossed her lips.  _God, I’m lucky._

“I’m better, Luke... not fine... but better,” she turned and gave him a grateful smile of thanks, before giving him a kiss.

“What would make you feel fine then?” he asked simply... and she saw his eyes gave off no indications of mischief or plotting.  It was a simple question.

“I would feel fine if I could be by your side, no matter where you go,” Siabrey said softly, turning herself around so she could face him.  “I’d feel fine if nothing that Zoe could do could hurt you... until then, I can only feel better.”  She felt his hand gently stroke her cheek, and her mind roiled with conflict.

_He needs you to be strong... he’s scared too!_ parts of her mind called, while others said very simply, _ You need someone to talk to also..._  She stared into his eyes, and seeing the love in them, despite the fear, she decided to open herself up.  _I’m so afraid I’ll never see you again!  You know I love you... you don’t know that I’m consumed with love for you!_

“Luke... its just...” she began, before an insistent knock came from the room door.  She pulled away with a sigh, and walked towards the door... tiredness and annoyance written on her face.

“What?” she said, half annoyed as she flung the door open.  One of the mages... the younger, full bearded one to be exact, was standing in the doorway, looking very frightened and confused.

“If... um... you could come with me, m’lord, m’lady,” he said, his voice quivering, “I have some... n...news to t...tell your group.”  His fingers nervously fiddled, as Siabrey gave him a deep, hateful scowl.  _Even less time I get to spend with my love before he leaves,_ her midn growled as she stalked behind the mage towards Tess’ room.

Once she and Lucius had arrived, the entire party, save Grumki, was present.  The mage closed the room door, and gave a cough before beginning.

“Well... we tried to use some divinations to tell what was in the chest... and I was able t...t...to see something.”  He stopped, and took a deep breath, as if trying to banish fear.  “I saw a rod.... _the_ rod.”

“The rod of what?” Siabrey said, annoyed by the interruption, and now the mage not spitting everything out at once.

“A... um... Rod of Dragon Control... m’lady.  Should the Countess take that, she could be able to command all the dragons within a large area... the entire valley... and...and it gets w...worse,” his voice was now genuinely trembling, as the party gave a shudder and look of shock when there was more.

“It also had the... the... Claw of Tiamat.  If this artifact is properly used in ceremony... it will call all of the banished great wyrms of old, led by their goddess, Tiamat, herself!  And if the Countess has the rod at the same time...”

“Dear god...” Tess breathed out, before inhaling sharply and shaking her head.  “Um... thank you, friend mage.”  _We REALLY need to get headed out... dammit!  Alexander said it’ll be nearly two days before we can teleport!_  Tess immediately demanded of the mage how soon the teleporter would be working for them to go through.

“Um... two days... the day after tomorrow we can send you.  I sincerely hope that is enough time,” he was already backing out of the room.  Tess, the only one in the room capable of speech at present, waved him out, just before Xanadu burst in, a series of books in his hands.

“Tess!  Here you are!” he said proudly, handing her two matching sets, each with one large and one small book.  Tess, still in shock over hte mage’s news, gave a faint “heh,” before her smile fell.  Xanadu, thinking this meant confusion, happily went into explanations.

“I managed to find an Imperial wizard who could teleport me to visit one of my friends further north... easy to do, since it was just me, and not a large bunch of folks.  Anyway, I called on a few debts, and found two sets.  Now... how this works.  Lucius, will get the large red book, and the small green one... while Siabrey gets the large green on, and the small red one.” He began shifting the books among the party members as needed.

“Now.  You write in the small book, and whatever is written will appear in the big book.... so long as the two books are on the same plane.  Simple!”  The party still looked on in silence, before Siabrey caught on the implications of Xanny’s gift.   When she did, she dashed over to him, and the half elf found himself being crushed in a massive hug.

“Thankyouthankyouthankyou,” she bestowed a kiss on his cheek, “Xanny!  How can I repay you for this!”  _I’ll get to talk to him.. in a way!  I’ll hear from him!  I’ll know how he is doing!_  The half elf gave a nod towards Lucius’ grateful bow, and smiled at the small fighter before him. 

“Nothing my dear... thank Tess for giving me the idea to go get something like this,” he nodded to the bard, who found herself crushed in a bearhug.

“Its nothing, Siabrey,” Tess managed to sputter before the bearhug ended.  Getting a breath of air, Tess smiled, “Like you said earlier... we’re practically sisters.  What are friends for?”

“Hey Xanny?” Shaun spoke up after thinking for a bit, and the half elf froze, expecting a quip or insult.  Instead, the rogue had a serious question, “We’re facing a little time constraint in getting up north to fetch an evil artifact before the Countess does.  Is there any way we can borrow some of the dragons to ride?”  Xanadu smiled back at the rogue for not being facetious for once, before his grin slipped away.

“I’m afraid not,” he said, “all of the younglings have agreed to take paladin riders... and the training right now involves getting the rider and dragon used to each other... dragons don’t let just anyone ride on them... and they definitely refuse to be accepted as mere beasts.  The younger ones likely wouldn’t let you ride them... and if they did, it might ruin their training with their eventual rider...  and sadly, as Zoe is in command, I have to stay to provide some competence to offset her idiocy.”   Shaun nodded.

“Are they going to teleport you part of the way?” Xanadu asked, “it would be curious if there were time constraints and they didn’t...”

“They are,” Shaun nodded again.  “Its just we thought travel by dragon might have been faster...”



It was later that night when Siabrey and Luke finally got back to their room.  As he closed the door, she sat down on the edge of their bed, and stared off into space.

_In two days... you’ve annoyed the Empress into anger, survived an assassination attempt, locked up traitors, ridden a dragon, found your mom, and seen snow...  what next?  You go flying north while Luke goes south... I’m going to lose the people that care for me deepest..._  a single tear coursed down her cheek, and she heard Luke coming over, the flames from the fireplace blocked from view when he knelt down beside her.

“You never finished what you were going to tell me,” he said softly, taking her hand into his own.

“Luke... I’m scared,” she looked at him.  “I... I’ve always been able to stand by you, protect you... and soon I won’t be able to... and it scares me!”

“You shouldn’t be afraid,” his voice said calmly as his kissed her hand.  She looked into his eyes, and saw there was a great deal of fear dancing in his as well.  “You trained me on how to use a blade, love!  And we shall see each other again...”

“Luke!” she stood up.  “Don’t you realize?  You’re fighting _demons_, an army of them!  And I...” she stopped, fighting back a sob till all she had to do was cough.  “I... I need you.  I don’t know if you realize this, but only two people have truly... deeply... loved me in this world.  My own mother... and you!  I need you!”  she knelt down and hugged him tight.  “I know my father loves me, and Tess and Shaun and the others do as well... but you truly, deeply _love_ me!  Its something that I’ve never felt before!”

She began to sob, as she spilled to him her lonely life.  Her childhood of not being allowed to do much of anything with other children because of her wings.  Her training with a katana as her means of escape, of focusing her life... of her mother’s kindness through all this.  Of her seven years on the road... seven long years with many acquaintances, friends, but never anyone she felt comfortable baring her soul to.  Until him.

As she finished, he pulled her up till they were both standing, and pulled her close, kissing her hair.  He finally realized that indeed, she needed him as much as he needed her... and he made a snap decision that this would be the best time possible.

“Love,” he said quietly.  “I... have something for you.”

Siabrey sniffed, and pulled back to look up at him.  She noticed his eyes were dancing....  “Luke, what is it?”

Lucius dug in the pockets of his bloodied tunic, finally coming to the lone, clean pocket in the mess, and gently pulled out the ring he and Tess had selected a seeming lifetime ago.

“Siabrey Sipner,” he slipped it onto her finger, looking deep into her eyes, “You need me... what you don’t realize is that I need you just as much.  My family is destroyed, my friends are either dead or trying to fight me... I have no one to call friend save our group... and no one to love... but you.   And I want to be able to love you for the rest of my days... will... um...”  he paused, before getting the butterflies in his stomach to calm enough that he could finish the sentence, “...will you marry me?”

_HE DID IT!  HE WANTS TO MA..._ her mind started, before her body decided it could not handle the information overload, and she collapsed into a faint.  She awoke to a gentle hand caressing her head, and smiled as Lucius’ face dominated her sight.  By his eyes she knew he was expectantly hoping for an answer.

“Um... the fainting was a yes,” she pulled him down and fiercely kissed him.  She was expecting him to respond in kind, but instead, he pulled away slightly.  

“Well then,” he smiled into her confused face, “would it be possible to talk you into a wedding... tomorrow?”

“Tomo....” She didn’t finish her sentence as her body let go once again.  A few minutes later, she once again awoke, as he held her the same as before.

“Tomorrow?” she asked, her mind wrapping around its last conscious thought before going out.  Lucius nodded.

“Afterwards, you would be a Countess... the Empress couldn’t harm you then!  And... if I should march to war... I want to know I didn’t make a mistake by not marrying the greatest woman I know...”

Tears welled up in Siabrey’s eyes, as she showered him with grateful kisses and hugs... though no immediate answer came from her lips.  They held each other for a few moments, before Siabrey gently pulled away from her love.  When his expectant eyes asked why, she merely replied, “I need to talk to Tess!”


Siabrey then dashed out of the room, and down the hall towards Tess’ quarters, uncaring that it was far past midnight, deep into the bewitching hour.  She pounded furiously on Tess’ door till the tired and cranky bard pulled it open.

“What?” Tess growled.  Siabrey looked entirely too happy for this late... part of Tess wanted to headbutt the fighter for waking her up.  Before she could idly make the threat, Siabrey had already shoved past her into her quarters.

“Lucius asked me to marry him!” she squealed, nearly jumping up and down in excitement.  Tess gave a small grin.

“About time!” came her verdict, as she went over to her supplies to start rummaging through them.  “When’s the wedding?”

“He wants it to be tomorrow,” Siabrey started, and Tess shot up.  “I... I don’t know... isn’t that a little too...”

“Siabrey?” Tess asked her calmly, “will you love him tomorrow as much as you love him now... or will love him in six months or whatever when you would otherwise marry?”  She eagerly nodded her head yes, and Tess replied, “Then marry him tomorrow.  Here... I’ll help you guys organize things!”

“W...what about a honeymoon?” Siabrey asked.

“Take an extended one whenever this mess ends,” Tess said,  “and if we have the ceremony at the crack of dawn, you’ll have all day and that night to have as a mini-honeymoon!”  Siabrey nodded, and Tess shooed her to go back and tell Luke.

Luke was still standing there, looking confused when Siabrey dashed back into the room, breathless.  She ran up to him, and threw her arms around him as their lips mashed together.  The kiss lasted a long time, and both wouldn’t have minded if it went longer.  Nonetheless, she pulled back, and smiled at her soon to be husband.

“That right there was my reply to your idea,” she smiled.  “Shall we start telling the others?”  Her eyebrow raised slightly.

“Let’s,” Lucius laughed, swinging her around joyfully.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Happy Day as Darkness Looms Ahead...  and An Unhappy Empress*

Within seconds they had their chance to tell the first person to wander into their room... Tess.  She carried in her hands the beautiful dress she had worn to the concert... clean and fresh.  The only way Lucius and Siabrey were able to figure out it was her glammered armor was by the fact Tess seemed to need effort to carry it in one hand.

“Here!” she said with s smile, “use that for your wedding dress.  I’ll stay and help you pick out one.”  Siabrey took the armor, and looked it over, confused.

“How do I change it?”

“You just have to think about what you want it to be... then it’ll change,” Tess calmly explained.  Lucius meanwhile had dashed out of the room, and momentarily returned with a drowsy looking Shaun and a giddy Elenya!

Siabrey and Elenya both squealed when they saw each other, and rocked as they collided and hugged.  Lucius took a look at Shaun, who was looking fully conscious now.

“So...” Shaun started, and Luke grinned, “You’re tying the knot tomorrow.”

“Yeah,” Lucius sighed, “Things are going to get rough, and I wanted to make sure I did everything I wanted before...” his voice trailed off, and Shaun put a hand on his shoulder.

“Oh, you’ll be back,” he grinned, “the question is... will you survive your honeymoon then?”  Shaun raised an eyebrow at Luke, who punched his shoulder playfully.

“The question, my dear man, should be whether you’ll survive yours!” Luke laughed.  “I saw what was scribbled in the back of that Sune book... and it was _Elenya’s_ handwriting... speaking of which... when are you getting the deed done?”

“I dunno...  wait...” Shaun’s eyes lit up.  “I have an idea!”

“What?” Lucius looked a little concerned, as Shaun dashed over to where the three girls were excitedly talking, and slid into the middle of them.  He grabbed Elenya and pulled her till he could whisper in her ear, and Luke saw her eyes go wide and a giggly, ”Yes!” burst from her lips.  The girls talked for only a few seconds, before the squeals came again, and Shaun walked back over, looking exceedingly proud of himself.

“What did you do?” Luke asked.

“I proposed a joint ceremony...” Shaun grinned.

Thanks to Alexander, the group had access to couriers, and now they used that information to send messengers to Alexander himself, Siabrey’s mother, Pellaron, Xanadu and Alisandra, inviting them to the ceremony.  Additionally, a messenger was sent to the local High Priest of Pelor, requesting use of a side chapel early on the morrow for the ceremony, as well as his presence as a witness (Tess’ idea, to prevent machinations from the Empress).  Lucius then got an evil grin, and proposed after the ceremony that the union be formally announced in the Imperial palace to the Empress, before the two couples went off for their 18-20 hour “honeymoons.”  Siabrey especially loved the idea, and plans were made.

Alexander was the first of the messaged to arrive, and even though he was still in his nightie (and likely had gotten perhaps three hours sleep since the party came to the palace), he dragged Lucius off with the statement, “Son, this calls for a celebration!  You need some fine brandy!  And I’ll get you some proper clothes for the morning!”

Xanadu was the next to arrive, beaming like a proud father looking at his children.  Pellaron and the other paladins arrived next... clad in full armor.  Their message, for security reasons, had not stated what was happening... merely that they were needed at the Palace.  They came expecting trouble, and instead found themselves in the middle of a growing occasion...

...and of course, Pellaron agreed to officiate the ceremony.



Early the next morning, before the sun even rose, the party awoke from their curtailed sleeps, and began preparing.  

Tess took Siabrey into her room, and helped the girl select a rich, vibrant dress...a very pale yellow, once again backless so her wings were free.   Tess then gave her most of her jewelry... earrings (which magically helped Siabrey look even better), her rings, bracelets, and finally, her eversmelling rose.  After Siabrey’s hair was formally put up in an elegant manner, and the tiara she’d worn to the gala placed on her head, Tess pronounced her, “heart-stopping.”

Then it was Elenya’s turn.  The barmaid had her own jewelry, unlike Siabrey, so Tess’ assistance was not required there.  From somewhere (Neither her, nor Shaun would say where... Tess imagined some tailor was now possessing an extra broken window and missing a clothing item) she had obtained a snow white gown.  Tess recommended she needed some diamonds to go with it, and Elenya casts a minor illusion on her dress, causing the appearance of numerous fine gemstones in all the appropriate spots.  After her dark hair was properly done up, Tess fetched the tiara Elenya had worn to the gala so long ago, and set it on her head.

The three then left the palace in a carriage Alexander himself had set up, and rode towards the Temple of Pelor.  The red rays of the rising sun glinted off of the gilt parts of their formal carriage, as the three held their breath, and the Temple loomed into view, its columns and marquees blazing bright in the morning glory.

Footmen help them out of the carriage, and the three walk into the cavernous foyer of hte Temple, only to be surprised;  The High Priest, in his glorious yellow and white robes of the Sun Disk, greeted them in person, and led them away from the main public sanctuary to a private chapel to the side.  The chapel was rather plan compared to the glories of the main sanctuary, but it had well apportioned pews, an elegant wooden pulpit to the front , elegant candlabras and incense burners, and walls decorated in bright, colorful tapestries.

As they entered, Siabrey saw a familiar face, and dashed over to give Stodiana a bear’s hug.  Lady Sipner did not bearhug her child as normal... her hug was loving but careful, meant to not disturb the angelic being that her child had been transformed into.  

To the front stood Xanadu, clad in robes that, while not formal, were far better than anything they’d ever seen him wear in half elf form.  Sitting in the front was also the small dwarven form of Alisandra, her eyes bright but bleary from lack of sleep; she’d clearly come straight from studying.  Finally, to the front, was Pellaron, his armor gone and replaced by the white robes of a priest of Hieroneous... a most unusual sight in the Temple of Pelor.  The robes hung thin, revealing how small his true elven form was when he was not clad in bulky armor.

Tess took a position to the side of the chapel, and with her harp began gently playing melodies of love and happiness.  The two brides went to the front, and looked over their spare audience... Siabrey’s mother, Alisandra, Pelee, Aristophle, and the newly healed Igbar, and surprisingly, Hidalas, who clasped Siabrey and Elenya close, congratulating them and thanking them for making sure his charge was safe.

A few minutes passed, before they heard the small murmur of morning worshipers in the foyer outside suddenly hush.  The High Priest opened the doors of the chapel again, and both brides had barely a chance to gasp, as Lucius and Shaun walked in, side by side, Alexander himself behind them.

Shaun was clad in an elegant set of white clothing... a cloak as pure as morning snow, a snow white tunic and laces.  He wore a large chain, decorated with diamonds and necklaces (clearly an item on loan from Alexander), as well as all the proper jewelry one would expect from a high ranking noble.  Elenya couldn’t help but give a small gasp at seeing him dressed as such.

To his side, Lucius was clad in white armor, the front of his breastplate being adorned with the form of a massive golden dragon, standing on its hind legs.  The same dragon also adorned his shoulder pieces, and along the sides of his armored legs.  Ik Mataar hung from his hip, a sign of thanks to his future wife and his friends for helping him.

As both brides beamed expectantly, they could see Shaun whisper something to Lucius that caused the young man to give a nervous laugh.  Both Siabey and Elenya instantly wondered what it was... and by the mischevious grins the boys held, they decided it was something they would ask about after the ceremony was over.

As Luke and Shaun reached the front, Alexander broke off and took a seat in the front row.  The brides and grooms knelt on their knees, as Pellaron stood to the front, and delivered a short sermon on the need for love and kindness in the world, before motioning to Tess to play.

As the bard’s haunting music filled the chapel, Pellaron dipped his hands in a basin of holy water beside the pulpit, and touched his dripping hand on the head of each bride and groom.  He then asked for the couples to clasp hands.  He produced two pieces of silk, and after having dipped them into the holy water as well, he bound the couple’s clasped hands together.

“In the name of Hieroneous, and Pelor,” he added, with a slight nod to the High Priest, “fate has seen fit to have you here this day... and to have these witness your devotion and union.   May this silken bond serve as a reminder,” he began, removing each bond, and splitting it in half so each person could have a piece, “of the bond that holds you together... your love and devotion to each other.”

“Illi ani... Ariso Philatine, Santiri Mes Opos...” he said in the priestly tongue, as his newly dipped hands made arcane passes over the heads of each of them, “May the gods watch over each of you, and preserve your love till they see fit to call you home.  Amen.”

 “Amen,” the rest present repeated, as the two couples stood, and kissed.  Tess openly cried, as did Siabrey’s mother, while Alexander took the route of applauding.  As the happy couples went by, down the center of the chapel, he slipped close enough so his whisper could be heard by all four.

“Now comes the real fun,” he chuckled.




Empress Zoe Paleologus, Divine Protector of the Eastern Watch, etc. etc. etc. was rather giddy this morning.  She’d spent all night in deep talks with the Imperial commanders... who’d advocated marching as soon as possible... yet another headache and roadblock to her plans for socializing, and civilizing this city which she regarded as “frontier.”

She was giddy despite this... for last night, her agents should have removed a gnat from her eye... the red eyed woman that had captured Lucius Caladron’s heart, and publicly embarrassed her.  Now that a sufficient demonstration of Imperial power had been made, Zoe had no doubts that Lucius would see her point, and soon he would lie in her bedchamber, instead of with a mere common harlot.

She had little time to gloat... even at this early hour, petitioners crowded around her throne, asking for her attention as the Chamberlain struggled to keep an orderly line and keep those who weren’t supposed to speak quiet.  Even as Lord Thortwith made his case about three acres of land, she mentally sighed and counted how many more were in line... some fifty... which would mean she would be stuck here, in her uncomfortable formal robes, for another three hours at least...

Her mental brooding was interrupted when the massive bronze doors to the hall were opened, and she heard the familiar cadence of boots hitting the hard marble floor.  Even though the glare from the outside windows rendered the man a mere silhouette, she recognized Alexander’s approach.

_Excellent_ she smiled, _He’s probably going to come wimpering and snithering about how his godson’s love died last night... and I’ll grant her a basic funeral... and only later, after Lucius is bound to me, tell him what really happened... it will be my...best revenge against him following her instead of his station!_  Her grin grew even larger as more silhouettes came into the room... Zoe reasoned they likely were the harlot’s friends...

”My Empress!” Alexander’s voice echoed in the room, and the petitioners respectfully stood aside.  “I have an announcement!”

“Please, dear brother?” Zoe motioned for him to continue, while signalling she wanted the massive entrance doors closed.  The glare was keeping her from seeing their faces... and as impolitic as it was, a huge part of her wanted to see their tears...

“I am happy to announce, that this day, Shaun Dice and Elenya Barachis, servants of Count Lucius Caladron, have decided to wed!”  The glare was still too bright, as the doors continued to close slowly.  She still couldn’t see their faces, and she motioned for them to be closed faster.  _Why is he announcing this?  Unless he’s going to add an ‘unfortunately’ about now..._

“Additionally,” Alexander called, “I bid you congratulate, Your Highness, the wedding of Lucius Caladron and Siabrey Sipner, which happily took place this morning as well!”  The loud rumble of the doors closing echoed through the hall, as the happy, jubilant faces of the party... especially Luke and Siabrey, came into her view.

_WHAT!?_ Zoe’s mind screeched, and she paused... she couldn’t move, she couldn’t think, save for confusion._WHAT!?  How!?  My assassins!  They were trained fighters!  There was a crowd, there was confusion! She should have been poisoned!_  Her eyes flashed disbelief at the smiling Siabrey, who now had an army wrapped around Lucius’ resplendent armor.  _How could the Black Roses have failed?!  They said they picked their best for this operation!  How could she and her friends have beaten them all!?_

“I do not congratulate you,” Zoe finally said, her voice low and rumbling, “As I would never congratulate a pureblood hound that mates with a lame mutt, I shall never congratulate a well born noble who marries desert rubbish!”  Zoe’s mind was focused on three things... disbelief, anger, and vengeance, three emotions that blazed easily through her eyes.

Her anger rose to even greater hieghts when she saw the red eyed one... Siabrey... deliver a devastating smile at Zoe’s words.

“Your Majesty, nothing pleases me more than...” she looked at the man Zoe thought should be in the Imperial bedchambers right now, “...enjoying the company of something you’ll never have.”  The impudent statement was delivered in a cheerful, infuriating tone.

The bard... the one who kept trying to tell Zoe what she could and couldn’t do, then spoke up, in a voice that was far less than cheerful, “Your Majesty, perhaps you should start realizing its rather less than Imperial for an Empress to concentrate on... affairs,” the word was delivered with a deliberate ironic twist, “she cannot control, instead of saving her Empire!?”

_How DARE she?!_ Zoe’s mind roared.  _How DARE she come in here, in front of MY petitioners, and tell ME how to run MY Empire!_

“NONE OF YOU CAN LECTURE ME ON AFFAIRS OF STATE!  NONE!” she snapped at the impudent bard.   “I WILL NOT HAVE IT!” Zoe slammed her foot down for added effect... not realizing it merely made things look like she was having a temper tantrum.  “I WILL NOT STAND FOR IT!”  Her infuriated eyes started to blur with tears, before she realized the crowds of petitioners were edging away from her... and towards Alexander.

“GUARDS!” she barked, now staring at her own brother.  Before her very eyes, he gave a slight waving gesture, and the guards that moved forward went back to their posts.  The smirk on Alexander’s face drove her over the edge.

“TRAITORS!” she screamed, “ALL OF YOU!  TRAITORS!  ESPECIALLY YOU, HARLOT!  TRAITOR!”

“There is no law against an unmarried man expressing his love to a woman by marrying her, now is there, Zoe?” Alexander smiled, as Zoe felt all the blood leave her face at his condescending use of her given name.  She could hardly see from the tears in her face now, and she nearly tumbled off of the dais in her fury.

“YOU TRAITORS!” she bellowed, even as her political mind screamed at her, _Get out of the throne room... you will only embarrass yourself worse!_  As she stumbled towards the private, rear exit to the room, the only sounds were of her sobs, and her feet stamping on the floor as she vented her rage on chequered marble...

“Your Majesty... a bit of advise from an ex-thief!” she heard the impudent rogue shout as she opened the door to leave the scene of her political devastation, “I know five year olds that respond more maturely than you did!”

She slammed the door behind her, tears of defeat welling in her eyes.  _How did a mere commoner beat me!?  How?!  I am Zoe!  Of the Imperial line!   How did a mere rat pack of commoners beat me?!_

_Calm,_ her political mind chimed in, as she continued to mew softly in her tears, stumbling back to her apartments in the palace, _Today Alexander and his cronies pulled a small political coup... they made you act like a fool in front of the nobility.  You have lost ground to retake.

March swiftly, and destroy the Countess’ forces... then the army will side with you... then... you may deal with Alexander and the other harlots and bastards as you see fit..._

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Which bring’s us to the end of that session... our next session had the party headed north, to find the key to the hidden artifacts in the villa of Baron Tor, while the Imperial armies, headed by Empress Zoe, march south to meet the oncoming demonic hordes...


----------



## Parlan

Excellent. Just excellent. Keep it coming EV!!!


----------



## Lela

Astounding.  In fact, woop up on that Zoe!  Thinks she can be ruler of an Empire with a name like that?  She deserves a little public humiliation.

'Course, there's still the issue of the demonic armies.  But that, really, is a trivial matter.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I spent the weekend looking at a graduate school... hence the long time without a reply.  This week I'll start getting the next set of adventure up as soon as I have time... and as the group has split, there'll be an extra treat... one set of adventures following our main heroes up towards their goal in the north... the other set following the armies going to the south...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is the very start of the next session. The rest will come online this week as I get time to post them...

*Tess’ Goodbyes and Farewells*

Tess watched with a pregnant tear glistening as the carriage carrying her four friends left the shaded veradanas of the Imperial palace and cantered off towards the private villa Alexander had set aside for the couples... as a public snub to his sister.  Their benefactor stood beside her, his face gaunt and stoic, even as his eyes betrayed his own emotions.

As the noises of the horses’ canters faded, Tess suddenly and quickly began gathering her harp and other materials.

“What is it?  Leaving us so soon?  Is my company _that_ boorish and uncivilized?” Alexander asked, his eyes flashing a bit of concern.

“No!” Tess laughed.  “Its more... I just remembered something I need to do.  And in all honesty, Your Highness... I... I’m a little too wired to stay cooped up in the palace.”  Alexander nodded... knowing the feeling well. 

“Well... if you have nervous energy you need to divest from yourself, I hear you are an excellent musician, and I know that while my sister might be an incompetent, _I_ would certainly appreciate some good music being sung to the troops to cheer their hearts.”  Tess smiled distantly.

“Yes... yes, I think that would be excellent,” she said, packing up her heart.  “In the meantime, Highness... do you happen to know which army Lady Stodiana Sipner will be serving in?  I am guessing the new Countess of Holstean would appreciate...”

“My sister’s... the main army,” Alexander answered her unfinished question.  “She’s been assigned to the left flank... if that means anything right now,” he shrugged.  “Can’t say after this rigmarole is done where she’ll be.”

“Its ok,” Tess said, “You’ve done more than enough, Alex... Oh... ‘scuse me... Highness,” she blushed as Lucius’ familiar term accidentally slipped out of her mouth.  Alexander gave her a large grin.

“’Tis nothing.  I’d prefer if you and those in your group referred to me as Alex... you’re close enough allies now I think formalities in private can be ignored.”  His hand slid to the middle of her back, and gently forced her forward, “No go.  There are thousands of scared and lonely men and women that need to hear your voice.”

Tess decided to try and help Lucius as best she could, and headed towards the camps east of the city, where Lucius’ army, designated the Army of the Inerman, was quartered.  Her first targets for encouragement were the Imperial troops in his regiments... the ones that likely had only vaguely heard of him.  To them she sang songs of his bravery, such as _Saving Mephys_, and songs of his abilities to fight demons.

Quickly she drew a large crowd, and soon the soldiers were engaged in rousing cheering.  She was not sure, however, if the cheers were because of new respect for Luke, because of her music, or simply because a gorgeous woman was in camp and needing catcalls.  The noise was loud enough that soon officers had gathered as well, and by her fourth song, one dressed especially resplendently stepped forward.

“Excellent music, milady,” he held his hands out.  His face held what appeared to be a warm smile, though Tess easily could tell through his eyes that his soul held cold indifference.  

“Thank you, sir.  I would be able to thank you properly if I knew your name,” she said warmly, leaning over towards his shorter frame.  _He’s undoubtedly an Imperial general... and doesn’t like me.  I need to get in a little happier temperament..._ 

His eyes didn’t change.  “I am General Peitrius Diogenes, madam... Tesseron, I presume?”   Tess nodded, now used to the fact that her reputation as a musician usually preceded her.

“Excellent... it is so good to see the troops in good humor... even if they are being led by a beardless boy,” Diogenes said, the insult wrapped in a large, cold smile.

_What!?_ Tess’ mind froze at the comment. “Um.. pardon?”

“Well, everyone knows that Lucius Caladron, for all of his glorious riding around and noble rank, is nothing but a beardless boy with no real combat experience,” Diogenes repeated.

_He’s testing me... as well as Luke,_ Tess’ mind managed to hold back her fury, and she coolly replied, “I have ridden in battle with Lord Lucius.  Let me inform you indeed that he is an excellent fighter that has saved my life and the lives of others many a time.”

“You have seen... I have not.” Diogenes said.  “For all of your enthusiasm, Lady Tesseron, you are not a combat soldier.  I am... and I trust none that I have not seen in comba...”

“Have you ever fought a demon, General?” Tess interrupted him, her hackles rising higher as he shook his head no.  “Well then... I _have_, and so has Lucius.  We’ve fought and _defeated_ demons... some of the same demons you are going to face.”  Diogenes’ eyes went wider as she spoke.

“Do not,” Tess continued, the icy formality of politeness now gone, “question his combat experience.  He has lost too much blood for that to be questioned by _you_.”  Tess then turned, and quietly, but forcefully, left a shocked Diogenes standing in the middle of his camp.

Tess’ fury had indeed been riled, and she noticed that the camp next door included some familiar faces... many of whom began to loudly shout as she rode in.

“The Woman on the Wall!” their voices rang, “The One Whose Harp Kills Our Foes!”

Tess blushed slightly, as several held her horse and helped her dismount.  Once on the ground, she beamed brightly at the soldiers from the former village of Mephys that clamored around her.  She raised her hand, and they died down... allowing her to call if they wanted her to play a song.

“Aye!” came the resounding cry, as nearly every one of the 600 in the Mephys contingent now had her surrounded.  With a grin, her skillful fingers dashed across the strings of her harp, as _The Defense of Mephys_, its notes haunting, rose high and clear into the air.

As the chorus rang through the air, hundreds of voices... young and old, talented and no, began to thunder through it, shields slamming into the ground in ragged harmony... enough of a racket that Tess could see, from the place they had vaulted her to on their shoulders, that other units were looking on.

As the last lines of the final chorus slowly dissipated in the air, a loud, booming voice rumbled above the cheering... clearly Santac’s.

“Alright, boys!  We’ve got us a visitor!” his large frame pushed through the mass towards the front.  “Let’s say we treat Madam Tesseron with some hospitality!  Bring out the ale!”

A loud roar of approval came from the men, as five large casks of ale were rolled in and the spirits began to flow freeing.  As the men indulged happily, Santac pushed through the mass, and grabbed Tess in a fierce bear hug.

“Aye, by the gods, its good to see you safe, lass,” he laughed.  Despite the smell of sweat, and lack of a bath, the love and warmth that came from him made her happily return the hug.

“And you too, Santac. You know Luke is your commander, right?” Tess asked, and the giant of a man nodded.

“Aye... he be.  And I dare say, I think the young lard will do just fine,” Santac grinned, many of his front teeth missing.  “As for now, lassy, you’d best git a move on.  I can vouch for my boys when they’re sober... can’t so much after they’ve got a little fire in their belly.  I’ll keep in touch with ye.” He gave her another reassuring squeeze.  “And as much... thank ye for yer singin’.  The boys needed a break... by god they got a good one.”


It was late in the day... the sun was starting to set... when Tess made her way back to her rooms in the Palace.  After staying with the Mephys troops a tad longer than she should have (she had to admit, the ale was good, and for a while, the attention was as well... though after about an hour it became odious), she galloped to her last destination of the day, the Sipner troop, where songs of Luke and Siabrey she hoped would build their resolve.  Most of the levies could remember the little copper skinned daughter of Stodiana, and now knowing she was the wife of an army commander did much to encourage them that they might be looked after.

As she walked through the colonnades and halls of the Palace, their marble acted as a mirror, as her mind glanced back through the day; the day where her best friends were married, where the Empress had been publicly humiliated...  even as her eyes looked with dread towards tomorrow...

As she rounded a corner towards her room, her feet sinking in the quicksand of plush carpet, she spotted a familiar, thin form pacing the hallway outside the party’s rooms... the same form that had officiated a wedding that morning.

“Pellaron?” Tess drew up to him, “what’s going on?  What are you doing here?”

“I... um... wanted to tell you some good news before... um... you all left.”  His face became red, and his eyes looked down.

And Tess had to stifle a giggle.

_He still is after you, Tess,_ her mind laughed.  _He’s trying not to show it...

Glad to know I still have that effect on some men._ 

“Well... I’m... I’m a dragon rider, Tess!  Alexander loved Luke’s plan... so did the dragons, and Alisandra is taking me as her rider!”  His eyes lit up with pride and excitement, and Tess could tell he was bursting at the seams.

_Wow.... that’s impressive,_ she thought, _Alisandra’s rider...  hmmm... I can congratulate him... and... why the hell not?  I can indulge him a little!  After all... after tomorrow..._  her mind went into a dark place that she quickly pulled herself away from.

“Wow, Pell,” she used Siabrey’s pet name for him, “That’s great!  I’m _very_ impressed and jealous!” she leaned towards him with that statement, and his face flushed with giddiness and... something else?

“I’m sure Alisandra will have _no_ problem keeping you up... you’re a very good rider, I should imagine,” Tess said with a grin, watching his face go crimson.  _This is my pleasure for the night... and it doesn’t help to give a soldier a fantasy to fight for... and help him survive the coming tests of battle..._

“Why... um... uh... thank you... Tess...” Pellaron stammered, before Tess tightened her verbal trap a little more.

“I mean, you know how to mount well, Pell,” she flitted her eyes at him a bit, and made sure her hips were thrust out ever so slightly at him.  “You could probably teach me a thing or two about mounting... horses,” she grinned.  The paladin’s face went an even deeper shade of embarrassment, and she could tell that he was fighting hard within himself over where to admit that he liked her like that or not.

“T...t..thank you,” he stammered out, his mouth more in an “o” from shock and confusion.

“You still have that Sune book, don’t ya?” Tess was now very close to him, ostentatiously to check his pack.  She could feel how tense he was, with confusion, with trying to fight himself.  “You know Shaun and Elenya added a bunch of notes in the back of it?”

“Yeah, I saw t....” he started, before his speech came to a crashing, embarrassing halt.  His face now displayed guilt as well as embarrassment.  _I was bad... I read the book,_ it screamed.

“You’re tense,” Tess observed the obvious, and gently kneaded a shoulder with her hand, her most open smile on her face.  “Relax, Pell.... relax,” her soft whisper slipped through the air, and she felt a slight relaxation in his shoulder.

“Tess... if you keep this up, I think I shall need either a brothel or a very very cold bath,” Pellaron said quietly, his face beet red, and clearly expecting her to be insulted.  Instead, he found himself facing the sheer brilliance of her smile.

“Pell... you know what?” she said, all hints of seductiveness gone from her voice, “you are a very good man.  A very good man... its too bad there aren’t more in the world like you.”  Shed leaned over, and gave him a gentle, quick kiss on the cheek... a decidedly chaste kiss.  Pellaron gave a sigh, and a smile.

_He’s glad he thinks he passed a test... in a way he did..._ Tess thought as she bid him goodbye and entered her room.  _Now he’ll have a cause to fight for...  something to keep him going... a bit of hope.

Tess,_ another voice in her mind asked quietly, _What would you have done if Pell had kissed you back?  You led him on, after all..._

She pushed the question aside as she began preparing for bed, and the long day on the morrow.


----------



## Lela

I wonder how long she'll draw it out.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Note:  Shaun’s background in this section was created, basically on the fly, by Shaun’s player about five minutes before.  I’m still amazed that my roommate’s mind was that agile.
*Shaun Says Goodbye... and Confesses to Something*

The next morning, Shaun couldn’t help but smile, as a sleepy grumble arose from Elenya’s form.  From beneath a pillow, her pale face contrasted by a mat of disheveled, raven black hair, rose slowly.  Her eyes had yet to focus, but already a lazy smile began to cross her lips.  He continued to sit on his side of the bed, but turned away before his smile fell.  _She needs her last memory of me to be me smiling..._

“So....” she whispered, as she started to sit up, “you’re already awake.  That’s unusual.”  She then leaned over towards him, her hands running over his back, tempting him, “I guess you want more honeymoon bliss?”

”No,” he sighed, turning towards her.  Her mischievous face fell as well, and she took on a look of seriousness.  She ran her fingers onto the palm of his left hand, and held it.

“What’s wrong?  You look as if you’ve seen a ghost.”

“I ha... well...” Shaun sighed.  _It’s so complex._  “Well... let me start from the beginning... I had a dream last night.”

Elenya had spent the time crawling across the bed till she could sit beside him, and now her arms wrapped around him.  _He has such powerful dreams... poor Shauny... haunted by a nightmare..._  “What was it hon?  Its okay to tell me...”

He looked down, and sighed quickly again, as if trying to expel some demon.

“You remember the dream I told you about earlier?  Where I was locked in a dark place?”  She nodded.  “Well, I saw the rest of it last night.”
“After all the darkness, the mocking laughter, you came and led be back into the light...    but the laughing continued, and the light became the room where my tutor’s held class... and all the children were laughing as I looked around... except a silent, sad looking boy in the back.”

“The boy looked just like me,” he said slowly.  “He was my brother, W.”  Shaun then went dead silent, with Elenya still holding him tight.  As she watched, tears began coursing down his cheeks.

_That doesn’t sound like a real nightmare... or one to rattle Shaun like this... unless there’s something about his brother..._

”Shauny... what happened to your brother?  He’s why the dream woke you up, right?” she said softly, and he nodded, a sniffle coming from him.  He looked off in the distance for a few moments, before suddenly turning to her, decision in his eyes.

“Elenya... I’m about to tell you something very... um... disturbing.  Please promise me you won’t look at me any differently... that you’ll still love me?”  She let the worry in her face be replaced by a short smile, as she nodded.

“I’m always going to love you, dove,” she whispered, looking into his eyes.  His eyes beamed back relief, and with a sigh, he began.

“Well...  my father was a merchant... quite wealthy, but very corrupt and unscrupulous.  He never dirtied his own hands... indeed, many regarded him as a pillar of the community.  But the thugs who did his dirty work for him frequently came over to the manor.”

“And well,” he smiled slightly, “you know I’m blunt and loud, love... and I was then... even when I was a mere 10.  I was smart too... I figured out what dad was doing was the opposite of the niceties he would try and make us do.  And I called him on it, and promptly became the black sheep of the family... never given school, called a troublemaker...”  his voice drifted for a few seconds, and then he cleared his throat.

“Anyways... Shawn... we all called him W., was quiet about this, and once my fall from grace happened, he found himself labeled, ‘the good kid’ and was showered with gifts and blessings... including schooling.  They loved him, and hated me...” a tear fell from his eye, and Elenya hugged him tighter.

“My being an outcast forced me to the streets during the day... while W. was learning courtly niceties and the science of why rivers flow and dragon’s breathe, I was learning from the sons of my father’s ‘assistants’ how to filch pockets and forge letters.  And when scraps started between the children, I would readily jump in... W. never would.”

“I remember one day specifically, like it was almost yesterday.  One group of neighborhood kids... a bunch of thugs who called themselves ‘The Jettison Boys,’ started harassing W...  I told him never to walk that part of the city in his nice school-clothes, but he never listened.  Anyways,  they began to whale on him, and I jumped in the fray and pushed them back, shouting at them to leave him alone.”

“The noise brought out my mother... and she saw me with the Jettison boys, and saw W.’s torn clothes, and immediately accused me of causing trouble and trying to hurt my brother!” anger building in his voice.

“Did W. say anything to back you up?” Elenya asked softly.

“No!  He said nothing!” Shaun spat, his voice changing from anger into a rage.  “He watched, silently, with a blank face, as my father beat me viciously for something I didn’t do!  He... did... nothing!”

“Why?” Elenya asked, gently running her hand over his back, hoping to calm him as he vented his pent up anger.  As she asked her question, his fury seemed to pass as quickly as it came.

“I... I don’t know.  All I know is after that day, I started to hate my brother... hate him with a fury... all my hate for my parents became focused just on _him_.  And one day, a few years later... I...” the last of his anger fell away, and his eyes dove back into deep despair, “I...  I did something horrible...”  Tears were now streaking down his cheeks, and Elenya pulled his head to her shoulder and rocked him slightly, shushing in his ear to comfort him.

“What did you do, Shauny?  My love for you won’t change because of it... tell me.  It is eating your apart.”

“I... learned from the Jettison’s how to...  how to...  I...  I put something in his food!” Shaun’s voice finally cracked, “I put many things in his food, and he ate it all!  All of it!  And then... and then... he... he died, Elenya!  He _died_!”

_Oh my god... that explains why he refused so harshly to have Shawn be our child’s name_, Elenya’s mind jumped.  Part of her wanted to back away in revulsion, till another part reminded her a split second later, _He’s broken up about it... he’s clearly not the same person as he was then... he needs you love... not your revulsion or hatred..._  She pulled him into a tighter hug, whispering, “It’s okay... it’ll be alright...”  _Shaun killed his brother... oh no...  oh sweet Pelor... _

“My parents never found out why W. died,” he continued after a few minutes of composing himself.  “And my father was frugal, and had already paid for W.’s tutoring for the rest of the year... so he made me go in W.’s place, and take W.’s name...” Shaun shuddered again.  “It was the ultimate punishment... I was forced into the shoes of the brother I had killed!”

“That’s horrible Shauny!” Elenya continued to rock him, “Absolutely terrible!  No child should be treated like that!”  _That's not something my Shauny would do!  His parents, his life forced him to act that way!  He doesn't act like that way now!  If I ever see his parents... in-laws or not, I’ll torch them with a lightning bolt..._

”I... I could only stand it for a few months... and then I ran away... and started living on the streets, wandering from city to city.  Elenya,” he pulled back, shaking, “I... I... regret killing W...  I can’t look at myself sometimes because of it!  I hate myself for it!  I hate myself for running away!  I hate myself for having a terrible family!”

”Ssshhh,” she ran a hand along the side of his face.  _We all have made mistakes when we were young... for me, it was believing that traveller that he merely wanted another cupcake in his room five years ago... for you... it was something even graver..._ “There is nothing to regret... nothing at all, love.  None of us have done only good the entirety of our lives... and most of us have things we regret.  You said it yourself... you were young... and I know you’re a different person now,” she kissed him on the forehead.  “Do you really think I would kiss someone I felt was horrible, mean, and terrible?”

“No,” he said slowly, sniffles and tears still rolling.

“And according to the famous proverb, the woman is always right, hm?” she looked at him, and a brief smile came across his face at her humor.

“Yes, I suppose,” a sniffle escaped the slight grin.  His eyes still betrayed nervous fear.

“Then you must be the kindest, gentlest, most lovely human being I have ever met,” she delivered a brilliant smile towards him, “and regardless of your past, I love you for _you_.  When you met me months ago, you weren’t the same person that did those things... you were you.  That’s who I love... you!”

“Thank you, Elenya,” he started crying into her shoulder again, and she pushed him away slightly to look at his face again... so deeply scarred with sadness.

“Shauny... regardless of what happened back then...  you have a family that loves you, and wants you to be with them... me.”  She patted the bed next to her, and after he laid down she slid down beside him, and held him tight, whispering to him for a long period of time, “I love you, Shauny... all of you... your past, your present...and,” she gently tapped her belly, not yet protruding even, “your future...”

As he hugged her, he finally said aloud the phrase that had been repeating in his mind for months...  “I’m lucky to have someone like you by me,” he smiled, and she nuzzled him happily in response...

...and the potential moment was interrupted by a gentle knock on their door.  As Shaun looked up, he didn’t need to see Elenya’s falling face to realize who it was... 

...a messenger sent to fetch him, and take him to the teleportation chamber...


----------



## Lela

Oh, wow.  That wasn't at all what I expected.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

*At long last...*

Hi.  My name is Kent.  I've been meandering through these forums as a lurker for nearly a year now and having finally found this thread by accident (clicked 'next thread' from Mesalliance) I have at long last marshalled desire enough to reply that I signed up as a subscriber.

EV - WOW!     What a fantastic story!  I can practically see you guys gaming this in my head.  I appreciate the fun and life you put into the telling of your gaming sessions. If this is truly your first outing as GM... you're destined to become legendary.  Muddling through many arch-typical D&D campaigns, yours stands out as a distinct gem. Very original.

The only criticism I could post is that you have quite a few spelling and (mostly) grammatical errors that practically PLEAD to be corrected.  That is the sole criticism I have.

I truly enjoy reading this thread and am sad I have caught up to your posting in real-time.   

I eagerly await the next posts.  At this time, how many gaming sessions are your board posts behind?

Lela - I've always enjoyed the insight you bring to the boards when you choose to post.  I look forward to them in the future.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

K_S_Snyder said:
			
		

> Hi.  My name is Kent.  I've been meandering through these forums as a lurker for nearly a year now and having finally found this thread by accident (clicked 'next thread' from Mesalliance) I have at long last marshalled desire enough to reply that I signed up as a subscriber.
> 
> EV - WOW!     What a fantastic story!  I can practically see you guys gaming this in my head.  I appreciate the fun and life you put into the telling of your gaming sessions. If this is truly your first outing as GM... you're destined to become legendary.  Muddling through many arch-typical D&D campaigns, yours stands out as a distinct gem. Very original.
> 
> The only criticism I could post is that you have quite a few spelling and (mostly) grammatical errors that practically PLEAD to be corrected.  That is the sole criticism I have.
> 
> I truly enjoy reading this thread and am sad I have caught up to your posting in real-time.
> 
> I eagerly await the next posts.  At this time, how many gaming sessions are your board posts behind?
> 
> Lela - I've always enjoyed the insight you bring to the boards when you choose to post.  I look forward to them in the future.






Heh.     Glad you enjoy it.  And honestly, there's no offense taken to the spelling and grammar note (it annoys me when I read back through sometimes), which is mostly the result of late night typing and hectic schedule.  Someday, I'm going to go back through and do a proper editing job, when time and lack of updates permits.


----------



## Lela

K_S_Snyder said:
			
		

> Lela - I've always enjoyed the insight you bring to the boards when you choose to post. I look forward to them in the future.





You know, many of my friends find it dangerious to encorage me to talk. . .


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Ah well, now that I've reared my head I'll have to resist my natural instincts to lurk...

Heh.  So, EV,  how far are the posts removed from the gaming sessions?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

About a month.  Presently I'm working on the session from... March 12th, I believe.  We usually play weekly, depending on people's schedules.  In terms of sessions, we're about four sessions behind (there were two mini-sessions in there).


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Siabrey’s Goodbyes and Farewells*

“Mmmm,” Siabrey pulled hard at the pillow her fingers had clawed around, but it wouldn’t budge, and the rays of morning glory continued to spill into her eyes.  She tugs harder, hoping whatever is holding it down will be weaker, and as she gives a mighty heave, the pillow flies out, and she nearly rolls off the bed.  Grunting, she pulled it over her head tightly, her sleepy mind willing away the brightness.

The light continued to burn through, by nooks and crannies between her feathery protection and her bed.  Her mind slowly awakened, and finally realized what the daylight meant, and pulled the pillow off with sad reluctance.  She slid a hand towards the other side of the bed, hoping to feel a warm body, which she hoped to cuddle with for just a few more minutes...

“Mmm Luke?” her mind asked questioningly, her fingers finding a warm mattress where a body once was.  She heard a grunt, and she sat up, her tired eyes seeing Luke sitting on the edge of the bed, slowly donning his trousers.

She rubbed her eyes, and quickly pulled off the strange couplet of covers twisted over her, and slid beside him, hugging him tight.

“Luke,” she whispered in his ear, “Please... I don’t want you to go.”  Her eyes were dry... from the last few days, she wasn’t sure if she had many tears left.  

“I don’t want to go either... but I have to,” she said back softly.  “I’d much rather stay with the new Countess, and try to produce an heir,” he laughed softly, trying to humor her.  

“Oh... so I’m a baby mill?  You put in one part noble, and after my waterwheel grinds away, babies appear in sacks, neatly stacked by the door?” she raised an eyebrow, causing him to laugh. _He’s trying to humor me... he’s as scared as I am_ The two kissed deeply, sharply, with enough passion that Siabrey lost her breath momentarily.

“No,” he said finally, grinning.  “There’s also the part where this baby mill is the most beautiful of its kind.  It doesn’t need to produce babies to make me happy,” he hugged her again, and two whispered sweet nothings and quiet jokes into each other’s ear, until Siabrey’s nascent and growing concern finally rose to the fore.

“Luke,” she pulled away from him, her eyes now serious, “can you make me a promise?”  He nodded her head, and she looked him deeply in the eyes.  “Luke?  Promise me you’ll stay off the front lines... promise me you won’t be reckless.”  _I know you... you are like me.  You will jump to the front with no regard for yourself... that’s MY job... don’t do it..._

“I... I can’t promise that, Siabrey... I’m the commander, I might have to... even if I don’t want to,” he said softly.  She looked in his eyes and could see the fear playing deep inside them.  Pulling him close, she buried her head in his shoulder.

“Luke... please?” she spoke into his shoulder and chest, “Please don’t?  I don’t want to lose you....”

“Siabrey, I can’t promise that,” he said again, and he felt a slight shudder go through her body.  Sensing correctly she would soon start crying, he pulled away from her slightly.  “Listen.... sshh... listen hon,” he whispered softly, “I have forty thousand blades backing me... don’t worry.  Indeed, it should be _I_ that should be worrying about _you_.”

“No you shouldn’t,” Siabrey countered with a whisper, “my blades are experienced, many of yours are not.”

“I have more.”

“Mine are more experienced.”

“My point is,” Luke said, resisting the strange urge to chuckle a little at the disagreement over who should worry about whom, “I’ll be fine.  Don’t worry about me.  Besides... I have a huge silver dragon watching me.  You don’t,” he smiled.

“Luke... I love you too much to see something happen to you.... promise me you’ll be careful,” Siabrey asked, and he nodded.

“I will.  And besides, we have the books Xanny found for us, so we can still keep in contact for the next few weeks or however long we’re separated...”

_Not long, love,_ Siabrey thought, her mind actively considering again the plan to find the idols, ditch them in Irulas and make a beeline towards Luke’s army... or destroy them herself, and then ignore Irulas altogether...

“Promise me you’ll write,” she said, another reservoir of tears rising to the surface.  He saw this, and as he nodded, he pulled her close and hugged her as tight as he could, trying to smother her fears.   _Thank you, Luke_ Siabrey thought as a twin tears coursed down her cheeks, before she pulled his head towards her and began to kiss him.

It was deep enough and emotional enough that under other, happier circumstances, it would have resulted in a nice, long delay for Siabrey... but not now.  Gently he pushed her away, brushing his hand through her hair.  “You need to get dressed... its time,” he said remorsefully, and she nodded.  He helped her don her undergarments and armor, before their lips touched for one last time... a kiss that lingered as she started to pull away, but was drawn back.  Finally, he gently pushed her away, his eyes giving her the message, _Please, Siabrey... you must go._

As she opened the door to the small bedroom, she heard his voice behind her, starting to crack as his own strength and reserve waned.

“Wing safe, my love.”


Immediately after leaving her husband, Siabrey decided she had to do _something_, regardless whether it might make her late or delay the teleportation of the group... and she stormed over towards the Imperial Library, rushing through the place as a female wolf hunting her prey... until she spotted Xanadu, his form bent over a book clearly about demons from its cover.  She marched up to him, and unceremoniously slammed her hand down in the middle of the page he was reading, the loud _crack_ echoing in the halls.

“Xanadu,” her voice rumbled, icy command dripping from it, “You _will_ watch Lucius.  And if _anything_ happens to Lucius while you are guarding him...”  _You are to take my place!  My blade cannot watch him, so your teeth shall!  And if you fail, I will hold you for it!  If you fail... I.... I fail..._

“Hello to you too,” the half elf replied slowly, his face gradually turning to hers.  Siabrey’s racing mind was nearing its breaking point, and swiftly fell into an alternate tack.

“Xanny,” she sank to her knees beside him, “Please... for the love of all that his holy, keep Lucius from the front lines!  Don’t let him be reckless!”  _Don’t let him be like I would be!_

“I can’t stop him,” Xanadu said, “he’s the army commander... technically he outranks me!  And sometimes,” his voice grew darker, “desperate times... the army may need someone to lead from the front...”

“Besides,” the dragon added, “you’re reckless.  He just takes after you, and he’ll end up as fine as you.”

_But I don’t want him to be reckless!  If he fell..._

”Xanny?  Please?” tears were once again coursing down Siabrey’s cheeks.  She had fought to stay strong when Luke was around... no such prerogative existed here.

The dragon looked deeply into her eyes, and sighed, carefully taking her head into his hands.  “I’ll try my best, Red Eyes,” he said quietly, “but I can’t promise everything.”

“Fight as a dragon, will you?” Siabrey asked.  _Then he’ll be safe... just as safe as if I was by his side..._ 

“I don’...” Xanadu began, before he saw her tearing up even faster, and his heart grew heavy.  “Fine.  I’ll fight as a dragon.  But you must remain safe in return... you’re in far more danger than he is.”

“No I’m not!” Siabrey shuddered, her voice quivering.  _Protect him, Xanny!_

It was then Xanadu finally realized how much of a nervous wreck Siabrey was becoming... and he carefully told her, “Do not worry.  I won’t let anything happen to him... by my life.  Now,” he said, pulling her to her feet, “I believe you have a teleportation chamber to visit.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An Annoying Wizard.. And Annoying Teleportation Chambers*

“This place smells sterile,” Shaun said quietly as he arrived, last of the party back in the palace.  Their rooms had been quickly and expertly cleaned, their items carefully and neatly packed by the Crown Prince’s staff.

“Well,” Tess said, sitting down on her backpack, “now comes the waiting game.  Our court wizard Alex promised is late... and _yes_, he says we can call him that...” she replied to Shaun’s unasked question.  Shaun instinctively raised an eyebrow (covering his own loneliness with humor) and Tess gave him a deep, evil scowl.  “No Shaun!”

“Well,” he started, before looking over towards Siabrey, and his humor died on his lips.  “Oh.”

The third part of the trio sat, facing away from them, staring into the cold and dead fireplace.  Her blade was out, and while her hands were hidden by view from her cloak, the scratches of a blade being sharpened grated the air.

“Siabrey, dear?” Tess asked softly, also now noticing her companion.  “How are you doing?”  Tess walked up behind her friend.  _I know you’re not feeling good... I can’t replace Luke, but I want you to be.... ok? At the least..._

“Fine,” came her reply, sharp and biting enough that Tess backed off.  “I’m just peachy,” she turned towards Tess, and the party saw her red eyes were blazing with something not normal... 

“Um... are you sure, Siabrey?” Shaun asked edgily.  _I want to know, so I don’t get clocked over the head for trying to be funny..._

”No, what the hell do you think!” she snapped, before turning back to her blade, the grating noises now coming again, even faster.  Her own mind was aflood with thoughts... fears for Lucius, anger at Zoe, determination to finish their mission as soon as possible, so she could make sure her love was safe...  _No fooling around... no questions.  We go in... we get this mess... we get out, and we go to the army!_

Shaun was taken aback by her fierce reply, and was about to say his own snappish one when the door to the room they were camped in was flung open, and a thin, spectacled man clad in garish orange and purple robes strode into the room.  His head was held high, high enough that he literally looked down the bridge of his nose at all of them.

Tess immediately recoiled from the riot of color, commenting quietly, “His dress hurts my eyes.”  The hawk-nose and the eyes that were behind it swiveled towards her.

“And your intellect hurts my brain,” his voice, an annoyingly high and wheezy tenor, said with disdain.  The exchange provoked Siabrey’s ire... and as she turned to the newcomer, she growled at him... literally.

For most, the prospect of a fearsome warrior armed with a katana growling at them would have provoked some... respect... or at least, cowed them into backing down.  Not this wizard... he was an Imperial Court Wizard...

“Lady, you do not need to _act_ the part of the dog... your face does the job well enough,” he said coolly.  Siabrey’s face glowered, and there was a moment of tension when her hand gripped her katana tightly, before looking at Tess, and relaxing.  She gave a huff, and began sharpening her sword again.  The wizard gave her a look of airy disdain, before looking at the other two.

“My name is Aeron... a Court Wizard to Her Majesty, the Empress.  And as such capacity, I must wonder why I have been assigned to such a backwoods operation with such cretins as companions,” he moaned, causing everyone else’s hackles to rise up.

_Dammit,_ Siabrey’s mind snarled, as the man continued to talk in high and airy terms of his position in court.  _We get this pharonic fool in place of Lucius and Elenya... Dammit!_   Her movements to sharpen Kelir became quicker and quicker.

“And you must be Lady Tesseron, the common barroom bard,” he smiled towards Tess, who smiled back, her eyes and teeth flashing ice.  _He’s a member of hte Court... must maintain politeness..._ Tess’ mind strained.

“And this must be the thief, Shaun,” he placed a condescending hand on the rogue’s head, and Shaun visibly squirmed from under it.  His eyes then turned to the fighter whose back was turned, and a deadly smile crossed his lips.  “That must be Siabrey... the desert debutante the Court is in twitters about.  I hope you do not intend on trying to wily bring me down,” he said, lifting his eyes haughtily, “as I shan’t fall as easily as Lord Lucius did... poor boy.”

“You need not worry,” Siabrey’s voice echoed back, a mere deadly whisper, “I shan’t cast a glance to your way... unless you anger me...”  She turned around, eyes blazing fury and anger.  Tess hurriedly waved a hand at her, and Siabrey once again loosened her grip on the sword.  Tess breathed a sigh of relief, _We can’t have Court mages being killed off for being pompous jackasses... at least not yet._

“Anyways,” he ignorantly refuses to acknowledge Siabrey’s thinly veiled anger, “if you would follow me.”

As he led the party through a myriad of corridors, he explained the teleportation chambers, where to stand, and what to not do.

“And I’ll tell you... I have an assistant at the manor who will help us.  I warn you though... she is from Ak Konylu.”

“She... what?” Tess was confused.  “She’s a _mongrel?_”  _Great, a possible spy in our midst..._

“The proper term is Ak Konylite... or as she is from the city of Ascabion, Ascabionite,” Aeron said, his voice dripping with an air of superiority at her obvious lack of political knowledge.  “It is most ignorant and insulting to refer to them as mongrels... not all of them march against us.

Ak Konylu is a divided country.  Five of the ‘kingdoms’ in her realms marched across the border... four stayed neutral, and one has openly condemned hte move.  Treadly wisely, ignorant ones,” he chided, causing Tess and Shaun’s anger to rise even more.  Siabrey, already livid, decided if Tess wouldn’t let her teach him manners, she would ignore him... save that during his lecture, the party stopped moving.

“Let’s just get going!” she grumbled, her voice low and dangerous.  “The sooner we get there, the sooner we get back.”  _And the sooner that I can go back to protect Lucius..._  Aeron nodded in agreement, though his air did not display anything besides the face a father would use to congratulate a small child on saying its first words.

_Damn you,_ Siabrey snarled.



The party, after another five minutes, entered a large hall, fully 80 feet in diameter.  Globes of orange light floated on the ceiling, basting the white walls and floor in a pleasant, warm glow.  The floors of hte chamber, as well as the walls, were covered in deep, etched runes, culminating in a small glass circle at the center.  Aeron motioned for them to head to the center, as a bevy of similarly clad mages stood around the outsides.  

Happily, they found Grumki already waiting there, his warhammer leaning onto the floor of the chamber, as hushed mages fluttered about him, hissing at him to go away till Tess waved the ok.

“I told you... the strength of Kord requires being early,” the half orc rumbled, before walking up next to the group.  Aeron’s nose wrinkled at Grumki’s approach, but the wizard managed to control his response enough that he one again took speaking reins.

“Now,” he said as they drew up, “I shall warn you, teleportations can be nauseous, as I have no doubt that many of you might be weak of stomach.”  Tess growled, and Siabrey merely tuned him out, replacing in her mind his voice with the sounds of Lucius’ jokes and laughter... thoughts that only spurred her to push for quicker action.

“Just go already!” she scowled, her low voice carrying an order backed by iron.  Even as Aeron chuckled and waved away her command, the other mages hurriedly moved to comply.  

A few minutes later, and the room began to stink, as of chlorine and ozone mixed into one... the smell of a massive field of magic.  Slowly, the world around them began to spin... faster and faster, until the walls, lights, and mages merged into an ever spinning blur.

The sights, sounds and movement were too much for Shaun, and his breakfast ended up on his boots.  Tess felt extremely dizzy, and narrowly avoided losing her own stomach.  She glanced up towards Aeron, and to her disgust found him sneering down at her, his arms crossed in supreme confidence.  Siabrey too was not affected by the spinning, and merely bared her teeth back at the mage that had annoyed her already frayed nerves the wrong way.

Slowly, the spinning began to slow down, and the party noticed much green.  There was a sudden, powerful burst of light, and the party was blinded momentarily.  As their eyes adjusted, their vision came back...

...and there was no manor, no castle in sight.  All they saw, for miles around, were forests...forests... and more forests...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

In the words of the wise sages called Monty Python, "And Now for Something Completely Different!"

At the request of some of the party, I’ve also written a narrative of Lucius, Elenya, Quin, and Xanadu as to what they were doing whilst the PCs were further north.  So... consider this an exta story.   I'll put the titles of these sections in red, and the text in yellow, to differentiate them from the main story..


*A Boy Takes Command*

_Meanwhile..._

Lucius was strong... he managed to hold himself together until Siabrey left the room, before he let his tears fall... tears or loneliness, and most importantly, tears of fear.

_Siabrey... I’m already scared,_ he thought as he finished donning his armor.  _I’ve never done anything like this before!  I played soldier with my friends as a boy... but never any real battles!_  Silently, he sank onto the still unmade bed, and buried his face in his hands.  

“It’s too much,” he mumbled aloud, “too much!”  _The Empress hates me, they tried to kill my love, and my own mother wants to destroy all I love... it’s all too much!_  His sobbing was loud enough he did not hear a soft knocking at the door a few hours later, or notice the door opening and a tall half elf walk beside him.  A kind hand touched his shoulder, as Xanadu’s sigh filled the room.

“It’s... it’s ok,” the dragon said quietly, sitting down next to Luke.  “You shall see her again... and you shall do fine tomorrow and in the coming days.”  _He is alone in his mind._ Xanadu pulled the young man close and gave him a fatherly hug, “I trust you... Siabrey trusts you, we all do.  If I didn’t,” he pulled back, pushing Lucius’ tear streaked face up so he could look into his green eyes, “I would have insisted on commanding myself.”  He gave a grin, and his heart jumped a little when Lucius’ worn face gave a slight grin in matching.

“Good,” Xanadu looked at him, before pulling a kerchief out of his pocket.  “Here... dry off your face.  You have to meet your soldiers soon.”  Lucius stiffened, noticeably, and began quickly cleaning the tears from his face.

“Can’t let them see me like this,” he said nervously.  “I don’t want them to think they’re lead by a bawling fool.”  Xanadu gave a short laugh, and stood up, pulling Lucius up with him.

“You’re not a bawling fool, boy,” he smiled, taking the same kerchief to wipe off dust and grit from Luke’s armor.  “You’re a Count... a noble within the Holy Santoric Empire, and commander of two score thousand men.  Whenever you get scared, remember that,” Xanadu pointed. 

“What if that is what scares me?” Lucius asked as the two began leaving the room.  “What if I mess up?  What if I fail?”  His voice began to get wobbly again, and Xanadu spun around, and grabbed both his shoulders.  The wizard pulled Lucius down an inch or two until their eyes were completely level, and his brassy orbs bored directly through Lucius’ green eyes until they found his very soul.

“You must never think about that!” Xanadu said quietly, forcefully, as he shook Lucius slightly.  “Your soldiers gain their confidence, their will to victory... from you!  Not some abstract concept of ‘duty’ or ‘Empire,’ but _you!_  If you show fear in front of them, they will think they should be afraid!” he hissed.  Xanadu relaxed his grip on Lucius’ shoulders.

“It is okay for you to personally be afraid... I would fear for the sanity of any man who wasn’t afraid in times like these,” Xanadu’s voice, still quiet, said much more calmly.  “But you must never show it... not in front of them!  The courage of an invincible army is a weak facade, and like glass, with the slightest disturbance it can be easily broken.”  

Lucius swallowed hard, and cleared his throat.  _I must act confident... I must act as if I know what I am doing..._



It was about an hour later when Lucius was finally set up in his command tent.  The army camps were barely thirty minutes away, it just took another thirty minutes to bring the relevant supplies and apportionments in as well.  Rather than a heavy and ornate desk as several Imperial officers had suggested, Luke had asked for a very basic, light one that could be easily broken down and carried.  In one corner sat a small bed...little more than a cot, once again at Lucius’ insistence.  A chest of personal belongings lay beside the bed, including a few changes of clothes, a backup set of books, a spyglass (courtesy of a commander in the army from Iskeldrun... he thought it was a novelty, Lucius immediately seized on its possibilities), and most dear to him, the small and large magical books that Xanadu had given him and his beloved.  These lay in front of him as he sat behind his desk, pondering.

_Xanny said I can’t write in them yet... he needs to confirm if they’re working.  How long will that take?!_ Lucius groaned.  _I want to hear from my love!  She’s going north, with barely 5 people!_ He gave a sigh of annoyance, and pulled out again the papers he was supposed to be looking at: the force strengths of the troops under his command.  Deciding perusing this would be a better way for him to work out that nervous energy, he began to read, noting a long and ever growing list of noble’s and retainers whom he did not recognize... till the third page...

_Lord Thanteus Holgren... never heard of him...  Sir San... Sir Santac?_ his mind jumped, remembering the kindly, older knight they helped defend Mephys with.  _Hmm... 559 spearmen, 15 mounted (various), 45 archers, 4 spellcasters (apprentice)_ he read, scrawled in a dutiful secretarial pen next to the noble’s name.  _He’s a veteran... if I have questions, I can always ask him as well..._

A throat being cleared interrupted his thoughts, and Lucius looked up to see the tall form of Degedar, one of his attendants assigned by teh Empress, standing in the tent entrance, another form behind him.

“My Lord,” Degedar’s low tenor began with some annoyance, “there is a man here that says he knows you, and he will not leave till he has a chance to speak with you.  He says he wants to be a body...”

“LUKE!” a familiar voice came from over the dour attendant’s shoulder, and Lucius chuckled as Quin Keldare shoved the man aside, holding out his arms expectantly.

“Quin, good man!” Luke was up, and dashed forward, giving the man a hug.  He had liked Quin, and hadn’t seen him since the incident in the tavern in Obash.  “Nice to see the Hieroneous people patched you up!  What brings you here?”

“Oh... nothing,” Quin grinned, looking down.  He brought his face back up, a full smile on it.  “Just wanted to see if by chance you wanted to have a bodyguard on you.  Your woman is kinda overprotective, y’know, so I thought she might appreciate it.”  As he finished, Quin gave a rather confident pose, which caused Lucius to chuckle.

“Well, Tess has said you are an expert bodyguard, despite your lack of common sense, as she would say,” Luke grinned, “but an extra sword doesn’t hurt.”  He leaned close to Quin, “but don’t go being reckless on me... If you die no one will be left to guard me against your vengeful sister!”  Quin laughed.

“True... true,” Quin agreed.  “But don’t worry about that... I don’t fall for pretty lasses swinging swords at me!”

Lucius thought of a quick, sharp rejoinder, but blocked himself from saying it.  _Too close to him still, I bet,_ he thought before the remark exited his lips.  “Well, I also need a staff person also... someone to keep people orderly outside my tent... make sure only as many come in at a time as I want.  You’ll do that too, m’kay?”

“Ah... crowd control.  Something I bet every army commander wants.”


Several hours later, Xanadu finally came back to the tent, looking a mixture of relieved and annoyed.

“Hmmm?” Lucius asked, looking away from Quin and interrupting their rather ribald conversation about women.

“Well,” Xanadu sat down, “I’ve talked to some of the Imperial commanders... they agree tomorrow would be a good time for me to show myself to the troops...”

“As a dragon?” Quin asked, and Xanadu nodded.  “Sweet Sune, I bet some of them are going to crap their pants!” he laughed.

“Well,” Lucius said after chuckling himself, “I’d rather they soil themselves here than when Xanadu does it on the battlefield.  Xanny, are you going to wait to do this until after I have a chance to meet with the Imperial commanders?”  The dragon nodded his half elven head.

“Very much so.  Did you make some rounds like I asked you?” Xanadu said in a very fatherly tone.  “It’d be better if the soldiers saw their commander before tomorrow arrives with a dragon in tow...”

“Yes,” Lucius groaned like a teen being grilled as to which tavern he’d visited, “I visited the northern and western parts of the camp... I’m guessing I managed to travel through half of the warbands.  Maybe a little more.  They’ve seen me at least, in full armor with a bodyguard in tow...” Lucius nodded to Quin.

“Ah... so you’re healthy and have a purpose?” Xanadu raised an eyebrow at Quin.  “Well then.  I’m going to test your message books and see how well they work.”  Xanadu pulled another set of hte books from his cloak, and set them next to the ones that Lucius had been nervously eyeing most of the day.  Unlike the one’s he used to communicate with Siabrey, these books were not black, they were green, with the mark and seal of hte Imperial Army on the front cover.  Xanadu flipped open the army ones, and began scrawling... while Luke’s heart jumped into his chest with anticipation... and impatience.  He walked up nervously beside the half elf as he poured out a message asking if the message was received.

“Um... Xanny... could you... um... hurry up and check the other one?” Lucius asked quietly, and Quin burst out laughing as he came over.

“Lucius, excuse me... m’lord,” he gave a graceful mock bow, “forgive me for saying this, but you’re whipped!”


Much later that night, Lucius stared at the simple black book still on his desk, and looked at the small message that his love would be receiving... “This is Xanadu.  I want to make sure this works properly.  Send a reply when you can.”  It’d been two hours since the dragon had scrawled that in pen, and left Lucius with the strong instructions of, “Do not write in it until I have checked the reply!”

_But why?  What harm could a simple message I send of, ‘I love you hon,’ be?  I mean really?_ he fumed.  He glanced over at the quill still rising out of the wet inkwell.  _I should just write a message... just a short one.  If she gets that, but no word from me, Siabrey will panic!  But Xanny said I shouldn’t.... but if she’s panicking, he wouldn’t want that, would he?_ Lucius reasoned, grabbing the inkpen and scrawling his own message in ink underneath.

It was much longer than Xanadu’s but much shorter than he wanted to write.  Other than a simple greetings, it had an update that as far as he knew, Alexander and the Empress were having words over what had happened the day before;  It was a rumor, he couldn’t substantiate it, but he knew it would set Siabrey, Shaun, and Tess at ease.  He also mentioned the Imperial commanders meeting for the first time, and finished the note with his signature.

_There!  A nice short note so they know I’m doing fine!_ he thought proudly, giving a yawn.  He glanced over towards the bed, hearing it calling for him... and the bed reminded him of something else.

_I miss Siabrey..._ her mind murmured sadly.  _I miss her smell... her smile... her touch..._  Within a few minutes, he had delved into a new squalor of despair, and nearly started crying for his love when he looked down at his hands... and the memory of a conversation they’d had rose in his mind...

_”Hon... I know how to write magic... and you can detect it.”_ he had murmured into her ear while they laid side by side the previous night.  _”I’ll write my love notes in magic... so only your lovely eyes can read them,”_ he’d purred, and his mind gleefully brought back the memory of the feeling of her cheek on his lips, and the smile and laugh she gave after his statement.  It was not hard for her sultry response to come up from within his memory, _”And as I have the book... I write all the replies.  None of them shall see them... so be as... descriptive... as you want.”_  A flood of rather intense and happy memories flowed through his mind of the events immediately following the conversation, and he quickly pulled a few mundane items from his spell-pouch, which was stacked with his armor.

Dashing back over to the desk, he put a glob of the mess combined with his spittle on his index finger, and the end of his finger tingled with magical energy as the glob disappeared.  He made incantations to detect magic, and was rewarded with seeing his fingertip glow marginally.  Using it as a quill, he began to write another, far more personal message.  He tossed in all of the feelings of love he had stacked in his heart...  He glanced around his tent, and noticing it was bare of any portraits, he closed his eyes and imagined a portrait of his wife by the chest and smiled.  That fell into the private letter as well.  After he was finished (it was far longer than the official letter from him, and the writing stretched up into the margins and along the sides of the pager), he signed it, “Your love, A Truly Lucky Man.”  

Now satisfied, he made sure the ink was dry, and then closed the book for the evening.  Sleep came with difficulty, as he was eagerly expecting the reply he thought would be inside in the morning...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An Error of Teleportation, An Error of Party Membership*

The first words from someone in the party actually came from the seemingly unflappable Aeron, who let loose with a bristling barrage of curses, going so far as to even kick several logs laying nearby on the forest floor.

“Hmm...” Grumki said, nodding at the wizard, “Aeron might be a pansy, but the strength of Kord sometimes requires swearing.”  The wizard was too caught up in his fury to hear Grumki’s comment.

“Dammit!” he finished up two minutes later, “I _told_ those daft fools to fix it, but _noooo_...”

Tess and Shaun had been previously watching in semi-amazed silence at his rant, until the most recent phrase left his lips.  Immediately Siabrey and Tess had gripped his shoulder.

“Fixed _what_?” Siabrey’s flat voice asked dangerously.    “Whose a daft fool?  For his part, Aeron rather foolishly continued to sputter and rant, finally letting slip that the idiots were in Irulas and at the manor.

“_Who dammit! Who!_” Siabrey grabbed his shoulders rather uncivilly and shook them. “And where THE HELL ARE WE!?” _Enough of this stupid ranting crap!  Names, Places, People!

NOW!_

The wizard shake himself free from her grip, and with a huff adjusted his robes till they were in the proper location.  His eyes reflected a dangerous demand to never have his clothes touched again;  Siabrey merely growled at him.

“Considering the manor teleporter was the small one, we shouldn’t be far off.  Perhaps five miles at most?” he paused thinking for a second.  “If this had been between two larger teleporters, we could have easily...”

“_5 MILES?!_” the fighter’s voiced roiled dangerously, her mind entering a cursing tirade of its own on the uselessness of court mages.  _There is entirely too much at stake here for stupid crap like this bull****!_  She took a pointed sigh, to try and calm herself down, but to Tess and Shaun, the sigh itself even sounded dangerously close to frothing rage.  Dark thoughts as to what may have caused this ran through her mind.  _I’ve seen assassins, warriors, and spies after us... now... saboteurs..._

“Siabrey,” Tess said softly, till she realized the fighter was somehow keeping herself in control, despite the murderous anger in her eyes.  The bard gave a sigh of her own.  “I’m going to levitate up, and see if I can see the manor.  The family manor is a castle, isn’t it?” she asked, and Aeron nodded absently, still focused on his detractor on the ground.

“Who could have caused this?” Siabrey’s asked, her voice seemingly quiet and even.

Aeron turned his head to the side, before waving his hand dismissively with a chuckle.  “No, my misunderstanding bladeling.  Not who... ‘what?’ is the proper question we should answer.  Would you like the full explanation, or the layman’s one for you... magically disinclined mind,” he leaned towards her, a smile of utter superiority on his face.

“Full,” she leaned back to him, the single word covered in venom.  He leaned back, let out a laugh, and started, just before a cry came from above.

“I see it!” Tess’ figure floating some fifty feet up was gesticulating towards the north.  “Its thataway!  There’s a road that goes up that way, about three hundred feet behind Aeron!  We should take it!”  The bard was already floating back down towards the ground.

“Thank you, Tess!” Shaun yelled, as Grumki groaned, “The strength of Kord requires accuracy at times like these.”

“You, fair... beast,” Aeron finally decided on a title for Grumki, “should listen well too.  Laymen have a hard time understanding, I shall explain as we go, if that is no problem.”

“First time you said something reasonable all damn day,” Siabrey hissed, as Grumki starting _looming_ on hearing Aeron’s title.  The wizard ignored the half orc, and Shaun began wondering how long it would be before Aeron would be beaten into a bowl by the fighter and cleric...



“...and the power-flux capacitors, if they are improperly aligned, cause a magical resonance.  This resonance then can overwhelm the smaller chamber, causing a discharge of Novistro-Magistrum particles, creating up to a 4.8% error in teleportation efficiency,” Aeron finished some fifteen dull minutes later.  Grumki had taken the point to simply ride further behind, while Shaun long ago had ridden to the opposite side of Aeron from Siabrey and made mocking faces behind his back.

“Now that you’ve been sufficiently confused, I shall tell you the version you should have asked for... the _lay_ version,” Aeron said, his face once again high enough that he looked straight down his nose at Siabrey.  

“Simply... the teleporters have to be magically in sync.  This is especially true when one is using a larger, more powerful teleporter in coordination with a smaller, less powerful one.  In this case, some dafty in Irulas did not properly sync the more powerful one there, and the smaller one at the manor found itself overwhelmed with magical force... causing our mis-landing and likely breaking the smaller one.  I may be forced to stay at the manor to repair the smaller one so you can use it on your return trip... and unfortunately, my assistant won’t be able to completely provide the competent leadership this expedition needs...”

“JUST ONE MINUTE!” Siabrey roared.  “First,” she leaned dangerously close to Aeron, “you have continually insulted our mental capacity!  Then, you insulted our combat capacity!  Are YOU the daft one!?  Who the hell is going to keep some errant archer from doing the world a damn favor and sending your putrid corpse...”  

“Siabrey,” Tess held up and trotted back towards where the fighter’s rant, all of her pent up fury at Aeron’s dandyisms, continued to explode.  “Siabrey,” Tess said a little more forcefully, as she grabbed the reins to Siabrey’s horse and pulled her further.  “No killing court mages!” Tess said aloud, though under her breath, just so Siabrey could hear, “at least not until he’s fixed the teleportation chamber.” 

In the meantime, Grumki had ridden forward, and was now beside Aeron... with the ‘Intimidation of Kord’ now in full swing.  His loud talking, mostly on how Kord wanted people to treat each other, continued on for several minutes.  Contrary to cowing the wayward wizard, Grumki’s voice and admonishments seemed to merely irritate him.

“...because of this, the strength of Kord does not require those with sharp minds to mock others.  It is blasphemous for one whose strength is so small to...”

Grumki’s lips continued to move for a few moments, before he realized no sound was coming out.  As Aeron lowered his hands, magic ebbing from them, Grumki began gesticulating wildly, furiously, for Aeron to cancel the _silence_ spell he’d placed on the half orc.

“Dear Beast,” Aeron said airily, “do not presume to lecture me on a rubbish religion I do not believe, and please... talk in a quieter tone?  I am enjoying the silence now, you’ll get your voice back in due time,” Aeron smiled to himself.

Siabrey and Tess both heard the sudden end of Grumki’s voice in mid sentence, and turned.  Upon seeing his wild gestures, Siabrey guessed what had happened, and her mount was immediately beside Aeron’s.

“Fix what your did to Grumki!” the fighter ordered, her voice cold.  The only reason she did not draw her katana was Tess’ admonition a few minutes prior to be civil.  “If you don’t, I _will_ treat you as a threat to everyone else here!” she warned, her nostrils flaring.   _These are my friends.  They will help me protect Lucius.  If you are threatening them, you are threatening Lucius... and you will not threaten my Lucius!_

_Great,_ Shaun thought sarcastically.  _Siabrey’s ticked... if he knows what’s good for him..._

“Why should I fix it?  He’s stopped his prattle.  And who are you, fire one, to threaten me?” Aeron daintily gestured to Siabrey and then himself respectively, even as his eyes belied a challenge to her.

Grumki, in the meantime, grew annoyed enough to draw his warhammer, and raise it over his head.  As he waved it around menacingly, Aeron’s hand flashed out again, and the hammer became extremely hot... too hot for even Grumki, and with a yelp that did not sound, he dropped the weapon.

Just as Siabrey’s katana sliced through the air, its arc ending only a half inch from Aeron’s throat.

“You WILL stop casting spells on party members,” her voice said in a frightening deadpan, “or I’ll slice your throat before you get the chance to really hurt anyone!”  Her eyes did not bely anger or conflict... merely the red calm of the desert sands, and the wind’s mighty resolve to destroy what was in its way.  _I WILL kill you, bastard!_

“Siabrey!” Shaun yelled, as both he and Tess saw her blade flash through the air and imagined the worst.  Once it stopped barely beyond the wizard’s throat, they galloped alongside.  _Dammit!  You were supposed to just threaten him... not go this close to actually HURTING him!_

“Siabrey, if you hurt him, you’re acting just like him!” Tess called worriedly.  _She’s been intense like this all trip!  She’s nearing the same precipice I did so many times..._  In response to their pleas, they see Siabrey’s face merely drain of color, the red in her eyes far more prominent as her blade remained inches from his now sweaty throat.

“Undo the magic... or I _will_ kill you,” Siabrey repeated, ignoring her friends.  Aeron’s hands made a few silent movements, and his mouth opened and closed nearly silently, prompting Siabrey’s blade to close the half inch gap slowly.  Now the wizard felt the cold pressure of a newly sharpened katana on his windpipe.  As he looked up at Siabrey, her eyes flared.

“Siabrey!” Tess yelled at her, afraid to reach for the katana.  _She’s in a state like madness... she might just slit his throat if I try to take the blade away!_

“Siabrey...  cool... calm,” Shaun edged by her, saying softly and soothingly.  He alone noticed her blade lower imperceptibly, and reached out and gently lowered it more...

...and then Aeron vanished.

“What the hell!?” Grumki shouted, a fact only noticed a few seconds later, the party was so focused on the noises coming from above.

“You cretins!  You... HOW DARE YOU TREAT ME, A COURT WIZARD OF EMPRESS ZOE, IN SUCH A...” Aeron’s invisible form sputtered for words, “...IGNOMINIOUS FASHION!  BARBARIC BEASTS!  YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT HER MAJESTY WILL RECIEVE A FULL REPORT OF YOUR DASTARDLY BEHAVIORS!  IT IS ONLY UNDER THE COMMAND OF HER BROTHER THAT I WILL FIX THE DAMN TELEPORTATION CHAMBER FOR YOU, YOU SONS OF BASTARD BROTHELWOMEN!”

Siabrey, with her unique vision, was the one who noticed the magical residue of a man, levitating above the ground, was rushing off to the north, towards the castle.  Once properly pointed, Shaun promptly gave the outgoing wizard a one finger salute with gusto.

The soft _shing_ of metal sliding against wood caught Tess’ attention, and she looked to see Siabrey sheathing her blade.  Tess’ eyes were filled with worry.  _That kind of anger is a path you need to stay away from... I can tell you that,_ she wanted to say to her friend.

“Siabrey?  Would you have really killed him?” she asked quietly, as Grumki and Shaun continued to shout insults at the invisible wizard.

Siabrey's serious face flashed a brilliant smile.  "If I wanted to kill him, instead of grabbing my blade you would have had to grab a flying head." 


As the party reached the castle, the woods parted sufficiently for them to take in the sight.  The castle was small... a converted border fort, no doubt, with a small curtain wall of four towers, and a keep/great hall in the middle.  Outside of its walls, however, was where they found their guide.

A doe headed woman, clad in hides and bark, leaned by a tree near the entrance.  As the party approached she cautiously stepped out, calling out Shaun’s name.

“Yes?  I am Shaun Dice,” he replied, and she gave a smile of relief.

“Good,” her voice, a nice mezzo-soprano, smiled, “Yours was the only name I could remember out of the group, no offense to you others,” she nodded.  

“None taken, m’lady,” Tess said, and then promptly introduced everyone.

“My name is Ashikaga Iranami... you may call me Iranami, if you like,” she gave a bow.  “My people did not join the other peoples of Ak Konlyu in declaring war on the Empire... and I am pleased to see you did not greet me with blades upraised, as too many travellers have done in the past few weeks.”

“Our... acquaintance, Aeron, told us of you,” Tess finally settled on a proper term for the irascible wizard.

“Ah,” she gave a distant smile, “I hope he treated you more civilly than he treats other people.”

“No,” Siabrey said sharply, and Iranami shook her head.  

“He is that way.  He is full of himself, and thinks only of his own advancement... it is too bad, he is truly gifted with magic.  He flew by here several hours ago and said you all were ‘cretins,’ which made me guess you were right normal!” she laughed.  Not caring if Aeron heard, the rest of the party joined in... and to Tess and Shaun’s relief, that included Siabrey.

_Good... she needs to be slightly less intense over the next few days..._ they both thought, as Iranami continued.

“I shall lead you north.  There are several hours of sunlight left... perhaps we might get a few miles in.  The summer manor the Lord and Lady were staying at is a two day ride from here.. not too far.”

As the group trotted along the forest paths, (Iranami riding on back of Siabrey’s horse) the party questioned her about her past, as they told her their own.  They discovered she was from one of the closest of the Ak Konylu kingdoms, and that she found her calling towards nature at age 10.  She had wandered over the mountains, and settled in these forests to get away from politics and focus on tending her love.  Politics, it seemed, had instead followed her, and the Empire had held her on retainer for some time, offering to leave sections of the woods uncut in return for her doing intelligence work in the mountains, and now tracking other ‘mongrels’ (she used the term in distaste) that had crossed over since the war had begun.

That night and the next day held little in the way of activity, other than riding.  At one point, Tess spotted far off a fox headed man, who galloped away before the party could get anywhere close to him.  Unnerved, extra watches were set that night.

On her watch, Siabrey pulled open the book’s given to her by Xanadu... the second timet she’d checked them.  The previous time, shortly after Aeron’s... disruption... of the party, she had been utterly disappointed there had been no reply.  As she stopped tending the group’s fire and gently opened the pages, she gave a small shriek.

Scrawled at the top of the page, in decidedly draconic Common, was the small phrase, _”Dear Friends,

This is Xanadu.  I want to make sure that these books work properly.  Send a reply when you can.”_

This however did not cause her to jump... instead, it was the writing below.  The first part, written in pen, read:

“_Dear Friends,

Xanadu has told me to wait before writing in here, but I couldn’t resist.  It has only been a day, and they tell me you should be only two days from your destination!  I sincerely hope you are all doing well.  Alexander and the Empress are having words as we speak over her behavior; supposedly she is going to let him go with her instead of banishing him to a minor army command... perhaps that will save us from disaster.  

I cannot write long tonight.  Tomorrow early I have to meet with the Imperial commanders for the first time to plan our march, and find out any new information about the Countess and her allies.  Should anything relevant come up, I shall let you all know.  

Be safe!  

 Lucius”_

And underneath that, scrawled in magical ink that now only Siabrey could read, was a far more personal message:

_”My Love – It is hard for me to believe that right now I am married... to the bravest and most beautiful woman in the world... and that I can still talk to you despite the miles that separate us.  My one major regret is that we did not have more time before we separated... I would have had a painting commissioned of you, so I could carry it with my tent, and always be able to gaze upon a distant reflection of your beauty, and at least that way feel your warmth..  I don’t know how I would have paid for the painting... but financial matters are to be set aside in times like these.  

As is, your face preoccupies my mind and memories... and that is what keeps me going it seems. Even when the Imperial commanders look down upon me, or the Empress starts making eyes in my direction, you keep me strong.  I know what I fight for... not only for my title and people... but for you.  And should the Empress try anything against you, the Imperial crown will quickly find a new head to rest upon... but my anger grows too much.  I miss you, my darling. My hopes and life revolve around you, love... so wing safe, and come safely back to me.  

Your love, 

A Truly Lucky Man”_

When Shaun awoke to take next watch, he found Siabrey tracing along an empty page in her large book, a smile on her face, and a tear coursing down her cheek.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Difficult Generals, and a Rapidly Approaching Foe*

_”My dearest Lucius,

Aeron, the wizard your godfather assigned to us is an arrogant ass!  I cannot believe what he pulled today!  He cast silence on Grumki!  And burned Grumki’s hand!  The party says I was out of line to put my katana to his throat, but I’ll be damned if he is going to sit here and shoot spells at us!

I’m afraid you were right, our escorting wizard was nothing like you.  Of course, he wasn’t as handsome, charming, and downright... delicious... mm... can’t wait for you to come back hon... for when you do...”_

Luke leaned back and smiled to himself as he finished the letter, likely written during the night while he slept.  After a long discourse about her plans for him, Siabrey had went on to describe their day.  Annoying... chiefly because of the court wizard Aeron.

“Letter from the missus?” Quin’s voice asked slyly from behind Lucius, and the young man jumped from his seat, before quickly slamming the book shut.

“Uh, yes... a letter you can’t read,” he said, turning to look at Quin over his shoulder.  Inwardly, Lucius breathed a sigh of relief at seeing that his bodyguard was standing in the tent’s doorway...far away enough that there was no way he could’ve read any of the more ‘personal’ things that Siabrey wrote to him.

“And... why not?” Quin edged forward, hands behind his back but his eyes looking expectant.  “Secret plans... plots?  Secret... methods?” he grinned, before backing away a split second before Lucius took a swing.

“Nosy man!” Lucius laughed, putting the books back into his desk.  _It’s good to have Quin around... keep the humor going to relieve my nerves some..._

“Well, that _is_ my job as a bodyguard,” Quin smiled.  “Speaking of which, there’s a small line of people outside the tent wanting to see you.”  Lucius waved for Quin to bring the first in, as he set his chair in the desk properly and stood.  He was technically the commanding officer, but he preferred being polite.

“Come right in, miss,” Quin said with a grin... a grin that made Luke a little apprehensive.  

_What is he grinning abou..._ Lucius wondered, until he saw the top of a familiar head of raven black hair peek through the tent, and as the young woman’s face rose, a set of green eyes smiled at him mischeviously.

“Elenya!  What are you doing here?  How’s the baby?” Lucius as he went up and shook her hand.  
“Baby’s fine,” Elenya said, her smiling face changing suddenly to business... with a little apprehension.  “I’m here to ask a favor,” she began slowly, running a hand nervously through her hair. 

“Of course... state what it is.” Lucius smiled, going over to his chest to pull out a map to examine later.  _I bet someone in Irulas is getting saucy with her over living arrangements.  I guess I’ll have to talk to Alexander about that..._

”I want to join the hospital outfit with this army,” Elenya said finally.  “They won’t let me join... they say its too dangerous for a pregnant woman, as if I don’t know how to take care of my own body!” she grumbled.  “I have healing powers!  I want to...”

”Elenya,” Lucius interrupted her, dropping the map to give her the sternest, most fatherly look he could muster (despite the fact he was two years her junior), “they have those regulations for a reason.  It _is_ dangerous... and you have two...”

“I know!  But Lucius,” she darted up to him and grabbed his shoulder, “I want to do _something_ to help!  Shauny is off to find that totem or whatever!  I want to help in some way... not sit on my ass in Irulas twiddling my thumbs and knitting!”

“In all honesty, Shaun would like it more if you did that...” Lucius began, before Elenya’s darkening countenance caused him to backtrack. 

“Lucius!” her own matronly tone came loud and clear, “if they won’t allow me officially to go, I _will_ just follow the army, and help out anyway!  Don’t tempt me to be difficult... I will!”  Her hands darted to her hips, and Lucius sighed.

“Fine.  Fine... but you’ll have to deal with a worried Shaun.  I’ll let you in on one condition though..”

“What’s that?” she crossed her arms, looking at him with one eye narrowed.

“You _cannot_ go to the front lines, run around with a sword, or in general act reckless.  That’s my job.  Stay with the healer’s in the rear... and if an order comes for you to retreat, do so.  Those are the conditions.”

“Siabrey would _so_ kill you if she heard you saying your job was to be reckless, you know that?” she gave a grin.  

“She’s not here to know that,” Lucius gave a small one of his own, even as Elenya nodded she’d accept those terms and gave Luke a grateful hug.  He was about to speak again when he heard the raised voices of a tussle occuring outside, and Xanadu shoved into the tent, past a Quin that kept shouting he needed to wait his turn.

_Something major is happening... its not like Xanadu to breach protocol or cause a major public scene..._

“Lucius!  The mongrel army is in Cherabis... barely a week’s march from Irulas, coming hard!” Xanadu fumbled in the pockets of his coat, before pulling out a dispatch, sealed with the wax marking of the dragon... from the Imperial family.  “Empress’ orders... we march out tonight!”

Lucius grabbed the paper from him, opened it and scanned.... before folding it back up and handing it to Xanadu.   “57,000 mongrels marching this way, with some backup of some kind... they don’t know.  When do I meet the other Imperial commanders?”

“Now,” Xanadu grabbed him by the arm and began pulling him out of the tent.  “Quin... tell these other interlopers that they’ll have to wait!  Luke,” he turned back to the young man, now commander, “immediately after the meeting, we go to the marshalling fields.  There, you’ll announce to the troops that we’re marching out, and I’ll reveal my true form.  We’ll need to be fast,” Xanadu continued as her pulled Luke past innumerable tents and stabled horses, “as we need to march out quickly.  We could see battle in as little as five days.”

The camps were already chaos as Xanadu and Lucius approached a massive white and orange striped tent which had the banner of the Empire flying above it; a golden dragon on a white background.  Orderlies were running in and out of the tent hurriedly, while aides held nervous horses whose fine plumage and feathers indicated they were the mounts of Imperial generals.

“Lord Lucius Caladron!” some unseen orderly barked as Lucius opened the tent flap, and there was a scrunching noise as eleven people collectively scooted their wooden chairs across the wooden planks thrown down above the soggy ground.  Lucius stopped, and took in the sight.

Directly facing him were eleven men... the chief officers of the army... _his_ army he kept reminding himself.  Of them, he only recognized one... a man with a long mane of a beard that was edging more towards grey and white than salt and pepper.  The man was a giant, though he now had an eyepatch over his left eye that Lucius did not remember him having.   A smile crossed his face at seeing Luke, and Luke gave Sir Santac a warm smile in return.  _Too bad I can’t give him a hug... he’s going to be trusted friend in this sea of... pompousness?_

Sir Santac sat on the closest end of a long, ornately carved wooden table laid in the middle of the tent; the position for the most junior officer.  The five people sitting to the left of where Lucius came in were decked out in various fine armors that had family crests on them... a riot of reds, blues, silvers, whites, all commanding various parts of his forces... usually their family levies in addition to smaller holdings.

On the opposite side of the table were five men whose uniforms were exactly the same... white armor with a golden dragon emblazoned on its shoulder pieces.... generals of the Imperial Army.  They were in charge not of feudal levies, masses of peasants given spears coupled with private armies that fought for money, but of professional, lifelong soldiers... the core of Lucius’ fighting troops.  And the closest influence Zoe or any of her minions would have on Lucius from now on.  While four of the men clad in Imperial colors regarded Lucius with curiosity, one noticeably scowled... Luke made note of his face, to match it with a name later on.

“Please, gentlemen, be seated,” he said, walking to the opposite end of the table and taking his seat.  _I... said that?  To Imperial generals?  I ordered them?_ part of his mind questioned, still not believing fully that not only he had given orders to professionals, but that he gave the orders calmly, without any fear or anxiety.  The rest of his mind paused for a few moments while he gathered his thoughts, and then he cleared his throat.

“Ahem... well.  It appears you all are... aware of what intelligence has arrived...” Lucius spoke calmly, and then his mind went blank.

_What next?!  Ask for their opinions?  Issue orders?  What orders?  March now?  Echelon... what?_ his mind began to panic, and silence dripped from the room as small beads of sweat formed on his forehead.

“Gentlemen,” Xanadu’s voice rose from the corner, where the dragon still stood.  “We march out tonight, and as Lord Lucius’ chief of staff, I am curious as to the dispositions of your troops.”

_Thank you Xanadu,_ Lucius thought, and not for the first time.

“Hmm, well...” began a gruffy noble, who Lucius finally recognized as Lord Holgren, “my levies are ready for a brawl.  Especially since that bard came around yesterday with her fighting songs about you,” the noble pointed at Lucius, who smiled uneasily.

_Tess?_ his mind asked.

“Yessir.  All five thousand of my men are ready and prepared, horse and foot.  And let me say, by the words that were spoken of your skills yesterday, I am pleased and honored to serve under a man so capable in combat!”  Holgren had a smile on his face that didn’t look entirely genuine, and Lucius smiled back nervously.

_He’s kissing my ass for something... likely down the road..._  Lucius’ mind thought before a gruff, “Hmph,” came from the scowly Imperial general.

“I myself still have reservations, no offense m’lord, if I may speak candidly,” the man, a greying beard around his aging face and yet another scowl on his face, said roughly.  “I have served and fought for some 30 years,” he started up, his voice aquiring more and more vigor and distaste, “and _never_ have I served under a commander with such lack of experience!  I do not question Lord Lucius’ desire, but he does not have a background in command!”

_If my hide didn’t rest on this, I would agree with you,_ Lucius thought as the general continued to disagree, slightly less than respectfully but still fully within decorum.  _As is though, I need to rein you in._

Before Xanadu could open his mouth, Lucius cleared his throat.  “As much as General?” he asked politely, having not gotten the man’s name.

“Diogenes, m’lord.  General Pieatris Diogenes.”

“As much as General Diogenes has the right to his opinion, I _am_ currently in command.  Likely I will come to you all for advice, and I look forward to your good counsel.  Nonetheless...”

“It is truly a sad day when a veteran of Her Imperial Majesty’s service is ordered around by a beardless boy,” the one known as Diogenes muttered under his breath.  Lucius’ nostrils flared, and the general was greatly surprised when the ‘beardless boy’ brought a fist down hard on the table, causing it to shake.

“General!” Lucius snapped,  fury mounting within him.  “Such talk borders on insubordination!” Lucius warned through teeth gritted.  He almost had what he’d refer to as a ‘Siabrey moment,’ where a string of profanities was on the tip of his tongue, ready to launch at the object of his fury, but he managed to keep himself in check.  _I need to ACT commander-like... to earn their respect!_

Diogenes nodded abruptly, though his eyes betrayed that he had far more to say.  Even as Xanadu began staring the man down, a growl curling on the dragon’s lips, Lucius scanned the rest of the commanders;  All were looking at him, waiting, as opposed to Diogenes... a good sign.

_I need to REALLY thank Tess if... no.. when!  When Luke... be an optimist!_

After a brief status report from the other commanders, they finally settled down to the business of devising marching orders... which was mostly handled by Xanadu, in his self proclaimed capacity as “Chief of Staff.”  Lucius wasn’t sure what that position formally encompassed, though he was willing to let Xanadu guide as much as the dragon felt he could handle.

“They are marching in force!  60,000 mongrels at least!” one of the Imperials, a fellow named Autokratis snapped.  “Now, for some reason, we don’t know what else is with them....  beasts, demons, or whatnot!  For all we know, this dragon that the Crown Prince speaks of could be in their midst!”

“If they split their larger army up,” Holgren groaned, “we would be forced to split ours to cover their attack routes... we could be cut to piecemeal...”  he gestured towards the map, pointing to the fields on the banks of the Inerman, just two day’s march and across the river from where they army now sat.  “If they get here... they could split... int three or four... and dart every which way, keeping each one large enough to maul us until the others arrive to finish us off.”

”Now lets not get paranoid over ‘ifs,’ ‘buts,’ and unknowns,” Santac grumbled, a pipe already in his mouth.  “True, the Empress has given us scarcely more information that where the enemy is... I do not know why...”

_I know perfectly well why,_ Lucius thought, _she still wants me to be defeated... so she can claim all the glory... perfect sense... of course, I can never publically say that... dammit!_

“We march by this road... through Chandriol, onto their location,” Lucius said, tired of the debate about information he already knew they would never recieve.  It was the quickest route to the threatened areas of the realm, just across the Inerman river... and the route that would bring them into battle fastest.

“With all due respect, m’lord,” Diogenes opened his mouth again, his courtesy belying distrust, and now, anger, “marching by that route takes us through the woods near Chandriol, a place where the mongrel scouts could bushwack us.  It would be...”

”...more advisable to march north of the woods near Chandriol?” Lucius asked, finishing Diogenes’ sentence.  “Normally I would agree, but time is of the essence.  If we take the time to march north, they can find and deploy on ground of their own choosing.  If march quickly, we can choose where the fight will happen.”  _I might not be a seasoned veteran of war, but I do know that speed wins!_

“M’lord... unless we march with undue haste through that wood, we invite disaster!”Diogenes said, more animated now.  “And then what?!  We march across the Inerman, and fight them with the river at our backs?”

“If we don’t move quickly, they will realize they can split their forces, as General Holgren said,” Lucius nodded to the commander, “We have to strike before they get that idea, and get into a place where they can implement it.  The large plains just on the other side of the Inerman are the ideal place for them to split their army into... three? Four units even.  We’d have to cover who knows...”  Lucius looked around, and saw the other commanders nodding with his logic.

“Am I deaf, or are you actively proposing to fight with the river at your back!?” Diogenes stood, and leaned over the table, his eyes wide.  “Madness!  And you all listen to this whelp?” Diogenes close to snarled.  Lucius rose from the table himself, a growl rising in his own throat.

“Diogenes, if you would...” Lucius said, doing well to keep his voice under control.  

“Utter stupidity!” Diogenes continued.

“... please return to your... DAMMIT SIT DOWN!” Lucius finally roared, and Diogenes plopped back into his seat.  None in the room save Xanadu had seem him lose his temper, and the commander’s all shrank away as Lucius continued, his voice once again eerily quiet and normal in tone.

”Now,” an icy pleasantness rose in the air, “We march through Chandriol.  We make ourselves look vulnerable by having the river at our back... lure them into engaging where we have a trap set up.  Now, I’m planning on riding ahead to scout out the terrain...”

No further outbursts came from Diogenes or the other Imperial generals as Lucius explained his plan...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Manor, The Mongrel, and the Bribes*

_Meanwhile... The Same Day, Further North..._

“Siabrey, why can’t I see the book?” Shaun grumbled.  He was curious ever since she’d shoved him aside the night before when he tried to peek over her shoulder to see what she was writing.

“Look,” she growled, “I _told_ you what he wrote!  The Prince is going with Zoe to try and save their butts, and the like!  And what was on the bottom was none of your damn business!”  Her tone was loud and visibly annoyed... which ironically meant her mood was better.  When her voice became quiet and deadpan... _THAT_ was when one needed to fear for one’s throat.

Shaun gave a sigh, and trotted up alongside Tess.  Before he could open his mouth, she gave him a harsh, “No Shaun.  I won’t make her let you see the book.  Stop being nosy.”

It was already nearing dusk, and the party had been riding all day.  As much as Siabrey found Shaun’s persistence annoying... it WAS a diversion.  A slight one, for sure, but a diversion nonetheless.

As the blazing red sun began to disappear over the horizon, the party noticed a hill up ahead that had odd shapes.. regular shapes, coming out of its smooth sides.  As the rod further up, they realized what hte regular shapes were... 

...the stone columns and walls of a large manor, built into the hillside.  Its front held many columns adorned with statues and friezes, as large glass windows towered over the countryside.

And not one light inside the structure was on.

“Um... this isn’t good,” Shaun said aloud.  “No one’s home...”

“That, or no one wants anyone to know there’s someone there,” Tess observed.  She covered her eyes, and tried to peer into the windows.  She thought she saw a momentary shape slip by one, but she wasn’t sure.

“I know,” Siabrey growled, her forcefulness in full gear, “let’s just knock!”  Her sword was out in a flash, and she was striding up towards the door before Tess could grab her.

_Yet again... no subtlety, no tact..._ the bard rolled her eyes, as the fighter’s fists pounded on the large wooden double doors.

“Lady Keshalya?  Open up!  We’re from Marith!  You are in danger!” Siabrey bellowed, pounding on the door.  There was no response, and Tess looked on in alarm as Siabrey started backing up.  

“Siabrey!  What are you doing?” she cried, as the fighter starting kicking up with her legs, as if she was stretching them.

“There’s no answer... so I’m going to knock the doors down,” she stretched her arms.  _Get in here.  Get those idols.  Go back to Luke._

Tess frowned, and pointed towards Grumki, and the half orc gave a grunt.

“Oh,” Siabrey stopped in mid stretch.  “Yeah,” she looked her small frame up and down, “Grumki might do a better job.”  The half orc let out a large laugh.

“The strength of Kord, even if it is not in your body, is in your heart, dear Siabrey!” he guffawed, before pacing up towards the door himself.  As he lowered his shoulder, however, the door flipped open slightly with a creak, and an eye peered out of the darkness inside at the party.

“Who are you?” a voice, hurried and frightened, hissed in a high whisper.

“We are friends!” Grumki roared, before Tess could slip in front of him and wave her hands around disarmingly.

“He speaks the truth... rather loudly,” she apologized quickly, before the man could dash away.  “We are friends of Lady Marith, sister of Lady Keshalya.  We need to tell your mistress she is in great danger!”  Despite this being the truth, Tess added as best she could to her voice and mannerisms as the best theater presenter would.  It wouldn’t hurt, and could only help to persuade him of their good intentions.

The door wavered a bit, and finally flew open... snatching away only part of the gloom inside.   

“Hurry!  Quickly!” the voice hissed, and a hand, graceful yet old, motioned for them hurriedly to come inside.

Once they had entered the gloom, they saw the man who had beckoned them was old and balding, close to Shaun’s height. He wore part of a nicely made uniform, in coats of arms of some noble family... Tess guessed Keshalya’s.  However, the coat was torn and ripped.

The inside of the ornate palace was also bare.  A few chairs were laying around on the main floor, but for the most part, the ornately painted and and frescoed rooms were devoid of furniture.

“What the...” Tess said quietly, as the setting sun’s angle now finally showed waning glory into the halls.  “Where is everyone?” she asked the man slowly.

“My name,” he sighed, “is Theophilus Manizert... I... am,” he said the last word after some indecision, “the chief steward of Lord Charles and Lady Keshalya.  They, obviously, are not here.”

“Where did they go?” Siabrey asked.  _We’ll just go there then... by night if needbe!_

”They went to the family safe keep... north of here.  They left me to guard the manor with the other servants, as well as keep watch over the valuables they couldn’t take with them,” he motioned to the empty rooms.

_Damn... they cleaned themselves out!_ Shaun looked in admiration.  _Now, if only those movers could be converted too... Shaun... that’s not your life anymore!  Stop it!_ he chided himself.

“Well, let’s go then!” Siabrey blurted out and started for the door.  Tess’ hands were quicker this time, and managed to grab her friend and pull her back.

“Siabrey, we’d better find out what we’re facing,” she said, looking at the Steward.  “Why did they run?  When did they run?”  _Contrary to the speed you want, Siabrey, we’re going to take this slow.  I’m not galumphing around the countryside half-assed... might make problems worse._

“Them,” he pointed in alarm as Iranami walked in the front door.  A dagger appeared in his hand, and he started to charge her, before Shaun grabbed him tight. 

“She’s a friend! She’s a friend!” Tess said softly to him.  It was all too obvious what they were afraid of.  “She’s helping us track the other mongrels,” Tess paused suddenly, before correcting herself, “I mean, Ak Konyluites, before they cause too much harm.  Your lady possesses an item they are searching for.  Lady Marith wanted us to take the item back to Irulas, where the mongrels cannot fetch it.  It might make them go away,” Tess lied, hoping to re-persuade the Steward to keep them in his good graces.

He sighed, and looked at Iranami uneasily.  “Fine,” he said finally, his voice sounding unwilling.  “As long as one of you is with her at all times,” he admonished, and the party agreed... though Iranami understandably looked insulted.  Shaun went to talk her down, while Tess continued asking what was going on.

“So... the mongrels come.  Where to the north is your family keep?  We wish to deliver our warnings and fetch this totem as quickly as possible!”  Tess asked, the Steward’s face fell into fear.

“You wish to go there?  To t...the swamp?” he started, before Siabrey interrupted.

“Yes!  Now!  You’ll lead us!” she started to grab him, before he recoiled away.

“N...no!  I won’t go!  Not in the dark!” fear saturated his face and eyes.  He leaned closer to the party, his eyes wide, “You aren’t familiar with what is in the swamps?”

The party looked to Iranami, who shrugged.  “The swamps north of here aren’t well charted...  I haven’t checked them out personally.  They’re large... supposedly they cover some ruins...”

“The Great Swamp,” the Steward used the local name for it, “covers the remains of the city of Harlsbad, former home of the White Emperor.  After bebiliths destroyed his line, his remaining family angered a wizard, who sank the city in a mire of mud!  Ghosts, ghouls and spirits haunt the place!  Along with... m...m...monsters!”

“What kinds of monsters?” Siabrey rolled her eyes.  _For Tarantor’s sake! We’ve fought demons, old man!  I can handle a frickin’ ghost!_

“Giant frogs, larger than a castle keep!  Fearsome horses they drink blood!  Mosquitos the size of birds!  And the entire swamp is ruled by a black dragon!” his eyes were huge, his voice a mere whisper.

“I’m not sure if I believe you,” Shaun said.  “With all those dangers, why they hell would someone build a keep there?  Not to mention it would be hard as hell to build a stone structure in mud!”

“Why the hell _wouldn’t_ someone build a keep there?” Tess asked.  “No one would dare to come in... mass armies would be decimated by the natural swamp... and it _is_ on their family lands... they could easily have charts of the safest areas, and arrangements with the local dragon for safety...”

“Perfect place, if you ask me?” Siabrey said quietly.  “Can we go now?” she started leaning insistently towards the door.

“NO!  I will not as long as its dark!  Tomorrow, first light, I can lead you!” the Steward said firmly.  After Tess tried to use her wiles to charm him to no avail, she shrugged.

“Tomorrow it is, then,” she sighed.  Siabrey walked over to one of the frescoes, and kicked the wall to vent her frustration.  Tess sighed again, and looked at the Steward.  “Are there accommodations here for us?  We don’t need anythi...”

“You, stop!” the Steward shouted at Iranami, who merely was wandering into the next room, examining the frescoes in the last waning of light.  “Stop or I’ll put you downstairs with the other one!”

“Other one?” Tess raised an eyebrow.  “You captured one of... them?” she momentarily forgot the proper term, and decided on the less offensive ‘them.’  The Steward nodded vigorously.

“Hmm... perhaps he has some information that might be of use,” Siabrey thought aloud, causing Tess to nod her head.  

_Finally... that girl is using her head instead of her pangs for Luke..._

“Lets go down and talk to this fellow... then worry about arrangements.”


The Steward took some lit candles, and led the party through the manor, down a series of staircases, past the wine cellar, past the ale cellar, to finally the storage cellar, far below ground.  Here, the party found cots arranged about amongst the stored food... the vast majority of the serving staff had taken refuge here.  Those that hadn’t were upstairs, in guest rooms.

The Steward led them further on, toward the small manor jail.  It was there that the party saw their first hostile Ak Konyluite up close.

He was roughly 5’5” they guessed... they couldn’t tell for sure because he was bound hand and foot.  From his shoulder’s sprang the elegant head of a red fox.  His eyes looked up at the party, and lightened with something distant... fleeting... perhaps hope?  

“Ah,” his voice said, cut heavily by an accent, but nonetheless surprisingly smooth for his head, “more gawkers.  How quaint.”

“We do not come to gawk,” Tess said sternly, “we come for information.”

“Oh... that.  Surprising my currently hosts haven’t quizzed me yet.  Tell you what,” he said, looking up at Tess, “I’ll tell you some things... if you let my legs be unbound.  Its dreadful being held like this.”

Tess raised an eyebrow in question, the actual words not leaving her lips  _Should we trust him?_  Shaun shook his head no, Siabrey nodded yes.  Seeing an impasse, she turned to the fox man again.

“Can we trust you on your word?”

“Dear madam, I might be just a mercenary,” he said with a touch of a furry smile, “but I do have honor.”

“_I’ll_ let his bond loose,” Siabrey said, motioning towards the Steward for the key.  The man shook his head no.

“Are you sure you want to release him?” he asked quietly.

“Yes... now give me the frickin’ key!” Siabrey growled, and the cowed man quietly scoured his pockets for the item.  As soon as she had it, her katana was out.  The gate to the cell creaked open, adding an ominous background to her simple threat, “As I do this, if you look at me crosseyed, my blade will slit your manhood in twain.”

The foxhead laughed.  “I have no need to trifle with someone so well armed.”  Siabrey slipped in, and while keeping an eye on him, slit the ropes binding the creature’s legs.  With a sigh of relief, the fox man stretched his legs out.

“Now... how many are with you?” Tess asked, Siabrey still was in the cell with her sword ready.

“Not many... maybe a hundred... all split up, searching for the item,” he said matter of factly. 

“Where were your people headed?” Siabrey then asked, and the fox gave her a smile.

“For more information, I need my hands to be unbound.  I swear on Tian-Lin I will not harm you or conduct myself dishonorably.”   Siabrey looked at Tess, who shrugged, and then unbound his hands.  As he stretched his arms with glee, she started rebinding his legs... and the fox gave a jerk.

“Um... if you do that, no information!  I never said it was ok to rebind my legs!” he chided grumpily.

“Sir, I don’t think you are in a position to dictate terms to me,” Siabrey said coldly, wrapping the rope around a second time.  The fox gave a simple hiss.

“Then I won’t tell you where they’re headed... with their clockwork machines...” he said, his voice dripping with an offer for an exchange.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

b]Bribes, Battle, and the Swamp[/b]

“Clockwork what?” Siabrey looked confused.  She was familiar that gnomes had tinkered with items and machines that required no magic... referred to as ‘clockworks,’ but she was unaware that the supposedly backward ‘mongrels’ had them as well.

“Nothing... as long as my legs remain bound,” the fox man smiled sweetly.  “Neither will you find where they are going.”

“I think he might speak of the monsters that assaulted the manor yesterday... mongrels came with these things that looked like great scorpions... save they had a massive hole instead of a head, and fired balls of seething fire at the stone walls...”

“Why didn’t you tell us earlier that they assaulted here?” Siabrey looked at the Steward crossly.  “That would have been good to know.”  _Dammit, we need to get moving!_  She turned back to the fox man, who had watched the exchange with interest.

“Dammit, tell me where they’re going... NOW!” Siabrey snapped at him.  _No time! No time!_

“Not until my legs are unfreed... AND,” he raised a finger, covered in fur, “I am allowed to walk around freely inside my cell... as a penalty for your trying to rebind my legs.”  His face still held its unflappable smile, and Siabrey gave a hiss of disgust.

“Fine. Whatever,” she roughly undid and yanked off the bonds she had been putting on him, and growled her displeasure.  “Now, tell me.”

“Many head north... to the swamp.  Rumor has it the lord and lady are held out there.  But they don’t know the way... yet,” he leaned towards her.  “For letting me go-“

Siabrey cut him off by walking out of the cell and closing the door behind her.


_That Same Night, Further South..._

Elenya slipped quietly behind her quarry, tiptoeing ever so silently.  His back was turned... this would be far far easier than she planned, and the torchlight of the camp at night reflected a gleam in her eye and a smile on her face.

_Dumb bastard won’t know what hit him!_ she giggled, as she raised her weapon high.

Her finger jabbed into Quin’s back.

”WHAA!” the young man jumped a full two feet into the air as he gave a loud yelp of surprise.  Elenya broke into laughter.

“You are a horrible bodyguard!” she laughed as she slipped by him into Luke’s tent.  Out of the corner of her eye, she saw his face was red, and just before she could open the flap, he finally spoke.

“Um, you probably should wait a bit... I think he’s writing to Siabrey,” Quin said quietly.  

_Hmmm... I wonder what he’s writing... and maybe I can sneak a message in for Shauny?_ her mind wandered before ignoring Quin’s advice and flipping open the tent flap.

She saw Lucius hunched over his camp desk, and the a strange scritching noise filled the room... not the noise of a quill on paper, but something else.  _He’s using magic, I’m guessing... must be a very PERSONAL message..._ her curiosity began to grow.  She knew that since the army had left just before midday, Luke had probably been under stress... a great amount of stress.   _He needs someone to cheer him up a bit, at least until he hears from Siabrey..._

”Ahem!” she cleared her throat, and chuckled as he jumped in his chair and the book he was writing in immediately slammed shut.  “Whatcha writing?” she asked, putting on her most innocent voice.  _Like I don’t already know..._

”Um... note to Siabrey...” Lucius said quietly, his voice fading in embarassment.  Elenya giggled again at his discomfort.

“Ah...” she sauntered over towards him, and grinned.  “Maybe... you could put in a word to Shauny for me?”  She tilted her head to the side and batted her eyes.  “Please?”  _I wouldn’t be much... I can dictate to you if you like... but some of it might make you want to see Siabrey again even more..._

”Sure, I’ll do that,” Lucius said, his embarassment going away and slowly being replaced by annoyance.  “Now, its been a long day.  I need to finish this note.  Shoo shoo shoo,” he flitted his hands towards her, his command in the tone of an annoyed brother, not the chief of an army.

“Ok ok!” Elenya laughed, heading towards the tent flap.  “And Luke...” she turned towards him just before leaving, all impishness falling from her face.  “Thank you.  I know Shauny is likely going to be worried, but he should know you’re here keeping me from being reckless.”

“Its nothing, Elenya,” Lucius smiled back at her, before nodding his head towards hte door.

“I’m going, I’m going,” she cried in mock anger, all the while nearly giggling.  As she left the tent, she saw Quin was eyeing her.

“Um... so?  I’m guessing you saw some of what was written?” he asked, raising an eyebrow.

“No,  but I can take a good guess from how quickly he shooed me out of there...”

_There,_ Lucius said a few minutes later, _Done._  He found writing the letters at the end of the day to be incredibly relaxing... a chance to reflect.  The only bad thing was last night he only slept three hours... laying awake waiting for Siabrey’s response.

The day had been long.  After the argument with General Diogenes, Lucius and Xanadu had gone to the central marshalling field, and watched for and hour as the troops were mustered and formed into battle ranks.  Lucius then announced them they were leaving Irulas  (the solders were none to pleased to be leaving their source for wine and women behind), and introduced Xanadu.

It had been hard not to laugh when Xanadu transformed into his natural form... the entire army seemed to recoil, even as Xanadu bowed to them graciously and calmly explained to them his dragon status.  There had been several minutes of silence after he’d finished... and then one of the rowdier units... Santac’s, began cheering that such a beast was on their side.  Within a minute, most of the army had joined in... with the noticeable exception of Diogenes’ troops.

_I’ll deal with Diogenes when the time comes,_ Lucius thought to himself.  _As of right now, I’m just as sore as the soldiers,_ he slowly rose from his seat, and his back cracked.  He’d spent all afternoon and part of the evening riding hunched over, talking to troops as they marched the first 15 miles of their advance.  Now, his back was getting its vengeance.

“Ach!” he groaned as he finally laid down on his bed.  He brought the larger book with... perhaps laying down while waiting for the reply would help, instead of sitting in the chair.

_If Siabrey saw me like this... oh, she would give me a backrub,_ Lucius thought back to pleasant memories... and as his mind fell closer to sleep, the memories seemed all the more real.


_Back Further North.._

“You’ll keep him in the cell, but he can walk around,” Siabrey told the Steward firmly, and he grumbled yet again as they climbed the stairs towards the guest apartments.  “We made a deal... he seems honorable, if willing to sell information freely.”

“Fine,” the Steward grumbled, as the party reached the top of the stairs.  He gave a sigh, a motioned for the party to follow.

“Here,” he pointed into a large and exquisitely decorated bedroom, “is the master bedroom.  I’ll allow you up here because no valuables remain.  I don’t know why your friend here insists on searching,” he gave a pointed look at Shaun.

“Because, it is entirely possible they could have left the item we seek to bring to Irulas here in haste.”  _And also because they could have left a few gems behind as well... dammit, can’t think like that,_ he groaned inwardly, _Promise to Elenya..._

“Fine,” the Steward said in exasperation.  “You may stay here as well,” he motioned to the room itself.  “We shall leave in the morning,” and without another word, he left, allowing the party time to take in their surroundings.

The walls,  and ceiling were still covered in expertly painted frescoes, while the floor still had its elaborate woodwork, with literally six different types of wood used in its patterns and decorations.  The rest of the room, however, was a disaster.

Drawers were strewn about.  Clothing lay askew, and mirrors had slid down from their previously haughty posts.  The bed was unmade... the entire mess looked as if it had been abandoned in a hurry... which only fueled Shaun as he rifled through most of the room... finding nothing.

“Find anything?” Siabrey asked hopefully as Shaun finished looking under the mattress of the bed.  His growl told her no, and she gave her own sigh.  _Well... there goes an early end to our trip..._

”Well,” Iranami said, looking about the mess, “I’m going to throw down my bedroll here.  If we’re to leave tomorrow, I would hope it would be bright and early.  I’ve heard stories of that swamp, and I don’t want to try to find a campsite within its midst.”

“Same monster stories as the Steward?” Tess asked, and Iranami nodded.  “Great,” the bard rolled her eyes.  “Everyone, lets get some shuteye... sounds like tomorrow is going to be a long, interesting day.”

“I don’t like it when you say something is going to be interesting, Tess,” Shaun grumbled as he threw down his own bedroll, before looking up at Siabrey.  “Hey, Siabrey!  Check your book... see if there’s any news!”

“Oh!” she jumped out of her morose mood immediately, and rifled through her pack until the large book was exposed.  Quickly, she flipped open the pages, and to her delight, found a response.  As she scanned the writing, Shaun saw her look up... directly at him.

“Elenya’s gone with,” Siabrey said cautiously.

“She... what?” he dashed over and looked over Siabrey’s shoulder, and then gave a growl.  “Figures,” the growl changed to a sigh, “that’s my Elenya...thankfully she’s not going to be on the front lines...”

_Oh, she’ll find a way,_ Siabrey thought, but didn’t say.  As much fun as it would be to see Shaun have an aneurism, she didn’t want to lose her friend that quickly...  she then turned, and started scanning the blank bottom of the page... and a smile crossed her lips at Lucius’ note.  

_”Hopefully the gods of war will smile on me as much as the Goddess of Love has.”_ he had scrawled on the side, and she gave a contented sigh.  _Luke... you are definitely getting a backrub when we meet again... and I don’t care if there is a fight coming, we’re going to spend a solid day together... alone!_

“Um... Siabrey?  You know you’re sighing over a blank piece of paper?” Shaun’s question jolted her out of her daydream.  She looked at him still staring over her shoulder, and bared her teeth.

“Rit ti ti,” she made a strange sound as she waved him away, “Go!  Stop being so nosy!”




The party had nervously decided to have an informal watch, despite being inside, through the course of the night.  It was Siabrey, deep into second watch, that heard the first distant clamping noises... and it was everyone who felt the underground structure shake, as a long, low thunder echoed down the halls.  The entire party was on their feet, and dashed through the corridors, towards the exposed front of the manor.

As Siabrey and Shaun came into the large, empty ballroom whose windows looked over the grounds in front of the building, another bright flash burned into their eyes, and shouts and calls came from both downstairs and outside.  The two immediately dashed towards the large glass windows, and looked outside.

In the gloom of the deep night, the party could make out five figures on horseback, and five forms, low and log along the ground, in front of them.  From one of the low forms came a light, glowing brighter and brighter, until a ball of energy slashed into the stone building, and the tinkling of shattered glass joined the massive concussion as hte plasma ball exploded.

In the light of the pyre below, the party could momentarily make out what they faced... five mounted figures with fox heads, clad in strange armor.  Each carried two swords, and Siabrey easily recognized the larger... it was exactly like her own katana.  The smaller swords looked like shorter, stubbier versions of the same.  The riders for the moment merely held their reins, and watched their clockworks at work.

The creatures in front were clearly not natural, pistons and gears pumped as they moved forward, and some kind of steam or smoke issued forth from them when they let loose a bolt.  In all other ways they looked vaguely like large, 10 foot long scorpions, with a massive hole facing out instead of a proper head.  It was from these holes that their fire issued.

Wasting no time to act, Siabrey looked at the riders, towards the one in the center, and notched an arrow.  It flew straight and true, striking the foxman in the upper chest.  He reeled in the saddle, but managed to remain mounted before starting to gallop away.

His friends reached into their belts as Shaun’s flaming arrow hit one of the clockworks, and they all produced round metal disks that seemed to have a hole in the center (chakras).  With a heave, four of them flew towards Siabrey, one striking the bellyplate of her armor, the other one of her neckguards.  The blows were harsh and severe, but didn’t pierce her armor, only leaving her with marks that would likely become bruises in the morning (DM’s Note:  For all its coolness... a chakra does 1d4 + strength damage...).

Tess finally reached a window, and hurriedly raised her voice to the heavens, and three sonic darts lashed out at two of the clockworks.  One exploded into a pile of cheap metallic debris, while pistons and gears snapped off of the other one from her damaging harmonics... yet it continued to hobble towards the mansion.

Iranami and Grumki were the last to get to a window, and jointly, they began to call upon forces divine for help.  While Grumki called upon the archons of strength, Iranami called upon nature itself... both for the boon of a fire from heaven to rain down on their foes.  The other four riders, hearing chants rising from the mansion, reined up, and after launching another volley of chakras at the windows (striking Shaun lighty, but otherwise only knocking out windows), they turned to retreat.

Grumki’s prayer was the first to be answered, and an enormous column of flame thundered from the sky above, lighting up everything around, before crashing down with a thundering roar on the remaining clockworks.  The crackle of flames mixed with the breaking and crunching sounds of steam punching through boilers and pistons breaking, as the remaining clockworks were burnt to ruin (Yes, boys and girls, Grumki has _flamestrike_  ).

Iranami’s call came only a few seconds later, with similar results.  Her column of fire appeared over the retreating riders, and thundered down from on high, incinerating horse and rider alike.  The lone survivor was the rider Siabrey initially shot, whose frightened steed bucked him off.  He now laid on the ground next to the pyre of his comrades, crawling away.

The party dashed out from the manor towards the injured man... and as they drew nigh, they saw the horror that had once been an elegant half-human.  

His face was burnt, and the smell of charred fur and flesh hung in the air as blood spilled freely from his chest.  It was clearly apparent he was living on borrowed time.

“Who are you?  Who leads you?” Siabrey grabbed him and hefted him up.  “Tell us, and we shall ease your passing!”

“S..Sh...Shi  Huandi...” his voice said raspily.  Siabrey motioned to Grumki, who administered a light healing spell to keep the fox man from slipping.  As his wounds closed a bit, Siabrey then asked him again.

“Where is Ilia!?”

“Who?” he looked at her with a vacant stare... the healing had not been enough, and his eyes were already starting to roll into the back of his head.

“Ilia!” Siabrey repeated... then pointed to her own hair, “Blonde!  Eyepatch!”

“Oh... she... south...” he said quietly, his voice rasping even more. 

“Where!?” Siabrey demanded, her voice now frought with worry.  _Lucius is to the south..._

“I... ack...awck...augh...” he descended into groans and creaks, as the netherworlds claimed yet another soul.

As he went limp in her arms, Siabrey unceremoniously dropped his frame, letting it land on the ground with a _thunk_.  Her mind was preoccupied by his words, her being was shaken to the core.

_Luke is to the south... Ilia is headed south... No! No... we must hurry!  We must get to Luke before Ilia does!_

“I can question the dead,” Grumki offered quietly, and Siabrey shook her head no.

“Takes too long,” she said sharply.  “Not enough time.. We ride to the swamp! Now!” she barked at the rest of the party, who stood in shock.  Seeing their non-reaction, she reached over and shoved Shaun towards the manor.  “Get the Steward, and drag him out here if you have to!  If we get to the swamp by daybreak, we have all day to look for this ‘safe place!’”  Her eyes then turned to Tess and Iranami.

“You two, get the horses and supplies ready!  We ride NOW!”


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Gah!  massive single-day postings!  I'm going to have to learn to pace myself on the reading.

Clockworks, huh?  Interesting.  I have a question, what are the ages of the players (and their respective characters)?  Their impulses seem a bit... well, impulsive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Hey there, I play Tess in Valerian's game.  I'm 23, Siabrey's player is 21, and Shaun's character is 21 or 22 I believe.  Mostly Siabrey's player plays her impulsive... because Siabrey _is_ impulsive.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Well, it certainly makes for a very fun read.  I especially like how you've managed to keep Tess 'out-of-the-fray' so to speak with the mate-catching and frolicking and such.  Seems to suit the character very well.

So... Tess, Shaun and Siabrey are the only player characters, yes?  All the rest are NPC's controlled by EV?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well... Siabrey's middle name tends to be impulsive.  Its funny that she gets into arguments with her husband Lucius over _him_ being impulsive! 

I don't know how old Orion's player is... he's a little older than the rest of us.

And I apologize... my updates tend to come in mass blocks because there is usually a backlog of material to post... so I try to get as much up as possible while I'm doing it.  I should maybe put up a tagline... "WARNING: READING MAY BE ADDICTIVE."  

If people like, I can post another summation of the characters, considering the previous one posted in here is out of date, and quite buried.

Grumki is a pseudo-PC.  Isida plays him for combat, and during roleplay usually... though most of the time when the party reaches a settlement, the orc runs off to find a Temple of Kord to break chains at.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Marching off to War*

_The next morning, in the army camp..._

_Next Morning... Day 3 for Those Keeping Track at Home_

“Barachis!” Elenya heard in her sleep, and woke with a start.   The nascent light of a newly risen sun burned through a flap in the tent onto her cot.  She rubbed her eyes, and looked up towards the large darkened figure that blocked the entrance.

“Mmmm,” she groaned, sitting up.  “On my way, Captain.”

She was used to this drill... and within twenty seconds she had slipped on some shoes and was following Wynistra Vilhoma towards the area of camp set up for healers.  Vilhoma, the Chief Healer, was a hulking, large woman, rotund and built like a warthog.  The nurses had nicknamed her “Captain” after watching her berate and frighten a high ranking officer who dared to violate some of the protocols of being in the healer’s area.

“Two scouts came back today, poison arrows,” Wynistra said to Elenya.  “We tried to use mundane ways of removing them, but they won’t budge.  Your magical touch is needed.”

In the healer’s area, most often when wounded arrived, non-magical, sometimes brutal methods would be used to treat common wounds.  Magic was officially reserved only for the nobility, commanders, and very special cases.  This was one of those.

“They murmured something about enemies ahead... information I’m sure the commanders would like to have.  So,” Wynistra turned and entered a tent, “you need to keep them alive until then at least.”  Elenya nodded.

Her eyes took a few moments to adjust to the inside of one of the healer tents, and her nose wished it had such a luxury.  The smell of decay, and blood assaulted her nose, as moans from the two men filled her ears.  Some of the other nurses looked on, pale... clearly this was their first time seeing a wounded man.  Elenya merely walked forward to look them over, and ascertain what spell exactly to use.

The first was a very young man, perhaps her age.  He had been wearing a chain shirt, but it had been yanked up towards his upper chest, exposing the long, thin shaft of an arrow rising from his quivering belly.  His breathing was inconsistent, and raspy, as his eyes bulged out with pain so great that he could not even cry out.

Carefully Elenya placed her hands around the spot where the arrow came out of his body, and focused her mind.  Her wizard’s training was pushed aside... this called for the practical, innate magic she had learned long before she had seen a spellbook, let alone learned to shoot lightning bolts.  Healing magic.

”Foge austrantniki ausperius nemogi,” she said quietly, and gave a slight tug on the shaft of the arrow.  It held for a few seconds, before rising as she pulled.  Within second she had its barbed tip removed from the man’s belly.  She then looked into the wound, and saw her healing spell had the desired effect; there was a blue liquid concentrated at the bottom of the wound, in a pool.  She bent over, and careful sucked the blue poison out, spitting each mouthful on the ground.  Another minor healing spell later, and hte wound closed, leaving a scar that would fade over the course of the day.

She found the other man in similar straits, and conducting similar magic upon him.  While both still lay in pain, that would abate over the next few hours... and neither faced any risk anymore from the arrows inside of them.  As Elenya sighed, she noticed the other nurses looking on, in a little bit of wonder.   She flashed them a grin.

_Now you see what pregnant people can do?_ she smiled as she handed the two arrows to Wynistra.  “I’m thinking Lord Lucius or one of the commanders might want to see these.  They might tell at least who attacked these men, even if they were ambushed and never saw their assailants...”



”In Chandriol Wood?” Lucius asked with concern as Xanadu rode alongside later that day.

“Yes... thats where they were.  They were attacked by two men with... foxes’ heads,” Xanadu said, glancing over a parchment report given to him.  He handed the paper to Lucius, who scanned it, and then handed it back.  The young noble grabbed his reins a little tighter.  _I need to see what’s up there._

”Don’t even think about that, Luke,” Xanadu scolded.  “I’m not letting you go riding up there yourself to see whats going on!”  

“Xanny!  Someone needs to scout it out... and what better way to shut up the Diogenes in this army than for their commander to get blooded before them?” Lucius pleaded.

“No.  I made a promise to Siabrey that I wouldn’t let you be reckless,” the half elf said.  “Stay with the army... you can look at the woods as we all march through them.” Lucius started to spur on his horse, when he heard the dragon say something completely unexpected.

“Please.  For Siabrey’s sake at least.”

Luicus loosened the reins, _He’s right.. Siabrey wouldn’t want me doing that.  I’ll... I’ll stay back._

”Alright,” Lucius said with a sigh.  “I’ll stay back.  But we need some scouts up there to figure out what’s going on...”  _Maybe General Diogenes was right..._ a small part of Luke’s mind worried.

Picture of the Imperial Army Marching (Sketch Started by EV) 


That little inkling of doubt remained with Lucius as the day went on, building and growing, larger and larger, as he took more reports in from scouts and guides.  Indeed, some of the mongrels had taken position in the Chandriol Woods, though the vanguard of his columns easily pushed them aside.  The few prisoners taken by his vanguard units (mostly parts of Holgren’s troops) stated that the mongel’s were still on the other side of the Inerman, several days from crossing.  He initially would not have trusted their words, save it was entirely apparent these mongrels.... especially the fox headed ones... were nothing more than mercenaries... they followed for money, not any particular loyalty.

Because of the need for a few extra hours march, taking reports, and interviewing prisoners, Lucius didn’t get to sit down in a made tent until later than normal.  As opposed to his normal routine of taking time to scan reports and dictate orders, his tired and frustrated mind had one thing occupying it...  the book.  His mind was already fuming over what to write... Diogenes being mouthy and his troops deploying slowly during one skirmish?  The muddy state of the roads?  His own frustration with himself?


----------



## drag n fly

Now come on, Siabrey's not THAT impulsive....Well... maybe...but there's good reason for it!  I mean, Lucius is just as reckless, and she has to protect him by being more reckless. Being able to take twice as much damage as him in combat has something to do with it too I guess.... 

Siabrey, in game, is 25, but in some areas really has the mentality of someone much younger. If you read her background story, you'll see why. (For those of you itching for more material to read until EV posts again, her background is about 15 or so pages long, enjoy  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71635)
She was raised as a single child, kept pretty much alone and not aloud to play with the other children at all, for fear that her "oddities" (ie, wings) would be discovered, and she would be cast out as a demon. Finding solice only in swordplay, she left home at 18 and has been a wandering mercenary since. So in combat, she is very mature and fierce, but with other people she tends to be...childish. Freud would have a fieldday interpreting her psyche  (Sorry, I'm a psychology major).

Anyway, if you have any more questions feel free to ask. I like the fact that our little adventure has attracted so much attention 

Oh, for those of you who care, I am working on a word document including all the posts in a story format, and fixing the grammer and the like. That project has taken a back burner recently, but when I get the whole thing completed I will let you know


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Cheese, Giant Bugs, and “Did That Hill Just Blink?”*

_Meanwhile, Further to the North_

Spurred on by Siabrey’s insistent, sometimes forceful urgings, the party grabbed the Steward (who was rather unwilling until he saw Siabrey’s furious face... and once again was cowed) and trudged northward, leaving their horses behind at the safety of the manor.

The Steward explained that once they got deep enough into the swamp, there would be a small dock with a skiff on two the party could go into... and from there he could guide them through the waters to the safe keep.

_There’s what?  Six of us?  I hope this ‘skiff’ is big enough..._ Tess worried.  She knew little of boating from personal experience, but she knew ‘skiff usually meant something very small.

The Steward must have read the look of worry on her face, and smiled gently, “Don’t worry... the skiffs can seat 12.  They were designed to evacuate the Lord, Lady, and important staff to the safe keep.  There should be one skiff left... for messengers to tell them its okay to come out.”

“And in all seriousness,” Shaun added, “Grumki, you should sit in the middle of the boat... keep the weight even so it doesn’t tip.”  The half orc looked at the rogue, and realized there was no humor intended by Shaun’s serious face.

“Ah... well... the strength of Kord does require balance while in boats,” the orc muttered, glancing up at the sky.  Brilliant billows of red began to spread their folds across the sky, as dawn slowly enveloped the world...


“Grumki,” Siabrey groaned, straining at the oar she manned, “could you _please_ row one handed?”  The half orc looked at her funny, and she rolled her eyes.  “If you don’t, we’ll keep going in circles!”

“Hmmm,” Grumki muttered, “Well... I suppose the strength of Kord could be better demonstrated with one handed rowing,” he beamed a fearsome smile.  Tess and Shaun couldn’t help but laugh, as the skiff’s prow finally came back onto the heading the Steward pointed towards.

“How much longer?” Shaun asked, swatting at the gnats that already were swarming around the skiff and the warm, breathing bodies therein.   They’d already spent three hours in the skiff... the sun wasn’t fully overhead yet and heat was beginning to burn down on them.  Coupled with the onerous humidity of the swamp they had needed to slug through the even reach the “pier” (a pier that was already undered an inch of water, the swamp was so deep) that held their skiff.

“Perhaps another five hours!” the Steward called back.  “We shall reach the keep perhaps two hours after noon!”  He too swiped at the insects dashing around his body, eagerly trying to land and claim the salt of his sweat as their own.

“Grr,” Tess groaned, “enough is enough!”  She balanced herself carefully, and rose to standing in the middle of the boat.

“What the heck are you doing?  Sit down before you fall!” Siabrey chided.  _I couldn’t leave you in the swamp, and we’d lose time picking you up... act like you have some sense, please?_

“I’m making us a screen to keep these bugs out!” Tess said slowly, as one would speak to a small child.  Siabrey rolled her eyes at her friend.  Tess was indeed like a big sister... which including annoying big sister moments.

(DM’s Note:  Out of character, the following that happened was hiliarious.  Tess’ player wanted to use _minor creation_ to make mosquito netting, until I reminded her that no such thing existed.  So she thought a moment, and came up with the following...)

“A screen?  You mean like a net?” Shaun asked.  “The holes are far too big, a gnat is, gah!” he swatted again, “...is easily going to fit through one of those!”

“No, not a net, you silly twit!” Tess grinned, “I’m making cheese cloth!”

“Um... pardon my question, but... how will cheese cloth help us get rid of bugs... there isn’t any cheese to be squeezed...” Siabrey ventured as Tess hummed some tunes and began pulling more and more cheese cloth seemingly out of thin air.

“Maybe she’s going to wrap it around her face, like a gauze?” Iranami offered.

“I’d think you’d suffocate doing that,” Shaun countered, as everyone watched Tess with interest.

Once she'd created a great mass of the cloth, she hummed some more, creating several pieces of wood.  After the creation of some nails and a hammer, she nailed the wood to the back of the skiff, forming a small, square structure, with cheesecloth stretched all around it.

“There!” she smiled, and strode inside to sit as a queen, floating down her own putrid Nile.

“Tess... you look ridiculous,” Shaun laughed, still swiping at bugs.  Tess grinned back.

“I may look funny, but am I swiping at gnats?” she asked, and Shaun’s mockings suddenly ceased.  The party began taking turns resting inside the small cheesecloth enclosure, with Grumki and Siabrey both saying they could tough out the gnats and keep on rowing without stop.

After one has suffered under enough ceaseless buzzing from gnats, flies and mosquitos, the noise tends to merge into one ceaseless, annoying roar.. a roar that almost covered up the noise of _very_ loud, _very_ large buzzing up ahead.

Siarbey and Shaun were the first to notice the noise, and it was Shaun’s sharp eyes that spotted a large swarm of something in the distance, closing towards the party.

“Um... hey!  Tess?  Iranami?  Someone?  What the hell are those?” he pointed towards the seething mass of flying bodies, which seemed to grow closer and closer, their buzz louder and louder.

“Those are the biggest frickin’ mosquitos I’ve ever seen,” Iranami said slowly as the buzz grew into a rumble.

_Swarm... loud... very large... hmm... what was that song of my teacher? _ Tess wondered. 

_In the darkness of swamp
Tromp tromp tromp
Our heroes did find the Bird

And as they rode out
Clomp clomp clomp
They did fall prey to the..._

“Stirge!” Tess said suddenly, her eyes going wide.

“What?  What’s a birge?” Shaun asked, mishearing her.

“No!  Stirges!  Get inside the cheesecloth!  Now!” Tess grabbed Grumki and amazingly began to tow him back to the cheesecloth hut at the rear of the skiff.

“The strength of Kord does not require yanking Grumki’s shoulder!  Grumki can move himself!” the half orc rumbled, shrugging off Tess’ hand and clambering to the back, with Siabrey, Tess and Shaun close behind.

Once inside, Tess hurriedly hummed hte same tune she’d sang before, causing more cheesecloth to appear in her hands.  With this, she hurriedly filled up the remaining cracks in their protective screen.

“Stay away from the screen... I know its tight, but they won’t be able to get through!” she called.  _I hope..  Maybe they’ll just fly overhead... and leave us alone after they realize they can’t get to us..._

The party cowered together in the back of the boat, causing it to list to the rear.  As they clustered among each other, the noise of the stirges turned into a roar... tens of bat-sized wings beating, buzzing rumbling.  As the party looked on in horror, massive needlepoints lanced through the cheesecloth, and began wiggling about, desperately trying to plunge their bloodsucking tendrils into someone before withdrawing.

All looked on in fear, not noticing the small grin that was forming on Tess’ lips.  The roar of the stirges themselves covered up her humming... but everyone noticed when suddenly a large wheel of cheese appeared on her lap.

“Tess!” Siabrey screeched, “What the hell are you doing!?  This isn’t time for brunch or a midday snack!”  The fighter cautiously waved her sword near where the stirges tried to pierce through... wanting to cut off their needle-like proboscises, while not wanting to cut the cheesecloth.

Tess calmly cut the cheese into square segments, and calmly took one, and slid towards the cheesecloth.  As everyone else looked on in confusion, she waited until another needle slammed through the cheesecloth, and she promptly rammed the cheese into it, causing the wiggling needle to become still.  From that location, there was a massive, seemingly panicky increase in buzzing.

Shaun and Siabrey’s minds were hte first to catch on to the implications, and they eagerly grabbed cheese as well.  Soon, the entire group emulated Tess, and proboscises were soon embedded in numerous cheese squares... and fewer and fewer needlepoints slammed through the cheesecloth. 

At first, the noise of buzzing grew enormous, as dozens of stirges tried in vain to pull themselves free... a process that, as the party waited for an hour, exhausted the vicious creatures.  When the party emerged, they found dozens of stirges imprisoned to the cheesecloth... alive, but too tired to do anything.

Siabrey, Grumki, and Shaun proceeded to have fun chopping apart the nasty creatures, and quickly the party was on its way yet again, Tess proudly sitting under her cheesecloth tent, and no one teasing her about it.

(DM’s Note:  If I remember correctly, they got extra XP for that one... very very creative  )


It was nearly four stirgeless hours later when the party rounded a bend in the large bayou like area they were sailing through, when the Steward pointed ahead.  Through the gloom of the towering darkness of overhanging trees, the party spotted the light of a clearing ahead... and in that light, grey.

“There it is!” the Steward said excitedly.  “It is late in the day... therefore, we should likely spend the night here, before heading back!”  As the party drew nearer, they saw indeed the grey was the stone wall of a massive keep, built onto what looked to be an island of stone in the middle of the swamp.

Later, Shaun would say at that moment, when they were about 100 feet from the edge of the stone rock the keep was set on, he saw a woman fleetingly appear in one of the windows along the wall.  He would say that her face was filled with utter panic, just as the party heard a massive, bellowing roar.

From behind the 25 foot tall wall, a hump was visible.. sickly green-grey, moving about, as enormous crashes and thuds merged with bellowing roars and screams.  It was easily apparent the keep was under assault by _something_... something huge... massive, and angry.

Without a word, Siabrey and Shaun had already drawn bows, and arrows flew over the battlements, into the grey-green mound.  Shaun then lost sight of the woman, he was so focused on whatever was behind the wall, and thus did not notice her doom when the beast turned, and the wall facing the party bulged outward, before collapsing into rubble as an enormous monster thundered out towards new prey... the party.

It was easily 30 feet tall, its body speckled green and grey.  Its bellow was a blazing yellow, sickingly different than its skin.  Two eyestalks, easily four feet long, came out of its head, each holding a single, grey orb in its clasp.  A massive, ten foot long rose tongue flecked out of its lips, and while it walked on two ponderous toad-legs, it held no arms... merely four long tentacles.

Immediately more arrows were nocked, and creature seemed downright easy to hit because of its massive size... but despite the pincushion of arrows that rapidly filled it, it still came onward, sinking down into the water as it drew near.  Grumki and Iranami both called upon the heavens, and two columns of fire sliced down, slamming the creature full bore... but still it came.  Once it drew within 50 feet, Tess let loose a horrific shriek, but her sonic darts seemed to merely annoy it, as it drew right next to the boat.

Its tentacles first lashed out, slamming into Tess, Grumki, and Siabrey with devastating force, knocking them around the boat and nearly knocking Grumki into the water.  As the other party members reeled from its stinging assaults, the creature loomed over the boat, and bit Shaun viciously, yanking him skyward, and swallowing him into its maw.

Grumki saw the this happen as he straightened himself out, and promptly he drew his favorite weapon, and while calling on Kord to blessed his strike, swung the weapon with all the fierceness his massive frame could muster into the creature’s head.

The half orc was rewarded with a loud series of sickening cracks, crunches and pops, as seemingly every bone in the left side of the creature’s skull was shattered and broken, and its head immediately lolled to the side in instant death, blood trickling out of its mangled ears and eyes.

As the creature sank towards the bottom of the swamp, the party noticed Shaun’s head sticking out of its maw, as he desperately tried to pull himself free.  Hands launched out, and with the help of Siabrey and Grumki, Shaun was pulled from the sinking beast just before its form disappeared beneath the muddy waters.

(DM’s Note:  That... was a froghemoth, out of the Creature Catalogues  )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Grisly Cleanup... and A Key Found*


As the party approached the remains of the keep cautiously, they called out nervously, for Lord Charles, Lady Keshalya... anyone... and received nary a response.  Once they docked the skiff and entered inside... they saw why..

“Dear Gods of Celestia....” Tess said in awed silence, beholding the scene.  Bodies were literally _everywhere_ throughout the ruined keep, which was now minus two walls.  Most were crushed, some were bitten in two.  All had looks of terror on their faces.

The party then began the grisly task of try to look for survivors, but found none.  A body in elaborate noble’s clothing was found, minus its head... which the party presumed to be Lord Charles.  Nearby, the form of a plump woman, looking almost like a younger version of Marith Tor, was laying sprawled.  Her entire torso had been crushed in.

“Damn,” Siabrey said softly in wonder, as she looked across the scene of ruin after the grisly search was ending, and the red blaring sky’s spoke of dusk’s arrival.  “We should check their room now, while there’s light... see if the chest or whatnot is there.  Then tomorrow... we can bury the dead,” she quietly.  _Someone needs to consecrate this place... or something._

“Yech,” Shaun pronounced a few minutes later, as the party found the master bedroom in one of the towers.  A legless figure lay sprawled by the doorway, his hands clutching its frame futilely as if he was trying to claw back to life.  “I’ll check the chests... Siabrey... you check...”

Siabrey didn’t listen to his advice, as she had already spotted something of interest... a bow, hanging near the master bed, which beamed of magic.  During the fight with the froghemoth, she had noticed her own bow seemed to do little damage to the beast... and now, she thought her solution might be near.

“...and you, Iranami, check under the bed,” Shaun finished his instructions, and leaned over to start looking in the room’s drawers.  A loud _crack_ echoed above him, and he looked towards the noise to see an arrow, imbedded in the wall, having punched through several inches of stone.

“What the...”

“A force bow... neat!” Siabrey grinned, taking the weapon into her possession.

Shaun called her over, and asked if she saw anything in the midst of what looked to be the Lord’s trousers that looked magical.  After scanning the area quickly, she saw something very faint.  Hurried digging later, she found a small ebony chest, with walnut and hickory engravings decorating its sumptiously carved design.

“Jackpot!” Shaun shouted, holding it aloft.  “Now... what do we do with this?”

“Take it back to Irulas,” Tess said matter-of-factly, taking the item and putting it in her backpack.  “The Imperial Mages, for all of their arrogance, will know what to do with it.”

Siabrey, for her pat, sat down on the thrown about mattress, and gave a short sigh.  _Thank you Hieroneous... for seeing us this far.  Now, to return the item... and return to Lucius’ side..._ 


The party set up “camp” in a lower, cleared out portion of the same tower, reasoning that camping inside a stone tower was safer than traversing the swamp at night.  As they sat, tending a small fire in a firepit found by Shaun, Siabrey decided to open her large book, to see if Lucius responded.

As her eyes beheld the newest page, her eyebrows raised in surprise as she saw the words, _”My dearest friends,”_ slowly fill across the milk white page...

_A few minutes earlier, miles to the south..._
_I need to write to her... just for a half hour... it’ll help me clear my mind..._ Lucius thought, remembering it was still early... perhaps nine o’clock. _She hasn’t written again yet... she usually does not write until late... past midnight._

He sat down with a wince; his rear was sore from where his horse had uncharacteristically tried to buck him earlier in the day.  He opened the lone magically locked drawer in the otherwise mundane desk, and pulled out the set of books.  He flipped open the small one, and reached for his quill, before looking at the larger one... still closed.

“Nah.”  He reached for his quill, and scrawled the first part of a letter.

_”My dearest friends....”_ before he stopped again, looking at the larger book.

_Hmmm... I bet she hasn’t written yet...  but... oh why not?  Might as well check,_ he flipped the larger book to should be the next clean page...

...and he stared in shock.

_”Luke!?  Are you there?!”_ was quickly filling up the first line on the open page.

_Siabrey?_  He scribbled his mental question onto the paper in the little one, and his heart leapt as the rapidly forming words in the large book spelled out, _”Luke!  My God!  It is you!  Yes, its your Siabrey!”_

The next couple minutes were filled with Siabrey filling him in on the keep in the swamp they had found, and how a frog-monster of some kind had killed everyone off... and how they had found the miniature chest they had been looking for.  It was only after about twenty minutes when they finally were able to start talking about missing each other...


“Is the General busy?” Elenya nudged a sleeping Quin.  He shook himself with a stir, and she frowned.  “You know, a good bodyguard shouldn’t fall asleep on post like that.”  He eyes were anything but humorous... she meant her statement.  Today had been a long day... especially the examination given to Elenya by the Chief Healer using her own magic, with some clerics assisting.   There was happy news... she wouldn’t inform Shaun of the bad news until she saw him in person.

“Mmm... well, good bodyguards also don’t necessarily have 40,000 backups around them,” Quin yawned.  “I was very tired... no sleep last night because Luke kept waking up.  I stayed awake to watch him.”

“Well... you know if he’s busy now?” Elenya asked, and Quin shook his head.

“I’m guessing right now he’s prolly just writing up reports or checking stuff... army general things.  Not necessarily writing Siabrey anything.  Go on in, I don’t think he’d mind the interruption,” Quin motioned for her.  Elenya gave him a smile of thanks, and ducked into the room.

She saw something was different.  He had the two magical books out, to be sure, but he’d write for a few seconds in the little one before glancing at the big one, waiting for a bit.  Something odd was up.

“Luke?” she asked cautiously, and he turned and gave her a big smile.  “What’s so good?  Why are you so... happy?”

“Its Siabrey!” he announced happily, “she’s writing right now!”  He pointed eagerly at the book, and Elenya walked over, and watched as the words in large book seemed to form out of thin air.

“So... she’s right there?  You can basically talk to her through the writing?” Elenya asked, confused slightly.  Lucius nodded eagerly, and Elenya’s eyes narrowed.  _This could be fun..._  She leaned over, as if looking at the writing closer, all the while her hand inching towards his quill.  As soon as he finished scratching out a sentence and leaned over as well to see his love’s reply, her barroom agility came into play, and she snatched the quill from him.

“ELENYA!  What are you doing!” he shouted just before her other hand reached out and grabbed his side, just before the last rib in his ribcage.  A burst of laughter came from his lips, as Elenya urged him to move both verbally and with her tickling.

“I need to send Shaun something, move!” she said playfully, holding him at bay while her free hand scribbled on the paper, _”Siabrey, this is Elenya.  Tell Shaun I have a surprise for him... can’t say what it is.   Oh... and I’m writing right now because your husband is ticklish, right below the last rib!  Must go now, bye!”_ she dropped the quill as Lucius finally shoved back enough to force her to let go of his tickling side.

“That was evil, Elenya,” Lucius gasped for air, as Siabrey’s response of _”What?”_ appeared below.  Lucius wrote that Elenya indeed had written something... and that Quin was nearby if people wanted to say anything to him.   There was a pause, and from the other book came a simple, _”Tess says if Quin is reckless and gets himself killed, she will hunt him in the afterlife, and beat him silly for a millenia.”_  Lucius laughed.  

“Hey Quin, your sister is threatening you again!” Lucius called, and the young man’s head popped into Lucius’ tent.  

“Tell her that if _she_ is dumb and gets herself hurt, I’m going to find her ghost and give it a noogie!” he grinned.  Lucius chuckled again, and wrote out Quin’s response.  A few more jibes and barbs were traded between Elenya and Quin and their respectively loved ones, before a note was scrawled on the margins of the page in the large book by Siabrey. 

_”I’m tired of being a go between... next page Luke... just you and me! In magic?  I’m going downstairs to get away from the others... it will be private then (I’m winking now)”_ 

“Um...  Quin, Elenya?” Lucius looked up after reading that.  Elenya laughed, and grabbed Quin.  

“We know... we’re getting out.  Thanks for letting us talk to our people through those books a bit!” she smiled, pulling Quin outside of the tent.

_”They’re gone now, love,”_ Lucius wrote back using his magic.  _”What did you have in mind? (I’m winking now)”_ he wrote on the next page.  

_”Oh nothing... I was thinking you could describe to me what you’d be doing right now if I was in camp with you... which I will be in a few days. (I have no top on now... and I’m winking)”_ scribbled out on the page.

_I think tonight is going to be an enjoyable night..._ Lucius smiled, and he eagerly started writing.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Skirmishes in the Woods*

_The next morning, further south near the woods of Chandriol_

”Lucius!” Luke heard Siabrey’s pleasant voice call.  It was annoying... she kept dashing ahead every time he thought he almost caught her.  Now she was taunting him.

“I’m going to get you!” he laughed, looking to the side and seeing her tunic top laying on the ground.  That caused him to stop for a moment, and lick his lips as he picked it up and ran the silky fabric through his fingers.  She was just on the other side of that hill, he could hear her giggling... his prize... waiting for him...

“Lucius!” the voice was louder now, which confused him a bit.  It didn’t completely sound like Siabrey after all... oh well.  Whoever it was could wait, as he was about to crest the hill to find his love...

“Luke!” Xanadu snarled, finally popping the sleeping boy in the head gently, “wake up!”

“Nghrfh!” Lucius groaned, finally beginning to stir.  “Uh...”  His back hurt, his neck hurt, and his groggy brain realized why in a few minutes;  he had fallen asleep laying on the desk... right in the middle of talking to Siabrey.  He jumped, and stared at the pages in the larger book, oblivious to Xanadu.

_”Luke?”

“You there?”

”Poor thing.... I bet you fell asleep!  I wear you out that much?  You need it... as do I.  Goodnight love... we’ll see each other again!”_

Xanadu’s clearing throat brought Luke’s bleary mind back to reality, and with a jump he slammed the large book shut.

“Its an hour after sunrise and you still haven’t awakened.  Most of the troops are stirring and we’re starting to break camp, so if you wouldn’t mind getting up, we’d like to start breaking down your tent and getting the troops on the road,” Xanadu chided.  “We’ll be marching through the Chandriol Wood today... we need you to be on your toes.”




Elenya frowned, looking at the deepening woods surrounding her and the hospital contingent.

_This is nothing like the woods I played in by Kulloden as a child_ she mused, as the woods rapidly grew deeper, their trees seeming to loom over the narrow road they traversed on, the ivies, bushes, and thickets growing so high on the road’s sides that one could barely see two feet into the woods on either side it seemed.   Every time she looked to the side, she was sure she saw movement.

The deepness of the woods made her think of Shaun, even further north, and the news that they were stuck in the middle of a bog.  _Poor Shauny... he has water, bugs, and giant frogs to deal with... on top of dense trees where you can’t see crap!_  She wasn’t a worrisome person by nature, but she began worrying about him again.  Most of the time she would keep such thoughts to herself... but three days with him gone on a dangerous mission, and hearing news of only part of what he’d faced, was placing her near the breaking point.

“Captain?” one of the younger nurses, the daughter of one of the commanders, whined, “its getting cold.”  The girl took out a fancy, multicolored shawl and wrapped it around her head.  Elenya snorted.

“Barachis?  Why do you mock?” the girl asked, her voice changing from pleading to haughty and full of contempt.

“First,” Elenya turned to the girl, her stress finally finding an outlet, “you will refer to me by my name, Elenya, whelp!”  Her finger then slashed out and pointed at the girl.  “Second, you will get rid of that condescending tone, or I will change your face into that of a ferret!”  The last was not an idle threat... one of the nicest spells she found in Xanadu’s spellbook was _Polymorph Other_, which she had practiced using.

“Barachis, Lady Remnova, cease!” Wynistra snapped ahead of them.   “Quiet!”

Suitably dressed down, both of them stopped their arguing, though resentment simmered, filling the air between them.

_I hope Shauny got out of the swamp ok... they were supposed to leave today..._ she thoguht.  _Two days to teleport to Irulas... and maybe... four days to reach the army?  I could see him in less than a week!_ he grew giddy again.  _I need to focus on something_ she thought as the cart she, Wynistra and Lady Remnova, as well as five other nurses occupied, rocked a little to the left as they went over a hole.  She pulled out Xanadu’s spellbook... now _her_ spellbook, and began leafing through... to the page with _lightning bolt_.  Closing her eyes, she remembered the words and motions to the spell inherently...  she was intent on keeping it one of her ready spells at all times... if only to frighten the likes of Lady Remnova if she decided to be uppity again.

A few hours later, and the dark Chandriol Wood seemed to grow oppressively closer, and now Elenya and the others could definitely see the movement of unknown wild animals inside the woods.  The undergrowth had cleared some, so they could now look some 30 to forty feet in... 

_Which is unfortunate_, Elenya thought, _as now if someone wants to ambush us... they can from a good distance away..._  her adventuring mind questioned.  She shifted towards the front of the cart towards a box, which she climbed up and sat on.  It gave her an unblocked view... and a clear field of fire.

“Oh, my, if the barmaid has not decided that she is better than the rest of us!” Lady Remnova gasped with mockery.  “Heaven forbid that she let any of her lice spread to us noble ladies!”  A few twitters went around among the other nurses, most of them daughters or sisters of commanders who had come to help.  “Perhaps she doesn’t want us to know all the men in camp she has spread disease to in her late night disappearances!  Maybe she’s trying to have 10 babies at the same time!”

“I may have been a waitress,” Elenya purposefully put in the correct term, “but at least I don’t look like an ox that got beat with an ugly stick.”  The barb was a clear shot and Remnova, who indeed was rather pudgy with a piggish look.  “And where I go on my off hours are my business... most assuredly they do not involve any disease spreading activity.  Your face, however, does a good job of spreading retching around the army!”

“Why you... not knowing your station!  If my father heard that comment...” Remnova began before Elenya leaned forward with a vicious snarl.

“You father would piss his pants, as he’d know who he was screwing with!”  There were numerous gasps from the women, who now twittered about Elenya’s dirty mouth.

“Further evidence of inbreeding,” pronounced an elderly crone, a Lady Holgren whose husband was chief of something.  “A foul mouth, and an unladylike temperament... deplorable.”

Elenya was about to shoot another vicious reply when she caught sight of a shape to the left... which darted away.  The others caught her eyes going in that direction, and began eagerly craning.

“What is it?” some of the more polite ones asked, while Remnova shouted, “Don’t ask that, its probably the sheep or goat that gave her the disease she’s spreading!”

“Ssshh!” Elenya hissed for quiet, as she saw more movement.

“Its animals,” Holgren announced dryly.  “Stop trying to dissuade attention when you dispense out such unwanted comments.”

“No,” Elenya said quietly.  “There was a man running.  Don’t point!” she hissed.  “We don’t want them to know we’ve seen them!”

“Why not?  Wouldn’t that dissuade an ambush, if an ambush is even there?” Remnova asked, her voice dripping with venom towards Elenya.

“I have a surprise,” Elenya smiled, the words and gestures to her favorite spell running through her head even before a yell arose from the woods she was looking at, and ten fox-faced men came charging out, swords upraised.

Elenya waited slightly... for dramatic effect, starting a split second later than the soonest she could have begun her incantation... she used this time to slowly rise, striking a slightly dramatic pose before the words left her mouth.

”El Baragis mak nen haren,” she began, even as screams rose from the nurses down below as they all dashed for the opposite side of the cart.   None had enough sense to have brought along even daggers.  The fox men were closer now, about 15 feet from the cart, swords that looked like Siabrey’s katana above their heads.

“...mullan starig blektaren,” Elenya continued, moving her hands through the motions, seeming to reach for the sky.  The fox men were now only 10 feet away.

“ebel mik taren,”  they were only 5 feet away, as Elenya’s skyward hand slowly lowered.  The screams from the other nurses, even Captain, were louder.

“pilias ebel nok brog!” Elenya finished with a roar, just as the first of the fox-faced mongrels leapt up, hauling himself up the side of the cart.  His head was perfectly in her line of sight, with the chest and belly of two more of the foxmen in a direct line behind him.  Elenya’s finger, crackling with pent up power, pointed at the leading culprits head, and with another snarl of “Brog!” the electricity lanced out of her hand, blasting the first man’s head into pieces, boring through the chest of hte second, and gutting the third before setting the tree behind the third one afire.  The pulse of magical electricity was accompanied by an ear-splitting thunderclap, as the bolt of lightning made its way through her foes.

The other mongrelmen screamed at the display of power, and began bounding away.  Even as they did so, Elenya’s incantation began again.  Just before they could jump over a small hill 40 feet into the woods, another bolt lanced from her fingers, and with another mighty blast of thunder, two more were felled.  The cart bucked from the higher speed the frightened horses were pulling it, but Elenya kept her balance with ease, and gave her own condescending look down on the nurses that so recently had been mocking her.

Holgren and the Captain were still staring at the smoldering corpses of the three mongrels by the roadside, a tree burning behind them.  Remnova and the others were looking directly at Elenya when she turned, bringing her finger to a stop, it pointing to the middle of the cart between them all.  The eight gave a squeal of fear, until Elenya brought her finger up, its end giving off a slight magical smoke, which she blew away.

“Not bad for someone that’s nothing more than a damn pregnant barmaid, huh?” she laughed.



About the same time, Lucius was trotting ahead... far from where he’d promised Xanadu he would be.  A small retinue, including Quin, trotted alongside.  _Siabrey wouldn’t mind if she knew I had guards with me,_ Lucius had reasoned... _maybe..._

_If something should happen, I’ll just stay behind... so I can tell her I wasn’t on the front line, like she asked..._ he thought as his eyes scanned to the left and right, looking for trouble.  Part of him thought this way, though part of him realized that should an attack happen, with his distinctive eagle armor, he’d likely be picked as first target.

“M’lord!  Up ahead!” one of the younger knights Lucius had culled for the expedition, one Mengke Avaril, gestrued.  Ahead on the dark Lucius could make out seven riders in armor not matching any worn by the Imperials.  

It was laquered brown, as if wood with metal attached, and looked to be scale mail, though it was more bulky, and seemed to extend further from the body.  Their headgear had extensive, long, and inflexible side and neckguards which draped down from the helm.  Most unusual was that their pieces protecting their face were not utilitarian nose guards or plain armor as with even the fanciest of Imperial arms, but screaming human faces, seemingly carved out of the wooden or wood-like material that they were made from.  Each had a large weapon, with a handle like a spear but a long blade like Siabrey’s sword on the end.   

“Alright... everyone to your attack positions,” Lucius said, pulling out Ik Mataar, as the seven riders ahead of htem began to charge.  It was with apprehension and pride that Lucius watched his six lower their lances and dash forward, full gallop towards a crashing of mounts.  

It was then Lucius heard noises to his side, and barely had time to see six more men, clad in similar armor, charging out of the woods at him, a weapon that was clearly a katana above the heads of each, while their other hands held a shorter, stubbier version of the katana.  The first leapt into the air almost immediately, his frame, with the head of a squirrel, heading straight towards Lucius.

Luke couldn’t remember what he did exactly, but his training with Siabrey paid off.  Ik Mataar flashed up into a slash that caught the flying foe, and cut him open from his groin to his neck, aiding his flight by sending him sailing over Lucius towards the woods on the other side.  With his free hand, Luke began what he’d practiced extensively with Xanadu on the march... the only spell he knew where he needed no somatics.

“Para ba Dur!” he shouted,  and a small bead formed on his fingertip and launched towards the edge of a wood.  There was a slight rustle, inaudible about the screaming, as it landed, before three of the six attackers exploded into pieces as a _fireball_ turned the air around them into burning, scorching flames.  Ik Mataar was suddenly at the neck of one of the remaining mongrels, as Quin’s sword found the neck of the other.  Lucius’ scowl evidently conveyed his unspoken message, and the two dropped their swords.  As soon as Quin had picked up the weapons, he dashed into the woods to disarm the flying man, who was now moaning.

Ahead, the crash of the Imperial lances on the armor of the enemy echoed loud and vicious through the forest.  The fighting was brief; one Imperial had been unhorsed, and lay in pain.  One of hte mongrels did as well, but the remaining six had, upon seeing their allies attempt at ambush fail, galloped away.

“Hold up!” Lucius called out, his blood pumping even though the fight lasted barely twenty seconds.  Soldiers from the lead part of the column were coming into view behind, and several had rushed up to bind the two mongrels before Lucius.   His retinue turned, and came back, carrying the injured knight and mongrel back with them...


“Hmmm,” Lucius mumbled several hours later as the army made camp beside the bubbling waters of the Inerman River.  “So we know for sure that they’re on the far side... with what again?” he asked, his voice straight and calm even as his mind was not.

_Please say thats not true,_ his mind hoped as Holgren and Xanadu once again went over the information obtained from the prisoners.

“55,000 or so mongrels... 50 or so on giant spider mounts.  Some demons along with... we can’t confirm numbers save there are a few vrocks, many dretches...” Holgren began.

“And one balor... with a red dragon of some kind in support,” Xanadu finished with a sigh of his own.  “A very powerful force... the dragon and balor alone are worth 10,000 troops...”

“Dammit!” Luicus growled, his mind racing.  _If we stand toe to toe with them.., they’ll crush us...  we need to break them somehow..._

“Though, from what our prisoners have said, their magical defenses appear far weaker than we even expected...” Xanadu began.  “The balor, vrocks, and the dragon of course can provide some cover for their troops magically, but they only have five true spellcasters in their entire army outside of demonic or draconic forces... while we have twenty dedicated battlemages, and then scores of people like yourself, m’lord, who innately know offensive magic in a pinch...”

“Though can that be called an equal matchup?” Diogenes opened his mouth again, though he did not have the same anger or distrust in his voice as before, “I’ve heard what magic you used today, m’lord,” he nodded towards Lucius, “but that is hardly equal to the magic a _balor_, should the rumor be true, can put into the field.”

Lucius nodded,  “True.”  While his voice was silent, Lucius’ mind ran through the options.   _We could sit on this side of the river, and dare them to cross in front of us... they won’t.  They’ll keep a small force here and march to cross somewhere else, and try and threaten us.  We’ll have to backpedal, through the same woods... where their army WILL ambush us, instead of a few scouts..._

”Might we want to stay on this side of the river?” Diogenes asked, his tone respectful.  Lucius shook his head.  And repeated his thoughts aloud.

“...and then we’ll be strung out, in narrow marching columns, and we’ll be crushed by an army twice our power in the woods... no, we can’t sit here.”  Lucius tensed, waiting for Diogenes to disagree, but instead the grizzled general nodded.  

“What do you propose then?” Xanadu asked.

_We could pull back now, and try and meet them as they come out of the woods... but if we fail, that leaves Irulas with barely a day to get the alarm and prepare for siege... not enough time.   We can’t pull back... we can’t stay..._

”We’ll cross the river tomorrow, early.  I want the columns marching by sunrise,” Lucius announced with decisiveness, his brain running even faster.  “Your commands are going to be split up.  Mayn, Holgren, Esparlin, you will accompany me with all of the cavalry.  We’ll cross the river first.”  Lucius leaned over the map, and began pointing towards spots just across the river on it, spelling out his plan...



”That is madness!” Xanadu snapped when he was sure all of the other commanders had left, and that he and Lucius were alone in his tent.  “For once I have to agree with Diogenes!  Sitting at the bottom of a hill, the river at our backs!?  Are you crazy!?”  Lucius sat in his chair and merely watched Xanadu as the dragon continued to vent.

“...utter chaos!  If the army’s ranks are broken, there is no where to reform, no where to retreat to!  We risk utter destruction!” he finished, exasperated and out of breath.

“I know,” Lucius said calmly.  _Its the only way,_ his mind told him.  “It will give the soldiers reason to fight hard... tooth and nail, until the time is right for our surprise.  It also pulls them in... they assume we are weak and vulnerable...”

“And you!” Xanadu’s breath came back, as he launched into another tirade, “Leading the cavalry in person!  If something happens to you... think of what will happen to the army!  To your fiefdom!  And if not those, for Tarantor’s sake think of your wife!”

_Siabrey..._  Lucius blinked a few times, before shaking aside his own doubts.  “No.  The soldiers need an example... I would not ask them to fight against odds like this when I sit to the rear in a plush tent sipping on chardonnay!  I’m willing to fight, and... if needbe...”

Xanadu gave a draconic growl of frustration, and his hands threw up in the air.  “Fine!  Fine fine fine!  Have it your way, but tomorrow I am fighting as a dragon, no ifs ands or buts!”  Lucius nodded.

“Fine.  Remember what I want you to do... no wading into melee right away...”

“Spells... I know,” Xanadu said a little quieter.  “But if I see the front is getting desperate, I’m wading in.  If it gets more desperate, I’m going to hunt for you.”

”Ok, Xanny,” Lucius said.  _If things get that bad... I’ll probably be..._ Lucius’ mind refused to finish that thought.  “See to it that the infantry follows their part of the plan... the gods willing, we’ll meet in the middle.  Watch those spellcasters as well!” Lucius said.

Xanadu nodded curtly, and with a short, hasty bow, left the tent.



Later that night, he wrote out his fear to the only one he felt he could tell them to... Siabrey.  He spelled them out in detail, even as he added a small amount of bravado that it would be ok.  As he finished, he set back, his courage waning in favor of fear and weakness. 

_I’m scared..._ he sniffed, _I wish Siabrey was here... not to fight a balor or fight by my side... but to hold me._   For all his rank, there were many times when Lucius wished he could act his age, and put his head on a comforting shoulder...


----------



## K_S_Snyder

_"Oh, for those of you who care, I am working on a word document... "_ Ah.  that would be swell.

And, I suppose it would be wise not to go about pissing off lowly pregnant barmaids.  Especially those that fling lightning bolts.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... lightning bolts happen to be Elenya’s favorite way of telling monsters and bad guys to buzz off.. 

*Returning to the Manor... and Disturbing News*

_Same morning, further north_

As soon as the first lights of morning dawn rose over the castle, the party was already packing its gear together, and quickly cleared out of the keep ruins... they wanted to leave this place of death and ruin as quickly as possible.

As the rowed with some haste, the swamp this day seemed quiet, and foreboding.  The usual gnats and flying insects didn’t appear till later in the day than before, and everyone felt as if something ominous... such as the weight of the world falling on them, was about to happen.

It was under these tense circumstances that Shaun spotted something in the water ahead of the group... long and low along the water.

_What?  A horse’s head?_ Shaun thought to himself, confused.  _Couldn’t be..._

“Hey... do you two see that over there?” he asked Tess and Siabrey.  Siabrey growled about no time for sight seeing, while Tess craned over the edge of the boat, looking to where he pointed.

“What are you talking abou... what the heck is that?” Tess looked, and she saw it as well...  the top of a horse’s head, peering just above the water, the eyes on the beast’s head glowing a feral red.  _Could it be...?_

“Um... Steward?” Tess called, and pointed... her fears were confirmed when he recoiled and started screaming for the boat to change direction.  “Kelpie!”

Grumki and Siabrey obliged by rowing hard to take the boat around, while Shaun and Tess discouraged the beast with a few well placed arrows.  It immediately ducked under the water after the first pair of shots hit, and the party kept their bows at ready, fully expecting the beast to resurface next to them, or even underneath their skiff.

Five tense minutes passed by, before Shaun looked behind the boat by chance.  There, far off in the distance, he saw the entire horse’s head of the kelpie surface, and move away... the shaft of two arrows coming from its shoulder blade.

Breathing a sigh of relief, the party enjoys a hot and merely uncomfortable trip back to the dock and the edge of the swamp, encountering no threats during the time.  By dusk, they had tracked back to the now ownerless manor.

“Steward Theophilus,” Shaun mentioned as they drew close to the door, “you know your master and mistress’ fate means you are no longer bound here.  I’d recommend getting to Irulas as soon as possible.”

“That is my full intention... and hopefully it will be the intention of the others,” the Steward said as he opened the main door for the party.  “There is nothing left for us here... perhaps we can find new patrons and work in such a large city as Irulas.”

Siabrey, for her part, nervously fidgeted.  She’d be concerned for the better part of the day since talking to Lucius.  The army was on the move, and battle was expected soon.  He’d told her vaguely what he expected to face, and had expressed nothing but confidence, but she still fretted.

_You might be confident of victory Luke... but in victory even there is danger..._  she inwardly shuddered.  It was still two days to the teleportation chamber in the castle manor, and from Irulas several days to where Luke’s army was.  Her mind was slowly wrapping around the concept that he would likely see battle before she could arrive.

The Steward offered the party the opportunity to stay in the manor for the night, so they would have to spend only one night camped out on the road.  In the meantime, he stated he’d approve their assistance in getting the 50 or so servants prepared for the trek.  After some quizzing over armaments, the party found they were reasonably armed... and so long as they travelled together, there should be little issue.

It was much later that night when Siabrey got her first chance to check up on Lucius, and found an official reply that was full of the proper concern a general should have on the eve of battle. 

However, the private note to just her concerned her greatly.  It was plain underneath Lucius’ bravado phrases, (_We are confident of victory_, etc. ) there was the soul of a scared 17-year old who had never commanded before in active combat... and was unsure if his vaguely defined plan would work.  Her heart’s pangs grew when she noticed the phrase at the end, _Who am I decieving?  I am scared Siabrey... I am frightened to death.  I wish you were here to give me some of your courage!_

“So, Siabrey, any news?” Shaun asked quietly, munching on a trail ration.  His own mind was reflecting back to Elenya.  He too held concern for his love, but was calmed in that she was supposedly in the rear... and as a spellcaster, she wouldn’t be directly in the front lines anyway... that gave him some solace at least.

“Lucius expects battle on the morrow,” Siabrey said quietly, closing the book.  “And he...” she started, before halting suddenly.  _I shouldn’t worry Shaun... I won’t tell him how desperate the fight might be... besides, if it becomes bad, Elenya is smart, she’ll get out..._

“He what?” Shaun looked up, and saw only the back of Siabrey’s head.  As he moved forward in curiosity, the fighter was glad her facing gave her a few seconds to put on a mask of cheer. 

“He said he wishes us well,” Siabrey’s face looked cheery for a few seconds, before her worry burrowed through, and water began to dance in her eyes.  _My Luke... _

“Siabrey,” Shaun said calmly, “I wasn’t born yesterday.  What did he _really_ say?” Shaun asked, his own eyes showing worry.  _God, I hope nothing’s happened to Elenya!_

“He... said t...that the fight tomorrow might be difficult... very difficult,” she said slowly and quietly, before a sniff came from her nose.  “A... and I’m powerless!” she stood, tossing the book aside, tears now starting to course down her face.  “I can’t help! I can’t protect him!”  For a few seconds, her raw fear and frustration lay exposed, before she seized control of herself, and coughed, smearing her wet tears across her face.

“Siabrey, I...” Shaun started.  _No, I don’t understand really,_ he stopped himself before he finished his statement.  _Elenya is wily, Elenya is smart, and if she’s proven anything... she’s tough.  I have no doubt if the army broke, she’d find a way to get out a live.  Luke... he’s brave... which she fears will be his downfall..._

“It must really be hard to not be able to watch and cover what you’ve watched and guarded so long,” Shaun finally found the right words, and to his surprise, Siabrey nodded.  “But dearie,  hey.  Look me in the eye,” he held her head up.  “Its alright to be worried, but you shouldn’t worry too much.  I mean... for crying out loud, Siabrey!  You trained him with that sword of his... thats damn impressive!” Shaun threw in a bravado smile, but saw Siabrey’s face only give the faintest of grins.

“Listen... you can actually help him... with that,” he pointed at the book.  “Tell him your back at the manor okay, and that’ll set alot of his worries at ease.. allowing him to focus!”

Siabrey took in the rogue’s words, but not as he intended.  _Yes... I can use the books to help him... but how...

That fox-man from down in the dungeon knew alot...  that’s how I can help him!_

Siabrey suddenly pulled from Shaun’s grasp, and began buckling on her katana.  The rogue rolled his eyes and moved to block the door.

“If you think you’re riding out in the dark like...” he started, before she pushed him aside.

“Follow me,” she said quietly.  “I’m going to question our friend downstairs.”



“Ah... you again!” the fox faced man called, and rose from sitting in his cell.  His hands and feet were still unbound.  “What have you come to ask me for now?”

“How many march in the mongrel army to the south?” Siabrey asked flatly.  The fox man raised a furried hand to his chin, and thought for a second.

“If you remember our arrangements from last time,” he started, baring his teeth in a smile, “I don’t give out information unless I get something in return... information, freedom... money?” he raised an eyebrow at the last one.  

_There is no time for foolishness,_ Siabrey groaned.  She reached into her pack, and pulled out a pouch, filling it with 50 gold pieces.  “How much will that buy me?” she tossed the gold into the cell.  The man picked it up, and counted.

“57,000 mongrels march to the south, with demons and other creatures backing them up,” he looked up.

“What other creatures?” Siabrey pressed, and the mongrel merely held out a furry hand.  The fighter groaned, and tossed another 50 gold into the cell.

“Bebiliths, Vrocks, about 5,000 dretches... and two very very powerful creatures....” he ended tantalizingly.  This time, he did not need to hold his hand out, as another fifty gold found their way to the floor in front of him.  “A Balor... and a Red Dragon... not full grown.”

_Oh god..._ Siabrey’s mind quailed inwardly, as her outward self focused on the task at hand, and asked for more information.  “Who leads them... and where are they headed?”

“Ah... the most important questions of all,” the fox man pocketed the money, “and that warrants more than money.”

The entire Shaun had been quietly standing behind Siabrey, but as the fox man came near, the rogue began to gauge his options.  _Such a slovenly fool!  Selling out his friends for cash!  

I should steal the money right off of him and give it back to Siabrey!  There’s no reason she should have to pay such a lost soul as this one!_  He decided that striking through the grates would be too obvious... at least at this juncture.

“What will that information require?” Siabrey asked with a huff.  The game was getting old.

“Two things... my freedom for telling you where the leader is, and the location of Lord and Lady Charles...  while I have no qualms about going home now, some of my friends would wish to speak with them about important matters,” he smiled... which caused Siabrey’s back to shiver.

“Lord Charles is...” Shaun started before Siabrey’s withering gaze made him stop.  She cleared her throat.

“Lord Charles and Lady Keshalya are hiding in the swamp,” and she proceeded to give him directions to the skiff, as well as directions as best she could remember to the ruined keep.  She saw no point it lying... she just didn’t inform him that they were dead.

“As for your freedom,” she looked at the lock on the cell door, and raised her foot.  A powerful kick and _screech_ of iron grating iron later, and the cell door came open.  “Granted.  Now.  Your part of the bargain.”

“Ah...” the fox man smiled as he left the cell, stretching his arms.  “Oh... I see you have one of our blades,” he pointed to her side, where the two swords she had taken off of the badly burned and now dead fox man several nights before were strapped alongside Kelir.
Both were covered in black steel, with what appeared to be a motif of a black dragon in brass as part of their hilt.

“Yes... from a comrade of yours that was not as honorable as yourself,” Siabrey smiled coldly, and the fox man chuckled.

“Well then... my part of the bargain,” he began.  “They march for Irulas... and intend to burn the city down as Imperial interference in our own affairs has made many of our cities burn.  The balor, whose name is long and has many x’s in it, is the leader of the army.  Pleased?”  He did not notice Shaun slipping behind him, reaching slowly for the belt that the three pouches hung on.

“Yes,” Siabrey said in a deadpan.  “And if I may advise you of one thing, sir... don’t become a mercenary... you don’t know for sure who is actually filling your pocket.”  _You never know... it could easily be demons that want to destroy the world that are paying you..._

“At least my pockets are being filled... and my family back home in Ascabion is eating... which is my main concern,” he said.  Shaun, just about to complete his snatch, got a silly look on his face, and lowered his head, pulling back from the man’s money.

Escorted by the two, the fox man was taken upstairs, and told he could leave at first light when the party left.  He agreed, and even spent the night in one of the guest rooms upstairs.

The next morning, the sun arose a deep crimson, almost blood red... a sight that made Siabrey’s heart shudder.  The fox man, whom they never had a chance to attach a name to, left as the party did.  He trotted off to the north, opposite from the direction the party was headed...  

“Shaun, Siabrey?” Tess asked quietly, noticing Shaun’s face was grim, while Siabrey had the distant, ‘don’t bother me’ look on it.  “What’s wrong?”  She’d been asleep when they had read the books.

“Lucius is in battle,” Shaun said quietly, “somewhere thataway,” he pointed south, before looking at Tess.  “That’s why she looks like that.  Can’t blame her... Elenya’s there too...” he said quietly, before looking straight ahead himself.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Battle... Part One*

_Same day... further south..._
The Inerman River, even at this point, barely 150 miles upstream of its mountainous source, was already coursing nearly a quarter mile wide, its form gently rolling by, slow... even sluggish.  During the midsummer, one could wade some 200 feet out into it and still have one’s head above water... the snowmelt had already happened, and the river now lazily coursed until winter’s cold bound it in place and spring’s thaw set it loose again as a tyrant nearly double its size.

When the river coursed this wide, all bridges that traversed its width were controlled and maintained by the nobility... in this case, the Counts of Holstean, and extensive magic were used in their construction.  Now, in the area just outside of Chandriol, three massive stone bridges crossed an area a half mile in width... the widest the river had ever gotten during hte spring floods, and now a large Imperial army, under the command of the bridges’ titular master, trundled across all three.

The cavalry was in the lead... 8,000 strong.  A quarter of those were knights... minor nobles coming from the levies of the great nobles in the region.  They were clad in a bevy of colors, mostly their family crests combined in some manner with the colors of their titular lords;  whites, maroons, golds, blues.  Upon their helms shone a riot of headgear, some plain, some fanciful in the extreme.  While Lord Holgren’s vassals for the most part had simple war helms, Lord Holgren himself had a large griffon standing rampant on his, its wings outstreched and lightly gilt to a perfect golden shine.

With these also rode the mounted men at arms... the lesser cavalry levy, which numbered another quarter of the called cavalry.  Clad in chain shirts or breastplates at best, these were the light cavalry, armed not with the lances of the noble’s horse, but with javelins.  Instead of noble longswords, they held shortswords, axes, rapiers, whatever they could find as melee.  Unlike their noble cousins, they did not disdain bows, and all had at least a shortbow, if not a longbow, strapped to their back.  Most were dully colored, with small, utilitarian round shields instead of the large, pompously colored steel shields of the knights.

Finally, the remaining half of the cavalry was the Imperial horse... 4,200 strong in all.  They were clad the same, depending on their organized battalion; heavy chainmail armor, large white shields with the Imperial family crest, a golden dragon rampant emblazoned.  By their sides were large longswords, and their simple helms had a dragon’s head etched into each side.  They carried lances long enough they were almost pikes, though they were trained to fight mounted, or dismounted, with lance, pike, sword, spear, and axe.  All also had longbows strapped to their horses’ side, and while they were not rapid mounted archers, they were fast enough that they would form a deadly surprise for the unwary.

Lucius rode in the midst of this motley advance guard, much against Xanadu’s wishes.  To his front were the small riding contingent (only 15) of Santac and the Mephys troops, which despite their poor armament compared to the heavy horse surrounding him, Lucius had taken as his person headquarters guard.  Many of the young men and women in the small outfit recognized the red haired boy that had been on the parapets of the city’s palisade the last night the ice monsters attacked, and peppered him with questions as they rode.  Normally Luke would have found that annoying, but today, it was a wanted distraction.

Behind him rode the lead unit of the Imperial cavalry itself... the Kubalia Horse Guards, the leading part of the Imperial Guard contigent with his army, and arguably some of the most feared cavalry in the world.  They were all at minimum Lucius’ height (6’), and clad in heavy, white plate mail, dragons emblazoned on its front in gold.  In addition to their massive lances were their massive swords, bastard sword length, which they were able to wield one handed.  A bevy of colorful shields also complimented the guard, crimson backgrounds with the same golden dragon.  Rumor had it the crimson for the shields came from the blood of those the unit had trampled underfoot...

Xanadu, in half elf form, trotted alongside on a bay mare, looking at Lucius in a rather grumpy manner.  Lucius took in the wizard’s eyes, and sighed.

“Xanny, stop it.  You aren’t going to get me to change my opinion,”  Luke said plainly, not even looking at the dragon but instead ahead... to the shore, and off to the left... towards a low rise with trees..

“Luke, its a...”

“There!  I want you posted there, Xanny!” Luke pointed to the copse, several hundred feet long and wide.  “Stay in dragon form in there!”  _I have another idea, Xanny..._

“And why would I curl my massive frame like a whining pup in a forest?” Xanadu said, his voice changing towards angry, “I’m not a cur that needs...”

“Xanny, listen!” Lucius looked at him harshly, as the noise of hooves on stone continued to rumble, “You’ll be close enough to the line there to intervene, and provide some magic wards.  Meanwhile, you’ll be hidden within view... they’ll likely assume you are just a normal but rather powerful wizard in the far reserve.  If you have to come out as a dragon, I’d rather they hadn’t had several hours of knowing you were there...”

Xanadu stopped in mid-rant, as Lucius’ ideas echoed in his mind.  For a few minutes there was silence, as Xanadu stared at the trees, and likely the mental image of a battlefield covered the hills in front of him.  He suddenly snapped his head back towards Luicus.

“Luke... by the end of this night I will either be calling you a genius or cursing your recklessness...”




Sir Santac grumbled as his horses’ hooves touched the stone of the great bridge for the first time, at the lead of his Mephys contingent of 600, now with another 20 Imperial centuries, nearly 2,000 foot altogether, augmenting his force.  In return, he’d given up his cavalry to Lucius, and if he craned his massive frame he could see Lord Lucius, on his white charger, leading the motely bays and roans of his small, ill armed group off the bridge nearly a half mile away.

_Today is going to be a hard day,_ the grizzled fighter, just past his fiftieth birthday reflected.  _Likely the hardest in my years as a soldier... thirty five years..._

He glanced behind himself for reassurance... and the Mephys villagers, hardened by war and loss over the past two months, gave him a rousing cheer.  They were clad in a mismatch of armor... whatever they could find, and armed with simply made long pikes and whatever melee weapon they could dig up.  They were rough, but they were his... and their cheer gave him strength.



“Elenya,” Lady Remnova asked quietly, “could you hand me the distilled alcohol?  Yeah, the one there,” she said after Elenya pointed questioningly in the rocking cart.  “I want to recount our supplies,” she said somberly.

The mood of the nurses, especially Lady Remnova, had improved significantly since the lightning incident.  They treated her with far more respect... perhaps even fear.  And Elenya relished the fact she had become _de facto_ commander of the hospital unit.

”Here you go,” Elenya handed the bottle to her, catching a whiff of its smell, which reminded her of her uncle’s tavern... and Shaun.  _That stuff is probably too strong for him,_ she laughed, remembering his antics with dwarven ale, _I don’t think he could handle any of it._   Remnova gave a sudden, sharp laugh.

“Ha!  We’re overstocked!” she chuckled, “just as I suspected!  Should we just keep the extra bottle, Elenya?”  

_Hmm..._ Elenya thought for a second, before leaning forward.  “Take a whiff of that, Remnova.  Tell me what you smell.”  The noble’s daughter daintily removed the cork holding in the contents of hte bottle, and leaned over to lightly whiff, before yanking her head away in disgust.  

“Strong strong alcohol!” Remnova replied, quickly covering the bottle of liquid.  “Too strong for the soldiers I expect!”  She waved her hand in front of her face to drive away the odor, as her other hand thrust the bottle towards Elenya.  The barmaid turned wizard laughed... on the surface it was contempt, but underneath it was something else... fear.

“Give it here,”  Elenya grabbed the bottle, and held it up to the light examining it.  “Yes... it is strong alcohol.... look!  For example, you know how your wines and champagnes and the like are colored?  That means they are weak... this... this is almost as clear as the purest water.  Damn strong stuff.  Here’s what I do to strong alcohol.”  With that, in a single fluid motion she pulled out the stopper, and proceeded to down the contents of the bottle in three gulps.  The alcohol burned down her throat and hit her stomach with a noticeable thud, but she didn’t wince or betray anything.  Remnova looked on in shock, and a mix of... was that awe?   The look gave Elenya a smile... her dominant status was now cemented, and her mind definatly challenged her fear.

”If you won’t want them there... finish the rest,” she gave her challenge as the cart rumbled onto the stone bridge.  Her eyes flashed the flame of a challenge until in her mind... until the disapproving face of Shaun came into her view.  _”The baby?”_ voice said, rather late.  Suddenly sullen, she turned and looked directly ahead, chucking the bottle over the edge of the bridge into the dried earth to the side.   _Why did I do that?_

_I’m sorry Shaun.  I didn’t think..._ she apologized about forgetting her promise to him way back in the desert.  She looked forlornly at hte bottle now lying broken in the ground some 15 feet below, and drifting behind the still moving cart, _It won’t happen again, I swear!_



As Lucius and the cavalry exited the bridge, he took them hard to the right.  A massive set of woods, seemingly too thick for organized troops, stretched for miles in that direction... large enough it could hide an unorganized mass of 8,000 troops and their horses... at least for a while.

The army deployed in the base of a half bowl formed by the terrain, the three local bridges behind it.  The ground rose up the gentle heights to their front and sides for nearly a half mile, before one reached the crest of the ridge.  The slope then went downhill gently for what appeared to be two miles.  Lucius himself rode just under the crest of the ridge on his troops side, and noted with happiness that except for people just short of the crest, the other side of the hill could not be seen.  His plan’s permutations changed subtly, as he also noted that between the crest and where his army was setting up a hundred yards past the base, there was more than enough ground for a massive host to form battleranks.  As he spurred his horse over the crest for some more reconniasance, he could see the battle already developing in his mind...

_The mongels come over the crest, and assume it will be an easy kill... the march down, form themselves into ranks, and launch themselves into our defensive lines._  Luke closed his eyes, and the ranks upon ranks of the strange enemy, swords upraised, marched by perfectly in his mind.  

_Our spellcasters, with their superior power, lob offensive spells at them while keeping our soldiers defending, stretching their magic users, till all are at the front, straining to hold our magic..._  The ranks of the invisible army, now became a bevy of colors... some fire, some ice, some acid.  The enemy slowed to a halt, struggling to advance, their lead ranks decimated by fireballs, cones of cold and sheer magical energy...

_My cav comes out of the woods, Casalad Rangers and other snipers taking out those that remain on this side.   We form on these plains, and charge down the hill towards the rear of the mongrel army, trapping it between our lances and our infantry..._  In his mind he saw the ground shaking... the mongrels turning to look back, up the hill they had just so recently marched down, and seeing the bright steelpoints of thousands of horsemen, charging down the hill, directly in their rear.  The confusion, the panic, the fact that there was no where to run...  they all would be pinned, between his foot down below and hte cavalry coming from above...

The plan was beautiful and brilliant... and frought with peril...



_Dammit,_ Xanadu grumbled... as a deep, basso growl escaped his draconic lips.  As Lucius had asked, he had slipped into the forest on the left, and had curled up... his 200 foot frame smaller, waiting, as an _alter self_ spell for the moment covered his bright, silvery scales with greenish and black tint.  Nonetheless, he’d raised his head so his eyes were just above the tops of the trees, his frill pressed down to hide his nature.

His original first clue to the presence of the mongrels had been the slight shudder the ground had given underfoot, the same release the earth gives when thousands of feet impact it rhythmically.  Then, a dense, dark line appeared on the horizon, below the crest of the ridge that Xanadu could see both sides of.   Them he began to make them out.

A seething, roiling mass in dark steel or black armor...  most were human sized, clad in strange armors and wielding strange weapons.  These, undoubtedly the mongrels themselves, came in disciplined ranks, dark with battlecalls in a tongue even Xanadu did not understand.

Behind them were dark black mounds, frought with red.... and Xanadu recognized in ten of them the feared and menacing forms of bebiliths, deep spiders of the Abyss.  On the back of each was a vulture headed vrock... each undoubtedly one of the commanders of this force.

Finally, Xanadu spotted two forms that combined made his blood chill.  One’s smell he easily picked up, and registered immediately... draconic.  It was a red dragon, looked to be a young adult at oldest, perhaps 70 feet long, walking forward almost arrogantly behind the army.  He had about it a mixed air... contempt for those he was about to face, and a barely controlled fury.  The dragon’s head suddenly swiveled, and he glanced in Xanadu’s direction.  

_If I remain still, he will not detect me,_ Xanadu thought, focusing on pure stillness.  While the dragon was of his species, he undoubtedly was not as experienced, and he sniffed the edge of the trees for only a few minutes before giving the draconic equivalent of a shrug, and bounding back into the mongrel ranks.

The figure beside him _did_ cause a rise of fear... standing 25 feet tall, his form enormous, red, and bloated... a balor.  A living, breathing balor.  His eyes were  a feral red, his wings spread an easy 30 feet wide behind him, rhythmically opening and closing.  In one of his hands he carried a sword so massive it put the gargantuan blade Ananias had wielded to shame... the blade itself was clearly 15 feet long at least, and bathed in a flaming glow.  He gave a snarl, and pushed ahead, roughly pushing bebiliths aside and almost crushing mongrels before he loomed over the crest of the hill.

His laughter, deep and roaring, echoed along the banks of the River Inerman.



“Steady!  Steady!” Lucius hissed, holding his steed Lightning in place.  The horse shied away from the monstrous laughter even more, before Lucius, with a mixture of cool words and sharp tugs at the reins, kept her in place.  _I know, girl, you want to run.  Believe me, I would join you if I could._   “Don’t be afraid... he’s mortal,” Lucius said quietly, with some false bravado as he saw the troops around him from the Mephys troops edging away as well.  Lucius jumped off his horse, and walked over to where he saw Quin whittling away on a branch quietly.  He touched his bodyguard’s shoulder, and Quin looked up... fear in his eyes.  The same fear that was in most of the soldier’s eyes.

_Someone might need to take that guy down... he’s undoubtedly their commander.  I... I can’t show I’m with them on this... I can’t show I’m afraid..._

“Quin,” Lucius said quietly, “I have something I need you to do.”  Tess’ brother stood slowly, though by the rock in his stance, Lucius knew fear was quaking his legs.

“If, during the charge, I should need to break off, you’ll take the point.  Ok?  I’ll give the order, and the troops will follow you in... got it?”  Quin nodded, and Lucius looked him hard in the eyes.  “You will then be the spearhead, the point of the wedge.  Ride on for their army, regardless of what happens to me... understood?”  _Don’t come chasing after... I might have something that I need to handle... someone needs to guide the others into the rear of the enemy if that happens._

“Y... ye... yes sir,” Quin saluted shakily, and Lucius gave him a smile and a pat, before heading back to his horse and his ‘Dragonwing Riders,’ as he had taken to calling his Mephys contingent.

“Dragonwings,” he said quietly, noting that most of them still blushed a little at the title... they thought it was overpraise, “I want you to promise me something,” he continued.  They nodded, and came closer.

“Promise me that if I have to break off, you will follow me... even if it takes us straight at the balor,” he pointed towards the monstrousity they could barely see through the trees.  “I will need stout blades backing me up... can I count on you?”

The Mephys soldiers looked at each other for a minute or two, before slowly a reply was achieved...  “Yes.... yes you can count on us.”

”Good,” Lucius remounted.  _Siabrey, pray to Hieroneous to watch over your husband this day...   For likely, his blade shall dance with a demon..._



Santac watched with some degree of relief as the spellcasters around him, sprinkled among the army, all began to raise their hands, and chants for various protections, wards, and dispellments rose into the sky, the magic growing thick enough that the air in front of the army seemed to waver and flutter, as the air above a blistering rock on a hot day.

“Hold up, folks!” Santac called, seeing the frightened looks in eyes of his Mephys troops.  Even though they were in reserve, he still didn’t want them deciding to run home this late.  “That monster is mortal!  All of them are mortal!  You... any one of you, might be able to say ten, thirty, fifty years from now, ‘on this day I killed a demon!’” he roared, holding his bastard sword aloft.  His long beard, flowing gently in the magic breeze, coupled with his mottled plate mail and his massive warhorse, made for an imposing figure.  He saw the fear in his Mephys follower’s eyes abate some, but some remained.

_’Tis good... for when a man does not fear death... he has truly lost his mind,_ Santac thought, his eyes sweeping to his front.  1,500 Imperial soldiers were on the front line, their pikes in hand, shields ready, and he saw nary a sign of fear on any of their faces.  They feared, to be sure, but they were not willing to show it.

Behind them were more troops, clad in armor and armed with composite longbows, with three quivers of arrows at the ready... quivers that possibly would end hte day empty.

The mongrel army to his front was already arranging itself in lines of battle... thick and deep.  Its infantry seemed as numerous as the sea, though to his surprise, Santac saw its cavalry lining up in front... 15,000 horse in garish, distinctive armor, most with the same screaming face as their facial armor, wicked looking polearms at their sides.

_What are they up to?  Surely..._ he thought, before the air was split with first a loud shout from the tall, winged monstrousity that was clearly their commander, still sitting high on the ridge above his forces.  The air seemed to crack again as a shout rumbled from the soldiers of the mongrel army, rolling down the hill as a tidal wave of sound... an acknowledgement of the will one one by the voices of all.  

And, seeming in unison, the lines of mounted horse plunged down the hill, thier polearms above their heads, their wooden faces echoing the same battle screams that came from their real ones.  As the ground shuddered, and then rocked underfoot, Santac’s eyes watched with a soldier’s eye for beauty.

_They come at us in straight... perfect ranks... a feat for a mass of horse.  Weapon’s high above their heads... a gorgeous painting if I ever saw one...

Too bad we shall have to spoil the green of the grass with the red of their blood..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Battle Part Two*


Santac stared at the onocming mongrel horde... the foam frothing from their mounts, the sneers in the faces of their helmets...

... and he sneered back.

“Front ranks!  Shields, ho!” he barked, and the whump and crash of a thousand shields snapping together, the notches at the bottom of the pikemen’s shields locking together to form a wall of steel.  The ground began to shudder, as the rumble of the thousands of hooves crashing down the hill turned into a roar.

_450 yards..._ Santac thought as the cavalry roared closer and closer.  More clangs and whumps came up and down the line, as the other pikemen locked their shields.  When he thought the enemy cavalry was some 300 yards away, he called out his next orders.

“Archers... load!”  His blade made a sliding, slithering noise, as it was unsheathed from its cover.  _They are charging straight at our pike ranks...  that suicidal!  We’ll just skewer them!_  “Defenders of Mephys!” he called to his own troops in the rear, “Ready your swords!”  _They need to be ready to plug a gap, in case this is a ruse of some kind..._

The archers meanwhile, had moved one of their quivers to the ready position, drawn their bows, and quickly had an arrow notched.  Their bows for now pointed down, as the eyes of each looked ahead, towards the oncoming mass of steel and flesh.

A few concussive blasts of fire exploded in the midst of the oncoming horde, incinerating horses and men alike.  As the dull boom of several _fireballs_, maximized to full war power echoed over the land, Santac could only sit back in wonder that the enemy still charged, through the flames, through the smoke... with no spellcasting cover.

“Archers!  Aim!” Santac called, and almost as one, five hundred bows rose, and arced skyward.  There was a chorus creaks as the leather and hide of bowstrings creaked under pressure.

_200 yards..._ Santac’s internal estimate continued.  “Loose!”  His blade flashed downward, and a rapid slash of air sailed high over his head as the sky temporarily darkened, over five hundred bolts slashing upward, before raining down ahead.  The very ground seemed to scream, as arrows slashed all along the battleline, cutting down horses and men alike.  “Reload!” Santac called.

Yet still they came.

“Pikes!  Down!” Santac called.  _They can’t be this stupid... they must stop soon!_ his military mind thought.  Yet they charged onward, as if they considered the 20 foot long steel points to be little more than nuisances.  AS he watched, a load roar arose... the voices of thousands of men screaming before battle was joined.  Some screamed for vengeance... some for bravery... some out of fear.  Regardless, the noise that rose was frightening, as a massive, concussive crash echoed down the Imperial line as the mongrel horse crashed into the impenetrable Imperial shield wall...



Xanadu wanted to shake his head in disbelief.  True, he might be a silver dragon, not a haughty cavalryman, but even he could have predicted the horrifically bloody results of the mongrels sending their horse headlong into row upon row of Imperial _pikes_.  The survivors of that gallant, and ultimately stupid charge were even now trotting, cantering, or dragging themselves back up the hill, terror on their myriad of animal faces.  

_Its ironic_ Xanadu thought, _Their idiocy now has given our troops cover._  Even as he watched, the Imperial soldiers were piling the bodies of mongrel and horse alike, forming a grisly wall of flesh in front of their lines.  _This would be the most opportune time for me to leap out and shatter those survivors... _ Xanadu thought, until he looked further up the hill... _Except those monstrousities are there... and we need to get those two focused enough to come down the hill... and let Lucius get into position..._

As Xanadu watched, the mongrel line slowly reformed, as their cavalry set itself in motion yet again... and yet again they were shredded apart by the Imperial spears. 

And then Xanadu figured out why... 

H saw a richly dressed mongrel, undoubtedly the commander of the Ak Konylu forces, approach the massive balor... trembling.  By the expressions on his badger face, it was apparent there was rage.  _They don’t want to be charging like that... its the balor that’s ordering them..._  A split second later, one of the balor’s powerful clawed hands swatted the man away, sending his broken form cartwheeling down the hill... broken nearly in two.

More bellowing calls came from the balor, and quickly the ranks of the mongrel infantry began forming themselves into long ranks... battlelines.  Behind three of these long lines came the balor, the dragon, and the various vrocks mounted on bebiliths... 

_All acting as spellcasters_, Xanadu realized, as several deep, long horns sounded over the hills and dales, and the entire mass began to lurch downhill, towards the Imperial ranks...

_Dammit!_ Xanadu swore.  He had been hoping they would keep coming down in piecemeal... it seemed that balor was brighter than he first appeared.... he knew he had the upper hand in numbers, and was committing the full, crushing weight of the mongrel army in one fell blow.




Santac rode up and down the line, nervously looking up the hill along with the rest of his troops.  The mongrel cavalry had charged two times, and two times it had been viciously, horrendously cut to pieces.  The foul smell of a battle in progress... the mix of death, blood, grim, soot and sweat wafted through Santac’s nose.  

And now, they came again.

The hill ahead seemed to have changed colors, and become a roiling, boiling mass of black and gray, as the sea of mongrels rumbled forward, ranks straight... perfect.

“Loose!” Santac swung his sword again, and another vast wash of arrows rustled the air over his head, and rank upon rank of the mongrels collapsed, their badger, fox, bear, walrus, and other faces contorted into terror.  And still they came forward, most goaded by the titanic spiders and the massive demon behind them.  Santac tried hard to remember what the spiders were called, but he couldn’t... it sounded like baby-something.

“Loose!” echoed again through the ranks, and the skies turned black again and more mongrels fell.  The ground once again shook lightly, as the mongrels, barely 150 yards away, charged forward, their strange, curved swords above their heads, a weird, screeching yell above their lips.

Once again he saw the blasts of fiery explosions burst in their ranks, but only momentarily.  A few seconds later, the fires and flashes of magical power that came from the Imperial spellcasters seemed to shimmer, just in front of the mongrel line as it charged.

_They’ve put up their magic defenses,_ Santac thought, watching the mongrels start to shimmer slightly from the effect their magical shields had on the air.  _We’re going to have to kill them the old fashioned way then_.

“Drop pikes!” Santac yelled.  The pikes, with their reach, were excellent against cavalry, but the average footman could dodge and weave in between... and then the pikemen were sitting ducks.  With a nearly continuation _shing_ Santac’s front line drew their swords, and with a spur of his horse and a yell, Santac lead them headlong into the abyss of fighting creatures.



Lucius snapped shut the “spyglass” he’d been given.  Things were going according to plan... partially.  The balor had led his forces pell mell into the Imperial line... but he’d committed _so soon_... he hadn’t spent the hours Lucius had been hoping for... the hours of bleeding his line as he tested and probed.  Instead, he’d decided to pound his way through...

And Luke didn’t know if the Imperial line below could hold... the noises from below indicated that it very well might not...

With a hiss, his spurred his horse back to a gallop, thundering back up the hill towards his cavalry still perched in the woods ahead.  As he cantered through the undergrowth, he took in the eyes of the troops...

_Fear... they all are afraid_, he thought as he rode by the men of the Imperial cavalry, tending to the last minute needs of their horses.  Fear was in their eyes.  Fear was in the eyes of the knights of the nobility, even as they continued to polish their armor to a glorious shine.  Fear was in the men and women of the auxiliaries... the lesser armed, lesser trained people.  His assessment was driven home by the short phrase one woman from his own “Dragonwings,” muttered without seeing him.

“A few more minutes before we begin our death charge,” he heard her sigh.  Even though his own mind was quaking, he knew this couldn’t stand.  He reined up behind the sitting group of riders, and dismounted.  As they started to stand at his presence, he waved them back down.

“No... sit sit sit.  I was coming by, and I couldn’t help but overhear Milayka’s comment,” he said quietly, using her name for added effect.  He reached out his hands.  “Give me your weapons.”

“But sir... it was out,” the woman in question began to protest, before laying her battleaxe down.  The myriad of other weapons the unorganized group carried, a few shortswords, a few longswords, several maces and morningstars, and a sickle, found themselves at Luke’s feet as well.  

_Ok..._ Luke closed his eyes, hovering his hands over the weapons, feeling his magical abilities grow.  Softly he uttered a few phrases, as his hand touched each weapon in turn, and he felt magical energy flowing through him into the pile of arms.  After a few minutes, he opened his eyes, and all of the weapons seemed to glint brighter, and shine stronger.  

“There,” he said quietly, feeling the deep drain the adding of magical abilities to their weapons had caused on him.  _I won’t be able to use many of my fireballs today,_ he thought quietly.  _Perhaps a flying spell or two, and maybe three or four fireballs before I’m drained... I hope that’s enough.._

“I put some magic into your weapons,” Lucius looked up at them.  “It should help you in the coming fight.  And I need strong hearts beside me... ones that are afraid but still willing to ride.  Have you such hearts?” he asked quietly.  In his mind he reflected on the stories where the leader of the army gave a powerful, bombastic speech, and he kicked himself for not having something more stirring, more eloquent and grand to say.

“Aye,” the woman who had spoken earlier said, and Luke saw her eyes still held fear, but also a determination... that the fear would not take control.  He couldn’t help but smile, realizing his quiet words had done the trick, at least for these few fighters.  He remounted his horse.

“I’ll be back in a few minutes... and then I’ll lead you out there, onto that plain,” he pointed as he reined his horse around to find the other commanders.



Elenya ducked as another rumble thundered through the rear of the army, before resuming work on the bleeding man in front of her.  

“Damn fireballs!” she snarled as she started her minor healing incantation yet again, her hands placed above the massive rent in the white and blue tunic of the man, marking him as a member of the Ysalis noble family.  The young man’s blue eyes looked at her in pleading fear, as his hands kept gripping her arm.

“Let go,” she shook his hands off yet again, before he could interrupt the somatics of her magical calling.  She shook her head, as the words continued to flow, and the wound closed slightly... enough that the man could once again use his lungs enough that he let out an ungodly scream.

“Remnova!” Elenya barked, pointing to him.  She only had so much magic, and it had to be conserved for the gravest of cases.  After the darkest period had past, the person was then sent to a regular healer.  

“If he’s good enough to scream, he’s good enough you get to finish him up,” she said matter of factly, surprised at how hard her voice sounded.  When the first few cases came in nearly an hour ago, she’d wanted to use her magic to heal them fully, until “Captain” pointed out rightfully that Elenya’s magic wasn’t infinite.  The Lady, who only an hour before had been nearly retching at some of the wounds, merely gulped and began to put salves on his wounds.

The noise of the fighting was louder now... much closer, to the point where the screams of the hundreds of wounded in the healer’s tents right along the river were starting to be drowned out.  

_That’s awfully close,_ Elenya worried.  _I wonder how close they are?_  She grabbed her spellbook, and peeked outside...

...into a hellish maelstrom.

The Imperial lines, once so perfectly formed and straight, were no more.  A tumult of combat swirled in front of her, barely 40 yards from the hospital tents.  The massive looming shapes of bebiliths and giant spiders loomed over the mass, collapsing when weakened, but otherwise sending the small forms of figures sailing through the air.

“Cap’n!” Elenya shouted into the tent, “Things are going to get hot soon!  Get the patients down under the tables, and tell the nurses to take cover!”  She then spun back, as the fighting continued to creep closer, already reciting the versus to prepare her lightning spell.  She ducked to the side, as a warrior flung by some unseen beast crashed to the ground ahead of her, his sword cartwheeling through the air and landing point down not five feet from her.

As she watched, the lurching, powerful form of a bebilith, small, seemingly insignificant pricks of numerous arrows sticking through its armor, thundered through the maelstrom of fighting, its senses tingling with the prospect of blood and easy targets.  Atop its back, the vulture-headed form of a vrock leered, a ferocious looking morningstar rising in his hand as he spurred his “mount” forward.

_Concentrate,_ Elenya’s mind told her as the words rose on her lips, and her hands moved shakily, as the pair of beasts bore down on the largest tent, and the small woman in front of it.  _Hold steady... don’t fumble... don’t forget... you MUST get this spell off..._

The shadow of the bebilith loomed over her, as the final cry of “Brog!” came from her lips, and a frighteningly powerful burst of lightning tore through the demon.  She could see its carapace crack and shatter as a blast of thunder temporarily deafened her ears, and the beast crashed forward, its speed causing its dead form to slide to within 30 feet of where she stood.

Its rider found himself pitched forward, landing with a _crack_ of breaking bones at her feet.  As the vrock stirred, his eyes bleary from shock from the vicious landing, he looked up.

The last thing he ever saw was a woman with raven black hair, her eyes flaming green with determination and fire.  There was a brief flash of light as the sun glinted off of the longsword she held aloft, and then blackness...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Battle... Part Three*


Xanadu gave a deep, draconic growl as he watched the melee ensuing below.  As the demonic army had surged down the hill, he had launched several fireballs at it, keeping his word to Lucius that he would not leap into the melee... keeping the cover that he was merely a wizard hiding in the woods alive.

To his chagrin, however, scarcely anything was diverted his way... none of the spellcasters moved away from facing the Imperial front lines, none of their archers were lured off.  They all focused dead ahead, on pounding the Imperial lines...

...the same lines Xanadu could see bending, stretching far beyond what they were intended to do.

The plains behind the hill were now ablaze with color from Xanadu’s perspective, as the Imperial cavalry, eight thousand lances, was slowly coming out of the woods.  Its ranks were still disorganized, as knights and auxiliaries slipped among each other, all looking for their commanders.  In the midst, Xanadu could make out Lucius on his white charger, directing, shouting.

_Its good, in a perverse way, they’re pressing our lines so hard,_ Xanadu thought, looking at the cavalry slowly arranging itself.  _They are so focused on the chaos before them that they can’t hear the racket forming on the other side of the hill behind them..._

He glanced back to the Imperial lines, and winced as he saw soldiers fly airborne from directly in front of the dragon, which was flailing and slashing about through the Imperial ranks.  _They need more time,_ he looked back at the cavalry, desperately organizing itself.

It was then he made his decision... orders or no orders, he was, as Lucius would say, “wading in.”  He stretched out his wings, and shed his _alter self_ spell.  It felt relaxing, in a way, letting his wings feel the breeze.  He then folded them up, and snaked through towards a nearby clearing... nearly 200 yards long.  Starting at the far end, his snaked out his long frame, and began a trot... which broke into a canter, and then a gallop.  At the far end of the clearing, his wings stretched out, and dust rose in the air as the first downbeat lifted him skyward.



“Sanjer!  Fill in that gap!” Santac snarled, taking only a moment to glance at the Imperial captain the order was directed two.  He didn’t need to keep his attention there to make sure the young man obeyed... he trusted he would.  Instead, Santac’s attention returned to the ice spider to his front... and his blade quickly found a way to shatter its skull, sending the mongrel mounted on it flying through the air.

Santac’s instincts screamed for him to turn, and he could feel the air beside him stir quickly.  His blade only had a moment to spin, and block a vicious katana swing from another mongrel next to him.  Santac instinctively pulled away from the surprise assault, avoiding the flashing form of the creature’s _washizaki_ narrowly missing him.  

As the creature whirled, its blades heading towards another assault on him, Santac _felt_ a shadow sweep over him, only seconds before the flash some something silvery and massive danced before his eyes, and his assailant sailed through the air, far away.  

The air around him seemed to explode in a full draconic roar, as he looked and saw the powerful form of the enormous silver dragon Lucius had brought with banking, and diving down on the mongrel army yet again.  The air in front of the beast seemed to shudder and turn white, before a blast of energy lanced out into the middle of the mongrel formations, freezing spiders, mongrels, and demons alike.   

“Bless ye...” Santac murmured, his eyes switching back to search for threats here on the ground, “even as ye nearly made me crap my pants.”



Elenya watched as Xanadu’s form circled above the battlefield, lancing massive holes into the mongrel ranks as they continually reformed to charge again and again.   No demons had gotten as close as the vrock and bebilith, and now she stood on the carapace of her fallen foe, yelling down what she saw to the other nurses.

“Tell everyone in Tent Six to get ready for a good number!” she barked, spotting a group of soldiers hauling in numerous badly wounded comrades.  She made the count at 15... enough to overwhelm Tents Five and Six, the two closest.

“They’re out of brandy over there!” Lady Holgren shouted, her arms and front apron covered in blood, “Where can we get some more?”

“Ask the folks in the First Tent!” Elenya pointed, “They should have some left!  If they don’t... I feel sorry for those soldiers.”  She then turned back to the battlefield.  Scurrying behind the shifting Imperial lines were robed men... spellcasters, she knew, alternately providing protection spells and wards, as well as lobbing missiles of magical power and force into the enemy ranks.  As she watched, a group of mongrels pierced the Imperial line at one point, and dashed in, hacking down one of the mages.

“Remnova!” Elenya barked, motioning for the girl to come up to the top of the creature.  She did, though it took her a few moments to get over the nausea of climbing a freshly killed demon.

“Remnova,” Elenya grabbed her and looked into her eyes.  “Take over.  Watch the front, keep the nurses informed. Take this,” she handed the girl the sword she’d used to kill the vrock. 

“But ma’am,” Remnova said quietly, “I don’t know ho...”

“They need a spellcaster there,” Elenya pointed to the gap where now a few enemy magic missiles were impacting.  She knew if someone didn’t get over there fast, they’d realize there was a gap, and start lobbing far more powerful magic to that area.  “I’m going to cover that gap.  If any of the mongrels get close... you have to stop them with this,” she motioned to the sword.  Remnova gave a frightened nod, and Elenya patted her on the shoulder.

“Good.  Be brave,” she said simply, before clambering down the side of the beast, and dashing towards the gap.  A lightning bolt had already been prepared, and its thunderclap dispatched the five mongrels busy looting the body of the dead mage.  As quickly as she could, Elenya flipped through her book to the section Xanadu had clearly marked as “Protections,” and began reciting... fear dancing in her eyes.


“Dammit,” Lucius hissed to himself, as he watched the cavalry desperately getting itself organized.  _Cavalry in some ways are like both a delicate pudding and a warhammer.  They must be carefully prepared to be ‘served’ properly, but once they are, they can crush through opposing ranks with ease._  Xanadu’s saying was one of the first things Lucius learned during their dirt and rock battle sessions.. and one he was learning again first hand.

He looked back in frustration... it’d taken nearly an hour for the whole of the cavalry to reach the plain, and it was now twenty minutes into waiting for them to align themselves up.   His plan had been simple... four massive wedges.  From the air, they would look as four arrowpoints of horse, pointed into the rear of the enemy army.

Each wedge would have the knights and Imperial cavalry as its core, their lances providing the reach and power to crash through the initial mongrel ranks, before swords and steel would come to play in destroying their disorganized formations.   Each wedge had a different target point on the mongrel line to strike... the one Lucius was leading (which eventually Quin would take over) was to strike straight at the red dragon...

And Luke’s Dragonwings would head towards the balor.  Alone.  His plan hadn’t taken into account that beast, and it was far too late to modify them ad hoc, without risking wasting more of the cavalry’s time.

She cantered his horse up towards the crest of the hill, till he could just barely see over it, and grunted with pleasure.  Xanadu’s silvery form was easily seen in the mass, manning a massive hole in the center of the Imperial line, keeping demon and mongrel alike at bay.

_He’s not going to be able to sweep in and protect you.._ Lucius thought quietly.  _He’s fighting for his own life in there... its up to you..._  Somewhere deep in him, the fear upwelled again, as he saw Siabrey’s face fleeing before his eyes.  He shook his head viciously... no... he couldn’t think about that.  Not now.  Carefully he brought his mind back into focus, and reined his horse back around, riding the few hundred yards back towards his cavalry.  With a smile, he looked down their ranks... finally perfect, clean... nearly parade ground in quality.  A few nervous whinnys from horses was the only noise that came from them.

_Now’s the time to make a speech... a brave comment... something..._ his mind raced, but no words came to his head.  Instead, the fear crept back.  _What if this isn’t the best course?

No... it is._ his mind fought with itself for a few seconds, as he stood there, looking.  _I need to do SOMETHING_ his mind raced back to the problem at hand, and simply, instinctively, he pulled out Ik Mataar from its scabbard.  

He hefted the bastard sword aloft, and opened his mouth to say something... but his mind grabbed the thought and tossed it away before he could speak.  He stood their for a second, but finally decided what to do.  He reined his horse around till it faced the enemy, and lowered Ik Mataar as he tapped his spurs gently into Lightning’s flanks.

_When cavalry charges pell mell... they lose their ranks, they lose their forest of lances.  They must start slowly..._ Lucius’ mind recalled, as the noise of thousands of hooves hitting the ground slowly filled the air around him.  The cavalry’s simple trot carried them for a few moments, till he spurred Lightning again, and the trot built into a canter... then a lope.

Just shy of the crest, he spurred Lightning hard, and uttered his only word of the moment, “Yah!”  As his charger finally broke into the gallop it had a long time to prepare for, he looked to his right and left, watching as the Imperial ranks held their lances high, unmoving, despite the bouncing and jostling of their mounts.  Lucius brought Ik Mataar back up, and slashed down with the sword... a visual command, as no verbal one could now be heard over the thunder of the hooves.

As the ground shook and quaked underneath, Lucius looked to the left, and saw the forest of lances lower, settling into a long line of deadly pikes, crashing down the hill at breakneck speed...


Xanadu wasn’t sure when he first knew the Imperial cavalry had begun to move.  All he knew was that after he had managed to snap off the legs of a bebilith that tried to attack him, he could feel the ground _tremble_ underneath.  Beneath the noises, screams and shouts of the battlefield, he heard... even felt, another, deeper noise.  Something large, powerful, and massive.

He had a few spare seconds to glance up as his foreclaws ended the bebilith’s existence, and the ground was now genuinely shaking underfoot.  The combat around him seemed to die down, as everyone seemed to be trying to find the source of the noise, of the shaking.  

From above the hill, beyond the enemy’s army, Xandu first spotted a single man on a white horse...and then more riders, and then more.  Within seconds, the entire hill was ablaze with the fiery light of sunlight reflecting off of shields, armor, and lances.  A new noise, a frightening roar, scream and shout, arose from behind the mongrel army, as the Imperial horse charged home into their unprotected rear.



Elenya wasn’t sure what was happening, primarily because her big concern was to her front.  A massive beast, writhing in flames with massive batwings, was tearing apart the front to her foe.  Five other mages had come to her side, and all were hurriedly trying to apply protection and ward spells against it, to little avail.  It was just too powerful.

The beast had evidently noticed them, however, and swung its attention in that direction.  As it lumbered forward, it brushed aside the Imperial footsoldiers that bravely tried to impeded it.  Its target was the spellcasters who kept decreasing its effectiveness.  They should have been easy prey.

As the beast lumbered closer, Elenya finally had enough.  She’d also practiced with a spell she knew Lucius liked that was in Xanadu’s book, and now she brought its somatics and verbal commands into existence, and a small bead formed in her hands before lancing out at the beast, enveloping him in an explosion of flame.


_Dammit!_ Lucius snarled as he hurtled down the hill at breakneck speed.  The balor, it seemed, had decided to lumber towards several spellcasters... one of whom was already lobbing fireballs at the beast.  Luke didn’t know much about demons, but he knew their resistance to magic was ungodly, and he could only imagine that the beast was merely annoyed by the mess.

He held Ik Mataar aloft again, and then pointed the sword to the left, wheeling his horse away from the main charge.  As he looked over his shoulder, he could see Quin’s sword aloft, indicating he had taken command.  Behind Luke, strung out like a necklace of pearls, were the Dragonwings, their bows raised.

“Shoot him!” Lucius shouted as they galloped alongside him. “We need to get his attention!  I’ll ride up, and gauge his range with that... thing he’s carrying!”  The other riders nodded, and 15 arrows lashed out towards the demon.


The balor growled in annoyance, as a slew of arrows skittered off of his thick, magically protected hide.  These humans were everywhere!  And they were all slashing at him!  The other spellcasters had followed the same idea as the first, and a slew of fireballs had exploded around him, singing his hide.  That was not pleasant... now sixteen riders were bearing down on him from behind... and his magical sight could see they all bore magical weapons... which did not bear good for him.  Oh well.... his fullblade would see some extra blood on it today.


“He’s turning!” Luke shouted as the Dragonwing’s reined up as he asked.  As he drew closer, Luke could literally _feel_ the air around him shift, and he wheeled Lightning hard to the left.  A massive _crunch_ rose from the protesting ground, as the balor’s 15 foot long sword slammed into the ground only feet from where Luke’s mount wheeled.  He charged back up the hill, towards his dragonwings, shouting, “Its about 20 feet!  If you stay further away than that, the blade won’t hit you!” 

_Unless he throws it._


“Gah!” Elenya snarled, as it became entirely apparent the mass of mages using _fireball_ were not doing as much damage as she had hoped.  The beast had absorbed seven full fireballs with seeming ease.  Indeed, it seemed to be distracted by swinging at some rider on a white...

“Oh god,” Elenya whispered quietly.  _Why is he doing that?_  Her mind suddenly entered a panicked mode.  _Ok... fireballs aren’t working, and Luke is facing that thing!  I need to help him!  What kills demons?!_  As her mind finally reached an answer, she grabbed one of the mages.

“Bring me a priest!  A high ranking priest, like an Archbishop, a High Priest, or something!” she bellowed in the same tone she used with her healers.  The man started to protest, but her green eyes told him that would be unwise, and he dashed off.


“Keep him pinned!” Luke called as he galloped up the hill, “I’m going to use some magic to try and get at him!”  As the dragonwings nodded, Luke’s own mind raced through panicked memory.  _How do you kill a balor?_

_With me!_ Ik Mataar’s familiar voice jumped into his head, and mentally Luke rolled his eyes.  _Of course... but I need to weaken him first.  Fire, Ik?_

_Maybe... you need to punch through his magical resistance though... you’ll have to concentrate hard, Luke.  How are you going to do this?_ the sword questioned.  

“I’m going to use my dragonwing spell, and dive on him,” Luke said absently.  The beast seemed inclined to stay on the ground, despite its wings, and Luke being airborne would give him more ability to dodge blows and assaults.  

_Hmm... I’d have to say this is going to be my most interesting demon kill,_ the soul of the sword spoke happily.

“I should say so as well,” Luke pulled out one of the dragonclaws and began the incantations.  “I just hope this truly is a kill for you.”


Quin rode hard, and had only a few seconds to see the look of shocked terror and horror on the faces of the mongrels before they were literally bowled out of the way by the mass of Imperial cavalry.  Splinters flew about him, as lances broke, and the _shing_ of hundreds of swords being drawn signaled the death of the mongrel army.  

As Quin wheeled about, hacking and slashing left and right, mongrels dove away, screaming, crying, dashing about trying to flee.  With the seeming ease of a knife, the cavalry slashed and cut its way deeper and deeper into the mongrel lines.  Within minutes, Quin was near the fighting red dragon itself, now covered with a horde of Imperial troops cutting and stabbing at its thrashing form.   It seemed too easily, as he rode up below its neck, and as its distracted form desperately thrashed someone off, he slashed upward, cutting its jugular.


“Here’s a priest, ma’am,” the wizard said breathlessly, dragging towards Elenya a man clad in the shining armor of a cleric, the scales of Tarantor emblazoned across his breastplate. “He’s an archbishop of Tarantor... only open person I could find.”  She nodded curtly towards him, before giving her new orders.  

“You know how to call on the fires of heaven?” she asked directly.

“Of course,” the cleric replied.  “Tarantor of course would grant his more devoted followers...”

“Cut the bull****, and flamestrike that bastard,” she snarled, pointing at the balor.  The archbishop stood in shock for several moments, clearly not used to being ordered around in such a manner.  

A meek, “yes ma’am,” came from his throat, just before prayers to Tarantor on High left his lips.


Luke was already aloft, two leathery wings coming from his back as he soared, when he saw the light from above flash downward towards the battlefield, slamming down directly into the balor.  He had never seen a _flamestrike_ before, but logic dictated that as the flames thundered down from the clear sky, they were divine in nature.  And as it was easily apparent that the balor was reeling from the blow, it was a good guess that some deity had seen fit to personally reach down and help his cause.

Luke banked, Ik Mataar fiercely clasped in his hands, and angled downward.  The noise of the battle seemed muted this far up, and for a few moments, Luke was able to enjoy the feeling of air rushing, flashing over him at high speed, as the ground thundered closer and closer.  _It might be the last thing I ever feel_ part of his mind tried to say, before his self control pushed it back.

He didn’t know much about balors, but he knew that for most every creature, the neck, especially where it joined the head or the body, was vulnerable.  There were thin gaps in armor, creases in hide, vital organs nearby.  There was where he aimed, and as he screamed a battlecry, there was where Ik Mataar found a resting place, deep in the chest of a demon.


Elenya had lost sight of Luke just after seeing the beast swing at him, and was altogether surprised to see a figure, with wings furled, diving on the balor soon after the priest’s _flamestrike_.  She was even further surprised when she recognized Luke’s red hair trailing behind, as he slammed Ik Mataar into the beast’s neck, the blade piercing deep enough and at the right angle that it tore into the creature’s heart with holy, magical power.  The beast gave a horrible rattle, a combination of a growl and a gurgle, and began to stumble.

Then there was the explosion.  At one moment, the beast was seemingly hovering halfway between being upright and teetering over.  The next, a blinding flash thundered from its body, chunks of its flesh flying all around, crushing men and mongrels alike.  Flames seemed to wreath around the creature the area for a few seconds, building a pyre that stretched fully a hundred feet in all directions, before all was still... and Luke was nowhere to be seen in the choking black smoke that covered the unholy blight on the land...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Nervousness... Worrying, and Poor Teleportation*

Tess looked on in worry, as Siabrey’s flurid, determined pacing continued.  The fighter’s eyes were circled in red from lack of sleep, and her face wore a thin, haggard gaze.  The same quick, nervous step, the same nervous twitch echoed through the room of the manor that had been her hallmark for the previous two days.  

Two days since Lucius had last written.

After riding back from the summer manor further north, the party had been greeted by Aeron.  The wizard had not so politely informed them that the teleporter would need another day until it was fully ready, and of course, Siabrey had reacted quite negatively.

“Siabrey, hon,” Tess started.  _She hasn’t slept in this whole time!_  “You need sleep,” Tess walked up to her.  “Aeron says the teleporter will be online tommorrow morning, bright and early.  Calm... please.  You’re starting to worry us.”

“Worry!” her eyes flamed as she spun around to face Tess.  Her nervous walk impeded, her energy now exploded into a snarl.  “I worry you! I have no idea what’s going on, where Lucius is, if he’s dead…”  Siabrey’s eyes glowed frightening, nearly feral, before she sighed.  “Please, leave me alone!”

“Siabrey...” Tess said softly as the fighter shrugged her off and resumed pacing.  The bard lowered her head, and wandered over towards the large book, which still lay open.  In the upper corner of the blank page, the paper was burned, and curled upwards in black abberation.  Tess had watched as Siabrey and broken into tears at seeing the paper curl, and then leap for hope when the small section stopped its movement.  Now, her friend was slipping back into the monotonous squalor of fear and terror.

“I know something happened to him,” Tess heard Siabrey’s worried whisper begin yet again.  “He’s hurt.  He wouldn’t leave me sitting here in the dark like this.  He’d write!”  Siabrey’s face twisted.  Her eyes had long since shed all the tears they had.

_She’s going to go insane soon if no word is recieved,_ Tess thought, watching her friend wring her hands and keep pacing.  

“Siabrey... at the least... sit here, in front of the book.  You’ve been walking for hours, you must be tired,” Tess invited softly, pulling the chair out.  _She’s been up for over thirty hours straight by this point.... if she doesn’t sleep soon, she’s going to fall apart..._

Siabrey’s eyes flared at Tess’ suggestion, but the bard could see slight indecision in the fighter’s eyes.

“C’mon,” Tess offered.  “You’ll still be able to check the book... and I won’t be as worried about you.  Please?”

There was a huff from the fighter, as it became apparent she made up her mind.  With a grunt of thanks, Siabrey slid into the chair, and stared at the empty book.

“If the teleporter isn’t fixed by the end of the day tomorrow,” her voice hissed, “I’m riding down there.  You know that Tess,” she looked up at her friend.  Tess nodded understandingly, running a hand soothingly up and down Siabrey’s back, trying to get her to relax... and hopefully collapse into sleep.

“I’ll ride beside you, Siabrey,” Tess whispered.  _Relax, friend... you need to rest._

“You would?” Siabrey looked up at Tess with genuine thanks in her eyes.  “Thank you.” She smiled for a brief moment, before her face returned to stone and she began gazing once again at the empty pages of the book.  After a few moments, Tess hummed a slight tune, pleasing to the ear... hoping some magical _sleep_ might do her friend good.

At first, there was no reaction, and then Tess watched as Siabrey’s head nodded lower and lower, rocking back and forth as her body desperately tried to catch itself, while wanting the fall into the dreamy abyss.  Finally, after a minute or so, the fight was over, as Siabrey rested her head softly on the empty page.

“Rest well, friend,” Tess said quietly, rising back up to leave the room.  “You’ll need it... and pray that while you sleep, a response comes.”



“Luke,” Siabrey purred quietly, nuzzling her head into the chest of her love.  She heard his voice, quiet and loving, whisper his desires, his love for her in her ear before nibbling on it.  She smiled, and leaned up to kiss him.

Before the crash.

The crash, the shattering roar, the people dashing about their two intertwined forms.  The swords dancing in the air, the bodies falling all around... and then the spider.

The retriever, that the party had seen before the Hextor adventure was back, and charging straight towards them.  Siabrey rose to her feet, unclothed but clutching her katana.  She swung, with all the force in her body, but her blade seemed to pass through it, and one of the retriver’s claws then came down with immense force, stabbing Lucius through the chest with a black rose...

...and Siabrey jumped in her chair, a cold, heavy sweat coating her body.  

_Luke!_ her mind and body screamed, as she flashed looks around frantically, seeing only a rather empty, plain stone room about her.  Her still waking eyes blinked, and her heart gradually began to slow down, as she began to take in reality. Her tired brain began to separate itself from fantasy, and she realized her Luke wasn’t with her...

_’Twas only a dream... only a dream..._ She closed her eyes and breathed in and out slowly.  Blinking hard, she saw sunlight streaming into the room, something she didn’t remember when she sat down.

_I must have slept a long time_, she thought, as the noise of a bird singing outside carried through a window. The noise immediately made her think of Elenya... which drew her mind to the battle, which caused her to snap her attention to the book below her... and the words that now filled the previously empty page.  Her heart leapt momentarily for joy.

_”My Friends”_ the letter began, and immediately Siabrey’s elation fell back to earth.  It was decidedly not Lucius’ handwriting... more like Xanadu’s.

_”This is Xanadu writing today instead of Lucius.  He is busy recovering after the battle.  I know this may disturb you, but I feel you have the right to know; Lucius was wounded in battle... badly...”_

_Oh god! No!_ Siabrey’s mind quailed, and her eyes, recharged after rest, began to spill out tears anew, as she gave a little shriek.  Horrible images ran through her head of him torn apart, mutiliated, shredded...

Through her tear stricken eyes, she forced herself to continue reading, and discovered that Luke had been wounded when he had killed a balor... the creature exploding right next to him when it went through its death throes.  He was flung nearly one hundred feet, and badly burned and slashed as parts of the creature’s shattered blade sliced through his body.  As each description reached her eyes, she shuddered more and more.

The door to the room lurched open, as a tired looking Shaun stumbled in.  He looked once at Siabrey, before stumbling over, grabbing her shoulder tensely.

“Siabrey.. I... I’m...” he started before he managed to sputter out a phrase.

“He’s wounded... badly,” she sniffed, as her mind began to reform and regain control of itself.  Others were present.  They needed her to keep her head on straight.  Luke needed her head to be on straight.  She continued to read, as she wiped the tears from her eyes and choked down her sniffles of fear...

“Fetch Grumki,” she said quietly, but with more power than an army of dragons, “we ride.”

“Um.. Siabrey?  Tess just went to check on the teleporter room... supposedly it should be up any minute...”

“We can’t wait any longer!” she snarled at him, rising from her chair and dashing over to begin to grab her gear.  “We ride... Aeron is taking too fricking long!  Lucius needs Grumki’s healing, he needs me, NOW!”

“If we wait two minutes, and its up and working, we could shave precious time... maybe weeks, from our travel!” Shaun snapped back, exasperated.  _I too want to see Elenya... and I don’t know how she came out of the battle!_  “Do you even know where he is, to start looking?”

Siabrey froze.  _I don’t_ she thought hurriedly, dashing back to the table where the book lay, and finishing her reading.

_”Alexander has ordered all the armies to gather in Illyant... which is where we are at right now.  Luke’s plan destroyed the mongrel army, however,  Zoe’s troops ran into the Countess’ main force, and we lost fully half of those soldiers...”_

“He’s in Illyant,” Siabrey said hurriedly, loading things into her backpack as she continued to scan.  _Illyant... halfway between Irulas and Kulloden..._  As she finished her packing, she started to turn away from the book, but something compelled her to scan the last few lines of the letter.

Shaun was surprised and perplexed by the suddenly yelp and slight grin that jumped across Siabrey’s face.  She’d been down, hurt and frightened so much by Luke’s situation, he couldn’t imagine what had made her jump almost for joy.

“What the heck happened?” Shaun leaned over to read for himself, but her second leap of joy knocked him back.

“Zoe’s dead!” Siabrey screamed.

“What!?” Shaun’s mouth fell to the floor, and Siabrey hurriedly pointed him towards the relevant part of the letter.

_”Empress Zoe rather foolishly tried to lead from the front, it seems.  A balor tore her in two.  Emperor Alexander has ordered...”_

The jumps and cheers of the two drowned out the creak of the door opening as Tess, bleary eyed from lack of sleep, came into the room.

“What’s all of this cheering about?  How did you guys guess the teleporter is working again?”



After rather hurriedly packing, the party piled downstairs.  Sincere goodbyes were said to Iranami, while Aeron was greeted with curt nods, and a brief thank you from Tess.  The wizard cautioned that there was a chance the teleporter could malfunction in sending them to Irulas, Siabrey would have none of it.  As the magical device activated and the world swirled, all four were used to it, and none of them felt even nauseous.  

As the world slowly unwound itself around them, however, instead of the warm, lighted interior of the Imperial palace, they found themselves facing the green, leafy interior of a forest... again.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Riding Hard Towards the Army*

Siabrey let loose a string of frightful profanities, cursing Aeron, his ancestry, any sisters and brothers he may have had, and even as far as his godparents.

“Remind me to never use a teleporter again,” Tess sighed, as she began to levitate up into the air, high above the cursing Siabrey and deadly quiet Shaun.  Slowly, she cleared the tops of the trees, and she carefully turned herself around, to take the in the full view of her surroundings as she rose higher and higher.

_What’s that?_ her eyes squinched as she saw a long mound of white and grey in the distance.  As she continued to stare, she made out very small turrets, and distant buildings.

_Wait.. Irulas is the only city in the valley with white..._  She realized where they were... perhaps 15 miles from Irulas in some direction.  She almost started to go back down, but something told her to spin around and keep looking about anyway... just in case.

She continued her spin slowly, looking for landmarks, when to the nearly opposite direction of the walls of Irulas, she saw something else that attracted her attention among the myriad of greens that denoted the forest.

_Purples, Reds and Blues?  What?_  She once again squinted off into the distance, covering her face to keep out the sun’s glare.  The colors, she made out, were flags, and tents...

_The Army!_

“The army is to the south!  Maybe a mile or two!” Shaun heard Tess’ voice call, and he barely had time to remount his horse before Siabrey was already reining hers about, threatening to gallop off.

“C’mon c’mon c’mon!” the fighter kept calling, “Tess, faster!” she snapped upwards, as Tess continued to slowly lower back down onto her own horse.  Satisfied when Tess was back in the saddle, Siabrey spurred her horse on, leaving the party little choice but to gallop afterwards as fast as they could.


As the plunged towards the edge of the forest, and onto the massive plain where now three Imperial armies were camped, a riot of tents and colors burst into view.  One of which made Siabrey’s throat leap up into her chest.

Beneath a rose colored tent, underneath the massive “S” banner of the Sipner family, sat a woman with multicolored hair.  Her head was bent down, as several people in healer’s robes tended to her shoulder and thigh.  As they drew closer, they could see that the crimson of her armor was stained many places over with the darker brown of dried blood.

“Mom!” Siabrey cried, leaping off of her horse before it’d stopped, and dashing over to Stodiana’s side.  “Mom!  What happened!”

The woman looked up with a tired grin, and raised her good arm so she could put a hand into Siabrey’s.  “Nothing... nothing much.  I ran into a demon of some kind... nasty bugger with a vulture’s head.  He shattered my longsword and slapped me good with a morningstar,” she gave a distant laugh.  “Good thing some of my soldiers took his attention... otherwise you’d be the head of the Sipner family.”

“Mom,” Siabrey wanted to desperately hug her, but the healer’s attentions blocked her from doing that.  Instead, she had an idea, and produced the black katana, and placed it by her mother’s side.

“What’s that for... and from?” Stodiana asked, before wincing as the healer’s instruments were jammed into her shoulder, probing the wound for disease.

“Its from one of the mongrels,” Siabrey said quietly. “It is magical, but neither good nor evil.  Its a pale comparison to Kelir, but you should find it useful,” Siabrey smiled, and Stodiana gave a nod.

“Thank you daughter,” she motioned for Siabrey to lean over, and Stodiana kissed her on the forehead.  “I am pleased to see you safe and unhurt.”

_Unhurt_.  The phrased echoed in Siabrey’s mind only momentarily before suddenly she’d dashed back to her horse.  With a “Sorry, mom!  Gotta run!  Luke’s hurt!” She’d already spurred her horse out further into the camp.  Tess and Shaun shouted apologies for the short stop, before they followed.


They’d travelled a few more minutes, desperately asking where the tent of Lord Lucius could be found.  To their dismay, the discovered they were in the camps of the main army... and none of the men or officers knew for sure.  As Siabrey grew increasingly despondent, Shaun looked about, and managed to see a familiar face.

Her raven black hair was disheveled, as if it hadn’t been washed or cleaned in several days.  She wore a simple dress, covered with a white apron that was now stained with dried blood.  The same stained her arms, and despite her tired gait, her green eyes lit up when they met Shaun’s.

“Elenya!” it was his turn to leap off of a moving horse, and tumble along the ground before rising in a fluid motion.  The two grabbed each other in a fierce hug, as he showered loving kisses on her face.  _You’re safe!  You’re safe!_

“Shauny,” she smiled when she he stopped his attentions momentarily, “How did I know that you would come out almost unscathed?”

“Um... well,” he started to say, then decided to not mention the froghemoth at all. _No sense in making her fret... by the looks of it, she’s fretted over quite a bit._  “...yeah, I did,” he grinned.  “And now... what is this good news?” he asked, raising an eyebrow.  The rest of the party had reined up, Tess craning in to hear the news as well, while Siabrey drew close, but continuously looked around nervously... her mind was elsewhere.

“Well... there’s good news... and then... there’s some other news...” Elenya said quietly.  “The good news,” she beamed broadly, “has to do with the baby.”

“What is it?  Is he half celestial or something?”  Tess and Siabrey noticed Elenya’s face oddly go sad for a split second, before she covered whatever emotion caused that, and shook her head no.

“No... there’s three babies, Shauny!” she jumped up in his arms with a laugh.  “I think Grumki would say you have the strength of Kord!”

Shaun stood there, beaming proudly in a seeming afterglow.  “I guess you’re right,” he gave her a kiss and dipped her down, causing her to squeal.  “And the other news?” he asked, grinning.  Elenya’s face started to fall, before Siabrey interrupted.

“I don’t mean to cut short this loving moment, but Elenya... do you know where Luke is?”  The fighter’s eyes looked a little desperate, and Elenya nodded, her face changing again towards concern.

“Yes... he’s only four tents away... in the healer’s tent over there,” she pointed towards a large red and yellow striped tent.  “Go check on him... he’s not doing good,” she sighed.  Siabrey immediately grabbed Grumki, and dragged the half orc in that direction.  Tess wavered for a moment, before Elenya nodded to her to go follow.  _What I need to tell Shaun needs to be a private moment._

Once the others were gone, Elenya led Shaun over towards two stools laying outside of an unused tent.  After setting them up, she motioned for him to sit, her chameleon changing face finally revealing her worry.

“What... what is it Elenya?” Shaun said quietly, as she sat next to him.  She gently took his hands into hers, and looked into his eyes... afraid.

“There’s something wrong with one of the babies... something magically wrong,” she said slowly, quietly.  

Shaun’s mind immediately flashed back to the Temple of Hextor... to her in the cell, and the giant, burned handprint over her stomach.  He visibly winced, as Elenya began to choke up, uttering an, “I’m s...sorry.”

“Sshh,” he grabbed her and held her close.  “Its not your fault... they did that to you... ssshh...” he began rocking her back and forth.  “It’ll be fine... it’ll be okay...”

_If I find the Countess... and my baby is dead because of her minions... I will cut off her hand, and stuff it down her throat!_ his mind snarled.

“They said... he’s not human!” she cried, tears flowing into Shaun’s shoulder.  Shaun merely cupped her head with his hand, and softly whispered comfort into her ear.

“If he’s a demon, a celestial, a troll, or a snake.. he’s still my son,” Shaun said quietly.  “And I’ll love him, and I’ll love you, regardless.”



Healers were quietly hovering over Lucius when Siabrey slashed into the tent.  The two nurses weren’t expecting anyone, and leapt backwards in fright at the woman’s fearful visage.  They’re fears were allayed somewhat when Quin muttered a soft,”Hi,” and wandered over to give Siabrey a comforting hug... a hug the fighter ignored as she drew up alongside Luke.

“Grumki, please,” Siabrey said softly, and the half orc grunted as he looked over Luke’s wounds.  They had long since removed his armor, its breasplate beside his bed, split in twain.  His tunic had been taken off, revealing a massive series of deep cuts and piercings, stretching from his left shoulder, across his chest and stomach, to his right thigh.  Salves and ambrosias were packed into the wounds, their white color contrasting with the deep crimson of his rent flesh.  His eyes were closed, and his chest rose and fell shakily.

“Young man... the strength of Kord was truly with you,” Grumki said quietly, before placing a hand on Luke’s head, another on his stomach.  He called upon Kord to heal this young man who had fought so hard, and Siabrey watched as the massive wounds pulled themselves shut, leaving a long line of large, deep welts where blood originally spilled.

“He’ll be fine, dear Siabrey,” Grumki said with a smile.  “He’ll be sore for the rest of the day... Kord’s healing requires that some pain be felt, to remind the person of how Kord’s strength carried them.”

Siabrey climbed onto Luke’s bed as his eyes fluttered, and she pulled him up still his head rested on her chest.  There she fiercely held him, her own tears of relief coming from her eyes.  _I won’t ever leave your side again!_ her mind shouted, as she kissed him on the forehead.  

“Mmph,” Luke’s muffled mouth muttered.  He managed to raise up his head to be able to talk.  “This is a nice place to wake up in,” he gave a small smile before a wince came over his face.

“Am I hugging too hard?” Siabrey asked worried, and Luke shook his head with the small freedom of movement he had.

“No, I’m fine... just so long as you’re by my side,” he said, nuzzling her gratefully.    She continued to rock him back and forth, tears still coming out of her eyes.  He looked back up at her,  muttering, “I suppose I’m going to get a lecture on recklessness.”

“No lecture,” she said softly, kissing his forehead again.  “I came close to losing you... I won’t let that happen again!”


======================================================

That’s the end of that session.  The next session, the party encounters a celestial... of very unusual methods... as well as meetings their friend... Alexander V, Emperor...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This session was intended to be a short session.  Drag n fly’s boyfriend wanted to play a single session in our campaign, and so I designed for him a one shot character... an angel of vengeance named Anias.  (Party was about 14th level at this point... this creature is also 14th level straight up... so it worked out nicely)

*Anias* – Asura

Anias is ancient by many standards for archons and the like.  He has fufilled many missions for the gods in Celestia... frequently missions other archons have problems with doing.  

Anias is wholly, totally dedicated to the side of good... but paradoxially, is willing to use any means neccessary to make sure evil... especially the demons and devils of below, are kept in check.  Should a kidnapping be in order, Anias will do it.  Should laws of men need be broken, and baronies tumbled, Anias does not flinch.  Should an evildoer need to be assassinated, Anias does not blink.

Other archons and celestials tend to think of Anias and the other asuras as needlessly violent, and sometimes cruel.  Anias merely thinks of the others as softhearted and weak.  He sees only two lines in the world... good and evil.  And when he is charged by one of the gods with a mission, he will do anything... anything.... to make sure that it is seen through.

Anias, normally takes the form of some form of soldier, molding his disguise depending on where he is at.  However, when combat calls for it, he can transform into his true form... a vision terrible to behold.   Fully six and a half feet tall, around 180 pounds of holy muscle, his head is crowned by strands of fire red hair.  His pale blue skin is stretched taught over pure muscle, his fingers and feet ending in enormous reddish black talons.  From the middle of his back rises his most ferocious looking appendage... his enormous wings, made up of a raging feathers of fire.  His eyes are black, and bottomless.

His service as attracted the attention of the warrior diety Hieroneous enough that he has the unique honor of being solely in Hieroneous’ service.  The diety, for Anias’ faithful, if zealous service, has bestowed upon him a unique weapon...  a longsword, black as night and beautifully made.  On its blade were small stars, which on Anias’ command, could launch themselves at opponents with great force (1d8 damage per star... three shots per round).  When in disguise, he uses a normal sword, instead of his special one, which he has taken to calling his “Nightblade.”


On that note... so starts the next adventure... per usual, with hijinks.  Standard warning applies... you know how hijinks with these folks are. 

*Nobility Comes with the Blood*

Tess slipped out of Luke and Siabrey’s tent with a contented sigh, her arm firmly gripped around Quin’s, dragging him out as well.  In the bright light of the setting sun, the two could see Elenya and Shaun drawing nearer to them, their faces a mixture of happiness and something else...

“What’s wrong?” Tess said, reading Elenya’s face immediately.  “The other news?”

Shaun nodded, and explained briefly there was something wrong with one of the babies, but it wasn’t too bad, and the two would get through the situation fine.  Tess was about to ask them if there was anything she could do, when Elenya interrupted.

“Did Quin ever tell you what he did in battle?” Elenya changed the conversation to something she felt was happier.  Tess sensed they didn’t want to discuss the unhappiness any more, and took the bait.

“No... did my Quinny do something noteworthy?” she grabbed his cheek and pinched.  He growled, at that, but then puffed out his chest proudly.

“I killed a dragon!” he beamed.  “All by myself!”

“You... you what?!” Tess gasped.  She let out of cough, trying to catch her breath.   _Quin?  Killed a dragon?!_  “You’re lying Quin!”

“He is... it was him and about 40 other people,” Elenya grinned, avoiding the elbow Quin threw at her to silence her.  “But he does deserve credit... he did make the killing blow, from what they tell me.”

“Ruinin’ my fun,” Quin grumbled beneath his breath.  “Elenya... I’m gonna get you back!  The one time I had something to one up my sister and...” he giggled as Tess started tickling him.

“Had to take extra credit, didn’t ya!?” she laughed.  “Go on!  I need to find a tent to sleep in!”

“Where you sleeping sis?”  Quin asked, his eyebrow raised.

_If I tell him, he’s going to prank me... I know Quin..._  “I’m not telling you!  If I did, I’d find myself surrounded by paper snakes or something!”  Quin gave a knowing laugh, remembering his most infamous prank in childhood, and waved to his sister as he walked off.

When Tess disappeared from sight, Elenya leaned over to Quin, and whispered an idea in his ear...


Tess wandered, and quickly found a tent close by that had been left open at the orders of Lucius’ “Chief of Staff,” Xanadu.  She settled in, and within a few hours, her tired body found itself nestled in sleep.

For a while... until the noise of soft giggling woke her up.

Annoyed, the bard put on some nightclothes and walked to her tend flap, Fa’rallan on the belt of her gown; not displayed, but within reach.  As she opened the tent, she saw Quin standing there, with a large grin on his face.  Beside him was a devilishly handsome man, clad in clothes that barely covered the essentials, with several potions and elixirs on a belt strap around his waist.

“Quin... what the heck is going on?!” Tess snapped, annoyed.  _I was in the middle of a very pleasant dream, you know..._

“Seeings, from what Shaun and Elenya told me, you haven’t been exerting yourself in certain activity... I got you a brothelboy,” he grinned, gesturing to the man beside her who flashed a smile... a smile she admitted was intoxicating.  Nonetheless, her face remained in a deep frown, which delved into a scowl.  _I NEED HELP to get men!?  Oh no... you did not just insinuate that, Quin!_

“Quin,” she said, her voice quieter, “c’mere.”  As he leaned closer to her, she slapped him in the back of the head.  “I don’t need brothelboys!  I’m not a damn bunny like the others, I can manage myself perfectly well!  I don’t need help getting men, and by golly I don’t need a brothel boy!  Get his naked behind out!” 

“Okay, okay okay,” Quin held up his hands, “Sheesh... didn’t realize you were touchy about that... I’m sorry...” he began backing away.  As Tess went back into her tent, she heard Quin’s voice rise high in complaint, “Can I get a refund?  Or like, a trade in for something I could use?  No, I didn’t know she was going to be that grouchy...”


“Shauny?” Elenya asked him as he stirred from the bedcovers that covered him like a lovely shroud, “you want blackberry juice or raspberry juice?”  He couldn’t help but grin at seeing the way the morning sunlight made her face seem to glow.

“Hon?  You make that?” he asked slowly, and she nodded with a smile.

“Well, I woke up at healer’s hours, about three hours ago.  I realized you weren’t going to wake up soon, so I went out, gathered some berries, and squeezed them in this little pot here,” she pointed.  “Now... which will it be?”

“Mmm... I don’t know,” he sat up, beckoning her to come by him.  When she walked over, he pulled her down for a kiss.  “How about both?”

“Sounds like an excellent choice,” she grinned, kissing him again.. and again.

Things likely could have developed, saved a voice from outside the tent called out for Shaun.

“Dammit,” he growled.  “Elenya... after this nincompoop is gone, your strength of Kord will be right back,” he said, and she flashed a blazing smile.

“Hurry up,” she kissed him, and with a huff, he put on some trousers and went to the tent entrance.

“Who the hell are you and what the...” he started to roar as he stuck his head through the flap, only to stop when he saw who he was facing.  The man himself was nondescript, but the tunic he wore was undeniably that of a messenger.  The white background and golden dragon on its front meant he was a messenger from Alexander...

...Emperor Alexander.

“Um... yes?” Shaun hurriedly corrected himself, and the messenger gave a nervous bow. 

“I’m sorry if I disturbed you, sir,” the messenger said quickly, “but His Majesty bid me come inform you that you are to go to his Audience Tent within the hour.  He has important business to discuss with you.” He then pointed towards the south.  “His Majesty has made his tent about ten minutes to the south... it is white, with the Imperial Banner flying from its top.”

“Um... ok.  An hour?” Shaun raised and eyebrow, and the man nodded.  Once the confirmation was received, Shaun flashed an enormous grin, and waved the messenger off.

“Ok Elenya. Assuming a ten minute time to get dressed for the Emperor, Kord’s got forty minutes!”


About the same time, Tess was still sound asleep, her rest interrupted rudely by Quin the night before.  After the Imperial messenger waited for some ten minutes, he finally opened the tent flap, and gave a cough, careful to avoid looking at the sleeping woman.

“What? Hm? Huh?” Tess sat up hurriedly.

“M’lady?” The messenger said quietly, and was rewarded with the sounds of Tess cursing.  A few minutes later, her head peered throguh the tent, her golden hair strewn about.

“What the hell is it?” her tired face snarled.  _Damn people waking me up all the damn ti... wait..._ she saw the livery on his tunic.

“M’lord Alexander bids you come to the Imperial Tent in an hour, as he has important information to discuss with you,” the messenger said briefly.

“What information?” Tess squinted.  The sun was altogether too bright and hurt her eyes.

“He has not told me... save that it is of the utmost importance to you, Mr. Dice, and Mrs. Sipner-Caladron,” he said crisply.  Tess gave a grunt, and waved him off.  As she ducked back into the shade of her tent, her mind leapt into full gear, even as her body grouchily woke itself.

_Why does Alexander want to meet with us?_  she thought.  Part of her trusted him deeply for his opposition to Zoe... though part of her was unsure of what to make of him now that Zoe was gone.  _He did say we were pawns in an Imperial chess game... what happens to the pawns now that the other player has forfeited?_

Her mind was unsure about the answers as she began to hurriedly dress herself.


Nearly an hour later, Siabrey gave a cat-like yawn, and stretched as the light from the morning sun peetered through the tent.  She and Lucius had held each other through the night, him telling her how afraid he was, and she doing like-wise.  She smiled lazily as she felt the heat of his sleeping body next to her, as her fingers traced the far faded line down his chest where the previous day he’d been badly mauled.

_So close to losing you... and now you’re here, by my side... and safe..._ her mind crooned..._So lovely._  Her hand finished tracing the line, and she realized with a grin where it was close to.  

_I should wake him up,_ she decided with a devilish grin.  A few seconds later Luke awoke very surprised, and a few minutes after that he looked _very_ happy with her choice of action.  After a while, she leaned down and kissed him as his ragged breathing slowly went back to normal.

“Good morning,” she giggled, kissing him.  He merely nodded... it was another minute before he had his voice.

“Can you wake me up like this every day?” he said with a soft laugh. “Though I suppose if it happened enough, I could get sent back to sleep....”

“Hmm... sleep sounds like fun... wanna try?” she laughed, and was about to kiss him again...

...until a shadow blocked some of the light coming into the tent.

“Luke,” I think someone is here, “ Siabrey said quietly.  She carefully clambered to her side of the bed, and reached for Kelir with one hand.  She started to walk up to the tent flap, as she heard a voice ask for Lord Lucius.

“Stay there,” she said quietly to Luke, grabbing the covers and wrapping them around herself.  _I don’t know if thats an assassin, or a messenger.  Either way, I’d rather have me greet them than Luke..._

She stuck her head through the tent flap, and the messenger jumped back slightly in shock.

“M’lady Sipner-Caladron!  I... um... is Lord Lucius there?  The Emperor has a message for him,” the messenger spoke hurriedly.

“Any business the Emperor has with him can go through me as well,” Siabrey said matter of factly.  “State your business.”

“Lord Alexander wishes to meet with Lord Lucius in an hour, to talk important business.  Unfortunately, you are not part of the group invited, though he told me to expect you to be here.”

Siabrey’s face darkened.  _Something is going on here.  I can’t go with Luke?_ 

“He will not go, unless I go with,” she said dryly.  _I’ll be damned if Luke wanders off without me ever again!  When I wasn’t there, he almost DIED!_ her mind thought fearfully.

“M’lord Alexander expected you to say something like that, and he offers you can come with, and wait outside the Imperial Tent, should you choose.”

Siabrey gave a sigh, _I doubt anyone would hurt him in cold blood inside the Emperor’s tent... and if they did, I could easily leap inside..._

“Very well.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Alexander V, Imperator et Rex*

About that same time, Tess, now clad in a finely made sky blue dress (from her glammered armor), and her hair done up to perfection, strode through the army camp.. ignoring all of the soldiers staring at her agape.  Her eyes did notice one familiar male, walking along a similar path as hers.

“Shaun!” she called, noticing he was headed the same direction as her.  “You headed to see Alex?”  She winced when she used that name for the Emperor, as she immediately saw the rogue’s grin form... and she prepared herself for the assault of humor about to come her way.

“Why yes,” Shaun said politely as he came alongside, his grin still dangerous.  “Though some of us aren’t as _close_ to him as you, and refer to him as Alexander.... then again,” his voice dropped to a conspiratory whisper, “I suppose it _is_ easier to cry out, ‘Oh Alex! Alex!’”

He failed to dodge her elbow, which found his side just above his last rib.  

“OW!” he howled, “That hurt!”

“That’s what you get!” Tess snarled, thoroughly annoyed.  “Alexander is a nice guy, but he’s into Imperial politicking... something I’d like to avoid if at all possible!  Besides, he’s happily married you bum!”

Shaun weighed his options, and saw the tent was still a ways off.  He tensed his muscles, and opened his mouth.

“The fact a noble is married hasn’t stopped many a lass in the past,” he laughed, this time avoiding the swift kick Tess laughed at him.  He fairly cackled with laughter as Tess’ face went red with embarrassment for him.  

Finally the drew up outside the massive white tent that was their goal, and to their surprise someone barked out their names.  The four guards outside the tent drew swords, and brought them up in a salute.

_That’s odd,_ Tess thought, _We aren’t nobility...why do they salute us as if we are?_  Her eyes also noticed that one of the guards was much taller than average... well over six feet.  The questions in her mind were too numerous for this to be paid much attention to, as she walked between the lines of guards.

Once of the guardsmen then held the tent flap open for them, and they strode into a large partition of the tent, with a large, but simple, wooden throne on the far end.  Alexander’s form sat, bent as he examined some papers an aide held for him.  As they walked in, he looked up, smiling at their approach.

“Tess, Shaun, please!  Come in!” he waved to them, before dismissing the aides and officers.  Tess wanted to growl again as she saw a half smirk form on Shaun’s face.  She watched as Alexander saw it, and her alarm bells rang when she saw his smile disappear.

“Hmm... now that we are in private,” he said, his voice deep and not as friendly, “I have much to discuss with you both... starting with Mr. Dice’s background.”

The smirk immediately left Shaun’s face, as Alexander stood from the throne, and began to walk forward.

“Jack of all trades, they say,” Alexander said darkly.  “A man of many talents, a man of numerous skills,” Alexander drew up right beside Shaun.  “And a thief with many times of breaking the law...” Alexander’s voice was gravelly and trailed off.  Shaun’s forehead now bore a great deal of sweat, and Tess herself began to get nervous.   

“My lord,” she started, before a massive grin broke on Alexander’s face, and a snicker sputtered its way out.

“Don’t worry, Shaun,” Alexander put a hand on his shoulder as he shook from laughter, “Its been forgiven.  Sorry, I just had to tease you for a bit...” he laughed.

Shaun seemed to deflate, as he exhaled in relief, and Tess started laughing herself... also partially out of relief.  _If he’d been actually angry at Shaun..._

“Alexander, you scared me for a minute,” Shaun said finally, and the Emperor nodded.  

“I can’t play pranks like that on the councillors... they get snobbish and have hurt feelings.  Anyways,” he slapped an arm around both of them, walking them towards the the wooden throne, “the purpose of me calling you here.  Well... there’s actually two.  One, I need to ask you all a few questions about Lucius, and two, I have... a surprise,” he grinned.

_Oh god... he’s like a kid, now that he’s found people he can mess with,_ Shaun wanted to groan.

“First... about Luke.  How is he... personality wise... these days?  I’ve heard of his exploits in battle, you can stay away from those.”  Alexander took a seat on the throne once again, and steepled his hands.

“Well,” Tess started, “He can be somewhat reckless... but he is very kind... and very thoughtful.  He knows his politics... and he tends to think things out in that area.”

“Yeah,” Shaun volunteered, “he was arranging meetings with nobles and other uppities... no offense Highness, in Irulas before you came.  He talked several into sending troops to the army even... well... him and Siabrey did.”

“Hmmm...” Alexander said thoughtfully.  He seemed to stare off into space for a bit, and after a few more questions were asked, his eyes flashed, as if he’d made a decision.

“Hm.  Very well.  Now, onto the next issue.”  Alexander then reached behind the throne and pulled out two pieces of paper, and acted as if he was reading them carefully.

“You’ve seen those before, haven’t you, Majesty?” Tess said, seeing through his ruse.  _He’s got a good sense of drama... somewhat,_ she thought.  _’Cept he’s too obvious with things..._

“I can’t have fun around you,” the Emperor mock sighed, before looking at Shaun.  “Kneel Shaun.”

“What?”

“Kneel,” Alexander reached to the other side of the throne and drew the same golden sword he had showed them in the Imperial palace.  Shaun looked on in confusion, as Tess grabbed his shoulder and forced him down.  Alexander gave a smile, and lightly tapped both of Shaun’s shoulders.

“By the power vested in me, Emperor Alexander V, I hereby dub thee... Lord Shaun Dice of.... lands to be determined,” Alexander added the last with a grin, before handing Shaun one of the pieces of paper. “I signed these this morning.... you’ll get a position as Captain in the Imperial Guard, and totalled with your pension as a noble... a total income of 750 gold pieces per year for the rest of your life.”  Shaun clutched the paper, staring into it in shock, as Alexander motioned for Tess to kneel as well.

After tapping her shoulders twice, he said, “Arise, Baroness Tesseron Keldare, also of lands yet to be named.  Here’s your official copy of the Imperial decree... pension of 750 gold per year, as well as a formal position in the Imperial Arts Academy, should you choose to accept.”

“B...but why this, Alex?” Shaun asked shakily.  _I’m a noble now?  Wha..._ his mind, still in shock, managed to sputter.

“For your service to the Empire in fighting the threat the Countess poses,” Alexander rolled his eyes as a father does when a child asks a silly question.  

“Thank you, Majesty!” Tess fairly leaped with joy.  _The Imperial Arts Academy!?  Oh my... I can perform in ISKELDRUN itself!  Crowds of thousands! Free use of the Empress’ Theater!  Oh..._  Shaun slowly rose to his feet, the possibilities the new title gave him now rising to his mind.

“Thankyou thankyou,” he sputtered out quickly, as Alexander smiled.

“You want to tell everyone else now, I bet?” he asked, and the two nodded eagerly.  With a laugh, he waved them on.  “Go, let the others know!  I’ve called Luke and Siabrey here later on, you might have a bit before you can tell them, but go on!”

Tess immediately hoped on her horse, and as her heart leapt with giddiness, she felt like singing.  With a whoop, she set about the camps, her voice rising high in song... attracting the attention of numerous soldiers about her.  As ragged cheers rose in the air for the pretty lady with the wonderful voice, many began crowding around her horse, pushing shoving, and after a bit... the drunker ones started reaching.

Tess... more than well aware of what drink and a pretty woman could do to men, began to get afraid, until an extremely tall and lanky man, dressed in the armor and symbols of a sergeant, bellowed at the soldiers, causing them all to stop, and back away.  He walked up beside Tess, so tall he could barely had to look up at her when she was mounted.

“Sorry about that, Lady Tesseron,” he said quietly, offering to kiss her hand.

_How does this man know my name?_ Tess questioned, her face going slightly into shock.  His eyes twinkled with a smile, as he evidently guessed her unspoken question.

“I know you because the word of your singing ability spread through the camps back at Irulas... and I know that a lark like you could only be her,” he smiled.  “Come, I’ll lead you out of this mob... if you can do one thing for me.”  He raised an arm, and rested it on the top of her horses’ head.

_Oh boy_, Tess wanted to groan, but she forced herself to be civil.  If he wasn’t, she could always issue a shriek and vitrify someone who tried to grope her.  

“Could you take me to meet Lucius Caladron?” the man asked.  “I have something I need to give him... on the behalf of people where I come from.”

Tess blinked at the unusual request.  “Um... sure... I suppose.  Follow me, I’ll take you to his tent.”  The man nodded, and walked a respectful distance behind her as she went through the camp...


Shaun, for his part, was now revelling in his new title... “Lord Shaun Dice.”  He dashed around camp, and happily began shouting orders at soldiers he saw were standing with nothing to do.

“You there!  Kiss my boots!” Shaun barked, and the soldier in question looked at him funny.

“Why th’ ‘ell should I do that?” the man, shorter but broader than Shaun, began walking towards him menacingly.  Shaun laughed, and pulled out the Imperial decree.

“Because I’m Lord Shaun Dice, bitch!” he cackled, and the soldier’s face fell.  (DM’s Note: The player said this in the same manner as Rick James from the Chappelle show episode... if you don’t know what I’m referring to.. I feel sorry for you.  It’s hiliarious to the ‘nth degree  )


About this time, Siabrey, clad in her battle armor, arrived outside the Emperor’s tent, nervously glancing about as Luke, clad in a noble’s outfit, came up behind.  Reluctantly, she stopped short of going in, as Luke walked forward, into a tunnel of guards at attention with swords upraised.  

Siabrey too noticed one of the guards was much taller than the others, though like Tess, she was too preoccupied to notice it.  Most of the guards fanned out away from the tent after Luke entered, with only the tall one still nearby.

Seconds turned into minutes, as Siabrey sat on a log just outside the entrance.  At first, she tried whittling, but that quickly became dull... and all the while she could hear Alexander and Luke talking in subdued tones.  _I wonder what they’re talking about?_ her mind idly asked, as a shadow loomed over her.

“Madam Sipner-Caladron?” the tall guardsman asked, and Siabrey stood and nodded.  _I’m guessing I was sitting too close to the entrance or something._

“I was wondering, if I may have the honor of sparring with you?” the guardsman asked, his face a smirk.  _I can best you easily_ is screamed, and Siabrey’s face turned into a smirk of her own.  

“A challenge!  Well then!” she started walking away from the tent, “Let’s begin over here, away from the tent... I have some more room when I teach you a few things!”  The grin on her face was good-natured, as was the barb, and she saw he laughed at it.

“I have a feeling I shall be teaching you a thing or two also!” the man laughed, drawing a large bastard sword.  Siabrey, mentally, laughed... as the man held his sword awkwardly over his head... just as Luke had done months ago.  

_This should be easy,_ her mind thought.

She was surprised when her blade slashed towards him, that he blocked it with lightning quickness, and as minutes ticked by and she found her opponent always in her way, she realized his initial stance had been a ruse... he was quite good... and she barely bested him.

For the first time, also, she found herself out of breath.  The pace of the fight had been lightning, screeching about pell mell, blades whirling left and right, fast enough that other guardsmen had gathered to watch.  As Siabrey watched, her opponent casually picked up his sword, and that he not only hadn’t broken into a sweat, but that he was scarcely breathing any faster than before.

“Lets go again,” he said with a grin.  “I forgot Hawroash’s move... you surprised me there,” he said, his voice genuine in congratulations.  Siabrey, for all her tiredness, was not about to let the challenge stand.

“Again,” she hefted Kelir up.  Her tiredness showed, and within a minute, her katana went sailing out of her hand, and the guardsman laughed.  

“Countess Sipner-Caladron,” he put an arm around her tired frame.  “You are truly a gifted swordwoman.  Count Lucius must be proud to have someone such as yourself by his side.”

“Yes...” she rasped out, “he is.”  _Dammit... he wore me out!  Thats never happened before!  No one has worn me out in sparring!  These guardsmen must be ungodly in battle..._

As her eyes look up at the guardsman, she notices a familiar form coming out of the tent... Luke, minus his hat, which is now in his hand.  His red hair as well was not flat like it had been when he went in.  Indeed, its upper parts shot out at odd angles, positions that gravity should have counteracted.

“Luke!” Siabrey walked slowly over towards him, and he looked up at her.  His eyes were clearly filled with a mass of emotions... worry, surprise, and to some extent, confusion.

“Luke, what happened?” she came up beside him, and he merely shook his head.  “C’mon!  What happened!  At least tell me what happened to your hair!” she ran her hand through the hair, and it felt sticky.  She brought her hand down and smelled it... oil.

“I have a lot to think about, hon,” Luke said quietly.  “For right now, I want to wash my hair off.”

“Um... ok.  But Luke, whatever it is... please tell me!  Otherwise, I’ll worry,” Siabrey told him, and Luke nodded.

“As soon as I have digested the news myself, I’ll let you know.”  Siabrey started to open her mouth, when another messenger appeared in front of them, tugging on Siabrey’s arm.

“Luke, c’mon... let me... What!?” she snapped.

“M’lord, M’lady...  A Quin Keldare sent me to find you.  He says he wants to speak to you about something urgent... and that a Shaun Dice is acting up.”

“Oh god,” Siabrey rolled her eyes, “Let’s go.”  As Siabrey turned, Luke breathed out a small sigh of relief, as his wife was distracted.

A few minutes later and the two found themselves by Tess’ tent, with a wildly gesticulating Quin in front of it.  As they came up to it, he kept shouting the same phrase.

“Have you heard the news!?  Is it true?!”

“Is what true?” Siabrey asked, dismounting.  “We haven’t heard anything.  What’s going on?”

“The rumor is going around camp that Tess is now a Baroness!” Quin said excitedly, “ Do you know if that’s true?”

“Yes,” Luke nodded, and Siabrey’s face went livid.

“You... Luke!” Siabrey shouted, kicking Luke in the leg... one a little harder than a love tap.  “Why didn’t you tell me!?  You knew and you didn’t tell me!?”  Luke for his part rather weakly grabbed his leg.

“And Shaun is a knight,” he said weakly.

“Shaun is a knight!? Siabrey screeched, “why didn’t you tell me!?  Augh!” she gave him another kick.  This time, she kicked harder than she intended, and Luke grabbed his leg in genuine pain.  When she saw the look on his face, she immediately apologized.

“Why do you keep kicking the heir to the Empire?” Luke hissed, as he held the leg.  Siabrey was too busy checking it out to hear what he said.

“What was that, hon?” she asked calmly, as Quin began to sputter.  Luke reached down, and took Siabrey’s face into his hands, pulling her up so he could look her in the eyes.

“I asked... why do you keep kicking the Heir to the Empire?” Luke asked again, his face completely serious.

_Heir to the what?_  Siabrey looked at his hair, remembering there was oil in it.  _What is oil used for?  Religious annunciations... consecrations... and crownings...

Crownings?  CROWNINGS?  Luke is... that makes me... I... he... ugh..._

Siabrey teetered, before collapsing on the ground in a faint.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Princesses, Leaving, and Mysterious Strangers*

Siabrey came to on the ground, with the breath of someone close to her face.  Her eyes fluttered open, and her vision was obscured by Quin.

“Gah!” she jumped, expecting Luke to be there.  Quin’s face ducked away, and she heard him say, “Told you she’d wake up in only a couple seconds!”  Luke’s worried face came into view, and she felt herself being helped up.

“You alright, hon?” he supported her, and she nodded weakly.

_Luke?  Crown Prince?  Me?  Princess?_ her mind still swirled.   “Luke... why?” she asked softly.  _Why you?  Why me?  Why us?_

“Its... its only temporary,” Luke said quickly, trying to soften the blow.  “Alexander said he needs an heir until his wife becomes pregnant... so far she’s been barren, and he loves her too much to take a concubine.”  Siabrey nodded distantly, her head still aswim, as Luke continued, “At that point, we’d just go to being godparents or something.  Nothing to worry about!”

_Thank Hieroneous!_ Siabrey’s mind finally sighed.  _I wouldn’t know how to be an Empress!  I don’t know enough of how to be a proper Countess... _  Her indecision and lack of confidence must have shown, as Luke lifted her face to look at her again.

“You’ll make an excellent princess,” he looked deep into her eyes, and she started getting lost in his green eyes again.  “Your strong, smart, beautiful and brave... I know as a temporary Prince, I couldn’t ask for better,” he grinned, and he quickly found himself in a deep Siabrey bearhug.

“Than...” she started to say, before both of their ears caught the sound of a voice distant through the air.

“Kiss my hand!  I’m Shaun Dice, bitch!”

Siabrey stopped in mid-sentence, and gave a contented sigh.  “It appears that Lord Dice is getting into trouble again,” she smiled at Luke.

“I think a Princess needs to correct him,” he smiled back, and the two of them, accompanied by Quin, set out to find Shaun and get him to stop torturing the poor soldiers.

He was loud, and thus easy to find.

“Shaun!  Stop it, now!” Siabrey called, as she saw him standing proudly with three soldiers lined up to kiss the ringed finger he had proffed out.

“You men, return to your posts... orders of the Crown Prince,” Luke motioned to the soldiers, as Shaun looked at them, his mouth open in protest.

“I was just having some fun!  Its not every day I become a noble and can order people aro...”

“Shaun!” Siabrey snapped, her tone like that of a mother lecturing a small child, “Nobles do not go about, demanding that soldiers kiss their proffed hands, or their feet, or anything else!  Stop acting like a damn clown!”

“Alright.  Fine.  I will.  I was just having a little fun,” the rogue said, adding an attempt at a disarming smile.  Luke and Siabrey’s scowls told him that his plan had failed, and he settled in for being in their doghouse for quite a while.


“There’s Lord Lucius there,” Tess pointed, as she rode up.  She could hear raised voices, but she wasn’t sure what was being discussed... though a good guess was an argument between Shaun and Siabrey... nothing altogether unusual.

“Thank you, m’lady,” the sergeant smiled, “though if you would... could you introduce me?  I would not want to offend his wife the swordswoman.”

Tess laughed.  “Of course, good man!”  The three up ahead turned towards her, likely hearing her pealing laughter at the sergeants observation.  By Siabrey’s eyes, Tess could immediately tell it had been an argument she had overheard.

“Alright alright children, who took whose cookies?” she said dryly as she rode up, a remark that elicited a wry grin from Lucius at least.  

“Tess!  Would you believe what Shaun was making these poor sol...” Siabrey started to fuss, only to be cut off by Tess upraising her hand.

“Siabrey, we have a guest.  Sergeant Stepanos, this is Lord Lucius Caladron,” Tess gestured.

“Crown Prince Lucius, now,” Quin offered, and both Shaun and Tess’ eyes went wide.

“Crown Prince?” Shaun asked quietly, to which Siabrey nodded vigorously.

“So don’t cross him,” Siabrey added under her breath, “or me.”  Shaun gave a gulp, and nodded.  The sergeant looked at how vigorously the swordwoman nodded, and immediately fell to his knees.

“Your Highness!” he said, bowing forward until his forehead touched the ground, before Lucius could grab him and pull him up to his feet, assuring the man that such prostrations were not necessary.

“Y...Your Highness,” the sergeant began shakily, quivering at the man who was fully six inches shorter than him, “I need to see you.”

“What is it, good man?” Lucius said quietly, and he watched as the sergeant pulled out a small wooden carving of a woman, clad in robes, clasping her chest with her head down.  Tess, Shaun, and Siabrey all recognized it as the symbol of Honoria, the goddess of healing.  The sergeant handed the small wooden symbol to Lucius, bowing his head.

“I am from the village of Cherbais, which the mongrel army marched by, but did not touch.  The presence of your troops caused them to leave our homes intact... and more importantly, our lives untouched.  As a token of their thanks,” he held the item out.  Siabrey stared at it intently, but finding no magic, gave a nod to Luke, who took it gratefully.

“Thank you, kind sir,” Luke nodded.  “I shall carry it on my person as much as I can,” Luke took out a small piece of rope, and threaded it through the proper loophole, attaching the symbol to his belt.  “May she bless me as much as Honoria blessed your village that day.”

The man gave a bow of thanks, and then excused himself to return to his troops.

“Hmm,” Siabrey looked at the statuette, “not bad.  I’d say it’d...” she looked up at Lucius, but stopped when she saw his face as he watched the tall sergeant disappear into the sea of activity about them.

“That,” Luke leaned towards Shaun, and pointed towards the head above the other heads, “is what it means to be a noble.  Defending those that can’t defend themselves... just as I helped keep the mongrels from burning that man’s village.  Being a noble is not just about having people kiss your hand, or your feet, its about making sure they’re safe, their prosperous, and happy... and doing whatever you can to help them be those things.”

The lecture was delivered quietly, conversationally, without a single raised word or shouted idea.  Yet it had far more of an effect than Siabrey’s shouts, as Shaun looked down at his feet.

“I’m sorry.  I did not realize,” he began, before Luke patted him on the back.

“Don’t worry, Lord Dice,” Lucius used his title on purpose, “You’ve been a noble for, what?  Three hours?  I’ve had a lifetime experience... you’ll get it down soon,” Luke grinned.

“Speaking of making people’s lives better,” Tess said quietly, “I still have that rod, and that idol.  Both still need to go back to Irulas.”  Siabrey’s eyes went wide in remembrance.  With the reunion with Luke, she’d completely forgot about the items that had helped cause the separation.

“Oh... yeah... we might want to do that.  Perhaps we should tell Alexander where we are off to?  After all we’ll be taking one of his army commanders with,” Siabrey gave Luke a look that dared him to say anything otherwise.  Knowing his wife well, the new Crown Prince merely nodded... and Shaun let loose a giggle.

“Your _Royal_ Highness,” Shaun said Luke’s title with a little exaggeration as the party marched through the camps towards the Emperor’s tent, “I do believe you are _royally_ whipped!”


When the party reached the tent, they were motioned inside by the same, tall guardsman that Siabrey had sparred with earlier.  The man even gave her a faint grin of superiority, which she merely gave a smirk at.  _If I ever get back to these camps, I need to search this guy out... I think I could actually pick up a few moves from him... _

The Imperial tent was once again cleared out, as Alexander cleared his throat.  “So they tell me you want to go back to Irulas... with Luke, I’m guessing?” he asked towards Siabrey.  She nodded yes vigorously, and the Emperor smiled.

“Well, you’re free to go.  While we got our tails kicked here, he inflicted quite a few losses on the Countess here... and we’re looking at quite a while for reorganization... something to the tune of a week or so maybe, before anything happens.  I have good commanders, I _suppose_ I can let you take your husband back for a bit, Princess,” he winked at her.

“One condition, though,” Alexander added, “you have to take this guardsman with you.”  As the party looked back, Siabrey realized he was the same very tall guardsman that she’d sparred with... and his face and eyes had anything but mirth in them.  She recognized the fierce, constant look a dedicated bodyguard would give.

“Gladly,” Siabrey volunteered, and Alexander gave a nod. 

“Good riding then!  Should you desire additional backup, just ask... I can give you a regiment if you want...”

“Um, no, Your Majesty,” the newly minted Baroness Keldare said, “Too many following us would attract undo attention, as well as possibly weakening you here...”

“We will take three other guardsmen with,” the tall one announced, causing Tess’ face to flush slightly.  _The nerve?_

“Very well,” the Emperor said, and pointed at three other Imperial guardsman, ordering them to go with and listen to the tall one, which he named as a sergeant.  The party looked on in some confusion, as Alexander bid them adieu, and the tall guardsman motioned for him to follow them outside.

As the brightness of the midday sun burned overhead, the tall, lean guardsman motioned for the others to stay put, and walked about 30 feet ahead of the group, motioning for Luke to follow.  Now deeply suspicious and concerned, Siabrey started to edge up afterwards.

As guardsman reached the desired location, he spun around, and grabbed Lucius sharply by the shoulder, looking down on him. 

“Listen, and listen carefully boy,” the guardsman shook him, “or you will be hurt.”  The words were meant to be silent, but Siabrey’s ears picked them up.  Even if she hadn’t she wouldn’t been able to tell something was wrong by the fact that Lucius’ hand suddenly reached for Ik Mataar.

“Don’t draw that blade, boy,” the guardsman cautioned, his own hand on a gorgeously gilt sword hilt.  “And tell the woman to stay her distance, or I will kill her!”

“You wouldn’t dare!” Lucius finally sputtered, his hand already pulling Ik Mataar out of its scabbard. With one hand, the massive guard clamped down on Lucius’ rising sword, keeping it only partially out of its scabbard.  With the other, he whipped out the mysterious sword, its blade midnight black, with sparkles of seeming stars on its night sky of steel.

“Stop your approach, or I _will_ kill you!  I am charged with protecting him,” the man motioned to Luke, “Not any of you.  Continue towards me at your own peril!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Most Unique Angel*


Kelir flashed bright in the middle of the camp, as Siabrey advanced on the man, her eyes blazing red fire.  _I came close to losing Luke so many times before.. no one... NO ONE... will threaten him like that again and not taste my blade!_  Her katana now hung level, its keen point aimed towards the guardsmen’s throat as she approached.

“Back – off!” he barked, his sword pointed dangerously at her.  _This woman advances yet... I do not know her, or her intentions... yet my charge is willing to try and fight me to defend her.  I must make her back away... and then ascertain who she is before letting her approach..._

The dark blade hovered in the air, and the sergeant growled, “Tell her to back off.  Tell her... or I will have to strike her!”  

The party could see a moment of indecision in Luke’s eyes... his urge to beat this man that threatened his love, coupled with his love for her.  The sergeant’s grip on Luke’s sword was solid and hard... there was no way Luke could pull Ik Mataar any more, and the guard’s arms were in such a way he couldn’t squirm.  Siabrey, having sparred with him, had no doubt he could fight her one handed and the match would be tough... even tougher if he used Luke as a shield.

“Back... back love,” Luke said quietly.  He waved a free hand, and let his hand slide Ik Mataar back into its scabbard.  _I he means to kill me... at least Siabrey will live..._  To Luke’s surprise, the man, after making sure Siabrey stepped back with the rest of the group, released his grip on Luke’s arm, and lowered his sword.  Seeing this gave Luke a new boldness... and anger rose in his face.

“Who – the- _hell_ are you?” he snarled.  “Who in heaven’s name gave you the damn right to threaten _my wife_, the frickin’ _Crown Princess_...”

“Lucius,” the man interrupted him, his voice quiet, yet full of power.  “I am an ally.  I am a bodyguard.  Listen to me... and listen carefully,” he grabbed Luke’s shoulders, and Luke shrugged him off.  “If you don’t, you might die, and I will fail.”

“You will fail what?!” Luke snarled.  “If you can’t give me straight answers, I’ll take this up with Alexander himself, and we’ll see how your scrawny ass does when the Emperor’s ire is against you!”

The sergeant blinked, and gave an icy smile.  “I answer to someone higher than Alexander.  Follow me.”  With a grunt, Lucius reluctantly went with, but when the guardsman saw Siabrey and the others edging behind, he halted, and started to open his mouth.

“I will not go, unless they are allowed to go as well,” Luke said firmly, stopping dead in his tracks.  _This man said if I die, he fails.  Well, I wonder what happens if I don’t go with!  He only threatened the others... he never threatened me... indeed, he seems to think I am a charge of his or something..._

The sergeant stopped as well, looking at his charge with slight confusion.  _He will not come unless those three are allowed with... strange.  Perhaps he trusts them.  I cannot.  To expedite, I shall allow them to come, but watch them carefully._

“They may come,” the sergeant growled, “but should they make a threatening move towards you, Lucius, I will have to strike them, regardless of...”

“Why would we threaten Luke?” Shaun asked, confused.

“Why the _hell_ would I threaten my only love!?” Siabrey snarled, looking threatening again until Lucius hissed to her to calm down.

“I am your charge correct?” Luke asked the tall man, as the slowly started walking again.  The sergeant nodded.  “Well then, as your charge I tell you these people are safe.  I order you to not threaten them.”

“I may be your watcher, but I do not take orders from you,” the sergeant said again, eyeing Siabrey carefully.  Defiant, Luke then stopped in his tracks, and walked up beside her, wrapping an army around her shoulder before the sergeant could react.

“Pull us apart now,” he said to the man.  _Whoever... whatever he is... he was strict orders... lets see if I can bend them some._

_This young man seems intent to allow that young woman close... and from the ways things look, I may jeopardize my ability to guard him if he continues to be so rebellious.  I’ll let him be close to her, but carefully watch her._

To Luke’s surprise, the sergeant merely nodded, then motioned for them to continue forward. Grinning, he turned to Siabrey.

“I think he’s a bodyguard with very strict orders... so I’m going to slowly bend them... as I find out what they are.”  

_He has a sword, and he’s near Luke, and he called me a THREAT to Luke.... augh!_ Siabrey wanted to scream, but managed to keep her anger pent up inside, for later release.

As he led them along, they realized he was taking them back to Luke and Siabrey’s tent, as he led them inside, they saw nothing was amiss... save directly beside their bed.

Where formerly Luke’s shattered noble breastplate lay, there was now a new breastplate, shining of the brightest mithril and steel, gilt work weaved into the decorations on its front... an eagle carrying a lightning bolt in its talons.  The metal shimmered with magic in Siabrey’s eyes, and she couldn’t help but gasp.

“My master has charged me to deliver this to you, Lucius Caladron,” the sergeant said, lifting the breastplate for Luke’s inspection, “as well as guard you for as long as possible.  This is not negotiable... regardless of what you want, my master’s command is higher than your wishes,” he said flatly.

“Who is your master?” Tess asked the question burning on the mind of those not entranced by the armor that was clearly not made in this realm.

There was a brief, instantaneous moment of decision in his eyes which she caught, before he said, “My master is a good friend of yours... especially you,” he pointed to Siabrey, “and his name shall be divulged in good time.  He has much vested interest in seeing that Lord Lucius survive and the demonic armies that threaten this Valley are destroyed, and good restored to its proper place on this plane.”

_’Good restored to its proper place on this plane?’  How is his master a good friend of Siabrey’s?  Confused?_ Tess’ mind rambled.

_She is confused.  Simply it for her... and tell the longer story over time..._ the sergeants mind said.  “Simply, my name is Anias.  I serve a Most High Master, who wishes your friend safety.  I am to guard him and watch him.  If you don’t mind, I would ask that you all stay ten feet from him, save her,” he pointed at Siabrey again.  _That one might cause problems... best to look her over carefully._  “You, red eyes, I would ask not to bring your weapons within ten feet of Lucius...”

“Not to... _what?!_” Siabrey began to sputter and shake.  _Not guard Lucius!?  Never!_ 

Luke saw the fury building in his wife’s eyes, and looked at his strange, new bodyguard.  “Sir Anias,” he said quietly, and respectfully.  “I am afraid you requests are impossible.  You see... these all are my bodyguards,” Luke said rather grandly.  “Siabrey, here, just happens to be my wife as well.  Tess is my guardian with the magic of music, Shaun with his quick fingers, Quin with his sword... and there are three others.  Orion, guardian with his fists, Grumki, with his warhammer, and Elenya, with her magic.”

_True... none have overtly threatened Lucius.  And I have catalogued their weapons... though this new information is intriguing.  I might have to observe this Tesseron closer... her music contains power.  This Shaun has a mere rapier, I should be able to take him on if he gets out of line.  But this fighter seems to have no fear, and her blade is larger than mine even... and Lucius seems willing to join her side.  

I don’t want them fighting me either... that would compromise the mission.  Very well then, a compromise..._

“If they listen to me, when I give instructions on how to properly defend you, I should have no problem with them,” Anias said stiffly.  It was apparent that Shaun and Tess noticeably stiffened, as did Siabrey, but Luke nodded his agreement.

“They will, Anias.”

“Ok.  Lucius, listen carefully,” the sergeant began again, once again showing him the armor.  “This is soulfire armor... it will protect you against instant death spells and attacks.  Don the armor now.”

“But he’s in the middle of the army camp of 30,000 troops he’s a _general_ over!  He doesn’t need...” Siabrey griped, noises that Anias ignored.

“Don it.” 

With a grumble, Luke put on the armor, and at Anias’ insistence, the rest of his armor as well.   Once Luke was fully clad in plate, Anias looked partially satisfied.

“There, m’lord.  You are safe from conventional attack.  Now, if I understand correctly, you were on a journey northward.  Shall we begin?”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Leaving the Camp... and an Unusual Man...*

As they began leaving the camp only a few hours later, Siabrey knew only one thing about the tall sergeant Anias.

She didn’t like him.

“Luke!” she hissed to her love, “I can’t believe we’re letting him go along with!  He’s rude, he’s crass, he threatened me and the others...” her harsh whisper snarled. 

_I think he’s a cad,_ she heard her sword chime in her head.

“Love, I still maintain he is a misguided bodyguard... very determined, very obstinate...” Luke whispered back, causing Siabrey to give a final sigh of annoyance. 

_He might be a bodyguard, as you say... he might be an agent of your mother’s!  I know one thing for certain... if he tries to harm you, or anyone else in the party, I won’t hesitate to place Kelir’s swordpoint through his neck!_

Anias, for his part, listened partially to the conversation, focusing most of his attentions on the people around... the way the looked, the way they carried themselves.  The way their eyes met his.  All so far had only held looks of shock or amusement at the sergeant’s great height.

From the quiet exchange between Luke and Siabrey, he gleaned valuable information.  He truly did not care what they thought of him, that was inconsequential.  From the way this Siabrey carried herself, especially around Lucius, it was now clearly apparent the two were close.  In many ways, that decreased the threat he saw from her.. but in some ways, it also increased it.  True, it lowered chances she was an agent of evil out to seduce and kill him... but even lover’s spats could be dangerous.

As for the others, he’d made estimates of them as well.  The Orion fellow had bounded ahead too fast for him to form a truly coherent opinion... he said he was going to scout ahead.  He noted with interest the fellow carried no weapons... rather odd... perhaps a monk?

Another couple was also clearly present... the two referred to as Shaun and Elenya.  Shaun carried a thin, fancy looking rose colored sword by his side... a blade Anias dismissed as useless.  The man also continually tried to make humor... some the others found funny, some they did not.  For his part, Anias found it an annoying distraction.

The one called Elenya seemed to be much of the same mold... filled with mirth, and constant chatter, mostly to Shaun.  She crackled with magical energy, and carried no weapons... a mage of some kind.  However, Anias feared her chatter might prove distracting... covering up the sounds of danger.

Then there was the one called Quin.  He too was unnervingly chattersome... asking questions of Anias that the sergeant preferred to keep quiet.  “Where ‘ya from?” got old after its fifth asking, as did, “find any women that tall?”

There was also the large beast they called Grumki.  Anias reasoned initially that the brute must be a fighter of some kind, but quickly ascertained he was really a cleric... of the ever waffling Kord. While Anias respected the deity for the strength he had... he did not respect the deity’s weak character when picking sides between good or evil.  Grumki bore watching... in case he was just as shifty.

The one called Tess was intriguing to Anias.  There seemed to be a great respect for her, even though she carried only a ceremonial dagger and wore subdued dresses around.  Anias had noticed the dress hadn’t hung properly, and by now had settled that it was some kind of armor.  Yet reason would suggest instead of changing one’s armor into a gaudy dress, one would select regular traveller’s tunic and trousers.  Additionally, she always had her harp by her side... and it crackled with musical energy.  Perhaps it in and of itself was a weapon.

Finally, there was Anias’ opinion of his charge himself.  Lucius, it was already apparent, was headstrong... which was unfortunate.  Anias reasoned that this would cause him to remind the boy constantly to take precautions... the lad proceeded as if he either didn’t know what was truly after him, or that he had more arrogant confidence in his friends than Anias would have in a solar... taking the pomposity that Anias viewed solars as, anyway...

As he was reviewing his reaction plans in his head yet again, suddenly the woman named Siabrey darted off towards the left, towards a crimson tent.  Lucius was close behind, and Anias almost sighed, resigning himself to having to rein in his charge again.  He started walking after then.

“Lucius!” he barked.  “Come with.  We don’t have time for dawdling!”

“We have enough time for me to visit my injured mother!” the one called Siabrey spat back, and Anias growled as Lucius looked directly at him, and followed her inside the tent.  Finally realizing it would be a losing battle, he walked inside the tent as well.

The one called Siabrey was saying greetings to a middle aged woman with multi-colored hair, who also appeared to be injured.  Bandages covered her shoulder... another mixed observation.  Someone truly injured in that way would have only one combat ready arm... but it could be a ruse... Anias decided to be safe.

“Lucius, step away from the woman,” he said quietly, professionally.  He then motioned for her to stand up, even as the one called Siabrey began to shout at him.  He turned to look into her furious eyes.

“That’s my mother!  His mother-in-law!  No reason to treat her like she’s a frickin’ orc!” 

“After I check her over, you may talk to her,” Anias said calmly.  If she struck him, he’d ignore it... unless the damage she threatened might harm him... and his ability to safeguard his charge.  “Madame?  Please raise your arms, so that I might check for weapons.”


“The utter nerve!” Siabrey spat, only to see Stodiana give a grin and raise her arms.

“So... Luke and Siabrey... you went and got yourselves a real professional bodyguard?” she grinned as he finished his check and she lowered her arms.

“No.  He found us.  I’d prefer he went away, but he insists on staying, and Luke won’t order him off,” Siabrey complained viciously.  She hoped to get a reaction out of Anias with the comment, but the tall man merely walked to a position off to the side... a place she noted was barely ten feet from Lucius, and stood, hand on sword hilt, eyes looking about calmly.

“He’s so damn paranoid,” Siabrey said as she and Stodiana began to walk outside, Luke close behind.  With concern she looked at her mother’s bandaged shoulder.  The gauzes were clearly fresh; there were no stains from blood on them.

“Are you going to be alright, mom?” Siabrey asked her with concern as they came outside, and Stodiana looked at the small menagerie the group was heading north with.  

“Oh, I’ll be fine dear,” Stodiana smiled reassuringly.  “I’m in line tomorrow to get some healing magic, after the Baron Valdemar.  Until then, these bandages are holding up fine... its partially healed on its own, even.”  When she smiled, Siabrey noted with concern the wrinkle lines that came from her mother’s mouth... and realized how old she was getting.

_I wish you weren’t here mom... You’re 43... you aren’t going to bounce back from an injury as fast as I would..._

Siabrey’s focus on her mother was broken as a pair of large hands grabbed and moved her aside, as Anias began walking forward quickly, towards a man just entering the camp.  She couldn’t see the sergeants eyes blaze as a _detect evil_ launched from his being at the man, nor could she see the flaming red results in Anias’ eyes.  What she did see was his black blade suddenly flash into the air, as he barked for the other three guardsmen to surround the man.

The man in question, clad in the simple scale armor of a soldier, froze in his tracks, and then began backing out of the camp as Anias bore down on him.  As he turned to run, Anias leveled his sword, and three quick flashes of energy lanced from the blade, hitting the man in the back, striking him down.

“What the hell!?” Siabrey shouted, running up towards the fallen man, as Anias barked orders for him to be searched.

“You... j..just murdered someone in cold blood!?” Tess began to cry in fury, until Anias merely held up his hand.

“Examine this man’s possessions.  Then tell me truly whether he died in cold blood, or was caught red handed.”  The thin giant of a sergeant then knelt, and rifled through the man’s pockets for several moments with a few pauses.  Finally, he set four items out before the party... two letters, a small wooden idol, and a dagger.

“The first... two letters.  One to his family... telling them of how he has joined a group of religious converts.... look closely at the ceremonies he describes however.” Anias pointed out the relevant sections.  “Here... this rite here... relations with that many people at once is only part of a few cults... and coupled with the vaguely mentioned sacrifice...”

“So, he could be from Sune?” Shaun mentioned quietly, taking the letter himself.  Anias shook his head, and pulled out the next letter. 

“This is from his family.  They are concerned by the fact that he doesn’t write, and that other soldiers from his village are reporting he doesn’t report often... if at all.  Read the description the soldiers gave his family.”

_”My dear, they say when you do come back to camp, your eyes are wild... to the whites, and your skin is red, as if you have a high fever.  My child, if you are sick, PLEASE take yourself to the healers for treatment.  Your mother is worried...”_ Siabrey and Tess read... and both gasped.

“That’s the way Luke looked when he was under the evil influence...” Siabrey said quietly.  Anias looked at Luke oddly, but nodded at the general gist.

“If you don’t believe me... look at this idol I found in his pocket.”  Anias held up a small statuette, barely as tall as Siabrey’s thumb, made of ivory.  It clearly looked exactly like the statuettes of the Countess the party had destroyed so long ago.

“Finally,” Anias pointed to the knife, “do not touch this.  It is coated with poison,” the sergeant pointed.  Siabrey looked extremely closely, and saw the blade merely looked shiny.  Tess hummed a note, and gave a sigh, nodding that it was true.

“I don’t know what his intentions were,” Anias said, standing up, “but I can assume from the poisoned knife, they were clearly not honorable or safe.”  The sergeant, now at his full height, glanced back over the camp, and gave a snort.  “I don’t think it’s wise for us to remain here longer than needed.  We should leave immediately.”

Siabrey turned back to Stodiana, who had watched the entire proceeding with shock, and then interest.  The older woman smiled.

“Go on.  I’ll be fine... back in the saddle tomorrow night, they say!” she laughed.  “And Siabrey... listen to your bodyguard... from what I’ve seen, he knows his stuff it sounds like.”

_Hmm.. I have to say goodbye to the pretty looking black katana. Siabrey... promise me that when I get reforged next, you’ll make my blade some unique color like that?_ Kelir asked in her head.  She ignored him.



A few minutes and goodbyes later, the party was mounted, and travelling northwards through the Illyant Forest, with Irulas less than five days away.

“Dude,” Shaun said, riding alongside the tall sergeant, whose feet nearly scrapped the ground even while he was on his mount.  “That was amazing back there... you figuring out that guy was bad by a glance and all.  How did you do it?”

“Magic, silly,” Elenya smiled at Shaun, playfully batting him in the back of the head.  “Are you a sorcerer or wizard, friend Anias?”

“Neither,” Anias said quietly, barely noticing the question.  “I am merely what I am.  Please do not interrupt my work with needless questions again.”

_A man with a poisoned knife coming into the camp of the army Lucius commanded... obvious there is no way to tell who he was targeting, but it would be a safe guess that Lucius was on his short list.  I must be even more vigilant.  My mission, and Lucius’ life, depend on it,_ Anias thought, as his eyes kept sweeping the forest for movement.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Emerald*

The party’s journey into the woods continued uneventfully the rest of the day.  Anias found himself annoyed by Shaun’s constant quips, while Luke found himself annoyed by Anias’ overzealous protections.  It was only after great strain (and careful explanation that as a sorcerer he needed sleep, and that sleeping in his armor would not help that) that Luke managed to get the sergeant to let him sleep without the armor.

The next morning dawned bright and cool.  Shaun was surprisingly among the first up, and he watched as Siabrey arose rather grouchily from her bedroll, separate from Luke’s at Anias’ insistence.  Shaun wasn’t sure... but the sergeant had been awake when the rogue had taken second watch... stayed awake through the watch, and was awake now. 

_When the heck did he sleep?_ Shaun’s morning mind wondered, before shaking his head and assuming the sergeant woke early for second watch and went to sleep after Shaun had laid down.  Nonetheless... the man had strange features.  Shaun suspected fey, and decided to bluntly ask.

“Anias?  If I may be so bold... I’ve taken note of your body... your...um... what was the word... aha!  Physiology!” Shaun beamed at producing the long word, and sputtered more.  “Are you of fey descent?”  I assure, its actually something to be quite proud...”

“Do you really want to know what my ancestry is?  Would that make you and the others trust me more?” Anias asked quietly.  _It’s clearly apparent that Lucius trusts them more than me.  Perhaps in this instance, I need to let go of my cover... if only to protect him better._

“Yes,” Siabrey, busy setting eggs into a skillet above the fire, spoke loudly.  

“Fine then.  I am an asura.”

“A what?” Siabrey looked up, confused.

“An angel... for lack of a simpler explanation.  I was sent by Hieroneous to deliver to Lucius said armor... and provide him with protection.”  Siabrey, Tess, Shaun and Orion were agape.

“You do not believe me,” Anias smiled simply.  “Fine... then don’t believe who I say I am, but believe when I say that I will guard Lucius more closely than any one of you can.  And that he will be safe under my watch.”



Confused, Shaun decided to turn his attention back to what he did understand...  food.  “Mmm... Siabrey... what are you cooking... or should I say... what will I have to remove extra sprices from?” Shaun sauntered over towards the fire, licking his lips at the smell of eggs, and pieces of ham.

“No ham for you then,” Siabrey said matter of factly, but when she looked up at him, Shaun read the mirth in her eyes.  She read his eyes as well, and added, with a grin, “No!  No Ham and eggs for you!  You mocked my cooking!”

“Well, dearie, your cooking des need a little work at times,” a tired Elenya added before yawning.  “Though I think you’re competent enough to not mess up ham and eggs,” she added with a smile, causing Siabrey to threaten her with food stoppage as well.

After a few minutes, the smell of food had awakened everyone else that was asleep.  As Grumki and Quin both piled massive portions on to their wooden plates, Siabrey set about making Luke a plate.  He was still nustled in blankets, clearly struggling between choosing food, or more sleep.

“Here you go, love,” Siabrey set the plate down, only to see a large, long head stick itself between him and his food.  “Oh... let me guess... you need to check the food his wife fixed for him,” Siabrey groaned.

“No harm,” Anias said quietly, looking at the food for a few seconds, before nodding his head.  “Its ok.”

“Please don’t tell me you’ll be doing this _all_ the time,” Siabrey groaned.  “That’s annoying...even _if_ you are an angel.”


A few hours later, Anias looked at his charge and the man’s wife.  She’d been quite upset earlier in the morning when Anias had checked her food.  He trusted the woman enough to not assume she’d intentionally poison him... but his instincts made him want to test in case the food had been contaminated, or spoiled.  A sick charge would be a slow moving target for a true assassin.

He continued his glances about the woods, riding barely away from Lucius’ side, when he felt something... something stir... deep and powerful, in the forest ahead.  He held up his hand, and reined everyone up, as he looked around quickly, as the feeling of dread rose... higher and higher.

There was an evil... coming closer, becoming more and more powerful in his sight.

“Get off the road,” he hissed quietly.  The party looked at him in confusion, until they saw his eyes... deep, black, and full of worry.  “Go, now!” he pushed at Luke, until the man spurred his horse off to the side of the woods.  Once everyone was inside, Anias motioned for dead silence, as his feeling a dread rose.

He could now literally _feel_ the evil shuddering, down into his angelic bones.  An evil presence, extremely powerful even when measured against those he’d experienced in his long life, was drawing closer.  _Is it the Countess?  One of her demons?  A devil?  What?_ his mind wondered, as he carefully and silently slid “Nightblade” from its scabbard.


Siabrey could tell from the sergeant’s eyes that something was dreadfully wrong... and for the first time, she started really thinking about what he claimed to be.  _An angel... which would explain how he could tell that fellow yesterday was up to no good by just looking at him... 

Which means right now..._

Kelir silently came from his scabbard as well, as Siabrey whispered quietly to the others, “prepare for battle... our sergeant friend smells something’s up.”  Quietly, a bastard sword, longbow, harp, longsword, spellbook and warhammer were produced and readied.

At that moment, the party jumped, as the trees across the road, perhaps some two hundred yards away, parted.  A long, elegant neck, light green and scaly even from this distance, rose swiftly and gracefully through the gap until it towered some 70 feet above the surrounding trees.  At the top set a unique crown, a massive head, boned, ridged, horny, with titanic yellow eyes and numerous off color teeth.  At the bottom, the neck spread out into massive musclar shoulders and haunches, which broadened until the bulk of the creature was obscured by the forest itself. The stench of chlorine assaulted the party’s noses, as a voice boomed inside of their heads.

_”Who are you?  Why do you travel through my forest... without a toll?”_ 

_DRAGON!_ everyone’s mind screamed, and all began to shake in their boots... all save Anias.

_Should I launch an attack... or wait to see what this vile vermin has to say?_ Anias thought, trying to decide.  Finally, he decided to only attack if the creature became overtly hostile... it rank of evil, but he hadn’t been sent here to hunt green dragons... he’d been sent to protect Lucius.

“Sir... Dragon,” Tess managed to sputter eventually.  “We meant you or your lands no harm.  We are mere travelers, heading towards Irulas.”  _Whatever you do Tess... don’t let him know about the rod or idol!_

_”Travelers you say?”_ the voice continued.  Now that their surprise was waning, the party had time to realize that the voice was high, scratchy... a bare whisper almost.  _”If that were true, surely you have heard of the problems plaguing my forest...”_

“Orcs, Gnolls, and the like?” Shaun quickly offered, and a deep draconic growl of thought echoed in their heads.

_”Mmm... yes.  Those are annoying... they harass the loggers who pay me rights to stay here,”_ the dragon rumbled.  The rumble was massive... as it was clearly apparent he was easily as large or larger than Xanadu even.  _”That... and the undead ones...”_

“Undead ones?” Anias asked.  The idea of violators of the laws of life and death crawling in this forest, on top of this mammoth evil, made his angelic skin crawl.

_”Yes...  angel one...”_ the raspy voice of the dragon came into their heads.  _”They terrorize my loggers... they come, kill some, and take them back to be more... soon there will be a small army of them I imagine... as I am too busy chasing out these orcs...”_

_Lucius should not be traveling in this forest!_ Anias’ mind snapped.  _We should turn around, and go around the forest... bypassing these problems entirely!_

_”Anyways... to the point at hand.  I control this forest, yet I have seen no toll from you.  Whatever shall I do with you all?”_

“Where are these undead?” Siabrey asked, an idea forming in her mind.  _Perhaps we can get through this forest fine... maybe..._  “Tess!” she then hissed, “What do you know about dragons like this?”

“Um... greens are said to be power hungry... but instead of wanton destruction or sheer terror, they enjoy domination and control.  They enjoy power for itself, not for its abilities to terrorize, damage or destroy.”

_”The undead are to the north... perhaps two days.  Sometimes they raid along this road even...”_

“So... maybe we can reason with him,” Shaun offered.  “Offer to take care of the undead in return to him giving us safe passage?  I believe the phrase is, ‘If he scratches our back, we don’t stab him in the back.’”

“No, its ‘if we scratch his back, he’ll scratch ours,’” Tess rolled her eyes.  “If its to the north, then its right along our path anyways.  We can do this as we go by.”

“You are going to negotiate with an _evil like that?!_” Anias finally spoke, livid.  “And put Lucius in danger for safe passage through the forest!?  Are you mad!?  Do you care for Lucius at all!?”  The sergeant’s eyes were fairly blazing almost red.

“Yes, we are,” Siabrey turned to face him direction, her eyes at about his chest level.  “Why?  Because if we go around, one... it will take to long... and two... outside of hte forest are, you heard it... orcs!  And whose army has lots and lots of orcs!  His mothers!  No... we cut through the forest!” she crossed her arms, and dared the angel to say anything.

“Fine!” Anias grumbled after a few seconds indecision.  “We work with that dragon,” he shuddered, skin crawling at the concept, “on the condition that Lord Lucius be kept from combat if at all possible, and we don’t cause that thing to gain more power than it has.”

“I’m a child now?  I can’t go to the...” Luke started to complain, and it was Siabrey’s turn to hold up and hand for him to stop.  She nodded her head in agreement with Anias, just as the dragon’s voice came into their heads again.

_”I hear you chittering.  I can’t understand you, but I can warn you that battle plans against me are going to be useless...”_

“We do not discuss battleplans, sir... dragon.  If I may ask, what is your name?” Tess said coolly and diplomatically.

_”None know my name... none shall.  They simply call me Emerald.”_

“Very well Emerald.  We propose a simple solution.  In return for passage through your forest for the next few weeks, we will take care of the undead for you.  Fair?”  Tess offered.

A draconic snicker echoed through the air.  _”Very brave offer... and very foolish I might add.  I shall take you up on it... if you can kill the undead and the creature that is creating them... then truly you have earned the priviledge of such travel through my forest!”_

“We thank you, great Emerald,” Tess bowed.  “If you could tell us where the loggers you refer to are... or where exactly the most recent attack happened, it could expedite our search immensely.”

_”About two days north, in human terms, there was an attack yesterday.  The loggers that survived might still be in the area.  I would advise searching there.”_

“Thank you Emerald,” Siabrey said, finding it hard to resist grinning at the contorted face of Anias.  

_”And now that this deal has been made, I shall head off to watch for more orcs.  Beware, however... should you fail to keep the end of your bargain, my anger runs long and deep, and my reach extends far beyond even this Valley...”_  Either to add effect or to prepare for flying, Emerald opened up his massive wings... easily 200 feet across, blotting out the sun around the party.  As they watched in shock, the dragon began bounding through the trees, seemingly towards them.  As his massive form reached the edge of the road, he leapt upward, and seemed to hover just over the party’s heads.

Until a storm of dust and leaves rose skyward, swirling around as his first massive downbeat took him gracefully into the air.

"We've fought demons, giant evil frog things, and ghouls... what's another undead to us?" Shaun mused as the party got back on the road and headed to the north.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Overprotective Anias... and Underprotected Undead*

“I _cannot_ believe you all wantonly offered to fight undead to help an _evil_ dragon!” Anias still fumed that night.  “You’ve made my job so much harder, and put Lucius’ life in peril!”

“My life has been in peril the last three months... you’ll get used to it,” Luke replied dryly, munching on a tough piece of sandhog rib.  Even after three weeks, it still tasted delicious, he had to admit.  “Bethides,” he said through the meat, “we’b be helpeth thom innocenth loggeth.”

Siabrey, for her part, merely rolled her eyes.  She had grown accustomed to merely ignoring the grumpy angel, and now just tuned him out as she began talking quietly to Luke.

“We should set double watches,” Tess thought aloud.  “I’m guessing the nasties that are doing these attacks aren’t staying in just one place.”  She snapped her hand back as a string she was tuning came out unexpectedly.

“Tess... how about you get Alex to fix that?” Shaun whispered silently at her, his body tensed to dodge the resulting blow.  He failed to guess that Elenya would be the one to administer the rib poke, and his muffled yelp caused the angel to growl again.

“Silence!” Anias rumbled.  “Half of the Abyss can probably hear that racket!”  Shaun and Elenya stopped their wrestling, and looked at Anias with downcast faces.  

“Oh, its not like we can’t survive that, or anything else that gets thrown at us,” Quin said quietly.  “I mean... I’ve been dead!  Its not too bad... especially considering I came back...”


Anias’ annoyance continued well into the next day, with no distraction until mid-afternoon, when far ahead, the angel spotted something odd.

Two men, haggard and breathless, running down the side of the road.  Save their run seemed to be more of a weary jog, as if their broken bodies did not have the strength to run anymore.  Their eyes bespoke fear... and once they saw the party... hope.

“Help!  Help! For the love of Fharlangn, help us!” they cried as the party galloped up in approach.  As the party reined up beside them, the two stopped, breathless.

“What’s wrong?  Can we help?” Luke offered quickly.  The two men, scarcely caring whether they’d been stopped by a Prince or by a Poobah, breathlessly told their tale.

Their logging cart last night had pushed into the evening, past dusk... they were behind schedule, and needed to make up for lost time.  Shortly after sunset, they were attacked by “strange people,” who looked like people but smelled of death.   The people dragged one of their friends from the cart, as it careened off the road, into the bushes, before flipping over.  Another of their group was crushed under the cart.  For their part, they ran, as fast as they could... and they’d been running for hours since, towards the south.

The party advised them to keep going, and that they’d search the cart and try to ferret out those who did this.  The men went their way, still frightened.

The party continued north, now wary.  It was only an hour or two later, in the late afternoon, when they saw strange tracks in the road.

_Cart tracks... that lead off into the woods,_ Ania’s eyes followed the deep ruts in the dirt road that suddenly curved into a now flattened lilac bush, and off into the undergrowth.

“Whatever that was, it was carrying something heavy,” Tess mused.  “Look how deep those ruts are.”  _Only carts carrying bulk goods are weighed down like that... things people wouldn’t bother wanting to steal in normal conditions... coal, iron... 

...wood..._

“I bet those are the tracks of the not so fortunate the loggers talked about,” Tess said as she dismounted.  “If we dismount, we can follow the tracks better, in case they hit some rockier places.”

“Woah... what are you now?  Tesseron the ranger?” Quin asked with a grin.  “Your talents never cease to amaze me, sis.”

“A bard hears, and thus learns, many many things,” Tess smiled back.

The party followed the tracks for some while... eventually ending up several hundred feet into the woods, when the spotted the form of a cart, turned on its side.  Its cargo of logs had been spilled.

“Ew,” Elenya recoiled from a bush as they approached, and the party saw the first body.  It was of a young man... his throat had been ripped out, and his skin was a pale pale white, as if all the blood had been drained from his body.

“What does such things?” Siabrey asked quietly, looking closely at the neck wound.  While she couldn’t say what did it, she definitely could say it wasn’t caused by a man-made weapon she knew of.

“A vampire... or vampire spawn,” Anias said softly.  He could see the itinerant trace whisps of evil on the bodies... residue from when something truly blasphemous touched them.  He’d seen this kind of damage... long long before... and calmly thought that such was below his new station.

“V..vampires?” Quin said worriedly, and Anias stooped down, looking at the wounds yet again.

“No... decidedly vampire spawn.  This is too brutish for a real vampire.  Look... the neck was almost removed... probably after the blood was sucked out.  These aren’t true vampires thankfully.”

“What’s the difference?” Quin said quietly, his voice genuinely frightened.  “I mean... I’ve seen demons... I’ve seen ghouls... but _vampires_?”

“Vampire spawn usually what happens when a vampire bites a victim, but doesn’t elect to kill them.  They are usually servants to their lord... though there are exceptions to this...” Anias rose again, wiping his hands clean after touching the corpse.  “I think this would be one... most vampires... at least from what I know, like urban areas... more targets.  It would be slim pickings here in these woods...”

“How do you know so much about this?” Siabrey asked curiously.  _He sure can spout off monsters as if he knew them from the back of his hand..._

“Namely because I’m several millenia old... and I have encountered many many things during my service to the cause of right and justice,” Anias said matter of factly.  “Look,” he pointed towards the pile, “there’s the other body they talked about... his hands coming out of the logs.”

Sure enough, the party quickly found after shifting only a few logs the remains of a crushed logger, killed by the very trees he’d undoubtedly helped forest only hours before.  Rather pointedly, Grumki stated that the two bodies needed to be consecrated and buried, to prevent them from becoming abominations themselves.

As this grisly work was being done by Grumki, Quin, and Shaun, Luke, Tess, and Anias scoured around the upended cart, looking for tracks.  After searching for a half hour, they finally came up with three tracks... all of which led away from the cart roughly to the north east...further from the road.

“They went that way,” Tess pointed towards the tracks.  “Though its getting dark now,” she observed from the rising gloom in the sky.  “We should probably make camp... I know its creepy sleeping by some graves, but at the least there’s ready firewood here, and a small clearing with good fields of view.”

“Umhm,” Anias nodded in agreement.  “Though I shan’t sleep tonight... I’ll take all watches, so you may rest.”

“Um... don’t angels have to... oh,” Shaun stopped his question as he realized he’d already answered it.  


After setting up camp and fixing some dinner, the party members began to lay out their bedrolls, and plan for rest.   Anias had said that his three other guardsmen would rotate watch as well... so there would always be two awake.

Before Luke could get his bedroll set up, Anias pulled him aside, and looked down into the young man’s eyes.

“Luke.  You will do two things for me tonight,” Anias said simply.  There was no reason to ask, no reason to be polite.  His charge was his responsibility, and his charge would do what was needed to make sure he was protected.  “One, you will sleep close to the log where I will watch from.  Two, you will wear your armor tonight while you rest.”

“Anias,” Luke said in exasperation.  “I already told you... I CAN’T sleep in my armor!  It bunches, it hurts my back... and I need to sleep to be able to cast spells!”  His complaint had evidently been loud enough that it attracted Siabrey’s attention, and the fighter came over quickly to reinforce her husband.

“Lucius... I would rather you be alive and unable to cast spells than be a dead spellcaster,” Anias said bluntly, till Siabrey interrupted.

“Anias... he uses those spells to help defend himself as much as he uses his armor!”  She looked the taller man in the eye, and gave a sigh.  “Look, I know you’re trying to protect him, believe me, I understand it can be hard... but this is one case where he’s right.  Now, if it makes you feel better, I’ll just sleep on top of him.”  Siabrey didn’t have to look at Luke to know he had a surprised look on his face at that moment.  “That way, if someone swings at him, it’ll hit ‘expendable me’ first.”

“Mmmm,” Anias’ voice rumbled in thought.  “Not nearly as effective as real armor... but if you agree to it, I suppose you might stop a blade long enough for me to react and take down the assailant.”  Siabrey also didn’t have to look at Luke to know he got an enraged look when Anias said that.  

After the angel nodded, and walked back to where he was to be sitting all night, Siabrey turned to Luke, and saw the look in his eye.  

“If someone tried to get you,” she said softly, “they’d find my sword in them before his... don’t worry about me,” she grinned.  “Now... Luke... go to bed, so your armor can protect you,” her grin turned into a devilish smile.

“Um... you know we really can’t do much... I mean... the angel will be only ten feet away at most... and the others...” Luke stammered, causing Siabrey to laugh.

“No, silly!  I meant actually sleep _on_ you.  As in resting.  Entering dreamworld.  No physical activity needed,” she chuckled.  Her snickering grew bigger when she saw a mixture of relief and sorrow in Luke’s eyes.... the proper part of him relieved... while the 17 year old in him...  Siabrey gave a sad smile... it would be unhappy tonight.



“Mmph,” Siabrey sleepily raised her head after feeling something bump her side.  It had taken her a second... her body had protested, momentarily not letting her lift her head from the pillow of Luke’s chest.  Her bearly eyes caught the mailed boot of Anias only inches from her left side, and she looked up.

“Four... fifty feet thataway,” the angel hissed, never looking down at her.  

Within seconds, Siabrey was to her feet, Kelir in her hands. Her movement woke Luke, who then helped her don her armor.  Looking around, the other party members also were finishing preparations, as the shapes Anias had seen slowly, tenatively grew closer.

Four of them... man sized... with huge, yellow orbs for eyes...


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Busy weekend - long read - GOOD STUFF!  

_"Luke is... that makes me... I... he... ugh..."_ - heh.  funny quote.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... things for them get a little worse.  Why?  Because, as my players say, "Will's a bastard! "

I was hurrying to get this adventure typed up, as later this week I'm going to be working on research papers for a pesky thing called classes.  So at the least, I wanted to get to the end of this adventure before then... because while lots happened in this one... the next one was a defining moment for several of the characters.   It'll be a fun break from work to type those up.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Clash with the Undead*

“Vampire Spawn?” Shaun asked quietly, and Anias nodded.

“Luicus.. stay behind me,” the sergeant said quietly.  His order was coupled with a grab and a pull, forcing Luke to comply.  “They’re scouting... lurking... counting our numbers,” Anias hissed.

As the party watched, on edge, the four forms did slink around the edges of the fire.  As they drew closer, the party could see they looked like normal loggers... clad in aprons that were a dull yellow from sawdust, their skin flesh normal in color.  Their eyes, however, belied that something was wrong with them.

They were feral.... a bright, frightening gold, like that of a cat.  And they stared between party members.

“Will they go away?” Siabrey asked quietly.  _I know nothing of fighting vampires... here, you are the expert Anias..._

“No... they will attack eventually,” Anias said quietly, before he starting murmuring quiet chants.

“Alright... settles the question for me,” she said, just before an arrow flew from her bow, striking the closest creature in the neck.  It gave a howl of pain, and then vanished... as did the one next to it.  The two further away started running for the party, with two more now distantly visible in the rear.  As Anias finished his chants, the air in front of Luke seemed to shimmer slightly, as a _magic circle against evil_ spell cast by the angel took effect.

Shaun’s arrow was the next quickest, striking one of the second pair as they leapt out of some bushes thirty feet from the party.  His arrow slammed into the chest of one, causing it to reel.  After stumbling, it shook its self off, and merely continued with his attack.

Grumki was the next to act.  Calling upon the holy power of Kord, Grumk asked for heaven’s fire to rain down on the two closest spawn he could see.  A bright light flashed from above, and as the two spawn looked up to see what it was, a column of fire thundered down with a roar, immolating all around it.  Two piles of ashes were left where the spawn once stood. 

As yet two more spawn came into view in the distance, the air close to the party seemed to shimmer, as the closest spawn reappeared in their faces... one complete with the arrow Siabrey put in its throat.  They lashed out.

One attempted to hit Tess, but his blow flew wide as the bard artfully ducked out of the way.  In a single fluid motion, Fa’rallan was in her hand, and she lashed upward, towards the undead creature’s throat.  Despite her lack of strength, the blow was mighty, and as a resounding “ZAP!” echoed in the forest, the spawn collapsed, its throat and jaw shattered open, sparks arcing from the wound.

The other lunged towards Shaun, who also deftly dodged its swings.  Before he could drop his bow and draw his rapier, however, three blasts of white energy slammed into the creature’s head.  As the beast fell, Shaun had a moment to glance back, and see Anias lowering its Nightblade... magical power still crackling at its tip.

The other four spawn, seeing the seeming ease with which their fellow undead were dispatched, turned, and began to run.

“After them!” Anias shouted, grabbing Luke’s arm and pulling him with.  _I cannot move more than ten feet from him, so he will have to come with._  The rest of the party sped out as well, dashing through the thickets after their foe.

The chase lasted a few minutes, with the beasts dashing towards the northeast, along the same paths the party had noticed earlier in the day.  Finally, the four spawn halted in the middle of a clearing, near a massive piece of newly disturbed ground.

“Its their burial site!” Anias shouted as the party burst through the thickets, “If we consecrate this, they are completely destroyed forever!”  Almost immediately both he and Grumki had their hands on holy symbols.

Until the ground itself started to shake.

The mass of disturbed dirt began to shake and shudder, rising ever quicker in a mound, that soon exploded into a beast of nightmares.

It was fully 20 feet tall at the shoulders, shoulders who had large, waving numbs of rotting flesh hanging from them.  The party’s torches revealed it to have a massive body, whose skin was mottled a sickly gren and black.  Horrific yellow and red colored sores, seemingly filled to the brim with pus, covered its entire length.  Its head was massive, with rows of vicious teeth, the skin off of it hanging, as if it was rotting.  From seeming within the creature, a distant, mournful buzzing, as if by hundreds of flies, seemed to eeriely crawl across the night landscape.

“What in Pelor’s name?” Elenya froze, fear seizing her face.  

Anias himself was even baffled.  In his travels, he had not seen anything as loathsome as this... putrid creature.  Even as he watched in shock, it roared, and began to storm towards the party...


Shaun and Siabrey both launched arrows at the beast, and watched in horror as the arrows struck, but seemed to be pushed out by the beast’s very skin (DR 20/+2).  Anias motioned for his three guardsmen to charge the beast, while he said some incantations over himself... causing a terrible change.

His armor seemed to change shape... to meld, as his body shifted.  Numbs sprouted from the middle of his back, and grew, more and more, as his red hair lengthed, and been shifting between shades of red and orange, as if flaming.

His feet seemed to fuse, and reemerge as three claws, with massive black talons.  His hands did the same, as his skin shifted from pale flesh to an icy, terrible blue.  As the rapidly forming wings on his back burst into flames, his eyes glowed a feral red;  he was now in his true form, and with a flap of his wings, he was aloft, hovering closely above Luke.

The party had scarcely time to notice their comrade’s change, as the massive beast hurled itself into their midst.  Its claws caught one of the guardsmen, and to the party’s horror, literally shredded the man in two.  A vicious bite crushed part of Shaun’s shoulder, inflicting a horrific poison that left him emaciated (4 Str damage).

The beasts two shoulder numbs then grew into massive, 20 foot long tentacles, which lashed out at the two other guardsmen who harassed its flank.  They were driven back by the flailings, their faces and chests scarred.

Tess let loose with a frightening shriek, determined to launch sonic fury at the beast, only to see her three darts seem to shrink before they hit the beast.  They hit, strong and true, but the massive creature shrugged off the damage.

Grumki once again called upon Kord on high, and another column of fire from heaven swept down, slamming into the rear of the beast.  The beasts’ haunches definitively looked scorched, but it continued to press its assault.

The four vampire spawn in the meantime were not idle either, rushing forward into the fray, their bloody lips gleaming at the trap they’d led the party into.  For one, the gleam ended when Siabrey put a sword through his skull, for another, it ended as Luke sent a fireball at the group, aiming so it would just hit their massive overlord (or pet, no one was sure) as well.

The beast continued its assault, this time squeezing its ribcage.  From deep, sickly holes in its rotting skin burst forth a swarm of massive, angry locusts, red as blood, who quickly sped towards Luke, stinging and biting him.  The boy stumbled back, batting furiously as the fiendish beasts shredded his skin, and tried to suck out his soul (gained one temporary negative level).

The beast also bit hard again into Shaun, crushing several ribs of the rogue as he fought bravely to keep the beast from Elenya.  Shaun stumbled away from the combat towards Grumki, the ground rapidly becoming covered with his blood as he slinked.

The beasts claws slashed towards Siabrey, who now was charging at it, Kelir raised above her head.  While its claws missed, its tentacles did not, and quickly she found herself wrapped up in their rotting, putrid forms, and it began to slap and squeeze her.  The sharp end of one tentacle tried to grab her face and rip off her cheek, but she managed to avoid the blow (attempted to inflict Cha damage, she passed fort save).  The beast was about to do more damage to her when a blast of lightning from Elenya slammed into its side, causing it to shudder.

Anias, seeing the locusts assault Luke, abandoned his planned attack on the massive beast and instead flew directly into the midst of the locust, flapping his wings furiously.  The heat from the flames dropped many of the fiendish insects, and drove the others away from his charge.

Quin, by this point, had joined the other guardsmen desperately hacking at the beasts side... but their weapons were not powerful enough, and it seemed every cut they made suddenly healed on its own (fast healing 8, in addition to the DR).

Tess, seeing the horrors that were afflicting her friends, decided to help as best she could, and with another shriek, sent sonic darts towards the remaining spawn, resending them towards the afterlife.  Grumki, in the meantime, began to administer healing for Shaun, bringing the badly injured rogue back from the brink.

Lucius, now free of the mass of locusts that had been buzzing around him, saw the beast hefting Siabrey up in the air, and charged, Ik Mataar high above his head.  Several furious blows later, and the beast looked worse off than before.

For all the damage the party had done, the creature still continued its assault.  This time, it clawed at Lucius, raking at his breastplate and managing to sink several claws into his shoulder and neck.  Luke managed to resist the vile effects of its poison, as the creature then bit Tess... hard in the stomach.  The bard gave a sharp gasp, but avoided the poison in the creature’s rotting jaws as well.

The creature’s tentacles continued squeezing Siabrey, one again trying to rip off her flesh.  One again, she squirmed and wiggled enough that she avoided most of the damage, though she felt her strength starting to wane as her ribs creaked dangerously.  (once again, passed her fort save)

Anias now found himself in the middle of a swarm of fiendish bloodlocusts, and continued to furiously beat his wings after realizing that the creatures were really too small for him to hit with his sword.  When he was able to, he fired magical energy at the massive beast, still not realizing that his charge was now on the front lines, directly in the beasts’ path.

Grumki now grew tired of this nonsense, and decided that the situation called for nothing less than the Strength of Kord.  Raising up his warhammer in a battlecry, the half orc thundered forward.  As the beast raised its head from biting Tess, Grumki landed a frightening blow, shattering the front half of the creature’s head.  The beast, riddled with sword thrusts, lightning burns, fireball burns, arrows, and the like, finally keeled over to the ground... quite dead dead.

Anias, about the same time, gave a final burst of his wings, and the last of the locusts crackled and fell to the ground.  None had been able to harm him.  As he spun around to charge back against the beast, he stopped in midair, watching in surprise as the party began to pull themselves and the survivors away from the mess.


“Boy,” Anias gave Luke a not-so-gentle smack on the back of the head, “I told you to stay in the rear!”   The party by now was back at the camp they had left before.  A scour by the less injured of the area had shown that all the tracks made by vampire spawn had led back to that very place where the beast had arisen.

“My _wife_, for your information, was being shredded at by that... thing!  I’m not about to stand aside and let her be mauled if there’s anything I can do about it!” Lucius spat back, before wincing as Siabrey put some salve into one of his shoulder cuts.  Luke, per his custom, had demanded to be one of the last healed, and Grumki had spent his healing magic for the night.

“Luke... you really shouldn’t have done that,” Siabrey said, causing him to take a painful double take.  “You don’t have to protect me.  I’d almost wiggled my way out,” Siabrey lied.  _Luke... don’t go off being reckless... that’s my job!  I am the reckless one!  I’ve been fighting all my life... I know how to take hits...

And I can’t imagine life without you._

“Listen to your wife, Luke,” Anias said, using the party’s nickname for him for the first time, “she has some wisdom.”

“Thank you, kind angel,” Siabrey grinned triumphantly.  “Sometimes, its hard to put some sense into that boy’s head!”


(DM’s Notes:

The massive monster at the end was the hullathoin, found in the _Fiend Folio_.  Very large undead beast that can command other undead baddies around it.  It contains large swarms of fiendish locusts it can release, as well as spreading acid all over by breaking open the blisters all over its body.  

Extremely ugly, extremely nasty beasty.)


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Returning to Irulas... and Ill News*

The next morning, Grumki quickly healed Luke of the rest of his injuries, and a brief ceremony was held to bury the fallen guardsman.  After some final respects the party was quickly off.  For two days they rode through the forest, until the trees started to thin... and then they caught a familiar smell in the air.

“This place stinks,” Shaun said unnecessarily, as Tess and Siabrey finally placed the stench...

...chlorine.

“Um... I think Emerald is back,” Siabrey said quietly.  There was more than a slight tinge of nervousness in her voice.  

“Um... he shouldn’t be hard to see... I mean, its hard to miss a towering head thats bigger than any of the battlement towers in Irulas,” Tess added in a hushed tone.

The party travelled onward, slower now, expecting a massive shadow to glide overhead, and a voice to come in their heads saying there were more undead, and that the problem had not been solved.  Instead, to their surprise, no such thing happened.  Indeed, they saw nary a creature in the area.  Distantly, up ahead along the road, they saw a small gnome ambling along quietly.

“Friend!” Shaun called, “I’d advice you to not go further unless you have a toll ready for the owner of these woods!”  The gnome stopped his walk, and laughed.

“I happen to be on good terms with the owner... thank you for your advice... and for ridding the woods of the undead hullathoin,” the gnome smiled.  It was only then the party realized that the stench of chlorine from the gnome was overpowering, and that his eyes had a green tint to them.

“Um... you’re more than welcome... Emerald,” Tess stumbled out quickly.  The gnome chuckled again.

“You are a useful lot.  I could use some troubleshooters like you,” the gnome said, his eyes glinting.  “They pay would be excellent... as would accommodations I might say.”  A gnomish eyebrow raised.

“No, Emerald,” Anias said somewhat huffily. “I am afraid we are on important business, and at this juncture we are disinclined to take your offer.”

“So, the angel one speaks for you all?” the gnome asked.  When the party nodded, he gave a tiny, gnome grumble.  “Very well then.  There is at least one problem out of my hair.  You are free to continue your travel.”  Emerald then placed a pipe into his mouth, and continued walking along the road.  As the party cantered away, the ground around them went dark, as Emerald the dragon soared overhead, banking gracefully towards the southwest, and then disappearing in the distance.



The party, upon arriving in Irulas, immediately went to the Governor’s Palace to turn over the items to the Court Mages.  When they arrived, the found themselves shuffled through endless corridors, until finally they found themselves in a hallway... with doors clustered on each side.  There they stood, and waited for some fifteen minutes as mages sauntered by on their own business.  Annoyed, Siabrey finally grabbed one.

“Sir,” she said, by this point not feeling like being polite at all, “Inform Aeron and the High Court Mage that Siabrey Sipner as arrived with the artifacts he seeks.”  The man, young and clean shaven, yanked his arm away from her, a proudly shuffled his robes back into position.

“Madam, you are in no position to order me around.  My name is Fandrilos, and I’m...”

“...an unemployed mage once the Crown Princess, me, tosses your ass out onto the street!” Siabrey snarled.  _Going to treat me like a bar room wench only here for your drinks and pleasure!  I’ll pull out the stops... I will do it!_

The young man jumped, his eyes very wide.  He dashed off, and rather quickly the same group of mages that had assembled over a week prior to decide what the miniature was, now rushed in to gather it.  Siabrey told them how the party had found it, of the loss of Lady Keshalya, the mongrels, and the like.  The mages quickly and hurriedly bowed, thanking her, before leaving.

“Ahem!  You are not dismissed sir!” she called, pointing out one bespectacled man.  Uneasily, Aeron walked towards where the party stood.

“This man, is a pompous jackass,” Lucius whispered to Anias.  “He deserves nothing but contempt.  He is prideful, and speaks nothing but rubbish.  Would you kindly like to help me... um... show him the error of his ways?” 

Anias looked at his charge, and shrugged.  _Why not?  Pride is definitely a sin... and if I can help them get this sinner to change his ways..._  “How can I assist?”

Luke motioned towards Grumki.  “Loom.  Just like the half orc... except let your eyes do the whole flaming red thing they did a few nights ago.”

As the party began to purposefully look intimidating, Siabrey walked forward, a sneer on her lips.  “Hello, Aeron,” she snarled, looking level at the now shaking man.  She proffed up her hand... which he quickly and nervously kissed.

“About a week ago, you sincerely annoyed me but being an arrogant, proud, stuck up fool... shooting spells at my friends.  What was your threat to me then?” she bared her teeth in a grin.  _By god, this fool needs to be put in his place... and I’m going to enjoy doing it!_

“T... Tha... I apologize, Your Highness!” Aeron burbled.

“I believe you owe _him_ an apology more than me,” she motioned towards Grumki, who casually patted his warhammer on the palm of his free hand.  “After all, he is the one whose weapon you interfered with, and he is the one you rudely silenced!”

“THE STRENGTH OF KORD REQUIRES LOUD SHOUTS!” Grumki roared with perfect timing... and the smell of urine immediately assaulted Siabrey’s nose.  

_Ewwwww_, she shuddered inwardly as she looked down at the spreading stain on Aeron’s robes.  

“Go... get out of my sight!  You aren’t worth lecturing,” she growled, and the wizard, embarrassed and frightened, dashed off with a whimper.


Later that day, the party decided, rather unanimously, that the palace without Alexander around was decidedly boring.  Considering their close brush with death, the general consensus was for a wild night on the town... a consensus that Anias rapidly and repeatedly objected to.  Finally, it was decided.  Everyone would go to one of the more upscale inns... in disguise... and have their fun there.

Anias of course huffed and complained when Luke refused to take the soulfire armor, but had to grudgingly agree that such protection would have provoked attention... and had a higher chance of leading to some kind of assault.  Instead, Luke would go clad in simple traveler’s clothes.  The angel felt a little better when the young man’s wife insisted she was bringing her armor though.

The night began normally... a round was ordered for everyone, and Tess began to softly play some of her new music, to not arouse as much attention.  Rather quickly, however, things descended downhill.

“I’m going to get some ale... you want any?” Lucius asked Siabrey.  

_Normally, I won’t touch anything when he drinks... but considering how close things came a couple days ago... why not?_ she thought, nodding to head up with him.


“Good Anias.  One thing that you and your kind do not understand about Kord,” Grumki rumbled as the Prince and Princess walked by, “is that the Strength of Kord is made of many things.  Not just physical strength;  Emotional strength... the strength of love, for example,” the orc paused to chug down a mug of ale.  “Or the Strength of Will... the power to carry on despite loss.  THAT... my man, is where Kord beats out Hieroneous, who focuses entirely too much on adhering only to certain lines.”  Normally Grumki avoided theological debates, but Anias’ quip a few minutes before that Kord was wishy-washy had lured him in.

“Ah... if Hieroneous is so limited, how is it that I can, even after all these years, drink any mortal down under the table?” Anias said.  “You confuse the lines set for paladins and those set for the average worshipper... or, indeed, the lines set for some of his... less disciplined celestial servants.”  The entire time he talked, Anias’ eyes still followed Luke up to the counter, and watched as the young man and Siabrey sat down.


“So, whaddaya want?” Luke grinned at Siabrey.  “_I’m_ having a dwarven ale,” he said with a smirk.  Her face darkened... she knew what he was implying.

“So you don’t think I can hold a dwarven ale?” she raised an eyebrow in answer.  “Ask Shaun what happened in Mephys.”

“I saw, what happened in Mephys... and you couldn’t hold your dwarven ale!” Luke laughed, causing Siabrey’s face to harden.  With a smile icy with determination, she turned to the bartender.

“Two dwarven ale steins, sir,” she gave Luke a look of challenge.


“Two more steins, please,” Anias said a few minutes later, glancing down at the three steins already empty in front of him.  _This Kord fellow is intelligent... he’s lured me into a theological argument that he might just win..._  Grumki for his part downed another stein, with a grin, as Anias felt the world shift ever so slightly.

“Dear Anias, you are becoming tipsy already... ‘tis a shame,” Grumki said in mock sympathy.  

“Listen, Kordling!” Anias pointed a finger at Grumki.  “This isn’t over yet!”  The angel grumpily grabbed his new stein and downed it.  “Hieroneous can keep up with Kord any day!”


“Thats... one... three... four... six!  Six I’ve downed!” Luke slurred a half hour later.  Amazingly, none of the clientele were paying anyone in the party any attention at all... there was too much focus on talk of a new Imperial cabinet position opening up, and various nobles were arguing over who should get it.  

“No... no no no,” Siabrey slurred back, equally as drunk.  “_I’ve_ had six... you had just two!” she waved two fingers around, almost falling off of her stool doing so.  Luke leaned to catch her, and almost fell himself.

“Hmmm,” he started giggling, “you can’t focus your eyes! Look look!” he giggled, and she tried to slap his hand to make him stop.  She slapped only air.

“I think,” he raised a hand, and ended up pointing at one of the fine pictures on the wall, “that this contest is a draw.  But...” he slurred.  “I know another contest I can win easily... now that you’re drunk!”

“Wassat?” she slurred, as he cautiously slipped off the stool and grabbed her had, pulling her towards the stairs.  He tossed ten gold coins at the bartender... they landed a few feet from the man.

“One room!” Luke called, and Siabrey giggled as she realized what he had in mind.


“Hieroneous surely can’t be pleased if his free-minded servant is laying on the floor like that,” Grumki gave a slurred chuckle..  The half orc was careful not to move, however... his world was spinning greatly as well.

_Augh... its all spinning_ Anias thought to himself as he lay under the table.  Down here he could see another noble the next table over, his face mushed against the floor, fast asleep.  His eyes picked up movement, and with a squint, he saw Luke stumbling up the stairs with Siabrey in tow.

_I’d... I’d better follow..._ his confused mind said... and from somewhere, he managed to remember his spells.  He took out his prayer beads, and uttered a silent call for healing, to purge the poisons from his mind.  A few seconds later, he rose from under the table, causing Grumki to gawk.

“Do not worry, my tusked friend,” Anias said, patting Grumki on the shoulder, “you won that debate, fair and square... but next time...” Anias left the promise hanging, as he walked towards the stairs himself.

By the time he reached the top, it wasn’t hard to figure out which room they were in... he had to just follow the drunken giggles and the occasional sound of something like a human head hitting a headboard, usually followed by an “ow!”  Just outside of their door, he uttered another spell to himself, and promptly shrank down to the form of a fly.  Scuttling under the door, he found a position on the wall, keeping his eyes focused on the window and door... the two possible entries.  As much as he’d feuded with the woman fighter, he was sure she wouldn’t harm Luke.

_Its amazing_ he thought to himself as the noise of their fun grew, and another “ow!” came from the bed, _In my many millenia... some things about human’s haven’t changed..._


It was much later that night, when Shaun and Elenya, nustled asleep in their beds, were awakened by an urgent knocking on their door.

“Wha?” Shaun had time to say, before the door came crashing down, and two men, their tunics in the gloom looking to be those of Imperial guardsmen, burst into the room.

“M’lord Shaun?  M’lady Elenya!  We need you to come with us, right now!”

“What for?” Shaun asked quietly, as he rose and had his clothing and the like handed to him.

Similar awakenings were repeated in the rooms of Tess, Grumki, and Orion.



Siabrey had just settled into a third pleasant dream when the same crashing noise woke her up.  Unlike the others, she had a hangover... and was devoid of clothes of any kind when the guardsmen burst in.

“What the hell is going on?!” she barked, furious that people seeming to be clad in the Imperial colors could be so rude.  _The nerve!  Breaking into MY room!_  She felt the sleeping Luke awaken beside her when the guardsmen walked over to the bed, and began hauling her out of it.

“I am sorry Your Majesty,” one said as he pulled Luke out of bed as well, “we must hurry, for your safety and Her Majesty’s” he gestured over towards Siabrey.

“What the... I’m not a Majesty,” Siabrey said grumpily, clutching some blankets around her form as she was hustled out of the tavern.  Outside, she saw what looked to be a full company of a hundred guardsmen drawn up, surrounding her friends.  She and Luke were also ushered into the middle, and the guards started a rapid walk towards the cliffs marking the landward end of the city.

“What the hell is going on!?” she finally barked, relieved that the one item she’d grabbed had been Kelir.  As she watched, the guardsmen handed others their weapons as well, which set her mind at ease... it likely wasn’t a kidnapping of any kind if they were returning the group’s weapons and spellbooks.

“Your Majesty.  We recieved word from the camps at Illyant.  We are taking you, His Majesty, and your compatriots to the catacombs for safety, until we know for sure what happened,” one of the men, clad in better armor than the rest said.

“Wha... what happened in Illyant?” Elenya pressed.  _Did the Countess attack?  Did Alexander go nuts?  Are we in trouble?_

“The Emperor has been assassinated,” the man replied.  “Until we know what happened, the Emperor and Empress must be protected!”

==========================================================

Cue ominous music... (I’m a rat eating bastard :-D)


----------



## Emperor Valerian

From here.. the pace of the updates is going to slow some.  Drag n fly is going to do some more of the writing, while I focus on writing icky papers on foreign policy  :\


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Oh... you ARE a rat bastard!  You killed Alexander!?

  that sucks.  He was a nice guy.

Then again, you killed off Dingalas as well - another nice guy.   Harsh... I like.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Well, some people _said_ that Alexander was dead.  This situation led to a near-lynching of the DM at a later date.  But it was all in good fun.  

~Tesseron the Harper


----------



## Emperor Valerian

"Near lynching?" hehe... sign I did a good job then.   

I patterned Alexander's character after several rather well known people... namely George Patton (propensity for cursing, not giving a hoot what people think) and Frederick the Great (politicking, ability to hold his temper until others weren't around).  Overall a very fun NPC for me to roleplay out for the players... and I know he's a favorite NPC of theirs as well. 

I'm thinking that meanwhile, in the short downtime, I might post another brief list of players and NPCs... what level they're currently at (or as I should say... were at as of that adventure)


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well... once I sat down and wrote up (over about an hour) all the NPCs that were rather important... the list ended up not being short.  But anyways, if readers are starting to get confused on the cast of characters, here's the place to look.

First, I'll start with the PCs (or, in Grumki's case, pseudo-PCs):

*PLAYER CHARACTERS*

_Tesseron Keldare  Bard lvl 14_ - Age 22  CG
Tess was born in the High Northern borders of the Empire on Midsummer's Eve, the daughter of parents who owned a bodyguard business.  Unlike her brothers, who took up the family trade, Tess set out on her own as a musician.

She's tall and statuesque, over 5'8" in height, will a voluptous body and long blonde hair usually braided around her head.  She tends to dress herself finely for any occasion, and loves the opportunity for "civilized" entertainment, be it in taverns, or ballrooms.  

Tess has emerged as the group leader... the logical thinker.  Nonetheless, she is prone to fits of righteous anger and rage when her or her loved ones are threatened... moods that one should not see her in (contact Rogar or the Black Roses' for information on what she does to people then  )  She also has a slight tendency to be the loner of the group.

_Shaun Dice_  Rog 9 /Bard5  CG Age 21
Shaun comes from a muddled background.  His father was a well respected but very crooked merchant, who hated Shaun and loved his other brother. Jealous arose with tragic results, leading Shaun to run away from home at age 13.  Living life on the streets, he taught himself how to filch pockets, as well as play the flute to gain money.

Shaun's average sized for the day, around 5'5" tall.  His mid-length black hair is always greased back, and he has a swarthy look about him (for basketball fans, imagine Steve Lavin).   He too tends to dress himself well for occasions, though Tess would claim he lacks a great deal of "civility."

Shaun is a prankster.  He always seeks opportunities to poke fun at other group members, Xanadu the dragon, or quip towards folks that annoy him.  He also happens to be the best archer in the group, as his longbow has made a reputation for him.  Married to Elenya Barachis.

_Siabrey Sipner_  Fighter 4/ Bondblade 9   CG Age 25
The daughter of Lady Stodiana Sipner (a minor noble from the Eastern Coasts) and Kelir (a siabre from the Obashi desert), Siabrey was a loner as a child, chiefly because of her inherited looks (red eyes, copper skin and small wings from father).  Her mother, a noted warrior in her own right, taught Siabrey how to use a katana, and the young girl practiced fervently as a way to vent her frustrations... eventually becoming a travelling mercenary (she tended to hunt "pests," such as sandhogs, goblins, and the like... not people).

Siabrey is a slight 5'3", and perhaps 120 pounds.  Her small size belies her comparatively strong muscles.  She has deep copper skin, red eyes, and small, flightless wings on her back (they resemble the wings of a dragonfly).  Her reputation has been forged by Kelir, her intelligent katana (a family heirloom), which she wields with deadly precision.

Siabrey is impulsive by nature... as well as defensive of her friends.  When matters turn to her love, Lucius, she becomes very wary and defensive of him... anyone who trifles with him risks having her blade slicing their their innards.   She's compiled quite a list of foes she'd like to skewer... Empress Zoe, the Black Roses, Rogar, Ilia, Shivalas, Lucius' mother...  

She is married to Lucius Caladron.

_Grumki the Loud_ Clr lvl 13  Kord  CN  Age ?
Not much is known of Grumki's background.  His mother was a priestess of Kord who travelled, and he was raised in the Church of Strength.  Now, he is becoming one of its most respected priests, through his deeds in helping rid the Valley of demons, monsters, and evil forces.  

Grumki is a hulking half orc, 6'4" tall and over 270 pounds, mostly of pure muscle.  His head holds no hair, and usually there are one or two broken chains hanging around his neck.  Otherwise, he is usually clad only in short trousers, and carries a huge, hulking warhammer blessed by Kord.

Grumki is the originator of the oft used phrase, "The Strength of Kord requires..."

_Orion the Monk_ Monk lvl 11 LG
Not much is known about Orion’s background either.  He is a member of The Order of the Mantis, a mystical monastic organization with its main residence in the midst of the Obashi desert.

Orion has a reputation as a dragon-hunter... though most of the ones he chased in the Obashi desert away from the monastery were small ones.  He has no qualms or quarrel with any good dragons... something he made clear to the party when he first met them.

As with most monks in the Order of the Mantis, Orion’s physical and spiritual conditioning allows him great speed, and even more impressively, immense leaping ability.  Because of this, and his ability to still be an offensive force with no weapons required, he has become a valued member of the party.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

And now... the baddies:

*ENEMIES*

_Countess Lucilda Caladron_  CE  lvl ? Age 44

Mother of Lucius Caladron (and now, coincidentally, mother-in-law of Siabrey), Lucilda Caladron had, at one time, been a breath of civilization in the normally rough and tumble frontier.  Her family seat, the city of Holstean, was previously a center of art, culture, and money... from the massive gold, mithril, silver, and iron mines in the mountains that surrounded the city.

Lucilda, like all Caladron's had an unfortunate flaw... the family was descended from an ill-gotten union between an unfortunate human and a demon several hundred years earlier.  Thus, all family members have an affinity towards magic... of a most demonic sort.  And once a powerful source of demonic power comes near them...

Lucilda a few months prior found herself in possession of an exquisite staff... one that happened to have the soul of Graz'zt himself bound inside of it, and her mind wouldn't allow her to throw away such a powerful artifact... or did she plan for a long time to grab said staff, plotting her rise to the top using demonic means?

...the demons, orcs, goblins, and beasts that are marching north are testaments to her eventual plan... crush the kingdoms of man and beast on this plane...


_Empress Zoe I Paleologus, Empress of the Holy Santoric Empire_ – CN deceased

Zoe Paleologus was the eldest daughter of Crown Prince Dmitry Paleologus.  She grew up into a strikingly beautiful teen, surrounded by wealth, power, and intrigue.  Dark rumors persist that she first bloodied herself with her own father... Prince Dmitry died mysteriously in a massive fire that incinerated only his room.  The next day, a court mage who was rumored to frequent the Princess’ chambers  (and who had a propensity for using fire) was found hanging... a note pinned to him saying he was remorseful for killing the Crown Prince after Dmitry refused him the Princess’ hand.  Some say she seduced the man into doing it... others say she did it herself using his magical items, and then pinned the crime onto him.

Nonetheless, her reputation increased as one to not be trifled with.  As the years went by, she grew increasingly confident in this state, and brooked less and less dissent.  Her rages grew more and more apocalyptic, and dark rumors then began that she was mad.  Her appetite for men grew as well... it was rumored an endless stream of lovers entered and exited her chambers.  She was proud of her ability to stun and draw in numerous men... proud enough that she neglected to marry one hapless fool.

The need to marriage reared its ugly head when her grandfather’s health took a turn for the worst.  With the prospect that she might face competition from her suddenly politically active younger brother, Zoe knew she needed powerful allies... and the Countess of Holstean not only had a young, virile son, but also owned numerous gold, silver and platinum mines in the mountains.  A betrothal was arranged... but the Countess’ rebellion precluded the arrangements.

She journeyed to Irulas to try and secure the deal with the young Lucius, now Count in his own right, but to her surprise and rage, he refused her deal... he was in love with a mere commoner.  Never having been spurned as such before, Zoe took this as a personal affront, and began immediately plotting the downfall of the young woman, even after she saved Zoe’s life.

After the death of her grandfather, Zoe, through threats, coercion, and bribery, managed to get herself crowned Empress.  She knew that the Count of Holstean, if allied with her brother, might pose a threat to her throne, and thus arranged to have the Count disgraced, while she won a great victory.  She sent the young Lucius off, away from his friend’s help, with a smaller army than was needed, while she marched into the teeth of the Countess’ advance.  Her hope, was that Lucius would be defeated or even killed, while she would win a decisve victory... sealing her throne as secure on the blood of her enemies.  Alas, it was not to be...

_Order of the Black Rose_ – various

A mysterious order of assassins and spies for hire.  They freely do the dirty business of the nobility, if the price offered is high enough.  So far, the Black Roses have killed Quin (at the behest of Rogar and the Countess in Obash), and assaulted Siabrey (at the behest of then-Empress Zoe).

The Order focuses their assassins on unarmed assaults... as one can smuggle a weapon anywhere if one’s weapon is one’s body.  Additionally, they have earned their name through their signature calling card; A black rose left on the body of the victim.  In recent years, many of the assassins have taken to carrying a black rose with them, magic keeping it everfresh, its thorns dipped in vile poison.

The party assassinated one of their chief assassins, Belyia, during an attack in the midst of a concert in Irulas.  None know if the Black Roses are truly gone, if they’ve found other employment, or if they are biding their time for vengeance...

_Rogar Mithras_ Rog10/Asn5 CE– deceased

Rogar is the bastard brother of Lucilda Caladron, and while he thus cannot hold a formal noble position, he gained her confidence when they were youths, and now finds himself the head of her, “less than legal or moral” operations.  Among a few circles, Rogar is renowned as an assassin...

He was sent north with the party by the Countess to keep an eye on events... if necessary, he was to kill the party and steal the artifact the party was looking for.  Deciding it would be more fun to chase them down, Rogar let the party live, merely paralyzing Lucius and stealing the diamond of power the party had finally won.

Thereafter, Rogar led the chase on their heels.  After his initial attempts at assassination failed, Rogar then moved his operations further east, towards the Obashi desert, basing himself out of a converted Temple of Hextor located there.   He planned a kidnapping of hte lover of Lord Lucius, only to have his plan go awry and the wrong person be grabbed.

A few days later, he recieved a message that he was to head towards Irulas, there to meet Lord Tor, a traitor in the Imperial midst.  Alas for him, the party intercepted him and his small escort along the way....

_Rosalyn Ilia Mithras_ – lvl ? – CE Age 40

Wife of the infamous Rogar, Ilia in some ways represents the “brawn” to Rogar’s “brains.”  Deadly in combat with her preferred weapon, a battleaxe, she has fought many duels... and emerged with a scar on her face, robbing her of sight in her left eye.  An eyepatch rests there, spoiling what otherwise would be a rather pretty face.

She worked alongside her husband in planning the downfall of the meddlesome party, arranging for an assassination attempt on Hidalas in Kulloden, as well as chasing down the party in their flight towards Irulas.  Recently, she’s been doing various special jobs for the Countess... supervising the recovery of a magical key from the northern ends of the Valley, hunting down errant paladins and the like.  Most recently, the Countess has sent her back north, for a most special mission.


_Shivalas Geragis Mithras_ – Rog6/Asn3/Brd2  CN Age 19

Son of Rogar and Ilia, who has spent much of the past 6 years at his parent’s side, learning the tools and tricks of being a master of the darker arts of thievery, spying, and assassinations.  A formidable figure in his own right, Shivalas arranged for an assassination attempt on then Crown Princess Zoe in Irulas... an assassination which he changed once it became apparent the lover of Count Lucius would be there.

Everyone knew it was Lucius’ friends that kept him from becoming evil himself... and Shivalas thought that if he could remove the closest one from the Count, he might succumb to his rage, and his demonic blood would do the rest.  The plan went awry, and Shivalas found himself captured.  He is still being interrogated by paladins of Hieroneous... though he is confident his mother and father will find a way to get him out.

_Kardatic_ Doppleganger Clr4/Ftr4 LE Hextor
_Palador_ Rakhasa Clr7 LE Hextor

The Church of Hextor had been banned in the Empire for over half a millenia.  Forced underground, the section left in the Valley, headed by a rakhasa named Palador, felt their best chance of rising to the surface again was to not plead their case to the Imperials... but instead... _become_ the Imperials.

To that end, Palador began his efforts, killing minor officials and polymorphing into them.  However, through bad luck and/or fate, he was never able to manuever himself into a position of real power.

As his days waned, the ancient rakhasa realized his polymorphing powers were waning, but his mind remained strong.  So he took in a young, unusual creature, named Kardatic, and began planning machinations around him.

It took 20 years, but eventually Kardatic was able to slip into the Imperial Governor’s chambers disguised as a trusted chamberlain, and assassinate him... thus assuming his form.  The ruse only lasted six months, before a meddlesome group of adventures ambushed Kardatic and Palador as they met... Kardatic was captured, and later hung, while Palador was killed outright by an ancient nemesis they both recognized.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*FRIENDS*

_Lucius Caladron, Count of Holstean_  Ftr2/Sor12 CN Age 17  
Lord Lucius, only three months ago, was a politically savvy but otherwise naive boy of 16, whose life revolved around learning how to be the eventual heir to his mother's realm.  Now, due to her rebellion, he finds himself Count of Holstean, and second ranking noble in the entire valley next to the Empress and Crown Prince themselves.

In the interceding months, he has grown up greatly by neccessity.  Life on the run has taught him survival, as well as appreciation for things around him.  What initially began as a simple crush three months ago when a dashing blonde woman with a katana rescued him from goblins has now bloomed into something more.

Luke is still trying to figure out his sorcerous background, and sometimes his tendency to impetousity brings him into conflict with his wife, Siabrey.


_Elenya Barachis_  Adept3/Wiz8 (two ECL for were-raven) CG Age 19
Elenya, four months ago, was a young woman from the city of Kulloden.  She helped her father in the magic shop he owned, as well as assisting her uncle in the tavern he owned.  In said tavern, four months ago, she met a dark haired young man that would change her life forever.

Now she is caught with her husband Shaun and his friends in a web of thickening plots, with the fate of the entire Empire in the balance.  During the course of her adventures, she was captured by agents of Graz’zt, and tortured.  Due to the horrors inflicted upon her, she emerged from the experience as a were-raven.

At present, Elenya continues to not only use the practical magic she knew before meeting the party (3 levels adept), but the wizard’s abilities she has gained since, from using a friend’s spellbook.  At present, she is pregnant with triplets by Shaun.


_Kelir_ -  Siabrie  Age,  3,441  CG
Siabrie of the Obashi Desert.  Kelir is a noble, just soul, a protector of the sands, unlike some of the other siabrie in the area.  Some 28 years ago, he met a young human noble from the east, by the name of Stodiana Sipner.  They fell in love, and had many adventures together.  In fact, Kelir reforged for her a katana that now bears his name (and is carried by Siabrey)

After three years adventuring, Kelir felt his heart calling him home to the deep desert. Knowing his love could not survive there, and also knowing if he told her she would stubbornly try to follow, Kelir slipped away from her during her sleep, leaving her no note as to which way he had gone.  Unbeknownst to him, he had left her impregnated with a daughter...

...a daughter some 25 years later he would meet, per chance, in the Obashi desert.  She would even be carrying the sword he had reforged.  Struck by disbelief, a confused Kelir would quickly decide to assist his daughter and her friends in rescuing a captured member of their party, before returning to the deep desert, a new purpose in his existence... to find his lost love...


_Quin Keldare_ – Ftr 6  Age 28 CN
Quin is the beloved brother of Tesseron Keldare, and has followed her family’s traditional work... bodyguarding.  He met up with his sister in Kulloden after escorting some merchants there.  He and his contingent of guards escorted the party up to Irulas, at great loss of life.  Later, he followed them towards the Obashi desert, only to die at the hands of an assassin in Obash.  His sister was crushed, but the Church of Hieroneous, in return for a favor from the party, managed to raise him.

Quin is the quintessential fighter/bodyguard.  He has few focuses in life... culture and learning are not among them.  He loves his wine, his songs, and his women... to the irritation of Tess  (and at least once, to his detriment).


_Xanadu Brightcold_  Male Very Old Silver Dragon.. Age 712
Xanadu, known variously as Xanadu the Bright, or Xanadu Brightcold, is an ancient being who has spent years living in the Valley.  Due to a run in with a demon, he has spent much of the past 300 years as a cat.

Upon revealing himself to Tess, Shaun, Siabrey and friends, Xanadu has taken to becoming their protector, in many ways.

Xanadu takes the form of an enormous silver dragon, easily near 200 feet long, his silver plated scales living up to his species name.  A massive frill runs from the back of his head down his back, and his massive wings are nearly as wide as his body is long once spread.  Most of the time, however, Xanadu prefers to take the form of a middle aged half elf... as he finds it easier to maintain disguise, and also associate with the humans and elves he likes when he can easily walk among them.


_Stodiana Sipner_ Aris2/Ftr9 Age 43  LN
Stodiana Sipner, head of the minor House Sipner from the eastern coasts of the Empire, is the mother of Siabrey Sipner, now Crown Princess.  In her youth, she was a renowned mercenary as well...and even met and had a child by the siabrie Kelir.  She raised Siabrey in a sheltered lifestyle, protecting her from ridicule, but leaving her with swordplay as her only solace.

Now that the Empire is threatened, and a general callup of troops has been issued, Stodiana has once again strapped on her crimson armor, and has led House Sipner’s small contingent of troops into the Valley.  In the first battles with the Countess’ forces, she was injured by a demon in the shoulder, and is currently recovering.


_Pellaron Bylthankis_ Pal9/Clr3  LG Hieroneous  Age 188
Unusual for a paladin of the predominantly human religion of Hieroneous, Pellaron is a full blooded elf.  His family were killed in an orc raid, and as he was being taken to be sold off into slavery, paladins of Hieroneous freed him.  HE was raised as a ward of the church, and has now taken their banner as his own.

He is the subject of a rather popular ditty (the tune is quite catchy) written by a bard in his previous party, some 40 years ago, that wrote about Pellaron slaying a dragon.  Of course, the facts were greatly embellished (according to the tune, Pellaron slew a great wyrm with almost his bare hands... in fact it was a juvenile white which he slew with an impromptu use of siege equipment).  The tune still embarasses him to this day.

Pellaron has what can best be termed as a “crush,” on Tess... one that she doesn’t reciprocate.  As an honorable paladin, he doesn’t push the issue, and deals with it in silence.  He does grow annoyed, however, whenever Siabrey brings up the issue again and again...


_Hidalas Marengo_ Cleric 10  Tarantor LN Age 40
Hidalas Marengo three months ago was a war cleric of the Church of Tarantor (LN God of Justice and Law), chief tutor to His Highness Lord Lucius.  Taken with the party when Lucius went north, Hidalas initially quarreled with Siabrey and Tess over Luke’s training, but quickly became a valued friend and ally.

After the assault on Mephys, Hidalas became concerned about the mental stability of his charge, fearing demons might be taking over his mind, and that the staff that the Countess had so recently recieved might be giving her abyssal powers.  He went to Kulloden to find out for sure, and barely survived an assasination attempt by one of his former mistress’ minions.

Hidalas served in the fight against raiders who tried to sneak into Kulloden, and at present is in the city of Irulas, offering his services to the Imperial armies there.



_Aeron_ Wiz 15 N  Age 39
A proud and vain mage, Aeron is among the youngest of the High Court Mages, and is in position to take over as the Chief Court Mage.  To his disdain, he was assigned to babysit a minor Countess and her companions on a ride north, while many of the other mages either were assigned researching positions to find out more about a potentially vile artifact, or found service as battle mages in the Imperial army.

Feeling left out, Aeron was exceedingly grumpy to the Countess... and found her to be equally grumpy (her sword ended up at his throat).   Now, he’s found out that this same Countess is now the Crown Princess of the entire Empire... and he’s been forced to change his tack.


_Harrapias_  Paladin 11 LG Hieroneous  Age 46
The High Priest of the Church of Hieroneous in Kulloden, Harrapias is a trusted friend of Hidalas, and helped the cleric discover the true nature of the black staff the Countess now possesses.  It was he who affixed his name and reputation to the party’s first warnings about the danger... the warnings that mobilized the Imperial armies into marching.  He also is now in Irulas, awaiting assignement with the Imperial armies.


_Geoffrey_ War10 CN Age ?
Geoffrey, a halfling from Kulloden, was formerly an assistant to Ilia... functioning as a messenger and runner.  HE had little idea what her plots were about... he mostly cared that he was recieving a steady 25 gp/year from her, which helped him afford his passion; drinking.

Whether it be wine, ale, or even measely beer, Geoffrey loves to drink.  The only thing he loves more is getting back at people who cheat him (which Ilia did).  After a short stint with Shaun adventuring, no one knows for sure where he ended up.  He was good with a dagger, but only when he was sober... and angry he didn’t have alcohol...


_Alexander V Paleologus, Emperor of the Holy Santoric Empire_ – Aris6/Ftr6/Cavalier4/Bondsbalde4 CG Age 38 – deceased (or is he?)
Alexander was the second child and eldest son of Crown Prince Dmitry Paleologus, son of the Emperor Alexius II.  Alexander’s father died tragically when he was but a teen, under mysterious circumstances.  As his sister Zoe was ahead of him in succession, Alexander focused exclusively on training for military service, rising to become one of the most brilliant commanders in the Imperial officer corps.  One of his closest friends was Count Aldemar of Holstean, who unfortunately died young, leaving behind his wife and a baby boy as Alexander’s godson (Lucius)

As his grandfather’s health faded, Alexander was forced to become more aware of politics.  He married out of love, however, a union that has yet to bear any children at all... yet his independent spirit remains, as he refuses to take a concubine.

At the death of Alexius, Alexander became the Crown Prince on the ascension of his sister.  Immediately they quarreled... over army dispositions, of her treatement of his godson, and other matters.  The quarrels continued onto the battlefield, and possibly contributed to the massive Imperial defeat by the Countess’ forces outside of Kulloden (The Empress insisted on leading a charge before Alexander’s reinforcements could arrive... she paid with her life, and almost half of that Imperial army was wiped out).

Alexander has consolidated the Imperial lines, but it remains to be seen whether the damaged Imperial forces can hold the Countess off...


_Dingalas Soreham_ - deceased
One of the first friends of the party, Dingalas was a kindly old cleric who had retired from the service of Tarantor.  He donned his armor again to help fight the oncoming demon armies, only to lose his life fighting the hordes of demonic orcs and goblins sent northward by the Countess of Holstean.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Okay.  I don't want to seem critical, but I have a comment and a question.  You know, that's an awful lot of NPC's...  One might think that the GM is actually the biggest player in the game and is really trying to get a story told.

From the way that the story is written so far, it _seems_ to be that Lucius is the main character.  Wouldn't it be more typical that the main character in such an adventure be a PC as opposed to an NPC?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

As for the number of NPCs:

1) These are all of the major ones the party has met in their journey from being 3rd level folks looking for money to becoming 14th level nobility.  Some, like Dingalas, are included because while they appeared rarely (he was only in two sessions) they made a major impression on the players.  Some, like Luke, are plot devices (originally he and later Elenya were just supposed to provide magical backup... once the PCs started jumping into relationships with them, the players started wanting them to stay, and the DM saw chances for plot points).  There's also quite a few that don't actually adventure with the party... they were given levels mainly in case the party decided to do something completely unexpected (lets go attack the Emperor and steal the crown!  Oh wait, he's 20th level), or I decide spontaneously to be a bastard (Siabrey, while you're talking to Stodiana, a vampire attacks!  Roll initiative...), which tends to happen quite a bit. Which leads me to reason two...

2) Most of the time my sessions aren't planned far in advance... so I tend to stat out my NPCs in case I decide on last minute changes.  Having many NPCs floating around in the world also gives me a variety to pick and choose from as to who will actually appear in that session.  Most sessions there tends to be very few:  Luke and Elenya, and usually one or two more the party actively interacts with, but who usually don't go "adventuring" with them.  The list appears so long because its a list of people they've run into (as well as fought beside) over the course of 16 sessions (perhaps 80-90 hours of game time).

3) Another reason there's so many is because I try to bring in PC's backgrounds into the game... if the player takes up the time to write up a background,its my opinion I should include it somehow.  Siabrey and Tess both have pretty extensive backgrounds, which is where another chunk of the NPCs come from (Kelir, Quin, Stodiana).  


As to Luke seeming the main character, its not my intention.  He appears quite alot because of his close relationship with Siabrey (who I could see being argued as vying for being a main character), and as such, is quite convenient to give the party ideas on where to go.  For example, after Siabrey's player turned in her background, I wanted to get a chance to introduce her father (mainly for the dramatic moment of daughter meeting the father she never knew).  Siabrie, however, are not native to massive metropolises, but to deserts.  How can I lure them out of the nice, big metropolis of Irulas and its safety, into a hot, dusty, uncomfortable place?  By putting a nice little artifact out there for them to find, and using the NPC her PC is attracted to as the bait.  That also led to the Hextor fun session, as well as the freeing of dragons... I thought it was worth it, and I'm pretty sure my players would agree.  

Another reason it might seem as such is simply because the players themselves are good roleplayers... with each other and the NPCs.  Luke wouldn't be anything like he appears written without Siabrey's constant attentiveness over him.  Elenya would be little more than a wizard that shoots lightning and says nothing if it weren't for Shaun fretting over her (and now the baby).  Quin would be little more than a random swordmen the party met if it wasn't for Tess' caring (and mocking) of him.  The players are the ones that breath alot of life into these NPCs.

And as this campaign was intended as just a fun "wouldn't it be cool if," kinda affair (it really is a goof off campaign for me and the players... most of us play in a more serious campaign on the side that Isida runs) the lines _are_ kinda blurred.  The players think its fun (I've asked them repeatedly if they think they're being railroaded, and if they're having fun... so far the unanimous response has been, "Keep it up!"  )  In a regular campaign I probably wouldn't have an NPC become a were-raven, or given an NPC such a powerful sword (Ik Mataar was another one of the "wouldn't be cool," things, and none of the players wanted it for their characters), but in this campaign, the response from the players has been "thats really cool!" and has added excitement and fun to the game.   

But, then again, in a "real campaign," it would take longer than 3 months in game to go from 3rd to 14th level. 

I guess the thing that sums it all up is that the players are having fun.  If they had fun running around by themselves, I'd do it.  If they had fun running around with a million (well... maybe not a million... maybe two or three times more) NPCs, I'd do it.  Chances are, if they're having fun, I'm having fun at the same time.


----------



## Lela

*Collapses*


----------



## K_S_Snyder

> Some, like Luke, are plot devices (originally he and later Elenya were just supposed to provide magical backup... once the PCs started jumping into relationships with them, the players started wanting them to stay, and the DM saw chances for plot points).



  Ah, I see.  That makes perfect sense.



> Luke wouldn't be anything like he appears written... Elenya would be little more than a wizard... and Quin would be little more than a random swordmen... The players are the ones that breath alot of life into these NPCs.



 Okay.  Silly near-sighted of me before.  I understand perfectly.  The NPC's have assumed more life than you could have given them yourself because of the life given them by your players.  Truly a testament to their roleplaying.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Gets some oxygen for Lela.*


----------



## Lela

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Gets some oxygen for Lela.*



 Tess is my new favorite character.


----------



## drag n fly

Hehe, why did you collapse Lela? 

The next section of posts, is, by far, my favorite. Alot happens, and the session itself ran from 4 in the afternoon till 1 am, but none of us complained. In fact, we were asked numerous times by the DM whether we wanted to stop, but we all wanted to keep going 

I think you'll all be surprised, and pleased with the transpiring events....

And left horribly waiting on the cliffhangers as EV and I attempt to finish typing everything, which is over 30 pages already and not even a third done


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This is the start of one of the best sessions I think we’ve had.  It went long, but it was indepth, with a great deal of fun fights and character development.  Basically echo drag n fly's statements.  

Oh, and before things even start...

Yes, I'm a dirty bastard 


*Coup de Grace*

“Alexander’s _dead?!_ “ Tess gasped in shock, voicing what ran through the party’s collective mind.

_Alexander’s dead...No, it can’t be true.._ Siabrey’s breathing picked up, her eyes wide with fear. Reflexes kicked in, and she began to clutch Kelir tighter than before.  Slowly, her mind pushed away its fear, and replaced it with her guard instincts.

“W...who killed Alexander?” she voice asked, only a trace of the fear in her mind showing.  “How did he die?”  

“We don’t know yet, Your Majesty,” the same well dressed guardsman replied.  By now the group had broken into a jog, drawing ever closer to the large cliffs on the city’s eastern edge.  “We received word from Illyant that assassins had struck down the Emperor.  Nothing has been confirmed,” the man added, “but we thought it safest to bring Your Majesty and His Majesty to safety.”

_So there’s a chance he might be alive... merely wounded, they’re just taking precautions,_ Siabrey’s mind reflected.  _Please, Hieroneous on High, make sure Alexander is not dead!_

As the guards dragged the party through the dead streets of the city, the party could see, in rows all around, the twinkling orange of bonfires burning on the roofs of the towers of the city wall.  

“What do those mean?” Shaun asked Tess quietly.

“There’s an emergency... like they’re planning for an attack,” Tess whispered back, dread in her own voice.  Her sense of dread increased as she noticed more of the guardsmen peeling off, away from the party.  _Something big and bad is going to happen out here... I hope this place they’re taking us is really safe..._

None paid any attention to the small fly, which now clung in the midst of the longer locks of Lucius’ hair... watching... waiting.


Within ten minutes, the party had drawn nigh to the massive hollowed out cliffs.  In ancient times, Irulas had been the capital of the local dwarven kingdom, who had hollowed out this massive, stark white cliffs to form his palace and capital.  Dwarves had not ruled here for almost two millenia, but their masterwork remained, with innumerable passageways and rooms hidden away.  It was here the new Emperor, Empress, and Imperial retinue would be stored...

The party was led down through winding, sometimes narrow passageways, the orange flickering light of torches along the wall giving the place an eerie glow.  Finally, after twisting around several sharp curves, the ten remaining guardsmen with the party stopped, the well dressed man motioning towards what seemed to be a stone wall.

“Otkrutis,” he said quickly, and with a massive grating sound, a ten foot wide section of the wall lifted up, revealing a large, sumptous room, outlaid with carpets, fine wines on a table, and three enormous, hand carved beds.  Hurriedly put in one corner were four additional mattresses.

“This is where we’ll have to shut you up in for a bit... until we can figure out what’ss happening, Your Majesties,” the man offered.  “In here, you’ll find accommodations fit for your station... fine wines, fruits magically preserved.”

As the party slowly walked in, the well dressed guard dismissed the others.  “This door is airlocked to the outside.  You’ll get air in from tiny holes along the floor.  The system is quite ingenious.  If something should happen,” the guardsmen said, as he turned from them and started to leave, “do not worry.  A fireball couldn’t break through this door.  Sit tight, and the Imperial guard will get you.”

“Thank you, kind sir,” Tess called, as the door began to grate shut.  “Could you please let us know the first news you hear?!” she added.

“I will let your Majesties know as soon as I do!” the guardsman called back.  The door was nearly shut, before an important question sprung into Siabrey’s mind.

“What is your name sir?  And who is the commander of this unit?”  Just before the door closed, she thought she saw the man merely turn away, before the massive _chunk_ of stone hitting stone signaled the fact that they were truly locked away... safe from harm... they hoped.


“Alexander’s dead,” Tess repeated slowly, quietly a few minutes later.  No one in the party had spoken in that time... all had merely stared straight ahead, or at the floor in solemn remembrance.

“Dammit, I liked him... first noble outside of Luke that acted decent!” Shaun snarled. 

Meanwhile, Siabray saw Luke merely staring at the wall.  She walked over and gave him a hug, and a gentle kiss on the cheek, her own fears pushed back now that she saw his.

“Don’t worry,” she whispered, “We’ll be fine.  We’ll do just fine.  You heard him!  They don’t know... he’s fine, Luke,” she lied through her teeth.  He looked at her, and the fear in his eyes made her want to hold him closer. 

“Now what the hell do we do?” Shaun asked quietly.  “Luke, can’t you order them to let us out of here?  So at least we can know what’s going on?  Seriously, you people and your security arrangements,” he started.

“Shaun brings up a point,” Tess said quietly.  “Did they tell us how to contact them from in here?  Because something about this just doesn’t seem right.”  _Locked deep down inside a mountain in a room with a massive stone door... sounds more like a prison than a..._

“Wait...” Tess started walking over towards the door, and then Shaun heard it.

A slight, very quietly hissing.  Just about a quiet whisper... a whisper of death.

“Um... where’s that noise coming from?” Shaun asked no one in particular, memories of the Hextor Temple filling his mind.

“What noise?” Tess stopped dead in her tracks, alarm on her face.

“_That noise!_” Shaun shouted as the hissing became louder and louder... and the air in the room started to eeriely take on a greenish tinge...  

From the sides of the room, numerous small holes had opened up, and from the depths poured green, poisonous gas... a gas that quickly overwhelmed the tiny fly that was Anias, who with his last conscious thoughts, dug himself deep into Luke’s hair. He wanted to make sure no matter where his charge went, if the gas stopped he’d be there to defend him.

“Poison!” Tess cried loudly, and with a shriek, she attempted to shatter the stone door to the room.  A few pieces of the massive rock fell off, but the rock itself sat, immovable.  

“Help!” she screeched to the rest of the party. All dashed over, blades and hammers drawn.  For the next few seconds, the noise of crashes from Grumki’s warhammer, shrieks from Tess, and the clang of numerous swords against the immovable stone echoed through the air, the noise of the hissing gas soon rivaling it.  Siabrey noticed that magic radiated from it, every time she swung, even with all of her might, less stone broke away than should’ve.

“Its got something magic on it, keeping it together!” Siabrey called as the party continued to swing, kick, and hammer.  This happened for another few seconds, before the concentrations of gas in the room started reaching critical levels, and Shaun and Tess began to stumble.

“Shauny!  Stay with me!” Elenya screamed, not knowing she too was inhaling more of the gas.  She shook the rogue repeatedly, causing Shaun to wobble, nearly falling over.

“I’m so sleepy,” he slurred, as she shook him again.  This time, he did lose his balance, and feel to the ground, unconscious.  

As Siabrey looked around, she saw quickly that Luke too was now sprawled on the ground, out cold.  As was Tess.  With a quick glance to the right and left, she saw no magic coming from the walls.

“Grumki!  Keep hitting that door!” she shouted as the half orcs hammer blasted away another chunk.  “There was a room next door to this!  I’m going to try and break through the walls!  They can’t be much thicker than that door!”  She then dashed over towards the left wall, and began whaling away with Kelir.

She didn’t know what was going on, or why this was happening. All she knew was that someone was trying to trap them, maybe to kill them, and they could only be after one thing:

Lucius.

“Come on, Kelir!” she shouted out loud, whipping her sword frantically in and out of the quite deep hole she had made in the wall. Her arms were getting sore from working at this angle, and sweat trickled down her back and neck. “We have to get out of here, or we’re all dead!”

_I’m doing the best that I can. This wall is very thick….wait, watch out!_

The sword’s warning came too late, as Siabrey swung her sword back into the hole. A loud “Chconk!” erupted from the hole, and now the gas was blowing directly into her face. She took a deep breath of it, choked, and began to feel her eyes grow heavy.

“What happened!?” she yelled, fighting hard to stay awake. 

_You cut one of the lines of the gas entering the room Maybe you’re almost through!_ her sword answered.

_I must keep going!  I must protect the others!  I must protect Luke!_ she kept telling herself, as her lungs started to burn, and sleep clawed and her mind, desperately calling her to close her eyes in surrender.

Blinking hard, Siabrey swung her sword again into the hole. Her swings were slowing and becoming clumsier as the gas began to take effect. She managed to cut a couple more lines of gas, though, before her strength fully gave out.

_I failed….I can’t free us…._ Siabrey slipped to the ground, her eyes barely open. Kelir fell from her nerveless fingers and clattered to the ground.

_I’m so sorry…_ her mind muttered. The last thing she saw as she slipped unconscious was Kelir. Suddenly, the sword leapt upright and hovered over her form, then began to cut at the wall again.

_Don’t worry, Siabrey, I will protect you…_ was the last conscious thought that she heard.

It was perhaps ten minutes later as Kelir was still swinging that the door to the room opened, and the same ten guardsmen entered the room.  As one reached for Siabrey, the sword spun around to defend its master.  The unfortunate guardsman took a stab through the belly, and began to stumble away from Siabrey. Kelir was unfortunately only one blade,  and there were nine other guardsmen, now all focused on his moves.  As he danced, trying to get into position to prevent any of them from reaching his master, a warhammer caught him at the right angle.

Cracked neatly in two, Kelir’s hilt landed near Siabrey’s sprawled form, his blade tip cartwheeled to the far side of the room...



Siabrey was having a dream. In it she was sparring with Lucius in the desert sands. His body moved, flawless and beautiful, a smiling flickering across his lips as they engaged over and over in their second most favorite past-time. 

Their swords flashed, dancing together, seeming to take on a life of their own. Lucius, still smiling in that gorgeous way of his, let go of his sword and it continued to move in the air in front of him, waving and cutting patterns. Her own sword too, she released, and together watched as Kelir and Ik Matar swayed together in a breeze, cutting patterns too intricate for the mind too follow.

Suddenly, it was as though someone had wrapped a hand around the sun. Everything around them faded to grey.

Siabrey looked confused over at Lucius, but her love was gone. In his place stood a demon, fiery-skinned and eyes burning as white as ice. She opened her mouth to scream as a terrible wrenching in her gut split her body in two, and then she was falling, falling, down into an unforgiving abyss, and the demon-that-was-Lucius laughed.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Countess of Holstean*


“Ngh...” Tess groaned.  As her eyes fluttered open,,, her head pounded its displeasure at her for falling down wrong when she blacked out.  

_Hmm... I can see,_ her mind murmured as her blurred vision began to focus.  _And I can feel... I’m still alive..._ 

An attempt to move her arms revealed something else;  she was bound.  

Though she couldn’t see it, she could feel a single chain holding her hands behind her body, along the coolness of the stone wall.  Her vision cleared, and she found herself staring across the room, at the party’s weapons, neatly stacked 30 feet away on the opposite wall... save Kelir, who she could not see.  As she looked about, and realized the rest of the party was bound and chained along the wall as well...

...save Luke.

Lucius sat on the far end from Tess, and she could see him moving his hands about slowly as he too recovered from the sleeping poison.  His head still lolled a bit to the side, as Siabrey’s voice came through the air.

“Luke!  Quick!  Untie my bonds!” Siabrey was scooting and proffing her trussed arms to her husband.  Luke started to reach for them, when Tess’ eyes were blinded by a brilliant white flash of light from the center of the room.  Her eyes were drawn towards it, even as her instincts told her to look away.  Momentarily, the light dimmed, and Tess’ eyes vision could now see a figure that she and the others dreaded.

A woman, tall like Tess, wearing white, shimmering robes.  Her skin was light blue, and seemed to be transluscent with some kind of inner glow, or inner flame.  Her face was beautiful and terrible at the same time, the skin the same blue as her body, her lips white as ice, her eyes a deep, forest green.  Her hair floating around her face in a seeming magical wind, crackling with orange flames, and her mouth called out... quietly... softly...

“Lucius,” a sickening mixture of a woman’s beautiful soprano and the voices of a thousand tenors and basses combined called.  “Your mother has come for you.”

“Luke!” Tess heard Siabrey scream, as the apparition seemed to half walk, half float towards the young man.  Tess could see Luke’s eyes bulging out of his head, fear and fright dancing bright in them, as he backed against the wall of stone. “Luke, no!”

“Do not run from your mother, Luke,” the voice said, still soft.  “Do not hide from your most trusted friend... the one that will teach you how to rule...”

“Luke!” Siabrey screamed again, “Don’t listen to her!  Don’t!”  The Countess’ eyes seemed to burn yellow with some unseen flame, and her voice changed, as the thousands of lower, demonic sounds took over.

“Luke!  Come with me!” it commanded, and to Tess’ awestruck horror, Luke’s eyes seemed to glaze over, before suddenly taking on the same glow they had seen in the Temple of Hextor... seemingly white-hot, his skin changing to a flushed red.

“No!” Siabrey screamed again, shaking her bonds.  Seeing she couldn’t get herself free, she leaned over, and bit into his arm, desperately trying to keep him from going.  Luke did not stir from his position, and did not seem to even notice his wife’s teeth now on his shoulder.

The Countess stopped walking towards the party, and surveyed the group.  A smile spread to her lips.  When her teeth bared themselves, the party could see they were slick and midnight black.

“Fools,” the deep, rumbling laughter of a thousand demons cascaded from her lips.  “Do you think you can stop me?  Stop a union that fate itself intends to occur?  Did you think a paltry blade could keep my son from his birthright?”

Siabrey let go of her husbands shoulder, a look of defiance in her eyes.  _I will never let you have him... let you change him into what he loathes!  I would rather die first!_  She leaned over, and in a fluid motion, bit the cord of the necklace she was wearing... the _necklace of fireballs_ she had found so long ago.   In a continuation of the motion, she brought it up, and snapped her head forward, flinging it at the Countess...

Only to see it seem to slam into some kind of invisible wall two feet from the Dark Woman, crackle with power, and then fall harmlessly to the ground.  (_globe of invulnerability_)  The demon lord chuckled again, and resumed her advance...


Anias shuddered, his tiny form getting rid of the last of the poison just as Luke himself had begun to rouse.  Before his eyes could even focus, he had felt the overwhelming blast of evil coming at him, as something utterly _horrid_ teleported into the room.  As the Countess’ words rolled through his tiny, insectile hearing, he clambered up to the top of Lucius’ hair, and took alight.

In the air, he saw Siabrey fling something at the woman... the woman whose appearance and evil let him know exactly what he was facing; a lord, a master of demons.  A threat to his mission.

Before Siabrey could react to her failed attack, another, much smaller flash happened, as the tiny, unnoticed fly grew taloned legs, arms, and large, fiery wings.  Within a second, hovering in front of Luke’s mind-controlled form, stood the form of an angry guardian angel, determined to protect him to the very end.

At this moment the great stone door to the room opened, and a young man walked to the edge.  He let out a chuckle at seeing the angle, and leaned against the stone wall, watching from the doorway.  In the gloomy light, the party could make out his features; young, handsome, with longer blonde hair... and a face that Tess abhorred.

_Shivalas!_ Tess’ mind jumped, _But wasn’t he being held... oh god..._  As she realized the implications this held, a terrible fury arose over Tess.  She noticed he was paying attention to the Countess, who was entirely focused on the new threat in front of her.  Very quietly, Tess leaned back, and grabbed a bit of flaked off stone.  A very soft tune, barely above a whisper, came from her lips...


_This is not good... This is not good!_ Shaun kept repeating to himself.  _I have to do something!  She’ll take Luke away otherwise, and then where will we be?  Tied up, alone... The Emperor dead, his heir kidnapped...  Think!_  Shaun screamed mentally, as he started struggling against his bonds.  _If I can just get free, and crawl over towards the weapons, I might be able to sneak up on her..._


Anias, true to his word, first thought about Luke, and cast a protection spell over him to try and defend his mind from the Countess’ probing (_magic circle against evil_).  However, the Countess had already had nearly twenty precious seconds to poison her son’s mind... and Luke continued to blindly stare ahead.

The Countess, seeing Anias’ speaking and recognizing the magic he used, merely raised a finger towards him, and uttered a vicious, sharp word... a word so filled with hate, malice and venom that the very abyss seemed to rise up and claw for Anias’ soul.  The angel was beyond their reach, and fought away the beasts in his mind and heart that tried to crush him (_finger of death... Anias passed his fort save_).

Anias took one look at the Countess, and realized that Nightblade would be no use against her... too much magical power streamed from her body, too many protections and wards.  Anias then, in a last defiant act, reached for his belt even as the demon’s clawed at his very essence, and drew out a trumpet, covered his angelic wings and runes of flames.  He lifted it his lips, and a single, basso blast thundered through the room.  Shivalas in the doorway became noticeably frightened, and started edging away.

The Countess merely blinked.  (He tried to use a _Trumpet of Doom_, but the Countess wasn’t fazed)

As his long, low blast continued, she raised her other hand, and uttered more words, not nearly as vile or harsh, but still filled with command.  Anias felt his body slowly being tugged in ways he wasn’t used to... as if someone was trying to pull him not up, down, left or right, but in a fourth direction.  The world began to spin for the angel, shaking and shuddering.  With a brilliant flash, his form vanished from the Material Plane, and appeared back in Celestia (_dismissal_).


While the Countess was distracted, Siabrey used these few precious seconds to re-grab Luke’s shoulder, tugging with all of her might, trying to pull him closer to her even as her arms strained against the bonds that held them.  _If I can just get him a little closer, I can hook his legs with mine, and keep him from standing up!_ “Luke!  Fight with me, honey! Fight!  Don’t let her take you!”


Tess meanwhile had kept humming, and now felt her skin become greasy and slick,  As Anias’ flash of dismissal lashed out across the room, she shifted her shoulders, and slid out of the manacles that held her.  In a single, fluid moment, she rose to her feet, and began to dash across the room., her mind set on one goal.

_Ik Mataar_.

The Countess too noticed the swift movement out of the corner of her eyes, and spun, raising her arm up towards the bard who just wouldn’t quit.

Tess slid into the pile of weapons, and grabbed the massive bastard sword, hefting it upwards.  As she turned, hoping to be able to dash behind the Countess to either get the weapon to Luke or attack her by herself, she found herself facing the bright yellow eyes of Lucilda Caladron... and her body seemed to freeze in place, as if she was made of stone (_hold person_).


Shaun finally managed to slip his bonds as well.  He was just starting to rise in a crouch when the Countess turned back towards the party, and seemingly from the floor and ceiling glowing bars came crashing together.  The lower bars hit Siabrey in the jaw, knocking her back inside, her teeth to tightly gripped on Luke’s shoulder that she almost tore out a piece of the flesh.  Shaun grabbed the bars to his front, and shook... but they didn’t move.  Instead, the only crackled with magical energy.


From the doorway, Shivalas’ form could be seen gingerly stepping back into the room, now that the frightening noise of the trumpet had ended.  Behind him strode in someone else... far more confident in her abilities.  The party did not need to see the battleaxe at her hip, her long blonde hair, or the eyepatch that spoiled her face to know that Ilia as well had joined in.

“Mithras,” the Countess’ voice said, as she drew up next to Luke, “after I leave, you may do with them as you wish... feel free to... play,” the multi-voiced abberation sneered.  “They need not remain alive.”  Ilia gave a nod, and Shaun noticed a particularly gruesome smile was directed his way from her face.

“My son,” the Countess rumbled, “It is time for you to come home.”  As Siabrey screamed, the Countess’ white hand slowly stretched out.  Her movement continued even as Elenya, in desperation, launched three magic missiles at her (Elenya doesn’t need components or verbal for magic missile).  The Countess’ protection was too great, and the demon lord merely ignored them as she finally touched her son.

As she gripped Lucius’ shoulder, pulling him to his feet, the crimson on his skin seemed to somehow delve a shade deeper, his eyes burn ten times brighter, and slowly, terribly, she pulled him towards the center of the room.

“NO!” Siabrey screamed, thrashing in her bonds and slamming against the magical _forcecage_ that held the party in check, “LUKE!  FIGHT IT!  FIGHT IT!  HIERONEOUS PLEASE, FIGHT IT!” she slammed her head against the cage again, desperately trying to break out.


The Countess looked at the woman, desperately trying to claw and fight her way out of the magical trap.  No sneer, no grin crossed her face.  Her eyes only flitted a momentary look of confidence, before returning to her prized son.  Sickeningly, she wrapped her arms around him, as if giving him a hug of greeting.  From this embrace of death, of black magic, came another flash of light.  When the party could see again, the Countess... and Luke... were both gone (_teleport without error..._).


As the light in the room returned to his gloomy normal, Siabrey’s calls of “No!...” could be heard breaking into sobs.  As Shaun looked over at Shivalas and Ilia, his heart beating hatred, the young man walked up to the cage directly in front of where Shaun was held.

“You there,” Shivalas smiled, displaying his perfect teeth, “Shaun Dice, isn’t it?  My mother would like to play with you before she starts to kill your friends... starting with... her,” his finger pointed towards Elenya...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Our faithful readers might remember that back a while ago, while the party was in the desert, Shaun made some silly comment to Xanadu and the dragon turned him into a little alligator with dragonfly wings.  Tess fell in love with the little creature (not Shaun) and wanted one for herself.  Now that she's a baroness, she means to get herself one!  But that requires stats and stuff.  So, I'm statting them out.  

*Grixie (gator-pixie)
Diminutive Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:*  1d10 (5 hp)
*Initiative:*  +7 (Dex)
*Speed:*  10 ft., 60 ft. fly (good)
*AC:*  21 (+4 size, +7 Dex)
*Attacks:*  bite +8 melee
*Damage:*  bite 1d2-4
*Special Attacks:*  buzz
*Special Qualities:*  scent, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
*Saves:*  Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:*  Str 2, Dex 25, Con 10, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:*  Hide +19, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Feats:*  Weapon Finesse (bite)
-------------------------------------
*Climate/Terrain:*  Temperate and warm forest, marsh
*Organization:*  Solitary or swarm (10-100)
*Challenge Rating:*  1/3
*Treasure:*  none
*Alignment:*  Usually chaotic neutral

Grixies are tiny creatures that look like a minature crocodile with multi-hued dragonfly wings.  Usually found in warm marshes, these creatures feast on insects and the occasional minnow.  Sometimes mistaken for sprytes or fairies, they are often found in the company of such creatures.  Generally friendly with a healthy interest in mischief, grixies can become loyal companions to those who treat them well.

*Buzz (Su):*  As a standard action a grixie can create a buzzing noise with its wings.  The sound makes all those within five feet make a Will save (DC 12) or be dazed for one round.  A grixie will use this to escape the attentions of a predator.


----------



## Lela

drag n fly said:
			
		

> Hehe, why did you collapse Lela?



I had just, finally, worked my way through all the posts.  That, in addition to the other story hours I read and the final projects I'm working on, wore me out.

Now to start on the next batch.

Oh, and yes LV, I agree.  A dirty RB indeed.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

DAMN!  That's a BIG cliff to hang off of.  So, the entire group failed to make INT rolls or something and each one fell for the bluff/trap of the deep cavern, huh?

Fascinating.  The announcement was a ruse then.

Stunning... and very clever as GM's go.  You are TRULY evil at your core.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

No... no failed INTs... just they were busy worrying about Alexander and no one tried to Sense Motive on the guards.  And no one thought about the possibility of the trap until the giant, magically reinforced stone door was shut.  

As for Tess and the others not getting the swords in time against the Countess... um... the Countess is a massive massive badass, not to mention the party members were bound, and had to break their bindings first.  Tess happened to have some bardic magic ready, and Shaun is a rogue... escape artistry is his past-time.  The others needed more time to get out than they had.  As for the Countess, she had _finger of death_ spells up the wazoo, and had no less than ten other spells prepared for use against the party (_Forcecage, Teleport Without Error, Globe of Invulnerability, Mage Armor, Tenser's Transformation, Demon Wings, Fireball (20d6 I believe), Cone of Cold (20d6 damage), Hold Person _ and _Dismissal_.  She's a major, frightening level spellcaster.

Though considering her arrogant nature and how much the party ANNOYED her, I took the route that she would leave them to her minions (after all... we're going for epic, classic bad guy here  ).  After all, Shivalas and Ilia had an even bigger grudge against the party... they'd killed Rogar (Shivalas' dad and Ilia's husband).   Call it... 'honor among demons' if you will


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Well, to be fair we had been given ample reason to trust the Imperial Guard, so we thought it was kosher.  Now I _sense lies_ on everybody.  Like we weren't paranoid enough already...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Um... the only _looked_ like Imperial Guards... full ruse detailed later 

Oh, and for those that want the end to the cliffhanger, the next update will be posted later tonight... after our next session


----------



## Emperor Valerian

NOTE: There is swearing in this section... as the characters were understandably going through a very traumatic situation.  You've been warned.

Oh... and thank you to drag n fly... the sequence was typed up masterfully by her. 

*A Duel*

“You bastard,” Shaun snarled, and Shivalas gave a short little laugh.

“Come forth, brave swordsman,” the boy mocked, “come forth and face the woman you say cheated you!”  Shivalas started for the cage.


Siabrey could only watch in horror as her one true love was torn away from her. Her echoing cry of pain had no effect on the two evil rogues who now stood, eyeing Shaun like he was a fresh piece of meat.

_I have to get out of here. I have to! I have to get free, find Lucius!_ In desperation, she glanced around at her friends. Tess was still standing motionless and helpless by the opposite wall, the huge bastard sword still gripped in her hands, her mouth frozen open in a silent yell. The poor bard had, in essence, been muzzled.

Elenya and Grumki were still securely tied, although both were clearly struggling to free themselves. Siabrey tested her own bonds. They were tight; too tight.

In desperation she yelled out for her sword, whom she couldn’t see anywhere. _Kelir! Where are you, I need you!_

_I am here…_ the sword’s weak voice answered from somewhere ahead and off to her left. She glanced through the bars of the cage, and gasped. There lay her beautiful sword, its shining blade broken cleanly in two.

_Oh Kelir…_ she sobbed.

_I am well, merely broken._ It sounded like a contradiction in terms, but the katana knew his own abilities. He was ok, merely halved.

Meanwhile, Shivalas had produced a rod of some kind that positively glowed with magic. With it, he unlocked the forcecage that surrounded the party, intending on letting Shaun out. Siabrey lunged for the entrance.

“Hey Shivalas! Let me out instead. I’ll duel with you! I’ll give you such a drubbing that even your mother won’t be able to look at you without wincing!” Siabrey yelled at the rogue, desperately seeking to goad him into letting her take Shaun’s place. 

Shivalas merely sneered at her and patted the katana at his side. “And why would I want to fight with you, fire-eyes? You don’t even know how to wield a blade like this…”

“I can wield a katana one-handed better than you can wield that twig you have in your pants!” Siabrey sneered back, rage and despair contorting her face.

Shivalas’ eyes narrowed at that comment and he turned to the fighter, lifting his sword. Shaun took advantage of the momentary distraction and leapt at him, his hands seeking the blade

Shivalas easily dodged and knocked the rogue on the head with the flat of his sword, knocking Shaun to the ground and momentarily stunning him as Shivalas quickly relocked the forcecage.

Ilia, who had watched the whole cortege with a bemused expression, merely laughed, and walked over to the pike of weapons in the far corner. Fishing out Shaun’s pink rapier, she blew Tess a mocking kiss as she passed. Had the bard been able to speak, Ilia’s head would have exploded. As it was, the bound bard could do nothing but watch helpless as Ilia gave Tess a sickening smile.

“Ah... pretty Tesseron... I believe,” Ilia walked around the bard, tracing a hand along her frozen face, “that they say you were the one that killed Rogar...”  Her voice remained pleasant, though ice hung in the air.
“I killed him!  I killed him you bitch!” Siabrey shouted, desperate to get either one of their attentions.  Shivalas gave her another scowl, while Ilia ignored her, and continued to lightly, even gently, trace around Tesseron’s face.

“Yes... I believe you were,” Ilia reached into her pocket, and pulled out a long, white scarf, trailing it over Tess’ shoulders.  “They said he was rent in four... as he died... so shall you,” she said with the icy smile still on her face.  She wrapped the white scarf around Tess’ mouth, preventing the bard from speaking.  She then pulled a piece of rope out of her belt, and started tying up Tess’ hands behind her back.

“Yes... that is how you shall die.  But first, you’ll get to see the torment of me killing your friends first... starting with... him,” she smiled to Shaun as she finished her series of knots around Tess’ wrists.  Giving the bard a wink, she then slid the rose colored weapon towards Shaun.

“Pick it up.”

“I will do no such thing. You’ve kidnapped my friend, assaulted us all, I will not take orders from you, she-bitch!”

“Pick up the sword.” Ilia commanded, a harsher note in her voice. “Or you will watch your friends slowly die. Starting with your wife.” Ilia pointed at Elenya. The pretty former barmaid for her part, merely glared back, although inside she was preparing another magic assault.

Shaun hesitated. _No, I must fight her. Whatever happens, I cannot let Ilia hurt Elenya, or the babies…_ Reluctantly, he bent, and scooped up his sword.

Ilia nodded in satisfaction, and drew her own rapier, which Siabery saw was non-magical. That gave her an idea.

“Shivalas! Yeah, you heard me. Come on, you say you’re a better fighter than me, prove it! I could whip you tied up like this!” she jeered the young rogue, who pointedly ignored, but she saw the color beginning to rise on the back of his neck. As she had thought, he was young, and arrogant. All she had to do was find his weak spot…

Ilia and Shaun squared off in the middle of the room. They gauged each other, glancing up and down the other’s bodies and mentally preparing for the first assault.

It came without warning.

Ilia suddenly lunged forward, her rapier lifted for a quick strike to the face that would leave Shaun at least blinded in one eye. He saw though, and ducked to the side. Ilia had anticipated this feint however, and twisted her wrist downward at the last second so that the tip of her rapier scored deep into his right shoulder.

“First blood is mine.” Ilia licked her lips as the blood in question dripped from the tip of her sword.

The wound was deep and incredibly painful, but not debilitating. Shifting his hands to get a better grip on his rapier, Shaun knew he could not beat Ilia by sheer force. So, he had to trick her… _If I lunge right, then left, then right again, up and down, she won’t know where I’m planning to strike next, and I can catch her by surprise!_

He began a series of feints, looking as though he was seeking to strike a serious blow, all the while biding his time, preparing for a sneak attack….


Siabrey continued to send a series of jabs and ridicules towards Shivalas. The young man was continuing to ignore her, but she could sense his temper reaching its boiling point. Meanwhile, Grumki had proved his strength to Kord yet again, and had broken his bonds. He was now working on Siabrey’s as steathily as he could. Finally, she felt the metal bands come loose, and resisted the urge to stretch and wiggle her fingers as Grumki turned and began to work on Elenya. Shivalas was completely ignoring what was going on in the cage, instead focusing on the battle playing itself out in front of him. That wasn’t good, Siabrey needed him to let her out, and her taunts just weren’t being effective enough.

Then suddenly, she was hit by a flash of inspiration, from Kelir.

“Come on Shivy! Your father would have been able to beat me, even trussed up, neutered, and bleeding to death in the desert, he was still man enough to face me!”

That did it. Shivalas stopped paying attention to his mothers fight, and stalked over to Siabrey’s side of the forcecage.

“Don’t you DARE talk about my father like that!” he screamed at her, his face livid.

Siabrey merely smiled, a cold hard smile. At last, she had gotten to him.

“Your father was a worthless, selfless, pig of a man, who couldn’t even die honorably. We tore him apart, and left his meager bones for the desert hounds to share.”

Shivalas drew back his katana, clearly intending to skewer her where she sat. Siabrey merely laughed.

“Even your father had more honor than to kill and unarmed foe.”

Shivalas hesitated, his common sense warring with his desire to show this little fighter who was boss. Siabrey merely sat, daring him with her eyes.

“I could beat you even without a weapon.” He finally sneered, and pulled out his magic rod and opened the forcecage.

At that same moment, Elenya, who, like her husband, had been waiting for the right moment, unleashed a series of magic missles into Ilia. The rogue screamed in pain, stumbling backwards.

Shivalas, hearing his mother cry out, looked up and drew his second weapon, the short looking katana called a washazaki. That was all the opportunity that Siabrey needed.

_Kelir, to me!_ she called out. The sword hilt, lying some 30 feet away, jumped upright and flew across the room…right into Shivalas’ shoulder. 

The rogue gave a cry of pain as the jagged metal sliced deep into him, all the way down through the bone. 

Siabrey leapt forward as Kelir finished slicing through Shivalas, and reached up and over his shoulder, drawing Kelir into her hand.

In the same motion, in a sideways downswing, she sent the edge of her sword crashing into Shivala’s katana. The sword went flying across the room, leaving the confused looking boy with only his secondary weapon, which ironically was the exact same length as the broken Kelir…

“And now, we’re even.” Siabrey bared her teeth at the boy as she dropped into a fighting stance, her blood singing.


Shaun continued to dance around Ilia, who could do nothing but slash at him in desperation. A few hits landed, but nothing too serious. The magic missiles had disoriented her; perhaps she hadn’t been aware Elenya’s full abilities.

She tried to duck in under Shaun’s guard to land a heavy blow on his thigh, but he merely skipped to the side, almost joyfully, and swung his rapier around in an ‘S’ arc. 

The blow cut heavily through her armor, slicing her belly open. Elenya focused again, and three more beads of light streaked across the room. Ilia stumbled.

Shaun glanced over at his wife, and saw, to his surprise, that she was grinning. _Yes honey! A few more, and we can win this!”_


A few feet away, Shivalas was staring at Siabrey shakily. Having been hurt deeply, and deprived of one of his weapons, the rogue was beginning the feel the deep twinges of fear.

Siabrey continued to stare at him in an almost bored way.

“Well, come on then. Are you a man, or a leftover pile of dragon dung?” her voice cut into his already frayed ego, and severed any self-control he might have had left. With a scream, Shivalas leapt at her, his washazaki outstretch to spear her through. She ducked, and the tip of his blade scored her gently across the top of one shoulder.

Siabrey almost shrugged, and slipped her body nimbly to the side, lifting her broken blade horizontally to the perfect height so that Shivalas’ own forward momentum carried him forward so that that keen edge pressed against his neck…

Which was quickly severed, as Shivalas’ head bounced across the floor.


With a roar, Grumki broke Elenya’s bond, and the pair quickly scrambled out of the forcecage…which Shivalas had left open. Grumki began to run across the room, heading for his warhammer, while Elenya stepped to the side, her fingers lifted to unleashed another round of missiles.

Ilia was looking rather hurt, and feeling frightened. She had not seen what had happened to her son, or the liberation of the last of the captives. Her vision was filled with Shaun’s weaving, dodging, infuriating pink blade, which managed to slice into her again.

_Perhaps discretion is the better part of valor…Shivalas can take care of himself…_ Ilia thought, and after dodging one more of Shaun’s wicked stabs, she turned, and fled from the room.


----------



## Lela

Now that family has problems.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

No, its a rather normal family... mom and pop are in the same profession, and they pass their knowledge on to their kid...

Just so happens their professions are being an assassin and their alignment is chaotic evil...   

*A Plan Foiled*

The hallway outside the room began to fill with shouts and calls, as Ilia dashed outside, a furious Elenya on her heels.  Ilia skidded through the doorway, and darted up the hallway at full tilt, as Shaun burst into the hallway mere seconds later, after grabbing his bow and quiver on the way out.

“Come back here, you bitch!” the wizard snarled, and she shouted a furious, screeching words of power as she too slid to a stop in the hallway.  Magical power flared in her hands, and a powerful blast of lightning thundered from her grasp, slamming directly into the back of Ilia, thundering crashing through the halls.

“I go the bitch, honey!  I got her!” Shaun shouted as he skidded to a stop beside his wife.  As Ilia kept running up the hall, her legs pumping for her life, Shaun calmly, mechanically set his stance, and reached into his quiver.  He drew his arrow, and the slight creak of the bowstring could barely be heard over the rest of the party.  He held his breath, and closed his eyes, uttering a brief prayer... and let loose.

As calls came from up ahead, and just beyond Ilia the forms of ten men and women clad in simple jerkins rounded the corner, Shaun’s arrow slashed through the air, leaving a trail of fire in its wake.  The shot was true, directly where he aimed... and slashed into Ilia’s left leg, just behind her kneecap.  Her tendons severed, she tumbled to the ground, her head hitting the stone floor with an audible _thunk_.  She twitched, and fell still, save the rising and falling of her chest as she breathed.

As Ilia tumbled into unconsciousness, Grumki rounded the corner into the hall, and it did not take a court mage to realize the furious, screaming faces charging towards him were not friendly.  Prayers on high rumbled from his lips, and a column of flame bore through the ranks of monks with holy fury, sending three of their forms cartwheeling to the side in screaming, flaming deaths, and leaving most of the others burned.  As the seven others bore forward, it became apparent that black shapes, small and flower like, were at their hips.


Siabrey dashed towards the hallway, activating her _boots of speed_, before a noise caught her ear... the muffled shouts of Tess, complaining about her binding.  As the thunder of Elenya’s lightning flashed through the hallway, Siabrey, with a quick, precise swing of her broken blade, cut the bindings on Tess’ arms.  She then dashed into the hall herself, confident her newly movable friend would be able to pull off the binding around her mouth.

As she rounded the corner, the only thing on the fighter’s mind was taking down Ilia... the woman that had tried to kill Shaun, chased the party through Irulas, and now had laughed as her beloved Lucius was stolen from her.  She was utterly surprised to see the woman’s form sprawled on the ground further up the hallway, and her eyes were drawn to the seven forms, now clearly members of the Black Rose, charging forward.

_Good,_ Siabrey’s mind flared as her broken, hurt mind relished the thought of vengeance, _You shall all enter the netherworlds soon... and your master shall quickly join you!_  She fighter leapt forward, the shatter form of Kelir above her head, a wicked battlecry echoing in the air.


Orion as well was now up, his bonds having been broken by Grumki.  He too arrived only a second after Shaun’s shot felled Ilia, and he too noted the monks running towards the group.  With a leap and a bound, he covered the nearly 70 feet between himself and the monks with ease, his foot extended to deliver a frightening blow to the jaw of one of the lead in the group, knocking the man back.  As the three other monks close by swarmed him, an epic duel began.

Fists flew, faster than the eye could track, as the four martial artists alternately launched and dodged furious, deadly blows.  Seeing that he was being faced on three fronts, Orion dashed towards the left wall of the room, and using his momentum, scampered up its side.  As expected, two of the monks dashed after him.  Using his higher positon, Orion kicked off the wall in mid run, backflipped through the air, and landed behind them.  Before they could react, a fist was planted vicious in each of their backs, causing them to stumble.  He then snapped around, his arm catching the first of the third, blocking what would have been a killing blow.


Siabrey, her scream still rising through the hall, charged towards the other two monks, and yet another high speed, epic duel began, as sword shard fought against fist.  At first, Siabrey found herself on the defensive, being forced to spin Kelir’s shard around rapidly to block the flurry of punches headed her way.  Within the second, she had already picked up a pattern in their blows, and as another flurry came, she lightly twisted Kelir to the side, slashing deeply into two of their arms as they tried to strike.

The monks continued their attacks, oblivious to mere pain, and several furious blows landed on Siabrey’s face and arms.  The fighter could feel her face swelling in protest to the bruises the blows had inflicted, and her head swam.  Nonetheless, she remained focused, determined on one thing... dispensing vengeance on those that had helped take away her Lucius.  A new fury arose in her, and with a nearly demonic howl, she slashed Kelir through the air, disemboweling one of the monks.


Even as the cries and shouts of the duels rose in the air, more noises came, as the party saw more figures... nearly twenty, rounding the corner about 40 feet behind the monks.  They were clad in what almost looked like the colors of the Imperial Guard... save the whites of their tunics were not snow white, and the gold of their dragons seemed more dull yellow.  Their swords were upraised... all the excuse Grumki needed to call forth another flame strike, sending most of them back to their maker in a massive, flaming pyre.  The others suddenly and quickly came to a confused, frightened halt, as more noise arose from around the corner, behind them...


The two monks Orion had punched in the back now turned on him, and he found himself fending off assaults from front and behind.  With a flurry of blocks from his legs and fists, he dodged their assaults, before suddenly dropping low.  With a sweeping leg kick, he brought all three to the ground.  In a flash, his fists had shattered the windpipe of two of his assailants.


Siabrey’s blade continued to sing viciously through the air, as another monk tried to slam her in the face.  She deftly dodged the blow, and the sharp end of Kelir’s sword found the man’s throat.  She executed a frightening spin, sending the man’s jugular sailing through the air, before it quickly, menacingly came to rest at the throat of her third opponent, as the noise further ahead grew loud enough and close enough it could be made out...  a multitude of voices, crying the same phrase...

“Surrender in the name of the Emperor!”

From around the corner again come more, clad in the pure snow white of the Imperial Guard, the golden dragons on their tunics seeming to snarl.

“Raise your arms, and drop your weapons!” Siabrey snarled, anger, loss and hatred in her eyes.  Kelir quivered slightly at the throat of the monk to her front, as her rage thundered through her veins.  _I should kill you now!  You helped cost me Lucius!_ her mind fumed, until cooler, quieter parts could take over.

Orion merely pointed to the two men with crushed windpipes laying on the floor, and called to the guardsmen, “Do not be like them!  They paid with their lives!”  Orion’s other hand was around the throat of the third monk that had faced him.  The man’s eyes were wide with fear, and his hands slowly reached skyward.


The fight had been so furious, and so fast, that it was only by this point that the rest of the party could reach the area, panting.  Shaun pushed Ilia’s form around, and with a smile, realized she was merely unconscious.

“She ain’t dead,” he grinned.  _Which means, we’ll have a chance to ask you all sorts of questions... and send you to your proper maker..._

A large contingent of Imperial Guards... the REAL Imperial Guards, by this point had arrived.  As the throng began taking in the prisoners, a small man, dressed in a bronzed breastplate, pushed his way to the front.  His eyes ferreted around quickly, setting on Siabrey.

“Majesty,” he said breathlessly.  “Where is His Majesty, Lucius?” the man asked, without bothering to introduce himself.

Siabrey’s mind, so focused on anger, finally and suddenly fell back, as Luke’s name hung in the air around her.  _My Luke..._ her heart cried, and she gave a slight shudder of sadness before her mind pushed it aside.  _I must talk to this man.  Find out where the Countess went.  Track her down, and free my Luke!_

“He is not here, General,” she said, her voice dark with more than anger now. “The Countess took him.  Have you seen her? Do you know where she went?” Her eyes flashed a deep, resolute flame that called for the woman’s blood.

The General recoiled slightly, his eyes belying a look mixing confusion, loss... and fear of who he was facing.  Suddenly he dropped to a knee.

“Dammit, get up!  Where did she go!? Have you seen her!?” Siabrey snarled.  _Where is she! TELL ME!_

“Siabrey,” Elenya started softly, touching the fighter’s arm, “I believe she teleported... she’s likely in Holstean already...” the wizard’s voice trailed off.  The young girl saw her friend’s face fall.  “I’m... I’m sorry,” she added quietly.

“Your Majesty,” the General said quietly.  “We came as fast as we could!  We heard there were troops moving in the city dressed in Guard outfits... we had to fight out way down here... its a miracle we found you safe!”

_STOP CALLING ME MAJESTY!_ Siabrey’s mind wanted to scream.  _I’m not the frickin’ Emperor!  Alexander is the frickin’ Emperor!_  She pushed that fury aside, and pressed on with questions.  _General, I just need to know when I can get my husband!_

“General, how soon can your troops be on the march?  How soon till we can march on Holstean?” Siabrey asked again, the same determination in her eyes.  The man’s eyes went slightly wide.

“We... we do not have the forces... we have merely the forces to hold Irulas...” he began, and before their eyes, the party watched as Siabrey seemed to crack and melt.  The fighter gave another, very visible shudder.  For a split second rage danced in her eyes, but before any of it could erupt, her mind had already reined itself in.

_Its not this man’s fault they cannot find Luke... do not waste your anger on him... save it for the Countess..._ her mind decided, and with a deep breath, she decided to survey the situation.  _The Imperial Guard has been called... Alexander might be hurt, and Kelir is broken.  Siabrey... what can you fix right away?  Kelir._ her mind decided.

_Excellent choice,_ her sword said to her quietly.  _The other things will need time to resolve.  In the meantime... perhaps..._

“What news on the Emperor?” Tess asked the question Kelir was going to propose.

The General gave a shrug, and a sigh of frustration.  “Alexander?  We don’t know.  All we know for certain is that there was an attempt on his life.  In the last hour, there have been three couriers coming into the city from Illyant.  One said he was dead, one said he was fine, and one said he was wounded, and nigh to death’s door.  We just don’t know.  Until we do, Your Majesty and retinue should go to the palace...”

“No air-tight rooms!” Shaun said angrily, “and I’d like to interrogate this bitch,” he kicked Ilia’s body.  “Maybe she knows something about this mess.”

“Lord Dice, that can be arranged,” the General gave a nod.  “And we’ll likely have you wait in the throne room... thats where the messengers have been arriving.  That way, you all will find out the news as soon as...”

“...I need a forge,” Siabrey said quietly.  “As soon as possible.”

“Um... there’s one at the palace,” the General said hurriedly.   “Of course, I can have an orderly take your sword there Majesty for y...”

“I must take it there,” Siabrey said sharply and firmly.  Her point was evidently made, as the General’s eyes went a little wide, and he did not press.

“Um... very well,” he said after a bit.  “Majesty, Lords and Ladies, if you would follow me please...”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Interrogation* - The party interrogates Ilia... 

With a solid _clamp_ noise as shields locked around the party, the guardsmen near them formed a tight wall around them, hustling them through the corridors of the mountain.  Where-ever the party looked, right and left, they could see the grim results of the Guardsmen’s work... cut down Black Rose assassins and fighters lay strewn about.  Behind, the noise of hte guards whipping on the prisoners the party had taken echoed through the halls.

More and more guardsmen formed around the party, till Shaun was sure that there were several hundred clustered around, ranks five and six thick on all sides of the party.  The General, of whoever, was to the front, shouting and calling as more troops joined in the procession.

When the party left the mountainside, the sky overhead was already changing from the depths of night to a navy blue, as the sun slowly was starting its rise behind the mountain.  A few quick turns through the streets of the still sleeping city, and the party, along with their extensive guard accompaniment, were now outside the colonnaded walls and spires of the Governor’s Palace.

Shaun was surprised, however, when the General barked a few orders, and most of the sea of guards surrounded Siabrey as she conducted herself off towards the palace forge.  By the looks in her eyes, she was undoubtedly surprised as well, as they quickly ushered her and the rest of the party to their destinations within the safety of the Palace walls.

“Tess?” Shaun asked uneasily, “why are most of the guards going with Siabrey?  Especially considering the general up ahead is with us?”  _I’m very confused._

“Shaun,” Tess turned to him, her eyes quiet in seriousness, “we are merely going to interrogate an unconscious, bound woman.  Siabrey....” she stopped, and Shaun could almost see the anguish of Luke’s disappearance on her face as well, “Siabrey for all we know... is the lone ruler of the entire Empire right now...”

“Pelor help us...” Shaun muttered.  He knew his friend... and in his mind, he could already see her mentally collapsing...


The General, who gave his name as Andronicus, led the rest of the party through a winding barrage of stairs and increasingly dank halls, into the bowels of the palace.  After perhaps a half hour, he opened an, iron door, which led into the part of the palace that only traitors saw...

...the Imperial dungeons.

The room was only slightly lit by a few candles, but their soft light illuminated numerous vicious looking implements... racks, manacles, whips, flails, even an iron maiden.  Shaun was split... part of him, the party that loathed and hated Ilia and all she stood for, relished the thought of making her talk in here.  Another part... the former thief in him, quailed at the sight of all of these instruments of pain.


Tess gave a slight whistle at all of the instruments, and a few seconds later the still limp form of Ilia was dragged into the room by several guardsmen, and unceremoniously dumped alongside a wall.

“You have free reign to question her as you like... I only ask that you turn her over after to my jurisdiction after you finish,” Andronicus said.  “I know this woman has caused Your Lordships great harm...”

“We wish you to stay, General,” Tess said calmly, too calmly.  She had sunk into the same quiet, dangerous mode she had been in while questioning Tess, and while questioning the Black Rose.  “So that you may hear any useful information we obtain from her.”  _And possibly, you could instruct us on how to use some of this equipment, if she has information that might save our friend!_  “As for now,” Tess leaned over towards the prone woman, and drew Fa’rallan, “its time to wake her up!”

As Fa’rallan slid alongside Ilia’s throat, Shaun rudely tossed a bucket of water into the assassin’s face.  Her eye flared open with a jump, a twitch that was cut short as she felt the cold steel of a dagger by her throat.

“Good morning,” Tess said quietly, her voice a terrifying whisper.  “Do not worry, you are bound... just like I was.  You will answer our questions,” the bard said with finality, not asking or brooking any dissent.  Ilia’s eyes betrayed a sneer, and Fa’rallan bit slightly closer to the assassin’s throat.

“How many troops does the Countess have, Ilia?” Tess asked quietly.  To her fury, the assassin gave a deep chuckle... Fa’rallan scratching her throat slightly as she laughed.

“You should already know, witch... considering what you did to Rogar!” Ilia growled.

“Why did the Countess take Lucius?” Shaun jumped in, his own voice dangerously quiet, as his hands toyed with the same rose colored rapier that had been Ilia’s bane only an hour or two before.  _I’m not sure I want to know the answer... but I must know!  Why?_

“Do I look like a sorcerer?  Or a demon?  I don’t know, you fool!” Ilia snarled at him.  For a second, Fa’rallan closed tighter on the assassin’s throat, before Tess withdrew the weapon and stood, looking at Shaun, Orion and Grumki.

“It’s clear she’s not going to cooperate,” Tess said, reading the defiance in the assassin’s eyes.  Tess eyed the instruments along the wall... wariness coming back into her head, as her humanity pushed aside her anger.  “I’m afraid we might have to start asking how to use some of those,” she whispered.  The thought of using them suddenly did not seem so welcoming... her human side was now frightened to touch one of them.

“Let me talk to her... Grumki has a way with assassins,” the half orc announced loudly and proudly.  Tess nodded to him, and Grumki stepped over towards the prone assassin, baring his tusks in a dangerous half orc smile.

“Last time I interrogated someone... it was a young man named Shivalas,” the cleric threw in her son’s name.  “When I looked at him, he peed all over the floor of the Temple of Kord.”  The cleric drew closer and closer to the woman, his shadow looming massive over her.  “I will resort to ever harsher things to you... if you do not cooperate.”  His bass was loud, rumbling, the full Intimidation of Kord on full display.

“Ha!” Ilia’s mezzo-soprano laughed echoed.  “It is unbecoming of a cleric, even a cleric of so obscure and pointless a diety as Kord, to lie to a prisoner!”  Her guffaws made Grumki’s greenish skin turn bright red with fury, and before anyone can say something, his massive paws grabbed Ilia by the throat and hefted her skyward.

“You doubt that Grumki can hurt you?!” an ear-splitting bellow came from his throat as he started to shake her, her legs flailing like those of a ragdoll.

“You honestly... expect...me... to... talk...when... I....am...being...choked?” Ilia managed to rasp out.  Tess tapped the half orc hard on the shoulder, and reluctantly Grumki let her drop to the ground.

_Perhaps its time for a new tack,_ Shaun thought, looking on as Ilia recovered.  Unlike Tess, his anger and fury stilled burned bright as Ilia's eyes still screamed defiance.

“Your son is dead... why should you think it would be...”

“You lie!” she positively snarled at him, leaning forward as if to try and rush him. 

_Ah... so I’ve hit a soft spot..._ Shaun smiled inwardly.  _Now to twist the knot a little bit._

“Why would I lie about such things?” Shaun said with a grin... even a deadly smile.  “Orion... if you please.  Go fetch the boy’s head.”

Ilia merely spit towards Shaun.  “You lie!  I will not believe such rubbish!  Shivalas is a strong, valiant young man!”

_While I wait, I might as well have some fun_ Shaun thought again, sadistically.  He grabbed her eyepatch, and whipped it over so it covered her good eye.  Moving it revealed to the world the empty socket that the long scar on her face ran over.

“Now... how do you honestly expect me to believe you when you cover my eyes like this?” she sneered again, engaging in her own mind game to try and irritate and annoy him.  “You obviously...”

As she continued to rant, Shaun roughly grabbed her by the hair, and drawing his dagger, began cutting pieces of it, and throwing the blond strands into her face.  It gave him a sense of satisfaction, of release, to see her elaborate blonde locks destroyed... a taste of what would happen when Orion returned.

“Why are you tossing your hair in my face!” she snapped, unable to see.  “What kind of interrogator are you?  You think I’ll talk just because you annoy me and tell me silly tales?”

Shaun stood and waited, enduring a few moments of her ranting, before Orion returned, with the severed head of the young man.  Carefully, Shaun brushed away the hairs on her face, and moved the eyepatch back. Just as Orion thrust Shivalas’ head, eyes replete with looks of abject terror, into her face.

As Ilia’s face contorts into a look of absolute horror, Shaun dryly commented, “I don’t lie about such things.”

A second later, Ilia retched into her own lap.  The look of terror, the look of horror in her eyes was invigorating almost.  _Now you feel what you’ve caused so many!_ Shaun wanted to shout.  Instead, he tossed the head into her lap, as Ilia started to softly mew, sobbing.

“Now that we’ve shown you what we can do... answer our questions,” Shaun said simply.  When he looked up, he saw Elenya and Tess were looking at him with looks of fright on their faces.  Their looks brought his humanity back again, and he dismissed his next plan to humiliate and frighten her.  _She’s broken now,_ Shaun thought, seeing her openly crying now, _She’ll answer your questions now._

“How many march with the Countess?” he sighed.

“I...I don’t know,” she said between sobs.  “I...I don’t know!  P...please...s...stop!”

“What are they going to do to Lucius?” he asked again, confident her response to the first question was truthful.  Her crying increased even more.

“I...I...I don’t know...s...she said s...she needed another...a...another to k...keep t...the balors in line...” Ilia sputtered between genuine tears.

_Another to keep the balors in mind?_ Shaun wondered, and his look spoke of his unasked question to Tess.

“Balors are extremely powerful demons... they don’t like to listen to any authority save force,” the bard said quietly.  “If she needs Lucius to go evil to help keep them in line... she’s having trouble with controlling her own ranks...”

_A very valuable piece of knowledge_, Shaun recognized with a nod.  He then turned back to Ilia, her head down, now only a shell of the defiant assassin that had been there only moments before.

“Does the Countess march with her army, or stay in Holstean?”

“S...she...she marches,” Ilia gurgled quietly.  With a nod of disgust, the party left her to the ‘care’ of General Andronicus, and marched up towards the throne room of the palace, to try and discover what really happened to Alexander...



The party’s arrival in the massive room they had once danced in at a gala caused quite a stir.  Court rumor had long linked them with Emperor Alexander, and almost immediately they were assailed with petitioners demanding to know where the Emperor was, as well as the status of their cases.

Overwhelmed, the party quietly deflated many of their hopes by telling them they were just as in the dark as everyone else, and in fact had come here to find out the Emperor’s fate themselves.  Couriers streak in and out, some from the nobles and merchants gathered inside, some from others not in the palace.

The ones that attract all attention are those bearing the livery of the Imperial family, which seem to arrive every five minutes.  Some claim that the Emperor is dead, and that Lucius Caladron has been proclaimed in his place.  Others say he is just fine, and marching on Holstean as they spoke.  One courier, clad in the colors of the Lord Holgren, even claimed that the Emperor had fought the Countess in a great battle, and had single handedly slain her.

Rather quickly, the party realized that they were stuck in the midst of a confusing maelstrom, and that likely no one understood what was happening...


----------



## Lela

Holy cow, what in the world _did_ happen out there?  These people have absolutley gone nuts.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

* Siabrey *  (typed by drag n fly)

_My Lucius, my dear dear Lucius_ Siabrey’s mind and heart were twisted up tighter than the grip she had on Kelir’s shattered pieces stuck through her belt. The sword, thank Heironeous, was still fully magical, although it would be difficult to repair. 

_“If ever your sword breaks, you must reforge it, and you alone.”_ Stodiana’s voice echoed through the hallways of Siabrey’s memory. _The magic in that sword is tied to the Sipner bloodline; it will not heed anyone else’s attempts to heal it._

_I never thought I’d need to reforge you, Kelir._ she thought to her sword. Its deep bass voice came back with a trace of sarcasm.

_”Neither did I. Then again, I never thought that either of us would be in the position that we are now.”_

Siabrey was confused by the sword’s ominous tone. _What do you mean?_

Her query was interrupted as her and her guard entourage turned a corner. The echoing clank of the guard retinue’s armor echoed, as before them lay a pair of heavy metal doors, propped open. Siabrey could feel the heat searing through its opening. 

“Thank you, gentlemen. I’ll take it from here.” Siabrey said to her guards. The coolness in her voice surprised her. At the loss of Lucius, everyone had fully expected her to fall apart, but some last inner reserve of strength was somehow holding her up. A part of her mind barely registered that it was the knowledge of the task at hand that was perhaps the only thing keeping the fighter from sinking into the oblivion of her mind as she headed through the open forge doors.

Inside, the room resembled an inferno from the pits of the Abyss. Fully five times as large as any forge she had been in, the temperature hovered around 105 degrees, kept constant by the row of fires at the back of the long narrow room. Siabrey instantly felt herself beginning to sweat under her armor.

As she entered, several very experienced looking dwarves and men looked up. It was hard to tell what they were more surprised at; the gender of the person entering the room, or pair of royal guards that had accompanied her and had now positioned themselves authoritatively on either side of the room’s entrance.

“Good day, miss. What can we do for you?” A tall dark-skinned man with arms like pythons stood and smiled guardedly at her.

“I require the use of one of your furnaces.” Siabrey said, beginning to strip off her armor. Several of the dwarves whistled at the craftsmanship as its stylings glimmered in the firelight.

The man also appraised her armor with a careful eye. “Do you need to be fixing that?”

“No, it is my sword that needs to be re-forged.” Siabrey pulled the broken pieces of Kelir from her belt and cradled them gently. 

“A sword? Let me see.” The man held out a hand and Siabrey passed over the pieces rather reluctantly. It felt hard to let Kelir go, even for a few minutes.

The smith tested the blade carefully, running a finger over the sandhog hilt wrapping and staring at the runes for a long while. “Well, I don’t think it’ll be that much of a problem. A few days time and we’ll…”

“The sword must be re-forged today…and I will do it.” Siabrey steeled her fiery eyes on the man and for the first time he noticed how they glowed exactly like his furnaces. A rumor ran through the back of his mind, _The Princess, the one who is married to the Emperor's heir, supposedly she has red eyes…and she is supposed to wield a katana, marked with runes just like this…_ Suddenly realizing exactly who he had in his forge, the man gulped and handed the sword pieces back quickly.  He somehow resisted the urge to immediately fall to his knees... she hadn’t demanded him to bow, and the last thing he wanted was to offend her.

“Of course, Your Highness. The forge is yours,” he stammered.

“Thank you, sir.” Siabrey inclined her head in a polite bow to the smith, and made her way over to the largest and hottest of the fires. Two of the dwarves brought her armor over and rested it beside her, but she barely noticed. Her mind flickered along with the flames, and she drew a deep breath.

_You must help me now, Kelir. I have never forged a blade before, let alone one as special as you._

_”I was made by your mother, Siabrey, and re-forged once by your father. The very blood that made me runs in your veins. Trust yourself; the fire will do the rest.”_

Nodding imperceptively, Siabrey reached for the pair of tongs by the fires edge. Gently grasping the upper point of her sword in it, she sent a swift prayer to Hieroneous to watch over her blade…and her lost love. She leaned forward, sliding her beloved blade into the hot flames, and waited. Counting silently in her head, she watched the blade grow hotter and hotter, till eventually its shade matched the color of her eyes. Pulling the metal free from the flames, she then repeated the process with the second half of the sword, stopping to unwrap the skin from the hilt. When both pieces were flaming slightly from the heat, she placed them both on the nearby slab of iron, positioning them so that the broken edges realigned.

Now came the hard part.

Lifting the hammer that would remake her sword, Siabrey sent a worried thought to Kelir. The sword’s response was strong and free from hesitation. _Strike true, Siabrey. I trust you._

Even the other smiths in the room held their breath as Siabrey’s hammer began to fall. Letting a fighter, even one as high-ranking as this, re-forge her own blade when none of them had any idea if she could even work a forge was troubling them. So far, she had done everything right, but now…

TING!

The echo of metal on metal resounded through the room; the returning echo a note so perfect that even Tess would have approved.

Siabrey smiled, and thanked every blacksmith she had ever watched forging a blade. Her arm settled into a steady rhythm of hammering the heated metal together, flipping the blade over to pound the other side before sticking it back into the flames to be reheated, and then hammering again.

She was several hours into the task before she even knew it. Kelir had helped her pass the time by singing her a strange tune that he said he had learned from her father. It was oddly comforting in the face of all her anxieties.

_ I hear some distant drumbeat
A heartbeat pulsing low
Is it coming from within
A heartbeat I don't know

A troubled heart knows no peace
From a dark and poisoned pool
Of liberty now lost
A pawn, an oppressors tool

Oh my heart be strong
And guide when eyes grow dim
When ears grow deaf with empty words
When I know there's life within

A change is slow in coming
My eyes can scarcely see
The rays of hope come streaming
Through the smoke of apathy

But oh my heart be strong
And guide when eyes grow dim
When ears grow deaf with empty words
When I know there's life within

May the spirit never die
Though a troubled heart feels pain
When this long winter is over
It will blossom once again_   (drag n fly’s note: this song is adopted from Loreena McKennitt’s “Breaking the Silence”. A beautiful song and a beautiful singer)

Stopping to take a break and steal a sip of water from a nearby barrel, Siabrey sat, turning her partially healed sword over and over in her hands. Although the blade still glowed red hot, she felt no pain from the heat. As she stared into the blade, her eyes marked that the runes, despite the sword’s metal having been drastically heated, were still glistening on its surface.

_ Oh Kelir, I miss Lucius._ she sighed softly. There was a pause, before the sword answered in a strangely pitched voice. _So do I._ Siabrey frowned. _What do you mean, Kelir?_ The sword heaved a sigh that only she could hear, and she felt its worry and concern for her flooding through her fingers. _You still don’t realize it, do you, Siabrey?_ 

_Realize what?_ she was concerned.

_Siabrey, open your eyes. Don’t you notice the way your friends were looking at you when Lucius was taken? The way those guards refuse to leave your side? Why the men and dwarves in this room are practically soiling themselves at your presence?_ At Siabrey’s quizzled stare Kelir vibrated softly in her hands.

_If Alexander is indeed dead, then Lucius would be Emperor. With him gone, you are technically the Head of State, if not Empress!_

Siabrey’s jaw dropped. With all that had been going on, she had totally forgotten that her recent marriage and Lucius’ anointment as Heir made her now, technically, the highest ranking noble around. Her limbs began to shake and she felt the usual admonitions and fears beginning to crop up. _I can’t be in charge! I don’t know the first thing about ruling an Empire! I’ll screw everything up!_ Even as they went screaming through her head however, another, quieter part of her mind began talking in a voice that was a surprising combination of her mother, Kelir, and Lucius. _We have faith in you._ they whispered. _You have spent most of your life around nobles. You are married to one of the youngest, yet most powerful nobles around. More than that though, Siabrey, you have noble blood, and fey blood, in your veins. And most importantly, you are not alone; you have your friends to help you and watch out for you._ The voices congealed into one that she knew very well.

_As will I._ Kelir’s steely voice was full of comfort and resolve. Even broken, it still was her strength.

Siabrey’s head lifted, a new strange look in her fiery eyes. Had Tess or Shaun seen her at that moment, they would have been shocked to see a deep calm and resolution burning within as she stood and made her way over to the forge and began to heat her sword once again.

Twenty hours later, the task was complete. Kelir’s shiny new surface gleamed as she pulled him from the bucket of water she had used to cool his fire. The surface, unmarred except by a string of indecipherable runes, glinted back at her. A dull round of applause echoed from the various corners of the room as the other occupants smiled at her success. Smiling back, Siabrey sheathed her sword quickly and gathered up her armor. Someone had taken the opportunity to clean and polish it for her while she had been busy, and she was deeply grateful for the gesture.

Exiting the boiling hot room, Siabrey breathed in deep the cool air of the corridors. 

“Where to now, Your Highness?” One of the guardsmen asked. It was not the same one that had accompanied her down to the forge; sometime during the night they had switched shifts on her.

Siabrey took one glance at herself. She was drenched in sweat, and her clothes were grimy. Smiling softly, she lifted her gaze to the guardsmen. “Where would you go if you were filthier than a hog and stank like one too?”

The two men chuckled; they were part of Alexander’s regiments and enjoyed a noble with a good sense of humor.

“Perhaps up to the late Empress’ bathing rooms?” one suggested.

Siabrey wrinkled her nose, then relaxed. As much as she had hated Zoe, a bath was sounding too good to miss. _Although I will have to bath alone_ she thought sadly, before steeling herself and gripping Kelir’s hilt securely.

“Lead me there.”


An hour and a half later, Siabrey stood staring at herself in one of the mirrors. The bath had been wonderful, exactly as she had needed, although one of the servant maids had looked at her strangely when she had brought Kelir into the bathing room. 

Now, her freshly scrubbed face looked back at her from the halo of her gleaming clean golden hair. In memory of Lucius, she had left her hair down and free from its usual braid.

The servant had found a set of robes of state in one of Zoe’s drawers. Complete with a stunning set of jewelry and a tiara that, while perhaps not as tasteful as those that Tess might have picked out, did complete the job, Siabrey felt like she had stepped into the late Empress’ footprints.

_Don’t be silly. You still have me._ Kelir’s voice laughed at her. Siabrey smiled as she agreed with him. The fighter had refused to be parted with the sword, and so, despite the maid’s horrified objections, she would be wearing him along with the robes. 

“Your Majesty? Are you ready?” the maid’s voice called to Siabrey from outside the door. The voice called her back into reality; that same voice had only a short while ago brought her news that the Emperor possibly was not dead. With that knowledge, in addition to the regular updates that she was getting of what was happening in the throne room, she had formed a plan.

“Yes, Majorine. I am ready.” _As ready as I’ll ever be._ Drawing a deep breath and squeezing Kelir’s hilt for luck, Siabrey turned and strode from the room, following the maid up to the main throne room. 

[Note from drag n fly*

After this interesting section about Siabrey and her sword, I thought that I should post the description of Kelir, so that people know exactly what he is 

Siabrey is a bondblade, and as such, recieves many benefits from her sword. The exact description of a bondblade can be found here http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44045 Tess’s character wrote the player class. I can however, tell you about Kelir.

He is a talking psychic katana, with a 15 Wis, 10 Int, and 15 Char. He has a deep Bass voice, and on top of all of the normal abilities that a bondblade gives, he has an additional ability (from It’s a Kind of Magic III) to give Siabrey Bull Strength (1d4 +1) once per day. The other additional ability (which actually did not get rolled up until the end of this weeks posting’s session, but that’s ok, I’ll post it here) is from “I Didn’t Know You Could Do That!” and adds an additional 1d6 fire damage. 

Hope you all are enjoying so far! Have a great day! ~ drag n fly]


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Chaos Resolved... Slightly?*

Tess looked about, lost in the sea of nobility and merchants now pressing around her.  The party had gone to bed the night before, and when they had come back early in the morning, the same chaos still abounded, and people still expected them to have answers.

“Madam!” a man from the crowd pushed forward, “Madam!”

Tess winced as she realized he was making a beeline straight towards her. 

“Yes?” she said rather guardedly, glancing at the others nearby for some support and/or distraction.

“Madam,” the man began.  “My name is Lord Eschelis Varron, and I currently have a case in front of His Majesty’s government regarding three acres of land that Lord...”

“Lord Varron, I told you yesterday, I _cannot_ speak for His Majesty’s government,” she snapped, recognizing the name.  She’d forgotten his face in the sea of people pressing them with petitions or asking for information, but she remembered his request well.  “Upon news of His Majesty’s state, we might be able to direct you on where to go, until then, you must remain patient!”

The man rolled his eyes, and gave a grumble before looking towards Shaun. 

“Don’t even think about it,” the rogue growled.  “Same goes for all of us.”  The man looked down, and then stormed off into the crowd, as others took his place.

“Why are they pressing us so hard for information, hon?” Elenya asked, brushing away another petitioner, a merchant who was complaining that a deal he’d signed had been violated.  Shaun turned from  “3 acre man,” as the party had begun calling him, and shrugged.

“I guess they remember us being close to Crown Prince Alexander during the chaos with his sister... maybe some of them assume we speak on his behalf.”  He kicked his foot around slightly, a motion Elenya recognized as a sigh of worry in him.  “Its not like anyone knows what happened down there for sure... no singly accurate report has come through... each one has been contradicted by the next.”

“No!  I don’t know what the status of the new taxation edict is!  Stop pestering me!” Orion snapped at another petitioner, and finally it seemed the crowd had understood the idea that the party were NOT messengers or representatives of the Imperial government.  The Provincial Chamberlain coming into the throne room also provided another target, and the crowd proceeded to start mobbing him for information.  Over the din, Tess and Shaun could both hear some noble families already starting to plot efforts to seize the throne if the Emperor indeed was dead.

“They’re like a pack of ravenous wolves,” Tess growled, as the nobles and merchants proceeded to corner the chamberlain, and the poor man was downed by a barrage of complaints, questions and demands.  “I truly understand why Alex didn’t like being Emperor.”

“Tons of work, annoying people, and political backstabbing... um.. yeah, I don’t blame him for hating it,” Orion chimed in.  “I need solace... peace and quiet...”

“I need nobles staying out of my face with problems that I can’t solve and don’t care to solve,” Shaun added grumpily.  Some of the nobles were already starting to trickle back, as it was apparent the chamberlain carried no news himself.  The trickle increased as a messenger in Imperial livery arrived and ignored the large crowd, instead headed towards the party.

Tess caught the messenger’s attention, and as he approached, she gave a gracious bow.  _Maybe something concrete this time?_

“Baroness Keldare?” the messenger asked, and Tess nodded.

“His Imperial Majesty has personally sent me to you, Lord Shaun Dice, Master Orion, Father Grumki, and other members of your group to convey the following message.”

“Firstly, that his Majesty was assaulted by poison five days ago.  He is currently recovering, and is expected to be at the head of his troops within the day.  Second, during this time when he was incapacitated, the Countess’ forces assaulted our positions.  During the confusion, some three score thousand of her troops managed to sidestep our forces, and are now marching north with all due speed for Irulas itself.

His Majesty is mounting as rapid a pursuit as he can organize, however, He doubts he will reach the city walls before the Countess does.  Therefore, His Majesty has charged me to inform you that your group... Baroness Keldare, Prince Lucius, Princess Siabrey, Lord Shaun Dice, Master Orion, Father Grumki, and the Wizard Barachis are charged with organizing and supervising the city’s defenses.  

You must merely hold the city till His Majesty can arrive, at which point he shall take over operations and destroy the Countess’ forces.  He knows you have fought demons and the like in the past, and he is counting on your experience to save the city of Irulas and its six score thousand residents during this dark time.  In addition, His Majesty begs you to check with the court mages regarding the magic questions about a certain item you asked about earlier,” the messenger added, before taking a large breath.

There was a distinct pause from the party, as the mouths of all were agape.

_Us... organize the city’s defense?  I don’t know how to organize the defense of a city!_ Tess’ mind gasped.  _I tell tales, I fight a little... I’m not a General!_

The silence was finally broken by Elenya giving Shaun a nervous smirk.  “Hon, close your mouth.  He said defend the city, not clean its coffers dry.”  A slight push with her hand caused his mouth to close with a click, but he still stared straight ahead, frightened.

By this point, the rest of the petitioners had noticed the messenger as well, and quickly the swarming about the party continued.  Tess, Shaun, Orion and Elenya quickly found themselves herded further and further into a corner, as nobles, dignitaries and elites pressed them for information.  On their statement as to what the letter said, there was general air that many regarded the note as dubious.  Pressure once again remounted for them to take charge, take control, even as they wished not to....


----------



## K_S_Snyder

EV: ick!  I would NOT want to be responsible for organizing military forces as a player...  I bet THIS made you a little unpopular as GM's go.  

I am glad that Alexander is still around but, out of curiosity, did you actually consider  really killing him off and really making Lucius / Siabrey the Empirical couple?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Um... not too much really.  The PCs were 15th level by this point, and I'd decided it was high time that they start issuing orders, instead of recieving them... a way to spice things up a little, considering they'd been running on quest after quest for most of the previous slew of sessions.  

I don't think the players minded too much... Siabrey's player got into the role really well (as you'll see shortly), and no sooner had the message been recieved than the party began plotting and peppering nearby officers and commanders with questions and orders.  The actual "planning" didn't take long either... perhaps a half hour at most.

None of the players have a military background or an interest in military history (that I know of... I myself am going to grad school partly to study military history), but they jumped in with gusto.  The battleplans were almost entirely their making... and I was very very impressed with how well thought out they were. 


As for Alexander, I started the session without knowing for sure what I was going to do with him.  I left things hanging at the end of the previous session on purpose (let them sit and stew for a couple days, build up some anticipation for this session  ), and hadn't really decided the final results... other than the trap I laid for them.

I eventually decided Alex was alive about five minutes before I had the messenger come in and inform them of such.  As much as I plan monsters and encounters ahead of time, many of the plot points are run, "on the fly," so to speak.  Keeps everyone guessing and on their toes.


----------



## Lela

Including you.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Hehe... yeah.  For me, the unexpected turns are some of the fun of being a DM 

*A Noble Is Born, Part One* - typed by drag n fly

Suddenly, from the rear of the room, the sharp sound of a staff being tapped loudly against the marbled floor echoed through the massive chamber.

“The Princess Siabrey Sipner-Caladron!” an equally loud voice yelled. The crowds of petitioners parted on impulse, and the party suddenly found themselves at the edge of a clear pathway that led from the ornate double doors up to the throne. The figure standing framed in the open doorway stepped forward, and they all gasped.

“Is that….Siabrey?” Shaun asked in a hushed voice. 

It was indeed the fighter, although she looked as none of the party had ever seen her before. Her short, muscular frame was shrouded in elegant white robes of state, her obviously newly re-forged sword swinging from her hip. Long golden hair hung down past her waist, framing a copper-skinned face with eyes as red as a desert’s sunset. Eyes that whirled with heartbreaking loss, glossed over with the knowledge that she had a duty to perform that could not be denied. The noble blood in Siabrey had awoken.

The hush on the crowd was maintained as Siabrey strode forward, head lifted with a strength and pride that was superficial only. Inside, she was being torn between her heart’s desire to flee and find Lucius, and her mind’s wisdom that she could not desert the Empire…_her Empire._ Kelir reminded her.

All of her concentration was on walking; somehow she had found a gate halfway in between her normal strutting pace and a noblewoman’s simpering glide, and she was focusing on maintaining it.

As she passed by the party however, and saw their dropped jaws and widened eyes, Siabrey paused momentarily and gave them a wink. Her joy was forced; inside she was trembling with trepidation at what she was about to do.

Taking the last few steps down the cleared pathway, Siabrey mounted the dais, turned, and with deliberate slowness, sat down in the massive gilt throne. A murmur ran through the crowds. Siabrey resisted squirming, she felt like a bug on display up here, with hundreds of eyes focused on her, and barely even registered Kelir’s comment that her exotic looks meshed well with the equally exotic throne.

Taking a deep breath and swallowing, she raised an arm in salute.

“Petitioners!” she projected, feeling incredibly grateful that her voice came out strong and sure. “Pending valid news about the Emperor’s condition, all petitions will be held until further notice.” This announcement caused an uproar in the crowd as shouts of shock and rage echoed through the chamber. Obviously these nobles were not used to _not_ having their complaints listened to.

“However!” Siabrey shouted over the crowd, suddenly glad of the fact that her voice was battlefield honed. “However,” she continued, as the voices quieted momentarily, “A list shall be taken of your petitions, until they can be managed by the appropriate parties. ” The mood of the crowd changed as quickly as a dragon turns in the air. Now the nobles were cheering and shouting her name, those that knew it. She gave a short nod to the Imperial Chamberlain; the one who had announced her entrance and followed her into the room. He nodded back and took up a position at the base of the throne to the left. 

“Form a line here, please! Form a line to have your petitions taken!” his reedy voice called out. Immediately, there was a great deal of pushing and shoving as all the nobles attempted to be first at the same time. There was one particularly annoying individual who kept screaming about his “three acres”…

Siabrey shook her head at the din they were making, reminded of the way a pack of dogs fought over who was to be the first fed. Inclining her head in the party’s direction, she gestured with her hand toward a doorway to the right, where a set of guards already stood. Taking her hint, Tess led the others in that direction. They passed through the open door and found themselves in a circular war room. Books and charts of all kinds lay scattered about the various tables. The room, normally unused in peacetime, was filled with the fresh odor of sweat and fear that accompanied war-driven times.

Siabrey entered the room a few minutes later, said a few swift words to the guards, and closed and locked the door behind her. She leaned against it for a brief moment, finding solace in its firm surface, before opening her eyes and surveying her friends. Up close, they could see that her facade was just that, and already threatening to crumble. In their eyes she could see recent pain and triumph, and she didn’t have to ask about what they had done to Ilia.

“So…am I doing a good job as a noble?” she inquired, trying to break the awkward silence that had filled the room. As usual, Shaun, with his reliable rapier wit, grinned.

“Siabrey, if I didn’t know any better, I would have said Alexander himself was up on that throne, bossing those nobles around. I think he would have used more swearing though.”

Siabrey grinned back once weakly before settling down to business.

“You look….good, Siabrey.” Tess said caustiously. _Wearing nice clothes, fully cleaned, and with jewelry!?! This is NOT the Siabrey that I know…_

“Thank the maid,” Siabrey brushed off the compliment. There were more important things at hand. She drew another deep breathed and forced the steel back into her face and voice. 

“So, what did you learn from Illia?”

Tess proceeded to spend the next few minutes laying out all the information that the former assassin had given them; regrettably little. Siabrey listened carefully to Ilia’s numbering of the troops, and tried hard not to cry at her description of what the Countess wanted with Lucius. When Tess mentioned that the Countess was indeed marching with her army, Siabrey looked up sharply, and revenge glinted in her eyes.

_So, the Countess is coming here. Which means that she’ll have Luke with her. Which means that I will have the opportunity to slice her into little pieces and…save my love._ She refused to think of what the Countess’ influence could have already done to Lucius. 

_It is best not to think of such things at this time…._ Kelir’s soothing voice commented.

She was saved from further depressive thoughts by a loud knock on the door.

“Ahh, right on time.” Siabrey straightened and went to open the heavy oak door. Four heavily armed men entered, carrying their helms in their arms and looking as if they weren’t quite sure what they were doing here.

“Gentlemen, thank you for coming on such short notice. I am sorry to have had to summon you from your troops.” Siabrey inclined her head in a short bow to each of them. 

“I have to admit, Majesty. I wasn’t sure what to expect when you summoned us here. I mean, with the news of the Emperor and all…” 

“The news on the Emperor is inconclusive, although the last report I received informed me that he is very much alive and on his way here.” Siabrey interrupted, her fiery eyes authoritative. “But until we know for sure, we will act under the assumption that he is alive, and do what he would do were he here in our stead.” The generals looked impressed by her speech, as did the others in the room.

Siabrey’s eyes met each general’s, who slowly dropped their own gazes.

“Now then,” she continued. “Since my friends and I are in charge of the defense of this city, I think we should begin planning the fortifications. I would not wait until the Countess was knocking at our walls to have a suitable defense plan in place.”

“Agreed.” One of the generals looked around for a convenient place to put his helm, and finding none, placed it on the floor under one of the larger tables.

“Now then, where is that map…” he murmured.

Tess and the others stood back as the general, looking disgustedly over the cluttered table, heaved it over, knocking everything to the floor. The now debunked map fluttered to the floor on top of the mess, and the general grabbed it with a flourish and spread it out on the now clean table. Siabrey looked on with an amused expression, before bending over the map with all of the others.

“Ok, here we are in the palace middle of the city.” The general started, explaining the map to the others. “Now, these two lines around the perimeter are the outer and inner walls. The inner walls are 50 feet high; the outer walls 30.”

“The walls don’t go all the way around.” Shaun noticed, frowning at the squiggles on the paper.

The general shook his head. “No, but the river forms the border on the West side, and the mountains to the East.”

“Is the river fordable?” Siabrey asked. _That’s a big chunk of land to defend if it is…_ But the general was already shaking his head. 

“Not at this time of the year. Tonight is Midsummer’s Eve, and even though the river is at its lowest, it is still a quarter mile wide and some 40 feet deep; any invading army would need boats, lots and lots of boats, and we would be able to pick them off easily as they came across the water. No, no sensible army commander would attack that way.”

Tess gave a start at hearing the date. With all of the excitement over the past few weeks, she had completely lost track of time. “Midsummer’s Eve, that means that tonight is my birthday…” she mused quietly to herself. Siabrey heard her and gave the bard a funny look, coupled with an odd smile. _Tess’ birthday? I wonder…_

Shaun was still staring at the map, turning his head sideways to try to get a better idea of what all the little symbols meant. “So, if the river is safe, where are they most likely going to attack?”

“Very good question. Based on our analysis,” the general nodded at his three compatriots, who all nodded back “we are in agreement that the attack is most likely to come here.” The general pointed to a thin valley between the sheer cliffs that lined the city’s East side. “There is only the outer wall to breach in this location, and an invading army could overpower our defenses and get into the heart of the city by sheer numbers.”

“Then this is where the major defense will have to be set up.” Tess finished.

“Yes. If it’s not too much trouble,” the general turned to Siabrey. “We would like you and your companions to be stationed here, on the outer wall above that valley. We have heard the tales of your effectiveness in combat with the demons, and it would be good for the troops to see their Commander right in the thickest of the fighting along with them.”

“Of course we’ll be there.” Siabrey said smoothly, after a quick glance at the others to be sure it was alright. _And if this is where the Countess tries to get in, she’ll have a surprise waiting for her…my sword._

Thoughts of the Countess caused Siabrey to look up at the general and inquire, “Where is the Countess’ army exactly?”

“Honestly, we’re not sure.” The general shrugged, looking slightly embarrassed. “She could be two days out or two weeks out for all we know.”

“Don’t you have spies out?” Orion asked; the first time that the monk had spoken. The general shook his head. “We do, but they keep disappearing, or coming back in multiple pieces, or burned beyond recognition.” 

_Hmm…._ Orion thought.

“We have found out some information though.” The general added quickly, as if to make up for the lack of knowledge of their foes whereabouts. “We do know that the Countess has demons with her, as many as four red dragons, and bombards.”

“Bombards? What are bombards?” _I don’t remember seeing that in Lucius’ books of warfare…_ The thought of Lucius brought a cramp to her gut, and she swiftly began thinking of other things, like Tess’ birthday…


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Noble is Born, Part Two*

“Bombards are like beer barrels on wheels, Majesty. They can blast stones or iron balls great distances at great speed.”

“They sound useful. Do we have any?” Shaun asked.

The general smiled with pride. “Indeed we do. In fact, my section of the army is in charge of them.”

“We still need to plan how to defend the valley.” Tess said, pointing. “Maybe we can put spellcasters or the like on top of the cliff? That way they can rain down fireballs and flamestrikes on the hordes below.”

The generals nodded. “It’s a good idea. Unfortunately, unless we use magic to put troops up there, it would take a very long time, more time than we might have actually.”

“Tess and I know levitation magic,” Elenya cut in helpfully. “Maybe we can do it?”

“Not alone.” Siabrey added. “I’ll send some of the court mages to help you out.”

“I can also put the Casalad Rangers up on the cliffs as well.” One of the other generals offered. “They are elite archers, very skilled.”

“I also have a small group of ranged troops to help out.” The last general offered.

Siabrey nodded. “Good. It sounds like we’ve got the cliff covered. Now then, there is one more defensive area to discuss.” She leaned over the table and pointed to the small triangles that represented camps that had been drawn on the North side of the map.

“What about the dragons?”

The generals looked at each other, confused. “We are honestly not sure, My Lady.” One of them finally said. “Lucius and Alexander never told us their plans about using the dragons. We were hoping you could tell us. You see, we are inexperienced with their combat skills, and so are unsure as to how best to use them.”

“Well, you could put some of them on the cliffs to help protect the valley.” Tess pointed out.

“Maybe…” Siabrey was looking over the map with a furrowed brow. Something Luke had told her, a seemingly life-time ago, was surfacing in her brains. 

_”See Siabrey, when you are being attacked, you want something solid at your back, like a wall or river, to prevent your enemy from sneaking up behind you.” Luke had said. They were laying naked together in their bed in a Temple, going over strategy books while Lucius tried to learn the finer points of being an army commander. Siabrey had frowned, turning the page. 

“But it says here that if you’re attacked by an overwhelming force that that is a bad idea, because they can break through your lines and pin you against the river, breaking you up into smaller groups and destroying those one by one.”

“Ahh, that is true, my love.” Lucius had nuzzled her. “However, if your enemy knows that they have a change of crushing you, and they become overconfident, they can become careless and leave their rear flanks open.” He turned the page and they looked over the picture of a surprised-looking army being destroyed by calvary from the rear. “That means that you can send friendly troops around to attack them from behind…”_

“And catch them between your two armies and destroy them.” Siabrey finished out loud. 

The generals and her friends looked at her in surprise. She blinked, and then pointed out the large area to the South of the city where the Countess’ army would march from.

“With an army that huge, the Countess is going to be unlikely to be watching her rear and flanks. We could send in a contingent of dragons, have them attack from behind, and sweep the enemy ranks forward. They would be facing foes to the front and the rear! I wouldn’t be surprised if some of them fled!” 

“That…is a good idea.” One of the general sounded surprised. “I wonder why I didn’t think of it.” Siabrey smiled, pride showing clearly over her face. 

_Thank you Luke, for making me study those books with you. Perhaps I can save a few lives with that knowledge, even if I couldn’t save you…_ A sudden wave of sadness and exhaustion washed over her, reminding her that it had been over a day since she had last slept or ate. Strangely, she felt no concern. In fact, she was dreading the moment when she had to close her eyes to sleep, for behind them she saw only Lucius’ face, not even hearing her pleas as he disappeared into the Countess’ embrace.

“I recommend talking to the dragons before we assign them anywhere.” Siabrey said, shaking herself back to the present. “Alisandra will know how to best use her troops. I will send for her.”

Siabrey excused herself into the hallway, looked up and down till she spotted a servant and called him over.

“Send for the dwarf Alisandra at once. She should be in the camps to the North. Please tell her to come as quickly as she can, it is a matter of great importance to the defense of the city.”

“Right away, Majesty.” The servant bowed and turned to go. Siabrey caught him by the shoulder and turned him to face her. “Wait. I have another, much more personal favor to ask…” she said, and got a wicked grin as she pulled out her money sack.

Alisandra arrived a short while later. She had been in the castle looking for the party, and had run into a group of servants speaking her name in the corridor.

“Alisandra, how are you? You look tired.” Siabrey smiled as the dwarf entered the war room. The dragon in disguise did indeed look exhausted, she had obviously run to the castle. Nevertheless, she looked concernedly at Siabrey. “I am well. And you?” A haunted look passed briefly across Siabrey’s face before she could hide it. “As well as can be expected. You came quickly.”

“I was already in the castle. I have news.” Siabrey motioned for the other women to take  a seat and poured her a glass of the wine that she had ordered for the generals.

“Thank you.” Alisandra emptied the drink in a few gulps before drawing a deep breath. “The dragon’s training is complete. There were a few problems; mostly with riders not understanding their mounts entirely, but the mounts corrected the problem. Your dragon riders are ready and willing to serve you.”

“Excellent. I am glad to hear it.” Siabrey refilled Alisandra’s drink and pushed it back towards her. “We need your advice on something. You see here, on this map of the city, we have marked where the Countess’ army is most likely to attack.” Briefly, Siabrey told the silver dragon of their plans, and of her own idea of how to use the dragons. Alisandra nodded throughout the exchange. “They are all very good plans. However, I have a slightly better idea on how to use the dragon riders.”

“That is the reason we called you in. We figured you would best know how to effectively use the other dragons.”

“Well, its very similar to your idea. We’ll split the dragons and their riders into two groups. One group we’ll position here on top of the cliff to wait with the archers.” Alisandra pointed. “And the other group we’ll position north of the city. When the attack comes, they will fly over the battlefield and strafe the enemy with their breath weapons, as well as take out any flying troops that the Countess has, such as the other dragons.

Siabrey looked over the dragon’s need drawnings with a critical eye. “They  sound good. You be careful though, ok Alisandra. Xanadu would kill us if anything happened to you.”

The dragon twitched her lips slightly. “That big silver lug of mine had better be careful himself, else I’ll hunt down his spirit and beat him.” 

Her response reminded Siabrey too much of similar words she had said to Lucius. She nodded to Alisandra, and excused herself. Shuddering slightly, she made her way across the room to the door and checked outside. Servants were running past, carrying decorations, all types of food scattered on plates, and barrels and barrels of alcohol. One of the closest ones saw her and gave a double thumbs up, grinning wildly. It was the same servant that she had sent out in the first place. Satisfied that all was in order and that something was finally going right, Siabrey closed the door again and smiled at the others in the room.

“Siabrey, what’s going on out there?” Shaun asked with a raised eyebrow.

The fighter smiled. “Why don’t you all come and see. I believe this war party is over, my good generals. Would you care to accompany me back to the throne room?”

With a large group of rather confused looking individuals following her, Siabrey made her way across the room to the other doorway that lead to the throne room.

“Siabrey, what do you have planned?” Tess asked as she followed the fighter.

“Oh, nothing much. Just a little impromtu celebration, my dear bard.” Siabrey opened the door with a flourish and a smile. “Happy birthday, Tesseron.”

Tess’ jaw dropped. For once, she was speechless. The usually dapper throne room had been transformed into a gala. Streamers hung from the paintings and along the walls. The brightly colored cloths that covered that tables that had been set up along the far wall could barely be seen for the sheer amount of food that adorned them. Finger foods of all sorts jostled for position among breads, jams, and desserts of all kinds. Anything that could be found and brought up in a hurry was there. Adjacent to the table, opened barrels overflowed with ales, beers, rums, as well as several very fine stocks. The highlight of the spread however, was a massive gold and green frosted cake, five tiers high, and topped with a miniature, but very beautiful, golden harp.

The room was already crowded with the commanders and high ranking officers of the army. Laughter and merriment filled the room to overflowing.

“You did all this…for me?” Tess’ voice cracked, her eyes slightly tearing up.

Siabrey shrugged, but smiled moderately. “Mostly. I thought it would also be a good way to improve the moral of the commanders. You know, as slight relaxation before the upcoming fight.” _Luke and Xanadu always said a happy army fought better... I am assuming that applies to officers as well.  _She gestured towards the heavily laden tables. “I had the servants grab anything they could in such a short time.”

Shaun meanwhile had stepped out into the throne room. Glancing around, he whistled at the piles of food and alcohol. “You must have raided the palace cellars to get all that, Siabrey.” 

Now the fighter truly grinned. “Hey, I figure if I’m in charge, I might as well spend a little bit of the gold that comes with the job. Oh and by the way,” she leaned towards Shaun. “That harp on the cake? Yeah, its real gold.” The rogue stared at her in shock. 

“I’m rubbing off on you way too much,” he commented.

By now, the rest of the party had entered the room and also stood glancing around, their eyes filled with shock and wonder. Alisandra was the first to recover. A smiling hovering in her eyes, she nudged Siabrey gently. “I don’t see any of the nobles here, do you?” The fighter snorted. “No, I preferred to leave them out of this. I did however, invite the Court Mages. They should be here in a while to talk about, you know, the staff.” She swallowed hard. “But enough business. Tess, this is your special night. Enjoy it.”

Siabrey then proceeded to walk out into the room, clap her hands, and introduce all of her friends to the commanders. They all clapped and cheered; the parties’ fighting reputation had preceded them. They especially clapped for Tess... after all, she was the birthday girl.

“Now Tess,” Siabrey said, pulling her friend aside. “I know that normally people don’t like to play on their birthdays, but I wasn’t sure if you’d want me to hire several other bards, their music so pales in comparison to yours…”

“I’m glad that you didn’t.” Tess smiled, still overwhelmed. “This may be my birthday, but nothing gives me more pleasure than playing for an appreciative audience.” Siabrey nodded understandable. “Then go right ahead, my dear.” She said, pointing up to the dais. “I will bring you a slice of your cake and some ale.”

“Being served by the Empress, the best birthday present ever.” Tess winked. Siabrey smiled, but it was veiled at the memory of her title. _If fate looks upon me kindly, I am merely a Princess... with a Prince at my side..._


----------



## Lela

Wow, I'm starting to feel a deep connection with Siabrey.  Well done EV.


----------



## skullsmurfer

I have been very impressed with you postings.  Your characters are very appealing and the action is great.  I can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Parlan

Great Posts as always!

I stopped reading for just a few days, and suddenly there s tons of updates to catch up on!  Thank you Emperor Valerian and Drag n Fly!


BTW, Emperor V, what kind of military history are you studying?


----------



## Parlan

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm starting to feel a deep connection with Siabrey.  Well done EV.




Alright, I ve been dying to ask for a while now: Lela you follow like, every single story hour on the boards, how do you find the time to do it?

I keep thinking, is she retired? Nah, retired people don t frequent EnWorld!

Is she a student? Nah, even students take breaks to like sleep and eat!

How do you do it!?!?!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Parlan said:
			
		

> BTW, Emperor V, what kind of military history are you studying?




Well, it's going to be some combination of Russian and military history.  Right now some of the things that have caught my attention are the Russo-Japanese war, and the various dealings of the nascent Russian Empire with the Kingdom of Poland.




			
				skullsmurfer said:
			
		

> I have been very impressed with you postings. Your characters are very appealing and the action is great. I can't wait for the next installment.




Glad to hear you like it.  Next section or two should be up later tonight.




			
				Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm starting to feel a deep connection with Siabrey. Well done EV.




Part of that is because that with the exception of Tess, Siabrey is the deepest character in the group... its easier to write about her emotions and Tess'.  The other, quite obviously, is her player is helping me write up the story thread.   Drag n fly deserves alot of credit for the last couple sessions... I would have been swamped without her help.


----------



## Lela

Actually I am a student.  Multimedia, in fact.  So I spend a lot of time using a computer.  It really helps to have something to do (that doesn't take forever to set up) when I need a break or when somethng else is happening.  For example, right now this computer is working in high gear to Render out a Video for one of my final projects.  Been at it for 15 minutes and only 36% done.  Since I can't do anything else while that's going on, boom, I check the boards.

Lately it's becoming harder of course.  Finals plus EV (who never stops posting long updates) but it's still fun.  Also, I don't have a life.  Lost it a year or so back somewhere in Idaho.  The search teams have been called off but I'm still hoping for some kid to stumble over it _and return it (ya hear me kid, that's not your's!)._

Oh, I'm actually a guy.  When I signed up on the boards some years back (just after 3.0 came out) I used the name of a favorite character for the screen name, thinking I probably wasn't going to be around much (I was wrong).  Since it's so much hassle to change it and find all my threads again I've kept it.  And there seems little point in mentioning my gender in every post.  It's not a big deal.  I once worked at a call center and the phone line going out of there combined with steryotypes and puberty had me being called "Mam" all day.  Such is life really.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Staff of Graz’zt* - mostly typed by drag n fly

“Don’t be so sure, Tess. I have more surprises in store for you.” Siabrey said to try to cover her pain with a wink as she headed over to the table and toped a plate with a massive slice of cake and the golden harp. Meanwhile, Tess made her way up to the dais, and settled down on a small but comfortable chair that had been set up there. Stroking her harp strings lovingly, she began a series of compositions detailing the parties various encounters with demons. She thought briefly about playing Siabrey and Lucius’ love song, but decided against it in the face of their recent loss of the Heir. Instead, she stuck to the battle songs. Her music rose in the air, almost thick enough to taste. Many of the commanders echoed the chorus’ back at her; as usual, Tess’ voice was beyond compare.

The party spent most of the next hour talking with the commanders and officers about the upcoming battle. Most were not that concerned about the Countess’ overwhelming numbers; offense was much harder than defense when you’re in a city. It was the rumors of dragons and demons that had the army concerned. Shaun and the others worked hard to assure the officers that the demons were, in fact, slayable, and Shaun’s descriptions of the horrors that had killed in the Temple of Hextor set many a commanders fears to rest.

The party was so busy initially, that they did not see the Court Mages arrive, and it was only when the Chamberlain came up to Siabrey and told her that Aeron and the others were waiting in the war room that she even remembered that she had contacted them.

Finding the others quickly, she rushed them into the war room, making sure the door was clearly locked behind them as they entered.

“I see we are not important enough for your counsel,” Aeron sniffed. Apparently Siabrey’s promotion had not elevated her position in his mind, for he stared coldly at her. She didn’t rise to his ruse however, and merely bowed slightly to each of them.

“My apologies, gentlemen. Tonight is Tess’ birthday, and I felt that a celebration before the war would get everyone’s spirits up. You are all, of course, invited. There is much ale and wine to be had.” Siabrey smiled slightly, hoping that the gluttony of the mages would win them to her side. Although she saw several of their eyes light up at the mention of ale, Aeron cut of her gesture with a hand.

“No, we have much more research to do tonight. However, since you have taken the liberty of summoning us here, we might as well tell you what we have learned.”

Siabrey’s nostrils flared slightly at the man’s arrogant tone, but she nodded and gestured for him to continue.  As Aeron was about to speak, he in turn was cut off by one of the older mages... whose eyes _had_ glinted at the possibility of entertainment.  On the subject of the staff, however, the man’s eyes were glum.

“It is as we feared, Majesty,” she man stepped forward.  “The staff must be taken to the Abyss and neutralized.”

“Neutralized?” Siabrey raised an eyebrow.  “Why can’t we just break it here?”  _I’m sure there’s a ‘very very important magic hojo reason,’ but I want to know!_  “And why the Abyss?”  The man sighed, and began to explain.  To her surprise though, his voice didn’t change to the tone of an adult talking to a small child... it was grave, and full of concern.

“Majesty, you see...” he started, before looking off to the side in thought, trying to decide how to properly explain the nature of the universe.  “Majesty... there are many... um... ‘planes,’ if you will... worlds in essence.  Our Empire is a large and very important part of our world, but our world is one among many.  The Abyss is one of these other worlds.”  Siabrey nodded her head slowly... so far she was able to follow the man.

“So the stories of demons coming up from the ground are just mother’s tales to scare children?  There is no hell beneath our feet, replete with demons and devils?” she gave a wry grin.  To her surprise, many of the mages grinned back at her slight poking attempt at humor.  _Good... their not sulking anymore at least._

“Not quite... the Nine Hells of Baator are an independent plane of their own that houses devils, not demons... but we’re diverging,” the man lowered his head, and cleared his throat.  “Now... this fact is recognized by very few throughout all of these worlds, but good and evil are not mutually exclusive... indeed, the multiverse requires both in order to survive.”  Siabrey tilted her head in confused. The mage growled softly and waved his hands in frustration. 

“Hmm... how to... aha!” he raised a finger in triumph. “Good and evil are like a pendulum,” he started quickly, holding out one hand, palm up, while holding the other one over it, index finger pointed down.  “The multiverse and fate inherently work to try and keep a balance between the two,” he held his index finger directly over the middle, keeping it still.

“It takes a great deal to move this pendulum... all the minor balors in the Abyss could be slain and the pendulum would barely move.  However, if something as vastly powerful and vastly evil as _Graz’zt himself_ were to be destroyed... the pendulum would move,” the mage set his finger in motion, first towards the left.  “Initially, the multiverse would shift towards good.  But as time progressed, the system would try to correct itself, and the pendulum would shift towards evil to do so.”  He moved his finger back and forth, “it will keep sliding back and forth until it has reached balance again.”

Siabrey shook her head in confusion, “so why don’t we want to destroy the staff and kill Graz’zt again?  You just said it would shift towards goo...”

“NO MAJESTY!” the man almost bellowed at her.  She recoiled slightly, and he got a frustrated look on his face, before starting again, more insistently, “If you destroy the staff, and destroy Graz’zt, yes... the system shall swing towards the side of good, but then... watch Majesty... it will swing decidedly towards evil by just as great an amount.  In effect, Your Majesty’s actions will cause, in the future, an evil that Graz’zt would pale in comparison to.  It might not strike our world, but it would strike _some_ world... and likely kill thousands...”

“Hogwash,” Orion snorted.  “I might not be mage, but I still know evil has no place.  We should take that staff, and run up to the tops of Mount Celestia with it... the place where evil is completely destroyed!  I’m sure the other ‘worlds’ or whatnot would only thank us!”  His rant could have gone on longer had Siabrey not raised her hand for quiet.

“If we cannot destroy it, how do we ‘neutralize,’ as you say, the staff?” Tess asked.  _If we can render it harmless, without destroying it or killing Graz’zt, we might just accomplish the same goal without the bad results..._

“The staff has two ends... you must take the end empowered with ice to a fiery layer of the Abyss... Graz’zt home world, and dip it into a pool of demonic lava.  You must then take the end of the staff imbued with flame to an icy layer of the Abyss, and purge its flames with ice.  Finally, the staff must be taken to Graz’zt’s home layers, and left there.”

“Wait wait wait...” Shaun raised his hands, “so we’ve got to travel to three different, ‘layers,’ ‘planes,’ or whatnot in the Abyss, and leave this staff off in Graz’zt home turf?  Why can’t we neutralize it and keep it here, where we could watch it?  Or break its ends and hide them, so people need to rebuil...”

The mage rolled his eyes, and began speaking to Shaun in a patronizing voice.  “If you _break_ the staff... you merely set Graz’zt free... in _this_ world!  Not with his limited powers that he has now, but with his FULL set of powers!”  The mage shuddered.  “If you take the staff up to Mount Celestia, where all evil is immediately destroyed never to return, then the shift of good and evil will began, with disastrous consequences for some, if not ALL of the worlds!”

“Do you know yet where in these worlds we need to go?” Siabrey asked.  _I’m assuming its us that will have to go... assuming Luke and Alexander are ok..._  The split second thought of Luke made her twitch, but she managed to hide her feelings.

“We’re still trying to find that, Majesty,” Aeron finally spoke again.  “There are many many layers of the Abyss... we are trying to find ones with enough power and connection to Graz’zt that they would be effective, but yet are safe... relatively speaking, of course... for Your Majesty to travel in.”  Siabrey nodded.

_He didn’t sound condescending for once... amazing..._


After the doors to the war room had closed, Siabrey gave a long sigh.  The thought of having to basically travel to hell, after all the events that had happened that day, was starting to take its toll on her... and her friends could plainly see it.

“Siabrey, look.  They said they need to do more research... maybe we won’t have to go after all,” Tess offered.  “You’re the Crown Princess now... I’m sure you could find someone to take it down there for us.”  Tess’ face visibly winced at this comment... she herself didn’t like the idea of letting ‘someone else’ take that monstrosity.

The reflexive grip of Siabrey’s hand on Kelir showed that she didn’t either.  _That black staff has caused so many so much harm!   It caused Mephys to burn, it caused Kulloden to burn, it has the blood of tens of thousands to its name, it corrupted Lucius..._  Her look of anger tumbled into a look of depressed horror, and it took her a few seconds to hide her face behind the facade.  Her defenses were slowly wearing down... she wasn’t going to be able to keep up the happy exterior much longer.

Shaun saw this as well, and walked over, putting an arm around Siabrey.  As her protestations that she was fine rolled off her tongue, he smiled and shook his head.

“No... you’re not.  Now... I’d like to go back to an idea I had a long long time ago, Elenya,” he turned to his wife, who looked confused.  “I believe when you two were bathing and talking about Lucius, I made an invitation, and your response,” he pointed at Siabrey, “was... ‘in a cold day in hell.’  Well, it appears somewhere in hell _it is_ cold right now... soooo....”  His face was already giggling, and he deftly dodged Siabrey’s elbow.  She broke into a small smile as she was joined by Elenya, and Shaun laughed as they pummeled him.  His mission had been accomplished.

“C’mon you crazy fool!” Elenya laughed.  “Let’s get back to the party... Siabrey, you’re coming with!  You need some relaxation!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Party Winds Down* - half drag nf ly, half me

The group returned to the party, and an affair worthy of an Imperial celebration was underway.  Wine flowed, laughter filled the air, and it was to Siabrey’s relief that she saw her formerly tense commanders and their subordinates relaxing, laughing, joking, or lounging around.  She was even more relieved to see a couple of the mages had joined in... perhaps they could be beachheads for improving relations between the group and the Imperial Mages Council.

Earlier in the night, Siabrey had also specifically agreed to the ‘courtesans’ that normally appeared at private Imperial affairs.  While to some such entertainment was unseemly, she recognized that the inclinations of many of her subordinates were not inclined as hers.  Trained in the art of good conversation, in addition to more usual courses, she’d specifically asked three of the more musically inclined males to go and talk with Tess.  

_Even if all she does is just have a relaxing conversation with them... it might take the edge off of her for a bit.  She’s been near the edge so much..._

As the hours wore on, and Siabrey continued to make her rounds, talking quietly with officers about their men, or more lightheartedly with her friends, things grew rowdier.  Wines were replaced with ales or bourbons, and some of the unattached officers slowly started to trickle out, many with courtesan’s in tow.

As she surveyed the crowd, Siabrey noticed Shaun on a divan in one corner, next to three quiet drunk Imperial officers... and by his red face and exaggerated gestures, it was obvious he was drunk as well.  A look towards the doorway revealed Elenya getting ready to leave.

“You aren’t waiting for Shaun?” Siabrey asked as she headed over.  With a yawn, Elenya shook her head.  She looked back at him and grinned.

“He’s having fun, I’m not going to take him away from it, but I’m so tired... is there a place we can specific place we can...”  Siabrey had already clapped her hands, and two servants came over.  

“See to it that Lady Dice and Lord Dice,” she pointed out Shaun to them, “have an elegant room to stay in.”  She then winked at Elenya as the servants took her outside, and to bed.

_I’m almost getting used to this power thing._ She thought with a shake of her head. 
_Scary. I never wanted this, yet no one seems to be complaining._

_It is often the ones that least want power that are the most apt at wielding it_ Kelir mused.

A few minutes later, she was far more surprised to see the normally dour Orion stumble past, a flashy, under dressed young woman in tow.

“Enjoying yourself?” Siabrey asked, knowing the obvious answer.

“I’m gonna be!” he laughed, and she waved him on with a smile.  _Good... he’s relaxing too... Relaxed people fight better... and think better, right Kelir_?

_You’re going to need sleep too, you know..._ her sword mentally chastised her, and she smiled.... sometimes Kelir was almost like a nanny... just one that could slice a foe into pieces.

The number of guests in the room had dwindled.  She watched as Shaun stumbled towards the exit, only to have the same two servants that had guided his wife to a room practically carry him out, presumably to bed.

A few minutes later, her heart rose a little bit when she saw the last of her friends present, a very drunk and happy Tess, saunter by, with the three courtesans in tow.  Tess gave Siabrey a wink.

“Can’t pick, Tess?” Siabrey asked with a mischevious grin.

“Nah... this one here... he knows harps really well, which is good,” Tess stopped, the process of ceasing movement making her stumble.  “This one here... he knows music theory.... I loved talking to him.   And this’n... well... I like his body,” she gave a laugh.  Siabrey merely shook her head, the comments making her miss her own Luke all the more.  

“Go Tess... enjoy yourself!” Siabrey blocked from her mind any thoughts of what kind of enjoyment involved that many.   The thoughts of activity, and comments made Siabrey’s mind go back to Luke.  As her friend and escorts stumbled up the hall, Siabrey’s eyes went to stone for a second, before looking at Tess again.  The bard was laughing her head off at some comment made by the courtesan, ‘that knew music theory.’ A slight smile of satisfaction came to the fighter’s face.  _Of all of us, Tess needs this chance to relax the most. Sometimes I fear what will happen to her if she keeps up this charade of vengeance._

_You are not much better yourself, Siabrey._ Kelir’s patronizing tone reminded her. 

Siabrey’s hands tightened into fists, then relaxed. The sword was right. If she tried to chase down the Countess herself, she’d probably be killed before she could get anywhere near Lucius. Not the mention the fact that the entire Empire needed her; she couldn’t abandon all these innocent people, not even to try to save her love, and she had no time or right to appoint a new leader in her stead. However painful the thought may be, the needs of the many outweighed the needs of the few.

No, Lucius was gone, and there was nothing she could do about it…for now.

Siabrey breathed a deep sigh, which quickly grew into a yawn.

“Majesty, perhaps you should get some sleep.” It was the Chamberlain again, looking up at Siabrey from her elbow, a worried look on his lined face. Siabrey looked wanely down at him: somehow, the man always seemed to know exactly what was needed.

_It probably comes with the job description_ She thought wryly. 

_He is right, Siabrey. You have been up for much too long._ Kelir chastised her.

_But I can’t go to sleep, Kelir, you know that. Not yet…not while Lucius’ face still hangs behind my eyes…_ Outwardly Siabrey forced a smile.

“I will be alright. Thank you though.”

The Chamberlain bowed and stepped back. He was unwilling to give up without a final comment however. “When you are ready, Your Majesty, I have had the Empress’ Chambers prepared for you.”

Siabrey stiffened, then nodded again. “Thank you.” _I’ll be sleeping in the same chambers where that whore Zoe wanted to seduce Lucius…_ Anger and bile rose momentarily in her throat, before she remembered that Zoe was dead, and couldn’t hurt her anymore. Still, the memory of the old Empress kept Siabrey going for about another hour. Finally, however, she could no longer counter her body’s demands. Rather than fall asleep on the throne, as she was starting to, she allowed herself to be lead off to the chambers.

Once there, she spent several tormenting minutes assuring the maids that she did _not_ need help undressing, before closing and locking the door behind her.

Taking a deep breath, she steadied herself and turned to look out over the immense bedroom.

The room was decorated in shades of blue and gold; colors that Siabrey felt were oddly ironic, considering her family’s background. The floor was covered in thick honey-colored woven rugs that begged to be dug into with toes. The room was actually rather sparsely furnished. A few tables lay strategically scattered around the room, while a massive wardrobe covered the wall she was standing beside. A door to her left led to what she assumed was a bathing chamber of sorts, while one directly across the way appeared to lead out onto a balcony.

Ignoring the substantial gilt bed that dominated the room, she crossed the room and opened the silk-shrouded doors.

They did indeed lead out onto a balcony, one surprisingly small for such a large palace. Siabrey stepped outside, and looked out over the city. Immediately below her lay the palace grounds; an intertwining mass of sculptured bushes and well-manacured lawns that she would have loved to stroll across with Lucius, and perhaps have a little impromptu fun under the stars.

Far in the distance, she could just make out a thin dark line topped with fires at intermittent spots; the outer wall, no doubt.

She gazed for a while before the night air, surprisingly chill for mid-summer, cut through her robes of state, and she shivered and went back inside.

Latching the doors behind her, she finally allowed her gaze to settled on the object of her dread.

The Empress’ bed was huge; much larger than any piece of furniture Siabrey had ever seen. Although it looked warm and comfortable, the fighter felt repulsed by the thought of sleeping in the same place where Zoe once had.

_Except she probably didn’t sleep there._ Kelir reminded her. _She was with many men, sometimes several a night, even during her short stay here._

Siabrey stared down in astonishment at her sword. “And how exactly do you know these things?” She asked.

The sword responded almost smugly. _Some of the other swords talk, and I listen. Besides, it doesn’t exactly take a genius to figure out that that woman was a man-slayer. She went after every piece of meat that appealed to her; Lucius certainly wasn’t the first._

Siabrey smiled slightly. What Kelir had said made sense, given Zoe’s character, and she felt a little better. Enough so that she gave in and prepared for bed.

Shedding the robes, she crawled quickly under the covers and tried to sleep. At first she lay Kelir on the bedside table, but on second thought she brought the sheathed sword into the bed with her.

She lay there for several minutes, fighting hard to stop her mind from thinking and just go to sleep. As tired as she was, however, she couldn’t stop running the previous day’s events through her head. She saw Lucius’ kidnapping about 50 times, each vision more painful and horrific than the last, before Kelir sent her soothing memories of her time together with the young noble.

Heartbroken and lost, the visions were both comfort and torment, and under the careful protection of the katana, she finally let herself break.

Curling up tightly around the sword for comfort, she closed her eyes and sobbed and sobbed, till finally the night wrapped her in its all-forgiving embrace, and she slept.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A New Day...*

Orion gave a slight smile as he sat on the ground, meditating as the sun rose above the cliffs high above the city.  He felt relaxed, at ease, at peace.

In these times, moments like this came very rarely.  When they did mercifully arrive, he took full advantage of them.

His meditation was interrupted by the noise of gentle stirring on the bed behind him.  With a smile, he turned and saw the sleepy head of a courtesan pop out from under the covers.

“Meh.  Morning already?” her tired voice asked, and Orion nodded simply.

“Yes.  Did you sleep well?” he asked, standing up.  His meditation done, he was now looking for other activities.

“Excellent, thank you for asking,” she gave a sleepy grin.  The smile gave Orion an idea.

“Would you like to take a walk, through the gardens?” he asked.  “Of course I would wait till you got yourself arranged comfortably.”  _It’s been a while since I’ve had a little bit of fun... other than last night’s festivities..._  She gave a larger grin... courtesan’s usually weren’t treated this well.

“Of course.”  She clambered out of bed, and disappeared behind a privacy screen in the ornate bedroom to change and wash up.  Fifteen minutes later, she emerged, and Orion held out his arms.

“Here.  Let me carry you,” he offered, and her eyes went a little wide with surprise.  Most of her patrons DEFINITELY did not make such... gallant offers.  

“Why thank you,” she said, letting him scoop her up.  It wasn’t every day she got carried... though she started to look at him funny when he started walking towards the window.

“Sir... where are we going?” she asked hesitantly as the window drew closer.  

“To the garden,” Orion said with a grin, and then jumped.  (_Mantis Leap_)  He clutched her tight, as she screamed the twenty feet down, her eyes still squilched shut when he landed on the ground.  Her eyes flickered, and then opened in shock.

“H...How?  Wh...How?” she started to stutter, as Orion carefully set her on her feet.

“I’m fine, my friend.  Don’t worry about it.”  He held out the crook of his arm, as she continued to stutter in confusion and shock, “Let’s go for a walk, shall we?”


Siabrey herself stirred quietly from bed about the same time.  Her arm instinctively had ensnarled itself around the softness of a pillow.  Her awake form, eyes still closed, for a second thought the warmth of the pillow was that of a body next to her... and she cooed slightly.  Then her eyes flickered open, and she let out another sigh.  _He will be back... soon love... you will be back..._ she consoled herself, hoping somewhere, Lucius could hear her.

_Its hard... I can only imagine_ the deep voice of Kelir said in her head.  _You have more important things to deal with right now, Siabrey...  there are thousands counting on you._

“I know,” she answered back, aloud.  “I... I want to go after Luke... but I know I just can’t right now.”

_Do not worry... he will return,_ Kelir comforted her.  She gave another sigh, got up, and began to change.  It would be another long day... as undoubtedly more petitioners and nobles had filed in to replace those she had dismissed the night before...


Tess by this point was already in the throne room, watching with a lazy, happy smile as the Chamberlain was taking down the names of the new petitioners, and telling old ones that their case had yet to be heard.  When she spotted Siabrey, she gave a wave, and the fighter, clad in royal robes yet again, swept by the gaggled mob towards her friend.

“So?  Tess?” Siabrey gave her friend an enormous smile.  “Anything...”

Tess cut her off with a nod and a lazy smile.

“Tesseron Keldare!  I am so proud of you!” Siabrey laughed, and Tess’ smile went towards a friendly scowl.

“It was my birthday!” she said haughtily, “I think I had the right to a little fun!  Besides, its not like its going to become an everyday occurrence, unlike some people I... oh,” her friendly rant ground to a halt as an uneasy subject came up.  Siabrey’s partial look of pain had already vanished; sleep had given her energy, and recharged her defenses.

“I understand Tess, don’t worry about it,” Siabrey smiled.  “Still, I think I should inform Shaun of this...”

“You wouldn’t dare!” Tess leaned forward, failing at an attempt to look menacing.  _If he finds out I had fun with several courtesans last night... I won’t hear the end of it!_

“I wouldn’t?” Siabrey raised an eyebrow.  “Tell you what.  I won’t tell him, if you keep an eye on these jokers for me,” she motioned to the growing group of petitioners, now loudly complaining to the Chamberlain.  “I’m going to go check on the mage’s... make sure they didn’t stay up _all_ night researching...”

“I think I can keep these people in line,” Tess grinned, surveying the petitioners which were slowly making their way towards her.  One loud one, the same one that had harassed Tess the night before about his “three acres,” was in the lead.  Siabrey gave her a wink as she slipped out of the throne room.

“Just like you kept those courtesans in line?” she asked, ducking away from Tess’ kick and out of sight.


It was a fifteen minute walk through the colonnaded halls of hte palace before Siabrey was able to reach the Imperial library, where she expected to find most of the Court Mages conducting their research.  As several servants pulled open the great doors leading inside, she saw her prediction was right.

Inside the massive chamber, scattered across numerous stalls and desks, were easily 60 or 70 men clad in the bright, showy robes of Court Mages.  About ten of them look up at the noise of the doors opening, and immediately stand as she entered the room.  Their eyes were deep red, from lack of sleep.  The others, indeed, _were_ asleep.  The awakened ones looked at their sleeping fellows, and then back at her nervously, as if expecting a lecture.

“Sit... sit sit sit,” Siabrey said, motioning for them to sit down.  “Be comfortable.  You’ve worked all night.  All I wanted to know was if you needed anything,” she asked simply.  _After all, you are busting your brains trying to find out things for us about our enemy’s greatest weapon... the least I can do as the person in charge is make sure you’re taken care of._

To her surprise, as she looked at each mage, they all shook there heads no... save the last one.

“Majesty, if I may... I would like some breakfast,” the clean-shaven young man said.  The other nine, all clearly older, scowled at him in a fury, evidently thinking he’d arouse her ire by being so blunt.  Instead, Siabrey smiled, and motioned for a servant.

“See to his request,” she said loud enough for the others to hear.  “Does anyone else require anything?”

One by one, the others began putting in requests... breakfast, a drink, pillows, a magnifying glass (she wasn’t sure what this was, but she hoped one of the servants did), rest from research... to one smart aleck asking for a courtesan.  After each, even the smart aleck, she would motion for servants to go arrange the matter.  After the last waking request was taken care, she beamed with pride on seeing the mages now much happier (though still tired).  

“Could you tell me where Aeron is?” she asked the clean shaven mage, who was now hungrily devouring a piece of bread.  He nodded, mouth too full to talk, and pointed to a sleeping form in a corner.

She walked over, and with a gentle nudge woke him up from his slumber.  He turned with a scowl to see who had disturbed him, and jumped slightly when he saw her in regal finery.

“Majesty,” he slurred out hurriedly, sleep still disturbing his tongue.  “I apologize for...”

“Don’t worry!” she said soothingly.  “You all have worked hard.  I just came to see if you needed anything.”  She saw him give a large sigh of relief, and then slowly nod.

“Rest... food and drink.  If the others here can get that, we can take a short break, and then resume searching much better.”

“Then it shall be done,” Siabrey said simply, motioning for the servants to bring in a breakfast table, several jugs of wine, and some pillows and blankets.  “You all have worked hard... and I deeply appreciate that.”  Siabrey was still being her blunt self... she did appreciate their efforts.

“Thank you, Majesty,” Aeron gave her a slight smile of thanks.


“Shauny!” a voice, pleasant and singing in the rogue’s mind called.  He grinned, knowing it was Elenya’s.  His tired mind couldn’t place the voice as real or dreamlike... but nonetheless, he smiled.  The feeling of shaking on his arm pulled him into realizing the voice was real... and the light assaulting his eyes through closed lids made it seem real as well.

“Augh!” he put a hand over his eyes to stop the pain, and with effort, rolled over onto his stomach, burying his face in a pillow.  The shaking hand grabbed his shoulder again.

“Shauny!  Wake up!” Elenya’s voice said, not as pleasant... more insistent this time.

“Why?” he murmured, his head seeming to thunder with pain with every heartbeat.  “It hurts.  I want to sleep!”

“Shauny!  Wake up!  Wake up and take this!” Elenya now grabbed his shoulder, and heaved him onto his back.  “Take it, it’ll make the pain dull,” she said softer, and he felt the tip of a canteen or bottle being put on his lips, and a bitter, smelly fluid flowing into his mouth.  He had no choice but to swallow, and the liquid hit his stomach with a thump.  For a second, he felt like he would throw up, but then suddenly, the nausea and headache dulled, and he was able to open his eyes...

...seeing that Elenya’s were filled with worry and confusion.

“You shouldn’t have drank so much,” Elenya said softly, running a hand along his head.  “I was worried for a bit you weren’t going to wake up for a long time.”  He turned his head slightly, and kissed the palm of her hand in thanks.

“I just got carried away... that’s all,” he said quietly, hoping he hadn’t worried her too much.  Her eyes flashed, and a mischievous smile came over her lips.  

“I’ve also been waiting to tell you something... namely Tess had some courtesan’s last night... thank me later after you’ve teased her,” Elenya grinned, clambering back out of the bed.  Shaun started laughing, and couldn’t stop, despite the pain it still gave his head.

“I knew you’d like that tidbit,” she grinned, heading over towards the window.  “Maybe later today we can go for a walk through the gardens?” she suggested, heading towards the window.  Ideas were popping into his head, until he saw her face fall as she looked out.

“Hon... what is it?  You see a ghost or something?”

“Shaun... there’s lightning... lightning to the south...” she said uneasily.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Good stuff!  You know, I'm liking Kelir (the sword) more and more... Ever considered having a player play an animated, intelligent weapon?

Tess, Tess, Tess... tsk, three courtesans!?  I suppose, in the desert,  when it rains, it pours?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Meh.  Tess used to cut quite the swathe through the young men in her youth, but hasn't had any long-term relationships at all.  But when she ended up saving Lucius (with Siabrey) and getting entangled in the war, it hardly seemed the time or place to pick up man after man.  And it wasn't like she wasn't able to control her desires.

Besides, with nearly all of her friends going at it like bunny rabbits, she figured someone had to keep an objective mind.  And the last time she talked to someone for the evening, it was Shivalis, who drugged her.  So, here she is, on her birthday, in the Imperial palace, surrounded by guards...  It was finally time to let her guard down.  So she did.


----------



## Lela

Yeah, yeah.  But how will Pell feel about it?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

K_S_Snyder said:
			
		

> Good stuff!  You know, I'm liking Kelir (the sword) more and more... Ever considered having a player play an animated, intelligent weapon?
> 
> Tess, Tess, Tess... tsk, three courtesans!?  I suppose, in the desert,  when it rains, it pours?





Actually I hadn't thought of that... a PC that was an intelligent weapon would require someone content with good roleplaying, but its an interesting idea.  I doubt it'll get put in place for this campaign, (our final session is this Friday), but perhaps in the future.

As for Tess... um... yeah... she got mocked by the other PCs to no end.  As a DM, it was hilarious to watch.   

As for Pell... poor Pell.


----------



## Lela

> As for Pell... poor Pell.



Does that sound like he's going to die to anyone else?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Lela said:
			
		

> Does that sound like he's going to die to anyone else?




I dunno.  To me it just sounds like he got left out of the fun. Ya'll have to keep reading to find out what happens.   

Anyways... two or three more updates will be posted later tonight, as soon as me and/or drag n fly can get them typed up.


----------



## Lela

How do you and drag n fly know each other?  You both write so well together, which seems to be a rarity.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

She and Isida are both good friends of mine... it was those two who last fall basically harassed me into playing D&D again (they heard I'd played in High School, and Isida knew I was a history buff... we both joined a small game Isida was DMing... and btw, thanks girls  ).

Both me and drag n fly are likely going to the same university for graduate school, and last October she commented that it wouldn't be as much fun, as she wouldn't be able to play... and silly me volunteered to DM, with only two months playing experience.    This campaign here was (and still is) my primer to learning how to DM...  

Anyways, we live basically next door, and both of us like to write.  In mid February, she noticed I was falling behind on posts, and volunteered to help write some... and she's been a godsend (when she's not writing, she's usually editing my own messes for typos and grammar  )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Countess Moves*

Orion’s slow walk suddenly stopped, as he noticed the distant flashes on the horizon as well. His companion walked a few feet further, before stopping in confusion.

“Do you think it will rain?” she asked innocently, after seeing him looking at the distant dark clouds and the arcs of light beneath them.

“Um... yes...yes it will my dear.  We should head inside,” Orion said quickly, with a gentle pull of his hand guiding her back towards the window they had come down from.    The courtesan took one look at him, and then the window.  As unusual as this man was, she found him... interesting.

“Are we going to jump again?” she asked, her eyes flashing a tinge of fear but a great deal of expectation.  After she’d gotten over her fear of leaping that high in the air, she realized that at no time with him was she in danger... she was starting to appreciate the fun of it all.

“Umhm,” he nodded, lifting her up.  With a single bound, he leapt halfway up the wall, and using his abilities with _spider climb_, he clambered up the rest of the way, back into their room.  She gave a slight giggle when he set her down, and was about to say something quite... inviting, if she hadn’t seen how serious his face had become.

“I want you to go find your friends and family, and tell them to get to a safe place,” Orion said, packing up his few items.  “Things will get bad in the city soon.”


As he dashed through the halls towards the Throne room, he could see the outer walls through the giant glass windows of the palace... and one by one, bright lights flared on their tops... the oranges and yellows of great bonfires.  The warning bonfires.

A few minutes before he reached the throne room, the noise of a great wind buffeted the windows and walls of the palace, and within seconds, a torrential downpour had blanketed the city as a thunderstorm cruised overhead.  Within five minutes, by the time he reached the throne room, it had passed.

The Chamberlain then directed him to a balcony further along, where he said the Crown Princess the Baroness, and others had already gathered.  Orion dashed off, and quickly found the location through the sheer number of messengers streaming to and from it.  

“Came as quickly as I could,” he breathing only slightly altered by his run.  Before him, the part stood in puddles of water, their clothing doused wet with the rain.  None seemed to notice however, as they all seemed to be staring at some distant point, far away.

Orion followed their gaze, towards the south, and saw a massive, heavy bank of dark clouds, seemingly inching closer, arcs of alternating blue and red lightning streaking between them.

“This is only beginning,” he heard Tess sigh.

“She’s with them,” he hear Siabrey say over the receding thunder as the last remnants of the storm moved on towards the north.   “She’s arrogant... letting a titanic marker like that stand over where she is.”

“How do we not know that’s some kind of weird air elemental or sentient storm?  I mean, Siabrey, I doubt your mother in law is dumb enough to march forward with that kind of stuff hanging over her head.  It’s like hanging a sign out that says, ‘Here I am, come beat me!’” Shaun scoffed.

“If you want,” Orion said, “I can leap down there and take a look.  I’m fast enough I could be back in a few hours... its what?  Noon right now?  Just get one of the mages to give me an invisibility spell!”

“C’mon!  One person scou...” Shaun started to mock, until Tess interrupted.

“Excellent idea, Orion.  I remember you bounding along fast enough you didn’t need a horse.   Court mage,” Tess grabbed one of the greybeards also on the balcony, “an invisibility spell?  Do you know of such things... and how long would it last?”

“Yes, I know of such things,” he said cautiously, “and I could make one last about eight hours or so... does m’lady require such a spell?”

“No, but he does.”


Part of Orion regretted the necessity of the invisibility spell.  He had always prided himself on his physical capabilities, and he loved to show them off.   The courtesan and numerous others, likely, would have been amazed if they could have seen him merely leap _over_ the 30 foot outer walls of the city.

They also likely would have been amazed at the lightning speed with which he dashed south of the city... literally within the hour he was a full ten miles south of the city walls, and he watched as the roiling black clouds seemed to close.  With some alarm, Orion noticed that the dark mass of cloud glowed red to the east, and blue to the west, the lightning apparently arcing dual colors from over the same location over the middle.

_There is where the demon lord is..._

His thoughts were interrupted by the sharp snap of a twig to his left, and despite the fact he was invisible, he instinctively froze.

Ambling around the wood, desperately trying to stay quiet but failing miserably.  It was small, blubbery, its skin pale white, fading to a sickly blue around its eyes, lips, and underarms.  It seemed mostly hairless, save for a few small bristles on its head.  It stopped its movement, and looked about, sniffing with a stunted nose.  It then ambled over towards Orion’s location.

_If I don’t move, it won’t find me,_ he thought simply, and lack of moving was something he did every morning in meditation.  Instead of sitting back to contemplate universal mysteries, he merely sat back and watched this creature with interest.

_He’s a scout of some kind... though not very good at it,_ Orion reasoned.  _Its obvious his intelligence leans towards being more feral than anything. 

The creature half-crawled, half-walked to within inches of where Orion sat, and sniffed again.  Its mouth curved in a snarl, revealing numerous small, black teeth, sharpened like mini-daggers.  Its foul breath clogged up Orion’s nose.

And then it turned away with an upset growl.

I should follow this little one... see what he’s been instructed to watch, Orion thought, glancing up towards the more and more menacing clouds.


For the next two hours, Orion followed the creature, as it made its way further and further north.  He had to resist the urge to chuckle at its failed attempts to stay in the underbrush, or to climb from tree to tree. It continually mumbled and chittered the entire route... all the time giving Orion time to place in his mind what the creature was exactly.

A dretch he finally decided.  

Checks of the clouds showed they were moving slowly... much slower than the storm that had passed overhead earlier in the day.  In fact, they seemed to move at the speed of someone walking...an army marching...  

Siabrey was right, the monk decided, just as the dretch suddenly stopped as they left the last copse of forests before the city of Irulas itself... some five miles out.  As Orion watched, the creature began pointing at the towers along the outer wall, as if counting.

Yes.. he’s a scout, Orion thought.  I’ll let him finish counting, and see where he goes...

About half an hour later, the small creature finished whatever counting it was instructed to do, and then turned around, back towards the south, and the seeming looming storm.

Oh... you’re going back to report to mistress... we can’t have that.

One sharp blow to the back of the creature’s head ensured that it would not live to finish its report.


Siabrey still stood, worried, on the balcony of the palace.  The storm was seeming to get closer, and now she could definitely see the arcs of red and blue lightning were far larger than any she had ever seen before naturally.  

There is something dark about this... definitely she thought, as another messenger arrived with troop dispositions.  She waved him off to Shaun, who got a little joy out of issuing orders.

“I’m back!” a voice from thin air said, and Siabrey jumped.

“Who the hell?” she heard Shaun start to complain, before she placed the voice.

“It’s me, your friendly invisible monk,” Orion’s disembodied voice said... in a tone she could easily imagine him smirking with.

“Well?” she crossed her arms.  She didn’t have anyone to deliver her ‘all business’ stare at, so she contented herself with delivering to the city at large.

“An army... I killed one of their scouts... a blubbery guy, many small sharp teeth?  A dretch maybe?”

“A dretch,” Tess nodded, free from messengers for her.   “I think the Countess may be a few hours away now.  How long do we have, Orion?” shed asked no one in particular.

“I’d say the storm was about four hours behind me... so maybe five hours now... in other words... about dusk.”

Siabrey gave a sigh.  So it all begins... 

“Messenger!” she finally barked towards a well dressed man in Imperial regalia.  “Sound the officers call!  All troops will report to battle positions!  You, inform the city watch to begin ringing the evacuation bells...”

A bevy of orders were sent, crisply cleanly, and with authority.  Siabrey then turned, finally leaving her balcony perch, to put on her armor.  Along the way, she saw Aeron the mage in the halls.

“More research?” she asked, walking briskly towards him, with clear intentions of merely heading by.

“No, Majesty,” he stopped.  “I see the bonfires have been lit.  Our mages have left their notes behind... and are preparing war spells.”_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Storm Cometh*

“Well, this is it,” Siabrey muttered.  Long before her shimmering dress and tiara had been left behind, and her long blonde hair was now tightly bound in its normal single braid.  _Kelir_ clinked at her side, the black washazaki taken from Shivalas’ body rapping against the steel of her katana.

“As enormous as this wall is,” Shaun breathed quietly, “I don’t doubt the Countess could break through.”  

The party started to mount the stairs on the inward side of the wall, bathed in a massive red glow as the sun setting gloriously behind them showered the white with crimson light.  The climb seemed endless, and the view of the city from fifty feet up along the edge of one of the squat towers was magnificent.  The view from the other side, however, left a great deal to be desired...

_The killing fields,_ ran through Tess’ mind, as she leaned over the edge of the battlements, temporarily by herself as the others set about setting up the defenses.  

Below them stretched the ravine the generals had described... it was bare of vegetation, save a scrub plant here and there.  Mostly it was dried, baked earth, beaten down by the sun.  Rocks peeked through cracks in the dirt, just below the surface.

_The ground is so hard, there’s no soil to bury a man in his grave,_ Tess thought sullenly.  

The ravine stretched some 300 yards away, at which point the whites of the cliffs that bordered the eastern edge of the city began.  As the party looked up the sheer 300 foot rise, they could see small pinpricks of people still shuttling about, getting into position.

“A damn ugly place to die,” Tess heard a voice, and smiled as  the voice of Harrapias carried over her ears.  “You never contact me,” he smiled as she turned around, “none of you.  I felt abandoned!”

“Greetings, Your Excellency,” Tess bowed with a grin.  Harrapias had been one of her favorite priests of Hieroneous... while he was a High Priest, he was not nearly as stuffish as some she’d met.  He gave her a nod and a grin, and joined her in leaning over the battlement.

“This is a primed killing field, Excellency,” she said after a moment.  She turned, as he was nodding in agreement.

“They’re going to come from that way,” he pointed down the wall, towards the south, “the whole way being shot at from our walls.  Once they get up here, they get pummeled from us, and from the cliffs.”  He stopped his musings for a minute, before turning to Tess with a fierce grin.  “I don’t think they’re have enough carts in the province to pick up all the orc and demon bodies.”

Tess smiled.  “I doubt they will, Excellency.”


“This, is how you draw the bow,” Siabrey shouted towards the throng in front of her.  She’d taken notice that while many of the non-soldiers manning the walls had excellent, if ancient, shortbows, few had any idea how to use them.  On her section, at least, everyone had been gathered, and now several hundred eager students watched two masters, as Shaun demonstrated as she talked.

“You first pull back the drawstring, as far as you can.  Hold it steady...” she continued.

Beside her, Elenya and Orion were teaching another group of commoners the basics of wall defense.  No boards were left to build proper archer barricades on top of the battlements, but several nearby houses had been looted of tables, chairs, and other light furniture, and improvised protection was being set in place.

“...then, after you’ve sighted your target, _then_ you release!” Siabrey called, and Shaun let loose a flaming arrow that hit his improvised target dead on... at 100 yards.  “Of course,” Siabrey added with a smile, “your arrows will not be made of flame, but they can cause pain nonetheless!”

The noise of a throat clearing echoed behind Siabrey, and she turned to see a messenger clad in Imperial colors patiently waiting.

“Shaun, take over if you please,” she asked, before turning to face the man.

“Your Majesty,” he bowed politely, “Madame... Alisandra wishes me to inform you that she has changed the battleplan for her unit.”

_Changed the dragon’s battleplan?  Why?_ Siabrey’s mind instantly reacted.  She let none of the anxiety through, as she motioned for the young man to continue.

“She said she shall post her troops up on the cliffs, and from there they’ll quote on quote, ‘rain hell down on the orcs.’”

Siabrey gave an entirely un-royal giggle.  The language sounded like Alisandra, and what the dragon was doing became immediately apparent.  This was the threatened area... and she was shifting all her forces here to launch a devastating surprise attack.  

_All we need to do is pin them here, against the wall... and her dragons can then have thousands of sitting targets... brilliant!_


Several more hours passed by, as Siabrey made her official station on the top of the tower where the party was, and a constant stream of messengers came and left with reports and progress.  

“General Diogenes reports scouts have sighted orcs 2 miles from the south wall.  General Wynlis reports his bombards are ready to fire.  Sir Santac reports that his people are, ‘ready for a scrap.’” Siabrey sighed as she finished reading the messages.  She had previously had her feet propped up as she read the streams of notes, but now she took them back down and stood.  A glance to the south showed the lightning was arcing very close... and it was very few seconds afterwards that thunder rumbled after each stroke.  Siabrey glanced down at Kelir, which rested on the stool she’d been sitting at.

_...When the shadows of the damned fight, when the whirlwind of fury comes, when souls are torn to everlasting death…there one shall stand..._ she looked at the last section of the Sylvan writing on the sword.  Her father, what seemed like a lifetime ago, had told her what it meant.

_Well... if there’s ever a ‘whirlwind of fury’ I think we’re about to be in the middle of it,_ she thought quietly to herself.

_Don’t be so dour,_ Kelir’s voice came into her head.  _You’ll do fine, child.  I’m a sharp blade.  And you wield me... reasonably well,_ the sword said quietly, and Siabrey had to smile. 

_You understand sarcasm... Impressive,_ she thought.

_I understand you... I think that’s far more impressive_, Kelir rejoined.


“The troops are in position,” Shaun heard one of the officers that arrived soon after say.  Siabrey nodded to him, as the man continued to talk... stating there were 20,000 on the city walls, prepared to defend Irulas tooth and nail, though only 10,000 of those were real soldiers.

_20,000, at best... versus at least 60,000!  Not good odds... not good odds at all,_ Shaun thought as he glanced over the rough fields in front of them in the growing gloom.  With each flash of blue lightning, the ground before them shown white, as if snow laid there in pack.  With each red flash, the ground glowed as if it was a sea of blood.

_Then again... considering my life,_ he thought, looking at Elenya focusing on a spellbook, _I’ve been a betting man._  The sight of her caused his heart to swell with love and pride... just as much as it did with fear and concern.  He’d tried to argue with her to stay off the battlements, but she was her usual stubborn self.

As she looked up and gave him a distant grin, he felt something wet hit his head, and other things slowly float down in front of his eyes.  They were small... cold... and red...

_What?_ his brain said, confused.  _Red snow?_ he squinched his nose, looking up, and realized that indeed, red colored snow was falling from the sky.  Blood snow.  Falling now in massive amounts.

“What is this abomination?” he heard a voice from on the wall call.  A commoner.  “Snow colored with blood!?  Hide!  Get away from it!” others called, and a rumbling began on that section of the wall which leaned closer and closer to becoming a panic.

“Hey!” Shaun dashed the few yards over to where the frightened men and women were.  “Hey... look!  Its snow!” he shouted, gathering some of the increasing piles in his hands.  

“Look!” he said, as he rubbed it on his face. “Its just snow!  Watch, I’ll make a snowman!”  After a few minutes, he’d piled upon enough that a crude, lopsided snowman now leaned against one of the battlements.  For added effect, he grabbed the helmet Elenya insisted he wear, and stuffed it on the snowman’s head.

“See!  Nothing to be afraid of!” Shaun called as a few of the braver commoners snickered.  From the other side of hte tower, he could distantly hear Siabrey claiming she’d eat some to prove it wasn’t bad.  There was a few minutes of silence, before a loud voice cried in a lower class accent.

“The ma’ams nuts!  T’ree cheers for da nuts Empress!”  

The distant roar of a hundred or so voices cheering rumbled over the wall, and Shaun couldn’t suppress his smirk.

“Well, we do have one thing to fear... her,” he pointed as she leaned over the tower battlement.


The darkness of dusk rapidly began to fade even darker, and as the party reassembled on the top of the tower battlements, they heard it.

It sounded like a distant boom... a rumble.  Not quite like thunder... more dull, with a _pap_ kind of noise in front.  It came from the south, and everyone’s eyes quickly went in that direction.  From the far, distant southern ramparts, flashes could be seen, and a gloomy smoke pall began to rise.

“The bombards,” Tess said quietly.  “The Countess has arrived.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Great Battle of Irulas, Part One*

The dull rumbles and cracks of the bombards to the south steadily increased, until shouts and clanging joined the noise, rising higher and higher in until it was a rumbling, frightening roar.  As the party cast nervous glances that way, the noise continued to grow, even as the outer walls became visible... silhouetted by the burning of the huts and houses that lay outside of the city walls.

The air seemed surreal, as the fires to the south grew, the clouds overhead seemed to hang oppressively low, causing the south to seem ablaze with orange as reddish snow continued to lazily drift down from the skies.  The wetness of the snow tickled Siabrey’s nose, as she reluctantly donned the helm she’d been given.

She wasn’t used to wearing helmets, and had positively refused to wear the gaudy monstrosity the Imperial Armories had originally proffered to her.  It had been crowned by an enormous raging dragon... and by her estimate, would have weighed as much as 1/6th of her body weight.  Her fighting style depended on speed as much as power... and such a weight would have only hindered her.  The one she was about to don was far less ostentatious... a simple iron cap with a nose guard, but she felt the nose guard would obstruct her vision.

”Wear it,” she heard Tess chide, and she grumbled, putting it on.  Everyone present had helmets... many of the commoners wore improvised helmets made of pots and kettles... a truly rag tag army if she ever saw one.  Shaun had been chided by Elenya into taking his helm off of the snowman it had previously crowned, and even the wizard had a leather cap on to provide some protection.

“Tess,” she growled as she donned the helm, and her misgivings about the protection were realized; it blocked part of her peripheral vision, which her fighting style relied upon.  “I know how to fight.  Don’t give me...” she started, before her voice trailed off, as her eyes caught view of something... frightening.

As they glanced over the broken, quiet ‘dead ground’ to the front of the wall, they could see to the south a wall of something dark... shifting, shimmering, moving.  From this wall it was apparent there were numerous tall shapes rising, striding forward in great amounts.

“Here they come!” Siabrey barked, ripping off her helm and tossing it to the ground.  A split second later, Kelir flashed out of his scabbard, and her battlefield instincts began to come to the fore.  She started walking the battlements, barking encouragement, and orders.

“Do NOT fire until either myself, or one of your commanders gives the order!” she called, walking behind the commoners who nervously clutched their new shortbows.  “We don’t want any arrows wasted!  That mass,” she pointed, as the shimmering wall now made itself out to be a mass of creatures running, implements of destruction in their hands, “can be hurt!”

“They can be killed!  Fire your shots true, and hold your line!” Shaun moved along another part of the line, barking as well.  “I have seven dead demons to my credit!” he lied, “I know that they are mortal!  Shoot for the small ones!  And don’t let them set up ladders!”

“It’ll be alright,” Tess bent down on her rounds around the tower the party had set themselves up in, comforting a young boy who was shuddering.  “Here... I’ll stand beside you,” she offered, pulling out her harp and waiting as the mass drew closer.

The shimmering wall was now a sea of individual creatures, as a great noise, a mighty shout, rose from below.  The smaller mass was made of a multitude of beasts: the big, hulking forms of orcs ran alongside their hobgoblin comrades, smaller goblins and pudgy dretches scampered underfoot as ferocious looking gnolls screamed primal death songs.  Marching among this hodgepodge were the massive forms of demonic commanders, whose forms resembled titanic toads, with arms in place of their front legs.  Their squat mouths, some 13 feet above the ground, glinted with sharp teeth, and rows of spines ran down their backs.

“Load!” the call ran up and down the wall, as the mass of demons drew closer, shouts of screaming further down the line drawing louder, closer.   Several hundred shortbows found themselves notched with arrows.  Tess began instinctively humming a tune, lightly strumming her harp, preparing for when the enemy drew within range. Shaun nervously touched an arrow to his drawstring, as he watched his love begin to nervously start some incantations.  To his surprise, Shaun saw that the wizard Aeron was behind the party, magic forming on his lips as well.

“Draw!” rumbled down the line, as the first of the dretches and orcs ran perpendicular to the wall, screaming towards their attack positions further up the wall.  The formerly bare, brown ground below was now black with rolling waves of humanoid and abyssal forms, dark and menacing.  Above the din, Orion swore he could hear the noise of hundreds of pieces of leather stretching, drawing back, as bows prepared for the inevitable call...

“Loose!”

The air was suddenly rent with a shifting roar, as two hundred bowstrings in the party’s immediate area let loose.  The barrage slashed through the ranks of the demonic hordes thundering by down below, cutting down three full ranks of gnolls, orcs, and dretches.  As for the powerful demon sergeants, the hezrou, the arrows seemed to glint away from them at skewed angles... and four of them halted their advance around the tower where the party was stationed.   Loud, sharp barks echoed from their lips, and the hordes streaming by suddenly turned, and as an ocean tide, streamed towards the wall, ladders appearing in their midst...

“Fire at will!  Fire as you can!” Siabrey barked, as the _twangs_ of hundreds of bows began a continuous whistle, a whistling rumble, as barrage after barrage slammed into the creatures carrying the ladders.  But as a party of dretches were slaughtered with their ladder, the orcs and gnolls next to them would grab the item, and dash towards the wall with it, intent on scaling it themselves.

Orion looked at the oncoming tidal wave of monstrous beasts heading towards the wall, and his heart sank.  _If they get enough ladders up... there’s no way we can hold them... someone needs to strike them... strike them hard and fast..._  As he watched, his mind took note that near their tower, most of the ladder crews seemed to be taking orders from one specific demon... taller than the other hezrou.  As the party continued to shoot arrows furiously, Orion climbed on top of the parapets, and judged his distance carefully.  Finally satisfied, he leaped, a warcry on his lips, his eyes intent on crushing the demon’s throat.

His jump sends him through the air with immense force, his leg extended and prepared to inflict a devastating kick to the creature’s throat.  His jump lands true, and he feels the creature’s skin collapse under the power of his blow... only to feel it rebound.  With lightning quickness, he latched onto the massive chainshirt the beast was wearing with one free hand, delivering pummeling blows with the other.  To his horror, none of these seemed to have any effect (DR).

“Orion!  What the hell are you doing!?  Get the hell out of there!  Now!” Siabrey’s desperate call rose over the din of battle.  Realizing the straights he was in, Orion dodged several clumsy swings on his person by the hezrou, before leaping back onto the tower wall, and _spider climbing_ the rest of the way.  He almost collapsed in relief once he reached the top... he’d literally leapt onto death’s chest and gotten away with it.  A split second later, he begins calling for a druid, to try and put some enhancing magic on his fists, so they might be able to harm the creatures.

Elenya meanwhile had already extended her hand twice to unleashed massive electrical bolts at the beasts, causing extensive damage to one.  Tess’ voice let loose shrieks of terror, whose sonic darts mauled yet another, and Aeron launched a massive, warscale fireball into the midst of the orcs and dretches, only to see others fill in their ranks and continue the massive, ferocious push.  As if things were not going bad enough, to the party’s chagrin, the massive hezrou in front of them suddenly seem to vanish into thin air... all were aware that there was no way they had retreated.  (_gaseous form_)

Along the wall to the right of the party’s tower, the inevitable had happened.  As the commoners in one section aimed and picked off the orcs attempting to raise a ladder, a battery of gnoll archers let loose a devastating volley, scything down many of the commoners and leaving a 20 foot section of wall unguarded.  Within seconds, the orcs had a ladder set up, and were soon spill onto the parapet itself.  While shortbows had been easy to find for the commoners, most were armed with only daggers or light maces... no match for the orcish greatswords and greataxes.

“Majesty!” Harrapias barked, grabbing Siabrey’s shoulder and pointing towards the gap.  Without him asking the question in his mind, she gave a nod, and the two dashed towards the threatened position, swords upraised.  They waded deep into the orcish ranks, Harrapias’ blade striking with sheer power, Siabrey’s katana slicing with a deadly combination of speed and grace.

Their faces, indeed the entire wall, was now ablaze in a glow of red, diffuse light, as to the south and now behind the party, houses, huts and buildings grew aflame.  In this crimson glow, the scarlet of blood slashing through the air from the efforts of the two was hard to distinguish.

“Aeron!” Tess barked, pointing down towards the masses that Harrapias and Siabrey were barely holding back, “concentrate over there and help them!  We’ve got the rest...” she started to finish her order, when on the _top_ of the tower, as well as in the masses of orcs in front of Siabrey and on the left parapet in the midst of the commoners, the massive hezrou reappeared.

The one on the untouched wall, easily scythed his way through the ranks of commoners, until Elenya and Tess through magic jointly gave him the shock of his life and fried his muscles to jelly with sound.  His limp, broken form tumbled off of the parapet, crushing a house in the wall’s shadow.

Grumki, Shaun, and Quin all rush the hezrou on the tower, starting a furious, frightening combat.  Shaun and Quin both rely on their faster speed to avoid the slow, but devastating blows of the massive axe this hezrou carried.  Grumki, however, was not afraid to stand toe to toe with the beast, and the priest’s warhammer inflicted many sharp and horrific blows in the next few seconds, before one lucky slam caved in half of the creature’s head.

Orion meanwhile, seeing his friend’s in trouble, mantis leapt beside Harrapias and Siabrey.  The orcs not only had to contend with two master swordsmen, but also a master who would merely shatter their weapons before shattering their throats.  Orion’s flips, backflips, kicks, and palm strikes confused and discouraged the orcs, who slowly, steadily, began to fall back towards the ladder, preventing more from getting onto the parapet.

All was not quiet to the front, however, as a group of dretches managed to place a ladder directly towards the tower’s front, and began climbing towards the top.  With his tusks bared in a fierce grin, Grumki strode towards the top of the ladder he could see barely poking above the parapet and waited.  As the first dretch reached the top, Grumki’s hammer swung with the full might of Kord, sending the poor beast flying 30 feet off from the tower, only to fall another 50 feet to its doom.  As each successive dretch attemtped the climb, Grumki’s warhammer claimed yet another ‘ball’ for him to ‘bat.’

Siabrey, breathing heavily, found herself facing along the parapet wall the last of the three hezrou that mounted the wall.  The beast gave a snarl, and with a mighty swing, brought an enormous blade down towards her with immense force.  At the last moment, she flipped herself out of the way, as the massive weapon cracked the stones of the parapet.

Kelir upraised in an offensive stance, she then charged towards the beast while its blade was not in a position to block.  With a sharp upward thrust, she caught the creature in the belly.  Her motion translated into a partially sideways snap... as the beast doubled over from her fearsome thrust, she spun her blade around, bringing it up from below again in a fierce slash that slashed its jugular.  As it stumbled, bleeding to death, a well placed kick from Orion sent it tumbling off of the parapet, onto the orc ladder below.  With a massive crash, the dead demon came to rest, the bodies of twelve orcs and their crushsed ladder smothered beneath its grotesque mass.

As the party watched, this death seemed to have an effect.  The orcs still below seemed to pull back, wavering, even as other hezrou, smaller and louder, seemed to berate them.  

Tess had seen that moment well in the eyes of many men... the man who just realized he’d bet too much... the man who realized that he’d drank too much... the man who realized his easy target for robbery was far more vicious than him.  The orcs and gnolls had now realized they couldn’t charge up the wall.

At that moment, a massive, unearthly blast of fire and heat (another war grade fireball) exploded in the midst of the demonic horde... a blast quickly followed by others.  As the party looked up, they could see overhead the forms of several spellcasters, who continued to drop the spells down onto the huddled masses of demon below.  The same spellcasters who were put up there by Tess’ suggestion.

One last ladder remained, and a few stalwart dretches continued to climb it despite the fate they could clearly see awaited them above due to Grumki’s hammer.  Orion confidently stepped over, and asked the half-orc to kindly step aside.  Jumping up, he then extended his foot, and came crashing down the ladder, his blow aimed for the middle of each rung...and happening to strike the head of every dretch on the ladder. A split second later, Orion landed on the crushed forms of some ten dretches, as the shattered ladder, now in two pieces, fell around him.  A quick mantis leap later, and he was back on the parapets yet again.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Great Battle of Irulas, Part Two*

“By Corellon,” Tess breathed raspily, her throat strained from her constant shrieks and song, “I need some water!”  

Siabrey glanced at her friend, as she leaned wearily on Kelir, away from the parapet edges.  Reinforcements had arrived to fill in the decimated common ranks, and now archers wearing the colors of the regular army peppered the demonic army below with arrows.  The fighter reached to her pouch, and pulled out her canteen, handing it to the bard.

“Here... drink it,” Siabrey said.  “We’ll need your voice more this night I think.”

To the south, flames licked into towering columns of light in the night sky, orange bursts growing, billowing, roiling into the ever-low hanging clouds that continued to spit here and there the infernal red snow.  The outer wall was clearly outlined by the flames, and even at this distance, it was possible to see shimmering, shifting, movement as men and beasts fought desperately there.

Above, the spellcasters and rangers continued to rain death from the cliff and directly above the demonic forces... whose ranks were quickly starting to crack.  The dry, barren ground now was slick with blood, and just as Tess predicted solemnly hours before, the remains of the demons now were piled two and three deep in some places, even as more streamed into the killing fields, not knowing what they faced.

“Bloody murder,” Tess hissed after taking a swig from the canteen, the warm water helping heal her parched vocal cords.  “That’s damn bloody murder out there almost,” she looked out towards the carnage below.

“Better them than us,” Shaun said quietly, as he sat with his back against a battlement, resting.  He looked up towards the sky, and frowned.  “Hey... we have any big bird-like things that fly on our side?”

“What are you talking about?” Orion looked at Shaun, confused.  “Are you babbling nonsense again?  I’m not falling for one of those, ‘made you look,’ tricks again.”

“No, I’m dead serious... oh god,” Shaun was suddenly at his feet.  The rest of the party gazed up, in time to see the mutiliated body of one of the spellcasters flash by before slamming into the ground no more than thirty yards from where they party was. 

Above, the large, looming forms of vicious creatures, massive talons coming from their arms and legs, and a massive, vicious beak coming from their vulture heads.  They were slate gray, if slightly purplish, with massive, feathery gray wings.  And ten of them were slicing through the spellcasters, biting and snarling left and right.

“Dammit!” Siabrey snarled.  _Our spellcasters are going to get massacred up there,_ she watched, helpless as the rangers above began desperately shooting towards the flying demons, hoping to knock the vrocks aside.  A distant, loud roar seemed to echo from above... a noise Siabrey assumed was the death cry of one of the demons... until shapes flashed over the lip of the cliff, slashing through the massive vrocks with devastating ease.

The roars of over two hundred dragons thundered through the air, as the massive silver form of Alisandra, in the lead, smashed one of the demons out of the way with a single paw.

“Go Ally!” Siabrey jumped up, and pumped her fist in the air.  “Get those guys!”  Cheers erupted from along the battleline, as the aerial battle, with its twisting, turning, slashing and clawing, drew more and more attention.  It seemed more and more vrocks flew into the massive melee overhead, but as more flew in, the dragons swatted even more out of the sky. 

“I think Alisandra has that handled,” Shaun observed dryly, causing Siabrey to give him a grin.  “Now... back to this resting thing.  I don’t doubt we’ll have more fighting tonight... rest up instead of gawking,” he chided.  Elenya looked at him, and raised an eyebrow.

“Shauny... I’m proud of you.  You’re sounding like your,” she gasped, “responsible?”  Despite the soot on his face, the tiredness in his bones, and the noise and din around them, Shaun stuck his tongue out at her.

The party indeed spent the next fifteen minutes or so regaining their strength, as Grumki went about, healing the injured, while Siabrey, Shaun, Tess and Orion set about reorganizing the wall defenses, incase the demons made another push towards the weakened wall.  It seemed things in this quarter seemed well under control, until Tess spotted off in the distance a small red shape, zipping towards the party rapidly through the air.

_What’s red and fast and flies?_ Tess’ mind sank in fear, _Oh I know... dammit!_

“Um...” Tess started to point, guiding the attention of the others towards the object.  “I... um... think that Stalatan might be headed this way...”

“Oh sweet Pelor’s moon!” Elenya swore, and quickly words of power formed in her lips, her voice a wavering panic.  Aeron’s joined her as well, as the rest of the party notched arrows, in the back of each of their minds, the fear that they would need to run.  _Alisandra... dragons.... please stop him!_ they all hoped, not daring to look above to check on the dragon’s progress, instead focusing on what they were sure was the oncoming juggernaught.

As the creature’s movements grew closer, and faster, Shaun slowly relaxed his pull on his bow... as he slowly began to realize the creature was smaller and closer than previously thought...

_That’s not Stalatan at all... thats barely the same size as me!_ he suddenly realized, seeing the feral red eyes of a red dragon wyrmling speeding closer and closer to the party.  In nearly a single volley, the entire side of the wall, along with the party, opened up on the creature... and the wyrmling seemed to explode in mid-air, its pieces spraying in an arc, impacting on the lower parts of the tower with an imperceptible _thud_.

Tess gave a slight, relieved laugh. “I... um... guess I was wrong,” she reached behind her head and scratched nervously.

“Thank Pelor you were!” Elenya sighed in relief.  “For a second, I...”

“DUCK!” Orion leapt forward, knocking Elenya to the side, as what had been a distant whistling noise suddenly increased to a crescendo before a massive crash blocked out all noise.

As the dust cleared, the party saw the broken form of one of the massive vulture demons, fully 10 feet long, laying in a crushed heap in the center of the tower, directly where Elenya was standing.  It bore numerous burn marks, a few arrows... but notably its throat had been ripped out... and the party found part of a dragon tooth in the wound.

“Damn,” Shaun said quietly, walking over and holding Elenya.  _We need to still watch out.... an accident could still just as easily kill us as a demon..._

It wasn’t a few minutes after he made this observation aloud that the party heard a larger, far more massive whistling.  In alarm, they stared skyward, and saw the form of a creature many times the size of the vrock, a silver dragon, easily a young adult, cartwheeling out of the sky, his wings fluttering uselessly as he plummeted...

...straight towards the party’s location.

“Get out of the way!” Siabrey started shouting, as Tess calmly rooted her feet, and started to let music come to her lips.  A song rose to the heavens, above the din of battle... a song that thickened the air underneath the plummeting beast.  As the screaming whistle of its falling frame came within fifty feet of Tess, the beast suddenly slowed to merely the fall of a feather, seeming to float down the last fifty feet to the battlement.  (Tess cast feather fall on the dragon)

The young dragon looked to her plaintively, gasping for breath.  His body bore numerous arrows from strafing the orc lines, and numerous large gashes easily made by vrock beaks and claws.  His breathing was ragged... and it was apparent that without aid, he might very well die on the battlements of Irulas.

Grumki stepped forward, and gently laid a hand on the dragon’s forehead, uttering a few power words of encouraging strength from Kord, and the party watched in awe as the dragon’s wounds closed, and the arrows seemed to fall out of his body.  Within a few minutes, the sixty foot dragon was on his feet, his wings rebuilt.  The beast said nothing, but the brief nod the creature gave was understood by the party to be a heartfelt thanks.  The creature then promptly leapt off the battlements, and within a half second, his massive downbeating wings lifted him aloft, and back into the fray.

“Tess... that was quite impressive!” Harrapias slapped the bard on the back.  “How did you do that?  Made a _dragon_ stop falling!”

“Music,” the bard smiled.  She idly strummed a few notes on her harp... and then looked towards the south, where another, seemingly shimmering wall of beasts seemed to be coming towards the party.

“Prepare yourselves!” she shouted, pointing.  Orders quickly were barked up and down the lines, bows were loaded and drawn, and tensely the party waited, fearing another wave of assaults.

But as the shimmering line indeed made itself out to be demons, orcs, gnolls, and the other parts of the Countess’ army, it became apparent they did not come as an organized army.  All were coming towards the party at a dead run... and only a few had weapons, and even fewer had their armor.  

_What the..._ Siabrey started to wonder, until her ears caught the sound of more fighting, more screaming, more shouting towards the south.  Then... then her mind realized what was happening.

“ALEXANDER IS HERE!” she shouted with a joyous cry.  The demons were clearing running from something, as they charged pell-mell past the party’s position, despite the volleys of arrows being launched into their ranks.  None had ladders, none had any equipment to be consider an armed force.  At Siabrey’s shouting, ragged cheers began to echo up and down the battlements, cheers for Alexander, cheers for the Princess, cheers for the Baroness, cheers for the monk and Lord Dice.   Jeers soon joined the cheers, as the commoners especially began screaming and shouting their views of the demons and orcs loudly.  As the demons streamed past, the orcs and gnolls screaming and screeching in fear and pain, the valley below filled to the brim with creatures, tight enough that it seemed they would not be able to move.

Above all of this noise, shouting and din, it was Siabrey alone who saw a flying creature dodging arrows from the commoners, headed towards the tower.  Her eyes picked up its color... blue... with red points on its tips... and with a sinking heart... she realized it was Lucius’ eagle...

_He’s nearby!_ her heart jumped, and with eagerness, she started to scream his name, looking desperately in the mass of orcs and demons being driven into the ravine, hoping to catch a glimpse of a human form.  She saw nothing, and soon, the eagle had landed on the tower, chirping loudly.

“Siabrey, can you talk to Luke’s pet?” Shaun asked.  _The thing is very insistent... like it wants something.  I don’t know what though._  Siabrey shook her head, as Tess stepped forward, humming more music.  To the party’s surprise, Tess starting to chirp quietly, just like the eagle, and the beast seemed to chirp and cry out in delight.  As awed and stunned spectators looked on, Tess continued to talk to the creature for several minutes, before standing up.  (She used _True Tongue_ chord I believe)

“Luke’s here,” she said simply, “he’s here and he’s gone bad... that’s what his eagle says,” she said quietly, joining Siabrey in scanning the armies in vain. The smoke from the fires to the south was now drifting north, and once mixed with the clouds overhead, provided a choking cover that intermittently covered the battlefield in front of them.  The noises of fighting further south grew louder and louder, steadily drowning out the party’s calls for Luke’s name.

It was unfortunate that they scanned out there... they only needed to have waited a few minutes before there was a blinding flash behind them.

When the party stood, they found a strange man staring back at them.  His skin was a deep scarlet, a blazing red, the shimmering of abyssal flames seemed to oscillate over his body.  His eyes blazed a blinding white, and his lips were curled into a vicious, hateful snarl.  It is only the long locks of red hair, and the voice of the man that let them know who he was.

“Surrender to the power of Graz’zt, or you all shall perish!” Luke snarled, as his hand extended towards Siabrey, its fingertips glowing with the power of a deadly spell.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Lucius Returns* - all drag n fly here

For a moment, no one moved. How could they, with their once trusted and loved friend standing in front of them, merciless eyes burning, death dancing in their horrific gaze.

Siabrey swallowed hard, unable to tear her gaze away from Lucius’ frightening countenance.  _Luke?  Please gods..._

“Lucius…, Luke, honey it’ll be ok.” Her soft voice quivered out across the stone ramparts. She stepped forward, a hand outstretched as if to pull him into her arms and squeeze the evil out of him.

“Halt! Don’t make another move, or you will be dead where you stand!” Lucius’ voice was chillingly like his mothers, his normal smooth alto highlighted by grating voices from the Abyss. His eyes blazed at them all, daring them to move.

“Lucius, don’t you remember us?” Siabrey asked, her voice breaking.

“I don’t know any of you. The only thing I know is that you are an enemy that needs to be killed!”  Seething hate burned from his eyes, and radiated from his glowing skin.

Tears began to trickle down Siabrey’s face.

“You don’t even remember me, Lucius. It’s Siabrey….your wife!”  _Your love!  The love that would die for you!_

Lucius sneered, an ugly look on his face. “I have no wife. My life is Graz’zt, and his bidding.” 

He raised his hand and prepared to attack, a fiery, reddish glow dancing on his fingertips. Siabrey felt her body automatically move into position in front of the others, but she wouldn’t, couldn’t raise her sword to defend herself.

_I can’t hurt him,_ she realized with a dull shudder, _He might kill me before Shaun and the others subdue him, but I cannot raise my blade against my love._ 

She looked into his eyes, hoping, straining to find some piece of humanity, some piece of Lucius left within their stark light.  All she found was a fury so deep, so wide that she could not comprehend it.  A brief moment of clarity settled across her shoulders like a soft cape. She faced Lucius squarely, and with tears running down her face, wished him farewell…  _Goodbye my love... I would rather die than hurt you..._

At that moment, Tess, the clever bard who both saved and killed with the voice of an angel, muttered something under her breath, held out her hand towards Lucius, and _twisted_.

A brief, surprised look flashed across his face as a wave of magic quivering with song notes rushed out and surrounded him. He had time to give one gasp as, stiff as a board, he cluttered to the ground.

“Yes!” Tess whooped. Turning towards the shocked Shaun, she lifted her fingers with a smug grin. “Temporary Paralysis, baby!”

Siabrey, suddenly finding herself _not_ dead, gasped, and rushed forward.

“Lucius!” she screamed as she reached his side. The others were a second behind her.  She shook him, cradled him, and looked up in alarm as she received no response.

“He’ll be like that for 17 minutes.” Tess said. Her words barely registered to the fighter, who was leaning over her fallen love, stroking his face gently and whispering to him.

“Luke, oh Luke, honey. It’ll be ok.” Quivering as tears continued to run down her face, she drew Ik Mataar from where she had carefully strapped him to her back before battle.

“It’ll be ok.” She mumbled one last time, before placing the huge bastard sword tightly in Lucius hands.  Her own clasped tightly over the union between weapon and master.  _Please save my Luke!  Pull him back from the brink, Ik Mataar!_

His body gave a wrench and she jumped backward as Lucius, even with the paralysis spell on him, began to shake violently as the holy sword contacted his skin, a contest of ages erupting inside his body.

“Better bind him,” Tess said, kneeling beside Siabrey and doing just that. “We don’t know what’ll happen when we wakes up.” Siabrey barely even nodded; her eyes were fixed on Lucius’ face, willing him to return.

_Come on Lucius, just like before. Come back to me honey. Come back!_

Seventeen long…frightful minutes passed. In the distance, the battle could still be heard raging. Thankfully, it was quiet here. No one even noticed the group of battle-worn warriors huddled around the kneeling Empresses and her long-lost love.

Siabrey stroked Lucius’ hand gently. Through her link with Kelir and Lucius’ skin she could hear Ik Mataar mumbling.

_No boy, no! No, don’t go there I said! Back, foul beast, or I will slay thee! No, no, Lucius, no, come back! Stay away from there!  Get away from there! Wait…no, no...

...it can’t be…_

The seventeeth minute passed, and the spell holding Lucius dissolved.

The boy arched within his bonds, eyes blazing, his mouth screaming foul words they couldn’t understand through the gag that Tess had insisted upon. His whole body shook as it fought; though whether against the bonds or against the evil in him, no one could be sure.

“Siabrey…he doesn’t look any different.” Shaun hesitated to say as a few more minutes passed.  Luek continued to buck hard, viciously twisting, trying to break himself free.

_Please Luke!  Please pull through!_ she begged, even as her mind realized what the rogue had said was true;  he was not changing, he was not improving... indeed, his violent shaking seemed almost worse.  Frightened, her mind slowly began to wrap around the concept, the idea, that the Luke she had known long before might never return...

...and she shuddered, to the very depths of her soul.

Reaching out with a shaking finger, she laid it lightly upon Ik Mataar’s hilt.

_What is wrong?_ She silently asked the sword, praying that he would utter the phrases she knew would not be.

_The evil in him is too deep. It has become much stronger than before, and is now bound to his soul._ There was a pause, then the sword whispered the words that Siabrey had been dreading.

_I’m sorry. There is nothing that I can do._

=============================================
 
Well, this is it until Saturday night possibly.  Tommorrow night is our last session of the campaign... which with some of the stuff planned, will likely run long enough there's not going to be time to write up anything...


----------



## skullsmurfer

Ha! Great update! I have been wanting to play an alternate bard for a while and I am excited to see one in action.  I look forward to your next post!


----------



## K_S_Snyder

I second that - excellent update. 

Orion leaping on that demons chest... *shaking head* hilarious!  I loved that line ... he'd lept onto deaths chest and survived... that was rich.  I bet the other players were just gawking when he did that.  

Tess casting Feather Fall on the dragon - nice thinking.  Good play.

... I'm jealous... grumble.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

When Orion's player (Who also is a DM as well) did that leap, I was a little stunned.  Thankfully for his character, he realized very quickly what he was up against (and the hezrou rolled horribly to try and grapple him), so he was able to leap away. 

I was trying to go for the feel of another epic battle, like the siege very early in the campaign.  The falling dragon and vrock were spur of the moment things I threw in for flavor.

The original plan was to have Luke appear _on the back of the great red wyrm Stalatan_, but sadly we ran short on time, so I jury-rigged his appearance this way.  The results were still pretty dramatic, and at this point, I think there were thoughts of beating up the RB DM.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well, the last session just ended... and let me say there have been some _major_ twists and turns...  for those of you reading, there's still 5 sessions left to type up... and they'll be appearing here over the next few weeks   There are somethings you might be surprised with


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Death of a Dear Friend*

_I’m sorry. There is nothing that I can do._

The words rang through Siabrey’s head, with the same force and violence as a fullblade crashing through her skull.  _Nothing!?  There’s nothing you can do!?_  Her heart gave a screeching wail, of which only a plaintive whimper emerged from her lips. 

_It couldn’t have been good,_ Tess thought, hearing the small, desperate cry that came from her friend’s lips, and the way that Luke continued to buck and struggle against his bonds.  Hate and fury still bellowed forth from his eyes, and Tess saw only one solution left.

_A sorcerer’s power comes from their bloodline... somewhere in their past, usually, one of their ancestors was not a mortal.. usually a celestial, a demon, a dragon, or some other magical beast, whose traits are now exhibited even generations since their union with mortal flesh.  Should this be destroyed, a sorcerer loses his powers at least temporarily... in most cases, they cannot reestablish contact with the planes of magic, and their powers are lost forever..._

As these thoughts flooded through Tess’ mind, for a moment, she reflected.

And then came to a decision.

She pulled from her pocket a ring, which previously had three large rubies set into its electrum metal.  One of the rubies was now broken, and charred.  Cupping the ring carefully in her hands, Tess closed her eyes.

“I wish that Lucius would have the demonic influence in his blood banished, and his body and mind be left whole and cleansed...” she whispered quietly.  She felt a surge of power, of might, and felt the small _pop_ as another ruby broke.  

She felt the influx of power seem to leave the ring, rushing towards the thrashing and writhing young man.  Luke’s body seemed to glow, first with a flaming, deep red.  His back arched high into the air, as a piercing scream left his soul, blasting through the bindings over his mouth.  His body rocked and shuddered violently, deep, devastating surges flooding his veins as his very lifeforce was altered, shifted, and changed.

Siabrey recoiled away from the shaking form of her husband, fear and horror in her eyes as she saw what was overcoming him.  “NO!” she screamed, not realizing what Tess had done, fearing that he was being ripped from his very mortal coils.

The glow around him slowly changed, from a blazing red to a neutral yellow, then a blazing green.  His writhing and screaming rose to frightening heights, before in mid cry, his body suddenly collapsed back to the ground.  Drenched in sweat, it lay still... his skin is normal cream, his eyes closed shut.

“Luke?” Siabrey’s voice, shaky and wobbling from tears, called out.  She reached out a hand towards him, and gently lifted his own hand to her chest, tears streaming down her face.  _Love?  Love...  please...._

As a finger curled around his wrist, she then felt it.

A very faint, very weak, but very existent pulse.

Her tears swiftly changed, into tears of joy, as she yanked his hand to her mouth, and showered kisses on it.  “Luke... Luke!  My gods.... Luke!” she repeated again and again.  _You’re alive!  You’re alive!_

“I... I wished for his demonic blood to be banished from him,” Tess said quietly.  “He still breathes... though he may never be able to use magic ever again.”

“I don’t care,” Siabrey said, her voice muffled as she leaned over and clutched his prone form, cradling his head in her arms and showering kisses on his forehead.  “He’s back!  You brought him back!”

Tess beamed a smile of relief, as Luke’s eyes slowly floated open, and a confused look filled his eyes.

“What... what happened?” his voice, quieter than a whisper, slowly asked.  

“Love!” Siabrey screeched, showering more kisses on him, “You’re alright!  You’re alright!”  She could tell he was very confused when she delivered a powerful kiss on his lips, and they didn’t respond... instead giving her a very confused look.  “Love... remember me?” she asked, worried.

“You’re Siabrey... my love and wife,” Luke said slowly, even painfully.  By the limpness in his body, Siabrey could already tell he wasn’t able to move on his own.  “I... I remember you were beside me, and then my mother showed up, and then...” his voice trailed off ominously, and his eyes danced with despair as a flood of memories he wished he could forget flooded back.

“Sssshhh....ssshhh,” she cradled him.  “Its ok.  You’re safe!  You’re safe!”


The party had a few minutes to feel relief at their friend’s safe return, before the noises of loud roars, growls and rumbles thundered into their ears from the center of the city.  Tess, Orion and Shaun looked towards the center of Irulas... and gasped at what they saw.

In the heart of the city, several massive buildings, one of which the party recognized as the Jeweler’s Guild, another as one wing of the Mage’s Guild, were aflame.  Above the massive pyre were two enormous beasts, seeming locked in mortal combat.

The first was enormous... from a comparison to the size of the buildings underneath, it was apparent the creature was easily close to four hundred feet in length, the blazing inferno underneath making his crimson scales seem to glow as if they were reddened by blood.  The slew of horns that crowned his head were majestic and terrible at the same time... Stalatan himself.

Facing him was a creature barely a third his size, the blazing of the fire causing her silver scales to shine orange. Around the creature, the even smaller forms of other, younger silvers, golds and bronzes zipped about, nipping at the great beast.

All, even the large silver, zipped to and fro, with amazing speed and agility in comparison to their massive quarry.  Stalatan’s movements seemed slow and ponderous, though none doubted that each of his claw swings would be deadly, and that a single bite from him could have snapped the silver’s neck.  Despite this, the smaller dragons kept their vicious, snapping attacks, until a split second later, the unthinkable happened.

The massive red wyrm swung viciously at a small gold that had flashed near its eye, firing a blast of energy at the red wyrm’s vulnerable orbs.  Stalatan reared back in midair, and swung with his claws... one of which the silver flew right into.

The force of the hit, even from this distance, seemed immense, as the silver did a cartwheel through the air, her wings flapping furiously as she tried to regain balance, and she tumbled below the party’s view.  A small plume of seeming dust (likely bricks and pieces of pavement) rose in the air, confirming she had not landed well.

As the red dragon continued to fly back, rearing from its blind eye, another silver, easily twice other silver’s size, dove down from high above, claws outstretched, move agape.  Stalatan rolled onto his back, still in a blind fury, and unwittingly offered his throat for the large silver slash.  In a flurry of snaps and bites, the yellow sclaes along the bottom of the red wyrm’s neck became red themselves, and the beast, with the large silver biting furiously on top of it slammed into the center of the city.

The party had watched the preceding drama over the course of twenty seconds, and only now began to react.  

“C’mon!” Tess shouted, already clambering down stairs on the city-side of the battlements, “they need our help!  C’mon!  Lets go!”


It took the party a full fifteen minutes to get from the battlements to where the carnage was, even at a full tilt (with Siabrey carrying Lucius’ still limp form on her back).  What they encountered was pure destruction.

The Jeweler’s Guild, along with tends of shops and homes, lay in ruins, the massive, sprawled form of a great red wyrm covering their remains.  From the wyrm itself, the intense, pungent stink of blood hung in the air.  The massive beast no longer had a throat... indeed, Xanadu’s furious form (they coudl tell it was him by a series of familiar notches in his frill)  still hung over the dead creature’s neck, alternating looks between the dead beast, and a shuddering, silver mound behind him.

_If that’s Xanadu..._

“Alisandra!”  Tess screamed, running around the broken form of the red wyrm.  As the party, all at a run, dash around the massive head of the decimated dragon, they see the shuddering silver mound is, indeed, the prone form of a silver dragon, a massive part of her side missing... arrows all along her sides and back.

“Ally!” Tess shouted.  _Oh no!  Ally!_ she ran a hand along the beast’s shuddering head.  “Grumki!” Tess cried and pointed... the cleric was already making motions to Kord on high.

_”Little one... come to comfort me in my hour of shame?”_ Alisandra’s tired voice rang in Tess’ head.  As Tess looked into her eyes, she could see sadness, despair... a lok of abject failure.

“What do you mean?  Your hour of failure?  You haven’t failed!  The demon army is routed, the great wyrm has been slain!  That’s hardly a failure!” Tess rubbed her head gently, lovingly.  “You’ve been through a lot, dear Ally.  Please... don’t be hard on yourself because Stalatan knocked you down,” Tess said, as Grumki’s _heal_ spell caused the wounds on Alisandra’s sides to close, and the arrows in her gullet to spill out.

_”I failed...  I did not protect my rider... and he fell...”_ she said mournfully, and Tess saw the dragon’s eyes shimmer, as tears began to well up.  _”I failed him!”_  It was then that Tess noticed the crushed riding saddle, partly under Alisandra’s frame.  No body lay there.

”Failed who...”  Tess started to question, before her mind jumped back to a conversation from a few weeks prior...  “Oh god!  Pell!” 

An immediate, quick search was launched of all the surrounding rumble, Tess leading the way.  _Pelleron!  Pell!  Oh no... not Pell!  He was so kind, so sweet... a gentlemen!_ her mind cried, as she flipped over timbers and kicked aside stucco.  A few bloodied bodies, mostly of women and children, were pulled from the wreckage, but no sign of the paladin.

After five minutes of frantic searching, finally Tess heaved aside a beam, revealing a bloody hand that she recognized, a signet ring emblazoned with the lightning bolt of Hieroneous on its finger.

“Pell!  Pell!  Gods no!” she cried, yanking aside more timbers until Pellaron’s bloody, crushed form was finally visible, by all possible means, dead.  Grumki was already at her side, and she listened in fear and despair as his familiar words now echoed in the air for the second time over Pellaron’s form.

“Kord, thou strength is needed this day!  Death has seen fit to call home this man of great courage and power, when there is much left in this world that needs his strength and power!  Kord, I beseech the to intercede with those that ferry souls, and inform them that this man is still needed here!” Grumki called, completing the arcane components required for his _ressurection_ spell.  

Tess watched in terrified wonder as Grumki then closed his eyes, and she barely heard above the crackle of flames:

“Pellaron... your body can be raised, if you soul wishes to return.  Do you wish to return to this world?” the orc said quietly.  His eyes suddenly clinched, and the beast seemed to grit his teeth.  Suddenly they flashed open.

And Pell’s body lay still.  No eyes flickered open, no hands clasped and unclasped.  

“Hieroneous has called him home, dear Tess.  He cannot return.”


----------



## Lela

Well, perhaps not poor Pell.  After all, if Hieroneous has called him home, he can't be that bad off.

Really, I think it's poor Tess.  She's the one who truely missed out.

Did Pell not return for a specific reason or was it, essentially, his time?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

It was basically his time.  The NPC had died and been raised once already, and I used hte logic that since he had spent quite a bit of time with a group that slew quite a few bad outsiders, as well as trashed two evil temples, Hieroneous might call his soul to Celestia for, "reassignment," if you will, once it broke its mortal coils.  Basically he made a name for himself in the right circles.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Emperor Returns*

“He’s... gone?” Tess asked in a quivering voice.  _Not Pell... no!  He was to kind, to sweet to die like this!  He had centuries left in his life!_

Grumki gave her a sad nod, as Elenya pulled Tess close as the bard began to shudder with tears. 

It was only seconds later when everyone realized there was the massive head of a silver dragon hanging over Pell’s body as well, and sadness, despair and shame radiated into all of their minds.

_”I failed you, Pellaron...”_ Alisandra lowered her head beside the elf’s crumpled form, now genuinely crying.  _”I do not deserve the forgiveness you cannot give.”_

”Ally... Ally... we saw you get hit, there wasn’t much you could do,” Siabrey said softly, rubbing a hand along Alisandra’s scales.  “You tried your best... someone in Celestia thought it best to take him home.”  The massive creature only gave a shudder in return, and nuzzled the prone form, as if trying to push life back into his body.

_”She is inconsolable,”_ Xanadu’s voice came into their heads, and as they looked up, the dragon’s fearsome head, his mouth surrounded by the blood of the other great dragon dead behind him.  _”I think she needs time to reflect... she grew very close to your friend during those two weeks.”_

As Elenya, and even Grumki touched and comforted the female silver, Siabrey reluctantly turned back to the business at hand.  She knew Xanadu was part of Alexander’s forces... and as commander, she needed updates.  She glanced at Tess, still softly crying over Pell’s crushed form, then tore her emotions away.

“I’m... sorry about turning to business at a time like this, but Xanny... where is Alexander?  How goes the fight to the south?”

The large behemoth didn’t turn to her, his huge brassy eyes still watching Alisandra with worry.  “It goes well.  The army came up from the south, and the Countess’ forces were pinned between your troops and our army.  Its now closing in on a slaughter,” he sighed.  

Siabrey gave a saddened sigh as well.  _I would prefer not that much blood was shed... but it is better their blood than our own._

“Is the Emperor alright?” she asked uneasily.  _The last few days have been hell... I don’t want to be stuck ruling anything... ever._ 

“He’s fine... leading the troops from the front.” The dragon finally turned from Alisandra, evidently finished with his mental conversation with her.  “Ally says she needs some time to properly mourn her fallen friend.  There is much death and destruction in this place... it would do the rest of us good to get away... I shall take you to the Emperor.”


It took several minutes to bring Tess away from Pell’s body, her eyes deep red, fear and loss running deep in the orbs.  Gently, Siabrey told her that they still had a job to do... to manage the city defenses... there were people still alive that needed their assistance.  Elenya gently added that Hieroneous was already taking care of Pell, and it was time for the party to take care of those in the city.

Finally, reluctantly, Tess clambered onto Xanadu’s back with the other party members... Elenya, Harrapias, and Aeron remained behind to watch and talk to the dragon (Elenya and Harrapias talked... Aeron merely waited around).  This time, the ride on the great dragon was anything but cheerful.  There were no saddles or mounts on him, and the party was forced, rather uneasily, to hang onto his frills.  For his part, Xanadu flew low and slow, as close as he could to the rooftops.

As the party reached the southern battlements, Xanadu gracefully avoided the areas that were aflame, and set himself down next to the wall, allowing the party to walk across his neck onto the battlements.  From this vanage point, the entire battlefield to the south could be seen.

The bodies of orcs, gnolls, goblins and men all lay broken and battered upon the ground.  Spears, swords, and all other manners of implements of destruction lay strewn about as well.  The bodies themselves lay amongst the ruins of houses, barns, and shops... the sections of the city that were not fortunate enough to be covered by the outer wall.

In the midst of this charred destruction was a large mass of orcish pikemen, their spears lowered down on all sides, as Imperial lines advanced from the wall towards them from the north.  On the far side, the party could pick out a mass of Imperial infantry... the tall man in kingly armor at their front was easy to spot.

_“Alexander is there,”_ Xanadu nodded with his head.  _“He looks preoccupied though.  Here, I’ll help you clamber down,”_ the dragon added, flying up, crossing the wall, and landing on the other side so the party merely had to walk down his neck and back to get to the ground.

“Xanny,” Orion said, not catching that this was the first time he’d ever referred to the dragon by his nickname, “here.”  The monk proffered up a necklace he hadn’t had a chance to use yet, with seven large pieces of amber and rubies on it.  “Fireball necklace.  Drop it on those orc bastards, and take them out for us.  For Alisandra!”  The rest of the party nodded firmly at his statement.

Xanadu gave a fierce grin, as vengeance for the harm done to Alisandra danced in his eyes.  The dragon rose in the air, high above the battlefield, before dropping the necklace, which flipped and turned, until a massive series of flashes and roars exploded in the midst of the orcish ranks.  Before the beasts could  respond or run, Xanadu was already screaming downward from on high, the air between him and the orcs flashing white as he blasted many of them into solid ice.  A hundred feet above the ground, the dragon pulled up from his dive, but kept his wings folded.  A massive crash thundered through the air as his form slammed into the last of the confused and panicked orcs, crushing them.

_”That better?”_ the dragon gave a wicked smile as the last of the orcs dropped their pikes at Alexander’s approach.  The Emperor, for his part, saw the party on the other side, and galloped over, jumping off of his horse before it had come to a stop.

“Siabrey! Luke!  Tess!  All of you!” he gave a loud roaring greeting as he ripped off the fearsome helmet that had hid his face.  “A damned fine sight here!  A damn splendid piece of generalship!”  He gave Tess a slap on the back, causing the bard to wince... an expression that made her saddened face look all the worse.  Alexander saw this, and within a second, his jovial face had flooded with concern.

“What is wrong?  I see here Siabrey, Luke, Tess, Orion, and Shaun... oh no... nothing happened to the wizard?” his face became very concerned.  Tess shook her head sadly.

“Our friend... Pellaron the paladin... he fell,” she looked up at the Emperor, her eyes growing wet again.  “He died fighting the red wyrm,” her voice quivered.  _He died fighting, with an image of ME in his head..._ she didn’t say aloud.

Alexander, seeing Tess was the most broken over the tragedy, gave her a fatherly hug.  “’Tis life... dear Tesseron.  Death is as natural as life... and someday, all of us must face it.  Pell has moved on, to someplace better,” the Emperor gave her a paternal kiss on the forehead, before holding her out at arms length.  “We must continue on... in his name, and the name of all whose blood is on these fields.”  Tess sniffed, and gave a nod.

“Majesty,” Siabrey said quietly, “I am afraid there were many petitioners waiting for your return... I told them to be patient... was it the right thing to do?” the fighter asked worriedly.  Alexander’s face then changed again as he faced her, to one of appraisal... as he looked her up and down.

“Hmm... you told the bastards to wait... and organized a good defense of the city.  By Pelor’s Flaming Nosehairs,” he laughed.  “You did a damn fine job indeed!”

“We’ve got this lead army of hers pinned!  They’re doomed... all sixty thousand of them!  Thats fully one fifth of all the armies she started with, crushed!  Thanks to you all!” Alexander beamed.  “I might just have to add some military ranks to your noble titles!”

“Um... that’s not necessary Majesty,” Shaun jumped in.  _I played general today, I don’t want to ever play general again!_

“When you’ve done as well as you all have, by Tarantor’s Scaling Justice it needs to be done!  Why, we even came within seconds of catching the Countess herself!”

“You didn’t catch her?” Siabrey asked worriedly.  Her mind immediately jumped to what had happened to Lucius, and began fearing what would happen if she returned and stole him again... only to find him cleansed of his evil background... _She might just kill him then..._

“No,” Alexander sighed, “we didn’t.  Xanny himself charged right at her position as we broke her rear ranks.  She teleported out, but one of our knights knocked from her hand something of interest...” the Emperor’s face broke into a massive grin.  “Something long, and black...”

“THE STAFF!?” almost everyone in the party shouted at the same time, and Alexander guffawed and nodded. 

“Where is it?” Siabrey asked insistently, after regaining the ability to talk.

“Yonder, a few hundred yards... surrounded by piles of the dead.” Alexander said.  “Beware though... it tries to talk inside your head.  I’ve instructed my people to guard it from a distance...  I was hoping to find you all, as you’ll have a better idea of what to do with the damned thing.”

“We... we need some time to figure that out exactly,” Tess added, with a sniff.  “After all, one can’t just run up and pick up a staff that has the essence of a demon lord in it, can you?”

“I dunno,” Alexander shrugged.  “I’m not into magic or religion... but I know its not good when something tries to talk to you in your head, hence my orders.  I’ve assigned a regiment of the Imperial Guard to watch it until your arrival... I’m letting you clever young folks figure out what exactly to do with it.”  He started climbing back onto his horse.  Once there, he set his helmet back on and flashed a fierce grin.  “As for me, children, I’m going to do what _I_ know most about... namely killing orcs and beasties.  A bunch of them are now pinned in the ravine where you once were, they tell me, and someone needs to supervise their eradication!”

“Wing safe, Majesty!” Siabrey called, and Alexander raised an eyebrow.

“Wing what?”

“Good luck is what it means, Majesty,” Tess added in clarification.  The Emperor gave a fierce grin in thanks, and spurred his horse towards the eastern parts of the wall... towards the ravine.  A massive thunder rose around the party as horses and men all broke into step and rumbled after him.

The party saw one large group of soldiers remaining, all arranged around  mounds of dead orcs and demons.  Atop the pile rose a single black shaft, glimmering in the moonlight that now broke through the receding clouds.  The flash of a massive diamond greeted their eyes... and as they gingerly approached, a voice entered all of their heads.

_”Hello, little ones.”_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Graz’zt*


_”Siabrey?  Siabrey?_ the fighter heard Luke’s voice in her mind.  _”Protect me!  Siabrey, my mother wishes to harm me, to kill me!  Protect me, love!  Pick up the staff!  Use it to destroy the Countess!  Then we will be safe!  Then I will be safe!  And I can always be by your side, forever and ever...”_

“Luke?” Siabrey asked aloud, looking at the head of the young man that was still slung on her back.  He looked at her wide eyed.

“Do you hear it too?” he asked quietly.

“Hear what?  Your voice?  Why do you keep asking me to pick up the staff?” the fighter said, slowly edging closer towards the black rod.  _If I touch it, Luke will be protected!_

“Siabrey... get away from it,” she heard his voice say, firmly.  “That was not my voice you heard... I didn’t activate my telepathy spell... I’m to tired to do that.”

The fighter suddenly stopped, and backed away quickly.


_”Shauny?  Your wife is beautiful, isn’t she?  She is lovely... and she needs protection... as do your unborn children.  Shauny... I can fix whats wrong with your unborn son... El-en was what you named that one, right?  I can also make you and your wife fabulously wealthy... imagine it, Shaun... bathing in money... no cares left in the world... all of your friends safe... you just need to pick up my staff... Shaun... reach over and grab it...”_

”Go screw a pig in Pelor’s temple!” Shaun snarled back.  (he rolled a nat. 20 on his Will save)


_”It is the great and powerful monk... I shall quake at your feet... you who can leap into the clouds...”__

Can it!_ Orion’s mind cut off the demon (19 + insane Will save)



Tess’ mind was worn and tired, and this new intrusion was greeted immediately with hostility.

_Get out of my head!  What are you doing here!  Leave me alone, dammit!_ her mind snarled.

_”Poor Tesseron!  Your brother was slain, your friends have been hunted, and now a man that you toyed with and led on is dead... poor Tess!  Why do I say poor Tess?  I shouldn’t!  You are a vile woman!  You are an evil creature!  You lead men on!  You slaughtered, in cold blood, three bound, harmless people!  MURDERER!”_ the voice roiled in her mind, shouting and screaming.

_I am not a murderer!  They had it coming!  They hurt me! They hurt my friends!  They killed my brother in cold-

“The same cold blood you killed them in?”_ the voice asked her.  

_But they were... I didn’t..._ her mind sputtered, and the voice tightened its noose even more.

_”Were you aware that the assassin whose throat you slit had a daughter... a daughter who died between then a now of starvation?”_ the demon lied.  _”Now you have the blood of innocents on your hands as well!  MURDERER!”_

Outwardly, Tess was immobile, her face unchanged, inwardly, her soul was crying.  _I... I’m sorry!  I’m sorry I hurt Pellaron!  I’m sorry I hurt the little girl!  I AM a murderess!  I am evil!_

_”There there... Tesseron,”_ the demon’s voice echoed in her head, no longer vicious and accusing, but quiet and comforting, _”There is a chance for you to make it all right... just pick up the staff.”_  The demon let a pause fill the air, letting the idea sink into her brain, before pressing hard, _”With my powers, Tesseron, you can bring back Pellaron, and shower him with the treatment he deserves!  With my powers, you can bring back that little girl!  With my powers, you can make sure you’ll never lose your brother again!  With my power, you can keep Luke, Siabrey, and all of your friends safe!  Think of it, Tess!  All you must do, is reach for the staff...”_


Siabrey was shaking her head, shuddering that the pull of Graz’zt was that strong, when she saw Tess’ mouth open and close, as if she was speaking... but no words came from her mouth.  The bard’s eyes were focused dead ahead, on the staff... and before Siabrey could say anything, the bard lunged.

Shaun was fortunately close enough to grab her legs, and Tess tumbled to the ground, kicking and screaming.

“No!  Let me go!  You don’t understand!  I need the staff!  I need it to bring back Pell!  I need it to save all of you! LET GO!” she screeched like a banshee, before a slap from Siabrey caused her to go silent momentarily... long enough they dragged her back.  Some thirty feet from the staff, the bard suddenly went still... and blinked.

“What... what happened?” she asked.

“Graz’zt had you for a bit... till Siabrey slapped the crap outta you,” Shaun grinned in relief.  “That and we dragged you away from it... its about 30 feet range I’d guess.  Anyways... you’re fine now.  Just don’t go too near it.”


“So,” Siabrey scratched her head.  “Mr. Do Right Monk, how are we going to move this staff... and where can we put it safely?” Siabrey sighed.  _Orion’s order is strict and good... maybe he knows people that could move it... and a place we could store it till we can find out how to get to the Abyss to destroy this thing...._

”We need someone completely pure of heart... not me,” Orion shrugged.  “I don’t know who would fit that...”

“High Priest of Pelor?” Siabrey suddenly asked, and Orion stopped in mid-sentence, before shrugging.

“Well, can’t hurt.  If Graz’zt takes him, we’ll just have to knock him out and drag him away like we did with Tess.”

It took nearly a half hour before His Most Holy Glory could be found, and brought in all of his golden armor trappings to where the party waited, thirty feet from the staff.  As the High Priest came, Siabrey and Tess explained the situation to him... and initially he didn’t believe them.  However, as he approached and Graz’zt tried to talk to _him_, he decided they might not be telling a tale.  The priest reached down, and picked up the staff, with seemingly no ill effects.

“Its burning my hands,” he complained loudly.  “Where are you wanting me to take this thing?”

“Um... uh...” the party stammered collectively.

“We have some baptismal pools that are currently not in use in the Pelor Temple... if you send a messenger ahead to fill the Morning Glory pool to the brim with the holiest of holy water, we might be able to store it there... temporarily,” the priest winced, “at least until you all can tell me a more permanent location to put it.  I can’t hold it too long!”

Messengers were sent dashing out, as the regiment and part, all well clear of the priest, cleared a path for him to the Pelor temple.  There, the staff was ignominiously doused into the massive pool of holy water, literally 40 feet long by 30 feet wide and ten feet deep.  As the staff sat in the pool, the holy water began to boil furiously, rising into the air as steam.

“We can keep replacing the holy water for a while... but I’m afraid this is only a temporary holding place,” the High Priest said.  “We already have the most powerful wards possible in this room... if he burns through the holy water, I doubt they can hold.”

“We just need a few weeks to finish finding a better place to put him,” Siabrey said quickly.  “Is that too long?”

“I think we could keep him in here for a year, at most maybe.  After that...” the High Priest gave a shudder.


“So... the victory has been won... but at terrible cost,” Shaun said quietly.  “Where to now?”

Siabrey looked to the still weak Lucius, and sighed with relief and sadness at his state.  “The Imperial Palace... Luke is still weak, he needs rest.”

As the party made their way through the less damaged portions of the city, aides and messengers continually stopped them with reports.  One quarter of the city had burned.  Bodies have been stacked so high that it will take days to cart them off.  Requests from the temples to immediately start funeral proceedings, to dispose of bodies and reduce disease.  Finally a message arrived, one that Siabrey knew was bad by the look on the face of the page boy who bore it.

Alexander was badly injured.

The party quickly dashed to the palace, where the message said he was being treated.  No protocol required now... the party merely shoved past the guards, who dared not stop the Crown Princess and her retinue.  After dashing through corridors and halls, they finally arrived to a room inside the Imperial apartments.

”Alex?” Siabrey said softly and carefully, opening the door servants indicated he was behind.  Inside they found the Emperor in bed... a bloody bandage in place of his arm.

“Oh god... Majesty!  Why haven’t you let clerics heal you!?” Siabrey snapped.  _Dammit... you WILL NOT die on me Alex! I will NOT be happy if I have to talk to petitioners on a daily basis!_

”There were other people hurt worse,” the Emperor sputtered out with a thin, pained smile.  “They gave me some stuff for the pain, after I ordered them to treat the other injured people first.  They’ll take me tommorrow,” he smiled thinly.

“Alex!” Siabrey chided, looking at Grumki.  The half-orc gave a shrug.

“The strength of Kord is spent today.  Perhaps tomorrow, as the Emperor requests,” his rumbling bass suggested.

Siabrey looked at him, and then Alexander, and gave a sigh.  _Stubborn boys._
“Well.. Majesty, there’s nothing you’re going to do to keep me from getting some food!  Servants!”  Siabrey dashed out of the room, before Alexander could complain.

When she returned, herself carrying a tray of food, she found that Luke and Alexander had both fallen asleep... along with the other tired, spent members of the party...   Siabrey goes out and quietly gets blankets fetched for them all, and after tucking her Lucius in with a gentle kiss, she heads upstairs... back to the throne room with an dark growl.

= = = = = = = == = = = = == = = = == = = = = == = = == = = == = =

That’s the end of that session... which was the longest I think we ever played.  Everyone agrees, however, it was probably one of the best.  Soon, the next week’s session will be posted... and now, officially, we are only four sessions behind!


----------



## Lela

Looks like the party is starting to fall apart.  If the campaign wasn't ending, I'd suggest some down time.  Perhaps in a plane where time moves a tad faster.


----------



## drag n fly

Fall apart? How? In my opinion that session kinda brought all our characters closer together. Then again, that may just be because my memory of that session was awsome 

On a side note, EV and I graduate from college in a week and a half (*gasp*), so finals are coming up. Him and I will try to continue writing updates, but I appologize if they come a bit slow.


----------



## Lela

I'm doing finals now, so I completely understand.

As to falling apart, I just meant that the stress seems to be getting to everyone, including Tess.  Just saying the PCs need a break; nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... Tess was starting to get frazzled... which would explain some of her actions in later sessions that seemed... strange and/or dangerous.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Or just freaking insane.  There was an interesting role reversal last session... which you're just going to have to wait and see.  The DM found Tesseron's breaking point, and it was a doozy.


----------



## Lela

Really, I love that you guys have breaking points.  Makes for great characters.

Then again, it's not that you're all stressed by impending finals or anything.  Speaking of which, I'd better pull out the study guide.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

This marks the start of the 18th session, as our heroes find a predicament of a new and strange sort...

And I'm typing this from memory with no notes... so forgiveness is begged ahead of time from the players (if something is amiss... LET ME KNOW SO I CAN EDIT  )
*Um.... Yeah... Your Daughter and Your Son...*

Dark clouds, tired clouds, hovered over Siabrey as she went up to the throne room, grumbling.

_Its the eve of a major battle in the city.  I doubt any petitioners will be – _

“Dammit!” she hissed under her breath as the doors to the audience hall were opened, revealing a loose gaggle of petitioners waiting... all of which flooded towards her liek vultures diving in on a fresh caracass.

“Majesty!” a very familiar and very annoying voice called.  “It is me, Lord Varron!  I know the Emperor is in the palace but indisposed!  I wish for my case to be heard!” ‘three acre man’ jumped up and down, at one point grabbing part of her armor.  At this gesture, Siabrey spun around, her eyes smoldering with fury.

“Sir, unhand me this instant!” she snarled, and the eager noble’s face fell, and he removed his hand.  

_You have to be regal, Siabrey!  You’re in Alexander’s place for a few more days!_ 

The fighter gave a very reluctant sigh.  “I’m... sorry.  I fought in the battle, and it has been a long day.  Lord Varron,” she forced an unemotional pallor to her face, “please... where is the second party to this case.  I can hear the briefest of summations tonight... tomorrow your case will be judged.”  _Gives me time to talk to Alex tomorrow morning to ask how the hell one judges a case!_

The noble, to her relief, appeared ecstatic.  A few moments later a taller, grim faced man arrived, and by the sneer he gave Lord Varron, it was apparent he was the person Varron intended to charge.

“Lord Wychilis, Majesty,” the taller man bowed.  “I beg your Majesty to hear my side of the – “

“I am, m’lord,” Siabrey cut him off.  “Now.  The one minute version... Wychilis, you first,” she pointed, and Varron’s eyes fell into pout.

Wychilis went on to describe how there were three acres of disputed lands on the border between their two baronies... three acres that included a lucrative grain mill.  Wychilis produced documents signed by Varron’s father indicating the land belonged to his family.  When it was Varron’s turn, he said mostly the same, save he produced documents proving it belonged to _his_ family.  The two were near blows when Siabrey cleared her throat.

_Two sets of documents!  Two annoying petitioners!  Great!  I need some air... NOW._

“Okay... now that I know your summations, I’ll consider this matter through the night, and tomorrow you will have a judgement,” the fighter said quickly.  Neither lord, to her happiness, dared to say anything crosswise... the could see they feared for their cases for some reason other than not having enough evidence.

“I need a breath of air... and after that... bed,” she muttered to herself as she started to leave the room.  A chorus of protests came from those petitioners still in the room, which she ignored.  As the Chamberlain announced that no more petitions would be heard for the day when Siabrey crossed the threshold of the room, she felt a hand grab the back of her armor, and a pleading voice reach her ear.

“Please!  Your Highness!  A minute!”

_Damn this rabid dog sons of Loviatar harlot petitioners!_ Siabrey swore, spinning around with full intents of berating the man loudly and publicly.  As her furious eyes caught glimpse of him, she suddenly stopped, her mouth agape as the first curse was on the tip of her tongue.

“Please, Highness... its about my daughter!” the man, graying with spectacles says.  His eyes are pleading, near tears, and he wears the same blue vest and white trousers as he did when Siabrey saw him what seemed a lifetime ago... in a magic shop in Kulloden.

“Please, Majesty!  My daughter, she disappeared, some months ago, just before the orcs raided Kulloden!  No one from the city is willing to go look for her, they are too busy with their own needs!  So I come here,” he was now on the ground, starting to prostrate himself, “I beg you to send some of your best hunters to find my Elenya!  Or find her body, so she may be decently buried beside her mother!  Please!”  The older man’s frame rocked back and forth, as he clasped his hands together, tears rolling down his face.

Siabrey’s stern face broke into a massive grin, as her mind put together who this actually was.

“Quinnias?” she asked, and the man paused for a second, slightly preturbed.  “Quinnas!  Rise! Rise rise rise,” she grabbed him and helped him up.  The shopkeep’s eyes were wide now, as a royal family member had helped him rise... it was clear he didn’t remember her.

“Quinnias... some months ago myself and comrades bought magic items from your shop,” she started, before deciding to jump straight to what he evidently wanted to know.  “Quinnias... I have news of your daughter.  Please... come with-“

“You do!?  Thank you, Highness!  Thank you!” he was already starting to prostrate himself again, before Siabrey could grab him and heft him to his feet... again.

“Quinnias, that’s not necessary.  Please come with-“

“STOP!” a loud, roar voice called from behind them.  As Siabrey turned around in annoyance, she saw a large, rotund man, dressed in fine orange, blue, and green robes of a well-to-do merchant, ambling out of the audience hall, rushing straight towards Quinnias.  “STOP!  Let me present my side of the case!  And Your Highness, you will see that this shopkeep is a charlatan!”

“He is Abraham Dice, a merchant that is trying to buy out all the magic shops in Kulloden... and he roughed up and damaged mine when I wouldn’t sell!” Quinnias answered Siabrey’s unspoken question as the man rumbled forward.

_Abraham Dice?  Isn’t Shaun’s last na.... oh no... this is too funny!_ her mind giggled.  The emotion nearly made it to her face, but she managed to suppress the entirely inappropriate urge to snicker, and kept her face in a half confused look.

“This man is a trickster and a charlatan!  Coming here to Irulas to plead his case when I am not present to present a defense!  Cur!” the merchant Dice snarled.  “He signed a contract, Highness!  A CONTRACT!” Dice roared, producing a piece of paper.  Siabrey took it and read it over, but the look of shock and confusion on Quinnias’ face told her that _he_ didn’t know of such contract.

_Another case... _ she sighed.  _I’m going to put this one on the backburner... there’s more important things to deal with right now... like the children of these two fathers._

“Mr. Barachis?  Mr. Dice,” she started slowly.  “I’ll... have someone take a look at this case tomorrow.  As for now,” she let a slight grin come through, “I have news on both of your children.”

The reactions to the statement by the fathers could not have been more opposite.  While the shopkeep’s face lit up at the mentioning of his child, the rich merchant uttered a harsh growl.

“What, Mr. Dice?  You do not wish to hear of your son?” Siabrey asked with a raised eyebrow.

“My son is a charlatan... a coward, and a measely thief.  A father in all his rights would toss a mongrel like that to the streets,” the man growled.  “My son is in prison, yes?  About to be executed, yes?  I don’t care, he brought it on his own head,” the merchant waved dismissively.

“No... no no no.  Would both of you accompany me to a private drawing room?” Siabrey asked, hiding her look of disgust at the merchant Dice’s comments.   

“Well,” Siabrey said a few minutes later as the door to a private drawing room was closed for their privacy.  “As I said, I have news.  First... Quinnias.  Your daughter is alive and well,” Siabrey smiled, and the old man fell to his knees, whispering silent praises to Pelor.  Gently Siabrey brought him to his feet, adding, “that is not all, dear Quinnias.  Your daughter... and his son,” she motioned to Abraham, “are... um... well... they’ve been married for about a month now.”

“WHAT!?” the merchant roared, “My son!  Cavorts with the undoubtedly harlot that came from his loins!?  Truly, if he is up for punishment he deserves it!” the man spat, and Siabrey was forced to grit her teeth.  Quinnias, for his part, looked on in shocked confusion.

“And... both of you, are going to be grandfathers,” she added, “three times over.”

A split second later she thanked her combat reflexes, which allowed her to catch the fainting Quinnias before he reached the ground.  As she lightly fanned the poor man, the merchant Dice continued his rumblings.

“My son, fornicating with his spawn!  Outrageous!  He truly is good for nothing!”

“Your son is a knight, a baron, _Mr._ Dice!” Siabrey finally snapped, unable to hold herself in check any longer.  “He has done many a great service not only to this Empire, but saving my life, and the life of the Crown Prince!  It was my honor to fight by his side!”

_You son of Loviatar’s Nosehairs!_ she mentally cursed at him.

At her outburst, the merchant’s face, too, went into shock and confusion.  He stood there for a few moments... wavering, before slowly, cautiously he opened his mouth.

“Shaun is... ennobled?” he asked, and Siabrey vigorously nodded her head as she fanned the poor shopkeep.  The merchant’s mind stopped for another few seconds, before she could _feel_ the smarmy smile that was undoubtedly forming in his soul.

“So... Shaun has made something of himself... he...he does me proud!” the man said quietly, a sniffle coming from him.  “A noble?  Lord Dice?” he asked.

_There are gold coins dancing in his head,_ Siabrey thought, easily reading through the merchant’s bluster.  _Now that he knows his son is worth quite a bit of cash possibly... he wants a cut... vile wretch!_

“Perhaps I should meet him... if he has changed... can not a father’s heart change as well?” the merchant said.  Siabrey inwardly thought his voice dripped with ulterior motives.

“Why yes,” she said pleasantly, covering up her disgust.  “I truly expect a father’s heart to change in such a circumstance.”  She looked down as Quinnias’ eyes fluttered open, the old man coming to making her smile.  “Tell you what.  I can arrange for you two to stay here, in the palace tonight... and tomorrow we can review your cases, and... in possible,” she added, not knowing if Shaun would really want to see his father, “arrange for both of you to see your children.”

“Excellent idea,” the merchant rubbed his hands together, already relishing the thought of sleeping in the _Governor’s Imperial Palace_.  Quinnias merely nodded, and Siabrey helped him up.

After seeing to their arrangements, the fighter quietly went back to the room where the party and Alexander had collapsed in sleep.  She carefully placed a note on Shaun’s chest, that cryptically read:

_”Shaun, Elenya:

Your parents are here.  They were fighting, didn’t know about you two.  I told them... Elenya, your dad wants to meet you two.  Shaun, your dad’s a creep.”_


----------



## Lela

> _”Shaun, Elenya:
> 
> Your parents are here. They were fighting, didn’t know about you two. I told them... Elenya, your dad wants to meet you two. Shaun, your dad’s a creep.”_



 LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Judgements*

Shaun looked about, and his mouth savored the smells that flooded into his nose.  Seemingly thousands of bakeries were all about him, all smelling of muffins, fresh coffee, jam, strawberries and cream.  It was enough to make his mouth water...

...and realize his head was on a chilly, deep carpet.  He opened his eyes, and blinked... and to his joy, the smells still charged into his nostrils.

“Mmmmm...”he sat up, his eyes finally focusing on Siabrey, who had a tray of biscuits, rolls, strawberries and cream, laid out on the small table in the room.  The fighter, clad in a loose runic as opposed to armor or royal robes, turned to Shaun and smiled.

“My... aren’t we quick to wake when food arrives,” she grinned.  “Did you see the paper?”

“What paper?” Shaun scratched his head, and Siabrey pointed to the white slip that had flowed off of his chest as he had sat up.  He looked down in confusion, as a muffled “mmmm” came from Elenya, who slowly began to stir beside him.  Shaun grabbed the paper and read.

And jabbed Elenya in the shoulder, rousing her.

“That was rough!  What wazzat for?” she asked, sleep still slurring her speech.  He handed her the slip, his own eyes wide with fear and loathing.  _So... that bastard wants to see me?  After all I did, after he drove me away nearly eight years ago!  Stupid stonehumper_, his mind snapped.

Elenya’s brow furrowed as she read, and reread, before her eyes looked at Shaun... and the rogue could see a mixture of happiness, and worry in her green orbs.

“How did daddy react?” she asked guardedly, causing Siabrey to laugh.

“Oh, Elenya, your dad was confused at first... but then he babbled proudly and happily... I think he was most grateful that you were safe.  Coffee?” Siabrey asked, and both shook their heads no.  “Shaun... pardon me, but your dad was a slimey bastard.  He kept disparaging you and calling you everything from a ‘good-for-nothing’ to a ‘thief’ until I told him you had noble rank... and then suddenly he wanted to meet you.  He wants your money, I think,” Siabrey blurted out her mind, before quickly added, “No offense.”

“None taken, Siabrey... he’s a money grubbing bastard that gets cash in any way he can.. legal or non.  Hey... it says here they were fighting about something... what was going on?”

Siabrey proceeded to relay the details of what she knew, as Alexander, Tess, and the rest of the party slowly roused themselves from slumber.  Along the way, a mini-rant appeared from her lips about how rabid petitioners could be.

“Pethithionerth are the curseth ob tha Emperoth,” Alexander spoke through a muffin.  He held up a finger, and finished chewing before continuing.  “So you have two cases to judge today?”

“Yes...” Siabrey sighed.  “I don’t know how to judge them, either.”

“Well,” Tess said, taking a sip of the rich coffee, “I can take one of the cases... there’s some spellchords I know that can detect people lying.”

“And, you can borrow my Sword of Justice,” Alexander offered.  “Allows you to detect people lying nearby... and its not like I’m going to be up and swinging it around anytime soon,” he grinned.

“Speaking of which,” Siabrey motioned for Grumki, who started his ministrations on healing the Emperor.


“Ahem,” Siabrey, now clad in regal robes, cleared her throat in front of Lords Varron and Wychilis.  At her side, beside Kelir, hung the golden Imperial longsword... its own voice now quietly conversing with Kelir.

“My Lords,” she started, “I am ready to hear both of your full cases.  As Lord Wychilis spoke first last night, Lord Varron can speak first this day.”  She winced as she saw Varron strutting forward like a peacock at the news, while Wychilis glowered at the smaller man.

Varron and Wychilis both delivered obscenely prim and proper cases, filled with flowery words and cunning linguistical subtexts.  Once all of the poo-poopery was cut away, all that remained was the bare bones of their dispute... both claimed the other’s ancestors signed contracts signing the deed over to their family.  The entire time, she felt an increasing sense in her mind... that not just were both men stretching the truth, but that they were lying themselves out of house and home.

Finally, recounting the forty minutes of her life that could never be regained, she raised her hand, interrupting Lord Wychilis.

“Gentlemen, I am tired of hearing your stretched lies.  The truth, now,” she gently pulled the Imperial sword from its scabbard, and held it level with them.  The sense that they were telling tales exploded even larger in her mind... and both backed away.  “Truth.  Now,” she said sharply.

The two nobles stammered, stuttered, and backed away, as she rose from her chair and advanced on them.  A few seconds later, Varron broke his stunned silence, holding his hands in front of him as he shook.  The man confessed his claim to the land was fradulent... the land had originally belonged to a monastery, and the father’s of both nobles had conspired to steal the land and raze the monastery.  After the dirty deed was done, both proceeded to squabble over the spoils, a fight that extended even to this day.  Wychilis, also shaking, confirmed the tale.  Siabrey lost her sense they were spinning tales, and gave them both a smile.

“Very well, gentlemen... I am glad you decided to be honest with me... and my judgement is thus:  Neither one of you will get the land with the mill.  Instead, it will go to the remains of its former owners.  Should they not be found, it shall fall to the state.  For wasting the government’s time with frivolous petitions and forgery, you shall both pay fines to the survivors to the tune of five thousand gold each.  Should the surviving monks not be found, that too will devolve to the state.  That is my judgement.  Leave,” she motioned to the door, sick already of dealing with nobility.


Tess had volunteered to adjudicate the case between Abraham Dice and Quinnias Barachis... as Siabrey was absolutely sick of seeing Abraham Dice.  Someone had unwisely put the two in rooms next to each other... which fortunately made rounding them up easier.

Quinnias was nervously whittling in his room when Tess fetched him, while Abaraham was busy shouting at a woman, who by his references Tess deduced she was his wife.  The woman flitted about Tess, airily complimenting her on her earrings and dress, only earning the bards contempt.  Deducing the woman was easily distracted by shiny things, and needing her to leave so she could hear the case, Tess informed her that several clothing merchants were selling new wares outside the palace.  The tale worked like a charm.

“Now,” she sighed.  _I want this to be short and sweet._  “My name is Baroness Keldare.  Her Highness has assigned me to adjudicate your case... she has informed me of the background and basics.  I shall use some magical means at my disposal to determine your guilt or innocence... Mr. Dice, you said you have a contract that Mr. Barachis signed.  Please produce it.”

The merchant, with a flourish, pulled out several pieces of paper, and airily handed them to Tess. “The papers this cur signed, handing over his business,” he said dryly.

Tess gave a grunt, humming some notes to herself as she read.  Suddenly, in her mind, the words on the page seemed to leap out, red and flaming, as her mind screamed “FORGERY.”  Tess gave another grunt (instead of the whoop of laughter she wanted to give), and handed the piece back.

“Why do you give me forged documents?” Tess growled, putting as much anger in her voice as possible, “Do you think that I am a fool?”

“But.. but...” Abraham stammered, as Tess continued her verbal assault.

“Mr. Dice... I have heard of you.  They say you are a liar... a cheat... a scoundrel that can only just barely keep yourself clean.   They say you hire thugs to beat information out of people, and rough up people’s businesses... correct Mr. Barachis?” she added, thanking Shaun for the inside information he’d given her on the way his father operated.

“Yes, ma’am,” the old man said, “he sent two oafs into my store three weeks ago, who knocked over shelves and caused harm.  I never brought it up because I was worried about Elenya.”  Notes hung in the air as Tess’ humming confirmed he was telling the truth.

“Mr. Dice!” she turned to the merchant, fairly snarling now, “You not only have wasted my time, you did it with a forged document, accusing an innocent man of trying to cheat you!  To my knowledge, that means you’ve committed... perjury, forgery, filing a false report... in addition to the unreported assaults, burglaries and other crimes committed at your behest.”  Tess paused, thanking Alexander for taking some time to explain a few possible charges to her earlier that morning.  

“For these, I could have you imprisoned for twenty years or more... but instead,” she gave a wicked grin, “I’m going to hit you at a place that hruts a little more.  You will pay Mr. Barachis fifteen thousand gold pieces, over the next five years, for the pain and suffering you’ve inflicted on him.”  The merchant started to stammer, which caused Tess’ voice to merely bulldoze on, “Should you not pay this, I will level an immediate fine of forty thousand gold pieces... and the state _will_ seize your properties if necessary.”

It gave her great satisfaction to see his face collapse.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

> “Should you not pay this, I will level an immediate fine of forty thousand gold pieces... and the state will seize your properties if necessary.”
> 
> It gave her great satisfaction to see his face collapse.




HA HA ha ha ha... ninja!   Fun stuff!


----------



## skullsmurfer

thanks for the juicy updates i was absolutely starving for them!! can i have more?


----------



## Emperor Valerian

More will be posted tonight as soon as I am done typing them up.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Meeting the Parentals... and an Old Friend Returns*

“Well, that was pleasant to take care of,” Tess remarked with a grin, returning to the room where Shaun and Elenya still waited.  “I... to use the terms I’m sure you would use... I punked your father, Shaun.”

“How bad?” Shaun asked expectantly.

“Fine of fifteen thousand gold to Elenya’s father,” Tess beamed.

“Yes!!” Shaun did a fist pump, his shout enough that it roused the sleeping Alexander.  The Emperor had a new arm thanks to Grumki’s _heal_ spell, though the cleric and the other servants had advised him to lay down for the rest of the day.

“Justice was served on that wretched merchant?” Alex asked, and Shaun nodded eagerly.  The Emperor gave a small laugh, and remarked, “Perhaps, dear Tesseron, you have a new calling... a jurist on the Imperial Bench?”

“Um... no,” Tess said hurriedly, clutching her harp.  “I’ll stick to playing music.”  She then turned back to Shaun, who was clearly in a better mood by the raised eyebrow he gave her.  Tess resisted the urge to smack him for the unseemly thoughts she knew he was thinking about her and the Emperor.

“Now...onto more important things,” she said, hoping her next question would distract the prankster, “Your parents wanted to meet you.  Elenya, do you want to meet your dad?  And Shaun... do you _really_ want to meet your mom and dad?”

“No,” Shaun answered quickly, “they can rot in the Nine Hells, as far as I’m concerned.” 

“Are you sure?” Tess asked again. “He’s been ordered to leave the palace and the city this afternoon.” _You haven’t seen your parents in what... seven years?  It might be good to let them know your alive, let them see you in person, no matter how fleetingly..._

“Very much so.  I’d be delighted to meet Elenya’s dad, however.  Considering he brought such a sweet creature into the world, I’m guessing he can’t be that bad,” the raised eyebrow now transferred to Shaun’s wife, who playfully elbowed him.

“Suckup!” she laughed.

“Okay.  Just in case, Shaun.... your dad is staying upstairs, three rooms down from the marble staircase.  Think about it, ok?” she said, turning to go fetch Quinnias.   _Don’t harbor your anger too much... its how the staff got at me..._

_I really should go meet them... but I don’t want to,_ Shaun’s own mind wrestled with the subject.  _Maybe if I talked to them... maybe if I talked to my father, now that he’s been humbled... maybe he’ll change... 

...nah!_

“Tess, do me a favor!” Shaun called as she was about to leave the room.  “Tell one of the servants to take up two mugs of fine ale up to my father’s room... and dump them on his head!”

Tess sighed, but did as he requested.


Some fifteen minutes later Tess returned, with Siabrey and a rather awestruck Quinnias in tow.  Beaming, Siabrey began her introductions, starting with the most important person in the room.

“Quinnias... first off, I’d like you to meet our friend... Alexander.  Your Majesty... Quinnias the Shopkeep.  Quinnias, His Majesty Alexander V,” Siabrey giggled at seeing the old man’s eyes almost leap from his skull.  He started to go to a knee, and she held him up, as Alexander waved off the prostration with a laugh.  She then proceeded to introduce him to everyone else in the room, before finally reaching Elenya and Shaun.

“Quinnias... here is your daughter... safe and sound,” Siabrey said with a gentle smile.  The old man stood, seemingly awestruck.  Earlier, while Tess and Siabrey had been judging trials, Shaun and Elenya had gotten formal wear from the palace closets, at Alexander’s insistence.  The poor shopkeep evidently could not believe his eyes that the beauty in front of him, with a very slight bulge in her belly, was his daughter.  Tearing up, he walked forward, and put her into a bearhug.

“My precious little girl,” he whispered into her dress as he cried, and she rocked him gently.  “I thought you were gone forever.  Praise Pelor you are safe!  You...” he pulled back, tears streaming down his face as he beamed at her, “You know... you’re going to have to tell me everything that happened to you.”

“Well, most importantly, daddy,” she said shyly, “Shaun happened to me.”  The old man’s gaze then shifted towards the dark haired man standing beside her, and his smile shrank only slightly.

“Young man... come this way... I’d like to have a word,” he said pleasantly, and Shaun walked over, a small smile on his face.  _Quinnias is going to snarl and bite at me like a good father should,_ Shaun guessed.

When they were about ten feet from Elenya, the old man turned, and pulled Shaun close.  The rogue was easily three or four inches taller, but the old man showed no fear, as his voice, in a quiet whisper, spoke out.

“Listen here, and listen well.  You have looked after my daughter well... and for that I commend you.  BUT... I understandably don’t trust your blood.  Your father is a jackass, thus I am guessing from experience you are a jackass as well. I will try to get to know your better... my daughter, it seems, was crazy enough for you to marry you, which speaks volumes to your credit.  But know this.  If you hurt my daughter... in _ANY_ way, shape or form, I will kill you by the most painful magical means I know,” he snarled.  Shaun let the grin on his face fall away... he guessed it wouldn’t do well for the victim of the threat to giggle at the person issuing it.

“I understand, Mr. Barachis,” Shaun said nodding.  “I’d  never do anything to hurt Elenya... and I must agree with you.  My father is a jackass.”  Quinnias’ dark face lightened a bit at the comment, but instead of a laugh or a grin, he merely patted Shaun on the shoulder.

Shaun smiled anyway... it was a far bigger vote of confidence than he’d been expecting.  _He seems reasonable... My love for Elenya will win him over in time..._


Alexander insisted that the party take time away from him, as there was, “no use in looking after a crusty, injured codger like me all day.”  At his orders, a small lunch was prepared for them...mostly so Shaun, Elenya, and Quinnias could talk.  The party made sure to extol to the elder Barachis Shaun’s bravery... and all repeatedly told the tales of Shaun’s actions when Elenya was kidnapped.  The elder Barachis seemed more and more impressed... eventually by the end of the lunch, he was smiling and laughing with Shaun.  

Each time that Shaun looked at Elenya’s father, however, he saw a shadow of his own father... what his father should’ve, could’ve been... loving, caring, protective, honest.  And every time his mind wandered to that place, he questioned if he could change his father, for the better.

As Elenya continued to talk with her father after the lunch was finished, Shaun suddenly rose, and excused himself.  _I need a walk... I need to think._

_Dad always loved Shawn more than me,_ his mind traced, as he wandered around the palace.  _He loved Shawn more than me... because Shawn didn’t speak out against the wrongs he was doing!  Shawn ignored them!  I couldn’t ignore the people he had roughed up... the thugs he used..._

Shaun’s insistent step rounded a corner, as his mind continued its internal debate.  _But Tess was right... she did hurt him where it counted.  Maybe now that he’s lost a great deal of his precious money, he’ll be more willing to change...  and I do feel bad now about the request to douse him with ale...

...I could change him!_ Shaun’s mind thought, just as he realized where he was... right beside the door Tess had indicated was where his parents were staying.  For a few more seconds, indecision ran rampant in his mind, before he gingerly went up to the door, and knocked.

From inside, he could hear screaming and yelling... his mother’s screech pealing against his father’s basso roar.  He’d heard these arguments before... this time she wanted a new parasol, while Shaun’s father complained of the fine.  Doubts re-emerged in Shaun’s mind as he thought back to a childhood where they were too busy either with their personal pursuits, fawning over Shawn, or arguing to pay attention to the darker haired twin brother...  against all his conscience, he knocked again louder, and the screeching momentarily died down.

_Why are you so intent on meeting him?_ Shaun’s mind asked again.  _Why?  HE SAID HE DIDN’T CARE IF YOU HAD DIED UNTIL SIABREY TOLD HIM YOU WERE A NOBLE!_ his mind roared.  _He sees only money in you!  And now that his coffers have been hurt, that is ALL he will see in you!  Get away!  Now, while you still have the chance!_


When Abraham Dice, furious that he still stank of ale, opened the door to his room, he saw no one, save a shadow disappearing down the marble stairwell to the right.  

“Who the hell knocks on my damn door and doesn’t answer!” he roared, thoroughly annoyed.

From the stairwell, a distance voice echoed back, “How did you like the ale, bastard!?” 

The voice sounded strangely familiar, but Abraham immediately dismissed that instinct; no one he knew would have been rude enough or bold enough to challenge him... unless the word about his ruinous fine had gotten out.  Part of Abraham wanted to charge out to find the cur that said that, but he was still sopping wet, his wife was harping, and he needed to find a way to save his business and/or avoid that fine.  These were more important things to tackle than chasing a mere fool...


Happy with his decision, Shaun wandered down to the throne room, where he was confident other people would eventually end up.  A small slew of petitioners were still waiting, but they had learned their lesson... none charged towards him, demanding his attention.  Save one...

The man was slovenly dressed, a halfling... who by his offkey singing and raucous tune, was clearly drunk beyond compare.  When his eyes saw Shaun, he stumbled forward quickly, nearly falling several times.

“Sh... Sh...Shaun  Dizzice!” Geoffrey yelled, then hiccupped. “How izz ..are..*hic* you doooing?” he stumbled to a halt, hand extended.

“Um... hi Geoffrey!” Shaun said uneasily.  _Didn’t expect him to show up!_  “I’m... doing well!  How about you?”

“F..fine... as long as *hic* I got myyyzeelf a bottle of spiritz,” he slurred.  “Anywaze... I wanted azzk... youz... if its true yourz going to da Abysssss?  Or Celeztiya, or da Planes of Fire?”

“What?!” Shaun pulled Geoffrey close, muffling him.  _What the?  I need to get him out of here now!  Don’t know if there are spies in here..._ Shaun dragged the small halfling out of the room, and into a small, private drawing room.

“What wazzat fer?” the halfling lolled as Shaun let him go.  “That waz mightee rude dere...”

“Geoffrey... Geoffrey!  Focus!  Here...” Shaun pointed at his mouth.  “How did you find out I was going to...” he paused, not letting himself say the actual destination, “go...um.. plane-hopping?”

“Oh.. Da Thieves Guild knowz,” the halfling slurred.  “Dey ‘ad someone *hic* that was gonna help out... but heze gone mizzing.”

“Who, Geoffrey?”  _Someone that could help us go through planes?_

“Gnome... namez Pyrion,” the halfling slurred.  “Heze gotta devize, a masheeny, dat ken take people across planez,” Geoffrey laughed.

“Where is he?”

“Mizzing,” the halfling pulled out a bottle of wine that was now only quarter full.  He downed the quarter and dropped the bottle to the ground.  “Klorphaxius took ‘im... yez he did.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Strange Gnome*

“Missing?  How?” Shaun asked.

“He *hic* fell in wid Klorphaxius’ rogues... da fake Thieves’ Guild.  Dey wanna usurp the real Thieves’ Guild... Dere was fightin’, and Pyrion got taken!”

_He needs to sober up some... then we can get the story out of him,_ Shaun sighed.


Several hours later, Geoffrey found himself in front of the party... fully sobered up, and now very grumpy.

“Where’s my wine, dammit!” the halfling barked.

“Like I said, if you tell us everything, now that we can understand you, you’ll get some wine... the finest in the palace stocks,” Siabrey said matter of factly, while she rolled her eyes at Shaun.  _I can’t believe we’re getting our information from this lush!_

“Fine.  There’s a gnome, named Pyrion.  YOU WRITING THAT DOWN!?” he snapped, fidgeting nervously.  When Elenya nodded, he continued.

“He’s got a machine, a contraption of some kind, that can let people teleport across planes, with no magic.  Perfect for teleporting in and out of somewhere without being noticed.  Anyways.  He got captured by Klorphaxius.”

“Klor-who?” Tess asked.

“Klorphaxius... he’s a rich merchant in town, does shady dealings on the side.  He’s started up what he fancies as a real ‘Thieve’s Guild’ and he’s been trying to undermine the real one for some time.  He has a manor up in the rich side of town, but he’s never there... rumor has it he really lives down in the sewers.  Anyways, Pyrion was showing his wares to the lower elements of society, when Klorphaxius’ gangs took him and dragged him into the sewers to their lair.”

“A rich merchant that has a secret sewer layer... that smells funny.  No pun intended,” Orion said.

“And what the hells is a name like Klorphaxius?” Shaun asked.

“Well,” Tess started tapping her foot on the ground in thought, “considering the Imperial mages haven’t made much progress on how we’d use magic to teleport to the Abyss unnoticed... we might want to talk to this Pyrion fellow.  Is there anything unusual about him that we should know about, halfling?” she looked up at Geoffrey.  “There’s an extra bourbon in it for you.”

“He’s not all there in the head, y’know?” the halfling said grouchily, as Shaun handed him the first bottle of wine.  Geoffrey downed half of it in a swig, before continuing, “He fancies himself a demon hunter... he collects their heads.  He wanted to use the machine to go hunting in the Abyss... so if you all are thinking of jumping around Celestia or the Outlands, you might want to let him stop by the Abyss for a bit... it’ll take a bit off of his fee, no doubt.”

_A demon-hunter?  Really?_ Siabrey’s intrigued mind asked.  “Do you know where in the sewers he might be?  And are you willing to take us down to try and find him?”

The halfling had already opened the bottle of bourbon next to him, and had guzzled part of it as well.  He smacked his lips, and with a grin said, “if I get more of that drink for my troubles, of course!”


It was late-afternoon when the party, now dressed in battle armor, smelling salts under their noses, assembled along the river-side of the city, intent to slog into the sewers and try to find this Klorphaxius, Pyrion, or both.

“Tess... the smelling salts aren’t quite working,” Lucius, who had insisted on coming with, complained.  He stumbled rather weakly through the slog, causing Siabrey to worry if he was really battle ready.  As nasties flowed around the party’s boots, Tess floated ahead, her feet dry and clean, to the chagrin of everyone else.

The party slogged deeper and deeper, for what seemed to be hours (in reality, it was closer to maybe 45 minutes).  Scurries and scuttles were heard all the time, but only revealed themselves to be rats, or spiders.  Shaun continually warned the party to be on the lookout for oozes, which undoubtedly called parts of these massive sewers home.

It was Tess who heard the last scuttles, and picked up that there was something different about them.  No soft squeaks came, indicating rats, and the scuttles sounded like only two legs, as opposed to eight.  She floated further ahead, and thought she heard a muffled curse.

“Pyrion?” she whispered, just before the cave in front of her lit up.

There was a great flash, for an instant, as a loud _bang_, like one of the fireworks the large cities used in celebrations.  For an instant, the sewer lit up as if daylight had come in, and rats stood about confused as the face of a small humanoid, a gnome, flashed momentarily.  As the blasting noise started to die, the light died back down, and Tess heard something small whiz by her ear, not like the noise an arrow made.  It was something smaller, and more compact.  The smell of smoke then assaulted her nose.

“Pyrion!” she called a little louder,  “We are friends!  We are friends!  Do not fire spells at us!”

“Forget asking,” Siabrey grumbled as she slogged past Tess towards where the gnome had momentarily appeared in the brief light, “I’m gonna stop him.”

“Siabrey, be careful!” Tess shouted, as more curses, louder and more insistent, came up the dark sewer.  As Tess and the rest of the party rushed forward, they heard the noise of a brief scuffle, a muffled curse and a hiss from Siabrey of, “he bit me!”

When their torchlight revealed the scene, Siabrey was holding the gnome roughly by both arms, growling at him, “Stop firing off magic at my friends, and I’ll let you go, okay?”

“Let me... augh!  You are worse than those thugs!” the gnome struggled.  Tess approached, cautiously, to try and diplomatically resolve the stalemate.

“Pyrion?” she asked gently, and the gnome spat his affirmative reply back at her.  “Listen... we’re friends.  We don’t want to hurt you... in fact we want to take up back topside.”

“You want the machine too, I bet!  Robberies are what you’re going to use it for!” he snarled, struggling hard.

“Actually, yes... we’d like to use your machine, but no, we’re not going to use it for robbery,” Tess said.  _Considering he likes hunting demons..._

“We’re going to the Abyss,” she said bluntly, and rather quickly, Pyrion ceased his struggles.

“The Abyss?” the slightly stunned gnome repeated, and Tess nodded her head.  He looked baffled and in shock for a few seconds, before suddenly shaking his head, his face darkening slightly.  “I’ll agree only if I can go with and keep trophies!”

_He’s a cocky little man!_ Siabrey wanted to laugh.  _Doesn’t know what we’ll be facing down there, and he insists he has to go with so he can collect trophies... oh well... if it gets him to come along..._

“And you need to help me get revenge on that bastard Klorphaxius!  He trixed me!” Pyrion growled, crossing his arms as soon as Siabrey let him go. 

“Um... guys?” Tess asked questioningly, and quickly the group gathered for a huddle.  Shaun pointed out that Klorphaxius was a rival to the normal Thieves’ Guild, as well as a menace to society, so likely neither the Empire nor the thieves would be displeased if he suddenly disappeared.  With that in mind, a few minutes later, the party agreed to the demand.

“We won’t be able to go after him today for you,” Tess said, “It is likely getting dark now.  Tomorrow, however, we will hunt him down for you.  Does that sound fair, Mr. Pyrion?”

The gnome nodded in agreement.  “I won’t produce the machine until he’s been taken care of, and the bargain has been completed.  The machine will require specific destinations, though... and I cannot supply you with those for whatever this errand to the Abyss is for.”

“We’ll get those, don’t worry,” Siabrey said, her voice trailing off as she looked at his waist.  Along a belt, the gnome had two of the most curious clubs she had ever seen... they had steel shafts, that went into a wooden head that bent forward, like some kind of miniature cane that was only as long as a human forearm.

“Pardon me, Pyrion, but those are some interesting clubs you have,” her fighter instincts took over, demanding she ask the question.  “How do they work?  Do you strike with the wooden end forward or...”

The gnome glanced as his belt, and laughed.  “No!  No no no... these are pistols!”  His eyes lit up, as a chance appeared for him to gab technology with someone.  “You see, you first make a mixture of pig manure, sulfur, and charcoal.  When properly mixed, it explodes!”

“Like a bombard?” Siabrey asked, proud that she remembered the little tidbit the generals had told her days before.  The gnome grinned and nodded, despite the stench as the party slogged onwards.

“Yes, these are like mini-bombards, for shooting at one person,” he leapt at the easier explanation, before diving into the mechanics of the operation of the device.

“Um... pardon me, but is there anything we should know about this Klorphaxius?  How many thugs does he have?” Orion asked quietly.  Siabrey grinned in thanks at him for interrupting what easily could’ve turned into an hour or two lecture on the physics of gunpowder.

“I wouldn’t worry about the thugs... worry about Klorphaxius,” the gnome responded.  “He’s not human as he seems... I found this out, part of the reason I was dragged down here.  I escaped only two days ago,” the gnome beamed at his own ingenuity.

“How do you know it was two days ago?” Shaun asked, before the gnome produced a clockwork watch.  For the next hour, Shaun would be fascinated by it.  In the more immediate timeframe, Orion cleared his throat, and thusly prompted, Pryion continued.

“Are you familiar with Emerald?” the gnome asked, and the party immediately stopped.

_Good god... that’s EMERALD the dragon down here?_ Tess wanted to groan.  Pyrion clearly deduced by the looks the party gave that they knew who Emerald was, and he grinned.

“Klorphaxius is a rival of Emerald’s.  He wants that southern forest for his own... and he thinks by working inside the city, he can amass the funds to get an army to drive Emerald out,” Pyrion once again said with pride.  “He’s arrogant though, he talks when he thinks people are unconscious... when they really aren’t.”

“So this, Klorphaxius... he’s a green dragon?  That masquerades as a human?” Siabrey said slowly, piecing things together.  _If so, we certainly can’t fight him in these confines... he’ll kill us!_

“Yup... a greenie, through and through,” Pyrion said, as fresh air started to seep down towards the party’s nostrils.  The sewer exit was close.  “He’s got a temper ten times worse than Emerald’s though, I think.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Ever Fought a Dragon Before?  No, I Don’t Believe I Have...*

“You don’t happen to know how... um..._big_ Klorphaxius happens to be when he’s in dragon form, do you?” Siabrey asked nervously.  _Maybe we could get Xanny to help us out, if he’s too big..._

“No, I’ve never seen him in dragon form... but I know he’s a green dragon!” Pyrion raised a finger in exclamation.  “Whenever he approaches, the air reeks of sharp bitterness... like... chlorine!  You know... like launderers!”

The party nodded their heads in understanding... as every one of their minds remembered the sharp, pungent smell that accompanied Emerald whenever he was nearby.

_Great... so we’ve got an angry green dragon in the city sewers... just lovely,_ Tess’ mind growled grumpily.  “Let’s head to the palace, shall we?  I think either Xanny or Alexander might be the people to talk to about this one.”

“Why are we headed to the palace?” Pyrion asked nervously.  “Do you have a prior appointment?  They wouldn’t let me in when I tried to show them my invention,” he fumbled in the pockets of his short green coat, until he pulled out a crumpled piece of paper.  “This is what they were going to charge me with if I didn’t leave... trespassing!”  He raised his hands in disgust as the party, fairly nasty smelling, made their way through the city.

“We... know people...” Shaun began slowly, before Siabrey cut him off.

“I’m the Crown Princess... high enough ranking for you?” she blurted out, causing Pyrion to stop in midstep in shock, and the others to growl at her lack of subtlety.  “What?” she shrugged.

“Um... Highness?” the gnome gave a flourishing bow... which made Siabrey laugh, considering the refuse that covered everyone’s feet save Tess’.  His face, however, regained its former composure.  “Same conditions apply... I wouldn’t care if you were Empress yourself!” 

“Understood, friend gnome,” Siabrey said.


When the party arrived at the palace, everyone save Tess promptly changed their footwear, before tramping through the carpeted halls and the like.  Finally, they arrived in the throne room... and to Siabrey’s relief, Alexander was back on the throne, already cursing at several petitioners that would not listen to him.

“You son of a pig smelling Hextor licking bootsmuggler!” Alexander snapped at a person the party recognized... ‘three acre man.’  “Their ruling stands!  If you don’t like it, I can grab you by your ear, and toss you out of this palace myself!  You have fifteen seconds to get the hell out!  One... two... three... thirteen, fourteen!”

The man scurried past the party in a hurry, eyes wide with fear.

“Petitions are on hold!  Chamberlain, get these cattle moving!” Alexander barked after seeing the party waiting at the entrance to the hall.  Grouchy, angry merchants and nobles streamed out of the hall, until just Alexander and the party remained.  The doors were closed.

“Alex, its good to see you’re feeling better!” Siabrey said, with no small amount of relief.  

“Screw the cleric and his advice!  I feel fine!” Alex laughed.  “By the gods, I hate dealing with these petitioners asking for things... especially on the eve of a march!”

“A march?  Where to, Majesty?” Shaun used Alexander’s real title.  The Emperor gave a grin, as if he expected the party to already know the answer.

“To Holstean of course!” the grin grew fierce.  “We bloodied her nose up here, by the gods she’s stunned, confused even!  Gotta take advantage of it, and hit her again while she’s off-balance!  We’re looking to march in the space of a couple days... and all these prim and proper prima donnas can think about is their stupid petitions!” his grin turned to a snarl.

“Alex?  Are there any troops you can spare?  We have a slight problem on our hands...” Tess began explaining.


The party explained their deal with Pyrion, who eagerly added in what he knew of Klorphaxius.  Alexander for once was stumped... even his own links inside the Thieves’ Guild had not told him of the rivalry that was going on... it had slipped completely under his intelligence net.

Xanadu, it turned out, had left Irulas the day before, with Alisandra.  The poor silver was still heartbroken over what happened to Pellaron, and blamed herself.  He’d taken her back to their home lands near Obash... hoping the open countryside, and sleeping out in the wild for a bit might help her come to grips with what had happened.  

Similarly, Alexander’s hands were tied.  The vast majority of the troops in the city were preparing for an immediate march on Holstean... detaching too many of them would pose delays.

“Majesty!  Are you sure you cannot spare even a division of 5,000?” Tess pleaded, and Alexander slowly shook his head.

“No... I can’t.  At least not for a small green dragon.  To fit in the sewers he must be of small size I bet,” Alexander said thoughtfully.  “I could give you two regiments... flush the bugger out for you, though.  I’ll pick two of the regiments slated for mobilization near the end of the callup... it’ll allow you to play with them tomorrow, maybe the day after as well...”


“I have a _bad_ feeling about this,” Siabrey grumbled mid-morning the next day.  The party was now assembled on the banks of the Inerman, facing the city in one of the scummier regions of the regional capital.  A massive drain for the sewers, nearly forty feet across, left from underneath the city, its maw coming from the raised brick foundations of the city nearly 60 feet from the waters of the low river.

“Well, you didn’t have a better idea,” Orion hissed back.

The party had adopted a simple plan... the soldiers would enter along all the man-sized sewer exits throughout the city, and over the course of several hours shouting for Klorphaxius’ arrest, they would drive him towards this very exit.  Its size would be appealing to him, as if he was even a fairly large dragon, he’d have room to come out in natural form.  This very idea, however, gave the party the willies.

“What if he’s bigger than Xanny?” Lucius asked slowly.  The Prince had ignored Siabrey’s demands, and strapped on his sword to be beside them once he heard what they were fighting.

“It doesn’t matter, the strength of Kord will take the beast down, be the beast a tiny fly, or as great as this city!” Grumki rumbled.

“Dear cleric, I sincerely hope you are wrong,” Shaun added, looking worriedly at Elenya.  She too was a victim of stubbornness, once she found out her husband was facing a _dragon_.

“Would you guys be quiet?” Orion snapped, as he leaned his head forward and slightly to the side, his ear picking up slight noise... vibrations that were regular in their form, rumbling up the massive sewer hole in front of them.  Orion squinted, and could barely, in the depths of the darkness, make out two yellow dots... growing larger...

“He’s coming!” the monk shouted, and within seconds creaks went through the air as bowstrings were drawn, and hushed voices hummed spellchords or began magical armaments.  By now, the rumble of pounding feet was audible, and all could see by how far apart the yellow orbs were, that what was coming out of the hole was quite possibly almost as _wide_ as the hole...

“Dear Corellon in heaven...” Tess whispered, before resuming her slight song.  A mass, enormous and powerful, was now visible, thundering through the corridor, the ground shuddering underfoot as Klorphaxius exploded out of the sewers, with a roar that belied his majesty glory.

The beast that now charged towards the party was easily larger than a full adult green dragon... he was nearly the same size as Xanadu... fully 150 feet long, the horns and frills on his head each several feet long.  Black teeth, some over a foot long, stabbed out of his jaws as he roared in surprise and fury at the party blocking his path.

Tess immediately launched a ferocious barrage of songstrikes at the beast, but as her wavering blasts of sonic shrieks neared the beast, they seemed to fizzle, as if encountering an invisible wall (Spell Resistance 24).  Elenya fired a blast of lightning, which did seem to harm the creature, just as Orion reacted, leaping into the air.

Once again, the party was stunned by the seemingly insane act of the monk.  Orion not only leapt at the dragon, but delivered a furious series of blows directly to the beasts chest.  The dragon reared back, and then attempted to grab the monk to rend him to shreds.  Nimbly, Orion somehow dodged the beasts claws, and with a graceful backflip, landed in front of the creature in fighting stance.

Fire from bows sent a flurry of arrows scurrying off of the beast, as Siabrey rushed forward.  In one hand, she held Kelir, who since his touching the bodies of demons, now wreathed himself in flame (when she leveled up in Bondblade at the end of last session, her sword gained the “flaming” ability).  In her other hand, she wielded the same washizaki that Shivalas once used against her, its black blade also coated in flames (she had the magic added between adventures).  Whirling and twirling about, the two blades inflicted grevious damage on the beast.  From the heavens above, a flame strike from Kord also burned and singed the beast.

Klorphaxius, greatly irritated by these petty people blocking his way, decided that he was going to stop playing.  The beast gave a great heave from his massive lungs, and a massive spew of acid blasted through the party (16d6 damage... ouch!).  Shaun nimbly managed to avoid taking any damage by flipping and dodging the assault, but few others were as lucky.  Indeed, Lucius and Elenya were horribly burned, and forced to crawl away from the engagement, terribly wounded.

Tess once again launched a blast of sonic energy, this one boring through the beasts’ magical protection, setting its organs into a damaging harmonic.  The beast roared in pain, as Grumki pressed forward with his warhammer, Orion launched another assault of kicks and punches, and Siabrey whirled and twirled.  Shaun, the expert archer, tried shots for the creatures eyes, but his arrows unfortunately hit just as the creature blinked, and its thickly armored eyelids glanced the blows away.

The beast then decided to use its natural weapons to try and get these humans to leave.  With a vicious bite, the dragon ripped asunder Siabrey’s belly.  Almost simultaneously, it brought its wings down, buffeting Tess viciously, as its claws slashed gaping holes in Orion.  The party was grievously wounded, with no one more than at half strength (most were at 1/3 to ½).

Nonetheless, they continued their assault grimly, as the dragon too was showing its wounds.  Tess successfully blasted another triplet of sonic darts at the dragon, causing it to waver.  Grumki and Siabrey charged in with their blades, and Orion with his feet, as Shaun set up a shot that finally connected with the creature’s left eye.

Wounded, infuriated, and bleeding, Klorphaxius decided that these humans were too powerful for him to handle right now, and that discretion was the better part of valor.  With a leap, the dragon was airborne, and beating his wings furiously, rose higher and higher in the air, his form rapidly increasing the distance between himself and the party.

Infuriated and refusing to let his quarry get away, Orion gave a short run, and gave a jump that almost anyone would be astonished by (abundant step), leaping skyward, and appearing next to the dragon , delivering a furious blast of punches and kicks.  The beast reeled in midair, as Orion grabbed onto its hide for dear life.

Tess, too, was infuriated that hte monster would harm the party so badly, and then try to get away.  The beast was easily some 500 feet up in the air by this point, far beyond her normal range with sonic darts.  Yet the bard concentrated, closing her eyes, and imagining the creature was much closer.  When she opened her eyes and delivered her shrieking assault... she knew it was over.

For several seconds after she shrieked, the dragon kept rising higher and higher in the air.  Suddenly, it spun, cartwheeled oddly, out of control.  It banked over, its left wing fluttering uselessly, and began a death spiral, spinning straight down  into the river, landing with a titanic spray of water.  Slowly drifting down about the geyser marking the dragon’s doom, was Orion (he had a ring of feather fall).

“I got him!” the monk’s voice could be barely heard, calling across the river.

“You liar!  I got him!” Tess called back with a laugh.

= = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == =  

Well, that’s session #18.  It was probably, in terms of content, the shortest session we had all year.  It leads almost directly into session #19, yet another long one, which I shall start as soon as conveniently possible.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Gah... stoopid double post.

Since this is here, might as well be productive.  Klorphaxius was an Old Green Dragon... classified as a Huge creature.  The fight turned into a battle of attrition, which the party was winning due to Tess' massive damage rolls from her sonic strikes (the dragon took out the only true spellcaster present, Elenya, with the acid assault.  She was down to 3 HP, so she crawled away in agony).  

Tess used a feat called _Channel Sound_ to allow her to use her sonic darts, despite the fact the creature was far outside of her range.  The feat allows her to target her spellchords at anything in sight (correct me if I'm wrong, Isida)... which was pretty damn potent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Well, _channel sound_ isn't a feat, it's a spellchord.  It only lasts one round, so I cast it on the previous, and it would last until the next round, which is when I needed it the most.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Oh my bad.

See what I mean about still learning? 

The next update should start sometime tonight.  The next session was also a long and intense one, with some twists and turns...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

The start of session #19

*I Want a DragonScale Furniture Set!*

“Well,” Shaun grumbled, looking at ripples still rolling out from where Klorphaxius had plunged to his doom, “that’s that.  Ow,” he held out his arm to Grumki, who had already finished healing Lucius and Elenya.  The half-orc found this to be a busy day, as soon his healing magic was exhausted from curing the party’s wounds.

“Dammit, for all that work I’d better be able to get a knife or breastplate or something made from that thing,” Siabrey growled.  “How the heck are we going to go out in that deep of water to fetch it?”

“Um.. Siabrey?  Massive red dragon corpse in the center of the city?” Tess rolled her eyes.  “Get a dagger made there... as a matter of fact, thats where I’m headed!”

Fixed up and healed, the party tramped back into Irulas, altogether satisfied with themselves.  Trekking through the damaged parts of the city, they soon came across the massive corpse of Stalatan, smithys and others working to cut away sections of dragon-scale for later making into armor and weapons.

“Hallo, good men!” Siabrey called, and with a grin she recognized one of them men laboring over the beast as one of the smithys from the forge.  The man stopped, froze in position, and started to bow.  “Wait wait wait,” Siabrey hauled him back up, “My friends and I are interested in what parts of this great beast are recoverable for making into weapons.”

The man, looking a little better now that the Crown Princess had grabbed him and told him not to prostrate himself, pointed all around, toward the massive stacks of scales that had been extracted.

“Well, ‘e’ve got all of d’ese ‘ere,” he said in his guttural Common accent.  “The big’uns,” he pointed towards a pile of scales directly from the beasts’ neck and sides, “are best fer armor.  D’ese smaller ones ‘ere are good for weapons... and ‘ese tiny ones from near its ‘ead are trinkets.”

“Trinkets, you say?” Siabrey asked, raising an eyebrow.  She looked around, and saw Luke was with Grumki, a good hundred feet away, examining the massive claws of the beast.  The party could faintly hear comments about Kord being impressed with teh beast’s muscular nature.

_Luke and I... well... haven’t... ‘celebrated’ his return yet... and he looks far better now.  What better way than before... and according to rumor, dragon’s can be aphrodisiacs..._ she looked at some of the trinket sized ones, and imagined one of the glistening crimson scales now in the shape of an eagle, strung on a gold chain about Luke’s neck.  _The perfect symbol for a noble... family crest in dragonscale... conveys taste... and more importantly, more than a little fear._ she grinned.  _I bet many a noble would think HE killed the dragon the scale came from... and it can’t hurt to have all your potential backstabbers think you’re a dragonslayer..._

“Can you have that cut in the shape of an eagle... wings outstretched?” Siabrey asked, and the man nodded.

“Why are you wasting such good scales?” Shaun asked as he finished requesting a dagger be made. 

“Its a gift... for Luke.”  Siabrey glanced over, and saw Elenya had wandered over by Luke and Grumki as well... the two men were prying one of the talons open, so Elenya could sit on a paw.  

“You know, Siabrey.... sometimes you are annoying, but there’s many times where you have absolutely beautiful ideas,” Shaun grinned, and requested one of the smaller, darker scales be cut into the shape of a raven.

“While I’m here, I should get a shield made too,” she looked, seeing Luke holding the remains of the Sipner shield they’d acquired long ago.  The dragon’s acid had burned it badly... it looked hardly useful.  “Can you make a large shield, with an eagle carved into its front?”

“Yes milady, we certainly can,” the man answered.

“I want a shield with a raven carved into it,” Shaun said, not to be outdone.  With a grin of challenge towards Siabrey, he then added, “I also want its eyeball.”

“The _eyeball_, sir?” the smithy asked, confused.  Shaun nodded vigorously, and the smithy merely scratched his head.

“I don’t believe you’d find that useful, sir... unless you are a powerful necromancer.  Anyways, its extraction would be difficult, for it is nearly as tall as you, good sir.  Additionally, keeping it... fresh... might prove a problem,” the man winced.  Siabrey groaned an, “eewww,” at his comment.

“Well, if its that way then, I’d like to get a set of plates made from some of the smaller scales... dinner plates,” she grinned.  “Something far more useful than eyeballs, wouldn’t you say, Shaun?” she chuckled.

“I want some silverware... except its dragonware,” Shaun said with a grin of his own.  “Plates don’t do you much good if you ain’t got forks and knives!”  Tess rolled her eyes at the two, and Siabrey decided to head off the potential competition before it got out of hand.

“Point.  How about we share the sets?”

“Sounds like a good idea.  And also... what if we got a table, made of dragon scale?  Wouldn’t that be neat?  You could eat dinner on Stalatan’s back... literally!” Shaun laughed, and Siabrey’s eyes went wide at the thought.

“That... that is perfect!” she pointed.  “Sir... I want enough of the large scales set aside to make two tabletops, and if you could work with some of the teeth, could you make legs?” she asked.  

The smithy once again looked at them oddly, but said cautiously that it was doable.  Elated, the two quietly plotted how they would surprise their loves in four weeks, when all the items were finished.  Talk spread to other ideas for dragon furniture... dragonscale chairs, dragonscale coffeetables.

Tess put up with the excited talk, until Siabrey brought up the idea of having a bed whose mattress was full of dragon brains.

“It’d be bouncy!” she said excitedly.

“You may be the Crown Princess,” Tess said suddenly, cutting her off, “but you are still freaking wierd!  Aren’t I right Elenya!”

“What?” the woman called, still sitting on the dragon’s front paws laughing at some joke Grumki said.  When Tess pointed at Shaun and Siabrey, Elenya suddenly nodded.  “Yeah!  Weirdoes!  Both of them!”


Satisfied with their planned acquisitions (the smithys recorded that the items would be purchased from the Imperial Treasury), the party then went back to the palace to tell Alexander the dragon had been flushed out, as well as find Pyrion and tell him they’d held up to their end of the bargain.

When they arrived, they were quickly ushered into the same throne room as the previous day, and once again, Alexander looked relieved to see them.  With aplomb, he kicked out the petitioners again, and once again the party found themselves alone with the most powerful man for several thousand miles.

“Majesty... Klorphaxius is dead... his body lies at the bottom of the Inerman River,” Tess said with a slight bow.  

“Good.  I still don’t know how such a big brute could slip through my spynets...” the Emperor looked off for a bit, before snapped his attention back to the party.  “Well, thats good news... and I’m guessing your gnome friend is happy and willing to help now?”

“We hope so, Majesty,” Siabrey said, “speaking of which... any news from the mages, Alex?”

“Um.. I don’t know... what kind of news were you hoping for?”

“Let’s see.. we need to know one, where this staff goes in the Abyss, and two, if there’s any special kind of rituals that need to be performed.  Oh, and three, what the hell is down there, and how can we avoid the nastiest of those nasties?” Tess asked, counting off each item on her fingers.

“Well, I can’t help you there... and I haven’t gotten word from the Imperial Council of Mages yet either.  Last I heard they’d sent someone to get information a week ago or so, and they’re still waiting.”

“Great,” Orion rolled his eyes.  “Bureaucrats late as usual?”

“No,” Alexander said with a smile at the poke at the government, “they’re genuinely worried.  None of the delay is procedural or anything.  In the meantime, we still have a major threat in the form of the Countess.”

“But without the staff, isn’t she powerless?”  _If she was taken over by the staff, then she must be losing her powers as we speak..._ reasoned Tess.  

“I only wish, dear Tess.  All indications from the Thieves’ Guild in Holstean are that she is still gating in demons... albeit weaker ones at a much slower rate.  However, many of her balors are gating themselves and their troops home... so for the moment, she is weakened.”

“So that’s why you’re planning to march out so quickly,” Siabrey said thoughtfully.  “How down is she, in terms of troops?”

“Well, if all the balors stayed, she’d still have around 120,000 left to face our 80,000... but most of the balors have left, and those that haven’t left are in the process of leaving.  Without the staff, she can’t keep demons as powerful as them in line, and without the staff leading them, they see this as a lost cause.   She might have only a quarter of those forces left now.”

“So, if we just wait, till the staff is taken back, will she sit tight?” Shaun asked.  “If we take the staff back, maybe we can break its curse on her.”

“Shaun,” the Emperor shook his head sadly.  “Without the staff, she’s still brining in demons... she did not involuntarily take on the staff’s power... she willingly took it... even prepared for it, considering it takes years from what they tell me to know the magic to summon even measely little demons.  No... she wants evil... which brings me to my problem.”

“They tell me she teleported into Irulas to steal young Lucius here,” the Emperor said gravely.  “Is that true?”  The party nodded their heads, and Alexander immediately gave a growl of displeasure.

“It is as I feared then... she could teleport back in... and try to retake the staff,” his voice trailed off.

“But the Temple of Pelor is heavily warded!” Siabrey pointed out.

“Considering the power she wielded only a few days ago over a _Celestial_ when she didn’t have the staff, I don’t know if the wards on the Pelor Temple might be enough...” Tess said gloomily.  “Is there anything that can be done to stop that from happening?”

“Well,” Alexander rose from the throne, and walked down among them... mostly so he could start pacing uneasily.  “...there’s one thing.”  He stopped his pace, and turned to face the party.

“We could kill her.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Assassination? And a Test*

“Kill her?” Tess asked, her mind failing to wrap around the concept.  _All this time, we’ve been trying to get AWAY from assassins!  Now, we’re supposed to become them?_

“Um... Alex, I know you have high regard for our combat abilities, but... we aren’t an army,” Siabrey said quietly.  “Even if she has only 30,000 left like you say... we are but... 7, if you count the drunken halfling.”  The fighter then turned to look at Luke... who was staring off into the distance.  She read his eyes, and all they gave off was sadness.

_Poor Luke..._ she thought as she wrapped an arm around him.  _You always knew it would come to something like this... but never really gave a thought that one day your own mother would have to be killed..._

“Well, I have a fermenting idea, if you would like to hear it,” the Emperor offered.  After they nodded, he began.

“The army could march on Holstean as a distraction.  Like I revealed earlier, I still have connections with the Holstean Thieves’ Guild, which is still operational and no friend of the Countess.  Its rather odd, but desperate times make for desperate bedmates.  Anyways, I can send word down for them to prepare the way for you... as the army hits the city walls, you’ll get into the palace and take her out.”

“Seems rather loigical to me, save that we can’t just go waltzing up to the front gates of hte Countess’ palace and demand entrance during the midst of a battle,” Siabrey rolled her eyes. “I’d much rather have the staff off-world... or is it off-plane?  Either way, I would much rather have her still around and the staff far far away than to leave it in the city with none of us around for several weeks while we march south.”

“Well, if she could teleport here with no issues... whose to say she couldn’t just teleport into the Abyss once we take the staff there?” Shaun asked, causing Tess to give a grunt of acknowledgement.

“That’d really be bad,” Tess said thoughtfully.  “Then we’d fight her, on turf she likely knows far better than us, _with_ the staff likely trying to get into our minds to give it back to her!”

“True... but if we can get the staff down there quickly, she might not have enough time to figure out what we’re doing!” Siabrey protested.  _That staff has hurt so many! We need to get rid of it... NOW!_

“Well, what about the wizards?  They’re still trying to find locations and whatnot?  Let’s see how far away they are from being able to tell us something before we start making snap decisions,” Orion offered.  “If they’re close to finding locations, I’d say we’d take the staff down the the Abyss as soon as possible.  If they’re not... we give Alexander’s idea consideration.”



Aeron was led into the throne room a few minutes later, several fussing mages following behind.  The wizard gave a quick bow to the Emperor, and to the party, before Siabrey cut in with her question.

“So... Aeron?  I understand you’ve sent someone to find some information on the staff?  Where are they at?  Do you expect them back soon?”

“Well,” the wizard gave a huff, before shrugging.  “We don’t know.  Aeliskir was sent to Sigil some time ago... he was supposed to be back two days ago, but we’ve heard no word...”

_Sigil?  That must be another world or whatnot..._ Siabrey mused, before asking another question.  “Any idea how late he’s running?”

“Like I said, we haven’t recieved any word.  He could arrive in the next second, the next hour, or the next week, or sometime within this year.  We simply don’t know,” he said with some apprehension.  “I’m worried something might have happened...”

At Aeron’s pronouncement, the entire party groaned.  

“How soon is the army moving out?” Tess asked.

“Within two days,” Alexander said.  “If you want to follow the assassination route, you’ve got to decide by then... otherwise we might have to leave you behind,” Alex shrugged.  “I want her gone off of this world as quickly as possible.”

“Wait...” Shaun said, looking off into space as he thought, “If we decide to sneak into Holstean.. how the heck are we going to get our weapons so close to the Countess?  I bet she won’t just let us walk up to her, swords raised...”

“Luke could be the bait,” Tess said aloud, causing Siabrey to clutch him a little closer, and involuntarily shake her head no.

“Tess, I don’t...” she started, before the bard cocked her head to the side in thought.

“Luke, does your mother know you were captured?” Tess said quietly.  

_Luke... no... no no no..._ Siabrey’s heart hoped, _don’t do this!  Please... _

“I don’t think so... if she did, she has no way of knowing that I didn’t just escape...” his voice trailed off sadly.

“But what if he’s still affected by evil?” Siabrey asked.  “What then?  Before I let you guys drag him off like this, you want to make sure... for sure... that he isn’t susceptible to evil like before!”  _That’ll hold you off... thinking of a test for that!_

“Maybe Luke could touch the staff,” Shaun proposed... and almost immediately found his idea shouted down.

“Instead of that,” Tess said finally, “I think we should take him close enough to it that it can get into his head, but far enough away that we can yank him back.”

“Luke... honey?” Siabrey said worriedly, “are you really ready for something like that?” Her voice wavered slightly, and she pulled him a little closer.  “You really sure?”   _Please say you have some reservations!  For your own good!_

When he gave a very direct nod that he was sure, Siabrey’s face fell.



“Luke?  Honey?” Siabrey cuddled next to him for the first time since he’d been taken from her, “I’m... I’m worried,” she whispered quietly.  “Worried about you and that staff... if it affected your mother so much, I am dead horrified of what it could...”

“Ssshhh,” he placed a finger over her lips, and gave a wry grin.  “You’ll be there to protect me... or haul my silly behind out and away from it if it does talk to me.  I’m not worried,” his relaxed face said... his eyes spoke otherwise.

“Love... I _am_ she raised herself up to look into his eyes, “I almost lost you again... those few days were sheer torture for me, Luke!  If you’d been gone... I would’ve had no one...” her voice trailed off.

“Rest assured,” he gave her a bravado smile, “nothing like that is going to happen again.”

“Luke... don’t do it,” Siabrey said finally.  “Please.  For me?”

“Love,” he rolled over to look at her, the smile gone from his face, “If this works... and I don’t go into spasms around evil like I used to, then we have a definite way of getting into the palace... and confronting her!”

“Are you ready for that?  To confront, maybe kill your own mother?” Siabrey asked, and Luke suddenly went silent.  She saw his eyes were looking _through_ her, to that same far away place he stared at when his mind got hung up on a thought.

“Not yet,” he slowly said several moments later, “but this will help me get closer to that.”  The brave smile returned, and he gave her a deep kiss on the lips.  Still worried, she returned the favor, and what she hoped was not their last blissful night began in earnest.


The next morning, it took some very persuasive arguments to get the High Priest at the Temple of Pelor to let the party into the room where the staff lay.  As they approached the bronzed doors to what had formerly been a baptismal hall, they could see the air outside of the room shimmer from the magical energy pent up inside... the staff, and the numerous protective wards over the area.

The High Priest himself opened the room for them, and upon entering they found themselves assaulted by steam, as the large pool of holy water continued to bubble, boil and ferment.  A clear line was draw in chalk on the floor, and the party noticed that while some 20 paladins in full battle armor were in the room as guards, none stood anywhere near the line.  

“I shall wait outside.. in case someone’s soul needs to be reclaimed,” the High Priest said grimly, as the party filed inside.  The doors were then shut, to prevent the curious public from interrupting and possibly causing more damage than the party might.

“Luke?  You ready?” Tess asked, standing just inside from the door, her hands on her harp to fire a paralyzing blast if he fell.  Siabrey stood right behind him, her hands tensed and readied.  Luke glanced back at her, and when she gave a sad nod, he walked a step forward, and crossed the line.

_”Ah... Lord Lucius!”_ a voice echoed in his head...

Siabrey watched as he took a step forward, and started another before seeming to stop in mid stride.  For a split second she caught his eyes glazing over, before he lunged forward, leaping to jump into the pool.

Yet again the fighter thanked her reflexes, honed by years of battle, as she snagged his legs.  To do so, she had to cross the line as well, and the same seductive voice entered her head as well.

_”So you’ve come back, Princess,”_ the voice crooned.  _”My call has proven tempting, hasn’t it?  You know... if you grab the staff.. or if you let him take it... no one will ever hurt Lucius again... no assassins, no other nobles, and not his mother!”_

_No!  You are a vile fiend!  I will not listen to you!_ her mind quailed back, as she struggled to pull Luke back out of the water.  He was kicking and twisting with the strength of a madman, and she was only counting progress in inches.

_”And if saving your HUSBAND is not enough for you... if you are selfish..._, the staff whispered, dripping sweet persuasion, _”then if you pick me up... NO ONE will ever hurt you again!  Do you understand what this means!?  No hiding your wings!  No more being ignored by those you love!  You will be protected!  Your friends will be protected!  By me... dear Princess!  Think of it!  An Empire, with no threats!”_

Before her mind could even weigh the seductive offers, a powerful, wailing shriek tore through the air, piercing deep into her soul.  As painful as it was for her to listen to, it was directed at the struggling Luke, who suddenly quit his flailing in the water.  Siabrey’s hard tugging suddenly yanked him beyound the small chalk line, and the voices in her head receded.

“Ssshhh.... sh sh sh!” Siabrey whispered to him, as his eyes continued to look straight above, clearly afraid.  He didn’t remember when Tess had paralyzed him before, and now he lay on the floor in stark, powerless terror.  

“It’ll be ok, honey,” Siabrey whispered into his ear, “Tess paralyzed you for about fifteen minutes... so I could pull you away.  You’ll be fine... sh...”  She traced a hand around his face lovingly, a smile coming to her lips.

_His eyes glazed over... just like Tess’... but his skin didn’t turn red, and his eyes didn’t turn bright white like before!  He’s not vulnerable!  He’s only as susceptible as a normal person!_ her mind jumped for joy.

“It’ll be ok hon,” she smiled at him now, “it’ll be ok!  You’re fine!  Here, watch... I’ll clean your nails while you wait... see?”

The others in the party regarded the fighter oddly.

“Um.. he’s paralyzed.  And you’re giddy, and cleaning his nails!” Shaun said in confusion.  She happily chirped what she’d noticed, and the party understood her happiness... but even Luke, when he regained movement, said that her cleaning his nails as odd.

“Love,” she kissed him deeply as they lay on the floor of the Temple, not caring who saw, “I don’t care!  You’re well Luke!”


----------



## skullsmurfer

Another thrilling update!  Somebody give the halfling another drink we are going to hell!  Do you have any stats available for Grazzt's Hell staff?  Did Lucious lose any attributes as a result of the wish making him more human?  Did he lose his sorcerous potency along with the demonic twist of his chromosomes?  Thanks i look forward to the next udate!


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Lucius' abilities... I was wondering the same thing.  Also in that instance, is he going to be less... sturdy as well?  I mean, I guess fighting skills learned are still learned, but what exactly did the demon blood impact, if anything, other than the propensity to lean toward the dark arts?

And the ... cleaning nails thing.  Hrmm... that was a bit strange.  :\


----------



## Emperor Valerian

skullsmurfer said:
			
		

> Do you have any stats available for Grazzt's Hell staff?




I had only a very basic idea of what the staff could do.  Whenever the staff "talked" to someone within 30 feet of it, they had to make a DC 25 Will save to avoid trying to grab it and use it.

Once someone is holding it (like if someone is taking it to the Abyss), they must make a DC25 Will save or start using it.  The DC to avoid using the staff increases by 1 for every day they hold it... and for every time a power of the staff is used, the DC goes up by 5.

As for its powers...  the staff alone can "gate" in from Graz'zt's three layers of the Abyss 1 balor, 1d3 mariliths, 1d6 glabrezou, 1d6 hezrou, 1d6 succubi, 1d8 bebiliths, 1d4 retrievers, 1d10 vrocks, 8d20 quasits and 15d20 dretches per day (which is how the Countess basically "gated in" such a massive army in the space of about eight weeks).

Additionally, the staff would have muted (ie, -10 DC) powers of Graz'zt himself in someone's hands.  If you refer to the Book of Vile Darkness, those are quite nasty.




			
				skullsmurfer said:
			
		

> Did Lucious lose any attributes as a result of the wish making him more human?  Did he lose his sorcerous potency along with the demonic twist of his chromosomes?




You'll have to keep reading to find out 



			
				K_S_Snyder said:
			
		

> And the ... cleaning nails thing. Hrmm... that was a bit strange.   :\




Yeah, that was odd... we all looked at Siabrey's player funny for a couple minutes after that.


----------



## drag n fly

Well, what can I saw. Siabrey's wierd  Hehe, actually, the reason she acted that way was because Luke was back, in once piece, and NOT EVIL. It's like waking up one day and finding that Santa Claus is real, and he brought you a puppy that never grows old or dies. She isn't used to such happiness, so as a result of her extreme happiness, she began to do something productive as a way to try to deal with it. You know, step back, clean your nails, and try to put things into perspective. 

See, contrary to popular belief, everything I do with Siabrey has a REASON behind it that is carefully thought out ahead of time and planned


----------



## Emperor Valerian

drag n fly said:
			
		

> See, contrary to popular belief, everything I do with Siabrey has a REASON behind it that is carefully thought out ahead of time and planned




Yeah, umhm 

Next series of updates comes tomorrow night.  Tonight was my roomates 21st birthday, so we celebrated... so in other words, no updates tonight.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Recruiting a Team*

“So... Luke’s not evil... but we still have a major problem,” Tess mused as the party made their way out of the Temple of Pelor.  “There’s still only six of us... seven if you count Geoffrey... though I doubt he can be counted as a full person when he’s that plastered.”

“I remember getting yelled at for using that word,” Luke said musingly, as Siabrey still clung to his arm, grinning happily.  The two smooched again, and Tess rolled her eyes.

“My point is,” she said with some exasperation, “we need to get some others to help out if we’re going to go in after the Countess... or drag that thing down to the Abyss.  I don’t think seven will...”

“Six,” Shaun said emphatically.  “Six.  Elenya will not be going with.”  Tess raised an eyebrow, and Siabrey giggled.

“If she was here you wouldn’t have said that,” the fighter chuckled.

“Yes I would have... and I’m going to tell her that anyway when I get the chance.  Its too much of a risk, considering she’s got four to look after now,” the rogue grunted.

“Oh by the gods, Shaun,” Siabrey gasped, “are you thinking..._responsibly?_”  The mock gasp turned into peals of laughter, which caused Tess to groan that the party wasn’t paying attention.

“Regardless,” she said louder than necessary, to get their attention, “we need to get some backup.  The question is... how much?  We get too much and we’ll be easy to track, not enough and we’ll be easy to kill...”

“Ten sounds nice and even,” Shaun offered.  When Tess pressed as to why he offered that number he shrugged.  “Ten fingers and toes?”

“How about instead we compile a list of people we’d like to ask, and split up to ask them, to save time,” Tess said pragmatically.  “Now... we have Pyrion of course, Xanny and Alisandra, Hidalas, Harrapias, Quin, Aeron maybe?  I mean he’s a powerful wizard,” she shrugged when Siabrey made a face.  “Then... Elenya.  Thats-“

“You forgot Geoffrey,” Shaun pointed out.

“I don’t count drunken halflings as full fighting bodies,” Tess groaned again.

“Well... let’s see how effective he is when he’s pissed off... I’ll go talk to him... as well as tell Elenya that she’s staying here.”

“I’ve should head by the Tarantor temple to pay my respects and give thanks... considering what happened,” Lucius said slowly.  He still looked a little dazed from Tess’ magic.  “I can go talk to Hidalas there... Harrapias is probably nearby... those two are close.”

“Pyrion seemed to get along with you, Siabrey... how about you talk to him?” Tess offered, and the fighter groaned.

“Why do I have to talk to the nutcases?” 

“Because you are one yourself... you understand them a little better!” Shaun laughed, artfully dodging Siabrey’s swing.  “You should talk to Aeron too... he seems to treat you and you alone civilly.”

“Fine,” she huffed.

“I’ll talk to my brother then,” Tess grinned.  “He’s probably not up to much right now.”



Tess tapped her foot insistently, as her annoyance grew.  He teeth grated, and she undiplomatically covered her ears to hide the noises of her brother and likely some courtesan engaged in very blissful fun.

_Damn Quin!_ she groaned.  _Always chasing skirts when he has no business doing so!  ARGH!_ 

Finally, she banged her fist against the door repeatedly.

“Go... away!” his breathless voice called.  “I’m... busy!”

“Quin!  I’m giving you one minute to get clothed and come to this door, or I’m going to send in some guardsmen to DRAG you out!  One second, Two...” Tess shouted.

When she reached thirty-two, the door opened a crack, and a very unhappy looking Quin poked his head out.  There was a smear of lipstick from his own lips down to his jaw.

“Dammit Tess!  Always getting in my business, always messing me up, tripping me up, causing me trouble...” he started to rant, until Tess held up her hand and interrupted him.

“Quin! No time for ranting!  We’re going to kill the Countess... we need your blade by our side!  Would you come along?” she said, trying to keep it short so she could get away from the bad mental images of what she’d likely interrupted.

“Quinnie...” a whiny female voice came from out of view.  His disheveled head disappeared for a second, before returning.

“Yes.  I’ll go, so long as I get my name memorialized in song so that all the ladies in the realm know I’m a hero and whatnot.  Now, if you’ll _excuse_ me, Tess, I have unfinished business!”  The door unceremoniously shut in Tess’ face, and within the minute, she could hear the noises starting up again.

“Stupid brother,” she groaned.

(DM’s Note:  Quin’s character, when you read his lines... imagine a combination of The Fonze and a player... combined into one.  That’s Quin.... Eeeeeeyyyy!  )



Siabrey didn’t find Pyrion hard to find... she just had to ask the servants where the strange gnome with an obession over demons had wandered to, and everyone pointed her towards the right direction.  She found him in one of the dining halls, where he sat, admiring a large stuffed head of some unknown beast slain by a long dead Emperor.

“Hey, Pyrion?  We’re off on a secret mission, and I know I’d sure like those... pistols by my side,” she struggled to remember the name of the weapons she was fascinated by.

“Bah... I’d rather check out your collection of stuffed heads... are there any demon heads on display?” the gnome asked.  

_We really need his expertise, if he indeed is a demon hunter... THAT’S IT!_ Siabrey beamed.

“We’re going to be going after the Countess of Holstean, the one who summoned this current infestation of-“

“When are you leaving!?” he’d already leapt out of his seat and was by her side.  “Can I keep the heads?  I would adore having the head of the woman that summoned thousands of demons mounted on my wall!”

The last comment made Siabrey wince, and wisely she felt Luke might not react to such sentiments well.  Thankfully he wasn’t present.

“Um... well, if possible, I suppose,” her voice drifted off.  _I’ll sort it out later!_

The gnome leapt up and down for joy at the news, and stated he’d be ready in no time.

Next on her list of ‘targets’ was Aeron the court wizard.  He as well wasn’t hard to persuade to come with, though something he said made her ski crawl.

“Perhaps,” he had leaned up close to her, “defeating this beast might help me become the Chief Court Mage with the help of a certain someone... hmmm?”

_Did he just proposition me?  Or try and ask for a bribe?_ Siabrey’s mind swam in confusion.  She sputtered out a “maybe,” before ducking out of the room to ask Luke what the correct, formal response would be...



With some trepidation, Shaun walked up to his and Elenya’s quarters in the palace.  

_She’s going to be so upset with me,_ he thought mentally.  He could see her now launching into a rant about how she wasn’t going to let him waltz into danger.  _God she loves me so,_ he gave a wry grin... _too bad she’s a hardhead like me..._

Gingerly he opened the door, and was greeted with a surprise.  Elenya was knitting... he’d never seen her knit before.  When she heard the door open she turned around and gave him a brilliant smile.  For the first time as well, he noticed her stomach had a slight distension.  

“Hello gorgeous,” she chuckled, and held up small tunic that was nearly complete.  “I decided while the rest of you were testing Luke, I’d... be productive, I guess,” she set the tunic back down.  “I’m guessing by your lack of screaming and terror he passed?”

“With flying colors,” Shaun allowed himself a short grin before becoming serious again.  “Elenya, I’ve got something to talk to you about.”

“Going to the Abyss?” she raised an eyebrow.  “I know that tone of voice Shaun... you’re running off somewhere, and you’re going to persuade me not to go, right?”  

Slightly shocked, Shaun nodded her head, and was rewarded with a weak smile from her.  “Well... you were expecting a slight spat over that... well, its not happening this time,” Elenya sighed, sitting back down. “Hon...c’mere,” she tapped the bed next to her, and when Shaun had sat down, she laid her head on his shoulder.

“Shauny, I would really like to go with... I don’t feel confident that you’re safe unless I’m there,” she sighed, her own face growing sad.  “But... I’ve got three little ones in me,” she turned to face him, and he could see her eyes were shaking slightly.  “I... I can’t run around and zap things and get zapped like before... that dragon’s acid convinced me of that.”

“Elenya,” he pulled her close and hugged her tight, “I’d... I’d rather you come with, but you’re right, you can’t.  There’s the little ones,” he rubbed her belly lovingly.  “I’ll be fine,” he gave a fake grin.

“Shaun Dice,” she smiled, “you get yourself into and out of the greatest scrapes and escapades of any man alive.”  She nuzzled his face, “and I have no doubt you’ll get yourself out of this one... even if I’m not there to save your behind.”

“Oh!” he pulled back in mock horror, “when have you saved _my_ behind?”  His look of shock couldn’t hold, and just before she spoke, a giggle broke through.

“Let’s see,” she grinned, and started counting.  “First, at my uncle’s inn.  Then, in Irulas in the governor’s mansion.  Then, in the wizard’s tower, then fighting Zoe’s assassins... then finally, when you were being attacked by Ilia.” Elenya gave a triumphant grin at her memory.  “So I tend to be quite useful to-” her voice was cut off as he kissed her deeply.  Shaun then pulled back, and gave a laugh, this one more throaty and husky. 

“Well then,” he grinned, pushing her further up the bed, “since I’ll probably be gone for a bit while we’re out doing deeds of derry doo... how about some deeds of derry doo right here for the next couple of hours?”  He raised an eyebrow as he loomed over her, and she giggled.

“Mmm..” she kissed him deeply, “Derry doo... thats a new one...”



About three hours later, Shaun gently closed the door to Elenya’s room, the huge grin of afterglow written all over his face.  His glowing self pride lasted only a few minutes, however, before a rough, cranky voice called out his name.

“Dammit!” Geoffrey growled, his previously merry and boyish face now dour and castled with frowns, “Where the alcohol in this joint! The damn servants won’t let me have anymore!”

“Perhaps thats for the best, Geoffrey,” Shaun said dryly, prompting an angry huff from the halfling.

“That’s definitely not for the best, not in my eyes... they won’t even let me have some _wine_,” he groaned.

“Thats because you whine enough by yourself,” Shaun commented sourly.  “Listen.  We’re going to be heading out for the next few days... please behave, ok?”

“Heading out where?  Wherever the hell that is, its gotta be better than this place... I’ve never seen such an opulent place suddenly run out of spirits!”

An idea popped into Shaun’s head, and he gave a malicious grin.

“Geoffrey... what if I told you that we were on the way to kill the Countess... the one that paid the same Ilia that hurt you?”  Shaun’s grin grew larger, “and what if I told you she had a massive stock of alcohol... and that no one would mind if it got drained... since she’s a traitor and all?”

“Liquor!?  Where!?  TAKE ME THERE, DAMMIT!” the halfling shouted with glee.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Towards the Icy Darkness, Lit with Fire and Gore...*

The party waited in vain for another day for some news from the Mages’ Council, but their attendant failed to return.  On the evening of the second day, Alexander himself advised the party, minus Elenya but augmented by Pyrion, Hidalas (Harrapias had to refuse, as he held a command in Alexander’s army), Quin, Aeron, and Geoffrey.  To the party’s disgruntlement, Xanadu and Alisandra were no longer in the city... the poor female silver had been so badly torn by what happened to Pellaron that Xanadu, at Alexander’s insistence, took her back towards their homelands near Obash for a few weeks.

Alexander advised them to head out a few hours ahead of the main army... undoubtedly they would travel faster, so likely by the time they reached Holstean there would be sufficient time to set up arrangements to conduct operations when the army arrived.  The party spent their last few hours in Irulas hunting down equipment, and saying goodbyes.

Finally, the column of ten galloped through the army camps and out into the countryside, to face their destiny...


Two weeks later into the three week ride, nothing usual had happened.  The land seemed devoid of orcs, though as they gallooped past the fields south of Illyant the stench of death from the weeks old battle burned their nostrils.  As the rode by the battlefield’s edge, the bodies of half rotted orcs and gnolls appeared as only a smattering nearby, then merged into what appeared to be a solid covering several hundred yards away.

Siabrey had reined up her horse for a moment as she took in the scene... knowing full well that somewhere in that horrible field lay the broken remains of Empress Zoe.  The moment of reminiscence ended only a few seconds later, as she spurred onward.

It was that night, when they were just west of Kulloden, when they first noticed the skies off to the south.  For days, a glowering thunderhead had been visible, hanging low on the horizon.  Now, it towered over the south, red and blue lightning arcing from its depths.

“Well, there’s Holstean,” Tess sighed as she started to lay down to rest, the lightning distantly reflecting in everyone’s eyes.   Siabrey, who took first watch, gave a grunt.

“Go to sleep, Tess...” she said quietly.  “Soon it’ll be all over.”  

The first watch passed uneventfully, and to Siabrey’s (and Tess’, if the bard had been awake) chagrin, she saw that accompanying Shaun on 2nd watch would be none other than Geoffrey... who was by now very angry and upset that he had not tasted a sip of alcohol in two weeks.

“Take your rest Siabrey,” Shaun said, taking her spot on a log near the party’s camp.  “Me and Geoffrey have things under control,” the rogue grinned.

“I’m frightened to death,” Siabrey admitted, crawling into Luke’s bedroll.  For several minutes she kept an eye on the halfling, and grunted when his whinings for spirits grew too loud.  Finally, she fell asleep on Luke’s shoulder...

...and almost missed the first part of the major surprise of the night.

Geoffrey, ironically, was the first one to stop something was wrong.  He was in the midst of yet another rant about no good wine being around, when he walked towards the edge of the firelight of the camp to kick a nice looking rock; a good show of anger.  As he approached, however, his eyes spotted something in the distance.

“Boss,” Geoffrey stopped his hissing ranting a nodded with his head, “take a look at this!”

“What?” Shaun whispered, and looked off to where the halfling motioned.  There, he saw a pair of hands, both white... seeming to float in the air.  Their fingers were long and spindly, and looked to end in sharp points.  Between them, there was only darkness.

“Um... should we wake the others?” the halfling asked.  “If I fight tonight, I expect some wine or something!”

“I’ll wake them up,” Shaun said quickly, and began rousing the party.



A few minutes later, Grumki was the one that called out the challenge to the now two pair of hands floating in air.  When they failed to respond, Grumki decided it was time to fail to be respectful to them.... and promptly holy fire crashed down from above.  The hands seemed to artfully dash out of the way of the flames, only being partially singed, but the flames illuminated something horrible.

The hands had arms... also long, white and bony, attached to them.  Indeed, each finger on the hands ended in a long, razor sharp claw.  But between each pair of hands there was no body... only a swirling, deep mist of darkness.  Two more pairs of hands were illuminated in the flash, before all four pair suddenly and viciously slashed forward.

With incredible speed (DM’s Note: Flight speed of 100 feet per round) the creatures slashed directly towards Orion, Siabrey, Tess and Shaun.  They lashed out, claws dancing through the air, though ironically only the normally nimble rogue was caught off guard.  As one of the claws sank into his side, he felt parts of his memory, his very being sucked away (-3 Wis).

As the beast targeting Tess rushed by, Grumki swung at the creature, delivering a hard blow to its misty area.  Only seconds after, chaos reigned over the camp as melee began.

The creature the assaulted Siabrey found the Crown Princess to be not only nimble and quickly, but more heavily armored than expected.  Its claws danced through empty air, save one from the creature’s thumb, which slammed into her abdomen.  However, her breastplate was in the way, and the claw could not break through its steel covering.  Before the beast could attack again, Ik Mataar had slashed into its gullet.  The creature spun to deal with this new threat before finishing off his quarry, but Kelir and Siabrey’s washazaki interceded, their flames burning the dark interior of the creature until its hands fell to the ground, burnt and still.

The creature that assaulted Tess found her difficult to strike as well.  The bard merely stepped back from the creatures assaults, and as it tumbled through the air, trying to reach her, a horrific, mend bending screech came from her lips.  Three massive pulses of sonic force slammed into the beast, and it too collapsed, mutiliated and useless, to the ground.

Orion was not as luck as Tess or Siabrey, and the demon to his front managed to slash his shoulder.  The monk felt parts of his soul trying to rip away, but his superb mental training and ability drew his lifeforce back into him.  Annoyed by the creature’s actions, Orion unleashed a powerful flurry of blows, that knocked the creature back, breaking both of the white arms and sending it sprawling to the ground, quite dead.

Grumki, seeing Shaun not in good straights, dashed over to the rogue’s side, and jointly the rose rapier and Kord’s warhammer battered the poor creature to ruin.  Seeing Shaun’s eyes not looking right, Grumki proceeded to _restore_ Shaun’s stolen memories to him.

“What the heck were those?” Luke asked, kicking the now inert white arm Siabrey’s feet.  “They seemed to head straight for specific people... like they were tar-“

“Soul Eaters!” Tess, Grumki, and Hidalas all exclaimed at the same time... all realizing what the creature’s were exactly.

“Soul Eaters... that doesn’t sound good at all...” Geoffrey muttered.  “I think I need double whatever spirits you were going to give me.”

“Soul Eaters,” Hidalas explained, “are beings from the Abyss, called by some demonic personage to assassinate, kill, specific people...”

“Well, isn’t that lovely,” Shaun put his hands on his hips in frustration.  “Seems like Lucilda knows were coming.  Dammit!” he snarled.

“Maybe not... once released, they hit their targets on their own.... they don’t need direction.  She could’ve just as easily just let them go to find us,” Tess said aloud.  _We can at least hope this..._

“We just need to be a little more careful, that’s all,” Siabrey said quietly, not sure if she wanted to go back to sleep.


The party spent the next night and next day riding carefully... cautiously... acting very very paranoid.  Everyone twig snap was investigated to only find no ambush, every strange bird call assumed to be a signal. Despite this, the party failed to see the rogue hanging in a tree limb above the road that afternoon, until she dropped into their midst.

“Fools,” the woman with soot black hair and dark eyes snarled.  Swords were at her throat within milliseconds, and she laughed.  “Save those weapons for the Countess.  Don’t kill your guide into the city... you won’t last long.  If you couldn’t hear me, you probably would’ve easily missed some of the Countess’ other minions,” she hissed.

“Ah... you know us?” Siabrey asked questioningly, her sword still out.

“Yes... you are Princess Siabrey.  I am Zhenya, of the Holstean Thieves’ Guild,” she gave a graceful bow that included an indication for the party to get off of the road.  Slowly, they obeyed... and she promptly castigated them for not seeing or hearing her even more.

“You must be alert!” she hissed.  “If you are not, there’s no way I shall be able to take you into the city!”

“Fine.  Not all of us are rogues!” Siabrey complained, and causing the thief to sigh.

“Whatever.  The Countess has put most of her forces on the northern walls of the city of Holstean... the walls that also have the Inerman and smaller Balinor rivers to their fronts.  Therefore, I shall lead you around to the southern walls of the city.  We have one of the gatekeepers in our pay... it shan’t be hard to get in there... once nside, however, you must be ALERT and QUIET,” she hissed those two words especially loud for emphasis.

“We have a series of safehouses near the gates in the city... we shall take you to one.  You’ll wait there until the army’s assault has begun, and then you shall go into the sewers towards the palace.  Understand?”

“Eeew,” Tess wrinkled her nose involuntarily at the idea of going through more sewers.  “I suppose, if there’s no other way,” she said quietly.  The rogue looked at her and laughed silently.

“I see we have a pansy here,” Zhenya chuckled.

“Don’t call her that... she’ll mess you up,” Shaun quietly warned his fellow rogue.



Two days later, the party rode to the top of the crest of a hill, and saw a sight that made both Tess and Siabrey stop.

The city of Holstean.

The crimson walls, their stone dug from the nearby Red Quarries, remained the same as when the two had left the city four months before.  The same spires rose into the heaven’s from the major temples, and the luster of the red towers still shone.  


However, atop all of these there was a light coating of the infamous red snow, and a massive thunderhead hung over the city, unmoving yet yielding no rain.  Powerful blue and red arcs of lightning dashed from the cloud to the top towers and spires of the Countess’ palace, its pale pink and red brick now looking like an oozing wound in this city of sores.  Siabrey’s memory in particular drifted back to a dinner in that building, where she had unwittingly told her future husband-to-be the facts of life as a way of embarassing him.  Tess’ mind reflected back to the first time she’d forced her friend Siabrey to wear a dress... she could plainly see a large, ugly foundry was now in the stead of the foppish tailor’s shop.

Instead of the happy and merry guards that Siabrey and Tess had once greeted long before when they had rode back with a then cold and frightened Lucius in tow, they now saw far more terrifying figures.  Skeletons patrolled the upper battlements, in precision formations.  Orcs with fiendish horns rising from their heads marshalled on the towers, and Gnolls with bows stood watch on the walls.  From this distance, small flicks of dark flying in the air above the palace in all likelihood were gigantic vrocks, winging about, waiting for their mistress’ next order...

“Luke?  Love?” Siabrey whispered to the young man beside her who also sat silently, gazing at his former home.  “You’re still sure you want this?” Siabrey asked.

It took him several moments to tear his gaze away from his home, and when he looked at her she could see in his eyes his memories... playing with friends on those very battlements, games... and above all, the memory of a mother who was kind... who was loving...

...who was human.

“Yes... yes, I’m ready,” he finally said. “I’ll always be ready so long as you’re by my side,” he added softly so only she could hear.

She gave a sigh.  “Let’s go then... and finish this business.”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Inside a Dark City*

It took the party an additional three days travel to move down the opposite side of the river from the city to a position safe to cross.  From there, they obtained some boats left by the Guild, crossed the river (here only about two hundred feet across), and came up to the compromised gate.

Once again, memories filled Tess’ and Siabrey’s heads.  This was the same gate, so many months ago, that those two, an old cleric named Dingalas, and a roguish man named Rogar had rode out of to the south, in search of goblin heads and then Lord Lucius.  It was the same gate that the party took the parched boy back through.  

_So much has changed since then... Lucius is now a man,_ Siabrey thought slightly wistfully, her combat reflexes too much to the fore for her to go completely into reminiscence mode.  

“This is the Alba Gate,” Zhenya whispered when they were afar off.  “Here, don these cloaks.  This gate is still manned by a human.  The Countess fears the Imperial armies to the north, her spies have gone to track it.  She does not expect any army to approach from the south.”  The thief gave a slight chuckle.  “Then again, she dismissed us thieves as a nuisance to be dealt with later... little does she suspect...” the young woman bared stark white teeth that contrasted with her raven black hair.  “Play the part of travellers who want to learn of Graz’zts power.  The rest shall fall into place if you follow my lead.”

The party donned thick, drab robes, red and silver with a twisted eagle on the back... the Countess’ personal symbol.  Spurring their horses onward, they approached the gate in question.  A challenge arose from the only person manning the gate.

“We are friends of Her Majesty!” Zhenya called.  There was a noise of cranking, and one of the windows in the gatetower opened.  A wizened old man stuck his head out.

“That’ll be 10 gold!” he called, looking around anxiously.

“Let me handle this,” Orion said.  Taking ten gold out of his pocket, the monk then leapt up to the window ledge, to hand the gold to the keeper in person.  The old man collapsed backward in shock... Orion left the gold at his feet.  Once inside the city, Zhenya gave a brief, snappish hiss of a lesson to the party on subtlety.

“We will be taking alleyways and backways!  No clanking, no shouting or carousing or screaming!” she hissed.  As the party continued, however, Siabrey’s and Hidalas’ armor clanked, despite their best efforts.  

Unfortunately they clanked just as a battalion of guards came by, and one orc heard the noise.  He came nervously down the alley.  None of his comrades saw the fiery arrow that struck him down, and Zhenya quickly grabbed the body and with Shaun’s help, pushed it underneath a pile of refuse on the side of a tavern.

“Dammit!” she hissed directly at the fighter and the cleric, “no noise!”



It was another half hour or slinking through the city before the party was able to reach a rather large cottage a few blocks from the city walls.  Zhenya quickly hustled the party inside, and then hustled down some stairs into the cellar.

“Wait here!” she hissed.  “No noise!”  As quickly as she pushed them down, she disappeared, closing the cellar door behind her.  A few minutes of darkness later, the door reopened, and she came back with a few oil lamps.

“The sewers have traps in them... some of our members are currently going through and getting rid of them... we’ll have you wait here until it is safe.  Here... I brought some lamps.  Obviously, we need you to stay quiet... though as the windows are shuttered up now, you can wander upstairs if you like.”

“How long are we going to be down here?” Siabrey asked.  Zhenya gave a shrug.

“A few hours, likely.  You might want to catch some sleep... there are a few bedrolls over there if you don’t have any.  We’ll fetch you when its time, and lead you to the cistern where you’ll enter the sewer.”



Inside the cellar, the minutes seemed to drag into hours.  Tess nervously restrung her harp Fortuna, Orion found a quiet place to meditate, while Shaun opened the last present Elenya had given him before leaving Irulas... a locket that had her picture magically put inside of it.  

Siabrey and Luke were busy holding each other, worried and concerned, Hidalas finished a short prayer to Tarantor, while Pyrion cleaned his pistols.  Geoffrey, however... whined.

“Its been two weeks since I’ve had a drop of anything good,” he groaned quietly for the fifth time in ten minutes.  Tess, who was forced to sit next to him, rolled her eyes.  “This halfling can’t survive on water alone!” he grumbled.

“Here!  Take a sip!” Tess, annoyed, pulled out her wineskin and thrust it to the halfling.  “One sip though! That’s it!”  _Maybe it’ll shut him up for a few minutes!_

The halfling eagerly grabbed the wineskin, and began to guzzle.  When Tess tried to grab it from him, he dashed to the far side of the room, and finished it.  Handing the empty skin back to her, he gave a hiccup... and was only tipsy.

“That there was some good good wine,” he grinned, and Tess groaned.

Meanwhile, Siabrey grew more and more interested as Pyrion continued to fawn over his weapons.

“Pyrion?  How exactly do you use one of your ‘pistols?’” she asked, pulling away from Luke, who was now dozing.

“C’mere,” he grinned, happy someone was showing interest in his trade.  He pulled out one of the pistols, and she watched as he pointed its open end towards the ground, and an iron ball fell out into his hand.  He then pulled a small level near the bend in the pistol back, and poured a bunch of powder back into the little horn pouch it had come from.

“There, its empty, so you can’t fire it on accident,” he grin.  “Here, I’ll show you.  First, you’d pour the powder in... here,” he simulated pouring the powder, and then putting an iron ball in.  Finally he told her to point it like a crossbow, and pull the trigger.  A metallic _crack_ came from the gun as the wheel-lock snapped its flint against the steel.

“Its that simple,” he grinned, “which is why I use these babies.”



It seemed like an eternity later (it was actually about 12 hours) when Zhenya next appeared, and told the party to come upstairs and hustle.  She pulled Siabrey, Tess, and Orion aside to give them directions... which all three memorized.

“Most of the traps are cleaned, but we’ve been forced to go a little faster than planned.  The army is arriving on the north end of the city, you must go quickly.”  She lead the party into the backmost room in the large house... a foul smelling cistern.

“There is your entryway.  Its a 15 foot drop, but the landing is soft, if foul smelling,” the rogue gave a wry grin.

“Tess?  Noseplugs?” Shaun groaned, and the bard used her musical ability to fashion a few so the party would not choke on the nauseous smell.  The bard then used her levitation ability to float down just above the refuse... while the rest of the party was forced to rely on a rope tied to several parts of the house walls.  Within a few minutes, they were slogging through the sewers, on their way to an unscheduled palace visit.

Zhenya had told them that the route they would take might take two or three hours.  After what seemed a short time underground, the party felt, rather than heard vibrations... rumbles... bangs.  The noise grew in level, and as the party passed under other cistens above, the could hear the blasting sounds of bombards at work... Alexander had arrived.

About two hours into their slogging, the party spotted two shiny glints of something up ahead in their dim sunrod light.  Siabrey, with her special sight, coudl tell that there were three small magical objects... seemingly floating in midair.  A few steps closer revealed a shimmering sheen several feet in front of those objects... rings the party could now see.  Tess gave a sigh and chuckle.

“Its a gelatinous cube... the adventurer’s annoyance,” she chuckled, pulling out her harpbow.  Several volleys of arrows later, and the cube had collapsed to the ground in many pieces, and the party rushed forward to seize the three rings (Ring of Elemental Resistance, Major, Ring of Blur, and Ring of Speed).  In the course of their pillaging, they didn’t notice two other figures until the two rogues were amongst them.

“Gah!” Siabrey yelled at suddenly seeing an unfamiliar face.  The two rogue’s growled at the party.

“Not paying attention are you?!  We jsut finished clearing the traps up ahead!  You need to be more sharp-eyed if you are going to take on the Countess and her minions!” one of them snapped.  Tess rolled her eyes at hearing the same lecture twice.

“And you might have taken care of the traps, but these cubes!  You left this one... how many more did you leave for us to take out!” she complained.

“Oh, these?” the other rogue laughed.  “We call them walking treasure chests!  They’re slow, and they have neat things in them.  We guessed that if you were going to take on the Countess, you could easily handle these on your own.  We didn’t have enough time to deal with both!”

Siabrey groaned, and motioned for the group to trudge onward.  As the noises of booms and rumbles grew louder and louder, the party surmised they were getting close and closer to the palace, which was on the northern part of the city.  Finally, after a fseries of twists and turns, the party saw they faced a dead end, with light streaming in from above.

According to Zhenya, it was a fifty foot climb up.  Then, the party would be in the cistern linked to the Royal Bedroom Chambers of the Countess’ Royal Palace...

==========================================

DM’s Note: Considering what the party was to shortly face, I threw in the gelatinous cube with the three rings as a way to...’give’ them some items they would find useful but they hadn’t bought.  Otherwise, at the time, I was afraid for a TPK if a couple dice rolls went bad. 

The actual results... well, you’ll have to wait and see for those....


----------



## Dakkareth

I just finished reading the entire story hour and I have to say, I'm very impressed by its quality, the plot, the role-playing, the writing, ... No better way to avoid the tasks I should have done instead 

-Dakkareth


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Into the Palace*

“How are we going to get up there?” Siabrey asked quietly.  The pinprick of light above seemed at least 50 feet above their heads.

“I can fly!” Tess chuckled, and started to levitate upwards.  “Orion, if you climb and give me some cover, I’ll find something sturdy to tie my rope around, and then people can climb up.”

The operation proceeded fairly smoothly, save Geoffrey having to be hushed as the alcohol had long since worn off in him.  Secretly, the party hoped that an angry Geoffrey would be an effective Geoffrey, in terms of fighting.  He’d have motivation, at least.

The party then found themselves clustered in a very small, fresh smelling room.  Pots of flowers, with thin amounts of magic coming from them, revealed the reason why the cistern did not smell of the sewers below.  The cistern that they climbed onto itself was ornate... marble, with a contoured top that seemed to shift to comfortably seat anyone who laid their bare cheeks on it.

Ignoring these amenities, Tess put her ear to the door.  “Luke, what room is beyond this one?  You remember the palace, correct?”

“Yes, I do,” Luke nodded.  “This is my mother’s privy.  The room beyond that door is likely her bedroom.”

“If you were evil, and a Countess, in a battle,” Shaun asked no one in particular as the thunder of bombards continued, “where would you be inside a large palace?”

“On the battlements, directing the troops,” Siabrey said confidently.

“In the teleportation chamber, in case everything collapsed and one needed to flee,” Orion pointed out.  “Evil always plans on running.”

“In the wine cellar,” Geoffrey grumbled.

“Hmm... Luke?  Where would the battlements or the teleportation chambers in the palace be, from here?” Shaun asked, “could you lead us there?”

“Umhm,” Luke said slowly, as Tess gestured that she heard no one in the room beyond.  The party opened the door and rushed in, weapons drawn just in case... to find nothing.

The room was wickedly ornate... and by the look of disgust on Luke’s face, the skulls, small altar to Graz’zt and the various demonic tapestries present were not there before.  Aside from this, the room was sumptuously decorated with gilt relief and ornately carved furniture, most ironically depicting spring or forest motifs... direct contrast to the skulls and blood of Graz’zt.

“That door?” Tess said quietly, pointing to the only other door in the room, straight ahead of the party.

“That leads to a sitting room, from there we can get into the rest of the palace,” Luke motioned.  Tess rushed up to the door, and immediately frowned.  

“I hear voices,” she said quietly, leaning close and squinting as she concentrated.  “Two voices...human...” she said as Orion came over and confirmed her thoughts.

“What do we do?” Hidalas said quietly, as Pyrion grinned fiercely.

“We kick down the door and fight!” the gnome grinned, causing the half orc cleric of Kord to give a surprisingly silent laugh.

“My little friend,” Grumki whispered (which caused the party some shock... GRUMKI CAN WHISPER?), “you truly know the ways of Kord.  Everyone... prepare yourselves,” the beast grinned as he approached the door, and slowly leaned down his shoulder, taking a few steps back.  With a shout, he crashed through the wooden timbers of the door, sending splinters flying.

Inside the drawing room (also fairly ornately decorated) were two humans, their eyes feral white and skins deep crimson, just as Luke’s had been.  They looked at the party in shock and horror, as both clerics realized evil was blazing off of them.  A quick set of arrows from Shaun cut both down before they had a chance to scream.

“Where from here, love?” Siabrey asked, and Luke motioned to a door on the party’s right.

“That door leads out to a long hallway.  On either side there are reception rooms and quarters... we ignore those.   We’ll turn left, and head to the double doors on the end.  That will take us out of the Royal Family Quarters, and into one of the larger reception halls.  I’ll lead you from there... the teleportation hall is on this floor, in the middle of the palace.”

“Great... we’ve got to go into the midst of evil... AGAIN,” Geoffrey groaned.

Tess and Shaun put their ears to the door indicated and listened.  Hearing nothing, they motioned for the party to go forward, and soon they found themselves in the long hallway.  Quickly dashing in the direction Luke indicated, they soon reached a set of ornate double doors, as he indicated.  This time, Orion heard many voices on the other side.  

He could hear four separate voices clearly... two were complaining to each other loudly in Common, their worried tones expressing concern about the bombardment and the Imperial assaults coming from across the river.  The other two were in a tongue Orion couldn’t understand, but they were loud, and in a vicious, harsh tongue that the monk guessed was ‘demon speak.’  Orion guessed that one of the deeper voices beings was standing just on the other side of the door... a predicament that made Grumki get a vicious grin.

The two vrocks on the other side of the door were not battleline troops for the Countess... they were part of her personal House Guard, and like the commoners, they were also discussing in worried tones the state of the bombardment, and its effects.  None of them heard the party on the other side of the door... indeed, neither had any idea there was a problem until the door was flung open with tremendous force.  The vrock taht had been standing closest found himself smashed into the wall with tremendous force, as a hulking half orc barrelled through... straight at the other demon.

With frightening power, Grumki leapt into the uninjured vrock, spearing the creature with terrific results.  Behind the half orc the rest of the party piled in... Orion leaping at the vrock now falling away from the wall where the door had smashed him... the demon’s windpipe was shattered and his skull quickly broken.  Siabrey’s blades found the vrock tumbling backwards from Grumki’s hit, and the demon fell to the floor in three pieces as her blades sang through the air.  Its head goes flying... only to be caught and impaled against the wall by a timely shot from Shaun’s bow.

The noise of battle here was immense.  The room was at the corner of the palace, and the wall directly in front of the party was the wall closest to the city battlements... perhaps a hundred yards away or so.  Fortunately, the booms of cannons covered the screaming of the fleeing demonic commoners (same white eyes and red skin as the other demon touched people) that no one heard them before they were felled.

As the last of the commoners fell, his shriek cut short by Shaun’s bow, a massive concussive blast roared through the room.  The party managed to cartwheel and tumble out of the wall of pieces of wall and shards of glass as the wall closest to the battle seemed to explode (a bombard shell).  When the dust cleared, they had a clear view of the chaos and destruction going on outside.

The party could now see the battlements... battered and cracking, segments of the city wall now lying in ruins.  Skeletons and orcs scrambled across their tops, firing bows furiously at the ant-like Imperial troops beyond, who were laying bridges and crossing the small river to the north en masse.  For a split second, Siabrey thought she caught a glimpse of a tall man in white armor leading one of the columns, but then her mind dismissed the idea that Alex would be foolish enough to lead an attack like this in person.

Whatever thoughts the party had were promptly interrupted by a loud, rumbling call from the room next door... the same vicious tongue that the vrocks spoke, though by its voice this creature was clearly different.  Four other common voices were heard, shouting phrases such as, “Are you all alright in there?  Everyone ok?”  The party felt that silence might be the best way to answer, but instead they heard one of the commoners call, “We’re coming in there to check!  Alright?  If you’re hurt, we’ll get you some aid!”

A slew of quiet curses went through the party ranks, and they arrayed themselves in battle formation around the doorway as the pounding roar of bombardment continued.  The ornate door opened, and a handsomely built creature, almost human-like save his claws, red eyes, and purplish skin, stepped through.  The Kelvazu had only a split second to open his mouth in confusion before a hail of arrows, sword thrusts, hammer strikes, missile hits, and even a full strength lightning bolt sliced through his form.  He managed to dodge most of the damage.. but he could not avoid the twin blazing blades of Siabrey, who proceeded to cut him into three pieces.

The demon touched common folk in this room are clad not in the colors of servants, but in chainmail, armed with maces.  On seeing their leader cut down, they promptly did the warrior act of running like scared babies.  A second volley of arrows and magic missiles cut them down before they could leave.

Luke advised the party to then pick the leftmost of the door doors leaving the room, and Orion heard a single abyssal voice muttering.  Tess, using her ability with tongues, was able to understand the beast, whatever it was, was muttering about the Countess and battlements.  Ever impetuous, Grumki and Siabrey broke through the door, and the party swarmed the normally tall and imposing figure of a blood fiend before the creature had time to react, shredding him apart with ease.

As blood continued to flow freely from the dead demon, the party had a second to note that the entire wall of this room was gone, giving them a completely unobstructed view of the walls and the battlefield.  Along the walls of the battlements, Imperial troops and the Countess’ hordes were now engaged in mortal combat.

“Luke!?  Where’s the chamber?” Tess said hurriedly.

“About a room down from here!  Why?!” he shouted back over the noise.

“That beast said something about her and the battlements!  If its that close... Shaun!  Orion!  You think you could go out using your slippers and take a look!?” she pointed to the massive open air where a wall should have been.

The rogue and monk agreed, and quickly found themselves clambering out on the walls of the palace as shot and shell rained about them.  There was a full floor above the floor they’d climbed out of, and between the concussive bombard blasts, Orion thought he could heard deep gutteral noises from the roof.  Motioning to Shaun, the monk led the rogue up towards the roof, and peered over the edge.

A divination crystal in hand, the Countess, in all of her white, terrible beauty, was standing on the top of the palace, her eyes focused on the crystal and its many eyes along the walls.  Beside her were the forms of two terrible demons.  Each creature was midnight black... and each had two heads... one of a vicious, frightening wolf, the other of a terrible snake.  In the hands of each was an enormous battleaxe, the blades of which seemed to have a slightly reddish hue.  

The wolf head on one gave a sniff, and started over towards where the two were hiding.

_Hieroneous’ Brazen Armpits!_ Shaun swore in his mind, as his body wanted to shrink down.  The creature that lumbered towards their position was massive... easily 10 feet tall, its hands and feet viciously clawed.  His heart was about to leap, when the creature stopped its progress after only ten steps, and at the Countess’ bidding, turned back around and lumbered back over beside her.

As they watched, the Countess snatched up the divination crystal, and with a wave, told her two massive bodyguards to follow her.  She started to head down what looked to be stairs...

...Orion and Shaun quickly clambered back down to report what they saw.

“Luke!  The teleportation chambers!” Tess shouted hurriedly, and the boy pointed towards the door at the end of the room.  The party dashed forward, before jumped in front of the door, blocking their progress.

“Ok.  Everyone... weapons away!” he called.  “Hide your weapons! I need her to think you’re unarmed... she’s likely spread out her divination spells to keep track of the Imperial army!”

Quickly the party hid their weapons, while Tess casted  _alter self_ on Luke, changing his appearance so that his eyes glowed and his skin seemed crimson.  Luke, meanwhile, set up a _telepathic bond_ between party members, allowing them to talk mentally.

_”Ok... here goes nothing,”_ Shaun’s voice echoed in everyone’s head.  

Luke threw open the doors, and walked through... the other nine people all playing their part well... coming in with their heads bent down, seemingly cowed.  The chamber was immense, its floor decorated with numerous small, large, and a single enormous runes, fairly glowing with magical power.  A staircase, covered with dust from the bombardment, was at the far end of the room.

_”Confident Luke!”_ Siabrey shouted at him over the mental link.  _”You’re a conquering hero... not a nervous man about to face his mother... ok?  You can do it!”_

For a second, Siabrey felt something seem to touch her cheek in a caress.  She looked up, initially to scold Luke with her eyes, but found him grinning, his hands by his sides.  The look in his eyes... with his eyes blazing and skin crimson, made her shudder with bad memories...

The party looked on in confusion, and a little trepidation as an enormous pair of black feet came down the stairs at the far end of the chamber.  Following these enormous feet came the comparatively small, dainty feet of a woman, clad in elegant shoes.

As the Countess and her two guards came into view, Siabrey’s heart leapt into her chest.  For a moment, doubts ran into her head about the plan.. doubts and fears.  However, she pushed them aside, as thoughts of what this woman did came into her brain... and her rage at the Countess began fueling her fighting instincts.

Tess looked up, and sneered at the woman, even as she made a slight illusion tht her hands were bound.  It was an appropriate emotion, the bard felt, even if she was captured.  Shaun and Orion, for their parts, attempted to keep looking meek, as Luke approached his mother, and in a loud, commanding voice that surprised them all, greeted her with open arms.

“You son has returned mother... and lo, I have taken my captors captive!” his voice boomed confidently.

_That’s it, Luke!  That’s it!_ Siabrey wanted to shout encouragement into his head.  She realized that he was likely greatly afraid... but instead, she concentrated on looking at the Countess with a look of anger and rage...

“Ah,” her voice, the same melodious combination of woman and demon rumbled through the room, “The young lion brings an offering to the old lioness... how appropriate,” the Countess walked forward, until she was barely a few feet from the party.  Sickeningly, the smell of saffron and incense flooded their nostrils as she approached... indeed, she spelled beautiful... in stark contrast to her actions and reputation.

“What a wise young boy,” she turned and gently touched Luke’s cheek, “you have realized all you need is your mother,” she smiled, her eyes flitting towards Siabrey.  “Your mother can give you anything that woman who called herself your lover can... and so much more... with the help of Graz’zt.”    The woman, her hair aflame, pleasant smells coming off of her, then moved right into Siabrey’s face.  The smell of the woman then changed, as Siabrey could now smell her breath... deep with the coppery stench of blood, and the charcoal smell of burnt flesh.

“If she does not wish to convert, Graz’zt has many thralls that will no doubt satisfy you far more than her human body ever could,” the demon woman backed away as Siabrey fought the twin urges to retch and draw her blades to cut her down.  As she walked back towards Luke, the woman suddenly stopped, and spun around.

“It’s too bad, my child,” she sneered, “that you never properly bound them.”

= = = = == = = = == = = == = = = = = == = = = == = = = =

Dun dun DUN!


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> I just finished reading the entire story hour and I have to say, I'm very impressed by its quality, the plot, the role-playing, the writing, ... No better way to avoid the tasks I should have done instead
> 
> -Dakkareth




Glad you enjoy it.  After I finish this session's log tonight, there will likely be a pause in updates.  Updates will likely resume as soon as a pesky thing called final tests are dispensed with.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

_In many films, the final showdown between good or evil has one of the following elements:  an abused victim getting revenge, a child taking on their parent, a tortured person seeking revenge for a sibling’s death, friends seeking justice for the death of one of their own, and above all... good versus evil.  This has all of them!_

*The Showdown*

For a split second, the world seemed to slow to a standstill for the party just after the Countess’ sneering laugh.  They could hear her starting to chant; deep, malevolent words in another tongue, rolling off of her lips as the room seemed to grow hotter and hotter.

And then the party struck back.

As the words to the _Incendiary Cloud_ spell, the party’s weapons flashed into sight... and for some such as Tess, Aeron, Lucius, and the two clerics, their weapons didn’t even need to be drawn.

Luke felt something come over him.. a wave, a wash of energy seemed to come back into his veins as his heart flooded with fear, guilt, and confusion at seeing his mother this way.  Instinctually, he raised his hand, and a spell came to his lips (Yup... he got his magic back...).

A horrific shriek echoed from Tess’ lips, and three blasts of sonic noise flashed towards the loathsome Countess.  For a split second, the air just in front of the woman seemed to shimmer, but then she reeled as the sonic blasts burrowed through her magical defenses, impacting her hard.

At the same moment, Grumki and Hidalas both called upon their pertinent gods for fiery vengeance from above, to cast this abomination from the world it now walked upon.  Twin fiery columns cascaded down from above, thundering into the Countess with blazing fury.  Even as the demon woman dodged the other mundane weapons of the party, and the magical spells from other members (a _lightning bolt_ from Aeron, and a _hold person_ from Luke) fizzled, she let out a scream, and the party could feel the air around them return to normal.

Burned but not dead, the Countess leapt upward, and flew towards the stairs.  As she reached them, a curtain of flames erupted from the floor and ceiling of the chambers, closing within a second to form a solid wall of fire between her and the party.  From beyond its roar, the noise of her shouting out new spells could be heard.

Orion, seeing this, leapt at the single one of the massive black demons he could see.  With a mighty punch and flurry of kicks, Orion delivered a series of blows that would have crushed a hezrou with ease.  The twin heads of the massive beast snarled, and it seemed hardly affected as it slowly began to swing its massive axe in arcs, bringing the huge weapon up to attack speed.

The axe, going back and further, forming a larger and larger arc each time, was nearly hypnotic... until it reached attack speed, and suddenly was whirling through the air with the speed and power of terrifying proportions.  To the party’s horror, the creature leaned out, and with its large reach, one of the axe’s slammed into Aeron.  Siabrey noticed that the blade came down at a bad angle... Aeron should have lost an arm maybe, but nothing more.  Instead, the blade seemed to jerk into a correct arc, and the wizard’s head sailed across the room.

“VORPAL GREATAXE!” she screamed in panic as Aeron’s head, shocked and surprised, thunked against the far wall.

Immediately, Luke shifted his attentions to the creature that he could strike without breaking down, and a lightning bolt launched from his hands, striking the demon full bore in the chest.  This blast seemed to hurt the creature some, as it staggered back, small arcs of light now coming from its skin.

Sensing the new danger, Siabrey rushed the demon on the teleportation floor, swords upraised.  

_How can I kill this thing!?  Orion’s blades hardly touched it!  Kelir... I pray you are strong enough..._

As she rushed forward, Orion recovered from his shock as well, and decided to go for the one thing he could... the creature’s axe.  With a sharp flurry of punches and blows, the monk delivers a stunning array of force on the weapon, which shatters in the demon’s hands (Yes... Orion can sunder weapons with his unarmed strikes... fricking cool!  ).

A loud series of curses echoed through the room, as both Geoffrey and Pyrion realize that their bow and pistols, respectively, were not getting anywhere near the beast.  At this moment, the other large demon’s steps could be heard on the stairs, just before it leapt down onto the teleportation floor as well... another wicked greataxe in its hands.

The Countess’ form then appeared outside her fiery wall, and pointed a finger at Orion, who had destroyed the normal weapon of her favored pet.  Vile, cursed words came to her lips, and for a second, Orion felt as if he was being fused with the floor, unable to move.  His discipline and training allow him to push off the mental assault, allowing him to continue his work (Power Word Stun... the Countess saw he was the only one that kept destroying her pet’s vorpal weapons, and wanted him halted so her babies could play... hey, she’s got a 28 Intelligence!  ).

Seeing her plan fail, the Countess disappeared back into the flames, and the party could hear (and see slightly between the edges of the writhing flames) the thundering of another one of the massive Molydeus demons coming down the stairs.  Tess sent another shriek at the demon’s only to see her sonic assault seem to fizzle as it struck them. 

Lucius again blasted a lightning bolt at the beast in front of Orion... and to the party’s surprise, the beast backed up, and pointed a snarling finger at the party’s midst.  A massive lightning bolt, dwarfing the one sent by Luke, slammed through the midst of the party, coursing through Quin, Shaun, Geoffrey, and Pyrion.  The halfling was left barely standing, and the other three were all nigh unto death’s door from the magical blast as well.  

Siabrey and Orion were now jointly the party’s front line against the two demons baring down on them... one armed with one of the horrible axes, the other merely standing, unarmed, save for his magical assaults.  Orion leapt up, and with a vicious move, wrapped his legs around the beast’s neck.  Using the supernatural abilities of his body, he snapped rolled his entire body, the force of the move snapping the creature’s neck.

As he did so, the creature’s brethern that had just jumped down from the stairs charged.  The massive axe in the creature’s hand sang through the air, a whispering death that Orion knew he couldn’t avoid.  He twisted as hard as he could nonetheless, and while a good portion of his chest and stomach found themsevles slashed open, he realized the blade had cut right where his neck would have been a split second later (the vorpal blade got a critical... Orion passed his fort save to avoid instant death).

With Orion barely dodging death, Siabrey now found herself alone facing the massive behemoth and its greataxe.  To make matters worse, the third molydeus thundered to the ground after jumping from the stairs.

_Kelir..._ she thought mentally, fear rising to the surface as she stared up at two demons that were each easily twice her height.  _Should I fall, Kelir... cover Luke... please for all that is holy... cover Luke... not me!_

_Stop your sniveling and strike him... leave the rest up to me!_ her sword confidently replied.  With a yell of desperation, Siabrey charged the demon right over Orion’s body.  She leapt airborne, and spunt her body through the air, causing both of her weapons to sing a whispering song of death.  Blood, gore, and demon entrails flew in arcs around her, as Kelir held up to his promise, goring the demon deep and true.  When she landed, however, the beast merely tottered above her.  Despite its entrails now laying on the floor, it still stood, its weapon now swinging towards her (Siabrey did 178 points of damage to the demon... too bad it had more hit points left).

Seeing this, and knowing that as nearly half the party recovered from the powerful lightning blasts, Tess knew _someone_ had to do something about the Countess... who would shortly re-emerge from her fiery wall, and possibly kill them all in their weakened state.

_Fa’rallan,_ she thought mentally, tracing back into her mind all those months ago when she had desperately charged a demon, striking it down.  Her hand started to clasp around the dagger, until her mind realized the awesome, terrible power she had yet to use... a power that she feared in herself, considering her past rages...

Tess leapt airborne, her voice rising in power.  She flew directly towards the fiery wall... and through the flames.  As she burst through the flames, smoke billowing from her burnt hair and small flames licking her boots, she let out a shriek... a cry that was horrific, violent, and shatteringly loud to all in the room.  Her hand reached out, and for just an instant, she touched the shoulder of the icy demon.

Tess’ mind had a split second to think... the Countess’ flesh, despite its icy appearance, felt normal... as far as her badly burned hands could tell.  The demon’s beautiful face contorted into a look of surprised terror, her green eyes flashing wide, her mouth opening to emit a horrified scream... as Tess’ burnt, terrible visage gave her a final adieu with a vicious smile.

...and bit by bit... seemingly slowly but quickly building into a torrent, her feet and hands turned to dust, whisping away in the heat caused by the fiery wall.  She let out an unearthly wail of horror and rage, as within seconds, her legs, arms, and chest had fallen to dust.  Her head collapsed onto the dusty pile, and the wail ended as it too joined the dust.  (Tess used a spellchord _Destroy Utterly with Sound_, and the Countess rolled a 2, and thus failed her save)

The fiery wall came crashing down almost as soon as the Countess’ final transformation had begun, and Shaun could only look on in horror as Luke witnessed his mother collapse in writhing agony.  Shaun wasn’t sure, but he thought he saw the same agony echoed in the boy’s eyes... and Luke just stood there, rooted to his place, mouth agape, eyes shimmering with terror.

The rogue then snapped back to the situation at hand.  Grumki and Hidalas had been busily healing those that had been badly injured in the lightning blast, and as Shaun was now functional, at least, he drew his bow, and shot at the demon that Siabrey wasn’t facing... hoping to draw him off from attacking her while Orion regained his bearings from the furious blow that had hit him.  The ploy didn’t work, but Shaun was happy to watch as Orion stood, and with a powerful punch, snapped the weapon of the injured demon in twain.

The third demon then leapt back _up_ onto the stairs, and with a furious gaze, stared down at the creature that had killed its lady, its mistress (DM’s Note:  or as I told the players... its mummy).  It extended a hand, and fired at her a lightning bolt of incomparable fury.

The bard, despite her burns, her tiredness, and her wounds, managed to dodge most of the blast... but not all of it.  She can once again feel the world spinning, going black, and then reappearing again.  Knowing full well how terribly wounded she is, she takes alight, flying up towards the rafters, hopefully out of the demon’s reach.

Siabrey slashed again at the demon to her front, cutting it down.  Then she, Orion, Quin, Pyrion, Geoffrey,,, and Shaun all dashed towards the stairs to attract the demon’s attention and save their friend.

Lucius, meanwhile, finally broke down.  The strain of having to fight his mother, and now watching her die before his eyes, was too much.  Even as the battle raged, the noise of bombards pounding outside and the roars and screams of demon’s inside assaulted his ears, all he could hear was a single, writhing scream in his mind.  The first part had been demonic, true, as the voices of a thousand hells seemed to scream at Tess for what she did.  But near the end, just before the screaming stop, Luke heard it...

... one scream... and not a scream, a singular cry... a voice in his head... _I’m sorry._  For the first time in a while, the young man revealed exactly how young and vulnerable he was... and he wished, with all his might as tears started to roll, that things would have ended differently... and he went from being Lucius the warrior, to Luke... the 17 year old kid.

As he started to sink, two surprising hands grabbed him and held him up.  Grumki the cleric pulled Luke close.  “’Tis okay to cry, young one... not even Kord expects us to keep our wails silent when we lose one we used to love,” the half orc comforted.  The cleric angled himself so he could see what was happening to the others, but as Siabrey and Orion mounted the stairs and charged the last molydeus, it appeared they had everything under control...  just before they arrived however, he took one hand and unwrapped it from around Luke's shaking frame, and the strength of Kord let fire rain from heaven on the molydeus clambering down the steps.

Indeed, Siabrey and Orion did have affairs under control.  Orion sundered the molydeus’ greataxe, and Siabrey then proceeded to slash and hack while Orion punched and kicked.  Jointly, within a few seconds, they’d shattered and sliced the creature to bits that fell off the stairs, staining the room below.

As this was finished, the two looked up in disbelief, as another demon started coming down the stairs... this one a massive, bare-chested woman, fully seven feet tall, with six arms.  Just below her belly button she changed, her form merging into that of a snake, fully 20 feet long.  In each hand, she held a scimitar, and a raging cry was on her lips.

“Dammit, when will they learn?” Orion growled, his face and clothes bloody.  The monk charged forward, with his kicks and punches shredding three of her weapons.  In a surprised fury, she backed up, and called upon the powers of the Abyss to blight the party.

A seemingly massive black pall slammed into the midst of the largest gaggle of the party, causing horrific boils to appear on their skins from the unholiness of the damage.  Tess (who had landed to get healed by Hidalas), Pyrion, Geoffrey, and Hidalas all found themselves excruciatingly close to death’s door.

Hidalas immediately went about healing Pyrion and Geoffrey, the worst cases (down to 3 and 1 hp respectively), while Tess took to the air again as Siabrey and Orion battered back the marilith.  A final, piercing shriek caused the demon’s head to explode... and for once, Siabrey and Orion didn’t complain.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Imperial Army Arrives With Terrible News*

As the party set about healing their battered frames (Aeron –dead, Siabrey – half strength, Orion – one third strength, Shaun – 8 hp, Geoffrey and Pyrion – 4 combined hp, Hidalas – 10 hp, Tess – 12 hp, Luke – mental wreck, Grumki – full strength of Kord), another blast thundered through the room, and another hole was blasted into the wall.  The party could now see that the Imperial troops were charging over the walls of the city, swarming over the survivor skeletons, orcs, and demons with sheer numbers.  Above the continual din of the bombards, some party members thought they could make out roaring, but dismissed it.

The couldn’t, however, dismiss the scampering, shouting noises behind them.  As the party spun around, they saw the dark vulture shape of a vrock, followed by 15 warriors, eyes bright, skin red, all dashing towards them at high speed.  It was Tess who saw that none of the warriors carried weapons, and strode forward, despite her battered frame.

Using her ability to _channel sound_, she targeted the vrock in the lead, and a shrieking song the party last heard in the mansion of Lord Tor echoed through the Holstean Palace.  The vrock shuddered in mid-run, before his entire form turned to glass, shattering on the floor in front of the party.

“STOP!  OR THAT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU TOO!” Tess roared.  She didn’t know it, but her frayed and burnt hair, coupled with her face, her beauty now covered in bruises and dried blood, made for a terrible and commanding presence.  The 15 warriors immediately skidded to a halt.

Grumki then left the healing circles to use the “Looming of Kord,” leaving Luke in Siabrey’s comforting arms.

“Sshh,” she whispered as he clutched her tight.  _The last part of his old world is gone... wiped away..._  “I’m here Luke...   I’m here.  I’ll always be by your side... I will never leave you alone... sshh,” she gently rocked him.  She could only imagine the pain he was going through... and she tried not to think of it.  Only of him, of comforting him in the midst of these demon corpses in this blood-stained room.

Once they were sufficiently healed, Quin and Shaun took over watching the prisoners as Grumki then went to raise Aeron from the dead... a rather grisly process that had to be conducted in the open (Grumki didn’t want to drag him into another room only to be accosted by other demons without the party there to back him up).

A full ten minutes later the party saw a copse of Imperial soldiers come around the corner.  Siabrey motioned them in, and told one to run back to his commander and inform him, and the Emperor, of where the party was at... and that the Countess was dead.  As proof, they offered her signet ring, currently still lying on the pile of dust that had once been her.  They also asked the man to run and fetch a high ranking priest to take the proof as well.

Another five minutes brought the cold, measured clip of military boots echoing into the party’s ears. Luke had, by this point, composed himself, though Siabrey noticed he was still very quiet.  He was the one who saw the twenty commanders of the Imperial army, clad in their resplendent armor with their imperious helms under their arms.  

“Siabrey, hon?  Why are all the commanders here?” she heard him ask.

“I don’t know,” she shrugged.  _Why ARE all the Imperial commanders here?  Shouldn’t they be with Alexander?   Maybe they just want to make sure that the Countess is dead..._ she reasoned.  Knowing Luke wasn’t in a state to accept orders, she gave him a loving rub on his back, before walking forward to meet them.

They swarmed around her... and to her surprise... _past_ her, like a tidal wave, descending on the boy.  It was then she realized something was wrong... even before they all dropped to one knee in front of him.

“Oh god...” she almost gagged, and shuddered.  Luke’s worn mind was obviously confused, as he asked why they were kneeing before him.  Before any of them could reply, Siabrey was by his side... she knew what had happened, deep in her heart.

“Luke... honey?” she grabbed him fiercely, trying to hide her own tears for his sake.  “Luke... you... you’re Emperor now.”  She looked sadly to the officers, who nodded with grim faces.


“What?  How?” Tess asked sharply.  _Alexander can’t be dead!  It’s just like before!  There’s confusion... he’s fine!  He’s probably laughing somewhere, trying to get his way up here to tell us to not worry!  Its invulnerable!

No he’s not... remember what happened in the last battle?_ her mind corrected her, and her heart fell.

“General Diogenes, Your Majesties,” the grizzled man Siabrey remembered Luke complaining about so long ago finally raised his head.  “Emperor Alexander fell, during one of the last assaults on the city walls.  He died at the front... leading the way,” Diogenes’ voice broke... the war veteran himself starting to break down slightly.  The man lowered his face, trying to hide his tears, but when he raised it, they continued to silently course down his face.  His broken face hardened, and he formed a mailed fist, which he then pounded into his chest armor... a move that all the other generals echoed.

“Emperor Alexander V has fallen,” Diogenes said with a cracked voice.  The man stopped and coughed, then continued, his voice stronger but no less emotional, “All Hail Lucius II, Emperor of the Holy Santoric Empire!”

“Hail!” the others echoed, and Siabrey looked at her husband worriedly.

He’d taken on the same, hollow empty look as when he’d seen his mother die, and she pulled him closer, tears of despair and worry coming down her own cheeks.  

_Siabrey... be strong!  For him!_ she heard Kelir’s voice say in her head, _You did well in Irulas when people assumed you were Empress... now Luke needs you to be with the same strength now!_

“It’ll be okay,” she whispered into his ear, lovingly, quietly, before looking up at the generals.  Her arm was still protectively wrapped around him, but her eyes had lost their previous fear.

“My Good Sirs,” she started, “The Emperor is under a great deal of stress... I would appreciate if you gave myself, Baroness Keldare, Lord Dice, and Father Orion all the reports intended for him right now.  He needs time to absorb this,” she said firmly.  To her surprise, Diogenes did not scoff, did not laugh or shout, but merely stood, and nodded.


“First things first,” Shaun began quizzing the commanders, “why haven’t you guys tried raising Alexander?”  The tone was quiet... Luke was sitting on the floor on the other side of the chamber, Grumki and Hidalas by his side.  Siabrey had spent the last few minutes pacing as the commanders had given battle reports and casualty lists... pacing that halted temporarily with Shaun’s obvious question.

“We tried,” Diogenes said, “We tried three times.  We tried with the highest priests we could find... each time, Tarantor claimed him as his own... it was his time,” the general said wistfully, deep regret in his eyes.

“Well, try again?” Shaun said impatiently.  He could fairly well see the effect the news had on Luke and Siabrey, and wanted them to be spared the burden.

“We’ll try m’lord,” one of the generals stood, and walked off.  As his steps receded, slow, measured steps approached, and the pacing Siabrey saw her husband now standing next to the generals, his terribly devoid of emotion.

“There’s... a great deal to be done... I imagine,” Luke’s voice, barely audible, came to her ears.  She nodded, walking up next to him.

“Are you ready to handle it yet, hon?” she said with a whisper so the general’s wouldn’t hear.  “If you can’t, I’ll take care of everything,” she ran a hand down his face... and in the setting sun, Luke shook his head.

“You have enough to worry about,” he leaned into her supporting hand slightly, his face blank.  “We need to do this together...Irulas needs to be rebuilt... as does Holstean and Kulloden....”

“And someone still needs to get rid of the staff,” Tess spoke up, and Luke nodded slowly.

“And we need a Count of Holstean and an Imperial Governor... not to mention a new Baron of Kulloden, and countless other noble positions...  Tess, Shaun, Orion...” Luke started to ask a question that all three of them immediately shirked away from.

“Um... no Luke... no,” Shaun said quickly.  “I’m not noble material.  Tess doesn’t want to, and neither does Orion...”

“Please?” Luke’s voice came over as quiet and pleading.  “I... I’ll need someone I can trust here... someone that can get things rebuilt.”

“How about Quin,” Tess volunteered her brother without asking.  “I’m sure he’d enjoy it.”

“He’ll do nothing but throw parties and waste the treasury,” Siabrey groaned,,, causing Tess to smile.

“Yes... and cheer is what these people need, Siabrey.  They’ve just lived through hell... this whole region has.  Cheer will keep them going, and give them the strength to rebuild... to keep going, to rise from the ashes better than before.”

“Well... considering what we now know,” Shaun said quietly, “I think we need to figure out where we’re going to be staying.”  All eyes turned to Luke, who held up his hands and pointed to the other four.

“You pick,” he said softly.  A brief debate started, between those that wanted him to pick and him not wanting to pick, till finally... ironically, the first Imperial decree rose from his lips.

“I decree you all should pick,” he said with finality.  Siabrey was relieved to see there was a little fire in his voice... his soul was reawakening after being bludgeoned so hard this day.

“Fine.  Irulas,” Siabrey said, and the others nodded.  “Let’s get away from this place of death.”

The party caught a ride with the cause of the roaring they’d heard... Xanadu.  Once back, they all prepared for an uncertain tomorrow, as one darkness left their world, while another, clad in the black of a dark staff, continued to spew its evil presence...

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = 

Yes, I’m evil   This was also a long session... and at the end, there were many shouts from the players questioning my ancestry and my mother’s fidelity.  Overall, though, I think great fun was had by all... and it opened up into the last couple sessions nicely...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Hey EV, you forgot one rather amusing thing.  At one point when Grumki was comforting Lucius, he comforted the boy with one hand and did a _flame strike_ on one of the demons with the other.    But a great write-up, indeed!  We got really badly hammered, and I think if we had let the Countess get off a few more spells before we attacked (which EV wanted to do) I'm certain we would have had more deaths.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey EV, you forgot one rather amusing thing.  At one point when Grumki was comforting Lucius, he comforted the boy with one hand and did a _flame strike_ on one of the demons with the other.    But a great write-up, indeed!  We got really badly hammered, and I think if we had let the Countess get off a few more spells before we attacked (which EV wanted to do) I'm certain we would have had more deaths.




Fixed 

Yeah, if you guys hadn't gotten the jump on her, I had prepared for about half of the party to die... 2 or 3 PCs possibly included.  Tess' near sacrficial leap at the Countess coupled with Orion's new sundering abilities were what saved you all from not losing more people.


----------



## drag n fly

Also Siabrey's insane sword-wielding skizzlz.  Thank goodness for keened crits.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

drag n fly said:
			
		

> Also Siabrey's insane sword-wielding skizzlz.  Thank goodness for keened crits.




That goes without saying 

The next update will not be until late this weekend likely... finals, graduation, etc. coming up.  However, after that, regular postings should resume... there's still three sessions to go through!


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Yowsa... some update.  Makes me wonder if there comes a time when the GM WANTS to fill off a couple of PC's.

Looks like there are some seats to fill on the nobility end of things... do you envision running a campaign of counts and princes and suchnot?  How dreary would that be?

That staff - - a little scary.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

K_S_Snyder said:
			
		

> Yowsa... some update.  Makes me wonder if there comes a time when the GM WANTS to fill off a couple of PC's.
> 
> Looks like there are some seats to fill on the nobility end of things... do you envision running a campaign of counts and princes and suchnot?  How dreary would that be?
> 
> That staff - - a little scary.




_Typing from work_

Well, it wasn't me intentionally trying to kill off PCs, it was more that they were facing the Countess in person, and she was going to be a very nasty matchup.  She had three molydeus demons (lightning bolt as 20th level sorcerer 1/day, in addition to vorpal greataxes... CR 17 each), a marilith, as well as herself:  15th level sorceress/10th level demonologist, with some extra abilities I threw in.  Basically a 25th level spellcaster. Yowza.  

My intentions for the Countess to have her do the classic bad guy tactic of letting her pet demons whittle the party down, while she took measures to defend herself (incendiary cloud, the fire wall, insane spell protection bonuses).  Should the party survive, they would have been weakend and had to face her full bore (with meteor storm and all).

So far the party hadn't faced an encounter where retreat might be a real necessity, and my plot intentions were to either A) nudge the party to do the unthinkable, and run, or B) Have the Countess, while the party was busy, activate the teleportation chamber and skeddadle to the Abyss.  My final goal was to have the last session be a showdown between the party (miffed that she had escaped them) and the Countess in Graz'zt's palace over the staff.  

The players proved VERY resourceful, and a some miserable luck (from my perspective... good luck from the players  ) later I found my BBEG taken out two sessions ahead of schedule.  All this did was force me to be creative... which the players found amusing. 

The party did have some rolls go their way... most obviously the Countess rolling miserable on her fort save.

As for campaigning around with noble titles... most of the PCs, save Siabrey (who was kinda forced by events), declined further titles.  And yes, they kept going... previous sessions had made all of them paranoid enough they didn't trust anyone to take that staff back to where it belonged other than themselves.  It proved interesting when an Empress, Baroness, Lord and a Knight (Orion's title after the Holstean debacle) started planehopping.


----------



## K_S_Snyder

> It proved interesting when an Empress, Baroness, Lord and a Knight (Orion's title after the Holstean debacle) started planehopping.




Heh, you nearly have _eight Lords a-leaping..._


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well, we have half of eight 

This session was a fairly short one, with yet another one-shot character.  Drag n fly’s sister, another D&D first timer, wanted to have a shot, and so we created the following character for her to fill the major party hole:  archer.

_Vynystra Sampson_  Rgr 16 - Vynystra is a half-elf, blessed with unusual abilities with not only the bow but with dual longsword and shortsword.  She is quite deadly in combat, be it with bow, or close with her blades.

Vynystra, however, has a few... um.. quirks.  She’s not mentally unhinged, but her massive exposure to demonic combat, coupled with the loss of numerous friends and family in the past two weeks has taken a toll on her psyche.  She is vulnerable to fits of tears at the mentioning of friends or loves.

Vynystra rides a large fox named Andar, who serves as her mount, companion, and guardian.


*A Guard Fit for an Empress*

Vynystra Sampson gazed over the ruins of Holstean, and her tired form shuddered.  Not at the bodies of the various unholies that lay crumpled on the ground; indeed, her crack archery had felled many of them.  Instead, it was for those of her friends, those comrades whose blood now also soaked the streets of the city, and whose bones lay among the dead.

She leaned upon her longsword, tears streaming down her worn face.  Among the dead lay her own brother, her father, and the love of her life.  She watched her husband culled by a vrock just seconds before she could load the shot that felled the creature... and spent the remaining terrifying five hours of battle holding his shattered form, wishing with all of her might that he might come back.

It had been her still living comrades that had pulled her away from his form that night, and she still desperately wanted to find him, and stroke the bloodied hair on his head, till it was perfect... if he had to meet his maker, she wanted him to be as impeccable as he was in life.

“Sampson,” a quiet, familiar voice said from behind her.  The voice was worn as well, gravelly with age.  She turned slowly, and found herself facing none other than the commanding officer of her unit, General Diogenes.  The wizened man seemed to have gained three shades of white to his gray hair, and his reddened eyes bespoke of a father who had lost many of his children in battle.

“Sir,” she said quietly, her first rising to her chest in a rather slow, worn salute.  Diogenes’ hand waved quickly, and she promptly reverted to standing to attention.

“At ease, at ease,” he continued to wave.  “I... I understand you lost someone special yesterday, Sampson.”

“Yes, sir,” she said even more slowly, fighting hard to keep her voice steady and normal. “Yes... I lost many close ones in the fight.”  The last word came out slightly twisted by terror, but she managed to fight until her voice was even.  Part of her smiled at that sad fact.

“We all did, Vynystra,” Diogenes said quietly, motioning for her to have a seat on a ruined pillar... a seat which he soon joined beside her.  The archer raised an eyebrow, despite her tiredness and despair, at his comment.  Diogenes was normally a stickler for protocol... normally he never used first names... especially the first names of those whose ranks were far below his.

Vynystra Sampson might have been an officer, true, but a mere Captain, especially one who was not from a high noble background, was literally miles below someone of such proportions as Diogenes.  She’d trained with the composite longbow while young, and had attracted the attention of the elite Imperial Casalad Rangers archery unit.  Her skill with the weapon was unmatched, and yesterday she’d been assigned a role that in future years would have been called a ‘sniper.’  With her enormous range and great accuracy, she was assigned to pick off and slay demons from w distance... and it also helped she had a personal grudge against the Abyss...  

...a grudge that had now grown, due to her loss.

“Vynystra, I would understand if you would like leave to go to your home, and be away from war and the like for a few months, or even years,” Diogenes began.  Immediately, Vynystra could detect the next word.

“...but, we still have need of you.  For a very special and very important mission.”



Shin greaves clanked against each other as Siabrey Sipner-Caladron, now Empress Siabrey, walked through the midst of the Imperial throne room.  Siabrey was thankful there weren’t many petitioners in the throne room at Irulas this day.  If she had seen any true ones, she would have wrung there neck.  Instead, there was a loose gaggle, that as soon as she entered the room, knelt at her approach, all offering condolences instead of requests, prayers instead of demands.  

She’d agreed to see them all here, despite her longing to be with Luke.  When they’d returned, she could tell the poor boy was still in shock from the dual hammerblows of the day... and while he recovered, and Empire still needed running.

“I regret to inform any of you that were wishing for petitions that His Majesty is ill-disposed at this time, and cannot take petitions until further notice,” she said in her strongest voice.  To her amazement and relief, the few petitioners in the room nodded understandingly.  A few still approached, mostly with very minor matters of needing advice more than judgement.  As Siabrey listened and spoke, she caught a glimpse of Xanadu coming into the throne room, Tess and Shaun in tow.

“How is he?” she broke off her recommendation to a minor knight from the northlands.  Her eyes were filled with worry... Luke had been in his room all day, only Xanny and Hidalas by his side.

“As well as can be expected, considering the circumstances,” Xanadu said quietly.  “It is unfortunate that a state funeral must be planned, and the staff must still be dealt with... he is still broken,” Xanadu sighed.  The dragon’s eyes looked up at Siabrey plaintively.  “Go talk to him... the three of us can keep the petitioners at bay here.”

“You sure?  I know how much they annoy you,” Siabrey said quietly, even as she wanted to leap off of the throne and dash to his room.  Xanadu waved his hand dismissively. 

“I have had to put up with far more annoying things than a mere gaggle of petitioners, Majesty,” the dragon gave a thin smile.  Siabrey gave an empty smile back, the final word he said still ringing in her ears.

_Majesty...  I am Empress... arbiter of an Empire?_ The familiar quaking started again, but Kelir’s voice quickly cut it off with reassurances.  She steeled herself, and took off the guise of Empress, and as she strode out of the hall with a nod, she put on her real guise.  

That of a worried wife.



The walk to the Imperial Bedchambers was brisk... all the more so when Siabrey broke into a jog as soon as she was out of earshot of the others.  Servants through the hallways gaped slightly at seeing the Empress dashing through them at breakneck pace.  With nary a trumpet salute, flourish or other notification, she burst into Lucius’ chambers, just as Hidalas was in mid-sentence, still talking to him.

“-and Alexander,” the cleric spoke, before the noise registered as another person present.  When he first turned around, his face looked initially annoyed... but as his eyes beheld who it was that had entered the room, he smiled.

“Ah... My Empress,” he said with a formal, warm bow.  Siabrey gave a brief smile in return, before her face fell at seeing her husband.  Lucius was normally a rather cheerful, if thoughtful man... but now he was standing rigid, arms clasped behind his back, his gaze firmly rooted at some unseen point off in the distance.

Hidalas edged over towards Siabrey, and gently put a hand on her shoulder.  “He is still not well... perhaps what he needs is some words of wisdom from his love,” the cleric suggested.  The man then turned, and left the chambers, quietly closing the door behind him.

“Luke?” she said gently, quietly, and she saw a slight stir in him as he shifted his weight.  “Luke, whatcha thinking about?”  She slid up behind him and gently began to knead his shoulders, a soothing, relaxing motion.

“My life... and how screwed up it is,” he said, his voice a mere whisper.  “I don’t want to be Emperor.  Being Crown Prince taught me enough that I know why Alexander hated being Emperor.  I’m only 17!  I’m not fit to rule!  Only a week or so ago I was evil, and trying to kill you!”  

_Now its my turn to play Kelir,_ she thought, gently turning him around to face her.  “Luke... your life isn’t screwed up.  You didn’t screw up with your choice of wife!” she gave a wry grin, hoping humor would help ease his pain.  She was rewarded with a smile, though she could see by his eyes that it was distant... a mere reflection of happiness, not happiness itself.

_Well then, its time to break out the big swords, then,_ she thought, and she rubbed his shoulders slightly deeper, more sensually.  “Luke... even when you were evil, I still loved you,” she purred into the back of his shoulder, as she kept kneading.  “As for Shaun and the others, I think they’re love might have changed to concern... until you felt better.  Then it went back,” she grinned, hoping her nuzzling would get him to turn around.  _If he just turns around, I can look him in the eyes... and then I’ll cheer him up._

She got her wish, as he turned, and she could see his face was now a split of emotions... fear, worry, and now a touch of a very tiny grin forming on his face.

“And if ruling the Empire becomes hard, I’ll always be by your side,” she said before giving him a kiss that broke into a smile.  The smile quickly turned wicked.  “And if that proves too much... we’ll just need to make some heirs,” she purred, and this time, a genuine, if small grin came to his lips.  He gave a sigh.

“Well, I suppose it would be un-gentlemanly to refuse a lady’s requests,” he said, “though right now...”

“Sh,” she put a finger on his lips and nodded.  “I know.  I was thinking tonight, perhaps?” she raised an eyebrow.  “You need something to look forward to, Luke.  And... tell you what.  The better job you do in there handling those petitioners and running things, I’ll make it up to you.”  She gave him a wink, and a full blown grin blew across his face.

“Alright!  You’ve persuaded me!  On one condition though,” he added quickly, and she frowned, confused.

“You’ve got to help me when you can.  I know there’s the staff to deal with... but I want you ruling by my side, Siabrey,” he gave her a large hug.  “You’re smart, and you’ve got good instincts... and I trust you, love,” he ended his statement with a deep, long kiss... one she reluctantly had to pull away from.

“Ah ah ah,” she waved her finger and teased.  “Not until after paperworks have been finished,” she said, pushing him towards the door, “and the petitioners and orders have been dealt with.”

“But that’ll take hours!”

“The faster you work, the sooner you’ll get to see me in this bedroom again,” she smirked.


In the minds of the party, Lucius must have set a new standard for efficiency over the course of that day.  A rapid clip stream of petitioners came and left, some happy, some not.  It wasn’t until later afternoon when a man clad in the armor of a officer of the Imperial Guard stepped forward, handing Lucius a scroll.  The Emperor read it, and gave a slight huff, before handing it to Siabrey.

“Hmmm,” Luke said, “it seems Diogenes has decided its time you had a bodyguard... and I agree.”

“A bodyguar?  I don’t need a bodyguard!” Siabrey groaned, remembering how Anias turned out guarding Lucius.  _A pain in the ass is what they’ll be!_  “Kelir is sharp, he is my bodyguard!” she grumbled.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Mystery of Planar Proportions*

“Considering what we’ve been doing to demons, and what is currently in _your_ possession,” Luke said quietly, “I do think it would be best... look here!  She’s even specialized in slaying demons.”

Siabrey still huffed.  “Despite what you or Diogenes may think, I am perfectly capable of defending myself,” she complained, before Kelir’s voice came into her head.

_Another blade might not be bad, Siabrey... as long as I stay in your hands of course,_ the sword jokingly added.  Reluctantly, she put her pride aside, and gave a grudging nod.

“Nonetheless, another blade by our side might be useful,” she said, “though I want to meet this person first, get to know their traits, what they are skilled with first!”  _They may have passed a general’s muster... they now need to pass mine!_

“I am sure that can be arranged,” Luke grinned, and summarily a request was sent out demanding the bodyguard’s appearance before the Imperial throne.  Thereafter, Luke’s eyes got a rather eager look when he noticed the line for petitioners had decreased drastically... perhaps only two or three hours of work left, judging from the number of eagerly waiting bodies.

Siabrey gave him a smile at the hungry look his eyes gave, but inwardly she was a little perturbed.  Someone had seen fit to order her to take on a bodyguard... on top of all of her previous worries about the staff, rogue demon’s, and Luke’s health.  At the forefront was a nagging thought that had now grown.

She realized Luke would not come with them to the Abyss.

She guessed he would probably try, but as nice as his company would be, she refused to let him expose himself to such danger... especially if the staff kept talking to people.  He’d probably then insist that she not go... and she would refuse.

_That piece of black metal has caused so much harm... I don’t trust its...’neutralization’ or whatnot in any hands other than those I trust!_

She had no idea how big the Abyss was... and the journey could easily take months... or even years so far as she knew... months and years away from her Luke... THAT is what she inwardly worried over.  Demons could be slain, evil could be banished... but love, the most insidious of powers, once found, would stay, clawing and biting....



Vynystra focused her attentions on her longsword.  The blade, strong with magic and possessing a slightly bluish hue, was a gift from her father.  Sharpening the blade kept her occupied, even as her heart still wandered from the rough camps the army now made outside the ruined city to the desolation within.

She had heard from somewhere that tears falling on a blade as it was sharpened would give it an extra edge, and extra keeness when seeking the blood of those that had caused the pain.  BY her logic... her longsword and shortsword combined should be sharp enough to cleave through half of all the demons in the Abyss now.

“Captain Sampson?” Diogenes’ voice drifted to her ears.  She turned, and found the general standing behind her, a piece of paper in one of his hands.  “I have your new orders.  You need to get away from this place of death.”

Numbly, she nodded and took the orders, scanning them quickly before looking back up at the general.

“How long do I have here?” she asked.

“You leave immediately, gather as much of your stuff as possible.  You’re teleporting to Irulas within the next ten minutes.”



Shaun looked at the line of petitioners still waiting for adjudication, and he gave a sigh of relief that he was not royalty.  One of the more involved cases required Luke to hear evidence presented privately from both parties... and he’d insisted that Siabrey come as well to help him review the matters involved.  Through his unusual amount of focus, he’d pushed through almost two weeks of backlogged matters... it was unfortunate that were were another two weeks of matters to go through.

As Shaun looked around, he noticed one of the newest petitioners near the end looked odd compared to the rest.  While most of the petitioners wore their most outstanding finery in the Emperor’s presence, this young woman was clad in a grimy chain shirt, and the trappings and breeches of a soldier.  Her only distinguishing mark was he eagle’s feather emblem of one of the Imperial Guard regiments on a tunic she wore over her armor.

While the others had undoubtedly bathed themselves in fifteen or more scented perfumes and flowers before coming to the throne room, she looked positively _grimy_, sweat, dust, and something else seeming to form a separate, light layer over her skin.  Finally, what caught his attention most of all were the two swords, bluish in color, that were strapped to her sides, and the snow white composite longbow strapped on her back.

As the line of petitioners moved, he was able to see more as she stepped further into the room.  In her far hand was a strap... as one would have to lead a horse.  The petitioners in front of her were all looking back nervously, and finally Shaun’s interest was piqued.  He pushed forward, and stopped suddenly when he caught a glimpse of what she was leading.

It was easily the largest red fox he’d ever seen... fully the size of a horse!  It had a saddle on its back, and had full riggings, reins and straps one would need to mount it.  Now he understood why the chamberlains were staring uncertainly at her.

“Miss?” he dashed up, offering his hand.  “I am Lord Shaun Dice, an assistant to His Majesty.  I am not certain, but-“ he started to motion towards the fox, before the young woman gave a shy smile and cut him off.

“It’s okay.  I have the permission of General Diogenes,” she said distantly, stroking the fox’s snout.  “He and I work as a team... and likely Her Majesty will need both of us if she wishes for an effective bodyguard.”

“You’re the new bodyguard?” Shaun asked, slightly surprised.  From the way Diogenes’ letter had talked, he’d been expecting a gigantic, strapping tall man... the super-man type hero of fairytales.  Instead there was a small... even petite, young woman in front of him.  “Ah...” he pulled out the orders, and tried to pronounce her name.  “Vinestera?”

“Vin,” she smiled, and held her hand out.  As he shook hands with her, the fox lurched forward eagerly, and gave the side of his face an enormous, friendly lick.  Shaun recoiled in horror, fox spit now covering half his face and in his hair.  Vin briefly had a mortified look, before she finally broke out in laughter at his face.

“Lord Dice!  Don’t worry about that!  Andar is just friendly!  Isn’t that right, boy!” she started cooing and talking to the fox as one talked to a favored hunting dog.  The fox’s tongue hung out of its mouth, and its eyes beamed expectant joy at hearing its master’s voice.

“They say,” Shaun started, wiping the side of his face with an ornate shirtsleeve, “you are a good shot with a bow.”  Vin gave an affirmative nod, causing Shaun to laugh.  _No one has bested me with a bow yet!_  “Well... then I think a friendly competition between archers might be in order.”

Vin looked at Shaun thoughtfully for a second, before blurting out, “If you can clear out all of these people in here, I can give a demonstration.”

Shaun gave a grin, as this was all the excuse he needed to do an act he’d been hoping to do for a long time... and he knew Luke and Siabrey wouldn’t mind having their work day end a few hours early.  First, he called for someone to fetch his bow.  At his second call, the chamberlains began ushering petitioners out, advising them to return the next day.  Once the great hall was cleared, he turned back to the young woman.

“Alright,” he grinned.  “What shall you do?”

Vin whistled for Andar to come over, and pulled from her backpack an unripe apple.  With a few clicks and proper command words, the fox had the apple balanced on its back, and was dashing around the outside of the room.  Carefully Vin drew an arrow, notched and pulled.  As the fox finished its third run around the room at breakneck speed, she let go.  Andar continued onward, his tongue hanging out eagerly.  The apple remained behind, transfixed in the wall by her still quivering arrow.

“Damn impressive!” Shaun allowed himself to say after a few minutes of gawking.  Then his own pride took over.  “Here... let me get some more apples... and we’ll have a true contest!”

“In here?” Vin said uncertainly, to which Shaun nodded eagerly.  After a few more apples were fetched, he explained the new contest... the apple would be tossed into the air, and one should try to hit it.  Vin went first... and her arrow not only hit the apple, she split it in twain, and caught both pieces.  With a self satisfied grin, she handed one to Shaun, who refused.  His own shot went wide, striking a tapestry on the wall, the flaming arrow setting the artifact on fire.  Servants rushed around hurriedly, and had it put out quickly.

Shaun knew he was in trouble when a few minutes later he heard a feminine throat clearing behind his back.  He didn’t have to turn to know the Empress was behind him, likely with an immense frown on her face.

“Lord Shaun Dice,” Siabrey’s voice came through the air rather sweetly and serenely, “please... come here.”  Shaun, against his instincts, turned around, and was promptly greeted by a banshee screech of demands to know why he was shooting flaming arrows in the flammable throne room.  When he shrugged and uttered, “Pride?” Siabrey’s anger went away from him, and she turned sweetly to the young woman she didn’t know.

“I apologize Majesty,” Vin bowed, before Siabrey caught her arm, and hauled her back to standing.

“There’s nothing to apologize about.  One cannot apologize for the idiots one is sometimes around,” she said in an acidic voice, her gaze directed at Shaun.  “And you are correct, I am Empress Siabrey.  You are?”

“Vynystra Sampson,” the young bowed again, “lately of service in the Imperial Casalad Rangers, and special archer to General Pietrus Diogenes of the Imperial Guard.”

_If she was with Diogenes... she saw service at Holstean..._ Siabrey’s interest was piqued.

“So you saw service at Holstean?” she said.  She hoped that it might prove a conversation topic, and that she could gauge things about the woman.  From the servant’s descriptions of her shooting antics with the large fox of hers (which Siabrey was still looking at nervously), she was undoubtedly an unmatched archer.

“Yes,” Siabrey was surprised to hear just a bare crack in the woman’s voice when she acknowledged.  _Something happened there,_ Siabrey’s mind thought, as their conversation about the battle continued.  The woman talked of being a long range attacker, using her bow and uncanny accuracy to take down many demons, but she spoke as if she had suffered immense loss... not just of comrades, but losses much closer to home.

“-and then they assigned me to the northern wall... and that’s where I saw my brother get cut down by a hezrou,” Vin said suddenly, and Siabrey watched as the woman’s hard exterior completely broke, and tears began running down her face.  “The beast just grabbed him, and...” she choked up, though her hands made a motion of shredding before she collapsed into paroxysms of tears.

_Poor girl,_ part of Siabrey’s mind said worriedly as she did the only thing she could think that would be appropriate; she reached out and gave the woman a hug.  “It’ll be alright.. it’ll be okay,” she reassured, as the practical side of her mind wondered, _THIS is my BODYGUARD?  A shell-shocked, frightened person?_

“Um...” Siabrey struggled to say anything more.  Finally, in desperation, she decided to try to use humor.  “If you want, we could have a proper archery contest outside... where I have no doubt that you’ll beat my friend Lord Dice yet again.”  To her relief, the young woman’s cries faded, and she pulled back with a distant smile.

“I would like that,” Vin said, before Andar added his opinion to the situation, coming up and licking Siabrey on the face.  That finally brought laughter once again to Vynystra’s tear streaked face.



The impromptu archery contest was no contest at all.  Vynystra easily bested Shaun, Siabrey and Tess at archery.  The only contest ended up seeing who could diplomatically avoid getting licked by Andar... which Tess easily won.  Luke, after the last petitioners had been dealt with, even came out and found himself trounced at archery as well.  The festivities ended only when Xanadu came out in the growing gloom of twilight, advising that there was no news as of yet from the mages.  Realizing it was late, Siabrey and Luke decided to escort the young woman to her quarters, which were in an annex of the Imperial apartments.

“Well, here’s your room,” Siabrey finally offered after they arrived, and the fighter had to beam when Vin’s (she’d told everyone by this point to just refer to her by that name) face took on the glow of a small children recieving a new toy.  With a squeal, Vin dashed over to the bed, and began jumping up and down on it, as Andar dashed into the room and sat at the foot of the bed, yipping in excited approval.

Siabrey started to open her mouth, before realizing the first time she’d stayed in apartments like these, that was her first instinct as well... of course she’d managed to keep it under control.  Nonetheless, Vin saw Siabrey looking at her, and suddenly stopped, before growing red-faced.

“I...I’m sorry, Majesty,” Vin stammered in apology.  “My father never let me jump on the bed when I was little... I was just... doing it for the first time... in honor... *sniff* of him now that he’s...g...gone...” the stammering turned into a tearful story of how she’d seen him get cut into six pieces by a marilith.  Siabrey once again comforted her for a few minutes, before taking her leave once the young woman had collapsed into an exhausted sleep.  The Empress then moaned in despair.

_Great... a shell-shocked bodyguard who has mental issues from childhood,_ Siabrey’s mind groaned as she softly closed the door to the woman’s chambers.  _Is she going to even be able to fight?  Am I going to have to give her a pick-me-up hug everytime a orc even shows up and says boo?  Augh..._  Siabrey looked up the hall, and saw Luke was leaning against the wall up the hall, looking thoughtful.  

_My mind is hurting from being around her too much!  I know only one thing that can clear my mind from this mess!_   The Empress’ annoyance, tiredness, and fears now reached their boiling point, and Siabrey marched up beside him, and grabbed him.  

“Huh?” he asked as she kissed him hungrily.

“Luke! Sex! Now!” she said in response to his question, her voice unquestionably the voice of command.  

“Um,” she could see a battle in Luke’s head going on.  One part of him was eager to obey her command, here and now.  Another was the Emperor’s mind... concerned with decorum, and the three servants in the hall that were busy with their duties.  On the surface they weren’t looking, but he knew they were sorely tempted.  “Perhaps we should go to the-"

“Bedroom!” Siabrey pointed, now dragging him behind her.  “Now!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Unwelcome News from Sigil*

“Aww!” Siabrey complained late the next morning.  A short sleep after last evening’s ‘activities’ had led to more ‘activities’ in the morning that had been rudely interrupted by a note being slid under the door to their chambers.  “But why?”  She rolled over to sit up on an elbow, giving Luke a stare that was simultaneously inviting and commanding.  _Get back here!_ 

“Because,” Luke gave her a kiss on the forehead, “they wouldn’t have slipped a meeting request under the door of the _Imperial Bedroom_ chambers unless it was something important.  Especially with the way you were singing my praises a while ago,” he winked.  He rolled away from her and out of the bed, walked towards the door and bent over to pick up the small piece of parchment that now lay just inside the door.  

While Siabrey appreciated the view she now had, she was still miffed.  _The first time I get to spend some alone time with him since the Holstean mess... barely a few days in, and the government wants to snatch him again!_

“Hon, I’ll make it worth your while...” she turned her head to the side, and flitted her eyes enticingly when he turned around... she expected him to have a hungry grin upon seeing her, but instead his face was filled with concern.  “What’s wrong?”  Luke was already looking around the room hurriedly.

“Hon... where are my trousers?”

“I ate them,” she said mockingly, “Now, what’s going on?  For you to take such a serious face to soon after the fun faces you had earlier...”

“Mages’ Council,” he proffed the paper towards her, while rummaging through the covers with his free hand.  As she took it, he gave a grin of relief, and a badly wrinkled pair of trousers was soon finding their way onto him.  Siabrey scanned the note, and her own face fell.

The messenger from Sigil had returned.



Tess, like the other members of the party, had hurriedly assembled on hearing that the messengers had returned.  When she arrived in the Throne Room, she noticed that the room was conspicuously empty, save for Xanny... whom Shaun, the first to arrive, had taken liberty inviting.  Elenya was not there... she had gone to the Temple of Pelor to have the one ‘not right’ child looked at by the priests there.

Most obviously absent were Luke and Siabrey... both of whom arrived fashionably late, Luke still donning a shirt.  Behind them, still clad in jerkins and combat breeches, came Siabrey’s new bodyguard.   The image of the two of them running into the room still getting dressed made her not just chuckle... she laughed out loud.  Siabrey stopped just short of the throne, and delivered a death glare.

“Shuddup, Tess,” she snapped, which only caused Tess to laugh more.

_She doesn’t know I’m just as nervous as all of the rest of them likely,_ Tess reasoned.  The humor was a vague attempt at making herself feel better... inwardly, she worried.  _What if he found the staff cannot be destroyed?  What if the staff has focused its power and taken his mind?  What if another person like the Countess took him, and pumped him for information... or what if the Countess returned as a ghost?_  The final two made her mind shudder, a reaction that only stopped when the great bronze doors at the front of the Throne Room creaked open.

In strode only two people... Aeron and the Chief Court Mage.  And neither of their faces bore any measure of happiness... or even scholarly seriousness.  Instead, they reflected horror and.... 

_Fear?_ Tess raised an eyebrow.  _This isn’t right.  This isn’t right at all..._

“M’lords, M’ladies,” the Chief Mage bowed hurriedly, his long white beard brushing against the floor, “I am sorry to have called you here this early in the morning on such short notice, but I bring very important news.”

A quick glance at Luke and Siabrey, as well as Shaun, confirmed that none of the couples had been sleeping when the messages had been slipped under their doors.  Indeed, Siabrey in particular still wore a very sour expression.  Then again, that might be due a little to the smirk that briefly showed in Tess’ eyes when she looked at them.  Her face was anything but mirthful, though, and she was the first to motion for the mage to continue.

“Our messenger returned this morning,” the mage began, but something in his voice raised the alarm bells in Tess’ head to enormous levels.  The mage stopped suddenly, and began to stammer.  “A...a...and... h...he...”

“He returned in pieces,” Aeron finished the old man’s sentence.  “Someone cut his arms, legs, and head off, and sent them back to us wrapped up in his cloak.”

Tess’ jaw hit the floor, as the party sat stunned.  Shaun was the first to ask, requesting whether any kind of note was left behind... any kind of warning or threat.  Aeron shook his head no.

“Sadly, no.  That would have at least given us an idea of who, or what did this.”

“Who would do something like this?” Siabrey asked impatiently.  _Someone who would murder a Court Mage of the Empire must have a lot of gall... which means chances are that they are either very dangerous or very powerful... not good..._

“Perhaps devils... perhaps yugoloths... perhaps other demons from the Abyss...” the Chief Mage began, only to be interrupted by a very confused Shaun.

“Um... pardon me for being evil-ignorant... but what are yugoloths?  And devils?  Why would devils be after this?  And why would demons be after their own kind?”

“Simple,” Aeron laughed sadly.  “Power, good man.  The Dark Staff of Graz’zt is filled with the power of one of the greatest demon lords of the Abyss... one of the most powerful beings living!  Who would not want that power?”

“The yugoloths are mercenaries... they serve whatever evil pays them the most... in their self-service, there are more than a few that have heard of the fate of Graz’zt’s staff, and desire it for themselves, for their own petty means.  The devils, enemies of the demons for all eternity, would want the staff to strike a blow against their mortal foes.”

“Why would other demons want the staff?  Rescue Graz’zt?” Siabrey asked.

“No! No no no,” the Chief Mage almost laughed.  “Demons have no concept of loyalty or the like!  There are many demon princes other than Graz’zt, only two approach him in power... Demogorgon and Orcus, god of the undead.  Both would love to get their hands on their old archenemy Graz’zt, and either misuse him for their purposes, or simply destroy him... and likely they are more than willing to destroy anyone that gets in their way!”

“Great,” Tess rolled her eyes.  “Sounds like we are getting into an interpolitical mess between evil factions.  Hooray for complications,” she mockingly swung her finger around in the air.  “Has someone been sent to Sigil or wherever the messenger came from?”

“Um... not yet.  We were going to ask you, m’lords, as you represent the most powerful fighting force that we are capable of transporting on this short of notice,” the Chief Mage began, “to teleport to Sigil to find what exactly happened... and if possible, get the locations of where the staff needs to be placed to be neutralized.  Our man was supposed to get it... sadly his soul was destroyed as well... we cannot find out what happened to him.”

“His _soul_ was destroyed?” Tess raised another eyebrow.  _Someone really didn’t want someone with magical abilities to find out what happened... REALLY not good..._  “Do we have any contacts on Sigil we can talk to about this?”

“Not as of yet.  We shall keep trolling for as much information as we can.”

“Why don’t several of you teleport to Sigil to hunt up information?” Siabrey offered, and both Aeron and the Chief Mage shuddered.

“None of us want to go up there, no offense, Majesties,” the Chief Mage finally said.  “We don’t feel safe... not without an exceedingly powerful escort.”

“And may I remind your Majesties that Alexander yet needs to be buried in two days,” Xanadu, unofficially a ‘chief advisor’ to the party in matters of government, spoke up.   “Perhaps it would be best if we gave the Mages time to discover what additional information we can, while we take care of this admittedly painful business.”

Siabrey saw Luke seem to suck in a huge breath of air suddenly.  _It’s still a raw topic for him,_ she thought, as her husband nodded slowly.  “Luke?  I’ll take care of it, ok?” she whispered silently to him... and while there was no verbal reply, and his face did not betray his interior emotions, his hand snaked from the throne and grabbed hers tightly.

“Alright.  Aeron, Your Eminence, we thank you for your work,” Siabrey said, drawing a nod from the two.  “For right now, can you guys just keep looking up as much information as you can?  We’ll decide what to do about Sigil after we handle the state funeral.”  

The two mages gave sighs of relief and both bowed at their dismissal.  Before Siabrey could turn, Tess had already asked Xanadu the question of the day:

“How do we run a state funeral?” 

The dragon shrugged.  When the last ones he was witness to were done, it was six centuries prior... and he was not involved with any of the planning.  None in power had been present at the last official state funeral, when the father of the former Emperor Alexius had fell in battle some six decades prior.

“In all honesty,” one of the chamberlains offered, “your best chance to find an answer to that question would be to go to Iskeldrun itself?”

“Iskeldrun?” Siabrey hissed quietly to Luke.

“The capital... about ten times the size of Irulas,” Luke said wearily.  “Over a million souls inside its massive walls.  Its walls have never been breached in their three millenia of existence.  The seat of the Emperors is there... as is likely the Dowager Empress.”

“Dowager?”

“Alexander’s wife... the ex-Empress,” Luke explained.  “Likely we’ll have to talk to her...” his voice trailed off.

“Oh no,” Siabrey said silently.  _I don’t want to talk to her... from what Alexander said of her, he loved her deeply and she the same... poor woman...  the last person I want to talk to is the wife of the deceased..._

“Well,” Tess turned, addressing the party.  While Luke and Siabrey might have the crowns, in their group, Tess still made most of the calls.  “I’d vote we teleport out to Iskeldrun as soon as possible then.  And Luke, in all honesty, it would do you well to get out of the Valley, and away from this horror and death.”

The Emperor and Empress merely nodded in agreement with the Baroness.



“Where are we going later today?” Vin asked Siabrey as the latter was packing items into her trunk in the Imperial Bedchambers.  “Iselron?”

“Iskeldrun, the capital,” Siabrey explained, though without the same lecturing tone that Luke had said to her earlier in the day.  “We have to plan the deceased Emperor’s funeral... what’s wrong?”

Vin... or Vinny, as Siabrey had taken to calling her, had stopped in seeming mid movement, her form starting to shudder as another bad memory flooded the girl’s mind.

“M... my fath...father was from near there!” her voice wobbled, and she then tumbled into more tears.  Siabrey ran over, and repeated a familiar step... taking her bodyguard’s head onto her shoulder and rocking the girl back and forth, quietly shushing her.  

“I...I c...can’t g...g...go t...to the...the capital!” Vinny sobbed.  “I h... have...n...no p...proper... clothes!  M... my father...s...said that I...I should never g...go t...there i..if I d...didn’t... have the c...clothes!” she stammered out.

“Don’t worry about that, don’t worry,” Siabrey whispered quietly to her. An idea sprang into the Empress’ head.  “Here...” she lead Vinny over towards one of the massive closets in her room.  Siabrey had no use for two-thirds of those dresses, and saw no reason for Vinny to not grab some.  “Take some of these.... they should fit,” the Empress said hurriedly.  Vinny didn’t stop crying, but did sputter out a thank you.

It was near mid-afternoon by the time the entire party, including Grumki (who had been breaking chains with a female cleric at the Kord Temple) were in the teleportation chamber, and whirling towards the heart of the Empire, a city none of them had ever seen....


----------



## Parlan

Excellent post EV. It s great to see you inviting new players in for these one shots, and it s also cool to see a new take on a ranger. I ve always loved them, but I ve gotten kinda tired of the tough-and-anti-social-woodsman-with-a-mysterious-past-strong-and-silent-types. Vin is a cool change. I hope the player enjoyed playing her.

And if not, could I have Andar? I promise I ll treat him real nice!!  

Seriously, reading your SH makes a Monday bearable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Yeah. Vin's player went more than a little nuts with the shell-shocked vetran... but she was still quite the combatant.  I know, because I made her character (I have the longest experience in D&D and I'm probably the fastest character creator, even for a 17th level character, and EV was pressed for time).  But EV did make a neat magical item for her.  When he gets around to posting her in the RG, you'll see.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Parlan said:
			
		

> Excellent post EV. It s great to see you inviting new players in for these one shots, and it s also cool to see a new take on a ranger. I ve always loved them, but I ve gotten kinda tired of the tough-and-anti-social-woodsman-with-a-mysterious-past-strong-and-silent-types. Vin is a cool change. I hope the player enjoyed playing her.
> 
> And if not, could I have Andar? I promise I ll treat him real nice!!
> 
> Seriously, reading your SH makes a Monday bearable.




I'm glad my posts are having that effect 

I have to say I liked Vin's character... it was an excellent contrast to the rest of the party, which tended towards battle-hardened and/or battle-seeking. (the "c'mon!  I'll take on ALL of them!" type  )  

As for the new players, from what I've been told, the creator of Anias (drag n fly's boyfriend) and Vin (drag n fly's sister) have both loved the game.  I was TOLD (not asked, but told) that I must visit them this summer before the fall schoolyear starts and run a one-shot campaign with them.  Perhaps we have two more bodies to join our addicted ranks? 

Each time I knew there wouldn't be time to have them create a character, so by talking with them over IM or phone, I got an idea of what they'd like, and crafted someone for them that was still vague enough they could tweak them.  Anias' player was what turned him into such a paranoid angel, and Vin's player was the one that added the shell-shocked value.  I've kept both on file as NPCs for future use in one-shots, etc. because I liked their characters sooo much.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

And Grumki kind of took on a life of his own.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Grumki was special... he went from a full PC to a NPC to a half-PC (Isida did a far better job doing the "Strength of Kord" statements than I did, so by popular demand, she got to play Grumki  )

===========================================

*A Funeral in Iskeldrun*

When the swirling of the teleportation stopped, even Luke was forced to gawk slightly.  The teleportation chambers in Irulas had been massive... enough that in theory one hundred men at arms could be sent at once (though due to the size of the transport, the chamber would be down for several hours thereafter).  The chamber they arrived in at Iskeldrun was at least ten times that.

Where the chamber in Irulas had been ornately but tastefully decorated, the one they now found themselves in was positively decadent.  The room rose into a massive dome that towered nearly fifty feet above.  Along the rim where the walls connected with the start of the sloping ceiling were rows of gemstones... massive rubies, sapphires and emeralds.  Seemingly suspended from the top of the dome was a massive dragon, nearly 10 feet across, made out of a single piece of crystal.

Tess was the first to recover, and she quickly said before the mages in the room could come over, “Alright... we’re nobles now.  Let’s not gawk like country bumpkins.”

The ten mages that approached were all mages from not the Irulas Court, but the Iskeldrun Court.  While the Irulas mages had been decorated in colorful and highly expensive robes, Siabrey saw more jewels on these ten mages than she was sure many mid-sized baronies were worth in total.  Their robes, and even caps seemed to have been trimmed in woven gold and perhaps even platinum.  The party had grabbed some of the best clothes they could before travelling out here... and still they were outdone by the mages.

“You Majesties, m’lords and ladies,” the lead one, a suprisingly younger man who only had salt-and-pepper in his beard, not the usual bevy of gray and white, “may I welcome you to your home at Iskeldrun.”

“Um... thanks?” Siabrey said uncertainly, and winced.  If she’d committed some kind of formality faux pas none of the mages’ faces changed, so she would never know.  Tess gave a bow and a more polite greeting. 

“If you would be so kind, m’lords, could you conduct us to the quarters of Dowager Empress?” Tess said quietly but commandingly.  Siabrey breathed yet another sigh of relief that her friend was quick to adjust to ostentatious situations.

With a nod, the mages led them on.



As the party was led through the corridors and hallways of not the Irulas Imperial Palace, but _THE_ Imperial Palace, their eyes could not believe the sights they beheld.  Colonnades corridors whose columns were completely covered with platinum with golden gilt added on top to form reliefs depicting the actions of ancient and modern Emperors.  Tapestries and coats of arms that included things such as roc feathers, hippogriff claws, and other exceedingly rare items.  As they passed by one of the Imperial chapels to Tarantor, one of the mages commented dryly that the torches inside were lit with pieces of the Elemental Plane of Fire; the flames never needed to be stoked.

As they neared the Imperial Apartments (the size of which they could easily see dwarfed the Irulas Palace), they passed by immense shimmering glass windows, surrounded by ornate carvings of dragons, griffins and other magical beasts.  This artwork, however, wasn’t what stunned them.

Through the windows they could only see the city... as far as the eye could see.  Not only that, but they saw how _high_ up they were... by Siabrey’s stuttering estimate, at least three hundred feet up... a far cry from the five story Irulas palace!

Finally, the mages drew the party nigh to a massive set of double doors, covered in gold and platinum work.  Two guards, their armor gilt as well, stood outside with wicked looking gilt halberds.

“What a waste,” Siabrey muttered under her breath.  _Think of how much of the damage in the Valley could be repaired, with the money that instead was used to make this... door!_

“That door was built by Emperor Valerian II, founder of the old Paleologus line some five hundred years ago,” one of the older mages commented.  “A happier time.  The Empress’ Quarters lie beyond.”

“Empress’ quarters?” Siabrey asked nervously.  “Is that separate from the Emperor’s quarters?”  The mage nodded, and Siabrey looked at him with an appalled look.

“Siabrey,” Tess leaned over, “you’ve seen the nobles, even Zoe’s plans for Lucius.  Most marriages this high up are not as... um... happy as yours.”

“I hope they don’t expect me to sleep here if Luke is in the Emperor’s quarters,” she huffed.  “If so, I’m going to make ‘em build a little hallway or staircase or whatnot between here and the Emperor’s Quarters!”  Her commanding tone made none doubt her intentions, though her statement made Luke laugh.

“Don’t worry,” he grinned as the doors were opened, leading towards another corridor, “you forget.  You’re the Empress... so if you want to sleep in my quarters, you can!”

The hallway led to a bevy of doors along either side, and another gilt set of double doors at the far end.. which the mages pointed out as the Empress’ chambers.  With a bow, they then left the party... which walked up with some trepidation towards the door on the end, and what they knew laid beyond.

Gingerly, Siabrey pushed the doors open (she’d instructed the servants to go away, so the party and the Dowager Empress could have some privacy), and was greeted with a room whose opulence made the Irulas Palace once again pale in comparison.  However, what caught her eye more was the stacks of crates and packed baggage that laid about the room... all with the old Imperial family seal... a white shield with a golden dragon.

Sitting on the edge of the massive bed was a woman clad in all black, looking out of the massive glass window in the palace towards the city beyond.

“I was told you had come,” a small voice, weak and cracking said.  “Do not worry, I shall be moved out shortly.”

“No! No, you don’t need to move out so fast!” Siabrey interjected quickly.  “We merely wanted to come and offer our condolences,” she added, walking up beside the woman.

The woman turned, and for the first time, the party saw her face.  She was still fairly pretty, easily in her early thirties.  Her hair too was raven black, and her eyes, as her skin, as a deep, rich brown.  Around the edges of her eyes were red... and there were still traces of tears on her cheeks.

Without thinking, Siabrey leaned over, and in a completely un-royal manner, grabbed her and gave her a hug.  The woman bore a look of surprised shock for a second or two, before relaxing and genuinely accepting the expression of sorrow.

“I... I did not have the priviledge of knowing your husband as these others did,” Vin said quietly, “but I did serve under his command in his final battle.  He died doing what he loved... leading the charge against evil,” the archer said plainly.  “There are thousands of men and woman that fought beside him that share my pride in having had him be their commander.”

“We knew your husband, Majesty,” Shaun tossed out, “He was a fine warrior... and a fine man.  Damn fine man... one of the few truly honest men I’ve met.”  

“He was a true friend to all of us,” Tess added, “we can only imagine what kind of loss his death was to you.  He always spoke highly of you... and that you were his only love.”

“Luke only takes his place because he refused concubines... he loved you too much,” Siabrey added, as she finally pulled back from her hug.  “If he trusted and loved you that much, it also speaks for your qualities.” The fighter gave a sad smile, as she saw the Dowager Empress was now crying again.  

“Thank you,” the woman sputtered out between tears.  “Thank you for your kind words.”  They could see the woman give a visible shudder, before taking in a deep breath. The tears stopped, though her eyes still shimmered.  They then realized that for all that she wanted to keep crying, she was preventing herself... there was work to be done.

“Alexander was indeed a kind and generous man... the reasons I fell in love with him, before I even knew his station.  But nonetheless, you, Siabrey, are the Empress now.  These are now your quarters.  I shall move on,” the Dowager Empress said.  “As the old dragon dies, it must be replaced by the new.”

“Please don’t!” Siabrey complained.  “Your Majesty,” she said, not caring if it was proper protocol or not, “Luke and I, for all our lineage, have no experience ruling an Empire!  You, Majesty, at least have had some experience as a longtime Princess and Crown Princess... much longer than myself or Luke!”

It was the Dowager Empress’ turn to give a sad smile.  “However,” she added, tears running new down her face, “the old dragon can sometimes impart wisdom on the new.  Where would I stay, though?  These are your apartments now!”

“Somewhere in the palace, we’ll make room!  And chances are, I won’t be using these apartments... stay here!” Siabrey said finally.  The Empress shook her head.

“There are also too many memories here for me.  I shall live elsewhere in the palace, should Your Majesties let me.”

“Of course!” Siabrey gave her another hug.  “We need so much help!  We’re supposed to plan a state funeral, but we have no idea where to even start!”



Two days later, Siabrey found herself beside Luke, mounted on a resplendent white charger.  Both had what Siabrey termed, “obscenely heavy” crowns on their heads; metal conical helms, covered with giltwork and platinum.  Rising from the front of the helm was a massive dragon’s neck, culminating in a roaring head, the beast’s forepaws forming the helm’s noseguard.  From the each side of the helm rose a massive dragon’s wing, also gilt, some two and a half feet tall.  From the rear of the helm rose the dragon’s tail, its tip ending in a massive diamond.  The wings, head and tail combined formed a massive, imposing crown.

She found herself clad in the thick, white robes of state, trimmed in ermine and butterfly wings.  Underneath this she wore her breastplate, which had been shined and polished to perfection.  Kelir was upraised in her right hand... from what the Dowager Empress said, it was a salute to the fallen.

Tess had changed her armor into similarly appropriate robes and clothes, while Shaun and Orion had proper robes and the like made for them on Luke’s orders.  While too bulky and hot to be practical, they did lend a gravity to the normally jovial rogue’s appearance.  Hidalas et al fell behind, followed by several Imperial Guard regiments, nary a dry eye among them.  Alexander, prior to becoming Crown Prince, had commanded the guards regiments in the city as the city’s Governor.

To the party’s front were two images that brought tears to their eyes.  One was the Dowager Empress, clad in immense black robes that billowed in the stiff southern wind this day.  She bore no crown on her head, nor ermine trims on her robes.  She looked not the part of a former Empress of the largest realm in existence in this world... but a grieving wife.

To her front was the coffin itself.  Ornately carved from ebony, its cover was made of white ash, two gilt dragons rising from either end, as if promising that Alexander would arise, cursing and swearing to deliver them all again... someday.  It was drawn by six black horses, which wore the plumes of black roc feathers on their heads.

The somber calvacade made its way through the city, preceded by a bevy of priests from all of the recognized religions of the Empire, their censers swinging, giving their air a strangely sweet aroma for such a somber ceremony.  Between them and the coffin itself was a choir made from two hundred acolytes from the temples of the city, their music high and sweet, in a tongue none in the party could understand.  From behind the party, the drummers for the Imperial Guard tapped out a somber beat... a march dedicated to their fallen commander.

On all sides of the broad avenues and ways the procession streamed through, the commoners of the city turned out in throngs.  Unlike the carnival atmosphere Siabrey ahd seen when Zoe had come into Irulas, almost all of the people, from the richest of merchants to the poorest of paupers, was silent, with caps removed.  Some remembered Alexander from his time as the city’s Governor, and were openly crying.

It took three agonizing hours for the processional to finally leave the last of the four great walls ringing the city, and another hour to get out of the settlements and the like that had sprung up outside the last wall.  Finally, nearing mid-afternoon, the party, guards, and priests drew up alongside a sheer cliff, its sides brilliant white.  One of the priests, clad in the robes of the Most High Adjudicator of the Church of Tarantor, moved up to the solid cliff, and uttered a few divine phrases... a prayer.  A section of the cliff seemed to shimmer, and fade away, leaving a hole.  The Dowager Empress, the party, and the priests carried Alexander’s coffin inside.

The hall had several massive sets of double doors, and the priests instructed them to carry the coffin to a set of iron double doors, which had massive, angry dragons carved out of stone on either side.  The priest said some more prayers, and the doors opened, revealing a massive sepulchre, with literally hundreds of pillars inside.  With a few more prayers, the coffin floated to the top of one of the pillars.

“These halls are protected by Tarantor himself, now he shall watch their souls through the afterlife,” the Tarantor High Priest said softly.  “Should you have any last words for the departed... please, say them at this time.”

The Dowager Empress spoke first.  For the entire rest of the day, she had not shed a single tear, but now her reserves broke.  Shaking, she spoke aloud of her love for him, and her wish that he hadn’t been taken so soon from her.  Had he been a deity, or the poorest pauper in the universe, she still would’ve loved him.  When she finished, she found that Siabrey was supporting her, helping her stand.

Tess went next.  The bard had to clear her throat several times, before being able to speak... and even when she did, her voice shook a few times.  “Alexander... I... I have to say, you were the first monarch that let me refer to them by a nickname,” she smiled, a tear going down her cheek.  “You were a man among men... a true hero for all of us.  Many times us bards need to find men worthy of song... now, I must find songs worthy of you.  May you travel well in your next life, Captain of Men,” she said, her own voice breaking.

“Alex,” Shaun began, “I have to say... you... you were a character.  You were the only decent noble I met, apart from Lucius.  And that says something.  You cared for others... and, above all, I’ll miss you... your wit, your intellect, your cursing out foolish nobles.  Take care.”

“Alexander,” Siabrey smiled, “how can I begin?  You did not want to be Emperor, yet you rose to the challenge, and were in my mind the best Emperor I have seen.  There is much Luke and I can learn from you.  You were commanding, yet caring.  Strong, yet mindful of what your people needed.  And above all... you helped us in our time of need.  Please... rest in peace, Alex... and know that you carry with you our prayers and blessings.”

Luke, the only other one present, spoke briefly to his godfather, the man who was the uncle in absentia he never had.  After only a few seconds, Luke’s voice broke,  and he began to cry, shuddering on Siabrey’s shoulder.  The fighter gently held him, and drew him along as the others all left the cliffside.

After the last one was out, the Tarantor priest spoke more prayers, and the cliff-face closed, once again a solid wall of rock.  Even to Siabrey’s magical sight, it appeared as natural as before.  A final chorus of prayers arose from the priests, their somber tenors rising in an beautiful chorus of calls to the soul that had long since departed, speeding it on its journey...

================================================

I hadn't expected the players to come up with tributes to Alexander... that they did on their own.  In the actual game they were the ones to say the first tributes, and I had to scramble to put in Luke's and the Dowager Empress'.  It switched those around purely for literary reasons.  I guess it showed how much they liked Alexander's character


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Trip Off-Plane*

“Luke, you okay?” Siabrey asked later that night in a throne room that positively made her feel tiny.  The words Tess uttered just after the party returned and witnessed THE throne room of the Empire for the first time rang in her head.

_I think this entire palace was designed to make you feel small... remind even the haughtiest Emperor that he is far smaller than the Empire that he rules..._

“I’m better,” he said with a quiet, sad smile.  “Thank you for asking.”

Their voices echoed off of the high and imperious rafters of a room devoid of people... save Tess, Orion and Shaun.  Shaun, who had been whittling at something at the base of the throne looked up.

“Look Luke, it’ll be fine,” the rogue grinned.  “Now that you’re Emperor, you can bust out some street slang!” he added eagerly, which did cause Luke to laugh.  “Maybe get some jive going amongst the nobles?”

“Shaun, somehow I doubt the Duchess of Cormeran would appreciate me telling her she is ‘stacked.’” Luke chortled.

“And I don’t appreciate you admiring her stackedness either!” Siabrey gave him a playful punch.  Luke recoiled, laughing.

“Well, whadda we do now?” Tess asked no one in particular.  “Wait here for news on the mess in Irulas?”  Siabrey looked at Luke, and Shaun took a glance at Elenya, and both couples nodded.  Tess knew familiar thoughts were in their minds... though at least Siabrey and Luke had a formal excuse. They were trying to make an heir.

“Fine... I guess we wait,” Tess said quietly.  



It was a full three days later when Tess found herself in the throne room, alone with petitioners.  Luke and Siabrey had deemed the matter of making sure there was an heir one of ‘utmost importance to the security of the state,’ and taken a large chunk of the three days off exclusively for that purpose.  Shaun and Elenya had disappeared into the bowels of the palace... undoubtedly doing the same activities as the Emperor and Empress.

It was times like this that the bard missed Pellaron.  While Siabrey and Shaun’s continuing ribbing of her over any relationship between the two was annoying, Tess had _no_ issues whatsoever with the doomed paladin.  Indeed, she’d liked him... not enough to think about a relationship, but enough that the two had a deep bond of friendship.

_He wasn’t that bad... he didn’t have the backwardness of a normal elf... and he didn’t have the same arrogance as some paladins I’ve met,_ Tess reflected, even as she was supposed to be listening to a case being presented by a Duke... someone whose noble status was far higher than Luke’s old position as Count.

It was the loud calls of “Pardon! Excuse me!  Important Imperial business!” that caught her attention, and caused her to look up.  Shoving through the patient crowd (far more patient than the Irulas petitioners) were the familiar faces of Xanadu and Aeron.  Tess quickly stood from the throne, and motioned for them to come to the front.  A look to the Imperial Chancellor in Iskeldrun sent the other petitioners packing, until about ten minutes later, the hall was empty.

“What news?” she asked eagerly.

“Well... not much.  Our man was off to talk to one of the powerful wizards in the Outlands when he was taken down... we guessed that from the information we found in his pocket.  AS to which one it was... it could be one of many.  The great Mordenkainen sometimes leaves his home to come to the Outlands or Sigil for information briefly, as do many of the other magical giants... Leomund, Rary, Elminster...” Aeron continued in wonder.

“People I don’t know from my own horse,” Tess interjected, causing the wizard to clear his throat.

“If I may make a suggestion,” Xanadu said quickly, “perhaps a trip should be organized to Sigil... to find out some of this information.”

“That sounds like an idea,” Tess said, already walking down from the throne.  “Xanny, two things though.”

“Hm?”

“You aren’t going,” Tess began, causing the half-elf dragon to sputter in fury.

“How? Why? What else to safeguard you all from whatever this is than a DRAGON!?  Hello?!” he used a favorite phrase of annoyance of Shaun.  “Dragon?!  Big teeth!?  Sharp claws?! Can freeze bad people that try to hurt you all?!”

As he sputtered, Tess laid a hand simply on his shoulder, giving him a smile of genuine thanks.  “Xanny... I know all of that.  That is why we need you _here_, to watch Luke!  Your power is immense... and someone needs to stay with him... because he needs to stay to run the Empire!”

Xanadu was about to sputter more angry statements, but suddenly his mouth closed with a click.  He looked down, his face twisting.  He didn’t want to admit it, but Tess was right.

“I... I suppose you are correct,” he said quietly.

“Now... tell me, if you can, where your man found out he needed to talk to one of these great mages or whatnot...”



“So we get to meet one of the great magicians of the universe?” Elenya said excitedly a few hours later, after Tess had a chance to round up the rest of the party from whatever endeavors were distracting them.  Shaun gave her a look that caused her to look down.  “I mean,” she added quickly, “you all get to meet one of the great magicians?”  Her mood was considerably less cheerful.

“I suppose... though if we meet this Rary character, Siabrey, thank him for his telepathy spell,” Lucius said eagerly, before his wife gave him the exact same stare... a volume of “no’s” said with a single look.  “Siabrey, you thank him.”

The Empress’ look softened considerably at his statement, and the downcast look on his face.  “Luke, I know you’d like to go, but someone has to stay behind to run the Empire... and I don’t think it’ll take that long!”  She looked around at the others for backup.  “I mean, we run into Sigil, get the information, and come back!  We rest for a few days, and then we go down to the Abyss for demon beating action!”  Luke looked at her, and she realized that her eyes betrayed her bravado statements.

“I suppose you’re right, love,” he said sadly, before a hint of something appeared in his eyes.  She wasn’t sure what it was at first, until he spoke again.  “After all, Siabrey, everyone knows the Empire would descend into civil war if I just left you behind!”  

“Hey!” she smirked and he dodged her shoulder punch.

“Ok, now children,” Tess said in a matronly tone, “we’re going to Sigil.  Aeron tells me its normal like here... save the city is far bigger than Iskeldrun... and no silly stuff.  Its ruled by a creature named the ‘Lady of Pain.’”

“That sounds damn ominous,” Shaun commented.

“Quiet.  Now, I know she sounds like a meanie, but she’s not.  She actually probably has no care for us or the staff or anything... she’s powerful enough that deities won’t enter Sigil with their magic.  Little petty things like beggary and in some cases even murder she tolerates... such is life in a city, she reasons.”

“Ineffective leadership,” Orion commented dryly. “Just ‘letting’ murders happen!  Gah!”

“However, she does not tolerate major disturbances within the city.  Stories exist of her destroying entire armies with the tiniest of thoughts in her head.  So I think we should tread rather carefully.  If we come under attack, from what the mages tell me, we’ll be able to respond, and if we’re defending innocents, we’ll be able to respond... but no starting things for the heck of it.”

A deep draw of air came from Vin’s direction.

“What, Vin?” Siabrey said quietly.  “If you’re coming with me, you are an equal partner in this, regardless of our stations.  If you have something on your mind, please speak.”

“I...I might have issues if I see a demon,” Vin said quietly, nervously running a hand over the white ash of her bow.  “You see... this bow was given to me by my great uncle, a plane traveler.  He heard I was good with a bow, and he gave me this bow he found in Sigil... it helps with my accuracy.  But I digress... you see, he was slain by demons,” her face had twisted into a mixture of sadness and rage, “and I hunted down his murderers, and slew them with this...very... bow.”  Her hands stopped rubbing along it, and her eyes gave a positively feral look.

_Wow_, Siabrey wanted to recoil from the woman.  The look in her eyes was positively murderous, and the Empress slowly began to realize what was inside the tortured woman.  But even as her eyes went murderously wide, they welled up with tears again.

“Poor Uncle Elarion!” Vin said quietly, nuzzling her head into Andar, “poor poor uncle...”

“You have a crybaby bodyguard,” Siabrey heard Shaun say quietly.  The Empress turned, her nostrils flaring in anger.

“Don’t you _ever_ speak that way of Vin again,” she hissed.  “That woman has been through a lot!  And I have no doubt she can slay many demons, let alone mere humans!”  A quick look at Vin’s direction let Siabrey know the archer hadn’t heard any of the conversation thankfully, as Shaun backed away, hands up in a truce.

“Don’t worry Vin... once we get into the Outlands, you can slay any demon you find,” Tess said with a smile.  “The Outlands are the areas on Sigil’s plane that do not include the city.  The Lady of Pain does not care what happens out there... and unfortunately for us... fortunately for Vin, should she find a demon, that is where these ‘great magicians’ frequently appear when they choose to spend time on that plane.”

“From what Aeron tells me, most of the upper ones do not live there... they sometimes have homes, or ‘drop in’ occasionally to gain information or search for magic items... Sigil is the center of all of the planes... all worlds can get to Sigil, and Sigil can get to all worlds...”

“Sounds like a bumpin’ place,” Shaun said, having overcome his fear of speaking after Siabrey’s harsh snapping at him.  “So presumably people from the Abyss can get there?”

“The Abyss, the Nine Layers of Hell, Acheron... there’s a longer list of places, that I don’t even know.  Aeron can likely spout them off like a child’s wishlist for toys I bet,” Tess said finally.  “You’ll find solars brushing alongside devils there... of course they won’t be happy about bumping into each other, but within the city... its a choice of tolerating each other, or ticking off the Lady of Pain.”

“Ah... “ Luke grunted.  “Well, you all know that if you need any supplies,” he pointed to himself.  “Since my blade and magic can’t come with, according to my dearest wife,” he smiled sweetly at Siarbey, “it’s the least I can do.”

“Holy Hand Grenades?” Shaun asked hopefully. When the rest of the party looked at him funny, he shrugged.  “It was a joke I heard a long time ago, sorry.”



The party to be heading out to Sigil was slowly gathered over the course of the next day.  Grumki eagerly broke his discussions with the Chief Chainbreaker of the Strong of Kord to come have a chance to show Kord’s strength on another world.  Hidalas was pulled from his new appointment in the Church of Tarantor.  Geoffrey came along as well... the halfling reasoned that in such a “bumpin’ place,” to use Shaun’s term, there must be fine wine and alcohol.  Aeron, ambitious as always, also managed to finangle himself into coming along.

After a long series of goodbyes, the party found themselves in the same teleportation room as they arrived in.  With a tearful Lucius and Xanadu looking along (as well as a fuming Pyrion... Siabrey and Tess had insisted he remain behind with his machine, in case anything went wrong with the scouting expedition), the chamber was activated, and the world spun around for the party.

When it stopped, they found themselves in a much smaller chamber, large enough for maybe twenty men, little more.  It was rather plain as well, and the only people present were two tall creatures, easily 8 feet taller or more, with blue skin.  They looked human, but not _human_... Siabrey would say that they had a slight tinge of half orc in them, without the sloping brow or massive muscles.

They beckoned the party over, where another was sitting behind a large desk.  One leaned over, and rather insistently spouted something off in a rattling, harsh tongue the party didn’t understand.  They didn’t appear armed, so no one in the party drew their weapons.

The two creatures looked at each other, and one uttered a few unknown phrases at the one sitting, who wrinkled his nose, then looked at the party.  It was now, close to them, that the party caught a whiff of something exotic and different... scents that they had never smelled before.

“Names?” the sitting one said, and at the surprised look the party gave him, he gave a satisfied grunt.

“Siabrey Sipner-Caladron, Tesseron Keldare, Shaun Dice, Orion the Monk,” Siabrey began, listing everyone’s name... but not their titles.  She didn’t particularly want these people she didn’t know to find out she was an Empress... while Tess had faith in the city of Sigil, Siabrey didn’t know for sure if the Lady of Pain would stop a kidnapping.

“Ranks?” the seated man said quietly.  Siabrey started to speak, but nary a word came from her mouth.  Instead, she looked uncertainly at Tess.

“Tell him, Siabrey,” Tess urged quietly, “they are mercanes... planar traders.  They have concern with peace and stability... not kidnapping.”  Reluctantly Siabrey informed the two creatures of their noble status.  

“Ah, an Empress,” the man said gruffly.  “Third one today.  Refugees?  In exile?” he asked curiously.

“Um... no.  We are here... to... um... procure some important advice from a... um... friend of the kingdom?” Siabrey said uncertainly, and winced after her lame excuse was finished.

“Ah,” the blue skinned creature said, “diplomatic visit then,” he scrawled into some book of some kind.  After he was finished, he held out a large hand.  “Weapons?”  Seeing the party’s reluctance to hand them over, he gave a toothy grin.  “We shall return them, I would like to put this,” he held a small white cloth,” on each one to show that it has been magically registered.”

“Oh,” the party said collectively, and their weapons soon had white cloths tied around their hilts or shafts.  After a few more scrawlings, the sitting one waved the party on.

“Run along.  We have another teleporter coming in this chamber soon.  Sigil is outside.  Merchants district is to the left, two miles.  Mage’s Quarters are to the right, about a mile.  Run along!” he shooed at them.

Thus, the party stepped out of a dark, backwater teleportation chamber, and into the light of a bright Sigil day.  They found themselves transported from the largest city in their world to the largest city in _any_ world.  A bevy of unusual creatures walked about outside... celestials, fiends, mercanes, humans, elves, dwarves, all side by side, hawking wares, going to and fro.

Now their quest had taken them off of their world, and gingerly, they stepped into a new and strange place, not expecting the new, strange, and indeed, frightening challenges that awaited them...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

DM's Note:

Sigil in my campaign world is something different that what is presented in Planescape or Manual of the Planes.  My description of the world changed partially due to lack of time to explain it, and partially due to me not likely the complexity of the arrangements in the Manual of the Planes.

Sigil is not hovering above a massive plinth in this world.  Instead, it is like a normal city on the plains, forests and hills of the Outlands... save it is massive... many many times the size of Iskeldrun or other 'normal' cities.  Inside Sigil there are numerous teleportation chambers connecting the plane with all the known planes in existence... as well as many natural 'planar holes' that allow people to traverse around.

Many of the numerous 'Material Planes' in this system, as well as special planes such as the Abyss, Celestia, etc. have connections with each other.  Some don't.  All, however, have connections with Sigil.

Thus Sigil has, to a certain extent, become the "center" of this universe.  The Lady of Pain keeps the peace, and prevents marauding armies from using Sigil as a passageway to other planes.  She does not, however, use her power to stop regular crime, etc... that is the job of the local wards of hte city, who like most medieval attempts at crime fighting, are hit and miss.

As mostly a joking nod to the DMs in the party (Tess' player and Orion's player are both DMs with far more experience than me), I also had the Outlands be a place that many of the great magicians and wizards visit from time to time.  As Sigil is the center of hte universe, of course it also is the center of information and knowledge.  While the scholars in Sigil do not know all things (Indeed, they likely know _of_ the Empire in the party's home world... not neccessarily its geography, topography or history), they can easily get access to much of it.  Thus, if a mage or scholar of sufficient wealth and power (usually individually among the upper crust in his world, or a member of the most powerful group of its kind in the world... such as the Imperial Court Mages) can at some expense travel to Sigil to research what he needs.

So, ever century or two, one of the greats... Mordenkainen, Rary, Leomund, Elminster and the like, drop in to scout out information for a few hours or few days.  After finding what they were seeking they leave.  Besides these obvious folks, there are the powerful wizards who are not quite as well known, but nonetheless know as much, perhaps even more than these well known practicioners...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Sigil*

The first thing that met the eyes of the party as they strode into the bright light of a Sigil day was the simple fact that there was not a sun overhead.... but sunS!  Two twin yellow orbs hovered near each other in the sky, providing light that was about the same as the light in their home plane.

The second thing that struck them was exactly what Tess warned them of; while uncommon, there were a few demons and devils on the streets, as well as a few celestials.  Most of those in the street were from a wide variety of races... some they recognized, like humans, elves, dwarves and halflings, and a few they didn’t, such as the mysterious mercanes, or strange spindly humanoids with pale yellow skin... which Aeron comented were githerazai.

Around them, the city itself was impressive as well.  The street they were on, judging from the slightly run down nature of some of the buildings, was a side street.  But it was as wide as the greatest avenue in Iskeldrun.  The ‘slightly run down’ buildings on either side also towered into the sky, the smallest of which seemingly as high as the Imperial Palace in Iskeldrun.  The streets were mostly covered in shadow, as the crowds murmured and shifted to their destinations.

“Well,” Shaun said in a somewhat awestruck voice, “we’re here.  What do we do now?  Any idea where we might find out where our man was headed?”

“Where do we even begin asking?” Orion asked quietly, his eyes also looking about in wonder.

“Hmm,” Tess closed her eyes for a second, and pinched her nose.  A second or two later, her eyes flitted back open.  “We should split up and canvass what we can.  Take, say, three hours.  We’ll go in pairs, to make sure no one is alone, and I have no doubt any of us can tangle with any of the rogues who might try and liberate us of our funds... just use common sense.”

“In other words, no leaping into blind alleys and the like after demons,” Shaun commented dryly to Vin, who gave him a frown.

“Well, I’ll head this way,” Siabrey pointed up the street.  Vin promptly announced she would accompany her.  Shaun took Geoffrey, and headed up another side street, while Tess and the others would scout out this immediate area.  If trouble arose, the two scout groups were to return to this location, where the bulk of the party’s firepower could be concentrated...



Siabrey looked about in frustration.  Fully two hours into their search, and she and Vin had received only the same reply to their queries... the “Great Mages” were not presently here on this plane... or the person questioned just didn’t know.  

“C’mon Vin,” Siabrey motioned, “let’s start heading back.  Maybe the others know of something.”  They walked for a bit, before a burning question that had been bothering Siabrey for a bit finally became too annoying, and she blurted it out.

“Vin... they said you hated demons.  Why was that?”  The half-elf stroked her fox deeply as the question was asked, and it took a few minutes before she was ready to reply.

“The people that murdered Uncle Elarion were demons... they had changed shape into humans, and he didn’t know what they were when he made his deal with them.”  She gave a big sigh, “To hunt them down, I had to learn about them... that is why to this day I can recite the vulnerable parts of a vrock’s anatomy by heart, or tell you that a sharp palm blow where the head connects to the neck on a quasit can shatter its spine, killing it.”  

Siabrey’s eyes went a little wide.  _There really is an angry, vicious person underneath... it explains despite her emotions Diogenes had her as... what?  A professional killer?  That would be the best way to describe it..._

“If it sets you at ease, Majesty, I cannot do the same with humans,” the archer said with a slight smile, before nuzzling her fox again.  “They haven’t hurt me as much as those demons.”

“Vin, lemme tell you... I’m relieved,” Siabrey gave a grin herself.  “Even though I haven’t seen you in combat yet, I can only imagine those-  what are you looking at?”

Vin had stopped in the middle of the road, staring off to the side.  As Siabrey followed her gaze, she saw what the archer was staring at.

In an alley of sorts to the side of the road, just out of eyeshot of anyone who wasn’t specifically looking, two tall creatures stood.  They both were green, with featureless faces save their large, black eyes.  Their heads were elongated, and sloped back past the forehead.  More alarmingly were the two figures beside them.

There were two human girls... one looked to be about five, the other looked to be perhaps twelve.  One of the creatures had the small five year old in its grasp, a wicked looking knife at her neck.  The other was advancing on the older girl, his blade drawn.

Siabrey could read into the archer’s mind, but Vin was raging.  She’d been taken advantage of when she was younger, and her heart burned furiously at seeing what might be occuring.  Without consulting her charge, she started over that way, only to have Siabrey grab her shoulder.

“Vin,” the Empress said quietly, “Let us see if this can be resolved without bloodshed.  Should it be necessary, my blades will join yours.”

Gruffly, the archer nodded.

As they drew close to the two creatures, they could hear the one advancing on the older girl hissing at her... the words seemed wet and dripping, as if its throat was full of phlegm.

“Your father... yessss... he owesss usss many magical itemsss...” it snarled, “and ssshould he not complete our requessst, we ssshall make due with your blood...”

The girl stammered out a few sentences that she was in town for supplies, and that she nothing of her father’s supposed deal with them.  The two creatures which Vin said were some kind of yugoloth, had not noticed Siabrey or Vin’s approach, till the former spoke.

“Unhand her!” Siabrey said commandingly, Kelir and her washazaki already drawn.  Vin’s longsword and shortsword were also out.

The yugoloth holding the little girl stared at the two of them for a split second...

...and then slashed open the little girl’s throat, nearly cutting her head from her body.  His compatriot spun, and the two jointly charged the Siabrey and Vin, leaving the older girl to scream over the body of the younger.

Vin was the first to react, and the scream that came from her throat was bloodcurdling.  Before Siabrey’s blades had even moved, the ‘archer’s’ two swords spun through the air in graceful, deadly arcs, and the Empress could only watch in horror as the yugoloth disappeared into a multitude of pieces under her ferocious assault.

The other yugoloth swung at Siabrey, and the Empress dodged his blade before Kelir found the back of his head as her washazaki found the front of his neck.  The dual swings slashed his head into two parts, and sent them flying from his collapsing body.  It was only then that for a brief second, the Empress had time to consider what the so-called archer had done... and she realized she never wanted to cross sword blades with her bodyguard either.

“Oh honey!” Vin’s rage had already disappeared, and she had wrapped her arms around the older girl, who was still screaming.  “They’re gone!  They’re gone!  Ssh!  Shush!  It’s okay!” she rocked  the girl back and forth, whispering calmly in her ear.

“My sister!  My sister!” the older one cried.  “My father will be so angry!”

Siabrey walked over to the little girl, to confirm what she knew was true... the little girl was dead.   With an angry sigh, the Empress arose, and she caste a feral glance at the bodies of the two yugoloths still in the alley.

“Vin... Grumki has the power to bring people back from the dead... he could do the same for this little girl!” Siabrey said suddenly.  The Empress took off her cloak, and wrapped the little girl’s body in it.  “Let’s hurry!  Come on.... honey, what is your name?”

“Annette,” the older girl whimpered.  “My father is the wizard Asuri!  Please, I want to go home!”



Shaun and Geoffrey’s search wasn’t productive either it.  After a few hours or looking about, Geoffrey, still annoyed that he hadn’t found anything to drink, pointed ahead to a liquor stand on the side of the street.

“Boss, I’m thirsty, I’m going there,” he announced, ducking into the crowd before Shaun could catch him and hold him back.  

_Dammit, Geoffrey!_ Shaun raged, _You’re more effective to us when you’re angry... and you’re angry when you haven’t had any alcohol!_

As the rogue ferreted his way through the crowd towards the liquor stand, something to the side of the stand caught his attention...

...a little girl, holding out a hat.  A few passerbys put small coppers into her hat, while many others scoffed.  As he watched, a larger, more brutish man came up, and pointedly took a few silver from her, making a threatening fist before disappearing into the crowd.

Shaun’s mind immediately jumped back to his own past... how he had lived for a few months after running away from his parents.  “Eeked” an existence would be an understatement.  Hunger was what drove him to steal at first... its just he eventually became so good at it that it became his career... until a few months ago.

Gingerly, Shaun walked up to the girl, and pulled out ten platinum, and put them not into her hat, but into her hand.  “Little one... keep the most valuable coins on yourself, not in the hat,” he smiled, “that way those big brutes won’t find them unless they search _you_, and most are too busy roughing up others to do that.”

The little girl stared in awe at the coins in her hand.  “T...t...thank you sir,” she stammered.

“Where are your mother and father?” Shaun asked, dreading the answer he expected.  As he’d feared, she shook her head in confusion.  “You don’t have any parents?” he asked, and she nodded.  Shaun held out his hand, and gave a sigh.

“My name is Shaun Dice.  I’m your friend.  Your name is?”

“Sarai,” the little girl said.  By her voice and big eyes, she couldn’t have been much older than six or seven.  The a squealing, light rumble came from her belly, and she looked down.

“When was the last time you ate?” Shaun asked, worried.

“Two days ago. she held up her hands, evidently proud she could count.  “A butcher left a chicken’s head out behind his shop, and I took it.”

“Come with me, Sarai.  I’m going to get you something to eat.  How does ice cream sound?”  The girl looked at him funny, and raised an eyebrow.  _She doesn’t know what ice cream is._  “Here... hold my hand.  Its really really good!” Shaun promised, as his mind panicked, _I can’t leave her here... she’ll die!  I’ve got to take her with... maybe Siabrey, Tess or one of them will know what to do with her._  He looked around for her erstwhile halfling companion, and it wasn’t too long before he spotted Geoffrey holding a bottle that seemed to contain liquid flames.

“They call this *hic* ‘The Abomination’ drink! *hic*  Costs one gold per bottle, but by god, its got some *hic* kick!” the halfling slurred, causing Shaun to groan.



While Aeron, Hidalas and the others stayed by the building the party had left, Tess and Grumki wallowed into the crowd nearby, peppering them with questions.  While Tess was diplomatic, the blunt Grumki pointedly asked, “Who here would know the Abyss, yet is not a fiend?”

Ironically, he was also the one that got the most positive replies.  The majority of respondents agreed that one of the “Great Mages” would be the best choice... all had lived hundreds if not thousands of years due to their innate knowledge of magic (and unlike weaker mages who were forced to turn to lichdom, these people kept themselves alive, and not twisted by evil), and while there were those inside the city of Sigil that hawked such information, such information cost a massive price.  The Great Mages, depending on what one offered them, could possibly do such for free.

However, there was, for the most part, disagreement on which mages were present.  Rumors said that Leomund had walked the city only two days prior, in search of chaotic roc feathers for some ceremony on his homeworld.  Others said that the great Elminster had been trying to get a chip in a favorite blade fixed.  Tess and Grumki both merely looked at these people in confusion... they had no idea who they were.

Several people near the end of their hunt finally agreed that one of the mages the party might contact _was_ present... a man named Asuri.  While he was a fountain of knowledge, he was not the same as many of the other greats... indeed, he was jealous of them.  Advice poured from all quarters to not mention Mordenkainen to Asuri... the latter was still furious the former had stolen a spell idea some centuries before... some spell that had something to do with a hound.  Asuri had never been married, and had no children, thus kidnapping schemes would be harder.  Tess hadn’t asked for that information, it had been blurted out by an unscrupulous yugoloth.

Taking this information to heart, Grumki and Tess returned to the main group just as Shaun arrived with a little girl in tow.  Promising to explain later, Shaun took the small girl into a nearby ice cream shop.  Only a few seconds later, a desperate looking Siabrey, Andar and Vin burst from the crowd.  Vin held a girl of about ten in her arms, while on Andar’s back was a bloody cloak.

“Grumki!” Siabrey shouted.  “Grumki!  We have a little girl that was murdered!  Can you raise her?” 

“The strength of Kord surely can raise the weak that have been oppressed!” Grumki said, lifting the bundled cloak off of the fox’s back.  “I shall need an alley.  The powers that can rebuild her body may not be for the faint of heart.”

Quickly a nearby alley was scoured out, and Grumki laid the little girl down, beginning his prayers.  Tess, Siabrey, and Vin took her sister back to where the rest of the party was, calmly telling her that her sister would be fine.. only time was needed.

“You were very brave today, Annette,”  Siabrey brushed a hand over her head in a calming manner.  “Your sister will be fine.  We seek no reward with your father... helping you was the right thing to...”

“Who was her father?” Shaun, now back from the ice cream trip, whispered to Vin.  Sarai, for her part, was oblivious to the crisis at hand, and was laughing eagerly as Andar licked her as she licked a strawberry ice cream cone.

“Some wizard named Asuri,” Vin replied, and Tess’ ears perked up.

“Asuri?” the bard hissed, and Vin nodded.  Tess’ eyes went confused.  _But according to that yugoloth... and that mercane, and those others we asked... Asuri had no children?_

From the alleyway where Grumki was at work came a sudden roar... a half-orc shout of surprise and alarm.  Grumki’s massive form lumbered out of the alleyway, towards the party.  His face reflected shock and confusion of its own.

“The dead little girl!  She was no little girl!  She was a fiend!” Grumki screamed.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = = = = == =  
 0.o


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Bear with me... I have no notes of the rest of this adventure, so I am going off of memory entirely from events... 5 weeks ago?

*Unpleasant Surprises*

“A what?” Tess shouted in confusion, even as Annette began sliding away from the party.  

“Annette, wait!” Siabrey called.  “Wait!”

The young girl’s face was already twisting, changing, and two tiny horns had spouted from the crown of her head.  Her eyes reflected fear and terror, and she continued to slowly back further and further into the crowd.

“No,” she said, her voice panicky, “you’ll hurt me!  You’ll kill me!”

“No! We won’t Annette!” Siabrey shouted, not caring what the opinion of the others was.  _She might be a fiend herself, but she’s scared!  If we treat her with trust, we can find out why she is here!  Maybe she’s not here at all to watch us!_

“Annette, please!  Come back, and tell us why you are here!  We won’t hurt you!” Siabrey called plaintively again.  The screams of the girl as she watched her sister fall still rang in the Empress’ ears.

“No!  You won’t understand!  I... I’ve found you, I’ve finished what I needed to do!” the girl screeched, her skin now changing to a slightly rosy pink, two enormous, feathery wings sprouting from her back.

“An Erinyes!” Tess shouted.  “Stop her!”  Tess’ shouts were echoed by Grumki and Shaun, causing the young creature to suddenly leapt upwards, her wings flapping furiously as she rose into the air.

Vin’s face had changed.  The woman, who had formerly been so kind, compassionate, indeed understand, was now twisted in hate.  _I’ve been duped!_ her mind screamed, and hatred flowed into her limbs as she drew her bow, and pulled forth an arrow.  She aimed, even as the Erinyes twisted and turned in the air, and let loose.

By all accounts, Vin’s shot should have missed, by a very wide margin.  Yet it seemed her arrow was attached, by some kind of tether, to her quarry.  It twisted and turned, following the Erinyes through her vicious dodges.  The arrow slammed into Annette with vicious force.  The devil twisted and cartwheeled slightly before regaining her balance, continuing her rise upward into the air.  (Vin’s bow is very special... details at the end)

“Don’t kill her!” Siabrey shouted as Shaun also took aim, and another arrow slammed into the creature’s spine.  “Don’t kill her!  Shoot at her wings!”  Two more arrows slashed upwards from the party, both missing.

It was Aeron, finally, who uttered several arcane words, causing the devil to seize in mid-flight, causing her to fall like a stone (hold person).   In the midst of the crowd however, the party saw a mercane maneuver himself to catch her.  The tall bluish creature briefly grew horns, before suddenly blinking out of existence... teleportation.

“Dammit!” Siabrey gave a roar.  “We could’ve gotten information from her!  And she was scared!”

“She was a spy,” Tess countered, her own face furious, “didn’t you hear her?  She’d finished what she needed to do!  Why would she have accompanied you?  To confirm you were here!”

“I don’t like this one bit,” Shaun added.  “If she was a spy... then whoever took out the wizard up here will soon be after us... and an erinyes?  Aren’t those devils?”

“Yup,” Tess turned to him... she was still livid.  “Devils... probably want to take the staff and destroy it!”

“But she was... a little girl...” Siabrey said, still confused.  “I heard her scream when her sister was killed...”

“She lied.  Plain and simple,” Tess snapped.  “They were both devils I bet!  And...” suddenly Tess stopped, and stared at Sarai, who was looking between Shaun and the crowd where the Erinyes had fallen in confusion.  “Shaun?!  Your little girl!?  Check her out!”

“Paranoid, aren’t we?” Orion commented dryly.

“Yes!  I _AM_ paranoid after that!  Grumki!  Hidalas!  Is she evil?”

“Evil?  Maybe, if I haven’t eaten in a few days I’ll steal some bread... does that make me evil?” the little girl asked innocently as both clerics looked at her, uttering small divine prayers.  Both clerics got surprised looks, and looked at Tess, shaking their heads.

“She is neither good nor evil...” Hidalas said quietly.  “She, like most humans, is merely neutral.”

“Siabrey, any magic on her?” Tess pressed.  Reluctantly, the Empress opened her eyes to her special sight... and saw there was no magic either.

“There!  Happy?” Siabrey said testily.  “She’s a little girl!  Now, can we take care of her, and then put together our information to figure out what the hell we are going to do here!?”

“Calm, calm,” Shaun raised his hands, coming between the two.  “Now, I didn’t find any information on the mages... you Siabrey?”  The fighter shook her head, and Shaun turned to Tess.  “How about you?”

“I have a name... Asuri.  He’s an ancient mage, somewhat high-strung and irascible, but knowledgeable nontheless.” Tess had calmed down some... set at ease by the assurances of the others.  “I raised my eyebrows initially at Annette because Asuri does not have children.”

“How far is he from where we are?” Siabrey said, her voice also calmed down by the change of subject.  “A few days?”

“Three weeks, out in the Outlands by foot,” Tess said quietly.  “That’s six weeks to go talk to him, and come back.  Hey Aeron, do you have any means of teleporting us there, o Master Court wizard?”

“I don’t have the proper spellbooks to teleport groups,” Aeron said quietly.  “I’d recommend someone teleporting back using the chambers here, and getting the staff...”

“Maybe we could go straight from here to the Abyss, to save time?” Tess offered, causing Siabrey to groan.  Tess looked at her, the bard’s eyes softening considerably.  “I know... but going that route will let you get back to your Luke even sooner, dearest.”

“I know,” Siabrey kicked at a pebble.  “Aeron.. go.  Get the staff... and see if there’s a way for you to try and keep it from talking to us as much.”



While Aeron was back in their homeplane, a trip that would take a few days, the party set about trying to find someone, _anyone_ that would be able to take care of Sarai.  For a while, it seemed a possibility that she could be put in a boarding school, until they were informed it was a school for rich merchants... and cost a thousand platinum per year.  Somewhat miffed, Shaun convinced the party to take Sarai with... perhaps Asuri would know what to do with her.  Otherwise, they could just teleport her back to the home plane, to become a ward of the Imperial state.

When Aeron returned some three days later, the party was shocked not by his self satisfied grin, but what the staff looked like.  The plain, black staff, surmounted by a diamond, had a yellow sun disk of Pelor jammed into the other end, where the ‘Fire Stone’ would have normally gone.

“What?”

“I fixed it up so it doesn’t talk as much!” Aeron grinned.  “This here is the channeling icon of the High Glory of Pelor from the Iskeldrun temple himself!  Most powerful artifact of Church of Pelor in existence on our plane.  Graz’zt can still talk,” Aeron set the staff down, “but not nearly as often... maybe once or twice per day... at least thats how many times he tried to get into my head.  It was damn hard for me to resist... so someone else should carry this!”

“How about Grumki?” Tess offered.

“No!” Orion shouted.  “Don’t give an artifact like that to a wishy washy Kordling!”  Grumki frowned viciously at Orion, and the old staring contests between the lawful good monk and chaotic neutral cleric seemed as if they would start up again.  Orion suddenly gave a fierce grin.  “Let me carry it... and show Grumki the true ‘strength of Kord’ is in the mind!”

“Fine,” Grumki said.  “I shall show the strength of Kord by not using my backslap to congratulate you.”  The comment was delivered dryly, but prompted Shaun to start laughing heavily.

A few hours later, the party packed up their items, and headed out into the Outlands, the name of a wizard named Asuri in their heads, and on many of their minds, the fate of a small little girl, who eagerly and rabidly ate through trail rations as if she’d never seen that much food in a long time...

= = = == = = = = == = == == = = = == = == = == = = == = == 

Vynystra’s Bow is a modified Skybow, which I made myself.

*Luminar's Skybow of Vengeance*
Luminar was a cleric of the elven god Corellon Latherian, whose worshippers now dwindle in numbers in the Empire.  During those ancient days, the boundaries between planes were not as hard to cross... and unfortunately, the cleric's love, the elf Syllistra, was killed by a demon.  He then, along with a mage friend, Lumistryra, created this powerful weapon, which he then used to hunt down her killers.  His quest was not satisfied in his lifetime... and now his anger has found its home in this bow.

Lumiar's Skybow of Vengeance is a +2 holy composite longbow.  In addition, once per day, the wielder may launch an arrow against any target known to be in range, and the arrow travels to the target around all forms of cover, even around corners.  Essentially it is a patriot arrow.

Game stats:  +2 composite longbow [1d8/x3 damage (1d8+2d6 damage when striking an evil creature)]


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Trip to See a Hermit, and Many Other Surprises*

The party found the Outlands not too different from the lands of the Empire that they left behind.  It took them a full two days to reach the edge of Sigil.  There, the city was still dense as ever, though it suddenly stopped, as if a knife had cut a line between it and the rest of the Outlands.

The Outlands themselves were much as the old lands of the Empire itself... rolling green hills covered in fields and forests.  Some of the trees were rather unusual; Tess at one point swore one of the trees spoke.  In the skies above, the party could see strange birds flying alongside the eagles and sparrows the party expected.  One species of bird had four wings... which Tess recognized as an arrowhawk.

The party still remained jittery... the mystery of what happened to the wizard sent by the Court Mages’ still hung in there heads.  With the escape of the erinyes only a few days prior in Sigil, they had no doubt the beast was now after them.  Indeed, they were jittery enough that one night Grumki nearly prayed to Kord for a flamestrike on a mere bat.  For her part, Sarai giggled when it flew overhead, asking if it was a “nightbird.”

Only a few days from their final destination (or so they hoped, Shaun had misgivings about the directions they’d recieved), the party decided to form camp, and rest for the night.  1st watch, held by Tess and Aeron, went uneventfully.  On second watch, however, Orion spotted something unusual...


“Look, Orion, doesn’t she look cute!” Siabrey cooed quietly, looking at Sarai.  The girl’s tiny form was snuggled close to the side of her sleeping benefactor, even taking to snoring lightly like Shaun.  As Orion’s eyes went to her, the little girl’s arm stretched up, and the noise of a tiny yawn came through the air.

“I think you woke her,” the monk said dryly.  The little girl was now sitting up, and slowly climbing out of her covers.  

“I’ll check on her,” Orion rolled his eyes, noting Siabrey wasn’t moving.  The monk quietly walked over towards her.  “Sarai, dear, what’s wrong?  You have a bad dream?”

The girl had turned away from him, and was walking into the woods.  She said nothing to his question.

“Sarai, honey, come back!” Orion said softly, walking after her, “It’s not safe!”  

The little girl kept walking... and Orion became more concerned, as thoughts of the _other_ two little girls the party had run into in Sigil came to his head.

“Siabrey, wake everyone!” the monk called quietly, still following her.  He then turned back to Sarai, and called again for her to come back.  Her head turned, and Orion wasn’t sure what it was... something about her eyes just wasn’t _right_.  Chills ran up his spine, as she turned back, and suddenly broke into a dead sprint, one that was far faster than a little girl should have been capable of.  As Orion stood there, stunned and debating what to do, she was quickly racing ahead.  

_The staff!_ Orion’s mind raced.  True, Graz’zt had tried to talk to him, but sadly, the demon lord had found Orion to be quite a bore... a “goody two-shoes,” and, “pansy,” were what Graz’zt had devolved into calling him.  The monk spun back around, and grabbed the staff.  By this point, Sarai was a full sixty feet into the woods, and for a moment, Orion lost sight of her.

“What the hell did you wake us for?” a sharp complaint arose from Tess.  

“Sarai ran into the woods,” Orion said plainly, “and she didn’t look _right_, I can’t explain it.  It looked almost like she was twisting or changing.  Maybe it was my eyes.”

“Sarai!” Shaun called, and started walking out after her.  “Sarai, come back!  Where are you?”  He was now trotting in her direction, and he caught a glimpse of something large and grotesque.  It was covered with greenish scales, with a snake-like head.  The monk gave a shout and screamed at the creature, before charging it to deliver a furious blow.

It was at that moment that it all began.

The beast stepped back from him, and suddenly everyone in the party heard a loud, commanding voice.  It was not the voice of a child, but the voice of something different to everyone.

To Siabrey, it was a combination of her mother and Luke.  To Tess, it was her parents, coupled with... surprisingly, the voice of Pellaron.  To Shaun, it was Elenya’s voice.  To Orion, it was the headmaster of his order.

To Orion, the voice called in a dominating male voice, “Orion Mystralis!  Thou hast served this band of brothers well!  Thou hath carried thy burden long enough.  Brothers doth serve brothers, and now we have come to serve you!  Hand us thy staff, and we shall bear it to its destination!”

For a split second, Orion stood, staring ahead as the voice echoed in his head, before his mind snapped back.  _Master Cenobis is not here!  He was not aware there were other planes!  That cannot be him!  That is some beast!_  The monk’s grip on the staff only tightened.

To everyone else, the voice’s siren call varied, but with the  same basic demand:   “Your friend Orion is no friend!  He intends to take the staff for himself, and use it to destroy what you love, and become an Emperor far more terrible than Graz’zt himself!  Take the staff from him!  Give it to us!  We shall ensure its proper destruction!”

For Siabrey, the voice came first as a silent whisper from Lucius... a lover’s whisper, that she should grab the staff.  Then it shifted to her mother, an advising, in some ways, commanding tone.  Siabrey’s mind, for several seconds, hung on the precipice of charging Orion, tackling him, and taking the staff, but her mind shook free of the powerful _suggestion_.

For Shaun, the voice was of Elenya, and three children’s voices he’d never heard before.  The smaller voices screamed for daddy to get them the staff if they loved him, to which Elenya’s pleasant soprano was added, simply saying, “Hon, if you get this for them, I think they’ll be quiet... then we can spend some alone time!”  Something about the way Elenya winked in the mental image tipped him off that it wasn’t real, and he too shook off the image.

Tess, however, was not as fortunate.  While her mother’s harpings and her father’s gentle persuadings she was able to resist, the simple, soft voice of the fallen paladin was far too insidious.  It uttered in her mind that he could be brought back if the staff was taken from Orion.  A shriek of sonic darts had been ready on Tess’ lips, but these suddenly found themselves redirected...

...at Orion.

It came as an avalanche of noise, a shriek high and horrible, thundering over his ears and shaking him to his very bones.  The monk stumbled under the furious sonic hammerblow, fortunate that Tess was aiming to knock him unconscious, not kill him.  He managed to shake off the blows, and still managed to deliver a series of vicious assaults on the unknown beast in front of him.

“Back away!” Grumki shouted, slightly too late as Hidalas’ prayers to Tarantor were answered and a column of fire shattered downward from the sky, immolating the creature for several seconds.  To the half-orc’s suprise, Orion backflipped furiously, and deftly dodged all the flames that tried to lick him, before leaping back into the fray.

Siabrey charged forward, her blades upraised.  The fighter’s flaming blades (yes, by this point both her katana and her washazaki were +2 flaming weapons) sliced hard and true through the creature, but the beast seemed to not be harmed by the flames on her weapon.

Both Shaun and Vin sent arrows flashing towards the creature as well.  Shaun, disbelieving that the little girl he had rescued had turned into this monstrousity, missed badly, his arrow skittering through the trees high and to the right of where the creature was.  

Vin’s shots, however, went true.  All four arrows slammed deep into the creature’s chest, and seemed to flash with brilliant energy as they hit (holy damage).  The creature seemed to reel especially hard from this blow, but nonetheless remained standing, even after Aeron sent a lightning bolt in its direction.
As a matter of fact, the snake headed beast backed away from Orion again, and a blast of unholy fire exploded in the middle of the party.  While most managed to shrug off some of the worse effects, poor Geoffrey was left stumbling around, his senses all impaired by the aura of evil and death that covered the area (_unholy blight_).

Orion found himself suddenly in a precarious position.  The creature in front of him bared her fangs as he charged, and he could plainly see that not only were they as long as his hand, but that some bluish-green slime dripped from them.  A party member was blasting him with energy... and to top everything off... a familiar voice came into his head.

”Goody two-shoes, Graz’zt sneered into his mind,  “You have a habit of not listening to me, but listen well now!”

“Why should I listen to you?” Orion snarled back, as he delivered another furious series of punches and kicks on the beast.  “You, like this thing, are evil.  In my opinion, you both deserve destruction!”

”That creature is an old acquaintance of mine... Ubaranian... a kataloth,” Graz’zt’s voice called. ”Do NOT give me over to her!  ]”I WILL NOT be degraded to be misused by a mere yugoloth! the staff snarled.   “No one knows who she is in the employ of!  I could end up in devil’s hands for all I know!”

“With that tone,” Orion grunted as another punch landed in the beast’s neck, “maybe I should hand you over, just to tick you off!”

She would merely use my powers to take over plane after plane, including yours... destroying your precious little monastery, your precious little Empire, and likely killing all your precious little friends.  Can’t you see that, dim one?  While I hate you, and you hate me... in this matter we are allies!”

“You,” *grunt*, “are talking intelligently for once,” *smack*, “your evil piggishness!”

 “Be grateful I am bound in this staff with this ungodly Pelor trash stuck on, otherwise I would show you manners... and then I would make you into a proper ruler!”

Another frightening screech from Tess (she failed her save) sent more sonic energy slamming into Orion, and the monk found himself wavering... wobbling.  With the voices raging in his head, his ears ringing, his sense of balance gone, he could feel himself fading, ever so slowly, as the blissful darkness of unconsciousness threatened to pull him into its blissful grip.  

Siabrey’s sword flashed even more furiously, cutting more and deeper gouges into the creature’s sides, and more fire from Shaun, Vin, and Aeron slashed into it.  To the party’s chagrin, some of their damage to it seemed to be healing, as wounds filled over, and the beast merely backed away again.

The beast then turned its attentions to its most immediate threat, Siabrey.  It suddenly lunged forward, and its massive teeth ripped into her shoulder.  Siabrey let out a scream, and watched in horror as the beast’s jaws seemed to shudder as it pumped the bluish-green ichor into her veins.  For a second, she felt woozy and shaky, but as the creature let go, she momentarily realized that her arms and legs still moved fine... and she responded with several more vicious thrusts and slashes.

Shaun’s arrow once again went wide, but this night, as always, Vin’s shots rang true.  Three of her arrows found the creature’s belly, brilliant flashes echoing as they impacted, causing the beast to reel.  Carefully, uttering words of arcane, she let loose her fourth arrow at the beast’s feet.  The arrow flew downward, though just before hitting the ground, it suddenly angled upwards.  As the beast roared in pain and confusion, the arrow slammed into its mouth from below, avoiding thick skull and deep muscle.  It only had to pierce thin flesh at the roof of the beast’s mouth before burying itself in the creature’s brain.   The kataloth tumbled to the ground, death having claimed its body.



“Hieroneous’ Hognose!” Shaun swore, not caring who heard, “Are you alright Tess?”

The bard had suddenly collapsed when the beast had fallen.  Her breathing was quick and shallow, though she was able to rise on her own.

“W...what happened?” Tess asked, sincerely confused.  Siabrey walked over and put her wounded shoulder around her friend.

“The beast took control of you, and was using you to attack Orion,” the fighter explained before wincing.  “It tried to talk to me too... it wanted us to give it the staff.”

“It was a kataloth,” Orion said, still holding his pounding head.  “I have no clue what they are... and thanks Tess for the headache that I don’t think time can even fix.”

“The strength of Kord can fix anything!” Grumki roared cheerfully, glad to see his friends were alright.  “First, we’ll start with the wounded Empress, and then you, good monk!”

“A kataloth?” Tess questioned as Siabrey was healed.  “Those are yugoloths... daemons of pride... they tempt... I must have failed their test,” the bard looked down.  _I failed everyone_ her mind wept.

Even though his head hurt mightily, Orion gave her a pat on the head.  He coudl read that she felt horrible for what happened... and he knew she wasn’t really to blame.

“All of us have bad days, now and then I suppose... just make sure you don’t aim your bad day at me ever again!” he grinned.

It was with much trepidation that the party continued onward.  Five days after the incident with Sarai, they finally came across a large cottage, removed from the road.  AS the party gingerly walked down the path towards it, Siabrey swore she saw a tree start to follow them, and Shaun complained that he saw eyes on the picket fence.

After they had gotten about thirty feet along the path, a loud, booming voice echoed in their minds.

“Whaddaya want!?”

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = = = = == = == = = == == 

Here is the effective end of session 20.  The end of the session was rushed, and so more of the questions posed were answered at the start of the next session than during the end of this one.  The next session was the official CAMPAIGN FINALE, so stayed tuned for not only that, but bonus sessions afterwards (the players came up with the idea of a “10 years later” session for fun... which I will also type up).

As for Sarai, she was a kataloth, a daemon of pride.  Corruption, corruption galore.  And as a DM, I actually fouled up... I didn't use her most insidious capability.  Normally, if she can talk to someone for three round successfully, she can make their alignment change one step toward neutral evil, starting with the alignment itself.  She can do this on successive days.  She didn't use this once (PCs, thank your lucky behinds... otherwise Grumki would've become... DARK GRUMKI! Chaotic Neutral to Chaotic Evil... hehehe  )

The stats for the kataloth are somewhere in the Creature Catalogue forums, and created by someone on this site.  Sadly, my mind befuddles me as to where... its been too long since I accessed the thread (about... seven weeks now I think).  I'll keep looking, and when I find it, I'll post the link here.


----------



## Parlan

Great update. I m looking forward to seeing what the devil plan next, and whether the little girl that Shaun picked up is all that she seems. [cue evil laugh]



			
				Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> It was Aeron, finally, who uttered several arcane words, causing the devil to seize in mid-flight, causing her to fall like a stone (hold person).




Problem though: isn t Hold Person ineffective against devils? 

Secondly, are called shots allowed in your game, they ve been mentioned in previous posts and I m wondering whether this is diplomatic license, good roleplaying or whether you actually use them.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Parlan said:
			
		

> Problem though: isn t Hold Person ineffective against devils?
> 
> Secondly, are called shots allowed in your game, they ve been mentioned in previous posts and I m wondering whether this is diplomatic license, good roleplaying or whether you actually use them.




I'm not sure.  Everything from that point on happened in the space of about an hour, so things were kind of rushed. *shrug*  I called that it worked at the time... if it didn't... oops.

I'd allow called shots, its just no one asked for them that I can think of.  When you read descriptions like that, its because I tend to treat confirmed criticals like that.  So to sum things up, its more literary and descriptor than anything.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Oh, and as for the fate of Sarai, the little girl Shaun picked up, read above 

The start of the final regular session... session 21...

*A Wizard Named Asuri*

“Great wizard Asuri!” Tess called, “we come seeking your wisdom and guidance!”  _They said he was testy that he wasn’t held in the same regard as the other well-known mages... maybe if I inflate his ego slightly..._

“Go away!  Go find... Mordenkainen,” the wizard’s voice was singsong in mockery, “or Leomund!  Or that bastard Rary!  Go find him!  They’ll tell you the answer to your questions!  Leave me the hell alone!”  

“Um, Tess?” Shaun said worriedly, “the trees are moving closer.  Hurry?”

The bard glanced around quickly, and saw indeed that the poplars and beeches around them had moved closer.  Their limbs seemed to stretch overhead, creaking ever closer...

“They are not here in our hour of need, great Asuri!  An entire world depends on your assistance, and would be in your debt should you help!” Tess called hurriedly, as the creaking noises grew louder.  “Please help us!  We know it was you that created the Telepathic Bond spell, not Rary!  We thank you for that great gift you made so-”

“What?” The trees stopped moving suddenly, only a few feet from the party’s heads.  The voice itself was decidedly different... curious, not angry.

“I said we know it was you that made the Telepathic Bond spell!” Tess repeated, flushed with relief.

There was another creak... but this one was of the door to the cottage swinging open.  A small man, old beyond years with an unkempt mane of white hair, stood in the doorway.  Despite his seemingly decrepit age, his eyes still flashed with keen intelligence.

“Come forward,” his real voice echoed in the air.  It was soft and tinny, with only a slight cracking due to age.  A wrinkled hand beckoned them forward.  “Come on,” the ancient gave a grin, baring surprisingly white and straight teeth, “I don’t bite!”

Tess gave a nervous laugh as she stepped through the threshold into the house... the rest of the party either stared or gawked, somewhat in fear.  If what Tess and those in the city said were true, this old man’s powers likely approached that of the entire power of the Empire itself...

“Sit... sit sit sit,” he motioned towards a few decidedly rickety looking chairs.  Tess, Orion, Siabrey and Shaun took the four chairs present, the others deigning to stand.  The old man scuttled into another room, before coming back, some papers in hand.  “I am so excited!  It isn’t often that people arrive that know what actually happened so many years ago!”

“Well,” Shaun started, before Siabrey rudely elbowed him into silence.

“We know it was you that created that spell... we’ve used it quite often,” Tess gave the old man a nod, even as her eyes smiled thanks to Siabrey for shutting up the rogue.  “And we hope that the wisdom that created that spell so long ago can be used again to help us on our quest to save our world.”

“Ah... which world is that?  Faerun? Greyhawk? Celestia?” the old man arched an eyebrow and grinned.  “Oh, wouldn’t I love to show up Elminster or Mordenkainen by doing their own work for them!”

“Um... no,” Siabrey offered.  “Our world is...” her mind went blank.  Her world had place names... Iskeldrun, Irulas, Holstean, The Empire... but her mind suddenly realized this man likely wouldn’t be able to place those... at least right away.  And she didn’t know the formal name for her world.

“Auzerin,” Aeron said quickly, saving the Empress from too long an embarassing pause.

“Ah... I haven’t visited that world in... two millenia at least,” the old man said thoughtfully.  “Nice place... though not civilized yet.  You civilized?” he leaned forward.  “You know?  Cities?  Academies?”

Siabrey was taken aback momentarily that someone could ask something like that.  Of course The Empire was civilized!  Iskeldrun had a million souls within its walls, and hundreds of thousands more just outside those white barriers!  Irulas had over a hundred thousand! As did other cities in the Empire!

“Yes, we have,” Tess said quickly.  “Unfortunately others have noticed, and had designs on destroying our world.”

Tess went on to give a quick explanation of the Demon War, starting with the Countess misusing the staff.  Then, she went into the demons marching, the battles, the fighting, and finally ended explaining their quest... and who they were exactly.

“Ah,” Asuri said as he thoughtfully ran a hand over his beard, “so Graz’zt is inside that thing?”  A bony, wrinkled finger pointed towards the staff.  The party nodded.

The wizard let out a cackle, and sprung up from his chair.  In the blink of an eye, he half-shuffled, half ran towards Orion, and stood by him, and extended a finger, tweaking the staff several times.

“Oh _Graz’zt_?  You in there old boy!  The tables have turned, haven’t they, old man!” Asuri cackled.  Giggling, the ancient creature went back to his seat.  Seeing the party staring at him in shock and disbelief, the wizard waved his hand.  “Myself and Graz’zt had a run in several millenia ago.  I’m still bitter.”

“Um... now, how do we neutralize this thing properly?” Tess asked, hoping to bring the old man back on topic.  The wizard gave a slight cackle.  

“Easy.  I should know, considering I helped make it!”  After another glance around the party, he looked at them directly.  “Don’t ask why.  Millenias ago... this wasn’t its original purpose... its been altered.”

“You must not break it... you have heard that hmm?”  The party nodded, and Asuri leaned back and continued.  “The end with the diamond... originally it was the frosty end... the power of a staff of frost.  You must quench it in the fires of the Abyss.”

“Where in the Abyss?  There’s millions of places there!” Shaun complained, and the old wizard merely held up a finger, telling him to be patient.

“Hmmm... where to...  Well, I could send you to the Hag’s place, but thats too dangerous... hmm... where to...”  His verbal musings continued for a few minutes, until a suddenly, “Aha!” burst from his lips.

“The Noisesome Vale!”  he grinned at his memory.  “The balor that used to rule there has vanished, no one knows where to!  That should make the pursuit of you more disorganized!”  He cackled again.  “No one would expect that!  Though,” he suddenly became serious, and leaned towards the party, “watch out for the worms.”

“Worms?”

“The worms in the lava!  They call it the Noisesome Vale because of the noise the worms make while sliding next to each other through the lava... sadly, for some reason, that also makes those areas the only ones breathable.”  He shrugged.  “Dip it in the lava, and it should be neutralized.”

“And the other end?” Tess asked.

“Hmmm...” the wizard’s face went deeply grave.  “For that end, which you’ve attached... what is that?”

“A holy sun disk of Pelor,” Aeron said somewhat abashedly.

“Ah... I bet that’s making Graz’zt squirm a tad!” he grinned momentarily, before seriousness returned to his voice.  “To get rid of that end, you’ll need a trip to Thanatos.  Originally that was the fiery end... a staff of fire.  I see its been changed.” Asuri turned his head to the side thoughtfully, before continuing.  

“Thanatos is cold, icy... but be careful!  It is home to Orcus himself... and he would have no problem killing you to get his undead paws on this staff!”

“Orcus?” Siabrey asked slowly, as Tess gave a groan.

“Orcus... god of the undead... a powerful demon that was killed and rose again.  He has many worshippers on our world, and I’m guessing on many others as well...” Tess explained, before Asuri cut her off.

“Yes... and Orcus is an old enemy of Graz’zt.  Orcus, no doubt, would love to get this staff, and either use it for his own ends, or destroy Graz’zt, breaking the balance...”

“Great... so we’ve got one abandoned world to head to, and the other one has tons of creepy evil undead that will be hunting for us!  What else could go bad?” Orion groaned.

“The final place you must take this will be Graz’zt’s Palace on Azzgrat, his home world. There-”

“His _palace?!_” Siabrey shrieked.  “I might have only been a yeoman four months ago, but palaces are usually swarming with servants, guards, and retainers... and I don’t know about you, but servants, guards and retainers of someone like Graz’zt don’t sound like people I’d love to meet!”

“Couple this with the fact that Graz’zt’s servants likely would love to take the staff themselves, or destroy it and free themselves...” Tess added, and howls of protest and fear from the party reached a new crescendo.

“Quiet!  Shush!” Asuri commanded suddenly.  “You merely need to leave it there!  You all sound as if you all are being sent on a death sentence!  Its not a death sentence!”

“No, its not,” Shaun nodded his head in agreement, “I’d put the odds against us at 20-1.”

“Thank you, Captain Encouragement!” Tess growled.

Asuri gave a sigh, and waved his hands around till the party quieted back down.  “Regardless, those are the steps that must be done to neutralize the staff.  The icy end, with the diamond, must be warmed in the lava of the Noisesome Vale for several seconds.  The end that now has... Pelor’s disk... stuck to it must be quenched in the cold of Thanatos, and then the staff must be left in Graz’zt’s Palace.”

“Well,” Tess said finally, “how can we repay you, Master Asuri?  Without your help, we wouldn’t have known where to start!”

“Hmm... how about you tell people the truth about me and Rary... if you all are really nobles in your world, perhaps one world can learn the truth of the past!” he smiled, and held out a hand.  “That would be repayment enough!”



“Boy, was he a kook,” Shaun growled as the party set up camp a few days later on their return trip to Sigil.  They needed to get Pyrion... as well as some potions or oils to protect against heat and cold.  It would be another three weeks before they’d even _start_ their journey to the Abyss.  Fortunately, Asuri had also provided them with a token item... a failed experiment on his part.

The device looked like a simple box... however, when the name of a place was said, an image of it danced above.  Originally, one was supposed to concentrate on that place’s image, and one would teleport there (a component of all personal teleport spells).  The device only provided the image... the teleportation section of it was broken.  Hopefully, when used in conjunction with Pyrion’s teleportation device, the party could control somewhat where they went...

“A necessary kook,” Tess rejoined the rogue.  “At least now we have an idea of where to go.”  The bard was busily setting up her bedroll, when she noticed Siabrey nearby.  The fighter was holding her head.  “Siabrey?  Something wrong?”

“No,” came a quiet reply.  “I’m fine.”  She looked up, and Tess could see her friend’s eyes were slightly wide... the familiar sign that she was having a headache.

“Stop lying,” Tess chided her, before rumaging through her pack.  The bard pulled out some more small vials, with the stamps of various alchemist shops on them.  “Here, take one of these.  They help with headaches.”

“Wow... you’re quite the walking alchemist’s shop,” Shaun observed with a smirk, “What game is it going to be next?  When do we play ‘pedicure the paralyzed?’”  

Siabrey’s headache only made her glower towards Shaun even darker... and the rogue laughed.

“His nails needed cleaning,” she growled, before downing the vial Tess had handed her.  Inwardly, she was a little worried.  She remembered when Elenya had a vicious headache like this, and what it had indicated.  She mentally shook off the thought, and dismissed it.



Much later that night, Siabrey and Geoffrey found themselves on watch.

“Empress?” the halfling asked sweetly, even innocently, “can I have some of your wineskin?  Please?  Its been four weeks!”

“Fine,” Siabrey pulled the skin free and tossed it towards the gleeful halfling.  She’d long since grown tired of his complaints... she could see why this night Shaun had insisted someone else take watch with the small man.

The fighter felt strange... a tad woozy for some reason.  It annoyed her.  A few minutes of that feeling, coupled with listening to Geoffrey’s slurps as her wineskin was drained, was enough to send her rumaging through Tess’ pack for another alchemist’s vial.

She would only realize later that her bending down took her out of the arrow’s path.

A sharp _thwack_ cracked through the air, and an arrow quivering in the tree behind Siabrey.  The fighter was immediately on her feet, all thoughts of wooziness of pain gone, her blades both flaming in the air.  Her ears acutely listened to the woods, trying, straining to hear anything.

She saw and heard nothing.

“Take a look!  There’s a note!” Geoffrey pointed, shouting altogether too loudly for the situation.  Siabrey gave him a growl, and turned.  True enough, there was a note impaled by the letter into the tree.  Siabrey yanked the arrow out, and began reading the note...

And her face fell.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Day that Tess Snapped*

_ “Travelers in Possession of the Staff:
I have a proposal that thou might wish to hear before risking thine lives in the depths of the Abyss.  A proposal that might keep thine human hides safely cool, and still gain the results thou seekest.  There are powers that wish for the same as thee regarding Graz’zt.  Remain close by, so I might find thee.  

An Unlikely Friend”_

“I’m in favor of bolting back to Sigil was quickly as possible,” Shaun said, voice shaking slightly.  “I don’t like the idea of someone knowing we have the staff and wanting to talk to us about ‘alternatives.’”

“Said alternatives probably involve us dead, I bet,” Orion said dryly.  “To my surprise, I must back the rogue on this one.”

“Well, lets get a move on, then,” Tess said quietly, her demeanor unusually calm in comparison to her frantic comrades.  Inwardly, her mind was roiling.

_Who would send a note like this?  A friend of Asuri’s?  No... the old man wouldn’t rat us out if he wanted us to spread the truth about his past that badly... who else...

What about the girl in Sigil?  The erinyes?  That means..._

“Devils,” Tess said quietly.

“Great... so our little girl spy got back to her superiors,” Siabrey grunted, as she hefted supplies onto her horse’s back.  “Just great!  Tess, why are you chuckling?” The fighter’s face looked at her friend in confusion, as the end of a light laugh left Tess’ lips.

“Oh nothing,” Tess said to her friend.  “Just thinking about how it just seems that everyone and their uncle is after us now... demons, devils... celestials maybe?”  _And how the next demon or devil I see… be they child, man, woman, dog, or whatnot, I am going to blast them!  I don’t care!  I’m TIRED of pussyfooting around these bastards!_

“Thank goodness Anias saw the light,” Siabrey commented flatly.  On their way to see Asuri, Luke’s guardian angel had returned, with several other archons on a rogue mission to dispense with the staff.  A shouting match between Siabrey and Anias had ensued, and the asura’s angel cohorts had finally left him, and he’d chased after them.   “Too many damn fools after us.”



The party rode long and hard the next few days, managing to shave nearly three days off of their trip, before their hurried retreat was interrupted.

It was nearly a week out from Asuri’s house that the party found themselves galloping through a rainstorm.  As their horses seemed to slow in the mud, they all heard a voice come into their heads... quiet, soothing...

”Why did you run so far?  I had to spend several days looking for you.”  The voice came from within their heads, not without.

“Who are you?!” Tess reined up, and shouted into the air.  _By Corellon’s tonenails, this is getting out of hand!  Devils, Yugoloths, Demons!  Who the hell now!?_  Her horse’s breath obscured her vision for a few seconds as the patter of rain striking the ground.

”Someone of great importance, who is willing to assist you in your quest... I merely ask you to stop and listen to my case, before you judge me or my request.”

“Why do you hide?” Siabrey called, her eyes searching around for something.  While visually she couldn’t see anything, her magic sight caught a massive glow of magic about 60 feet ahead of the party on the road.  “We would be more willing to listen to someone that would be willing to come out and talk to us!”

”I am invisible... until I am sure that you will listen, and not bring harm to  me.  Call me cautious, but I have heard of your battle history... many in the Nine Hells would be proud to have that many demon skins on their belts!”

_So you are a devil,_ Tess’ mind groaned.  _Why does it seem evil is always following us, always trying to tempt us, trying to hurt us!?  Which bastard are you?!_

“We won’t harm you!” Siabrey called out.  “And your invisibility is pointless, I can see your magic, ahead of us!  Talk in the open, and let us discuss this like civilized beings!”  The fighter had already alighted from her horse.  

”Very well, I shall discuss this with you face to face,” the voices in their heads said.   “However, I wish the Empress to be the only one to approach me, as it looks she speaks for all of you.”

Siabrey gave a quick look at the other party members.  Shaun shook his head slightly, but to her surprise, both Orion and Tess gave vigorous nods.  She walked over beside Vin, and then turned back to the shimmering point she alone could see.

“Creature, I request that I may bring my bodyguard close by.  Otherwise, I fear Vin would be apprehensive!  And by what name may I call you, so that I may properly address you!” Siabrey called out.  _What are you... perhaps your name can jog Tess’ or Aeron’s memory, so I’ll know better what I am facing.  You are clearly powerful... to have tracked us this far..._

”You may keep the archer nearby.”  To the front of the party, where Siabrey alone stared, the rain and air seemed to shimmer, and shudder.  From the pregnant bank of magic stepped a creature out of most mortal men’s dreams.

She was tall... fully as tall as Lucius, her skin a rich cinnamon-brown.  Her hair was raven black, hanging down to her back.  Her eyes shone like beautiful rubies, and as she stepped further out of the massive pall of magic that once surrounded her, small, black, leathery wings showed on her back, as did a slim, forked tail.  Without her wings or tail, one would not have been able to distinguish her from an exquisite example of human perfection.

 “As for my name... you have a right to know who you deal with.  My name is Baalphegor... my consort is Mephistopheles, a Prince of Hell.  My father is Asmodeus himself.  They have sent me here to gain from you this artifact you carry, that we might end the Blood War... once and for all.”

Those names meant nothing to Siabrey... she was not versed in the politics of other planes, but Tess’ mind sharpened suddenly.  _Asmodeus is the Prince of Hell... and Mephistopheles is one of the other great princes of the devils...  if what she claims is true, then all the weight of the Nine Hells is coming to bear on us!

Why?! Why do they all want to bother us?  Why do they all threaten us!?  We want to be left alone!  We want to get this evil away from us, and go home!

Enough is enough!_

“Milady,” Siabrey bowed partially, assuming the names meant she was of some high ranking blood.  The creature, a devil she assumed from Tess’ earlier statements, seemed pleased at the show of deference.  “We have directions on how to neutralize this device... and if you say you wish it neutralized as well, you will let us go on our way.  We want the same, do we not?”

 “My simple Empress,” the devil said, a smile crossing her lips,  “You do not understand.  We do not merely want the staff you carry... we require it.  For thousands of years, the Blood War has spilt the blood of devils and demons alike... we seek to crush the demons once and for all... would you not like to see the demons crushed as well?” her words dripped persuasion, but Siabrey’s mind firmly stood where it was.

_”Can you hear me?”_ Siabrey heard Aeron’s voice in her head.  The fighter mentally said yes, easily recognizing the spell _Rary’s_, no  _Asuri’s Telepathic Bond_ she corrected herself.

_”What do we do now?”_ she heard Shaun ask quietly as the devil continued to talk.  _”Aeron, can you teleport us out of here?!  Or can we outrun her?!”_

 “You are talking amongst yourselves, are you not?  I can feel the magic connecting between all of you.  Let me continue my logic... you all seem reasonable, and I trust you aren’t foolish.  You wish for Graz’zt to not bother your world ever again?  Give us the staff... and he’ll never bother your world, nor any other worlds ever again.  And... assisting us will provide your Empire with many powerful allies, Empress...” the devil offered enticingly.  ”Uncounted legions of disciplined devils at your call, should you need them... we’d even be able to make a bound agreement to not try to take over your world... and a devil, unlike a demon, IS as good as his word...

“Before we make any decision on whether you get the staff, I want you to agree not to harass our world,” Siabrey said quickly.  _She’s  brought up the legalistic side of devils... so I’ll use it against her.  We can’t run from her... and we can’t take her out... we need to make her want to go away... set up terms that she has to go back to check with Asmodir and Mephis-whatshisnot before she can agree... and then we can ride like hell back to Sigil, and get out of her reach!_

 “That normally would be a massive, extensive request, my dear Empress... but this situation is grave, and the potential rewards for us, admittedly, are quite large in comparison to such a small promise.  I would have to discuss that, however, with others in the Court of the Nine Hells.  In the meantime, let us discuss matters we can decide here...”

As the reasoning and debate continued, no one took note when Tess sidled up next to Shaun.  She leaned over towards him, her mouth open as if she was going to speak...

...and then an ear-shattering shriek thundered through the air, directly at the Princess of Hell.

The creature seemed to reel from the blow, stumbling backwards under the fury of the blast.  To Tess’ chagrin and horror, the beast did not turn to dust as she expected... instead, Baalphegor let loose a roar of pain and anger.  (Tess tried a _Destroy utterly with sound_, and failed)

 “Treasonous whores!  If you wish to fight, then so be it! she screamed at them, her eyes now glowing feral.  She opened her mouth in a snarl, and her once perfect white teeth suddenly grew long, sharp, and black.  Claws sprang from her fingers and toes, and she took alight, hovering just off of the ground.

“Tess!” Siabrey screamed at the bard in a fury.  _Dammit!  How the frick are we supposed to defeat... THIS THING!?_ the fighter’s mind screamed, even as she drew her two blades.  Talking by this point was hopeless, just from the creature’s eyes.  “We’ve got to fight now!” Siabrey screamed at everyone, dashing away from Baalphegor towards the rest of the group.

As those words left the fighter’s lips, Baalphegor let loose with a ferocious scream of her own, one of her clawed hands now extended directly at the party.  Arcs of blue energy lanced between her fingers, and slashed out towards the party.  The bolt of lightning slammed full bore into Siabrey, hitting her with mind-shattering force.  

The bolt then seemed to arc from her to those closest to her... Vin, Geoffrey, Tess, and Orion.  This blast was less powerful than the one that hit the fighter, but nonetheless, Geoffrey was badly mauled.  The blast them arced from these four to the other members of the party, until everyone had recieved a powerful jolt of electric power. (_chain lightning,_ as cast by a 20th level sorcerer.  The party was really lucky that I rolled crappy for her damage... only 80 points.  Once half the party passed their reflex saves, this cut the damage taken down considerably.  Poor Geoffrey right off the bat found almost all his hit points gone, though).

Siabrey was immediately in the devil’s face, her blades flashing to and fro, only cutting a few gashes into the creature, whose skin seemed tougher than steel.  Geoffrey’s arrow shot at her was deflected with no problems (DR 30/+3).  More alarmingly, the lightning bolt that Aeron attempted to launch at her fizzled just in front of her (SR 31).  Panicked, Shaun fired an arrow that flew wide.

Orion charged to his position in front, and delivered a furious series of body blows and kicks on Baalphegor.  The devil staggered backwards, reeling under the hits (Orion’s fists now count as +3 weapons).  Vin fired a slew of arrows, and while all hit, only one seemed to do any kind of damage.  The others seemed to hit her, and immediately fall from her body, leaving her unharmed.

The Princess of Hell then backed away from the party, and pointed a finger at Tess.  A word filled with unholy power came from the beasts lips, and Tess felt her very soul being yanked out of her body.  For a split second, the bard felt the world spinning about her, her vision going black.  Her spirit, filled with fury and anger at all of this evil that had kept hunting them, harassing them, following them, pushed the darkness away. (_finger of death_, Tess passed her save, barely)

Tess recovered enough to launch three sonic screams at the devil, the sonic darts finally piercing the devil’s protections, and impacting her fully.  Baalphegor reeled again, stumbling backwards.  The devil then launched, with a vicious, sharp word, a blast of unholy energy over the party, further hurting many who were already nigh unto death’s door.  The powerful wave of energy knocked Geoffrey to the ground, and left Tess, Shaun, and Aeron all nearly dead.

Siabrey didn’t know much about magic, but she knew when someone pointed a single finger at one of her friends and uttered frankly horrific words, it wasn’t good.  The fighter redoubled her assaults, and her blades flashed viciously through the air.  This time, they made deep, wide slashes, cutting deeply across the devil’s throat and chest.  It was apparent she was nearing her end.

With a shout, Vin leapt onto Andar’s back, and the two charged the Princess of Hell full bore.  The fox managed to knock her over, allowing Vin’s dancing blades to slice hard and fast through her prone frame.  Despite the Princess’ magic attempting to heal her wounds, the damage came too fast in too great amounts, and her head was soon separated from her body.

Leaning on her blade, Siabrey stared at her friend the bard in disbelief.  “Tess!  Dammit!” She reached a bloodied hand up to her blonde crown, and plucked out a single hair.  The Empress stared at it momentarily, before trotting over to the bard.

“Oh!  Look!  Is that a gray hair?  And it has TESS’ name on it!” she snarled.  “What the hell were you thinking!?”

“I... wasn’t?” Tess coughed, spitting out some blood.  “Listen. I thought if I could catch her offguard and destroy her with my sound, then maybe...”

“Um... guys?” Shaun pointed up the road in alarm.  Through the mists of falling rain, two enormous shapes could bee seen, each nearly 20 feet tall.  Long, straight horns came from their heads... not the curved horns of balors, but the horns of pit fiends.  “We have company, and I doubt they’re going to be happy...”

“Um... Aeron!?  Teleport?!” Siabrey screamed, as everyone instinctively backed away from the pit fiends.  The wizard was busy looking in his supplies, and gave a sharp curse.

“What?!?” Tess turned to him and shouted, as the massive shadows loomed closer.  One of them stopped, and a brilliant light seemed to be coming from its hand.  More alarmingly, the decapitated head of the Princess had slid back into its normal position with an audible _squinch_.

“If I’d know I had this spell-book, we wouldn’t have had to march three weeks,” Aeron said quietly, as he flipped the pages to the appropriate spell.  “I had some of the stuff in hand, but I gotta read it!  It’ll take a few seconds!”

“Sigil!!!  Get us to Sigil!!!” Shaun yelled, as Baalphegor slowly started to rise from the ground.

“Working on it!!!” Aeron shouted, before his voice launched into a series of arcane words.  As the devil princess rose fully standing, the wounds on her body seemed to close.  A few words came from her mouth, and a threatening longsword formed in her hands, its blade seeming to be wreathed in _black flames_.

 “You traitors seemed to not take into account my pit fiends... or their yearly ability to _wish_... and NOW YOU SHALL PAY THE PRICE!

As Baalphegor started forward, the party disappeared suddenly in a flash of light.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I would like to note the above was a completely unplanned encounter... and the results from it were also on the fly stuff made up by myself.  Baalphegor was intended as a diplomatic foil... once her credentials were laid out, I thought the players would negotiate, try to talk her down, or talk her into leaving to confer with Mephistopheles and Asmodeus so they could high-tail to Sigil.  She was a CR 24 when the highest person in the party was lvl 18 (and the party altogether was around 19.5 or so)... but I was proven wrong.

Rule #1 of DMing... never under-estimate your players. 

Rule #2 of DMing... your players are damn lucky when on 20d8s you only roll 80 points damage for chain lightning, and all the PCs pass their reflex saves 

That, coupled with the fact that Siabrey critted (multiple times... due to her extra keeness on her katana), Tess critted (when she hit) and Orion critted (when he hit) saved their behinds.  I didn't pull punches with Baalphegor... she just rolled really crappy on her _chain lightning_, _unholy blight_ and TEss rolled well on her save to not die from _finger of death_.  Otherwise, the campaign could have come to a very abrupt change of direction... 

That, and the players have been teasing Tess' player about it ever since... especially considering Tess is usually the level-headed one.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Back in Sigil Again*

“I think your new title should be Madame Disaster... yes, Siabrey, I’m taking the title away from you, and giving it to her,” Shaun said dryly.  He wasn’t afraid to speak now, the party was safely in Sigil... where hopefully the threat of the Lady of Pain’s intolerance for organized violence would keep the devils at bay.  The dim lights of the party’s rented room shone off of plaster walls and wooden floors... it was night-time now in Sigil.

“Tess... do you realize what a firestorm you just caused?” Aeron looked up from rubbing his temples, his face furious.  “When you attacked her, you attacked the wife of the second most powerful devil, and the daughter of the most powerful of that evil kind in existence!  Hell, Asmodeus could easily take Graz’zt on possibly in terms of power... maybe even Orcus or Demogorgon himself!”

“DAMMIT I KNOW THAT!” Tess snapped back, before she grabbed her head as well.  _What the hell did I just do?_  She rubbed her temples, not able to understand the full gravity of what had happened.

“Tarantor’s flaming butthairs!” Siabrey swore again.  The fighter was already trying to figure out what the heck they were going to do.  _We can’t just sit in Sigil forever.. good gods..._  “Aeron?  Do the devils frequent the Abyss at all?”  _Please tell me no!_

“Not usually... what few that manage to get through only hit the first layer of that vile world... the places Asuri is sending us are far too deep.... unless they mount some kind of invasion the likes the Abyss has never seen...” The wizard’s voice drew silently, and the others thought they heard several muttered curses coming under his breath.

“Oh, stop being an old goat!” Shaun gave a grin.  It looked only slightly nervous.  “Tess, you’re important, but I don’t think you’re that important!  Besides, the important thing is that we survived!”

“By the hairs of our necks?” Siabrey growled.  She was piling her items into her pack as she spoke.

“Yes, but we _did_ survive!”

“Point,” Siabrey finally sighed.  “Well, we’ve covered the same arguments for the last three hours.  I think its old ground, and by the gods, I’m going to do something productive.”  She started strapping on her armor, and swords.

“Like getting me some alcohol?  After that disaster, I think I deserve some,” Geoffrey volunteered, causing the rest of the party to groan.

“No,” Siabrey shook her head, “but I am going to teleport back tonight, and get us some potions or oils or something from the Court Mages to provide some protection for us.  From the way Asuri talked, it sounded like two of the places we’re going are extremely hot and extremely cold.  I don’t want burns or frostbite.”  At the last statement, she gave her armor a shake, and saw that it stayed.

“Siabrey, how much will we owe you?” Orion asked, reaching into his own pouch.  The fighter looked at him, eyes wide in annoyance.

“Hello?!  Empress?!  On a mission to save the Empire?!  I get that stuff for free!”



Fortunately, the massive, multi-story inn the party was now staying in had a teleportation chamber in the basement.  After depositing some trade bars that weighed in at several hundred platinum, she walked into the small, rather dingy chamber, and the mercanes running it began the spell processes.  The world spun, shook, and vibrated, and as it slowed, Siabrey recognized the jewel encrusted walls of the Imperial Teleportation chambers in Iskeldrun.

“Majesty!” the few mages present hurriedly bowed.  Siabrey waved them over.  

“Sir, I need a couple things done.  One, I need eighteen vials of the most powerful oils and/or potions you have that protect against cold... extreme cold.  And I need the same, except for protection against extreme heat.  Got it?”

“Yes, Majesty.  We do not have them in our stores at present, but,” the mage she’d aimed her gaze at stuttered, “we can have those ready in three hours.  Is that sufficient for Your Majesty?”

“Excellent, friend mage,” she patted his shoulder.  “Next, I need word sent to the Emperor that the Empress is here, and she wishes to see him.”

“Oh, um... that is... rather unfortunate, m’lady,” the same mage said, starting to stutter again.  Siabrey could tell her presence was clearly unexpected, and several were about to soil themselves.  “His... Majesty is in talks with the ArchDuke of Erelion at this time, and left specific instructions not to be disturbed!”

Siabrey’s face frowned at that.  It wasn’t like Luke to leave instructions that specific.  _Its not like Luke was expecting ME back...  and something about this ArchDuke doesn’t sit right... if Luke is in indepth talks with him one-on-one.  Normally, he should wait in line like all the other petitioners...

I should go!_

“Take me to the throne room, and we’ll let His Majesty be the arbiter of whether he should have been interrupted or not,” she gave a grin to the mage.  The wizard, for his part, got a look of pale pallor, and at first seemed like he might refuse.  

“Y...yes, m’lady,”

It took nearly a half-hour for the mages to lead Siabrey through the palace corridors, and the fighter was amazed (and her commoner mind appalled) that all the servants already recognized her, and immediately dropped to their knees in bowing.  At first she tried to get them to sit up each time it happened, but it quickly began to take more time getting servants up than travelling.  For expediency, she let it go... for now.

As she and the retinue drew beside the massive gilded doors that led to the Imperial throne room, Siabrey could already hear the noise of raised voices... shouts.  One voice, cursing and swearing strong enough that she would’ve sworn it was Alexander otherwise, was Luke’s.  The other, she didn’t recognize.

“-and I’ll be damned if I let a beardless boy with no claim on the throne greater than the hairs under my armpits sit on what rightfully should be mine!” the other voice roared sharply.  Siabrey could hear Luke’s voice sputtering... a noise he made when he was enraged.  

“Gentlemen,” the fighter said, politely bowing in her armor to the mages, “please attend to my other requests.  It sounds like I’m needed in here.”  _Its time for a little diplomacy... my way!_ she grinned.  From somewhere, winches and chains creaked slightly, and the massive doors slowly swung open...



Tess stirred quietly, tossing on her bed.  She couldn’t sleep, not after what had happened that day.  Every time her eyes closed, legions of pit fiends seemed to grab at her, snarling and biting.

Siabrey would have been in the room with her, but the fighter was back home fetching items. A few minutes after she left the party had all gone to their individual rooms... a luxury that the safety of Sigil could afford them.  Tess knew it would probably be another four hours or so before Siabrey returned...

And then she heard the noise... a tramping outside.  The bard pulled her covers closer to her head, her mind thinking nightmarish thoughts as she wished the noise to go away.  _Its probably just some loud travellers, or one of those large mercanes coming to his room!_

The noise instead grew louder, and when Tess thought it not possible, louder still... until a massive crash rent the room apart, and the cowering bard found herself face to face with a pit fiend.  The creature was hunched over, the 14 foot room forcing him to crouch, which made his visage all the more terrible.

 “I bear news from Baalphegor, bitch!” the beast rumbled in a deep, thunderous version of Common.   “You are lucky you cower inside the city of Sigil.  But we watch, and we wait! The beast swung at the mirror and dresser in her room, shattering both.  “Your treasonous acts shall be avenged!  It is you we shall hunt... you and you alone!” The beast then picked up her pack and emptied its contents all over the room.   “Here I cannot harm you, but do not count yourself safe, Tesseron Keldare!”  Its massive form suddenly turned towards her, its foul breath clogged her nose as it hovered mere inches from her face.   “We devils live for an eternity... and thus tend to hold grudges a long time!”

The beast then turned, and stomped back down the hallway, as Tess whimpered in her bed...



Siabrey’s face broke into a grin when the doors had opened far enough that Luke noticed.  He was sitting on the throne, clad in some finer clothes than she was used to, but nothing ornate.  His face, locked with explosive anger, was priceless when it changed to absolute shock.

“H...hon?” he called uncertainly.  A tall noble, with short jet black hair and a goatee, stood halfway between the entrance and the throne.  His face was a full scowl, that his dark robes of state seemed to reflect.

“Who is this interloper?  Lord Caladron, if you insist on letting your courtesans interrupt important affairs of state-“

“I am his wife! The Empress!” Siabrey put all the _umph_ she could into her own snappish reply, and drew great satisfaction at seeing the man recoil on hearing her words.  Turning away from him, in the sweetest voice she could manage, she asked Luke simply, “Is Lord?”

“Lord Evermys, ArchDuke of Erelion,” the man said stiffly.

“Is Lord Evermys giving you trouble, Luke?” she used his nickname on purpose.  She also saw the look of glee that came into Luke’s eyes when he realized her intent, and he vigorously nodded his head.  Giving her husband a devastating smile, Siabrey then turned to Lord Evermys... the same sweet smile still going.

“From what I overheard, Lord Evermys, you were making statements that sounded a lot like threats to rebel... hon, what exactly is that called?” she called over her shoulder.

“Sedition.” 

“Sedition... yes...” she started to circle him, as a vulture circles an already dead carcass, “and if my memory serves me right, that is a form of treason... punishable by seizure of estates, prison time... or even,” she stopped and stared him in the eye, her own eyes going big as an unnerving smile crossed her lips, “death?”

“What I said was not seditious!” the noble started to sputter.  “I have a stronger claim to the throne than-“

“Who has the backing of the Imperial Army, the Mages Council, and the Churches of Pelor, Hieroneous, Tarantor, Honoria, Kord, and... shall I go on, my Lord?” her voice suddenly became as steel, a change that was marked by a timely sliding of Kelir out of his scabbard.  Her voice dropped to a quiet, deadly whisper, “Count yourself luck, Lord Evermys.  For if I ever... _ever_ hear of you making threats or statements like that against my husband again, there are many younger, smaller nobles who know how to better respect Imperial authority... Stodiana Sipner?  Count Balreis?” she started circling him again, before suddenly stopping.

“Go!” she pointed.  With a huff of annoyance, Lord Evermys snarled, and stormed out of the chambers.  With a wave of her hand, Siabrey motioned for the doors to close... and Luke began laughing.

“Hon, you claim you don’t have the blood for ruling an Empire in you... but by the gods you do a better job than I do at times!” he grinned.  

“Oh,” she said quietly, as she took off the belt that held her swords around her waist, “I only deal with major problems.  If I dealt with everything hon, it would be like taking Grumki’s warhammer to an eggshell.”

“So, what brings you back?  The staff has been neutralized?” Luke asked anxiously.  Siabrey’s smile grew even larger when she read the thoughts going on in her young husband’s head.

“No... I came back for rest, relaxation and supplies.” Siabrey said matter of factly before her armor clanged on the stone floors of the palace.  Before he could do anything, she’d already pulled off her tunic as well.

“Um... how long are you here?” he stammered slightly, staring as he fully realized her intent.  Siabrey giggled again... she loved seeing that silly look on his face... the mixture of happiness and shock.  She sidled up towards the throne, staring at him the entire time, inviting him...

“Three hours.”

“Well, I think we should just head over to the bedcha- Uf!” Luke gasped as she leapt from the mid- stairs of the palace on top of him.  “Um... here, in the throne room?” he said nervously, a grin on his face.   

“Yes... here on the throne,” she grinned, kissing him again.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Noises on Sigil... and A Strange Old Man*

“What the hell noises were those?” Shaun shouted at Tess shortly after the pit fiend stormed out.  “And whoever your interior decorator was, I’d hire a new one.”

“P…Pit F…F…Fiend,” the bard stammered from under her bed.

“Oh great,” Shaun rolled his eyes as other party members arrived.  “Hey guys, she got visited by a Pit Fiend.  Other than scaring Pelor’s Ghost out of you, did he hurt you at all?”

“N... no,” Tess stammered, taking his hand when he offered it.  Gently, the rogue guided her from under the bed.  Once she was standing, he gave her a reassuring hug.

“Well... I say the next one that comes, Tess... just sing that really shrill note you love and make his head explode, ‘k?” Shaun whispered in her ear.   The bard laughed nervously... which was far better than her crying shamelessly.

“Tess, I’ll stay here with you, and I’m sure the others will too,” Orion said, gently stroking her shoulder to try and comfort her.  “I doubt he’ll be back...” the monk said, as the party heard more feet coming up the hallway.  “Great... hope I didn’t speak too soon.”

“Nah... that sounds like a woman’s steps,” Shaun said quietly, “not 20 foot tall knock down your house and act like a horned-punk steps.”  Despite his expert analysis, Shaun pulled out his rapier, and held it at ready.

“Lovely, official sounding description,” Aeron groaned dryly, before he began readying spells, just in case.

The steps drew closer and closer... until they seemed to stop just beyond eyesight through the broken down door.  Then, the steps resumed, as a tall, gangly man dressed in a sergeant’s uniform of the Imperial Guard peeked his head through the doorway.  His skin was slightly bluish.

“Anias!  Buddy!  Pal!  We’re so glad to see you!” Shaun rushed forward, grabbing the angel and yanking him into the room.  “Diddya hear what kind of stunt Tess pulled?”

“Look, I said I was sorry,” the bard growled, her face still wet.

“I don’t know what in the world happened, but I have never seen so many devils marshalling!” Anias said with a huff, his hands on his sides.  “Listen... I talked with higher ups, and you all were right, the staff can’t be destroyed outright.  I talked to some of the upper archons, and originally a few solars were supposed to accompany you, but this sudden mess sidetracked them!  I tracked you down to make sure you’re... what’s wrong?”

“Tess, stop it, they’re not after you!  It’s just a show of force!” Aeron groaned as the bard nearly broke down again.  “They’re upset, yes!  But they aren’t going to invade Sigil!  The Lady of Pain would crush them in an instant!”

“Why would she think they were...” Anias started, before Shaun launched into an eager and overly descriptive explanation of the events of the past few days.  When he finished, Anias nodded his head.

“Oh,” the angel said quietly, “that explains many things.  Well, I think congratulations are in order Tess!” he grabbed her and wrapped one of his thin, wiry arms around her.  “No solar or archon I know of has gotten the Nine Hells this up in arms in years!”



“Dammit!” Siabrey swore under her breath as the gentle rapping noise sounded again from the large doors of the Throne Room.  “They won’t go away,” she blew an errant strand of hair from her eyes, “maybe one of us should tramp down there in our birthday suit and tell them to go away.”  A mischevious grin danced in her eyes as she looked down on Luke.

“Um... I’d much rather both of us just stay here?” he offered, trying to pull her back in.  She managed to evade his attempt to grab her, and with a tsking noise, starting to put her clothes on.

“Its been three and a half hours... you got bonus minutes,” she grinned.  “And I should be getting back... they’re all likely sitting there waiting for me.”  She didn’t bother telling him what Tess did... she had precious little time with him, and she saw no reason to cause him worry when he should be having some bliss.

“You’re right,” he groaned, making it well known he wasn’t happy with her choice of action.  Reluctantly he started dressing  as well.  “Its too bad there’s a silly Empire to run and save... I’d much rather have a small cottage and spend all my time-“

“Sh... loverboy,” she grinned and gave him a kiss.  “Help me with my armor...oh!” she suddenly shouted, as her mind jumped to something. “I forgot the gnome!”

“What gnome?” Luke asked, confused.

“Pyrion!  We’re in shirts and trousers... respectable enough!” she pulled away from his grip and dashed to the door of the throne room.  She creaked it open slightly, and peered through the crack.

“Sorry!  Forgot one thing!  Can you fetch us the gnome known as Pyrion, and then come back here?” Siabrey asked.  Before they could reply, she uttered a quick, “Okay!  Thanks!  Bye!” and pulled the door shut again.

“There!  I bought us another fifteen minutes!” she laughed, running at Luke again.



“My my my,” Anias shook his head in astonishment.  “We had to pull out some four hundred solars and the like to keep an eye on this... that’s impressive, Tess,” the angel gave a slight grin.  “They say there are legions of devils out in the Outlands... and now I know why they’re waiting.”

“I’m not steeping outside of this city, unless I head to another plane,” Tess said firmly.  “No way!”

The room was even more dimly lit now, as Orion had relit the one candle that was recoverable from the pit fiend’s fury.  Shaun stood by the doorway, nervously watching the hallway, as Aeron, Geoffrey, Grumki, Hidalas and Vin all stood close around the angel and the bard.

“Psst!  Hey!” Shaun whispered, suddenly ducking into the room ahead.  “Don’t look now, but a horned female is coming up the hall, headed this way!”

“Horned?  Great... Hieroneous’ piss pot,” Tess swore, earning a sharp glare from the angel.  “I want to blast her.  I’m tired of this!  Can I blast her?”

“No, the last time you just ‘blasted’ someone is how you got into this,” Orion said dryly.  “She can’t hurt you, and we’ll kindly stand between her and your items so nothing else gets broken.”  Tess growled at his observation... she was really tired of this mess... and as long as her friends were here, and no pit fiends thundered through, she felt confident enough to stay out from under the bed.

 “Well well well,” a voice echoed from up the hallway,  “I mean no harm, I merely wish to talk... and I sincerely hope my talk doesn’t end the same way your talk with my sister did...”

_Sister?!  Oh  gods!_ Tess groaned.  Within a few seconds another beautiful woman, same cinnamon brown skin, raven black hair and red eyes ambled into the doorway.  Unlike the other, this devil had two small horns above her eyes, and while her wings were smaller, her tail was longer.  She bared a brilliant white smile, and to the party’s surprise, extended a hand.

 “Thank you for.. distacting my sister Baalphegor for a bit.  She thought she could pull a trump card to one up me... but instead she got embarrassed, while I took care of a few of her... minions, the devil grinned.    “My manners are poor... pardon me... I am Glasya, consort to Mammon and daughter of Asmodeus.”

“Pleased... to... meet... you?” Shaun stammered, as Anias glowered at her.  The devil princess looked at the angel momentarily, then with a laugh, flitted her hair to the side, looking directly at Tess.

 “Your friend can stop glowering at me any moment... him wishing for my demise won’t make it happen!” she chuckled.   “You won’t need your angelic escort much longer anyways... with the help of my consort, my ally Bel and a few other infernal princes, I’ve convinced my father to send the devil legions back home.  Don’t thank me yet,”  her smile turned icy as she looked at Orion, who still clutched the staff tightly in his hands.

 “If we weren’t in Sigil, and the Lady of Pain didn’t look down so highly on stealing artifacts, you would all be dead right now, and I would have the staff.  We still desire it... and we’ll find one way or another to relieve it from you.  Put in those blunt terms, would you like to hand it over, and save not only us but yourselves the pain of a long, and ultimately boring chase?” her smile faded somewhat.  At the party’s silence, she gave a scowl.

 “I was prepared to offer you the safety of your person, Tesseron, but seeings that you are... unwilling to cooperate, that offer has become stillborn.”  She gave Tess a hard stare.    “Unwittingly, you assisted me in the politics of the Nine Hells... and for that I am grateful.  By not grabbing you and teleporting you back to my father’s palace, I am repaying that debt.  Consider it the only repayment.  We devils live for an eternity...”

“And thus your grudges last for an eternity... yadda yadda yadda,” Anias said in annoyance. At her furious look at him, the angel merely shrugged.  “What are you going to do, put out a hit on a celestial?”  The angel gave a grin, and Glasya stormed out of the room.

“Phew,” Tess breathed finally.  “So... two Princesses of Hell met, one slain, one angered.  What’s that put my score sheet at, Shaun?”

“Dumb and dumber,” the rogue replied, also relieved that Glasya had left the room.



The teleportation chamber slowed to a stop, as Siabrey and Pyrion returned to the dingy chamber below the party’s tavern.

“Eh, I’ve seen better looking toilets,” the gnome growled.  He shifted uneasily under the weight of his equipment.

His shifting made Siabrey wistful for a moment.  After Pyrion had been fetched, the mages had patiently waited another ten minutes, before softly knocking and calling through the door again.  Very reluctantly, Siabrey and Luke had bid each other goodbyes... until Luke saw all the flasks and oil containers she would be carrying, and gallantly offered to take most of them.  She’d tried to resist, but his kisses could get her to do wonders.

It’d taken many of those to prep her for going back... and she smiled sadly at remembering it was her that had to push him away when they’re departure had been delayed enough.  _He’s still madly in love with me... despite being Emperor, despite the fact he could dredge up concubines..._  She was still amazed that he’d not used any concubines during her time away...

_He might have to wait quite a while longer before I return again,_ she thought sadly as she and the gnome trudged up the stairs... more she trudged, the gnome climbed.  The stairs were designed for creatre’s slightly larger than men... a medium between the large mercanes and the smaller humanoids.  For poor Pyrion, it was like trying to climb a cliff.

“Gah!  Maybe I should mount the head of the guy who built this place!” the gnome grumbled as he reached the top stair.  Siabrey was right behind him, until she heard him whistle.  “Ooo... looks like somebody wasn’t wanted up here!”

“Somebody... what?!” Siabrey said in surprise, peeking her head into the hallway.  Seeing the room on the far end open, and a few papers and the like strew outside of it, she ran inside... to find everyone clustered around a very tired, very annoyed, and very scared Tess.



It had taken a good ten minutes for everyone to explain what had happened... the pit fiend, Anias’ return, and Glasya’s threats.  Siabrey agreed to honor her promise to sleep beside Tess, and the bard, for her part, sang a few notes to form a mobile, extra-dimensional hole, which she proceeded to set on the floor and climb into to sleep.

It was some three hours later, in the dead of the night, when both Siabrey and Tess awoke to more steps in the hallway outside of their room.  The steps were halting... as if someone was looking for something.  Cautiously, Siabrey rose, and crept up towards the awkwardly hanging door that Shaun and Orion had partially remounted.  Through the crack between the door and its broken frame, she peered out.

She saw an old man, clad in simple, brown robes, making his way up the hall, looking at each door and then an object in his hand... which looked like a key.  Siabrey wanted to laugh... it seemed as if the poor fellow couldn’t find his room.  But only a second later, his eyes turned and looked not at their door... but at _her_.  And suddenly his gray eyes flashed lavender.

For a split second Siabrey’s mind flashed back to an old friend who had lavender eyes... one who had fallen in battle long before.  Before her mind could even dismiss this thought, the old man had shuffled with unnatural speed to their door, and looking right at her peeking eye, knocked.  Loudly.

“Open up!  I see you peeking!” his voice cracked.  “I need some help finding my room!  You young little...” his voice descended into elderly grumbles.

“Should I open it?” Siabrey looked back to her friend, and she only saw the top of Tess’ head and the bard’s eyes peering from above the rim of the hole.  “Aw, c’mon Tess, its an old man!  And if its someone polymorphed as an old man,” Siabrey tapped Kelir, “you don’t have anything to worry about!”

“Okay,” the bard said reluctantly.  _Pit fiends can polymorph... but if Siabrey confronts this one... maybe it won’t assault me or my sense of self preservation so bad..._

Siabrey swung open the door, and before she could say anything, the old man had puttered into the room, and was rumaging through Tess’ broken things.

“Tsk tsk tsk... it looks like somebody didn’t like you, young lady,” he turned immediately to Tess, who was half-hanging outside of the hole.  This raised alarm bells in Siabrey’s head.  _How did he know she was the one who was here? And that this is her stuff?_

“What if I told you I was the one people didn’t like, and that is my stuff that a demon destroyed?” Siabrey challenged him.  _Let’s see if there’s anything fishy about him..._

“I’d say you were a liar,” the old man smiled.  “A pit fiend did this... and these items belong to Tesseron Keldare... not Empress Siabrey Sipner,” the old man’s teeth were out of alignment... and Siabrey’s eyes found themselves drawn to the gaps as she considered his words... even more alarmed.

“For someone who cannot find his room, you know quite a bit, old man,” Siabrey said guardedly, her hands already traveling towards Kelir’s hilt.  “Who are you... and what do you want with us?”  _If all else fails... bluntness!_

“Ah... who am I?” he ambled over towards her, “Its a question that man, elf, dwarf, and all other races have sought to answer since time began.”  His eyes flitted down momentarily towards Siabrey’s hand.  “You do not need to draw Kelir, I am a friend,” he grinned again.

“You know me, you know her, you know the name of my _katana_,” Siabrey said, her hand still resting on Kelir’s hilt, “Who are you?  You clearly are not the old man your face and body claim to be!”

“As to what I am... give me a second,” the old man smiled, and his form seemed to shudder... and then grow.  His skin, wrinkled and broken, stretched, and became smoother, younger, more pliant... and a brilliant shade of emerald green.

His eyes, previously slate gray, took on the lavender that Siabrey saw for a brief second.  His frame, formerly thin and broken, now grew strong, and muscular.  His thin strands of white hair melded into his head, until it was gloriously bare.  When his transformation was done, two pairs of enormous, feathery wings sprouted from his back, and Tess and Siabrey gasped at the form of a full solar looking down upon them.

“As for who I am... I was known by some as Pell.  I should like to be known as that again.”


----------



## K_S_Snyder

Fantrastic stuff, EV.

Nice playing by the players, too.  You know, I'm really liking the more simplified view of the demonic/devilish politics as opposed to other more... ahem... in-depth presentations that can be found on these boards.

Brought Pellaron back as a Celestial, eh? slick...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

That thing with Tess was kind of... an I don't know what.  She was _really_ sick and tired of being chased by everyone and their dog, that and I thought we could take her.  I knew I had made a tactical error when EV started ruffling through his papers and looking up her spells; he obviously hadn't planned for us to fight her, and I knew that that meant I was SOL.  Fortunately this party has ungodly luck.

And seriously, when Tess got back to Sigil, she sold some stuff she had and bought a _portable hole_ and hid in it until Siabrey came back.  She got kinda stunned at her own audacity and realized she needed to go bury herself for a while.  Yeah... that was kinda fun.  And freaky.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... I'm not well versed in all the intricacies and the like... other than the basics.  Such as:

1) Demonic politics are chaotic... demons versus demons.  Servants against masters, the great princes always against each other.  Orcus versus Demogorgon versus Graz'zt.  Etc.

2) Infernal politics are more organized.  A recognized hierarchy, but jostling amongst devils, trying to change or create position.  Hence Glasya taking out some of Baalphegor's supporters when her sister was busy.  It would be uncouth to take out her sister outright, but if her sister's position is weakened... blah blah blah.  More Machiavellian that the simple demonic idea of, "beat him up!"


As for Pellaron, I'd originally thought of the celestial about five minutes before as the final person to 'calm them down' and let them known that the firestorm had subsided... for now.  Didnt have a name for him originally, but the party asked... and I was talking as I was getting some water.  Pell was the first name that came to my head.  It wasn't until a second later or so when they started whooping and jumping up and down that I realized what I'd said... so I rolled with that punch too.  It was fun


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An Old Friend Returns*

“P..P..Pell?” Tess stuttered.  _Pellaron?  How?  Why... huh?_

“W... was that your name in your old l...life?” Siabrey stuttered as well, and the tall solar gave a brilliant smile.  His emerald skin seemed to crawl, even shimmer with light.

“Yes,” his voice, now a deep, resonating tenor said.  “My nickname used to be the dragon-slayer... a nickname I hated?” His face switched between the two women, who stood there in shock and confusion.  Siabrey was the first to break free from the confusion, and ran forward, gripping the solar in a massive bearhug.

“Pell!” she shouted gleefully, her force crushing enough that the angel was gave an “uf!”

Tess was still standing in utter shock.... thoughts screaming through her head.  _He’s back!  He died with your image in his head... but he’s back!  He’s back!_  Momentarily, the bard was beside Siabrey, and buried the solar in her own crushing bearhug, tears streaming down her face.  “You’re back!  You’re back!”

“Yes...ack!” Pell squirmed under the force of Siabrey’s hug, “I’m back!  Though I think your friend might crush even my angelic ribs!”  At his comment, Siabrey let go, and looked up at him.  Tears were in her eyes, but so was a look of mischief.  She spun around, and looked directly at Tess.

“Look!  Tess!  Your friend Pell has gotten _so big!_” she said impishly.  Tess was too happy to notice at first, but the solar immediately gave Siabrey a look of admonishment.

“I’ve been back only two minutes and you’ve already started again!” he said, trying to inject some exasperation in his voice.  The grin that formed on his face betrayed his attempted look.

“Siabrey, get your mind out of the gutter,” Tess alone gave Pell an emotional hug.  In quieter voice, so the fighter couldn’t hear, she mumbled, “Pell... I’m so happy you’re back!”  The solar merely looked down at her and smiled.

“What’s all this noise?!” came Shaun’s voice from up the hall.  A few seconds later, the rogue’s disheveled, sleepy head peered through the door, and he stood stunned for a couple seconds.  “Um... why is Tess hugging an angel?”

“Its Pell!” Siabrey pointed happily, “Hey Pell?  You still have that Sune book?”

“You never stop, do you?” the solar gave her a glare as he let Tess keep hugging him.  “Oh well... I didn’t miss the teasing!”

“So... Pell?  Is there any special name we have to call you now, since you’re an angel and all?” Shaun asked guardedly.  More heads peered around the doorframe, and soon the entire party was filing in... Anias was the last... and he giggled.

“No special name,” the solar answered as Tess finally let glow of him, and he wiped several tears away from her eyes.  “I am still Pellaron... Anias here told me where you all were.  And after Tess’ brave act, though dangerous act,” the solar smiled down on the bard, “I thought you could use some encouragement.”  His face then turned more somber, and he leaned down to eye level with the bard.  “No more stuff like that from you, Tess.  For your sake...” His voice trailing off also let her know it was for his own peace of mind also... 

...a thought that made her feel warm inside, and her heart fluttered a bit, before she clamped down on it.  _That wasn’t anything..._ she told herself.  She was thankful for a moment that Shaun had said something inane, and everyone save Pellaron was busy castigating him.  None saw her face go, for just a moment, a slight shade red.  Except the solar, who gave her another enormous smile with both his brilliant teeth, and those lavender eyes she found herself staring into for a moment...  until the voice of Shaun brought her back into reality.

“Ahem,” the rogue cleared his throat.  “Pell?  How long are you staying?  Are you going to come with us to the Abyss?” Shaun asked hopefully.  Anias was already going with... but if a _solar_ came with... that would help immensely.

“Sadly, no,” Pell shook his head, and gave a sigh.  He rubbed a large hand over Shaun’s head, even as his other stood in mid-air, halfway towards Tess.  It shifted towards her slightly, then pulled away.  “A solar appearing in the depths of the Abyss would alert every demon with more intelligence than a rock that something was up.  An asura,” he motioned to Anias, “won’t attract nearly as much attention... indeed, there are some fallen asura down there.”

“The line we walk in our work _can_ be a fine one,” Anias admitted with a huff.  “Don’t say it!  I’m not falling!  I am rough and tumble, but I know where to draw the line!”

“I unfortunately have to go to the Northern Tundras of your world for a few days,” Pellaron took the speaker’s spot back.  “It seems a shaman has introduced several tribes there to the worship of Nerull... and we can’t allow that.  I basically have to show up, yell the celestial equivalent of ‘boo,’ set their scared minds on the right path, and leave,” he grinned.  “Afterwards, should I not have another mission, I’m headed to Iskeldrun to watch over Luke.”

“How often will you be on mission?” Tess said worriedly.  Siabrey and Shaun could tell _something_ unsaid accompanied her question... and that the solar understood whatever it was.  His reassuring grin said so… as did her smile also.

“Whenever Hieroneous needs me.  I’ve been assigned to watch my... well... your world now,” he gave another smile, “considering I know its geography better than many of the other solars... I know its people, etc... so when I polymorph,” his form suddenly twisted, switched and changed, until the form of the same elf they had laughed with and fought beside looked at them, “I can pass for a local.”

The small mole that had been on his elven chin was gone, and his entire body looked like physical perfection... for an elf, or a human.  It wasn’t until a few seconds had passed that Tess realized she had been staring... for a far different reason than the wonder and amazement of the others.

“When do you leave Pell?” Siabrey asked.  “And that is a neat trick.  Does everything shrink back to elven size?” she smirked, giving a glance towards Tess.  “Tess, pick your jaw up off of the floor.”

“Siabrey...” the elf turned to her in annoyance.  “I missed the teasing, but its getting old very fast.”  There was a bit of steel in his voice that Siabrey had never heard him use in life, and the fighter almost felt like backing away from him, before he continued on in his normal voice.  “At sunrise, I head out.  Like I said, I wanted to stop by and make sure all of you were okay... and let you know that whenever I can, I’ll stop by to check on you,” the last sentence was delivered when he was looking directly at Tess.



It was only about an hour later when Pell left the party, adopting his elven pose to leave their quarters.  He’d given everyone a big hug in goodbye (except the gnome, Geoffrey and Aeron... Pell had never met Pyrion or Geoffrey, and had a dim view of Aeron).  Siabrey and Shaun both noticed the hug given to Tess had far more warmth in it than any of the others... which caused both to raise their eyebrows.

A few minutes after he left, Siabrey nudged the bard.  “So... Tess?  What says you about the new and improved Pellaron?”

“Something that’s none of your damn business,” the bard replied with a smirk.

“Ouch... zing!” Shaun laughed.  “I think she answered that question, _and_ told you to buzz off, Majesty!” Shaun giggled at misusing Siabrey’s title.

The fighter, for her part, leaned very close to Tess’ ear, and whispered, “However you go about it, I don’t think you could pursue anything higher than a _celestial_, Tess.  By the sounds of it, he’s as decent and kind now as he was then.  Go for it!”

“We’ll see,” Tess turned to her friend and smiled.  “The future holds many things, none of which I can predict.”

“Well, that’s a far more positive response than any you’d gotten on that subject than you would’ve a month ago,” Shaun observed with a giggle.



The next morning, the party made ready.  Siabrey distributed the potions and oils she had fetched the day before.  Pyrion then produced his machine... a small and oddly strange thing.  It was shaped like a box, save all sorts of strange wires, crystals, and pumps came out of its form.

“Do you have a picture of where we’re headed?  This thing merely calls upon a _mass teleport_ spell.  Amazing all these pumps can do the same thing that friend Aeron here can,” the gnome grinned.

“Can that machine toast your uncouth head with a fireball?” the wizard growled.

“No... but my cousin Calder is working on a machine that can spew flames!” the gnome said excitedly, and the wizard growled in distaste.

“Here... The Noisesome Vale,” Tess produced the little device Asuri had given them.  A small mist boiled over the small box, billowing larger until it glowed with an internal fire.  The glow grew, driving the mists away, until their destination came into view.

The sky overhead was a greenish yellow, looking sickly and nauseous.  The landscape itself looked like bleak, bare plains, covered with spires of dark, sharp rocks.  Between these monoliths were long, brilliant trails of red and yellow... the rivers of lava Asuri had spoken about.  Long, dark shapes sjostles and shifted inside the molten streams... each seemingly massive.  The image was accompanied by no noise, but the party could only imagine what sounds came as those beasts slid past each other.

“Ready?” the gnome asked after staring at the image, imprinting it in his head.  A few seconds later, and the machine in his hand gave a sharp whine and growl.  Steam seemed to boil from within its small form, and cover the room around them.  The party felt like they were spinning, teleporting to someplace far away...

... into the Abyss, for the final stage of getting rid of their bane...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*The Noisesome Vale*

“Yech.”

Tess’ simple comment summed up the entire party]s view on their new surroundings.  The air, while breathable, was nauseous, and seemed to burn slightly as they breathed it in.  The greenish-yellow sky overhead cast a strange pall onto the barren and rocky ground all around them.

Ahead of the party was a rise in the ground, towering cliffs of rock on either side.  Beyond that, a fiery glow showed over the horizon.  Every second, the party’s ears were assaulted by noise... harsh scratching noises, fierce hissing, and deep rumbling noises.  They all combined to form an unholy chorus... the same chorus that gave this place its name.

“I think that glow on the horizon might be the place where we’re headed!” Siabrey shouted over the chaotic hissing and screeching.  “Asuri said we have to dip it in the laval river that runs beside the old owner’s palace!”

“Not near the palace necessarily, I hope?” Shaun shouted back.  Siabrey shook her head no, and the rogue gave a sigh of relief.  “No offense, Empress, but I think they’ll recieve Your Majesty worse than even the most scandalous of nobles!”

“Point,” Siabrey nodded, as they scrambled up the hill.  The climb was difficult... not due to the slope, more due to the fact that rocks kept slipping from under them, and they would slide back ten feet for every fifteen they’d climb.  Finally, the party reached the crest of the hill, and took in the view of the ground below.

Far in the distance was, indeed, a palace. Unlike others they were more familiar with, this palace was wreathed in flames.  Towering columns of fire licked upwards to form turrets and spires, while squat billows of flame marked its halls and apartments.

Far closer to the party was the enormous river of lava that stretched from the palace towards the ground below the party, rumbling by.  Within its fiery grip the party could make out many many enormous shapes... each easily ten feet across, and one hundred feet or more in length.  The party also saw for themselves what Asuri had told htem... the grating noise was coming from the massive shapes bumping and grinding against each other...

...the great worms.

“Um... we might want to stay away from those,” Aeron said quietly, pointing towards the enormous beasts.  “I don’t know if their docile, but I wouldn’t want to find out the bad way...”

“Well, get a levitation spell on me, and I’ll float over it and dip it in,” Orion said nervously.

“You don’t need to float... just dip it in the side... that way, you can run if one of those-“ Shaun started to point out, before a voice entered the party’s heads.

“W...Who a...are y...you?” it stammered.  The voice sounded weak... tinny.  More like that of a bookkeeper or shy mage’s student, not that of any kind of demon or other beast (DM’s Note:  The voice sounds alot like that of the stapler guy, off of “Office Space.”  ).  ”You come to my master’s realm with something powerful... w...why?  I b...believe m...my master w...would l...like to s...see you.”

“What the heck is that?” Tess was looking around, her harp out nervously.  No shapes appeared over the crevices and rocks above, or the slopes down below.

“One of the old balor’s servants?” Siabrey asked, her voice nearly drowned out by the noise.

 “I am Kerzit the Guardian... I watch these lands until my Lord Taurben returns...” the voice said slowly, guardedly in their heads.   “W..why a..are you here?”

“I say we ignore him... he sounds like an accounting quasit, not a big balor or something,” Shaun said, starting down the slope.

 “S...S...STOP!  I...If you d...don’t s...stop I...I’ll h...have to h...harm you!” the weak voice threatened.  

“Bring it on!” Shaun shouted, before Siabrey could cover his mouth.  “What?” he said, his voice muffled by the fighter’s hand.  “He’s a punk quasit I bet.  Or a dretch!”

“He’s named, ‘the Guardian,’ Shaun!  I’m guessing he’s more than a punk minion!” Siabrey hissed.

Suddenly, the dark shapes in the lava to the party’s front stopped their grinding, hissing movements against each other.    With a deep, resonating rumble, twelve of the beasts closest to the bank the party was near suddenly seemed to vanish... before exploding out of the lava, rising from the depths till their maws hung some fifty feet over their fiery pit.

As their wreathed in the air, shuddering and shaking as rumbles and roars arose from their deep bellies, the laval still clinging to them fell away, revealing massive, purple scales running along their body, splotches of red and black mottled in with the purplish hue.  The party recoiled, as they realized what they were...

_Fiendish Purple Worms?!_ Tess’ mind screamed in fear, as she scrambled back towards the rise, towards the cliffs above... when her eyes caught movement. “He’s there!” she pointed, screaming.

AS everyone else’s gaze picked a spot high above, an enormous wolf-like head peered over one of the rocks.  With a suddenly leap, the creature jumped from its hieght to a position only thirty feet from the party on the path.  Covered in black, matted fur, the beast stood some nine feet tall.  Its eyes shone brightly as silver, and when it bared its teeth, the black fangs dripped grayish liquid.  Large, octopus-like tentacles came from its shoulders in place of arms, as well as short, furry arms equipped with saw like claws from just below the tentacles.

 “Now that y...you know my p...power,” one of its tentacles waved, and the party saw that the worms swayed in concert with the long tentacle’s movement,  “P...please s...stop, a...and a...answer my q...question.  W...why are y...you here?”

“We are merely traveler’s who are lost,” Siabrey lied blatantly.  She had no plans to tell this beast, no matter how brain drained it may seem, about the staff.

 “S...strange t...that  you t...travel here.  I...I have h...had n...no visi..visi...visitors s...since Master l...left.  I...I...shall k...keep y...you until h...he ret...retu...returns.” the beast stammered in their minds.   “H...he w...will... find the a...artifact you c...c...carry m...most in..intere...interesting,”  the beast motioned towards Orion and the staff.  “ “H...he w...will likely h...have many q...q...questions about i...it.”

 “Don’t you DARE hand me over to that incompetent wretch!  His master has been missing for a full millenia!  And thanks to Orcus and Demogorgon, he won’t be returning!  This poor excuse for a junkpile wouldn’t know whether to use me as a backscratcher or a chamberpot! Graz’zt snarled from within the staff.  Orion felt the demon lord try and intrude in his mind again, and the monk merely shrugged it off.  He was used to it by now.

“Your master is never returning, Kerzit,” Orion said bluntly.  _Let’s see how he reacts to this. If he runs away crying, we might not have to fight...._  “He’s never coming back.”

 “D...D...DON’T S...SPEAK OF MY MASTER T...THAT WAY!” the demon roared, advancing menacingly.   “M... MASTER TAURBEN WOULD N...NOT LEAVE K...KERZIT ALONE!”  The creature’s tentacles flew to its face, and it seemed to give a wail... a noise that was heart rending in sorrow.  As it did so, whatever control he had over the purple worms let, and the twelve beasts slid back into the lava pool.

_He’s breaking... at least worms have gone away,_ Orion reasoned.  _As much as its mean... I need to keep pushing this.  If I can break him down, we might be able to get him to help us... or at least run away in tears.  Imagine that!  A demon crying?_ the monk almost had to chuckle at that thought.

“He’s gone, Kerzit.”

 “WHO T...T...TELLS Y...YOU SUCH V...V...VILE LIES!  KERZIT I...IGNORES T...THEM!”

“A little birdie, hidden inside this staff,” Orion smirked.  The smirk vanished, when the enormous beast shuddered, and then looked at the staff, its silvery eyes burning with metallic hate and fear.

 “K...KERZIT THEN WILL K...KILL THE B...B...BIRDIE!” the creature roared, not understanding the metaphor,  “THEN K...KERZIT WILL K...KILL YOU F...FOR S...SPREADING S...SUCH LIES!”

As the demon roared, the party heard a moaning roar, and saw in the lava some 80 feet from them, the massive form of one of the fiendish purple worms arise from the lava, casting an enormous shadow overhead.

“Holy...” Shaun said in shock and amazement, as the enormous creature grew.

“Pretty, huh?  Got bigger things to deal with right now!” Siabrey spun him around to face the onrushing Kerzit.  The fighter and Orion charged the demon, which headed straight for the monk that had caused him so much mental anguish.  The two tentacles lashed out at the monk, knocking him about viciously, the suckers on their underside shredding his flesh.

The beasts two claws clawed at Siabrey, cutting open her arm and shoulder.  The blood spilling from her shoulder and left arm seemed to drive the fighter harder, however, and her blades danced through the air.  Within seconds, the beast found itself with two deep katana slices and a washazki thrust.  However, the demon seemed to absorb the damage from the fire on her blades with no problem.

Shaun, seeing that Kerzit was indeed the more immediate threat, launched three arrows at him.  Two seemed to glance off the creature’s hide, but one stuck deep in Kerzit’s shoulder, causing the beast to squeal in pain.  Tess added her voice to the assault, her sonic screams causing Kerzit to grab his head and scream in pain.

Anias, still in sergeant form, drew his nightblade, and launched two pulses of energy from the blade at Kerzit, burning the beast slightly.  As usual, Orion’s fists of fury punched hard and deep into Kerzit, and two arrows from Vin imbedded themselves deep in Kerzit’s side.  Yet after all of this ferocious damage, the massive demon seemed unfazed, as Grumki called upon his divine favor with Kord before launching himself into the melee.

Aeron alone turned to face the purple worm behind them.  As the beast loomed, rising higher and higher, the wizard nervously flipped through his spellbook, till he reached the page he desired.  A powerful, single arcane word came from his lips, and his finger pointed at the beast.  Dark power surged through the wizard’s body, and the worm’s rise seemed to pause.  The beast gave a deep, rumbling gurgle, before tumbling back into the lava.  At the loud noise, Tess turned momentarily... long enough she gave a whoop.  (_finger of death_)

Siabrey was the creature that had hurt Kerzit the most, and his simple mind deemed her the greatest threat.  His full assault launched itself at her... both tentacles, both claws, and his vicious, poison ridden bite.  The fighter reeled under the blows, her armor banging and slamming into her body, leaving her with bruises where she wasn’t sliced open.  Fortunately, the blood rushing from her shoulder wounds seemed to push out the poison Kerzit tried to put in her body.  The fighte responded with more devastating attacks, her katana finding Kerzit an amazing six times in the space of six seconds... and her washazaki finding him twice in the same time! (a bunch of potential crits... she only confirmed one)  Nonetheless, Kerzit, while bleeding badly, seemed to just not understand he was hurt, and kept on his assaults.

Shaun sent another two arrows wide.  Tess’ however, made more sonic assaults connect, pounding the demon viciously again.  Kerzit backed away, holding his head in pain at her screams.

 “Y...Y...YOU ALL S...S...SHALL DIE!  Y...YOU H...HURT K...KERZIT!” the beast screamed.

Anias now charged headlong into the melee, and his nightblade danced through the air.  The one angelic blow that did connect made a flash of holy light, and the demon seemed to recoil again.  Orion’s fists struck the demon again, though the monk’s attempted leg sweep to trip the demon failed... Kerzit merely stumbled backwards again.

Vin this time sent four arrows into the demon, peppering its stomach with holy energy.  The half-elf gave a snarl of satisfaction at seeing the demon reel.  “That’s for my father!” she screamed, her own eyes feral in hatred.

As the demon had backed away slightly, Hidalas issued a prayer to Tarantor, pleading for the god’s intercession.  Even in the depths of the Abyss, his piety was rewarded, and a column of fire tumbled down from above, crashing hard into Kerzit, covering the beast in a flaming pyre.  Kerzit stumbled from the firestorm, his fur smoldering, his silver eyes vicious and hard.

 “YOU B...BURN K...KERZIT!” the beast shouted in shock.  Its confusion was rewarded with a powerful _crunch_ as Grumki’s warhammer slammed into its belly.  Several loud cracks were heard, and one of Kerzit’s hands flew to his belly, as the pain of broken ribs flashed through the demon’s body.

IN response, Kerzit focused his bites and flailing assault on Grumki.  The half-orc found himself nearly knocked down by the vicious and sharp blows, as the demon was now, for the first time, feeling _pain_... and it flailed about dangerously as a result.  

Aeron’s lightning bolt seemed to be bent away from the demon by some magical force, and instead cartwheeled up into some rocks high above.  The demon did not even notice the discharge that missed him, as Siabrey’s swords once again slashed hard and fast.  This time, it seemed as if most of her blows were deflected by his hide, and the Empress let out a loud and entirely un-noblelike string of curses.

Shaun’s two arrows once again went wide... the rogue was firing in a panic.  At the same time he was trying to put as many arrows as possible in the air, he was also trying to not hit his friends.  Tess’ two sonic assaults also seemed to be bent away from the beast.... it was then she realized he had magical resistance (SR 30).

Orion’s bodyblows seemed to make Kerzit scream in pain more, even as the beast started to turn towards him.  The demon’s assault was pre-empted, however, as Vin, in a fury that seemed entirely beyond herself, waded into the midst of melee, her own two blades flashing through the air, leaving one of the demon’s tentacles and one of its arms lying on the ground in her wake.

“That is for my husband!” she screamed as her blades slashed through the demon.  Kerzit stood, reeling.  Blood gushed from his the stumps of his arms, and he stumbled about, blood dribbling out of his mouth.  Grumki strode forward, and putting all the strength he could into a swing that would have scared a dragon, he crushed the demon’s skull with his hammer.

“That is for Kord!” Grumki bellowed as the beast collapsed.



“You alright, Majesty?” Vin was immediately by Siabrey’s side, checking her over.  The fighter waved her bodyguard away.

“I’m fine,” Siabrey coughed, and blood came from her mouth.  She tried to give a reassuring smile, but the blood in her mouth made it more disgusting than reassuring.  “Grumki’ll take care of me.  You alright?  You went into a battle rage of some kind back there...”

Vin looked at Siabrey, and then back at the demon’s twisted form laying on the ground, then shook her head.  “I don’t know.... I don’t know what came over me.  I just saw images of what happened to my father, and my husband... and all this...”

“’Tis alright, Vin,” Siabrey put an hand on the archer’s shoulder, even as she winced when Grumki started probing her other shoulder’s bloody wounds, “... you helped me take down this thing.”

“Us,” Orion said gruffly, already headed down towards the lava, “she helped US.”

“Us then!  Ouch!  Dammit!” Siabrey bit her lower lip and hissed.  She closed her eyes, and when they reopened, she was back in control of her body’s reactions to the pain.  She then looked back at Vin.  “My point issss...” she hissed again suddenly, “...is that we beat it... and you were a vital part in helping out with that.  I don’t know how many more of those tentacle swipes me, Grumki, or Orion could have taken.... what?” she spun her head in annoyance at a shout from Shaun.

“Dear goddess...”

Siabrey spun around, yanking Vin with her.  Annoyed, Grumki looked up, and stopped work as well, as the party beheld a sight that would stay in their nightmares forever.

Orion was holding the end of the staff in the lava, causing smoke and fire to issue in billows towards the greenish sky.  Beyond the towering columns of smoke arose the massive, sinuous forms of what seemed to be hundreds of purple worms, writhing in the sky.  As the party watched, they all began to bellow, roaring, shouting as one, in seeming pain at the staff being in the lava.  As the smoke dissipated, and Orion withdrew the now neutralized end of the staff from the fiery river, the roaring ended.  The fifty or so worms the party could see then, as one, lowered themselves back into the lava... and the hissing, grating noise of them sliding against each other resumed.

“Holy gods in Celestia,” Tess finally breathed.  The bard looked around at the others, her eyes wide with fear and relief that they had survived.  “That... that...”

“Um... I don’t think I want to be healed on this side of the hill,” Siabrey said uneasily, as the monk returned.  “You... you stood there while all of those?” she pointed alternately and gawked at Orion, who seemed to be unfazed.

“All those what?” the monk asked, confused.  “I couldn’t see anything... the smoke billowing up from the damn thing blocked everything.  What happened?”

= = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = == = = == = = == = = 

(DM's Note: Kerzit can be found in the Creature Catalogue on this site.  I did a few slight modifications to him mostly for flavor.  One was making him the servant of the missing balor lord of the Noisesome Vale.  As such, I thought it would be reasonable he could communicate with the 'worms' that gave the place its name... and as the worms weren't described, I thought throwing in purple worms would give the players a big scare. 

Second, I gave him his stuttering, halting speech on a whim.  All the demons and devils the party had previously dealt with had the stereotypical demonic voice... loud, rumbling, threatening.  I wanted Kerzit to be different... and how far can you get from commanding than the voice of the stapler guy off of "Office Space?"  The little ploy worked... a downright fearsome demon with a weak, tinny, halting voice.

As for Kerzit himself... I picked him out as he could just plain soak up damage.  Siabrey triple crits and inflicts 104 points of damage?  Kerzit just has 312 left where that came from.  He was meant to be a challenge... even more of a challenge if his purple worm friend had come into play.  I had Aeron do the thing a panicked wizard would do... try and kill the big purple thing the fighter's weren't busy with... and I rolled the worm's fort save in the open... a 1.  Worm dies .


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Thanatos*

The air swirled around the party once again, as the belching flames and toxic fumes of the Noisesome Vale seemed to pass away in a mere blur.

“This anti-cold stuff itches,” Pyrion complained.  “Why do we need it, again?  Why couldn’t we just bundle up?”

“Because,” Tess growled, holding her head from the nausea, “its the realm of the undead, and its VERY cold.”  _Shutup already, you pint-sized moron..._

The spinning mists of teleportation slowed, then stopped.  As the party’s sight began to view the world around them, a frigid blast of air slammed into their very bones... despite their oils to protect against the worst of the cold.

Snow surrounded the party, deep as their shins.  It surrounded them, flying through the frigid air, swirling around their heads.  It quickly fluttered into their eyes, and flew into their nostrils.  Surrounding them, as far as the eye could see, was a sight that would have made even the most steadfast shiver with more than cold.  

Tombstones.

Thousands upon thousands of tombstones, with names scrawled in Common, elegantly scripted in Elven, or hammered in with Dwarven.  Hundreds of other tongues the party could not recognize decorated some of the stones.

“Great... a graveyard... I’m already creeped out,” Siabrey complained, shuddering.  “Aeron, any specific tombstone we’re supposed to be at?”  

“Yup,” the wizard was already looking down at stones, and growling in displeasure over the wind.  “None of these match!  Though this demon is supposedly only... hmm...” the wizard started tramping off to the left... and the party was left with little choice to follow.

“_Whose_ tomb do we plunge the Pelor end into, again?” Siabrey asked uneasily.  _The last thing I want is that staff to wake something up...or someone..._

“Asuri’s consort, from millenia ago.  Her fiery death spurred him to make the original power staff, it was originally a staff of vengeance... till he lost it, and someone changed it around to suit their purposes,” Aeron said absentmindedly, before suddenly stopping.

“That one it?”

“No,” the wizard looked up, but then bent over again, and pointed.  “Looks like this poor person didn’t want to be buried.”  The party recoiled at seeing a few broken fingernails imbedded in the stone.

“Just hurry up, Aeron.  This place creeps me out, and I don’t want to meet any of the locals...”

“Um...” Aeron suddenly stopped.  “That’s where we need to go.”

“Where?”

“Um...” Aeron stuttered again... and then the party saw them.

Three large shapes, looming in the blizzard.  They looked like men, save they were massive, nearly fourteen feet tall.  Two carried massive axes, while the third, in the center, was devoid of obvious weapons.  As they approached, the party made out two shimmering shapes to their sides... shapes that looked vaguely humanoid.  

“Greetings, travelers,” a thundering voice boomed from the center creature.  As his form finally became visible, the party indeed shuddered.  His skin was a silvery-white, his large mane of a beard and mustache fluttered snow white, and his deep blue eyes spoke of the pent up power of a frost giant.  His two large companions also revealed themselves to be the same.  “You possess an item that we wish to take a look at... and we have done significant work... we’d knew you’d arrive here eventually.”  The massive beast gave a toothy smile.

Shaun, however, stood in shock... not at the frost giant, but at one of the smaller, shimmering spectres as their side.  One specter looked like a miner... save his upper torso appeared crushed in.  The other appeared almost an exact copy of Shaun... save several years younger.

“You,” its voice hissed, vicious and hard.  “You...”

The rogue was stunned, and couldn’t move at all.  _Couldn’t be!  He died so young!  He wouldn’t end up here!_  As the specter began to move towards him, Shaun began to stutter.

“Shawn!  I... um...” the rogue sputtered.  Images flooded back into his mind... his father fawning over his twin.  His twin sitting at the table, enjoying his parents company while Shaun was banished to the garden.  His twin standing aside, watching his father beat him viciously for something he didn’t do.

_He did NOTHING!_ part of Shaun’s mind hissed viciously.  _NOTHING to help you!  He stood aside, and watched!  In that mute brain of his, he was LAUGHING at you, Shaun!_ the darker side of the rogue chided.  _His fate was coming to him... and you sank to HIS level by killing him!_

_ Shaun,_ the rogue heard Elenya’s cool, soothing voice in his head, _It’s ok... the deed is done, love.  You can only do one thing, if this indeed is your slain brother... you can apologize..._  The party looked on in confusion, as a tear welled up in the rogue’s eye, and ran partway down his cheek before falling towards the ground below with the _plink_ of ice.

“Shawn... I... I... I’m sorry,” the rogue opened his hands.  “I had no right... I had no reason... I... I don’t know what else...” he said.  He did not expect a smile and hug from the ghost of his brother... and his heart was steeled when he saw the look of hate in the specter’s eyes.  His weapons were away, as he walked towards the ghost.  He’d thought about this moment often.

_Would I be ready to offer the only true repayment for what I did?_ he had often wondered.  _Would I be willing to let him kill me?_

The rogue found his feet walking him forward, towards the snarling remains of a soul, even as his mind wrestled with the question.  Part of him wanted to scream that he’d changed, that he was a new man, that he was now a father... another part felt that this was the only way to make things right.

“You... vile fiend!” the ghost snarled.  A wispy, ethereal finger extended towards the rogue, and the specter snarled again, “As you took my life, what I held most dear, I shall return!  And when I do, I shall steal what YOU hold most dear... your precious wife and your three children!”

Shaun’s forward movement stopped. _Elenya?  The children?_  They were innocents!  They had done nothing!  Shaun Dice had committed the evil, not those four innocent souls!

“They have done nothing!” Shaun snarled back.  “Your quarrel is with me, Shawn!  Me, and me alone!  Should you wish to take my life, brother, I owe you no less!  But Elenya has done nothing!  Neither have the children!  Leave them out of this!”

The specter floated hauntingly closer, a cackle coming from its lips.  “You were always the dim one Shaun... never realizing the full potential of father’s life, the rewards for tact!  Even now, you don’t recognize!  I want to cause you the same pain you caused me... you _offer_ me your life... willingly!  But I want you to feel pain... terror... horror!  So I refuse your offer, and instead I shall steal what you love most from you!  Then you will feel my pain!”

The party’s weapons were already drawn, as both they and the frost giants watched the exchange uneasily.  The rogue himself reached for his rapier, just before Tess’ voice carried over the cold wind:

“Shaun, don’t give in!  Don’t!”

The rogue did not hear, or care to hear.  His mind was focused on one thing... the threat to his new family... his innocent wife, his pure unborn children.  And like a fatherly lion, he was fully prepared to die defending the cubs that had yet to see the light of day.  With a _shiin_ his rapier flashed out of its scabbard.  In a similar hissing noise, his voice carried only as far as to let the specter hear it.

“This is between you and me.”  It would finally be settled, between them.  One on one.  The frightful war would end.  Now.  _And it will be done with my blade, by myself!  No one will have his destruction as theirs to call, save me!_

As the specter backed away, to let the two settle their feud once and for all, a piercing shriek broke through the air.  From over Shaun’s shoulder, three powerful pulses of screeching energy slammed into the ghost.  Shawn’s form let out a terrified shriek, before exploding into cartwheeling bits of ectoplasm.  The rogue spun just in time to see Tess’ mouth closing from her sonic assault.  Before he had a chance to scream his fury at her, the rest of the party leapt forward with a roar.

Siabrey dashed forward towards the frost giant in the middle who had spoken, her two flaming blades cutting massive gashes into his form.  In their wake, his skin seemed melty, even liquid-like after their fiery passage.

In the same eyeblink, Vin had placed four arrows into the closest greataxe frost giant, yet the massive beast hardly blinked.  Instead, it let out a terrible roar, and hefted its blade above its head.

The other specter flashed through the air towards Siabrey, and grabbed the Empress.  She shuddered, feeling the indescribable, as it seemed part of her soul, her very lifeforce, was sucked out of her arm by the creature’s grip ( one negative level).  Grumki and Hidalas both got absolutely sadistic grins on their faces, and jointly called upon their respective deities.  Two massive flamestrikes crashed down upon the frost giants, turning even more of their skin the same melty, semi-liquid transparence.

The Frost Giant sorcerer, in the center, backed away from Siabrey’s ferocious blades, and with an unholy word and lifting of his arms, snarled forth a command.  The ground around the party seemed to shudder, and rise... its pregant ice giving birth to icy skeletons all around (18 in total).

Anias charged to the front, his nightblade finding itself locked in furious duel with one of the mighty beasts’ greataxes.  For a while, the angel held his own, until a vicious and strong blow from the giant knocked his blade aside for a second... long enough that the axe carved an vicious, deadly wound through the angel’s chest and side.  Anias stumbled away from the fray, bleeding profusely.

Grumki’s holy warhammer found the specter that plagued Siabrey, sending it back to the depths of horror from whence it came, and the gnome Pyrion, with many blasts and booms, emptied two pistols into one of the frost giants.

Then the skeletons surged forward.

They came with bluish blades, icy short swords, which they lunged with at Siabrey, Grumki, Orion, and Shaun.  All save the rogue managed to dodge the furious blows.  One skeleton managed to stab the rogue in the shoulder, and he felt a feeling of icy cold blasting through his body, even though the blade barely cut him (1d6 cold damage).

Before the frost giant sorcerer could call upon more magic, Orion silenced him forever with a series of vicious and well timed kicks and punches.  The beast attempted at one point to grab the monk as he launched his assault... Orion merely laughed, and with one arm, blocked the beast’s punch, before delivering a leg sweep that downed the creature.  The monk then leapt into the air, and with a furious down-kick to the giant’s neck, snapped its vertebrae and crushed its windpipe.

Siabrey’s dancing blades found the giant to her front, cutting down the weakened beast as her blades converted its chest and belly from icy strength to watery goo.  Three well placed arrows from Vin slammed into the last frost giant’s head, downing it just as it was about to deliver a devastating blow on the reeling angel Anias.

Hidalas then pulled from under his cloak a golden symbol.  Resembling a sword embedded into a set of scales, the holy symbol of Tarantor glowed, as Hidalas repeated a mantra to banish the undead and unholy beasts of the deep.  The skeletons shuddered, cracked, and under the force of Hidalas’ compulsion, _all_ proceeded to explode into shattered pieces of bone.

“Mighty impressive, Hidalas!” Siabrey breathed uneasily as Grumki rushed over and began trying to restore the parts of her broken soul.  “Last time I remember you doing anything productive was outside of Mephys!” she joked.

“Quiet you.”

Shaun, for his part, was still furious.  The rogue stormed over to Tess, and in a snarling voice, demanded why she had killed his brother when HE, and he alone, had the right... the honor... indeed the duty, to face the ghost alone.

“I was the one that caused the wrong that made him into this!” Shaun shouted.  “I was the one!  Not you!  Not any of you!  That’s why I needed to face him, alone!”  The rogue shuddered in the cold, and the bard grabbed hold of him even as he tried to struggle to get free.

“Shaun,” she whispered, “Shaun shaun shaun...” she cooed to him, trying to calm him, “I did that for you.”

“What?!” he snapped, pushing away.  “How the hell was doing that helping me!?”

“Shaun!” she finally snapped, annoyed, “would you have been able to live with the image etched in your memory, _forever_, of you killing your own brother, _again_?  Would you?!”  

Shaun’s ranting suddenly stopped.  His eyes still spoke fury, and his hands yet clasped and unclasped the air between their fingers, but he remained still.

“Shaun... Elenya told me... all about it,” Tess said quietly.  “About what happened so long ago.  You’re a different man now, Shaun.  Indeed... now you are a man.  Then you were nothing more than a punk kid.”  She put an arm around him.  “And there is no reason for the man to be haunted by the deed he had to finish from his days as a kid.  It would’ve torn you apart to relive killing your brother... again and again... every night before you went to sleep!”

“And so you took the image into yourself?” Shaun asked uneasily.

“I have the images of many dead in my mind,” the bard smiled sadly.  “I have much rage... much anger.  I have learned to deal with it... better me than you.”

“I found it!” Aeron’s whoop echoed over the snow, and the wizard motioned towards Orion.  “Bring it over here!  Right there!  Now!”

The monk plunged the staff into the deep, wintry snow, and once again smoke billowed into the frigid air around the party.  To Orion’s horror, at his feet, the ground churned, and a long decayed and rotted head, with long golden strands still attached, exploded from the ground.  The skeleton made no noise, its mouth merely open in soundless screams, before it collapsed back into the receiving earth.

“This world is done,” the monk said quietly, pulling the staff back out.  “One more left.”

"Yeah," Geoffrey rolled his eyes, "just one more.  Then I get my wine reward, right?!"


==================================================

(DM’s Note: I might not have mentioned this before, but by this point in the adventure, the players ARE running multiple people for combat purposes.  Shaun’s player also ran Geoffrey (who was mostly ineffective, save a griping or comic relief), Siabrey’s also ran Pyrion (much of the same... the guns just never rolled well) and Vin (whose player had gone home already), Orion’s ran Hidalas, and Tess’ ran Grumki.  The only characters I ran were Anias and Aeron... and whatever baddies they fought. )


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Azzgrat, Part One*

“I hope this time,” Orion grunted towards Pyrion as the frigid world around them started to spin, “your little device is more accurate!”  The gnome ignored the monk’s critique, and merely clutched to Siabrey’s leg, his face greenish.

The world about them spun, viciously, causing the gnome to finally lose his stomach... again.  Siabrey pulled back in the swirling mists in disgust... now nauseous more from Pyrion’s breakfast covering her boots than the swirling of teleportation.

The mists around the party ceased their swimming motion, and lifted away, burned by a bright, reddish sun now dominating the sky.  The air around the party seemed clear, and while it stank, it was breathable.  On the ground there appeared to be grass even.

A fact that made Orion snarl.

“We’re off course again!” the monk complained as he searched for the supposed sixty-six minarets and towers of Graz’zt’s palace.It didn’t take long... they dominated the horizon to the party’s left... but seemed at least twenty miles away.  More importantly, between the party and Azzgrat lay a massive field of white, that seemed to be moving.  The air reeked of salt.

The monk gingerly walked to the edge of the field of white, and as he neared, he could hear roaring from its expanse.  That alone was enough to convince him it would be wise to not cross it by foot.  The jagged nature of its ever-changing surface doubly convinced him.

“Um,” he asked, returning from his short hike to the party, “is there any way that we can possibly fly to Graz’zt’s palace?  There’s something very large and unpleasant down there in the way.”

“Well, I can make people _levitate,_ Tess offered... for quite a long time... about18 minutes.  However, they won’t be able to move quickly... hey Aeron?  Do you have a spell of flying in your spellbooks?”

“Just one second,” the wizard grunted, pulling out one of his large spellbooks.  “Hmm... here, yes.  I just need some time to prepare it, and memorize the proper incantations... half an hour?”

“I don’t know if we have that much time,” Shaun offered.  “Say... Tess?  In your bag of holding, weren’t there some rather neat boots we stole... ahem... I mean ‘liberated’ off of one of the demon corpses back in Holstean?”

“Yes,” the bard said guardedly, “why?”  Her eyes were unsure what Shaun meant.

“Well, I turned them back in because I had some issues with controlling them, y’know?” the rogue continued.  “They made me hover and zip, but too fast for me... damn, never thought I would ever say that.”

“They... made you fly?” Siabrey asked in shock.  “And you _didn’t tell us, and merely put them back in Tess’ bag?!_”  _Dammit!  I could have used those for training on how to handle my wings!_

“Yeah.  Maybe Orion here has fast enough reflexes to handle them,” Shaun offered.  Seeing Siabrey’s scowl, he gave her a grin of apology.  “No offense, Siabrey, but if they’re too fast for _me_, they’re definitely too fast for _you_ to handle, at least on this short of notice.”



“Hey, am I forgiven?” Shaun asked Siabrey some ten minutes later.  “Hey, at least you’re flying in a way,” he added with a smirk.

“I get those boots when this is all over,” the fighter said, in her most commanding voice.  Carefully she went upward as an air current shoved the rogue underneath her.  “Orion, more careful with this flying business!”

“Sorry,” the monk said from upfront, still dragging the ropes connected to the levitating party members.  With his flying impetus, it had taken them a while to get to speed, but now they flashed through the air at great speed.  Fast enough Siabrey didn’t want to think of what would happen if one of them hit the ground.  

“I was looking at the white fields, and just realized what they were,” Orion called back over the rushing air.  “Its a river made of salt!  If we’d tried to cross it, likely we would’ve ended up crushed after falling through a crack!  The roaring I heard was massive blocks breaking and shifting!”

“Good call!” Tess shouted from off to the left.  “By the looks of it, we’re going to get to that palace with time to spare!  Aeron?” she barked off towards the frightened looking wizard zipping along beside her, “Where do we have to put the staff exactly in his palace?  The throne room?”

“Uh huh,” the wizard mumbled slightly frightenedly.  

“Well, where’s the throne room at?  You know?”

“No clue,” the wizard stammered out, his eyes squeezed shut, “though I’m g...guessing it’s in the middle of his palace!  Probably big and ornate.  T...throne rooms tend to be like that!”  A few seconds later, Tess barely caught the wizard’s voice asking for his mother.  She gave him the best reassuring grin she could, only to realize his eyes were still closed.

The party flew onward, Orion in the lead, towing the others.  Ahead, the palace at Azzgrat loomed larger.  Its walls seemed to be made from gleaming ivory, the tops of its towers glowed like platinum and adamantine.  Orion, at Tess’ urging, selected the largest dome in the center of the complex,  and put brakes on his flying.  He slowed, allowing the others to fly ahead and him act as a brake, slowing them down.

“Um, hey!?” Tess shouted, looking ahead.  With a hand she pointed at two reddish shapes lazily rising from by the massive dome.

“Balors!” Siabrey and Orion shouted simulatenously.

“Two of them!?” Tess called, unnerved.  As she watched, the shapes loomed larger from their approach... still lazily drifting upward on a course perpendicular to the party.  They’re lazy course continued... it was apparent that the party hadn’t been spotted for the intruders they were. 

“Alright!  On the count of three, everyone load and blast them with whatever you can, ok?!” Tess shouted.  “Orion, can you move really fast again, and then stop to snap us forward, so Siabrey and Vin can get close range?”

“I’ll see what I can do!” the monk called back, accelerating forward.  As he raced,  suddenly he stopped, slinging the party forward.

As the party passed directly overhead, Tess let loose a shriek, sending her infamous sonic dart assault forward into one of the balors.  Even as the beast cringed, twin columns of fire from heaven thundered down, as Hidalas and Grumki happily found their prayers for flamestrike answered yet again.  A frigid blast of cold air leapt from Aeron’s fingers, covering both creatures in layers of frigid frost.

Near the end of the arc of the party snapping ahead, both Vin and Siabrey drew their swords, and delivered vicious, sharp assaults as they passed by the stunned beasts.  As their blades left the right-most balor, the massive beast’s wings crumpled, and it tumbled several hundred feet onto the hard ground below.

The other balor still staggered in the air for a few moments, before Geoffrey and Pyrion, both with daggers drawn, flashed towards it.  Pyrion did the correct, planned manuever... he stabbed the balor as he went by.  Geoffrey misjudged his angles, however, and slammed full bore into the balor’s head.  

Sickening cracks leapt up, both from Geoffrey’s shoulder and arm, and the balor’s face.  The beast tumbled after its partner, crashing to the ground below, while Geoffrey cartwheeled onwards, conscious and screeching in pain.

“Hold on!” Orion shouted, as he sped up again to act as a brake once more.  As the party continued its drift towards the central dome of the complex, Orion pulled on Geoffrey’s rope, and Hidalas adjusted till he caught the floating, moaning halfling and proceeded to complete his first _healing_ under _levitation_.



The party set down some two minutes later on the roof of Graz’zt massive palace, and began to consider the problem of their entry.

“I don’t know about you, but jumping in the front door would NOT be my preferred method of getting in,” Siabrey grunted.  The slope of the dome was shallow enough that walking on it was no problem, but the dome was nearly 300 feet up... and the levitation magic had worn off.

A solid _wham_ echoed in the air, and the party turned to see Orion, grinning, looking at a small dent in the roof.  “Adamantine,” the monk announced, before taking another swing, making the slight dent even deeper.

“Are you nuts!” Shaun shouted.  “That’s adamantine!  You’ll break your fists before you break through!”

“I bet this thing is ten feet thick!” Siabrey chimed in.

“Try twenty,” Orion grinned, punching again.  Tess then cleared her throat, and motioned for the monk to move aside.  “What?”

“If you’re going to do that, I should help,” she said with a grin.  The same shriek she had called on that turned the Countess to dust was now focused on the same bit of roof Orion had been striking.  The metal seemed to bend, to flex, and shuddered into dust that billowed away.  

When the dust pall cleared, there was a hole, ten feet across, and ten feet deep, into the roof.  With a grin, Orion jumped down into the pit, and began pounding again onto the metal (Using his sundering ability on the roof).

“Won’t this attract some attention?” Shaun asked as the clangs and bangs of the monk’s fists continued to crack further and further into the roof.  “I meant, call me a rogue, but shouldn’t we be going for subtlety... not banging on the roof of the most guarded chamber?”

“What would you have us do?  Swing through the front door?” Tess rejoined, and the rogue was forced to shrug... before his jaw dropped.

“Um... Tess?”

“I told you!  This might not be a good plan, but its the best we h-“ the bard started to snap at him, until her eyes followed his finger to the party’s left... and her jaw dropped as well.

In the skies, high above, were thousands of small forms, each pinprick drawing closer, as a distant rumble bespoke of thousands of wings beating.  It looked as if a swarm of beens or locusts was approaching... yet everyone realized that each of those locusts was likely larger than a man.  

“Um... guys?” Siabrey said nervously, pointing in the opposite direction.  The skies there showed much the same... save the closest pinprick on this side looked orangish... as if wreathed in flames.

“Dammit!  Orion!” Tess leaned into the pit, now far deeper, “Hurry up!  We’ve got company!  Lots of company!”

“How many?  We can take ‘em out!” the monk called back between sundering punches.

“Try two armies worth!” Tess yelled down.

= = = = = = = = = = = = === == = = == = = = == = == = = =

The two balors the party faced were basic balors... and the beasts were crushed under a tidal wave of damage before they could respond.  I have to say, their decision to fly to the palace and their tactics in the air were quite smart... save poor Geoffrey, who failed his reflex save and became a projectile himself.  He took and inflicted 30 points damage, which merely left him with about 15 left, and killed the balor...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Azzgrat Part Two*

“Two armies?!” Orion’s head popped up in the hole momentarily has he jumped to look.  His head popped up again as he cursed, and quickly the noises of fists breaking through metal redoubled.

The army to the party’s left was now even closer, and the party could barely make out the figures within its mass.  It was led by a tall woman with massive, leathery wings.  Her skin was ebony black.  Claws were in place of her hands, and small fangs hung from her lips, yet despite this, one might confuse her with a nymph with regards to beauty.  Behind her came 4 glabrezou, 8 hezrou, and hordes other lesser demons... a veritable army of thousands.  As Orion and the party furiously banged, 12 mariliths appeared over the side of the dome, having climbed over the top.

To the other side, the flaming figure resolved itself to be a massive, thin form with purplish skin and a titanic longsword.  The sword, like its massive palrenthee owner, was wreathed in sheets of flames.  The party could make out a balor, succubi, palrenthees, and others within its hovering mass.

At the moment the two massive creatures landed on the dome, Orion broke through the roof... fully 20 feet down.  Several sharp kicks later, and a hole wide enough for one was made.

 “Kind intruders,” the woman’s voice echoed, smooth and silky, ”You return with the staff that bears-“

 “Silence, vile witch!” the glowering palrenthee stormed over.  The heat from his approach was so intense that the party still on the roof (Siabrey, Vin, Shaun and the little people) shied away from him.  The massive beast seemed to not care, and lurched forward again, eyes menacing...

...at the ebony skinned demon, not the party.

”You would trick these interlopers as you tried to trick me!” he snarled, before turning to the party,  “Listen not to her sweet words, for they drip with poison!”

 “And you, dear Pelenub, are all too familiar with poison, having tried to assassinate your master’s daughter by those means!” the woman snarled, stepping towards the beast that was twice her height.  “Yet I am still here, Pelenub, to restore my father to his rightful place!”

 “If by ‘restore’ you mean ‘usurp’ you are indeed correct, Kanz’ztera!” the other creature snarled, and the two loomed towards each other as if physical combat might happen.

“Orion!” Siabrey hissed into the pit.  She glanced up, and saw the two demons and their retinues were too busy watching each other... none had noticed her.  “Get the staff down there!  I’ll keep them distracted!”  The monk gave a nod, and clutching the staff in one hand, peered into the hole... only to see five massive balors, the largest he’d ever seen, staring up at him.

“Gods,” his heart entered his throat, and he closed his eyes.  _If it is my time to die... if they strike me down... the staff is back in the chambers... the evil has been put to rest..._



“Kantera?  Pelnub?” Siabrey said, wincing when she butchered their names.  “Indeed, we _had_ the staff that held your father,” she told truthfully, before adding the small lie, “but in the last minute, it was taken from us!”

 “Taken?” the beautiful demoness growled.   “Surrender it, Pelenub, and I’ll have my father only banish you forever from Azzgrat!  After the plotting you have done!”

 “Why do you lie so, vile wretch!” the palrenthee snarled.   “Surrender the staff, and I shall only inform my Master, thy father that you only attempted to kill me and usurp the throne!  You shall be the banished one!”

“Now now...” Siabrey said, raising her hands for quiet.  To the her disconcerting fear, the shouting match continued, and the female demon suddenly produced a wicked looking greatsword, its black blade dripping with reddish liquid.  The two beasts, and their retinues closed with each other, till the party was surrounded on all sides by balors, demons, quasits and the like snarling and growling at each other, only feet apart.

_Orion!  Hurry!_ Siabrey winced, as Tess jumped in.



The monk meanwhile had swung through the hole he had made, and grasped the ceiling of the chamber... thankful that it was some two hundred feet above the balors, and thankful of his _spider climbing_ ability.  Carefully, he used tiny cracks in the mosaic ceiling, and carefully made his way down.

The room was ornate and massive... a perfect circle, easily three hundred feet high at the top of the dome, and several times that amount across.  At one end of the room was a throne, seemingly carved out of solid ebony, with bits of a dark metal Orion didn’t recognize giving it a brilliant glow.  It was massive... designed for someone that was easily far larger than a man...

Ever few seconds, he would look down, and ten beady eyes, glowing red, would look back at him.  The balors followed his movements with interest, their massive heads watching him as he clambered across.  Beneath the feet of the behemoths, smaller demons dashed about.  Thankfully, Orion saw no vrocks... otherwise, he was sure, he would already be dead.

_There.... halfway down the side_, Orion thought to himself.  So far the balors weren’t following him.  It was as if something was keeping them rooted in place... and then it dawned on him.

_The staff?  Why would the staff keep them in place?_  The thought worried him immensely.  Graz’zt was up to something... he knew it.



“Kanz’ztera, Pelenub, come come!” Tess called loudly.  _If these two decide to fight it out, we’re right in the middle... and we’ll probably die in the first volley of magic..._  “Now Kanz’ztera.  What exactly did Pelenub do?  And Pelenub, you will have your chance to make your case when she is finished.”

 “But this vile bitch tried-“ the palrenthee began to snarl, before the smaller demon princess drowned him out with her own shrieks.

 “He tried to slay me, during my father’s absence!  He tried to kill my chief balor aides!  He deserves to die!  I merely wish to restore my father to his throne!”  Simultaneously, a voice rumbled into Tess’ head.  It was strong, yet silky smooth, even sexy...  _Traveler... I merely wish to take my father’s mantle.  You come from a material plane, do you not?  I detect good in you... you wish for the destruction of Graz’zt... yes?  Tell me... in your mind... where the staff is... we both want the same... do we not?_

 “I did NOT try to poison you!  You pulled that stunt yourself Kanz’ztera, to gain backing!” the other demon roared.  

 “What of the marilith’s seeing you personally pouring that drinking cup!?” Kanz’ztera snarled back.  Meanwhile Tess found it hard to keep the thought of exactly where the staff was from popping into her head.  Instead she managed to _think_ confusion.  Deep, in a guarded corner of her mind, she relaxed.  _At least they’re talking... a few more minutes for us!_



Orion was now three fourths the way to the massive throne, clambering along as quickly as he could.  It had taken several agonizing minutes, and would likely take several more agonizing minutes, even with his _spider-climbing_ and superior monastic speed.  To check on his progress, he glanced behind him... 

...and uttered a curse.

One of the balors was moving... quickly... towards the throne.  It was several hundred feet away, far enough that Orion couldn’t _see_ its eyes, but he could _feel_ them burning into him... boring in.  And he felt a sudden flush of heat eminate from the staff.

_Graz’zt, you rotten bastard!_ he wanted to snarl.

 “I think I have you, at least... goody-two shoes.” the voice inside the staff laughed.   “Once they let me free... I shall have your friends as well...”

Orion quickened his pace.  Clambering, running as fast as he could. Several times he nearly slipped... he was after all running _upside down_ along the ceiling of the massive structure.

 “You are too late, pansy!” Graz’zt laughed, using his other nickname for the monk as the monk scrambled and clambered.  

Orion grew closer and closer to the throne, racing along the ceiling, his movement further troubled as he pulled the staff from its position strapped to his back.  Now he was racing along the ceiling, using only one hand and his feet.  A few seconds later, he hovered over Graz’zt throne, and gently fell to beside it (_feather fall_).  He carefully placed the staff, even as the ground around him began to tremble from the approaching demon.

“There, you bastard!” Orion snarled,  “Fooled you!  I can jump out of here any time I want!  Pays to be a disclipined monk!”

 “No you haven’t.  Once I am freed, you think I cannot merely teleport to the roof of my palace to collect you all?” the demon chuckled.   “If you, mere mortal can dimension door to the roof, surely a being of my powe can as well!  Silly mortal.  Before you get too far... goodbye, Orion!  It was... not a pleasure!” the beast snarled.  "I shall certainly enjoy torturing you... and your friends!"



 “She wishes to kill her father and usurp his power!  I merely wish to set the order of things right!” Pelenub shouted to Tess, the heat radiating from his body even more intense.  His voice as well jumped into Tess’ head.

_Graz’zt and the other demons, for too long, have oppressed me and my kind! I merely want vengeance on Graz’zt!  And you wish him to be dead too!  Together we shall-_

_ AHA!  I have caught you!_ Kanz’ztera’s voice rumbled in Tess’ head, as the demon princess’ sword suddenly shifted from a neutral position by her side to an aggressive stance.  The massive palrenthee reacted similarly with his massive sword.

Tess’ own mind was in confusion, as her own thoughts began to be driven away by the shouting of the two in her mind as well.  She wasn’t sure what part of her possessed the sense to do so, but somehow she whispered to Pyrion to start his machine, and have it on standby.  With the two armies so close, all with weapons drawn... none would notice... and as the machine whirred and pumped... Tess was right.

Kanz’ztera was merely inches from Pelenub’s face, and the two continued hurling insults at each other.  Warily, Siabrey looked down into the hole, and saw, in the distance, a thin, black shaft sitting Graz’zt throne.

“The staff is down there,” she told Shaun.  “Orion just put it there.  Now, if he would only hurry up, we could just get out of here!”

“Tess?  You alright?” Shaun asked, as the bard held her head.  Wearily, Tess nodded.

“I think they’ve gone back to arguing in person, instead of in my mind,” she groaned, and then frowned as Pyrion smacked the machine, growling.  “Pyrion?!  Please... for the love of all that is holy...”

“I’m working on it!” the gnome growled.

Orion’s hands suddenly reached up through the hole, and with a flip, the monk was soon on the roof, squatly between two sneering mariliths, too busy gauging each other to notice the small human between them.  His face was dead frightened... something unusual.  Normally he gave a grin when he used _abudant step_.

“Pyrion!  Get your machine going!” Orion snapped.  "That-"

“I’m WORKING on it!” the gnome snapped back, by now very annoyed.  He smacked the machine again, and spoke several unsavory words in dwarven.

“Um... guys?” Shaun said nervously, looking into the hole.  “That balor has the staff.”

“WHAT!?” everyone, from the party, to Kanz’ztera, to Pelenub stopped whatever they were doing.

“Uh...” Shaun stammered, before backing away, towards the close circle the party had made around Pyrion and his machine.  As Kanz’ztera and Pelenub crowded close, peering into the hole, Shaun turned and hissed at the gnome.  “Get this piece of junk going in ten seconds, otherwise we won’t live another twenty!”

“DAMMIT!  I’M WORKING ON IT!” Pyrion snapped, by now furious that his concentration had been broken yet again.  To accent his fury, his fist slammed into the top of the machine... 

...and its sputters turned into contented, purring motion.  

As the mists of teleportation surrounded the party, a bright flash beamed out from the hole, into the faces of the two rival demons.  There was a collective gasp from all the demons as the mists grew thick enough the party could no longer see them.

The last sound the party heard of the Abyss was a _very_ surprised Kanz’ztera, squealing with surprise and alarm:  “F...Father!  You’ve... returned! How... wonderful?”

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Well, there's at least one post for this session to put up, and after that, another session.  The "Ten Years Later" session.  And after that, who knows, maybe some short stories by me should I have the time. 

As for the baddies in this... Kanz'ztera can be found in the Rogue's Gallery... BLACKDIRGE's monster thread if my memory serves me correct. Pelenub was a creation of myself... and shortly I shall have his stats posted if anyone is interested.

EDIT: Fixed the situation with Orion's movement.  Sorry about forgetting that


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

If I may make a minor correction EV, Orion skittered across the ceiling to get above the throne, then jumped down (using his slow fall ability) to put the staff right in the throne, then used his _abundant step_ monk ability to _dimeonsion door_ right to the top of the roof again.  I rather impressive show of movement, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Corrected the error... and without further ado...

 = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
*Homecoming*

As the swirling mists of teleportation spun the party about, for the first time, there was no comment, no demand on Pyrion that his machine work properly.  Instead, all voices were silent, as all minds were focused on the simple fact that they had _survived_.

They had gone through the Noisesome Vale, and taken on a powerful demon and a purple worm.  They had stepped into the realm of the undead itself, and confronted Shaun’s vengeful brother.  Then, they had survived being stuck between two enormous demonic armies bent on destroying each other (and consequently, the poor, unaffiliated party).  Finally, they had managed to escape before Graz’zt, restored to his full power, could grab them.

True, Tess’ ‘issues’ with the infernal forces of the Nine Hells had yet to be resolved... the bard had realized that for most of her life she would likely be pursued by devils bent on vengeance.  But none cared.  They’d survived a close, entirely too personal encounter with a demon lord... and survived where likely millions before had not.

As the mists swirled into oblivion, the party, unsurprisingly, found themselves not in the hallowed halls of the Iskeldrun Palace... but in the midst of rolling fields, a dirt road stretching off in the distance.  Above, there was a yellow sun... a hopeful sign that they were on the right world... possibly.

“Dammit!” Orion growled, “Not again!”

Siabrey gave an annoyed sigh.  It seemed everything conspired that her reunion with Luke would be postponed... which annoyed her now especially.  Her headache had already returned.  “Where are we... anyone?”

“I got us out of Graz’zt’s grasp!  Ok!” Pyrion snapped annoyed, “And I didn’t get a single demon head for my collection!  Gah!”  The gnome waved his arms around wildly in anger.

“Well, we should at least expect some _accuracy_!” Orion snapped in annoyance.

“How about we follow this road?  We’ll run into someone eventually... and then we’ll find out where we are... or at least if we’re in the right world,” Shaun sighed.  _Yet more time away from Elenya... and the babies..._

“Fine... though Pyrion, spend some time checking your machine over... please?” Siabrey asked as the party walked to the road.  The fighter’s eyes were almost shut, and she stumbled slightly.  Instinctively, she started counting days... and her pained mind came to a realization.

“Siabrey, you alright?” Tess asked, coming beside her friend worriedly.  “Do you need any of the headache stuff I have?  Its not much, but it’ll help some.”

“I... I’m fine,” the fighter gave a strange grin through the pounding of the headache, “though I will take you up on the medicine offer.”

Tess waited till they were a little further along, and hung back with the fighter, slightly away from the others, before hissing a question to her.

“Siabrey?  Are you?”

“Umhm,” the fighter, feeling a little better now, gave a nod.  “Keep it quiet though... I sorta want to surprise people...”

The bard nodded.



A rainstorm came overhead, and the party found themselves quickly slogging through a mud pit rather than a dirt road.  After several hours, through the deepening gloom, they spotted an arrow, written in Common.

_Vindercary_ it read, with the arrow pointing ahead.

“Well... someone here speaks Common at least,” Tess observed, with something of relief.  “Let’s head there... at the very least, we can get a room for the night.”



The place called Vindecary turned out to be little more than a hamlet... ten houses, a granary, and a small tavern/inn.  As the party trudged through the muddy streets, they noticed stares... many directed at Siabrey.  A few men, dressed as farmer’s looked at them hard from the side.  The party could hear them muttering words to each other as they saw Siabrey, before an audible, “nah!” came from their mouths.

When they walked into the tavern, the innkeeper, behind the bar, immediately stopped what he was doing, his eyes very wide.

“Ah...good man,” Tess motioned for him to come over, “how many spare rooms do you have this night?”

“I... ah... well... have... t...two,” he stammered, staring at Siabrey.  “P...pardon me, miss... but are you the Sipner girl?” he said nervously.  

“Yes...” Siabrey said slowly.  _This is good... means we’re in our home world.  Its bad too... he’s going to blurt out in two seconds that the Empress is here, and all hell is going to break out...   five... four... three... two..._ Siabrey winced.

“I _KNEW_ it was you, m’lady!” the man shouted.  At Siabrey’s wincing, he gave a smile.  “I rode with your mother, to the Valley!  That’s where I got this, from an orc!” he yanked his tunic to free one of his shoulders, were a large gash stared at them angrily.  “They said you fought many things up there, m’lady, and I’d consider it an honor if a warrior of your renown would eat here!  On the house!  Ladies and gentlemen!” he called, pulling everyone’s attention to the front, “I present to you one of the finest warriors ever seen!  Countess Sipner!” he bellowed.  At the last part, it was Tess and Shaun that winced, while Siabrey gave a sigh of relief.

“Um.. no actually, her real title and rank-“ Shaun started before a sharp elbow from Siabrey caught him full in the belly.

“Thank you, friend innkeeper, you are too kind!” Siabrey forced a grin, even as Shaun gripped his stomach in pain.  _Thank Hieroneous... they don’t know yet!  If he served in my mother’s ranks, we’re far from Iskeldrun... word likely hasn’t arrived yet, at least not to this tiny hamlet!  But if he served in mom’s unit..._

“We’re close to my home!” Siabrey suddenly jumped up in the air, and clasped the closest person – once again Shaun.

“What’d I do to get assaulted like this?” the rogue asked as she hugged him, jumping up and down.

“We’re close to home!  I can take you there, and show you my old room, where I practice with swords!” Siabrey giddily announced.  “And... and...” she raised a hand in added ecstasy, “mom has a very small but working teleporting chamber!” 

“Don’t make her too happy... she suddenly becomes a fourteen year old,” Orion leaned towards the innkeeper with a grin.  Just as he finished, the monk’s hand lashed out, and grabbed the scrambling Geoffrey.  “Don’t let the halfling touch your stocks, he’ll drain them,” the monk added as Geoffrey began to whine.



The party discovered that night that the Sipner family manor was barely three days march to the south... one simply had to follow the road onward.  At Siabrey’s insistence, the fact she was now Empress was kept quiet.  “Otherwise I’ll be mobbed,” she groaned that night.

The next day, the party set out by foot, trudging through the now hardening roads.  Despite knowing now where they were, their paranoid instincts remained, and they camped far off-road.  The second night of their journey, Shaun spotted something on first watch.  

“Hey... I think there are three wolves eyeing us,” the rogue elbowed Tess slightly as the bard went about waking people.

“Wolves?  That’s odd.  They normally don’t attack people,” Tess said matter of factly, as a downright hostile Geoffrey was awoken from his fitful sleep.

“Well, they’re coming towards the camp.  They look very thin, Tess... I can see the bones on one almost,” the rogue said, arrows already fitted into his bow.  With a grunt, Siabrey was now up, by their side.

“What is it?” the fighter slurred as her mind pushed the last webs of sleep away.  When Tess and Shaun pointed out the two wolves, she looked confused as well till Shaun pointed to their boniness as they edged up, now only thirty feet away.

“They’re merely hungry, don’t kill them,” Siabrey said.  “That’s the only reason they’re so close to us.”  Just as she finished her analysis, the three leapt into the camp, charging directly for Tess, Shaun and Siabrey.

Without thinking, Tess sent sonic screeches towards the wolf headed towards her, and it exploded into pieces that drenched the party yet again.  A single shot from Shaun dropped the wolf headed towards him, while Siabrey, with the flat of her blades, knocked the last wolf unconscious.

“You killed them!?” the fighter complained at seeing the two other wolfish corpses.  “They didn’t need to die!”  _I spent the last 7 years of my life before this mess taking care of people’s wolf, sandhog, and other vermin problems!  They were merely hungry, and smelled our food!_

“Like you said, they were hungry... and if we let them go,” Tess walked over, and slashed the throat of the remaining wolf, “they would likely attack some other, less prepared travelers along this road.”

“Hey, Pyrion,” Shaun nudged the gnome, who was still looking in shock at the wolves dropped before he could even draw a pistol, “you could get a wolf head to get stuffed.  I think I’m going to get a pelt and have a coat made out of it.”

“Eww,” Tess announced everyone else’s opinion.



At midday the next day, the party, covered in blood, dirt, grime and grit, walked up through the village of Fairhaven, towards the large stone structure beyond.

Their destination wasn’t a castle... or a keep even.  A massive stone house... perhaps thirty rooms on two floors, was the dominating feature.  A single, three story tower rose from one corner of the house.  Merging with the house on two sides was a long wall, about eight feet high.  The wall formed to the house’s front a large courtyard, which had stables, an armory, small chapel, and other noble amenities along its inside.  The gate to get in itself was a small gatehouse, about two stories tall.  

As they approached, Siabrey recognized the two men standing on either side of the gate, their grey hairs wisping in the wind over their crimson Sipner House armor.  They were the same pair that had guarded the gate since Siabrey’s childhood.

“Elgar, Mystral!” she called as she approached, and immediately the two men were walking forward, squinting.

“Elgar, who is that?” one muttered, fumbling in his pouch.  To the party’s mirth, he pulled out a pair of spectacles and fumbled around till they were perched precariously on his nose.

“I don’t know, but the whole lot of them look dirty,” the other man croaked in his elderly voice.  “Halt, who goes there!” he called, trying to sound menacing, but failing miserably.

“Hey, that’s my line,” the other old man complained, and a low, muttering war of words erupted between the two.

“You mean you don’t recognize your own Siabrey?” the fighter stepped forward.  Both men stopped muttering and cursing lowly at each other, and squinted again.  The one with spectacles then let an enormous grin fill his face.

“By golly molly it is!” he grinned, showing only three teeth.  “Mystral!  Its young Lady Sipner!”

“Give me your spectacles, you old fool!” the other one snapped, and for several more minutes there was fumbling around.  Once the spectacles were perched on Mystral’s head, he too grinned.

“By golly you’re right for once!  Lady Sipner!” he shouted.

Siabrey immediately launched herself at the two, grabbing them in a joint bearhug.  As a window from the upper floor of the manor opened, and a familiar head of  multi-colored hair peeked out, the one named Elgar muttered quietly, “You are so dirty... your mother will be so mad!  We told you to stop playing in mud pits, young lady!”

“These were no mud pits,” she smiled back at the senile old men.



“So... you fought all of this, and evaded Graz’zt HIMSELF?” Stodiana Sipner said, her eyes wide.  As the party ravenously ate from the fresh fruit and cooked boar the noblelady had ordered set up for them, they all nodded eagerly.

“Yeth, mutha,” Siabrey spoke around a piece of boar... far better than the trail rations she’d been forced to subsist on for most of the previous six weeks.  She wanted to say more, but her food conspired against her, and she held up her hand.

“I have to say, that’s quite... I can’t pick a word...” Stodiana said in a hushed awe.

“Now, mom?  I have a question,” Siabrey said, her mouth now more clear of food, “Can I give everyone a tour of the place... show them where I grew up and stuff?”  _I wish Lucius was here... he can just get the tour later on, I suppose._

“Yes... but you all look like, and act like, you’ve been starving!  Eat!” Stodiana commanded as she rose, “Drink!  You all deserve it!”  

Siabrey alone caught the momentary look of mischief in Stodiana’s eyes as Lady Sipner rose and started to leave the room.  Her stomach was growling too much to let her get up and protest whatever her mother was going to do... so she grabbed a fistful of strawberries and cantelope.

Siabrey’s mother returned an hour later, as the party sat, happily full and now sleepy.  Dully, Siabrey noted the look in her mother’s eyes, but when the elder woman’s face broke into a snickering grin, the fighter’s curiosity got the best of her.

“Mom,” Siabrey said the all knowing tone, “what did you do?”  she crossed her arms.  

“Oh, nothing,” Stodiana said in a tone of innocence, “save teleport really quick to Iskeldrun and let a few people know you’ve returned.”

“Oh,” Siabrey said, surprised that her mother was worked up over something so mundane.  “Good.  We’ll probably head there tomorrow.  Luke is probably worried sick,” the Empress said, her voice drifting off.

“He was.  He should be here in about five minutes,” Stodiana giggled.

“WHAT?!” Siabrey rocketed up out of her chair.  _I’m covered in mud, dirty, blood, grime!  I’m not in any condition to see him!  I need to wash!  I need to get perfumed!_

“He and one Elenya Dice are going to teleport here in... about four minutes now,” Stodiana laughed.  Shaun was now out of his seat.  Unlike the worry in Siabrey’s eyes, his were full of joy.

“Here!?  Elenya’s coming here!?”  he asked hopefully, before pumping his fist.

“Mom!  I need to get washed!  Four minutes!  It’s not enough time!” Siabrey complained.  Stodiana frowned for a second, and Tess suddenly jumped in.

“Here... let’s kick out the boys, and get you cleaned up.  Madame Sipner, are there some sponges and a bucket?  We can work together and get her a rough sponge-bath to clean her up some.”  The bard then winked at Siabrey.  “Wouldn’t want you too clean... after all, you need another trip to the bathhouse.”

“Quiet, Tess,” Siabrey blushed a shade of deep red and grinned.

“Aww!?  I get denied again?” Shaun issued a loud, mock complaint as he found himself pushed out of the dining room and into the hallway beyond.  With a whump the door closed...

...and the males could now here three sets of footfalls from the hall around the corner.  Quick footfalls... hurried footfalls.

Before anything could really be said, Elenya, Luke and a Pell in elven form burst around the corner.  Elenya, her belly now distinctly protruding, gave a shriek and ran up to Shaun, grabbing him in a massive hug, before delivering a deep kiss on his lips.

“Mmm... you smell wonderful,” the rogue smiled at his bride.

“Despite the fact you smell like a pig, I suppose you smell decent,” she grinned, running a hand along her face.  “My nose is offended, but my eyes and my heart are overjoyed,” she smirked.

_That’s my gal, witty as ever,_ Shaun grinned, kissing her again, before a hand grabbed his shoulder.  He turned, slightly annoyed, to see Luke looking at him.

“Where’s Siabrey?” he asked, his voice worried.  “She’s not hurt, is she?”

“Not unless you count being dirty, no,” Shaun grinned.  “She’s on the other side of that door.  The girls are getting-“  the rogue stopped when Luke began knocking hard on the door, demanding to be let in.  Seeing that the distraction of the Emperor had been dealt with, Shaun returned his attention to holding Elenya close.  Only a few minutes later, the two had snuck off to be alone.  After all... Shaun had been on ‘rations’ the better part of two months, and with the story Elenya had heard of what had happened, Elenya thought he deserved a little more than her company...



“What was that?” Siabrey looked up nervously at the shriek of joy that came from the hallway.

“I think Elenya found Shaun,” Tess remarked dryly.  

“If Elenya’s there...” Siabrey started, just as the door echoed from someone pounding on the other side.  Luke’s voice came through, asking to be let in.  “Quick!  Trousers!” Siabrey shouted again, putting them on when they were handed to her.  Another set of pounding echoed from the door, and Siabrey halted her grab for her tunic top.

“Nah... he’s seen this!” she said, leaping up from her chair and dashing to the door.  As another set of pounding came through, she yanked it open.

And a shocked looking Luke stared back at her.

“Love!” she screeched, leaping forward and knocking him down.   The water from her bath also made his clothes wet... which she considering momentarily as rather sad.  The clothes looked like Imperial finery... he’d probably cut short a meeting of some kind.  _Oh well... just means he’ll have to change_ she wanted to grin as she started kissing him.

“Room!  Get a room!” she heard Tess’ voice call, and Siabrey sat up.  

“Sit up, Luke,” she said, and after he’d done so, she took the outermost layer of his shirts and finery, wrapping it in herself.  Luke laughed... it was clearly far too large for her, the sleeves hung some six inches past her hands.

“It doesn’t fit,” he hugged her tight, “and it still looks good on you!” He started to kiss her again, and was surprised to find her quickly breaking it off.

“Luke, I want you to do something for me, love.”

“Hm?”

“I want you to stand up... I have some news for you,” Siabrey grinned.  She said it in the same teasing tone she’d told him many other things before... such as the need for heirs.

“Oh boy...” Luke stood up, “this should be interesting,” he rolled his eyes mockingly, before grinning at her.

“Fine!  I won’t tell you the news!” Siabrey folded her arms in seeming anger, “Rations, Luke?” she brought up the old joke, and old threat.   At the last statement, his face suddenly changed from mocking to very concerned.  That alone was enough to make her start laughing... and Luke to grunt at her joke on him.

“What’s the news then, pranking one?” he raised an eyebrow.

“Well... there’s two pieces of news.  The first,” she kissed him again, “has to do with us.  I want you, later on, to take me upstairs, and I’ll give you a very personal tour of my bedroom.”  She giggled when his smile became huge at the offer, and she pulled away from him slightly more.

“The other piece of news, love, is something I want you to take well,” she held his shoulder.  “Okay?”  Luke nodded, and with a sigh, Siabrey continued.

“Luke.  I’m pregnant... about a month along,” she smiled.

Luke, for his part, rolled his eyes into the back of his head, and collapsed in a faint.  Siabrey caught him halfway into his fall, and sat beside him, stroking his head until he awoke.

“W...what?”

“You’re going to be a daddy, Luke,” she smiled at him gently, kissing him on the forehead.  “For a boy, I think Valaron would be a good name.  For a girl... something like... Vintressa...” Siabrey looked off in the distance.  When she looked back down, Luke still had a look of confused shock on his face.   Siabrey laughed.



Tess watched as Pell pushed by the happy Imperial couple, and started walking towards her.  A warmth grew in the bard’s heart at seeing him, and an enormous smile broke through her lips... a smile the former paladin echoed.

The two ran forward, and hugged.  There were no passionate kisses, no near groping.... simple, yet strong hugs were all they needed.  They knew how they felt, and they held each other for several minutes.  Both of their hearts were joyous... and even happier that both Shaun and Siabrey were too busy greeting their own loved ones to start the teasing again.

“I’m so glad you’re safe,” Pell said quietly.  “I went to Iskeldrun and waited along with Luke and Elenya... and well all waited, nervously...”

“I’m glad I’m back,” the bard said quietly, “and I’m glad you were among those waiting for me,” she grinned.   The ex-paladin laughed, nuzzling her face gently.

“Well of course.  Everyone else had a greeting party, and I thought the pretty bard deserved one as much as anyone else!” he chuckled.  “I recieved word I head out on assignment again in two days.  Until then, we have plenty of time to talk,” the angel smiled.

“And we have much to talk about,” Tess smiled back, “and I know I’ll enjoy your company.”  She leaned forward, and the two hugged again... a bond neither wanted to break for a long time.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

And that is where the regular campaign ended.  The next weekend was the last session... we ran a small "10 years later" game... which I shall post next.  Many things happened in the succeeding ten years...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Before we go into the ten year adventure, some of the intervening years need explanation.  Each of the players gave me an idea of what their characters did over the intervening years… in return, I provided what happened to the Empire in that period… the background.  Each player submitted something different.  What follows are the four parts of what happened to the characters… I’ve modified in some ways what the players originally gave, to provide continuity between the three different stories (Orion’s player did not turn in one).

First, the background history of what happened in the Empire as a whole during this time.


*The Empire After the Great Demon War*

The reign of Emperor Lucius V started with tragedy, a tragedy that extended through the first five years of his reign.  The great Princes of the south and east, the Grand Dukes of Erelion and the halfling princes of Comnitas, jealous that their own claims to the throne were ignored in favor of a mere boy from the frontiers, agitated and plotted in court for four years.  Lucius, wary of plunging into another fight so soon after the Demon War, tolerated their presence.

Finally, the Duke of Erelion stepped over the line.  From somewhere, the Duke managed to get a large quantity of the same gunpowder used by the gnome Pyrion (it wasn’t from the gnome... Pyrion was outraged by the events).  Filled in barrels and stacked on a wagon, it was exploded just behind a carriage that carried Empress Siabrey and the twin heirs... Prince Valaron and Princess Vintressa.  No one was injured in the attack, fortunately.

Lucius was normally a calm person, but supposedly the Emperor went into a deadly rage.  The Imperial armies were called up, and for the first time in centuries, the heart of the Empire witnessed war.  The worn, but battle-hardened Imperial armies that had been on the frontier, now under Lucius’ command, swept south and east along the Inerman Valley.  Near Chalcedon, the Duke of Erelion’s army was met.

Legend had it that the strange battle was the result of the Empress.  The fighter was not keen on seeing so many of her own subjects slain... as the majority of the Duke’s army was nothing more than peasant levies... peasants who likely didn’t know or understand what they were involved in.

The Empress had the Imperial troops don armor surmounted with draconic trophies... increasing their intimidation factor.  As the two armies lined up, she rode up and down the Imperial lines, dressed in truly frightening armor that including sections of dragon horn on her head (remains from Klorphaxius and Stalatan).  She called to the peasants... telling them to go home... or die.

As the Imperial army started to advance, the peasants listened to her, and eyes wide and fearful, they ran.  In droves they fled, her plan working.  Their flight left the tiny mercenary core of the Duke’s army outnumbered and quickly surrounded.  They surrendered, en masse... and the Duke was summarily arrested.

Meanwhile, 50 dragons under the command of Xanadu slashed directly east, over the wide farmlands of the central Empire, before falling on the princes of Comnitas with a fury.  Their armies had never fought anything like this before, and quickly their ranks were shattered as well... as the peasant levies once again showed more sense than their noble commanders, and fled.  The three princely brothers that ruled that great city found themselves captured as well, and joined the Duke of Erelion in prison.

The destruction of two such powerful forces in the space of merely a year gave rise to the legend... the legend of the “Dragonriders.”  Stories arose of how the Emperor rode into battle himself on the back of an enormous silver dragon that turned all it touched to ice; of the fiery eyed warrior at his side, flying on the back of a massive gold dragon (both legends were patently false... there were no mature adult gold dragons in the Imperial ranks, and despite the fact he came up with the idea of dragonriders, Lucius personally found riding dragons demeaning to the dragons... he thought of them as far more than mere mounts, and thus refused to ride them unless specifically asked).  The Emperor, however, found these legends to be useful in keeping the other nobles in line… despite the claims on the throne many of them secretly pressed.

To further reinforce his position, the Emperor changed his family coat of arms, from a blue and gold eagle to a massive silver dragon, a milk white sword clutched in its right hand, and a katana wreathed in flames clutched in its left.  As the Imperial armies marched, the common folk of both Erelion and Comnitas overthrew the other rebellious nobles, delivering the traitors to the Imperial armies out of fear.

For the next five years, peace once again was restored to the Empire... as all trembled under the Draconic Throne, fearful to arouse the ire of the Dragonrider Emperor.  Luke and especially Siabrey did not like using fear to keep so many in line, but Luke realized it was sadly a political necessity.  In the times since, the government has tried to cut itself down.  Redundant offices and positions were eliminated.  Corrupt officials were replaced.  Taxes were reduced slightly Empire wide.  By ten years after the Demon War, the majority of the Empire is prosperous again, and the name of the “Dragon Throne” is being treated now with love, in addition to the fear present for the past five years.

In Holstean itself, the new Count proved to be a mixed blessing.  Count Keldare proved excellent at restoring the morale of the people... he was dashing, charismatic, and easily won over nobles and commoners alike.   However, his building plans and budgetary skills were dearth.  Count Keldare proved unable to maintain even the rather massive budget given to him by the Imperial government.  While he was not corrupt himself, he found himself easily persuaded by others who were.   

Eight years after the rebellion, the Emperor was forced to take him from control over Holstean, granting it to a weatherbeaten soldier named Santac Lawes.  Quin retained the title of Count, and pensions, and was instead called to Iskeldrun to serve as an Imperial aide.  He remains there to this day, a centerpiece of Iskeldrun social life, his charisma and happy-go-lucky nature earning him many friends and allies.  Most recently, there has been talk of him being dispatched to the broken realms of Ak Konylu, to serve as Imperial ambassador (The Empress supposedly commented that it was high time Quin’s glib tongue was put to work.  She dispatched several trusted friends of his, who were also accountants, to go with as well).

Count Lawes proved a much better fit for the work of rebuilding the shattered areas of the Valley.  In addition to the title of Count, Lawes was also assigned, on a temporary basis, the Imperial governorship of the Valley.   His rule so far has proven not nearly as charismatic as that of Count Keldare... indeed, some peasants and the like rumble and mutter about taxes.  But his organization has been efficient, and now, ten years after the devastation, Holstean is well on the way to recovery.

The rebellion had also decimated the lower ranks of nobility in the Valley.  For the first five years, the entire region was placed under direct control of the Count of Holstean, until replacements could be found for the larger vassalages.  Eventually, the priest Hidalas was pried from the ranks of Tarantor, and given the hereditary lands of the Baron of Kulloden.  Using the churches in the city extensively, few complaints have been recieved about his rule.

The areas around Irulas were granted temporarily to the Archdiocese of Irulas of the Church of Hieroneous, and their High Commander in the area, the paladin Harrapias.  So far this arrangement has worked well enough that in other areas of the Valley, where no noble could be found, the churches of Tarantor, Pelor, and Hieroneous were given tracts of land to organize and run.  The three churches, consequently, have become three of the most powerful backers of the new Imperial government…

Peace has returned to the Empire… at least for now.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Modifications have been made to what Tess' player originally gave me, to give me some options with future campaigns (and Isida I think you'll like the changes.  )

*Tess/Pellaron*

The ten years after the Great Demon War were interesting ones for Baroness Tesseron Keldare.  Before the war, her greatest ambition was one of playing at the grand auditorium in Iskeldrun, joining the Imperial Music Academy, and making a name for herself with her music.  However, after criss-crossing the country and the planes, destroying evil, suffering heartbreak, and setting right old wrongs, she began to have a change of heart.  

While she did hold forth at the Imperial Auditorium for a while, as well as teaching a few classes at the Academy for the Arts, eventually she went to the Emperor and Empress and asked them for something to do.  She ended up crossing the country.  Sometimes she would take other promising young bards that she had awakened the powerful musical magic in, other times she would go with young priests, eager mercenaries, or others that attracted the eye of either herself or Their Imperial Majesties.   

In her travels, she was targeted by more than one powerful devil for death, but her tolerance for such evil had degenerated to the point of nonexistence by that point.  The devils that tried to kill her ended up uniformly dead or fled, and the attempts on her life began to diminish.

Her travels, and the bards, priests, paladins, and everyday people she allied with in fighting evil for those years have since coalesced into a nascent organization... an underground group, which struggles within or without the law against forces of evil, tyranny, and misrule.  For many months, the loose alliance held no name or hierarchy, until a personal event in Tess’ life gave them inspiration.

During her travels, Pelleron, an old friend now transcended into a solar, would find her and talk with her.  While she was reluctant to throw herself headlong into romance as her friends had done, she would spend whatever time Pelleron could spare talking to him.  She did like him a great deal, but was uncertain about entering into a relationship with a solar, a celestial, when her own background was tainted by rage and questionable acts.  It took both of them several years of deep conversation and learning to understand and forgive each other, as well as to love, but six years ago Tess married Pelleron.  

Cooincidentally, her lose organization developed a name... the Angels of Mercy, jokingly provided by the bard Simeon Mylis, one of the first partners Tess gained.  While in many other places, it has many other names (Soledad in the Eastern Empire, Aashio in Ak Konylu, etc.), ‘Angels’ has been the name Tess has taken as her own to refer to it.   Since that time, the Angels have developed connections with personages all over the Empire.  Their sources of intelligence range from such well known personages as the Dice family, owners of the largest number of restaurants and magic shops in the Valley.  While they cannot be official allies or sources of information (beside of the fact the Angels operate outside the law) it is privately acknowledged that the Emperor and Empress provide as much support as possible.  On top of this, occasionally a real angel (or two, depending if Anias shows up or not) help the mortal members out.

While Pelleron cannot be around all the time, due to his responsibilities, Tess understands.  When she became pregnant with her first child, she eventually went to one of the celestial planes to give birth, so that there would be no worries about devils attempting to kill her during such a vulnerable time.  Besides, about the time she married a solar, the attempts on her life took an abrupt plunge.  She now has three half-celestial children, Amarine, who is five and seems to have inherited her mother’s musical talent, Siabracius, who is three and sticks close by his father when he practices the arts of war, and Elaynaun, a delightful two year old girl who already is showing signs of magical power.  

Sometimes she has even joined her husband in the fight against the evils of the multiverse, while his celestial friends have watched their children.  She visits the Imperial Court as often as she can, helping Siabrey and Lucius in any way she can... trying to overthrow tyranny and enact justice through means the Emperor and Empress wish they could use, but sadly cannot.  

Tess has refrained from becoming a static “leader” of the organization.  She is still very much active in the “front lines.”  Many of corrupt noble fears word that she has appeared in town, and devils now flee at her approach.  Inwardly, she’s reluctantly realizing she can no longer do much of the ‘mere’ “frontline” activity for the Angels... more and more she finds herself in Iskeldrun or off-world getting aid, or arranging for rare and valuable supplies for the other operatives... or on high risk missions that the others do not have the know-how, ability, or resources to accomplish.

This day, however, she has found a note, delivered to her through channels in the Angels that the Emperor and Empress have invited her and Pellaron, if he is free, to meet in the desert near Obash.  It was a personal meeting... and while it was a time for the Emperor and Empress to privately discuss matters of ‘the organization’ (as Siabrey referred to it), it was intended mostly as a BREAK for Tess.  The note held the distinctly Siabrey commands, “You need a rest!  Stop running around and rest for three days!  Three!  That’s it!  Bring your children, too!  I haven’t seen them!”



*Grumki the Loud*

After the Great Demon War, Grumki the Loud took over the temple at Irulas, becoming the Chief Chainbreaker for the Valley region.  Every now and then, when the Empire needed some exceptional strength, the Emperor and Empress would cajole Grumki away from his temple to “demonstrate the Strength of Kord.”  However, he never needed much cajoling.  Shortly after the war, he met a fellow half-orc priestess of Kord named Karjana Ironfist.  Declaring that “The Strength of Kord requires love, as that is strength as well,” the two were shortly married.  The two celebrated their marriage by breaking adamantine chains… amongst the wrestling, arm-wrestling, rock lifting, weight-throwing, and other things.  

Their ten year old child, Tark, has recently started joining them on their journeys to demonstrate the Strength of Kord.  Grumki has been glad to present his family at court several times, and delights in scandalizing the nobles.  He’s happy to help his Imperial friends in their quests to keep the Empire calm, and often spends a great deal of time breaking bandit heads.  Tark has expressed extensive interest in working with the Angels of Mercy... and has already taken part in some local minor missions...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Shaun and Elenya Dice* – summation by EV of document written by Shaun’s player.

The following ten years for Shaun and Elenya proved fruitful and eventful.  After the dust had settled and our brave heroes accomplished their mission, Lord Shaun Dice and his pregnant wife Elenya decided it would be best to go back to Kulloden and create a stable life for themselves and their future children.

Having decided not to pursue any position in government, Shaun and Elenya agreed on their plan for him to work at her uncle’s taverna nd bar and for her to work at the magic shop with her father.  With the mass amounts of funding they had to offer, the Dice family eventually claimed ownership over both business establishments and Elenya’s father and uncle were given a nice, cozy (and quite shiny when one stacked all the coins) retirement package.  Both businesses expanded and flourished... the magic shop grew into shops in Illyant, Holstean, and even Irulas.  The tavern and inn expanded into the largest hotel in Kulloden... and its tavern became the city’s favorite eatery after Shaun decided to offer breakfast 24 hours a day at the kitchen.

Two months after moving back, Elenya gave birth to two healthy girls, and one healthy boy.  Tess had, just before Elenya and her husband left, used her last wish on the ring of wishes she’d found so long ago to heal Elenya’s baby of whatever defects it had.  The two girls were named Rose and Raven.  As for the boy, he came out with quite a head of hair on him already... causing Shaun’s prankster mind to come to head.

The rogue’s attempts to name the boy Fuzzy were thwarted by a quick slap from Elenya (who refused to have “Fuzzy Dice” as a family member).  Once they thought about it more, they decided to name the little boy Sawn.  Shaun set out to offer this child the king of love he never gave his twin brother, and swore that his child would never feel like an outcast as long has he had something to say about it.

As their lives progressed and the children grew, a certain surprise came in the form of a man Shaun thought he’d never see again.  While tending to the bar in his “restaurant” (both he and Elenya had agreed the new term would increase the breadth of patrons attracted to the place) he noticed a familiar old man drowning his sorrows in leftover alcohol from the other patrons’ mugs.  As Shaun approached the man, he realized it was none other than his estranged father, Abraham Dice. 

After some hard reluctance, Shaun introduced himself to his father and the two had a war of words that ended in Abraham crying.  Once they got to talking normally, Shaun found out that his vain mother had left Abraham after he had lost all his earnings on the heavy fine he had to pay for screwing over Elenya’s dad.

Having softened up a bit throughout the years, Shaun decided to do what his father never did: give a second chance.  Old Abraham was put in charge of controlling the loud and frequently inebriated dwarves and humans that frequently made the place their weekend haunt, as well as running the kitchen.  For a while, it seemed like the old man had realized his mistakes in life and wanted to redeem himself.

One year after being employed, however, he tried to steal gold coins from the bar and even swiped a few steins to sell on the side.  As soon as Shaun found out, he used his friendship with the governor of Kulloden... on Sir Santac... to have Abraham Dice banished from the city permanently.  

Who replaced him, you ask?  Well, the same day Abraham was banished, a halfling from the past showed up at the bar wanted to speak to the owner about, “getting some stronger booze and bigger funbags on the ‘maids.”  Yes... I... Geoffrey, was back.  Lord Dice put me in something he called ‘alcohol rehab.’  Of course I didn’t like it much at first... but after a while, my cravings for wine went down.  So did my ‘whining,’ I suppose!

After he was sure I was alright, Lord Dice stuck me as a bartender... and I’m quite glad to say that I have become somewhat of an attraction myself.  Its not every day you can see a halfling twirl about a bottle of elven brandy, pour your mix into the mug, and slide the bottle down his shoulder to its position on the rack!  Sure I need a stool to do some antics, but Shaun says that there’s a group of tavern keepers from Irulas coming in two weeks because of me.  Evidently Lord Dice has said that if they give him part of their profits, he’ll let me teach their ‘tenders my twirling act.  He calls it ‘franchising.’

Anyways... enough about me.  Rose and Raven are adorable, if ornery little girls.  Shawn is rather rambunctious as well... unfortunately, according to the missus, he’s inherited his father’s sense of puns... bad puns.  When they were six, Shaun sent all three to the Ecklayer Academy... the most prestigious school in Kulloden.

Rose and Raven have, over the last four years, shown themselves to the top of their class... and from some rumors... I’m guessing the little missus’ are also filled with inherent magical abilities.  Supposedly they do shows between classes... making things appear and disappear.  I’m surprised Lord and Lady Dice don’t know yet, though I’ll let the little ones tell them.  The two girls have sworn me, Uncle Geoffrey, to secrecy, you know!

Fortunately for the rest of us, puns wasn’t the only thing that young Shawn picked up.  He also picked up his father’s musical abilities with the flute... he’s actually quite good.  He’s only ten, and he’s been charming the adults like crazy.  I joke with Shaun it’ll only be a few years before he starts charming the ladies with his good looks and that flute of his... Shaun refuses to even think about it.

A couple months ago, old man Barachis passed.  He fell ill after a fishing trip with Shaun along the river... both came back with many many mosquito bites.  Shaun was fine, save itchy, but the poor old man took a fever and died.  They said his brain had swollen up, don’t know what that is though.  I’m not a doctor.  Its too bad really, the old man was kind and gentle... the grandbabies loved him.

Oh... yeah, I apologize, I’m rambling.  Yeah... they’re not here.  Why?  Well, after the old man’s death, they got a letter from Iskeldrun.  Yeah the capital!  Oh, some friends of theirs sent it, inviting them to a housewarming.  The two families are practically family, you know.  And I daresay Elenya has been getting persistent letters from Valaron demanding she teach him-  what?   I... um... well.   Okay.  I’m not supposed to say, so don’t spread this around.

Yes, _that_ Valaron.  Yes, from _that_ family.  

Isn’t it exciting!  My boss gets to rub shoulders with royalty for a few days, and I get to run the place!  Yes, I _have_ met them!  Oh... the Empress is nice, as long as you don’t get on her bad side.  She has a slight temper.   Oh no... I’ve _never_ been its target!  You know me!  Nice and calm... I never... _ever_ cause trouble!

The wink meant I was joking.  There, I had to explain it!  The joke’s ruined!  Augh!


----------



## K_S_Snyder

EV, Players - Fantastic gaming.  It's been great to read the story as it has developed.  I hope that the next campaign you guys (and gals) start is half as fun to read as this one has.

Cheers to all, and never stop gaming.

See you around the boards!

{LURK mode ON}


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Drag n Fly typed up a short story to sum up Siabrey's 10 years, and also give some light on the personalities of two potential future characters...

================================================

Happy Birthday Mother!”

Siabrey smiled. “Thank you children.”

Lucius chuckled. “You still look as beautiful as the day I met you, love.” And he was right. Although, technically, the half-fey fighter was now 35, she still didn’t look a day over 20. The fey blood in her had kept her young. Lucius couldn’t say the same for himself, however. Years of ruling the Empire had caused lines to crease his still handsome face, and even though he was only 27, he looked much closer to her age.

“Thank you honey.” Siabrey smiled and reached up to him for a kiss. Although her possible elf-length lifetime was an issue between them, they rarely brought it up, especially in front of the children.

The 10 year-old twins were much wilier than that however. Vintressa looked at her mother and frowned. Her long golden hair, exactly like Siabrey’s, framed a face of pale white skin that matched Lucius’. Valeron, her older brother by a minute and a half, was graced with his father’s stunning red hair and Siabrey’s copper skin, a striking combination that was already earning him looks from the local nobles’ daughters. Both twins had bright blue eyes with a touch of red centered around the iris, along with the Siabrie’s gift of magic sight. Thankfully, neither had any wings to worry about hiding, something Siabrey thanked Heironeous for daily.

Siabrey lay back on her pillow, examining her children thoughtfully, running back through the years in her mind. 

After the civil wars had been settled, she and Lucius had settled in Iskeldrun with the purpose of running the Empire and raising their children. The twins were born on a stormy night, extracted from her womb by a were-raven friend and her husband. A pair of silver dragons stood by: the twins’ godparents, as did a beautiful bard, an aging rainbow-haired women and a dragonfly-winged fey. 

Siabrey smiled at the thought of her parents. Stodiana had disappeared soon after that ancient battle with the Countess, only to be found a year later with her newly found love in the desert. The pair had reforged their love, and while they could not live together forever, they journeyed to each other’s lands at least once a month, and came to visit their daughter equally as often.

Ruling the Empire was everything Siabrey had thought it would be. Tedious, irksome, but with its advantages. Her children had grown up with the best of everything, and she worked hard to make sure they were loved for their abilities, rather than the positions their parents held.

Vintressa was quite and composed, a lot like her grandmother, Stodiana. She was also a chronic bookworm, very interested in warfare, and peppered any survivor of the decade old wars that she could find with questions. Valeron was more like Siabrey, wild and impulsive. He loved to horseback ride, often spending hours galloping on his black charger. He also spent a lot of time with Kelir, fascinated by the Siabrie’s magic and trying to learn as much as he could about his own inherent abilities. So far, nothing had surfaced yet. Although Siabrey herself had never shown any flare for spells, she suspected that it was because her upbringing had directed her to the katana, and any latent abilities had probably already died. The twins however, were still young, and her instincts told her that they both possessed spell-casting abilities.

“Mommy, what are you thinking?” Valeron spoke his sister’s unasked question.

Siabrey smiled again. “Just of how nice it was for you three to surprise me in bed with a wonderful breakfast like this.”

“Yeah right. You had that ‘Oh, I’m lost thinking about the past’ look.” Her son chided in a singsong and rolled his eyes.

Laying reverently on the bedside table, Kelir the sword chuckled. She’s got you there, Siabrey. The katana said in all of their heads.

“Oh hush you.” Siabrey reached out to ruffle her son’s hair. He ducked expertly out of the way. Lucius raised an eyebrow at his sons’ dexterity. “You’ve been spending too much time with Uncle Shaun.”

It was Vintressa’s turn to roll her eyes. “Uncle Shaun promised Val he’d take him to see Aunt Elenya sometime soon, so she could teach him some of her magic.”	

Valeron tuned on his sister. “Tattletale!”

“Magic Suck-up!” Vintressa stuck her tongue out at her brother.

“Children!” Lucius clapped his hands together. “Is this any way to act in front of your mother on her birthday!” 

“Sorry, Dad.” Both chorused in perfect harmony, looking at the floor.

Siabrey chuckled and patted the bed covers. Her children crawled obediently and sat next to her. She wrapped an arm around each of them and gave them a kiss on the head. They were at the age where they grimaced at the affection, but didn’t try to wiggle free yet. 

“It’s ok. What more could I ask for than the two most wonderful children in the entire world.”

“And what am I, chopped dragon liver?” Lucius laughed to show that the statement was meant jokingly and crawled into the bed as well.

“Oh, of course! And what does the most wonderful husband in the world have for his wife on her birthday.” Siabrey leaned forward and began to smooch loudly with Lucius, intentionally keeping an eye on her kids. Predictably, they both went ‘eeeeeeewwwww’ and scrambled off the bed, only to dive back on a second later with two packages clutched in their arms.

“Open mine first, Mom, open mine first!” Valeron dumped his rather heavy package into Siabrey’s lap before she had a chance to protest.

“Meanie.” Vintressa was in the process of holding her square-shaped package out, a slight pout on her lips.

“I have an idea, why don’t I open them both at the same time. Val, Vin, would you like to help me?” The children eagerly agreed, and began to tear the packaging off of their gifts.

Val’s opened first, probably because he made no effort to save the brightly colored paper, and simply shredded it. A large carved wooden statue tumbled free, which he grabbed and held up. 

“It’s you, Mommy, see?”

“I do see.” And Siabrey was impressed. The carving was of her standing on a heap of dead bodies and misshapen bones. Her wings were outspread; head lifted high, a broken Kelir clutched tightly in her hands. 

“Where did you get this image, Val?” Lucius reached out and ran a finger down the carving gently. It was clear that it brought back strong memories for the Emperor. 

“Kelir showed it to me.” Val said proudly, pointing at the sword. The flames wreathing the flames pulsed almost apologetically. He said that he was interested in your fighting history, so I showed him as many of the images that I could remember, and he picked this one to carve.

“I’m going to do one of you next, Daddy.” Valeron was blushing with pride.

Vintressa got tired of all of the attention being lavished on her brother, and pushed her carefully opened package into Siabrey’s hands. “Look at mine, Mommy.”

Siabrey looked down at the book in her hands. It was old, its cover worn and creased with age. It looked oddly familiar, and radiated with magic. She tucked her fingers under the cover and opened the book to the front page, and gasped. An image of Xannadu was etched into the pages, his half-elf brows crinkled slightly. Alisandra stood next to him, waving cheerfully. A caption underneath read:

“Dear Siabrey, Happy Birthday! After so many years, I know it grows hard to keep the celebration special. You have quite a creative daughter, she asked me to help make this book for you. I hope it suits you well.

P.S. The pictures were drawn by Alisandra. She wishes you a Happy Birthday too.”

Siabrey blinked at the page, then at her daughter, who motioned eagerly, an enthralled smile breaking out on her normally somber face. "Go on, Mommy. Turn the page!” Siabrey obeyed, and Lucius and Valeron crowded close to look over her shoulder as she flipped through the book.

Each page had a likeness of an old friend drawn upon it, along with a personal message, piece of advice, or just well wishing from them. Here was Vynystra, the slightly psychotic half-elf with her huge fox mount Ender. And Pyrion, cocking his pistols in what she guessed was supposed to be a heroic pose, although the caption underneath seemed more the gnome’s character. Happy Birthday! You know what would be a great birthday present! Going to the Abyss to hunt more demons. We did that once. We should go again. I need more heads!”

Siabrey just shook her head and kept flipping. Here were Shaun and Elenya, the latter elbowing the former in the classic gesture of the two. And Tess, strumming her harp and looking beautiful and happy, and Stodiana, her arm wrapped around a slightly embarrassed looking Kelir. In the far back, there was even a picture and short message from Pellaron.

On the very last page was a group picture of them all. It was very well-drawn, and showed them all in battle formation.

Vintressa beamed up at her mother. “Isn’t it wonderful? Xanny had the books, he said they were magic and let people talk to each other. It helped me get in touch with everyone!”

“I am very impressed. By both of your gifts.” Siabrey added, wrapping an arm around her son as well. 

Lucius smiled. “My turn.” And pulled a small package from behind his back. It was just a plain box, not even wrapped. Siabrey looked quizzically at it, then up at her husband. “What is this, honey?”

“Well you’ll never know if you don’t open it, will you.” He teased. Siabrey stuck her tongue out at him and reached for the box.

Inside was a small golden key. Siabrey picked it up, then looked up at her love with a curious expression. “What is this.” 

He grinned the grin of someone who was infinitely proud of themselves. “The key to our new summer home.” Siabrey’s jaw dropped, then she punched him none too lightly on the shoulder.

“Lucius! We can’t afford this!”

“Are you telling me that the Emperor cannot buy his wife anything that she wants!” Lucius put his hands on his hips in mock imitation of her.

“I know that we’ve wanted a summer home for a long time, but not now though! Honey, we’ve been through this; we don’t have enough money…” Lucius held up his hand.

“I have money enough in the treasury for this.” He smiled. “Besides, the kids want to live closer to Kelir, and I for one am not going to deny my children the pleasure of the company of a fey.” He winked at the twins, who turned to Siabrey with equal pleading looks.

“Please, Mommy, please? We’ll be real good!” Vintressa promised.

“Yeah, and I promise not to go riding off into the desert alone again!” Valeron added. Siabrey’s heart melted at the sight of their hopeful faces. “Oh, all right. We can have a summer home. It would be good to be with father again, anyway. He can continue my flying lessons.”

“Yay! We’re going to be living near Kelir!” the twins jumped up and began to bounce on the bed.

“When will the house be started?” Siabrey called over their ruckus.

“It’s already finished. We can move in next week for the rest of the summer.” Lucius ducked out of the way incase another punch was coming as Siabrey’s jaw dropped. Kelir laughed at her from the bedstand, and Lucius, deciding it was safe, ducked around the twins and delivered a deep kiss on Siabrey’s lips.

“Love you.” He said softly, staring deeply into the red red eyes that he had come to love more than life itself.

“I love you too.” She whispered back. They enjoyed a few more seconds of reading each other’s souls before the twins collapsed onto them, breathless and still grinning.

“Good birthday, Mommy?” Vintressa asked. Siabrey smiled, and gathered her family to her. “The best ever. What more could one women want.”

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = == = = = = = = = = == = = == 

And so the Emperor and Empress, children in tow, set out to their new summer villa.  Siabrey had letters dispatched to her old friends, asking them to come help her celebrate (she was still a bit stunned by Luke’s action, and supposedly muttered, “unless we invite everyone, how are we going to fill that place?!” ).  Unwittingly though, after they arrived, the old party would stumble into adventure anew...


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A New Home*

“Should I tickle mommy?” Valaron leaned towards Luke and giggled quietly.  The Emperor flashed a look of mischief of his own, and gave an entirely un-Imperial, immature snicker of his own.

“Yes,” Luke whispered to his son.  The young boy’s blue eyes flashed with delight, highlighting the flecks of red within their irises.  He crept closer and closer, until Siabrey’s hand suddenly clamped down on his head of red hair.

“No,” she gave a smile, “no tickling mommy while she is blindfolded.”  Unerringly, the Empress’ head swiveled in Luke’s direction.  “You father put you up to it, didn’t he?”

“No I didn’t!” Luke immediately cast his eyes outside the carriage window.  If he’d known how to whistle, an innocent tune would have filled the air.  Siabrey merely gave him a rather playful scowl.  At least, a scowl in the direction she thought he was.

“Be thankful I’m blindfolded,” her head settled back into its resting position, “otherwise I’d teach you a lesson.  Why am I blindfolded anyway?  What’s so secret?” she started reaching upward, to a chorus of cries from Luke, Vintressa and Valaron as the carriage rocked.

“Ah! Ah ah ah!” Luke reached over and quickly brought down his wife’s hands, gently holding them.  “Its a surprise!  You’ve only got a few more minutes!”  A rough grumble came from the rather simply clad Empress... her disdain for elaborate robes and finery continued to this day.  Outside her simple tunic and overcoat, she stretched her wings.  As Empress, thankfully, every piece of clothing could now accommodate her, ‘unique physiology.’

There were some points being Empress was horrid, she had to admit.  The endless politicking, vying for alliances, placating nobles, looking on in abject horror at some of the abuses the nobility inflicted on the common people.  She had Luke had put a stop to as much of it as possible, but sadly, some fools had to be tolerated due to other delicate politics.  To Siabrey’s disdain, sometimes minor abusers had to be kept, even supported, to take down major offenders.  Then again, Siabrey usually didn’t become involved unless Luke asked her... which usually meant several, “heads needed cracking,” as Luke would say using the common tongue Shaun had been teaching him.

Many times she feared for Luke’s safety.  When the explosion had damaged the carriage she and Valaron had been riding in, Siabrey had no doubt the trap was intended for the carriage ahead of her carrying Luke.  The job also kept him away from her more than she wanted... their moments together in private were preciously few.  She was thankful that while he was strained and tired, the office of Emperor had not changed him.  When he could be with her and the kids, he was still loving, cheerful... and an incorrigible prankster.

Sometimes she feared for her children as well.  She’d seen the children of other nobles, and all too often, many of them were spoiled, arrogant, and cold.  She’d desperately tried to keep her children from the limelight, and tried to raise them to be decent, loving, and kind, as well as commanding, noble, and wise.  As she rocked in the carriage, she smiled slightly.  Valaron’s teasing showed she’d succeeded... he was normal, instead of distantly arrogant like many ten year old scions of princes and dukes.

And that made her frown a little.  She’d already received a formal letter from the Duke of Chalcedon, requesting Valaron be betrothed to his daughter... which she’d absolutely refused.  She would not hold Val to any noblewoman... he would love who he loved, that was what Siabrey wanted... as did Luke.  There would be no betrothal for him... unless he requested one.  And Siabrey, as any parent, crossed her fingers that such an even would not happen for a long time...

And that brought up the few good points of being Empress.  She and Luke, while they couldn’t right _every_ wrong, could right many that otherwise wouldn’t have been dealt with.  Her children grew up with the best education; Val had private tutors from the most learned academies, while Siabrey wanted to talk to Elenya about the possibility of Vintressa and Raven rooming together at the Imperial Mages’ School.  



“IS THAT THE SUMMER HOUSE, DADDY!?” Siabrey heard Vintressa’s voice shriek.  She guessed Luke must have nodded, as there was another shriek a few seconds later... the same high pitched noise from Vintressa.  She also heard shushing... Valaron likely, and a few seconds later she heard the young princess mutter a soft, “sorry.”

The rocking of the carriage stopped a few minutes later, and Siabrey felt wind dance across her face as the doors were opened.  She heard quick scrambling, and knew the children had already piled out.  She felt the carriage rock again as Luke slid out.

“Anyone going to help me?” she asked.  She heard Luke’s distinct deep chuckle, and felt hands gently cup her face.

“Promise me you won’t smack me when you see it, ‘k?” she heard his voice ask.  That promptly made her brain begin questioning.  _Why would I smack him?  A prank?  Oh no... he must have pranked me... we’ll be headed to the real home shortly... I bet its a hovel... or a cave..._  Before she could think any more about it, light suddenly assaulted her eyes, and she had to blink.

She felt his hand slide around her, and shielding her eyes, she clambered out of the stately carriage.  Straight ahead she saw flat steppe, and instinctively she turned around... and gasped.

To her front was a stately manor.  It was surrounded by a moderate sized wall, some 15 feet high, made of local brown and gray granite.  The gate to the place seemed to be made of steel, a gilt “S” and “C” intertwined on each door.  Through the bars of the gate, she could see a massive palatial house, three stories and perhaps 40 rooms, also made from the local brownish granite.  Inside, gardens and trees bloomed, in direct contrast with the parched steppe to the outside.

“LUKE!”  Siabrey stammered out a few seconds later, leaping at him and giving him a massive bear hug.  _You really didn’t..._  “I... I don’t know whether to hug you or smack you!  Why?  It’s too big!” she protested as he guided her up towards the gate.  She spun around worriedly, “Who will keep this place clean?  Its so big...”

Luke gave a laugh at the final question, and pointed towards the front door to the palace, where twenty people, clad in the clothes of servants, had arranged themselves to greet their guests.  “They’ll clean it,” he grinned, before leaning over and giving her a kiss, “You’re welcome.”

Siabrey flitted her eyes towards the children, and saw that their guards had already opened the gates so the prince and princess could dart inside.  Seeing they were also, she kissed him back deeply, before looking deep into his eyes.  “I think we need to try to make another heir tonight in this place,” she smiled.   Her smile grew larger when the same look of shocked joy entered Luke’s face... despite ten years of marriage, she still had that effect on him.

“W...Well,” he stammered out, pushing thoughts out of his head, “that might have to wait a bit, since I postdated those letters you sent... everyone should be arriving today!” he grinned.  As he ducked another playful swing from her, he shouted again, “You’re welcome!”



“Raven!  Rose!  Shawn!  Slow up!” Shaun Dice called after his own three children.  Fortunately, (unfortunately for Shaun) his three children had picked up on how to be excellent horsemen, and were busy racing each other across the steppes.  Their whining had caused Shaun to yield, letting them ride the family thoroughbreds... something he now realized was a mistake.

“Shaun!  Let them play!” Elenya grasped his arm quietly, her own eyes playful.  “They’ll come back... see?” she laughed as the three spun their horses around and charged back.  Shaun looked at his wife, and smiled... she was lucky, no wrinkles had even started to form on her face as her green eyes danced happily in front of him.  

Shaun wasn’t so lucky, and some think wrinkles has formed near his mouth.  Elenya said it was from him grinning so much after bad puns.  She didn’t say anything about the ones she found funny however.  Shaun also had a few individual gray hairs that he found annoying.  Right now they numbered only 3... but he knew that they would soon call allies, something that touched his slight vanity, even though Elenya claimed they made him look ‘distinguished.’  She’d never answered his question that day whether ‘distinguished’ and ‘dashing’ were synonyms.

Then, to Shaun’s utter amazement and horror, his son then leaned over, almost horizontal off of his saddle, and snatched something from his sister’s travel bag, before rising back into his saddle... almost flipping back.  Rose shrieked in anger, and the chase was on again, the two charging towards Shaun and Elenya...

Until Shaun caught a hold of his son’s reins.

“Shawn?!  What was that?” the older Dice growled.  The younger Shawn held in his hand triumphantly some trinket belonging to Rose that Shaun didn’t recognize.

“See dad?  I _told_ you I can...”

“That was _reckless!_” Shaun growled, before castigating his son fully on the dangers of “tom-foolery” while on horseback.  The younger Shawn had already taken to showing off when riding, something Shaun wanted to put an end to.  It wasn’t the first such lecture for any of the Dice children, and when they’re father wasn’t looking, Rose and Raven rolled their green eyes.

“Dad?  Can we go?  Its just over that  hill?” Raven pointed ahead.  Shaun looked up from his lecture to his son, and nearly snapped at her... before he sighed, reluctantly.  All three of his children were ten; young enough that they still needed direct guidance, but just old enough that streaks of independence were starting to pump through their veins.  With Shawn’s inheritance of his father’s looks, and Rose and Raven’s exactly looks like Elenya, the elder Dice feared for the rapidly approaching time when both young ‘gentlemen’ and young ‘ladies’ would begin hanging around the inn for more than food.

“Fine,” Shaun let his son go with a sharp look, and cantered his own horse up the hill.  

Riding themselves brought back memories to Shaun and Elenya, and allowed the trip to become a family excusrsion.  It had allowed them to camp in some of the old camp grounds, and retell to the little ones the story of the deeds of a decade prior.

As Shaun and Elenya crested the top ridge, Shaun held his breath.  He’d seen both Luke and Siabrey, as well as Grumki, Tess and Pell, and their children in the ten years... but this would be the first time that _all_ of them were together, under one roof.

_Oh the stories we’ll tell!_ Shaun grinned as his kids galloped ahead again towards hte manor. 



“This, is the formal dining room,” Luke grinned like a child as he showed his wife, children, and the Dices around the manor.  “I helped draw the plans for this room myself,” he added imperiously.

“With crayons, or did you finger-paint?” Shaun quipped, causing everyone save Luke to laugh.  When Luke’s face got slightly red from embarassment, Shaun laid a hand on the Imperial shoulder, “Oh, don’t worry Luke!  You’ll get to redesign it after Siabrey breaks everything!”

“Hey!”

“Anyways,” Luke reasserted control, “And this-“ he started, before a servant rushed in, and whispered something in his ear.  A grin spread across Luke’s face.  “Follow me!  Tess and Pell have showed up!”

When the double doors at the main entrance to the palace were opened, they revealed a bard, slightly tapping her toe in waiting, a chuckling elf by her side.

“Excellent service to the door, Luke,” Tess said dryly.  “Its been... five minutes?”  She arched an eyebrow.

“Luke was showing us the home... he was trying to point out what parts of it this amateur architect designed,” Siabrey grinned.

“Ah... pride.  Slows up even the quickest of us,” Pell quipped before gesturing outside.  Rather quickly, three small children flew into the room... literally... on their feathered wings.  “Children... say hello to Auntie Siabrey, Uncle Lucius...”

The little children, each seeming to glow with some kind of light from inside, bowed politely... even the two year old.  While the older two said their names (To Tess’ and Pell’s pride), the youngest ran towards Elenya, yelling, “Aunnie Elenya, I wanna see magics!”

The shopkeep laughed, and guiding Elayanaun by the hand, led her, Rose, Raven and an incredibly interested Valaron to the ‘formal dining room’ for parlor tricks... as well as a few practical lessons.  It was known that Tess’ youngest daughter, as well as Vintressa and Val, had magical talent.  The wizard had a few suspicions about Rose and Raven, but she wasn’t sure just yet.

“How are you, Pell?” Siabrey greeted the solar, now in half elf form.  He gave her a hug, and she felt energy spilling from his own body into her... celestial power almost.

“Good, and I don’t miss your constant teasing,” Pell grinned.  “What say you now?”

“The same thing I said when Tess told me the news six years ago... about damn time!” Siabrey laughed.  Her attention was momentarily distracted, when Tess walked up behind her.

“Siabrey,” Tess was quickly tapping her friend on the shoulder, “I think you have some trouble.”

“Hm?”

“Look,” Tess spun her around, “Shaun’s got Luke alone again.  He’s probably teaching him more of those words.”  

“Oh no,” Siabrey shook her head.  After everything had calmed down, Luke had taken to learning from Shaun by letters the art of ‘street talk.’  Despite his now respectable status, Shaun Dice still could converse in the underground as much as any common thief.  Siabrey had warned Luke to not learn it, but Luke had reasoned that knowing how more of his subjects talked would relate him more to them and their daily lives.  And perhaps alert him when he traveled in disguise about things happening in his realm.  Siabrey suspected he did it merely to annoy her.

Quietly, the fighter slid up behind Luke, and listened, as Shaun continued.

“-No no no!” the rogue corrected Luke as she listened.  “That wasn’t right at all.  Now,” he slid up beside Luke... neither had noticed Siabrey listening, “if you _really_ want to get Siabrey... riled up,” he winked, “all you’ve got to do is check out her assets and say, ‘Yowza!’”

“Yowza?” Luke repeated, his brow furrowed.  

“No, with more emphasis.  YOWZA!” Shaun added some massive gestures to his statement, eyes bulging wide.  One of the gestures tended to indicate the size of said assets in question.

“AHEM!” Siabrey cleared her throat loudly, before walking up next to Luke.  “Shaun, what poison are you putting in poor Luke’s head now?”  She crossed her arms, and gave him a stare-down, the same many a small boy would receive for misbehaving.

“Oh nothing,” Shaun was unfazed by a look he was quite familiar with said look by now, “just some street-speak.  Go ahead Luke!  Show her!”

“Now?  But if she gets... you know...” Luke stammered slightly, “I... um... would prefer to say it later when there’s _time_ for-“

“Say what?” Siabrey pressed, her eyes now staring hard at Luke.  Her husband gave a look of confusion towards Shaun, who motioned for him to go ahead.  Luke shrugged, stared at the proper place, and said, rather guardedly:

“Yowza?” Luke weakly gestured at the appropriate part of his wife.  By his voice and gestures, he was still confused, and his proper noble’s accent, only enhanced from long days in the throne room, ruined his attempt at sounding ‘urban.’

“No Luke, its YOWZA!” Shaun said loudly and with somatic effect again.  Before Luke could reply, Siabrey already had turned him to face her.

“Luke... remember the rules on when and where to practice that?  Not in-“

“-in front of the children, or in court, I know,” Luke rolled his eyes.  In reality, he only practiced in front of her, and  Siabrey had to work hard not to laugh every time he spoke that way.  He was merely curious and trying to learn, and the combination of his soft, noble accent with the harsh words of the dialect was far more hilarious than threatening.

“Good.  Now, as for the sentiments you expressed,” Siabrey gave him a gentle kiss, “they are very much appreciated.”  She backed away, still smiling, before he could get any other plans in action with her.  “Wait till later,” she whispered, “we’ve got guests now, remember?” she grinned.

“I know,” he grumbled, his disappointment soon followed by a sharp crack against the front door.  Servants rushed to the foyer to check on the noise, and found a massive pair of half orcs, with a smaller, human sized half orc in front.

“Grumki has arrived!” the largest of the half orcs roared, his tusks bared in a grin, “and the Strength of Kord requires food!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Dinner... and Disaster*

Inquiries were made soon after by Luke, and within the hour, a large dinner was ready for everyone that had showed up.  By this point, the half-elven form Xanadu and dwarf form Alisandra had arrived as well.

Grumki’s son, Tark, had grown over the years as well... Tess had warned everyone that he was nearly the size of a regular human, despite being only ten.  And by the look in his eyes, Grumki’s eyes, and the half orc’s wife’s eyes, there would likely need to be a full banquet for them alone.

“What shall the strength of Kord consume today, thanks to your gracious hosting?” Grumki’s voice rumbled.  Siabrey gave a laugh... _consume_ truly was the correct word.

“I think theyre fixing a boar or two, and a sandhog,” Siabrey smiled at Luke.  The Emperor gave her a look of hidden disgust at the idea, and Siabrey’s grin grew.  “Sandhog ribs are the best, aren’t they, Luke?”

“Eeew,” he turned away, his nose wrinkled.

Elenya and Shaun, meanwhile, were trying to get the children set up at a smaller table in the dining room.  The task was proving difficult; all the children tended towards being energetic, and their ‘activity’ was increased tenfold once they were around each other.

“Siabracius!  No... no no honey!” Elenya said as she grabbed the fluttering three year old.  Her eyes then flashed a look of disapproval at Shawn.  “Young man!”

“I only dared him, I didn’t make him fly up there!” the young man protested.  “He flew up there on his own!”

“C’mon!” Elenya grabbed the miscreant’s ear and pulled him towards the table, “Sit!”  Her eyes flashed command, and he sat down quietly.  The rest of the children were already sitting, and every minute Elenya turned away, flashes, tings and puffs of light shot between them.  Valaron, Vintressa, Rose, Raven, Elaynaun all were making minor images behind Elenya’s back, and then snickering.

“There,” Elenya came back to the main table, “I think they’re sat... as long as food appears soon!” she gave a tired smile.  She then flashed a look at Shaun, who had been talking to Luke for the past few minutes, “Next time, Shaun can sit them down!” she gave a slight scowl.

“What?” Shaun raised his arms in martyrdom, before turning back to Luke.  “Alright.  Luke, its ‘I ain’t likin’ this,’ not ‘I do not like this.’”  The Emperor tried to repeat the phrase, but like most of the time, his tone and demeanor ruined it, and Shaun began his lesson again.

“Dinner is served!” Siabrey shouted to get everyone’s attention as the servants brought in the roasts, along with bowls of fruits, vegetables, and for the half-orcs seated at the end of the table, a boar specifically for them.  Tark, at the children’s table, recieved a whole flank.

“So, Pell?  Have any of Shaun’s lessons rubbed off on you?” Tess asked with a smile as everyone began to eat the fruit served as an appetizer.

“No!” Pell said abruptly, as if his pride had been hurt by the suggestion.  Tess giggled.

“Good,  you have more sense than an Emperor then,” she gave a grin and Luke.

“What?” Luke complained at the snickering looks at him.  “Its not like I cause trouble with my bluntness,” he winked towards Siabrey.

“Rations?” she looked back, her face serious until she gave him a wink.  “I don’t cause trouble, I solve hard issues,” she smiled towards everyone else, before looking at Suan again.  “Luke, no more learning speech from Shaun!  He’s corrupting your mind!”

“But...” Luke started to protest till she raised an eyebrow.  Sensing the unspoken threat, he lowered his head.  “Yes dear,” he barely said above his breath.

“Mighty impressive!” Tess laughed, as Siabrey gave Luke a disarming grin, a hand on his shoulder letting him know she was merely kidding... again.  “You raised an eyebrow, and it broke your husband’s will to resist!”

“I could sure use that sometimes,” Elenya looked at Shaun.  The rogue hadn’t caught on it was a joke, and even then she could hear him leaning over to Luke, whispering that Shaun could continue to teach him in secret.  “She was joking, silly!” Elenya reached across the table and gently batted the rogue’s head.

“Tess, I’m sure every now and then you need to break down Pell some,” Siabrey looked at her friend jokingly.

“Actually, no,” Tess reached over and took the elf’s hand as he munched on a piece of watermelon.  “Pell is a celestial after all,” she leaned over and rubbed noses with him, “he’s _extremely_ well-behaved, unlike both of your husbands!”

“I am well behaved!” Shaun complained.

“No you’re not!” Elenya corrected.

“Luke, don’t even claim that,” Siabrey laughed as she put a finger in Luke’s face.  Once again his mouth opened to protest, before clamping shut.

“Yes dear.”



After appetizers, first courses, and main courses, the adults made a cursory glance at the children, and saw the sight they didn’t expect... Rose and Raven both had their hands extended, and in the air between, a beautiful carousel with blue, pink, and yellow horses spun ‘round and ‘round.  The other children giggled with delight... and Elenynaun extended her hands, adding a few riders to the little prestidigitation.  Valaron looked on sourly, and a red dragon suddenly squashed the carousel... causing Vintressa to give her brother a healthy slug in the shoulder.

“Wait,” Shaun asked quietly, his voice in awe, “did Rose and Raven just...”

“I think they’re... playing with magic?” Elenya said shocked, as the muffled complaints among the children finally arose into a groans and gripes about Val’s interference, Vin’s slugging, and other disagreements.  A few minutes later, Val, seeing he was outnumbered, got up from the table and wandered over to the adult side.

“Mom,” she said in his ‘half-asking, half-complaining’ voice, “can I go riding?”

“I wanna ride too!” Shawn shouted from the table, a chorus that all of the other children joined in quickly.  Siabrey looked around at the other parents, who after a few seconds nodded their assent to try and get the complaining children out the door.

“Fine.  You can ride.. _IF_,” Siabrey grabbed his shoulder, and held a finger at him, “you promise me a few things.”

“Yes, mom,” he sighed.  She had a distinct feeling if he didn’t need her permission, he would have rolled his eyes.

“One.  You will take some guardsmen with you, and you WILL NOT ride off away from them this time.”  The young man started to protest, but then he nodded slightly sullenly.  “Two, you are in charge of the others... there are young children with you.  I expect you to act like a good little lord, and be a STEWARD to the others.  You’ve been around here alot, they haven’t.” 

“Yeah, mom, I will...” Valaron shifted uneasily.

“Three, I want you back here in three hours.  It’ll be a few hours before sunset, and I want...”

“Two hours,” Tess interjected.   “Elenyanaun needs to be back before her bedtime, otherwise,” Tess leaned towards Val, “she’ll get _cranky_, and you know how cranky babies can get?”

“Yes, Aunt Tess,” Val asked, before shifting again.  “Mom, can we go now?”

“Yes.  Go have fun!” Siabrey gave his head a rub.  In a flash, the nine children were out the front two, two armed retainers puffing, struggling to keep up.  Their joyful yelps and screeches echoed in the air, as a debate arose among them over what to play.  Soon a simple game of tag was going.  As they disappeared out the gate, Vintressa’s voice could be heard loudly complaining, “No fair!  Siabracius can fly!”

“Honest,” Siabrey turned back to the others, “Valaron normally isn’t this stubborn or grouchy!  I don’t know what got into him.”

“He’s ten... he’s showing the rumblings of the fights to come,” Tess said thoughtfully.

“Don’t remind me,” Luke chimed in with a groan.  “Arguments, free-spiritedness, ladies of all sorts wanting in the palace...”

“Oh god... there are going to be boys soon fighting over Rose and Raven...” Shaun looked off in the distance.  The 27 year old Emperor and 31 year old businessman shared the same looks of abject horror.

“Anyone so much as touches my Vintressa, I’m going to...” Luke’s eyes went wide, and it almost seemed like he was breathing faster already.  Fatherly nervousness.

“Now now, Luke,” Siabrey gave a grin, “We’ve got a few years yet,” she cooed, rubbing his arm.

“Yeah... eight, nine... hopefully ten,” Luke said absentmindedly.

“Luke?” Siabrey laughed again, “remember what happened when you were sixteen?”

“No, wha... oh.  OH!” His eyes flashed wide again, and he and Shaun shared yet another look of fatherly horror, to the mirth of their wives.

“I love tormenting him with that thought,” Siabrey grinned rather viciously, as Shaun and Luke immediately began making battleplans on how to defeat the young men that would seeking their daughters in five or six years time.  “He’s so cute when he gets upset over something so trivial, and far off!”



Some two hours later, the conversation continued, having waffled through everything from the state of Tess’ organization, to Imperial politics, to Elenya’s strange traits, to Shaun’s bad sense of humor, to the past and weather outside.  Finally, as the rays of the setting sun began to slowly peter through the windows of the palace, Tess’ face grew concerned.

“Hmm... the kids should have been back by now...” she looked off into the distance.  “I’m going to have to lecture those three.”

“Val’s behind it,” Luke chimed in.  “The boy is persuasive... he probably talked the others into staying out.  Though Vin can be just as bad.  I think they got that streak from their mother.”

“A naughtiness streak?  From me?” Siabrey raised an eyebrow at her double joke... one intended for the wider audience, one intended only for Luke.  Unfortunately, Tess caught the second one as well.

“Pillow talk should stay on the pillow!” the bard announced, making Luke’s face turn red.  Siabrey, ever shameless, just grinned.

“I’d give them another fifteen minutes or so,” Shaun said, also looking out the windows of the palace.  “Little Shawn was probably showing off on horseback again...” he growled.

“I sense all of your children will be receiving lectures when this night is done,” Xanadu said thoughtfully.  “Perhaps it is for the best... after all, we can’t have them acting as wild and crazy as you all once did... excluding Pellaron, of course,” the dragon added.

“Wild?  Crazy?  Us?” Shaun pointed at himself increduously, “Nah!  Never was that way!”

Fifteen minutes passed by, and the conversations went from idle jokes about their children’s misbehavior to sincere worry.  Finally, Pell changed into his natural form (which did not prompt the usual jokes from a now pacing Siabrey), and took alight, to try and find the children.

The solar soared above the steppes for several minutes, before he suddenly caught a glimpse of a green streak, small and fast, streaking towards the manor. With a graceful flutter of his massive wings, he angled downwards, squinting at the fast moving object... before gasping as he recognized what it was.

Elenyanaun... her distinctive short blonde hair flapping in the breeze, as her wings flapped rapidly, as she streaked towards the house as fast as she could go.

“Elenyanaun!  Slow down, honey!” Pell called as he swooped down in front of her, gathering the squirming creature into his arms.  She was crying, unable to speak from her tears.  “Its ok!  Its ok... where is everyone else?” he asked, his heart sinking like a stone.

“Bad... thing... in cave!” Elenyanaun sputtered out, “Bright light!  Flashing!  Roar!  I ran!  I’m scared, daddy!  I’m scared!”

As Pell rushed the little girl back towards the manor, the true nature of what horror had happened was only starting to grip his soul...


----------



## K_S_Snyder

{LURK mode OFF}

Huh.  Well, I'm glad I checked back.

Interesting way to 'sum things up'...   So are you going to take a break and then pick up gaming or are you going to just dive right back in?

... or perhaps have you already dove back in to the next gaming season?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Ah, but there's more to this session.  And once this session is actually over, then that will be the last, because everyone else graduated after this session.  

And EV, I completely loved Tess becoming the founder of a Harper-like organization, that totally _ruled!_


----------



## Emperor Valerian

I could completely see Tess doing something like that... first as a way to prove to herself that she isn't as bad a person as she thought (possibly egged on by Pell), and then later on for the sake of good throughout their world.  My only qualm was the name... I think the one I picked is kinda corny, but I'm at a loss to come up with anything.  If you can think of some better ones, lemme know 

=============================================

*The Brilliant Light in the Depths of a Cave *

“Ok, honey, say that again, slooowly,” Tess coaxed the now crying Eleyanaun.  The bard hugged the little girl... even as her own heart was shuddering at what her child had sputtered between tears.

Shaun and Elenya leaned in close as well, trying to piece together what their erstwhile niece sputtered, crying.

“T...There w...was a b..big r...roaring!  A...and... a bright...” the little girl sputtered until her crying kept her from speaking, and her tiny arms shook as they spread out.  Her arms them wrapped themselves around her tiny frame far faster, as she kept shuddering.

“Oh honey, it’ll be okay!” Tess cradled her daughter in her arms, tears of worry falling down her own cheeks.

“She said there was a flash when I asked her on the way back,” Pell clarified, “a loud roaring and a flash.  She said they were exploring a cave at Valaron’s insistence...”

A sharp hiss from the direction of Siabrey interrupted his talk.  The Empress had already called for armor, any armor, and was busy donning it.  Luke, for his part, was holding his head, leaning over the table.

“When we free them,” Siabrey growled, “I don’t know whether I’ll... I’ll hug that boy or kill him!  I TOLD him to be... AUGH!” she started hurriedly strapping Kelir to her side.  “Pell, did she say anything more about what attacked them?!”  _Valaron is smart... so are Vintressa, Rose, Raven and Shawn... they would have found a way to scramble off... surely they would have..._ her mind fretted.

“Other than it was big, there was a flash, and a roar, no,” the angel looked down at his daughter worriedly, his own hand flexing on the hilt of his massive solar’s greatsword.  “I suggest we mount up as soon as we can,” he said.  It took all of his angelic patience to not immediately dash out of the manor.

“Honey,” Tess pulled back from the little girl enough that she could look into her eyes.  Lovingly, she wiped away a few of the tears, before speaking, her own voice shaky, “Honey?  Can you do mommy a favor?  Can you show mommy and your aunts and uncles where this happened?  We’ll go and make the bad thing...” Tess stopped, and cleared her throat.  “We’ll go and make the bad thing go away honey?”

Elayanaun continued to cry, and Tess’ face, so strongly controlled, began to break slowly.  She had to grit her teeth to not let herself break down.

“Honey,” Tess said, slightly more desperately, “_Please_ show mommy where it happened, so we can fix things!  _Please!_”

“I...” Elayanaun sniffled, “I go s...show!  But mommy!” the little girl mewed, “Please come with me!  I’m scared mommy!”

Tess forced herself to give the little girl a smile, despite her own terror.  For a two year old, even a half-celestial, very mature for her age two year old, Elayanaun was incredibly brave.  She closed her eyes, trying to keep herself from gripping Fa’rallan by her side.

“I’ll go with you honey!  And so will daddy, Uncle Shaun, Uncle Luke, Aunt Elenya and Aunt Siabrey!” Tess grabbed her little girl and held her close.

“And so will Uncle Grumki and Aunt Karjana,” the half orc rumbled gently, his large hand softly rubbing the little girl’s head.  The gentle rubbing was broken by Siabrey’s sharp voice calling out, filled with a frightening roar.

“FETCH OUR HORSES!”



The unusual and hurried calvacade that thundered out of the manor house sped towards the west.  In the far lead was Pellaron, flying a few feet behind his still frightened youngest child.  A few hundred feet behind, on the ground, rode Siabrey, clad in her old breastplate, gleaming in the lowering sun.  Beside her rode her husband, who hadn’t taken the time to don armor at all, his own sword clattering against his hip.

Beside them rode a wizard, and a businessman now clad in leather armor, rapier clattering at his side.  A worriedly looking half-elf and dwarf rode alongside, but fidgeting, prepared to change into far more fearsome forms if needed.  A bard with a worried look on her face galloped beside them, harp clutched in her hand, and finally in the rear were two massive clydesdales, with two large half-orcs on their backs.  They had long since outdistanced the soldiers following behind, perhaps fifty men at arms...

As the celestial and his child flashed through the sky, the others dashed along the ground, following.  Eleyanaun led them quickly first to the north, and then to the west, until a once distant line of sandstone cliffs grew larger and larger.  As the time reached five o’clock, the low sun’s light illuminated the cliffs in a fiery orange glow.

Carefully everyone picked up a low rise in the rocky base, following the flying of Eleyanaun and Pell.  As they moved along, they all could see a great many tracks from horses, all fresh, leading up towards one of the larger caves.

“They’re in there!” Siabrey shouted, jumping off of her horse.  Kelir was already out, flames licking along its length.  Several _shings_ cut through the air as other blades found themselves exposed to the air.  A look of anger and determination painted each face.

“Alisandra,” Tess said quietly, “could you please stay behind, and watch our horses and Eleyanaun.  If anything comes out to threaten, please... go back to the manor and urge the guards to hurry up.”

The dwarven dragon looked rather downcast at this duty, but agreed.  “I’ll watch the horses and the little one.  Kord’s Strength go with all of you!”

“Do not worry, Alisandra,” Grumki growled in a low voice, his own warhammer swinging through the air lazily as he tested his arms, “The Chief Chainbreaker at Iskeldrun would not accept my challenge for a reason.  Whoever, or whatever has taken our children, shall feel my fingers crushing its neck!”

Siabrey, Shaun and Luke had already leapt up the cliff-face as fast as possible, and were already dashing into the cave itself.  The trail of horses hooves ended just outside the cave, before disappearing down another path, their tracks widely spaced.

“They ran off... that way.  Something frightened them,” Shaun said absently.  Siabrey responded by drawing her washazaki as well, planning to use Kelir’s light to see through the cave.

As soon as everyone had moved into the cave itself, their eyes began to adjust to the darkness... and it was then that they noticed light dimly reflecting off of the walls of the cave ahead, as if the cave turned to the right, and something, like a small torch, was in the next corridor.  Save that the light along the wall was not just orange, but yellow, red, blue, green, and purple.  A shifting, changing set of colors.

“Quiet... something is up ahead!” Siabrey hissed.  Her own eyes were slits as she crept forward, alternating between deadly fury and motherly concern.  No noises had yet been picked up by their ears when Siabrey flashed around the corner, her swords in a defensive stance.

A stance she held for a few seconds in confusion before lowering her blades.

“Nothing here... except that,” she gestured as the others came around the corner.

‘That’ was a mound of something, about waist high.  It was the thing giving off the shifting, changing colors.  It glowed rather brightly in parts, and dully in others, as if there were embers of some kind burning within it.  It gave off no smell, and made no sound.

Gingerly the party came close to it, and it was Luke who threw a rock at it.  The rock it the mound with a ‘plopping’ noise, but nothing happened.

“Whatever it is, I think it’s inert,” the Emperor pronounced.  “Let’s push on.”

At that moment, from somewhere deep in the bowels of the cave, a loud, piercing shriek echoed up to the party’s ears.  It was high pitched, perhaps a squeal, the kind a child gave when either playing or fleeing.  And none in the party had any doubt which one it was.

“VALARON!  VINTRESSA!” Siabrey bellowed, as the others all called their children as well.  The shrieking suddenly stopped, and a few seconds later another noise echoed about the walls of the cave.  This one was deep, resonating, and loud.  It started as a grating, grumbling growl, and roar into a primal roar that shook them to their very souls.

“ROSE!  RAVEN!  SHAWN!” Shaun called, as everyone, not caring about quiet, sneaking, or tactics, dashed further into the cave, leaping over rocks and sliding down slopes.  

“I’M COMING, MY BABIES!  HOLD ON!  MOMMY’S ON THE WAY!” Siabrey called panickedly, careening around yet another corner in the room, screeching past a rock outcropping, narrowly missing hitting her head.  The others followed, but it was consistently Siabrey, Tess, Shaun and Grumki that took the lead.

Finally, after the party guessed they had gone what easily could have been several hundred yards into the cave, and water now began to drip from the ceiling, telling them that they had gone down as well.  The further they progressed, the louder and more thunderous the roaring became.

Finally, they reached a point where the cave turned to the right.  They could not see what lay beyond the corner, yet they heard the roaring echoing around, as if in an enormous room.  Bright, shining light reflected along the walls of the cave, coming from the room ahead, its light many brilliant colors.  

“It’s in there,” Shaun hissed quietly, his pink rapier out, his hands grasping and relaxing over the hilt of the blade in worry.  Twin beads of sweat formed on his head, and ran down his face, as he breathed hard.  The image of his children danced in his head.

“Mommy?” a little girl’s voice echoed out of the room, and as any mother, Tess immediately recognized the voice of Amarine.

“Amarine’s in there!” the bard said worriedly, her face looking close to collapse. The bard’s harpbow was already drawn, and she was already humming a few notes... notes that the party knew would soon turn into a vicious, shrieking assault.

“On the count of three, we come in there, weapons drawn.  Let’s see if we can’t get our kids out without much of a fight.  I’m afraid if a battle develops they might be hurt in the crossfire,” Siabrey whispered to the others.  Her own face was determined, and they all saw the same shine in her eyes as when she’d taken on Shivalas.  The same look she’d had fighting the demons during the battle with Luke’s mother.  The look that death incarnate had arrived for her enemies.

“One...”

“Mommy!” the same voice called again. 

“I’M HERE BABY!  MOMMY’S HERE!” Tess called back.

“Two...”

The noise of rapid movement, like a scuffle of some kind, echoed from around the corner.  At that moment, all planning went out the window, as Tess, Siabrey and Shaun dashed around the corner, blades drawn.

The room that faced them was illuminated, rising to a height that was easily over one hundred feet.  Their children were in one corner, Valaron, Shawn and Tark standing in the front, the others sitting behind.  Strangely, none looked frightened or afraid... merely confused.  Most of their eyes flashed from their parents towards the other creature in the room, and grinned.  Vintressa even laughed.

The other creature was hard to look at, the array of colors coming from it almost blinding. But as it moved closer, its breath loud and husky, the party could clearly see what it was.

From its fierce head to the tip of its tail ran a ground of spines, some three to four feet tall, blazing purples, reds, yellows, and blues blasting from it.  Its wings, easily 40 feet wide or more from tip to tip, spread open, blazing forth more color from their bat-like shapes.  Its well muscled, lizardly yet feline legs and powerful body, the size of a large cottage, blazed forth color as well.

The creature leapt into the air, and landed between the party and the children, crouching low as a growl thundered from its lips.  Its eyes, as large Luke’s steel shield, blinked, brilliant lavender streaming from them.  Above them its array of horns flashed purplish-red, and its draconic mouth flashed open, baring numerous long, fanged teeth as if gave a rumbling growl.

“Bahamut in Heaven,” Xanadu’s half-elven voice said faintly, “its a prismatic dragon!”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*A Fierce Monster*

The party was transfixed... the beast was snarling at them, while their children sudden got looks of horror on their small faces.  Siabracius started crying when the beast let out a thundering roar... and yet the party could not move.  The terrifying sight, and their helpless children, held them in place...

It was Valaron, in the end, that dashed out.  As Siabrey screamed for him to stay put, the ten year old impetuously ducked underneath the dragon’s body, and ran right into its path, hands upraised.

_Oh god Val!_ Siabrey’s mind screamed, her body tensing, her legs finally starting to move.  She started to run towards her son, intent with one hand to shove him out of the way, the other with Kelir to block the beast’s progress as best she could.  To her surprise, Valaron stopped, directly in front of the beast, and its horrible gaze bore down on the small boy.

“No!” Val screamed at the monster, “its our mom!  She’s ok!  Don’t frighten her!” the boy snapped.

At almost the same time, Raven, Vintressa and Shawn started darting underneath the beast’s legs as well, shouting at their parents.  “NO!  Mom, you’re scaring him!  Stop it!”

The beast stared a Val momentarily, as everyone froze.  Shaun looked on in shock as Raven, and now Rose, both started rubbing the dragon’s front legs, whispering to it.  The beast gave them a cursory glance, and then its head lowered, the deep rumbling growls of fury changing to something... more confused.

“It’s ok,” Vintressa was now to Siabrey’s front, pushing down her mother’s blades.  “He’s only a baby...”

_”You are their mummies and daddies?”_ a voice, young and bubbly almost, rumbled into the heads of everyone.  The beast was now staring at the party, its tail wrapped almost protectively in front of most of the children.  _”You scared me.  I wanted to protect my friends.  I’m sorry if I scared you.”_

“Y...yes...” Tess stammered, “we are their parents.”  _What is going on?_ the bard’s mind still questioned, her harp still in her hands, Fa’rallan still dangerously out in the open.

_”They are lucky.  They have a mummy.  Maybe you are my mummy?”_ the beast’s voice sounded in Elenya, Tess, and Siabrey’s heads.  The creature then lumbered over to Siabrey, and the fighter could feel massive wafts of cool breath on her.  The beast’s head was massive, larger than the fighter herself, and now loomed barely a foot from her.  

“Um... no, we aren’t your mother,” Siabrey said guardedly.  She slowly put away her washazaki, but kept Kelir out, confusion clearly in her eyes. 

“Pet him, mom!” Vintressa said, grabbing Siabrey’s hand and putting it on the beast’s nose.  The fighter tried to resist at first, but when she touched its head, the beast gave a rumbling, draconic purr.

_”Vintressa, your mummy is nice when she’s not scary,”_ the beast rumbled in Vintressa’s and Siabrey’s heads.  _”I wish she was my mummy!”_

“Guys?” Shaun finally spoke.  “Um... over there?” he pointed.

As everyone’s gaze followed his direction, a distant shape on the far end of the massive chamber made itself out.  From this distance even, the gigantic purplish gold speckled egg looked massive, and by Siabrey’s estimate, it had to much larger than a good sized house.

Xanadu looked from the egg, to the beast, and then sputtered in shock, “It’s... it’s merely a wyrmling?!” he said, his voice implying fear and confusion.  “A wyrmling that large?!”  For the first time, he noticed the eyes were far larger in proportion to its head than a dragon’s should be, and that its scales, while hard, were still pliable... not rock solid like even a juvenile’s scales.  Gently, he touched a scale, and gave a slight gasp of shock.  “He’s only a few weeks old at most!”

“You mean this thing just hatched!?” Tess said in shock, as the beast moved its attentions to Elenya, who was also nervously rubbing its brow.  _How huge does this damn thing get when its full grown?_

“The legends... they’re true...” Xanadu said in shock.  

“Change!  Change back!  Show them your other shape!” Amarine called from behind the dragon, which turned and bared its teeth... in what looked to be a draconic version of a grin.  There was a bright, brilliant surge of light from within its being, forcing everyone to close their eyes.  When they reopened, a small boy, perhaps ten by his looks, stood before the party... his skin a brilliant lavendar, eyes bright yellow.  Streams of tiny, flashing glints of light seemed to fall from his body, at all times.  He turned back to the party, and gave a brilliant smile.

“Are you sure none of you want to be my mummy!” the boy grinned, before dashing over and giving Vintressa and Raven big hugs.  Valaron soon found himself with a hug as well.

“Do you... have a name?” Shaun asked the boy, surprised no one had broached the subject before.  The boy looked at him, confused.

“Name?  No.  I don’t have a name.  Do you?”

“My name,” Siabrey said, kneeling so her face was at the boy’s level, “is Siabrey.  Would... you like a name?” she asked gently.  The few minutes had given her brain time to recover, and now she saw what Xanadu had said was indeed true.  _He is merely a babe... he is curious.  And how horrible to have been left behind... alone like this!_

“Yes, I would!  If you can find my mommy, I’m sure she’d give me one!  She has to be as nice as you!” the boy said cheerfully.  The boy ran over and grabbed Siabrey’s leg in a hard, deep hug, filled with warmth.

“Have any of you seen his mother?” Tess asked quietly.  The subject of the massive beast’s mother had made her face darken with worry.  She knew how she and the others had reacted when they thought their own children were in danger... and she dreaded to think of what the prismatic’s mother could do.  The children shook their heads, and every one of them said he was alone.  Tess then turned to Xanadu, and asked him... causing the silver to take a deep breath to calm himself.

“A full adult prismatic... if the legends are true, and I see no reason not, considering the prismatic dragon was supposed to be a legend,” he added, “a full adult would be larger than... um... Stalatan,” Xanadu said quietly, trying to find a comparison the party would understand.  “If she were as old as me, she could easily be far larger... thrice my size!”

“Sweet Tarantor in heaven!” Elenya gasped at the dragon’s statement, a sentiment Tess fully echoed in her own look of shock.

“How... _big_... do prismatic dragons grow?” Shaun asked slowly, his own eyes wide.

“A... well... I’ve heard well over a thousand feet,” Xanadu said softly.

“Frickin’ Hieroneous’ Piss Pot!” Shaun swore, loud enough that some of the children started giggling.  _A thousand foot, angry dragon thundering down on us!  Sweet Pelor!_ his mind was filled with truly frightening images... a beast so massive that it could raise its head up to attack upper floors of the Imperial palace while resting on the ground, casting a massive shadow over the ground...

Siabrey heard the conversation to her left, and was rather thankful that it looked like the little boy to her front was too busy showering her with love to have heard also.  Hoping to keep him happy and distracted, Siabrey gently touched him, causing him to look up at her again.

“Well... I can’t go around calling you ‘dragon’ or ‘playmate,’” she rubbed the little boy’s shoulder.  “You need a temporary name, till we find your mother and your real name.  Um... snagglefoot?!” she offered jokingly, and the little boy giggled.

“No!  No Snagglefoot!”

“How about... Ari, then?” she asked, full motherly warmth going, despite the fearful logic going on in the back of her head.  _We need to get him back to his mother!  If she lost him, and she is as large as they say, she could destroy half the Empire looking for him... and I’d hate to see such a beast in a rage..._

“Ari  sounds good!” the boy laughed.  A low grumble came from his little stomach, and he looked up at Siabrey, his eyes sad.  “I’m sorry.  I’m hungry.”

_Oh no!_ Siabrey panicked.  _If he’s too hungry, as much as he likes us, he could EAT us!  Quick!  What do dragon’s eat!?  What?!  C’mon!  Think!_  “Xanadu!  What do prismatic dragons eat?” the Empress asked hurriedly.

“I don’t know!” the silver dragon said, also confused.  “Gemstones, gold, people, boars?” the silver shrugged.  Desperately, Siabrey looked back at Ari.  The little boy’s head was inclined to the side in question.  Siabrey patted his head.

“Don’t worry, we’ll get you to some food and a nice place to sleep,” she smiled to the dragon, even now trying to figure out in her mind if the manor held enough food to keep such a beast sated.  It was the only place, she reasoned, that she could.  Seeing that this was satisfactorily taken care of in her mind, Siabrey then turned her mind to other affairs that needed to be settled.

“Children!” she looked towards Val and Vintressa, and motioned for them to come over.  The two started to skip over to their mother, till they saw the cold steel in her eyes. Familiar with the look, they stopped, and started walking slowly, even as Luke began talking with and distracting Ari.   Siabrey grabbed both of them by their shirtcollars.

“You two are in _big_ trouble!” Siabrey hissed, leaning down so her angry eyes were level with them.  “Valaron, especially you!  You were the leader of this group, and you _knew_ the little ones needed to be back!   Then you took them to meet a beast!”

“But Ari isn’t dangerous!  He’s little!  He wants to merely play!” Val protested.

“When you first saw him, you couldn’t have known that!  And poor Eleyanaun was so scared!  You... I...” Siabrey’s voice hissed until no words could come to her mouth.  _You didn’t know he was safe when you first saw him, yet you stayed!  Reckless!  You stayed out late despite knowing the little ones needed to come back!  I don’t know what to do with you, Valaron!_  She ended the sentence unceremoniously with a growl, “We’ll discuss your punishment after this mess is finished!”

“Yes mother,” Valaron said quietly, hanging his head.

As the group made their way out of the chamber, Tess also hugged her two children, before giving them a quiet lecture on responsibility.  Shaun’s lecture to his children wasn’t as quiet... it was rather sharp, nearly as much as Siabrey’s.

“Where are we going?” Ari asked loudly, causing Siabrey to turn, and take his hand.  It was Luke’s turn to talk to Val and Vin, and the two children’s heads hung even lower as their father approached.

“We’re taking you to my home,” Siabrey said with the cheerful, talking-to-a-young-child-to-keep-them-distracted-voice.  “There you’ll have food, and a place to stay while we look for you mommy.”

“Yay!” Ari jumped up in the air, before dashing around Siabrey, hyperactively.  “Will I be able to play with the others? Huh? Huh? Huh?”

“Yes,” Siabrey said with a smile.  Her eyes were looking straight at Vin and Val, and spoke directly to them a warning.  _Don’t think these means you won’t be punished!  You’ve gotten a stay of penalty, not a reprieve!_  the little boy dashed ‘round and ‘round Siabrey and Luke again, joyously laughing, leaving trails of purple, blue, red and gold flecks behind him as he ran, as if he was shedding sparkles.

“So... we’ve got a baby prismatic dragon,” Tess said worriedly, looking at the gleeful creature, “and there might be, somewhere, and big mother that’s probably angrily looking for it.  And we need to find her... who would know that kind of information?”

“Court mages are know it alls,” Shaun muttered, “try asking them?  According to Xanadu, I’m guessing these things were sort of draconic lore... Xanny, you know any more?”

“Well,” the half-elf began, as the party drew closer to the cave entrance, “according to our religion, Bahamut... he is the... um... well... Draconic version of Pelor?” Xanny said, trying to find a metaphor the party would understand.  “Well, he sends to each world a prismatic dragon, to watch over all of the good dragons... be an advisor, guide, and the like.”  He then stopped, his mind, still in shock, trying to find the right words.  “I have only heard of it being spoken of as legend... no one knows of any such beast on our world...”

“So this guy is the first?” Shaun said quietly, “maybe that’s why he has no mother?”

“He’s not a messianic figure,” Tess said, “he seems like a normal creature... which means he has a mother of some kind,” the bard said matter of factly, before turning to Xanadu with a look of confusion, “He is a normal creature, isn’t he?”

“I have no idea how prismatic dragons live, no knowledge of their mating habits, and no clue as to how one eats or... anything else about them!  They’re supposed to be _legendary_!” Xanadu hissed.  “Normal?  I don’t know!”

“Great,” Tess said quietly.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Return to Sigil... Ten Years Later*

“Okay, Ari, we’re here!” Siabrey announced.  As the little boy streaked ahead and into the manor, streamers of color flowing behind him, she glanced at her children.

_How could THEY even keep up with him?_

The baby dragon was even more energetic than after they had first left the cave.  Grumki, using his powers as one of the Chief Chainbreakers in the Church of Kord, was able to pray for some food to help the “little boy with his strength.”  A full banquet had been called, and at first the half-orc had said that a great amount of food would go to waste... until Ari had, in the space of 15 minutes, managed to gobble up half of it.  The little boy still dashed around, as if there weren’t several hundred pounds of food in his body... and with his speed, Siabrey was sure he’d be hungry again soon.  Quickly she asked Luke who the chief servant was, and dragged the man out of the kitchen.

“Majesty?” the man bowed, curious.  “Was there something wrong with the roasted food?  The pastries?”  

“No! No, it was excellent!” Siabrey hurriedly corrected.  “I just need you to cook more.”

“Ah,” the chef smiled, “Then I know it was truly good if Your Majesties desire more!” he called his hands in delight.

“Um... yes!” Siabrey seized the excuse offered to her.  “We loved it so much... we need... um... fifteen more courses!” she said decisively.  The poor chef stumbled backwards slightly, in shock.

“Um...Majesty, it might take some time...”

“Work as fast as you can,” Siabrey urged, looking over her shoulder uneasily at Ari.  “Um... the children are hungry,” she gave a polite smile to excuse her request.  She could tell that while the chef maintained proper decorum in bowing to her request, his eyes belied the confusion in his mind.



“Well,” Luke said quietly as Siabrey was talking to the cooks, “I set a messenger to Iskeldrun by the small teleportation chamber here... the Chief Court Mage should arrive shortly.”

“Luke... why was there that little twist in your voice?   You don’t like the man?” Tess raised an eyebrow, reading Luke’s mannerisms like a book.  “Is he capable?  Someone we know?”

“All too well,” Luke sighed.  “Newest Chief Court Mage... by seniority this time.  And you all know him as Aeron...”

“What?!” Tess gasped slightly.

“Great,” Shaun rolled his eyes, “We have to deal with an angry mother dragon and Mr. Know-it-all in the flesh.”

“Siabrey gave him the appointment,” Luke grumbled slightly.  “I was busy trying to keep the Dukes of Chalcedon and Northmark from throttling each other-“

“I remember that!  Hey Tess, didn’t your organization have to-“ Shaun interrupted excitedly.

“Yes,” Tess said, nodding back towards Luke.  Once her point of ‘be quiet’ got through to the rogue, Luke continued.

“-anyways, she took care of that mess... and appointed him.”

“Well, he _did_ act more civil towards her after she point a sword to his throat,” Tess mused.

“_I_ would act more civil towards her if she put her sword to my throat too!” Shaun rejoined, only to hear Siabrey clearing her throat behind him... yet again.  “I spoke at the wrong time, didn’t I?” Shaun winced.

Siabrey merely gave him a growl of disapproval, before looking towards Luke.  “Aeron’s on his way?”

“Yes... should be here any moment.”  Luke’s eyes drifted towards the young dragon now literally running circles in the manor foyer, squealing.  Tark was playfully chasing him, and Eleyanaun and Siabracius had both jumped in the fun.  Amarine, Valaron, Vintressa, and the three Dice children were old enough to figure out that the storm clouds of punishment hadn’t cleared yet... they laughed, but only nervously.



“A what?” Chief Court Mage, Arbiter of the Arcane, etc. etc. etc. Aeron said in surprise.

“A baby prismatic dragon,” Siabrey repeated.  “Our children found him, and evidently he was left or abandoned by his mother.  We need to find his mother,” the Empress gave a slight gulp, “before she finds us, and gets into a very bad mood.”

“Hmm... I should like to see this little dragon,” Aeron announced, rubbing his chin, “No such dragon has ever before been observed by our mages or masters of the arcane.  It could prove invaluable!”

“Well, he’s right there,” Siabrey pointed towards Ari, who was now clinging on Tark’s back, the half-orc giving the polymorphed dragon a piggyback ride.

“The... child?  You mean he can polymorph at only a few weeks old?” Aeron said, eyes wide in wonder.  When the party nodded yes, he took another step back.  “My knowledge on this creature is proving even more sparse than I feared.  I can recite the legends of them to you, if you wish... but no concrete facts.”

“Legends then?” Tess said, “A legend, like a good song, and a good lie, always has some truth wrapped deep within its folds.”

“True,” the wizard gave her a slight deferential nod.  Tess was surprised at how civil he seemed, as the wizard continued   

“According to legend, there is one prismatic dragon per world... a sort of ‘dragon overlord’ of some sort... we’ve never been able to piece it together fully.  How the prismatic arrives if it is the only one is beyond all of us, and how it ‘lords’ is beyond us as well...”

“Well, to put it bluntly,” Luke’s governing mind chimed in, “does it, according to legend, marshal armies, and overthrow existing powers?  Or does it ‘lord’ passively, or in some other manner?”  Siabrey could tell in her husband’s mind he didn’t think the little Ari would be a threat, but the important question needed to be raised.

“Not that I know of,” Aeron said, looking at the now screaming little boy, playing hide and seek with Amarine, “they lord over other dragons... settle disputes among the metallics, and try to keep the chromatics in line... that sort of thing.”

“Well, thats all nice and pretty,” Shaun folded his arms, “but that doesn’t tell us anything about his mother, where she is, or even _why_ she’d leave him behind.”

“Maybe he’s sick, and she left him for dead?” Luke asked thoughtfully.  “I know some animals do that.”

“Dragons are not mere _animals_, Majesty,” Xanadu interrupted coldly.  When he saw Luke recoil slightly at the sudden iciness of his statement, Xanadu gave a sigh of apology.  “Those questions posed by Shaun bother me too.  You travel off-plane frequently, Tess and Aeron.  While I know you both do far different business off-plane, is there any way for either of you to dredge up anything on prismatics from worlds that have them already?”

“Well, I could spread the word through some... friends,” Tess stopped herself before she mentioned the organization... Aeron was not in the clear to know about it, “but  that could take weeks.”

“Weeks his mother might use to find us and decide our story is not worth listening to,” Shaun added.

“Well, I know of _one_ man who might.  He’s a half-elf, actually,” Aeron corrected.  By the wizard’s face, it was clear there was something unpleasant about this, ‘man.’  “His name is Gunter Melachis... he resides in Sigil.”

“What’s the bad news?” Siabrey crossed her arms.   “I’ve seen that face on mages before.  It means, ‘there is something bad I don’t know whether I should tell the Empress.’”

“Nothing is wrong with him... he, like many people in Sigil, is merely... odd,” Aeron said rather too quickly.  By the way his eyes rapidly flipped between Siabrey and Xanadu, the Empress could tell it was likely something that shouldn’t be said in front of the dragon.

“You’re pretty odd yourself.  I would count most mages as odd,” Shaun chimed in, before catching a withering gaze from his wife.  “What?”

Thankful for the rogue’s interruption of the uncomfortable silence that threatened, Siabrey cleared her throat.  “Well, friend Aeron, I think we should go see this Gunter.”

“I’m going this time!” Luke announced suddenly.  “I’ve never seen Sigil!  I want to see the city that all of you talk about visiting so long ago!”

“Fine... another blade.  That means Xanny, Alisandra, you should probably stay,” Tess reasoned.  “If Ari’s mother shows up, you would have a better chance of explaining to her what’s going on... as it sounds like to me that the prismatics at least listen to metallics like yourselves.”

“And you can watch our miscreant children,” Siabrey added, causing the dragon to roll his eyes.  “If Val or Vin misbehave... inform them that they will be cut off from chocolates for the next week for each time they irritate you.”

“Siabrey!  That’s cold!” Luke said, impressed.

“I’ll come with... to show you all where Gunter lives,” Aeron said matter of factly.  “I had a tripped planned to Sigil to gather some information on chaotic rocs, and how to artificially grow their feathers.  Our friend Asuri claims he’s developed a way using some conjuration magic,” the wizard blubbered, going faster and faster in excitement till he saw everyone else present.  Siabrey waved her hand over her head, showing where Aeron’s words had flown.

“Sorry... I got a little excited,” he uneasily scratched his head.



“Now, Valaron, Vintressa!” Siabrey knelt in front of her two children, a stern hand on each of their shoulders.  “Me and Dad are leaving for a bit.  We’ll be back soon.  In the meantime,” she added, “you two are going to be the highest ranked people at this manor.  I want you to be good hosts,” she looked directly at Vintressa, “and good stewards,” she looked at Valaron.  “I lost much trust in you after what happened earlier today, and tonight you have a chance to rebuild that trust.  Understand?”

The two nodded.

“Good.  Now, I want you to make sure our guest, Ari, is well fed, and happy.  Vin, you’ll sleep in Val’s bed tonight if Ari has to stay overnight, okay?”

“But mom!” Vin started to complain, before a sharp look from her mother’s eyes told her to cease.

“He is an honored guest!  It is rare to have a dragon of his kind here!  And you all want your playmate to feel at home, do you not?”

“Yes mother,” the twins lowered their heads and nodded.

“And I also want you to listen to Uncle Xanadu and Aunt Alisandra.  Do whatever they tell you.  You are to respect them as much as me or your father.”

“Yes mother.”

“And if you do good in this,” Siabrey smiled, preparing to offer her carrot, “I might reconsider some of the potential punishments for your mistakes earlier today.  Ok?”  The children’s eyes lit up, and they jumped slightly, smiles on their faces.

“Yes mother!”


“Everyone here?” Siabrey asked a few minutes later as the party walked into the teleportation chamber.

“Yup, check,” Luke nodded after he’d done a quick head count, coming up with the requisite number.

“Supplies?”

“Check.”

“Ok... have the kids been lectured?” Tess asked as the party stepped into .  

“Check,” Shaun said quietly, running a hand over his fine outer coat to push down its wrinkles.  _If I’m going to Sigil, merchant’s heaven, I need to look GOOD.  Who knows what kind of deals can be made in the meantime?_

“Alright, I guess we’re ready then!”

The swirls and mists of teleportation grew up around the party, presently numbering Siabrey, Luke, Tess, Shaun, Elenya, Pell and Aeron.  Unlike their last collective trip to Sigil, no one lost their dinner... all were by now used to the raucous nature of teleportation travel.

As the air around them cleared to reveal a small, cracked teleportation chamber, two large mercanes dominated its entrance, the party calmly gave their names, ranks, and weapons to be catalogued and registered.  Quickly, they found themselves on the streets of Sigil... into which Luke gawked.

“The buildings!  They’re all massive?  How can they build such massive structures out of... wood and stucco?” he marveled at one of the lower structures that towered a good eighty feet overhead.

“Luke, pick your jaw up off the ground.  You’re an Emperor,” Siabrey replied conversationally.  Architecture had grown into a hobby of Luke’s; Siabrey found it bordering dangerously on dull.

“This place looks a little different than the sections we went through last time,” Shaun mumbled.  “A lot more...”

“Run down?” Aeron asked, briskly leading the rest through a sea of people in the narrow streets.  Dirty water splashed at their feet, a puddle that Shaun deftly avoided to keep his clothes clean.  “It is run down.  Gunter has his place of business slightly out of the way for legitimate work.”

“What?  You associate with smugglers?” Tess said, semi-shocked that the normally proper and disdainfully courtly Aeron would stoop to something like that.

“Yes... when one needs Tarrasque hide, it is far easier to get it from the black market up here, as opposed to hunting one down,” the wizard commented dryly.

“What’s a tarrasque?” Shaun inquired.

“You don’t want to know!” Tess and Aeron rejoined quickly, both of their eyes wide.



It took a few more minutes before Aeron turned left, and then right, through several even more narrow alleyways.  Finally, the wizard led them to a door that looked old, and party rotted.  Above it hung a sign merely stating “Malachis Rare Items,” in what the party recognized as Common, Elven, and (Siabrey, having spent long periods with her father at the palace learning his tongue, could read it) Sylvan.  Aeron delivered a rather strange set of knocks, causing the door to open rather quickly.  On its own.

Aeron motioned for them to head inside, and as the party’s eyes adjusted to the darker interior lit only by candles, their eyes found themselves met with the sight of books... thousands of books.  They were piled, stacked, and arranged haphazardly about a small, even tiny room.

More alarming were what they were stacked on, or surmounted by.  Siabrey and Shaun had both seen dragonscale furniture before... indeed, they owned a set of tables, chairs, and dinnerware made from the scales of a felled great red wyrm.  What troubled the party was the color of these pieces of ware...

A large table was made from massive, shiny golden scales and white teeth, while on the wall hung the massive gleaming spine of the back ridge of a large silver dragon.  The floor itself seemed parqued from a mixture of bronze, brass and copper scales, and the head of a small bronze dragon graced the far wall, its wyrmling eyes peeking just over one of the intervening bookshelves.

“Alkor?” a quiet voice asked, as scraping noises came from back, “Is that you?  Did you bring me that golden wyrm eye like I asked?”


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*An ‘Expert’ on Dragons*

“Holy mother of Pelor,” Shaun whispered softly, “Xanadu would have leveled this place if he had come.”  The same thoughts ran through all of their heads, and Siabrey fully realized why Aeron didn’t want to speak of this in front of the silver dragon.

“Um... its not Alkor!” Aeron called over the books, “It is Aeron, the minor mage!”  The latter title might have caused the party to laugh, if the situation hadn’t been so tense.

“Ah?  Aeron!” a spectacled face rose just barely above the masses of books, “It has been quite a while since I’ve seen you!  You have need of more roc feathers, or tarrasque hide?”  The man was now fully visible... his elderly, wrinkled face filled with the large smile of someone looking for gold coin.

“Aeron... what the hell does this Gunter do?” Siabrey hissed.  “Kill good dragons!?”

“Gunter collects exotic spell components,” Aeron whispered back, “they tend to come from major beasts...”

“I only see good dragon parts laying around!” Tess complained, slightly too loud.

“Who is with you, Aeron?” the old man’s voice comes again.

“A few patrons of mine,” Aeron called back, before turning back to the party, and hissing, “I know it looks bad!  It is!  But like him or not, he’s the only available source for rare spell items!  Unfortunately he specializes in supplying the parts of good dragons!”

“Patrons!” the party heard scuttling from behind the bookshelves, and the small, bent old man puttered out.  He was dressed in black pantaloons, a red tunic and black coat.  Several arcane runes seemed to be tattooed to his forehead, their lines and forms blazing with color.  “Excellent!  Gunter Melachis!” he extended a hand, before motioning them to follow him back.

The man led them behind the bookshelves that had blocked their view, and the party members, save Aeron, immediately felt like retching.  Stretched out on a mahogany desk, with papers, notes, tomes and gems laid out alongside, was the laid out form of a wyrmling copper dragon, its innards splayed open, and a few instruments sticking out of the hole.

“So?  How may I help you today?  I have some excellent claws from a young golden dragon!  They’re fresh from Mytrazil!” the old man sat behind the desk, and started probing inside the draconic corpse.  He gave a grunt, as he found something inside that was to his interest.  He started tugging, and fussed quietly to himself about hearts behind difficult to remove.  Shaun started coughing desperately, to keep himself from throwing up.

“Gunter is an extremely powerful mage... please... I know it looks bad” Aeron whispered again, “just ask him your questions...”

“We found a beast that is most unusual... a prismatic dragon,” Tess began slowly, forcing back her vomit as the old man continued to probe the little dragon.  As soon as she said the word prismatic, his fingers gave a sudden jerk, and he looked up at the party eagerly.

“Prismatic, you say?” he asked.  When the party nodded their heads, he gave a slight cackle.  “I’d be willing to offer a great deal for such a rare creature!  How does... twenty thousand platinum sound, along with in-kind goods?”

“We aren’t here to sell it!” Siabrey snarled, before a firm grip on her shoulder from Luke made her calm just slightly.  “We have questions about it, however.”

“Shoot,” the old man crossed his arms.

“It appears that its mother abandoned it or got lost, and we are trying to find her,” Tess started, “before she comes back angry, and seeking some vengeance.”

“Hmmm,” the old man pursed his lips, “you could go to Celestia... Bahamut’s Palace might know where the great mother’s are, though something tells me if this little one was left behind, it was left for a reason,” Gunter said in thought.  “However,” his eyes lit up frighteningly, “if you tell me where this little bugger is, I could have the whole problem handled for you.”

“No!” Siabrey snapped.

“Okay!  Okay!” the old man raised his arms in acquiescence, “No need to get touchy!  Its just a dragon we’re talking about!”

“Celestia?” Tess cut him and Siabrey off before the Empress’ rage could explode out.  Tess could tell by her friends eyes that she was ready to begin knocking over bookshelves and clocking the old man on the head.  “Where on Celestia?  And ‘great mother’s?’ What are those?”

“Oh, well I used the phrase ‘great mothers’ euphemistically.  Great mother as in ‘older dragon – female,’” Gunter smiled.  “At the very least, they’d know where said mother is... considering how rare prismatics are.  Like I said,” his eyes slipping back into their glinting, gold coined look, “hand the little boy over to me and I can take the issue off of your hands.”

“That won’t be necessary,” Tess jumped in quickly, as Siabrey’s mouth worked open and close, her rage so great that no sound could come out.  “We have another problem... what do young prismatic dragon’s eat?  And their social life?”

“Well,” Gunter sat down slightly dejectedly, “considering its been five centuries since I’ve seen a _prismatic_ dragon, let alone a baby one, my knowledge might be rusty.”  He reached towards his instruments, and began probing the baby copper body again.  “They are not very social, from what I understand... little or no family structure.  Some legends say there is only one for each world... and that a mother lays the egg and leaves it behind to colonize other worlds.  I think that is rubbish,” he waved his hand dismissively, the thongs in his grasp waving a piece of dragon gore through the air.

“It goes against the social nature of the metallics... though technically, prismatic dragons are neither metallic nor chromatic.  Nonetheless, because of their close relationship with Bahamut, Io and other deities... have I confused you?”  

“Yes,” Tess admitted.  She’d heard Xanadu mention Bahamut occasionally, and he’d said something about an ‘Io’ when he was in the midst of cursing one time several years prior.

“Dragons, just like people, have gods... deities.  Bahamut is one such deity... the... um...Hieroneous of Draconic deities,” the party noticed Gunter did not say Hieroneous, rather _spat_ out the word.  “Prismatics, according to legend, are eyes and ears of Bahamut.  It is my personal opinion that this is rubbish made up by prismatics to make themselves seem special.  They are very clever... took me nearly two years of stalking to hunt down the only one I’ve killed... and that was a millennia ago...”

Tess heard a deep intake of air behind her, and she could tell Siabrey was tensing, and the bard guessed it was only a minute or two before the fighter started to draw her katana.  Realizing that she needed to act quickly, Tess quickly moved to excuse the party.

“Thank you for you words of wisdom, Gunter,” she said quickly, “however, I am afraid we need to be taking our leave at this time.”

“Hmm... no problem.  Always a delight to help the patrons of customers,” the old man said rather sullenly, as it became apparent his source of prismatic dragon parts had suddenly dried up.



“AERON!” Siabrey snapped once they were out in the street, “By Imperial Decree, you SHALL NOT EVER purchase supplies or sell supplies to this man again!”

“But Majesty-“ the wizard started to protest, before Siabrey’s snarling voice cut him off.

“No ‘buts!’  There are undoubtedly other suppliers of said items in Sigil!  I don’t care if they’re more expensive!  You shall not assist that... man... anymore!”  Her already copper skin was a deep red, flushed with fury.  “I fully intend on letting Xanadu know all about this man, and his... ‘occupation!’”

“Majesty, the other supplies charge nearly _double_ what Gunter-“

“No!  Don’t give a damn!” she growled as the party strode up the streets of Sigil.  “If I had my way, his place would be leveled.  _NO ONE_ has the right to assault good dragons like that!  And _NO ONE_ has the right to talk about grabbing and killing wyrmlings of good dragons like that!”  Aeron looked around the party for support, and to his chagrin, found everyone’s eyes looking at him with disgust.

“So... we go to Bahamut, on Celestia?” Shaun asked quietly.  “Tess, you’ve been to Celestia right?”

“Parts of Celestia,” the bard corrected, as she glanced uneasily towards the furious gaze Siabrey was still raining down on Aeron.  The wizard had shrunk back, fear in his eyes.  “The lower areas... fortunately, that’s where Bahamut’s Palace is.”

“Really?” Lucius asked, hoping to draw his wife into the conversation and away from plotting the punishment for the Chief Court Mage, “What is it like is Celestia?”

Tess gave a distant smile.  She’d delivered Amarine on Celestia... Pell had asked a few archons, and won permission for that.  Since the formation of her little organization, she’d visited Celestia several more times... most of them to talk directly to archons of Pelor, Hieroneous, and once, to an obscure deity named St. Cuthbert.  She knew the areas bordering the Celestial Ocean fairly well... though inland she didn’t know well at all.

“Celestia is glorious,” Tess smiled, her mind tasting in memory the sweet smelling air, and the cool breezes over the sea.  “The whole world is bathed in radiant light from the home of the gods on Mount Celestia, archons, angels, and good beasts abound... you don’t need to set watch, unless you’re a demon or devil,” she grinned.  “Along the coast is a massive city of white marble and silver... Bahamut’s home.”

“Have you ever been inside of it?” Siabrey, now caught in her fantastic description, asked.

“No,” Tess gave a sigh, “I’ve never had reason to be there.  Most of the times I’ve been on Celestia it’s been on business... its not a resort or summer home.  I think in the nine times I’ve been there, I had only fifteen minutes with myself... or should I say, with Pell,” she smiled at her husband.  Pell had changed to a small monkey, and was sitting cutely on her shoulder, and his small hands gave her head a scratch of thanks.

“So... how do we get there?  And what is the proper protocol to use in Bahamut’s palace?” Shaun asked.  “I mean, the last thing I want to do is to insult the Hieroneous of Dragons.”

“Great, great respect,” Tess answered.  “Use your common sense. Imagine if you were trying to talk to a very very important client, and you wanted to treat them as respectfully as possible.  Multiply that by ten times.”

“So,” Shaun grinned, “I should try to teach Bahamut street slang?”

“No!” Tess and Siabrey shouted at the same time.  Luke caught the joke, and chuckled.

“Don’t worry, he is only tripping,” Luke laughed, causing Siabrey and Shaun to groan for far different reasons.

“Augh...” Tess added her own groan to the others, “we get there as we would any other world.  Teleportation, you remember?  Celestia, like all other worlds, is connected to Sigil.”

“Can’t Pell just flash there himself?” Shaun asked, hoping to keep Tess’ new course of conversation going so Luke could not abuse the lower dialects of Common anymore.

“Yes, I can,” the angelic monkey on Tess’ shoulder replied.  “And Tess can as well... special gift from the archangel Redavner for a...” his furry head flashed to Tess’ face, and when the bard shook her head ‘no,’ he stuttered.  “...um... past favors.”

“Ah... mission you can’t talk about?” Shaun nodded quietly, “I understand.”

“So?” Tess said suddenly, shifting the conversation again as fast as she could, “let’s get going to Celestia, and try and head off this mother dragon!  Pell.. get back into solar form... I might need you to talk to some people..."


----------



## Emperor Valerian

*Celestia on High... and the End of a Quest*

“Um... are you sure its okay for mortals like us,” Shaun glanced around the party nervously as they took position inside a teleportation chamber, “to set foot in Celestia?”  _I’ve never been pious... will that come back to hurt me?  I mean, when I was young, I did some stuff that could be counted as... bad..._

“On the lower levels, yes, its perfectly fine,” Tess smiled.  “As long as you have me or Pell along with to explain away your presence.”

“Um... explain away my presence?” Shaun gulped.  “You make it sound like there are archons up there hidden in bushes that shoot you with death arrows if they can sense you’ve done one bad thing!”  The image of Anias, some ten years before, telling at a glance a soldier in Luke’s camp was evil and viciously ‘offing’ him only a few seconds later hung in Shaun’s mind.

“No!” Pell scoffed, now in full solar glory.  “Unlike those from the darker side, we don’t go around assassinating people for setting foot in our plane.  If they didn’t like your presence, they would merely... teleport you out.”

“Pell, your face is twisted funny.  Whole truth,” Elenya’s brow furrowed.  Her hand snaked around into the clasp of Shaun’s, and held his tightly.  She knew of his thieving past, and didn’t want things he did over 10 years ago to come back and hurt him.  _Not now, not when we have to stop something so destructive..._

“Well, they may banish you to a demi-plane, and not let you out until they were convinced you’d done proper repentance.  But,” Pell added quickly, “that is only for major offenders!  Say, if a lich went up to Celestia!”

“A lich is Celestia is about as likely as Siabrey turning down a chance to spar,” Luke commented dryly.

“In all seriousness,” Tess repeated, “there is nothing to worry about!  Just let me and Pell do the talking!”

“Alright,” Shaun growled, his face still looking worried, the swirls of the mists of teleportation blowing about him now.  In the flashing mists and gloom, he instinctively grabbed hold of Elenya’s hand tighter.



The swirling mists of the teleport suddenly lit up, shining bright as a sun burning through a morning fog.  As their swirling slowed, and finally stopped, the light continued to burn and blaze brighter.  When the mists flowed away, the party found themselves in a place of utter, complete beauty.

The sky overhead was a brilliant, powerful blue, and to their left, a deep, royal blue ocean, its waves perfectly aligned, lapped gently against an elegant white beach.  To the party’s right, a large forest of exquisite trees ran upwards towards a distant mountain, whose top was crowned with a snowcap worthy of a painting, a brilliant, blinding light thundering down from its summit.

The very air seemed crisp, clean, and sweetly scented.  As the party looked at themselves, their very beings seemed to glow slightly in the cool, pleasant breeze coming from the sea.  Around the party there were many unusual creatures... shimmering balls of light that floated in the air.  Men with the heads of hounds... that seemed strangely unearthly splendid.  Creatures winged, soaring in the air above.

And all staring at the party.  

Within seconds a small flash eminated from in front of the party, and from its depths came a great creature, fully as tall as Pellaron.  Its own greenish-jade skin rippled with holy fire, its eyes blazed white.  As its massive feathery wings settled it upon the ground, in its right hand materialized a massive greatsword, a line of great rubies running down the length of the blade.

“Ease, Alphinor,” Pellaron’s own voice ran out.  “It is Pellaron.  I have merely brought allies of our cause here, on an urgent mission to protect innocents.”

The creature paused momentarily, then blinked.  A smile suddenly spread across its face, brilliant and blinding.

“Pellaron!” it’s voice, a deep resonating bass rumbled.   “I am sorry, I was too focused on the interlopers to recognize you!”  The blade shifted from its upraised position to pointing towards the ground.  “What brings you here so soon... and who are... these?” the creature’s free hand gestured to everyone else.  “I am Alphinor, a colleague of our friend Pellaron,” the solar gracefully bowed.

Tess introduced everyone, with a deep bow, before explaining to the archon solar their quest. 

“We are looking for a mother prismatic dragon, who left her baby alone on our world.  We wish to return the wyrmling to her, before she gets worried.”

“Ah... a prismatic dragon on your world?” the solar cocked a golden eyebrow.  “Hmm... I know the dragon Karinina was upon your world no more than a few weeks ago... by your time,” Alphinor smiled.  Time in Celestia, compared to the other planes, seemed to hold still.

“You...you know of her?” Siabrey stuttered slightly.

“Not well... it is hard to miss the form of a great thousand foot dragon flying out over the ocean, however... especially one that emits a radiance that to us nearby, is of brilliance that rivals the heights of the Celestial Mountain,” the solar smiled again.  “She leaves regularly.  Should you wish to find her, Bahamut’s palace would be where she would be.”

“Where is that?” Tess asked slowly.

“I thought you said you knew Celestia!” Shaun rejoined.

“I’ve never been on this beach before!” the bard replied.

“Well, if you are truly in a hurry,” the solar smiled, extending his hands and closing his eyes.



And suddenly, the party found themselves only yards from a massive structure, seeming to stretch high into the heavens, its walls seemingly made of ivory and silver, its tops crowned with gold and platinum.  In front of them was a massive archway, easily two or three hundred feet tall... tall enough that an immense dragon would not have to duck when entering the palace.

Siabrey let out a slight gulp.  “So... Bahamut’s palace?” she said uneasily.  “Gigantic place.”

“I bet you could fit two or three Iskeldruns in here,” Lucius said quietly.  

“Utmost respect,” Tess reminded them, her own voice soft in awe.  She’d only seen Bahamut’s palace from a _distance_, never up close like this.  “Utmost...”

_“Who are you, striding into the house of the great platinum dragon!”_ a thunderous rumble exploded into the minds of everyone in the party.  To their front, an immense gold dragon, easily larger than Xanadu, leapt into their path, letting loose with an ear-splitting roar.

“Oh great dragons!” Shaun sputtered, immediately on his hands and knees, “We come in search of the dragon known as Karinina!  We have found her child!  We wish to return it to her!”  He then added softly, with a whimper, “Please don’t hurt us?”

“We come, knowing of the great wisdom of Bahamut and his draconic servants, to seek out Karinina.  Where she may be found, so that mother and child can be reunited,” Tess said expertly and diplomatically, despite her own knees quaking.

The great beast before them gave a snarling growl, and advanced slowly.  Finally, it hung only a few feet from the party, its breath surrounding them with the powerful smells of saffron and incense.  They would feel a wave of magic wash over them, a feeling of warmth spreading from their faces, around their heads, to the base of their skulls.

_“You... tell the truth,”_ the beast rumbled, his voice far different.  _“And I see that you have, in the past, fought to preserve dragonkind on your own world.  A noble cause,”_ the great wyrm bowed ever so slightly.  _“Stay here,”_ the beast rumbled, _“I shall find Karinina for you.”_

As the great dragon moved away from them, the ground seeming to shudder under his gait, the party finally started breathing again.

“I... um...” Siabrey stuttered again.  She was still at a loss for words.  She merely looked at Tess, eyes wide.  The bard’s eyes, also wide, stared back.

As the party looked about, the air to their front seemed to shimmer.  But not just the air to their immediate front, but to their sides, and what seemed an immense distance upward, high enough that they could not crane their necks to see that far up.  A light seemed to grow from the depths of the disturbed air, brighter and brighter, till the party was forced to shut its eyes from its brilliance.  Even with their eyes closed, the light burned through their eyelids, forcing them all to turn away.

_“Who is this, that disturbs me?”_ a great voice, much louder than even the gold dragon’s, thundered forth.  As the party turned around, they found their sight once again assaulted by light... not as blinding, but even more brilliant.

A beast that could only form in the nightmares of many stood before them.  Her head was down by their level, and was immense... larger than many keeps at nearly one hundred feet in length.  Her eye directly to the party’s front was taller than Pellaron.  From her skin and frills came a brilliant array of purples, yellows and blues, all the colors of the rainbow, flashing before their eyes.

“Great Karinina,” Siabrey bowed, putting her forehead on the marbled floor of the palace entrance, “we come to you with news of your child, and intend to return to you the baby you left on our world, Auzerin.”  The Empress trembled, as the breath of the massive beast, cool yet smelling of fireflowers, washed over everyone.

_”Why do you do this?  I have finished my part,”_ the beast intoned... by the her voice confused.  _”I have left your world its gift.  I cannot return.”_

“What?” Tess, raised her own head from its prostrate position.  “You... don’t want your baby back?”

_”I am a Great Mother.  I do not care for the children I leave.”_

“You... don’t care for your children?  How?” Siabrey asked, confused now as well.

_”I leave them to watch the other dragons.  I do not have time to care for them all.  They are on their own.”_ the great dragon said matter of factly, raising her head up from its place close to the party.  _”I have other work I must accomplish than be a mere nanny.”_

“A...mere...nanny?” every motherly sense in Siabrey began to stir, roiling and boiling against her veneer of respect and calm.  _Being a mother is more than being a mere ‘nanny!’_

_”I must leave children on other worlds... not just yours.”_ the great prismatic wyrm said rather coldly.  _”It takes much time to find the proper site to leave them, and then to lay the egg itself.  There are too many worlds, and there is not enough time to raise each baby.  It is as simple as that.”_

“But... Ari was just a few weeks old!  We couldn’t fend for himself!  If a red dragon would have arrived, he likely would not have known the danger he was in!” Siabrey snapped, her motherly outrage breaking through.  “He had no food, no water, no one to care for him!  He needs someone to look after him!  He needs his mother!”

“So you merely... lay the babies on a world, and then leave them?  Who takes care of them?” Shaun asked, confused now as well.  “Surely someone needs to take care of them!”

_”Fate takes care of them,”_ she coldly intones, _”Not us.”_  The great dragon’s head suddenly shot back down to party level, and they watched as the massive pupils in her great eyes narrowed into mere vertical slits.  _”If you care for him so much, raise him until he can fulfill his duties of watching the other dragons!”_

“Us?  Raise a dragon?  How... we are not dragons!  We do not understand what he eats, when he sleeps?” Siabrey complained again.

_”Learn then,”_ Karinina rose to her full height, and the great beast began to turn.  _”You obviously care for him... you will learn in time.  And by the time you all die, he shall be grown enough that he’ll be able to take care of himself!”_

“We CAN’T take care of a dragon!” Siabrey called back angrily.  _I have no clue what he naturally eats.... or what actually makes him full!  How can I teach a dragon!?  Even after ten years of watching and learning from my father, I can barely hover with my own wings!  How do I teach him how to fly!?_

_”You doubt yourself,”_ Karinina’s voice rumbled, as the air around her massive form seemed to shimmer and shift.  A strong breeze suddenly came from the ocean, rushing towards her as she disappeared into a small pinprick of light, that winked away as she _teleported_ away.



“Good gods,” Siabrey snarled, even though it was two hours later and the party stood in her summer home’s private teleporting chamber, “I can’t believe a mother could be so callous, so cold!”

“I find it hard to believe too,” Tess sighed.  “Though I think Ari might be excited to find out that we’re his parents now... evidently.”

“We have to raise a frickin’ dragon?!  How the hell do we do that?” Shaun complained.

“Talk to Xanadu,” Tess sighed.  “Maybe he and Alisandra can help... I mean, by the time we grow old and die in 40 or 50 years... Ari will  _still_ be a child in draconic years!”

Tess saw Siabrey’s face sour at the comment, and thought it best not to pursue that thought further.  Alone among the party (save Pellaron, of course), Siabrey would live past this... her half fey blood guaranteeing her another 200 years or more in the world of the living... at least.  Even if Luke lived till age 100, when he died, she would be just entering middle age... and facing well over a century without her love.  The thought terrified the Empress, and any mention of lifespan caused her to jump back to it.

“I’ll... I’ll be able to watch him for longer than that,” Siabrey said quietly, “though yes... Xanadu and Alisandra are our best bet.”  She gave a sigh, “though I think, if possible, we should split up time with him... he spends some time with Tess and Pell, some with us at the palace, some with Xanadu and Alisandra, and some with Shaun and Elenya.”

“Yeah... after all, if he’s supposed to watch this world, he should be raised in various places so when he has to watch things, he’ll know them well,” Shaun said, before wincing at his poor wording.  “Did I make sense?”

“Yes,” Elenya rubbed her husband’s head.  “Plenty of sense.”

“Well... who gets the job of telling Ari we are all his parents now?” Lucius asked.  “I say Siabrey... considering he likes you the best.”



When the party arrived in the foyer, they found Amarine and Eleyanaun gone, a dwarven form Alisandra playing with Ari, Shawn, Rose, Raven, Val and Vintressa.  The dragon glanced up at the tired party, and answered what she assumed their question was going to be.

“Nope, no dragon’s showed up here.  Amarine and Eleyanaun are upstairs, Xanny is putting them to bed.”  She gave a big smile, “Your children have been good as gold.”

“Alisandra?  Can you come here for a second?” Tess said nervously as Siabrey moved to replace her in playing with the children.  When the dragon drew near, Tess told her quietly of what happened, and gave her the party’s quiet request for aid.

“Of course!” Alisandra gave another smile, “we can help you!”

“Will Xanny be fine with that?” Elenya asked nervously.

“He will be if I say so,” Alisandra smiled sweetly, a bit of iron in her voice.

At the dragon’s assurances, Tess nodded to Siabrey, who was at the time carrying Ari and Rose on her back.  The fighter gently set the two down, and turned to face Ari.

“Ari, hon?  I have something to tell you,” Siabrey said quietly, running a hand along the little boy’s head.

“Did you find my mommy?” he asked excitedly, nearly jumping up and down.

“I get to be your mommy, Ari,” Siabrey smiled sweetly.  “So do all of these other people... they get to be your mommies and daddies!” she hugged him close.  _I can’t tell you your mother abandoned you... not yet!_

To her happiness, the little boy yelped for joy and have her a massive hug.  Almost as one, the remaining children gave a shout for joy.  For the moment, thoughts of how they were going to raise him fell away.  Concerns about how to teach him vanished, as Siabrey and the others basked in the warmth of pure joy and unadulterated love that radiated from this little boy... pink, red, and green speckles of color falling from his hair.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

That was the end of the last session of the last campaign... a session that other than knowing the party was going to find the baby prismatic dragon, I improvised on the spot.

Sadly, this is probably the last extended campaign from this large group, as one week after this session, we all graduated from college.  There might be occasional one shots that will involve these players together (reunion maybe?) however.

However, the adventures in this world will continue this fall.  Siabrey’s player is going to the same graduate school as me, and thus we shall jump into this same world, some twenty years later.  (Location, parties involved to be determined... save I know for sure that Siabrey’s player and the guy that played Anias for one session will be playing) 

Additionally, I will be visited Siabrey’s player this summer, and running a short one shot for her and some of her hometown friends.  That too will get posted when its finished.  Perhaps other short adventures from this world will occur this summer as well (depends on if I can get my friend here in town to play... and if me and my good friend from high school can hook up for a game).  

In the meantime, I have a lot of free time this summer, and I’m working on at least one short story based on this campaign world, which will also find its way posted when its completed.

I hope the people reading this had as much reading it as I did running this campaign and posting its results.  If you have any ideas, or questions about how things ran, my homebrew world, or advice (this was only my first campaign... I still have a great deal to learn!), please feel free to post them!  

Thank you, and have a great day!


----------



## Mahtave

*I must comment on this SH*

I am a longtime lurker, firstime caller, so to speak....  But I must commend you Emperor V. on a excellent SH!  I felt a sad pang that the story was over, I only just found this thread a few weeks ago and I tore through it like a good novel.  You brought this campaign to life for me, even towards the end I could not tell the PCs from the NPCs (more to point I didn't care - I was fully immersed into the story being conveyed - brilliant!)

I will patiently wait for more SHs from you, hopefully another glimpse into this world twenty years down the road.....


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Ah!  Another reader emerges from the woodwork!

Well, glad you enjoyed it, and just to let everyone know, I've started posting the short story I'm writing, based in this world (Its a long summer, and I'm very bored).  The link to the new thread is here.


----------



## Dakkareth

A wonderful conclusion to a wonderful story hour


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> A wonderful conclusion to a wonderful story hour




Thanks.  It took quite a bit of time and work, but now its done.   I had fun with this group... basically the same group that got me interested in gaming again.  Couldn't have done it without the players!


----------



## RangerWickett

I've only read the first entry so far.  I'm fond of adventurers who go out and adventure because they want to.  Sure, there's probably something clinically wrong with people who risk their lives, but they're fun to read about.

It's interesting, because in a game I ran, one player had a character named Sabri, who thought she was part demon.  It turned out she was half-Minotaur.  Someone was really drunk one night.  *grin*

I must say I like the old man, Dingalas, best.  I just got this image of a player wearing earmuffs and sunglasses to pull off the senility.

It's fun.  The beginning's a little rough, but I'll keep skimming it.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Yeah... the beginning starts out a little rough.  The writing gets better as it goes on, though in some entries there are a few grammar mistakes (usually the entires close to/during the time I was supposed to be writing papers for classes  ).   When I first started, I merely reported what happened.  It wasn't until around the third or fourth session type up that I started using dialogue and the like... thats when the story takes off.

I've been meaning to go back and do an editing overhaul on this, but I've had requests to finish the second story thread (that one a piece of fiction, not a recounting of game sessions) first.


----------



## Lela

I know it took me forever EV, but I finally finished.  And, as Shaun would say, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap.

As Mahtave said, the characters (PC and NPC) blend the plot seemlessly together.  Despite the grammar errors, I find myself rivited every time I sit down.  Which, as it may be, is why I don't sit down often.  I rarely have the opportunity to spend 3 hours online reading one thing.

Ah well, now onto II.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Well, you're in time, as I'm trying to finally type up that word file of this thing (Its in another thread) with all the grammar mistakes corrected, and maybe some illustrations added if I can find a scanner.

And if this little memory bug with my SHs is fixed


----------



## Lela

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Well, you're in time, as I'm trying to finally type up that word file of this thing (Its in another thread) with all the grammar mistakes corrected, and maybe some illustrations added if I can find a scanner.




Ah, then you're fitting into my plan nicely. I've recently discovered how nice a job Kinkos can do with a .pdf.  I've been thinking of taking some of the Story Hours that have been convereted over there and (re)reading them when I'm not next to a computer.



			
				Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> And if this little memory bug with my SHs is fixed




I see you've found the same thread I did on the subject.  Fun times for all.:\


----------

